# The Allygus Gourmet Coffee Bar (and café)



## mikeyB

Good morning, Diabeteers, this is  your new healthier place to get together, have a chat, and have virtual brekkie, cakes and buns. We don't do burgers and pizza, pies and chips, it's not that sort of place.

So if you want the all day breakfast, that's available. If you want a long double shot Latte, that's available. If you want caffeine free, that's available. We have a selection of fruit and herbal teas. We have gluten free cakes and bread, and carb free everything through the magic of the interweb.

We have a brand new cook, Maggie, who is actually quite sociable, so if ever I have to absent myself for any period, she'll serve you quite happily, the only difference being the lack of sarc....I mean, charm. She's Scottish, from Hamilton, so subtitles are available.

There are flashy new toilets (for lurid details see the Banting and Best forum). Speaking of which, if you go on to that thread, there will be no reply, just wind whistling through the rubble....

Right, let's go!!


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to say. Opening times 10.15 to 18.30.


----------



## Northerner

Place looks very nice and inviting Mike  Can I have a fresh battenburg and a pint of carb-free milk please? Haven't had that for breakfast for years!


----------



## mikeyB

I should hope not, Northerner

Anyway, good morning One slice of Maggie's delicious battenburg and a pint of milk coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

It does look nice in here.  A hot chocolate with all the trimmings, that Battenburg does sound nice Northener, this morning I would like a fresh cream and strawberry Jam scone please.


----------



## Kaylz

Hey mikey can I have a huge caramel slice and go on I'll have a cinnamon tea to try please  x


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ljc, good to see you. One hot chocolate all-in, and a nice fresh home made scone with strawberry jam

Hi Kaylz, you've got this zero carb lark for sure. One large caramel slice, and cinnamon tea coming up. Some people think that cinnamon helps lower blood sugar. It doesn't, it just tastes good


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> Morning Ljc, good to see you. One hot chocolate all-in, and a nice fresh home made scone with strawberry jam
> 
> Hi Kaylz, you've got this zero carb lark for sure. One large caramel slice, and cinnamon tea coming up. Some people think that cinnamon helps lower blood sugar. It doesn't, it just tastes good


I read that somewhere too but didn't believe it, a lot of things just taste a bit better with LOADS of cinnamon haha, and can't wait to hear a bit from Maggie if she decides to come (no subtitles needed for me ) x


----------



## Robin

Ooh, all very swish, just come back from shopping and had a real decaf cappuccino (for the sake of my blood sugars) so a virtual hit of caffeine would be very welcome, and a ginger biccy if you have one.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin. Can't see the point of decaf in the morning. Does it interfere with your afternoon power nap? Anyway, here's a proper cappuccino, and as there's no such thing as one ginger biscuit, here's two


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hi Robin. Can't see the point of decaf in the morning. Does it interfere with your afternoon power nap? Anyway, here's a proper cappuccino, and as there's no such thing as one ginger biscuit, here's two


Thank you. I find caffeine, (as in enough from a proper coffee, I'm Ok with tea) produces a nice little picture of the Matterhorn ( other mountains are available) on my Libre trace. And it's not so much the cable car up, but the giant slalom down, that causes the problems.


----------



## mikeyB

Funnily enough, I tried an experiment this morning. Instead of my usual cappuccino, I had a double shot Americano. With the cappuccino, my BG would go up as you say, but not with the Americano, which had twice the caffeine, and didn't have any effect. Life would be so boring if we were all the same


----------



## mikeyB

Ok peeps, I've got to see if this system works. I'm off to turn human and get the papers, so I'll be back in an hour or so. So if you need anything, just give the charming Maggie a shout, and whatever you want she will serve you. Within limits, her husband is built like a brick sh........


----------



## trophywench

mikeyB said:


> her husband is built like a brick sh........



sh ??  How on earth are you spelling the English word 'outhouse' up in Scotland, then?

Maggie - it's getting on for lunchtime.  What's today's special for lunch, to tempt our jaded palates? - meanwhile could I have a straightforward cappuccino please, no choc on top. Ta.


----------



## Stitch147

Any jammy dodgers on the go???


----------



## Amigo

Warm welcome to the Allygus and all who drink in her. Raising my first frothy coffee to the memory of Alison and Fergus x


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Any jammy dodgers on the go???


Course we've got Jammy Dodgers. Do you want tea or coffee with?


----------



## Stitch147

Tea, nice and strong that you can stand the spoon up in it!


----------



## mikeyB

Builders it is, none of this arty farty fruit stuff, then


----------



## Jonsi

a couple of hot buttered Crumpets and a Doblofrappocinquiventocacaoccino please ...if you haven't got that I'll just have tea, mug, one - drinking for the use of.
Here's a crisp 10 bob note, keep the changeroo...


----------



## Jonsi

Do you perchance sauté potatoes? Could I possibly have some sautéed potatoes cut into strips about 10cm x 1cm x 1cm with a fried egg?


----------



## mikeyB

Good to see you Jonsi, how's wet Wales today?

Two buttered crumpets followed by egg and chips coming up. And a mug of tea. Good job I have a smattering of Welsh

And that crisp ten bob note will fetch  a fiver from a collector, so here's two shillings change


----------



## Jonsi

LOL


----------



## Steff

Hi 
Any chance of a couple of rich tea for me and a pot of green tea to accompany x


----------



## mikeyB

Well, hello Steff. Sorry for the delay, I was delayed by a health inspectors spot check. I admitted to two pimples and a boil.

One pot of green tea, and a couple of rich tea biccies. Unlike my jokes, these are fresh


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hi Mike

I'd like a macchiato and a slice of lemon drizzle cake please.


----------



## Ljc

A large latte  I've  got a severe hankering for two sausages,  2 rashers of crispy bacon, mushrooms, chips  and a lightly  fried egg on fried bread  but I've only got the eggs and bread in, can you help please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Matt, welcome to the new joint. One macchiato and lemon drizzle cake coming your way


----------



## Amigo

Better hurry with the orders, it closes at 6.30. 

I'll grab a cuppa tea and like Matt, a piece of lemon drizzle cake please 

First day's takings good? Seems to have been busy.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Lin I think I can help you out there. Save your egg and bread for another day, because it'll cost the same just to do the whole lot, what with me being a rapacious capitalist, so that's what I'll do


Amigo said:


> Better hurry with the orders, it closes at 6.30.
> 
> I'll grab a cuppa tea and like Matt, a piece of lemon drizzle cake please
> 
> First day's takings good? Seems to have been busy.


Doing just fine, Amigo, thanks. One cup of tea and lemon drizzle cake for you then. I'll wait till you order something more substantial before you get your free meal for thinking up the name


----------



## Andy HB

El Presidente says that he likes the new establishment very much.

He'll be sending some 'boys' around later to 'help' with the finances and general running of the place.

Andy (don't ask) HB


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> Hi Matt, welcome to the new joint. One macchiato and lemon drizzle cake coming your way



Thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Andy HB said:


> El Presidente says that he likes the new establishment very much.
> 
> He'll be sending some 'boys' around later to 'help' with the finances and general running of the place.
> 
> Andy (don't ask) HB



No he won't. I've got photos of him, a bit grainy, but recognisable by that tattoo on his left buttock, with the Mother Superior of the convent down the road. I'm sure an equitable arrangement can be made.


----------



## Ljc

That's just the ticket, Thanks Mike


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, Lin I think I can help you out there. Save your egg and bread for another day, because it'll cost the same just to do the whole lot, what with me being a rapacious capitalist, so that's what I'll do
> 
> Doing just fine, Amigo, thanks. One cup of tea and lemon drizzle cake for you then. I'll wait till you order something more substantial before you get your free meal for thinking up the name



Why thank you Mike. You know I'm not a freeloader but I'll happily accept the full British in the morning with a mug of tea (no coloured, fruity or herbal stuff please...I have enough excitement in my life!).


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, punters. A successful first day, thanks everyone.

Tomorrow, and for the whole weekend, there will be free breakfasts to any newbie who hasn't visited the B&B or this cafe before. Spread the word 

Have a good evening, and I'll see you all tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

It's very odd. I had an email from NASA saying they were tracking Mad Fergus and Mary's escape rocket way into deep space, but it disappeared. (Though they don't know who is in it). They asked if a faster than light drive had been developed, but I had to disabuse them of that idea. Hope they're safe. I'll keep you informed.

Anyway, good morning everyone. Beautiful day, but frosty start. What you need is a nice HF breakfast to start the day


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike. I'll have one of them breakfasts please , a large latte plus jug of latte to refill my mug.
Had a busy morning and I'm girding my loins to deal with the water company, who want to charge us for a years water April 2017 to I think March 2018 when we were put on a meter last month. I expect Mad Fergus and Mary  will hear me scream soon.


----------



## Jonsi

Good morning Kildare ...can I please have a triple bacon and egg muffin please, no ketchup, with a side order of bacon done in lard please ...and a mug of your finest builders'.

Here's 240,000 Vietnamese Dong which should just about cover it (exchange rate 1GBP = 2 dogs)

PS ...my bit of Wales does not yet have the wet stuff a-fallin' from the sky but ...give it time


----------



## Amigo

A full brekky for me with fried bread and extra crispy bacon...no hash browns. And a strong cuppa tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, the hordes arrive...

Ljc: Good Morning best of luck with the  water company. One full Scottish and a Latte with refill. I don't suppose you want any water with that.

Jonsi, morning, it's good to have a regular order. I'll do that for you, even if it does mean a trail to the Bureau de Change. Again.

And at last Amigo claims her free blow-out. Hope today finds you happy and bouncy That order qualifies for free toast as well, but we have got doggy bags.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ah, the hordes arrive...
> 
> Ljc: Good Morning best of luck with the  water company. One full Scottish and a Latte with refill. I don't suppose you want any water with that.
> 
> Jonsi, morning, it's good to have a regular order. I'll do that for you, even if it does mean a trail to the Bureau de Change. Again.
> 
> And at last Amigo claims her free blow-out. Hope today finds you happy and bouncy That order qualifies for free toast as well, but we have got doggy bags.



Oh you know with my voracious appetite Mike, there's nothing going out in a bag!


----------



## mikeyB

Except maybe you if you finish that lot


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, shot of caffeine and a biccy, please, pouring with rain since early this morning, can see the river out of the bedroom window, and if I can see it, it means it's spilling over on to the flood meadows, which fortunately haven't been concreted over - (yet- give it time). This means I haven't been able to find an outdoor displacement activity and have been reduced to tackling the housework.


----------



## mikeyB

Eek! Housework. We'll have to put a stop to that. How about a Latte and a couple of ginger nuts? That should hit the spot.

Unbroken sunshine here on Mull. Last time we went down to daughter's place in rural Lancashire she pointed out a sign in a flooded field, "Development land for sale"


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, pals, real life impinges. I've got to disappear for a wee while to turn human, and get in some supplies. The food wagon turns up Mondays and Thursdays here on the Gulag, so there should be plenty left.

If you need anything, the charming Maggie will serve you till I reappear


----------



## Ljc

Water company all sorted hopefully I'll have a celebratory and restorative all in hot chocolate and two,  no make it three hot sausage rolls, for my vegetables I'll have some carrot cake please.
I think I'll just sit here and chill till Mike gets back I'm completely knack err tired.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I've got to disappear for a wee while to turn human, and get in some supplies.


makes him sound like a Vampire doesn't it?

Maggie ...can I have a large MochaChocofrappodocio with Marshmallows and sprinkles and some Abernethy biscuits please? Kildare says I can pay in Ghanaian Cedi. Current exchange rate is 50 Cedi = 1lb Matabele Gumbo Beans


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back, gang. Pleased to hear you've terrified the water company into submission, Ljc. Very healthy choice, if I may say so. Three sausage rolls, a slice of carrot cake, and a hot chocolate, chocolate being a veg as well. It grows on trees, doesn't it?

Now Jonsi, Maggie didn't come in on the last  banana boat. We don't accept currency that isn't listed in the local Post Office exchange rates, so I'll put it on your tab this once. We don't accept Welsh pound notes either. This cafe may be virtual, but we aren't stupid


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> We don't accept currency that isn't listed in the local Post Office exchange rates, so I'll put it on your tab this once.


It's on the board in Hounslow!


----------



## Jonsi

I've ...erm...acquired several Sea Bass (about 350) from an acquaintance; Bob Stench. They're a couple of days old now but if you keep 'em in a bucket of salty iced water your punters won't know the difference ...shall we say £10 a kilo?


----------



## mikeyB

Well it might be on the board in Hounslow, but it ain't here.

And sorry, I've no need for fish. Like you, I live on an island.


----------



## Hazel

Just home from seeing GP, again.

A pot of tea, with slices of lemon please


----------



## mikeyB

And I've just made a GP appointment for Monday! I was hoping to give him up for Lent, but circumstances have defeated me. I'll probably go to hell now

Anyway, I trust everything is OK with you. Does he recognise you these days with all the weight loss?

So, one pot of Scottish Blend with slices of lemon is yours. No ginger bics?


----------



## Amigo

I'll have a chamomile tea with no chamomile please....in fact make it a latte with sprinkles and an oaty biscuit.


----------



## Hazel

No thanks Mike

Yes, she does.    Now to stop Losartin for a week.  She reckons I also have BPPV.  Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo, so has given me anti nausea meds..

Also to go back next week to re-assess and to run a full battery of blood tests


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'll have a chamomile tea with no chamomile please....in fact make it a latte with sprinkles and an oaty biscuit.



Hi Amigo, sorry for the late response I was on the phone to DWP.

One latte with sprinkles, and a delicious Scottish oatcake. With or without creamy butter?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> No thanks Mike
> 
> Yes, she does.    Now to stop Losartin for a week.  She reckons I also have BPPV.  Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo, so has given me anti nausea meds..
> 
> Also to go back next week to re-assess and to run a full battery of blood tests


Blimey, Hazel sometimes you just can't win. One tablet stops, another starts. Good job the prescriptions are free in the land of the not yet free


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, sorry for the late response I was on the phone to DWP.
> 
> One latte with sprinkles, and a delicious Scottish oatcake. With or without creamy butter?



Without please. I've had tussles with the delightful folk at the DWP this week too....happy times ahead with them I suspect ☺️


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> Without please. I've had tussles with the delightful folk at the DWP this week too....happy times ahead with them I suspect ☺️


Oh the joys of the DWP! Vivaldi for hours! Luckily I've now been referred on to HMRC who use some unspecified music not likely to cause flashbacks. I started in January. I'm nearly there, I just have to make one more call to check they haven't lost the money I sent them...... Hang on, I need a cup of tea and a sit down just thinking about it.


----------



## mikeyB

What I object to is the number for a new claim is 0800, whereas reporting a change and asking for a reassessment is an 0345 number. I don't mind holding for twenty minutes on a Freefone, but not when I'm paying for it, and there's no ring back option. The lady I spoke to was charming, mind. 

Anyway, one cup of tea for recovery, Robin. I know what it's like, I'm having a tea and a sit down


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hi Mike

Can I have a macchiato and a Viennese whirl please.


----------



## Amigo

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Can I have a macchiato and a Viennese whirl please.



I like the sound of that and there's been lots of challenges on here today so go on go on...I'll have one too! 

Need fortifying for the evening ahead!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Amigo said:


> I like the sound of that and there's been lots of challenges on here today so go on go on...I'll have one too!
> 
> Need fortifying for the evening ahead!



After a day at work I thought I'd just have quick a read through posts on the forum.  My blood started to boil at some of them.  Coffee and cake to relax.


----------



## Amigo

Matt Cycle said:


> After a day at work I thought I'd just have quick a read through posts on the forum.  My blood started to boil at some of them.  Coffee and cake to relax.



Yes I know what you mean Matt....relax and enjoy all the virtual treats the Allygus has to offer!


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, rush on. Post work, I guess, so here we go...

Right, one macchiato and Viennese whirl for  Matt, who has to pay double for corrupting Amigo, who gets the same for nothing. Sound fair to you?


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, rush on. Post work, I guess, so here we go...
> 
> Right, one macchiato and Viennese whirl for  Matt, who has to pay double for corrupting Amigo, who gets the same for nothing. Sound fair to you?



I'm not made of money but go on then.  Thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, seekers of truth, the cafe is now closed. I'm off for a natter with my pals on the pancreatitis forum, which is much more sedate, mainly because it's filled with non drinkers. They're not all like me, you know. Or you lot, come to think. Nowhere near as argumentative

I'm still waiting to give away artery filling breakfasts, or even healthy ones to newbies. The special free newbie breakfast offer continues till Sunday evening. 

It's time for religious folk to break your Lenten fast with virtual food. I have it on good authority it's not a sin. A disgraced Archbishop told me.

So come on in - this means you - and partake of the goodies on offer, and have a natter.

See you tomorrow, have a good and safe evening


----------



## khskel

In need of a light snack I think bacon, egg, sausage, black pudding, white pudding, haggis and mushrooms should fill the void. I'll wash it down with a pint mug of builders tea if that's OK


----------



## Matt Cycle

Morning Mike

Can I have a vegetarian breakfast please when you're ready - cheatin' rashers, Linda Mac sausages, fried tomatoes, mushrooms, beans and hash browns with two sheets of wholemeal toast and a redbush tea with soya milk.  (Would I get this as part of the free offer to newbies?)


----------



## Robin

Morning all, time for an early coffee, I think. I should be out in the garden taking advantage of the spring sunshine.....but I'm not. Sloth rules!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning to you all. I'm hungry, thirsty and tired.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> In need of a light snack I think bacon, egg, sausage, black pudding, white pudding, haggis and mushrooms should fill the void. I'll wash it down with a pint mug of builders tea if that's OK


Apart from the builders brew that sounds just the ticket for me, My usual large latte , oh and can I have my egg really soft on a slice fried bread ooh and some fried onions please. That should keep me going till lunch.


----------



## Amigo

No sign of the host with the most this morning?

I'll sit quietly for a change and await a nice latte and bacon bun with a dollop of tomato ketchup


----------



## mikeyB

khskel said:


> In need of a light snack I think bacon, egg, sausage, black pudding, white pudding, haggis and mushrooms should fill the void. I'll wash it down with a pint mug of builders tea if that's OK


Blimey, Kshkel, are you on a diet? Il do that for you. Free toast with that.


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Morning Mike
> 
> Can I have a vegetarian breakfast please when you're ready - cheatin' rashers, Linda Mac sausages, fried tomatoes, mushrooms, beans and hash browns with two sheets of wholemeal toast and a redbush tea with soya milk.  (Would I get this as part of the free offer to newbies?)


At last, someone exploring the more arcane items available. One veggie special coming up, wholemeal toast and posh tea with horrible soya milk. 

And no, you don't get the newbie discount. Nice try,


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, time for an early coffee, I think. I should be out in the garden taking advantage of the spring sunshine.....but I'm not. Sloth rules!


Is that an order or a philosophy of life, Robin? I'll do you a Latte while you have a think


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Apart from the builders brew that sounds just the ticket for me, My usual large latte , oh and can I have my egg really soft on a slice fried bread ooh and some fried onions please. That should keep me going till lunch.


Morning Ljc, and Kshkel's light breakfast with your tweaks is coming up, with a Large Latte. If it doesn't last you till lunch, we do have lots of snacks


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> At last, someone exploring the more arcane items available. One veggie special coming up, wholemeal toast and posh tea with horrible soya milk.
> 
> And no, you don't get the newbie discount. Nice try,



Right, okay well I'll still order it but I'm actually ordering it for a new friend who'll be along in a bit.  I'll do without I wasn't that hungry anyway.  With the weather being so nice, I, er, I mean we will be sat at the tables outside. I may need to get away quickly.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Ljc, and Kshkel's light breakfast with your tweaks is coming up, with a Large Latte. If it doesn't last you till lunch, we do have lots of snacks


Thank you kindly sir.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Is that an order or a philosophy of life, Robin? I'll do you a Latte while you have a think


Well since you ask,....er.....I suppose I don't need to order now, as you are kindly doing me a Latte. (I'll just drink it while I think a bit more and fail to come to any conclusion)


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> No sign of the host with the most this morning?
> 
> I'll sit quietly for a change and await a nice latte and bacon bun with a dollop of tomato ketchup


Much as I revel in you sitting quietly, Amigo, I know that's only because you were out on the razzle last night. Have a good time ?

One Latte and bacon bap coming up.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Much as I revel in you sitting quietly, Amigo, I know that's only because you were out on the razzle last night. Have a good time ?
> 
> One Latte and bacon bap coming up.



Not too bad Mike. Lively band on but too much Lady GaGa for me


----------



## runner

Morning'  I've just had a bacon and egg sandwich (no butter and 1 slice wholemeal with a 1/2 a grilled tomato,) but I could definitely squeeze in a doughnut and cappuccino with cinnamon on top please.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Never quite made it into the B&B, though hovered by the door a few times....    Cafes more my style, so I will gratefully accept the offer of a free breakfast - smoked haddock, couple of fried eggs, and as it's virtual carbs, very thinly sliced soft white bread thickly buttered, and a huge cappuccino.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - just back from fat club, and I lost 7lbs this week, got Slimmer of the week and the basket of fruit.

So, feeling righteous - 2 poached eggs, crispy bacon and a pot of please.

Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

runner said:


> Morning'  I've just had a bacon and egg sandwich (no butter and 1 slice wholemeal with a 1/2 a grilled tomato,) but I could definitely squeeze in a doughnut and cappuccino with cinnamon on top please.


Morning, Runner, no need to confess your sins, everything's carb free in here I'll do that for you gladly. Enjoy


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - just back from fat club, and I lost 7lbs this week, got Slimmer of the week and the basket of fruit.
> 
> So, feeling righteous - 2 poached eggs, crispy bacon and a pot of please.
> 
> Thanks


Well done.


----------



## mikeyB

silentsquirrel said:


> Never quite made it into the B&B, though hovered by the door a few times....    Cafes more my style, so I will gratefully accept the offer of a free breakfast - smoked haddock, couple of fried eggs, and as it's virtual carbs, very thinly sliced soft white bread thickly buttered, and a huge cappuccino.


Well, hello silentsquirrel, good to see you. Yes, the cafe is a little more civilised, for sure. So your smoked haddock, eggs and bread, and the large cappuccino are all on the house Hope to see you again- won't be free, but it's only virtual money anyway, a bit like the government


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - just back from fat club, and I lost 7lbs this week, got Slimmer of the week and the basket of fruit.
> 
> So, feeling righteous - 2 poached eggs, crispy bacon and a pot of please.
> 
> Thanks


Hazel, you're a real hero on this forum. Well done. As a reward for your sterling effort, your eggs, bacon and pot of Scottish Blend are on me


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - just back from fat club, and I lost 7lbs this week, got Slimmer of the week and the basket of fruit.
> 
> So, feeling righteous - 2 poached eggs, crispy bacon and a pot of please.
> 
> Thanks



It's heartening to see it's not necessary to do starvation, zero carb, drink replacement or lard diets to be successful!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Thanks, Mike! 

@Hazel, that is amazing!  Well done, and enjoy the fruit.


----------



## mikeyB

I'll drink to that sentiment Amigo. Oh, we're not in the pub any more. I'll toast that with an Americano


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - just back from fat club, and I lost 7lbs this week, got Slimmer of the week and the basket of fruit.
> 
> So, feeling righteous - 2 poached eggs, crispy bacon and a pot of please.
> 
> Thanks


WOW that's brilliant


----------



## Hazel

Thank you everyone - still buzzing

Enjoyed breakkie Mike - off now to make soup, a huge washing, change the bed, put dinner in the slow cooker and so on

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## mikeyB

Now, this is the time I have to go and spruce up and get newspapers and provisions. I would weigh myself as well, see if I've managed half a kilo off, but I'm not going to cos I'm jealous.

So while I am away, our cheerful cook Maggie will see to your every wish. 

See you later, guys and gals.


----------



## khskel

Ah that did the trick. I wonder what's for lunch?


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Ah that did the trick. I wonder what's for lunch?


I know what I am having. Maggie I'd like a big mug of latte a cheese and onion pasty a sausage roll and a rum baba please. 
I love this place, I can eat my fill and no harm done.


----------



## Ditto

The new place looks spiffy!  Any chance of double fried egg and chips with a side of Warburton's wholemeal bread spread thickly with butter and a mug of tea with skimmed milk in it? I'm a newbie to this new place, do I qualify for the freebie?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I've been delayed, I'm not moving very well at the moment. I assume Maggie will have served you Ditto, but I'm afraid you don't qualify - everybody is new to this place, even me. Enjoy the grub, though, things always taste better when you've paid for it


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> things always taste better when you've paid for it


Err,  Since when 

I hope you are not too bad now


----------



## mikeyB

Right, closing time. Maggie has put on her Saturday night special make up, which accounts for the lipstick on my cheek caused by the goodnight peck. 

Open again tomorrow, when I know that the mobility problems I now have will be just as bad, Ljc. As they are non diabetic, and I'm not stupid I won't be recounting my problems at the moment. 

Good night all. Behave yourselves, and I'll see you again tomorrow morning at 10.15. Freebies for Newbies offer ends tomorrow evening.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, closing time. Maggie has put on her Saturday night special make up, which accounts for the lipstick on my cheek caused by the goodnight peck.
> 
> Open again tomorrow, when I know that the mobility problems I now have will be just as bad, Ljc. As they are non diabetic, and I'm not stupid I won't be recounting my problems at the moment.
> 
> Good night all. Behave yourselves, and I'll see you again tomorrow morning at 10.15. Freebies for Newbies offer ends tomorrow evening.



Hope you manage a decent night Mike. I'm doing a good Tin Man impression myself at the moment!


----------



## Ditto

Mornin' peoples. Thank you Mike, Maggie did serve me and very nice it was too. 

Now what shall I partake of this morning? It's dire out so I'm thinking something warming...some oxtail soup maybe? Is that on the menu?


----------



## Amigo

Hope today finds you feeling much easier Mike.


----------



## New-journey

Good mornjng all, hope everyone is well and happy I have been waiting patiently for 10 15am as just discovered this exciting new cafe. How about two warmed croissants with strawberry jam, soya latte, fresh orange juice, my old perfect Sunday breakfast!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from soggy Beltinge.  We're probably Going to have to bail out the hole we've dug for a new rose, later on today if it stops raining that is.
Now for the important stuff brekky.
A large latte, 2 Sausages , bacon, a lightly poached egg on fried bread , haggis and another latte afterwards please


----------



## Ljc

I too hope your feeling much better today too.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> I too hope your feeling much better today too.


Me too!


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry to keep you waiting folks, I was unblocking a sink. My exciting life knows no bounds, I don't know how I fit everything in. 

Good morning everyone. 

Well hello New-journey, good to see you  two lovely fresh warmed croissants and strawberry jam is yours, along with a soya Latte (is that a Sotte?) and orange juice. Enjoy. 

Now Ljc, morning. Almost your usual light breakfast. I'll do that for you, or at least Maggie will, and you get free toast with that order. If you can manage it, of course. And a proper Latte, naturally. Bon appetit


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for your good wishes gang. My mobility has got a step change worse, so I may have to have another short break holiday with the neurologists at the Deathstar in Glasgow. My legs have got distinctly wobbly and aren't working properly. I don't want to bore you with details. I'm seeing the doc tomorrow. I'll try and avoid running over his foot with the wheelchair this time

Brain's working though, and typing finger, so service is as normal, complete with sarcasm and abuse, so don't worry


----------



## mikeyB

There'll be wee break from my charms while I get spruced up. Put my make up on and go get  the papers and  supplies. If you need anything, my pal Maggie will serve you as usual.

See you later, folks


----------



## SB2015

Ooo, just found this rather nice cafe after a bit of a break from the forum.
So as a new visitor I would love a hot buttered croissant, with a mug of steaming coffee. 

Thanks for taking time to open this cafe Mike and Magggie, and hope you managed a reasonable night Mike and that you get things sorted with your doc tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, I'm back, and a belated good to see you, SB, and thanks for the good wishes, I love doing this job. It's just like the good old days as a GP, but with fewer complaints


----------



## Kaylz

Gimme your best remedy for a post hypo please Sir x


----------



## mikeyB

That'll be a long Latte, and three ginger nuts. It's the answer to everything, including Lassa Fever and Leprosy. You can have that for nothing -prescriptions are free in the land of the free (soon).


----------



## Ljc

Your back just in time.  I'll have a hot choc ,no cream or sprinkles  have you got any ginger crunch cream in by any chance.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ljc, one hot choc coming up. And we have most of Mr Fox's range of crunchy delights in, including the incomparable ginger crunch creams, so your luck is in. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, hope everyone's as well as they can be, cup of tea please, and a ginger nut to celebrate not getting soaked at riding. Rain of biblical proportions on the way to the airport to collect son this morning, blue skies and sunny on the way back. Deluge again on the way to riding, sun came out and stayed out the minute I got there.


----------



## Kaylz

Cheers Mike just what I was needing  x


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, hope everyone's as well as they can be, cup of tea please, and a ginger nut to celebrate not getting soaked at riding. Rain of biblical proportions on the way to the airport to collect son this morning, blue skies and sunny on the way back. Deluge again on the way to riding, sun came out and stayed out the minute I got there.


Good afternoon. Living in the wrong place, Robin, it's been sunny all day here, but a tad less convenient for Heathrow.

One cup of tea and two ginger nuts. We don't sell them in ones - there's always an even number in a pack, hadn't you noticed?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon. Living in the wrong place, Robin, it's been sunny all day here, but a tad less convenient for Heathrow.
> 
> One cup of tea and two ginger nuts. We don't sell them in ones - there's always an even number in a pack, hadn't you noticed?


I sometimes wish I was a bit less convenient for Heathrow, son has returned with a stinking cold ( which presumably everyone else on the flight has now caught) and a bag full of sweaty skiwear.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, point him at the washing machine and go and have a sit down. I used to enjoy learning the mysteries of a twin tub. Tell him it's the coloured setting, extra rinse.


----------



## SB2015

We are both full of cold now after a flight back from Austria.  We were walking rather than skiing, but still have a efw loasd of washing to do!!


----------



## mikeyB

Funny thing happened this afternoon. Email arrived, no return address, and written in Portugese. There was an attachment, which I can't open, so I've forwarded it to Seamus, my computer fettler on the Island. I'll let you know tomorrow what happens. Don't know anybody in Portugal. Spooky, eh?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Funny thing happened this afternoon. Email arrived, no return address, and written in Portugese. There was an attachment, which I can't open, so I've forwarded it to Seamus, my computer fettler on the Island. I'll let you know tomorrow what happens. Don't know anybody in Portugal. Spooky, eh?



Sounds like spam Mike, I wouldn't try to open it.


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, but according to Seamus he's worked out where it came from. Joddrell Bank.

Anyway, more of the mystery tomorrow, I've got urgent business to do- watch one day cricket.

Thanks for the business today, folks. I'll see you tomorrow bright and early (for me) at 10.15.

Have a good evening, and don't do anything I wouldn't do.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Is the smell of bacon grilling tickling the old appetite? Carb free brekkies are here and ready for a blow out


----------



## Ljc

I was just passing by or rather trying to,then the wonderful aroma of frying  bacon dragged me in.  A large latte and a sausage and bacon doorstep toasty please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ljc. How's things with you today? Feeling  chipper?

I see you are cutting back this morning, well done. One large Latte and a sausage and bacon toastie coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> I was just passing by or rather trying to,then the wonderful aroma of frying  bacon dragged me in.  A large latte and a sausage and bacon doorstep toasty please.



Morning everyone. I'll partake of anything that doesn't involve carb or calorie counting and can we make this a Burgen bread and Lidl protein roll free zone please? Had one for brekky and I just can't take to them. So a crispy bacon sandwich on thick bread with butter and ketchup please and a latte


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. That's exactly why this place exists. Indulge

One crispy bacon butty and large Latte coming up. Bon appetit

We don't have Burgen bread or Lidl protein rolls. They are just for wusses who live in reality


----------



## Robin

I'm with you on the Burgen free zone, Amigo, I like it, but it gets a bit tedious. So crispy bacon and nice crusty white bread, no butter, but with HP sauce, please.
Have come in for a bit of peace. Madhouse here today, son stayed over last night ( jet lag and running a temperature not a good idea for an hour's drive) and is cluttering up the dining room working from home today ( and I did take pity on him and bung his washing in the machine- he does his own, and irons it most of the time) Daughter has a day off in lieu of extra she did last week, and has taken over the kitchen to make cakes, (and wants me to go for a long walk with her this afternoon, so I shall earn a slice of her lemon drizzle) and I've just done the Waitrose run and am working round her putting stuff away. Who said retirement was relaxing!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Sounds like you've got a fine pair of kids there. Well done

One crispy bacon butty with HP sauce coming up. At last, someone who knows the right sauce to go in a bacon butty. Enjoy.

(That comment will cause a row for sure)


----------



## Ljc

Me cutting back  
Another latte and a couple of packets  of ginger cream crunches please


----------



## mikeyB

Another Latte coming up. You'll need a spoon if you're going to dunk the ginger cream crunchies for the yummy sludge


----------



## Kaylz

Hey Mike gimme your finest creation to warm the cockles the day please, bit chilly here and already 2 boring plain coffee's down and it's nae helped much x


----------



## Ljc

Yes I'll need a spoon ta.


----------



## mikeyB

Kaylz said:


> Hey Mike gimme your finest creation to warm the cockles the day please, bit chilly here and already 2 boring plain coffee's down and it's nae helped much x


That'll be a full Scottish, but with (my favourite) scrambled egg with a sprinkling of cayenne pepper. That'll warm you up, nae bother. Plus a hot long Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Kaylz

Cheers Mike can't wait to get it down me  x


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Sounds like you've got a fine pair of kids there. Well done
> 
> One crispy bacon butty with HP sauce coming up. At last, someone who knows the right sauce to go in a bacon butty. Enjoy.
> 
> (That comment will cause a row for sure)


Kids both prefer ketchup on their bacon butties, though, don't know where I went wrong.


----------



## mikeyB

Same with my daughter too. You can still love them, though, despite their faults


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, it's time for me to get spruced up for real life, and go out to get the papers and provisions. As usual, Maggie will provide any essentials you need till I get back.

See you later, gang.

There will be another little break this afternoon cos I've got an appointment at the docs to discuss my rebellious legs.


----------



## SB2015

mikeyB said:


> Another Latte coming up. You'll need a spoon if you're going to dunk the ginger cream crunchies for the yummy sludge


Good morning all (oops it is afternoon already) I had forgotten all about ginger cream cruchies. A big mug of coffee to go with a couple of those please.


----------



## Ljc

See you later @mikeyB. I hope it's only good news, not the other sort.


----------



## Ljc

Now mikes away (don't wish to make him feel icky) I can indulge myself with my absolute most  favourite sarnie
Maggie can I please have my usual latte and a heavily buttered doorstep sarnie with a thick layer of tomato ketchup between them , yummy


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back gang.

 By the way, Ljc, as someone who used to love salad cream butties, tomato ketchup sounds like the height of sophistication.


----------



## Amigo

Just back from buying enough food to feed the street and ready for a relaxing coffee and sticky bun


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, Amigo, to the rescue

One Latte coming up, and a slice of Baklava with a pack of Wet Wipes. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Okay, Amigo, to the rescue
> 
> One Latte coming up, and a slice of Baklava with a pack of Wet Wipes. Enjoy



That'll do nicely thank you


----------



## mikeyB

Ok cake fans, I've got to go and get ready for my appointment with the doc- find sunglasses, pretend to look unwell, etc.

Maggie will look after you, but she's from Govan. Don't try any discount scams

I should be back at 5 or sooner.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm a bit late. Doc didn't mess about, urgent neuro referral to the Deathstar in Glasgow. This will mean another week of EMGs, Lumbar Puncture and MRI scans ( which is a bugger, I'll have to take my Libre sensor off). Now for the tech stuff, which you may not understand. I've got an upgoing plantar reflex on the right, ( which I can tell you, came as a shock) which means I've got an upper motor neourone lesion somewhere between the bottom of the spinal cord and the brain. Best bet, MS, so interesting times ahead. Dinnae fash, not many people die of MS, it's just a pest.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Blooming heck Mike you don't  believe in doing things by halves  do you.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry I'm a bit late. Doc didn't mess about, urgent neuro referral to the Deathstar in Glasgow. This will mean another week of EMGs, Lumbar Puncture and MRI scans ( which is a bugger, I'll have to take my Libre sensor off). Now for the tech stuff, which you may not understand. I've got an upgoing plantar reflex on the right, ( which I can tell you, came as a shock) which means I've got an upper motor neourone lesion somewhere between the bottom of the spinal cord and the brain. Best bet, MS, so interesting times ahead. Dinnae fash, not many people die of MS, it's just a pest.
> 
> Coffee anyone?



I'm sorry to hear that Mike and for the battery of tests you'll need. Hopefully it won't be MS which is more rare at your age I understand at only 5% incidence. When I worked with people who had MS, I never actually came across a person who developed it over 50 so fingers crossed. I hope they uncover the cause and it's something with a treatment possibility. It's still a worry and the symptoms must be bothering you so sending hugs of support but not fuss.

Yes coffee please but take it easy generally.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I'm back gang.
> 
> By the way, Ljc, as someone who used to love salad cream butties, tomato ketchup sounds like the height of sophistication.


I usd o like them too, till I discovered ketchup sarnies


----------



## mikeyB

Hello again, Amigo. I'm really not bothered too much what the cause is, but it would be nice if it were treatable - after I've got the higher rate mobility PIP

One Latte coming up. I've just had a comfort Latte and two ginger nuts myself


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I usd o like them too, till I discovered ketchup sarnies


I didn't graduate to ketchup then, I think I got diabetes before that happened, and condemned the salad cream sarnie to hypo therapy. Oh well.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> I've got an upper motor neourone lesion somewhere between the bottom of the spinal cord and the brain. Best bet, MS, so interesting times ahead. Dinnae fash, not many people die of MS, it's just a pest.


Here's some useful info for you Mike http://patient.info/doctor/multiple-sclerosis-pro
Couldn't believe the phone call I had this morning expecting me to present for an MRI tomorrow at 9AM. I did point out ever so politely it was 1 1/2 hours by car to get there and no one to drive me at short notice and also pointed out that consultant had been told I was unable to go for an MRI for at least one month due to other commitments.


----------



## Robin

Blimey, Mike, are you going for the Guinness book of records 'Most Co-morbidities in a single person' category? ( autocorrect wanted morbid irises, sounds like something I'd rather not find in the garden). Hope it turns out to be something that can be kept under control in a corner and not unleashed too often.
I'm not good at the touchy feely stuff, but you can assume I'm sitting with a cup of tea dunking ginger nuts in solidarity.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Blimey, Mike, are you going for the Guinness book of records 'Most Co-morbidities in a single person' category? ( autocorrect wanted morbid irises, sounds like something I'd rather not find in the garden). Hope it turns out to be something that can be kept under control in a corner and not unleashed too often.
> I'm not good at the touchy feely stuff, but you can assume I'm sitting with a cup of tea dunking ginger nuts in solidarity.


Aye, just my thoughts actually. If I were a Buddhist I would be seriously worried what evil I did in a previous life that I'm atoning for. Josef Stalin died the year I was conceived....


----------



## mikeyB

Anyway, cafe is closed now, but will be open again tomorrow as usual, complete with our combination of service, good food, comfort, and sarcasm

See you tomorrow. Have a better evening than me, I'm entitled to one worry night, then I'll forget it.


----------



## grovesy

Hope you get your refferal soon.


----------



## mikeyB

It won't be a referral, it's more likely to be an admission. The distances involved in the travel make going  to and fro impractical, particularly if they consider some treatment, which could be prednisolone at 500mg a day. They can look after my diabetes if they do that


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> It won't be a referral, it's more likely to be an admission. The distances involved in the travel make going  to and fro impractical, particularly if they consider some treatment, which could be prednisolone at 500mg a day. They can look after my diabetes if they do that[/QUOTE
> Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## New-journey

SB2015 said:


> Ooo, just found this rather nice cafe after a bit of a break from the forum.
> So as a new visitor I would love a hot buttered croissant, with a mug of steaming coffee.
> 
> Thanks for taking time to open this cafe Mike and Magggie, and hope you managed a reasonable night Mike and that you get things sorted with your doc tomorrow.


I had the same on Sunday, this is best cafe I know!
Wishing you well Mike and hope you get everything sorted.


----------



## Ljc

You take care Mike, I hope you manage to get some sleep


----------



## SB2015

Take care Mike and I hope that you get some sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Diabeteers. All spruced up and ready for action. Beautiful morning here on the edge of Empire. Brekkie anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

Well, either (a) you are all beavering away at work or play or (b) you are a bunch of idlers who haven't got out of bed. Shame on you.

I'm off to make a few phone calls and collect the papers, but Maggie will drop her knitting and provide for you if you give her a shout.

See you later


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Are dogs allowed in the café? If so a dinosaur bone would be greatly appreciated for Milly as she is bored stiff and getting up to mischief.
A strong coffee for me please.


----------



## Robin

Well, I was beavering away at exercise class, so now I've been done good to, I feel the need for a virtual latte and ginger nuts (plural, I'm learning) if Lin hasnt sneaked in and finished them off.
 Hope the worries didn't keep you awake, and you slept better than you were anticipating, Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back, gang. I trust Maggie supplied you with the essentials. Apart from the dinosaur bone. We won't have one of those till I get my hip done. 

I do have a good beef bone still packed with marrow, so that should keep Mollie going for an hour or so.

Just for info, I have never in my life had a problem sleeping, except once in hospital when a delirious stroke victim kept the whole ward awake with his shouting. I only had one pillow, otherwise it would have been a peaceful night


----------



## Ljc

Yours are safe for the time being  @Robin   I'm into ginger crunch creams now


----------



## pottersusan

A decaff latte and a packet of Aldi ginger perkins (I think you can only get them north of the border - boo, hiss) please.


----------



## Ljc

Oops I missed brekkie. I'll have a strawberry cream scone and a latte please. 
Ginger Perkins sound rather nice.


----------



## Amigo

I've been absent this morning perusing luxury cars and being pampered by pandering car sales executives (wasted on me). I might buy one if only to avoid leaving money to feckless relatives! 

A nice latte please Mike and a custard doughnut. How are you today?


----------



## mikeyB

pottersusan said:


> A decaff latte and a packet of Aldi ginger perkins (I think you can only get them north of the border - boo, hiss) please.


I'll give you McKenzies ginger perkins because they are the best. And one decaf latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oops I missed brekkie. I'll have a strawberry cream scone and a latte please.
> Ginger Perkins sound rather nice.


One strawberry cream scone coming up, and a latte. Ginger Perkins are nice, you can have a couple to try.


----------



## Ljc

A couple, now your talking , yes please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I've been absent this morning perusing luxury cars and being pampered by pandering car sales executives (wasted on me). I might buy one if only to avoid leaving money to feckless relatives!
> 
> A nice latte please Mike and a custard doughnut. How are you today?


One custard doughnut and Latte coming up. I'm fine, thanks Amigo. The mobility problems won't change, so Ive adapted.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> One custard doughnut and Latte coming up. I'm fine, thanks Amigo. The mobility problems won't change, so Ive adapted.



Yes that's what we do Mike...adapt. Pointless raging and kicking against it because it only expends wasted energy. I understand x


----------



## mikeyB

You may recall that odd email I got. The first bit is, I kid you not, a message saying "we have picked up Mad Fergus and Mary and they are happy on our planet, and look forward to the appearance of their child".  The attachment was difficult to open because it was in Word version 2.5. And was a note from Fergus written in Glaswegian version 37. They're very happy. They got picked up by folk from this planet which I think is some star in Sagittarius. I've asked him how come the message was in Portuguese -and his attachment was in Word 2.5, so I'll let you know.  It automatically goes via subspace, somehow.

He also said there were no Tories on the planet, so everybody was really happy. Lucky bugger


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> You may recall that odd email I got. The first bit is, I kid you not, a message saying "we have picked up Mad Fergus and Mary and they are happy on our planet, and look forward to the appearance of their child".  The attachment was difficult to open because it was in Word version 2.5. And was a note from Fergus written in Glaswegian version 37. They're very happy. They got picked up by folk from this planet which I think is some star in Sagittarius. I've asked him how come the message was in Portuguese -and his attachment was in Word 2.5, so I'll let you know.  It automatically goes via subspace, somehow.
> 
> He also said there were no Tories on the planet, so everybody was really happy. Lucky bugger



Sounds like the Isle of Mull!


----------



## mikeyB

Right, children, In The Night Garden has finished, so it's time to close the cafe. 

Have a good evening, and I'll see you tomorrow for brekkie. I've just taken delivery of some local smoked kippers, which are nice and fat and tasty.

See ya


----------



## Ljc

YAY Kippers


----------



## Northerner

Oh my lord! Kippers!   Must have!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Oh my lord! Kippers!   Must have!



We know how to lure you in now northerner....kippers and battenburg cake


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Well, either (a) you are all beavering away at work or play or (b) you are a bunch of idlers who haven't got out of bed. Shame on you.
> 
> I'm off to make a few phone calls and collect the papers, but Maggie will drop her knitting and provide for you if you give her a shout.
> 
> See you later


Well I had to leave early for my Pilates class and as the car failed its MOT had to walk but that did me good. Tomorrow I am driving to London and back in a day but will have my breakfast before I go! I reckon it could be a cooked veggy one, it will be a long day.


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> We know how to lure you in now northerner....kippers and battenburg cake


And Jaffa cakes!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, high winds and sideways rain later here. Must be Spring.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, high winds and sideways rain later here. Must be Spring.
> 
> Anyone for brekkie?



Morning Mike. Looking reasonably calm here at the moment in readiness for the stormy post Brexit Budget. 

I'll partake of a nice coffee and some lightly warmed croissants please with strawberry jam (preserves for the posh amongst us).


----------



## Ljc

Good Morning.
I've been looking forward to this all night. 
2 Kippers with butter , two slices of thick crusty bread well buttered and a large latte to wash it all down please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike. Looking reasonably calm here at the moment in readiness for the stormy post Brexit Budget.
> 
> I'll partake of a nice coffee and some lightly warmed croissants please with strawberry jam (preserves for the posh amongst us).


Good morning Amigo. Lightly warmed croissants coming your way, and srawberry jam. I'm a peasant, so jam is jam, jus is gravy, and a shag is a seabird. Plus, of course, a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good Morning.
> I've been looking forward to this all night.
> 2 Kippers with butter , two slices of thick crusty bread well buttered and a large latte to wash it all down please.


And I've been looking forward to serving this treat. A pair of fine Isle of Mull kippers, baked in foil with a lump of butter on each, and served with that fishy smoky butter drizzled over. Plus the bread doorsteps to mop up the juices and a large latte. You'll really enjoy this.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> And I've been looking forward to serving this treat. A pair of fine Isle of Mull kippers, baked in foil with a lump of butter on each, and served with that fishy smoky butter drizzled over. Plus the bread doorsteps to mop up the juices and a large latte. You'll really enjoy this.


  Oh I will definitely enjoy them.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> And I've been looking forward to serving this treat. A pair of fine Isle of Mull kippers, baked in foil with a lump of butter on each, and served with that fishy smoky butter drizzled over. Plus the bread doorsteps to mop up the juices and a large latte. You'll really enjoy this.



Ooo I'd forgotten about those Mike, you need a Specials Board up! I'll certainly have a couple of those beauties for lunch!


----------



## Ljc

Please sir, can I have some more.


----------



## mikeyB

Just shout when you want them, Amigo. 


Ljc said:


> Please sir, can I have some more.


Of course, Ljc, I kinda expected that request


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Just shout when you want them, Amigo.
> 
> Of course, Ljc, I kinda expected that request


I don't like to disappoint


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm away for a short time to get cleaned and tidied up, and get supplies before the weather gets exciting. Maggie will happily serve you with as many kippers as you can get down you, though I have to say I did get a big box of vacuum packed, so you don't have to rush

See you later


----------



## Robin

Ooh, I'd forgotten about them too, kippers for lunch, good idea, yes please, and with the side order of bread. 
Menu reversal today, having the healthy virtual lunch, after a real cappucino and coffee and walnut cake in the local garden centre.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok pals, I'm back in action after dodging showers. Kippers are moving faster than when they were herrings. Could be a regular offering then


----------



## khskel

Kippers sound good to me too with a couple of generously buttered granary doorstops.


----------



## Amigo

khskel said:


> Kippers sound good to me too with a couple of generously buttered granary doorstops.



I'll join you in that menu choice khskel  and a nice cup of tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

Sheesh, an untapped need discovered. All I have to do now is write a naughty word, and Northie will be in for his fishy delight. So here goes -knickers.

Righty ho, kippers with bread doorsteps for Amigo and Kshkel. And a nice mug of tea for Amigo. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

And just in case that doesn't work
Battenberg cakeeeee


----------



## Ljc

A latte and a Snowball if you have any please


----------



## mikeyB

Hello again, frequent flyer

One Latte, and if you mean the yummy Tunnocks Snowball, then I do indeed have them, and you can have one for sure


----------



## Ljc

I should have known you'd have  Tunnocks Snowballs in.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok boys and girls, time to close the cafe. Maggie is off to the pictures, and I'm busy ordering a transportable mobility scooter. 

The one I'm aiming for folds down to large suitcase size, and has lithium batteries which is a sight better than my electric wheelchair  with its two hefty car batteries and a sod to get in a small boot. Being a sucker for technology this machine folds itself up at the press of a button. I'll pay for this one. The bigger road going all terrain scooter, you will pay for as soon as I get full rate PIP mobility, and I'll get that big luxury scooter on Motability, so it's essentially free. I'm sure you won't begrudge an old crumblie that. Well, maybe you will, but please don't tell me.

In the meantime I'm just off to put right a BG of 3.2.

See you tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Enough of all this self regarding waffle. Good morning everyone on this beautiful Spring day, how about some brekkie?


----------



## Robin

It is certainly lovely and Springlike. I always feel better for a bit of sunshine. Large Latte and a croissant, please, to fortify myself for what's going to turn out to be a gardening day.


----------



## Ljc

That scooter sounds a good idea. It's a beautiful day here too. 
A lightly poached egg on fried bread , two sausages and a mug of my usual please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> It is certainly lovely and Springlike. I always feel better for a bit of sunshine. Large Latte and a croissant, please, to fortify myself for what's going to turn out to be a gardening day.


Morning Robin. It's nice when everyone gets the same weather all over the land.

One Large Latte and a croissant for you. If you need a refuel later, we're  always here to help


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> That scooter sounds a good idea. It's a beautiful day here too.
> A lightly poached egg on fried bread , two sausages and a mug of my usual please Mike.


Morning, Ljc. Must be lovely down there without an east wind getting in all your nooks and crannies.

One light breakfast coming up, and a big  brew. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike and a foldable scooter sounds to be a good idea. Just as well you're a lightweight because they're not great for the hefties.

I'll have a quick coffee and bacon sandwich before my physio please. Can't see me being able to do all the exercises today, the joints are not being that cooperative this morning


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Amigo a sylph- like 71kg. You're right about the weight limits, I think it's about 100kg. 

One Latte and a bacon butty coming up. Hope the physio goes well, you don't want to be seizing up. 

Right pair of wrecks, aren't we?


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, the time has come for me to get sanitised, depilated, and moisturised, and get some supplies, plus the papers. 

The much more amenable Maggie will supply you with the goodies on offer, apart from her body. I made that mistake and spent 6 hours in A&E. 

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I've been away, I've been trying to rearrange hospital appointments. They seem to be coming in thick and fast. I've got three between 20th of March and the 25th. Sometimes I think I've got too much wrong with me. Good job none of 'em are fatal, eh?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry I've been away, I've been trying to rearrange hospital appointments. They seem to be coming in thick and fast. I've got three between 20th of March and the 25th. Sometimes I think I've got too much wrong with me. Good job none of 'em are fatal, eh?



I know the feeling Mike. I'm thinking of buying my hubbie a season ticket for the hospital car park for his birthday! 

I'll have a proper afternoon tea please with a platter of whatever delicacies you have on offer. 

Physio was ok but I think we've reached the end of the road in terms of usefulness now and surgery is the only option. Will need to discuss with the surgeon end of March.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh well. As long as you can lift a drink, life is liveable. 

Afternoon tea - a selection of mini pork Pies, sausage rolls, vol-au-vents and stuff, plus a choice of fairy cakes and cake  slices. (I think Maggie got a party pack from Iceland, though she did make the cakes). And one Tea in a mug with "Sod this for a game" printed on it.

Will that pass muster?


----------



## Carolg

Nice wee cuppa coffee please with a bacon roll and brown sauce if you can oblige. Reading these posts has given me the grumblies. Thanks, and it's lovely n sunny here


----------



## Robin

Just popping in for a post-gardening refuel. The weeds are growing faster than I can pull them out, (maybe a case for a good dose of Roundup, I try to dig them out because it's good exercise, but if I start losing the battle, I'm not averse to reaching for a dose of chemicals for the real thugs.) Mug of tea and a mini pork pie sounds just the ticket.


----------



## Amigo

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#imgrc=JnrRrp_zi1vifM:

I was quite fancying something like this!


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Nice wee cuppa coffee please with a bacon roll and brown sauce if you can oblige. Reading these posts has given me the grumblies. Thanks, and it's lovely n sunny here



Hi Carolg, good to see you. It's lovely and sunny over the socialist side of Scotland as well.

One coffee and bacon roll with brown sauce coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#imgrc=JnrRrp_zi1vifM:
> 
> I was quite fancying something like this!


We are peasants, my dear, silver service would confuse the customers. Forks for cake?? Gizza break


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> We are peasants, my dear, silver service would confuse the customers. Forks for cake?? Gizza break



Ok I'll forgo the posh paraphernalia. Tell Maggie to open the party pack and I'll have some English mustard for the pork pies please


----------



## mikeyB

Will do, Amigo. Sorry to disappoint you again


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Hi Carolg, good to see you. It's lovely and sunny over the socialist side of Scotland as well.
> 
> One coffee and bacon roll with brown sauce coming up. Enjoy


Yum yum thanks


----------



## mikeyB

I'd better tell you about adventures tomorrow. I've got an appointment in Oban for Diabetes. This is all part of the great plan to get a pump. 

This is at 11.00, so that's me on the 9.00 ferry. I'll be back on the 14.00, so home by 15.00.  The 09.00 ferry means falling out of bed early, leaving home at 8.10. 

Long day for a half hour appointment, but should be worth it.

Maggie will serve you while I'm cruising the Sound of Mull dolphin spotting.

Closing up now. Have a good evening everyone, stay well.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> I'd better tell you about adventures tomorrow. I've got an appointment in Oban for Diabetes. This is all part of the great plan to get a pump.
> 
> This is at 11.00, so that's me on the 9.00 ferry. I'll be back on the 14.00, so home by 15.00.  The 09.00 ferry means falling out of bed early, leaving home at 8.10.
> 
> Long day for a half hour appointment, but should be worth it.
> 
> Maggie will serve you while I'm cruising the Sound of Mull dolphin spotting.
> 
> Closing up now. Have a good evening everyone, stay well.


Hope you have good journey and appointment.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'd better tell you about adventures tomorrow. I've got an appointment in Oban for Diabetes. This is all part of the great plan to get a pump.
> 
> This is at 11.00, so that's me on the 9.00 ferry. I'll be back on the 14.00, so home by 15.00.  The 09.00 ferry means falling out of bed early, leaving home at 8.10.
> 
> Long day for a half hour appointment, but should be worth it.
> 
> Maggie will serve you while I'm cruising the Sound of Mull dolphin spotting.
> 
> Closing up now. Have a good evening everyone, stay well.



Hope all goes well tomorrow Mike. I've amazingly got no medical appointments tomorrow just the hairdresser but that's a bit of an emergency procedure at the moment given the state of my hair!


----------



## Robin

Hoping for a calm sea and prosperous voyage for you, Mike.


----------



## Ljc

Safe Journey Mike , hope you have good news about a pump.


----------



## khskel

I know you're shut but I'm dropping a note in to wish you luck tomorrow and put an advance order in for some smoked haddock with a nice runny poached egg on top.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, I'm back but completely knackered, walking (or hobbling) over repeated short distances, made worse by having another little stroll for a blood test (renal function, which is a bit iffy). By the time I got home, I could barely walk at all. Very trying. So I'm sitting here glumly having taken a couple of Tramadol for various aches and pains, some worse than others. Good for nowt. Next time I'm going to take a scooter.

So I won't be doing any service today, but I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 after an early night. Sorry for this interruption in service


----------



## Robin

Hope some rest and recuperation improves things for you, and quickly!


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang, I'm back but completely knackered, walking (or hobbling) over repeated short distances, made worse by having another little stroll for a blood test (renal function, which is a bit iffy). By the time I got home, I could barely walk at all. Very trying. So I'm sitting here glumly having taken a couple of Tramadol for various aches and pains, some worse than others. Good for nowt. Next time I'm going to take a scooter.
> 
> So I won't be doing any service today, but I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 after an early night. Sorry for this interruption in service


Sorry your trip knocked you for six, hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang, I'm back but completely knackered, walking (or hobbling) over repeated short distances, made worse by having another little stroll for a blood test (renal function, which is a bit iffy). By the time I got home, I could barely walk at all. Very trying. So I'm sitting here glumly having taken a couple of Tramadol for various aches and pains, some worse than others. Good for nowt. Next time I'm going to take a scooter.
> 
> So I won't be doing any service today, but I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 after an early night. Sorry for this interruption in service



A restful night for you mister ready to face the famished hordes in the morning...especially me who might be a little hung over!


----------



## Ljc

You have a well deserved rest Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

...and then to cap it all, 2.8. Buggeration. Mustn't work so hard.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> ...and then to cap it all, 2.8. Buggeration. Mustn't work so hard.


Good excuse for a sweet treat!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> ...and then to cap it all, 2.8. Buggeration. Mustn't work so hard.


That's all you need after your long day. I was keeping you company a few mins ago.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning, campers. Fully refreshed after a marathon kip. If only it were an Olympic sport. I'd be the most garlanded sportsman in history.

Ok, it's the weekend (I think) so let's have nice easy calorie free morning, kick off your shoes, and unwind from the cares of the week.

And Amigo, after a night on the razzle, I'll be very quiet when serving your hangover cure


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning, campers. Fully refreshed after a marathon kip. If only it were an Olympic sport. I'd be the most garlanded sportsman in history.
> 
> Ok, it's the weekend (I think) so let's have nice easy calorie free morning, kick off your shoes, and unwind from the cares of the week.
> 
> And Amigo, after a night on the razzle, I'll be very quiet when serving your hangover cure



Why thanks Mike but truth is I'm a sensible drinkers these days (not by Dept of Health standards obviously!)  

I'll have a full brekkie with extra black pudding please and a mug of tea.

Glad you're feeling refreshed this morning...my busted shoulder is screaming for a tramadol it's not getting!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Good bands last night? 

One full brekkie, extra black pudding for the vitamins, and a mug of tea coming up. Free toast with that order if you can manage it

Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. Good bands last night?
> 
> One full brekkie, extra black pudding for the vitamins, and a mug of tea coming up. Free toast with that order if you can manage it
> 
> Enjoy



I know it's all very boring but I was in bloody agony sitting last night. I think I'm going to have to relent and see the doc again 

It's not very rock 'n roll is it? 

Thanks for the brekkie


----------



## grovesy

Glad you are feeling refreshed.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's about that time when I need to refresh myself, look decent then get in some supplies. And the papers - Guardian, Herald and National. Scottish customers will know exactly what that means.

Maggie will serve you if you need anything, a sight more politely than me (she's a well brought up girl) so I'll leave you in her capable hands and see you a little later


----------



## mikeyB

Right, while Maggie does a bit of knitting - she's doing me an SNP yellow bobble hat and scarf with freedom knitted in - I'm back to serve you if your'e peckish after scrabbling your way round the DFS Sale.


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike, I  Need a latte with 2 sugars  and a few packs of ginger nuts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Oops Ljc, need a cuddle? Sure, here's a sweetened Latte, a tub of ginger nuts, and a hug


----------



## Amigo

I've never seen cuddles on the menu before. Favouritism I call it pure and simple!


----------



## mikeyB

Give over, Amigo, I dispense all needful things without favour.


----------



## Ljc

Just what I needed.Thanks Mike.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Give over, Amigo, I dispense all needful things without favour.



Right then, I'll have a latte please, some home made shortbread biscuits (I know you make them so dip into your stash) and a hug because I'm feeling sorry for myself today and it's not something I do often!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I know you're feeling rough. I'm less reluctant to take the old Tramadol, because I'm a man, and I don't mind falling asleep in the chair. Men never have any shame about that.

One Latte, a plate of my precious Shortbread ( I put Polenta into the mix for a melting crunch), and a hug. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, I know you're feeling rough. I'm less reluctant to take the old Tramadol, because I'm a man, and I don't mind falling asleep in the chair. Men never have any shame about that.
> 
> One Latte, a plate of my precious Shortbread ( I put Polenta into the mix for a melting crunch), and a hug. Enjoy



Appreciated on all fronts thank you Mike x


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, guess what I'm going to do. Make a nice creamy fishy sauce with dill, drop in some local hand dived scallops and some Scottish prawns, then a single portion of conchiglie will be cooked, the fishy sauce stirred in, and bung it on two plates with a dressing of fresh parsley.

And no, there won't be enough left for anybody tomorrow when I reopen for business at 10.15, but I still have half a box of vacuum packed local kippers in the cool store to attract hoi polloi.  And Northerner, of course.

See you tomorrow. I look forward to the onslaught (of abuse, naturally)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, guess what I'm going to do. Make a nice creamy fishy sauce with dill, drop in some local hand dived scallops and some Scottish prawns, then a single portion of conchiglie will be cooked, the fishy sauce stirred in, and bung it on two plates with a dressing of fresh parsley.
> 
> And no, there won't be enough left for anybody tomorrow when I reopen for business at 10.15, but I still have half a box of vacuum packed local kippers in the cool store to attract hoi polloi.  And Northerner, of course.
> 
> See you tomorrow. I look forward to the onslaught (of abuse, naturally)



Enjoy your posh fish supper Mike. I've had a small cheese and pickle sandwich


----------



## Andy HB

Evening all.

61 pints for me and pull yerself 21. 

I'm up for a wee celebration. 

Erm, Just realised I'm in the coffee bar. Sorry!


----------



## Amigo

It closes round about 6.30 I'm afraid Andy but 61 cups of coffee would probably cause a massive caffeine reaction anyway!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Diabeteers, how are you all this spring morning? Had your morning constitutional? Had your sins shriven in church? Still sinning?

Anyway, I'm open for business to supply your virtual needs, apart from shriving.


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike. I'll have a nice latte and a fried egg sandwich please  

Slept better by the magic of tramadol


----------



## Ljc

Morning Mike.  I really fancy Kedgeree this morning, not had  any it ages and my usual mug of latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike. I'll have a nice latte and a fried egg sandwich please
> 
> Slept better by the magic of tramadol


Morning, Amigo. Aye, it's grand stuff that Tramadol, but I don't like using it too often, I prefer reality.

One fried egg butty and a latte coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning Mike.  I really fancy Kedgeree this morning, not had  any it ages and my usual mug of latte please


Morning Ljc. I trust DF is nowhere in sight this morning. Kedgeree will take a little longer, but we're happy to serve it. And one large Latte. Here's to a normal Sunday


----------



## New-journey

Ah, you have made my day! Soya latte, you do make them well, plus sweet corn fritters, hash browns, fried egg, baked beans, toast with jam, and mango smoothie. Am I being too greedy? Thanks Mike!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning, Amigo. Aye, it's grand stuff that Tramadol, but I don't like using it too often, I prefer reality.
> 
> Quite right Mike. I only take one at night when reality is suspended anyway!  First for months actually and only when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Right off the make these Italian meatballs


----------



## Hazel

Morning all.

2 poached eggs with crispy bacon and a pot of tea if you please.

Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Ah, you have made my day! Soya latte, you do make them well, plus sweet corn fritters, hash browns, fried egg, baked beans, toast with jam, and mango smoothie. Am I being too greedy? Thanks Mike!



Morning New-journey, good to see you. You can be as greedy as you like in here, nobody will judge you

I'll knock that together for you - or at least Maggie will - along with a mango smoothie (yuk) and a Soya Latte (yuk). 

Actually I'm only teasing. Bon appetit


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Ljc. I trust DF is nowhere in sight this morning. Kedgeree will take a little longer, but we're happy to serve it. And one large Latte. Here's to a normal Sunday


Thank you Mike, if she shows her face round here anytime soon, she's in for a severe kicking.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. Large Latte, please, while I press my nose to the windowpane hoping the rain is going to stop. Staying dry at riding is always a bonus.
If the DF does show up round here, I'll hold her down while you kick, Lin.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 2 poached eggs with crispy bacon and a pot of tea if you please.
> 
> Thanks


Morning princess, still glowing with pride?  Thank you for gracing our humble establishment

2 poached eggs with crispy bacon coming up, and a pot of Scottish Blend. Enjoy


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Morning New-journey, good to see you. You can be as greedy as you like in here, nobody will judge you
> 
> I'll knock that together for you - or at least Maggie will - along with a mango smoothie (yuk) and a Soya Latte (yuk).
> 
> Actually I'm only teasing. Bon appetit


Thanks Mike and going to enjoy the food and drinks so much, and won't have to take insulin! 
I do have strange tastes, your Maggie is so adaptable! Now I know I am not being judged maybe I could follow it with a chocolate brownie.


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
I fancy eggs benidict this morning with a glass of coconut water. Im being very swarve lately.
My ears pricked up when I saw Hounslow where I live hehe


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all. Large Latte, please, while I press my nose to the windowpane hoping the rain is going to stop. Staying dry at riding is always a bonus.
> If the DF does show up round here, I'll hold her down while you kick, Lin.


Your on. , then I'll hold her down for you ,ok .


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all. Large Latte, please, while I press my nose to the windowpane hoping the rain is going to stop. Staying dry at riding is always a bonus.
> If the DF does show up round here, I'll hold her down while you kick, Lin.


Morning Robin. I don't like the rain either, I'm always worried it might short circuit my steed. At least when you fall off the ground is softer

One Latte coming up. Hope it clears for you


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Thanks Mike and going to enjoy the food and drinks so much, and won't have to take insulin!
> I do have strange tastes, your Maggie is so adaptable! Now I know I am not being judged maybe I could follow it with a chocolate brownie.


See? Easy isn't it. One chocolate brownie coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> I fancy eggs benidict this morning with a glass of coconut water. Im being very swarve lately.
> My ears pricked up when I saw Hounslow where I live hehe


Morning, Steff, a touch of sophistication at last! Didn't realise West London was that posh

Eggs Benedict coming up, along with a glass of coconut water. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I have to leave you in the capable hands of Maggie if you need anything, while I smarten up and go and collect supplies and the papers. I'll be back later refreshed for the afternoon assault as our sleepier friends emerge from Saturday night excesses.

See you later.


----------



## mikeyB

...and now I'm back for afternoon teas


----------



## Ljc

Can I please have a nice restorative strong coffee please


----------



## New-journey

I am back again, after dealing with a unexplained high of 11 this morning  and now having  a hypo so waiting for reading to rise before I drive to the shops, I could do with a huge piece of lemon drizzle cake and a cup of tea. Not having a good day and hope everyone else is having a better day,


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> I am back again, after dealing with a unexplained high of 11 this morning  and now having  a hypo so waiting for reading to rise before I drive to the shops, I could do with a huge piece of lemon drizzle cake and a cup of tea. Not having a good day and hope everyone else is having a better day,


Oh no not you as well, the DF seems to really have it in for us atm. 
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, ladies I got logged out as an undesirable and didn't notice your taxing needs. 

Ljc, nice to see you back and DF free, though not, by the sound of it, fully recovered from playtime yesterday. One double shot Latte for you, that'll put a spring in your step. (I'm just in the middle of a double shot Americano for the same purpose)

And New-journey, battling with the DF today, one slab of lemon drizzle cake (I'll carry it over to you) and a tea.  Enjoy the shops. Folk on the Isle of Lewis would call you a godless heathen for shopping on a Sunday, but I won't because I am as well


----------



## Ljc

Sadly Mike she's still messing around. I'm now running on syrup lol. 
I'd willingly donate some to those in need.


----------



## Hazel

Afternoon everyone - can I have a skinny hot chocolate please, thanks xx


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, Hazel, what relief to see someone normal, gliding imperiously through the Diabetic quagmire.

One skinny hot chocolate for you, with nary a sprinkle of excess calories. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

P.S. though not as imperiously as a year ago


----------



## Amigo

I'm back from my heathen activities too plundering the £1 shops and a trip round the coast for some bracing sea air.
Unfortunately I've had a reminder of why I don't take tramadol with waves of nausea punctuating my afternoon 

I'll forgo any liquid refreshment until it settles thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear Amigo. Is nobody well today? Sunday is a day of rest. You aren't supposed to waste your sick days at the weekend, it's just not the British way.

But if it's just a touch of nausea, nibbling a ginger nut can help,  so I'll give you one to see how it goes. Ginger is traditionally good for mal de mer.

Still, if you will plunder pound shops with your platinum American Express card, maybe it's a punishment from on high.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear Amigo. Is nobody well today? Sunday is a day of rest. You aren't supposed to waste your sick days at the weekend, it's just not the British way.
> 
> But if it's just a touch of nausea, nibbling a ginger nut can help,  so I'll give you one to see how it goes. Ginger is traditionally good for mal de mer.
> 
> Still, if you will plunder pound shops with your platinum American Express card, maybe it's a punishment from on high.



Who neeeds the confessional with Father Mike on hand with wisdom, analysis and the odd kick up the jacksey! Lol 

Yes I'd considered the ginger biscuit...I'm ok now so no lasting damage to my constitution or the bank balance!


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, pot of builders tea please, and a large mug. Could drink the sea dry. Double bonus, it didn't rain at riding, and I didn't fall off, but we were doing a technical dressage lesson, which is harder work than it looks when you see the horses effortlessly looking like they're walking on eggs at the Olympics.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin. I'm pleased you didn't get wet, or hypo or hyper like the rest of us today. 

You can appreciate how difficult dressage is when you see the riders sweating buckets at the Olympics, so no need to explain your need for a pint pot of builders tea, which I deliver with the greatest of pleasure.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Afternoon Mike

A double espresso and a slice of Victoria sponge please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Matt. Get out on the bike today? Have you earned the Victoria Sponge with a virtuous afternoon?

Who cares? 

One double espresso and a wedge of Maggie's superb Victoria sponge is yours. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Matt, I'm just looking at a bike in the Observer - a J Laverack J.Ack III, 9.5kg, Dura-Ace electronic gear shifting, carbon Enve finishing kit, Hunt deep section wheels with Schwalbe tubeless 28mm tyres.

I'll buy one for you when I win the lottery - it's £5,950. Dreams, eh?


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> Hi Matt. Get out on the bike today? Have you earned the Victoria Sponge with a virtuous afternoon?
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> One double espresso and a wedge of Maggie's superb Victoria sponge is yours. Enjoy



Thanks Mike.  Yes, perfect Spring day today, sunny and dry - 62.8 miles completed.  I may need the whole cake. 



mikeyB said:


> By the way, Matt, I'm just looking at a bike in the Observer - a J Laverack J.Ack III, 9.5kg, Dura-Ace electronic gear shifting, carbon Enve finishing kit, Hunt deep section wheels with Schwalbe tubeless 28mm tyres.
> 
> I'll buy one for you when I win the lottery - it's £5,950. Dreams, eh?



They say a good workman never blames his tools.  Well, I don't care, a more expensive bike will make me faster and I don't fancy any EPO.   Let's hope your numbers come up.


----------



## mikeyB

Right boys and girls, time for your host to depart for an evening of avoiding Call the Midwife, turning the volume up to hear the dialogue in the increasingly boring SS-GB, and roasting some pork with a side of an interesting experiment that I'll tell you about tomorrow.

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15. Don't forget the kippers I still have.

Have a good evening, and a good night.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks. Bright spring day to start the week. Well, it is where I stay, anyway. Breakfast is ready when you are. It's Tuesday tomorrow, so time to start winding down for the weekend


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, I'll have a brunch of a couple of plump kippers please and some doorstep crusty bread with best butter! Yum  and a cuppa tea


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning, Amigo. You sound quite chipper, are you feeling a bit better? Hope so.

Two lovely locally smoked kippers will be yours, along with a couple of doorsteps of freshly baked bread and a cup of tea. Bon Appetit


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning, Amigo. You sound quite chipper, are you feeling a bit better? Hope so.
> 
> Two lovely locally smoked kippers will be yours, along with a couple of doorsteps of freshly baked bread and a cup of tea. Bon Appetit



Yep I'm like one of those toys on a spring Mike. I bounce back and don't stay down long! Like the saying goes;

'I survive because the fire inside me burns brighter than the fire around me.'


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike. It's bright and sunny here too .
Hope I'm not too late.
Kippers sound grand to me  I'd love an egg on top and doorsteps too
A large latte to wash it down please.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Amigo.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ljc, feeling back to normal yet? Of course you're not too late, a fine pair of kippers with and egg on top is yours. Along with the compulsory bread doorsteps groaning under the weight of butter, and a large Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Oh I will enjoy them . Not wishing to tempt fate but yes I am .  
Hope the DF has stopped messing with you


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, thanks LJc, the DF is long gone, and I'm back on the straight and narrow.

Now, I have to go off to do my face pack and moisturise, then go off to collect my little collection of metropolitan leftie newspapers and get some curry sauce for a blasphemous pork curry this evening.

See you later gang. Maggie will serve you while I'm away, kippers and all.


----------



## Ingressus

Dont suppose there is any kippers left is there?


----------



## Ljc

Ingressus said:


> Dont suppose there is any kippers left is there?


Maggies in the back , give her a shout


----------



## Robin

Ingressus said:


> Dont suppose there is any kippers left is there?


I'll fight you for the last of them, Ingressus. 
Spring has definitely sprung, encountered several Brimstone butterflies and a large bumblebee in the garden this morning. Spent some time scrubbing down the garden bench, thinking it might get some use if the weather continues to behave, so no doubt we will revert to winter immediately.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> I'll fight you for the last of them, Ingressus.
> Spring has definitely sprung, encountered several Brimstone butterflies and a large bumblebee in the garden this morning. Spent some time scrubbing down the garden bench, thinking it might get some use if the weather continues to behave, so no doubt we will revert to winter immediately.


I'll know just who to blame then


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for being late, ladies, I fell into a Tramadol induced sleep. Anyway, good news. My new auto-folding mobility scooter is on its way to me. This weighs 20kg, which is about what the batteries of my electric wheelchair weigh. It will be so much easier getting around, because it takes about 10 minutes to deconstruct the wheelchair to go in a car boot. The new machine folds itself down in 20 seconds, and has Lithium batteries that weigh next to nothing. its complicated to explain why, but this really does change everything with regard to travel. The batteries are even airline friendly.

Anyway, enough of my little difficulties. Anybody want feeding or otherwise comforting?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for being late, ladies, I fell into a Tramadol induced sleep. Anyway, good news. My new auto-folding mobility scooter is on its way to me. This weighs 20kg, which is about what the batteries of my electric wheelchair weigh. It will be so much easier getting around, because it takes about 10 minutes to deconstruct the wheelchair to go in a car boot. The new machine folds itself down in 20 seconds, and has Lithium batteries that weigh next to nothing. its complicated to explain why, but this really does change everything with regard to travel. The batteries are even airline friendly.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my little difficulties. Anybody want feeding or otherwise comforting?



Sounding good Mike. Can we expect 'meals on wheels' service now as you race about on your lightweight scooter? I've seen them and they're very good and portable. 

I'll have whatever you can put together for a nice afternoon tea please


----------



## Ljc

That sounds good Mike. No wheelies you hear.


----------



## Ljc

I'm sure You'll be pleased to know I've got my appetite back, I'll have a Lilt zero and supprise me with something nice please


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Sounding good Mike. Can we expect 'meals on wheels' service now as you race about on your lightweight scooter? I've seen them and they're very good and portable.
> 
> I'll have whatever you can put together for a nice afternoon tea please


Ok Amigo, a selection of fairy cakes, small smoked salmon sandwiches, mini pork Pies, salmon roe vol-au-vents and slices from our larger cakes. Take your pick, and free tea to go with it. Enjoy.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'm sure You'll be pleased to know I've got my appetite back, I'll have a Lilt zero and supprise me with something nice please


I have got something nice. Here's your Lilt zero, and here's a slice of the Sachertorte I took three hours to make. Chocolate heaven. The lift in the Chocolate sponge is provided by whisked egg whites, and the icing (on top of a thin layer of Apricot jam) is Bournville mixed with some butter for a shine. Delicious, and very filling. A calorie hit made in heaven.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok Amigo, a selection of fairy cakes, small smoked salmon sandwiches, mini pork Pies, salmon roe vol-au-vents and slices from our larger cakes. Take your pick, and free tea to go with it. Enjoy.



Oh I'll have a piece of Sachertorte please Mike and a pork pie would be heaven!


----------



## MikeW59

Hello Mike, just having a look around as an Amigo said I might like it here?

Am still a bit undecided about fruit tea.
If fruit could pee it would surely taste like this!
Was presented with a cup of Mint with Liquorish over the weekend by my daughter, mmmmmmmmmm No darling! thank you.

Other than kale crockets, deep fried I guess if Maggie does the cooking?
Have you anything to replace a sausage and black pudding sandwich on thick cut crusty white bread delivered in a fresh plastic bag with a small portion of brown sauce ?

That's not bad, start with a stereotype and finish with a fettish!!

Will be back for a coffee, black, no sugar tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I have got something nice. Here's your Lilt zero, and here's a slice of the Sachertorte I took three hours to make. Chocolate heaven. The lift in the Chocolate sponge is provided by whisked egg whites, and the icing (on top of a thin layer of Apricot jam) is Bournville mixed with some butter for a shine. Delicious, and very filling. A calorie hit made in heaven.


Ooh This is Devine


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Ooh This is Devine


Ooh, Sachertorte, yes please. I'm afraid the sun has already gone in, after I spruced up the garden bench this morning. Sorry everyone.
Hi, Mike W59. Just been reading your tale of two legs on your intro post, hope they decide speedily amongst themselves that they're both going to vie for Good Leg title!


----------



## Ljc

The suns still out here -smug-


----------



## mikeyB

MikeW59 said:


> Hello Mike, just having a look around as an Amigo said I might like it here?
> 
> Am still a bit undecided about fruit tea.
> If fruit could pee it would surely taste like this!
> Was presented with a cup of Mint with Liquorish over the weekend by my daughter, mmmmmmmmmm No darling! thank you.
> 
> Other than kale crockets, deep fried I guess if Maggie does the cooking?
> Have you anything to replace a sausage and black pudding sandwich on thick cut crusty white bread delivered in a fresh plastic bag with a small portion of brown sauce ?
> 
> That's not bad, start with a stereotype and finish with a fettish!!
> 
> Will be back for a coffee, black, no sugar tomorrow.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike. Welcome to the sin free cafe. Sure, we'll do that for you. We don't mind the odd fetish. (Mind you, most of 'em are odd).  Bon appetit, and see you tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Ooh, Sachertorte, yes please. I'm afraid the sun has already gone in, after I spruced up the garden bench this morning. Sorry everyone.
> Hi, Mike W59. Just been reading your tale of two legs on your intro post, hope they decide speedily amongst themselves that they're both going to vie for Good Leg title!



Hello again Robin, I thought a sniff of  Sachertorte would bring you running. Just a hunch.

One slice of  Sachertorte for you then - enjoy, its carb free


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Amigo I missed your small appeal for Sachertorte, of course you can have a piece. And a pork pie to lower the tone


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, Amigo I missed your small appeal for Sachertorte, of course you can have a piece. And a pork pie to lower the tone



I'm a northerner Mike, it's allowed. It's a cultural expectation...maybe even subject to diversity and equality policies!


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, nowt wrong with that, Amigo


----------



## mikeyB

Whoops. 2.9. Back shortly


----------



## mikeyB

That was 2.9  with a downward arrow from Uncle Libre, and that running on empty feeling.So, fortified with a couple of Ryvitas with Raspberry Jam and a glass of milk (what you might call a square wave of food) I will bring to a close today's ups and downs. I've been adjusting my basal insulin, and might just have overcooked it slightly. No comments, please. It's not a big deal.

See you all tomorrow, and we still do have kippers


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> That was 2.9  with a downward arrow from Uncle Libre, and that running on empty feeling.So, fortified with a couple of Ryvitas with Raspberry Jam and a glass of milk (what you might call a square wave of food) I will bring to a close today's ups and downs. I've been adjusting my basal insulin, and might just have overcooked it slightly. No comments, please. It's not a big deal.
> 
> See you all tomorrow, and we still do have kippers



A good evening to you Mike and hope all runs smoothly now you've got raspberry jam powering it!


----------



## MikeW59

Morning Michael.

Does your establishment have a veranda?
If so can I have my coffee there, black, no sugar please.

M.


----------



## Amigo

MikeW59 said:


> Morning Michael.
> 
> Does your establishment have a veranda?
> If so can I have my coffee there, black, no sugar please.
> 
> M.



Morning Mike. The cafe usually opens about 10.15 but I'm sure Maggie will oblige you with a black coffee, no sugar. I'll join you in a latte with an overstuffed, crispy bacon bun


----------



## MikeW59

10.15, oops my mistake.

I'll go for another run around the park and see you later.

M


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang, back in the perfection of a waking 6.2, pleasant spring morning, cappuccino in my hand, the chattering classes are convulsed with talk of independence for greater Caledonia. What's not to like?

I trust you got your sneaky bacon butty and Latte, Amigo. Mike will soon get used to the strange opening hours, which are fixed by the phases of the moon, like Easter. After a run round the park, he should be ready for the calorie free full brekkie.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike and MikeW59
You've still got kippers YAY.  I'll have mine topped with butter and  a nice runny poached egg , two crusty doorsteps with butter followed by 2 when is black it's done burnt toast with strawberry jam 
(I really do like my toast that way) 
And a glass of orange juice please.


----------



## mikeyB

Speaking of independence, I'm voting yes so that I can move abroad without moving 



Ljc said:


> Good morning Mike and MikeW59
> You've still got kippers YAY.  I'll have mine topped with butter and  a nice runny poached egg , two crusty doorsteps with butter followed by 2 when is black it's done burnt toast with strawberry jam
> (I really do like my toast that way)
> And a glass of orange juice please.


Morning, Ljc. Good to see you back on form.

Two juicy kippers dripping in butter, poached egg, two doorsteps with butter, and burnt toast with jam is on its way. With the orange juice, I reckon that's two of your ten a day. Keep up the good work, Lin


----------



## Hazel

Can I have a pot of tea, with slices of lemon please.

Thank you


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Hazel, how are you doing? You sound a little below par.

One pot of Scottish Blend with lemon is yours, guaranteed to give you a lift


----------



## MikeW59

Hi, now don't tell me, you close for lunch!

Coffee and something with Marmite for me for me please.

Also, I have a can of 'Hamburger Labskaus' on my desk here, given to me by a German colleague.
Is it safe to eat?

Mike


----------



## mikeyB

MikeW59 said:


> Hi, now don't tell me, you close for lunch!
> 
> Coffee and something with Marmite for me for me please.
> 
> Also, I have a can of 'Hamburger Labskaus' on my desk here, given to me by a German colleague.
> Is it safe to eat?
> 
> Mike



No, we never close for lunch, though I pop off for a while. One coffee coming up, and wholemeal French toast with a gentle smearing of Marmite.

Labskaus is similar to Liverpudlian Lobscouse. It's a mix of salted beef, onions and potatoes, and is very tasty. Some recipes include salted herring. The carbs are all in the spuds, the cheaper the Labskaus, the more filler of spuds.

Right, folks, I've got to sneak off and become socially acceptable, and get in some supplies, including the papers to see how Scotland is reacting to Nocola's announcement yesterday. She sent me an email yesterday asking me to pledge my support. I think that means give us your money. I can assure customers that no profits from this cafe will be used to support any political party

Gosh, doesn't that sound pompous? I'll see you later. Maggie's still here, she'll serve you if you can drag her away from Loose Women


----------



## MikeW59

Confused loose women sounds great.
I'll have one.

M


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike - I am good thanks xx


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> Thanks Mike - I am good thanks xx


Pleased to see your lovely new photo as your Avatar, Hazel.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Thanks Mike - I am good thanks xx


Looking Grand  Hazel


----------



## Ljc

Just popping in for a quiet drink and a couple of ginger nuts, getting some ready  for  our Mike too


----------



## Ljc

Been giving my new hoover a try out, one of them cordless ones, now I'm completely bushed, place is spotless though. So I'm in need of refreshment 
I'll have a my usual latte and something hot and filling, when you're ready Mike


----------



## Robin

Another one in need of refreshment here! A large mug of builders tea, when the kettle's boiled, please. 
Why is it so difficult to get plants to grow in the right place? I'm not too fussed, but flowers in the flowerbeds, grass on the lawn, and not vice versa would be a good start.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'll have a my usual latte and something hot and filling, when you're ready Mike


Haven't had an offer like that for years

One Latte and sausage and egg butty coming up. Now  I'll run away before you belt me


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Another one in need of refreshment here! A large mug of builders tea, when the kettle's boiled, please.
> Why is it so difficult to get plants to grow in the right place? I'm not too fussed, but flowers in the flowerbeds, grass on the lawn, and not vice versa would be a good start.


Kettle? How quaint. We have one of those taps that give you instant boiling water and scald unwary children. 

One pint pot of builders is yours. Plants are like teenagers, unbiddable.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Kettle? How quaint. We have one of those taps that give you instant boiling water and scald unwary children.
> 
> One pint pot of builders is yours. Plants are like teenagers, unbiddable.


Might have known that this establishment would have all con mods!
You're right, plants are like teenagers, they grow tall and gangly ( except my kids didn't, I blame the parents, being of short stature) and develop all sorts of weird fungal infections.


----------



## mikeyB

But blossom in the end...


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Another one in need of refreshment here! A large mug of builders tea, when the kettle's boiled, please.
> Why is it so difficult to get plants to grow in the right place? I'm not too fussed, but flowers in the flowerbeds, grass on the lawn, and not vice versa would be a good start.


You obviously haven't trained them right


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Haven't had an offer like that for years
> 
> One Latte and sausage and egg butty coming up. Now  I'll run away before you belt me


As if I would lol


----------



## mikeyB

Just as well, Lin, I can barely walk, let alone run. It's the weight of that natty ankle bracelet they put on me last time I was in court


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Kettle? How quaint. We have one of those taps that give you instant boiling water and scald unwary children.


An Ascot


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Just as well, Lin, I can barely walk, let alone run. It's the weight of that natty ankle bracelet they put on me last time I was in court


I've heard they're  very fashionable


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, folks. Old Father Time has brought his scythe down on today's cafe service, usefully slicing several oranges for tomorrow's juice.

Tomorrow, I'm told, is Wednesday, so after midday it's nearer the weekend than not, so time to loosen up with a yummy cooked breakfast. Or lunch, I'm taking a delivery of some local mussels in the morning, so moules frites is tomorrow's special. Belgium's greatest gift to the world. Home made garlic or natural mayo for the frites as well. I don't half spoil you lot.

See you in the morning, 10.15. Have a good evening, everyone, and sleep the sleep of the innocent, or at least the not yet convicted.


----------



## Ljc

Oh no please noooo Mussels


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Oh no please noooo Mussels View attachment 3033


Oh no, not you too! Do you think we can sit in the corner with a kipper each and ignore the beasties?


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Oh no, not you too! Do you think we can sit in the corner with a kipper each and ignore the beasties?


I might be able to mange it for a kipper


----------



## Amigo

I absolutely ADORE mussels so I'll eat your share with pleasure!


----------



## Ljc

You're Welcome to them Amigo


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning subjects.

Slightly late start, had a phone call about important stuff. How boring. Ready and waiting for your fuelling up orders.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike, How are you.  It's a beautiful day here in sunny Kent.
Um re the m m mussels, so long as you have a table away from  and not facing those horrid mussels, I'll have kippers done my usual way please , with doorsteps, followed but burnt toast and jam please oh and a latte.


----------



## mikeyB

What's so horrid about mussels? Even my 2 year old grandson likes 'em. Is it the taste? Just wondering. They aren't compulsory, by the way.

Two lovely kippers done to perfection are yours, along with a Latte. Burnt toast and jam follows after your delicious dissection


----------



## Stitch147

Any chance of some Kedgeree?


----------



## Amigo

Mussels are up there with my favourite foods. Maybe not ideal breakfast fayre but I'll have a huge helping of moules frites when I return later please 

Off out for a test drive. Weather certainly picking up here, it was 16 degrees yesterday.


----------



## Hazel

It is freezing here - hands are like ice.

Bus was late too - may stop by in a while for a hot drink and something to eat


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Any chance of some Kedgeree?


Morning, Sitch. Course we'll do kedgeree for you, it's one of my favourites from my days subjugating India in the Raj. 

Drink with that?


----------



## silentsquirrel

Good morning all!  I was going to go for the kippers but tempted to join Stitch with the kedgeree......
No, kedgeree another day, for my first paid-for breakfast I'll go for the kippers plus fried eggs and I'd prefer the white bread to be thin rather than doorsteps, thickly buttered.  If you could find some goosegog jam that would be heaven, but I'll pass on the burnt toast!  Pot of Yorkshire tea would go down well.
I'm another who doesn't appreciate mussels - think it's the texture rather than the taste.


----------



## Ljc

silentsquirrel said:


> Good morning all!  I was going to go for the kippers but tempted to join Stitch with the kedgeree......
> No, kedgeree another day, for my first paid-for breakfast I'll go for the kippers plus fried eggs and I'd prefer the white bread to be thin rather than doorsteps, thickly buttered.  If you could find some goosegog jam that would be heaven, but I'll pass on the burnt toast!  Pot of Yorkshire tea would go down well.
> I'm another who doesn't appreciate mussels - think it's the texture rather than the taste.


It's ok Mike burns  my toast special just for me. 
Mmmussels ugg, for me it's the texture, look and taste.


----------



## mikeyB

silentsquirrel said:


> Good morning all!  I was going to go for the kippers but tempted to join Stitch with the kedgeree......
> No, kedgeree another day, for my first paid-for breakfast I'll go for the kippers plus fried eggs and I'd prefer the white bread to be thin rather than doorsteps, thickly buttered.  If you could find some goosegog jam that would be heaven, but I'll pass on the burnt toast!  Pot of Yorkshire tea would go down well.
> I'm another who doesn't appreciate mussels - think it's the texture rather than the taste.


Morning squirrel, I'll do that for you, and I do have goosegog jam, so I hope I've made your day

And of course, a pot of Yorkhire tea, grown on the hillsides of Swaledale and hand picked by squads of Yorkshire housewives in hair curlers. Something like that anyway, it tastes good


----------



## Robin

No mussels for me, either. I can tolerate a few these days, but when I first started eating them I found I always saw them again a couple of hours later. Don't worry, if you've got some kippers left, I'll cower in a corner with Lin and eat them instead.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Kippers for you then Tea or coffee with that?

Going out riding today?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Kippers for you then Tea or coffee with that?
> 
> Going out riding today?


Ooh, a cappucino please. No riding today, it's a once a week activity only on grounds of cost. The delightful task of finishing scrubbing the garden bench awaits me this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

One cappuccino then Robin. Don't scrub too hard, its unladylike


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, most regulars have been fed and watered, and expressed their opinion on mussels, (so I'm havering about my next order of fresh langoustines from my local supplier), but I've now got to exfoliate, shave the bits that don't have beard on them, and generally spruce up to go and get supplies.

Il see you later

Maggie will serve you till I get back if you need anything, or need to express an opinion about mussels


----------



## silentsquirrel

mikeyB said:


> Morning squirrel, I'll do that for you, and I do have goosegog jam, so I hope I've made your day
> 
> And of course, a pot of Yorkhire tea, grown on the hillsides of Swaledale and hand picked by squads of Yorkshire housewives in hair curlers. Something like that anyway, it tastes good


Oh, yes, day definitely made!


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back, ready to fight the good fight. And serve any requested meals, of course.


----------



## Hazel

Mike, can I have a pot of tea, and the BIGGEST sticky bun you can find


----------



## mikeyB

Well, you can have your usual pot of Scottish Blend, Hazel. As far as bigness and stickiness goes, Maggie has done a lemon drizzle traybake which is sticky all through. Quarter of that fulfil the brief? Nice crunchy sugar loaf topping, as well.

Letting your hair down?


----------



## khskel

I find myself inbetween meals watching some automated tests run. A snack would help pass the time. Nothing too heavy you understand. A mixed grill should do the trick.


----------



## Ljc

A latte and is that a bfg I can see waving to me.


----------



## mikeyB

khskel said:


> I find myself inbetween meals watching some automated tests run. A snack would help pass the time. Nothing too heavy you understand. A mixed grill should do the trick.



Hi kshkel, good to see you. You could pass the time by writing a novel, but I'll certainly do you a mixed grill if you have no inspiration. Enjoy


----------



## Kaylz

Oh my it has gotten busy in here, I haven't been in for a few days so I've been missing all the goodies, can I have whatever is on special today please Mike  x


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> A latte and is that a bfg I can see waving to me.


One Latte coming up. I think that bfg waving to you is a wind turbine, unless I'm mistaking an acronym?


----------



## Hazel

Mike - that was magic, thanks


----------



## khskel

mikeyB said:


> Hi kshkel, good to see you. You could pass the time by writing a novel, but I'll certainly do you a mixed grill if you have no inspiration. Enjoy


Just the ticket.......It shouldn't happen to a test automation programmer has a certain ring to it..........or perhaps not


----------



## mikeyB

Kaylz said:


> Oh my it has gotten busy in here, I haven't been in for a few days so I've been missing all the goodies, can I have whatever is on special today please Mike  x


Well, Kaylz today's special meal is moules frites, and the special cake is a lemon drizzle traybake. The choice, as ever is yours. Course, you can have both if you are feeling a bit dashing


----------



## Kaylz

Hmmm I think I'll take both please and your finest beverage to wash it all down please kind sir  x


----------



## mikeyB

Will do Kaylz, and a pot of single estate green tea to go with it. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I'll have a slice of that delicious sounding lemon drizzle cake too please and a nice cup of tea


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> One Latte coming up. I think that bfg waving to you is a wind turbine, unless I'm mistaking an acronym?



I find them a bit too crunchy


----------



## Hazel

celebrating Mike - results as shown


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> celebrating Mike - results as shown


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'll have a slice of that delicious sounding lemon drizzle cake too please and a nice cup of tea


Hello again Amigo. One chunk of lemon drizzle traybake, two Wet Wipes (it's very sticky) and a cup of tea coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> celebrating Mike - results as shown



Who is that slim woman with non diabetic levels who is impersonating Hazel?


----------



## mikeyB

I think I'd better check with Maggie what the ingredients of that cake were...


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo you could have shared my pot if I'd come back sooner x


----------



## mikeyB

Ok everyone time for me to rejoin the real world go and marinade some pork ribs for tonight's grub.  

Have a good evening, and a good night.

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15. Tomorrow's insulin challenge is a raspberry pavlova


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok everyone time for me to rejoin the real world go and marinade some pork ribs for tonight's grub.
> 
> Have a good evening, and a good night.
> 
> I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15. Tomorrow's insulin challenge is a raspberry pavlova



Enjoy your evening Mike x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Will definitely be coming tomorrow to sample the raspberry pavlova!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, breakfast anyone?

And before any of you degenerates ask, the pavlovas won't be available till after midday. It's there to tempt you all back in this afternoon and spend even more money into my retirement fund


----------



## Ljc

Morning Mike. I'm in the midst of giving my Hoover its exersize , It needs a bit of a rest. While its recuperating I'll  have a latte and 2 pieces of toast, you know how I like my toast, do you by any chance have any roses lime marmalade


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin, very noble hoovering in the morning

Certainly you can have your Latte and scorched toast, and of course I have Rose's lime marmalade, it's one of my favourites too. I never serve inferior supermarket copies


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, I don't Hoover, I Bosch cordless.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I can wait for the pavlova, I've just licked the cake mix bowl out. (OH has a birthday today, hence the baking. It's turning into a Black Forest Gateau later. Even real carbs don't count on birthdays.)
A large cappucino would go down nicely to be going on with, please.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> By the way, I don't Hoover, I Bosch cordless.


I had a friend whose brother worked for Electrolux. It was a sackable offence to refer to the act of vacuuming as 'Hoovering' anywhere on the premises.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Robin, it's funny I was thinking of a Black Forest Gateau as a special someday. I'll get Maggie to do it for the weekend. I need to get in some cherry brandy. 

In the meantime, one large cappuccino is yours, in a large cup so you can lick that out as well, nobody is watching


----------



## Ljc

It's funny how the word Hoover has stuck lol.  I Dyson cordless


----------



## Amigo

I'm in urgent need of a large latte, a piece of that drizzle cake if there's any left and a shoulder massage please.

I'm in the painful process of completing a huge DWP form (not for me incidentally) and my knackered shoulder has basically seized in sympathy with the broken fingers which wouldn't appear to have gained anything like full mobility. I'm in bloody agony folks!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I'm in urgent need of a large latte, a piece of that drizzle cake if there's any left and a shoulder massage please.
> 
> I'm in the painful process of completing a huge DWP form (not for me incidentally) and my knackered shoulder has basically seized in sympathy with the broken fingers which wouldn't appear to have gained anything like full mobility. I'm in bloody agony folks!


Ouch that sounds horrid.
Don't tell everyone k, I'm giving your shoulder a gentle massage with some soothing Arnica gel. Seriously now I find it much better than than what they prescribe .


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear, Amigo, there is indeed some drizzle cake left, and you can have a large Latte with that. 

I know full well what those DWP forms are like. Posted from Belfast and return to Wolverhampton. That's efficient. And page after page of irrelevance. 

I'm afraid I can't help with the massage, but take a Tramadol with the cake, it might subdue the side effects.


----------



## mikeyB

I have to go now, I've got try to get an appointment with the doc, having developed a new unwelcome neurological symptom, plus sorting myself into a state fit to be seen in public. (That could well take a miracle)

Maggie will serve if you need any urgent fuelling, and when I return the pavlova will be available for you to demolish, along with your HbA1c

See you later.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear, Amigo, there is indeed some drizzle cake left, and you can have a large Latte with that.
> 
> I know full well what those DWP forms are like. Posted from Belfast and return to Wolverhampton. That's efficient. And page after page of irrelevance.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't help with the massage, but take a Tramadol with the cake, it might subdue the side effects.



I'm visiting my mum shortly in her Dementia Care Home Mike. I fear the dozy effects of tramadol could result in them keeping me in there! 

Thanks for the cake and coffee Mike and soothing massage @ Ljc 

Good luck at the GP's Mike. Incidentally, when you go in, does he say, 'what's up doc?'


----------



## khskel

After a virtuous Greek salad a piece of that pavlova should make the libre graph a little more interesting.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I have to go now, I've got try to get an appointment with the doc, having developed a new unwelcome neurological symptom, plus sorting myself into a state fit to be seen in public. (That could well take a miracle)
> 
> Maggie will serve if you need any urgent fuelling, and when I return the pavlova will be available for you to demolish, along with your HbA1c
> 
> See you later.



Good luck with the GP Mike.


----------



## Ljc

Ah a nice Raspberry Pavlova an a mug of latte will go down a trea later.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> After a virtuous Greek salad a piece of that pavlova should make the libre graph a little more interesting.


I'm not going to check mine.


----------



## silentsquirrel

I'll join the queue for the pavlova when it arrives, plus a large cappuccino, please.
Probably not as bad as you think (even in the real world!), raspberries pretty good, double cream excellent, and although meringue seems really bad, it is so light that you may not be getting as much sugar as expected.

BFG - kirsch more traditional than cherry brandy if you have that?


----------



## New-journey

I am waiting eagerly for a pavlova and a cappuccino, need a lift. My body won't leave the sofa and I can see the list of urgent tasks on the table.
How is your shoulder @Amigo? Always happy to help with massage.


----------



## mikeyB

khskel said:


> After a virtuous Greek salad a piece of that pavlova should make the libre graph a little more interesting.


Well, kshkel, here's to your interesting Libre trace with a slice of raspberry Pavlova.


----------



## mikeyB

silentsquirrel said:


> I'll join the queue for the pavlova when it arrives, plus a large cappuccino, please.
> Probably not as bad as you think (even in the real world!), raspberries pretty good, double cream excellent, and although meringue seems really bad, it is so light that you may not be getting as much sugar as expected.
> 
> BFG - kirsch more traditional than cherry brandy if you have that?


...and it's one of your five a day. One slice of pavlova with a blasphemous large cappuccino (in Italy, they only ever drink cappuccino in the morning. It's how you spot tourists). And I spiked the double cream with icing sugar. Bon appetit


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> I am waiting eagerly for a pavlova and a cappuccino, need a lift. My body won't leave the sofa and I can see the list of urgent tasks on the table.
> How is your shoulder @Amigo? Always happy to help with massage.


Hi new-journey, the answer to your problem is don't make lists.

One cappuccino (see above) plus a slice of pavlova. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all 
Can I please have a liberal slice of pavlova with a coffee with cream please? Been looking forward to this all day


----------



## Amigo

New-journey said:


> I am waiting eagerly for a pavlova and a cappuccino, need a lift. My body won't leave the sofa and I can see the list of urgent tasks on the table.
> How is your shoulder @Amigo? Always happy to help with massage.



Thanks New-journey. Shoulder is crap and I can't believe the physio pulling my arm to stretch 'the capsule' actually helps a bad tear (but what do I know!).

Any pavlova left Mike? No cappuccino for me, I know it's a breakfast drink!

Just been to see my lovely mum. She may have dementia but she's still a knockout with a lovely smile bless her. Cheeky as hell too!


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all
> Can I please have a liberal slice of pavlova with a coffee with cream please? Been looking forward to this all day


Hi Lucy, good to see you sinning with the rest of us, I love this place 

One wedge of pavlova and. Cafe Creme is yours. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks, heaven on a plate 
Haven't had pavlova since DX, bit scared to try it


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Thanks New-journey. Shoulder is crap and I can't believe the physio pulling my arm to stretch 'the capsule' actually helps a bad tear (but what do I know!).
> 
> Any pavlova left Mike? No cappuccino for me, I know it's a breakfast drink!
> 
> Just been to see my lovely mum. She may have dementia but she's still a knockout with a lovely smile bless her. Cheeky as hell too!


My demented dad was just the same, it does make it easier to bear. 

The physio is stretching the scar tissue, by the way, so the shoulder doesn't heal up tight. Honest.

And of course there is pavlova left, we made 4!  So you can have that, and I'll give you a latte to go with it for knowing the rules


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Hi new-journey, the answer to your problem is don't make lists.
> 
> One cappuccino (see above) plus a slice of pavlova. Enjoy


Great advice! My list had been torn up, the raspberry pavlova has revived me, and ready for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ljc

You forgot me


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thanks, heaven on a plate
> Haven't had pavlova since DX, bit scared to try it


I was scared to try it too, so the first time I had it, I "reverse engineered" the insulin dose. In other words, I waited  to see how high it took me, then corrected, so I'd know how to bolus next time. It's very naughty, doing that, but it beats guessing and undershooting or overshooting, then you get right every time


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> You forgot me
> View attachment 3046


Lin, you did say later. This IS later. Sorry for my neglect

One slice of pavlova and a mug of latte is yours. You'll love it all the more for the wait.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> I was scared to try it too, so the first time I had it, I "reverse engineered" the insulin dose. In other words, I waited  to see how high it took me, then corrected, so I'd know how to bolus next time. It's very naughty, doing that, but it beats guessing and undershooting or overshooting, then you get right every time



I think I'll try that, you have to be naughty sometimes or life becomes very dull!


----------



## Robin

Ooh, Pavlova please.
My mother was much easier to deal with once she'd lost all her marbles. She was the Queen of Confabulation, though. I used to ask her questions to try and work out where she was in her head, so I once asked her if she could remember having children (thinking, surely memories of childbirth would linger longer) 'Oh Yes' she beamed.....'I expect I had several'


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Lin, you did say later. This IS later. Sorry for my neglect
> 
> One slice of pavlova and a mug of latte is yours. You'll love it all the more for the wait.


It was well worth the wait, Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Ooh, Pavlova please.
> My mother was much easier to deal with once she'd lost all her marbles. She was the Queen of Confabulation, though. I used to ask her questions to try and work out where she was in her head, so I once asked her if she could remember having children (thinking, surely memories of childbirth would linger longer) 'Oh Yes' she beamed.....'I expect I had several'


That's not really confabulation, though, it's more an educated guess. Confabulation is making up whole stories, and you see it in Korsakoffs Psychosis, which is the end stage of alcoholism. I don't expect that's what your mother has got. It can be quite entertaining. 

Anyway, a slice of Pavlova is yours, enjoy


----------



## silentsquirrel

mikeyB said:


> ...and it's one of your five a day. One slice of pavlova with a blasphemous large cappuccino (in Italy, they only ever drink cappuccino in the morning. It's how you spot tourists). And I spiked the double cream with icing sugar. Bon appetit


Delicious!
I did know about the Italian view on when not to drink cappuccino, saw Alex Polizzi holding forth on it on one of her TV programmes on Italy, but I am old enough not to give a ffig what people think about such trivial matters!
Looking forward to the BFG......  I wasted a lot of time yesterday wondering why Ljc was waving to a big friendly giant ...... took ages for light to dawn.


----------



## mikeyB

While things are quiet, here is a medical update. I had a phone consultation with the doc, which is always more efficient. After discussion with the Neurology gang at the Deathstar in Glasgae, who agreed I would need imaging (plus other stuff more or less painful) and set me at semi-urgent, which means being seen in 4 weeks or less. (That's Scottish semi urgent. I think it's measured in months in England) so I'll be seen in three weeks approx.

That may be an admission because there are a few things that need to be done, but I don't mind that. It was fun the last time I was in with the banter and craic from the other punters in various stages of neurological disarray. And the ward is just a short stagger, or shove in a wheelchair to the lift that is right next to the front door for a vape. What's not to like? I fell asleep last time I was having a lumbar puncture, and when I was having a brain to sacrum MRI, but it's hard to fall asleep during EMG studies, which I think was developed by the KGB, specially as it was done by a charming lady.

The latest neuro symptom I reported was the postural tremor I have in the legs has now appeared in my right arm. The position when the tremor starts is the same as when I grip a stick in the right hand to walk. It doesn't change the support, it just shakes, so I look like a doddery old man in a cartoon when I walk. I can't use the stick in my left hand, because that's the side of the dodgy hip. Comorbidities, eh? Sod 'em.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> While things are quiet, here is a medical update. I had a phone consultation with the doc, which is always more efficient. After discussion with the Neurology gang at the Deathstar in Glasgae, who agreed I would need imaging (plus other stuff more or less painful) and set me at semi-urgent, which means being seen in 4 weeks or less. (That's Scottish semi urgent. I think it's measured in months in England) so I'll be seen in three weeks approx.
> 
> That may be an admission because there are a few things that need to be done, but I don't mind that. It was fun the last time I was in with the banter and craic from the other punters in various stages of neurological disarray. And the ward is just a short stagger, or shove in a wheelchair to the lift that is right next to the front door for a vape. What's not to like? I fell asleep last time I was having a lumbar puncture, and when I was having a brain to sacrum MRI, but it's hard to fall asleep during EMG studies, which I think was developed by the KGB, specially as it was done by a charming lady.
> 
> The latest neuro symptom I reported was the postural tremor I have in the legs has now appeared in my right arm. The position when the tremor starts is the same as when I grip a stick in the right hand to walk. It doesn't change the support, it just shakes, so I look like a doddery old man in a cartoon when I walk. I can't use the stick in my left hand, because that's the side of the dodgy hip. Comorbidities, eh? Sod 'em.



Yep Mike, stuff the rotten co-mobidities! I've reached the point of embarrassment ringing for travel insurance!  

I've had a mainly carb free dinner so a quick cuppa and an Eccles cake before you shut the doors please


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Amigo, I'll drink to that! One quick cuppa and an Eccles cake ( which might take some explaining to southerners) is yours.

You won't mind me hoovering up the meringue crumbs from the floor while you have that?


----------



## mikeyB

Right boys and girls, put the fags out and get yourselves home. The good news is there still some pavlova left for tomorrow. Two, in fact - 8 servings. First come, first served, and you can't put pavlova in a doggy bag, it turns into Eton Mess, which I never make on political principle.

Thanks for the business today. God knows what will happen when the Black Forest Gateau appears, I'll have to take on staff

See you tomorrow, have a good evening and a peaceful night.


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to say. Tomorrow morning I'm off into Tobermory for a haircut and the worst cup of tea in the West of Scotland, so it'll be 2 ish before I appear. Maggie will serve you of course. 

Real world obligations, but as the hairdresser is two doors down from the shop that sells all the Ballamory stuff, and hop and a spit from the big yellow Mishnish Hotel, the hold on reality is tenuous at best.


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> While things are quiet, here is a medical update. I had a phone consultation with the doc, which is always more efficient. After discussion with the Neurology gang at the Deathstar in Glasgae, who agreed I would need imaging (plus other stuff more or less painful) and set me at semi-urgent, which means being seen in 4 weeks or less. (That's Scottish semi urgent. I think it's measured in months in England) so I'll be seen in three weeks approx.
> 
> That may be an admission because there are a few things that need to be done, but I don't mind that. It was fun the last time I was in with the banter and craic from the other punters in various stages of neurological disarray. And the ward is just a short stagger, or shove in a wheelchair to the lift that is right next to the front door for a vape. What's not to like? I fell asleep last time I was having a lumbar puncture, and when I was having a brain to sacrum MRI, but it's hard to fall asleep during EMG studies, which I think was developed by the KGB, specially as it was done by a charming lady.
> 
> The latest neuro symptom I reported was the postural tremor I have in the legs has now appeared in my right arm. The position when the tremor starts is the same as when I grip a stick in the right hand to walk. It doesn't change the support, it just shakes, so I look like a doddery old man in a cartoon when I walk. I can't use the stick in my left hand, because that's the side of the dodgy hip. Comorbidities, eh? Sod 'em.


I am glad you got some answers thorough it all does sound painful, and if you go in who will provide for us?! There is nothing doddery or old about how we see you here, you are the wise compassionate cool guy who provides a service for those who can't go anywhere else!


----------



## mikeyB

Don't worry, if the hospital wifi is up and running. I'll be here. None of this is painful, it's just a pain in the a***


----------



## Ditto

Everybody is so brave! I am such a wimp it's scary. Kudos to y'all. 

What can I have when service resumes? I don't like cake or frothy coffee.


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Everybody is so brave! I am such a wimp it's scary. Kudos to y'all.
> 
> What can I have when service resumes? I don't like cake or frothy coffee.


Afternoon, Ditto. Personally, I'm forming an orderly queue for a slice of pavlova ( or a heap of it in a bowl, it doesn't always slice successfully)

Hope this afternoon finds you smartly coiffed and as well as can be expected, Mike. ( Comorbidity sounds like it should be running in the 3 o'clock at Cheltenham)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, sorry to hear about all your health woes and your looming admission to hospital @mikeyB, however at least you will be close to the entrance so you can have a vape and will enjoy the banter and craic with the other punters, it certainly helps to pass the time! I hope the WiFi is working so you can stay in touch


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, I'm back. Sorry I'm late, the new mobility scooter arrived in a box, and needed fully charging before it could be used, so that is the current status. (Sorry about that terrible joke).

Anybody want to place a firm order? Robin gets her perfectly sliced pavlova. (It's all in the sharpness of the knife, Robin.)

And Ditto, if you don't like cake or frothy coffee, I can do you a flat white, plus anything from the brekkie menu such as a sausage butty


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi, I'd love a sausage butty (on white bread) and a big mug of builders tea please. The wind here is wailing like the proverbial banshee! Sausage butty and tea are perfect comfort foods for such weather. 
How was your first trip out on your new scooter?


----------



## mikeyB

My scooter is still charging. And it's pi****** down with rain, so even the dog won't go out!

But I can still supply you with a sausage butty on white and a pint of builders tea. You're right Lucy, the perfect comfort food


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike and glad to see your lightweight Madgemobile has arrived (named after Benidorm fame). Just a pity it's raining because you could give it a spin once charged.

I'd like a slice of pavlova and a nice latte please. Need fortifying for tonight!


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, out on the Friday  Razzle, Amigo, of course. I hope the body holds out.
Have a great evening, and I hope the bands don't go through the Osmonds back catalogue.

One slice of pavlova and a latte coming up. Enjoy


----------



## stephknits

Hello all, as I am off sick, I thought I might as well indulge.  I have brought my knitting and settled down.  I fancy a cream tea I think.  It's cold and grumpy outside so a nice cuppa should warm me up


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike.  Once your new scooter is all. charged up, I can see their will be no stopping you 
I'm so annoyed with myself atm, got home took my jacket off and my new sensor came off too, only activated it this morning grrr, so I need some comfort food, a nice piece  of that Pavlova will go down a treat and a pint of latte please. 
Then I'm off to Abbotts to do some shopping.


----------



## mikeyB

stephknits said:


> Hello all, as I am off sick, I thought I might as well indulge.  I have brought my knitting and settled down.  I fancy a cream tea I think.  It's cold and grumpy outside so a nice cuppa should warm me up


Hi Steph, hope you're just tired and not troubled with pain. I'll do a cream tea for you, have a nice relax


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Hi Mike.  Once your new scooter is all. charged up, I can see their will be no stopping you
> I'm so annoyed with myself atm, got home took my jacket off and my new sensor came off too, only activated it this morning grrr, so I need some comfort food, a nice piece  of that Pavlova will go down a treat and a pint of latte please.
> Then I'm off to Abbotts to do some shopping.


I've just ordered my next 10 sensors. More money than sense, my gran used to say.

One slice of Pavlova and an XXL Latte coming up.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hi Mike

After a hard weeks slog at work  the weekend starts here for me - shame it's p*ssing down with rain.  Can I have a macchiato and a slice of lemon drizzle please.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks mikey, now I'm sated I'm back off to my bed for a couple more hours zzzzz ready for my nightshift


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ah, out on the Friday  Razzle, Amigo, of course. I hope the body holds out.
> Have a great evening, and I hope the bands don't go through the Osmonds back catalogue.
> 
> One slice of pavlova and a latte coming up. Enjoy



Just seen a vid of the band tonight Mike. Bit middle of the road for my taste but they'll appeal to the majority. Make mine a double! 

Enjoy your evening x don't be speeding round the house on the scooter!


----------



## Ljc

Feeling somewhat lighter in the pocket, I need to build my strength up . Another  latte and some ginger nuts please  kind sir.


----------



## Ditto

I was reading Bill Bryson in Australia again last night and that's how you order coffee there. Very interesting. I will have a flat white thank you and a buttery crumpet, it's the kind of weather for crumpets.


----------



## stephknits

Thanks Mike, hello all.  Cream tea very lovely, my compliments . One of my holes is particularly sore (if you'll pardon the expression), and I seem to find the simplest tasks extremely tiring (probably the drugs), but am slowly on the mend.  Survivied an hour of chit chat whilst having nails painted on a seat with no back.  Now am gearing up for the theatre which I am hoping won't be too funny.  Happy Friday all


----------



## mikeyB

I do apologise gang, my iPad failed to alert me that I'd been auto logged off. B****y technology, so Ljc, and Ditto, free snacks.

Steph, you are tired because of the op and your body healing as much as the drugs, do take care. Enjoy as much of the theatre tonight as you can before falling asleep


----------



## mikeyB

Locked up now, new scooter fully charged and obedient to my command. If it ever stops pouring down, I might actually expose it to public view tomorrow, to the usual friendly torrents of abuse down at the shop. I'm now the purple flash. 

Now, I hate to say this. Maggie has been beavering away with her tins of black cherries, so all weekend we have Black Forest Gateau  available as  a treat, but only if you are good, and don't break the door down. But now that Northerner stalks  the land again after his recent dice with virus, I'd better make sure we have some Battenburg in as well. And behave.

See you tomorrow, it's the weekend (I think) so loosen up, ignore the shops, come in here and gobble virtual calories. It's the second best thing you can do as a diabetic that has no consequences.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang, I overslept after yesterday's exertions with engineering and connecting up wire things and plugs. My hip is singing an aria.

But for consolation, I've got the full array of breakfast goods, including a new supply of local kippers. And that Black Forest Gateau, which is embargoed till after lunch in an attempt to maintain a fairly thin veneer of civilisation. 

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike. Kippers! Yes please! And a cappucino on the side.


----------



## khskel

Count me in for the Kippers I'll have a pint mug of builders with that and a couple of wedges of your most rustic bread.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike. Kippers! Yes please! And a cappucino on the side.


This is going to be a busy day

One pair of juicy kippers and a cappuccino for you, Robin. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike & all Allygus frequenters. I'll have a nice latte please and a toasted teacake. I'm saving myself for a big slice of the afternoon Black Forest. Very 80's but a retro welcome (I like prawn cocktails too) 

Not long up after a sleepless night. Mind whirring round and shoulder throbbing like a blind cobbler's thumb. Sorry you're suffering yesterday's technical excesses Mike. We'll have a side order of tramadol each.

Not a bad night with lots of very intoxicated Irish folk (and pretend ones) frequenting the spit and vomit bars. All good natured though. Band were loud and inadequate for my discerning musical tastes


----------



## mikeyB

khskel said:


> Count me in for the Kippers I'll have a pint mug of builders with that and a couple of wedges of your most rustic bread.


Good morning Kshkel, kippers for you too, and a pint of builders. My bread is so  rustic it wears a smock and gazes wistfully into the distance longing for a lost bucolic past...


----------



## Matt Cycle

Morning Mike and everyone else.  Macchiato please and cheatin' rashers (and brown sauce) in a wholemeal breadcake* thank you.  

*Called a bap, barm, cob etc in other parts of the country or a roll if tha's posh.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike & all Allygus frequenters. I'll have a nice latte please and a toasted teacake. I'm saving myself for a big slice of the afternoon Black Forest. Very 80's but a retro welcome (I like prawn cocktails too)
> 
> Not long up after a sleepless night. Mind whirring round and shoulder throbbing like a blind cobbler's thumb. Sorry you're suffering yesterday's technical excesses Mike. We'll have a side order of tramadol each.
> 
> Not a bad night with lots of very intoxicated Irish folk (and pretend ones) frequenting the spit and vomit bars. All good natured though. Band were loud and inadequate for my discerning musical tastes


Aye, I've just taken the Tramadol to cover the decrepitude. Good stuff.

So, Amigo, one Latte and a toasted Teacake.

Don't knock the BFG, just because it was a passing  trend here doesn't mean it isn't still a fine tradition in proud Bavaria, so this is is me bring a true internationalist. It's a political statement


----------



## khskel

Matt Cycle said:


> Morning Mike and everyone else.  Macchiato please and cheatin' rashers (and brown sauce) in a wholemeal breadcake* thank you.
> 
> *Called a bap, barm, cob etc in other parts of the country or a roll if tha's posh.


......but properly known as a teacake hereabouts


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Morning Mike and everyone else.  Macchiato please and cheatin' rashers (and brown sauce) in a wholemeal breadcake* thank you.
> 
> *Called a bap, barm, cob etc in other parts of the country or a roll if tha's posh.


Morning, Matt. Where are you off to today on the bike? Challenging or cruising?

In the meantime, here's a bacon in a whatever with brown sauce (good man) and a Macchiato. Enjoy


----------



## Matt Cycle

khskel said:


> ......but properly known as a teacake hereabouts



My brother in law is from Barnsley and he calls them teacakes as well and I was discussing this with him.  I said "what do you call what we call a teacake then?" He said a teacake with currants in.


----------



## Ljc

I'm a bit late this morning, been having a nice natter with dad, he's been telling me all about his dad and grandfather plus his time in Burma during the war.
I don't know what all the fuss is about with weekends, everyday is a weekend for me and it's wonderful.
How's your new scooter Mike. Sorry to hear your hip his giving a a jip today.
I'd love a full Scottish and a latte please. I'll be back later for a slice of that gorgeous bfg


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> Morning, Matt. Where are you off to today on the bike? Challenging or cruising?
> 
> In the meantime, here's a bacon in a whatever with brown sauce (good man) and a Macchiato. Enjoy



Thank you sir.  No cycling today but off to the footie today with my daughter.  Not the mighty Blades unfortunately but using a spare ticket for Stoke v Chelsea.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ljc, I don't really do weekends either, but I like to encourage my customers who still have to earn a crust to keep the bailiffs from the door. The new scooter is dead cool, and very manoeuvrable. Can't wait to tell it to fold up in the shop.

One full Scottish coming up - free toast with that- and a latte. Bon appetit


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Ljc, I don't really do weekends either, but I like to encourage my customers who still have to earn a crust to keep the bailiffs from the door. The new scooter is dead cool, and very manoeuvrable. Can't wait to tell it to fold up in the shop.
> 
> One full Scottish coming up - free toast with that- and a latte. Bon appetit


I'd love to be a fly on the wall when you fold it up in the shop.
Ta for the free toast much appreciated.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang I have to leave you for a short time, while I get myself sorted and off to the shop for supplies.

As ever, Maggie is available for emergency food, just give her a shout, drag her away from the rugby on TV.

See you later


----------



## stephknits

Happy Saturday all, am coming to shelter in here this afternoon as the mother in law is due at ours this afternoon.  Not sure i have enough morphine left to relieve the pain otherwise.  May as well have a hot cross buns whilst I'm at it.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang I'm back up and available, the BFG is unleashed.

Steph, I hope Maggie supplied you with the hot cross buns. If you run out of Morphine, me and Amigo could bung you a few Tramadol if necessary,  or a gun if MIL is coming


----------



## Ljc

When you're back Mike I'd love a soft fried egg and black pudding sarnie a nice mug of latte followed by a slice of that yummy BFG please.
Steph your wellcome to join me , you could tell MiL Ive kidnapped you.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ljc. Going for the full cholesterol perfect storm. Good for you, lass.

One gently fried egg and black pudding sarnie, followed by a wedge of BFG that would make a cardiologist go pale.

Whoopee


----------



## Amigo

Well seeing as this BFG is the real Bavarian authentic delight and not a 70's throwback from 'Abigail's Party', I'll sample a generous slice with pleasure and a nice cup of tea.

Sorry you're in pain @stephknits. I have the MIL visit tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon, Amigo. Admit it, you'd still have ordered a slice of BFG even if it were a sixties throwback.

One generous wedge coming up, and a nice cup of tea. Enjoy, revel in it

I've put some old pop/prog music on the jukebox - the sound of Euro group Aphrodite's Child. Synths plus the youthful voice of a Greek singer by the name of Demis Roussos. Genuinely good, thoughtful music.


----------



## Robin

Oh thanks, I've got Demis Roussos For Ever and Ever stuck in my head now. Only one solution, a nice wedge of BFG to take my mind off it. 
And a cup of tea, please, just been for a walk, and it was quite windy up on the ridge behind the village.( with daughter, not OH, of course, he's glued to the Rugby)


----------



## mikeyB

That particular song is NOT on the jukebox, Robin, I do have some standards. But I apologise for your accidental earworm

Here's a nice wedge of BFG, and cup of tea, plus a free wedge for your daughter for keeping you company. I like corrupting young ladies....


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Just walked the dogs and am wet and cold...Stumbled across this place. All the usual clientele I see plus a few new ones who as yet know no better! My my, we have come up in the world from the B&B haven't we Mr Mikey, very powsh. Whilst I'm here, could I have a big mug of tea and a kit Kat please?


----------



## mikeyB

Hey, GG good to see you Sorry we're a bit posh for your taste, but we take all sorts in here, you'd be surprised. 

Not the sort of day to be out with the dogs, though, so I'm happy to warm you up with a big mug of tea and refuel with a Kit Kat. Sorry, we've only got the chunky ones, but that should be no surprise to one used to my establishments  Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mikey, glad to see the new scooter is operational. I'd love a hefty wedge of BFG and a cafe creme please.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon Lucy, having a good day? Shopping finished? Telly on? Feet up? (Fantasy, I know, but who cares?)

Here's your big wedge of BFG, and a delicious cafe Creme. Relax....


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike the BFG is delicious, yum! I'm having a good day thanks, been to see eldest daughter and my adorable grandson , OH off to do shopping while I chill in my pj's


----------



## mikeyB

Now that is what I call a good day Lucy, good work


----------



## mikeyB

While we are here indulging ourselves, let us not forget those suffering, like Matt cycle with his daughter watching brave Stoke losing to a late Chelsea goal. But every cloud, etc - the Blades won 2-1

There's always a silver lining, though sometimes it's hard to find. 

So, after a good day satisfying your needs, I'm off to insert garlic butter and herbs between the skin and flesh of a previously happy chicken, the latest victim of my life as a carnivore. This will be served with sage and onion Quinoa and peas, my approximation for a healthy diabetic lifestyle. In the meantime I'll just correct this little 3.0 BG. 

I'll see you all tomorrow, for another festival of kippers and BFG. Have a good evening, and good night's sleep everyone.


----------



## MrClogMan

Oh, hi, erm...

Can I have the fish fingers, chips and mushy peas please? 

But can you make them sweet potato chips. 

And can you take the breadcrumbs off the fish fingers? Infact, no. Could you save some of the breadcrumbs and scatter them on the plate so I get the essence of the crumbs without the full on carb overload...

And are the mushy peas locally sourced? re they KETO? How many do you five me and what ate the carbs per portion?

And is your vinegar malt or white distilled? I have an intolerance for malt. And make sure the salt is pink Himalayan...

And to drink I'll have the Ethepoian soya mocha chocka wocka chocka wah wah latte... With an extra shot.

And for pudding can I have a chunky peanut butter kit kat...

Cheers, you're very accommodating!


----------



## Hazel

troublemaker

cafe is closed BTW


----------



## Amigo

'Ethiopian soya mocha chocka wockachocka wah wah latte... With an extra shot....'


I'm gonna ask for one of those next time I go in Costa! Tee-hee!


----------



## Steff

Stitch147 said:


> Any chance of some Kedgeree?


Now your talking stitch I adore kedgeree used to do it at work alot for the specials menu the pub regs used to devour it. Mmmm I want it now hehe


----------



## MrClogMan

Opening times are *so* mainstream... [insert carefree LOL! here]


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, that's all I need. Anarchists...


----------



## Steff

Evening .
Anyone still serving I fancy a tipple before bed a nice bourbon whiskey and Ice. In real life of course im having elderflower and blueberry water right now LOL


----------



## mikeyB

1. This is a cafe not a pub

2.  It closes at 6.30. Sorry


----------



## Steff

Yikes I failed miserably there then.  I shall vacate this thread and not return.Didnt  realise the forum was policed now.


----------



## mikeyB

I take offence at that remark. Pardon me for closing at 6.30., for which, unless you were too drunk to notice, I apologised. I do have a life offline.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, a fine day here on the People's Republic of Mull, that is, it's cloudy but not raining. Must be Spring.

I was up late last night cos the dog was shouting to go out, and discovered a row going on outside the cafe with some drunken revellers, but thats all cleared up for another peaceful day in this escape from the rough and tumble of real life.

Anyway, brekkie is available, kippers and all, and there's still BFG available, but not till this afternoon, in time to use it as a hangover cure


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, a fine day here on the People's Republic of Mull, that is, it's cloudy but not raining. Must be Spring.
> 
> I was up late last night cos the dog was shouting to go out, and discovered a row going on outside the cafe with some drunken revellers, but thats all cleared up for another peaceful day in this escape from the rough and tumble of real life.
> 
> Anyway, brekkie is available, kippers and all, and there's still BFG available, but not till this afternoon, in time to use it as a hangover cure



I'm ready for the full breakfast experience Mike and a latte please. Extra black pudding as usual but no beans (I have visits to make later and they don't have a dog!)


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. The sun has decided not to be shy and is showing its face.
A latte please and I fancy a mixed grill with black pud, 2 burnt toast with Roses lime marmalade and bottle of ice cold sparkling water please. 
Would you save me a large slice of BFGfor later ta.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Roses lime marmalade, that takes me back. It used to be the treat for toast at my nana and grandpa's many moons ago.


----------



## grovesy

Greyhound Gal said:


> Roses lime marmalade, that takes me back. It used to be the treat for toast at my nana and grandpa's many moons ago.


I have a jar in my fridge, i saw it Home Bargains a few months ago so had to buy.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm ready for the full breakfast experience Mike and a latte please. Extra black pudding as usual but no beans (I have visits to make later and they don't have a dog!)


Morning, Amigo. One full Scottish with extra black pudding coming up. Beans are always an alternative to grilled tomatoes, so we'll do those. And free toast and a Latte, you need building up for your visits


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone. The sun has decided not to be shy and is showing its face.
> A latte please and I fancy a mixed grill with black pud, 2 burnt toast with Roses lime marmalade and bottle of ice cold sparkling water please.
> Would you save me a large slice of BFGfor later ta.


Morning, Lin, good to see you. You must have magic properties, the sun is coming out here too

One mixed grill with black pud coming up, together with your toast ( which always sets off the smoke alarms) and marmalade, plus the fizzy highland spring water. I'll certainly save you some BFG in the safe.


----------



## mikeyB

grovesy said:


> I have a jar in my fridge, i saw it Home Bargains a few months ago so had to buy.


A few months ago? And you have some left? You've seriously gone up I'm my estimation, grovesy, that shows self control above and beyond any I could rustle up


----------



## grovesy

I don't have it very often.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, love The People's   Republic of Mull with chairman Mike and his purple scooter as leader 
Any chance of a mug of tea and a couple of Tunnocks tea cakes, the milk chocolate ones please


----------



## Ljc

Oooh Tunnocks tea cakes , I'll have a couple no three milk one please and another sparkling water please. Also can you Send the sun back please


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon Mike, love The People's   Republic of Mull with chairman Mike and his purple scooter as leader
> Any chance of a mug of tea and a couple of Tunnocks tea cakes, the milk chocolate ones please


One mug of tea coming up, plus a couple of proper Tunnock's teacakes, good choice


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oooh Tunnocks tea cakes , I'll have a couple no three milk one please and another sparkling water please. Also can you Send the sun back please


One sparkling water, and three Tunnock's. Neat plan, diluting the carb hit, must try that one

And no, you can't have the sun back, it's mine


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, I hope the natives have been admiring your new wheels!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, having had a bit of a rush on Tunnock's Teacakes I'd better include those in my restocking expedition. I'm off to turn acceptable in human company, and get the papers.

I'll see you later, when the BFG will be released into the wild

Maggie, of course, is available for any essentials like issuing the Tunnock's ration.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Off to give the dogs their afternoon walk. No doubt will be in need of a large mug of tea and slice of cake on my return. Could I put my order in for about 3:15 please


----------



## mikeyB

Will do gg. Hope the rain stays off for you.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon , I'd really love a thick slice of coffee swiss roll so I can unwind the sponge and eat the buttercream first followed by the cake oh and a large cappuccino with cinnamon please. Any free wifi in here Mike as the piece of tatty string linking me to the www has just taken 2 hours to make contact with the world


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Flower, good to see you. You eat your Swiss rolls like me. We should keep things like that secret, we could be considered infantile.

So anyway, here is your rolled  up coffee Swiss Roll, and a cappuccino with cinnamon sprinkles. And yes, the wifi is free. The password is Lavazzatory1.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, good to see you in here Flower, coffee Swiss roll is tempting, but I think I'll stick with the BFG, and a large mug of builders tea to revive me after riding. Though it was more of a fun, jumping lesson today after last week's technical special.


----------



## Ljc

Hi Flower it's good to see you. I love coffee Swiss roll myself, I'll have some another time though. 
Mike can I have that BFG you tucked away for me and just for a change I'll have some sparkling water please.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, good to see you in here Flower, coffee Swiss roll is tempting, but I think I'll stick with the BFG, and a large mug of builders tea to revive me after riding. Though it was more of a fun, jumping lesson today after last week's technical special.


Pleased you had a good ride out. Still hard work, though, so you've earned your pint of builders. Plus, of course. A wedge of BFG. Have sit down and relax


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Hi Flower it's good to see you. I love coffee Swiss roll myself, I'll have some another time though.
> Mike can I have that BFG you tucked away for me and just for a change I'll have some sparkling water please.


Hi, Lin. Yup, still got that BFG for you, and some Scottish spring water. You on a no caffeine day? Who cares, the waters got a bigger profit margin


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Got back dry thank god, and that cup of tea and cake went down a treat. Just put the lamb shank casserole in the oven for dinner and off to get a barf. 
Will pop by tomorrow for another brew or two, and could I possibly request some nice gooey choccie brownies..


----------



## Hazel

Mike, can I have a skinny hot chocolate please.

I am keeping my head down as I ate for Britain yesterday.      My friend and I were out shopping, were going to have a coffee, when we were asked if we would like a free pizza.

I succumbed to a whole pizza, which was fabulous.   The first time I have fallen off the SW wagon in 9 months.

Need to be soooo good now, but it was soooo good


----------



## Carolg

A nice pot of fruit tea please and a kit Kat to nibble. Thanks and a wee bowl of honey water for what looks like a queen bee that's following me around.


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> Mike, can I have a skinny hot chocolate please.
> 
> I am keeping my head down as I ate for Britain yesterday.      My friend and I were out shopping, were going to have a coffee, when we were asked if we would like a free pizza.
> 
> I succumbed to a whole pizza, which was fabulous.   The first time I have fallen off the SW wagon in 9 months.
> 
> Need to be soooo good now, but it was soooo good


Mmm. I had a cherry scone with cream and jam yesterday. Good for most of the day after but BG didn't agree


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike, can I have a skinny hot chocolate please.
> 
> I am keeping my head down as I ate for Britain yesterday.      My friend and I were out shopping, were going to have a coffee, when we were asked if we would like a free pizza.
> 
> I succumbed to a whole pizza, which was fabulous.   The first time I have fallen off the SW wagon in 9 months.
> 
> Need to be soooo good now, but it was soooo good


Do you know what happened guys? watching football, fell asleep. And I got logged out without noticing. 

Sorry, Hazel, and  Carol. Hazel, you can have your skinny Latte. In the great scheme of things, one pizza ain't gonna kill you, so I won't tell anybody.

And Carol, a nice pot of tea and a Kit Kat. (Same applies). Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Hazel and Carol  We all need a treat sometimes, so don't worry about it ok.


----------



## Ljc

In real life I had 3 rich tea with a coffee about an hour ago was in the 5s, now I'm 9.7 and rising rapid grrr
I'm blaming the cyber carbs myself


----------



## mikeyB

That's the trouble with real life. One rich tea leads to another...

Never mind, it's Sunday, Sunday numbers don't count


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks, time for me to ride off into the sunset. I'm afraid all the BFG has gone, Maggie scoffed the last bit. Can't get the staff, these days, honestly. Don't worry though, we still have kippers, and Maggie will be making traditional old fashioned hot cross buns for a while, just like your gran used to make.

See you tomorrow. There will be a short break in the morning while I pop down to the surgery for another blood test they forgot to do ahead of my Neurology marinating, grilling and basting. 

Have a good evening everyone, and a lovely day back at work tomorrow.

(I can't believe I just said that)


----------



## Carolg

Good luck mikeyb. Looking forward to a lovely day at work after a visit to doc


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Lovely sunny and showery morning here on the edge of empire. This is just a quick message to say that I have to pop down to see Fiona the Vampire at the surgery for another blood test. I say Vampire, but she's got the touch of an angel.

Maggie can serve you for  emergencies such as lack of toast, or kippers, but I should be back about 11.15. 

See you in a bit


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike, I hope the vampir err nice nurse  is good with the needle.
I'm rather hungry this morning so when you're ready , supprise me with something hot and very filling followed by 2 toasts and Roses lime marmalade might be a good idea to take the batteries out of the smoke alarm first though.
and a pint of latte


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Ljc, you  sound in  fine fettle

One full Scottish with extra hash browns (which comes with free toast anyway) plus a follow up of scorched toast and lime marmalade. If that doesn't fill you up, I'll change my job

I don't mind the smoke alarm going off, it keeps Maggie awake after a heavy weekend


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, and Lin ( and anyone else who is lurking at the corner table). Large Fortifying cappucino please, before I tackle the housework. Already done the weekly shop. Got a friend coming this afternoon, who reminded me I never showed her our bedroom and bathroom after we'd had them renovated last year. Yikes! That means vacuuming upstairs as well as down before she comes!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin, sounds like you've done a days work already 

One large cappuccino coming up -.and don't forget to put clean towels in the bathroom, and put 50 Shades of Grey in the drawer of the bedside cabinet rather than leaving it out.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Restless night and tense morning. In need of a bacon butty with lashings of butter and a nice big mug of tea please good sir.
Any chance of choccie brownies on the menu this afternoon?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning GG. You've come to the right place for a relax. We don't do tense. Hope  it's nothing a bacon butty won't put right, so one buttery bacon butty ( with four paper tissues for drips) and a pint pot of tea.

I noted your desire for chocolate brownies yesterday, and my mastery of customer service means you can indeed have chocolate brownies this pm.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

You're a star! I'll tell the puppies we're popping in after their walk for a brownie! (not that they can have any of course)


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, morning rush over, so I'm off to get supplies and the papers (to make me cross). This is a tad later then I normally escape, because I got abluted early for my blood test. Where I heard I've been referred for an ultrasound of my neck. ( it's cos I've got a raised parathyroid level, apparently, but then I would with a low Vitamin D). Sometimes I wish didn't have quite so many things wrong with me

See you later, probably around 2 ish.


----------



## Hazel

Sorry to hesr this Mke, are you keeping the NHS in Scotland going


----------



## mikeyB

That's right Hazel. I'm going for the Gold Award frequent user. You're just jealous cos you're perfectly fit, I know.


----------



## Hazel

Oh God Mike - anything but - as fast as I seem to solve one issue, something else pops up.    Call it old age.

Had a really busy day - been out and about since 7.30 - so home now, feet up, and can I have a pot of tea, with lemon

Cheers


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, any chance of a mug of tea and a hot cross bun before I brave the rain to do the school run?


----------



## mikeyB

Never old age, Hazel.

And just after I typed my last response I got a letter about an orthopaedic appointment at the Deathstar. That'll be the final one before rebuild of the hip I guess. That's if I can walk far enough to make it hurt

Anyway, back on topic, as they say, of course you can have a pot of Scottish Blend with lemons. Have a good relax, and put your feet up till the lemon juice irritates the bladder


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon Mike, any chance of a mug of tea and a hot cross bun before I brave the rain to do the school run?


Hi Lucy. Yup, you'll need some fuel for the school run, otherwise you might run down the lollipop lady in frustration and hyponess. (Is that a word?)

One hot cross bun and mug of tea coming up. Enjoy your last few minutes of freedom


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you very much Mike, the lollipop lady can breathe a sigh of relief, for today anyway


----------



## mikeyB

While things are suspiciously quiet, I'd better tell you about  tomorrow. I've got an appointment at the island hospital with a visiting consultant, who always has one or more attractive female student doctors in tow. That's at 9.45. I think this is the GI consultant, though I get so many appointments here and there it's hard to remember. In fact, if there had not been an appointment vs last ferry time clash, I would have had an appointment in Oban today. That's general surgery, so I've no idea what they want. Or want to remove.

So anyway, it's only 10 minutes down the road the speed Alan the taxi driver drives at, so I'll  be here late, probably 10.30 - 10.45, by which time Robin will have done all the washing and ironing, ridden in a point-to-point, and replanted the garden. Maggie, of course, will provide sarcasm-free breakfasts and coffees from 10.15 as usual


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hope it all goes well Mikey.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> While things are suspiciously quiet, I'd better tell you about  tomorrow. I've got an appointment at the island hospital with a visiting consultant, who always has one or more attractive female student doctors in tow. That's at 9.45. I think this is the GI consultant, though I get so many appointments here and there it's hard to remember. In fact, if there had not been an appointment vs last ferry time clash, I would have had an appointment in Oban today. That's general surgery, so I've no idea what they want. Or want to remove.
> 
> So anyway, it's only 10 minutes down the road the speed Alan the taxi driver drives at, so I'll  be here late, probably 10.30 - 10.45, by which time Robin will have done all the washing and ironing, ridden in a point-to-point, and replanted the garden. Maggie, of course, will provide sarcasm-free breakfasts and coffees from 10.15 as usual


Good luck.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hope it all goes well Mikey.



Thanks for that GG. Did the puppies enjoy their outing? The blues dispelled? Ready for a brownie or two? (That question  would cause trouble at a scout meeting)


----------



## Hazel

Off tomorrow to get more NHS frequent flyer points.

You sre someone very special when he comes to you........

See you tomorrow PM


----------



## mikeyB

grovesy said:


> Good luck.


Thanks grovesy. I think this one will just be a how's the UC going. Plus, presumably, a report on the biopsies at the last colonoscopy, but they'll be normal or they would have been in touch sooner.


----------



## Ljc

I hope all goes well tomorrow Mike.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Twisted my arm. I can fit one (maybe two ) in, and not spoil my dinner


----------



## mikeyB

In that case GG, I will release your arm, and supply you with two choccie brownies on a fairly hopeless sale or return basis

In truth, that didn't take _that_ much persuading, did it?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I hope all goes well tomorrow Mike.


If all goes well, I'll have two female medical students phone numbers.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks, service has ended. Sorry for those travelling home by Southern Rail. There's always breakfast tomorrow when you do get home, mind

Remember tomorrow morning I'll be in late because of a hospital appointment down the road. It'll be in the only consulting room in the UK from which you can occasionally see Sea Eagles fishing in the distance.

Or pay attention to what the consultant says.

Have a good evening everyone, and a peaceful pain free night for all those with neuropathy and cramps, and may you not have your half of the duvet stolen.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> so I'll be here late, probably 10.30 - 10.45, by which time Robin will have done all the washing and ironing, ridden in a point-to-point, and replanted the garden.


No, no, no, Tuesday mornings is excercise class!
Don't worry, my week is disorganised enough to have all the major activities Sunday-Tuesday, so I can have a lie down for the rest of it.
Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## mikeyB

Ta, Robin. I do apologise for traducing you, you're really someone who works hard so that you can be a layabout like the rest of us


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good luck for tomorrow and enjoy your flirtation with the ladies


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Ok, folks, service has ended. Sorry for those travelling home by Southern Rail. There's always breakfast tomorrow when you do get home, mind
> 
> Remember tomorrow morning I'll be in late because of a hospital appointment down the road. It'll be in the only consulting room in the UK from which you can occasionally see Sea Eagles fishing in the distance.
> 
> Or pay attention to what the consultant says.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, and a peaceful pain free night for all those with neuropathy and cramps, and may you not have your half of the duvet stolen.
> 
> See you tomorrow.


Hope all goes smoothly Mike, and you get to clock a few sea eagles


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back, and normal. Dead boring consultation. It was just to see how the old bowel was ticking over. The biopsies in November were completely normal, and the students were not the usual pin-ups, and very serious.

Mind you, I'm surprised they managed to get here. The A83 is closed due to snow, so that's a 90 mile detour for Inveraray folk aiming for Glasgae, but the official route to Oban is clear. Snowed here last night, but it just settled on the hills.

Anyway, we're  open for business. Ljc can clean my kitchen when she appears, but Maggie will hand her the Cif to make sure.


----------



## Hazel

good morning - I am hibernating, too much snow.

at your leisure - can I have poached eggs with crispy bacon and a pot of tea

Many thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. Don't go out, whatever you do, we don't want you slipping over again

Two poached eggs and crispy bacon sounds just the thing, plus a pot of steaming Scottish Blend. Enjoy 

(that's hot steaming, not Glasgow 'steaming')


----------



## Ljc

Mike, Do you really I mean *really * want to let me loose in your kitchen, I'm positively dangerous today. 
I would love a mixed grill , two crusty well buttered doorsteps and a half pint of latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. On further consideration, I'll just leave Maggie to keep things spick and span, you just dit down somewhere safe 

One mixed grill coming up, two buttery doorsteps and a double latte to go with it. 

Now sit down and unwind. Forget the cares of the real world, they don't matter a fig in the great scheme of things


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Lovely blue skies and sun here today ( she says very quietly avoiding the large cup of tea being thrown at her...) although chilly.
Please could I have a milky white coffee, oh what the heck, make it a full latte, please?


----------



## Robin

Lovely and sunny here too. *dodges flying crockery* but I will concede a cold wind. 
Just been to exercise class, so could do with a half pint of restorative cappucino, please. Instructor said she hoped the class had energised us for the day. Much shifty looking all round, surely she must know we all go home and collapse on to the sofa with a cup of coffee and the crossword.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Lovely blue skies and sun here today ( she says very quietly avoiding the large cup of tea being thrown at her...) although chilly.
> Please could I have a milky white coffee, oh what the heck, make it a full latte, please?


Course you can GG, I'm sure you've been working hard all morning to earn yourself a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Lovely and sunny here too. *dodges flying crockery* but I will concede a cold wind.
> Just been to exercise class, so could do with a half pint of restorative cappucino, please. Instructor said she hoped the class had energised us for the day. Much shifty looking all round, surely she must know we all go home and collapse on to the sofa with a cup of coffee and the crossword.


Morning Robin. Another one who's been beavering away in the morning. Have I ever said I'm not a morning person?

Anyway, one large cappuccino coming up. Put your feet up, and if you need a rub down after the exercise, let me know All part of the service


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Put your feet up, and if you need a rub down after the exercise, let me know


......and you'll arrange a delivery of horse liniment.


----------



## mikeyB

Ah. You've heard of my new organic line of pick-me-ups. Not a great success so far, I have to admit.


----------



## Ditto

I still can't get used to it being called Cif!


----------



## mikeyB

Nor can I, Ditto, I was just attempting to prove I was up-to-date. 

Now excuse me while I eat this Marathon bar. I found it next to my supply of Opal Fruits.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Nor can I, Ditto, I was just attempting to prove I was up-to-date.
> 
> Now excuse me while I eat this Marathon bar. I found it next to my supply of Opal Fruits.



Mike, if you've found a Marathon bar, don't risk it. They became Snickers 17 yrs ago! 

Right I'll have a nice latte and a toasted cheese & ham sandwich please. Enough Black Sabbath, it's giving me earache! 

Glad your appt went well Mike despite the NHS failing in its recruitment based on looks! 

Bloody cold here today....


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, sorry I'm late, I was dragged away by real life and decorators estimates, but sure, you can have a toastie and Latte

I do know Marathons are ancient news, but you must have missed Dittos earlier post, to which mine was a follow up.. I do keep to sell by dates in the cafe, in case anyone is worried. I've thrown out the Omo washing powder we use to wash the tea towels.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, sorry I'm late, I was dragged away by real life and decorators estimates, but sure, you can have a toastie and Latte
> 
> I do know Marathons are ancient news, but you must have missed Dittos earlier post, to which mine was a follow up.. I do keep to sell by dates in the cafe, in case anyone is worried. I've thrown out the Omo washing powder we use to wash the tea towels.



I'm just back in from a 'Best of British' concert at my mum's Home. It was to celebrate Dame Vera Lynn's 100th birthday. They all had a whale of a time singing along to White Cliffs of Dover, Roll out the barrel and all the war songs. I took in chocolates and cough sweets (which came in handy for some of the old folk!). Young female singer with a beautifully trained operatic quality to her voice.

Ready for a coffee now


----------



## mikeyB

One Latte coming up, Amigo. Sounds like a great time was had by all.

Now I'm just off to have a row with Abbott....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> One Latte coming up, Amigo. Sounds like a great time was had by all.
> 
> Now I'm just off to have a row with Abbott....



Not as in Russ Abbott?


----------



## Hazel

Mike when you are finished hasslinģ Abbott, 
can I have a skinny hot chocolate

Thanks


----------



## Ljc

I've got a hankering for a big slice of homemade bread pudding and hope you have some. I love the corner slices if at all possible and a mug of cappuccino please


----------



## Flower

After me waxing lyrical about the Spring sunshine I've just been soaked by a downpour for the second day running I'd love a cappuccino and a macaroon if you have any please Mike. Can you supersize me whilst I drip dry in the corner, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike when you are finished hasslinģ Abbott,
> can I have a skinny hot chocolate
> 
> Thanks


Hi Hazel. Has the snow melted yet? Any Boy Scouts banged on your door to clear the drifts?

Actually Abbott were no problem, as ever, their customer service is excellent, even if their work experience warehouse people over in France are a bit iffy.

One skinny hot chocolate (low salt) coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I've got a hankering for a big slice of homemade bread pudding and hope you have some. I love the corner slices if at all possible and a mug of cappuccino please


Sorry, I've no home made, but I've got some Sainsbury's ready made, which I'll get Maggie to goose up with brown sugar sprinkles to stick under the grill to crisp the corners up a bit. 10 minutes should do it, but here's your mug of cappuccino to keep you going


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> After me waxing lyrical about the Spring sunshine I've just been soaked by a downpour for the second day running I'd love a cappuccino and a macaroon if you have any please Mike. Can you supersize me whilst I drip dry in the corner, thanks


Oh dear Flower, come and have a dry by the fire. One big cappuccino to wet you on the inside, and a macaroon to help it down. Or more, if you like


----------



## trophywench

Afternoon all.  I'd like something really nice to go with the nice cup of of tea I sincerely hope someone will make me.  What have you got today to tempt my jaded palate with?

Pete's been plastering all day so I'll be busy all day tomorrow, vacuuming the 'Thistle' dust (other brands are available) off everything and everywhere ....  earlier 11 month old Elsie (latest addition to the constantly enlarging Chapman clan) was kindly able to show me lots of places where it's settled by placing sundry bits of her anatomy upon the furniture as she rolled crawled and generally tried to get at everything available at her level in the lounge.

So - something robust please, my loins need girding for the fray!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Jenny, good to see you during a breather from the fray. This afternoons more robust offering is the bread pudding, with specially crisped bits on the top, which I can guarantee will give the energy to cope with a rugrat. So a big lump of that with a mug of tea should just be the job.

Bon appetit


----------



## Hazel

Sadly Mike snow still there and no boy Scouts either.

I have enough food in the house for a couple of weeks, hopefully the snow will have gone by then

With my repeated falls recently - best I stay indoors


----------



## mikeyB

Good to hear that, Hazel. It should clear tomorrow but it will be very icy.

I suppose it was too much to think there might be Boy Scouts in Killie. No offence meant, mind.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, closing time. If you're in Scotland or Northern England it's wrap up warm and hot water bottles tonight. Come in tomorrow for a warm up.

I'm off to make Chicken Tikka Masala with the help of Uncle Patak, who has told me exactly how many carbs are present in his sauce. 

Have a good evening and take care in the cold. 

See you tomorrow at 10.15, after you have confessed today's sins on the morning blood sugar thread.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, closing time. If you're in Scotland or Northern England it's wrap up warm and hot water bottles tonight. Come in tomorrow for a warm up.
> 
> I'm off to make Chicken Tikka Masala with the help of Uncle Patak, who has told me exactly how many carbs are present in his sauce.
> 
> Have a good evening and take care in the cold.
> 
> See you tomorrow at 10.15, after you have confessed today's sins on the morning blood sugar thread.



Have a good evening Mike and take it easy on the naan bread! 

Some joker on the news suggested we might get snow here tomorrow but I'm refusing to believe it!


----------



## Ljc

If it come here , I'm hibernating till late spring.


----------



## Hazel

Nigjt Mike enjoy your meal


----------



## mikeyB

Eeek!!! We've been ordered to stay indoors. 4 fire engines outside putting out a blazing static caravan in the B&B two doors down, that they use for self catering holidays. The whole main road is full of toxic plastic fumes.  Hope everyone is OK...can't let the dog out, he'll just have to cross his legs. 

We're perfectly safe though, so don't worry, you'll get your breakfasts.


----------



## mikeyB

Fires out now, so back to normal. I think they actually closed the road, but everythings moving through now.

And I bet you thought life on Mull was peaceful. The rumour mill will be working overtime in Spar tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, the above is real life, not another exciting tale from the cafe and my unhinged imagination. I'm not the boy who cried wolf, honest


----------



## Amigo

Just glad you're all ok Mike!


----------



## Ljc

Oh boy Mike I'm glad you're all ok, hope your poor dog didn't have cross his legs all night.


----------



## New-journey

So glad all is well, how scary!  
Whenever you are ready I would love my usual soya coffee plus a special treat, maybe a cake? I just had a difficult call with inland revenue and managed to get so upset, the women put me on hold so I could gather myself. Well I put the phone down as knew I wouldn't feel any better that quickly, she sounded like the wicked witch! Recovering now and your cafe is the first place to go!


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late this morning, real life stuff. Complicated phone calls.

Morning everyone, it's a belting sunny day up here, but I know there's some grotty weather flying round Little England. Take care.

As you need a bit of comfort NJ, a latte and a slice of Victoria sponge should do the trick, simple and calming.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - snow all but gone, but still very chilly

Mike could I have a pot of tea, with lemon if you would be so kind.

I hope no-one was injured in the fire last night


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike and glad all the excitement and flames have died down on the good Isle.

I'll partake of a latte and a couple of Danish pastries please (I do miss those!). 

Sorry you've had a nasty phone call to contend with @New-journey. Sometimes it isn't the content of the call but how we are feeling generally that pushes us over the edge.

I've got my orthopaedic consult later today. Surgery isn't looking possible and physio has run its course so I suspect I'm just stuck with it! Such is life!


----------



## Ljc

It's a dull, chilly,  breezy day here. Right now I'd   love a full English plus an extra couple of black toasts for my marmalade and a latte please.


----------



## Robin

Morning, Mike, I expect there'll be some different weather along in a bit, my sister used to live in Scotland and often quoted 'it's started off too well....' 
Meanwhile you're right, it's peeing down here.
Large Cappucino, please, need the caffeine shot after 1am shenanigans with a 2.7. I unfairly blamed the DF on the morning readings thread. It was in fact my own crass stupidity in bunging in a correction dose, when my reading was higher than expected yesterday evening, without double checking. Have now started my next Libre sensor, so expect normality to resume.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> So glad all is well, how scary!
> Whenever you are ready I would love my usual soya coffee plus a special treat, maybe a cake? I just had a difficult call with inland revenue and managed to get so upset, the women put me on hold so I could gather myself. Well I put the phone down as knew I wouldn't feel any better that quickly, she sounded like the wicked witch! Recovering now and your cafe is the first place to go!


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone - snow all but gone, but still very chilly
> 
> Mike could I have a pot of tea, with lemon if you would be so kind.
> 
> I hope no-one was injured in the fire last night


Morning Hazel. Hope you're well. Sounds like you could have an expedition today.

Don't think there were any injured folk last night. Just fire engines, no ambulance.

So, one pot of Scottish blend with lemon to kickstart the day. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike and glad all the excitement and flames have died down on the good Isle.
> 
> I'll partake of a latte and a couple of Danish pastries please (I do miss those!).
> 
> Sorry you've had a nasty phone call to contend with @New-journey. Sometimes it isn't the content of the call but how we are feeling generally that pushes us over the edge.
> 
> I've got my orthopaedic consult later today. Surgery isn't looking possible and physio has run its course so I suspect I'm just stuck with it! Such is life!


Morning Amigo, just wait and see what the consultant says. You never know..

Anyway, putting yourself in the right frame of mind with a Latte and Danish pastries sounds just right. Must try it myself


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> It's a dull, chilly,  breezy day here. Right now I'd   love a full English plus an extra couple of black toasts for my marmalade and a latte please.


Morning Ljc, hope the weather improves down your corner of the realm.

One full English, burnt toast and yummy lime marmalade plus a Latte. 

Forget the weather, just have a relaxing nosh


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning, Mike, I expect there'll be some different weather along in a bit, my sister used to live in Scotland and often quoted 'it's started off too well....'
> Meanwhile you're right, it's peeing down here.
> Large Cappucino, please, need the caffeine shot after 1am shenanigans with a 2.7. I unfairly blamed the DF on the morning readings thread. It was in fact my own crass stupidity in bunging in a correction dose, when my reading was higher than expected yesterday evening, without double checking. Have now started my next Libre sensor, so expect normality to resume.


Hi Robin. According to the forecast, we're having a day of unbroken sun, but you're right. In Scotland, that kind of forecast is just a basis for negotiation

Hope the old glucose is normalised. Diabetes, eh? Never a dull day.

One large cappuccino coming up, using the extra caffeine beans. You won't sleep till Easter, but never mind


----------



## MikeW59

Hello Mike, hope the new scooter is going well.

Think today I'll have a sausage and bacon baguette and a large tea please and do you have any of those Marathons left?

M


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've got to go off and become acceptable to humanity, then get off to Spar for supplies and papers and get all the gossip on last night's fire. The conspiracy theorists should have worked up a good head of steam

I'll see you later. If you need anything give Maggie a shout. I'll be stocking up on limes, because this weekends special is Key Lime Pie, my absolute fave.


----------



## mikeyB

MikeW59 said:


> Hello Mike, hope the new scooter is going well.
> 
> Think today I'll have a sausage and bacon baguette and a large tea please and do you have any of those Marathons left?
> 
> M


Just caught me before I disappear for a while Morning, Mike, good to see you. Sausage and bacon baguette sounds good to me, so that's yours with  a large tea. Don't have any  Marathons left, but you can have a Snickers, which is exactly the same but smaller

The new scooter is good, discovered yesterday it's ace at racing round hospitals


----------



## MikeW59

Ha, Formula Ward sounds great.
Hope it all went OK for you, Spring is almost upon us so you will soon be racing around the island shouting obscenities at everyone you see.

Not keen on Snickers so do you have any Cadbury Tiffin bars?

M


----------



## mikeyB

I do indeed have Cadburys Tiffin Bars. They disappeared to much dismay in 2003, but thanks to public demand, returned in 2016, so you can  indeed have one. Don't tell anybody else, I expect to face a flood of requests if this gets out.

I'm rather taken with the idea of Formula Ward. There's enough room in the Queen Elizabeth's Hospital atrium to mark out a circuit....


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, folks, last night's fire was an electrical fault, according to CSI Spar.


----------



## Hazel

Hi - hello again everyone.

Huge pot of soup on the hob - chicken and veg on in the slow cooker and a washing on.

So young sir - can I have a skinny hot chocolate and a 'virtual' cake - please

Going to sit with my feet up


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. That sounds delicious. I could get there for 8 ish if I get the next ferry, thanks 

So, one skinny hot chocolate and wedge  of Victoria sponge is yours. Have a good unwind


----------



## Ljc

Victoria sponge yum , yes please and a large hot chocolate, I just can't seem to get warm today , if we had an open fire I'd be sitting in the hearth lol , as it is I'm hugging the rad.


----------



## Hazel

Victoria sponge was delish - years since I had that.

Go on, no carbs here, can I have another piece, please.


----------



## MikeW59

Re: Formula Ward.

There you go then Mike, mark out a course and then see what other scooter users you could rope in.
Formula Ward TT is probably the best option. Race against the clock to save any massive pile up's.

Although being in the hospital means the emergency care is close by so wouldn't worry too much.

Probably best to work out a handicap system based on size of scooter, number of wheels and disability severity though as you want to give yourself a fighting chance and also, avoid the running start.

Ta for the baguette, will pop in for a snack tomorrow and the Tiffin gets my vote.

M


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Victoria sponge yum , yes please and a large hot chocolate, I just can't seem to get warm today , if we had an open fire I'd be sitting in the hearth lol , as it is I'm hugging the rad.


Hi Lin, one warming large hot chocolate and a wedge of Victoria sponge is yours. Come and have a sit down and a warm by the fire in here it's free


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Victoria sponge was delish - years since I had that.
> 
> Go on, no carbs here, can I have another piece, please.


Course you can have another piece Hazel. I'll bet it is years since you had some - and it might well be years before you have any


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Sorry I'm late this morning, real life stuff. Complicated phone calls.
> 
> Morning everyone, it's a belting sunny day up here, but I know there's some grotty weather flying round Little England. Take care.
> 
> As you need a bit of comfort NJ, a latte and a slice of Victoria sponge should do the trick, simple and calming.


Thanks and Victoria sponge did the trick!


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> View attachment 3087


Well that hug is impressive! Thanks so much. How do you paste such a beautiful hug?


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Well that hug is impressive! Thanks so much. How do you paste such a beautiful hug?


I hope your feeling better now.

knowing me, I probably nick err borrowed it off of someone else.
Your welcome to borrow it.
Click /press on the image, choose copy, then go to the post  where you want to place the image ,right click or press screen  press paste and your done. 

Another option is choose save instead of  copy , it will then go to your gallery/photos, so you can use it later.


----------



## Ljc

Mike can I please have another very hot chocolate and some ginger crunch  creams please , I'm sitting right in front of this lovely warm fire


----------



## mikeyB

Oops, got myself logged off so didn't realise there were customers. Course you can have some ginger crunch creams, and a hot chocolate. Glad you've got yourself warm. Need a spoon for dunking sludge?


----------



## Ljc

Yes please.  I've finally thawed out.


----------



## mikeyB

Good to hear Lin. Don't worry about all this cold weather, it'll all change soon to just wet. Lovely

Right folks, closing up now. I suspect most folk are watching the news. I'll be back tomorrow morning. 

We've still got kippers if you need a change of cholesterol loaded brekkies, but don't forget, kippers are loaded with omega 3 and there's Vit D in the butter, so really the ultimate health food. Unless you're a herring, of course.

I'll see you tomorrow, have a good evening and a nice cosy night.


----------



## Ljc

Night night Mike b


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good morning Mike. I can't sleep and keep dreaming about food. Please please please can I have the biggest fry up you've ever seen in your life???

The reality is that my breakfast this morning will be half a yoghurt and a small pot of (Yorkshire, obviously) tea


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> I hope your feeling better now.
> 
> knowing me, I probably nick err borrowed it off of someone else.
> Your welcome to borrow it.
> Click /press on the image, choose copy, then go to the post  where you want to place the image ,right click or press screen  press paste and your done.
> 
> Another option is choose save instead of  copy , it will then go to your gallery/photos, so you can use it later.


Thanks so much. Ah I am familiar with that strategy, didn't know it worked on this forum, mind you I never tried.
Was not a great day as then got affected by London, I have personal experience so got triggered, just so sad for the families as know what they will go through. But new day and the thought of a big breakfast here is cheering me up.


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Good morning Mike. I can't sleep and keep dreaming about food. Please please please can I have the biggest fry up you've ever seen in your life???
> 
> The reality is that my breakfast this morning will be half a yoghurt and a small pot of (Yorkshire, obviously) tea


I'm not open till 10.15 really, but as it's an emergency, I'll do a fry up with everything, and I haven't had breakfast yet. Don't tell anybody else, I'm not often up at this ungodly hour, and Maggies not here yet, so if you could eat quietly...

I once went vegetarian for a while years ago, and couldn't stop dreaming about meat, so I know just how you feel. Enjoy

Right, I'm off before anybody else turns up. Back at 10.15 with a proper cook


----------



## Ljc

You were in early Mike.  I'm a tad peckish,  some Kedgeree and a latte would go down a treat


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I work best in daylight hours, so in spring I spring out of bed early, in winter I linger.

Kedgeree and a Latte coming up.  If you're still peckish after that, I'll do you some toast and marmie. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. I work daylight hours, so in spring I spring out of bed early, in winter I linger.
> 
> Kedgeree and a Latte coming up.  If you're still peckish after that, I'll do you some toast and marmie. Enjoy


For one orrible moment, I thought you meant Marmite


----------



## mikeyB

Me? Marmite? NEVER


----------



## Robin

Morning all, lovely and sunny here, but looking at the way the trees are being blown about, probably a day for admiring the garden through a closed window.
Kippers have been mentioned, I believe. Yes please, with a bit of crusty bread on the side to mop up with. (sorry, I mean with which to mop up. As my German teacher once said when explaining the complexities of the German word order regarding prepositions, 'What on earth did you bring the book I didn't want to be read to out of up for!')


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Robin. Yes, sloppy grammar is something up with which I will not put. 

Anyway, enough of arcane grammar rules, here a pair of juicy butter laden kippers with crusty bread to dip in the luvverly juices. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

I'd love to have one of my pre D favourites , so I'm going to be very naughty in this cafe ,A can of Coke and a toasted crunchy peanut butter, banana and honey sandwich please


----------



## mikeyB

Good grief Lin, that sounds disgusting. Yes I will get Maggie  to prepare  that but we absolve ourselves of any consequences or ill effects, and the mop and bucket is in the cupboard by the toilets.

Now I must find my Raybans, and dig out the summer clothing to go and get the papers and some kidney beans to help turn the remains of last nights bolognese into chilli con carne.

If you need anything, give the charming Maggie a shout.

See you later, if I'm spared.


----------



## mikeyB

Whoopee! I'm feeling really flush. My lower rate PIP mobility has been increased from £21.80 to £22.00. 

First in this afternoon gets a free drink

Course, I'm currently in the process of getting that up to full rate mobility, which I will get no bother, but that's no reason not to celebrate


----------



## Ljc

Wow, what are you going to spend it on. 
I'm here, a hot chocci please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. I really don't know, I'll have to ring the accountant. I may invest it.

In the meantime, you get the free hot chocolate. Enjoy


----------



## New-journey

I am feeling better and ready for anything, but no food in the house so can I have some chips please. Maybe with a Veggy burger, pea fritters and some mushrooms, that would do the trick!
Quite tempted by the crunchy peanut butter which @Ljc had.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi New Journey, glad you're on the mend. Yup, Maggie will do that for you. The burger and fritters will be cooked in our meat free area of the kitchen, of course.

If you remain unsatisfied ( doesn't that sound like a pompous maitre d) you could have some crunchy peanut butter on toast for afters


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> I am feeling better and ready for anything, but no food in the house so can I have some chips please. Maybe with a Veggy burger, pea fritters and some mushrooms, that would do the trick!
> Quite tempted by the crunchy peanut butter which @Ljc had.


It's good to hear you're feeling better. Still take it easy though ok.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> It's good to hear you're feeling better. Still take it easy though ok.


Thanks and been sleeping!


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Hi New Journey, glad you're on the mend. Yup, Maggie will do that for you. The burger and fritters will be cooked in our meat free area of the kitchen, of course.
> 
> If you remain unsatisfied ( doesn't that sound like a pompous maitre d) you could have some crunchy peanut butter on toast for afters


So glad you have a meat free area of the kitchen, will be passing this on to other veggies! Am leaving a big tip today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all! Could I have a mug of builders tea and a bacon butty please Mike. A 20p increase, how generous


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lucy, how are you today? All the bits and bobs fully functional?

Yes indeed, the 20p is generous. It's your tax payers money. What you might call redistribution of wealth. Just as long as nobody tells DWP that I'm working without difficulty in this cafe. 

So, one mug of builders tea and a nice crispy bacon butty is yours. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone.      Mike can I have a pot of tea, with lemon please

Cheers


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you very much, delicioius! I've got a cold brewing, but other than that I'm tip top thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone.      Mike can I have a pot of tea, with lemon please
> 
> Cheers


Good afternoon, Hazel. Are you feeling well and undizzy on this fine spring day?

One pot of tea with lemon coming up, just the thing for a fine relax.


----------



## Hazel

Cheers Mike, I'm good thanks


----------



## Amigo

I've been out today having a girlie lunch (which was very tasty and enjoyable ).

Ready for a cup of tea and a Bakewell tart now please. Cool but bright here.


----------



## mikeyB

I must admit Amigo, I could do with a nice tasty girlie as well, but not for lunch

Now, before you give me a clip round the ear, here's a cup of tea and Bakewell tart. Bon appetit


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I must admit Amigo, I could do with a nice tasty girlie as well, but not for lunch
> 
> Now, before you give me a clip round the ear, here's a cup of tea and Bakewell tart. Bon appetit



Now would I give you a clip round the ear for being entirely human Mike? You'd never handle the 'girlie friend' I've just been out with though! 

Slurps and munches grinning


----------



## mikeyB

Ooh, a challenge

Or maybe a lady who bats for the opposition...


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ooh, a challenge
> 
> Or maybe a lady who bats for the opposition...



Certainly more the former than the latter suggestion Mike! 

I'll have another Bakewell tart please


----------



## mikeyB

On its way, Amigo. Not enough carbs with lunch? Eating lunch to impress, then filling up when you get home? I know exactly what you ladies do.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> On its way, Amigo. Not enough carbs with lunch? Eating lunch to impress, then filling up when you get home? I know exactly what you ladies do.



Oh no such pretentions for us Mike. Even had fries with it!  The shopping afterwards walked it off.


----------



## mikeyB

I suppose this will be exceptionally boring news, but my favourite pub,  Macgochans  in Tobermory, has been voted Scotland's friendliest pub. On, of course, Scotland's friendliest island, even including me.


----------



## mikeyB

Now is the time I must take my leave, and in a bog standard culinary manoeuvre known to every student turn the remains of last evenings bolognese into chilli con carne, but after a short kip. I had to take a couple of Tramadol after lunch, so I've been drinking double shot Americanos to keep my eyes open

Thanks for the business today, carnivore and vegetarian -.we do have gluten free for coeliacs as well - and hope you will all return. 

See you tomorrow at 10.15. Only one more day to go before I set my Key Lime pie loose upon the world, an experience not to be missed. Free statins will be available to go with this if you feel a little unnerved by it. 

Have a good evening everyone, and a peaceful undisturbed night


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I had a lovely refreshing sleep last night, and so did Maggie by the look of her this morning. Positively glowing.

So here we are, ready for that TGIF feeling to perk up your appetites. Come on in and have a gobble.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning one and all.

Just back from a follow appt with GP.  Mixed news.  Iron levels very high to be monitored next month.  Magnesium low, eat more bananas.  Gold star for HbA1c and cholestetol.    However, since stopping blood pressure meds, readings starting to creep up, so being referred to hospital to be fitted with a 24 hour blood pressure monitor, at worst, a small dose med.    Also being referred to the balance clinic at the hospital, for a non surgical preocedure, to try and reverse the symptoms of BPPV, as it is now becoming unbearable.

Right now - can I have a full Scottish and a pot of tea, please.


----------



## Ljc

Morning Everyone.  Just for a change I didn't do too bad sleep wise either.
This morning I'd love, 2 slices of eggy bread some black pud and a large latte please.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel, BPPV sounds horrible.  great news on the A1c and Cholesterol.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Good morning one and all.
> 
> Just back from a follow appt with GP.  Mixed news.  Iron levels very high to be monitored next month.  Magnesium low, eat more bananas.  Gold star for HbA1c and cholestetol.    However, since stopping blood pressure meds, readings starting to creep up, so being referred to hospital to be fitted with a 24 hour blood pressure monitor, at worst, a small dose med.    Also being referred to the balance clinic at the hospital, for a non surgical preocedure, to try and reverse the symptoms of BPPV, as it is now becoming unbearable.
> 
> Right now - can I have a full Scottish and a pot of tea, please.


I had a low magnesium and felt really grotty. Get a proper supplement, you won't get enough from bananas, you'd have to eat 5 or 6 a day.

Well done with the HbA1c and cholesterol, though. 24 hour BP monitors are a real pain, so I'm not sure how normal the readings are that they produce.

But enough of reality. One full Scottish and a pot of Scottish Blend. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning Everyone.  Just for a change I didn't do too bad sleep wise either.
> This morning I'd love, 2 slices of eggy bread some black pud and a large latte please.


Morning Lin, glad you had a decent night as well.

One large Latte, and eggy bread with black pud coming up. A nice tasty start to the day. Bon appetit


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everyone, I'm full of cold, so I won't sit too close to anyone and share my germs 
Can I have a mug of strong tea and a couple of Tunnocks tea cakes to cheer me up please Mike. Good to hear you had a lovely sleep  even if I didn't!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Lucy. Spot on with the cheering up treatment 

One mug of builders and two Tunnock's Teacakes coming up.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, Sun's just come out here.
Hope they can get you sorted, Hazel, is that the one where they move your head around to try and shunt the crystals into a different place?
Am currently in the process of making a cake and profiteroles, ( son's birthday, and of course he's coming home) so don't fancy kippers or anything right now. ( yes I did lick the cake bowl out) Just a large cappucino, please Mike.


----------



## Hazel

That is exactly it Robin - can't say.I am looking fotward to it - but I really can't put up with it much longer x


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> That is exactly it Robin - can't say.I am looking fotward to it - but I really can't put up with it much longer x


It sounds a weird thing to go through, but I hope it does the trick!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, have a good day


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning everyone, Sun's just come out here.
> Hope they can get you sorted, Hazel, is that the one where they move your head around to try and shunt the crystals into a different place?
> Am currently in the process of making a cake and profiteroles, ( son's birthday, and of course he's coming home) so don't fancy kippers or anything right now. ( yes I did lick the cake bowl out) Just a large cappucino, please Mike.


Aye, Robin, too busy for a proper refuel. I'm impressed with profiteroles, I've always thought life's too short to make your own.

One large cappuccino coming up. Hope to see you later when you collapse in a satisfied heap knowing everything is ready


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Robin, too busy for a proper refuel. I'm impressed with profiteroles, I've always thought life's too short to make your own.
> 
> One large cappuccino coming up. Hope to see you later when you collapse in a satisfied heap knowing everything is ready


It's one of the quicker puds to make. They take five minutes to mix up, drop teaspoons on a tray and bung in the oven ( OK, you have to stick around while they cook) then ten mins just before serving to ram a teaspoon of whipped cream in, and microwave some dark choc, butter, and a tsp of golden syrup to make the sauce. (I don't have any truck with fancy piping, you'll have noticed)

edit. er, no no, I mean, I've been slaving over a hot stove for hours, tricky things, great skill needed, etc etc.


----------



## Hazel

Cheers Mike - might pop in later

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes


----------



## mikeyB

Well, ladies, I have to go and interact with the real world. Couple of phone calls to make which could get complicated. Nothing that important in the great scheme of things, though. And get resupplies and the usual leftie newspapers.

See you in a couple of hours. Maggie is available if you need anything. She's busy making Key Lime pies to my spec, ready for the weekend.


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Good morning one and all.
> 
> Just back from a follow appt with GP.  Mixed news.  Iron levels very high to be monitored next month.  Magnesium low, eat more bananas.  Gold star for HbA1c and cholestetol.    However, since stopping blood pressure meds, readings starting to creep up, so being referred to hospital to be fitted with a 24 hour blood pressure monitor, at worst, a small dose med.    Also being referred to the balance clinic at the hospital, for a non surgical preocedure, to try and reverse the symptoms of BPPV, as it is now becoming unbearable.
> 
> Right now - can I have a full Scottish and a pot of tea, please.


Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Ditto

Can I ask what BPPV is? Doesn't sound good. 

I hope my connection stays with it for the weekend, I could just eat a slice of key lime pie, I don't think I've ever had it.


----------



## Hazel

Ljc said:


> Hazel, BPPV sounds horrible.  great news on the A1c and Cholesterol.




Benign paroxsymal positional vertigo.

there are crystals loose in the inner ear disturbing the balance in the inner ear.

procedure is violently shaking the head to replace the crystals.

do not fancy it - but can't stand the symptoms much longer - google bppv for a full, indeed much better description than I can offer.

I think it was caused when I tripped, fell and banged my head a couple of months back


----------



## Hazel

Ditto said:


> Can I ask what BPPV is? Doesn't sound good.
> 
> 
> 
> Diito I just posted a full description to someone else - if you read read that post


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Benign paroxsymal positional vertigo.
> 
> there are crystals loose in the inner ear disturbing the balance in the inner ear.
> 
> procedure is violently shaking the head to replace the crystals.
> 
> do not fancy it - but can't stand the symptoms much longer - google bppv for a full, indeed much better description than I can offer.
> 
> I think it was caused when I tripped, fell and banged my head a couple of months back


I think I'd rather stick with my postural hypotension thanks . I hope the errrr treatment works well for you


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm back and sorted out. The dog is sunbathing on the decking, and all's well in the land of Mull. Survived a car reversing into me in the car park in front of Spar, as did my transport, so it must be my lucky day. Old git. Nearly got my walking stick shoved where the sun don't shine.

Anyway, no harm, no foul. Anybody fancy a hot or cold drink to wash down some Victoria sponge or a hot cross bun from a hot cross cafe owner?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Well, I'm back and sorted out. The dog is sunbathing on the decking, and all's well in the land of Mull. Survived a car reversing into me in the car park in front of Spar, as did my transport, so it must be my lucky day. Old git. Nearly got my walking stick shoved where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Anyway, no harm, no foul. Anybody fancy a hot or cold drink to wash down some Victoria sponge or a hot cross bun from a hot cross cafe owner?


Bet the driver was embarrassed....or totally oblivious.
Just about to stick some candles on a real Victoria Sponge. ( not too many, now the kids are grown up I operate a tens and units policy) so a virtual slice and a mug of tea would go down well while I'm doing that.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, I'm back and sorted out. The dog is sunbathing on the decking, and all's well in the land of Mull. Survived a car reversing into me in the car park in front of Spar, as did my transport, so it must be my lucky day. Old git. Nearly got my walking stick shoved where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Anyway, no harm, no foul. Anybody fancy a hot or cold drink to wash down some Victoria sponge or a hot cross bun from a hot cross cafe owner?



Thought you'd never ask. You know I need fortifying in advance of tonight's activities. A real old head banging band on tonight...love it!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Bet the driver was embarrassed....or totally oblivious.
> Just about to stick some candles on a real Victoria Sponge. ( not too many, now the kids are grown up I operate a tens and units policy) so a virtual slice and a mug of tea would go down well while I'm doing that.


Not finished yet Robin? Sounds like a grand party, no doubt with lashings of ginger beer. Have a great time, anyway. I'll have to present my apologies, though, it's a bit far to come.

One  mug of tea plus a wedge of Victoria sponge is yours. Have a sit down for 5 minutes


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Not finished yet Robin? Sounds like a grand party, no doubt with lashings of ginger beer. Have a great time, anyway. I'll have to present my apologies, though, it's a bit far to come.
> 
> One  mug of tea plus a wedge of Victoria sponge is yours. Have a sit down for 5 minutes


Don't worry, I have been sitting down, just got up to do the next bit. Then will be sitting down again til it's time to bung the duck in the oven. I normally operate in five minute bursts, unless I'm gardening and get carried away.


----------



## Hazel

a lemon tea and a hot cross bum - pleade


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Thought you'd never ask. You know I need fortifying in advance of tonight's activities. A real old head banging band on tonight...love it!


Cor, that sounds ace. Are you going to stand by the speakers like we used to so that your liver starts wobbling? Ah, those were the days.

One Latte and a slice of Sponge for you then, though that might not last till the kebab on the way home...


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> a lemon tea and a hot cross bum - pleade


Afternoon, Hazel. Maybe you should join Amigo at her head banging show tonight.

One lemon tea and a hot cross bun for you then. These buns have a real old fashioned taste, not like supermarket rubbish. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike, but any headbanging will be done under medical supervision


----------



## Ljc

Mike I am glad to hear that you and your transport came to no harm. Must have been a shock for you though. 
I'd love a full works hot chocolate and a hot cross bun please.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Cor, that sounds ace. Are you going to stand by the speakers like we used to so that your liver starts wobbling? Ah, those were the days.
> 
> One Latte and a slice of Sponge for you then, though that might not last till the kebab on the way home...



Oh hell no, my ears won't stand the full onslaught these days Mike!  

I should be like Hazel and do any head banging under medical supervision!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. It was one of those slow motion things. Some folk nearby stopped anything worse happening.

One hot chocolate all-in, plus a hot cross bun coming up. No BG testing allowed in here


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lin. It was one of those slow motion things. Some folk nearby stopped anything worse happening.
> 
> One hot chocolate all-in, plus a hot cross bun coming up. No BG testing allowed in here


I'm glad to hear if it on bolpth counts 

PS , it looks like my iPad's been on the bottle


----------



## Amigo

I hope you've got a loud horn and reversing mirrors on your Madgemobile Mike!


----------



## mikeyB

Not on this one. When I get my 8mph road going scooter, that does have a loud horn and wing mirrors to watch out for logging lorries in on the road.

And it's all-terrain, so I can race round Calgary Sands and frighten the tourists.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Not on this one. When I get my 8mph road going scooter, that does have a loud horn and wing mirrors to watch out for logging lorries in on the road.
> 
> And it's all-terrain, so I can race round Calgary Sands and frighten the tourists.




Sounds very cool  
Any chance of a wedge of the Victoria sponge, my all time fave cake, with a cafe creme please


----------



## Ditto

I'd luv a hot x bun with tons of butter on and a cuppa with skimmed milk.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sounds very cool
> Any chance of a wedge of the Victoria sponge, my all time fave cake, with a cafe creme please



Hi Lucy, course there's a chance. One wedge of Victoria sponge and a cafe Creme coming up, Bon appetit


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> I'd luv a hot x bun with tons of butter on and a cuppa with skimmed milk.


Afternoon, Ditto. One hot cross bun buttered to within an inch of its life, and cup of tea with skimmed coming up. An odd combination if ever there was one


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Merci beaucoup Mike  Crikey I've just realised I haven't written any thing in French since I left secondary school in 1986!


----------



## Ditto

Thanks Mike, perfect.  I got into skimmed milk in my tea after joining Weight Watchers in 1975. Can't drink it with any other milk now!


----------



## mikeyB

I don't drink tea with milk at all. In fact, I'm just having an Earl Grey tea, which is far too delicate a flavour to ruin with milk. That's a relic from a diet 30 odd years ago too!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I don't drink tea with milk at all. In fact, I'm just having an Earl Grey tea, which is far too delicate a flavour to ruin with milk. That's a relic from a diet 30 odd years ago too!



You and HM The Queen it seems. She takes her Earl Grey without milk and sugar in a bone china cup. Not that I've ever taken refreshments with her however you understand!


----------



## mikeyB

I take my Earl Grey in a Mull Rally mug, and so would she if she came round.

Anyway, on that republican note, I'll close proceedings for the night. The cool room has a shelf full of Key Lime pies ( though it's not a pie, it's a tart. Americans, eh?). They will be unleashed on the calorie and cholesterol deficient after lunch tomorrow. 

I'll see you for brekkie tomorrow at 10.15.

Have a good evening, and don't forget to bung some money into comic relief.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Beautiful day, so get the washing out.

We're all ready for breakfast. Are you?


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. I  would love to get the washing out, but  the machine has other ideas , guess who switched off the quick wash program today 
I could just about manage a full Scottish, with extra black pud toast, lime marmalade and a hot choc please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Oh dear, the best laid plans and all that.

Anyway, you can comfort yourself with a full Scottish with extra black pud (good for the anaemia) and toast and lime marmalade with a hot choc. 

That'll set you up for the rest of the day


----------



## Hazel

Have you set up the picnic tables outside, so we can enjoy the sun?


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks. I'll have the full Monty with additional black pudding, some crispy mushrooms, no hash browns and an Americano please....plenty of Lo-Salt for the potassium too please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Recovered from last nights rock session? 

One full breakfast, extra black pud and crispy mushrooms and an Americano (cos there's no hash browns, extra black pud is free). Plus a sprinkling of potassium rich LoSalt. Health food, that's the hallmark of this cafe


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. Recovered from last nights rock session?
> 
> One full breakfast, extra black pud and crispy mushrooms and an Americano (cos there's no hash browns, extra black pud is free). Plus a sprinkling of potassium rich LoSalt. Health food, that's the hallmark of this cafe



Nothing like a good fry up to mop up the evening excesses Mike! Very decent band of the old rock school type. Plus they do lots of Journey which I adore!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Morning all.  T-shirt weather in our south facing back garden - French doors are wide open.  Some of the chores completed this morning and I'll then attempt to clean the patio area and top up my vitamin D.  Can I have a macchiato and wholemeal toast with raspberry jam please Mike - I'll take it outside of course.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Nothing like a good fry up to mop up the evening excesses Mike! Very decent band of the old rock school type. Plus they do lots of Journey which I adore!




Arena rock in a pub! Don't stop believin'


----------



## Amigo

It's a bright but not warm 12 degrees here today so I'm still going to have to pop the Vit D from a bottle for the time being. Enjoy the sun if it's out where you are


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Morning all.  T-shirt weather in our south facing back garden - French doors are wide open.  Some of the chores completed this morning and I'll then attempt to clean the patio area and top up my vitamin D.  Can I have a macchiato and wholemeal toast with raspberry jam please Mike - I'll take it outside of course.


Morning Matt. What a beautiful day for a ride out. Our French doors are wide open too. Ben the dog is sunning himself on the decking.

Macchiato coming up, with wholemeal toast and French raspberry conserve, so extra fruit, no extra charge for flavour here


----------



## Hazel

Mikey, did no reply to my question, I'll stay at home in the sun


----------



## Ditto

Glorious here in sunny Manc. Not had an Earl Grey for ages, have you got one served in a lovely china cup and saucer with a slice of lemon please and a Bath Oliver? I had my breakfast earlier.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ditto. I'll do that for you as you bask in unnatural sunshine in Manchester. Enjoy it while you can

Sorry Hazel, the answers is yes....

Right, I've got to go and showered, shaved and beard trimmed, get some supplies, and the papers. Maggie has been busy putting chairs and tables outside for the vitamin D orgy. She will serve you while I'm away.

Don't forget, when I get back, the Key Lime pies will be up to room temperature, the whipped cream topping  applied along with grated lime peel. Yup, it's one of your 5 a day.

See you later


----------



## Ditto

Thank you. I know! I'm not used to it.  I shall slather on the Amber Solaire.


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> Morning Matt. What a beautiful day for a ride out. Our French doors are wide open too. Ben the dog is sunning himself on the decking.
> 
> Macchiato coming up, with wholemeal toast and French raspberry conserve, so extra fruit, no extra charge for flavour here



Fantastique, merci beaucoup Mike.  On days like today I think the world can't be that bad really, can it?


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, everyone. Just been for a long walk of two halves. Freezing cold north wind in our faces along the way out, boiling hot down the valley on the way back. Glorious sun. Larks ascending. Must be Spring. Think I've earned something, when's the key lime pie making an appearance?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the tardy response, which is entirely due to a post lunch doze, the unalienable right of modern man. 

The Key Lime Pie is ready and waiting for your orders, though the limes are from Spain, not the Florida Keys, but let's not get precious, a lime's a lime.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for the tardy response, which is entirely due to a post lunch doze, the unalienable right of modern man.
> 
> The Key Lime Pie is ready and waiting for your orders, though the limes are from Spain, not the Florida Keys, but let's not get precious, a lime's a lime.



I'm ready to slice the lime pie and extract a generous portion for myself Mike. I might just have a refreshing lemonade with that please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. I'll do the slicing - there has to a semblance of portion control for the accountants, after all. 

Plus a home made lemonade (allegedly). Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Ooh, excellent, I'll have a piece, please, and a cup of tea, before I head outside while we still have the rare phenomenon of the wind and the sun coming from opposite directions, thus providing a nice warm sheltered spot on the garden bench (newly rubbed down and teak-oiled for the season, normally the kiss of death for the weather).


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. I'll do the slicing - there has to a semblance of portion control for the accountants, after all.
> 
> Plus a home made lemonade (allegedly). Enjoy



Ok boss!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Ooh, excellent, I'll have a piece, please, and a cup of tea, before I head outside while we still have the rare phenomenon of the wind and the sun coming from opposite directions, thus providing a nice warm sheltered spot on the garden bench (newly rubbed down and teak-oiled for the season, normally the kiss of death for the weather).



Hi, Robin one slice of Key Lime Pie and cup of tea to be enjoyed by you and your soon to be teak oiled bottom (its the sun, opens the grain slightly)


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm sitting in the conservatory sipping an Earl Grey tea, and thinking alls well with the world. Apart from the grass needs cutting. Must give the gardener a call...

Just shout if you need anything, I'll hear.


----------



## Ljc

I've been waiting for this all day, I would love a slice And a sparkling water with a dash of lemon juice please


----------



## Ljc

I managed to top up on some vit  D this afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I've been waiting for this all day, I would love a slice And a sparkling water with a dash of lemon juice please




Hi Lin, I assume the washing is now drying nicely, so here's a pleasant break before you iron the sheets.

One wedge of Key Lime Pie and sparkling water with a dash is all yours. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lin, I assume the washing is now drying nicely, so here's a pleasant break before you iron the sheets.
> 
> One wedge of Key Lime Pie and sparkling water with a dash is all yours. Enjoy


Yum, ta. 
Ironing , that sounds horrid, what is it


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Yum, ta.
> Ironing , that sounds horrid, what is it



Iron sheets? Do people do that! Eeek!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Iron sheets? Do people do that! Eeek!


Just googled it, OMG noooooo


----------



## Ljc

Errm, I've actually used these


----------



## mikeyB

Fell for that one, you two.

Less casual comments have started wars before now


----------



## mikeyB

Any fule kno the servants do the ironing, anyway.


----------



## Ljc

Sorry Mike I promise I won't do any ironing(whatever that is) in the cafe


----------



## Amigo

I've just put a dab of Lenor behind the ears and I'm ready for a nice latte please


----------



## Ljc

Could I please please ...... possibly have another slice


----------



## Greyhound Gal

3 large shrubs dug up from shrub bed, ivy cleared, pots weeded, 4 pots planted up, another empty 5 prepared for their plants, dogs walked and fed.  I think I deserve to put my feet up and partake of a piece of pie and I fancy a root beer please kind sir.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I've just put a dab of Lenor behind the ears and I'm ready for a nice latte please


Latte is not a verb, (or more particularly, a gerund) and a dab of Lenor not as seductive as you might think.

Anyway, here's a nice Latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Could I please please ...... possibly have another slice


Course you can have another slice, there's lots left. I'll not tell anybody, honest.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> 3 large shrubs dug up from shrub bed, ivy cleared, pots weeded, 4 pots planted up, another empty 5 prepared for their plants, dogs walked and fed.  I think I deserve to put my feet up and partake of a piece of pie and I fancy a root beer please kind sir.


Well that's us lot put to shame GG. How very dare you

Course you deserve to put your feet up, so here's a wedge of pie and a root beer to help you feel properly self satisfied


----------



## Amigo

Oh I do believe I fell asleep! Last night's excesses clearly catching up with me. I'm clearly in need of a high dose of caffeine and any sweet delicacy still left at this time of day (you don't count Mike!)


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> 3 large shrubs dug up from shrub bed, ivy cleared, pots weeded, 4 pots planted up, another empty 5 prepared for their plants, dogs walked and fed.  I think I deserve to put my feet up and partake of a piece of pie and I fancy a root beer please kind sir.


I'm exhausted just reading this , in fact I've come over all peculiar , Mike  I think another piece of that pie would help


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Oh I do believe I fell asleep! Last night's excesses clearly catching up with me. I'm clearly in need of a high dose of caffeine and any sweet delicacy still left at this time of day (you don't count Mike!)



Nothing wrong with an afternoon nap, Amigo. It's a sign of of a brain gathering its energy before The Voice. 

How about a double shot Latte and a piece of Baklava. Nice sugar hit


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'm exhausted just reading this , in fact I've come over all peculiar , Mike  I think another piece of that pie would help


Three in an afternoon Lin?  You can have another piece, for sure,  and with that, you get a free 10 units of Humalog.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Nothing wrong with an afternoon nap, Amigo. It's a sign of of a brain gathering its energy before The Voice.
> 
> How about a double shot Latte and a piece of Baklava. Nice sugar hit



Will do very nicely Mike thanks. Truth is, despite the chipper exterior, I'm feeling lower than a daschund's doo-dahs today


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Three in an afternoon Lin?  You can have another piece, for sure,  and with that, you get a free 10 units of Humalog.


Only 10


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Will do very nicely Mike thanks. Truth is, despite the chipper exterior, I'm feeling lower than a daschund's doo-dahs today


Oh dear, Key Lime Pie not do the trick? Hope this is just a day thing, tomorrow being another one, and not adversity. 4 inches from ground zero is not a good place to be.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear, Key Lime Pie not do the trick? Hope this is just a day thing, tomorrow being another one, and not adversity. 4 inches from ground zero is not a good place to be.



Nothing that a new healthier body, a different life or a good therapist couldn't put right Mike. But I'll start with another slice of pie and take it from there!  

Sorry to be a moaning Minne...


----------



## mikeyB

Good on you, Amigo, I start every day with those thoughts running round my head, till the dog leaps at me as the stairlift reaches the ground floor. You won't know this, but a paw slamming into your wedding tackle takes your mind off everything

Here's another slice of pie. Another runaway success in the cafe


----------



## mikeyB

Now then, it's closing time. But not for Maggie, who has to restock the Key Lime Pie after this afternoons assault on our stock. More overtime money coming out of the Get Mike an Apartment in Venice Fund. Come on, you lot, it's at least as important as Comic Relief.

Anyway, have a good evening, don't forget to put your clocks forward, but conveniently there's no Premiership football, so you can get to bed earlier with no Match of the Day. Fortuitous, isn't it? 

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15, or later for those who forget.


----------



## Amigo

Night Mike and sleep well. We'll do what we can to further the Venice apartment fund though why you'd want to be there is beyond me!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. You've all lost an hour, the government stole it without asking. Get out on the streets and protest

No don't do that. Come in here and have some breakfast first. We're restocked with Key Lime Pie for this afternoon. You can't have it for breakfast, you aren't a teenager anymore, so tide yourself over with a full English or Scottish brekkie. One of your 5 a day, if you have grilled tomato or beans. Two, if you count eggs as vegetables - well they're not meat, are they?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone, seems I'm a bit early.
Re your apartment in Venice fund, Here's a donation
 

​


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, it's a beautiful day here and I'm feeling better, plus I've had cards and presents from my 2 youngest, the 'big' ones are coming over later 
I'd love a full English and a mug of tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

I forgot to say, Happy Mother's Day to all mothers, it's supposed to be the day when you are waited on hand and foot.

Fat chance. Come in here instead.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning Mike, it's a beautiful day here and I'm feeling better, plus I've had cards and presents from my 2 youngest, the 'big' ones are coming over later
> I'd love a full English and a mug of tea please.


Morning Lucy, pleased to hear they remembered. And that you're feeling better.

One full English coming up with a nice steaming mug of tea. And, of course the free toast that goes with that. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone, seems I'm a bit early.
> Re your apartment in Venice fund, Here's a donation
> View attachment 3113
> 
> ​


Thanks for the donation, Lin. Hungry?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Thanks for the donation, Lin. Hungry?


How did you know.
I would like a nice runny fried egg and black pud sarnie and a Coke please.


----------



## New-journey

Morning Mike, lovely to see you this morning. I will have a veggy breakfast please with a mango smoothie, rather hungry here. Already spoken to one daughter in Australia, just two to go!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> How did you know.
> I would like a nice runny fried egg and black pud sarnie and a Coke please.


Morning, Lin. I hope it's as lovely and sunny at the bottom end of the weather map as it is at the top

One gently fried egg and black pudding sarnie coming up, plus a Coke. I'm not going to comment about the Coke, however you want your caffeine in the morning is fine by me


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Morning Mike, lovely to see you this morning. I will have a veggy breakfast please with a mango smoothie, rather hungry here. Already spoken to one daughter in Australia, just two to go!


Morning, New Journey, good to see you too on this lovely morning, basking in the adulation of the offspring

One veggie brekkie coming up, plus a mango smoothie. All sounds a bit healthy to me, but whatever floats your boat


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Morning, New Journey, good to see you too on this lovely morning, basking in the adulation of the offspring
> 
> One veggie brekkie coming up, plus a mango smoothie. All sounds a bit healthy to me, but whatever floats your boat


followed by your lime pie, or is it too early?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

When I was younger and had a life  I used to drink cold coke when I had a hangover, has to be full sugar though.

Thanks for the delicious brekkie, I was so hungry as I hardly ate yesterday. Going to make up for it today though, Chinese takeaway tonight with our respective mum's.


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> followed by your lime pie, or is it too early?



Sorry, New Journey, thats an afternoon treat to tempt you, no cheating


----------



## Ljc

It is rather nice here, I just wish this breeze would warm up, one of the bonuses of coastal living  lol


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike and happy day to the mothers 

My son has made me a lovely vase and pottery flowers at his Centre and a framed picture he's painted. All very personal and all the more beautiful for its imperfections 

I'll have a crispy bacon sandwich and a latte please. 

I have dinner to make and a visit to my mum at her Care Home. She won't remember it's Mothers Day and won't much care bless her but I've still got her a big bag of pressies (which she'll forget in 2 mins).


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike and happy day to the mothers
> 
> My son has made me a lovely vase and pottery flowers at his Centre and a framed picture he's painted. All very personal and all the more beautiful for its imperfections
> 
> I'll have a crispy bacon sandwich and a latte please.
> 
> I have dinner to make and a visit to my mum at her Care Home. She won't remember it's Mothers Day and won't much care bless her but I've still got her a big bag of pressies (which she'll forget in 2 mins).


What a wonderful gift, Amigo, that must have lifted your spirits no end.

A crispy bacon sandwich and Latte is yours, and enjoy the rest of the day

(By the way, I've loved Venice since I was 14. It's full of faded glory, like me)


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, oops, afternoon, just looked at the kitchen clock, which I have remembered to change. Got a bunch of flowers from daughter, son says isn't it enough that he's graced me with his presence this weekend? ( the fact it was his birthday on Friday and he got a birthday meal cooked for him has nothing to do with it, of course.) And he says I brought him up to avoid commercialism. Blokes!
Too late for brekkie, I think, so just a large cappucino, please. Off riding this afternoon, can't decide whether it will be boiling in the sun or freezing in the wind.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> What a wonderful gift, Amigo, that must have lifted your spirits no end.
> 
> A crispy bacon sandwich and Latte is yours, and enjoy the rest of the day
> 
> (By the way, I've loved Venice since I was 14. It's full of faded glory, like me)



Thanks Mike, yes his efforts against all the odds makes me very proud indeed! 

Sailing into Venice on a cruise ship was so spectacularly beautiful and seemed bathed in a golden hue. It brought tears to my eyes 
However, I found the place tourist worn and cynical and the inflated prices brought more tears to my eyes! I appreciate this is to be expected (especially when the cruise ships descend on it) and they milk the tourists in the main haunts but I left feeling disappointed nonetheless. And it rained all day! Sad that I didn't feel the real beauty it can offer.

Right another coffee I think and on with lunch preparations. I'm preparing a Moroccan tagine and accompaniments


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning everyone, oops, afternoon, just looked at the kitchen clock, which I have remembered to change. Got a bunch of flowers from daughter, son says isn't it enough that he's graced me with his presence this weekend? ( the fact it was his birthday on Friday and he got a birthday meal cooked for him has nothing to do with it, of course. And he says I brought him up to avoid commercialism. Blokes!)
> Too late for brekkie, I think, so just a large cappucino, please. Off riding this afternoon, can't decide whether it will be boiling in the sun or freezing in the wind.


Good afternoon, Robin. Don't worry, you'll work up a sweat riding this afternoon. Don't fall off, hard ground after all this sun. 

One large cappuccino coming up. Never mind about missing brekkie, have some Key Lime Pie after your ride


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Thanks Mike, yes his efforts against all the odds makes me very proud indeed!
> 
> Sailing into Venice on a cruise ship was so spectacularly beautiful and seemed bathed in a golden hue. It brought tears to my eyes
> However, I found the place tourist worn and cynical and the inflated prices brought more tears to my eyes! I appreciate this is to be expected (especially when the cruise ships descend on it) and they milk the tourists in the main haunts but I left feeling disappointed nonetheless. And it rained all day! Sad that I didn't feel the real beauty it can offer.
> 
> Right another coffee I think and on with lunch preparations. I'm preparing a Moroccan tagine and accompaniments


Its the cruise ships that are ruining Venice. The time for Venice is in the evening, when they've all disappeared. They are starting  to realise this, and will be limiting the cruse ships to a minimum. You have to spend a few days there to appreciate it at all.

Right, one large Latte while you work. Sounds yummy. Don't forget the Apricots.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, buddies, I have to go and smarten up and get in some supplies for tonight's curry, and get the Sunday Papers to fall asleep over.

Maggie will serve emergency supplies while I'm away, and I'll be back in a while to serve the Key Lime Pie addicts


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, buddies, I have to go and smarten up and get in some supplies for tonight's curry, and get the Sunday Papers to fall asleep over.
> 
> Maggie will serve emergency supplies while I'm away, and I'll be back in a while to serve the Key Lime Pie addicts



Enjoy your day Mike and yes I've remembered the apricots!


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back for the Key Lime Pie onslaught for those not involved in drinking too much bubbly on Mothers Day


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'm back for the Key Lime Pie onslaught for those not involved in drinking too much bubbly on Mothers Day



I'll have a slice Mike before I head off out  tea with that please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, Amigo, one swift slice of KLP and a tea before duty is done. Give your mum my love for providing me with such a good customer


----------



## Ljc

I'll have one too and a latte too please. Is the fire lit Mike I need to warm up , I swear this darn breeze is coming from Siberia.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, Amigo, one swift slice of KLP and a tea before duty is done. Give your mum my love for providing me with such a good customer



Oh I will Mike. You'd love her, she's just the kind of sparky female you like!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'll have one too and a latte too please. Is the fire lit Mike I need to warm up , I swear this darn breeze is coming from Siberia.


I'm familiar with that wind, Lin, learned to cope with it in St Andrews. The fire will always be lit for you as a consequence

One Latte and a slice of pie coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, a big slice of KLP and a cafe creme please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lucy. How's today going? Feet up watching the world go by? Grapes being peeled for you? Tootsie nails being painted by handsome slaves?

If not, a big slice of KLP and a cafe Creme should compensate. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you very much 
Yes, I'm being waited on hand and foot  OH has hovered, mopped the kitchen floor, sorted laundry and made me a cooked breakfast. I'm looking forward to a foot massage later


----------



## mikeyB

And, I trust, following the mantra shown in your Avatar!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yep, lol!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, that's Mother's Day service coming to an end. I hope everyone has had a good day - how could you not in such beautiful weather?

We'll be open again tomorrow at 10.15, when everyone should have recovered from the jet lag effect of the time change, even if very young children haven't. Cbeebies should sort that out.

There are still kippers available for brekkie, and there are two KLPs left, so it's very much first come first served, though I could handle pre-orders, if you want to start unseemly fights.

Have a good evening and a peaceful night.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, that's Mother's Day service coming to an end. I hope everyone has had a good day - how could you not in such beautiful weather?
> 
> We'll be open again tomorrow at 10.15, when everyone should have recovered from the jet lag effect of the time change, even if very young children haven't. Cbeebies should sort that out.
> 
> There are still kippers available for brekkie, and there are two KLPs left, so it's very much first come first served, though I could handle pre-orders, if you want to start unseemly fights.
> 
> Have a good evening and a peaceful night.



Same to you Mike and thank you for your attentive service today


----------



## Ditto

I miss Mother's Day service as it was back in the day. I would always get some daffs and leaves and stuff in a margarine container from the offspring.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, another glorious day, apart from the fact that it's Monday.

Anybody hungry or caffeine deficient?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, another glorious day, apart from the fact that it's Monday.
> 
> Anybody hungry or caffeine deficient?



Another Bob Geldorf Day! I'm certainly caffeine deficient and please throw in a well stuffed bacon roll with that please. Does Maggie stretch to home made rice pudding for this afternoon?


----------



## Ljc

Morning Mike, you'll be pleased to hear I'm both , but sad to say the suns gone and got all shy this morning , I'll have a warm up in front of this lovely fire.
While I contemplate crispy bacon, a gently fried egg on fried bread, 2 sausages, mushrooms and black pud plus a large mug of strong white coffee.
Oh and two toasts and lime marmalade please .


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Another Bob Geldorf Day! I'm certainly caffeine deficient and please throw in a well stuffed bacon roll with that please. Does Maggie stretch to home made rice pudding for this afternoon?


Morning Amigo, how are you today? In reasonable working order?

One large Latte and bacon roll coming up. I'll tell Maggie to get the pud sorted


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, is there room by the fire for me as well, Lin? Just dull and mild here, but threw on a gilet and drove 6 miles down the road to do the weekly shop and descended into mist and gloom, The car thermometer was showing 4 degrees and everyone else was muffled up in coats and scarves.
Nice warming cappucino would hit the spot, please Mike.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, how are you today? In reasonable working order?
> 
> One large Latte and bacon roll coming up. I'll tell Maggie to get the pud sorted



I'm fair to middling thanks...mainly middling or should that be piddling! 9 wees a night are very exhausting! 

Hope you're good this Monday.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning Mike, you'll be pleased to hear I'm both , but sad to say the suns gone and got all shy this morning , I'll have a warm up in front of this lovely fire.
> While I contemplate crispy bacon, a gently fried egg on fried bread, 2 sausages, mushrooms and black pud plus a large mug of strong white coffee.
> Oh and two toasts and lime marmalade please .


Morning Lin. Same questions, really. Fit to face Monday? 

I'll sort all that out for you. Nothing like a cooked brekkie to set you up for the day. It's the British way, these continentals can't figure that out


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning everyone, is there room by the fire for me as well, Lin? Just dull and mild here, but threw on a gilet and drove 6 miles down the road to do the weekly shop and descended into mist and gloom, The car thermometer was showing 4 degrees and everyone else was muffled up in coats and scarves.
> Nice warming cappucino would hit the spot, please Mike.


Morning, Robin. Upside down weather  again then, quite warm and sunny here. 

Yup, there's room by the fire, and here's a cappuccino to warm you up. Have a good relax


----------



## Ljc

I didn't realise  it was Monday Mike, I'm fine, thanks for asking.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Morning Mike and everyone else.  Still sunny but feels just a bit cooler here. Day off work for me so I suppose I'd better get some gardening done.  Before that can I have a double espresso and large slice of lemon drizzle cake please - replacing my glycogen stores from yesterday.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone, how are you all?

Mike, could I have 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of tea

Thanks


----------



## Ljc

Oh Amigo, you must be so exhausted.  
Yes Robin  there's  plenty of room by the fire.


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Morning Mike and everyone else.  Still sunny but feels just a bit cooler here. Day off work for me so I suppose I'd better get some gardening done.  Before that can I have a double espresso and large slice of lemon drizzle cake please - replacing my glycogen stores from yesterday.


Morning Matt, I'm happy to restore your glycogen, it's nice to have something in reserve

One double espresso coming up, plus a calorie laden slice of Lemon Drizzle Cake.  That should certainly set you up for gardening


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone, how are you all?
> 
> Mike, could I have 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of tea
> 
> Thanks


Morning Hazel. Hope you are in fine fettle. I don't know how I am this morning, I went to bed at midnight and woke at 10. Must have needed it I suppose. Mind, I'll never understand my body, and even less the brain.

Anyway, enough navel gazing, two poached eggs on toast coming up, with a pot of Scottish Blend to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Hazel

Didn't sleep well at all last night.

Trying to gee myself to go out for a walk and get some vitamin D


----------



## Ljc

Now it's past 12, I'd reallllly love a slice of that delicious KLP please plus another caffeine hit.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Now it's past 12, I'd reallllly love a slice of that delicious KLP please plus another caffeine hit.


You are a sly one, Lin. One slice of KLP and a double shot Latte. Enjoy

Now, I must go and get sorted and get in some supplies. I've got a new cleaner coming in a bit later on, so I must be at my best. And on my best behaviour.

Maggie, as ever, is available for emergency supplies.

I'll see you later, if I've not been hoovered up


----------



## Amigo

Maggie, if you're listening (he wasn't) and the master allows, any chance of knocking up a proper rice pudding please? I love the nutmeg skin that forms too! Yum!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, sorry for my lack of attention, the new cleaner has to be shown where everything is, including the hot spots for dog fur. 

Amigo, as I said earlier, I got Maggie to make the rice pud, so unless she's been hiding and dong her knitting on my time, it should be ready for consumption, including  the nutmeggy skin


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi folks, sorry for my lack of attention, the new cleaner has to be shown where everything is, including the hot spots for dog fur.
> 
> Amigo, as I said earlier, I got Maggie to make the rice pud, so unless she's been hiding and dong her knitting on my time, it should be ready for consumption, including  the nutmeggy skin



Sounds lush does that Mike. I'm ready for mine please!

Hope your new cleaner cut the mustard, it's so hard to get good hired help these days! Lol


----------



## Ljc

Erm that does sound lush, could I have some too please Mike.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon everyone! I really fancy a scone with clotted cream, jam and a pot of Assam tea please Mike.
It's a lovely sunny and warm afternoon here


----------



## mikeyB

Still a bit chaotic here, so it's Rice pud (there's double cream in that) for Amigo and Ljc. Distinctly yummy.

And good afternoon Lucy, another cream fan

One pot of Assam, a scone and clotted cream with Strawberry conserve for you. Enjoy

French doors still wide open. At the moment, Ben the dog thinks it's too hot to sunbathe after his walk. So does OH


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Still a bit chaotic here, so it's Rice pud (there's double cream in that) for Amigo and Ljc. Distinctly yummy.
> 
> And good afternoon Lucy, another cream fan
> 
> One pot of Assam, a scone and clotted cream with Strawberry conserve for you. Enjoy
> 
> French doors still wide open. At the moment, Ben the dog thinks it's too hot to sunbathe after his walk. So does OH



One happy lady with that afternoon delight Mike (and no, it wasn't intended to be a smutty remark!)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you, that's cheered me up no end


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, a bit late saying this, but the cafe is now done and dusted for the day. (I fell asleep)

Back at 10.15 tomorrow, or bright and early in retired language. Have a good evening, specially as it's staying lighter by government decree.

Stay safe, behave, and be kind. I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## am64

bangs loudly on door .....hello hello hello ??? sorry i thought i saw lights on ....


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Hi folks, sorry for my lack of attention, the new cleaner has to be shown where everything is, including the hot spots for dog fur.
> 
> Amigo, as I said earlier, I got Maggie to make the rice pud, so unless she's been hiding and dong her knitting on my time, it should be ready for consumption, including  the nutmeggy skin


Mmm sounds lovely. I love rice pudding but don't make it now


----------



## Ditto

Gordon Bennett there's nowhere open and I'm ravenous. Could just go some rice pud!


----------



## mikeyB

I wondered why the dog was barking last might, it's all these rice pudding addicts hammering at the door. I'll have the police round thinking I'm dealing drugs

Morning all, another cloudless day here. In truth, I don't really care what you're weather is like, except in the sense of schadenfreude. 

Brekkie is available, including my favourite Greek brekkie of cold rice pudding with cinnamon sprinkled on. Limited supplies of that, but because of the popularity, rice pudding will be a fixture on the afternoon menu. I like it because it's cheap to make, and there's a belting mark up.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I wondered why the dog was barking last might, it's all these rice pudding addicts hammering at the door. I'll have the police round thinking I'm dealing drugs
> 
> Morning all, another cloudless day here. In truth, I don't really care what you're weather is like, except in the sense of schadenfreude.
> 
> Brekkie is available, including my favourite Greek brekkie of cold rice pudding with cinnamon sprinkled on. Limited supplies of that, but because of the popularity, rice pudding will be a fixture on the afternoon menu. I like it because it's cheap to make, and there's a belting mark up.



Morning Mike and I trust all is working as well as can be expected. Now I'm always keen to embrace different cultures so I'll happily have a portion of that Greek style rice pudding please.
Tackling wardrobe clearing today in order to support my chosen charity. Not sure how I'll do it with the knackered shoulder but the spirit is willing


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo, I'm feeling on top of the world today, even better after my caffeine fix with a double shot Americano.

I assume you'd like a coffee with your Greek style rice pud, so I'll do you a Latte as well. I love this brekkie. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Belting Mark up or not , I'll have a big bowl of cold rice pud please and a caffeine hit.


----------



## Ljc

Oh meant that o ask, any chance of Cod roe, chips and mushy peas thirst afternoon?, if so I prefer them cold , I'll be in around 3 pm


----------



## TheBorgiaBull

Ima just curl up in a corner, kay?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Are you in full working order today? Body working in harmony with the brain? 

One large bowl of cold rice pud with cinnamon coming up, and a double shot Latte to put a spring in your step. Enjoy


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. Not quite so warm and sunny today but at least dry.
Just opened the conservatory door as Jet was looking longingly at the couch in there. He is now nicely comfy on there, Sundance is in his normal position of on his back, legs akimbo on his duvet on the floor. All's well with the world 
Could I place an early order for a latte, KLP and rice pudding for about 12.30 please? Thought I'd best get in early as the rice pud seems to be disappearing fast....


----------



## mikeyB

TheBorgiaBull said:


> Ima just curl up in a corner, kay?


 Hi BorgiaBull, good to see you in here. You doing the JK Rowling writing technique of sitting in a cafe all day creating best sellers? Does raise the intellectual tone, I suppose. Would you like a drink to help with the inspiration?


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - happy Tuesday everyone.

Just received a text from my Slimming World consultant, advising me that I was awarded Slimmer on the Month for March - the 5th month running.    Yey!

So, can I have 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and lemon tea please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning everyone. Not quite so warm and sunny today but at least dry.
> Just opened the conservatory door as Jet was looking longingly at the couch in there. He is now nicely comfy on there, Sundance is in his normal position of on his back, legs akimbo on his duvet on the floor. All's well with the world
> Could I place an early order for a latte, KLP and rice pudding for about 12.30 please? Thought I'd best get in early as the rice pud seems to be disappearing fast....


Hi GG, I may not be around at 12.30, that's when I disappear to get supplies in (chiefly pudding rice today) but your order will be ready for collection at 12.30. I'll tell Maggie now


----------



## TheBorgiaBull

mikeyB said:


> Hi BorgiaBull, good to see you in here. You doing the JK Rowling writing technique of sitting in a cafe all day creating best sellers? Does raise the intellectual tone, I suppose. Would you like a drink to help with the inspiration?



Lots and lots of coffee is needed. Or vodka. I don't mind which >_>


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - happy Tuesday everyone.
> 
> Just received a text from my Slimming World consultant, advising me that I was awarded Slimmer on the Month for March - the 5th month running.    Yey!
> 
> So, can I have 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and lemon tea please Mike.


Morning Hazel. Happy Tuesday to you too Well done, yet another award. I expect the faces of your fellow slimmers will by now be wearing fairly forced smiles of congratulation.

Two poached eggs on toast with lemon tea coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Any rice pud left? Can you stick a dollop of jam in it? 

I am being inspired to go Slimming World, I'm gonna ask my sisters if they'll come...maybe we could even manouvre Mum there too, make a night of it!


----------



## mikeyB

TheBorgiaBull said:


> Lots and lots of coffee is needed. Or vodka. I don't mind which >_>


Sorry, BB no alcohol licence, but I can supply you with a 1 litre heated carafe of coffee which should last a chapter or two. Just call out if you need a refill or an emergency wedge of cake or bowl of rice pud.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Any rice pud left? Can you stick a dollop of jam in it?
> 
> I am being inspired to go Slimming World, I'm gonna ask my sisters if they'll come...maybe we could even manouvre Mum there too, make a night of it!


Morning Ditto. Yes, there is rice pudding left, and I will stick a dollop of jam in it. You can always spot a Manc! 

And yes, Hazel is an inspiration for those of us who need to disappear slightly, go for it


----------



## TheBorgiaBull

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, BB no alcohol licence, but I can supply you with a 1 litre heated carafe of coffee which should last a chapter or two. Just call out if you need a refill or an emergency wedge of cake or bowl of rice pud.



SO MUCH COFFEE!

Winning!


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, BB and it's free. First visit newbies always get their first order free. (Said through gritted teeth)


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. Are you in full working order today? Body working in harmony with the brain?
> 
> One large bowl of cold rice pud with cinnamon coming up, and a double shot Latte to put a spring in your step. Enjoy


Oops I've just given my other brain cell a tweek lol, I'm in errm erm ....... now


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I walked down to exercise class in mist and gloom, and emerged again into lovely spring sunshine. And I'm stretched and toned as well! OK, OK, I will head for the shower before I get complaints, but I could do with a quick cappuccino first, I'll go and sit in a well ventilated corner.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin, pleased you enjoyed you exercise class. Nothing wrong with a good healthy sweat, it's natural. One cappuccino heading your way.

You won't mind drinking that on one of the outside tables in the breeze would you?


----------



## mikeyB

Right, gang, I have to leave you for a short time while I get myself up to social standards, and grab my usual selection of leftie nationalist newspapers.

Maggie will serve you while I'm away. I'll be back later to assuage the demand for rice pud. The usual selection of cakes is still available, of course.

See you later


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - happy Tuesday everyone.
> 
> Just received a text from my Slimming World consultant, advising me that I was awarded Slimmer on the Month for March - the 5th month running.    Yey!
> 
> So, can I have 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and lemon tea please Mike.


Well done.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you very much


----------



## Ditto

> You can always spot a Manc!


Or hear one.  Thank you Mike, that pud and jam went down a treat. Glad Maggie is around, I could just eat a meat and potato pie with chips and beans now before I go into Sale to post ebay stuff and get victuals for me and Mum.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, slightly delayed by events. Anybody for pud or cake? Any starving writers need a shot of calories? Any just plain greedy customers?

Come along in, all welcome


----------



## Ljc

I'm starving as well as greedy ,  Is their any chance of that cold cod roe, chips and mushy peas and a can of Coke?  , if not I'll have a sausage sarnie please


----------



## Hazel

Just been out for for a wee walk - wall to wall solid grey sky - hate it.

When you are free, lemon tea please


----------



## Ljc

It's bootiful here, sun, sea, heat no Sangria though


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'm starving as well as greedy ,  Is their any chance of that cold cod roe, chips and mushy peas and a can of Coke?  , if not I'll have a sausage sarnie please


You don't have to own up in here, Lin. I can do you a sausage buttie - the meal Ditto ordered isn't on the normal menu, I think Maggie nipped out to the chippy and stuck £1.50 on the price, being a good Govan lass. Your sausage butty is the usual quality and value


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Just been out for for a wee walk - wall to wall solid grey sky - hate it.
> 
> When you are free, lemon tea please


Gloomy in the middle of Greater Caledonia? Never mind, here's a pot of tea with freshly picked lemons from the tropical heat of the Isle of Mull. That'll cheer you up, even it is a fib


----------



## Ljc

Do you by any chance have any apple donuts in, I'd love an iced coffee as well please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin, yes we do have apple donuts in store, so you can have a couple of those with an iced coffee. Very summery feel to that order. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

A couple, You know me so well


----------



## Amigo

Oh dear gawd, how did one woman manage to accumulate so many clothes? Well I've had a cull today and am absolutely exhausted! The Charity will be pleased (as long as the scallies don't pinch it before they get there!). It's happened before!  A van came round the area impersonating the real charity complete with fake ID's! Unbelievable!

Anyway I'm in need of urgent refreshment. A latte and a slice of anything decadent will do please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, couldn't you get the chambermaid to clear things out for you? You sound like you've worn yourself out. 

Anyway. Decadent. Well, here's a Latte with a slice of lemon drizzle cake with a drizzle of Limoncella as well. That's the best I can do for decadence on a Tuesday.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all  I'd love a slice of lemon drizzle cake and a mug of tea please. I've been decorating the lounge today , a job I detest!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lucy. If you don't like doing it I'll just have to ask someone else to do mine.

One slice of lemon drizzle and a mug of tea coming up. You've earned it


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks, needed that!


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, time to close the doors, put out the lights, and send Maggie off for tonight's Pilates and Bingo session.

We'll have plenty of cold rice pud for tomorrow's brekkie for those with sophisticated taste, plus the usual kippers and cholesterol laden fry-ups for normal folk.

Have a good evening, now it's staying lighter there's no excuse for not doing the weeding, cutting the grass, or planting the cannabis seeds in the heated greenhouse. 

Sorry, that was an auto correct error, officer. Tomato seeds.

See you tomorrow at 10.15


----------



## mikeyB

I'd better give you some advance warning of some appointments on the mainland in April. There are 4, all relating to different conditions, and none are diabetic. The dates are the 5th, 11th, 21st and 24th. The one on the 5th may develop another, the one on the 11th may involve a fairly swift admission for a week of investigation and possible treatment, and the one on the 24th an admission for a week or so at some time later. These days may change depending on what happens on the 11th. I'll let you know. 

It's a shame I don't get frequent flyer points with NHS Scotland, which I am single handedly bringing to its knees. Don't worry, this all just coincidence, I'm not dropping to bits all of a sudden.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, notwithstanding my last post, I'm here to serve up your brekkie of choice. It's a pleasant day here, high cloud and a bit of a breeze. Typical spring morning. All is well with the world, still cheerfully going to hell in a handcart.

Come along, have a relax


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, I'm ready for the full breakfast experience with a nice cuppa tea 

I'm sure we'll cope when you're away having your bits preened, pruned and prodded!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. It's not so much being preened, pruned and prodded as being refurbished.

One full English with free toast coming up, and a fine cup of breakfast tea. Enjoy.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> I'd better give you some advance warning of some appointments on the mainland in April. There are 4, all relating to different conditions, and none are diabetic. The dates are the 5th, 11th, 21st and 24th. The one on the 5th may develop another, the one on the 11th may involve a fairly swift admission for a week of investigation and possible treatment, and the one on the 24th an admission for a week or so at some time later. These days may change depending on what happens on the 11th. I'll let you know.
> 
> It's a shame I don't get frequent flyer points with NHS Scotland, which I am single handedly bringing to its knees. Don't worry, this all just coincidence, I'm not dropping to bits all of a sudden.


Good luck for them all.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for that, grovesy.


----------



## Ljc

Morninnnk everyone. 
Mike I hope your appointments go as well as my one did this morning.
Urology nursey told me she didn't want to see me anymore as Mrs Stone been and gone and done a runner . 
I'm celebrating the parting of our ways, so set me up with the best brunch you have and a pint of latte please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. It's always nice when you get chucked out of a hospital department. In a good way, I mean.

One full Scottish with fried bread and free toast, plus lime marmalade, and a big Latte coming up. If I had champagne, I would include that too


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and wishing you successful appointments.
I have missed my train to London (owing to nowhere to park my car) and now no time for coffee and M and S salad. So how about two slices of toast, one with your best jam and one with peanut butter? Plus a super large soya latte, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi New-journey. Sorry you missed your train to the rolling fields and friendly folk of London, but there are compensations here

Ok, two toasts, one with French Strawberry conserve, and one with peanut butter, plus a supersize Latte. Put your feet up and relax.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, must go and get a few thing sorted. Daughter just phoned to say she's been in an accident, entirely the fault of the Morrisons delivery driver who pulled out in front of her, but it's only a metal injury, and insurance job, though the police did say the other driver would face a charge of driving without due care etc.

Meanwhile I've got to get presentable for a roll down to the shop for the papers and a gossip. Wonder what will be in the papers?

I'll see you later


----------



## New-journey

Firstly enjoyed my late breakfast and now relaxing on another train to London.
Secondly shocked to hear of your daughters accident, hope she is ok and her car is mended quickly.
I wouldn't bother with the papers today,too much gloomy news.


----------



## Ditto

I never read the 'papers or watch the news, I prefer to live in blissful ignorance.  Wouldn't mind some thick buttery toast with whisky marmalade and a milky coffee when possible please...sorry about your daughter's prang, so inconvenient.


----------



## Hazel

On my way home from Glaagow, shattered.

Had to go and buy smaller clothes, I hate shopping.   Paid for a long w/e in Blackpool, where I will meet freinds on the Saturday. and still have a wee break either side.

Can I have a chilled diet coke please


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, must go and get a few thing sorted. Daughter just phoned to say she's been in an accident, entirely the fault of the Morrisons delivery driver who pulled out in front of her, but it's only a metal injury, and insurance job, though the police did say the other driver would face a charge of driving without due care etc.
> 
> Meanwhile I've got to get presentable for a roll down to the shop for the papers and a gossip. Wonder what will be in the papers?
> 
> I'll see you later



Sorry to hear about the accident Mike but thankfully only metal broken not bones! Phew!

Just back in and in need of a nice latte and a toasted teacake please. Oh I see you're still away...never mind, I can wait patiently


----------



## Ljc

Oh heck Mike I am sorry to hear about your Daughters accident, I hope it never shook her up too much.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late responding, I've been having 'discussions' with hospital transport. 

First in the burgeoning queue is Ditto. Two slices of buttery toast with whisky marmalade ( she know full well I would have some of that) and a milky coffee. Enjoy

Next on the hit list is Hazel, who has been exhausting herself buying slimmer clothes. I should be so exhausted. Anyway, one superchilled Diet Coke is on the way, before you exhaust yourself trying everything on again. Pictures, please? 

And Amigo,  a Latte and a toasted teacake. Very restrained order, that. Something's afoot, I can tell. Anyway, enjoy the treat

Daughter is fine. Her insurance has just waived her excess because she is so clearly not at fault. She told me when she got out of the car, the other driver asked just to exchange insurance details. Being a chip off the old block, she said "F*** off, I'm calling the police".  Then threw up at the side of the road. Perfectly normal behaviour in Accrington, so no shame.


----------



## Kaylz

Glad to hear your daughter is ok Mike, anyway I haven't been in for a while, what delights have I missed, today I'll have a large cinnamon bun, piece of carrot cake and your finest coffee with just a splash of milk please  x


----------



## Amigo

'And Amigo, a Latte and a toasted teacake. Very restrained order, that. Something's afoot, I can tell. Anyway, enjoy the treat'

You just might be right Mike....


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Kaylz, good to see you again. You haven't missed anything that won't be coming back, so don't worry. 

So, today's treat - one large cinnamon bun, along with an unproven list of the benefits of cinnamon, a slice of carrot cake, which must be one of your 5 a day, and an Americano with a splash of milk.

Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Hi Mike, I'd love a slice of Madeira cake with a large black coffee please whilst I drip dry by the welcoming fire  I have once again angered the rain gods who saw fit to plonk down on me and my plaster cast, must learn to hobble faster!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Flower, I do apologise I've been occupied with real life which only happens in business hours. So does rain, specially when your mobility is limited. Your cast, my wheelchair. My heart goes out to you

I hope you've dried out enough to enjoy a slab of Madeira and a large black coffee. This might be a disgusting suggestion, but do you ever dunk Madeira cake? It needs quick hands...

Anyway, enjoy your treat


----------



## Hazel

Night Mike, night everyone.

As I did not sleep a wink last night - I think an early night for me.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear, Hazel what a pest that is. If you try to go to bed at a more normal time, wth a warm milky drink (nothing alcoholic)  that might get you some relief.

Night night. x


----------



## Flower

Magic, thanks Mike Never dunked Madiera but will consider it as an option!  I imagine it could very easily result in a cup of mush. All  toasty dry now thanks to a hairdryer


----------



## mikeyB

Pleased you've dehydrated, Flower. The mush is the best bit, specially with hot chocolate. I do have some rather uncouth habits, but I refuse to give you the list

Right gang, I've had a bit of a chaotic day with one thing and another, troubling my serene journey through comfortable retirement, but tomorrow, as they say, is another day. 

Thursday, I think. 

I must remember to pick up my prescriptions, because you aren't allowed to be ill on Good Friday, surgery is shut. Somebody should have told Jesus, things might have turned out different.

Anyway, I'll be here at 10.15 tomorrow for all those heathens who are up and about

Have a good evening and an untroubled night. I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## Ljc

Good night Mike, I hope it's calm seas and a fair weather day for you tomorrow.
Ps
I dunk Madeira cake , I also like butter on it I wouldn't dunk it then though.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, last day of the working week, so celebrate by fuelling up in here, a pleasant sunny morning here after a night of torrential rain. That's the way I like weather to be arranged. Convenient. Let's hope the Meterological Office can keep up the good work.

Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  It's nice and sunny here too 
I rather fancy some porridge today, I like mine nice and thick, two slices of toast and lime marmalade and a large latte please


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone, last day of the working week, so celebrate by fuelling up in here, a pleasant sunny morning here after a night of torrential rain. That's the way I like weather to be arranged. Convenient. Let's hope the Meterological Office can keep up the good work.
> 
> Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Hazel

Mike I thought Friday was the last day of the working week.

off out, so can't stop - dentist, then to optician for annual eye exam and pick new frames.   

Oh I know how to enjoy - hmn........

Have a good day


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  It's nice and sunny here too
> I rather fancy some porridge today, I like mine nice and thick, two slices of toast and lime marmalade and a large latte please



Morning Lin. Feeling chipper? I am, had a really pleasant night with only one neurological interruption.

So, a bowl of 'stand up your spoon in it' porridge and toast and marmalade coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. It's Good Friday tomorrow, so that's a Christian holiday. Our surgery is closed. It may be different in pagan England. I neither know nor care, I'm retired

One full English with extra black pud, fried bread and cup of tea for you. There's free toast with a full breakfast, which you can decline if you're on a diet


----------



## Robin

Er, have I missed something? Good Friday isn't for another couple of weeks down here. Though I remember reading the Venerable Bede once, and he was always banging on about the Northern lot who were fine fellows really, except that they didn't know when to celebrate Easter, so maybe that's it.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. It's Good Friday tomorrow, so that's a Christian holiday. Our surgery is closed. It may be different in pagan England. I neither know nor care, I'm retired
> 
> One full English with extra black pud, fried bread and cup of tea for you. There's free toast with a full breakfast, which you can decline if you're on a diet



It's Good Friday here on the 14th April Mike. I hadn't realised Scotland had different dates to be honest


----------



## Robin

Oh, and Good morning everyone, I'm having a lazy day today, appreciating the quiet of the countryside. I went down to London yesterday, for a day out, walked round Regents Park and up Primrose Hill to admire the London skyline, which these days seems to consist mainly of cranes. Always tiring in London. I used to live there and enjoy it. Must be getting old. So a cappucino and something indulgent, please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> It's Good Friday here on the 14th April Mike. I hadn't realised Scotland had different dates to be honest


Oops, got my dates mixed up. It's due to CalMac changing ferry times, they always do that at Easter. Not this year for some reason. 

Carry on regardless.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oops, got my dates mixed up. It's due to CalMac changing ferry times, they always do that at Easter. Not this year for some reason.
> 
> Carry on regardless.



I thought perhaps you were getting an early April Fools prank in Mike  

Right, let's press on...only matters to the wage slaves and the highly religious anyway


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Oh, and Good morning everyone, I'm having a lazy day today, appreciating the quiet of the countryside. I went down to London yesterday, for a day out, walked round Regents Park and up Primrose Hill to admire the London skyline, which these days seems to consist mainly of cranes. Always tiring in London. I used to live there and enjoy it. Must be getting old. So a cappucino and something indulgent, please Mike.


I hate London, it's dirty, smelly and poisonous, and you get arrested for passing the time of day with other folk. Regents Park is pleasant, though.

If you want to be indulgent, have a full English and a cappuccino, that'll make you forget your experience. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang I've got to leave you temporarily for the real world (the new cleaner comes at one today, and will need a bit of guidance. Not much, mind, she's a real pro). And it's bathroom day. 

I'll see you later if I haven't disappeared down the plughole in the wet room.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm back, squeaky clean and smelling of Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Eau de parfum. Just how seductive can I get?

Don't answer that, you might embarrass yourselves. Anyone for coffee?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, I'm back, squeaky clean and smelling of Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Eau de parfum. Just how seductive can I get?
> 
> Don't answer that, you might embarrass yourselves. Anyone for coffee?



Afternoon Mike. I take it there's no connection between you getting a new cleaner and a personal spruce up? 

Well seeing as you're now all shiny and sparkly, I'll have afternoon tea, a cream scone and a mini pork pie please


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon everyone, I'd love a coffee and a slice of whatever's going please Mike.
It's a beautiful afternoon here in Norfolk


----------



## Hazel

Hi I am back, scot free at the dentist - woohoo.

Optician - change to prescription, both eyes, 2 x new frames - and, 2 x early onset cataracts.

So can I have a skinny hot chocolate, with a slice of lemon drizzle cake, please.oh


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike. I take it there's no connection between you getting a new cleaner and a personal spruce up?
> 
> Well seeing as you're now all shiny and sparkly, I'll have afternoon tea, a cream scone and a mini pork pie please



Afternoon, Amigo.

That is the _usual_ spruce up. The cleaner has four grown up children, so I'm on my gentlemanly best behaviour.

So , one mini pork pie and a cream scone coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon everyone, I'd love a coffee and a slice of whatever's going please Mike.
> It's a beautiful afternoon here in Norfolk


Afternoon, Lucy. Weathers lovely here  too at the opposite end of the land.

One coffee coming up, and a slice of the lovely buttery Madeira cake that was started yesterday. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hi I am back, scot free at the dentist - woohoo.
> 
> Optician - change to prescription, both eyes, 2 x new frames - and, 2 x early onset cataracts.
> 
> So can I have a skinny hot chocolate, with a slice of lemon drizzle cake, please.oh


All good news. Given the waiting lists it might be an idea to get the cataracts booked in now. Before I had mine done I had to change my prescription every four months. But when they were done, I had corrective lenses put in so I didn't need glasses for the first time since I was 10. Apart from reading, of course.

Anyway, one skinny hot choc and a slice of lemon drizzle seems an appropriate way to celebrate


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, I love Madeira cake, my mum used to make it when we were kids and we'd eat it still warm with a drizzle of golden syrup, delicious!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Amigo.
> 
> That is the _usual_ spruce up. The cleaner has four grown up children, so I'm on my gentlemanly best behaviour.
> 
> So , one mini pork pie and a cream scone coming up



I'd expect no less sir! 

I've had my Alice in Wonderland afternoon visiting my mum. I just suspend all reality and go with the flow and it's an existence devoid of responsibility where the arrival of the tea and cake trolley is the only urgency in their lives!  Mum cheerily telling me that she suspects some of them 'have lost their faculties, it's an awful shame  and she hopes she never goes like that' is something else!


----------



## Hazel

Optician reckoned it could be 10 - 20 years before I need to worry Mike.   Only 1 marker different to 2 years ago.

As discussed elsewhere, I need to invest in better lighting to read by


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'd expect no less sir!
> 
> I've had my Alice in Wonderland afternoon visiting my mum. I just suspend all reality and go with the flow and it's an existence devoid of responsibility where the arrival of the tea and cake trolley is the only urgency in their lives!  Mum cheerily telling me that she suspects some of them 'have lost their faculties, it's an awful shame  and she hopes she never goes like that' is something else!


Aye, in the land of blind...

She sounds like a wonderful lady. You're lucky to have her.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Optician reckoned it could be 10 - 20 years before I need to worry Mike.   Only 1 marker different to 2 years ago.
> 
> As discussed elsewhere, I need to invest in better lighting to read by


Yes, I use a daylight lamp for painting, it's absolutely perfect. You can get the same in reading lamps but they ain't cheap.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Optician reckoned it could be 10 - 20 years before I need to worry Mike.   Only 1 marker different to 2 years ago.
> 
> As discussed elsewhere, I need to invest in better lighting to read by



I have an early onset cataract in my right eye but I suspect it will need sorting sooner rather than later as I'm very aware of poorer visual acuity in that eye 

Yes I am certainly lucky to have her @mikeyB. She's an absolute sweetheart who despite having dementia, is still a knockout! She said to me as I left, 'I like that jacket you have on. Don't be wearing it out before you pass it to me!


----------



## mikeyB

While everyone is raging at that fool in the Daily Wail over on the general forum (though the thread ought to be moved to the jokes and funny pictures forum) I'm going to sneak off and make us cottage pie with cheesy cauliflower mash, using the renowned Isle of Mull cheese made with unpasteurised milk fresh from the cow.

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie and coffee in a convivial atmosphere.

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all you walking intolerant greedy layabouts....oops, sorry, I've got dailymailitis.

Good morning all, it's hammering down here for an hour or two. It'll be fine later, it always is. Anybody fancy a judgement free brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all you walking intolerant greedy layabouts....oops, sorry, I've got dailymailitis.
> 
> Good morning all, it's hammering down here for an hour or two. It'll be fine later, it always is. Anybody fancy a judgement free brekkie?



Good morning Mike and thank crunchie it's Friday! Looks fine here though not yet warm. Hope you're well today.

I'm ready for your finest breakfast with tea please. Doesn't bother me having that 'Stigma Syndrome'. If anyone wants to judge me, let them join the queue! Tee-hee!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike , I've popped in to give my ears a rest, Dad's been giving the radio an ear bashing after hearing , &?%#! Silly (Walking BG deficiency syndrome) cods on our local radio , box him, he's my hero !
I need a caffeine hit and a breakfast supprise please


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Good morning Mike and thank crunchie it's Friday! Looks fine here though not yet warm. Hope you're well today.
> 
> I'm ready for your finest breakfast with tea please. Doesn't bother me having that 'Stigma Syndrome'. If anyone wants to judge me, let them join the queue! Tee-hee!



Morning Amigo, I'm fine, I just had 9 hours uninterrupted kip so I'm celebrating with a double shot Americano 

One full English wit free toast and extra fried bread and tea is yours. Enjoy your revel in virtual carbs No Stigmas in here, we don't serve 'em.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning Mike , I've popped in to give my ears a rest, Dad's been giving the radio an ear bashing after hearing , &?%#! Silly (Walking BG deficiency syndrome) cods on our local radio , box him, he's my hero !
> I need a caffeine hit and a breakfast supprise please


Morning Lin, don't worry about this bloke, he's an expert in public health and libraries, not disease causation. A passing story, it'll be wrapping chips this weekend.

Now a surprise brekkie. I'm experimenting with moving slightly upmarket, so you can try the thinly sliced smoked salmon on buttery French toast topped with herby scrambled egg. And a double shot Latte. I'd welcome your opinion


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everybody! Could I have a full English breakfast too with a mug of builders tea, please Mike. I need fuel before I tackle the domestics


----------



## stephknits

Good morning all, relaxing in sunny Suffolk with a real coffee filling in online forms, removing nail varnish and procrastinating.  I'll have a cheeky Danish to go with the coffee if i may.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning everybody! Could I have a full English breakfast too with a mug of builders tea, please Mike. I need fuel before I tackle the domestics


Morning Lucy. Oh dear, tackling the domestics. Do you speak Estonian?

One full English and a pint of builders tea is yours, have a good rant


----------



## mikeyB

stephknits said:


> Good morning all, relaxing in sunny Suffolk with a real coffee filling in online forms, removing nail varnish and procrastinating.  I'll have a cheeky Danish to go with the coffee if i may.


Morning Steph. Sounds like an excellent day to have a procrastinate, for sure.

Here's a yummy Danish to help you along. Mind you don't get any nail varnish remover on it


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lucy. Oh dear, tackling the domestics. Do you speak Estonian?
> 
> One full English and a pint of builders tea is yours, have a good rant




Not Estonian, but Latvian, paldies


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin, don't worry about this bloke, he's an expert in public health and libraries, not disease causation. A passing story, it'll be wrapping chips this weekend.
> 
> Now a surprise brekkie. I'm experimenting with moving slightly upmarket, so you can try the thinly sliced smoked salmon on buttery French toast topped with herby scrambled egg. And a double shot Latte. I'd welcome your opinion


I'm not going to give him another thought
Your breakfast supprise was Very nice , it went down a treat, Thank you. 
I'd like another caffeine hit please


----------



## mikeyB

Thank you for that, Lin. Another double shot Latte is yours. That's a free bonus for trying out the new brekkie


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to disappear for a while to sort a few real life things out, like being human, munching lunch and getting the papers, which I think I might cancel, I'm not sure I can face another opinion about bloody Brexit.

See you later, buddies


----------



## Hazel

I had the misfortune to see 'the Daily Mail doctor' on Good Morning Britain, talking about T2s - twat!!!


----------



## mikeyB

I'm terribly sorry, gang, but I'm going to have to take an afternoon off. I discovered after I logged off earlier that I'm destined for a bad day with the hip, so I'm doped up to the eyeballs with Tramadol, and ready for a post lunch doze. These days don't happen often, so don't worry about me, I'll be back tomorrow morning like this is a bad dream. I know this is self indulgent, but then so is watching Bake Off, so there's a lot of it about


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'm terribly sorry, gang, but I'm going to have to take an afternoon off. I discovered after I logged off earlier that I'm destined for a bad day with the hip, so I'm doped up to the eyeballs with Tramadol, and ready for a post lunch doze. These days don't happen often, so don't worry about me, I'll be back tomorrow morning like this is a bad dream. I know this is self indulgent, but then so is watching Bake Off, so there's a lot of it about



You take a well earned afternoon off Mike and hope that hip doesn't give you too much gyp! x


----------



## Kaylz

Oh no, hope those tramadol kick in soon x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope the Tramadol kick in soon to sort the pain out 
Have a nice doze, take care and I'll see you tomorrow when I bother you with my afternoon tea order


----------



## Ljc

Oh no Mike, I hope the Tramadol work fast on the pain.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, all well today. Late start because of negotiations with my builder looking at samples for the new flooring and measuring up a wall for removal. What fun

Anoyone not heading for the Easter sales need a brekkie?


----------



## Hazel

Can.I ask your forgiveness - MAJOR gain at fat club, oops

Hanging head in shame.

Going back to basics - no more 'virtual' treats for me


----------



## mikeyB

Never mind Hazel, nobody in the history of mankind has dieted without hiccups over time. That's just the way it is. You'll be back on course in no time


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, I'd rather like a coffee and two buttered crumpets please. Doing a tin-man impression this morning. Hope your hip isn't so sore today.

Sorry to hear of your gain @Hazel but bodes well for a good loss next week.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. I'm feeling fine after yesterday's travails. Pleasant spring morning here to uplift the spirits, so I'm the scarecrow to your tinman. 

So, two heavily buttered crumpets to oil the joints, and a latte. Hope it loosens things up a bit


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
Mike. Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## mikeyB

Now then, I have to go and get supplies as I didn't get the chance yesterday, and cook my kippers for brunch. 

I'll see you all later for the afternoon cakeathon (good word, don't you think?).

Maggie will serve you while I'm away if you need anything


----------



## Ljc

Hazel We all fall off the wagon occasionally, so please don't be too upset with yourself.


----------



## mikeyB

Bored with the gardening? Fed up with fighting your way through 4x4 baby carriages in the shops? Come along for some tea, coffee and cake


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike. I'm in need of a caffeine hit, supprise me with something sweet sinful and creamy please


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike. I'm in a bit of a hurry, up in Lancashire for a family gathering at the in-laws. In time honoured tradition, the menfolk have all gone off to watch Preston North End get thrashed, while the women get the buffet organised. Just time for a quick cuppa before I get drafted into bread buttering and pork pie arranging duties.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, glad to hear you're feeling better, I'd love a big mug of builders tea and a slice of cake please


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Hi Mike. I'm in need of a caffeine hit, supprise me with something sweet sinful and creamy please


Afternoon, Lin. The only thing sweet and sinful round here is me, but as far as food goes I got Maggie to make a raspberry millefeuille which is distinctly sweet, and distinctly creamy.

So, a slice of that plus a double shot Latte should press all the buttons for you


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike. I'm in a bit of a hurry, up in Lancashire for a family gathering at the in-laws. In time honoured tradition, the menfolk have all gone off to watch Preston North End get thrashed, while the women get the buffet organised. Just time for a quick cuppa before I get drafted into bread buttering and pork pie arranging duties.


I know that part of the world very well indeed. I did a GP locum in Preston for three months. Preston have gone to pot since they sold my daughters pal Joe Garner to Rangers. (You can use that to sound knowledgeable when they get back). Though I don't doubt that being upmarket, you are buttering the bread in Garstang.

But enough if that stuff, here's a nice cuppa to keep you going


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon Mike, glad to hear you're feeling better, I'd love a big mug of builders tea and a slice of cake please


Hi Lucy. I am indeed firing on most cylinders, thank you, and I hope you are too

One big mug of builders tea, plus a slice of buttery Madeira, I know you like that. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I know that part of the world very well indeed. I did a GP locum in Preston for three months. Preston have gone to pot since they sold my daughters pal Joe Garner to Rangers. (You can use that to sound knowledgeable when they get back). Though I don't doubt that being upmarket, you are buttering the bread in Garstang.
> 
> But enough if that stuff, here's a nice cuppa to keep you going


I'm actually in one of the outposts in Leyland. All OH's siblings and cousins are still within 10 miles of the centre of Preston (But not Garstang, far too posh) though some of the next generation have also escaped.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks very much, all good here


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear, Robin. Well, there's nothing wrong with Leyland that a small thermonuclear device wouldn't put right.

(I'll now hide from your relatives for a week or so)


----------



## Amigo

A nice cuppa and a custard slice please...

Weather has rapidly changed here from pleasant summer day to dreary wet one.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> A nice cuppa and a custard slice please...
> 
> Weather has rapidly changed here from pleasant summer day to dreary wet one.


Oh dear, another dreary day all round then.  Forgot to ask, how were the bands yesternight? Get any good head banging in?

Anyway, a cup of tea and a custard slice should put some of it right


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear, another dreary day all round then.  Forgot to ask, how were the bands yesternight? Get any good head banging in?
> 
> Anyway, a cup of tea and a custard slice should put some of it right



A very decent band last night followed a much older, rotund competent singer who insisted he was 52. The barmaid said, 'yep that'll be his waist size!' They take no prisoners in there! Lol


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike et al, I'd love a black coffee and another slice of your finest Madeira cake please. I'm up for dunking today so I'll have a teaspoon too please. I have just purchased a new computer mouse and hey presto it works. Happy girl and the sun's shining too


----------



## Ljc

Ooh Madeira cake, yes please, I'd like mine buttered and a large latte please 
And if someone could try to talk me out of buying an iPad Pro, my pocket would be very happy.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Afternoon all.  Threatening to rain here and it was foggy on the bus ride to Buxton so after a 'hard' day at work (I did have to walk a couple of miles across the Peak District to get there ) doing some overtime I'd like a macchiato and a slice of Victoria sponge please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike et al, I'd love a black coffee and another slice of your finest Madeira cake please. I'm up for dunking today so I'll have a teaspoon too please. I have just purchased a new computer mouse and hey presto it works. Happy girl and the sun's shining too


Afternoon Flower, another convert to plug in and go technology

One black coffee and a slice of Madeira is yours, enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Ooh Madeira cake, yes please, I'd like mine buttered and a large latte please
> And if someone could try to talk me out of buying an iPad Pro, my pocket would be very happy.


Hi Lin, an iPad Pro is a laptop pretending  to be a tablet, and not quite making the best job of it. If you've got another laptop or desktop computer it's not worth it. That's just my opinion. I'm happy for others to squish it

Anyway, one slice of buttered Madeira and a large Latte is yours.


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Afternoon all.  Threatening to rain here and it was foggy on the bus ride to Buxton so after a 'hard' day at work (I did have to walk a couple of miles across the Peak District to get there ) doing some overtime I'd like a macchiato and a slice of Victoria sponge please Mike.


After that lot, Matt, you deserve a treat. 

A macchiato and slice of Victoria sponge for you then. Put your feet up, relax, unwind


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike that's exactly what I need. I've fallen out of love with Lappy, hardly ever use it now.


----------



## mikeyB

Just to give you a heads up about April, which is littered with mainland hospital appointments. Next Wednesday is the first. I'm not sure what that's about, but probably relates to the failed  gastroscopy and subsequent perfectly normal barium swallow that I had. It's in general surgical outpatients, anyway. Thats in Oban, where surgeons from Paisley come out to play. Boring. I should be back on the 2.00pm ferry, so in time to tell my tale while serving coffee and cakes.

The next one on the list is the week after, on the 11th. That's in Glasgow, at Queen Elizabeth University Hospital, one of the biggest buildings in Glasgow, and with its modern look goes by the friendly nickname of Deathstar. This is a Neurology appointment, probably the most important appointment I'll ever have. I tried to arrange hospital transport for this, but they said they were fully booked, which I don't believe. (This decision is under appeal). As a fallback, I've arranged taxi transport which will cost the thick end of £300, but it's such an important appointment that that's peanuts. I'll be closed all day for that one.

Anyway, back in the virtual world it's time I closed the joint, to reappear tomorrow morning at 10.15. Thanks for the business today, it's been fun as ever. 

Have a good evening and a peaceful night. Spare a thought for the people of Gibraltar, who have been sold down the river by the stupidity of Brexit.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Just to give you a heads up about April, which is littered with mainland hospital appointments. Next Wednesday is the first. I'm not sure what that's about, but probably relates to the failed  gastroscopy and subsequent perfectly normal barium swallow that I had. It's in general surgical outpatients, anyway. Thats in Oban, where surgeons from Paisley come out to play. Boring. I should be back on the 2.00pm ferry, so in time to tell my tale while serving coffee and cakes.
> 
> The next one on the list is the week after, on the 11th. That's in Glasgow, at Queen Elizabeth University Hospital, one of the biggest buildings in Glasgow, and with its modern look goes by the friendly nickname of Deathstar. This is a Neurology appointment, probably the most important appointment I'll ever have. I tried to arrange hospital transport for this, but they said they were fully booked, which I don't believe. (This decision is under appeal). As a fallback, I've arranged taxi transport which will cost the thick end of £300, but it's such an important appointment that that's peanuts. I'll be closed all day for that one.
> 
> Anyway, back in the virtual world it's time I closed the joint, to reappear tomorrow morning at 10.15. Thanks for the business today, it's been fun as ever.
> 
> Have a good evening and a peaceful night. Spare a thought for the people of Gibraltar, who have been sold up the river by the stupidity of Brexit.



Yes there's a fair bit going on for you in April Mike. Bit of a bummer about the hospital transport...hope your appeal is successful.

Have a good evening. I know you won't be watching the final of the Voice however


----------



## mikeyB

I would no more watch the Voice than dance naked down The Mall to visit the Queen, but thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Now that's brought an image to my mind  . Akin to Billy Connolly prancing naked through the streets of London for Comic Relief.....


----------



## mikeyB

Oops, overslept. Didn't sleep very well for some reason. Not like me at all, but never mind, I feel perfectly well this lovely morning, and ready to face the demands of other folks who who are ready for a caffeine shot. 

I am, for sure


----------



## Ljc

Morning, just a pint of sparkling water for me please


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds suspiciously like a hangover cure, but I'm sure it isn't. Not feeling 100% Lin? 

Anyway, a pint is sparkling water is yours. A fizzy fix


----------



## Amigo

Morning good folks. I didn't sleep well either Mike. Found myself trying to help a fellow C patient at 4.30 am whose having a rough time 

Just making up a batch of Italian meatballs for later but could fancy a nice coffee and some scrambled egg and smoked salmon on some lightly buttered toast please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Life does have a way of throwing up these incidents to disturb our equilibrium, doesn't it?

Anyway, I'll help you along with your food prep with scrambled egg and smoked salmon on toast, and a nice Latte.

Are you using pork in your meatballs for authenticity?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Sounds suspiciously like a hangover cure, but I'm sure it isn't. Not feeling 100% Lin?
> 
> Anyway, a pint is sparkling water is yours. A fizzy fix


Thanks Mike.  Let's just say some bug has bitten me so  I'll just park myself at this table  next to the loo.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear Lin. Hope it settles down soon 

The loos are very nice, though, so I suppose that's some compensation


----------



## mikeyB

Right, ladies, I must depart for refreshment and refurbishing, and pick up the Sunday papers so that I can have a seethe while watching footie.

I'll be back later when everyone comes  back from the garden centre longing for cake.

Maggie, as ever, will help out any waifs and strays  till around  2ish.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. Life does have a way of throwing up these incidents to disturb our equilibrium, doesn't it?
> 
> Anyway, I'll help you along with your food prep with scrambled egg and smoked salmon on toast, and a nice Latte.
> 
> Are you using pork in your meatballs for authenticity?



I am Mike but in my sleep deprived state, I managed to cook rather than defrost the pork mince in the microwave this morning. No worries, my food supplies rival any Jewish mama's pantry so replacements were found!


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm ready and waiting, at your service


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, I'm ready and waiting, at your service



Well the meatballs have been appreciatively devoured now and sleep deprivation catching up on me but we have the rellie run to do out of the area. I'll have a quick cuppa and a piece of Madeira cake before going please


----------



## mikeyB

Will do, Amigo, one cup of tea and a slice of delicious Madeira. Will that compensate for the rellie run? I always tried to feign illness for that when I was a kid.


----------



## Hazel

can I have a pot of tea, with lemon, please.

cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. Putting in extra effort to avoid even virtual carbs, and putting the rest of us to shame? You mustn't fret about that gain, you know, it'll all turn out right in the end

One pot of Scottish Blend with lemon, as drunk by the all fur coat and no knickers Morningside crowd, is yours. 

Not that I think you would ever wear a fur coat. Or indeed, go without draughtproofing


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Will do, Amigo, one cup of tea and a slice of delicious Madeira. Will that compensate for the rellie run? I always tried to feign illness for that when I was a kid.



I've just tried that but it fell on deaf ears! Good suggestion though!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks, it's time for me to rejoin the hurly burly of the real world, and make a real fish pie from fish that were happily swimming in the Sound of Mull last week before they were filleted and in one case smoked a few hundred yards away. Local food for local people.

I'll be back tomorrow morning at 10.15, for the pensioners, and other non workers, or indeed those bored at work who have grown tired of looking at Facebook. (That's you, Northerner that is)

Have a pleasant evening arguing over whether you want to watch Vera live and record Line of Duty or vice versa. And have a peaceful nights sleep, ready for the horrors of the week ahead


----------



## mikeyB

Good Morning everyone. I've just had a great nights sleep, uninterrupted 9 hours. As a consequence, I've decided all is well with the world, and my conscience must be clear. With a waking BG of 5.7 the word smug doesn't remotely cover it.

So I apologise if I'm unusually cheery. Mind you, this all might be a Tramadol hangover, but I don't care. Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good Morning everyone. I've just had a great nights sleep, uninterrupted 9 hours. As a consequence, I've decided all is well with the world, and my conscience must be clear. With a waking BG of 5.7 the word smug doesn't remotely cover it.
> 
> So I apologise if I'm unusually cheery. Mind you, this all might be a Tramadol hangover, but I don't care. Brekkie anyone?



Glad your week has started well Mike. I slept better than usual which is probably half as well as most people but we take what we've got! 

I'll have a nice latte and a breakfast bun please. That's a big, carby white bun filled with bacon, black pudding, a sausage and a fried egg please. Drool, drool!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. You're right, of course, we do have to take what we've got, but it's better starting off from a good place rather than the dumps

That breakfast you've ordered does sound yummy. I'll serve it with some Plenty sheets for the drips. With a nice Latte. Enjoy


----------



## grovesy

Glad you are feeling cheery.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Grovesy, you won't be alone with that sentiment


----------



## SB2015

Morning Mikey
Like you a slightly longer sleep which was most welcome.  Now ready for scrambled egg wth smoked salmon on a doorstep of white crusty bread with a large mug of black coffee please.
A lazy day in the hammock in dappled sunshine reading my book today, because I can.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, SB, a lazy day in the hammock sounds like a great way to deal with Monday

I will arrange that brekkie for you with a large black coffee. Mind, you'll have to get out of the hammock to eat it

Have a great relaxing day


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. And is it a nice bright sunny day here? Of course it is, I've got retinal screening in a mo, so that's me cowering under a visor and shades for several hours afterwards. Always happens.
I'd forgotten about the possibility of smoked salmon, any chance of some with  cream cheese and a bagel now it's nearer lunchtime than brekky?


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. Glad you slept well Mike.
I would like a crispy bacon, egg, sausage and black pud toasty and a large latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning everyone. And is it a nice bright sunny day here? Of course it is, I've got retinal screening in a mo, so that's me cowering under a visor and shades for several hours afterwards. Always happens.
> I'd forgotten about the possibility of smoked salmon, any chance of some with  cream cheese and a bagel now it's nearer lunchtime than brekky?


Morning Robin, of course I will do that for you. The almost perfect brunch. Enjoy

Hope the screening goes well.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone. Glad you slept well Mike.
> I would like a crispy bacon, egg, sausage and black pud toasty and a large latte please


Morning Lin. Are you feeling better today? Not troubling Mr Andrex over much? I would guess not with that order...

One mega toastie coming up, and a large Latte. Bon appetit


----------



## Ljc

I am very happy to say Mr Andrex is already complaining about the sudden drop in his profits 
Another latte if you please.


----------



## mikeyB

Glad to hear that, Lin. Another Latte coming your way to consolidate your well being

Now, I must go and get sorted out. Bit of  tidying to do (cleaner coming), and get the papers to see if anyone can say something new about Brexit.

I'll be back this afternoon to satisfy your needs, but Maggie is available for emergencies.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, as promised, here I am to satisfy all your needs except financial and naughty. Just cake and coffee, then, and no smoking afterwards.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, any new news on the B word? I'm trying to bury my head in the sand about the whole shambles . I'd be very grateful if I could have a mug of tea and a sweet treat as a distraction.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lucy. The good news never ends. Spain has formally announced that it would not veto an application to join the EU from an independent Scotland, but that's politics, so shouldn't really be mentioned within  these walls. Does cheer me up though

Right, one mug of tea and your very sweet and sticky treat today is a slice of Baklava. That comes with wet wipes.


----------



## mikeyB

....though I could put some honey on a piece of breezeblock I found


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks, I've only had baklava once, but it was delicious! I'll be very careful with my sticky fingers and use the wet wipes provided, now that's what I call excellent service


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lucy. The good news never ends. Spain has formally announced that it would not veto an application to join the EU from an independent Scotland, but that's politics, so shouldn't really be mentioned within  these walls. Does cheer me up though
> 
> Right, one mug of tea and your very sweet and sticky treat today is a slice of Baklava. That comes with wet wipes.



Glad Spain have decided to play ball. They need to keep in favour with the numbers of Scottish visitors holidaying in Benidorm!  

I've started without you (figuratively speaking) and have made a coffee and a naughty non virtual choccie biscuit but a slice of cake would be most gratefully received.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> ....though I could put some honey on a piece of breezeblock I found




Fortunately those days are over, I'd sooner boil my head than be pregnant, an utterly detestable business! My poor OH having to break into building sites under the cover darkness to satisfy my breeze block addiction


----------



## Ljc

Did someone mention Baklava, yum and a caffeine hit please


----------



## Kaylz

Hey Mike good to see your feeling better , I'm rather hungry today so may I have a slice of syrup sponge and custard and a slice of chocolate fudge cake please  oh and a pot of coffee to wash all that stickiness down with  x


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Glad Spain have decided to play ball. They need to keep in favour with the numbers of Scottish visitors holidaying in Benidorm!
> 
> I've started without you (figuratively speaking) and have made a coffee and a naughty non virtual choccie biscuit but a slice of cake would be most gratefully received.




Hi Amigo. I forgive you the real coffee, and the choccie biscuit, cos I'm just having a coffee with a couple of custard creams. So here's a slice of Victoria sponge to keep you going


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Did someone mention Baklava, yum and a caffeine hit please


Hi Lin, good to see the appetite well and truly back. A double shot Latte and slab of Baklava is yours. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. I forgive you the real coffee, and the choccie biscuit, cos I'm just having a coffee with a couple of custard creams. So here's a slice of Victoria sponge to keep you going



I really must try and stop these grannie afternoon naps but I sense my energy levels are depleting as my spleen gobbles up the red blood cells! It's an annoying business 

Appreciate the sponge especially if there's plenty of jam in it!


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon, I'd love a strong black coffee and a slice of coffee and walnut cake if you've got any please Mike. Not too keen on baklava. I'm having one of those days where I seem to drop everything I touch including a cup of coffee all down myself. I'll try and do better with a virtual one


----------



## mikeyB

Kaylz said:


> Hey Mike good to see your feeling better , I'm rather hungry today so may I have a slice of syrup sponge and custard and a slice of chocolate fudge cake please  oh and a pot of coffee to wash all that stickiness down with  x


Hi Kaylz, my favourite virtual carb student

One syrup sponge and custard, and chocolate fudge cake for you then, and a pot of coffee. They sell Gaviscon in the shop round the corner


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good afternoon, I'd love a strong black coffee and a slice of coffee and walnut cake if you've got any please Mike. Not too keen on baklava. I'm having one of those days where I seem to drop everything I touch including a cup of coffee all down myself. I'll try and do better with a virtual one



Coffee and walnut cake...now your talking Flower....


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon, I'd love a strong black coffee and a slice of coffee and walnut cake if you've got any please Mike. Not too keen on baklava. I'm having one of those days where I seem to drop everything I touch including a cup of coffee all down myself. I'll try and do better with a virtual one


Oh dear Flower, one of those bugrit days, eh?

Let's hope a virtual black coffee and coffee and walnut cake does the trick. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Coffee and walnut cake...now your talking Flower....


I assume that means you would like some too, Amigo? 

Here's an Amigo sized slice


----------



## Flower

Amigo said:


> Coffee and walnut cake...now your talking Flower....


I wish I hadn't mentioned it because I really want some and there's nothing remotely cake like in the house....virtual it is then


----------



## Amigo

I know we don't talk politics here but sad to just hear of the terrorist explosion that looks to have killed 10 on the St. Petersburg subway in Russia. Unpredictable times!

On a much lighter note, thanks for the coffee and walnut cake Mike. I adore it!


----------



## Robin

Mug of tea, please Mike, and whatever cake is lying around. Coffee and Walnut sounds good. 
Survived eye screening ( or rather the sunny walk back, at least it's only five mins down the road) once I'd pointed out to the trainee doing it that it would be easier for me to look at the little green light if she switched it on.....
I've never had photos taken of the front of my eyes before, just the retinas. Commented on it, and she didnt react. Maybe I should have asked a direct question, but she was busy bundling me out of the room because she was running late, and I didn't press it. Just thought I'd google it when I got home, only I can't find anything. Anyone else get that done?


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Mug of tea, please Mike, and whatever cake is lying around. Coffee and Walnut sounds good.
> Survived eye screening ( or rather the sunny walk back, at least it's only five mins down the road) once I'd pointed out to the trainee doing it that it would be easier for me to look at the little green light if she switched it on.....
> I've never had photos taken of the front of my eyes before, just the retinas. Commented on it, and she didnt react. Maybe I should have asked a direct question, but she was busy bundling me out of the room because she was running late, and I didn't press it. Just thought I'd google it when I got home, only I can't find anything. Anyone else get that done?


Not heard of that addition yet Robin.  I shall wait with interest to see if that comes my way in December.  Does closing your eyes and having a snooze help to while away the time until your eyes return to normal?


----------



## mikeyB

The answer to your question, Robin,  is I haven't  the first idea,  so it is therefore nothing to worry about. 

One mug of tea and a wedge of coffee and walnut cake  is yours, while I do some in depth research.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Mug of tea, please Mike, and whatever cake is lying around. Coffee and Walnut sounds good.
> Survived eye screening ( or rather the sunny walk back, at least it's only five mins down the road) once I'd pointed out to the trainee doing it that it would be easier for me to look at the little green light if she switched it on.....
> I've never had photos taken of the front of my eyes before, just the retinas. Commented on it, and she didnt react. Maybe I should have asked a direct question, but she was busy bundling me out of the room because she was running late, and I didn't press it. Just thought I'd google it when I got home, only I can't find anything. Anyone else get that done?


I had mine last week , i thought i more photos taken than usual as i have had me result at the week end and was normal i am not fretting over it.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Not heard of that addition yet Robin.  I shall wait with interest to see if that comes my way in December.  Does closing your eyes and having a snooze help to while away the time until your eyes return to normal?





mikeyB said:


> The answer to your question, Robin,  is I haven't  the first idea,  so it is therefore nothing to worry about.





grovesy said:


> I had mine last week , i thought i more photos taken than usual as i have had me result at the week end and was normal i am not fretting over it.


I'm sure if it was significant, Google would have thrown something up. It's probably a good opportunity for her to practise her photography skills on a captive target. She did show me the pics.....but as my eyes were all blurry from the drops, there wasn't much point.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Does closing your eyes and having a snooze help to while away the time until your eyes return to normal?


It was tempting but I've managed to stay awake. They're not too blurry to use the iPad, just too squinty to go out and tackle the weeding.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> I'm sure if it was significant, Google would have thrown something up. It's probably a good opportunity for her to practise her photography skills on a captive target. She did show me the pics.....but as my eyes were all blurry from the drops, there wasn't much point.


Haha I loved that when I had my appointment, Dr Ellis says 'and how is your sight' I was like yeah much better there is certainly a big difference unless you've found otherwise his reply 'no look at my screen they are great' I'm like yeah I cant see very well but cool lol x


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> It was tempting but I've managed to stay awake. They're not too blurry to use the iPad, just too squinty to go out and tackle the weeding.


Aye, Robin, I've had eye problems like that since I've had the money to pay a gardener


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Did I hear the wonderful words 'chocolate fudge cake'? (@Kaylz a girl after my own heart). Any chance of a large dollop of clotted cream ice cream with that and a lovely cup of tea?


----------



## mikeyB

Well GG, now we know how you got your name - with the senses of a highly trained dog you have honed in on one of our treasures.

You can indeed have a slice of chocolate fudge cake with a dollop of clotted cream ice cream. And a cup of tea. Enjoy


----------



## New-journey

Am I too late for a chocolate fudge cake?  Maybe with some ice cream and a big cup of tea. May stay around for seconds too seeing the wonderful company you have this afternoon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon Mike - I managed to catch the ferry today - sorry it's my first visit but better late than never - _very nice_ place you have here - my appetite has returned  - absolutely ravenous  - is it too late to order a massive plate of 2 fried eggs - crispy bacon - fried bread - tomatoes  - mushrooms  - 2 of your best Scottish pork sausages  - white bread toasted with lashes of chunky marmalade  - pint of skinny cappuccino  - and to follow that can I please have 4 chocolate brioche swirls with rum & raisin ice-cream  - and another large pint of cappuccino - I would think that lot should keep up my reserves til after my op  . My regards to Maggie... oh any vacancies in your B&B for one night  - lake or sea views would be appreciated, thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Am I too late for a chocolate fudge cake?  Maybe with some ice cream and a big cup of tea. May stay around for seconds too seeing the wonderful company you have this afternoon.



Nobody is ever too late for chocolate fudge cake, New-Journey, with a dollop of home made vanilla ice cream as well. And a mug of tea.

And yes, NJ, all the best people come here, like Rick's in the film Casablanca. Safe from the outside world. Nobody has any worries in here


----------



## New-journey

Happy times!


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> Good afternoon Mike - I managed to catch the ferry today - sorry it's my first visit but better late than never - _very nice_ place you have here - my appetite has returned  - absolutely ravenous  - is it too late to order a massive plate of 2 fried eggs - crispy bacon - fried bread - tomatoes  - mushrooms  - 2 of your best Scottish pork sausages  - white bread toasted with lashes of chunky marmalade  - pint of skinny cappuccino  - and to follow that can I please have 4 chocolate brioche swirls with rum & raisin ice-cream  - and another large pint of cappuccino - I would think that lot should keep up my reserves til after my op  . My regards to Maggie... oh any vacancies in your B&B for one night  - lake or sea views would be appreciated, thanks Mike.



Hi Wirralass, good to see you in this fine establishment. As a newbie in here, your first order is free, but looking at your order I suspect you knew that

Yes, Maggie will be happy to construct that for you, as I'm sure you will be happy to eat it. Bon Appetit

Best of luck with the op, I'm sure everything will go well saying goodbye to Mr Timby. I have to say, though, that Nil by Mouth doesn't _always_ mean you have to store up a wodge of calories before it kicks off

I'm afraid we don't do accommodation, but even if we did you'd only have a view of the crematorium...


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Hi Wirralass, good to see you in this fine establishment. As a newbie in here, your first order is free, but looking at your order I suspect you knew that
> 
> Yes, Maggie will be happy to construct that for you, as I'm sure you will be happy to eat it. Bon Appetit
> 
> Best of luck with the op, I'm sure everything will go well saying goodbye to Mr Timby. I have to say, though, that Nil by Mouth doesn't _always_ mean you have to store up a wodge of calories before it kicks off
> 
> I'm afraid we don't do accommodation, but even if we did you'd only have a view of the crematorium...


Thank you Mike. The Crem eh?  Well as I'm not in there yet Mike I do still have two full days to work off the cals & carbs  Your Maggie cooks up a beast of a breakfast - loved it -  thanks Maggie - does she ever have a day off? I most certainly will make a return visit to the Allygus to sample even more goodies & your company of course!


----------



## mikeyB

Well thanks for that, Wirralass, I'll look forward to that. And no, Maggie doesn't have days off, except when I do. We are both dedicated to service. (Well, that perhaps is an exaggeration- Maggie does it for the money)


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's time for me to close for the day. What a good day that was too, thanks everyone, specially Flower for starting the coffee and walnut stampede, and  Wirralass for eating the first proper cooked breakfast of the day in the late afternoon. Which makes me think Wirralass is really a teenager in disguise.

Anyway, while you digest that conspiracy theory, I'll be back for brekkies in the morning, when grown-ups eat them, at 10.15.

Have a good evening, everyone, and a good nights sleep.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Well, it's time for me to close for the day. What a good day that was too, thanks everyone, specially Flower for starting the coffee and walnut stampede, and  Wirralass for eating the first proper cooked breakfast of the day in the late afternoon. Which makes me think Wirralass is really a teenager in disguise.
> 
> Anyway, while you digest that conspiracy theory, I'll be back for brekkies in the morning, when grown-ups eat them, at 10.15.
> 
> Have a good evening, everyone, and a good nights sleep.


The first proper breakfast since before dx methinks - and... i wish Mike  - those were the days.....I feel a song coming on....


----------



## Ditto

> but even if we did you'd only have a view of the crematorium...


LOL


----------



## mikeyB

Gooooood Morning everyone

It's a bright sunny day here with the occasional shower, and I've been a good boy and slept through. 

Anybody fancy a cooked brekkie to set you up for the day?


----------



## Ljc

Good morninnng. Sounds like you slept well. 
A large  Latte . I rather fancy Eggs benedict , with a side order of 1 sausage, crispy bacon,  Black pud followed by toast lashings of butter, lime marmalade and another latte please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. You sound in fine fettle, ordering your brekkies in bulk

I'll do that for you if you can manage it, and the Lattes. Give me a shout in an an hour or so if you're peckish again


----------



## New-journey

Morning Mike, good to see you this morning. I have already done two hours work, walked to Pilates, done my class, walked home and as forgot to eat breakfast am now famished! I would like a full veggy breakfast, extra toast with peanut butter and jam, sorry to be a wee difficult, then will be time for a rest.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning NJ. You deserve a sit down, and veggie stuff is not difficult. That's why we have a meat free area - it makes a pleasant change

I'll do you the full veggie works, plus the toast stuff then you can put your feet up and reward yourself with a little doze to face the rest of the day


----------



## New-journey

Bliss, wake me up when you serve cake later please.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning to all.     Left home to fabulous sunshine, now it is streaming down
.
In Glasgow on a shopping trip.

Maybe see you later


----------



## Robin

Sun has disappeared off from here to Mull in the last hour!
Am now stretched, toned and exercised, and would love a large Cappucino, please Mike. I will take it to a well ventilated outside table.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin. Remember, ladies don't sweat, they glow. You don't have to stop outside on a showery day. (Though a shower may be the next stop)

One large cappuccino coming up. You've earned it


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hi Robin. Remember, ladies don't sweat, they glow. You don't have to stop outside on a showery day. (Though a shower may be the next stop)
> 
> One large cappuccino coming up. You've earned it


Thanks Mike. I will step inside, and glow near an open window.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon Mike - good to hear you enjoyed a good nights kip I'm joining Lin & NJ for brekky this morning - So - after yesterdays enormous breakfast I think I'll not be so greedy today  - may i please start off with a glass of warm boiled water with a slice of lemon - a mug of cappuccino  - a small bowl of porridge  - 1 slice toast with an itsy bitsy of crunchy peanut butter - just 1 brioche choc swirl today and another mug of cappuccino  - I'm hooked on this stuff! That'll do me til later oh...thanks a bunch B&M - you don't happen to have your finger dipped into that pie do you?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Wirralass. Is it just one more big sleep before your op? 

Anyway, you don't have to take my dietary advice, I've got a vested interest in making folk fat, like Pizza Hut with subtlety

I will do that for you with pleasure. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Now folks, I've got to leave you for a while to get myself showered and presentable, and pick up supplies and the papers.

Maggie will serve if you need anything urgently. This afternoons treat is that layered chocolate and cream cake that St Mary Berry did on her show last night. Form an orderly queue, please.

I'll see you later


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Hi Wirralass. Is it just one more big sleep before your op?
> 
> Anyway, you don't have to take my dietary advice, I've got a vested interest in making folk fat, like Pizza Hut with subtlety
> 
> I will do that for you with pleasure. Enjoy


Thank you for asking Mike  - Tonight & tomorrow sleeps then into hospital Thursday  - appt time: 12.45pm - but could wait anything up to 2hrs Grrrrrrr! before going to theatre - so I am told!


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> Thank you for asking Mike  - Tonight & tomorrow sleeps then into hospital Thursday  - appt time: 12.45pm - but could wait anything up to 2hrs Grrrrrrr! before going to theatre - so I am told!


My goodness, Wirralass, you'll be wasting way to a shadow with hunger by the time they get the submarines ready. Disgraceful

Ok gang, the flood doors are open. Slightly late, I admit but had to zip down to the surgery to collect a prescription, without which I would be grumpy.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> My goodness, Wirralass, you'll be wasting way to a shadow with hunger by the time they get the submarines ready. Disgraceful
> 
> Ok gang, the flood doors are open. Slightly late, I admit but had to zip down to the surgery to collect a prescription, without which I would be grumpy.


Your forgiven Mike *we can't have you grumpy ! * 
I'd love some of that nice cake and a can of Coke please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. Life's too short to bother being grumpy anyway.

Ok, you'll be the first to try this new cake - it did look yummy on telly - and a can of Coke is yours. Though a chilled Sauternes would be nicer. (Which I don't have)


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> My goodness, Wirralass, you'll be wasting way to a shadow with hunger by the time they get the submarines ready. Disgraceful
> 
> Ok gang, the flood doors are open. Slightly late, I admit but had to zip down to the surgery to collect a prescription, without which I would be grumpy.


In which case Mike I'll join the queue - I rather fancy a large thick slice of the chocolate and cream cake you're offering today with a glass of iced lemonade followed by a small slice of chocolate fudge cake - that is if your previous guzzling customers haven't cleared you out of it  then please can I have my usual mug of cappuccino to finish off my naughty feast of carbs & sugars! Thanks M  - hope business improves even more this afternoon


----------



## Robin

I'm in the orderly queue for Mezza Bezza's cake, please. And a mug of builders tea if that wouldn't lower the tone too much.


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> In which case Mike I'll join the queue - I rather fancy a large thick slice of the chocolate and cream cake you're offering today with a glass of iced lemonade followed by a small slice of chocolate fudge cake - that is if your previous guzzling customers haven't cleared you out of it  then please can I have my usual mug of cappuccino to finish off my naughty feast of carbs & sugars! Thanks M  - hope business improves even more this afternoon


Well, Wirralass, still building up the energy reserves

So, a slice of the yummy chocolate cake, a glass of lemonade, and a small slice of chocolate fudge cake to fill in any vacant space. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> I'm in the orderly queue for Mezza Bezza's cake, please. And a mug of builders tea if that wouldn't lower the tone too much.


Hi Robin. You couldn't possibly lower the tone. Builders tea is an accepted part of the sophisticates drink menu, so a mug of that plus a slice of cake is yours without even a smidgeon of opprobrium


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Well, Wirralass, still building up the energy reserves
> 
> So, a slice of the yummy chocolate cake, a glass of lemonade, and a small slice of chocolate fudge cake to fill in any vacant space. Enjoy


Thanks a bunch Mike  - I'll be looking like a blown up balloon if I continue to follow your magnificent & deliciously tasty grub! But who cares 

You'll soon be able to put your feet up after another bizzy day in your most grandest of establishments - see you tomorrow then M.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike and fellow cake lovers! I hope everyone is well, a slice of the layered cake and a mug of builders tea would be excellent, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya, Lucy. Good to see you.

A slice of the yummy chocolate is yours, plus a mug of sophisticated builders tea. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Let me in before the hungry hoardes scoff all the yummy chocolate cake! I've had a stressful day, I need an extra generous slice please  can I get the hip flask out and put some brandy in my coffee?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, just in time I'll say you've had a busy day. You'll never look at a Legal Adviser in the same way now will you?

Still, I hope you're not too scunnered to enjoy a big slice of the choccie cake and a Latte. I won't look after you've taken it, that's outside my responsibility your worship.


----------



## Ljc

Can I have a large latte and a couple of packs of ginger nuts please


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Can I have a large latte and a couple of packs of ginger nuts please



Hi Lin. You're not having another BG down in the boots day are you?  

Anyway, whether it's that or your increasingly obvious ginger nut addiction, which is commoner than you might think, here's a couple of packs plus a Large Latte. Bon appetit


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lin. You're not having another BG down in the boots day are you?
> 
> Anyway, whether it's that or your increasingly obvious ginger nut addiction, which is commoner than you might think, here's a couple of packs plus a Large Latte. Bon appetit


Thanks Mike, fortunately not, it's comfort food.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Lin, we all need those comfort food days now and then. Hope you're back to your bouncy norm when I reappear on Thursday

Now, folks, I have to call a halt. I've got to go to bed early tonight....

Tomorrow I have a hospital appointment on the mainland, so I've got to get an early ferry. I'm not sure which ferry back I'll be able to get, so I can't guarantee any service. I may be too knackered after all that sightseeing on the ferry in any event, so I don't want to open up and fall asleep. It's not an important appointment in the great scheme of things. Don't worry, there's more of that chocolate cake in the chill room, so it'll still be yummy on Thursday. So will I.

So I'll see you on Thursday at 10.15 fully refreshed.

Have a good evening, and a trouble free night. That sentiment does not apply to Theresa May, if she ever looks at the forum.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Lin, we all need those comfort food days now and then. Hope you're back to your bouncy norm when I reappear on Thursday
> 
> Now, folks, I have to call a halt. I've got to go to bed early tonight....
> 
> Tomorrow I have a hospital appointment on the mainland, so I've got to get an early ferry. I'm not sure which ferry back I'll be able to get, so I can't guarantee any service. I may be too knackered after all that sightseeing on the ferry in any event, so I don't want to open up and fall asleep. It's not an important appointment in the great scheme of things. Don't worry, there's more of that chocolate cake in the chill room, so it'll still be yummy on Thursday. So will I.
> 
> So I'll see you on Thursday at 10.15 fully refreshed.
> 
> Have a good evening, and a trouble free night. That sentiment does not apply to Theresa May, if she ever looks at the forum.



Hope all goes well tomorrow Mike and the ferry crossing is calm x


----------



## Robin

Here's to calm seas and a good appointment.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Wishing you well for your appointment tomorrow and that your sea legs are up to all that ferrying, hope you don't get too wiped out with all the travelling. I won't comment on TM, she gives me the rage and raises my BP


----------



## Ljc

Wishing you calm seas,a safe journey  and a good appointment for tomorrow. I hope all the travelling doesn't tire you out to much either.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for all the good wishes. It'll be like a millpond tomorrow, but I'll be taking my folding mobility scooter, so it's not Sea legs I need, it's sea wheels. I've never been seasick in my life, to be honest, but it is tiring, though I never thought I would ever say that. Must be getting old.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Lin, we all need those comfort food days now and then. Hope you're back to your bouncy norm when I reappear on Thursday
> 
> Now, folks, I have to call a halt. I've got to go to bed early tonight....
> 
> Tomorrow I have a hospital appointment on the mainland, so I've got to get an early ferry. I'm not sure which ferry back I'll be able to get, so I can't guarantee any service. I may be too knackered after all that sightseeing on the ferry in any event, so I don't want to open up and fall asleep. It's not an important appointment in the great scheme of things. Don't worry, there's more of that chocolate cake in the chill room, so it'll still be yummy on Thursday. So will I.
> 
> So I'll see you on Thursday at 10.15 fully refreshed.
> 
> Have a good evening, and a trouble free night. That sentiment does not apply to Theresa May, if she ever looks at the forum.


Good luck Mike, will be thinking of you, relax on the ferry & enjoy inhaling the good ol scots fresh air  take good care of yourself now. x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hope your appt is going well Mr B, and those dolphins, whales and seals put on a good display


----------



## grovesy

Hope you have a good journey and appointment.


----------



## Hazel

Best wishes Mike - keep us posted


----------



## Ditto

Yes, hope it's going well. It's grey and cold here, trust it's better weather up there. 

Anybody got any Andrews? I've just pigged out in the hospital canteen...maybe I've got a couple of Alka Seltzer at the bottom of my bag... ::rummages::


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Yes, hope it's going well. It's grey and cold here, trust it's better weather up there.
> 
> Anybody got any Andrews? I've just pigged out in the hospital canteen...maybe I've got a couple of Alka Seltzer at the bottom of my bag... ::rummages::



You're having a struggle at the moment hun. Hope you can get back on track soon...I understand!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi all, I've been to Gregg's today for a bacon and cheese turnover @Ditto


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, this is just a quick message before I fall asleep under the assault of Tramadol which I've had to take. Very pleasant day out, appointment was just to confirm my normal barium swallow, but the pleasant Polish lady surgeon said I still had to do another gastroscopy just to make sure there was no inflamed areas that could presage the big C, so I'm cool with that, though the three week wait may clash with the Neurology team playing with my body. We'll have to wait and see.

Anyway, on the journey back had a chat about football and broadband with a couple of Openreach engineers ( one of whom was the taxi drivers son). Great fun, and got the news we might get super fast in about 6 months, so the dirty films on Netflix will download quicker.

And now the confession. I had fish, chips and mushy peas on Oban prom. And a megadose of insulin, but it was bloody good.

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15, when I will be back eating sensibly. No fun at all


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang, this is just a quick message before I fall asleep under the assault of Tramadol which I've had to take. Very pleasant day out, appointment was just to confirm my normal barium swallow, but the pleasant Polish lady surgeon said I still had to do another gastroscopy just to make sure there was no inflamed areas that could presage the big C, so I'm cool with that, though the three week wait may clash with the Neurology team playing with my body. We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Anyway, on the journey back had a chat about football and broadband with a couple of Openreach engineers ( one of whom was the taxi drivers son). Great fun, and got the news we might get super fast in about 6 months, so the dirty films on Netflix will download quicker.
> 
> And now the confession. I had fish, chips and mushy peas on Oban prom. And a megadose of insulin, but it was bloody good.
> 
> I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15, when I will be back eating sensibly. No fun at all



Rest up, you've had a busy day and a well deserved feast!


----------



## grovesy

Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## Ljc

Glad it went well today. Scrumptious fish, chips and mushy peas


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good to hear you had a good trip and enjoyed a lovely chippy on the pier. Hope you feel better after a rest.


----------



## Hazel

sleep tight my friend


----------



## Robin

Glad you enjoyed your F & C, and thank goodness for insulin!


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for the good wishes, all. I'm reasonably proud of my insulin judgement - 6.1 before evening meal.

This is not an encouragement to imitate my sinful behaviour. I do feel rather smug, though, which is even more sinful


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

How many units of insulin did you bolus out of interest. I've no idea how much to take, but my mother in law wants a chippy when we go to the coast this weekend.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm slightly insulin resistant, but it was a slug of 16u of Humalog - taken at the seat in the restaurant, I might  say, and estimated by looking at other plates being served. I also took 40,000u Creon while eating. I like to play in the war that exisits between D and chronic pancreatitis. That dose of insulin is about twice what I would use for a sensible Mikey Meal.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks, I'm quite insulin resistant too so it does make it trickier, I reckon I'd need similar.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, bright spring day here in the Inner Hebrides. I've got myself a double shot Americano the get the brain in gear, and a vape for pretending I'm debauched. I did have a awful nights sleep, mainly due to the physical exertions yesterday, and very twitchy legs, but that was then and this is now, when I'm NFM.

Brekkie anyone? Go on, indulge yourselves


----------



## Hazel

Morning Mike - did the medics give you a heads up over your tests?

Can I have a lemon tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. The gastroscopy will happen around the time I'm supposed to be going to Glasgow for a hip assessment. That's the trouble with multiple unrelated but interacting conditions. Logjams

Anyway the cards are in the air, I'll just see how they fall. 

Sure I can supply you with a lemon tea, I'm looking forward to hearing your score this weekend after all this rigorous dieting


----------



## Ljc

Morninnng. I hope you have a more restful night tonigh Mike and you're not shattered today. 
A large cappuccino. Apart from the following I'll leave the rest of my brunch to you. A gently fried egg on fried bread , 2 black toasts and lime marmalade please.


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, I'll have a nice latte and some bacon and toast before I head on out please


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morninnng. I hope you have a more restful night tonigh Mike and you're not shattered today.
> A large cappuccino. Apart from the following I'll leave the rest of my brunch to you. A gently fried egg on fried bread , 2 black toasts and lime marmalade please.




Morning Lin. That's a risky challenge, but I'll just arrange that into a full Scottish, because that makes your burnt toast free.  And a Latte, of course.

It that kind of accounting that's brought England to its knees. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, I'll have a nice latte and some bacon and toast before I head on out please


Morning Amigo. Sounds like the last words of Capain Oates

One Latte and nice buttery toast with bacon is yours


----------



## Robin

Morning all. An extra large cappucino please Mike, with plenty of caffeine, I'm rubbing down the garage doors, which is marginally less exciting than watching the paint dry will be, once I've applied it. Oh, and throw in a couple of ginger nuts to stave off a DIY hypo, if you wouldn't mind ( and can prise the packet out of Lin's clutches)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike a bacon sandwich on white bread with a mug of builders brew would be most welcome, I've got a busy day sorting out the spare room, which looks like its been burgled lol! It's going to take me ages


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all. An extra large cappucino please Mike, with plenty of caffeine, I'm rubbing down the garage doors, which is marginally less exciting than watching the paint dry will be, once I've applied it. Oh, and throw in a couple of ginger nuts to stave off a DIY hypo, if you wouldn't mind ( and can prise the packet out of Lin's clutches)


Morning Robin. Don't worry, I've got a shed full of ginger nuts. When you've rubbed down the garage doors, can you do my back, I'm a bit stiff this morning?

Anyway, here's a double shot cappuccino and a couple of ginger nuts. Enjoy your torture


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Don't worry, I've got a shed full of ginger nuts. When you've rubbed down the garage doors, can you do my back, I'm a bit stiff this morning?
> 
> Anyway, here's a double shot cappuccino and a couple of ginger nuts. Enjoy your torture


Yes, of course, Mike. Do you want the rough sandpaper, the smooth, or the paint scraper?


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning Mike a bacon sandwich on white bread with a mug of builders brew would be most welcome, I've got a busy day sorting out the spare room, which looks like its been burgled lol! It's going to take me ages


Morning Lucy. Careful when you're doing  the sorting out, or at least get it done before OH gets back and says "we might need that" when you're chucking away the last TV but one remote control.

But a bacon butty and a mug of builders  tea should fuel you up nicely


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. I would like fish, chips and mushy peas too and I'd also like to be on Oban prom!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Yes, of course, Mike. Do you want the rough sandpaper, the smooth, or the paint scraper?


The number one sandpaper should do it nicely.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Hello all. I would like fish, chips and mushy peas too and I'd also like to be on Oban prom!


Sorry Ditto, we don't have a deep fat fryer on principle, which is why I had to sail to the mainland to get it. 

Plan B?


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I've got to freshen up, moisturise and use the Garnier for Men roll on stuff that fixes bags under the eyes. It's desperate at times. Then I've got to collect the papers and get in supplies. 

I'll see you later for teas, coffee, cakes and all. Maggie will supply any emergency needs, of course.

See you later


----------



## Ditto

Let me think...I'd really like some thick crusty toast with butter and marmalade and a milky coffee with a spoonful of sugar in it. Real sugar not that sweetener muck.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, back in action. So if you'd like to disturb me watching the Aintree racing, feel free. I won't be cross at all, there's no money involved. Only fools bet on jump racing, too many variables.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Afternoon Mr B. Glad things went OK yesterday and you enjoyed your fish, chips and mushy peas. That is my treat after next HbA1c (do  wish they'd hurry up with the apt ). Any of the choc fudge cake left or any sort of chocolate cake? Big mug of tea to go with that as well please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi GG, thanks for the good wishes. I'll say I enjoyed that lunch, but that's it for this year I fear. 

The fudge cake is gone (temporarily) but we've still got St Mary Berry's layered choccie cake with cream and glossy chocolate icing, so I'll provide a goodly wedge of that wth your big mug of tea. Enjoyment guaranteed


----------



## mikeyB

As things appear to be very quiet, due to a variety of reasons, I think I'll send Maggie home earlier, specially as it's one of her bingo nights out with the girls. I'm tired to the bones as well, after yesterday's exertions, so I think I'll close early. I'll have an early night so that I'm ready for the onslaught tomorrow with the Easter sales being on.

See you tomorrow at 10.15. when I should be firing on what few cylinders I've got left.

Have good evening, and a peaceful night, everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Hope you're ok Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Erm..I overslept. Nothing wrong with me, I've checked everything and I'm all here, BG is OK (6.7). That's good enough for me. Its the legs that kept disturbing me in the night, to be honest. That's the reason, it's not an excuse, so I'm all set for serving up virtual carb laden goodies


----------



## Ljc

Glad to hear it, not about your legs disturbing you though.
I'll have a plate of your finest Scottish breakfast and a large latte please.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning, Lin. Always first of the day. How are you today? Everything up to speed?

Anyway, one full Scottish and a large Latte coming up. No matter how you are starting out with that, you'll certainly feel better after it


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, I'll join Lin in the queue for the full breakfast experience but none of that lime marmalade she's partial to please!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, I'll join Lin in the queue for the full breakfast experience but none of that lime marmalade she's partial to please!


Thanks for reminding me Amigo.
I'd like my usual toast and lime marmalade too if you please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, I'll join Lin in the queue for the full breakfast experience but none of that lime marmalade she's partial to please!


Morning Amigo. Hey, it's Friday, and Friday night is music night

You'll have to build up your energy levels with brekkie, and cake this afternoon

One full English, with free toast, but without green citrus enhancement. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Good to see you up and about Mike.

A lemon tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Thanks for reminding me Amigo.
> I'd like my usual toast and lime marmalade too if you please Mike


Will do Lin, we can't have you facing the world without any Lime marmalade inside you. It's one of your five a day


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Good to see you up and about Mike.
> 
> A lemon tea please


Morning Hazel. Love the new show-off Avatar, the new you. Well done, all that hard work rewarded.

Anyway, here's a pot of Scottish Blend with lemon, with just as many carbs in the real world as the virtual.


----------



## Ljc

WOW Hazel just look at you


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I know it's been a short morning, but I've got to disappear for a wee while to get supplies and the papers, but more importantly give myself a wash and brush up and turn presentable.

I'll see you later for choccie cake wallowing.

Maggie, of course, will serve you if you need emergency caffeine or carbs


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'm back in harness and ready to go. 

Peckish, anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, a nice mug of tea and a slice of chocolate cake would be most welcome


----------



## Amigo

Well having had a very substantial and quite naughty lunch, I'm reluctant to tuck into chocolate cake but as it's virtual carbs, I'll try a slice with a nice cup of tea


----------



## Robin

Pint of restorative builder's brew and a large slice of something calorific, please Mike. 
Just had a slight hiccup with the garage door painting. Rushing to finish, before the sun gets on it, managed to let the paint pot slip out of my hand, it did a double back somersault with pike, landed right way up-ish, (I grabbed it before too much started spilling out) but sprayed paint all down my teeshirt ( not a problem it's an old one I keep for painting) and in my hair! Fortunately it's water based gloss, so if I wash it straight way, I shouldn't terrify everyone at the Southampton meet tomorrow (or maybe green streaks are the latest thing). OH came to investigate the kerfuffle, and commented 'Why did you do that?'- he nearly ended up wearing the paint pot.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Afternoon all.  Finished work early (bus back - so a nice saunter across the Peak District to get it).  Cool and cloudy this morning but it's warmed up now ready for the heatwave over the weekend.  Can I have a macchiato and a slice of lemon drizzle cake please Mike.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon  I'd love a mug of black coffee and a chocolate cornflake cake please Mike. Just battled my way through town, it's knee deep in children. When did weaving down a pedestrian area on a scooter without looking where you're going become so popular?


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, a queue. I'm sorry I'm late responding I had to nip down to the surgery for medical supplies. The surgery closes early on a Friday.

Fortunately, you ladies have simple tastes...

For Lucy, one tea and a slice of choccie cake

For Amigo, one tea and a slice of choccie cake

For Robin, one tea and a BIG slice of chocolate  cake

Now Matt, putting in a bid for the men, goes for a manly macchiato and a slice of lemon drizzle cake.

And for variety, the ever reliable Flower. A mug of black coffee and Chocolate cornflake cake, recipe Blue Peter August 6 1964. Those were the days, eh?

Enjoy your treats, gang. I'm having a cup of strong black tea, Scottish Blend. Puts hairs on your chest, that stuff. A drop of milk or lemon neutralises that effect, Hazel, in case you're worried.


----------



## Hazel

Just back from the diabetic foot check - all good, something else ticked off for another year

Mike, can I trouble you for a lemon tea, please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. Well done, another tick on the way to becoming a diabetic in name only.

Here's a non hairy chesting Scottish Blend and Lemon.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, a worrying afternoon ahead watching developments unfold in Stockholm and waiting to hear news from relatives. My mum is from Stockholm and we have 10 relatives who live there


----------



## mikeyB

Indeed, Lucy, but the sheer statistical odds are against any injury or harm to any individual. That said, that's not a reassurance. I sincerely hope that your relatives weren't in the wrong place at the wrong time. I guess your mum is going frantic on the phone.


----------



## mikeyB

Right team, time for me to drift off and cook our small battered fish, Quinoa cooked in fish stock with herbes de Provence, prawns added later, and roasted tomatoes in olive oil. Simple dish - one pan and the oven, and almost healthy, so it'll never appear in this cafe

Another early night, and I'll try to get up before 10.15 tomorrow

Have a good evening (specially Queen of Bling Amigo, try and display a bit of maturity), and a comfy nights sleep. Spare a thought for our friends in Stockholm tonight.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, good morning everyone. What a beautiful day I don't expect any customers today, you should all be out walking and and throwing money away in the sales. I'm going to be ordering some new furniture- I need one of those chairs you see on daytime TV adverts where old folk who have no mobility  problems get out of those chairs that tip forward, and stroll happily away, before strolling happily to their stairlift. Makes me laugh.

Anyway, if you can resist the urge to go fell running, or cleaning year old food off the barbecue, can you resist the thought of a cooked brekkie and freshly squeezed Magg..sorry, Orange Juice.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike. Sorry to disappoint you but you've got me to put up with at least till my gardens  been well aired (warmed up) 
I can vouch for those chairs, very handy when you need a bit of help getting up. If I may make a suggestion, the duel motor ones means you can adjust the legs and backrest independently.

Now to the important stuff my brunch.  A large latte, 3 well buttered crumpets if you have any please oh and bung some vintage cheddar on top ta.
If not I'll have a full Scottish


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks. That chair sounds quite inviting about now Mike! 

Waiting for the sun to arrive after a 0 degree waking temperature which is now nudging 7 but forecast is 18. Time will tell!  (As long as my BG's don't follow the same trend!

I'll have a nice coffee and a couple of croissants please.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Morning all.  Painting outside in the glorious sunshine as it's starting to warm up now and then some gardening (did the lawns yesterday).  Just popping in for a quick espresso and a couple of sheets of toast and marmalade please Mike.

As for your chair Mike get thissen down to Shackletons (they've over a 100 different chairs to choose from).  @Northerner will probably remember this classic ad from the late 70's/early 80's - gently lampooned on local radio and in school playgrounds all over Yorkshire and it wasn't far from him in Batley.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, I have had a rubbish start with a high reading when I woke very late and feel my head has been used as a rugby ball, suspect a low happened in the early hours. 
So going straight for cake, a big slice of whatever is the freshest and most delicious, plus my normal soya latte. Thanks and no rush, will linger a bit here with the good folk also waiting.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning Mike. Sorry to disappoint you but you've got me to put up with at least till my gardens  been well aired (warmed up)
> I can vouch for those chairs, very handy when you need a bit of help getting up. If I may make a suggestion, the duel motor ones means you can adjust the legs and backrest independently.
> 
> Now to the important stuff my brunch.  A large latte, 3 well buttered crumpets if you have any please oh and bung some vintage cheddar on top ta.
> If not I'll have a full Scottish


Morning Lin, yes, it will be dual motor. Only the best for me. The postman might struggle getting it into the post box

So, three well buttered crumpets with delicious Isle of Mull cheese on top. A really zingy flavour. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning folks. That chair sounds quite inviting about now Mike!
> 
> Waiting for the sun to arrive after a 0 degree waking temperature which is now nudging 7 but forecast is 18. Time will tell!  (As long as my BG's don't follow the same trend!
> 
> I'll have a nice coffee and a couple of croissants please.


Morning Amigo, a Latte and a couple of croissants for you then. There's butter and those little French packs of preserves on the tables.

How was last night? Good bands? Just the right level of tinnitus post show?


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'd love a crumbly, flaky, warm almond croissant and a large black coffee please Mike, I'll sit outside on the 'terrace' and enjoy the view whilst I'm here. The vacuuming and polishing can wait its turn!


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Morning all.  Painting outside in the glorious sunshine as it's starting to warm up now and then some gardening (did the lawns yesterday).  Just popping in for a quick espresso and a couple of sheets of toast and marmalade please Mike.
> 
> As for your chair Mike get thissen down to Shackletons (they've over a 100 different chairs to choose from).  @Northerner will probably remember this classic ad from the late 70's/early 80's - gently lampooned on local radio and in school playgrounds all over Yorkshire and it wasn't far from him in Batley.


Shackletons might as well be on the moon. I do know the company but  I'll be using Care Co. online. Great customer service, and good discounts. Some of these chairs are fearsomely expensive.

Anyway, enough of me, here comes your toast and marmalade to fuel your adventures. Stay safe


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, a Latte and a couple of croissants for you then. There's butter and those little French packs of preserves on the tables.
> 
> How was last night? Good bands? Just the right level of tinnitus post show?



Having had tinnitus for over 20 yrs it's hard to tell Mike but these days I actually protect my ears from excessive noise. Not very rock 'n roll I know! 
Actually they were excellent, down to earth and unpretentious which I like. Solo singer was bloody brilliant and a local lad making a return. Great patter too. I was restrained in my alcohol intake knowing I'm out tonight though


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Morning all, I have had a rubbish start with a high reading when I woke very late and feel my head has been used as a rugby ball, suspect a low happened in the early hours.
> So going straight for cake, a big slice of whatever is the freshest and most delicious, plus my normal soya latte. Thanks and no rush, will linger a bit here with the good folk also waiting.


Morning NJ, I always wake if I have a low, so the morning high is overcorrection for me Sorry your feeling gloopy.

One soya Latte coming up, plus a vegetarian lemon drizzle cake I've been looking to inflict on someone. You're it. Enjoy


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Morning NJ, I always wake if I have a low, so the morning high is overcorrection for me Sorry your feeling gloopy.
> 
> One soya Latte coming up, plus a vegetarian lemon drizzle cake I've been looking to inflict on someone. You're it. Enjoy


Perfect!


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'd love a crumbly, flaky, warm almond croissant and a large black coffee please Mike, I'll sit outside on the 'terrace' and enjoy the view whilst I'm here. The vacuuming and polishing can wait its turn!


Morning, Flower. You're quite right. The vacuuming and polishing can wait. 2018 sounds good.

One yummy almond croissant and a large black coffee for you while you contemplate the more important things in life, like footie


----------



## Hazel

oh crumbs - overslept, missed fat club.

oh hell, can I have a full Scottish and a bucket load of tea, please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Overslept Hazel. Grand, that means you are sleeping properlyI'm sure that wasn't a deliberate oversleep to avoid fat club because you just don't do oversleeping. Undersleeping is more your style

Anyway, to celebrate, a full Scottish is yours, with the usual free toast, and an urn of Scottish Blend.

I hope it's as sunny in the Central belt as it is out here on the edge, it's a belting day here


----------



## mikeyB

Now, I've got to go and get supplies, I've been told. Apparently we've run out of Flash. And the cleaner is coming tomorrow. Oh well. Need some yogurts as well. And the papers.

I'll be back later for a multitasking afternoon flipping between footie, IPL, Aintree and serving cake. It's not just women who can multitask, you know

Maggie will serve any emergencies while I'm away. Nothing extra special on today, but I have got that old favourite Arctic Roll.

See you later


----------



## Ljc

Mike is their any chance of doing us some Baked Alaska in the near future .


----------



## mikeyB

I've had a word with Maggie, and that'll be on tomorrow if you're good. This warmer weather has brought out all the old cooling cakes

That'll be the St Mary Berry's recipe, the classic version. I'm training Maggie to follow the best.


----------



## Ljc

Well I can't promise to be good but for a piece of Baked Alaska I'll try .
In the meantime I would love a large mug of coffee and a Mars bar please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, bribery works. Every woman has a price, and I've found yours

So, to tide you over, one large coffee and one of these reduced size Mars Bars they make these days


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, it's a lovely warm, sunny day here in Norfolk. I'd love a slice of Arctic roll please and a big mug of coffee please


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay Lucy, slight real world intervention of no consequence. It's stilllnice and sunny here, but I think it might be gloomy tomorrow. I won't be, though 

Have you been sunbathing or cycling the flat plains of Norfolk? Kicking other shoppers out of the way? Been out to get the charcoal?

But more important, one large Coffee and a slice of Arctic Roll. Enjoy.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Oh Lordy am I in need of a large slice of choccy cake and mug of tea.
Been dismantling 1/2 of the fitted bedroom furniture this morning (after having done the weekly shop), in preparation for the electrician and plasterer to do their stuff before some new stuff is fitted at the beginning of May. Bugrit of a job.  Then lunch, dog walk and gardening. Need to get motivated to sort out dinner but pooped. Cake and brew will hopefully liven me up a bit


----------



## mikeyB

Well, good afternoon. Blimey GG, I expect tradesmen to do their own clearing out. You well deserve a reward, so here's a manly lump of choccie cake for a lady, and a nice pot of tea is yours


----------



## Matt Cycle

Afternoon all.  Glorious day - no, not the weather, nice as it is, it's after 6 long years the Blades are back up into the Championship.   A celebratory latte and large slice of a nice cake please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Matt, congrats to the Blades. One Latte and a large slice of Lemon Drizzle is yours.

I'm celebrating because One For Arthur has just won the National. Only the second ever victory for Scotland. An omen for the future...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for the delay Lucy, slight real world intervention of no consequence. It's stilllnice and sunny here, but I think it might be gloomy tomorrow. I won't be, though
> 
> Have you been sunbathing or cycling the flat plains of Norfolk? Kicking other shoppers out of the way? Been out to get the charcoal?
> 
> But more important, one large Coffee and a slice of Arctic Roll. Enjoy.




Thanks Mike, yum, haven't had arctic roll for years!!
I've been enjoying the sun in the garden, tonight I'm going to a party, there will be wine involved hic
Have a nice evening and I'll see you tomorrow when I rise from my crypt with sunglasses on, feeling delicate and in need of a massive carb fest


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, lights out. Another lovely day forecast tomorrow, apart from this bit of Scotland. Never mind. I'm off to cook some spare ribs marinated in Jack Daniels Honey barbecue slop. Should be fun. 

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for early risers on a Sunday, or for any of the heathens not going to church wanting like minded company.

Remember all you sunbathers, tomorrows treat is Baked Alaska. Maggie will be beavering away tomorrow morning to get that sorted.

Have a good evening and a good nights sleep, I'm sure I will.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, cloudy but bright here in civilisation. As predicted, I had a wonderful night's sleep, courtesy of some Tramadol planning. 

Anyway, I'm up for a morning brekkie serving, are you up for a morning brekkie eating?


----------



## Kaylz

Full breakfast for me please, and a jumbo swiss roll with a large coffee too please  x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, cloudy but bright here in civilisation. As predicted, I had a wonderful night's sleep, courtesy of some Tramadol planning.
> 
> Anyway, I'm up for a morning brekkie serving, are you up for a morning brekkie eating?



Tummy a bit iffy this morning (I really should avoid communal buffets). However a virtual latte and some nice, fresh crumbly croissants with raspberry preserves would be most welcome.

Have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## Ljc

Top of the morning to you Mike.  Now I know where lots of my Zeds  disappeared to last night . 
It's bright sunshine here and no chilly breeze.
I desperately need a caffeine hit , so I'll have a couple of mugs of strong white coffee and my usual brekky please.


----------



## mikeyB

Kaylz said:


> Full breakfast for me please, and a jumbo swiss roll with a large coffee too please  x


Morning Kaylz, good to see you in here wallowing in virtual carbs.

One full brekkie (with free toast) and jumbo Swiss roll to follow, plus a large coffee. Sounds good, and will be. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Tummy a bit iffy this morning (I really should avoid communal buffets). However a virtual latte and some nice, fresh crumbly croissants with raspberry preserves would be most welcome.
> 
> Have a good Sunday everyone


Oh dear, blaming the food again. Couldn't be the Bollinger you had with the food could it? 

Either way, fresh croissants and raspberry preserve should fix things nicely


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, its another beautiful sunny day here in Norfolk and I'm feeling very rough after imbibing way too much red wine last night, still it was a great night  I would love a Full English brekkie with a big pot of Assam tea, extra toast and your best hangover cure please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Top of the morning to you Mike.  Now I know where lots of my Zeds  disappeared to last night .
> It's bright sunshine here and no chilly breeze.
> I desperately need a caffeine hit , so I'll have a couple of mugs of strong white coffee and my usual brekky please.


Morning Lin. Sorry for stealing your Zeds, it's just redistribution of wealth from the rich South East

So, one full brekkie, burnt toast, Lime marmalade, plus a couple of double shot Lattes. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning Mike, its another beautiful sunny day here in Norfolk and I'm feeling very rough after imbibing way too much red wine last night, still it was a great night  I would love a Full English brekkie with a big pot of Assam tea, extra toast and your best hangover cure please.


Morning Lucy, don't worry, you had a great night

So, one Full English, Assam Tea, and to follow a slice of lemon drizzle cake. It's loaded with sugar and vitamin C, one of the best hangover cures there is.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. Coffee and a croissant, please Mike, it's so warm and sunny I've come over all continental. Going riding later, horses won't know what's hit them, they still have most of their winter coats.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike, just what I need!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin, lovely day for a ride

Don't work the horses too hard, or yourself come to think. You all need to keep hydrated.

Anyway, setting off with a coffee and croissant is ideal. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear, blaming the food again. Couldn't be the Bollinger you had with the food could it?
> 
> Either way, fresh croissants and raspberry preserve should fix things nicely



Definitely no Bollinger in evidence Mike 

I'll try and sort my tum out for the afternoon Baked Alaska seeing as Maggie has worked so hard on it!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Amigo, it's definitely worth doing that for sure

Sorry for misinterpreting your sybaritic lifestyle


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Definitely no Bollinger in evidence Mike
> 
> I'll try and sort my tum out for the afternoon Baked Alaska seeing as Maggie has worked so hard on it!


Not you too , I'm nicely stopped up with Immodium atm  .  Now I'm trying to work out how a little too much Lactose snuck itself into me.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I must away for a short while to get refreshed, get supplies and the Sunday papers and put the kippers on for lunch. That's an LCHC meal - low carb, high Creon.

As ever, Maggie is available for urgent stuff. I'll be back after lunch, when the Baked Alaska will be available. I'll be fully fuelled up for the expected onslaught


----------



## Ljc

When you're back Mike I'd love a large double strength latte and two Mars bars please. They  them so small nowadays don't they.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang I'm back, fully fuelled, Creoned, insulined and ready for the fray.

Lin, I quite agree with you and almost offered two yesterday, so here's a double shot Latte and two emaciated Mars bars. What is the world  coming to? Anyway, enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, I'd like some baked Alaska and a coffee please, I've never had baked Alaska before


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. A Baked Alaska neophyte, eh? Well I can tell you, this combination of cake, topped with ice cream and smothered in meringue is one of the most sinful things you can eat, and only in this virtual world

So, a coffee and wedge of Baked Alaska is yours. Relish this. You will remember your first time as long as you live...


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike. I'm now ready for Baked Alaska.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin, I knew you wouldn't be able to resist

Here's a wedge for you, bring back memories of when this was a posh follow up to Steak Diane instead of BFG.


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. Divorce is in the offing. There I was, lying on the bed watching footie, and Mrs B came upstairs for something or other. I called her in, and asked if she could turn on the light. For some reason, this resulted in a dirty look. She did turn on the light, mind, but I couldn't resist asking her to peel me a grape when she went downstairs.....


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Oops. Divorce is in the offing. There I was, lying on the bed watching footie, and Mrs B came upstairs for something or other. I called her in, and asked if she could turn on the light. For some reason, this resulted in a dirty look. She did turn on the light, mind, but I couldn't resist asking her to peel me a grape when she went downstairs.....


Oops.


----------



## Amigo

I'm back ready for some delicious Baked Alaska. I once had it served flambé at a wedding. They dimmed the lights and this magnificent flamed display of deliciousness was carried in by hunky waiters!


----------



## mikeyB

How about wheeled in by a slightly overweight crip? I'm not setting it on fire, mind, health and safety and all that.

But it will be as delicious as at that wedding, Maggies got a delightful touch with a meringue. One wedge of that, and you'll be transported back into the arms of those hunky waiters Enjoy


----------



## Robin

I'm ready for some baked Alaska, if there's any left. I'm showered and generally de-horsed. It was hot today, but we took things gently, (and nobody fell off, which is always a bonus)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> How about wheeled in by a slightly overweight crip? I'm not setting it on fire, mind, health and safety and all that.
> 
> But it will be as delicious as at that wedding, Maggies got a delightful touch with a meringue. One wedge of that, and you'll be transported back into the arms of those hunky waiters Enjoy



I don't care if it clanks in on a wonky trolley Mike!  Sounds delicious!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> I'm ready for some baked Alaska, if there's any left. I'm showered and generally de-horsed. It was hot today, but we took things gently, (and nobody fell off, which is always a bonus)


Hi Robin, that sounds to me like a grand day out. Very thoughtful of you to shower before coming here, but there's no need really.

Of course there's still some Baked Alaska left, I'd set a wedge aside for you in case of a rush. There'll be enough for tomorrow as well, come to think.

Anyway, a wedge of that will keep you ticking over till dinner. Dinner tomorrow, that is


----------



## mikeyB

Now then, as you prepare for your barbecues, the rain has stopped here, though I'm not daft enough to get the barbecue out. We're having locally produced meat - hogget Barnsley Chops. Slaughtered two miles down the road after leading a happy  life wandering the sea shore contemplating the meaning of life, or whatever sheep think about. Blocking the traffic round here, probably. . 

So, closing up. I'll be open tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie stuff, and as I said earlier there's still Baked Alaska for tomorrow afternoon. 

Have a good evening, careful with those barbecues, and have an untroubled night i.e. no campylobacter infections from undercooked sausages.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Now then, as you prepare for your barbecues, the rain has stopped here, though I'm not daft enough to get the barbecue out. We're having locally produced meat - hogget Barnsley Chops. Slaughtered two miles down the road after leading a happy  life wandering the sea shore contemplating the meaning of life, or whatever sheep think about. Blocking the traffic round here, probably. .
> 
> So, closing up. I'll be open tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie stuff, and as I said earlier there's still Baked Alaska for tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Have a good evening, careful with those barbecues, and have an untroubled night i.e. no campylobacter infections from undercooked sausages.



Have a good evening Mike and enjoy those chops! We've just had teatime breakfast buns with well cooked sausages, mushrooms and egg. Such decadence of a Sunday afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Nothing like a bit of decadence on a Sunday afternoon, Amigo. Nothing in the bible about eating sausage mushroom and egg on the sabbath either, so win win if you ask me


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Nothing like a bit of decadence on a Sunday afternoon, Amigo. Nothing in the bible about eating sausage mushroom and egg on the sabbath either, so win win if you ask me



Absolutely Mike! Have a peaceful night I've got me laddo off for a fortnight now to occupy


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. I'm feeling renewed this morning. I've just fired up a new Libre sensor. Lovely spring morning, and all's well with the world, unless you are worried about World War 3 breaking out. Who cares when you can wallow in virtual breakfasts?

Come along, eat, drink and leave your cares behind


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all. I'm feeling renewed this morning. I've just fired up a new Libre sensor. Lovely spring morning, and all's well with the world, unless you are worried about World War 3 breaking out. Who cares when you can wallow in virtual breakfasts?
> 
> Come along, eat, drink and leave your cares behind



Nice to hear you so cheerful Mike. I'm feeling crummy this morning and would be better just going back to the bed I couldn't seem to sleep in last night!  Heat, pain, tinnitus, spleen playing up...a perfect storm!

Hope everyone else is in better shape.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear, Amigo, sorry to hear that. You won't be wanting the full English then...


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Nice to hear you so cheerful Mike. I'm feeling crummy this morning and would be better just going back to the bed I couldn't seem to sleep in last night!  Heat, pain, tinnitus, spleen playing up...a perfect storm!
> 
> Hope everyone else is in better shape.


Sorry to hear this Amigo .  I hope you feel better soon, can you get some rest later


----------



## mikeyB

Right, that's the end of morning surgery. 

Anyone want feeding?


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Sorry to hear this Amigo .  I hope you feel better soon, can you get some rest later



Thanks Ljc, your concern is much appreciated x

Better order your breakfast now!


----------



## mikeyB

Come on, Amigo, you know full well that a bacon butty cures everything apart from Ebola,


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. It's nice and sunny Here  atm but that darned chilly breeze is back brrr.
Glad to hear you're refreshed Mike, I think I must have been working real had whilst I was asleep, I woke up feeling really tired. So a mug or two of strong coffee is in order.  A lightly fried egg on fried bread, 3 sausages , black pud and my usual toast and marmalade please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. It's sunny here too, but that chill breeze is here as well. Never mind, it's only April.

Right, one double strength Latte, plus the cooked stuff, and my favourite bit, burnt toast and lime marmalade. Enjoy, that'll wake you up


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Sorry you feel so rough @Amigo. Hope you get a better night tonight.

My stomach has started to do it's rumbling dance . Please could I have a large bacon bap with lashings of butter and a little mustard, and a mug of tea to wash it down please? (Sounds so much better than the salad I'm going to eat in the real world)


----------



## mikeyB

Morning GG. Good to see you feeling well and ready to face the world.

One large buttery bacon bap coming up with a smidgen of mustard, and nice hot mug of tea. You're right - that does sound a lot better than a boring salad


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, I've just got to pop out and get newspapers and supplies before our super new cleaner arrives to whirl around like a Duracell bunny leaving everything neat, tidy, and spotless. 

I'll see you later, when I hope everyone will be feeling a little better. We still have some Baked Alaska left.

Maggie will serve any urgent stuff while I'm away


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, back in harness. As is the dog, who has just been escorted out for his daily growl at the sheep.

I hope you're feeling a bit better Amigo and Lin. Or at least well enough to help demolish the remaining Baked Alaska. Which is,of course, available to the rest of the world of calorie fiends...


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, back in harness. As is the dog, who has just been escorted out for his daily growl at the sheep.
> 
> I hope you're feeling a bit better Amigo and Lin. Or at least well enough to help demolish the remaining Baked Alaska. Which is,of course, available to the rest of the world of calorie fiends...



I'm sure I can manage a slice of Baked Alaska and a nice cup of tea please.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike. In a slightly gruff voice, I'd love some Baked Alaska. But first I need a triple strength latte.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm sure I can manage a slice of Baked Alaska and a nice cup of tea please.



That's good to hear, Amigo. I would be seriously worried about you if you couldn't

Anyway, let's see if a slice of Baked Alaska can perk you up a wee bit


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Thanks Mike. In a slightly gruff voice, I'd love some Baked Alaska. But first I need a triple strength latte.


Ah, Lin, the next bed in the General Medical Ward. Sure, I can do you a triple strength Latte - it'll make your eyeballs stand out, mind. Plus of course, a medicinal slice of Baked Alaska. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## mikeyB

Next patient, please, Nurse Maggie


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Next patient, please, Nurse Maggie


I've just suffered the trauma of a trip round the Oxford Bypass and down the M40 and back, I'm sure that can only be cured by a piece of baked Alaska.


----------



## mikeyB

Certainly is a traumatic event. Can't think of anything worse, for sure.

So, one slice of psychotherapeutic Baked Alaska is yours, and a free Latte for being brave enough to recount your traumas in public.


----------



## Ditto

Are yous still open? I fancy a hot cross bun and a milky coffee with real sugar.


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, Ditto, don't close till around 6.30. Sure you can have a hot cross bun. These are home baked, just like your gran used to make, not like those sugar laden monstrosities that you can buy in the shops.

Plus a milky coffee with real sugar. We only ever use real sugar in here..

Anyway, enjoy your snack


----------



## mikeyB

While things are quiet, this is to inform you that we will be closed tomorrow. I have an appointment with the Neurology nerds at the Queen Elizabeth hospital in Glasgow tomorrow. So off early, back late. This is an important appointment because it may give an indication as to why I have this motor neuropathy. They may insist on admission so they can play with their toys - MRI, EMG, Lumbar Puncture, looking for evidence of MS. It's not one of the variants of MND, because when it all started I had quite marked sensory symptoms- pins and needles and sensory loss, which have now disappeared. For sure, it's not diabetic, because I have upper motor neurone signs, but I would like a diagnosis. Things are easier to get along with once they have a name.

Anyway, I will post here tomorrow evening with any reports if anything significant arises. 

As you can imagine, this trumps all the other conditions I have - diabetes, UC, pancreatitis, arthritis, because they are all manageable. This isn't, yet, and it's the most worrisome, though I'm not a natural worrier.  I just play the cards I'm dealt.

So, cafe is now closed after a quiet day, and will reopen on Wednesday. Have a good evening, and a peaceful nights sleep. I will, for sure - I'm being picked up at 7.45, which is a bit unnatural for a retired gentleman of leisure. 

Bye for now. I'll just correct this BG of 2.6. That's just the DF sticking her nose in where it doesn't belong.


----------



## Robin

Good luck with everything, Mike, and make sure the DF misses the ferry.


----------



## Ljc

Safe journey Mike. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Amigo

Wishing you the best outcome you can have tomorrow Mike but I know you'll roll with any blows should they deliver them. It will be a tiring day for you. Sending best wishes and a peaceful night (oh for a peaceful night!) x


----------



## grovesy

Have a safe journey and hope you get your answers.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

All the best for today Mike, hope you get some answers.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hope everything goes well Mr B. I think you should call it Bert if the men in white coats can't come up with anything


----------



## Ditto

Good luck, fingers x for a good outcome. 

Thanks for the hot cross bun it was delish.


----------



## Wirrallass

Just popped in to give you a virtual (((hug))) via Maggie and to wish you well  - hope the days results will be in your favour M. Safe ferry crossings, take care x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

As Mike is away anyone fancy a bun fight?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, just logged on. It was a pleasant enough crossing, a bit grey and up and downy going there and getting back, but I quite like it like that, standing on the open deck, vaping and thinking great thoughts. 

I didn't see the consultant - he's on leave till tomorrow, so I saw a registrar who wasn't very experienced in Neurology. So I got a neurological going over to prove what I already experience. He's going to discuss me with the consultant tomorrow then phone to let me know where we go from here. Which is a bit of a let down.

The big mistake I made was taking my folding scooter, but forgetting the keys, so I've been struggling along Hospital corridors surprisingly empty of wheelchairs. I am utterly exhausted. I don't think I've ever felt as tired as this. Anyway, as a result of all this I've decided I won't be here tomorrow either, because I know I will feel bloody awful. I intend to go to bed now and not get up until my body says I can. Or until that phone call. Sorry to all.


----------



## Hazel

Sleep tight Mike, you deserve it


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi folks, just logged on. It was a pleasant enough crossing, a bit grey and up and downy going there and getting back, but I quite like it like that, standing on the open deck, vaping and thinking great thoughts.
> 
> I didn't see the consultant - he's on leave till tomorrow, so I saw a registrar who wasn't very experienced in Neurology. So I got a neurological going over to prove what I already experience. He's going to discuss me with the consultant tomorrow then phone to let me know where we go from here. Which is a bit of a let down.
> 
> The big mistake I made was taking my folding scooter, but forgetting the keys, so I've been struggling along Hospital corridors surprisingly empty of wheelchairs. I am utterly exhausted. I don't think I've ever felt as tired as this. Anyway, as a result of all this I've decided I won't be here tomorrow either, because I know I will feel bloody awful. I intend to go to bed now and not get up until my body says I can. Or until that phone call. Sorry to all.



Oh that sounds rough Mike. Catch up with your rest and we'll see you when you feel up to it x


----------



## Wirrallass

Glad you're home safe & sound Mike but sorry to hear you're fatigued after an unecessary trip to see someone who wasn't there  - I'm wondering why the hospital didn't ring you to reschedule your appointment for tomorrow when you'd  be able to speak with your Consultant  - have as much rest as you need  and sleep well tonight, take care of yourself Mike x


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Hi folks, just logged on. It was a pleasant enough crossing, a bit grey and up and downy going there and getting back, but I quite like it like that, standing on the open deck, vaping and thinking great thoughts.
> 
> I didn't see the consultant - he's on leave till tomorrow, so I saw a registrar who wasn't very experienced in Neurology. So I got a neurological going over to prove what I already experience. He's going to discuss me with the consultant tomorrow then phone to let me know where we go from here. Which is a bit of a let down.
> 
> The big mistake I made was taking my folding scooter, but forgetting the keys, so I've been struggling along Hospital corridors surprisingly empty of wheelchairs. I am utterly exhausted. I don't think I've ever felt as tired as this. Anyway, as a result of all this I've decided I won't be here tomorrow either, because I know I will feel bloody awful. I intend to go to bed now and not get up until my body says I can. Or until that phone call. Sorry to all.


Sorry to hear the day didn't go to plan Mike. Hope you manage to get lots of restorative rest and get your mojo back soon


----------



## Robin

Sorry you had such a tough and frustrating day, Mike, hope you get rested and get some answers soon.


----------



## grovesy

Sorry it was a bit of a let down . Hope you feel better after having a rest.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Sorry the trip was a bit of a wasted trip. Sleep tight and rest up all day. We can all help Maggie in your absence, although your profit margin may dip somewhat as we trial the offerings


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> I didn't see the consultant - he's on leave till tomorrow, so I saw a registrar who wasn't very experienced in Neurology. So I got a neurological going over to prove what I already experience. He's going to discuss me with the consultant tomorrow then phone to let me know where we go from here. Which is a bit of a let down.


So if the registrar wasn't experienced in neurology what was he doing in that dept?  Surely he should have had the gumption to order MRI scans at least


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear about your unplanned and unwanted exercise yesterday. You rest up today, that it basically turned out to b a wasted journey for you is not good either. 
Sending you a gentle ((((((hug)))))) as I guess you must be pretty sore.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope you feel better after a good rest.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thinking of you, Mike


----------



## Hazel

Wishing you well Mike x


----------



## Ljc

I hope you are starting to recover.


----------



## New-journey

Thinking of you Mike and hope you feel better soon. ((((hugs))))


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon everyone. Thanks for all the good wishes. I am feeling a lot better after 11 hours sleeping (interrupted by the inevitable hypo sometime in the night) but woke with a BG of 5.1. I'm a bit overmedicated, but firing on most cylinders. Haven't heard anything from TinTin the junior neurologist, though. 

I'll definitely be back tomorrow for the morning rush, that's if I don't explode with fury when this phone call comes.


----------



## Hazel

Look after yourself hun I x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Thanks for all the good wishes. I am feeling a lot better after 11 hours sleeping (interrupted by the inevitable hypo sometime in the night) but woke with a BG of 5.1. I'm a bit overmedicated, but firing on most cylinders. Haven't heard anything from TinTin the junior neurologist, though.
> 
> I'll definitely be back tomorrow for the morning rush, that's if I don't explode with fury when this phone call comes.



Glad you're well rested Mike after your mammoth and not entirely satisfactory consult yesterday. I've had 2 apppintments with the orthopaedic surgeon and seen the nurse on both occasions but at least I don't have an arduous journey to get there.

Take care x


----------



## grovesy

Glad you are feeling rested.


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear you are feeling a lot better Mike


----------



## Ljc

Glad your feeling better.  Tomorrow  I'll have my earplugs handy just in case


----------



## Wirrallass

Pleased to hear you feel you've had sufficient sleep to overcome yesterdays exhaustive and humdinger of an ordeal Mike  - but don't rush back too soon  - take another day or so just to recharge your batteries  - we'll still be here waiting patiently for your return, take care now {{{Hugs}}} x
WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Great to hear from you Mike


----------



## Ditto

Glad to hear you are well rested after a hassle of a day!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang, I'm back to normal now, but life isn't. I've got a load of phone calls to make this morning, so I'll be opening up this afternoon. Sorry about that, it's just one of those days. Well, mornings


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning gang, I'm back to normal now, but life isn't. I've got a load of phone calls to make this morning, so I'll be opening up this afternoon. Sorry about that, it's just one of those days. Well, mornings



You'll have things to sort Mike, totally understandable.

We've woken up to a busted boiler and water flowing all over the garage. No heating or hot water (and it's cold here!). And of course they're coming to fix it to coincide with an appointment I have at the hospital this afternoon which my GP has made as an emergency so can't be rearranged! Such is life!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning gang, I'm back to normal now, but life isn't. I've got a load of phone calls to make this morning, so I'll be opening up this afternoon. Sorry about that, it's just one of those days. Well, mornings


Hope you get things sorted out to your satisfaction


----------



## Robin

Hope you don't get lumbered with hours of Vivaldi!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> You'll have things to sort Mike, totally understandable.
> 
> We've woken up to a busted boiler and water flowing all over the garage. No heating or hot water (and it's cold here!). And of course they're coming to fix it to coincide with an appointment I have at the hospital this afternoon which my GP has made as an emergency so can't be rearranged! Such is life!


Oh heck @Amigo , I never rains but it pours.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Oh heck @Amigo , I never rains but it pours.



In this case...literally Lin!


----------



## grovesy

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> You'll have things to sort Mike, totally understandable.
> 
> We've woken up to a busted boiler and water flowing all over the garage. No heating or hot water (and it's cold here!). And of course they're coming to fix it to coincide with an appointment I have at the hospital this afternoon which my GP has made as an emergency so can't be rearranged! Such is life!


Sods law isn't it Amigo? I do hope your hospital appointment goes as well as you'd like it to go, take care x


----------



## Amigo

I might need to come back and eat lots of cakes to recover....are you listening @mikeyB


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, I'm back and available, not just for the ladies. Enough of this holidaying about.

Cake and coffee anyone?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good to have you back Mr B. Maggie has done her best but it's not been the same without you.
Now then, is the cake you mention choclaty? If so, could I partake of a rather large slice and a mug of tea please.


----------



## Stitch147

Any Victoria sponge on the go? And a cup of tea that that a builder would be proud of.


----------



## Wirrallass

Only just caught the ferry before it sailed off - glad to see you're back Mike  - so, can you please oblige a rather hungry one with a full English (crispy bacon plz) without black puddings followed by two toasted crumpets with seedless rasperberry jam - 2 rather generous slices of one of Maggies delicious cakes preferably with coffee cream filling and sprinkled with chocolate bits! Oh and a pot of decaf tea to wash that lot down  thanks a bunch M. x


----------



## Hazel

Tea and cake? Yes please.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Good to have you back Mr B. Maggie has done her best but it's not been the same without you.
> Now then, is the cake you mention choclaty? If so, could I partake of a rather large slice and a mug of tea please.



Hi GG, thanks for that. Maggie works well, and is a super baker, but she hasn't got a sarcastic bone in her body, so interacting with the customers s a struggle.

Anyway, we always have some chocolate something or other, so today's iteration is a chocolate roulade with sweet Hazel nut butter filling and the same used for icing with nut sprinkles. Maggie did this when she was bored

So, a big slice of that with a cup of tea should fulfil your requirements.

Warning: This chocolate and hazel nut roulade may contain nuts. It also contains egg and gluten.


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Any Victoria sponge on the go? And a cup of tea that that a builder would be proud of.


Afternoon, Stitch. Have you got the Easter weekend off, or doing your public service? (On time and a half, of course)

Yes, we always have a Victoria sponge, so you can have a wedge of that and a mug of tea that would turn a builder pale


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> Only just caught the ferry before it sailed off - glad to see you're back Mike  - so, can you please oblige a rather hungry one with a full English (crispy bacon plz) without black puddings followed by two toasted  crumpets with seedless rasperberry jam - 2 rather generous slices of one of Maggies delicious cakes preferably with coffee cream filling and sprinkled with chocolate bits! Oh and a pot of decaf tea to wash that lot down  thanks a bunch M. x


Hi, Wirralass, are you still on the mend? Relaxing, and being waited on hand and foot?

I'll do that big breakfast got you, and the crumpets. Plus a slice of the chocolate and nut roulade, which does have some chocolate shavings on top.
Let me know when you can move


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Stitch. Have you got the Easter weekend off, or doing your public service? (On time and a half, of course)
> 
> Yes, we always have a Victoria sponge, so you can have a wedge of that and a mug of tea that would turn a builder pale


Cheers. I have the weekend off, the perks of being an office bod now. A few things planned, girly lunch and cinema tomorrow, new tattoo Saturday, helping at the brewery on sunday, then relax on Monday.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Tea and cake? Yes please.


Good afternoon Hazel. If you're having trouble sleeping it's because of me, I'm sleeping for Scotland at the moment. 

Anyway, one mug of Scottish Blend plus a slice of roulade should trigger a pleasant afternoon doze. You're entitled to that, it goes with the bus pass.


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Cheers. I have the weekend off, the perks of being an office bod now. A few things planned, girly lunch and cinema tomorrow, new tattoo Saturday, helping at the brewery on sunday, then relax on Monday.


What are you seeing at the cinema? My daughter has been to Beauty and the Beast twice in a month and absolutely loves it. Is it time for a beast tatto?


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> What are you seeing at the cinema? My daughter has been to Beauty and the Beast twice in a month and absolutely loves it. Is it time for a beast tatto?


I am going to see Beauty and the Beast. I am getting a Stitch tattoo!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon everyone, good to see you back firing on all cylinders Mike. I'd love a mug of tea and a slice of Victoria sponge please Mike


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi GG, thanks for that. Maggie works well, and is a super baker, but she hasn't got a sarcastic bone in her body, so interacting with the customers s a struggle.
> 
> Anyway, we always have some chocolate something or other, so today's iteration is a chocolate roulade with sweet Hazel nut butter filling and the same used for icing with nut sprinkles. Maggie did this when she was bored
> 
> So, a big slice of that with a cup of tea should fulfil your requirements.
> 
> Warning: This chocolate and hazel nut roulade may contain nuts. It also contains egg and gluten.


Afternoon Mike.
So long as it's high carb I don't mind. A slice for me please and a large latte.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon everyone, good to see you back firing on all cylinders Mike. I'd love a mug of tea and a slice of Victoria sponge please Mike




Afternoon, Lucy. How are you doing? All ready for the heathen festival of rebirth? (Or, of course, its modern iteration Easter. Other religions are available)

One mug of tea and a slice of Victoria sponge is yours, enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon Mike.
> So long as it's high carb I don't mind. A slice for me please and a large latte.


Hi Lin. Aye, it's high carb alright. You can always depend on Maggie for that

So, one slice of roulade and a large Latte. Bon  appetit


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Cheers. I have the weekend off, the perks of being an office bod now. A few things planned, girly lunch and cinema tomorrow, new tattoo Saturday, helping at the brewery on sunday, then relax on Monday.


Sounds good to me. What tattoo are you having.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Hi, Wirralass, are you still on the mend? Relaxing, and being waited on hand and foot?
> 
> I'll do that big breakfast got you, and the crumpets. Plus a slice of the chocolate and nut roulade, which does have some chocolate shavings on top.
> Let me know when you can move


By the 'eck Mike  - that brekky & cake was bloomin' scrumptious  just what the doctor ordered  - thank you (Phew! As she pats her now fuller lower region!)
☆☆☆☆☆☆
Sitting outside now relaxing for a while in the glory of the afternoon sun then back to me comfy bed for 40 winks til 'my waiter' brings my dinner over later on  - oh this is the life!!  and yes I'm on the mend now thanks M. x


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, you're well sorted there, Wirralass. Milk it for all it's worth


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Lucy. How are you doing? All ready for the heathen festival of rebirth? (Or, of course, its modern iteration Easter. Other religions are available)
> 
> One mug of tea and a slice of Victoria sponge is yours, enjoy



I'm much better than I was yesterday thank you Mike. Yesterday was hypo city due to my basal being changed from Toujeo to split doses of Levermir, however, my body feels 'calmer' today if that makes sense


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Aye, you're well sorted there, Wirralass. Milk it for all it's worth


Why not eh? At least I'm seeing more of my family than I would otherwise


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon Hazel. If you're having trouble sleeping it's because of me, I'm sleeping for Scotland at the moment.
> Me too M!
> 
> Anyway, one mug of Scottish Blend plus a slice of roulade should trigger a pleasant afternoon doze. You're entitled to that, it goes with the bus pass.


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm much better than I was yesterday thank you Mike. Yesterday was hypo city due to my basal being changed from Toujeo to split doses of Levermir, however, my body feels 'calmer' today if that makes sense


Sorry I'm clueless here as to T1's and insulin  - but glad to hear you're much better today Lucy, take care x


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm much better than I was yesterday thank you Mike. Yesterday was hypo city due to my basal being changed from Toujeo to split doses of Levermir, however, my body feels 'calmer' today if that makes sense


Yes Lucy I had a similar experience switching from Lantus to Levemir split dose, and felt tons better after a day on it. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Yes Lucy I had a similar experience switching from Lantus to Levemir split dose, and felt tons better after a day on it. Best thing I ever did.




Thanks, that's good to hear, feel a bit like I've started back a square one, however onwards and upwards!


----------



## Amigo

Well I'm safely back from the Melanoma Clinic thankfully minus a skin cancer diagnosis...thank goodness for that, I wasn't so lucky last time!

I'll have a slice of whatever is going, carbs, sugar, gluten, cholesterol, additives...throw it all in, I'm celebrating the reprieve!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Amigo said:


> Well I'm safely back from the Melanoma Clinic thankfully minus a skin cancer diagnosis...thank goodness for that, I wasn't so lucky last time!
> 
> I'll have a slice of whatever is going, carbs, sugar, gluten, cholesterol, additives...throw it all in, I'm celebrating the reprieve!



That's good news @Amigo . How's the boiler?


----------



## Amigo

Greyhound Gal said:


> That's good news @Amigo . How's the boiler?



He's holding up thanks....oh you mean the central heating boiler?  Gas man in a van is on his way as I type so hopefully we'll have hot water and heating by the late afternoon. What's to bet it needs parts that he doesn't have and don't you know it's Good Friday tomorrow! 

I need a strong coffee too please. I only want a quiet life with working services. Is it too much to ask!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. Always happens before a holiday, doesn't it? Anyway, good news from the clinic at any rate.

Yup, you will be supplied with a good sized slice of the nut and  chocolate roulade and a double shot Latte. That'll keep your hands warm until the hulking gas man comes.


----------



## Hazel

Just been to see Beauty and the Beast.

Yes I admit to being a soppy old git - I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Well I'm safely back from the Melanoma Clinic thankfully minus a skin cancer diagnosis...thank goodness for that, I wasn't so lucky last time!
> 
> I'll have a slice of whatever is going, carbs, sugar, gluten, cholesterol, additives...throw it all in, I'm celebrating the reprieve!


That's great news Amigo   a big relief for you too - so pleased for you - enjoy all the carby & whatever food takes your fancy that you can eat and b....r the consequences for today that is! xxx


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. Always happens before a holiday, doesn't it? Anyway, good news from the clinic at any rate.
> 
> Yup, you will be supplied with a good sized slice of the nut and  chocolate roulade and a double shot Latte. That'll keep your hands warm until the hulking gas man comes.



Thanks Mike and the roulade sounds very nice indeed. Not easy to make a decent roulade.

Just seen the Gas Man...nah, he's certainly not worth breaking up the happy home for!  More bulk than hulk but I don't care as long as he gets the heating back on! Forecast very low temps here.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Well I'm safely back from the Melanoma Clinic thankfully minus a skin cancer diagnosis...thank goodness for that, I wasn't so lucky last time!
> 
> I'll have a slice of whatever is going, carbs, sugar, gluten, cholesterol, additives...throw it all in, I'm celebrating the reprieve!


That is good news.
Let's hope your boiler is easily sorted


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Amigo said:


> Thanks Mike and the roulade sounds very nice indeed. Not easy to make a decent roulade.
> 
> Just seen the Gas Man...nah, he's certainly not worth breaking up the happy home for!  More bulk than hulk but I don't care as long as he gets the heating back on! Forecast very low temps here.



No Diet Coke moment then?...shame


----------



## Amigo

Greyhound Gal said:


> No Diet Coke moment then?...shame



Oh he'd had plenty of Coke GG but it wasn't the diet variety! Still he did the job with considerable help and Hubbie supplying the parts so all is warm and toasty now and I won't need to risk an icy shower in the morning!


----------



## mikeyB

That must be a relief with the weather forecast, for sure Have a Latte on me to celebrate, as you probably gave the last one to the gasman, plus  a dark chocolate Tunnock's which you will have to eat quickly before it melts


----------



## Hazel

Night Mike - I won't hold you back


----------



## mikeyB

Night Hazel. See ya tomorrow

Right, team,  a nicely busy afternoon concluded. I've been told we need some gin. What this "we" is about, I'm not sure, but I'll have to fire up the wheelchair and get down to Spar before I cook tonight's omelette. Oh, well, serves me right for saying I felt better. I should have learnt by now, I suppose.

Anyway, have a pleasant evening, and I hope you've got a day off tomorrow. The surgery here is closed, for sure, and they're all a godless bunch. And have a pleasant nights sleep, and a nice lie in.

See you tomorrow, 10.15, if I wake up in time


----------



## Wirrallass

You too MikeyB x


----------



## Ditto

Good grief, I just manage to get online and the cafe is shut. ::mutters::


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Good grief, I just manage to get online and the cafe is shut. ::mutters::


You are funny Ditto  xxx


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> You are funny Ditto  xxx


I have been told this before, but I'm a miserable bugger really. One of my friends calls me Gillette...you can guess why.  I've actually managed to stay online for an hour or more! Yay!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I have been told this before, but I'm a miserable bugger really. One of my friends calls me Gillette...you can guess why.  I've actually managed to stay online for an hour or more! Yay!


What sort of on-line  problems have you been having?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks, I'm having a holiday morning off for the Tramadol to work, and the Americanos to wake me up. 

See you this afternoon.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks, I'm having a holiday morning off for the Tramadol to work, and the Americanos to wake me up.
> 
> See you this afternoon.



Have a nice Good Friday Mike. We are off later for the obligatory fish and chips  naughty naughty traditions!


----------



## Ljc

See you this afternoon Mike. I trust the Tramadol is doing its job and not making you too sleepy.


----------



## grovesy

Hope it does the trick.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, that's me feeling fine and dandy, pharmaceuticaly enhanced, and  ready to serve. And before I forget, Happy Puthandu, Happy New Year to any Tamil members. I know you want to stuff yourself with Indian sweets, but they are super sugary and this is a diabetic forum. Come and have some virtual calories to celebrate. Christians have to wait till Sunday to celebrate. Get in there first


----------



## Hazel

Good to hear Mike - can I have tea and something decadent please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Hazel. For sheer tasty decadence, we still have the hazelnut and chocolate roulade, dripping with calories. So a pot of Scottish Brew and a slice of that should fit the bill nicely. Enjoy

By the way, is FC open tomorrow in the holiday period, or do you get a week off to be naughty?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, glad you're feeling fine and dandy  a big mug of tea and a hot cross bun please.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon Lucy. Feeling good yourself? I've given myself a boost by having a custard cream with my coffee. Haven't had one for years

Anyway, you can have a similar boost with a big cup of tea and one of our home made hot cross buns. Butter is on the tables in those little foil wraps that do for about half a slice of toast, so take four or five if you need any. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm very well thank you Mike, delicious buns!


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm very well thank you Mike, delicious buns!


You been peeping in the shower, Lucy?


----------



## Hazel

Have I have a lot of tea please, if poss, a couple of ginger nuts too


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. Course you can have a pot of Scottish Blend to strengthen the old muscles. And a couple of ginger nuts from the ginger nut shed I built for Ljc


----------



## Hazel

Thank you kind sir


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all. Just over bolused for the lunch time hot cross buns, and required the help of half a packet of fruit pastilles on the 5 mile walk we just did, and a slice of lemon drizzle when we got back. Real Carb fest notwithstanding, I still have room for a virtual chocolate roulade, if you've got any left, and a mug of builder's tea. ( or should that be builders'? Is there more than one builder?)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. In one of those remarkable spooky coincidences, I've switched to fruit pastilles from jelly babies only this week for portable hypo kit. If we're going to get grammatical, only one builder can drink one mug of tea at any one time.. 

So here's a builder's tea and a slice of roulade. Enjoy, while you consider that feat of grammatical prestidigitation


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. In one of those remarkable spooky coincidences, I've switched to fruit pastilles from jelly babies only this week for portable hypo kit. If we're going to get grammatical, only one builder can drink one mug of tea at any one time..
> 
> So here's a builder's tea and a slice of roulade. Enjoy, while you consider that feat of grammatical prestidigitation


Yum, that is seriously good roulade.
You're right about a mug of builder's tea. I will try and keep my mind from considering what happens if it's a whole potful.
I've always found a tube of fruit pastilles handier to slip into a pocket when walking or riding. (And it was also what my original DSN recommended, so of course I did as I was told!)


----------



## mikeyB

Given the tight trousers that male riders wear, they'd better keep their pastilles in their top jacket pockets.


----------



## Hazel

Mikey - are you open over the holiday weekend?


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon everyone. Hairdresser has just left and it's been a busy Good Friday in readiness for tonight's jovialities. Good local band playing so I'll pack my ear plugs. They do a good heavy rock mix.

I'll have a nice slice of Madeira and a cup of tea please to fortify me for tonight's events


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mikey - are you open over the holiday weekend?



Yup, I am indeed. I don't have enough free time between hospital appointments to take a holiday It's not that I'm falling apart, just that some routine appointments have fallen in with some more urgent things.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon everyone. Hairdresser has just left and it's been a busy Good Friday in readiness for tonight's jovialities. Good local band playing so I'll pack my ear plugs. They do a good heavy rock mix.
> 
> I'll have a nice slice of Madeira and a cup of tea please to fortify me for tonight's events


Wow, that sounds like a good night out for a bevvie.

Anyway, a nice cup of tea and slice of Madeira should be enough to maintain your thin veneer of civilisation in the eyes of the public


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, gang, time for me to slink away and think about what to do with the locally smoked haddock I bought. Do I go for the ascetic treatment in accord with Good Friday? Or go for the whole wine and cream thing celebrating a New Year? It is confusing for an atheist, deciding which religious tradition to follow. 

And after that extended oxymoron, I wish you a pleasant evening, and a pleasant night.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15, body willing, ready for brekkies that don't just consist of Easter eggs. You know it makes sense


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Righty ho, gang, time for me to slink away and think about what to do with the locally smoked haddock I bought. Do I go for the ascetic treatment in accord with Good Friday? Or go for the whole wine and cream thing celebrating a New Year? It is confusing for an atheist, deciding which religious tradition to follow.
> 
> And after that extended oxymoron, I wish you a pleasant evening, and a pleasant night.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15, body willing, ready for brekkies that don't just consist of Easter eggs. You know it makes sense



I vote for wine and cream, yum!


----------



## Ditto

I nearly sank my teeth into a fat juicy lamb burger!  The one day of the year I'm not supposed to have meat and that's what I want.

Is it too late for a virtual burger, fried egg and chips or am I too late again?


----------



## am64

Knock knock knock ......is this placed closed for easter ??? I need coffee and smoked haddie and poached egg ....i was told it's free for first timers


----------



## mikeyB

Welcome, Am64, we ain't closed for Easter, I'm a heathen and Maggie the cook is from Govan. We always open at 10.15, so don't panic...and you're absolutely right, first timers get free brekkies. 

And you've chosen one of my favourite brekkies,  smoked haddock and lovely runny yolked poached egg. The default setting for a coffee order is a Latte, because we're pretentious, but all that is free Enjoy

And I hope we'll see you again. This is the only place on the forum which is guaranteed stress free and relaxing


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Welcome, Am64, we ain't closed for Easter, I'm a heathen and Maggie the cook is from Govan. We always open at 10.15, so don't panic...and you're absolutely right, first timers get free brekkies.
> 
> And you've chosen one of my favourite brekkies,  smoked haddock and lovely runny yolked poached egg. The default setting for a coffee order is a Latte, because we're pretentious, but all that is free Enjoy
> 
> And I hope we'll see you again. This is the only place on the forum which is guaranteed stress free and relaxing



Morning Mike and fellow cafe dwellers, I'd like a latte and an almond croissant please


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, I'd love the smoked haddock with poached egg too please and a mug of tea 
How did you have your smoked haddock last night? I hope it was with wine and cream


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike and fellow cafe dwellers, I'd like a latte and an almond croissant please


Morning Amigo, did you have a grand night out last night? Was the band up to snuff? Hung over? (Actually, that's a bit rude)

Anyway, good to see you, one Latte and Almond Croissant to brighten your day


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, I'd love the smoked haddock with poached egg too please and a mug of tea
> How did you have your smoked haddock last night? I hope it was with wine and cream


Morning Lucy. Wine and cream, what else? You know me well enough

So this morning, the brekkie version. Smoked haddock with poached egg. Yummy. Enjoy And a mug of tea - it has to be tea.


----------



## Ljc

Morningggg everyone. Suns out here a bit chilly though. 
I'd like a big mug of strong white coffee, a  soft fried egg on fried bread, black pud and two sausages and mushrooms  followed by my usual toast etc and another strong white coffee please .


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ljc. Chilly here too, had a touch of snow last night, but nothing left this morning. 

Good news, I've got hold of some Stornaway Black Pudding, supposedly Scotlands finest, so you can give that a road test with the rest of your usual brekkie. Plus the coffees, of course. It isn't cheap, but I'll bear the extra cost, cos I'm a softie.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Ljc. Chilly here too, had a touch of snow last night, but nothing left this morning.
> 
> Good news, I've got hold of some Stornaway Black Pudding, supposedly Scotlands finest, so you can give that a road test with the rest of your usual brekkie. Plus the coffees, of course. It isn't cheap, but I'll bear the extra cost, cos I'm a softie.


Thank you kind sir . That black pud is yum.


----------



## Ditto

I wouldn't mind some of that black pud! As long as I don't think about it too much.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, did you have a grand night out last night? Was the band up to snuff? Hung over? (Actually, that's a bit rude)
> 
> Anyway, good to see you, one Latte and Almond Croissant to brighten your day



Band were very good thanks Mike. Did a fair bit of Journey which I approve of amongst the Whitesnake and some old but welcome stuff from Free. 'My brother Jake' is a blast from the past. 

Not hungover as much as seizing up with painful joints (I know alcohol doesn't help!). That black pudding sounds delicious but wouldn't go with an almond croissant. To hell with it, I'll have a portion anyway with another coffee!


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> I wouldn't mind some of that black pud! As long as I don't think about it too much.


No, don't think about it, just eat and enjoy, Ditto


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Band were very good thanks Mike. Did a fair bit of Journey which I approve of amongst the Whitesnake and some old but welcome stuff from Free. 'My brother Jake' is a blast from the past.
> 
> Not hungover as much as seizing up with painful joints (I know alcohol doesn't help!). That black pudding sounds delicious but wouldn't go with an almond croissant. To hell with it, I'll have a portion anyway with another coffee!


Sounds like a good night wallowing in nostalgia. I had to make do with TOTP 1980 on BBC 4 with Lemmy roaring out Ace of Spades. I know how you feel, it's always exciting getting out of bed and wondering which bit feels worse.

So,  a portion of Stornaway black pud and a Latte. Good for you


----------



## Robin

Phew, I'm ready for a large latte and a croissant, please, just been playing with my new toy, a lawn spreader, so I've just weeded and feeded ( wed and fed?) the lawn in record time, without the wind blowing half of it in my eyes/onto the flower beds.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone

Mike can I have just a lemon tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Well Robin, serves you right, if you hadn't bought it you wouldn't have felt the need to use it. Same with ironing boards.

One large Latte and croissant coming up, enjoy the break


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Mike can I have just a lemon tea please


Hi Hazel, course you can have a lemon tea. Masterly restraint in the face of all the goodies, if I may say so


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I have to leave you for a while to get the papers, just to get irritated, and supplies just to live.

I'll be back later with my favourite chocolate cake, Sachertorte, for your Easter treat.

See you later for the onslaught


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, here we go for an afternoon of (prescribed) drug induced bonhomie, coffee and cakes. Form an orderly queue


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon Mike  rather hungry today so I think I would like a full Scottish with lots of buttery thick sliced toast please and for pud hmmm something syrupy and chocolatey please  x


----------



## Ljc

I would love a big slice of Sachertorte and a bottle of Coke please.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, a big mug of Assam tea and some Scottish shortbread would be lovely


----------



## Amigo

You're a bit busy at the moment Mike so I'll sit quietly and read of the disturbing world events until my turn comes for a latte and a nice slice of Sachertorte


----------



## mikeyB

Kaylz said:


> Afternoon Mike  rather hungry today so I think I would like a full Scottish with lots of buttery thick sliced toast please and for pud hmmm something syrupy and chocolatey please  x


Ah, the late, late breakfast show. You really should get out of bed earlier, you know, Kaylz, I hate to remind you, you're not a teenager any more

I will do that for you, followed by a choccie soufflé with a gooey bit in the middle. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I would love a big slice of Sachertorte and a bottle of Coke please.


Afternoon, Ljc, obviously a lady of sophisticated taste, clearly learned in the coffee houses of Central Europe. A slice of Sachertorte and a Coke is yours to enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Mike - just a lemon tea for me, again please


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon Mike, a big mug of Assam tea and some Scottish shortbread would be lovely


Wot, no choccie? There's posh. A mug of Assam tea and some home made shortbread coming up. 

I'll just see how long you can hold out before giving in to Sachertorte


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> You're a bit busy at the moment Mike so I'll sit quietly and read of the disturbing world events until my turn comes for a latte and a nice slice of Sachertorte


Oi Amigo, pay attention, one Latte and a slice of Sachertorte is here for you to enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Now I've a fancy for a pile of ginger nuts a large hot choc and a spoon please


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike - just a lemon tea for me, again please


Afternoon Hazel. You're hard to spot without your Avatar. Stick a Saltire up there, then I can hone in

One lemon tea coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Now I've a fancy for a pile of ginger nuts a large hot choc and a spoon please


Good heavens Ljc. You're feeling well today, which is good of course. I've just sent Maggie out to the ginger nut shed, so a plateful of those with a large hot choc should fill in the gaps, plus, of course, a spoon for that lovely sludge at the bottom of the mug.

You really do have sophisticated tastes Lin


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oi Amigo, pay attention, one Latte and a slice of Sachertorte is here for you to enjoy



What do you mean, 'pay attention'...I've just walked in but I'll admit the stand off between Big Don and Kimmey two tummies is a tad concerning! 

However I know this is a political free zone so I'll shut up and eat cake! Keep it coming, it's Easter!


----------



## mikeyB

You should read the Scottish papers Amigo, that stuff doesn't start till page 7. We know what's important in life.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Good heavens Ljc. You're feeling well today, which is good of course. I've just sent Maggie out to the ginger nut shed, so a plateful of those with a large hot choc should fill in the gaps, plus, of course, a spoon for that lovely sludge at the bottom of the mug.
> 
> You really do have sophisticated tastes Lin


It's taken me years to refine it lol


----------



## Ljc

Mike could I trouble you for more hot choc and ginger nuts please


----------



## mikeyB

Don't worry Lin, we have plenty. Are you having one of those low BG days? I was hypo Central yesterday for reasons I couldn't discern. Bloody DF sticking her nose in where it's not wanted again. Very inconsiderate.

Anyway, enough of this self pity. More ginger nuts and hot choc on its way. I assume you've still got the spoon, we do count them all out and count them all in, you know. We can't keep going to the Pound shop.


----------



## Ljc

I'm just having a hungry day in real life and satisfying it here. 
Those day are awful, I trust you have give the DF a good bashing.


----------



## Ljc

Oops ,Surreptitiously takes the spoon back out of my pocket.


----------



## Amigo

I could manage a nice hot chocolate with cream, marshmallow and chocolate sprinkles. And an Easter egg please and not that healthy 95% stuff!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Amigo, it's a mighty struggle getting those calories in at Easter time. I will help you out in your efforts, though so don't worry.

So, one hot choc with cream, marshmallow and choccie sprinkles. And I'm afraid the Easter egg is a Smarties one, it's the only ones they had left at Spar. So you can have that, but only if you save the orange ones for me


----------



## Wirrallass

Phew that's a long walk up the hill! - breathing  heavy!  good evening Mike how are this evening  - can I have the same as Amigo please plus a rather large wedge of any choc or coffee cake you might have hidden under the counter, with a good dollop of thick double cream - and smothered with smarties oh yes smarties please lots of em  I think that lot should satiate my appetite til dinner later on tonight - gotta build my strength up with mounds of carbs & CALS haven't I?!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Amigo, it's a mighty struggle getting those calories in at Easter time. I will help you out in your efforts, though so don't worry.
> 
> So, one hot choc with cream, marshmallow and choccie sprinkles. And I'm afraid the Easter egg is a Smarties one, it's the only ones they had left at Spar. So you can have that, but only if you save the orange ones for me



I had to chuckle Mike because Smarties are my absolute favourite. Aren't you clever!


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> Phew that's a long walk up the hill! - breathing  heavy!  good evening Mike how are this evening  - can I have the same as Amigo please plus a rather large wedge of any choc or coffee cake you might have hidden under the counter, with a good dollop of thick double cream - and smothered with smarties oh yes smarties please lots of em  I think that lot should satiate my appetite til dinner later on tonight - gotta build my strength up with mounds of carbs & CALS haven't I?!


Good evening Wirralas, course you can have the same as Amigo, we're  equal opportunity sinners here. Plus a wedge of delicious chocolatey Sachertorte and dollop of cream, And a Smarties Easter egg to do with as you will. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I had to chuckle Mike because Smarties are my absolute favourite. Aren't you clever!


It's the old empathy at work. You just seem a Smartie type of person. Please don't ask me to explain that


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi, if  its not too late can I have some of that choccie cake too? It sounds delicious.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> It's the old empathy at work. You just seem a Smartie type of person. Please don't ask me to explain that



I'll settle for that Mike! Smarties are budget and fun! However, there's apparently nothing budget about me according to the hubbie! 

In reality I'm not having an Easter egg this year but may snaffle the contents of my son's Malteser egg because he's not keen on maltesers.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Good evening Wirralas, course you can have the same as Amigo, we're  equal opportunity sinners here. Plus a wedge of delicious chocolatey Sachertorte and dollop of cream, And a Smarties Easter egg to do with as you will. Enjoy


Thank you Mike  - you're a real gentleman  - this is very hard for me to do but I'll leave all the orange smarties on the plate for you to scoff at your leisure  x
WL


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi, if  its not too late can I have some of that choccie cake too? It sounds delicious.


Just in time Lucy, I knew you would give in

Course you can have a slice of Sachertorte, which will taste all the better because you waited nicely for it


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hi Mike.  Aren't we supposed to have simnel cake at Easter?  As it's got marzipan in it and I can't stand the stuff I'll give it a miss and stick with a slice of lemon drizzle cake and a double espresso please.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you yum!


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Mike.  Aren't we supposed to have simnel cake at Easter?  As it's got marzipan in it and I can't stand the stuff I'll give it a miss and stick with a slice of lemon drizzle cake and a double espresso please.



Hi Matt. I don't like Simnel Cake either, so in great autocrat style I only serve what I like. Have you been out for a Saturday cycle to keep warm this chilly Easter?

Here's your double espresso and a slice of lemon drizzle, a refreshing change from the chocolate excesses this afternoon. Enjoy


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> Hi Matt. I don't like Simnel Cake either, so in great autocrat style I only serve what I like. Have you been out for a Saturday cycle to keep warm this chilly Easter?
> 
> Here's your double espresso and a slice of lemon drizzle, a refreshing change from the chocolate excesses this afternoon. Enjoy



Thanks Mike.  Yes, managed to get out for a shorter ride this afternoon - very breezy!


----------



## mikeyB

Now then gang, I have to go off and cook a chicken, which I'm sure didn't want to get roasted, but that's the problem of being a chicken.

Thanks everyone for a very busy afternoon. I'll be back tomorrow for brekkies from 10.15.

Have a good evening, and a pleasant untroubled kip, ready for another assault on chocolate


----------



## Hazel

Good morning chums

Happy Easter to all - God bless.

A skinny hot chocolate when you are ready


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Good morning chums
> 
> Happy Easter to all - God bless.
> 
> A skinny hot chocolate when you are ready



Happy Easter Hazel. Is it one of your firsts without Easter chocolate? Certainly one of mine so I'll await His Nibbs of the Allygus to surface with hot chocolate and goodies


----------



## Ljc

Happy Easter everyone. 
It's bright sunshine here a chilly breeze though.
I'm joining the queue  for goodies lol.


----------



## Hazel

It is only 4° and with wind chill, it's 
 FREEZING


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. I've only just woken up. Happy Easter, gang Before anybody starts worrying, I feel perfectly well. Body just said have a lie in. So I did. I do apologise. I think my body just said it's a bloody holiday, mate, I'm off. 

So I think we'd better write the morning off, and I'll reappear with goodies this afternoon. As I said, I'm not unwell, I'm just having a real morning off in the virtual cafe. 

I'll see you later. Before you ask, there's still Sachertorte left, and four Smartie Easter eggs for you to fight over. I'll set the mud arena up....


----------



## Ljc

See you later Mike 
Reserve me an Easter egg please.


----------



## Robin

See you later. Just discovered the Branston Brieme eggs on Northie's thread don't exist yet ( they're wondering whether to make them for next year) Wondered if the redoubtable Maggie could have a go at them in the meantime. I'll settle for sachertorte in the meantime, mind you.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oops. I've only just woken up. Happy Easter, gang Before anybody starts worrying, I feel perfectly well. Body just said have a lie in. So I did. I do apologise. I think my body just said it's a bloody holiday, mate, I'm off.
> 
> So I think we'd better write the morning off, and I'll reappear with goodies this afternoon. As I said, I'm not unwell, I'm just having a real morning off in the virtual cafe.
> 
> I'll see you later. Before you ask, there's still Sachertorte left, and four Smartie Easter eggs for you to fight over. I'll set the mud arena up....



Good for you having a nice lay in. I'm out later but won't be scoffing real eggs...

I did see a Pot Noodle Easter egg in the Asda which was essentially just a mug with a hollow egg with hot chilli flavouring


----------



## mikeyB

Better late than never, trying to squeeze everything into an accidentally foreshortened day. So you'll all have to squeeze all the chocolate into a foreshortened afternoon

It's a hard life....


----------



## Ljc

Good afternoon Mike. 
I'd like an Easter egg and a large glass of Coke please.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, I've only recently got up so a full English and a big mug of tea please, if that's allowed


----------



## mikeyB

I had a yummy lunch. Big fry up- egg, tomato, black pud and bacon.

That's part of my LCHFLIHC diet. Low calorie, high fat, low insulin, high Creon.


Ljc said:


> Good afternoon Mike.
> I'd like an Easter egg and a large glass of Coke please.



One large glass of Coke coming up, and your personally reserved Easter egg. Enjoy 

One down, three to go.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon Mike, I've only recently got up so a full English and a big mug of tea please, if that's allowed


Course it's allowed. If I didn't do all day breakfasts, I'd go broke

One full English (with free toast) and a big mug of tea coming up


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike and happy Easter to you and everyone


----------



## New-journey

Just dropping by, actually can see Scotland from where I am so waving like mad.
It's been too long since I visited and I would love to eat a large chocolate egg, is there one left? Plus donuts or scones, or cake? Starving here and you are the only place open. I was given lettuce only  for lunch and fed up with my nuts and seeds. 
Happy Easter Mike and any others still here.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Just dropping by, actually can see Scotland from where I am so waving like mad.
> It's been too long since I visited and I would love to eat a large chocolate egg, is there one left? Plus donuts or scones, or cake? Starving here and you are the only place open. I was given lettuce only  for lunch and fed up with my nuts and seeds.
> Happy Easter Mike and any others still here.


Omg , only lettuce for lunch  you must be starved, here you can have half my  Easter egg.

Um Mike can I please have a toasted peanut butter, banana and honey toasty  and another large Coke please


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Omg , only lettuce for lunch  you must be starved, here you can have half my  Easter egg.
> 
> Um Mike can I please have a toasted peanut butter, banana and honey toasty  and another large Coke please


That's so generous Lin, wow but think you deserve it all. Actually the toasted peanut butter,banana and honey toasty sounds good, can you make two Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Just dropping by, actually can see Scotland from where I am so waving like mad.
> It's been too long since I visited and I would love to eat a large chocolate egg, is there one left? Plus donuts or scones, or cake? Starving here and you are the only place open. I was given lettuce only  for lunch and fed up with my nuts and seeds.
> Happy Easter Mike and any others still here.



Well a Happy Easter to you too. And I'm waving back you know you're always welcome here

Course you can have an Easter egg. Do you eat eggs? The Sachertorte is delicious, but lifted with whipped egg whites. I do have  a fully vegetarian choccie cake with mixed white and dark chocolate chips if you would prefer.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Omg , only lettuce for lunch  you must be starved, here you can have half my  Easter egg.
> 
> Um Mike can I please have a toasted peanut butter, banana and honey toasty  and another large Coke please


Sure, Ljc I'll do that for you, and a large Coke.


New-journey said:


> That's so generous Lin, wow but think you deserve it all. Actually the toasted peanut butter,banana and honey toasty sounds good, can you make two Mike?


Does that replace choccie cake, or as well? Who cares, I'll do you a peanut butter, banana and honey toastie as well

I hate peanut butter


----------



## New-journey

Thanks so much. I will have everything! Sorry about the peanut butter. 
I can see the islands of Jura and Islay, I am on the Antrim coast.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Sure, Ljc I'll do that for you, and a large Coke.
> 
> Does that replace choccie cake, or as well? Who cares, I'll do you a peanut butter, banana and honey toastie as well
> 
> I hate peanut butter


All the more peanut butter for me then . Oh go on,  you've twisted my arm I'll have cake too


----------



## mikeyB

I don't recall twisting your arm, Lin. It's subliminally done...

One wedge of Sachertorte for you then. You will enjoy this, for sure


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Any easter eggs left? Got a choccy craving


----------



## mikeyB

Yup Lucy, choccie cravings can still be assuaged. There are two Easter eggs left - well, one, after you've got yours.  After the last one goes, we're down to Creme eggs only.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's time to close up. Making a curry tonight, which is ever a bit of a risk when you have limited mobility. Not the making of it, the consumption, especially if, like me, you do like those extra chilli flakes. 

Have a good evening, and a good nights sleep. If you have to work tomorrow, get another job. Or at least a day off in lieu, so you can go to IKEA when it's quieter.

I'll see you at 10.15 tomorrow, honest. I've had it with this sleeping business. Definitely overrated.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, it's time to close up. Making a curry tonight, which is ever a bit of a risk when you have limited mobility. Not the making of it, the consumption, especially if, like me, you do like those extra chilli flakes.
> 
> Have a good evening, and a good nights sleep. If you have to work tomorrow, get another job. Or at least a day off in lieu, so you can go to IKEA when it's quieter.
> 
> I'll see you at 10.15 tomorrow, honest. I've had it with this sleeping business. Definitely overrated.



I'm too late for the cafe but have a good evening Mike and everyone x


----------



## Hazel

Happy Easter Monday everyone - off out for a while - see you all later

Hazel x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Am I first in the queue? Doing a basal test this morning and already very hungry. When you're ready, could I have a full brekkie, plus 2 rounds of toast with butter and a little honey please? Oh, and a mug of tea to wash it all down.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, everyone. It's lovely and sunny out here in the Atlantic, but for sure it ain't lying in the sun temperature, but a good Vit D day nonetheless. I've had my brekkie - three Dextro tabs and two fruit pastilles as I woke with a feeble 2.7. Helped down with a double shot Americano. 

Now that I'm back to what passes for normal on this forum, we're up and running

So GG, you are indeed first in the queue, so a full English followed by toast and honey is on its way with a mug of tea. Enjoy


----------



## stephknits

Hey Mikey, another poor soul working on a bank holiday!  I'll have a strong black coffee to set me up for a mountain of paperwork. Ta


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Steph. Well, just think of it this way. The alternative to work is Homebase or the Garden Centre. I bet you can think yourself into appreciating that you've got the best option

One double shot Americano is yours. For an extra fiver you can have an intravenous giving set


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike. The need for that sort of breakfast isn't nice hope you're ok now. 
The sun tried coming out earlier but then it got all shy. it's chilly too. 
For brunch I'd love eggy toast topped with black pud , two sausages on the side and a pint of strong white coffee please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I'm absolutely fine now, thanks. Still sunny and warmish here

I'll do that brekkie for you, sounds yummy, plus a triple shot mega Latte. Enjoy


----------



## stephknits

am now buzzing round the office with all that coffee.  Need some big fat carbs to slow me down now... Hot cross buns?


----------



## mikeyB

Sure thing Steph. We've got to keep you going as the token worker on this thread today. A couple of warm hot cross buns with unsalted butter should do the trick. Keep it up


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, and everyone. Something sustaining, please, kids have got OH and me lined up for a long walk with them this afternoon. There's a circular walk that needs the ground to have dried out by the river, and the paths reinstated where they've been temporarily ploughed up for spring sowing, for maximum enjoyment, and the kids have decided today's the day!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. That should be a pleasant afternoon, so you need something that will slowly release carbs to keep you going. What I'll arrange is a crispy bacon and egg roll on wholemeal. (The fat and the fibre will even out absorption). Plus a Creme egg to eat just before you set off, to give you a nice BG arc to match your exertion. 

That sound reasonable? Have a great time


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I've got to get supplies and papers, and grab a shower before the cleaner finishes downstairs

I'll see you later. We've just got one Smartie Easter egg left, and I'm not taking pre orders

We do, however, still have Sachertorte left, so don't fret.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's really sunny and warm here. Absolutely beautiful day. If you're a bit cloudy, metereologically or mentally, come on in and console yourself with cake. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Hazel

Can I have a lemon tea please, thanks


----------



## Ljc

The suns decided to come out and play 
I would love a big slice of chocolate cake and a large Coke please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Can I have a lemon tea please, thanks


Afternoon, Hazel. You're just going to have to say "the usual" just to challenge my long term memory

One lemon tea coming up. Is it sunny and warm in Killie, or is this just a Hebridean treat?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> The suns decided to come out and play
> I would love a big slice of chocolate cake and a large Coke please.


Well, it'll be a big slice of Sachertorte, it has to be used up. And a large Coke to go with it.

Are you getting the washing out? It's sunny here, but barely a breath of wind.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike. 
No washing out today


----------



## Hazel

It is a lot warmer than yesterday - but it has clouded over, I suspect rain


----------



## Amigo

Had a nice Easter Monday jaunt out but it's quite raw still here and more so the further north we went. About 10 degrees when we left the Newcastle area.

I'll have a warming hot chocolate with all the trimmings and a flake in please


----------



## Ljc

I'll have a strong white coffee and a couple of Mars bars please. I used to love taking a bite of Mars bar and having a sip of coffee


----------



## mikeyB

Didn't come far enough North, Amigo. And wrong side of the country. Never mind, a hot chocolate mends everything, specially with all the trimmings and a flake. I won't put the flake in, you can do that so that premature flake droop doesn't occur


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'll have a strong white coffee and a couple of Mars bars please. I used to love taking a bite of Mars bar and having a sip of coffee


You don't want a hot chocolate so you can dunk the Mars Bars? Sorry, rude question for a sophisticated lady.

One double shot Latte and two shrunken Mars Bars for you to enjoy.


----------



## Robin

Phew, pint of builder's tea please, Mike. Survived the walk, cloudy but a good walking temperature. Loads of larks ascending, and the lambs are starting to get promisingly chubby. Got a libre sensor on now, so was able to pace myself and stop for a preemptive flapjack, instead of firefighting with Fruit Pastilles once I'd got too low.
Still got room for a bit of virtual sachertorte though..


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> You don't want a hot chocolate so you can dunk the Mars Bars? Sorry, rude question for a sophisticated lady.
> 
> One double shot Latte and two shrunken Mars Bars for you to enjoy.


I'm saving that for next time


----------



## New-journey

Happy Easter Monday all, I am at Belfast airport starving and almost bought a Starbucks muffin but thought I would buy one of your cakes instead. Sorry to hear about your low Mike, hope you are feeling better now.
Also a hot chocolate and a pillow so I can snooze after.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Phew, pint of builder's tea please, Mike. Survived the walk, cloudy but a good walking temperature. Loads of larks ascending, and the lambs are starting to get promisingly chubby. Got a libre sensor on now, so was able to pace myself and stop for a preemptive flapjack, instead of firefighting with Fruit Pastilles once I'd got too low.
> Still got room for a bit of virtual sachertorte though..


Hi Robin. I am angry, but not with you, it's this bloody hospital transport I've been trying to sort out. I've angried myself down to 2.8, so I am crunching Dextrose tabs and chewing fruit pastilles. 

One pint of builders and a slice of Sachertorte for you then. DF is here, not at yours


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hi Robin. I am angry, but not with you, it's this bloody hospital transport I've been trying to sort out. I've angried myself down to 2.8, so I am crunching Dextrose tabs and chewing fruit pastilles.
> 
> One pint of builders and a slice of Sachertorte for you then. DF is here, not at yours


Eek, Mike, sorry you're having such a bad and frustrating afternoon. Have you tried throwing virtual stress balls at the DF until she promises to fix your hypo? (Either that or just go for full strangulation) Or throwing something real at the hospital transport system!


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Happy Easter Monday all, I am at Belfast airport starving and almost bought a Starbucks muffin but thought I would buy one of your cakes instead. Sorry to hear about your low Mike, hope you are feeling better now.
> Also a hot chocolate and a pillow so I can snooze after.


Hi New Journey, I'm hypo Central just at the moment, but that wont prevent from supplying you with a chunk of vegetarian lemon drizzle plus a hot chocolate.  Anything to help out at Belfast airport, which is a soulless place at the best of times. No pillows, though. Sorry


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Hi New Journey, I'm hypo Central just at the moment, but that wont prevent from supplying you with a chunk of vegetarian lemon drizzle plus a hot chocolate.  Anything to help out at Belfast airport, which is a soulless place at the best of times. No pillows, though. Sorry


You take care Mike and hope hypos subside very soon.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Eek, Mike, sorry you're having such a bad and frustrating afternoon. Have you tried throwing virtual stress balls at the DF until she promises to fix your hypo? (Either that or just go for full strangulation) Or throwing something real at the hospital transport system!


Me and DF go back a long way, we're above fighting. I don't get post hypo headaches or tiredness, that's one good thing. I think I may be overdosing boluses (iPad wanted to correct that to "blouses") because I've lost 10kg since November, so there's less of me for the insulin to work on, and losing most of the tummy fat has reduced insulin resistance. I'll work it out, dinnae fash. What I have learned this afternoon is Creme eggs cause hypos. How does that work


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon Mike - hope you're feeling a tad more normal now - can I have a crispy bacon sarnie on toasted white bread please - and a cup of decaf tea with skimmed milk  - I think that's all I can manage  - still full after yesterdays feast courtesy of my elder daughter -  a pleasant 18°C here & sunny on this Easter Bank Holiday Monday. Thanks M. My regards to Maggie please.
WL


----------



## mikeyB

Decaf tea?? What's the point of that? Don't worry, I ask everybody thatAnd don't get me started on skimmed milk

Sure you can have a crispy bacon toastie, and a decaf tea with milk. At least the bacon sarnie will work

Anyway, it's good to know you're feeling better for being waited on - you should be able to spin this out till Christmas


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Decaf tea?? What's the point of that? Don't worry, I ask everybody thatAnd don't get me started on skimmed milk
> 
> Sure you can have a crispy bacon toastie, and a decaf tea with milk. At least the bacon sarnie will work
> 
> Anyway, it's good to know you're feeling better for being waited on - you should be able to spin this out till Christmas


Doing my best Mike doing my best   enjoying the crispy bacon even at this time of the day! Thanks, I'd better go now to catch the ferry - hope it's sailing on time! WL x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, hope you've wrestled the hypo genie back into the bottle. Could I please have a cup of tea and any cake you have spare please


----------



## Ljc

Hypo central oh dear. Hope you've seen it off now.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon Mike, hope you've wrestled the hypo genie back into the bottle. Could I please have a cup of tea and any cake you have spare please



Hi Lucy. I appear to be normal now, though with me that's hard to tell

Certainly you can have a cup of tea, and as a treat you can have the last piece of Sachertorte which is slightly larger than a normal slice


----------



## Hazel

Hope you are feeling better now Mike


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Oh thank you


----------



## mikeyB

Time to disappear now. Back to the usual working day tomorrow. Now that statement is holding out a hostage to fortune....

Anyway, hope you've had a good day. Have a good evening, everyone, and a pleasant night to face work tomorrow.

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, if I manage to complete negotiations with DF


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, back to normal life with a sickening thud? These holidays are a right pain. Easter especially, it marks the time when Mull is fully open to tourists, so the roads will be full of mobile homes confused by passing places on single track roads. We hate mobile homes because they tend to stock up on food and bog roll before arriving, so they don't spend money as well as blocking the roads. They should all be shot, and might well be.

On the subject of spending money, anybody want any brekkie? We're slightly cheaper than Wetherspoons, but don't serve horrible beer. Did you know that every single Wetherspoons has a different carpet, and no two are the same? I love that about the company, it's a touch of eccentricity in a corporate world. And they don't do personal service.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone, back to normal life with a sickening thud? These holidays are a right pain. Easter especially, it marks the time when Mull is fully open to tourists, so the roads will be full of mobile homes confused by passing places on single track roads. We hate mobile homes because they tend to stock up on food and bog roll before arriving, so they don't spend money as well as blocking the roads. They should all be shot, and might well be.
> 
> On the subject of spending money, anybody want any brekkie? We're slightly cheaper than Wetherspoons, but don't serve horrible beer. Did you know that every single Wetherspoons has a different carpet, and no two are the same? I love that about the company, it's a touch of eccentricity in a corporate world. And they don't do personal service.



Morning Mike...Easter was a non event to me but I know what you mean about the wheel dwellers out in force on the roads en-route to enjoying the rain and cold weather in fields with their porta-potties! 

I'll have a nice breakfast bun with black pudding and a latte please.

I'm a fan of Wetherspoons despite them being boozer's pubs and our local does decent ish grub and is always vibrant. Love the reason for the naming of Wetherspoons too;

- *Wetherspoon's* was actually founded by someone *called* Tim Martin in 1979. He took the surname from a teacher at school who had told him he would never amount to anything. The initials, meanwhile, were taken from J.D. 'Boss' Hogg in The Dukes of Hazzard.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. I'm a fan of Wetherspoons too. The grub is decent. But not as good as here. For instance, you can't get a breakfast bun with black pudding and a Latte, which I am about to serve to you with pleasure


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Mike I'm sure you'll be pleased to know that all the caravan owners by me oh ans the one motor home owner,  are back and now safely parked  in there driveway. We have fun watching them trying not to knock their neighbors walls down lol. 
The sun is shining brightly here It's so chilly though. 

I'd like a pint ( iPad put, Pinterest )  of strong white coffee,  real crusty Bubble and squeak with my full Scottish please followed by another coffee and my usual toast and marmalade please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ljc. One full Scottish with Rumbledethumps coming up, plus your usual coming up. (It's only called bubble and squeak with the full English, but it's the same thing). Plus a mega Latte. Enjoy


----------



## grovesy

Never 


mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. I'm a fan of Wetherspoons too. The grub is decent. But not as good as here. For instance, you can't get a breakfast bun with black pudding and a Latte, which I am about to serve to you with pleasure


Never been in one despite my son now working in one.


----------



## Amigo

grovesy said:


> Never
> 
> Never been in one despite my son now working in one.



Get yourself a bit of a walk on the wild side Grovesy. You might enjoy it! 

That crusty bubble and squeak sounds very appealing Lin! (or whatever regional name the Mister has for it!)


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Never
> 
> Never been in one despite my son now working in one.


You've not been to a forum meet yet, then? I've been to a couple of different meets, and I must say, I never even looked at the carpet!


----------



## Hazel

News, news - snap election in June

Mike my usual please


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> Get yourself a bit of a walk on the wild side Grovesy. You might enjoy it!
> 
> That crusty bubble and squeak sounds very appealing Lin! (or whatever regional name the Mister has for it!)


It seems to have a split personality during the day full of smokers and heavy drinkers and evenings youngsters.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, btw. I'll have a fortifying cappucino and an almond croissant while I'm here, if you please. Riding this afternoon, missed Sunday, (the horses and more importantly, the staff had a day off for Easter Sunday) so going out for a relaxed hack today instead of a lesson.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> It seems to have a split personality during the day full of smokers and heavy drinkers and evenings youngsters.


I agree with you there grovesy  - there comes a time when some oldies feel a bit out of places in some pub venues x


----------



## Amigo

grovesy said:


> It seems to have a split personality during the day full of smokers and heavy drinkers and evenings youngsters.



You can't smoke in any public house now Grovesy and Wetherspoons have even banned vaping!

Wetherspoons tend to attract more families and oldies daytime but are a mixed bunch at night age wise.


----------



## Amigo

Oops...off subject now. Mike will be out soon wielding an angry spatula! Lol 


More coffee please and a croissant


----------



## Hazel

Mike - what, no answer


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> News, news - snap election in June
> 
> Mike my usual please


Morning Hazel. Aye, bloody boring elections.

One lemon tea coming up. Never mind these English comedians.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Hazel. Aye, bloody boring elections.
> 
> One lemon tea coming up. Never mind these English comedians.



I'm off out soon Michael to leave the cafe in peace


----------



## mikeyB

Oops - out of order. Cappuccino and Almond Croissant for Robin before her relaxed hack, a quick coffee and croissant for Amigo. Sorry

I don't mind you disturbing the peace Amigo, its better than DF doing it


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Mike dragged meself away from mundane housework to visit your very fine establishment again - my stomach is sticking to my back so can i please order a large plateful of crispy bacon  - lots of fried bread - 3 sunny side up eggs - and 4 of your best Scottish sausages - toast & chunky marmalade  - and a pint of cappuccino  - that should do the trick to keep the wolves from the door!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Wirralass, you are obviously feeling a lot better, and I'm happy to contribute to your feeling of well being.

So, a mega sausage egg and bacon, plus toast and marmalade and large cappuccino should do the trick. Do call in later if you feel a little peckish


----------



## mikeyB

Right team, I have to go and get myself sorted, get supplies and the gloriously out of date papers.

I do have an emergency to sort out- we only have one toilet roll left. Being a Creonista with UC, you can understand the panic 

Anyway, I'll see you later.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Hi Wirralass, you are obviously feeling a lot better, and I'm happy to contribute to your feeling of well being.
> 
> So, a mega sausage egg and bacon, plus toast and marmalade and large cappuccino should do the trick. Do call in later if you feel a little peckish


Thank you Mike on both counts, take care now.
WL


----------



## Ljc

Any chance of a slice of cake and a Coke please


----------



## Hazel

Mike when you are back - my usual please


----------



## mikeyB

Right team, I'm back in action. Ljc, I trust Maggie saw you right  with your coffee and cake. 

It was weird in Spar, nobody had hears there was to be a general election. The news was met with complete indifference, for obvious reasons, the main one being it's a first past the post vote, unlike Scottish council elections and elections to Holyrood. Oh well. Coffee and cake anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right team, I'm back in action. Ljc, I trust Maggie saw you right  with your coffee and cake.
> 
> It was weird in Spar, nobody had hears there was to be a general election. The news was met with complete indifference, for obvious reasons, the main one being it's a first past the post vote, unlike Scottish council elections and elections to Holyrood. Oh well. Coffee and cake anyone?



Sturgeon isn't happy however!  Perhaps afraid of losing seats leading up Referendum Revisited?

Coffee and cake for me please (don't worry I'll need a nap soon!)


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike when you are back - my usual please


Afternoon, Hazel, one lemon tea on its way.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, I hope you are well, I'd love a mug of tea and a slice of cake please


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Sturgeon isn't happy however!  Perhaps afraid of losing seats leading up Referendum Revisited?
> 
> Coffee and cake for me please (don't worry I'll need a nap soon!)



These are seats at Westminster, Amigo, they don't count, though if it's a clean sweep, it does rather send a signal. It's a tedious distraction, this English politicking, and it is in this cafe as well. 

Right, Lemon drizzle and a Latte for you. That should send you safely into the land of Nod


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon Mike, I hope you are well, I'd love a mug of tea and a slice of cake please


Hi Lucy, I'm fighting fit, thanks. One mug of tea and a slice of lem drizzle coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

I'd like some ice cold Lilt. Any chance of a egg, sausage and black pud toastie with a slice of cake and a dollop of cream for afters  please.


----------



## Hazel

Mrs May is willy and would not enter into a snap election  if she was unsure of the outcome.

I just am NOT looking forward to the endless bickering on TV and the press.

Will it do anything to Brexit and Trump - nah!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lin. Hungry again? Serves you right for skimping on breakfast.

One egg, sausage and black pud toastie coming up, cake and cream and a cold Lilt coming up.

I'll throw in a four finger Kit Kat to tide you over till your late afternoon drink.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mrs May is willy and would not enter into a snap election  if she was unsure of the outcome.
> 
> I just am NOT looking forward to the endless bickering on TV and the press.
> 
> Will it do anything to Brexit and Trump - nah!


Do what I'm doing and watch the snooker


----------



## Ljc

Now how did you know I was going to ask for a Kit Kat later on.


----------



## mikeyB

Change of dunk, Lin. Always happens.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon, I'd love a coconut macaroon with drizzled chocolate lines over it and a strong black coffee please Mike  Hospital overload today followed by watching the news then realising I didn't close the freezer door properly this morning   In need of some virtual carbs and caffeine to lift my spirits please


----------



## Wirrallass

I have time for a quick skinny cappuccino please & a slice of lemon drizzle cake before I begin to make my grandsons dinner, he'll be here at 5pm, thanks Mike x


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon, I'd love a coconut macaroon with drizzled chocolate lines over it and a strong black coffee please Mike  Hospital overload today followed by watching the news then realising I didn't close the freezer door properly this morning   In need of some virtual carbs and caffeine to lift my spirits please



My freezer beeps at me if I don't close it properly. Might be worth considering an upgrade with dodgy peepers. And an auto defrost. I'm sure we can have a whip round for a pal

One coconut macaroon with dribbly choc coming up, and a double shot Americano, like wot I'm drinking as I type


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> I have time for a quick skinny cappuccino please & a slice of lemon drizzle cake before I begin to make my grandsons dinner, he'll be here at 5pm, thanks Mike x


There's dieting. Skinny cappuccino and lemon drizzle cake. Takes all sorts

Anyway, that's yours to scoff down before you start cooking the fish fingersenjoy!


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> There's dieting. Skinny cappuccino and lemon drizzle cake. Takes all sorts
> 
> Anyway, that's yours to scoff down before you start cooking the fish fingersenjoy!


Thanks Mike x


----------



## Flower

Fabulous Mike thank you. Just the shot I need to kick me into action. Freezer now emptied of any things likely to finish me off. My freezer is in the replacement queue behind the leaking washing machine, a bleeping freezer door sounds a very wise investment.


----------



## mikeyB

That's good to hear Flower. Why do these things all happen together? Mind you, with your long experience with Sod's law, you're probably hardened to it


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I've just had a good news phone call. Hospital transport told me yesterday they couldn't fit me in for my next three non D appointments, so I appealed. They've now told me they can do all three, which may be because I told them how much the taxi was last time I went to Glasgow, or maybe I'm more appealing than I thought.


----------



## Hazel

Result!!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, I've just had a good news phone call. Hospital transport told me yesterday they couldn't fit me in for my next three non D appointments, so I appealed. They've now told me they can do all three, which may be because I told them how much the taxi was last time I went to Glasgow, or maybe I'm more appealing than I thought.



More likely you frightened the life out of them Mike...and rightly so! That's not to say you're not appealing obviously! 

Have you any equally appealing lemon drizzle cake left please and a nice cup of tea.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks, ladies, I am quite proud of myself. Actually, I'm in love with Alice, one of the mainland ambulance drivers. I wouldn't want to lose touch

I do indeed have lemon drizzle cake, so that and a cup of tea is yours, Amigo. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Thanks, ladies, I am quite proud of myself. Actually, I'm in love with Alice, one of the mainland ambulance drivers. I wouldn't want to lose touch
> 
> I do indeed have lemon drizzle cake, so that and a cup of tea is yours, Amigo. Enjoy



Thought so! Who the **** is Alice?  

Got to be something to distract from the tedium of travelling to hospital! 

Thanks for the cake...I can't think what to have for tea tonight in reality.


----------



## Ljc

However you managed it by force or charm I'm glad you persuaded them. Especially as your journeys are not exactly easy. 

Could I trouble you for a large strong coffee, a plate of ginger nuts and a spoon please


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya, Lin. One big double shot Latte coming up. Has to be a Latte for the quality of dunk. And plate of ginger nuts, with a spoon for afters. Enjoy


Amigo said:


> Thought so! Who the **** is Alice?
> 
> Got to be something to distract from the tedium of travelling to hospital!
> 
> Thanks for the cake...I can't think what to have for tea tonight in reality.


Twinge of jealousy, Amigo?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hiya, Lin. One big double shot Latte coming up. Has to be a Latte for the quality of dunk. And plate of ginger nuts, with a spoon for afters. Enjoy
> 
> Twinge of jealousy, Amigo?



Ah I've been rumbled!  x


----------



## mikeyB

That's two of us deluded then, Amigo. Oh well....

Anyway, it's time I closed the establishment, and started cooking. It's my easy meal day, non diet. Fresh pasta stuffed with chicken and pancetta, and I'll make a creamy sauce with a ham stock cube with little cubes of fried pancetta thrown in. Ten minute meal, but fairly carby. It's my Type 1 day.

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a cosy night in bed.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> That's two of us deluded then, Amigo. Oh well....
> 
> Anyway, it's time I closed the establishment, and started cooking. It's my easy meal day, non diet. Fresh pasta stuffed with chicken and pancetta, and I'll make a creamy sauce with a ham stock cube with little cubes of fried pancetta thrown in. Ten minute meal, but fairly carby. It's my Type 1 day.
> 
> I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie.
> 
> Have a good evening and a cosy night in bed.



Have a nice night Mike and enjoy the pasta dish. I ended up having an egg mayo and sliced tomato sandwich in wholemeal. Not hungry after lunch.


----------



## Ljc

Enjoy your meal Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Pleasant bright morning here on the West coast of Alba.

Well, the world has changed, it would seem. I will let folk know what is happening in Scotland, because you will only see lies and spin in your press. But not here. This is a politics free zone, there are other threads to have a rant. This is where you can escape for a bit of relief. 

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Morning. I trust you slept well Mike.  I'm so glad to escape into this politic free zone. I can enjoy my brunch, without getting my dander up 
I'd love a pint of strong white coffee, I believe I can call it bubble and squeak?,  topped off with a lightly fried egg put between two crusty white well buttered  doorsteps and a side order of black pud, with my usual toast and marmalade to follow.  Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Course you can call it bubble and squeak, so I will do that brekkie for you, with your special toast. Plus a double shot large Latte.  Have a nice relax before reemerging into the fight.


----------



## Amigo

I'm knee deep in sorting API and renewing EHIC cards etc. (when did holidays become so complicated?).

A nice latte, a toasted teacake and some raspberry jam please


----------



## mikeyB

I'm not sure I know what API is, but I hope it doesn't hurt. Going somewhere exciting?

One Latte, toasted tea cake and Scottish raspberry conserve coming up


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'm not sure I know what API is, but I hope it doesn't hurt. Going somewhere exciting?
> 
> One Latte, toasted tea cake and Scottish raspberry conserve coming up



Advance Passenger Information I do believe. Just a little jaunt to Espana in a few weeks time to top up the depleted Vit D and Sangria deficiencies


----------



## mikeyB

Well I've got a few things to sort out, including myself, then get supplies in. I wonder what will be in the newspapers today?

Maggie will serve anyone who needs a fix of caffeine.

I'll be back later, now that I can move, for cakes and coffee, and any all-day breakfasteers


----------



## mikeyB

Phew Back from my travails, ready to serve and high as a kite on Tramadol. 

Anyone fancy a sponge down? Down their gullets, I mean.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Phew Back from my travails, ready to serve and high as a kite on Tramadol.
> 
> Anyone fancy a sponge down? Down their gullets, I mean.



I think I'll have a latte, some sponge and whatever pharmaceutical boost you're having Mike! 

Just back from visiting my mum. Left her whipping up a communal sing song of 'I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts!' What a woman!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye. I'd love to meet her, she sounds like the happiest sufferer of dementia I've come across, even over my ever smiling and contented Dad.

Anyway, here's a wedge of Victoria sponge and a Latte to enjoy

But you'll have to use your own Tramadol, bless the colourful little capsules


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - my usual Mike please


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon, Hazel, hope you are keeping well and virtuous for Saturday's FC showdown. You sure are in this cafe. And you look so determined in your new Avatar. 

On lemon tea coming up. Enjoy as it circulates round your system eating free radicals


----------



## Ljc

Can I have a large strong white coffee , Would you by any chance have any fruit cake ? if not I'll have a couple of Mars bars and a spoon please.


----------



## Hazel

I would love to see Rangers through to the Final - but there is as much hope of me meeting George Clooney


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Can I have a large strong white coffee , Would you by any chance have any fruit cake ? if not I'll have a couple of Mars bars and a spoon please.



Hi, Lin, I've got a fruit loaf you can have a slice of, it's very tasty - all the fruit was soaked in cognac before baking. Plus a double shot Latte. Just a tad more ladylike than dunking Mars Bars


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> I would love to see Rangers through to the Final - but there is as much hope of me meeting George Clooney


Well, get your best make up on. Where's your faith?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi, Lin, I've got a fruit loaf you can have a slice of, it's very tasty - all the fruit was soaked in cognac before baking. Plus a double shot Latte. Just a tad more ladylike than dunking Mars Bars


That fruit loaf sounds right up my street, can I have two more slices please.


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon M & M  - can I have a full all day brekky please (bacon with crispy fat) toast & chunky marmalade and a pint of your best brew  - will leave you to select on my behalf  oh and 4 choccy digestives to eat on the return ferry and a can of your highest carb! thanks a bunch. 
This is a great place to escape the daily grind at home


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> That fruit loaf sounds right up my street, can I have two more slices please.



Course you can Lin. That'll make it three of your five a day. Flying the flag for healthy eating.

Two more slices coming up


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> Afternoon M & M  - can I have a full all day brekky please (bacon with crispy fat) toast & chunky marmalade and a pint of your best brew  - will leave you to select on my behalf  oh and 4 choccy digestives to eat on the return ferry and a can of your highest carb! thanks a bunch.
> This is a great place to escape the daily grind at home


Afternoon, Wirralass, gotta keep your strength up. One full English with crispy bacon, plus toast and chunky marmalade (one of your five a day). The best brew, as Hazel will tell you, is Scottish Brew. Plus, of course, a can of tooth rotting IrnBru and four McVities chocolate digestives. What a feast to enjoy


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Wirralass, gotta keep your strength up. One full English with crispy bacon, plus toast and chunky marmalade (one of your five a day). The best brew, as Hazel will tell you, is Scottish Brew. Plus, of course, a can of tooth rotting IrnBru and four McVities chocolate digestives. What a feast to enjoy


I don't get this excellent service anywhere else  - that's why I'm becoming a regular here! Nice place to dream away woes & troubles & retreat from the reality of D - plus it's good way to keep you & Maggie on your toes for the business to tick over


----------



## Robin

Just whizzing in for a quick cuppa and to say hello all. After all this family Easter, and gallivanting on nags, real life caught up today, with the food shop and other boring errands.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin. Don't call them nags, horses are thinking herd animals with a strong sense of fun. That's why they love racing.

Anyway, enough philosophy, here's a nice cuppa so you can sit down and contemplate nothing at all.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hi Robin. Don't call them nags, horses are thinking herd animals with a strong sense of fun. That's why they love racing.
> 
> Anyway, enough philosophy, here's a nice cuppa so you can sit down and contemplate nothing at all.


Excellent, I could do with contemplating nothing for  bit, we're off away for a few days this weekend, and I'm starting to have lists going round in my head.
That's the reason I love horses, you don't get unquestioning obedience from them, you have to negotiate terms.(and get them to see it your way!)


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Excellent, I could do with contemplating nothing for  bit, we're off away for a few days this weekend, and I'm starting to have lists going round in my head.
> That's the reason I love horses, you don't get unquestioning obedience from them, you have to negotiate terms.(and get them to see it your way!)


Just like women do with men, eh, Robin?

Going somewhere exciting?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Just like women do with men, eh, Robin?
> 
> Going somewhere exciting?


Dorset/New Forest borders. Exciting for me, because OH spent his childhood hols there, and it's taken til now to get him to go back. ( ie, see it my way, see post above on negotiating!)


----------



## mikeyB

Should be lovely at this time of year, Robin. Have a good time indulging yourselves.

Ok gang, time to lock up the cakes in the chill room, turn off the coffee machine, and for me to cook local  lamb gigot chops with rosemary from the garden. Yummy.

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies, but a heads up for Friday - I have to go over to Oban hospital for an ultrasound examination of my neck at 11.00, so I should be back for the afternoon. It depends on whether I can get the 12.00 ferry or if I have to get the 14.00.  This is just to have a look at the parathyroid, which ties in with the Vit D deficiency. Boring.

Have a good evening avoiding the TV news, and a pleasant night's sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. Bit grey and Aprilly here this morning. Me too, but gulping down a double shot Americano to brighten up

Anybody fancy the same treatment?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks. Bit grey and Aprilly here this morning. Me too, but gulping down a double shot Americano to brighten up
> 
> Anybody fancy the same treatment?


Yes please, Mike, a cappucino would be nice. I should be counting socks for packing. It's actually rained here! Just as I was compiling a long schedule for my daughter, of stuff to be watered while we're away.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. When you've finished counting socks, you'll find three that don't match themselves or any others. It's always three.

Anyway, here's a cappuccino to keep you going


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. When you've finished counting socks, you'll find three that don't match themselves or any others. It's always three.
> 
> Anyway, here's a cappuccino to keep you going


Thank you. True! I always used to tease my kids when they were at school (so all their socks were the same colour) that however many socks they gave me to wash, it was always a prime number.


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - off now to hospital to be fitted with a 24 hour blood pressure monitor, to check if the recent rise on blood pressure, since the cessation of meds, is due to white coat syndrome, or do I require meds again


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. They're a right pest, those monitors. You have to be still when they start the reading. I wasn't driving when I had one fitted, so I walked into the town centre for the train, and on that walk I could be seen intently studying the shop window of a sewing machine shop, looking at the menu of a cafe, sidling past a funeral directors. To say nothing of the noise they make when you're in the cubicle of a public toilet....


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Hazel. They're a right pest, those monitors. You have to be still when they start the reading. I wasn't driving when I had one fitted, so I walked into the town centre for the train, and on that walk I could be seen intently studying the shop window of a sewing machine shop, looking at the menu of a cafe, sidling past a funeral directors. To say nothing of the noise they make when you're in the cubicle of a public toilet....


Oh Mike Thank you, I'm giggling away now.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - off now to hospital to be fitted with a 24 hour blood pressure monitor, to check if the recent rise on blood pressure, since the cessation of meds, is due to white coat syndrome, or do I require meds again


Hazel I hope it turns out to be white coat syndrome.


----------



## Ljc

Mike I would love a bottle of sparkling water , bubble and squeak, fried onions, 2 sausages with my usual toast and marmalade and a cappuccino to follow please


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Lin, how ya doing? 

For sure, I will supply you with that. Onions are veg, marmalade is fruit, so two of your five a day already, and that's not even counting the spuds in the bubble and squeak. Folowed by a cappuccino, you're a fine example to all of us for healthy eating. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning Lin, how ya doing?
> 
> For sure, I will supply you with that. Onions are veg, marmalade is fruit, so two of your five a day already, and that's not even counting the spuds in the bubble and squeak. Folowed by a cappuccino, you're a fine example to all of us for healthy eating. Enjoy



I'll have a glass of cold milk, some Milk of Magnesia and a bit of tlc this morning please. Bit of gut ache so I'll save any excesses for later. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear Amigo, there's nothing quite as trivial that produces a such big effect on well being as gut ache. 

So, one glass of cold milk, 20ml of Milk of Magnesia and a big hug. x

 Let's see if we can get you back on form


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear Amigo, there's nothing quite as trivial that produces a such big effect on well being as gut ache.
> 
> So, one glass of cold milk, 20ml of Milk of Magnesia and a big hug. x
> 
> Let's see if we can get you back on form



Thanks Mike x


----------



## mikeyB

Now, I've got to get myself sorted and presentable before the cleaner arrives, she's like a Duracell bunny, and I don't want to be in the shower while she cleans around me. 

I'll be back later to see how the various health treatments are getting on, and supply cake for those well enough to tolerate virtual carbs

Seeeya in a bit


----------



## grovesy

Good luck Hazel.


----------



## Stitch147

Need coffee and lots of it! Feel tired today. And a sticky bun if there's one about.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I'll have a glass of cold milk, some Milk of Magnesia and a bit of tlc this morning please. Bit of gut ache so I'll save any excesses for later. Hope everyone is well.


Hope your tum has settled now.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm a bit late because I had to do a bit of online banking, and these things are always sluggish when you're in a hurry.

So Stitch, if Maggie hasn't supplied you, here's an extra large coffee and a lump of honey laden Baklava, which is the stickiest thing I know, and an eye widening belt of carbs


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, hope you feel better soon @Amigo x

I hope you are well Mike, I'd love a bug mug of my favourite Assam tea please and a big slice of cake when you're ready please


----------



## Hazel

Well that's me all wired up - a stupid high reading of 160/135 - but I am assured everyone is high for their 1st reading


----------



## Hazel

Should have said my usual please Mike


----------



## Stitch147

Hope your blood pressure comes down Hazel.
Thanks Mike, I needed that, but feel that I may need another one soon.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Should have said my usual please Mike



Aye, Hazel, if that were a real reading of your normal BP your ears would be bleeding.

Here's a lemon tea for a good relax, if you can relax with your arm being squeezed at every inopportune moment. Funnily enough, you do get used to it fairly quickly so I found dozing fairly easy. But then I always do.


----------



## Hazel

2nd reading 127/59

Phrw


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, hope you feel better soon @Amigo x
> 
> I hope you are well Mike, I'd love a bug mug of my favourite Assam tea please and a big slice of cake when you're ready please


Whoops Lucy, I've been rushing about with various phone calls and such, so you got missed in the chaos. A big slice of Victoria sponge and a mug of Assam, hand picked by smiling grannies, is yours. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> 2nd reading 127/59
> 
> Phrw


See, lemon tea fixes everything. You need tablets like you need leprosy.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon  Its cake o'clock already and today I really fancy a Viennese Whirl with crumbly shortcake, buttercream and jam along with a strong black coffee please Mike. Town successfully negotiated and jobs done. Just put the heating on as it feels right parky today. Hope all is good with you


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I'm feeling grand, thanks. Relatively thinking, that is. Pleased you got round town without a hitch or a soggy cast. And it's a bit parky up here, as well.

Anyway, your request is fulfilled with a double shot Americano to go with it, so have a sit down, feet up and have a good relax


----------



## mikeyB

While it's quiet, and I'm peacefully watching the fun and games of IPL cricket, here's a good news/bad news story.

Hospital transport have given me backword on tomorrow's trip. They can't take me, the useless lot. So I'll have to fork out for a taxi. That's the bad news.

The good news, for you lot, is that I'll be going on the 9.50 ferry, ultrasound at 11.00 (they are usually bang on time), and back on the 12.10 ferry. The ultrasound won't take more than ten minutes, anyway. So you'll all get your Friday afternoon cakes, and Amigo, if she is fit, can fuel up for Friday night at the Rock revivalist meeting.

See? Bending over backwards to keep you happy.


----------



## Hazel

All the very best for tomorrow Mike


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> While it's quiet, and I'm peacefully watching the fun and games of IPL cricket, here's a good news/bad news story.
> 
> Hospital transport have given me backword on tomorrow's trip. They can't take me, the useless lot. So I'll have to fork out for a taxi. That's the bad news.
> 
> The good news, for you lot, is that I'll be going on the 9.50 ferry, ultrasound at 11.00 (they are usually bang on time), and back on the 12.10 ferry. The ultrasound won't take more than ten minutes, anyway. So you'll all get your Friday afternoon cakes, and Amigo, if she is fit, can fuel up for Friday night at the Rock revivalist meeting.
> 
> See? Bending over backwards to keep you happy.



Hope your appointment goes well Mike. Shame about the transport but at least it will be quicker sorting things yourself.

Had a bugger of a day culminating in some daft woman reversing at high speed into the back of husband's car and smashing up the back end! Fortunately no obvious injuries apart from stress headaches and the annoyance at dealing with liars. Such is life!


----------



## grovesy

Good luck for your appointment.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, bugration. I've had to cancel the appointment because the taxi driver can't book the ferries -they are all fully booked because of the Mull Music Festival. It would still be possible to get there, using the Lochaline ferry, then the Corran ferry, and down the back roads into Oban, but that's a 2 hour drive to get 17 miles away. For a ten minute appointment that's probably of no consequence. Leaving at 8 in the morning at coming back at 7. No thanks.

So it's all as normal tomorrow. Synchronous bummers Amigo, we must be quantum entangled


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, bugration. I've had to cancel the appointment because the taxi driver can't book the ferries -they are all fully booked because of the Mull Music Festival. It would still be possible to get there, using the Lochaline ferry, then the Corran ferry, and down the back roads into Oban, but that's a 2 hour drive to get 17 miles away. For a ten minute appointment that's probably of no consequence. Leaving at 8 in the morning at coming back at 7. No thanks.
> 
> So it's all as normal tomorrow. Synchronous bummers Amigo, we must be quantum entangled



Just rearrange it Mike. Doesn't sound like the key appointment you're waiting for anyway.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Well, bugration. I've had to cancel the appointment because the taxi driver can't book the ferries -they are all fully booked because of the Mull Music Festival. It would still be possible to get there, using the Lochaline ferry, then the Corran ferry, and down the back roads into Oban, but that's a 2 hour drive to get 17 miles away. For a ten minute appointment that's probably of no consequence. Leaving at 8 in the morning at coming back at 7. No thanks.
> 
> So it's all as normal tomorrow. Synchronous bummers Amigo, we must be quantum entangled


Oh no, that is a bummer.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, well if hospital transport do that for the hip appointment on Monday, unless I fork out £250 they'll take me off the waiting list, and I'll go back to square 1. They don't tolerate two rearranged appointments,and who can blame them in such a busy clinic.


----------



## Hazel

Bummer


----------



## Robin

Ugh! Sorry your plans have all unravelled, Mike.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

How frustrating for you Mike  I sincerely hope you're not going to be messed about for your hip appointment on Monday and that hospital transport assist you so you don't have to fork out £250  what a ridiculous situation


----------



## Carolg

Sorry to hear your problems mike. Hope it all gets fixed


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's time for me to close down operations for the day, so I hope those of you feeling a bit off feel OK now.

 Don't worry about silly little appointments being rearranged, it's of no consequence. But expect a volcanic explosion if I get a phone call tomorrow that isn't about the time I'll be picked up on Monday. It's not the money, that's neither here nor there, it's the principle.

Anyway, y'all have a good evening and pleasant nights sleep. I will, I'm getting a lie in

See you at 10.15, on the dot.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I did have a lovely kip last night, so I'm fully refreshed for the fray, be it serving brekkies or battling with the liars at hospital transport. I would normally expect a phone call sometime today to tell me what time I'm being picked up on Monday. I've phoned to rearrange today's appointment. The lady I spoke to said they had been having a whole slew of appointment cancellations due to hospital transport failures. Hmmm.

Anyway, anybody fancy some brekkie? Risk ordering food from a man who might be a seething mass of fury later on? Go on, flirt with danger


----------



## Carolg

Hi mikey, gird them loins for the battle, war paint and battle axe at the ready Can I dare ask for a wee cuppa coffee and a chit chat (no not a kit Kat) please. Yipee I am on holidays 


Oh and good luck with the battle


----------



## Hazel

Hello happy people - off to the hospitalsoon to get rid of this damn 24hour blood pressure monitor - if I never see it again it will be too soon.

A soothing lemon tea please Mike


----------



## Ljc

Morninnng. It's dull here. We could do with a good drop of rain here but nary a drop in sight. 
Mike How frustrating for you. Hope you don't have to wait too long for another appointment.  
A pint of strong white coffee please. I seem to have a thing for bubble and egg sarnies atm can I have 2 sausages with black pud on the side plus my usual toast and marmalade. TA.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Morninnng. It's dull here. We could do with a good drop of rain here but nary a drop in sight.
> Mike How frustrating for you. Hope you don't have to wait too long for another appointment.
> A pint of strong white coffee please. I seem to have a thing for bubble and egg sarnies atm can I have 2 sausages with black pud on the side plus my usual toast and marmalade. TA.


Ignorant as I am, what's bubble?. Mmm putting me in mood for black pudding, soft egg and brown sauce on a roll.


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Hi mikey, gird them loins for the battle, war paint and battle axe at the ready Can I dare ask for a wee cuppa coffee and a chit chat (no not a kit Kat) please. Yipee I am on holidays
> 
> 
> Oh and good luck with the battle


I'm up for that, Carol. One coffee coming up. I don't know about Chit Chat. That's a dating app where you can find like minded people i.e with dubious morals. That must be some holiday you're having


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> I'm up for that, Carol. One coffee coming up. I don't know about Chit Chat. That's a dating app where you can find like minded people i.e with dubious morals. That must be some holiday you're having


Don't know about the morals. As for chit chat, at least if I talk to myself I get a good argument lol
So far the holiday is cleaning out my kitchen cupboards and giving the birds the stale nuts and oatcakes and a Xmas pudding out of date from 2015(only just ood)


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello happy people - off to the hospitalsoon to get rid of this damn 24hour blood pressure monitor - if I never see it again it will be too soon.
> 
> A soothing lemon tea please Mike


One assumes that you didn't get used to it. Don't worry, they won't do it again. I don't think they understand that it is quite stressful, so how useful is it really?

One nice soothing lemon tea coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morninnng. It's dull here. We could do with a good drop of rain here but nary a drop in sight.
> Mike How frustrating for you. Hope you don't have to wait too long for another appointment.
> A pint of strong white coffee please. I seem to have a thing for bubble and egg sarnies atm can I have 2 sausages with black pud on the side plus my usual toast and marmalade. TA.


Morning Lin. I've rearranged the appointment for 3 May, so not a long wait.

Don't worry about your sudden thing for bubble and squeak, I'm sure it's just a passing fad, as it is unlikely to be a pregnancy thing.

I'll do that brekkie for you along with a large double shot Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Stitch147

Can I have a venti, half-whole milk, one quarter 1%, one quarter non-fat, extra hot, split quad shots (1 1/2 shots decaf, 2 1/2 shots regular), no foam latte, with whip, 2 packets of splenda, 1 sugar in the raw, a touch of vanilla syrup and 3 short sprinkles of cinnamon. Failing that a cup of tea please!


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Can I have a venti, half-whole milk, one quarter 1%, one quarter non-fat, extra hot, split quad shots (1 1/2 shots decaf, 2 1/2 shots regular), no foam latte, with whip, 2 packets of splenda, 1 sugar in the raw, a touch of vanilla syrup and 3 short sprinkles of cinnamon. Failing that a cup of tea please!


I'd duck if I were you Stitch


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Can I have a venti, half-whole milk, one quarter 1%, one quarter non-fat, extra hot, split quad shots (1 1/2 shots decaf, 2 1/2 shots regular), no foam latte, with whip, 2 packets of splenda, 1 sugar in the raw, a touch of vanilla syrup and 3 short sprinkles of cinnamon. Failing that a cup of tea please!



Morning Stitch. I've passed your order through to Maggie, who gave me me a right dirty look, but she's up for it, but if you don't drink it she'll tear your hair out.

We aim to please


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Ignorant as I am, what's bubble?. Mmm putting me in mood for black pudding, soft egg and brown sauce on a roll.


Hiyer. Sorry it's my London speak , Bubble and squeak.


----------



## Amigo

I've never been to Barista College so I'll have a Nescafé instant and a thoroughly unhealthy thick white bread bacon sandwich with tomato ketchup please


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Hiyer. Sorry it's my London speak , Bubble and squeak.


Ahhh. But really on a sarnie???!thats almost on a par with a fried mars bar....Och I'm a poet and don't know it


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I've never been to Barista College so I'll have a Nescafé instant and a thoroughly unhealthy thick white bread bacon sandwich with tomato ketchup please


Morning Amigo, tummy better?

Silly question really. One crispy bacon doorstep with ketchup coming up, with a Nescafé instant nicked from the staff's supply.


----------



## Carolg

Thanks for the coffee. Off to plug in my iPad, and go collect my new contact lenses and even WALk.have a good day all, and great about your appointment mike..I assume without blood spilt?


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Ahhh. But really on a sarnie???!thats almost on a par with a fried mars bar....Och I'm a poet and don't know it



Apparently Maggie is from Govan Carol and accommodates all peculiarities!  No carnation milk sandwiches sprinkled with sugar though please. I've seen people with those dribbling down their faces watching Jeremy Kyle!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, tummy better?
> 
> Silly question really. One crispy bacon doorstep with ketchup coming up, with a Nescafé instant nicked from the staff's supply.



It's not to be honest Mike but I can manage a virtual sarnie. Yesterday didn't help and will be a big financial hit but such is life! Not out tonight either.


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Morning Stitch. I've passed your order through to Maggie, who gave me me a right dirty look, but she's up for it, but if you don't drink it she'll tear your hair out.
> 
> We aim to please


Tell Maggie thanks!


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Apparently Maggie is from Govan Carol and accommodates all peculiarities!  No carnation milk sandwiches sprinkled with sugar though please. I've seen people with those dribbling down their faces watching Jeremy Kyle!


You admitting to watching that, wow you are brave.sorry you are not too well. Hope you are better soon


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> You admitting to watching that, wow you are brave



Now you and I know when I'd have seen Jezza Kyle in action Carol!


----------



## Carolg

Ok I will confess. I sometimes get sucked in when I am on holiday, but today I am sitting watching trees waving in the breeze, pornography as pigeons are getting frisky. Must be the sugar in the Xmas pudding I put on the bird table... GK eat your heart out


----------



## mikeyB

Right team, I'm off to get shaved, showered and moisturised, and  generally acceptable for public consumption. Then off to Spar for the papers, because I've  heard there's an election coming. Oh, and somebody shot somebody in Paris, then got shot, which merited hours of TV news. It's the end of the world as we know it. Not.

Maggie will serve any outlandish desires for the ultimate coffee

I'll be back later when I'm well settled watching snooker and cricket, boys' heaven.


----------



## Hazel

A result  - overall average 132/65

No further action


----------



## Stitch147

Great results Hazel.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Don't worry about your sudden thing for bubble and squeak, I'm sure it's just a passing fad, as it is unlikely to be a pregnancy thing.


I'd be a very rich woman lol.


Carolg said:


> Ahhh. But really on a sarnie???!thats almost on a par with a fried mars bar....Och I'm a poet and don't know it



Nah it's better than a fried Mars bar ,I've  no temptation to dunk it either


----------



## mikeyB

Well I'm back, and not in a fury yet because hospital transport haven't phoned yet. I'd get your orders in early if I were you, things could get lairy.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Well I'm back, and not in a fury yet because hospital transport haven't phoned yet. I'd get your orders in early if I were you, things could get lairy.


I wouldn't like to be in their shoes if they do phone . 
A bottle of sparkling water would do nicely Have you any coffee cake ?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. They will phone, because they have to tell me when I'll be picked up on Monday. 

Actually, I do have some coffee cake, so a slice of that should perk you up (don't use decaf in cakes) plus a bottle of delicious carbonated Highland Spring. Enjoy


----------



## Stitch147

Coffee cake for me too please. Mmmmmmm coffee cake!


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya Stitch. POETS day today for public workers. One yummy chunk of coffee cake is yours to pass the time till the whistle blows, or whatever they do these days


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon Mike , don't suppose you've got a nice chocolate and pecan tart about do you, if you do I'll have some of that with a large mug of hot chocolate (with marshmallows on top pretty please ) x


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry Kaylz, no pecan and chocolate tart, coz Maggie didn't get any pecans. Have a think while you sip (or chew) your way through the hot chocolate with marshmallows. 

I'll get Maggie to pick up some pecans before coming in tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, I've just had the phone call from patient transport. They won't take me.


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> Sorry Kaylz, no pecan and chocolate tart, coz Maggie didn't get any pecans. Have a think while you sip (or chew) your way through the hot chocolate with marshmallows.
> 
> I'll get Maggie to pick up some pecans before coming in tomorrow.


I'll just have a big slice of whatever the finest cake you have is then please dear  x


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Ok folks, I've just had the phone call from patient transport. They won't take me.


Oh my  (putting it mildly)  #%?$#&@ giddy aunt.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Ok folks, I've just had the phone call from patient transport. They won't take me.


Oh no.


----------



## New-journey

Well why not? Hope you swore at them and told they were tossers. What's plan B?
I have escaped intensive care for a bit as my Mum is recpveting after being given a new heart valve. Will go back and stay till she is breathing on her own.
If you have time coffee cake please, will help the waiting. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Hi New Journey good to see you. I didn't swear once, I just made them feel guilty. Sure you can have a lump of coffee cake to pass the time. I'm sorry your mum is being replumbed, I didn't know. I'm sure she'll be just fine. My bet is she'll feel better when she wakes up than she felt before the surgery, apart from the aches and pains. Fingers firmly crossed x


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Hi New Journey good to see you. I didn't swear once, I just made them feel guilty. Sure you can have a lump of coffee cake to pass the time. I'm sorry your mum is being replumbed, I didn't know. I'm sure she'll be just fine. My bet is she'll feel better when she wakes up than she felt before the surgery, apart from the aches and pains. Fingers firmly crossed x


Thanks and that was delicious, and good luck with the lift.
Going back now with 85% chocolate, ready for the long wait.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok folks, I've just had the phone call from patient transport. They won't take me.



Oh bugger! So what happens now? Can only very rich people be sick on the Isle of Mull?


----------



## Amigo

The coffee cake sounds delicious Mike and a latte please. Still feeling crook but as always very greedy!


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, seethe over. I am going on Monday, but by taxi. The main ferry is fully booked all day from Craignure to Oban, so it's  Fishnish to Lochaline (pronounced Loch Alan) then north to the Corran Ferry (5 minutes) to get to the A82 then head south. Just an extra 90 miles or so on to the journey. Alan the taxi driver will be grumpy. Nae breakfast on that ferry.

It's an ill wind and all that - that route means driving through Glencoe, surely one of the finest views in the whole of the UK, the road dwarfed by the mountains on either side, then over Rannoch Moor, one of the bleakest places. It really is one of my favourite journeys. Getting back is no problem. Should get the 18.10 home, when I will report.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Ok folks, I've just had the phone call from patient transport. They won't take me.



I'm really sorry to hear that


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> The coffee cake sounds delicious Mike and a latte please. Still feeling crook but as always very greedy!


The coffee cake is indeed delicious, and a slice of that is yours along with a Latte.

Maybe a quiet night in to watch the tits and bums on Versailles will make you feel a bit better


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Best we spend some virtual pennies towards the taxi fund, so a big mug of your most expensive tea and a big slice of cake please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

It's not the money that bothers me, I can well afford it, but I just don't like being lied to. The guy said nobody on  Mull could take me because it's only Emergency ambulances on the island, and they'd declined to take me. That is a straightforward lie, I've always been taken to the ferry by one of the emergency ambulances. I'll ask one of the drivers, they're often grabbing lunch from Spar and often park up in the hotel car park.

Anyway, enough of me. My most expensive tea is a ridiculous single estate Assam, so you can have a big mug of that. Mortgages are available and a slice of coffee cake to go with it. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

It's a good thing the money isn't an issue for you, but like you say being lied to is unacceptable.

Thanks for the mega expensive tea, I shall savour it and coffee cake is yummy


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to tell you about my dog. He drinks a lot of wine. 

He's a Bordeaux Collie.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Forgot to tell you about my dog. He drinks a lot of wine.
> 
> He's a Bordeaux Collie.



Ha ha! You been overdoing those tramadol again? 

I'll have a cuppa instant again please from the staff supplies and I'll pour a tot of brandy in it when you're not looking! It's the sherry trifle you can smell.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Forgot to tell you about my dog. He drinks a lot of wine.
> 
> He's a Bordeaux Collie.




Sounds like my kinda dog lol!


----------



## Amigo

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sounds like my kinda dog lol!



As long as he doesn't whine a lot!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Ha ha! You been overdoing those tramadol again?
> 
> I'll have a cuppa instant again please from the staff supplies and I'll pour a tot of brandy in it when you're not looking! It's the sherry trifle you can smell.


I haven't had any Tramadol since lunchtime, honest. One cup of instant on its way, for you to fettle at your will.


----------



## Hazel

Mike sorry to hear again about the rubbish way you are to get to hospital.

Have you ever thought about reporting your situation to the papers or TV - it is awful how you expected to fork out so much.


----------



## mikeyB

I will indeed be writing to the press to highlight the plight of folk in this area. It's not just the island, it's the swathe of Argyll around Oban and the wee villages that are being denied this service, folk on state pensions. The guy I was talking to told me had a load of other calls to make with the same message. That'll be dialysis patients, chemotherapy patients, cataract operations, folk a lot worse off medically than I am for sure. It's criminal.


----------



## mikeyB

Anyway, it's time to draw the curtains on another day at the coalface. Or cakeface, more like. The daily poem in the Herald today was one of Wordsworth's Daisy poems. The last verse reminded me of Flower, which is appropriate...

A little Cyclops with one eye
Staring to threaten and defy,
That thought comes next - and instantly
The freak is over
The shape will vanish- and behold
A silver shield with boss of gold
That spreads itself, some faery bold
In fight to cover!

Have a good evening, and a peaceful night. 

I'll see you tomorrow when there will be no interruptions from life, sorry about ranting today


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. And what a nice bright morning is. There'll be nothing today to disturb my natural equanimity, unless you lot start playing up

Come on in and a have a virtual brekkie


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. And what a nice bright morning is. There'll be nothing today to disturb my natural equanimity, unless you lot start playing up
> 
> Come on in and a have a virtual brekkie


I'm up for that Mike  - with a large cuppa of your best brew please - oh and good morning to you too! Sunny here too  - hope business is good today
WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike and wirralass, I'm up for a big fry up please and a big pot of tea


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> I'm up for that Mike  - with a large cuppa of your best brew please - oh and good morning to you too! Sunny here too  - hope business is good today
> WL


It's 
Good morning Wirralass. Now it's the weekend you can set up a lounger in the garden, look wan and helpless, and have everyone tending your every need. Starting with me, supplying you with a big mug of Assam's finest

When nobody's looking, you can ask for a proper brekkie. It's not a good look for a frail recuperating patient.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. And what a nice bright morning is. There'll be nothing today to disturb my natural equanimity, *unless you lot start playing up*
> 
> Come on in and a have a virtual brekkie


Good morning Mike and everyone.
Now you've gone and done it lol


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning Mike and wirralass, I'm up for a big fry up please and a big pot of tea


Morning Lucy, is all well in Lucyworld?

It certainly will be after the full English with free toast and a big pot of tea


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm grand thanks and looking forward to stuffing my face lol!


----------



## Ljc

I'd like my usual bubble brekkie please


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike and I'll contribute to the Venice apartment fund with the full monty (you can leave your hat on) and don't forget the black pudding please 

I'll also have a big mug of frothy coffee with whatever ingenuous title the Italians have designed for it.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'd like my usual bubble brekkie please



Morning Lin, I trust you feel well this sunny morning? I believe it's the sweekend, the time when oldies go out to the shops to irritate younger  people who work. I'll be doing it later

So, bubble and squeak sarnies, two sausage, black pudding and burnt toast and lime marmalade. That'll give you the energy to get out and do that routine of dithering with your purse at the checkout. It's one of the joys of getting old, winding up younger folk


----------



## Stitch147

That sounds good to me. Full English and a large tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike and I'll contribute to the Venice apartment fund with the full monty (you can leave your hat on) and don't forget the black pudding please
> 
> I'll also have a big mug of frothy coffee with whatever ingenuous title the Italians have designed for it.


Morning Amigo, how you feeling this morning, aches and pains under control?

I'm not so sure about the Venice apartment now, I can move abroad by standing still. One full English with black pudding, free toast and a large cappuccino. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> That sounds good to me. Full English and a large tea please.


Morning Stitch. How's things in the capital? Sunny and bright, highlighting the toxic haze?

Anyway, here's a full English with free toast, and a pint pot of tea. That'll make you feel good whatever the weather


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> It's
> Good morning Wirralass. Now it's the weekend you can set up a lounger in the garden, look wan and helpless, and have everyone tending your every need. Starting with me, supplying you with a big mug of Assam's finest
> 
> When nobody's looking, you can ask for a proper brekkie. It's not a good look for a frail recuperating patient.


You must  be joking  - and less of the frail - stronger by the day  - but I'll milk it when the visitors call in  - whispers: can I please have a proper brekky now - me stomachs sticking to me back thanks Mike 
WL x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, how you feeling this morning, aches and pains under control?
> 
> I'm not so sure about the Venice apartment now, I can move abroad by standing still. One full English with black pudding, free toast and a large cappuccino. Enjoy



About under control as Trump's ego but gearing up to take the night out I missed Mike depending on how things are later.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin, I trust you feel well this sunny morning? I believe it's the sweekend, the time when oldies go out to the shops to irritate younger  people who work. I'll be doing it later
> 
> So, bubble and squeak sarnies, two sausage, black pudding and burnt toast and lime marmalade. That'll give you the energy to get out and do that routine of dithering with your purse at the checkout. It's one of the joys of getting old, winding up younger folk


Oh is it Saturday already GOODIE, I'll definitely be doing that later, I've also developed this wonderful routine with my stick, they should  really enjoy it  at our Saturday Market .


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> You must  be joking  - and less of the frail - stronger by the day  - but I'll milk it when the visitors call in  - whispers: can I please have a proper brekky now - me stomachs sticking to me back thanks Mike
> WL x



Hi Wirralass. I know you're not frail, it's just a look to cultivate when people call. 

One full English coming up, with free toast, and a bonus hash brown for no good reason. Enjoy


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Hi Wirralass. I know you're not frail, it's just a look to cultivate when people call.
> 
> One full English coming up, with free toast, and a bonus hash brown for no good reason. Enjoy


Thank you Mike, that looks delicious


----------



## Matt Cycle

Morning Mike.  Nice here and I've been outside in our south facing garden.  As we're still in Europe at the moment I'll have a veritable carb fest with a continental breakfast - croissants, cheese, French bread, jam, Danish pastries and pot of coffee please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Matt. Do you know, you're the first person to ask for a continental breakfast since this place opened. People will stare in wonderment.

I'll do that for you, for sure. The trick is the cheese - it just has to be slightly plastic, tasty, and easily sliced. Leerdamner is best. Anyway, enjoy that with a large cafetière of continental roast, and the jobs a good'un. Bon appetit


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I have to go and get weekend supplies and irritate tourists, and pick up the weighty weekend papers.

Maggie will cope with any urgent requests till I reappear with Tramadol induced bonhomie

See you later. This afternoon, there's a creamy triple layer chocolate cake, and at Lucy's request, a touch of Americana with a chocolate and pecan tart.


----------



## Wirrallass

Enjoy your little jaunt  - don't lose your way now - may i please have a ginormous slice of your creamy triple layer choccy cake please Maggie before the unruly mob arrive and a pint of lager, thanks a bunch x
WL


----------



## mikeyB

Sheesh, WL, you got in early. Ten out of ten for effort, and eight out of ten for achievement - we don't serve alcohol. Never mind, the choccie cake is delicious


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Sheesh, WL, you got in early. Ten out of ten for effort, and eight out of ten for achievement - we don't serve alcohol. Never mind, the choccie cake is delicious


In which case may i have a choccy milk shake instead  - that is if you have a shaker and a big blob of dairy ice cream and 2 wafers please, thanks  - I have developed a penchant as to your fine establishment here so I shall be a regular customers from now on (I'm getting the hang of nipping from one thread t another more quickly now!) I wasnt called speedy gonzalas for nothing in my school athletic heydays!
WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Chocolate cake and lager, interesting mix, now chocolate cake and champagne, lush!

Afternoon all, a big wedge of choccie cake and a cafe creme please mike.


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Chocolate cake and lager, interesting mix, now chocolate cake and champagne, lush!
> 
> Afternoon all, a big wedge of choccie cake and a cafe creme please mike.


It all depends what part of the town we come from Lucy!!!
WL


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> In which case may i have a choccy milk shake instead  - that is if you have a shaker and a big blob of dairy ice cream and 2 wafers please, thanks  - I have developed a penchant as to your fine establishment here so I shall be a regular customers from now on (I'm getting the hang of nipping from one thread t another more quickly now!) I wasnt called speedy gonzalas for nothing in my school athletic heydays!
> WL


That's good to hear WL, that nipping between threads is fun. Keeps me sane, for sure

I have got a shaker, so a choccie milk shake with ice cream (home made) and a couple of wafers is yours. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Chocolate cake and lager, interesting mix, now chocolate cake and champagne, lush!
> 
> Afternoon all, a big wedge of choccie cake and a cafe creme please mike.


Afternoon Lucy.  I never criticise folks choice of accompaniment to their snacks, though that one did raise my eyebrow slightly, but hey, everybody's different. That's what makes this job fun

So, one nice big wedge of chocolate cake (there's plenty for everyone) and a café Creme is yours. Enjoy


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Morning Stitch. How's things in the capital? Sunny and bright, highlighting the toxic haze?
> 
> Anyway, here's a full English with free toast, and a pint pot of tea. That'll make you feel good whatever the weather


Like the weekends as I escape the capital for a couple of days. Ta for brekkie.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lovely jubly!


----------



## mikeyB

I tell you what, I feel much more comfortable  today.

As you probably know, I'm steadily losing weight by reducing my carbohydrate ingestion. It's now about 10kg since the beginning of November last. 

But my breeks don't fit. They drop down unless I use a belt tied up tight, but that's uncomfortable. So what I've done is get me some braces, first time use today. It's brill. Trousers stay up, and no constriction of the tum. 

So that's why I'm much more comfortable today. There's so much space now I could shove my hand down the front of my trousers easily. So could anybody  else, for that matter.

Form an orderly queue


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I tell you what, I feel much more comfortable  today.
> 
> As you probably know, I'm steadily losing weight by reducing my carbohydrate ingestion. It's now about 10kg since the beginning of November last.
> 
> But my breeks don't fit. They drop down unless I use a belt tied up tight, but that's uncomfortable. So what I've done is get me some braces, first time use today. It's brill. Trousers stay up, and no constriction of the tum.
> 
> So that's why I'm much more comfortable today. There's so much space now I could shove my hand down the front of my trousers easily. So could anybody  else, for that matter.
> 
> Form an orderly queue



Have you considered smaller breeks Mike to deter the over curious?  

I'll have a large slice of that gooey chocolate cake please with a latte.


----------



## Ditto

I don't want cake, I want a big bag of Cashews and a coffee made with milk and one sugar please. My brother often eats an entire gateau all to himself and he isn't D, it's just not fair! 

Well done on the baggy breeks!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Excellent news on the weight loss  I don't like belts, find them very uncomfortable.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Have you considered smaller breeks Mike to deter the over curious?
> 
> I'll have a large slice of that gooey chocolate cake please with a latte.


Well, I will if I can get over to Oban and not go to the hospital Are you on course for a night out?

Anyway, in the meantime I will assist your weight loss program with a large slice of choccie cake and a Latte. More energy for the head banging


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> I don't want cake, I want a big bag of Cashews and a coffee made with milk and one sugar please. My brother often eats an entire gateau all to himself and he isn't D, it's just not fair!
> 
> Well done on the baggy breeks!



Thanks for that, Ditto. Go one up on your brother with a big bag of calorie free Cashews, and coffee with milk and sugar


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, I will if I can get over to Oban and not go to the hospital Are you on course for a night out?
> 
> Anyway, in the meantime I will assist your weight loss program with a large slice of choccie cake and a Latte. More energy for the head banging



Get yourself some mail order trousers Mike, save the hassle. 

Yes all set for a night out but no head banging tonight. Saturday is a more sedate night for some reason. Our taxi friend said the real drinkers go out on a Sunday night! All very curious


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> I tell you what, I feel much more comfortable  today.
> 
> As you probably know, I'm steadily losing weight by reducing my carbohydrate ingestion. It's now about 10kg since the beginning of November last.
> 
> But my breeks don't fit. They drop down unless I use a belt tied up tight, but that's uncomfortable. So what I've done is get me some braces, first time use today. It's brill. Trousers stay up, and no constriction of the tum.
> 
> So that's why I'm much more comfortable today. There's so much space now I could shove my hand down the front of my trousers easily. So could anybody  else, for that matter.
> Form an orderly queue[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Very well done on your weight loss Mike  - don't lose too much tho you don't want to disappear down tbe plug ole!WL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want cake, I want a big bag of Cashews and a coffee made with milk and one sugar please. My brother often eats an entire gateau all to himself and he isn't D, it's just not fair!
> Well done on the baggy breeks!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but one day Ditto you WILL be able to enjoy a good slice of gateau  I say with bated breath & fingers crossed! x
> WL
Click to expand...


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Get yourself some mail order trousers Mike, save the hassle.
> 
> Yes all set for a night out but no head banging tonight. Saturday is a more sedate night for some reason. Our taxi friend said the real drinkers go out on a Sunday night! All very curious


Yes, I probably will get mail order. I'll have to, the waist has gone from 36 to 34.

 I'm pleased that you fell well enough to get out. I think the reason real drinkers go out on Sunday is to avoid all the part timers like you on Saturday. More room at the bar.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Yes, I probably will get mail order. I'll have to, the waist has gone from 36 to 34.
> 
> I'm pleased that you fell well enough to get out. I think the reason real drinkers go out on Sunday is to avoid all the part timers like you on Saturday. More room at the bar.


36" down to 34" Mike - that's only 1" more than my waist is - I hear an exercise regime coming on  - can't be having your waist almost matching mine
WL


----------



## mikeyB

Bet you other numbers are a bit different, though WL


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Bet you other numbers are a bit different, though WL


Maybe or there again maybe not! (gee, what have i got meself into now) that's for me to know and for you to find out as 'they' say!  
WL x


----------



## mikeyB

In that case, if you can get to the Glasgow meet I'll bring a tape measure. You can find the darkened room....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> In that case, if you can get to the Glasgow meet I'll bring a tape measure. You can find the darkened room....



I don't know, I take a few mins nap and he's chasing the female customers around threatening to take down their vital statistics! 

I'll have a nice cup of tea, a round of sandwiches and a toasted teacake please to fortify me in readiness for tonight


----------



## mikeyB

At your service , Amigo, I will do that for you to prepare for a sedate evening in the lounge bar. Fat chance


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> At your service , Amigo, I will do that for you to prepare for a sedate evening in the lounge bar. Fat chance



You know me too well!


----------



## Hazel

If not too late Mike - could I have a lemon tea, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel. No, you're well in time for a nice relaxing lemon tea. Best time of the day really. I'm just finishing an Earl Grey. All the best people have a cup of tea at 6.00. It's a sign of good breeding.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks for your help today Mike


----------



## mikeyB

My pleasure, as ever, Hazel.

Now then, it's time to close for the day and for me to go off to cook one meal, start another. The other is getting a soup started with a smoked ham hough. My soups always take at least a day to reach their peak. This will be done with onions and yellow split peas, plus red lentils. Delicious with the ham.

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15, that's bright and early for me - Monday I'll be up at six to get to Baile Ghlaschu for my new hip negotiation, and that's the middle of the night whatever Northie says.

Have a good evening, and an untroubled night. Or at the very least, wake up when you're supposed to.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, good morning folks, I woke up when I was supposed to, but I can't move  very well. That wasn't in the script, but God in his wisdom let us invent tablets that conceal a multitude of sins, so I'll be back to normal  in no time.

Doesn't stop me serving brekkies, though. Any takers on the lovely sunny day?


----------



## grovesy

Hope you are able to move soon.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning Mike, hope you can move better soon. 
Bacon butty on thick sliced tiger bread with extra brown sauce please. Oh, and a big mug of tea.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning Mike, it's hard work watching the London marathon and soon going back to intense care to be with my Mum for the day. So a huge Veggy breakfast with your strongest coffee and a mango smoothie, that should keep me going till bed! Thank you.


----------



## mikeyB

grovesy said:


> Hope you are able to move soon.


Thanks for that grovesy, this just routine. My muscles will be looser than my morals in an hour or two, so don't worry.


----------



## Hazel

Mike - going for a full Scottish and a lot of tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Morning Mike, hope you can move better soon.
> Bacon butty on thick sliced tiger bread with extra brown sauce please. Oh, and a big mug of tea.


Morning Stitch, hope you're enjoying your weekend. I'll be fine in an hour, pharmaceutically enhanced.

Anyway, crispy bacon with lots of brown sauce on thick tiger bread sounds just the thing to start the day. And a big mug of tea. Perfect


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, good morning folks, I woke up when I was supposed to, but I can't move  very well. That wasn't in the script, but God in his wisdom let us invent tablets that conceal a multitude of sins, so I'll be back to normal  in no time.
> 
> Doesn't stop me serving brekkies, though. Any takers on the lovely sunny day?



Morning Mike, my joints are not exactly doing the Vida Loca this morning either!  

Maybe a nice latte and some warm croissants and jam will help


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Good morning Mike, it's hard work watching the London marathon and soon going back to intense care to be with my Mum for the day. So a huge Veggy breakfast with your strongest coffee and a mango smoothie, that should keep me going till bed! Thank you.


Morning New-journey. I hope your mum is doing well. It's always a bit unnerving being on intensive care, it's full of machines that go beep. I don't watch the marathon, I don't mind the professionals, it's all those worthy folk running for charity that get me down. 21st century and we still need charity. 

Anyway, it's good to warm up the Veggie area of the kitchen, so one full veggie with a belting triple shot Latte, and a mango smoothie. I'm putting a tiny amount of cardamom in your smoothie, I'm sure it will give it an interesting lift. Tell me what you think


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike - going for a full Scottish and a lot of tea please



Morning Hazel, back in the virtual carb groove

One full Scottish and a big pot of Scottish Blend tea. (How tea travels three thousand miles and becomes Scottish, I've never worked out). But at least you don't have to travel far for service. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, my joints are not exactly doing the Vida Loca this morning either!
> 
> Maybe a nice latte and some warm croissants and jam will help


Morning Amigo. How was last night? Was a good time had by all? If you can't remember, I'll understand

One Latte coming up, along with nice fresh croissants and flavoursome French preserve and butter. That'll loosen  you up, butter will lubricate the joints, and the fruit in the jam is one of your five a day. Enjoy


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Morning New-journey. I hope your mum is doing well. It's always a bit unnerving being on intensive care, it's full of machines that go beep. I don't watch the marathon, I don't mind the professionals, it's all those worthy folk running for charity that get me down. 21st century and we still need charity.
> 
> Anyway, it's good to warm up the Veggie area of the kitchen, so one full veggie with a belting triple shot Latte, and a mango smoothie. I'm putting a tiny amount of cardamom in your smoothie, I'm sure it will give it an interesting lift. Tell me what you think


Thanks, she is full of hallucinations, last one she could see 80 meatballs cooking in a frying pan! I am an easy going laid back veggie, so just asked her did they taste yummy.
Am I your only veggie, appreciate you opening the veggie part of the kitchen. The cardamon adds an exotic flavour and reminds me of living in a hut in the Himalayas in my early 20's. Good memories!
The marathon is a diversion from the work emails I should be sending, agree with your thoughts on charity, high time resources and funds are shared so all can be well.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. How was last night? Was a good time had by all? If you can't remember, I'll understand
> 
> One Latte coming up, along with nice fresh croissants and flavoursome French preserve and butter. That'll loosen  you up, butter will lubricate the joints, and the fruit in the jam is one of your five a day. Enjoy



Alas no drink induced memory lapses Mike. An excellent solo Soul singer followed by a Jamaican reggae band, who, whilst melodic, became much of a much after the fifth song. Having said that I can't get 'Pass the dutchie on the left hand side' from playing in my brain now! 

Tough going this hospital visiting @New-journey. I've had more than my fair share and it's exhausting, especially overnights in A&E with my mum. Hope your mother is much better soon and the hallucinations stop.


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Thanks, she is full of hallucinations, last one she could see 80 meatballs cooking in a frying pan! I am an easy going laid back veggie, so just asked her did they taste yummy.
> Am I your only veggie, appreciate you opening the veggie part of the kitchen. The cardamon adds an exotic flavour and reminds me of living in a hut in the Himalayas in my early 20's. Good memories!
> The marathon is a diversion from the work emails I should be sending, agree with your thoughts on charity, high time resources and funds are shared so all can be well.



We do have quite a few veggies around the place, but I think they might be a bit shy of a breakfast bar cos they don't know about the veggie area of the kitchen. You are not alone... 

Don't worry about the hallucinations, it's always part of the floorshow in ICU. It's the interesting meds they use.


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike and everyone . 
I trust your muscles have loosened up now Mike and no longer complaining. 
I would like my usual bubble breakfast please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Alas no drink induced memory lapses Mike. An excellent solo Soul singer followed by a Jamaican reggae band, who, whilst melodic, became much of a much after the fifth song. Having said that I can't get 'Pass the dutchie on the left hand side' from playing in my brain now!
> 
> Tough going this hospital visiting @New-journey. I've had more than my fair share and it's exhausting, especially overnights in A&E with my mum. Hope your mother is much better soon and the hallucinations stop.


"Pass the Dutchie" is always assumed to be a drug song, but a Dutchie is a big cooking pot, or Dutch Oven. It's a little odd passing a cooking pot round, but the original lyric was pass the Kutchie, which is a container for herbal marijuana, which makes much more sense. Musical Youth lost a court case over that song because of that.


----------



## Ljc

@New-journey Sending you a well deserved {{{HUG}}} I know it's a difficult time for you.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Hi Mike and everyone .
> I trust your muscles have loosened up now Mike and no longer complaining.
> I would like my usual bubble breakfast please.


Morning Lin. Thanks for that- my joints and muscles are nice and loose now, and so is my brain after the Tramadol.

You usual bubble breakfast is on it's way. Maggie likes cooking that, the bubble sarnie is such a Scottish take on food, like the Macaroni Pie, which I can still get from Spar's chiller Cabinet. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> "Pass the Dutchie" is always assumed to be a drug song, but a Dutchie is a big cooking pot, or Dutch Oven. It's a little odd passing a cooking pot round, but the original lyric was pass the Kutchie, which is a container for herbal marijuana, which makes much more sense. Musical Youth lost a court case over that song because of that.



Funnily enough I told my hubbie that when it came on  an irritating, repetitive ditty after a while but the Americans liked it rather more than the Brits.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've got to sort out stuff. Now I can move, I'll have a shower and get off to Spar for the papers and supplies. I won't be getting a Macaroni pie, though, I'm having lovely local kippers dripping in butter. Low insulin high Creon meal, but deeeeelicious

I'll see you later. The lovely Maggie is available if you need anything urgently, apart from loans at 1345% APR for folk who can't do maths and don't have a bank account.


----------



## Ljc

Macaroni pie sounds nice. As you might have guessed Mike , in real life I do like odd food combinations as well as things like cold fish n chips. 
Those  kippers sound delish


----------



## mikeyB

Those kippers were indeed delish, and I'm back to serve anything we've got in any combination. I've been experimenting with an egg, bacon, black pudding and fried bread smoothie, but it isn't. Maybe more beef dripping is needed.

Anyway, enough of my evil experimentation. Anyone for cake? Actually it would be easier to ask who doesn't want cake, probably less than a hundred in the U.K.


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear.

Glasgow Rangers lost the plot, again!    Oh well.

Mike - to cheer me up a skinny hot chocolate, no cream, but lots of marshmallows, please


----------



## mikeyB

I was just going to put out an all points warning for when you posted this afternoon, Hazel, I thought you would be breaking plates

However, your natural calm acceptance of life's little jokes is to the fore. Phew

So one skinny hot choc for the diet, and lots of marshmallows for the sin. Here's a spoon for the gloop


----------



## mikeyB

Sod it, I seem to have got a cold. I don't mind really, colds never bother me much, apart from DF sitting on my shoulder. We will maintain our high standards of hygiene, of course, there'll be no sneezing on cakes like they do in the Savoy.


----------



## Hazel

As you you say, sod it.      Keep it to yourself mister, please


----------



## mikeyB

I'm hoping to spread it to as many tourists as possible, Hazel, otherwise what is the point getting a cold?


----------



## Hazel

Mike are you there


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, I'm here. You're not using a Ouija board are you? Need anything?


----------



## Hazel

Can I have a lemon tea before you leave for the night please


----------



## Ljc

I'd be much obliged if you didn't give your cold to me TA.  I don't think even I could manage that smoothie .
Though I could manage a large slice of cake and a double latte please


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening Mike and everyone, could I please have a couple of milk chocolate Tunnocks teacakes and a big mug of tea before I head off to work, they should head any hypos off at the pass! I'd only been at work for half an hour yesterday then went down to a 2.8, bloody annoying and embarrassing


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Can I have a lemon tea before you leave for the night please


Course you can Hazel. One lemon tea coming up to relax you for the evening. Come on now, feet up!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'd be much obliged if you didn't give your cold to me TA.  I don't think even I could manage that smoothie .
> Though I could manage a large slice of cake and a double latte please


Hi Ljc. It's getting late, but I won't be here tomorrow.

One slice of creamy chocolate cake coming up. It's got to last till Tuesday
Plus of course, a double Latte


----------



## Hazel

Thanks, and  I will take a much needed chill pill with it.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> In that case, if you can get to the Glasgow meet I'll bring a tape measure. You can find the darkened room....


Sorry mikeyB - I doubt i can make it to Glasgow  - boohoo! But I'll put you out if your misery and tell you that there's no need for a tape measure  - I've dropped from size 16-18 to a nice 14-12-12 Sweet dreams! haha!!!
WL x


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Evening Mike and everyone, could I please have a couple of milk chocolate Tunnocks teacakes and a big mug of tea before I head off to work, they should head any hypos off at the pass! I'd only been at work for half an hour yesterday then went down to a 2.8, bloody annoying and embarrassing


Hi Lucy. God bless nightworkers, we couldn't exist without 'em.

Two milk Chocolate Tunnock's Teacakes are yours, and a big mug of tea to help them down. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Night Mike - what"s on tomorrow


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi Ljc. It's getting late, but I won't be here tomorrow.
> 
> One slice of creamy chocolate cake coming up. It's got to last till Tuesday
> Plus of course, a double Latte


Thanks Mike.
Safe journey tomorrow.  I hope all goes well with your appointment.


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Sorry mikeyB - I doubt i can make it to Glasgow  - boohoo! But I'll put you out if your misery and tell you that there's no need for a tape measure  - I've dropped from size 16-18 to a nice 14-12-12 Sweet dreams! haha!!!
> WL x



Oh don't be encouraging him wirralass!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, they should sort the blasted DF out  have a pleasant and uneventful evening everyone


----------



## Amigo

Yes hope all goes well with the 'hip trip' Mike. Peaceful night everyone x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Oh don't be encouraging him wirralass!





Amigo said:


> Oh don't be encouraging him wirralass!


Think it was the glass of white talking Amigo - I toasted Alan earlier on his success today x
WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Think it was the glass of white talking Amigo - I toasted Alan earlier on his success today x
> WL



No problem with that at all wirralass. Doesn't matter whether it's tramadol, wine or a cake induced sugar rush on here as long as we play nice and don't start breaking the furniture!  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good luck for tomorrow Mike!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> No problem with that at all wirralass. Doesn't matter whether it's tramadol, wine or a cake induced sugar rush on here as long as we play nice and don't start breaking the furniture!  x


Will behave meself from now on Amigo if you tell mikeyB to do the same! What on earth would Maggie say if she had wind of this sorry Mike!  love a bit of banter tho  - does us good to av a laff!
WL x


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang, I'm off for an early night. I've got to be up early, shower and make sure I've got clean underpants on, in case I get knocked down by a bus (my gran always said that).  Make sure my folding scooter is fully charged - the hospital entrance hall - or atrium - is vast. Pockets filled with fruit pastilles. I'd better put on a new Libre sensor tonight - the current one dies tomorrow. 

Ho hum. With a bit of luck I'll get the 18.10 ferry home, but any delays and it'll be the 20.00. And I won't be home till after 9. At least it'll still be light. Keep your fingers crossed for a short consultation.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Well gang, I'm off for an early night. I've got to be up early, shower and make sure I've got clean underpants on, in case I get knocked down by a bus (my gran always said that).  Make sure my folding scooter is fully charged - the hospital entrance hall - or atrium - is vast. Pockets filled with fruit pastilles. I'd better put on a new Libre sensor tonight - the current one dies tomorrow.
> 
> Ho hum. With a bit of luck I'll get the 18.10 ferry home, but any delays and it'll be the 20.00. And I won't be home till after 9. At least it'll still be light. Keep your fingers crossed for a short consultation.


Good luck Mike  - hope all goes well for you  -  don't forget your folding scooter KEY this time will you? 
Take care & safe journey  - hope you have a smooth crossing there & back x
WL


----------



## grovesy

Hope the appointment goes well.


----------



## mikeyB

Hello gang. I'm just sitting at Fishnish waiting for the ferry and testing Calmac's public wifi. Bit windy. Forecast severe winds this evening, so might be stuck on tha mainland for a day or so.  So if you don't hear from me, don't worry. Bit of a pest, but worth it for a new hip.


----------



## Robin

Good luck with the ferries! ( and the appointment, of course)


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, it's snowing in Tobermory


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> By the way, it's snowing in Tobermory



Good luck with the appointment Mike and hope the crossing isn't too rough. Snow?


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck today Mike. X


----------



## Ditto

Snow? Good grief! I told Mum and she said that's Wales isn't it?  

If you have to stay over will you stay at the Alexandra Hotel? We liked it there. Yummy food for a start.


----------



## Hazel

Hope all goes/went well today Mike.

We missed our host


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Hello gang. I'm just sitting at Fishnish waiting for the ferry and testing Calmac's public wifi. Bit windy. Forecast severe winds this evening, so might be stuck on tha mainland for a day or so.  So if you don't hear from me, don't worry. Bit of a pest, but worth it for a new hip.


Hope all goes well Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang, I am back after a tiring day. All the morning and early afternoon ferries to Oban were cancelled due to high winds, gusting 40mph. The ferries were still very iffy when we phoned from Tyndrum this afternoon, and got a very dubious report from CalMac. So, there and back we got the small Lochaline Fishnish ferry, which meant a three seasons trip through Glencoe - this morning, sun, then snow, grey and forbidding. This afternoon, glorious sunshine. The mountains looked marvellous with just a hint of snow on top.

At the hospital, got there at 1.35 for a 2.30 appointment, and was seen almost straight away. I'm now on the waiting list for a new left hip. The consultant was quite happy to accept that this was just for pain relief, rather than improving mobility. He's going to use a special high stability joint that is less likely to dislocate with much reduced muscle strength. I'll have to have a morning at the hospital for a pre op assessment, then the next time  I go it'll be for the op. I've never had a major op before, so it will be a whole new adventure

Set off home at 1.55. So very much almost a continuous drive with two breaks - in the morning for a warming  bowl of Cullen Skink at the Green Wellie Stop in Tyndrum, and for a short appointment at a super windy  Deathstar. With a quick pop into Costa to grab a double shot Americano to go. (Not as good as mine, I might say)

So, if you don't mind, I'd like tomorrow morning off, cos I'm not likely to be compos mentis before midday. I feel a bit guilty about that, because on Wednesday morning we're off into Tobermory for a haircut, and a cut and colour for Mrs B, who refuses to act her age.

So I'll see you after lunch tomorrow. Have a good evening, and pleasant night. Complaints about this shabby disregard of your needs should be addressed to CalMac and NHS Scotland customer services.  Sue them.


----------



## Amigo

Glad you're back and reasonably sound Mike. Quite an adventure. Have tomorrow off and attend to the respective coiffure sessions


----------



## Northerner

It certainly beats my trips to Southampton General!  Have a good night's rest Mike


----------



## Stitch147

Glad you appointment went well Mike, despite the epic journey. Enjoy your morning off. X


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good to see you home safe and sound


----------



## grovesy

Glad it was a positive appointment. Have a good rest.


----------



## Hazel

Come back to the cafe when you can Mike.

Sleep tight.


----------



## Ljc

You sure had a journey today Mike, no wonder you're tired, you'll be needing a lie in tomorrow.
Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for  your  brand new hip, hey we could compare scars afterwards lol.
Yum,  Cullen Skink,  I haven't had that for years, I'll have to rectify that asap.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> Complaints about this shabby disregard of your needs should be addressed to CalMac and NHS Scotland customer services.  Sue them.


Leave me out of it please


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Glad everything went well bar the travelling Mr B. Any ideas how long you will have to wait for the new hip?


----------



## Ditto

What an adventure and now I'm gonna have to google Cullen Skink...


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> What an adventure and now I'm gonna have to google Cullen Skink...


@Ditto , Here's a recipe. No idea if the carbs atm tho 
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/899633/cullen-skink.
Baxters make one too.


----------



## Donald

Ditto said:


> What an adventure and now I'm gonna have to google Cullen Skink...


Cullen Skink is a fish soup

http://www.rampantscotland.com/recipes/blrecipe_cullen.htm


----------



## Ditto

Yes please, I'd like that for my lunch.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I'm back fully refreshed and fuelled up, showered, beard and nails trimmed. I'm ready for a charm offensive. But no chance of that happening, too much like hard work.

The other thing that won't be happening is Cullen Skink, I'm afraid, because we don't do soups on the repertoire, there's too much wastage and it's such hard work doing vegetarian friendly soup.

Anyway, it's Quattro staggioni weather here. Sunshine, rain, hail, snow, sleet. All morning. Now unbroken sunshine, and you can see all the big clouds over the mainland. Tee hee

Coffee and cake anyone?


----------



## Stitch147

Hi Mike, glad you are feeling refreshed, Coffee and cake sounds good to me. Any carrot and walnut cake?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Stitch,good afternoon. We do indeed have carrot and walnut cake, and very tasty it is too. The rabbits love it.

So, a goodly slice of that plus a coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike. I Trust you're well rested ?  Sounds like you've got some interesting weather going on,  think I'll stay here though. 
I'd love a  large piece of coffee cake and  triple shot latte please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin, It's always interesting weather on Mull. That's one of the joys of living here,  three seasons in one day saves the bother of months passing by.

One large slice of coffee cake and a triple shot Latte is yours. Enjoy


----------



## Stitch147

I always say that carrot cake should count as 1 of your 5 a day, as it contains veg!


----------



## Carolg

Glad your appointment went well yesterday mike. Hope your wait for your hip is not too long. Have a nice wee relax today


----------



## Hazel

Hiya handsome - my usual pleasr


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike, Hazel has given you enough compliments for today so I'll just say nice to see you back and I'll have anything that won't aggravate my blood pressure further. Seems to have taken a sudden leap for some reason 

Coffee cake sounds very nice especially if it has those walnuts on the top and a latte please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. One lemon tea coming up.

 I've got my feet up watching snooker, and so should you. It was odd yesterday, I didn't see any depressed Rangers supporters wandering lost and aimless in the hospital. (They just turn up in this cafe)


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike, Hazel has given you enough compliments for today so I'll just say nice to see you back and I'll have anything that won't aggravate my blood pressure further. Seems to have taken a sudden leap for some reason
> 
> Coffee cake sounds very nice especially if it has those walnuts on the top and a latte please.


Hi Amigo, if you're really worried about your BP I'll do you a decaf Latte with the coffee  and walnut cake. 

Otherwise I've got a couple of aspirin tabs. An internal bleed can drop your blood pressure quite nicely


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, if you're really worried about your BP I'll do you a decaf Latte with the coffee  and walnut cake.
> 
> Otherwise I've got a couple of aspirin tabs. An internal bleed can drop your blood pressure quite nicely



I'll have the decaf latte and coffee & walnut cake please Mike but I'll pass on the internal bleed thanks!


----------



## mikeyB

That's fine, nobody listens to their doctors on this forum anyway.


----------



## mikeyB

And just for a laugh, DF gives me a 2.5 with a downward arrow on the Libre. Very funny, Ha bloody ha.


----------



## mikeyB

Back to normal service now after chewing a few odds and ends containing glucose.  Must be yesterday's exertions mucking things about along with the cold. Never mind


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, time for me to go. I'm sorry for the irregular service - it's a bit odd next week as well - but I won't be here tomorrow morning because I've got to go into Ballymo - sorry, Tobermory for a haircut. The appointment is 10.30. Mine just takes ten minutes, but Mrs B takes well over an hour for the paint to dry or something.

So it's another afternoon kick off tomorrow. As I said, sorry about this, it's just life happening. Boring but necessary, like insulin.

Have a good evening everyone, and a pleasant nights sleep.


----------



## Ditto

> Tobermory for a haircut.


Will you be requiring an anaesthetic?


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm back from my adventures in the big city. Hair shorn, eyebrows trimmed and ears trimmed. A proper old man's makeover

Coffee and cake anyone?


----------



## Hazel

Hiya you - lemon tea and a slice of lemon drizzle cake please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, Hazel. Good to see you. I feel quite revived after this morning's polish up, well worth staggering out of bed an hour early.

One lemon tea, and a slice of lemon drizzle cake. Two of your 5 a day at a stroke. Well done


----------



## Stitch147

Hi Mikey, what's on offer in this fine establishment today?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon everyone. Could I please have a slice of the lemon drizzle cake and a cafe creme please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Mikey, what's on offer in this fine establishment today?


Hi Stitch, as its midweek, nothing particularly special, apart from me. We have choccie, choccie and walnut, coffee cake with or without walnut, Victoria sponge, carrot cake....anything you like, really. Plus the entire Tunnock's selection, including Snowballs. Coffee, decaf for wimps, tea, Ditto.

Have a think while I serve the decisive Lucy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon everyone. Could I please have a slice of the lemon drizzle cake and a cafe creme please Mike


Afternoon Lucy. How's life treating you? 

However that is, have a nice relax with a slice of lemon drizzle and a Cafe Creme. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike, seeing as my levels are 5.7 at the moment, I'll risk 2 slices of cake please. You choose... and a latte


----------



## Stitch147

Big cup of tea and a slice of victoria sponge please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike, seeing as my levels are 5.7 at the moment, I'll risk 2 slices of cake please. You choose... and a latte



Afternoon Amigo, congrats on the 5.7 which I am just about to shatter with some virtual calories, so a slice of coffee cake with walnut, and a slice of lemon drizzle is yours, plus a  Latte should reverse your figures exactly. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Big cup of tea and a slice of victoria sponge please.


Sounds like just the right choice for a sunny afternoon

One big mug of tea and a slice of Victoria sponge might just about take you through to teatime. Bon appetit


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, can I have a couple of snowballs too, haven't had any in ages!


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> Snowballs



Good afternoon, oh my goodness I've not had a snowball for decades, one of those sticky mallow lumps covered in coconut and chocolate? I'll take a couple please Mike with a black coffee. I didn't know they were made anymore, happy days


----------



## Ljc

HI Mike. Now you're all spruced up, I would like a cheese and onion crusty roll , a triple shot latte followed by a nice slice of coffee cake please.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thanks Mike, can I have a couple of snowballs too, haven't had any in ages!


I wondered if my mention of snowballs would dredge out some memories. Every grocer in Scotland has them still, Tunnock's trundling on as they do. Course you can have a couple of snowballs. Bet you can't make each one last more than two bites....


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon, oh my goodness I've not had a snowball for decades, one of those sticky mallow lumps covered in coconut and chocolate? I'll take a couple please Mike with a black coffee. I didn't know they were made anymore, happy days


They are still made, but don't seem to be able to cross the border. Pester your local supermarket. So, two snowballs and a black coffee. I know you will enjoy them


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> HI Mike. Now you're all spruced up, I would like a cheese and onion crusty roll , a triple shot latte followed by a nice slice of coffee cake please.


Afternoon Lin. How are things in Kentland? All well?

One cheers and onion crusty roll and a slice of coffee cake coming up, plus a a triple shot Latte (need a stiff eye opener?)


----------



## Ljc

Apart from a bit of a drought Kentland or rather my part of it  is fine . Just like that crusty roll , coffee and cake. It went down a treat Thanks.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Been a bit of a daft bugger today. Rang my consultants secretary as I hadn't heard anything about my appt (which should have been early Feb), and was getting a little twitchy that I hadn't had an HBA1C since 10 August last year. She said to ring the GP and get a blood test via them as consultant appt still may not be for a while (he is the only consultant covering all of south Cheshire). Finally got through to docs and they printed me off a form. Then rang hospital to confirm that although this was a doctor request blood test form rather than a hospital form, I could just have it at the same time as my regular fortnightly dermatology blood test on Friday morning. All OK.
About an hour later, realised that I've had a bit of a carb fest over a couple of days in the last week or so (covered with insulin), which could potentially skew the results. I'm hoping not, as it is recent, but maybe should have left it for a week or two. Never mind, arranged now and I can always have another test before I see the consultant.
Therefore, I may as well indulge in a large slice of chocolate cake and mug of tea please from the newly shorn gentleman behind the counter


----------



## Stitch147

Any more snowballs left?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi GG, don't worry too much, as the HbA1c averages three months or so, so if you've been good most of the time, you should be OK.

That said, I will now supply you with a slice of chocolate cake and a cup of tea, but only on condition you don't mention my name as an evil tempter to the consultant.

By the way, do you remember Tunnock's Snowballs?


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Any more snowballs left?


There will always be snowballs available, Stitch. As long as Tunnock's make em, I'll sell em. So here's a couple to keep you going


----------



## Ljc

Tunnock's mmm. I'll have one of each please and a coke.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Don't like coconut (or indeed marshmallows) so most Tunnocks delicacies are not for me I'm afraid. Nice piece of gooey chocolate cake or brownie is my 'go to' virtual carbs treat


----------



## mikeyB

Ah. GG stands for Good Girl. No corrupted childhood


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Tunnock's mmm. I'll have one of each please and a coke.


Gosh I've really started something here. One of each is yours, and a nice healthy Coke.  I really am a shameless corruptor.


----------



## mikeyB

I should add, the Tunnock's range includes their wonderfully chewy Caramel Wafer, milk and dark chocolate choice, plus their Caramel Logs, which are the same thing as the wafer but covered in toasted coconut. These products will cover hypos for the next three days. That's if you like double figure BGs. These are loved by builders, along with their  tea with milk and two sugars.

I don't know, I send £xx to DUK every month, then spend my time undoing all their good work. I'll get myself locked up as an undesirable


----------



## Amigo

No shortage of snowballs in the north. We protect our cholesterol laden delicacies here! 

I'll have 2 and a cup of tea please (not too much milk).


----------



## Hazel

Mike if you are still on duty - can I have me.tea, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> No shortage of snowballs in the north. We protect our cholesterol laden delicacies here!
> 
> I'll have 2 and a cup of tea please (not too much milk).


 That's good to hear Amigo. Two Snowballs and a cup of tea to go with them. Enjoy, as I'm sure you will


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike if you are still on duty - can I have me.tea, please.


I'm still on duty. Closing time varies by when the IPL cricket game finishes, when I am duty  bound to go downstairs and prepare food. 

One lemon tea coming up. I accept that you won't know when the cricket finishes, but that adds a frisson of excitement when you place a late order


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang, the cricket has finished, and so has service in this den of iniquity. I can see I'll have to be off to the cash and carry to stock up on Tunnock's range of goodies. Maggie is appalled, her kids have never tasted these products. Mind you, she did nick a snowball earlier on. Do as I say, not as I do. She could be a doctor.

So, I hope you all enjoyed this afternoon as much as I did, and I'll see you all for brekkie tomorrow.

Have a good evening, and a pleasant night's sleep


----------



## Hazel

You too Mike - sleep well


----------



## Ditto

Are yous open or am I too early? Snowballs! If I open a packet I have to have the lot! Same with the caramel wafers nom nom nom. Caramel is my favourite food. If there's any left I'd like one or two please either/or and a glass of ginger beer.


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Ditto, I wasn't even out of bed at 7.50 this morning. Good morning, anyway. If you are still longing for a couple of snowballs and a glass of ginger beer (and who wouldn't be) then it's yours. Dare I say it, a proper Manc brekkie


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks. Having had a mad de-cluttering morning I'm exhausted now so in need of sustenance. A nice latte and a cheese scone please Mike. Hope everyone is well


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Sounds a bit enthusiastic to me, that decluttering. What came over you? 

One Latte and a cheese scone coming up. Tramodol is available for knackered joints.


----------



## Hazel

Amigo - feel free to de-clutter my house

Mike - my usual please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. What's wrong with clutter? I bet you know where everything is, and there's only you to please. Our cleaner arrives a little later on, everything gets super tidy and clean, then I can never find anything. There's a price to pay for being tidy. (£12 an hour, currently )

Anyway, sorry to moan, one lemon tea is yours.


----------



## Amigo

I'm not a natural de-clutterer to be honest but my husband is! Fortunate really or I'd end up on that Hoarders show (minus the muck obviously!). I'm fuelled by Naproxen today which allowed me to move more freely this morning which is quite a novelty for me 

I'm slumped now though ready for a bacon sandwich and another coffee


----------



## Stitch147

Give me coffee (lots of it) and cake (lots of it), im about to head off to a 3 hour team meeting at work!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm not a natural de-clutterer to be honest but my husband is! Fortunate really or I'd end up on that Hoarders show (minus the muck obviously!). I'm fuelled by Naproxen today which allowed me to move more freely this morning which is quite a novelty for me
> 
> I'm slumped now though ready for a bacon sandwich and another coffee



I fear Naproxen. Or my kidneys do. 

One crispy bacon butty and a Latte coming up. Have a proper relax, the risk being you might not be able to stand up again without grunting


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Give me coffee (lots of it) and cake (lots of it), im about to head off to a 3 hour team meeting at work!!!


Eek A team meeting Nothing will be decided, nothing good will come out of it, and the drink and biccies will be c**p. How do you fill three hours with a meeting?

So, one mega Latte, and a big slice of coffee and walnut cake will help you through.


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> How do you fill three hours with a meeting?



By management talking b*******!!!


----------



## Stitch147

Im gonna stuff some tunnocks goodies in my rucksack for the duration too. I think 6 snowballs and 6 teacakes should cover it!


----------



## mikeyB

Good thinking Stitch. Shows initiative

Here's your goody bag, disguised as a box file


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I fear Naproxen. Or my kidneys do.
> 
> One crispy bacon butty and a Latte coming up. Have a proper relax, the risk being you might not be able to stand up again without grunting



Absolutely Mike which is why I only take naproxen when the need becomes desperate!


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Give me coffee (lots of it) and cake (lots of it), im about to head off to a 3 hour team meeting at work!!!



Like the meetings my organisation used to call. Took minutes and wasted hours! 

I used to make my team meetings fun though. People came who weren't even invited!


----------



## Hazel

Oh I remember those days well.

Hated them


----------



## mikeyB

While we are busy cornering the world supply of Tunnock's goodies, here is some choccie wafer news. Blue Riband, also made in Scotland isn't going to be any longer. Nestlé are moving production to Poland. I refuse to stock it because of that heartless corporate decision to put hundreds on the dole.

Anyway, I have to go and get myself sorted, then go off to get supplies. I'm going to have to give in and buy a pack of snowballs, purity in the interest of science, to see how many insulins I need to counter the spike, so you can be better informed.

The sacrifices I have to make to serve you, I hope you appreciate that

I'll see you later, for an afternoon of virtual goodies


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I try and work the night before our team meetings so I don't have to attend 

Morning Mike, I hope you are well, could I please have a cheese, bacon and tomato toastie on white bread and a pint of full sugar Pepsi please


----------



## New-journey

Dropping in on my crazy day for my usual coffee and a delicious cake plus a toasted bagel with peanut butter and jam, plus whatever you have which is special. Already dealt with hypo and can do with sustenance and some comfort food. Hope all well with you Mike and all who are visiting


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, bit late. 


Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I try and work the night before our team meetings so I don't have to attend
> 
> Morning Mike, I hope you are well, could I please have a cheese, bacon and tomato toastie on white bread and a pint of full sugar Pepsi please


Hi Lucy, one CBT toastie coming up, and a pint of Pepsi. Better late than never. I would have been in the shower when you ordered, so if you can put that horrible image from your mind, enjoy the grub


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Dropping in on my crazy day for my usual coffee and a delicious cake plus a toasted bagel with peanut butter and jam, plus whatever you have which is special. Already dealt with hypo and can do with sustenance and some comfort food. Hope all well with you Mike and all who are visiting


Hi New Journey. Is all well with you today? 

Coffee and a slice of Victoria sponge, plus a toasted bagel with jam and peanut butter (yuk) and, to prevent another hypo, a free Tunnock's caramel bar. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Hi Mike - my usual please - have you caught up with all the news


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon  everyone.  
I remember those meetings well, some of ours  lasted all day  and we mostly ended up where we started . 
Mike can I have a double shot large latte and a big slice of coffee cake please
I had an early dinner it was naughty but exceedingly nice . chips lots of them  and two pieces of cod roe  I'm now waiting to see if my best guess for insulin is anywhere near right.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hi Mike - my usual please - have you caught up with all the news



Afternoon Hazel, one lemon tea coming up. No, I haven't caught up with the news, I'm just reading the Oban Times, actually. Somewhat soporific, I have to say. Just the odd paedophile here and there. You could always PM me with the more salacious stories.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon  everyone.
> I remember those meetings well, some of ours  lasted all day  and we mostly ended up where we started .
> Mike can I have a double shot large latte and a big slice of coffee cake please
> I had an early dinner it was naughty but exceedingly nice . chips lots of them  and two pieces of cod roe  I'm now waiting to see if my best guess for insulin is anywhere near right.


Best guess? You naughty girl. You didn't count the chips. Bottom of the class for you, then.

Anyway, here's a double shot large Latte, and a big unmeasured slice of coffee cake, for you to guess how many virtual carbs are in it. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon folks...back from the Care Home where mum remains in fine fettle and forever entertaining. She has this delightfully devilish sense of being resigned as if she's watching it through rational, all knowing eyes but recalling it in a confused way. She keeps asking her age and then expressing outrage when I tell her. She said, 'I am an old bugger then and to think I'm still alive.' Then she laughs naughtily! 

I started writing a book based on a character just like my mum....one of these days I'll resurrect it.

Right, a nice cup of tea for me and an Eccles cake please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon folks...back from the Care Home where mum remains in fine fettle and forever entertaining. She has this delightfully devilish sense of being resigned as if she's watching it through rational, all knowing eyes but recalling it in a confused way. She keeps asking her age and then expressing outrage when I tell her. She said, 'I am an old bugger then and to think I'm still alive.' Then she laughs naughtily!
> 
> I started writing a book based on a character just like my mum....one of these days I'll resurrect it.
> 
> Right, a nice cup of tea for me and an Eccles cake please.


I always like to hear of your mums exploits. It brightens up the day.

Now then, a nice cup of tea and an Eccles cake. Proper northern goodness. I'll leave you to explain to ignorant southerners what an Eccles cake is. Apart from being nostalgically yummy for me


----------



## Kaylz

I really should remember to pop in here everyday as I miss heaps that's going on lol, Mike is it possible to have a peanut butter and chocolate toastie, a bakewell tart and a full sugar irn bru please  x


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Best guess? You naughty girl. You didn't count the chips. Bottom of the class for you, then.
> 
> Anyway, here's a double shot large Latte, and a big unmeasured slice of coffee cake, for you to guess how many virtual carbs are in it. Enjoy


Um,  my stomach counted them for me


----------



## mikeyB

Kaylz said:


> I really should remember to pop in here everyday as I miss heaps that's going on lol, Mike is it possible to have a peanut butter and chocolate toastie, a bakewell tart and a full sugar irn bru please  x


Hi Kaylz, how are you doing in the murky world of diabetes experience building? If all you learn is that this is a place of zero carbs and sod the world, then it's a lesson well learned

So, one peanut butter and chocolate toastie coming up (you could call that lumpy Nutella) and a chunk of Bakewell Tart with a full fat Irn Bru. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Just got in and drip drying after being rained on. I have snowballs going round in my head so there's nothing for it - 2 of your best Tunnocks snowballs and a warming black coffee please Mike. I am going to town tomorrow to source snowballs how ever long it takes and see if they taste as good as they do in my memory. They surely won't be carb free but hey I have insulin and I'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Flower, shame about the rain, but everybody is waterproof, so what the hell

Funnily enough, I am munching a Tunnock's snowball to check out the insulin requirement. So here's two for you and a nice Americano to dilute the hit. Which funnily enough, is exactly what I'm drinking. Quantum entanglement again.


----------



## Ljc

Im impressed with my guesstimate earlier so I'd like to celebrate with a caramel log and a hot chocolate please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya, Lin. Well done with the guesstimate, and well worth celebrating

One hot chocolate and a Caramel Log coming up. I'll serve that on a plate, so you won't do what I did with the snowball and get coconut all over the newspaper


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, can I have a selection of Tunnocks treats and a mug of tea please Mike, I'm bloody starving lol!


----------



## Amigo

Well I've just finished dinner (or tea as it's known in these parts) and it was delicious!  I made a piquant chilli, coriander and garlic sauce to serve with the Cajun topped salmon fillets and coriander prawns. A nice big salad and cauliflower and broccoli creamy gratins. Yum 

I'm sure I could manage a light dessert especially if it was something fresh cream and a nice cup of tea please.


----------



## Stitch147

That was a long afternoon! Now home and having a cuppa. Just need more cake! Was advised by building security not to go near Westminster when we left the building due to police incident. My meeting was at 55 Broadway, so just up the road from today's incident in Westminster.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Evening all, can I have a selection of Tunnocks treats and a mug of tea please Mike, I'm bloody starving lol!


Hi Lucy, one mug of tea, one snowball, one dark choccie Tunnock's Teacake, and a caramel wafer should fulfil the brief. Enjoy the spike


----------



## Hazel

Stitch147 said:


> That was a long afternoon! Now home and having a cuppa. Just need more cake! Was advised by building security not to go near Westminster when we left the building due to police incident. My meeting was at 55 Broadway, so just up the road from today's incident in Westminster.[/QUOTE
> Better you stay away from anything like that Stitch - what is happening to the world today


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, should be an interesting experiment lol!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Well I've just finished dinner (or tea as it's known in these parts) and it was delicious!  I made a piquant chilli, coriander and garlic sauce to serve with the Cajun topped salmon fillets and coriander prawns. A nice big salad and cauliflower and broccoli creamy gratins. Yum
> 
> I'm sure I could manage a light dessert especially if it was something fresh cream and a nice cup of tea please.


I've got some Baileys Creme Brûlées in the chiller which should do the job, they're very yummy and light as a feather. Plus a nice cup of tea, enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I've got some Baileys Creme Brûlées in the chiller which should do the job, they're very yummy and light as a feather. Plus a nice cup of tea, enjoy



Creme Brûlée is my absolute favourite dessert and I'm very fond of Baileys (I've 2 litre bottles gone to waste since diagnosis!)  Now that dessert would make me a very happy bunny indeed!


----------



## mikeyB

Just deploying my empath skills, comes naturally. I've got a few of those Creme Brûlées in the chiller for your delight. Or indeed, anybody else's.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, I'd better wind up proceedings. I'm off to cook a simple meal tonight, cheese omelette but using Isle of Mull cheese, which is superb (and expensive) made from unpasteurised milk. You can buy it online, well worth a try if you like cheese. Or I could bring some to the Glasgow meet, and sell it at a very modest mark up

I'll be back for breakfasts tomorrow, 10.15.

Have a good evening, and a pleasant night's sleep with no worries.


----------



## Stitch147

Its a crazy world we live in @Hazel


----------



## Stitch147

Night Mikey. See you tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. I had a perfect night's kip. And a lovely flat line on the Libre. Trouble is that flat line was around 7-8, so I might have to tweak bedtime Levemir again. No panic. So how are all you folk? Got that Friday feeling? 

Whatever, we're ready to service your needs with our cornucopia of virtual carbs. Guilt free sinning, what's not to like?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone. I had a perfect night's kip. And a lovely flat line on the Libre. Trouble is that flat line was around 7-8, so I might have to tweak bedtime Levemir again. No panic. So how are all you folk? Got that Friday feeling?
> 
> Whatever, we're ready to service your needs with our cornucopia of virtual carbs. Guilt free sinning, what's not to like?



I'll join in the 'sin fest' seeing as it's Friday, I'm out tonight and whilst not feeling exactly chipper, I'm keen to muster some energy.
So bring on the fried items, buns, cakes, coffee, cream and lets have some background music to kick off the long weekend 
Just make me up a platter please Mike and I'll work through it with a smile


----------



## Stitch147

Bacon butty please Mike, with extra brown sauce.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'll join in the 'sin fest' seeing as it's Friday, I'm out tonight and whilst not feeling exactly chipper, I'm keen to muster some energy.
> So bring on the fried items, buns, cakes, coffee, cream and lets have some background music to kick off the long weekend
> Just make me up a platter please Mike and I'll work through it with a smile



Morning Amigo, I know my mission today is to get you fit enough to get out for your Friday night music

Let's start with brekkie, so I'll deconstruct your order into a full English with free toast, accompanied with a large Latte, and let's pace your cakes and buns through the day. Sound good?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike and everyone. I was most supprised yesterday when I discovered it was Thursday ,the days seem to fly by now I'm retired, tbh Ive no idea how I managed to fit work in. 
I've found that Iceland sells Tunnocks Caramel log, so next time I'm in 
town ...
A triple strength latte please , I'll have three crusty doorsteps toasted just the way I like them, when their black their done, smothered in butter and a unhealthy dollop of strawberry jam on them please


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Bacon butty please Mike, with extra brown sauce.


Morning Stitch. Hope you've fully recovered from your 'meeting'.

One bacon butty with extra brown sauce coming up. Careful you don't dribble brown sauce, it's fatal to keyboards.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, I know my mission today is to get you fit enough to get out for your Friday night music
> 
> Let's start with brekkie, so I'll deconstruct your order into a full English with free toast, accompanied with a large Latte, and let's pace your cakes and buns through the day. Sound good?



That'll do for me Mike. Best leave some room for afternoon chocolate eclairs


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning Mike and everyone. I was most supprised yesterday when I discovered it was Thursday ,the days seem to fly by now I'm retired, tbh Ive no idea how I managed to fit work in.
> I've found that Iceland sells Tunnocks Caramel log, so next time I'm in
> town ...
> A triple strength latte please , I'll have three crusty doorsteps toasted just the way I like them, when their black their done, smothered in butter and a unhealthy dollop of strawberry jam on them please


Morning Lin. How are you today? Feeling chipper? I'll have to contact Tunnock's and ask for commission

So, three doorsteps toasted to within an inch of oblivion, loads of butter and delicious Scottish strawberry jam, plus a triple shot Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Morning Stitch. Hope you've fully recovered from your 'meeting'.
> 
> One bacon butty with extra brown sauce coming up. Careful you don't dribble brown sauce, it's fatal to keyboards.



Just about recovered, we have these particular ones every 3 months.


----------



## Hazel

Some luscious goodies scoffed this morning.
However, Mike I will have my normal please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel, it's nice and sunny here, how is it in the Central Belt? (readers should note that's a geographical, not an anatomical region)

One lemon tea coming up, no luscious goodies.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Just about recovered, we have these particular ones every 3 months.



The Japanese sorted out the popularity of these long drawn out meetings. They made everyone stand and no goodies. Amazingly the meeting times reduced dramatically!


----------



## Hazel

Still very cold in the mornings

Rain not far off I'm afraid.

Spending the day in Glasgow, realising a LOT of shops now will.ALWAYS be out of my price bracket.     £700 for a handbag, I was offered it in another colour mind


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, not many folk have £700 to put in a handbag, let alone use the money to buy one.

There's always Primark, they've got done nice looking bags, even if they do fall apart after a year or so.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, not many folk have £700 to put in a handbag, let alone use the money to buy one.
> 
> There's always Primark, they've got done nice looking bags, even if they do fall apart after a year or so.



It ensures people like Victoria Beckham receive OBE's for 'designing' handbags that very few people (or those with any sense) can or will buy! 

Make mine a strong one whilst I wave the red flag Mike!


----------



## Ljc

Mike. Can I have a coffee and two buttered crumpets topped with cheese please.


----------



## Ljc

£700 for a handbag.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> It ensures people like Victoria Beckham receive OBE's for 'designing' handbags that very few people (or those with any sense) can or will buy!
> 
> Make mine a strong one whilst I wave the red flag Mike!


Oh, it's a two shot Latte for waving the red flag, Amigo


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike. Can I have a coffee and two buttered crumpets topped with cheese please.


Sure, Lin, I can do that for you. I can well understand the need after your unusually light breakfast.


----------



## mikeyB

Now then, I must disappear for a while to buff up, and go and get some supplies, plus the papers.

While I'm away, Maggie can do a bit of emergency serving, and also any emergency chucking out of any rowdies.

See you later for the final push to the weekend


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, sorry I'm late back, I've been busy elsewhere on the forum. But then if the IPL cricket goes on a bit,  I'll be closing later due to marital politics.

Anybody fancy some cake and coffee?


----------



## Kaylz

Good afternoon Mike, can I have a simple crisp sarnie but with doorstop size slices of bread and plenty butter, one of your finest cakes whatever they might be today and a very large strong coffee please  x


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Kaylz. Like the new Avatar, you look thoughtful. 

Anyway, congratulations, you are the very first person to ask for a crisp butty, which I have to say surprises me, because it's one of the finest butties there is, specially, as you say, with doorsteps and lots of butter.

So that is what I'll do, along with a large double shot Latte and a slice of freshly made Victoria sponge. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Still in Glasgow - phone about die, speak later


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi folks, sorry I'm late back, I've been busy elsewhere on the forum. But then if the IPL cricket goes on a bit,  I'll be closing later due to marital politics.
> 
> Anybody fancy some cake and coffee?



'Marital politics?'...sounds like you've pencilled in question time! 

I'll have a latte and some coffee and walnut cake please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. Takes a lot of negotiation to slob around in the spare bedroom watching cricket, I can tell you.

Anyway, one Latte and a slice of coffee and walnut cake is on its way. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon all. I'm a happy girl as I found real life -fresh from Scotland with a stripe of tartan on the box- Tunnocks Snowballs in town so now own a box of 6. The luxury purveyor was the pound shop - what a find! 

So as my Snowball intake is covered I'd love a slice of coffee and walnut cake with a black coffee please Mike.


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Kaylz. Like the new Avatar, you look thoughtful.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations, you are the very first person to ask for a crisp butty, which I have to say surprises me, because it's one of the finest butties there is, specially, as you say, with doorsteps and lots of butter.
> 
> So that is what I'll do, along with a large double shot Latte and a slice of freshly made Victoria sponge. Enjoy


Thank you Mike that was lovely  haven't had either for a while so just what I needed  x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. Takes a lot of negotiation to slob around in the spare bedroom watching cricket, I can tell you.
> 
> Anyway, one Latte and a slice of coffee and walnut cake is on its way. Enjoy



Thanks Mike. I'm keeping out of the way whilst hubbie replaces a tap. Lots of expletives...who'd have thought there were male and female fittings and the bleep bleep plumbing shop have given the wrong bleep bleep gender!


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon all. I'm a happy girl as I found real life -fresh from Scotland with a stripe of tartan on the box- Tunnocks Snowballs in town so now own a box of 6. The luxury purveyor was the pound shop - what a find!
> 
> So as my Snowball intake is covered I'd love a slice of coffee and walnut cake with a black coffee please Mike.



Aye, Flower, that's my pension fund you're eating into. By the way, I found a snowball only lifted my BG 1.0, but then I guess I weigh a bit more than you.

Anyway, one slice of coffee and walnut cake is yours, along with an Americano

Be careful with the snowballs, you get coconut all down your front.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Thanks Mike. I'm keeping out of the way whilst hubbie replaces a tap. Lots of expletives...who'd have thought there were male and female fittings and the bleep bleep plumbing shop have given the wrong bleep bleep gender!


How you two ever managed offspring is beyond me


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> How you two ever managed offspring is beyond me



Strangely enough Mike, our plumbing is entirely anatomically correct and hubbie is extremely practical in all departments! 

You need permission to watch cricket? I don't believe it! 

Any creme brûlée left incidentally?


----------



## mikeyB

Why, yes there is Amigo. Would you like some?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Afternoon folks. Well the vampire took bloods this morning for everything - liver, kidneys, FBC, platelet count and for the HBA1c I requested. I shall ring up docs on Tuesday or Wednesday to get HbA1c result. Fingers crossed . Shopped (food for tummies and paint for bedroom), dogs walked. Now require something restorative. Quite fancy some slices of granary baguette with some good chicken liver pate thickly spread on them please, with a mug of tea.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Why, yes there is Amigo. Would you like some?



Yes I'm pre-loading for tonight Mike. Virtual carbs from creme brûlée is so much safer and classier than Lambrini!


----------



## Amigo

Greyhound Gal said:


> Afternoon folks. Well the vampire took bloods this morning for everything - liver, kidneys, FBC, platelet count and for the HBA1c I requested. I shall ring up docs on Tuesday or Wednesday to get HbA1c result. Fingers crossed . Shopped (food for tummies and paint for bedroom), dogs walked. Now require something restorative. Quite fancy some slices of granary baguette with some good chicken liver pate thickly spread on them please, with a mug of tea.



Sounds like a good choice GG. You'll need the iron from the liver after all that blood let!  Hope your results are good.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Afternoon folks. Well the vampire took bloods this morning for everything - liver, kidneys, FBC, platelet count and for the HBA1c I requested. I shall ring up docs on Tuesday or Wednesday to get HbA1c result. Fingers crossed . Shopped (food for tummies and paint for bedroom), dogs walked. Now require something restorative. Quite fancy some slices of granary baguette with some good chicken liver pate thickly spread on them please, with a mug of tea.


Afternoon GG, hope the HbA1c isn't disappointing. (Mind you, I disclaim any responsibility if it is)

So, slices  of granary baguette with chicken liver pâté is yours, along with a mug of finest tea. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Yes I'm pre-loading for tonight Mike. Virtual carbs from creme brûlée is so much safer and classier than Lambrini!


I'll say Right, we'll start with one Baileys Creme brûlée and see how that goes...I'll give you a teaspoon rather then a dessert spoon, make it last a bit longer


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Just fed the dogs. It was a pilchard night tonight so they'll have particulately appealing breath tonight . I'll get them to give OH a big kiss when he gets in.
As I've had blood test today, tonight and tomorrow dinner are treat nights. One being an Indian, and the other homemade Aberdeen Angus steak burgers (no bun though) with potato salad and green salad. Can't decide which for tonight. Any preferences anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

Burger sounds good to me, Indians more of a Saturday night meal somehow.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> Burger sounds good to me, Indians more of a Saturday night meal somehow.



Yep, that was the way I was bending too. Better go and get them prepared and in the fridge then, and potato salad made. Ho hum, my work is never done.....


----------



## Robin

Afternoon everyone, back home, back to reality, first load of washing on. Could do with a mug of builder's tea and a tunnock's snowball, which seem to have appeared on the the menu while I was away. I'd forgotten they existed!


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya Robin, welcome back to the real world, I hope you had a great time away. One mug of builder's tea and a Tunnock's Snowball coming up. An old favourite for sure, but they've never stopped making them


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hiya Robin, welcome back to the real world, I hope you had a great time away. One mug of builder's tea and a Tunnock's Snowball coming up. An old favourite for sure, but they've never stopped making them


Thanks, Mike, had a great time, come home for a rest now!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, evening Mike how's the cricket going? Could I have a big wedge of cake and a mug of tea before I head off to work please


----------



## Ditto

I'll just have a mug of hot water please if that's okay? Real life is a pig-out today so might as well be good virtually.  Any change in routine and I go awol.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Evening all, evening Mike how's the cricket going? Could I have a big wedge of cake and a mug of tea before I head off to work please


Hi. Lucy, cricket still just about trundling on. I've just been fixing a hypo, and fell asleep afterwards. So, one wedge of Victoria sponge and a mug of tea before you disappear. Hope you have a quiet night.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> I'll just have a mug of hot water please if that's okay? Real life is a pig-out today so might as well be good virtually.  Any change in routine and I go awol.


Hi Ditto. Think you've got this lark the wrong way round, it's here where you pig out, but there's no charge for a mug of hot water.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, hope you've sorted the hypo, their such a pain in the butt!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I'm a towering 5.2 now, thanks Lucy

Ok gang. Time to close up. I'll be back tomorrow morning for brekkies at 10.15. I've got a fresh supply of kippers if anybody wants a change

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep ready for attacking the shops.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, nice bright spring morning, proper weather. Long weekend, too, thanks to the communists, so nobody these days makes a fuss. It's  a bit embarrassing explaining to American tourists. 

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, yes please to kippers, been looking forward to them.


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Hi New Journey. Is all well with you today?
> 
> Coffee and a slice of Victoria sponge, plus a toasted bagel with jam and peanut butter (yuk) and, to prevent another hypo, a free Tunnock's caramel bar. Enjoy




Thanks for this. Not been great but much better today and going to relax today. 
I would love a huge Veggy breakfast and a almond latte, plus a croissant and strawberry jam. Thanks and hope all is well with you.


----------



## Ljc

Morning .  Suns out here it's supposed to be warm too, I'll wait a while before I check for myself.
How are you Mike? 
For a change I'd like.  Corned beef, chips, mushrooms, runny egg on fried bread , with my usual toast and marmalade to follow  and a very large strong white coffee please.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, yes please to kippers, been looking forward to them.


Morning Robin. Is the weather fine in Cameronland? All the washing and ironing done after the holiday? That's the worst bit of holidays.

Anyway, a fine pair of Isle of a Mull kippers is yours, dripping in butter and with free toast. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Thanks for this. Not been great but much better today and going to relax today.
> I would love a huge Veggy breakfast and a almond latte, plus a croissant and strawberry jam. Thanks and hope all is well with you.


Morning New Journey. Maybe a day having a good relax will do the trick. Certainly, a huge veggie all-in will help, as will an almond Latte and croissant and jam. Just let the world go by, you won't miss anything


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning .  Suns out here it's supposed to be warm too, I'll wait a while before I check for myself.
> How are you Mike?
> For a change I'd like.  Corned beef, chips, mushrooms, runny egg on fried bread , with my usual toast and marmalade to follow  and a very large strong white coffee please.


Morning. I'm almost normal, thanks Lin. I'm sure Maggie will love creating that for you, sounds tasty for sure. And a large double shot Latte to go with it. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear - something I very seldom do - got a tad drunk last night - oh and am I suffering this morning.     Bad girl!!!!!

Perishing here today, and wet.

So Mike can I have a full Scottish and lots of tea please


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Oh dear - something I very seldom do - got a tad drunk last night - oh and am I suffering this morning.     Bad girl!!!!!
> 
> Perishing here today, and wet.
> 
> So Mike can I have a full Scottish and lots of tea please



You and me both Hazel! We are a pair of naughty girls but I'm sure Mike will still serve us up our respective hangover cures 

Those almond croissants with a latte sound very appealing to me.


----------



## mikeyB

My word, what a right pair of repentant sinners. Well, I can't forgive your sins, but I can fix the consequences...

Hazel, the standard hangover cure north of the border, a full Scottish and a pot of mighty Scottish Blend tea. That should fix the physical symptoms, for sure.

And Amigo, who obviously had a good time wallowing in rock nostalgia, and now suffering brainalgia. Serves you right, you should know better at your age, what would your mum say? Anyway, Almond croissants and a Latte should return you to a semblance of normality.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> My word, what a right pair of repentant sinners. Well, I can't forgive your sins, but I can fix the consequences...
> 
> Hazel, the standard hangover cure north of the border, a full Scottish and a pot of mighty Scottish Blend tea. That should fix the physical symptoms, for sure.
> 
> And Amigo, who obviously had a good time wallowing in rock nostalgia, and now suffering brainalgia. Serves you right, you should know better at your age, what would your mum say? Anyway, Almond croissants and a Latte should return you to a semblance of normality.



My mum would say, 'why didn't you take me?'


----------



## mikeyB

As I thought....


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> My mum would say, 'why didn't you take me?'


My mum would have said the same .


----------



## Ljc

Mike, any chance of a large full fat Coke and a sharing bag of pork scratchings please, that should keep me going for a few hours


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. Yes, I can sort that for you. That'll keep the wolf from the door till cake time

Right gang, real life time. I've got to disappear for a while to get socially acceptable, get in some supplies and some electric to feed my starving iPad.

I'll see you later. Today's special is Mary Berry's Wimbledon cake, which is essentially a multi layer sponge with cream and strawberries, cos I noticed that Scottish strawberries are now appearing. They will have been grown in the fields of poly tunnels over in CarolG's part of Alba. Yummy.

I'll see you later


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Is the weather fine in Cameronland? All the washing and ironing done after the holiday? That's the worst bit of holidays.
> 
> Anyway, a fine pair of Isle of a Mull kippers is yours, dripping in butter and with free toast. Enjoy


Thankyou. Weather's a bit dull, but I've hung two loads of washing out anyway. Disturbed the fox-that-lives-next-door which seems to have annexed our garden while we've been away, (obv thought it looked like a wildlife area). Then thought oh sod it, I could pretend I'm still on holiday, and sat and read the paper.


----------



## mikeyB

We don't have foxes on Mull. Anyway, I'm back in circulation with a warning. Rangers have just been stuffed by Celtic, embarrassingly so, so Hazel will be on the warpath, or more likely kicking cushions at the servants. Don't mention football if she appears, or I'll have to glue down the plates.

Cake, anyone?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> We don't have foxes on Mull. Anyway, I'm back in circulation with a warning. Rangers have just been stuffed by Celtic, embarrassingly so, so Hazel will be on the warpath, or more likely kicking cushions at the servants. Don't mention football if she appears, or I'll have to glue down the plates.
> 
> Cake, anyone?


Might be best to get the paper ones out, just to be on the safe side 
That Wimbledon cake sounds  good, it'll have a wedge and a latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin, thanks for the safety tip

One wedge of delicious Wimbledon cake is yours, along with a Latte. I know it's early for Strawberries and cream, but I am trying to force summer into existence. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lin, thanks for the safety tip
> 
> One wedge of delicious Wimbledon cake is yours, along with a Latte. I know it's early for Strawberries and cream, but I am trying to force summer into existence. Enjoy



I'm in with my crash helmet on, I've witnessed Hazel when the red mist descends!  Lol!

Cake sounds lovely...I'll have a generous slice with a nice cup of tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Whoopee! Just got a letter from the Deathstar in Glasgow. I have a guarantee under the Patient's Rights (Scotland) Act 2011 to be admitted for treatment within 12 weeks. So I'll get a new hip on or before 17/07/17. That's the maximum I should wait. So no need to kill anybody else on the waiting list. It does mean a week away. It wouldn't normally, but the hospital wifi is unreliable and my iPad says it is not secure.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm in with my crash helmet on, I've witnessed Hazel when the red mist descends!  Lol!
> 
> Cake sounds lovely...I'll have a generous slice with a nice cup of tea please


Hi Amigo. I know, she's a beast when she's roused

One big slice of out of season Wimbledon cake is yours, with a nice cup of quality tea. Now go and hide


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and the coffee shop crew  In need of virtual carbs and real ones after vacuuming on my knees - it's an acquired art but with only the 2 hands I've insufficient for crutches and vacuum 

Not a strawberry kind of girl so I'd love a pecan danish pastry and strong black coffee please before resuming house cleaning. I live the high life for sure


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> I'm in with my crash helmet on, I've witnessed Hazel when the red mist descends!  Lol!
> 
> Cake sounds lovely...I'll have a generous slice with a nice cup of tea please



Who are you kidding lady - in the main I am OK


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and the coffee shop crew  In need of virtual carbs and real ones after vacuuming on my knees - it's an acquired art but with only the 2 hands I've insufficient for crutches and vacuum
> 
> Not a strawberry kind of girl so I'd love a pecan danish pastry and strong black coffee please before resuming house cleaning. I live the high life for sure



Good afternoon Flower. You'll have to get one of those robot cleaners so you can sit on your bottie and watch it do the work.

And, of course, eat a pecan Danish pastry and drink a double shot Americano. Don't drop any crumbs, now


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. I know, she's a beast when she's roused
> 
> One big slice of out of season Wimbledon cake is yours, with a nice cup of quality tea. Now go and hide



Cut it out you - stirring it

I still feel.a tad fragile - so go easy on me please


----------



## Hazel

When I saw the score I laughed - honest.

So much for the new Rangers manager telling the players to buck up

Laughable


----------



## Hazel

Oh, and can I have a large pot of tea with skinny milk please


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Who are you kidding lady - in the main I am OK



Ok I'll take the crash helmet off now then...it's aggravating the hangover anyway! 

Actually you look more fierce than you are on that photo Hazel...*ducks! 
I prefer the smiley ones.


----------



## mikeyB

Tell you what Hazel, because you are taking it so well, you can have a free pot of Scottish Blend with skimmed milk. You are a fine example of taking humiliating defeat with dignity


----------



## Amigo

I'll have another cuppa please Mike. The cake was delish! 

Lots of football supporters in the pub today blowing those noisy horn things! Don't they have any consideration for us suffering excesses!


----------



## Hazel

Won't be doing that again in a hurry.

Between the venue and today I am missing my bag of makeup - £200 worth - bummer


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Won't be doing that again in a hurry.
> 
> Between the venue and today I am missing my bag of makeup - £200 worth - bummer



Oh hell Hazel, how did that happen?


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear, Hazel, that is a bummer. Wasn't left in a taxi was it?


----------



## mikeyB

In the midst of this disaster, I note a request for another cuppa. Here it is, Amigo


----------



## Hazel

Sheer carelessness - not zipping my handbag


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear, Hazel, that is a bummer. Wasn't left in a taxi was it?


I will try calling round later


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Sheer carelessness - not zipping my handbag



I feel for you Hazel. Takes us a while to get the make up  we like and it's not cheap!


----------



## grovesy

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and the coffee shop crew  In need of virtual carbs and real ones after vacuuming on my knees - it's an acquired art but with only the 2 hands I've insufficient for crutches and vacuum
> 
> Not a strawberry kind of girl so I'd love a pecan danish pastry and strong black coffee please before resuming house cleaning. I live the high life for sure


I had a freind who would sit on the settee and push the Dyson around from there.


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> I feel for you Hazel. Takes us a while to get the make up  we like and it's not cheap!


Yes, I only bought it 3 weeks ago, a makeover having lost the weight - a new me.     Maybe someone was telling me something.......


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Won't be doing that again in a hurry.
> 
> Between the venue and today I am missing my bag of makeup - £200 worth - bummer


Oh no, hope it has been found and handed in.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Whoopee! Just got a letter from the Deathstar in Glasgow. I have a guarantee under the Patient's Rights (Scotland) Act 2011 to be admitted for treatment within 12 weeks. So I'll get a new hip on or before 17/07/17. That's the maximum I should wait. So no need to kill anybody else on the waiting list. It does mean a week away. It wouldn't normally, but the hospital wifi is unreliable and my iPad says it is not secure.


Hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks grovesy. I don't think 12 weeks is bad in the midst of an ageing population. I'll probably be the youngest person in there


----------



## Hazel

Just caught up - not right to say pleased to hear about an operation - but you know what I mean


----------



## mikeyB

Yes, I do know what you mean. I never know the right  thing to say . I'll be pleased to get rid of the Tramadol, to be honest, I do prefer reality


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Yes, I do know what you mean. I never know the right  thing to say . I'll be pleased to get rid of the Tramadol, to be honest, I do prefer reality



Glad the time scale is good Mike. I know the hip replacement isn't so much for restoring full mobility (though that would be brilliant) but more for reducing the pain.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening everyone, sorry to hear about your lost make up bag @Hazel, I hope it's handed in somewhere.
Mike great news about your hip replacement 
I've only recently surfaced from my crypt so would love a fry up and the biggest pot of tea in your establishment please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lucy. Working tonight as well? If you are you need feeding up.

So here's  a full English with free toast and a big pot of tea. I think the teapot dates from the Crimean War, and legend has it that every one of the 600 had a cuppa out of it before setting off.

(Believe that, you'll believe  anything)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike  yep on tonight as well, I've done 6 out of 8 nights, I'm turning into a creature of the night


----------



## Hazel

I think I will retire early

Need to get my head in gear - might need to up Citalopram for a while, as just not coping

Night all xx


----------



## mikeyB

Night Hazel, look after yourself. See you tomorrow x


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> I think I will retire early
> 
> Need to get my head in gear - might need to up Citalopram for a while, as just not coping
> 
> Night all xx



I'm sorry to hear things are tough at the moment Hazel. You really didn't need to lose your make up bag at the moment. Despite the joviality, many of us know how you feel. Hope you can get some peaceful rest x


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> I think I will retire early
> 
> Need to get my head in gear - might need to up Citalopram for a while, as just not coping
> 
> Night all xx


Sorry to hear this, take care.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Take care @Hazel x


----------



## Hazel

Thanks everyone - your support means a lot xx


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it's time for me to go off and cook some Chinese spare ribs for tonight's grub. Dr Who set to record. A nice quiet night in, though the Italian restaurant down the road is now open with a new Italian chef, so that may get a visit next weekend. Or earlier, indeed.

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15, hoping that all hangovers are consigned to history and experience.

Have a good evening everyone, and an untroubled night.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, it's time for me to go off and cook some Chinese spare ribs for tonight's grub. Dr Who set to record. A nice quiet night in, though the Italian restaurant down the road is now open with a new Italian chef, so that may get a visit next weekend. Or earlier, indeed.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15, hoping that all hangovers are consigned to history and experience.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, and an untroubled night.



Sleep well Mike. I'm gathering any energy I've got left for next Friday night. It's my birthday Friday!


----------



## mikeyB

Omigod. I'll get the Alka Seltzer in.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> Sleep well Mike. I'm gathering any energy I've got left for next Friday night. It's my birthday Friday!




I'd better stock up on the Merlot!


----------



## Amigo

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'd better stock up on the Merlot!



Absolutely Lucy and I'm hoping Mike might get Maggie to rustle up a chocolate birthday cake that will hold the 35 candles! Okay, okay, 45!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Can I have poached eggs on toast and a milky coffee when you open please?

Congrats on potential new hip M. 

Hazel so sorry you lost your bag, that's terrible. Back when I was an office junior a lady lost her make-up bag and all the other ladies rallied round to buy her a replacement joking that they'd get her Rimmel.  She was used to Elizabeth Arden and stuff, thought she was a cut above and used to go and watch the cricket at Old Trafford. They were nice ladies.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Ditto. Sorry the cafe doesn't open till 10.15 so you've had a bit of a wait, but that was even longer than usual cos I appear to have had a lie in, after a slightly disturbed night.  I have to obey the body. That's my excuse when I fall asleep in the chair

I'll do that for you with pleasure. Nice simple but tasty brekkie - poached eggs on toast and a milky coffee. Delicious.


----------



## Hazel

For everyone who heard about my tale of the lost make up bag - taxi driver rang doorbell at 7.30 this morning.

Safe, sound and thankful it's home.

Driver from taxi company who claim no one was dispatched on the night in question.

Shattered at being woken so early - but it was worth it


----------



## Ditto

Yay, that's excellent news. Warms the cockles of m'heart to think of at least some honest peeps out there.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> For everyone who heard about my tale of the lost make up bag - taxi driver rang doorbell at 7.30 this morning.
> 
> Safe, sound and thankful it's home.
> 
> Driver from taxi company who claim no one was dispatched on the night in question.
> 
> Shattered at being woken so early - but it was worth it



That's great news Hazel. Certainly worth getting woken early for and good on the taxi driver!


----------



## Amigo

On that warming note I'll partake of a latte and a nice Danish pastry please Mike. Also had a rough night and have been napping since I got up!  Definitely need my RBC/haemoglobin checking out I think.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hazel said:


> Won't be doing that again in a hurry.
> 
> Between the venue and today I am missing my bag of makeup - £200 worth - bummer


That's a bummer Hazel, but if that's your photo by your posts why do you need make up? 
Just seen your post to say it has been returned well done the taxi firm.


----------



## Hazel

Pumper_Sue said:


> That's a bummer Hazel, but if that's your photo by your posts why do you need make up?


How kind of you

Got the make up this morning - handed on by taxi driver


----------



## SB2015

Good morning Mike.  Surfacing from a very foggy couple of months, and ready for a big mug of coffee and any chance of scrambled egg and bacon with a muffin.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel, you have made my day. That's great news. Told you it would be in a taxi, and it's great that the driver would return it on his own time. 


Amigo said:


> On that warming note I'll partake of a latte and a nice Danish pastry please Mike. Also had a rough night and have been napping since I got up!  Definitely need my RBC/haemoglobin checking out I think.


Morning Amigo, seems to be an epidemic Anyway, I'm having a double shot cappuccino, and you will be having a nice Latte and Danish pastry. Well both be right in no time


----------



## mikeyB

SB2015 said:


> Good morning Mike.  Surfacing from a very foggy couple of months, and ready for a big mug of coffee and any chance of scrambled egg and bacon with a muffin.


Morning SB, good to know the clouds are lifting, just as the weather is improving. Sunshine is good for the soul. 

So one big mug of coffee, perfectly scrambled egg and crispy bacon is yours to enjoy.


----------



## Ljc

Morning Mike.  It's good to hear your now on the waiting list for a brand new hip.
Morning everyone. I hope those who are not having to work this weekend are enjoying this long weekend.
We're supposed to be in for some slightly interesting weather here later on. I bet we don't get the promised and very much needed rain in Beltinge tho, for some reason the rain clouds don't seem to like us very much.
Now for brunch.
Firstly a large white instant coffee, Nescafé gold if you've got it.
I fancy a nutella , honey and smooth peanut butter doorstep toasty please.


----------



## Ljc

@Hazel , Take care , i hope you start to feel better soon.  sorry to hear about you losing all your make up, i hope you do manage to et it back n


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> For everyone who heard about my tale of the lost make up bag - taxi driver rang doorbell at 7.30 this morning.
> 
> Safe, sound and thankful it's home.
> 
> Driver from taxi company who claim no one was dispatched on the night in question.
> 
> Shattered at being woken so early - but it was worth it


Glad they have been returned. Well done Taxi Driver.


----------



## Ljc

Just seen your have your make up back Hazel


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning Mike.  It's good to hear your now on the waiting list for a brand new hip.
> Morning everyone. I hope those who are not having to work this weekend are enjoying this long weekend.
> We're supposed to be in for some slightly interesting weather here later on. I bet we don't get the promised and very much needed rain in Beltinge tho, for some reason the rain clouds don't seem to like us very much.
> Now for brunch.
> Firstly a large white instant coffee, Nescafé gold if you've got it.
> I fancy a nutella , honey and smooth peanut butter doorstep toasty please.



Morning Lin, thanks for that. Mrs B hopes (in vain) that a new hip will make me less grumpy. Aye, right

Anyway, I so look forward every day for your breakfast orders. It's a window into your soul, even when personally yuk. One Nescafé gold coming up, and a toastie with Nutella, honey and smooth peanut butter. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I'm so pleased to hear you got your makeup bag back, Hazel, it's so heart warming when someone goes the extra mile to help.
I'm in need of a restorative cappucino, and a large croissant, please Mike. I've been out pruning the shrubs that have finished flowering. Now we pay £30 a year for our garden waste bin, I feel the need to get my money's worth and fill it. (Though I've got an extra day to do it because they'll be a day late collecting because of the bank hol.)


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Isn't it great how one bit of good news can give everyone a little lift. I love this forum.

Anyway, sounds like you've been working hard while I was in the land of nod, so here's your reward. One cappuccino and a large croissant. Put your feet up, and gaze out on a job well done


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang, it's time for me to get myself straightened up, shaved and moisturised and get out into this lovely sunny day to get the the hefty papers and some bits and pieces.

I'll be back later for cake supplies, or, indeed anything else that takes your fancy from the Tunnock's range of comestibles. Spikes aplenty in this joint


----------



## SB2015

Ljc said:


> I fancy a nutella , honey and smooth peanut butter doorstep toasty please.


Oooooo that sounds a good combo and it is lunch time.
It will only be a virtual spike!


----------



## Ljc

SB2015 said:


> Oooooo that sounds a good combo and it is lunch time.
> It will only be a virtual spike!



 I somehow get he impression that it's not Mikes cup of tea.


----------



## mikeyB

My personal tastes matter not, though I hate peanut butter, and I'm not keen on Nutella. Who cares? I'll serve anything anybody asks for that's legal decent and honest. Or come to think anybody. That's all part of the fun, Lin provides the fun, I provide the food.


----------



## mikeyB

Maggie's just told me she loves peanut butter. I'm outnumbered


----------



## Hazel

Mike, can I have my usual please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. Got your make up on now, I don't doubt. Ladies never face the afternoon without make up. ( That statement will send waves of horror round the forum, I suppose)

One lemon tea coming up


----------



## Hazel

Actually yes - met a friend for lunch - now off to the movies.

See you all tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Have a good time Hazel. I'd put money on you going to see Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Hazel

No, already seen that


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Maggie's just told me she loves peanut butter. I'm outnumbered


She's a woman after my own heart .
I'm a tad peckish .  I rather fancy having one or my real life lunches here  for a change. So can I have 4 sticks of celery with .... yes you've guessed it lashings of peanut butter, a nice crisp cold pink lady apple  a couple of clementines and a can of Lilt zero please


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Lin, that sounds healthy. I feel quite dizzy thinking about it

Bit of a challenge, but we can do it- four sticks of celery with peanut butter, one boring Australian Pink Lady Apple, and two clementines. (I'm an English apple fanatic ). Plus a can of Lilt Zero. Healthiest meal of the week - special prize is a cut price Creme Egg, should you wish to claim it


----------



## SB2015

mikeyB said:


> Hi Hazel. Got your make up on now, I don't doubt. Ladies never face the afternoon without make up. ( That statement will send waves of horror round the forum, I suppose)


As one who rarely bothers with make up, I will forgive you!


----------



## grovesy

SB2015 said:


> As one who rarely bothers with make up, I will forgive you!


I don't often bother either.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, Lin, that sounds healthy. I feel quite dizzy thinking about it
> 
> Bit of a challenge, but we can do it- four sticks of celery with peanut butter, one boring Australian Pink Lady Apple, and two clementines. (I'm an English apple fanatic ). Plus a can of Lilt Zero. Healthiest meal of the week - special prize is a cut price Creme Egg, should you wish to claim it


Sorry if  I bit your hand off to get at that Creme egg you so kindly offered me. it went down a treat, it had some crunchy bits in it


----------



## Ljc

grovesy said:


> I don't often bother either.


Me neither. Their was a time when I wouldn't leave the house without putting my face on.


----------



## Carolg

Hello everyone. If I'm not to late can I have a hot chocolate with all the toppings and a stem ginger cookie please. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Carol, you're not too late at all. Hope you're  keeping well. There's a bit of a wind blowing here, and remembering my time in Fife that easterly blow was a bit parky.

Now, you have a choice.  The hot chocolate all in is easy, but I can do you a simple stem ginger cookie, or Island Bakery (by Tobermory) do ginger biscuits with a piece of stem ginger in the middle, and half dipped in dark chocolate. They're maddeningly delicious. Couple of those maybe?


----------



## Carolg

Two of those sounds wonderful please. Yes those easterly winds cut through you like a knife. It's been windy today but just got cold in the last hour. I am not too bad mike thanks. New meds kicking in and me giving me a kicking in as well. A bit tired but BG coming down nicely now in single figures. Hope you are keeping well.


----------



## mikeyB

Good to hear the meds are helping. I'm keeping well enough now that I'm looking forward to a new hip. I wish treating D was as easy as orthopaedics

Anyway, careful -  those ginger chocolates are as addictive as crack


----------



## Carolg

That sounds wonderful, wrote please


mikeyB said:


> Good to hear the meds are helping. I'm keeping well enough now that I'm looking forward to a new hip. I wish treating D was as easy as orthopaedics
> 
> Anyway, careful -  those ginger chocolates are as addictive as crack


cant go near the lidl's ones, one just ain't enough. Yes, at least with orthopaedics there's a bit of, you've got it, we will fix it. The big D just sneaks around throwing curve balls


----------



## mikeyB

The cricket is nowhere near finished yet, so I'll tell you what I just sneaked off and did. I've just browned two hogget shanks, coarsely sliced two carrots and a leek, staggered out to the garden to filch a twig of Rosemary, and bunged that lot in a casserole dish covered by lamb stock. In two to three hours (we always eat late) that will be right tasty


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, time for me to turn out the lights, switch off the coffee machine, and send Maggie on her way home to put the kids to bed.

This holiday, I'd just like to put a reminder out to newbies who have been exploring all corners of the forum, this is a totally inclusive and open cafe where you can unwind, eat all the stuff you've been told not to, and leave without a stain on your BG record. It's fun to do, fantasy grub. And newbies get the first feast free.

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow if I have as peaceful a night as I'm wishing you all, and a pleasant evening in the sunshine. 

PS Don't forget it's the final episode of the ludicrous but enjoyable Line of Duty tonight,


----------



## SB2015

Good morning Mike

If I am ever in Tobermory I shall look out for island bakery.  I am meeting up with a friend from Argyll in Glasgow soon.  Perhaps I should ask her to bring some down if she can get them and they would be well worth a brief spike.  Meanwhile I shall pop in for some virtual ones this week. A perfect combination: ginger and chocolate.

I hope you enjoyed Line of Duty. Sat here before it is on and still wondering how they will ensure justice is definitely done.


----------



## SB2015

Well is Hastings H and did he murder his boss?  Or am I being too suspicious?
When is the next series.  Probably far too long to wait.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I had a lovely night, and a paracetamol morning. Arthritopods will know what I mean by that.

SB if you ever get to Tobermory, you will have passed by my front door in Salen. If you didn't call in for a coffee I'd never forgive you. I've PM'd you a link to Tobermory bakery. You can actually buy their biccies on Amazon, but you'd have to buy quite a few to make the postage worthwhile. Nothing wrong with that, though.

Brekkie, anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, and off topic, those hogget shanks were meltingly delicious. And the dog loved the bones


----------



## Amigo

Glad you've had a decent night Mike. It makes all the difference. I slept a little better so have managed to satay awake this morning!  

Taking son out to the coast today and I suspect fish and chips may be on the cards but a virtual latte and a couple of nice biccies won't spoil the appetite I'm sure


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Sounds like a fun day, specially the fish and chips

One Latte,and two luxury biscuits are yours. Now be a good girl, behave yourself, and try and set a good example to your son.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> By the way, and off topic, those hogget shanks were meltingly delicious. And the dog loved the bones


I had not heard of hogget till about a year and saw an interesting programme on it. Can't remember wether it was country file or a cookery programme.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everyone, could I have some croissants and a coffee please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

grovesy said:


> I had not heard of hogget till about a year and saw an interesting programme on it. Can't remember wether it was country file or a cookery programme.



Yes, grovesy, you just don't see it in Supermarkets. A good butcher should be able to source some. That's because most of the lamb sold is New Zealand. It's just more tasty than lamb, an unfortunately forgotten kind of meat.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Yes, grovesy, you just don't see it in Supermarkets. A good butcher should be able to source some. That's because most of the lamb sold is New Zealand. It's just more tasty than lamb, an unfortunately forgotten kind of meat.


Butchers are a bit thin on the ground around here.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning everyone, could I have some croissants and a coffee please Mike


Morning Lucy. Day off? Make the most of it

Coffee and Croissants is yours to kick start the day. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, it's good to be awake in the day for a change!


----------



## mikeyB

grovesy said:


> Butchers are a bit thin on the ground around here.


There isn't a butchers on Mull, either. There's lots of sheep, though, and a slaughterhouse 2 miles down the road. I know that sounds a bit brutal, but it does take nerve to be a carnivore.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  
Hi Mike I hope the Paracetamol is working well for you. 
Can I have a strong large white Nescafé gold, a full English with extra black pud and some toast and lime marmalade. I must be running the batteries out on your smoke alarm by now lol.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I just open the windows when you arrive!

One large Nescafé gold (Mrs B's favourite, by the way), and a full English with extra BP plus your usual burnt toast and marmalade. Don't forget, ABs are best taken on an empty stomach. It's just finding a time of day when my stomachs empty when I take 'em


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. I just open the windows when you arrive!
> 
> One large Nescafé gold (Mrs B's favourite, by the way), and a full English with extra BP plus your usual burnt toast and marmalade. Don't forget, ABs are best taken on an empty stomach. It's just finding a time of day when my stomachs empty when I take 'em


I have the same problem Mike


----------



## Robin

Morning all! That's the supermarket run done, bank hol notwithstanding. About to tackle the ironing, so a large fortifying cappucino, please Mike. 
Don't worry, holiday mode resumes this afternoon, son has got a long walk planned for us, he assures me his weather app doesn't show any rain, though the Met website says different...


----------



## Matt Cycle

Morning all.  Can I have a veggie breakfast please Mike and an espresso made with the finest coffee beans (although not made with those beans that civets sh*t out - apart from the cruel practices involved it doesn't sound that appealing).


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all! That's the supermarket run done, bank hol notwithstanding. About to tackle the ironing, so a large fortifying cappucino, please Mike.
> Don't worry, holiday mode resumes this afternoon, son has got a long walk planned for us, he assures me his weather app doesn't show any rain, though the Met website says different...



Morning Robin. The dog is currently sunbathing on the decking, and I expect he'll be doing  that all day when he's not out walking.

Ironing, eh? Lovely. Here's a big cappuccino to help you face the horrors


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Morning all.  Can I have a veggie breakfast please Mike and an espresso made with the finest coffee beans (although not made with those beans that civets sh*t out - apart from the cruel practices involved it doesn't sound that appealing).


Morning Matt, good to see you. Someone else with a day off on the communist bank holiday. Good for you, comrade

One full veggie coming up, plus a non excreted espresso. Glass of water with that, of course. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Hello happy campers - happy May day to all.

Mike, my usual please


----------



## Ljc

Ironing


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello happy campers - happy May day to all.
> 
> Mike, my usual please


And a happy May Day to you, Hazel. I assume you won't be dancing round the Maypole on East Kilbride village green today.

One lemon tea coming up, keep the red flag flying


----------



## mikeyB

Now that Robin has shocked the nation by ironing on a bank holiday, I have to go and get supplies (no gin for Mrs B) and the papers, and render myself clean and shaven. And feed the iPad.

I'll see you a little later for the usual mix of carb free cakes and biccies.

Any emergencies can be dealt with by Maggie if you can drag her away from her knitting.


----------



## Hazel

Not that much of exhibitionist Mike - I will leave that to others.

Thanks for the lemon tea - must be off

Bye


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, back in action. Well, action by my fairly low standards, but good enough to serve virtual carb laden goodies of an afternoon.


----------



## mikeyB

I've just had a shocking phone call. It was from Scottish ambulance saying they would be picking me up for the 8.40 ferry, and I would be taken from the ferry to Oban Hospital for my gastroscopy. That's the first time I have been able to use hospital transport this year, the service has been so shabby, so I've had to fork out for taxis at considerable cost. Oh, well, small mercies and all that.

 It may have occurred to you that I won't be here tomorrow, and you'd be right. This will be done under sedation, so I probably won't be fully thinkworthy by the time I get back.


----------



## Hazel

Oh bless you Mike - I wish you well me old son xx


----------



## grovesy

Good luck.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I've just had a shocking phone call. It was from Scottish ambulance saying they would be picking me up for the 8.40 ferry, and I would be taken from the ferry to Oban Hospital for my gastroscopy. That's the first time I have been able to use hospital transport this year, the service has been so shabby, so I've had to fork out for taxis at considerable cost. Oh, well, small mercies and all that.
> 
> It may have occurred to you that I won't be here tomorrow, and you'd be right. This will be done under sedation, so I probably won't be fully thinkworthy by the time I get back.



Wishing you well with that Mike and glad the hospital transport has come up trumps for you. That call to Mrs. Sturgeon worked then?! 

Just back in after a nice day on the coast, superb fish and chips in a pub restaurant overlooking the sea, a look round a typical run down northern seaside resort and the obligatory ice cream. Diabetic halo? I didn't even put it on today!


----------



## mikeyB

I hope your son had a great time too, Amigo. Sod halos 

Bit unkind to mention fish and chips though, I'm nil by mouth from midnight. Then it's just an NHS butty after the gastroscopy. 

Fancy a coffee?


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, daughterly duties performed for my lovely Mum who has a broken pelvis and shoulder - back home and in need of cake. I really fancy a slice of Angel cake, that unnatural pink, yellow and white layer cake with white gunky cream, mmmmm and an extra strong black coffee please 

That's very good news on the hospital transport front Mike. I moan about Stagecoach buses!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I hope your son had a great time too, Amigo. Sod halos
> 
> Bit unkind to mention fish and chips though, I'm nil by mouth from midnight. Then it's just an NHS butty after the gastroscopy.
> 
> Fancy a coffee?



Yes that would be very nice thanks Mike. I think I'm nil by mouth now till tomorrow!


----------



## Robin

Hope it goes smoothly tomorrow, Mike, both the transport and the procedure.
Mug of builder's tea please, and a flapjack, I've earned it, done a 5 mile walk and managed not to get rained on ( it rained before we went, and it started up again just as we got back, I've probably cashed in all my good luck for a bit)


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone, daughterly duties performed for my lovely Mum who has a broken pelvis and shoulder - back home and in need of cake. I really fancy a slice of Angel cake, that unnatural pink, yellow and white layer cake with white gunky cream, mmmmm and an extra strong black coffee please
> 
> That's very good news on the hospital transport front Mike. I moan about Stagecoach buses!



Afternoon Flower. Your poor mum, how did that happen? your family is a bit like mine, you sure do like to get full value out of the NHS.

And thanks, I never thought I'd sell any of that Angel cake in the chill room, so a big slice of that with a double shot Americano should revive the spirits


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Yes that would be very nice thanks Mike. I think I'm nil by mouth now till tomorrow!


Should think so too, you naughty girl. 

One large Latte coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Hope it goes smoothly tomorrow, Mike, both the transport and the procedure.
> Mug of builder's tea please, and a flapjack, I've earned it, done a 5 mile walk and managed not to get rained on ( it rained before we went, and it started up again just as we got back, I've probably cashed in all my good luck for a bit)


We've had unbroken sunshine all day. We're the righteous.

So, as reward for your efforts, a mug of builder's tea and flapjack. Feet up, relax


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Flower. Your poor mum, how did that happen? your family is a bit like mine, you sure do like to get full value out of the NHS.



She fell a year ago and hasn't mended, I think I've established where I get my outstanding bone chemistry and healing abilities from  
Awesome Angel cake I'm sure there'll be a stampede for it soon  I better take another large slice before word gets out


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon Mike and everyone. Can I have cake and a leg and foot massage please? 20 mile training walk completed today!


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Afternoon Mike and everyone. Can I have cake and a leg and foot massage please? 20 mile training walk completed today!


Afternoon Stitch. 20 miles training walk. Phew! Were there no buses? Seriously, though, well done. 

Mind you, it's a Moonwalk you're doing,so gravity is only a sixth of Earths, so it should be a lot easier

I'd better give you a slice of Victoria sponge, as a Flower is intent on finishing the Angel Cake. Enjoy I can't do a massage, but I think there's one of those electric foot bath things in oneof the cupboards, so you can use that by all means


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> She fell a year ago and hasn't mended, I think I've established where I get my outstanding bone chemistry and healing abilities from
> Awesome Angel cake I'm sure there'll be a stampede for it soon  I better take another large slice before word gets out


Indeed. Still with nicer weather you can both get out in the sun and kick the VitD into life. 

And here's another slice of Angel cake. One's never enough is it?


----------



## Stitch147

Thanks Mikey. I needed that. Keep the Victoria sponge coming.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, works up an appetite all that walking. Here's another slice, gratis


----------



## Ljc

Mike. That's good news about the hospital transport. I trust everything goes smoothly tomorrow .


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks Lin. I've had so many of these it's just a trip out in lovely weather


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's time for me to stock up like a hamster to face nil by mouth from midnight, apart from a sip of water. Start eating now and stop at midnight, that's okay isn't it?

Anyway, have a good time going back to work tomorrow while I sail into the risen sun for a fix of fentanyl and Midazolam while someone violates my gullet.

Have a good evening, take care with the barbecue, and have a good night's sleep.


----------



## SB2015

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone. I had a lovely night, and a paracetamol morning. Arthritopods will know what I mean by that.
> 
> SB if you ever get to Tobermory, you will have passed by my front door in Salen. If you didn't call in for a coffee I'd never forgive you. I've PM'd you a link to Tobermory bakery. You can actually buy their biccies on Amazon, but you'd have to buy quite a few to make the postage worthwhile. Nothing wrong with that, though.
> 
> Brekkie, anyone?


Thanks Mike
I shall look Salem on the map and let you know if we come your way.


----------



## SB2015

I hope all goes well tomorrow Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for that SB. It's Salen  (pronounced with a long a). Salem is where the witches were, allegedly. Mind you, there's a few of them in Salen
That'll be your autocorrect. It's taken 5 years for mine to get it right

If you travel to Tobermory from the ferry there's only one road, and that passes through Salen.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Salen (pronounced with a long a). Salem is where the witches were, allegedly. Mind you, there's a few of them in Salen
> 
> If you travel to Tobermory from the ferry there's only one road, and that passes through Salen.



Best wishes for tomorrow Mike. I'm not about tomorrow either so hope it goes well. Night night x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good luck for tomorrow Mike


----------



## Ljc

Have Safe journey Mike, hope the sea is nice and calm for you.


----------



## SB2015

mikeyB said:


> Thanks for that SB. It's Salen  (pronounced with a long a). Salem is where the witches were, allegedly. Mind you, there's a few of them in Salen
> That'll be your autocorrect. It's taken 5 years for mine to get it right
> 
> If you travel to Tobermory from the ferry there's only one road, and that passes through Salen.


Predictive text can be quite entertaining at times.  
Take care and let us know how you get on.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, there I  was, all dressed and ready to go, when the phone rang. They couldn't take me.  That's at  7.55. No chance of getting a taxi. 

NFM.

I'm still taking a day off, mind. I've got a few things to sort out. With a gun


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Well, gang, there I  was, all dressed and ready to go, when the phone rang. They couldn't take me.  That's at  7.55. No chance of getting a taxi.
> 
> NFM.
> 
> I'm still taking a day off, mind. I've got a few things to sort out. With a gun


Oh *%?*  I bet your phone is going to be sizzling soon.


----------



## Robin

Oh FFS, what a shambles! At least you can have breakfast now, before you go on the warpath!


----------



## Hazel

Och Mike, too bad.

I think the press/TV should be told


----------



## grovesy

Oh no.


----------



## mikeyB

You're going to hate me for this....

But first of all, the failure this morning was due to the ambulance on Mull being called to some bloody tourist, so they are forgiven. The appointment has been rearranged for 10.00 on the 12th, which is fantastic cos I can get the 8.40 going and 12.20 coming back. 

But I have had to arrange another appointment tomorrow morning at 11.40 in Oban. This is an ultrasound of the neck to look at my parathyroid. Doing this one by taxi, the driver being mad Andy, who used to be a policeman, which means jokes all the way there and back. We might be able to blag the 12.20 back if they can squeeze me in early.

Either way, service will resume tomorrow afternoon, either at the usual time or an hour later.

I apologise sincerely for the hectic life of an islander. I love it


----------



## grovesy

Good luck for the scan.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Oh FFS, what a shambles! At least you can have breakfast now, before you go on the warpath!


Two boiled eggs with Ryvita. You've sure got me sussed


----------



## mikeyB

Round about now is when I close up the cafe, but we've never been open today because of real life cock-ups and rearrangements. But I can't let the early evening pass by without wishing everyone a pleasant evening, and an unbroken nights sleep.

With a bit of luck, and some nifty driving by my ex cop taxi driver, I'll see you tomorrow afternoon.

For anybody worrying, Maggie is on a full time contract, with full workers rights. You'd expect nothing less, of course.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Round about now is when I close up the cafe, but we've never been open today because of real life cock-ups and rearrangements. But I can't let the early evening pass by without wishing everyone a pleasant evening, and an unbroken nights sleep.
> 
> With a bit of luck, and some nifty driving by my ex cop taxi driver, I'll see you tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> For anybody worrying, Maggie is on a full time contract, with full workers rights. You'd expect nothing less, of course.



Night Mike, sleep well x


----------



## Ditto

Good grief, it's obviously been all go. Laters.


----------



## Ljc

Never a dull moment eh Mike .
I love Ryvita esp the Sesame seed ones. 
Safe journey tomorrow.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I've not been keeping up with this thread, apologies Mike but I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, I've had a really nice morning. Not a cloud in the sky, wonderful sea crossing. Slight chill in the air going, but really warm coming back. Made the 12.20 ferry just about. Still snow atop Ben Nevis, mind. It's around 18 degrees in the garden.

The ultrasound was perfectly normal, as expected, so the only outstanding thing to be done is the gastroscopy of the current crop of hospital appointments.

Anyway, does anybody fancy coffee and cakes (or biccies)?


----------



## Stitch147

Hi Mikey, glad your appointment went well. Tea and some jammie dodgers sounds good to me.


----------



## grovesy

Glad it went well. Can you send some warm air down to Essex it is chilly here.


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Mikey, glad your appointment went well. Tea and some jammie dodgers sounds good to me.



Hi Stitch. I had great fun at the hospital zipping around on my folding scooter, knocking old ladies out of the way. Open plan skittles

Tea and Jamie Dodgers sounds good to me too, so that's what you shall have.


----------



## mikeyB

grovesy said:


> Glad it went well. Can you send some warm air down to Essex it is chilly here.


No, it's ours. We get EU weather.


----------



## Hazel

Are we all sitting, enjoying this glorious sunshine?

I am, trying to make sense of the news I got last night.    My good friend, who was being treated for stage 3 cancer got the news I dreaded - it has spread, now terminal, inoperable stage 4. - why just why


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Are we all sitting, enjoying this glorious sunshine?
> 
> I am, trying to make sense of the news I got last night.    My good friend, who was being treated for stage 3 cancer got the news I dreaded - it has spread, now terminal, inoperable stage 4. - why just why


It is a sod of a disease.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Are we all sitting, enjoying this glorious sunshine?
> 
> I am, trying to make sense of the news I got last night.    My good friend, who was being treated for stage 3 cancer got the news I dreaded - it has spread, now terminal, inoperable stage 4. - why just why


I am so sorry to hear this Hazel.


----------



## Robin

Oh, Hazel, that's awful news, thinking of you and your friend.


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike. I am pleased all was ok. I hope the same for your next examination.
I wish I could say we had nice weather here.


----------



## mikeyB

That's terrible news Hazel. No words are any use, except maybe shit happens.


----------



## Hazel

Ain't that the truth Mike.

Glad to hear your day went to plan

Just need to ignore others elsewhere who are just, ___________


----------



## Stitch147

So sorry to hear your news Hazel.


----------



## Hazel

Mike - can I have a lemon tea and a very calorific piece of fruit cake, please


----------



## mikeyB

Sure, Hazel a big slice of very rich fruit cake is yours, along with a lemon tea, though with the news you'd probably be better with a lump of clootie pudding, which I don't have unfortunately


----------



## Hazel

Hmm, clootie dumpling with lashings of custard - now you are talking my language

But slice of fruit cake for now is fine


----------



## Amigo

Sorry to hear about your friend Hazel. Let's hope there's still hope because I've seen it happen.

Glad the prodding and photographing went well Mike, I bet you enjoy the trips out for some sea air and the views.

Just back from the hospital myself about the busted shoulder. It's as good as it's gonna get I'm afraid and surgery isn't an option. The news was softened by a very handsome orthopedic surgeon 

I'll have a nice scone with some clotted cream and jam please and a cuppa tea.


----------



## mikeyB

I do indeed enjoy the views, specially on a day like this. I never tire of the changing colours through the seasons. And seeing Atlantic seals sunbathing on the small (but deadly) smaller uninhabited islands.

Sorry to hear that nothing can be done about the shoulder, but instead of drooling over orthopaedic surgeons, drool over a nice fresh scone with clotted cream and jam, and a nice cup of tea


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Sorry all, only just catching up.
Mr B - glad everything went well for you.
Hazel, so sorry to hear about your friend. Love to you both.
And I thought I'd had a bad day trying to get someone to give me my HbA1c results. All the docs receptionist has access to was the comments which said 'good control'. Well I know my control is generally OK from my daily readings, but want to know the actual figure. Have had to make a full docs appt for last thing Friday to ask her. What a waste of her and my time for the sake of a 10 second appt 
Anyhoo, please could I have a nice cold Dr Pepper please with a curly straw?!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi GG. You're right, a completely useless waste of everyone's time for the sake of a number. Sheesh.

Yes, of course you can have a nice cold Dr Pepper and a curly straw. I loathe and detest Dr Pepper, but I respect the right of any strange person who likes it to drink it.

Blimey, I'm starting to sound like Basil Fawlty


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Hi GG. You're right, a completely useless waste of everyone's time for the sake of a number. Sheesh.
> 
> Yes, of course you can have a nice cold Dr Pepper and a curly straw. I loathe and detest Dr Pepper, but I respect the right of any strange person who likes it to drink it.
> 
> Blimey, I'm starting to sound like Basil Fawlty


The one and only time I tried Dr. Pepper was from a NHS machine on hot bank holiday or weekend and that was all that was left in it, it left a foul aftertaste.


----------



## Amigo

grovesy said:


> The one and only time I tried Dr. Pepper was from a NHS machine on hot bank holiday or weekend and that was all that was left in it, it left a foul aftertaste.



I think it tastes curiously like carbonated Benylin!


----------



## SB2015

Sorry to hear your news Hazel.  Life just isn't fair.

Mike, I am pleased that you had such a good day.


----------



## mikeyB

Poor GG, asks for a simple drink, and now look. Maybe it's ice cold to disguise the horrible flavour, same with Coors Lite, which is an abomination to the name of beer.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, glad you had a successful day. Cup of tea please, and a cake of your choice, gardening is hungry and thirsty work. 
I tried out my new Avon Skin So Soft spray today, recommended for scaring away the pesky Blandford Fly we get every year. (Three days of blisters and swelling if bitten). I didn't get bitten, but it has a strange smell faintly reminiscent of furniture polish, so I'm expecting to develop woodworm shortly.


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> I think it tastes curiously like carbonated Benylin!


Never liked the taste of Benylin. Though wish I had a pound for every bottle I sold in my teens , the pharmacist I worked for used to recommend it alot.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, glad you had a successful day. Cup of tea please, and a cake of your choice, gardening is hungry and thirsty work.
> I tried out my new Avon Skin So Soft spray today, recommended for scaring away the pesky Blandford Fly we get every year. (Three days of blisters and swelling if bitten). I didn't get bitten, but it has a strange smell faintly reminiscent of furniture polish, so I'm expecting to develop woodworm shortly.


Afternoon Robin. Avon Skin So Soft is the experienced Mullaichs lotion of choice for the dreaded midge, as well, so don't knock it, if it can repel the legendary Scottish Midge. It keeps alligators away, too, haven't been troubled by them at all while using it.

So a cup of tea, and a slice of rich buttery Madeira, just for a change. Delish.


----------



## Amigo

I've just demolished a home made spaghetti bolognese (nice drop of red in there naturally). Took it easy on the spaghetti though.

I'm ready for a nice cuppa now please but too full to contemplate even virtual food. Could probably manage an After Eight though


----------



## mikeyB

I hadn't even thought what I would cook tonight, till I remembered a pack of local sausages, so I'll do toad in the hole with onion gravy. I'll serve  that with  insulin and creon.

So, one cup of tea and two After Eights. One is never enough, unless you are Mr Creosote.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I hadn't even thought what I would cook tonight, till I remembered a pack of local sausages, so I'll do toad in the hole with onion gravy. I'll serve  that with  insulin and creon.
> 
> So, one cup of tea and two After Eights. One is never enough, unless you are Mr Creosote.



Sounds good to me Mike. We have to eat early on account of my big lad who comes home famished ready to eat the flowers off the plate!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks, it's been good to be back in action after a day and a half interacting one way and another with NHS Scotland. Time for me to start cooking - or at least making the batter, which has to rest for at least half an hour.

I'll be back at the usual 10.15 tomorrow for brekkies. That's Thursday, apparently, so definitely time to start winding down for the weekend.

Have a good evening, don't forget the after sun cream (except for readers in London and the South East), and have a good night's sleep.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening everyone, I would like whatever cake is on the board and a pot of Assam tea please Mike.
Toad in the hole is one of my all time favourite dinners, I think I'm going to do one tomorrow night


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Bugger, just missed last orders, never mind I'll have double tomorrow lol! Have a peaceful evening everyone


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, glad you had a successful day. Cup of tea please, and a cake of your choice, gardening is hungry and thirsty work.
> I tried out my new Avon Skin So Soft spray today, recommended for scaring away the pesky Blandford Fly we get every year. (Three days of blisters and swelling if bitten). I didn't get bitten, but it has a strange smell faintly reminiscent of furniture polish, so I'm expecting to develop woodworm shortly.



Skin so soft definitely works for us in midge land.  Apparently used by the marines as well!!
I hope that it worked for you.

I had another midge repellant, which when I spilt some on my glasses case it melted the case!!!


----------



## SB2015

Amigo said:


> I've just demolished a home made spaghetti bolognese (nice drop of red in there naturally). Took it easy on the spaghetti though.
> 
> I'm ready for a nice cuppa now please but too full to contemplate even virtual food. Could probably manage an After Eight though


Have you tried placing an after eight on the bridge of your nose and then trying to get it into your mouth just by wriggling you nose and face.  Very messy and entertaining for onlookers.  Perhaps a new virtual activity for the cafe.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Skin so soft definitely works for us in midge land.  Apparently used by the marines as well!!
> I hope that it worked for you.
> 
> I had another midge repellant, which when I spilt some on my glasses case it melted the case!!!


Has certainly worked so far. Daughter was advised to use high strength Deet when she went to Africa - and was also advised not to get it near her watch or glasses in case it melted them!


----------



## Amigo

SB2015 said:


> Have you tried placing an after eight on the bridge of your nose and then trying to get it into your mouth just by wriggling you nose and face.  Very messy and entertaining for onlookers.  Perhaps a new virtual activity for the cafe.



I'm pretty sure Mike would put me out of the Allygus for that SB. He won't allow customers who play with their food!


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, glad you had a successful day. Cup of tea please, and a cake of your choice, gardening is hungry and thirsty work.
> I tried out my new Avon Skin So Soft spray today, recommended for scaring away the pesky Blandford Fly we get every year. (Three days of blisters and swelling if bitten). I didn't get bitten, but it has a strange smell faintly reminiscent of furniture polish, so I'm expecting to develop woodworm shortly.


I'm sorry but that did make me laugh


----------



## mikeyB

No After Eights for SB then, who obviously has difficulty suppressing her inner child. Mind you, it's like me, this adult behaviour is but a thin veneer.

What a glorious day. Again, not a cloud in the sky and it's warm. But it's a Tramadol morning after yesterday's exertions, I can hardly move. Never mind, in half an hour I'll be flying Tramadol gives you wings.

Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Morning Mike. I'm thinking of moving near you, it's another dull drizzly one here.
Just a Nescafé and a few ginger nuts for me today please.


----------



## Ljc

Meant to say I hope you're able to move easier soon.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I hope all is well with you and your extremities. Ginger nuts are a good indicator that you're not quite 100%, but I trust they will give you a lift.

So, as I gradually loosen up, you can have a plate of ginger nuts and a Nescafé Gold.

Let me know if it works


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> No After Eights for SB then, who obviously has difficulty suppressing her inner child. Mind you, it's like me, this adult behaviour is but a thin veneer.
> 
> What a glorious day. Again, not a cloud in the sky and it's warm. But it's a Tramadol morning after yesterday's exertions, I can hardly move. Never mind, in half an hour I'll be flying Tramadol gives you wings.
> 
> Breakfast anyone?


Hope they have kicked in. 
What is warm , blumming cold here again.


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks and it looks to be a brighter but not yet warm one yet here. I'm trying to summon up the strength to sort the packing so some caffeine and cookies please. Those thick, crunchy ones with nuts and chocolate chunks!


----------



## mikeyB

Sure 


grovesy said:


> Hope they have kicked in.
> What is warm , blumming cold here again.


Never mind, grovesy, it wouldnt surprise me if we had snow next week, then you can gloat


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning folks and it looks to be a brighter but not yet warm one yet here. I'm trying to summon up the strength to sort the packing so some caffeine and cookies please. Those thick, crunchy ones with nuts and chocolate chunks!


Morning Amigo, I can do that for you. I hate packing, I've just got so much medication to take there's hardly any room for clothes

One large Latte and choccie and nut cookies on the way


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Sure
> 
> Never mind, grovesy, it wouldnt surprise me if we had snow next week, then you can gloat


Hopefully I will be too out with it to gloat, as this time next week I should be Day 1 post op.


----------



## mikeyB

Nah, grovesy, gloating is far better fuelled up by post op opiate pain relievers. But sorry I forgot, hope all goes well.


----------



## Amigo

Yes hope it all goes well for you grovesy.


----------



## Ljc

Grovesy, I too hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Ljc

Ginger nuts always do thre trick  Thanks Mike my extremities are doing quite well. 
Could I have some more please, With a spoon as I love to dunk them.


----------



## mikeyB

That's good to hear, Lin, I don't know what it is about ginger nuts, but you're right.

So, another plateful and the essential spoon


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, I must depart for a time, partly to check the ginger nut shed for stock ( I think I may have to get a shipping container), but also I need to smarten up, dig out a T shirt, and go and get supplies and the newspapers. Thursday is a four newspaper day - National, Herald, Guardian, plus the Oban Times, so I can check the obits to make sure I'm still alive.

I'll be back later with cakes and biccies. Maggie can help with urgent stuff


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Nah, grovesy, gloating is far better fuelled up by post op opiate pain relievers. But sorry I forgot, hope all goes well.





Ljc said:


> Grovesy, I too hope all goes well for you.





Amigo said:


> Yes hope it all goes well for you grovesy.


Thanks everyone.
 I was warned if I have any open cuts or grazes on the day, I could be sent home again and I am clumsy anyway am trying not get any more and hoping the ones I have are healed enough.


----------



## Amigo

grovesy said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I was warned if I have any open cuts or grazes on the day, I could be sent home again and I am clumsy anyway am trying not get any more and hoping the ones I have are healed enough.



Maybe best to keep out of the garden grovesy! Hard but maybe necessary to avoid mishaps.


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> Maybe best to keep out of the garden grovesy! Hard but maybe necessary to avoid mishaps.


I am trying very hard the thing is get grazes from edges on shelves and such in the house too.


----------



## mikeyB

We'll pamper you, grovesy, you're perfectly safe hanging around here

I'm back in action, by the way. I've checked the Oban Times death notices, and I'm not there, so I suppose I'd better serve some coffees and cakes or biccies, or both.


----------



## Ditto

Heh!  Coffee and cake sounds perfect.


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya, Ditto. How are you doing? 

Coffee and a slice of beautiful Madeira cake is yours. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Just back from seeing my lovely mum who said she felt like crying that she couldn't get me a birthday gift herself. Bless her! 

A nice cup of tea and some Madeira cake for me please


----------



## mikeyB

Shame, but it's the thought that counts.  It's good that her emotions are intact and appropriate, despite the memory problems. It's not always the case. 

One cup of tea and a slice of Madeira for you too. It won't be Madeira for you tomorrow....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Shame, but it's the thought that counts.  It's good that her emotions are intact and appropriate, despite the memory problems. It's not always the case.
> 
> One cup of tea and a slice of Madeira for you too. It won't be Madeira for you tomorrow....



Yes I'm pleased to see that too Mike. So much of her still remains I'm glad to say. One of the old girls who is very confused (but incredibly bossy), was 'recruiting' for a ballroom dancing class today. As so few of them can walk more than a few steps it was an interesting exchange particularly as she kept telling them they needed to get their monies worth out of this holiday! 

Nice cake thanks


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon Mike, any Victoria sponge available today?


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, mug of builder's tea please, Mike, and a slice of cake, whatever's going! Been beavering away in the garden all afternoon.


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Afternoon Mike, any Victoria sponge available today?



Afternoon, Stitch. Yes, Victoria sponge is one of our standards, so you should always be able to get some, so I can certainly do a goodly wedge of that for you. Drink with that?


----------



## Stitch147

A large tea please


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon , I'd love a slice of strawberry and buttercream Swiss roll with a strong black coffee please Mike   My lustre is lacking today and needs a kickstart.
I don't think I can eat Swiss Roll without unrolling it and eating the buttercream and jam first so as I know I'm amongst fellow Swiss roll unrollers I'm not even going to try


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, mug of builder's tea please, Mike, and a slice of cake, whatever's going! Been beavering away in the garden all afternoon.


Hi Robin. Beavering away? You've not been chewing trees again have you?

Anyway, as we've got the Victoria sponge out, a wedge of that plus a mug of builder's tea. Have a good relax before you have to start the cooking


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> A large tea please


Large tea it is then


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hi Robin. Beavering away? You've not been chewing trees again have you?
> 
> Anyway, as we've got the Victoria sponge out, a wedge of that plus a mug of builder's tea. Have a good relax before you have to start the cooking


No, but some of the shrubs are smaller than they were...
You know my routine! Cooking is next on the agenda. Tinned tuna and cannellini beans tonight, I haven't been to the butcher's this week yet.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon , I'd love a slice of strawberry and buttercream Swiss roll with a strong black coffee please Mike   My lustre is lacking today and needs a kickstart.
> I don't think I can eat Swiss Roll without unrolling it and eating the buttercream and jam first so as I know I'm amongst fellow Swiss roll unrollers I'm not even going to try


Afternoon Flower, sorry to hear your unlustred. You're right, this might give it a kickstart. 

So, a slice of strawberry and buttercream Swiss roll, to be ritually eaten (or the proper way, depending on your point of view) plus a double shot Americano. That's my go to coffee for reattaching my mo to my jo


----------



## Hazel

My usual please Mike and hello everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel, dragged yourself away from the sunbathing? This hot sunny weather is set fair for the weekend as well.

One lemon tea coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

While it's a bit quiet, I'll take the opportunity to tell you that I phoned hospital transport for my twice rearranged gastroscopy appointment. That's a week tomorrow. Gave all my details, and then when and where my appointment was. Answer came back, fully booked, and could I rearrange the appointment. I told them it had already been rearranged twice, and last time I was told 10 minutes before I was due to leave, and their ineptitude this year had cost me around £600 in taxi fares. She then put me on hold.

When she got back, she told me that her supervisor had overridden the fully booked status, and  they would take me. 

Aye, right.


----------



## Amigo

I'll have my post dinner cup of tea and 2 After Eights please Mike. I made chicken in home made cream peppercorn sauce with a small portion of rice done with caramelised red onions and garden peas. Very full now


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, that sounds nice. I'll be round later...

One tea, two After Eights.

PS I prefer sparkling water with food.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> While it's a bit quiet, I'll take the opportunity to tell you that I phoned hospital transport for my twice rearranged gastroscopy appointment. That's a week tomorrow. Gave all my details, and then when and where my appointment was. Answer came back, fully booked, and could I rearrange the appointment. I told them it had already been rearranged twice, and last time I was told 10 minutes before I was due to leave, and their ineptitude this year had cost me around £600 in taxi fares. She then put me on hold.
> 
> When she got back, she told me that her supervisor had overridden the fully booked status, and  they would take me.
> 
> Aye, right.


Fingers crossed another tourist doesn't choose that day to stub his toe and need the emergency ambulance!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Fingers crossed another tourist doesn't choose that day to stub his toe and need the emergency ambulance!


Well, they did say they would ring the day before if there were any problems, but we'll see. My hopes aren't high, but it's the hospital I feel sorry for. They keep getting calls from outlying patients that they can't come, and it's getting beyond an occasional problem, it's rife.


----------



## grovesy

Hope you get transport to appointment.


----------



## Ljc

Mike I  hope your hospital transport goes without any hitches this time.
Any chance of some Jamaican ginger cake and custard and a large white Nescafe please.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, that sounds nice. I'll be round later...
> 
> One tea, two After Eights.
> 
> PS I prefer sparkling water with food.



I always have chilled water with food Mike, sparkling is too gassy for me. I like a cuppa once the meal has settled though  There was a cheeky splash of brandy in the sauce (burnt off the alcohol obviously).


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike I  hope your hospital transport goes without any hitches this time.
> Any chance of some Jamaican ginger cake and custard and a large white Nescafe please.


So do I, Lin, but if it happens it'll be a triumph of hope over experience

Course there's a chance of Jamaican ginger cake and custard, ever reliable, me. Plus a large white Nescafé gold. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, can I please have a big slice of chocolate cake and a mug of tea Mike, it's been one of those days and I'm in need of cake!


----------



## Hazel

Thanks good news about your appt, I think.

You should put this on TV - £600 for one appt who can afford that these days, shocking.

Can I have my usual please Mike


----------



## Amigo

How do others with reduced mobility manage there Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, can I please have a big slice of chocolate cake and a mug of tea Mike, it's been one of those days and I'm in need of cake!


Hi Lucy. Nothing like chocolate cake to mend one of those days. So a big slice of that and a mug of tea should put the world to rights. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> While it's a bit quiet, I'll take the opportunity to tell you that I phoned hospital transport for my twice rearranged gastroscopy appointment. That's a week tomorrow. Gave all my details, and then when and where my appointment was. Answer came back, fully booked, and could I rearrange the appointment. I told them it had already been rearranged twice, and last time I was told 10 minutes before I was due to leave, and their ineptitude this year had cost me around £600 in taxi fares. She then put me on hold.
> 
> When she got back, she told me that her supervisor had overridden the fully booked status, and  they would take me.
> 
> Aye, right.



£600 in taxi fares!!! That's shocking! Think you need cake too!


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Thanks good news about your appt, I think.
> 
> You should put this on TV - £600 for one appt who can afford that these days, shocking.
> 
> Can I have my usual please Mike


That's the total of four appointments, not the one. It's still a lot, I could buy three bottles of my favourite whisky for that. If I drank, that is. I don't doubt some people are worse done by than me. I'll see if I hear.

One lemon tea coming up.


----------



## mikeyB

T


Amigo said:


> How do others with reduced mobility manage there Mike?


They get the bums rush as well, apparently.


----------



## Hazel

With upcoming elections Mike this whole thing could be an election  platform for some


----------



## mikeyB

I may send an email to the local SNP MPS, see if I can get a response. I may send an email to Nicola, she keeps asking for money


----------



## mikeyB

Right, message sent to MSP Michael Russell. 

I'm closing up service now, the cricket has finished. I'll be back tomorrow morning at 10.15 for brekkies, if my blood pressure cools down. (Which of course it will, I can't maintain righteous anger for long). 

As ever, have a good evening and a pleasant night's sleep. I will for sure. I've planted the bomb, I just have to wait and see if it goes off


----------



## Hazel

Morning happy campers - another simply beautiful day.

Just had my pre-assessment appt at the local hospital, for the BPPV problem I had.   Although my GP did the head thing - the technician today did a full exam and hearing test.

She is referring me to an ENT consultant.   She also found a slight hearing loss in one ear, oh joy.

That will probably be another few weeks.

Old age does not come alone


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Morning happy campers - another simply beautiful day.
> 
> Just had my pre-assessment appt at the local hospital, for the BPPV problem I had.   Although my GP did the head thing - the technician today did a full exam and hearing test.
> 
> She is referring me to an ENT consultant.   She also found a slight hearing loss in one ear, oh joy.
> 
> That will probably be another few weeks.
> 
> Old age does not come alone


Oh dear it never stops does it, go in for one thing come out with one or two others.
It sounds as though you had a thorough exam though. Hope they get to the bottom of it soon.


----------



## mikeyB

It's a gorgeous day here too. Not a cloud  in the sky, the birds are hiding in the shade, and no wind, just a very gentle breeze. Don't know what you lot have got, don't care.

Anybody from down south want a warming brekkie?


----------



## Hazel

Just my usual please Mike to help get rid of the hospital smell


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Morning happy campers - another simply beautiful day.
> 
> Just had my pre-assessment appt at the local hospital, for the BPPV problem I had.   Although my GP did the head thing - the technician today did a full exam and hearing test.
> 
> She is referring me to an ENT consultant.   She also found a slight hearing loss in one ear, oh joy.
> 
> That will probably be another few weeks.
> 
> Old age does not come alone


Aye, but if you've now got a hearing loss that you haven't noticed, it's socially useful, canny lady that you are

And you're following my technique. As you get older, you will get the odd debilitating condition, but make sure each one is non fatal

One lemon tea coming up. I SAID ONE LEMON TEA COMING UP.


----------



## Amigo

Morning fellow cafe dwellers...a nice latte, a sausage sandwich with ketchup and an almond croissant to follow please. I'm older than yesterday and needing sustenance!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> It's a gorgeous day here too. Not a cloud  in the sky, the birds are hiding in the shade, and no wind, just a very gentle breeze. Don't know what you lot have got, don't care.
> 
> Anybody from down south want a warming brekkie?


Go on rub it in 
The Heating is on the poor boiler is working overtime, a nice . . . not easterly wind and the sun , god knows where that's got to 
So I'm in need of a nice warming brekkie , I'll leave the choice to you, but I'd like some black pud. and a mug of hot choc please.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Morning fellow cafe dwellers...a nice latte, a sausage sandwich with ketchup and an almond croissant to follow please. I'm older than yesterday and needing sustenance!


A very Happy Birthday to you and many more of them


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> A very Happy Birthday to you and many more of them



Oh I like many more of them Lin. Can't take them for granted!  

Thank you very much hun x


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning fellow cafe dwellers...a nice latte, a sausage sandwich with ketchup and an almond croissant to follow please. I'm older than yesterday and needing sustenance!


Morning Amigo, another birthday ticked off. Well done. I won't make any sarcy comments about putting ketchup on sausage butties rather then brown sauce, 'cause it's your birthday. It's just not Northern.

So, one sausage sandwich with ketchup, and croissant to follow. And a Latte.

You don't get any birthday cake, or even see it, before this afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Go on rub it in
> The Heating is on the poor boiler is working overtime, a nice . . . not easterly wind and the sun , god knows where that's got to
> So I'm in need of a nice warming brekkie , I'll leave the choice to you, but I'd like some black pud. and a mug of hot choc please.


Morning Lin. It is upside down weather. I think it's a political omen.

I'll do you a full English with extra black pud and free toast, and a hot chocolate. Wrap up warm (snigger)


----------



## Ljc

Thanks it went down a treat. Now to unpack my thermals that I put away far too early , I'm going out later this afternoon so I'll definitely need them


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, another birthday ticked off. Well done. I won't make any sarcy comments about putting ketchup on sausage butties rather then brown sauce, 'cause it's your birthday. It's just not Northern.
> 
> So, one sausage sandwich with ketchup, and croissant to follow. And a Latte.
> 
> You don't get any birthday cake, or even see it, before this afternoon



I added the ketchup especially just to get that little scolding Mike! 

I eagerly await cake!!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, blue skies here, down to a teeshirt already (but only out of the wind and in the sun). Just off to the butcher to buy something warming for tonight, shin of beef on the bone, or neck of whatever he's calling lamb at this time of year. ( had to ask him a few years back, why all the lamb was suddenly labelled 'H' or 'S' . Turned out it's H for Hogget and S for Spring.)
I've got time for a coffee and croissant before I go, though.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Robin. Beef shin or Hogget neck, either or. Slow cooked for a good three hours with onions and carrots. Luvverly

And here's coffee and croissant while you're thinking. Course, if it's lamb, you'll need a sprig of Rosemary from the garden


----------



## mikeyB

Right peeps, I have to go now to sort myself out. Rather a Tramadol morning, but that will be sorted for this afternoon.

Anyway, I'll be back later with Amigos birthday cake. You'll have to ask her nicely if you can share.

You'll also have to ask Maggie nicely if you need anything urgently. She's watching the Ireland v England one day cricket. Like a lot of folk from Govan she can boast Irish Ancestry. It's probably why I feel at home there.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning, Robin. Beef shin or Hogget neck, either or. Slow cooked for a good three hours with onions and carrots. Luvverly
> 
> And here's coffee and croissant while you're thinking. Course, if it's lamb, you'll need a sprig of Rosemary from the garden


You've got my mouth watering now


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right peeps, I have to go now to sort myself out. Rather a Tramadol morning, but that will be sorted for this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be back later with Amigos birthday cake. You'll have to ask her nicely if you can share.
> 
> You'll also have to ask Maggie nicely if you need anything urgently. She's watching the Ireland v England one day cricket. Like a lot of folk from Govan she can boast Irish Ancestry. It's probably why I feel at home there.



Happy to share my huge birthday cake with all takers. See you all later to tuck in and blow the candles folks!


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning, Robin. Beef shin or Hogget neck, either or. Slow cooked for a good three hours with onions and carrots. Luvverly
> 
> And here's coffee and croissant while you're thinking. Course, if it's lamb, you'll need a sprig of Rosemary from the garden





Ljc said:


> You've got my mouth watering now


The beef won, so I'll be picking a few sprigs of oregano when I go out to get the washing in, I never manage to cut it back before it seeds, because the bees are always still enjoying the bits in flower, so it's coming up all over the garden now.


----------



## Ditto

> How are you doing?


I'm fair to middling, thank you for asking.  The madeira cake went down a treat. My Mum's been there, they slid her down the hill in a basket.


----------



## mikeyB

I didn't do that when I went to Madeira. The cable car was 2 minutes from the hotel!

Anyway, Amigo's birthday cake is a chocolate orange. That is:

Bottom sponge layer chocolate, with orange zest flavoured buttercream. Next layer plain sponge with orange zest scattered therein, with a chocolate flavour buttercream, then a final layer of chocolate cake. The whole cake has been smeared with warmed filtered Dundee orange marmalade to prevent crumbs getting in the icing, which I have made from a melted dark chocolate orange with some butter to give it a shine.

I could only fit 40 candles on, but who cares. I was going to pipe "over" on the side, but didn't have time


----------



## Robin

Drool......


----------



## Hazel

Once the candles have been blown out and the birthday girl has made her wish - may I have a slice with lemon tea - please.

Cheers


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon everyone, I'm queuing for a slice of that cake, it sounds amazing


----------



## mikeyB

I'll have to put my wellies on with all this slavering. The cake is all my own invention, by the way, but it's open source coding, and free to re use or copy.
Amigo isn't online currently, I expect she's out for a birthday lunch, so she'll be along later a tad squiffy if I know her

So if anyone wants a tea or coffee to pass the time, just ask. The teas and coffees are free this afternoon


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Oh lovely, can I have a cup of tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Sure Lucy, anything to stop you slavering. One cup of tea coming along


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'll have to put my wellies on with all this slavering. The cake is all my own invention, by the way, but it's open source coding, and free to re use or copy.
> Amigo isn't online currently, I expect she's out for a birthday lunch, so she'll be along later a tad squiffy if I know her
> 
> So if anyone wants a tea or coffee to pass the time, just ask. The teas and coffees are free this afternoon



I'm here folks but definitely not squiffy. I've had visitors bearing gifts of the Chanel kind and they're most welcome! 
The cake sounds divine Mike, like a squidgy chocolate orange bar. Right I've blown the 40 candles out (sorry you couldn't fit the other 6 on ). Tuck in fellow droolers!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, here's the birthday girl, so first slice goes to you, Amigo. Don't worry it's positively ages before you hit the half century. 

It's best eaten with a fork, this cake, so a bit posh. Enjoy, and once again, Happy Birthday xxx


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, here's the birthday girl, so first slice goes to you, Amigo. Don't worry it's positively ages before you hit the half century.
> 
> It's best eaten with a fork, this cake, so a bit posh. Enjoy, and once again, Happy Birthday xxx



Aww thanks folks, you've all been so kind and made my birthday special!


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Once the candles have been blown out and the birthday girl has made her wish - may I have a slice with lemon tea - please.
> 
> Cheers


...and a slice of the cake goes to Hazel along with a lemon tea. Two of her five a day, putting everyone to shame, as usual


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Aww thanks folks, you've all been so kind and made my birthday special!


Because you're worth it


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Because you're worth it



Mwah! X


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and gang  Candles all blown out? Good stuff, I best help Amigo out by taking a slice off her hands with a strong black coffee please


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, I'd love a slice of birthday cake now the candles have been blown out and it's 'official' And a virtual cuppa, please, while I wait for my real one. Just came in from the garden a tad hypo, poured the water into the teapot, then realised I hadn't boiled the kettle first. Doh!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi all, can I please have a slice of Amigos birthday cake, yum!


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and gang  Candles all blown out? Good stuff, I best help Amigo out by taking a slice off her hands with a strong black coffee please



Good afternoon, Flower. Very noble of you, sparing Amigo those calories. So here's a slice with a double shot Americano. Force it down


----------



## Ljc

Amigo May I please have a slice of your birthday cake please, it looks
 
Sorry about the drool Mike, I just couldn't help it.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, I'd love a slice of birthday cake now the candles have been blown out and it's 'official' And a virtual cuppa, please, while I wait for my real one. Just came in from the garden a tad hypo, poured the water into the teapot, then realised I hadn't boiled the kettle first. Doh!


Well, Robin, if this cake doesn't fix your hypo you're done for

One urgent slice with a cuppa is yours. Do tell us if it works


----------



## Amigo

Hubbie says all these virtual treats are a good idea. He's just described the virtual Rolex he's got me! 

I've told him that's fine and in keeping with the theme, I hope he enjoys his new virtual partner!


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi all, can I please have a slice of Amigos birthday cake, yum!


Hi Lucy, after your self controlled wait, a slice is yours. Hope it was worth the wait


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Amigo May I please have a slice of your birthday cake please, it looks
> View attachment 3331
> Sorry about the drool Mike, I just couldn't help it.


Hi Lin, don't worry about the drool, this place could with a water feature, so here's your slice, with a fork, of course. I'd better give you a pack of tissues as well. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Well, Robin, if this cake doesn't fix your hypo you're done for
> 
> One urgent slice with a cuppa is yours. Do tell us if it works


Worked a treat, thanks, the fat doesn't slow down the sugar absorption at all in virtual-land.


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> Very noble of you, sparing Amigo those calories. So here's a slice with a double shot Americano. Force it down



I like to help where I can  I've searched the cupboards for anything remotely orange and chocolate - Tunnock's Snowball and sugar free orange squash it is then


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> I like to help where I can  I've searched the cupboards for anything remotely orange and chocolate - Tunnock's Snowball and sugar free orange squash it is then


I don't know about you, Flower but I find Tunnock's snowballs, certainly in the afternoon, hardly affect my BG at all. Very strange. Or god bless Levemir. Or Humalog, which I'm finding hangs on longer and longer as I get older.


----------



## Flower

I went hypo after my first Snowball experiment and hit 3.4 so I'm only having insulin for 9 g cho and not the 17 g they claim to be. A new unlikely contender for non spiking health food?


----------



## mikeyB

I'll drink to that, Flower


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Choccy orange cake nom nom nom. A slice and a cup of tea would go down very nicely if there is any left.
@Amigo , I may be being presumptuous in assuming you are oot on the town tonight, but have a fab time.xx


----------



## mikeyB

Hi GG. There is indeed cake left. A slice of that and a cup of tea is yours to enjoy. 

If Amigo isn't going out on the razzle tonight we'd better ring the undertakers


----------



## Amigo

Greyhound Gal said:


> Choccy orange cake nom nom nom. A slice and a cup of tea would go down very nicely if there is any left.
> @Amigo , I may be being presumptuous in assuming you are oot on the town tonight, but have a fab time.xx



Just had my hair done and will be certainly out on the birthday razzle tonight GG! Thanks for best wishes x


----------



## mikeyB

Ah yes, the Friday afternoon perm then on to Wigan Casino. Those were the days


----------



## mikeyB

Mind, you're perhaps too young to remember those days, Amigo,  I keep forgetting I'm historical.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> Ah yes, the Friday afternoon perm then on to Wigan Casino. Those were the days



Can't see you with a perm Mr B


----------



## mikeyB

Should have seen me when I was younger GG. If I let my hair grow, it goes into curls and waves. A stylist at Vidal Sassons once told me off for straightening it, then she dried it, not with a drier, but just drawing her fingers through my hair.

Good job I was wearing one of those drape things that went down to my knees.


----------



## Ljc

Could I possibly have some more cake and a root beer please Mike .
I'm having a little celebration.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. Has the sun come out or something?

So, a bit more cake and root beer for you. Celebrate away


----------



## mikeyB

Actually just discovered why you're celebrating. Don't blame you, carry on celebrating


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, gang, following the current philosophy of only closing when the IPL cricket finishes, today's celebrations are now over. Not for Amigo, though, who will be putting on her best make up, a drop of belladonna in the eyes to widen the pupils, and drinking a glass of milk with two ibuprofen as hangover protection. 

Today has been such a success, if anyone else would like a special birthday cake, send me a PM with your likes, and I will endeavour to create something special for you. Candles optional.

I'll be back tomorrow at approx 10.15. It will be another glorious sunny day here, and when I put the dog out last thing, the sky will be filled with stars. And it's the weekend, so you're allowed a lie in

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep untroubled by hypos or bladder.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all

And another warm, bright sunny day here in Scottishland. I've just had a double shot Americano to get the neurones firing.

Anyone need the same assist?


----------



## Robin

Ooh, yes please, anything with caffeine, need to get off my backside and start doing something useful. I've been sitting here with a glazed look on my face with a vision of the future, having read the thread on FIASP and its effect on a Krispy Kreme Doughnut. Sorry, drooled all over the counter again.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. It's the weekend, you aren't supposed to do anything useful apart from enjoying life

Here's a double shot cappuccino to give you a lift. Or at the very least, get you vertical


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike and everyone.
I could do with a double shot Americano.  I'm getting ready to hibernate till at least mid June so I  need to stoke up.  A full Scottish with extra black pud  followed by two toasts with lashings of butter, another coffee and some ginger nuts should do the trick thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. How can you hibernate? It's summer, the cricket season is just getting going, the footie season is ending, and world war 3 hasn't started yet

However, I will indulge you with a double shot Americano, full Scottish with extra BP and toast, and ginger nuts to follow. And a spoon.

Enjoy. See you in June


----------



## Amigo

I'm in the process of packing so I need a very cold drink to refresh me (and I'm a bit dehydrated!). I could eat a sausage roll too for some reason.

Decent, grungey old rock group on last night. I can forgive anyone who does Led Zeppelin, Rainbow and Gary Moore  Son has got laryngitis nicely in time for the get away! Hopefully I won't get it and the sun will soothe things!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. I loathe packing. Must be even worse with a hangover

So how to refresh? How's about fresh orange, ice cold with a splash of equally cold diet Lilt, and a dash of orange bitters? That'll perk you up

Plus of course, one free range sausage roll.


----------



## Amigo

QUOTE="mikeyB, post: 715846, member: 15941"]Morning Amigo. I loathe packing. Must be even worse with a hangover

So how to refresh? How's about fresh orange, ice cold with a splash of equally cold diet Lilt, and a dash of orange bitters? That'll perk you up

Plus of course, one free range sausage roll.[/QUOTE]

Sounds just right Mike, I need the fizz in there. No hangover thankfully but appear to have packed the amount I'd need to emigrate there!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning Mike and all, a big brunch for me please, my usual vegetarian plus apple crumble and custard or any other delicious cake you have. To drink how about fresh lemonade and to finish a strong coffee.
No sunshine here and may also hibernate all day, it is a pyjama day and luckily I can eat at your cafe as there is not much here!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning NJ. Shame about the weather. It's all caused by Brexit. European revenge

So, one full bore vegetarian, and I can do apple crumble and custard, plus fresh lemonade and a strong coffee. 

Should just about keep you going till teatime


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Good morning NJ. Shame about the weather. It's all caused by Brexit. European revenge
> 
> So, one full bore vegetarian, and I can do apple crumble and custard, plus fresh lemonade and a strong coffee.
> 
> Should just about keep you going till teatime


Oh Lucky me, that will help with dealing with the any Brexit revenge plus gloom about the election as well as my hunger.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, gang I must depart for a while to get myself sorted and get in some supplies. 

Need to put on some factor 15 for this trip. Sorry to rub it in

I'll see you later


----------



## Ljc

Mike before you go, can I have cake and coffee please


----------



## Ljc

Oops see I'm to late


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, sorry I'm late back, real life interfered. Twisted my bad hip manoeuvring the wheelchair into launch position, so that's a two Tramadol forfeit according to the rules. And rather than you hearing me groaning like wimpy men do, I waited for the magic capsules to work. So here I am, high as a kite, and ready for duty.

So Lin, if you still need the Madeira and coffee, here it is with apologies.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang, sorry I'm late back, real life interfered. Twisted my bad hip manoeuvring the wheelchair into launch position, so that's a two Tramadol forfeit according to the rules. And rather than you hearing me groaning like wimpy men do, I waited for the magic capsules to work. So here I am, high as a kite, and ready for duty.
> 
> So Lin, if you still need the Madeira and coffee, here it is with apologies.



Did you do that Beatles song, 'Twist and Shout' Mike? Ouch....hope you're ok.

I'm just back in and feeling a bit orf generally. Hope I'm not getting my son's cold. I'd better have something medicinal like a slice of lemon meringue and a nice cuppa tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, I'm ok now. It wasn't Twist and Shout, it was Twist and F***. A nearby dunnock gave me a dirty look. (That's poetry)

Sure, loaded with vitamins, a slice of lemon meringue and a cup of tea is a cold-killing juggernaut


----------



## mikeyB

Well, was it something I said? I've been lounging around watching cricket and playing on the Pancreatitis Forum while you've all been pouring lighter fluid on the barbecue till you remember it's a gas barbecue, and the cylinder is empty. Campylobacter infection missed till another day, then.

Not something you will get having brekkie here, I might say, starting from 10.15 tomorrow for those of you heathens not going to church to pray for a diabetes cure in 10 years, and all the mice dying in that cause

Have a good evening, and fine night's sleep, ready for another day at the garden centre fighting your way past pensioners who could have gone there perfectly well during the week. A little frisson of irritation to brighten a dull day

I'll see ya tomorrow


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, was it something I said? I've been lounging around watching cricket and playing on the Pancreatitis Forum while you've all been pouring lighter fluid on the barbecue till you remember it's a gas barbecue, and the cylinder is empty. Campylobacter infection missed till another day, then.
> 
> Not something you will get having brekkie here, I might say, starting from 10.15 tomorrow for those of you heathens not going to church to pray for a diabetes cure in 10 years, and all the mice dying in that cause
> 
> Have a good evening, and fine night's sleep, ready for another day at the garden centre fighting your way past pensioners who could have gone there perfectly well during the week. A little frisson of irritation to brighten a dull day
> 
> I'll see ya tomorrow



Sorry for my absence Mike. I've been ironing shorts and looking for adapter plugs, insect repellant and such like in between loo visits because I've got a tummy upset. Sure it wasn't anything from the Allygus though!
Hope you have a good evening x


----------



## Ljc

Mike Sorry to hear you twisted your bad hip , hope it's not too painful now.

Rant alert.
Was engrossed in a couple of films then cooked liver (yuk) , onions and potatoes for dad nothing hard in that is their .....wrong every bla**ted thing that could go wrong went wrongincluding the freezer drawer getting stuck.
Then While he's eating and I'm trying to chill he tells me he's gone off liver grrrr , he ate it though.
Sorry for the rant , just needed to get it off my chest.
I'll have that lovely cake and a coffee tomorrow if that's all right with you.
Now I'm going to make myself an options hot choc and put a slug of Baileys in it, I might even nick one of the individual Battenberg cakes I bought for dad



Amigo said:


> Sorry for my absence Mike. I've been ironing shorts and looking for adapter plugs, insect repellant and such like in between loo visits because I've got a tummy upset. Sure it wasn't anything from the Allygus though!
> Hope you have a good evening x


Oh no Amigo,  I hope your tum has settled down.
Have Safe journey tomorrow and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, I feel like a right slob compared to you two.

Have good holiday Amigo, hope the tum settles down. The best insect repellent is Avon Skin so Soft spray moisturiser. Mind you, you're not exactly going to a yellow fever zone. Don't drink too much...

And Lin, I'll have the liver if your dad doesn't want it. Mrs B hates it


----------



## Robin

Spent the afternoon in front of the TV watching people falling off horses at the Badminton Horse trials. And making a lemon merringue pie for Daughter's Eve of birthday treat ( no time tomorrow, because we'll be riding, and hoping not to fall off). Have just injected a Bolus greater than my basal for the whole day, to cope with it,  Have a good evening, Everyone.


----------



## Ljc

I'm in agreement with Mrs B .  Your welcome to the rest of the liver.


----------



## Ditto

It's ages since we had liver and onions, might have to get some next week.

I would have been in but my connection was kaput as usual. You can keep the battenburg though, yuck. Mike you are so funny.


----------



## mikeyB

Goooooood morning folks. Yet another cloudless sunny day with a lovely gentle breeze. It's already 18 degrees. It's often like this in May on the island, with the kicker in the last week. Round about the 25th, the midges emerge from winter underground, so I'll be ordering my Skin so Soft moisturiser spray from Avon today, so that I can laugh at tourists reeking of Deet, which Scottish midges like for hors d'oeuvres.

I'm just drinking a double shot cappuccino with cinnamon sprinkles.

What do you lovely people want?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Goooooood morning folks. Yet another cloudless sunny day with a lovely gentle breeze. It's already 18 degrees. It's often like this in May on the island, with the kicker in the last week. Round about the 25th, the midges emerge from winter underground, so I'll be ordering my Skin so Soft moisturiser spray from Avon today, so that I can laugh at tourists reeking of Deet, which Scottish midges like for hors d'oeuvres.
> 
> I'm just drinking a double shot cappuccino with cinnamon sprinkles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you lovely people want?



Morning folks, just doing the final bits and pieces before heading off to the sun (not not Mull?!)

I'll pop in from time to time.

Keep well and see you all soon x


----------



## mikeyB

All the best Amigo, have a great time, behave yourself, and come back refreshed, tanned and skint.


----------



## Ditto

I heard that before about Skin So Soft. ::nods:: I'd like a coffee made with milk and a heaped sugar in it please, with a toasted teacake. It is lovely here today, bit nippy as yet but it might warm up with any luck.Wonder what it is about midges and Scotland? When we went on that coach tour to Oban and places the tour guide told us about a little island they also wanted to cultivate as a tourist venture but they just couldn't eradicate the midges and had to give it up as a bad job.

Have a lovely time Amigo. 

eta
I wonder if it was the midges that kept the Romans away?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ditto. Big hairy men with claymores kept the Romans away, they couldn't be bothered with these men who just wouldn't stop fighting. 

One lovely milky coffee coming up, with a toasted tea cake. Nice simple brekkie, but ticking the right boxes if you ask me


----------



## Ditto

Mornin'  Thank you. Is it Lurpak? That's my favourite. I thought a claymore was a whisky. My family luvs it.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  
Mike I'd love a large Nescafé and egg in fried crusty bread, make a hole in the bread put it the pan , egg goes inthe hole and fry both sides, its luverly


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Mornin'  Thank you. Is it Lurpak? That's my favourite. I thought a claymore was a whisky. My family luvs it.



A claymore is a big stonking two handed sword long, long before it was used to name a whisky. Bet there's a sword on the label.

It is Lurpak as it happens, but only because I couldn't get any Grahams.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Mike I'd love a large Nescafé and egg in fried crusty bread, make a hole in the bread put it the pan , egg goes inthe hole and fry both sides, its luverly


Morning Lin. You're right, that's a really delicious way to eat an egg with bread, Maggie will do that for you no prob. Plus a large Nescafé Gold. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to get out and get supplies and the weighty papers, smarten up and grab a bit of Vit D.

I'll be back this aftie with cakes and biccies (plus all day  brekkies for oversleepers and maybe Lucy is on nights).

See you later - any emergency caffeine inputs can be supplied by the ever patient Maggie


----------



## Rosiecarmel

When you get back Mike, I'd love one of your finest cups of Yorkshire tea, these hospital brews just aren't good enough!!  

Hope you are well x


----------



## Hazel

Mike, can I have my usual please and a slice of fruit cake please, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> When you get back Mike, I'd love one of your finest cups of Yorkshire tea, these hospital brews just aren't good enough!!
> 
> Hope you are well x



 Hi Rosie, good to see you. You're sure right about the tea there Rosie. How's things going with you? Been surgeried yet? I'm bumbling along. But a new hip by mid July should perk me up. I can stop taking 'orrible Tramadol then. 

So, one mug of delicious Yorkshire Tea is yours - it doesn't come in cups, I'm afraid


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike, can I have my usual please and a slice of fruit cake please, thanks


Hi Hazel. Bearing up in the heat of tropical Scotland? I'm panting almost as much as the dog

So, one refreshing lemon tea and slice of fruitcake for you. Have a pleasant relax


----------



## Ljc

Can I have  a Nescafé and a large slice of cake please. 
It's trying to brighten up a bit here. I've still got my thermals on though.


----------



## mikeyB

Poor Lin. We've got every window in the house open in a vain attempt to cool down. I've eaten an unbolussed-for mini magnum to cool off. Didn't work, apart from making me want a full sized one, which I resisted.

I noticed watching the cricket at Lords that they were complaining of the cold. There's nothing like a bit of schadenfreude to brighten the day

Anyway, gloating over, a Nescafé and a slice of Victoria sponge can maybe soften the blow


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Can I have  a Nescafé and a large slice of cake please.
> It's trying to brighten up a bit here. I've still got my thermals on though.


Sunny here, and boiling! Just been riding with short sleeved shirt and nothing over the top.
Afternoon, Mike, mug of builder's tea please. Nothing virtual to eat, got real birthday cake to have later, for daughters birthday. Glucose levels still recovering from last night's eve-of-birthday lemon merringue pie.


----------



## Hazel

Well - this will either raise a smile, or get me locked up.

I am a huge Michel Bubble FAN and I am currently listening to his Christmas album and singing along.

Mike what are you putting in the lemon tea???


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Sunny here, and boiling! Just been riding with short sleeved shirt and nothing over the top.
> Afternoon, Mike, mug of builder's tea please. Nothing virtual to eat, got real birthday cake to have later, for daughters birthday. Glucose levels still recovering from last night's eve-of-birthday lemon merringue pie.



Afternoon, Robin. Definitely T shirt and shorts day today here, but not in public. Bet it was fun riding in the sun. Robin of Arabia.

One mug of builder's tea for you. Enjoy the party


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Well - this will either raise a smile, or get me locked up.
> 
> I am a huge Michel Bubble FAN and I am currently listening to his Christmas album and singing along.
> 
> Mike what are you putting in the lemon tea???


It'll get me locked up if I tell you what I put in the lemon tea.


----------



## grovesy

When Lords was on here earlier the weather thier looked like we have had here most of the week. Although the sun did get out long enough to warm things up earlier but still a bit chilly when the wind blows. The greenhouse did manage to get up to 28 but did not stay their for long.


----------



## Ljc

I  Don't know what's happened , the skies going blue and something  round and yellow has appeared up there, do you think it's something I should be worried about.


----------



## Ljc

A magnum eh Mike, I haven't had one in years bet it was luverly. 
I'd love an ice cream float if you have the makings. 
If not I'll have an iced Nescafé and some ginger nuts please


----------



## mikeyB

Sure I can make you an ice cream float. Root beer ok? I can't be bothered unlocking the ginger nut shipping container


----------



## Ljc

Root beer is fine Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

On its way, Lin. Pretend it's summer


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> On its way, Lin. Pretend it's summer


I don't have to pretend,  it's arrived and it's nice and toasty YAY.


----------



## Ljc

I could go a strawberry tart and a Nescafé, got to make the most of this few hours of summer


----------



## mikeyB

Oh, OK, then Lin. You have to make the most of it while you've got it. 

One strawberry tart and a Nescafé is yours. If I had a licence, I'd be offering you a Pimms as well


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Oh, OK, then Lin. You have to make the most of it while you've got it.
> 
> One strawberry tart and a Nescafé is yours. If I had a licence, I'd be offering you a Pimms as well


Now that's a thought a Pimms would go down a treat right now but I'll have another Nescafé instead if you please.


----------



## mikeyB

Many apologies, I got hit by a bad hypo. God knows why. I feel bloody awful. I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Many apologies, I got hit by a bad hypo. God knows why. I feel bloody awful. I'll see you tomorrow.



Oh no , I hope your ok now And feel lots better.


----------



## Amigo

Flying in with a quick hello from the sun where I'm relaxing with a nice cool drink.

Splendid buffet breakfast will have stretched the meter to the 'behave yourself' level but what the hell! 

Bfn folks x


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> Flying in with a quick hello from the sun where I'm relaxing with a nice cool drink.
> 
> Splendid buffet breakfast will have stretched the meter to the 'behave yourself' level but what the hell!
> 
> Bfn folks x


Ooh, jealous, we're back to grey gloom again this morning!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Flying in with a quick hello from the sun where I'm relaxing with a nice cool drink.
> 
> Splendid buffet breakfast will have stretched the meter to the 'behave yourself' level but what the hell!
> 
> Bfn folks x


Well your on holiday so your meter should forgive you a few treats.
Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Ooh, jealous, we're back to grey gloom again this morning!


Same here, it's not fair is it


----------



## Hazel

Hello from another beautiful, warm, sunny day in central Scotland.

Is Mike around?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang, another stunning sunny warm day here on the People's Democratic Republic of Mull. Not a cloud in the sky again. We'll be getting water tankers from the mainland if this keeps up.

I'm back to normal now, but slept for 10 hours. I'm a great believer in just giving your body free rein to do the right thing. It's not something most people are at liberty to do, but it does work, unsurprisingly. 

Welcome to the late late breakfast show


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, glad whatever passes for normality has resumed. ( rereading that sentence, it sounds really rude, but I think you know what I mean) The Cotswolds have let me down, we've been matching your Mull sunniness, but not today, we have cold, overcast gloom. So a cappucino and a croissant, please, to recuperate after the weekly supermarket run.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh well, never mind Robin. I do know what you mean, it doesn't sound rude at all. I can't imagine you ever being rude except when you fall off.

Well done for getting the shopping in, your reward is a coffee and croissant, but only if you've finished the unpacking


----------



## Ljc

It's good to hear your back to normal after your horrible trip to hypoland yesterday. 
The weather has returned to normal here , Ive got a nice warm cardi on 

Mike can I have a full Scottish please and a nice warming hot choc please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. It's good to be back to normal, it does make life easier.

I don't understand this weather. Must be Brexit, can't be anything else.

Anyway, one full Scottish is on its way, with a warming hot choccie. Wrap up warm


----------



## Stitch147

Hi Mikey and everyone else, hope you're all ok and had a good weekend. I know its early but can I have tea and cake please.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Lin,, the hot choccie is free. I owe you one


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Mikey and everyone else, hope you're all ok and had a good weekend. I know its early but can I have tea and cake please.


Hiya, Stitch, hope you had a good weekend away from the poisonous air.

Course you can have tea and cake, sounds like a perfectly normal breakfast to me

So, one cup of tea and a slice of yummy Madeira. (I almost said to dunk, then). Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Good you had no ill effects from the hypo

Great to be back  amongst friends.

Mike, can I have my usual please


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike I'd completely forgotten  about the hot choc.
Could I have a slice of cram cake as well please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel, get out and get some Vitamin D while you can, it's gotta last you till next April.

Course you're among friends here. This is non confrontational cafe, apart from folk who put Ketchup on sausage butties

One lemon tea coming up. Have good unwind


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Thanks Mike I'd completely forgotten  about the hot choc.
> Could I have a slice of cram cake as well please.


Erm, I think you mean cream cake don't you? Cram cake is what you eat before exams

So sure, you can have a slice of typo cake, Enojy


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I must go out in the baking heat to get some supplies, and more ice cream. And the papers, which after a weekend of local government result supplements will be a relief. 

See you later for coffee, cake, and late brekkies for creatures of the night

Maggie will assist with any emergency coffees. She gave me a right bollocking for turning up late. I spend my life being berated by women


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Erm, I think you mean cream cake don't you? Cram cake is what you eat before exams
> 
> So sure, you can have a slice of typo cake, Enojy



I'm so glad ipad put m instead of p


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang, I'm back in action after my visit to Spar and lunch.  My goodness, tourists bringing their English shopping manners here are a real pest, though they just about stop short of kicking my stick out of the way. Pig ignorant, some folk.

Anybody fancy coffee and cake?


----------



## mikeyB

Still very warm here. Ben the dog just got back from his walk with Mrs B. Panting, hot and bothered. Think a hose down is required.

Ben's almost as bad.


----------



## Ljc

Knock knock ....... is it safe to come in


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. You don't count as an ignorant English shopper, because you have a full Scottish for breakfast. Shows effort


----------



## Ljc

Suns late on parade again, it's only just turned up,   I reckon it's on a work to rule. 
I'll have an iced Nescafé and a fresh cream slice please


----------



## mikeyB

Ooh yummy. Haven't had a cream slice for decades.

One fresh cream slice and an iced Nescafé. If you keep having these totems of summer, it might yet happen, Lin, keep up the good work


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, IPL cricket has finished, so the cafe is closing for the night. Quiet afternoon, but that's Mondays for you. 

This Monday, of course, is VE Day, but if you can find a single TV programme dedicated to this on the schedules tonight you're better than I am. You can make of that what you will, I'm making no more comment than that.

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies - or cake, of course

Have a pleasant evening - it's still sunny and warm here - and a pleasant night's sleep.


----------



## Ljc

Night night Mike, sweet dreams.


----------



## Ditto

Are you open yet? I'm spitting feathers. Need a milky coffee and poached eggs on buttery toast. Good morning all.


----------



## mikeyB

Good Morning all. The sun is shining, just a gentle warm breeze, and all is well with the world.  

And a special good morning to Ditto, who appears to have forgotten to pluck the bird before eating Poached eggs on buttery toast coming up, along with a nice milky coffee. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, can I please have a fry up and a pot of Assam tea, I'm starving lol!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. Is this you just back from work? I can never keep up with your shifts

Anyway, you clearly need sustenance, so here's a full English and toast, and a nice pot of Assam Tea, loaded with anti oxidants or something. Have a good upload


----------



## Ljc

A very Good morninnnng from sunny Beltinge, it's warm too . Must be all my iced coffees .
Mike I'd love a Nescafé, some scrambled egg with cheese , 2sausages , fried onions , black pud , 2of my special toasts and lime marmalade and another Nescafé please. 
After feeding from the fridge last night I'm still hungry


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Are you open yet? I'm spitting feathers. Need a milky coffee and poached eggs on buttery toast. Good morning all.


You ok Ditto ?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> A very Good morninnnng from sunny Beltinge, it's warm too . Must be all my iced coffees .
> Mike I'd love a Nescafé, some scrambled egg with cheese , 2sausages , fried onions , black pud , 2of my special toasts and lime marmalade and another Nescafé please.
> After feeding from the fridge last night I'm still hungry


Morning Lin, good to hear the weather has got realistic at last, so you can get the staff to bring this breakfast to you on the decking.

Right, one breakfast a la carte, with burnt toast and marmalade is yours, along with sequential mugs of the staff's Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Ljc said:


> You ok Ditto ?


I'm more than okay, I'm proper perky.  I have got my new meter ::does cartwheels:: An angel sent it to me and didn't even ask me for postage nor did she give me a return address and the parcel was addressed to 'Ditto' LOL I don't know what the postie thought. I was just in need of a cuppa. 



> Many people, especially those under 50 years of age, are clear what '*spitting feathers*' means to them, that is, 'angry, or agitated'. ... The 'thirsty' *meaning* has certainly had had the longer life. '*Spitting feathers*' appears to derive from the earlier term '*spitting* white' (to eject frothy-white sputum from a dry mouth).
> *'Spitting feathers' - the meaning and origin of this phrase*
> www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/spitting-feathers.html


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks mike, I've been off the last few nights, not that I sleep very well at night . I'm back at work tomorrow.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I love the expression spitting feathers!


----------



## Ditto

> Poached eggs on buttery toast coming up, along with a nice milky coffee. Enjoy


I did, most virtuously.  Have a good day all, I'm off to pick up my new specs. I get three pairs this time for some reason which is good because I'm always breaking the arms off, they get mangled in my pocket.


----------



## mikeyB

I do the same thing with my reading glasses, Ditto, you're not alone

Earlier,when you said you were proper perky, didn't you mean you were right made up? Or didn't you  want to risk being misunderstood?


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, it's time for me to go and get supplies. I've got a big secret for this afternoon ( and other afternoons as well, I hope).

Maggie will help out with any emergency coffee and stuff.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks. I'm back (rather late due to gardener arriving). Th big surprise is that the giant eclair shown by Donald's "Feast" post isn't fantasy, I've sourced some so got a regular (ish) supply.

Coffee, anyone?


----------



## Robin

Whoop whoop! Giant eclair, yes please, and a cappucino to go with it ( I know it's not done to drink cappucino after lunch, but what the heck, it's the best thing to go with an eclair). And it'll take my mind off the absence of weather. By that I mean it isn't raining, it isn't sunny, it isn't foggy, it isn't windy. It's neither hot nor cold. It's just...meh!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. It's still sunny and warm here. 

So, first out of the blocks for the giant eclairs? Get here by horse? Very impressive. One giant eclair (they aren't as big as all that, really) and a cappuccino. Enjoy.  

(But wait till you see the bill)


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> But wait till you see the bill)


I'm assuming the virtual bill is like the virtual carbs. One has no effect on the bank balance, the other has no effect on the blood sugar. Hope that made sense, I just came in from the garden and realised I felt a bit wobbly, and am currently treating a 2.7 with a real mars bar.


----------



## mikeyB

Eek. That's rotten. Will a Mars bar work quick enough?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Eek. That's rotten. Will a Mars bar work quick enough?


Quick enough for my purpose now, thanks Mike, I'm 5.4 already. If I'd had more insulin on board or thought I was still dropping, I'd have eaten something quicker. I'm just fed up with FPs and JBs!


----------



## Hazel

Mike do have a bottle of brandy hidden away for medicinal purposes.    I was the the hospital yesterday and most of today.    My friend whose cancer became stage 4, is fading.    I doubt she will see the weekend sadly.

Failing strong liquor, my usual


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> Mike do have a bottle of brandy hidden away for medicinal purposes.    I was the the hospital yesterday and most of today.    My whose cancer became stage 4, is fading.    I doubt she will see the weekend sadly.
> 
> Failing strong liquor, my usual


Oh Hazel, I'm so sorry.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh no, Hazel, that's awful. Which hospital is she in?

One lemon tea coming up, and that glass of brown liquid with it is some iced tea I want you to try.


----------



## Hazel

Local one, Hairmyres

Thanks both

Hate this


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Mike do have a bottle of brandy hidden away for medicinal purposes.    I was the the hospital yesterday and most of today.    My friend whose cancer became stage 4, is fading.    I doubt she will see the weekend sadly.
> 
> Failing strong liquor, my usual


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Hazel

Can I have another lemon tea please and something mindblowingly calorific


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay, Hazel, had to go to the boys room. Did wash my hands, before you ask

Well, a lemon tea is easy, and so is the calories. You should try these giant chocolate eclairs. Well one, anyway. Enough calories to challenge the contents of an entire insulin pen.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Mike do have a bottle of brandy hidden away for medicinal purposes.    I was the the hospital yesterday and most of today.    My friend whose cancer became stage 4, is fading.    I doubt she will see the weekend sadly.
> 
> Failing strong liquor, my usual


So sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## Ljc

Oooh yes a  giant eclair and an iced Nescafé please. Its lovely and warm my bones have thawed out at last.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. How to reach a woman's heart. A giant eclair. Had I known this 44 years ago I wouldn't have need to buy all that bloody Blue Nun.

So, one giant eclair and an iced Nescafé. It really is summer


----------



## mikeyB

OK punters and eclair gobblers, it's time for me to earn a crust as chief cook and bottle washer in the real world. Actually, Mr Bosch does the washing up.

Anyway, closing for the day. I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie of any sort.  Have a good evening, and an untroubled kip.

Remember, it's Wednesday tomorrow, so time to start winding down for the weekend. (Civil Service Rule Book 1974 ch 17 para 12)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I can't believe I missed the giant eclairs boo hoo!!!!


----------



## Hazel

I just got a call - my friend just passed away.

I might not be around tomorrow


----------



## Ljc

I am so sorry Hazel.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

So sorry to hear such sad news @Hazel (((hugs)))


----------



## mikeyB

My thoughts go with you Hazel. Such a hard loss.

Don't bother about us, just come back when you're ready.


----------



## Robin

Thinking of you, Hazel.(((hugs)))


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning campers. Sun's hiding behind high cloud this morning - bit of a relief, to be honest. 

Don't worry, Lucy we have a supply of the giant eclairs, but even with my morally liberal views, nobody is getting one for brekkie. Apart from you, of course, as it may be a bedtime snack

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Everyone. Mike we've got it all here, sun, sea , sand well shingle  really and a nice cooling breeze  _smug _  
I'd love a Nescafé, egg on  fried bread, 2 sausages, lots of black pud, another Nescafé and my usual toast and marmalade. Here's a new battery for your smoke alarm, the daily testing must be running the battery down by now.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, lovely day here too, so I'm going to spend the nice sunny afternoon driving to Heathrow to dump the kids there. Not permanently, they're going on hol together, and in two weeks I will have to go and collect them, if they haven't murdered each other in the meantime.( They haven't tried traveling together since they became independent adults).
So, better have something caffeinated to help the concentration on the M40.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning Everyone. Mike we've got it all here, sun, sea , sand well shingle  really and a nice cooling breeze  _smug _
> I'd love a Nescafé, egg on  fried bread, 2 sausages, lots of black pud, another Nescafé and my usual toast and marmalade. Here's a new battery for your smoke alarm, the daily testing must be running the battery down by now.



Morning Lin. You made me jump, I was having a nice little doze. 

Sure I can do that for you, it's becoming your regular order. 

We don't need batteries for the smoke alarms, they run on the mains, but thanks for the thought


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, lovely day here too, so I'm going to spend the nice sunny afternoon driving to Heathrow to dump the kids there. Not permanently, they're going on hol together, and in two weeks I will have to go and collect them, if they haven't murdered each other in the meantime.( They haven't tried traveling together since they became independent adults).
> So, better have something caffeinated to help the concentration on the M40.


 Morning Robin. Can't say I envy you your afternoon. Bet the first argument happens before you reach the drop off area

I'd better do you a double shot Latte, but make sure everyone has a wee before you set off, remember what it used to be like


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Can't say I envy you your afternoon. Bet the first argument happens before you reach the drop off area
> 
> I'd better do you a double shot Latte, but make sure everyone has a wee before you set off, remember what it used to be like


Memories! At least they now own various electronic devices, and we won't have to play I Spy in the traffic jam.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I've got to go away for a little while to get myself fit for social purpose and get in some supplies. I'm going to see if I can get bulk discount on the giant eclairs.

I'll be back a little later for coffee and cakes, and I'll make sure there is an eclair for when Robin returns suffering from road rage withdrawal.

See you soon


----------



## Ditto

I 'm very sorry Hazel for your loss. We've all lost too many to that.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> Hi Rosie, good to see you. You're sure right about the tea there Rosie. How's things going with you? Been surgeried yet? I'm bumbling along. But a new hip by mid July should perk me up. I can stop taking 'orrible Tramadol then.
> 
> So, one mug of delicious Yorkshire Tea is yours - it doesn't come in cups, I'm afraid



J


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> Hi Rosie, good to see you. You're sure right about the tea there Rosie. How's things going with you? Been surgeried yet? I'm bumbling along. But a new hip by mid July should perk me up. I can stop taking 'orrible Tramadol then.
> 
> So, one mug of delicious Yorkshire Tea is yours - it doesn't come in cups, I'm afraid



I had my surgery 5 weeks ago now! Time sure does fly. However, I was in hospital Sunday due to tonsillitis and DKA happening over the course of Saturday evening which was very scary indeed. You can read about it on my post in general messageboard

Great news about the new hip  any news on the pump situation?

A nice G+T would be brill thanks! With extra ice to soothe my throat


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Rosie, you must be delirious ordering a G&T in this booze free cafe. I've got, specially for you, a taster plate of all our best cakes, most of which involve cream, chocolate or otherwise. Nary a teaspoonful each, but loaded with flavour. You can have that on order any time you like

And a cup of iced tea to help it all past your sore throat.


----------



## grovesy

Sorry to heàr, this take care of yourself.


----------



## Hazel

My usual Mike please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel. I won't ask how you are. I know how you are.

One lemon tea coming up, small consolation.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, Rosie, you must be delirious ordering a G&T in this booze free cafe. I've got, specially for you, a taster plate of all our best cakes, most of which involve cream, chocolate or otherwise. Nary a teaspoonful each, but loaded with flavour. You can have that on order any time you like
> 
> And a cup of iced tea to help it all past your sore throat.


 
It was worth a try for the gin  
This taster platter sounds very exciting! The most chocolate I've had in weeks!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hazel said:


> My usual Mike please



My condolences, Hazel. Thinking of you xx


----------



## mikeyB

The first to try the hedonistic taster platter, designed specially for the smaller tum. Let me know what you think


----------



## Hazel

Rosiecarmel said:


> My condolences, Hazel. Thinking of you xx



Bless you Rosie - hope you are home and feeling better


----------



## mikeyB

By the way folks, it's Bono's birthday today. Now normally, I populate the jukebox with the birthday boy or girl's artistic output. In this case I'm happy to make an exception. There are standards which I will not drop.

He's 57, old enough to know better if you ask me.

If I'm overwhelmed by protesting U2 fans, you will be ignored.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon mike, I'd love a giant eclair and a pot of your finest Assam please and no protesting from me lol!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Getting ready for work? Out of PJ's yet? (That sounds like a honeymooners shout, but you know what I mean).

One giant eclair and pot of Assams finest for you then


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lol! Just had a bath and put PJs on and going to try and grab an hours kip before work


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Arghh!! Can't sleep, neighbour opposite mowing the f###i ng lawn


----------



## Robin

Am I too late for my giant eclair? Just got back from Heathrow, why people do that trip every day beats me! Traffic was horrendous. Am partially restored, however, because the last ten mins of the journey is on our quiet roads,and through one of the woods which is knee deep in bluebells at the moment.


----------



## mikeyB

No you're not too late by one over. The IPL Cricket hasn't quite finished 

So yes, you  can reward yourself with a giant eclair. You'd better have a quick latte as well, unless you had the slow cooker filled before you went


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> No you're not too late by one over. The IPL Cricket hasn't quite finished
> 
> So yes, you  can reward yourself with a giant eclair. You'd better have a quick latte as well, unless you had the slow cooker filled before you went


Thanks, Mike. Poached eggs are on! Decided it was the quickest option.


----------



## Ljc

Hope I'm not too late for a giant eclair and an iced Nescafé.


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Lin, cutting it fine again. One giant eclair and an iced Nescafe coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, time for me to close the doors on another day of virtual carb consumption, very enjoyable too.

I'm off to cook some poor fish that was swimming happily in the sea, not a care in the world a few days ago.  I'm sure it's happy sating my hunger, a noble cause if ever there was one.

I'll be back to tomorrow talking more rubbish and serving brekkies from 10.15.

Have a pleasant evening and a nice health giving sleep.

I had a pleasant evening last night. Watched American Gods on Amazon in 4K Ultra HD, which is a bit hard to follow if you haven't read the book. First time I've ever seen a fully excited you know what on broadcast television. Twice. I'm sure one was fake. At least I hope so.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning campers. Food news, got a delivery of Isle of Mull kippers, I know quite a few of you like a kipper in the morning. Stil have some giant eclairs, but dont ask for one during the morning, it doesn't look good. Pleasant morning here, still no rain.

Brekkie anyone? Caffeine addiction need treating?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  It started out nice and sunny here then the sun went and changed its mind 
How did you know I was suffering from  a severe lack of caffeine.
A large mug of my favourite. I'm drooling at those kippers, I'll have two please with lashings of butter  topped with a fried egg, my usual toasts and another Nescafé please.


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, kippers sound good. And a cappucino, please, need my own caffeine needs attending to, I've just provided the plumbers with theirs. ( A few months ago it seemed like a good idea to have the bathroom daughter uses renewed while she was away. The reality of moving the car at 7.30am to make way for the skip delivery has just caught up with me).


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  It started out nice and sunny here then the sun went and changed its mind
> How did you know I was suffering from  a severe lack of caffeine.
> A large mug of my favourite. I'm drooling at those kippers, I'll have two please with lashings of butter  topped with a fried egg, my usual toasts and another Nescafé please.


Morning Lin. One large Nescafé coming up, plus a pair of buttery kippers with a fried egg, plus toasts and an extra Nescafé. I'll just shout Maggie to turn the smoke alarm off for a minute.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, kippers sound good. And a cappucino, please, need my own caffeine needs attending to, I've just provided the plumbers with theirs. ( A few months ago it seemed like a good idea to have the bathroom daughter uses renewed while she was away. The reality of moving the car at 7.30am to make way for the skip delivery has just caught up with me).


Morning Robin. Good to hear you've attended to the plumbers, you must be exhausted.

So, a pair of lovely kippers for you, plus a large cappuccino. Unwind


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks, I have to go and get sorted before the cleaner arrives, and get some supplies in.

I'll be back later for the cake addicts (including me), but if anyone needs emergency supplies, Maggie will provide.

See you soon, but not until I myself have consumed a pair of buttery kippers and a few Creon


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm back to serve you. Make the most of it, I'm not here tomorrow. I'm nil by mouth from midnight for a gastroscopy in Oban tomorrow morning. This will be done under sedation. Because I am using hospital transport I can't predict when I get home, so it's best to assume I won't be opening. I've given Maggie the day off anyway.

So, coffee or tea and cake anybody? I still have some giant eclairs, in case you were wondering. Don't want to die wondering, do you?


----------



## Hazel

Hello all, my usual Mike please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel, feeling reasonable under the circumstances? It's lovely and sunny here out west.

Anyway, here's a lemon tea to give you a bit if a perk x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon everyone, can I have a pot of tea and whatever sweet treat is on offer please Mike


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Hazel, feeling reasonable under the circumstances? It's lovely and sunny here out west.
> 
> Anyway, here's a lemon tea to give you a bit if a perk x



Thanks Mike, not too bad thank you, but Coventry is still dull


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon everyone, can I have a pot of tea and whatever sweet treat is on offer please Mike


Afternoon, Lucy, or good morning in your topsy turvy world.

The current sweet treat is the giant eclair, so you can have one of those. Enough virtual calories to keep you going all night, so that with a pot of tea should fit the bill


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Thanks Mike, not too bad thank you, but Coventry is still dull


It's always dull and gloomy in Coventry, Hazel. That's the benefit of the M6 toll road. Escape.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you very much and I wish you all the best for tomorrow, I hope your transport arrangements go smoothly


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for that Lucy. I intend to spend the ferry trip watching the pigs sailing around between the clouds


----------



## Hazel

I am sad to say I don't remember his name, on the main board, all the problems  he had with the MRI scan.

Let's hope all goes well with your day Mike


----------



## Amigo

Sending best wishes for tomorrow too Mike. I'll be on my way home then. Presently sat on the balcony with fabulous views across the whole bay. Last night of excesses then back to virtual chocolate eclairs! 
Espana is a diabetic nightmare even though I've walked many miles each day. Been lovely but my liver is screaming for home! 

Hope all goes smoothly tomorrow anyway x


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for the long distance good wishes, Amigo. I'll certainly make sure there are giant eclairs ready for you. x


----------



## Robin

Just popping in for a quick eclair ( if a giant eclair can be quick, I shall end up with virtual cream all down my teeshirt) and to wish you all the best for tomorrow, Mike.


----------



## Ljc

I'd love an eclair and a nice hot Nescafé please Mike. I've just collected my new shoes from the hospital. 
I hope all goes well tomorrow  Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay, I've just been defrosting some grub got tonight.

Righty ho, one Nescafé and a giant eclair coming up. Don't test your BG till tomorrow lunchtime....


----------



## Ljc

Thanks , that was delish.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Just popping in for a quick eclair ( if a giant eclair can be quick, I shall end up with virtual cream all down my teeshirt) and to wish you all the best for tomorrow, Mike.


Sorry Robin, senior moment. Nearly missed you. Here's a quick eclair before I disappear into the ether. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Right folks, this is me finished for another evening.   

I now look forward to nil by mouth from midnight. It's not the food i will miss tomorrow morning, it's the double shot Americano I've been starting the day with of late, and I haven't got an intravenous giving set. Bummer.

I don't expect they'll find anything abnormal, so it's a bit of a pest, but I've had many a gastroscopy so the process doesn't bother me. Sailing back might be interesting - the weather should be glorious, and should be enhanced by the Fentanyl and Midazolam still floating around my bloodstream. 

I will report back when I return, but there'll be no service because I'll probably just fall asleep. Have to get up early to wait for the mythical ambulance to take me to the ferry. If it doesn't turn up, I still won't open, because I've given Maggie the day off, and if you think I'll be doing any cooking in the mood I'll be in, you've another think coming 

See you tomorrow at some stage. Have a good evening, and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Hazel

Sorry I missed you - good luck


----------



## Hazel

Hey Mikey - how did you get on?


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm back in one piece. Transport worked (just). Can't remember a thing about the gastroscopy apart from the doc injecting Midazolam, so that's good. Must have been spark out, woke up in the recovery room some 45 minutes after going in. I sneaked a look at the notes. Touch of gastritis, touch of inflammation at the bottom of the oesophagus with, rather unnbelievably, a couple of patches of candidiasis. That's usually only seen in people with horribly compromised immune systems, like AIDS or blood cancers, neither of which I have. Oh well, wait and see. Could be disguising neoplastic change, I suppose, which would be a don't buy any long books diagnosis, but I doubt it.

I wonder if the histology report will diagnose undissolved black currant flavour Dextro tabs, which I took an hour before to counter a 3.4.

As I said, transport worked just fine until I got on the ferry home. We'd just left Oban, and I got a call from ambulance control saying that Mull ambulance were busy and might be half an hour or so late. Well, not a great problem until they phoned 5 minutes later to say it would be three hours. I knew all the taxis were busy, so I hobbled round the ferry to find a familiar face among all the tourists and Lycra clad middle aged cyclists. Anyway, found old pal Mhairi who could give me a lift home if I could get CalMac to wheelchair me off, which, as ever, they cheerfully agreed to do.

Went down in the lift to emerge on the car deck, and as I was being wheeled off, an ambulance appeared. So I phoned Mhairi to tell her she wasn't needed, and got home. It would have been nice to have got an update before messing about CalMac and Mhairi. 

Anyway, I'm well and truly knackered. I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, I'm back in one piece. Transport worked (just). Can't remember a thing about the gastroscopy apart from the doc injecting Midazolam, so that's good. Must have been spark out, woke up in the recovery room some 45 minutes after going in. I sneaked a look at the notes. Touch of gastritis, touch of inflammation at the bottom of the oesophagus with, rather unnbelievably, a couple of patches of candidiasis. That's usually only seen in people with horribly compromised immune systems, like AIDS or blood cancers, neither of which I have. Oh well, wait and see. Could be disguising neoplastic change, I suppose, which would be a don't buy any long books diagnosis, but I doubt it.
> 
> I wonder if the histology report will diagnose undissolved black currant flavour Dextro tabs, which I took an hour before to counter a 3.4.
> 
> As I said, transport worked just fine until I got on the ferry home. We'd just left Oban, and I got a call from ambulance control saying that Mull ambulance were busy and might be half an hour or so late. Well, not a great problem until they phoned 5 minutes later to say it would be three hours. I knew all the taxis were busy, so I hobbled round the ferry to find a familiar face among all the tourists and Lycra clad middle aged cyclists. Anyway, found old pal Mhairi who could give me a lift home if I could get CalMac to wheelchair me off, which, as ever, they cheerfully agreed to do.
> 
> Went down in the lift to emerge on the car deck, and as I was being wheeled off, an ambulance appeared. So I phoned Mhairi to tell her she wasn't needed, and got home. It would have been nice to have got an update before messing about CalMac and Mhairi.
> 
> Anyway, I'm well and truly knackered. I'll see you tomorrow.



Glad you're back safe and sound Mike. I'm just back from Spain. Catch up and a cuppa when we've both had a good rest! x


----------



## Ljc

Glad you're back home safe and sound .


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Great to hear you're home safe and sound


----------



## grovesy

Glad you are back safely.


----------



## Ljc

How are you Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

This is a bit embarrassing. I woke up about 10 minutes ago, after going to bed just after midnight. Looks like I was well and truly knackered. So the morning is a bit of a write off. I'm not ill or anything like that, just rather unfit.

I'll open up this afternoon for cake and coffee, by which time I'll be more sociable. I'm just increasing my caffeine and Tramadol levels. Should be at operational levels in a couple of hours.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> This is a bit embarrassing. I woke up about 10 minutes ago, after going to bed just after midnight. Looks like I was well and truly knackered. So the morning is a bit of a write off. I'm not ill or anything like that, just rather unfit.
> 
> I'll open up this afternoon for cake and coffee, by which time I'll be more sociable. I'm just increasing my caffeine and Tramadol levels. Should be at operational levels in a couple of hours.



You and me both Mike. These holidays are injurious to the health! Hope you feel better once the Trammy (not tranny) works it's magic! x


----------



## Ljc

You must have needed the extra sleep Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm back in full working order, getting irritated by stupid tourists in the shop. Donated a tenner to the Red Cross collection outside. They've helped me out in the past, and driven me to Glasgow for hospital appointments. Good people.

Coffee and cake anyone?


----------



## Hazel

Am I too late to ask for poached eggs on toast?

If so, just a lemon tea

Like you I am just surfacing


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel, of course we can do poached eggs on toast, we do boast all day breakfasts, after all.

So it's poached eggs on toast with lemon tea. How's that  for service?


----------



## Ljc

Good afternoon everyone. 
I rather  fancy a Nescafé, plus a toasted cheese and onion sarnie followed by a giant eclair if you have any left please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. Everything in working order today? Tootsies behaving? 

Whatever is happening, a toasted cheese and onion sarnie and a giant eclair with Nescafé is bound to improve the situation. Says so on the tin.

Who am I to argue?


----------



## Hazel

Fab Mike - could I have a 2nd lemon tea with a few ginger nuts.

Spoiling me sir.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Fab Mike - could I have a 2nd lemon tea with a few ginger nuts.
> 
> Spoiling me sir.


You're worth spoiling, Hazel.

Another Lemon tea, and a few ginger nuts from the stockpile I keep for Lin. She won't notice, it's like stealing grains of sand from Blackpool beach.


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike, I'm back now and in need of restorative tea and cakes please. Any variety will please


----------



## Ljc

That went down a treat thanks Mike. So far they're behaving themselves and they enjoyed wearing their new red shoes for a while this morning. 
Could I join Hazel with a plate of ginger nuts and another Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike, I'm back now and in need of restorative tea and cakes please. Any variety will please



Well having had to endure the cakes and sweetmeats of Iberia, you must be craving for proper grub. 

Let's kick off with a giant eclair and a cup of proper tea. Have a good British relax. (This does not mean a bloody siesta)


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> That went down a treat thanks Mike. So far they're behaving themselves and they enjoyed wearing their new red shoes for a while this morning.
> Could I join Hazel with a plate of ginger nuts and another Nescafé please.


Ooh, glad Tootsies have had the chance to get their new shoes on.

Afternoon, Mike, hope everything's settled down after yesterday's exertions. A mug of tea and some of Lin's ginger nuts, please. I'm enjoying a relaxing child- and plumber-free day today.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> That went down a treat thanks Mike. So far they're behaving themselves and they enjoyed wearing their new red shoes for a while this morning.
> Could I join Hazel with a plate of ginger nuts and another Nescafé please.


That's  good to hear Lin. Let's hope the distraction of being clad in red will make them behave.

Another Nescafé is on its way with a plate of ginger nuts and a spoon


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Ooh, glad Tootsies have had the chance to get their new shoes on.
> 
> Afternoon, Mike, hope everything's settled down after yesterday's exertions. A mug of tea and some of Lin's ginger nuts, please. I'm enjoying a relaxing child- and plumber-free day today.


Afternoon Robin. Yup, I'm back to normal now. Well, normal for me at any rate. Must be a relief being unencumbered with demands for tea two sugars, or juice.

So, a relaxing mug of tea, and a plate of ginger nuts. It's a very ginger nutty afternoon today. Must be mass hysteria


----------



## Hazel

Well my name is Hazel..........


----------



## mikeyB

That's all we need. Ginger Nuts Anonymous.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, it's time for me to continue cooking tonight's meal - I've already browned the diced highland coo and that's bubbling gently. I've just got to add all the other ingredients to cook along with the meat, aiming for consumption while the Eurovision Song Contest is on. 

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkies, now that the jet lag from CalMac ferries has passed.

Have a good evening everyone, and an agreeable night's sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Lovely sunny day here in the Atlantic, a few clouds floating around. 

I tell you what, Northie would have been in seventh heaven last night. While all the plebs were watching Eurovision, BBC4 were having a Kate Bush night, with a documentary and old performance tapes. 

Meanwhile, while Northie is recovering, any of you peeps want brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Good morninnnng. The sun has got its hat on  
How are you today Mike. 
I haven't watched Eurovision for more years than I care to remember. Personally I'd sooner watch paint dry  .  
Can I have kippers topped with runny eggs, a slice or maybe two of well buttered thick crusty bread to mop up the juices and a Nescafé please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I feel on top of the world, to be honest, but don't tell the DWP.
Are you in good nick?

Right, one pair of fat buttery Isle of Mull kippers, soft eggs, crusty bread and a Nescafé is just the thing to set you up for the day. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Ta Mike , I'm pretty good too thanks.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, just trying to make up my mind whether to do the weed and feed on the bits I missed last time ( you can tell, the bits I did are lush and green, the bits I missed...aren't). Every five mins, either the sun comes out, or it looks like it's about to rain. The minute I go out, the heavens will open, so I think I'll have a cappucino and a couple of kippers while I decide, please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, if you're doing weed you don't need to come here to relax.

Anyway, a cappuccino and fine pair of kippers should sort out the munchies


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike & Co. A nice latte and anything not containing yeast and sugar that could further aggravate the candidiasis I have. Combination of heat and drinks will have caused that but hopefully can get it under control or it's a trip to the docs.

As it's virtual, I'll have a toasted teacake with plenty of butter please


----------



## mikeyB

I've got candidiasis too, but not in the same place is my guess. Mine doesn't itch.

So, one toasted tea cake with lots of butter, and as it's virtual, a latte to go with that. 

Stay cool and go commando, that's the answer to everything


----------



## Amigo

Didn't even know the Eurovision Song Contest thingy was on but I see we came in15th with Lucie Jones (who?) singing that popular song, 'Dont give up on EU' 

Thanks for advice Mike but I can't see 'commando' being popular visiting the ma-in-law!  Lol


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've got to get in some supplies and fat Sunday papers, and have a comfort food lunch. (Scotch Pie and mushy peas. That would be my last meal in the condemned cell)

Anyway, back in a wee while for coffee and cakes, or breakfast for nightworkers. 

Maggie will serve any urgent requests while I'm away


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, virtual carb fans, I'm back in action, though that is a very general term. Taking orders is more like it.

Coffee and cake, or coffee and biccies, anyone?


----------



## Hazel

Hi peeps - hope you are all well

Mike - lemon tea and ginger nuts please.

Cheers


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, virtual carb fans, I'm back in action, though that is a very general term. Taking orders is more like it.
> 
> Coffee and cake, or coffee and biccies, anyone?



I'll have a coffee and two of those ginger biscuits which seem to have an addictive quality in this place! 

Hi Hazel, hope you're keeping well too. Hope the dieting is progressing well...I'm in need of serious efforts post holiday!


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hi peeps - hope you are all well
> 
> Mike - lemon tea and ginger nuts please.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon Hazel. I hope you are well too, free of strife and excess baggage.

One lemon tea, and your daily fix of ginger nuts coming up


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon everyone, can I have a cafe creme and cheese scone please Mike 
I had a real one last week and it sent me sky high, so looks like real ones have to be consigned to my food room 101 lol!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'll have a coffee and two of those ginger biscuits which seem to have an addictive quality in this place!
> 
> Hi Hazel, hope you're keeping well too. Hope the dieting is progressing well...I'm in need of serious efforts post holiday!


Hi Amigo. There's nothing special in the ginger biscuits, honest. Not even carbs.

One Latte and two ginger biscuits it is. Personally, I've decided three is the unit of measure for the ginger nut, but whatever floats your boat


----------



## New-journey

Hello Mike, I could do with cake please,what type is it? Plus ginger biscuits and do you have a scone and cream? I think that will be enough for now, thanks! Oh and a big pot of tea as well


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon everyone, can I have a cafe creme and cheese scone please Mike
> I had a real one last week and it sent me sky high, so looks like real ones have to be consigned to my food room 101 lol!


Hi Lucy, keeping well? Don't tell me you're working tonight 

So, one cafe Creme and a spike free cheese scone. Enjoy with a clear conscience


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> Hello Mike, I could do with cake please,what type is it? Plus ginger biscuits and do you have a scone and cream? I think that will be enough for now, thanks! Oh and a big pot of tea as well


Hi New Journey. A light snack for you then...

So one slice of yummy Madeira, ginger biscuits and a scone with cream. And a pot of tea. I've got a spare Humalog pen if you need it


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Hi New Journey. A light snack for you then...
> 
> So one slice of yummy Madeira, ginger biscuits and a scone with cream. And a pot of tea. I've got a spare Humalog pen if you need it


I forgot the jam,  can you add that? It's ok I am having a day off at your special cafe! Thanks so much.


----------



## mikeyB

I wondered about that, NJ

Here's a pot of strawberry jam to complete the zero carbfest


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> I wondered about that, NJ
> 
> Here's a pot of strawberry jam to complete the zero carbfest


Perfection


----------



## Ljc

I see the ginger nuts are going down a treat. Save some for me please, I'll have them  with my Nescafé after two crusty white vintage cheese and onion rolls please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. Dinnae fash, there's tons of ginger nuts left.

So, two crusty white rolls with cheese and onion sound really tasty, specially with cave aged cheddar. Plus a Nescafé and a plate of ginger nuts to follow, with a spoon for the dunk sludge


----------



## Hazel

Could I trouble you for another lemon tea please Mike - ah go on - more ginger nuts and to hell with damnation


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel, don't worry about damnation. You won't get that here, this is a cafe, not the pearly gates. 

One lemon tea and the biscuit lovers crack cocaine, a plate of ginger nuts, is yours to consume with a clear conscience.


----------



## Hazel

Cheers Mike - tea is on.

Have a pleasant night everyone xx


----------



## mikeyB

While things are quiet, I wonder if anyone would mind if I took off the first week in June. Or more accurately, May 27 to June 4 inclusive. Not going anywhere off island,  just a quiet week painting, and firing up the computer to get on top of Gaelic declensions. Maggie wants the time to take the family to Disneyland Paris anyway. The intention is not to post anything anywhere - just a total break. It's not because I don't enjoy doing this, I love it, but it would be a nice wee break in the fine weather. Pub lunches, trundles down to the old pier to watch the shags drying themselves off in the sun, a bit of otter spotting. Mull stuff. 

Any objections to this will be ignored, but comments welcome.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Cheers Mike - tea is on.
> 
> Have a pleasant night everyone xx


Aye, you too Hazel, see you tomorrow x


----------



## Robin

Gaelic has declensions? I mean, so does English, technically, it's just that we don't tend to learn them like Latin ones.
Go for it! Change, and a break from routine, is good for us all.


----------



## Hazel

Of course you must have a break.    You wiĺl be missed of course, but please, enjoy yourself


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Gaelic has declensions? I mean, so does English, technically, it's just that we don't tend to learn them like Latin ones.
> Go for it! Change, and a break from routine, is good for us all.


It does indeed have declensions, and it has 18 letters in the alphabet, 5 of which are vowels. There's an awful lot of lenition -.that is, the use of the letter h to change the sound of the letter preceding it, even more than in English. It's like explaining to a foreigner the different pronunciations of 'though', 'tough', 'thought', 'trough' and 'thou'.


----------



## mikeyB

In case you're interested, the missing letters are J,K, Q, V,W,X,Y, Z. If you see these letters in West Scotland town names, that is the anglicised spelling.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> In case you're interested, the missing letters are J,K, Q, V,W,X,Y, Z. If you see these letters in West Scotland town names, that is the anglicised spelling.


No good for scrabble, then!


----------



## mikeyB

My iPad ran out of juice just before I said goodnight. So goodnight alll.

Right, now that's out of the way, good morning all, I'm really into this sleeping lark. Went to bed 11.30, got up at 9.45.  No interruptions. 

So, heavily refreshed, I'm ready for anything - and there's a new brekkie construction. Two circular potato cakes, on each is a slice of black pudding or haggis, topped  with an egg fried, poached or scrambled. Very filling if you pick the haggis option. To order, just ask for a fry up tower and specify haggis or black pud, and egg style.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> My iPad ran out of juice just before I said goodnight. So goodnight alll.
> 
> Right, now that's out of the way, good morning all, I'm really into this sleeping lark. Went to bed 11.30, got up at 9.45.  No interruptions.
> 
> So, heavily refreshed, I'm ready for anything - and there's a new brekkie construction. Two circular potato cakes, on each is a slice of black pudding or haggis, topped  with an egg fried, poached or scrambled. Very filling if you pick the haggis option. To order, just ask for a fry up tower and specify haggis or black pud, and egg style.
> 
> Brekkie anyone?



Morning Mike. The fry up Tower with black pudding sounds mighty good to me with a nice cuppa please.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  I wish I could get the hang of this sleeping lark.
I rather fancy the new breakfast but can't decide between haggis or black pud as I adore both, so um err . . . Could I have both pleeeease with a nice runny egg and a Nescafé


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Next question, how do you like your eggs, and one or two towers? The standard is two.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. Next question, how do you like your eggs, and one or two towers? The standard is two.



Oh I'm not a one to challenge convention Mike so go for the two with nice, fried runny yolks please!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning .  I wish I could get the hang of this sleeping lark.
> I rather fancy the new breakfast but can't decide between haggis or black pud as I adore both, so um err . . . Could I have both pleeeease with a nice runny egg and a Nescafé


Morning Lin. I don't know how to learn sleeping, and I can't teach it, sorry.

Anyway, here's two towers, one BP and one haggis, both with nice soft eggs on top. Plus a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Oh I'm not a one to challenge convention Mike so go for the two with nice, fried runny yolks please!


Okay, Amigo both BP with fried eggs atop with yummy runny yolks. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

That hit the spot.  Thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to leave for a while for real life things like the three S's, getting in supplies and the leftie papers, and generally becoming socially acceptable. 

I'll see you later for coffee, biccies and cakes. Maggie will deal with any emergencies.

To pass the time, you can consider the phosophical question whether a Tunnock's Snowball is a biscuit, a cake, or just a sin.


----------



## Ditto

It's a squashy delight is what it is and you can never stop at one!


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> It's a squashy delight is what it is and you can never stop at one!


I totally agree with you Ditto


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> To pass the time, you can consider the phosophical question whether a Tunnock's Snowball is a biscuit, a cake, or just a sin


Can't do philosophy. Does it attract VAT? Presume the Jaffa cake precedent would apply ( there speaks the one-time lawyer.)
It's definitely not a sin unless you eat the whole packet, when Gluttony might apply.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, thanks for your considered responses. Ditto is right, as usual, and brushes aside philosophy to get to the point.

Anyway, I'm back in action after lunch and the shopping. It's warm, wet and windy up here. That's probably the Creon. The weathers not too good either. 

Coffee, cake and/or biccies plus whatever a Snowball is anyone ?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, thanks for your considered responses. Ditto is right, as usual, and brushes aside philosophy to get to the point.
> 
> Anyway, I'm back in action after lunch and the shopping. It's warm, wet and windy up here. That's probably the Creon. The weathers not too good either.
> 
> Coffee, cake and/or biccies plus whatever a Snowball is anyone ?



I'm trying to be good today but I'll happily run amok in virtual safety and have 2 squidgy snowballs and a latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, you're safe in here away from the prying eyes of a blood test kit.

So, a Latte and two Snowballs, two being the usual unit of measure for this sweet comestible.


----------



## Amigo

Very quiet in here this afternoon Mike. I might as well keep profits up with another coffee and snowball!

Having sirloins and salad for tea with some nice crunchy fried balsamic onions


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks, Amigo, very noble of you to help out. 

So, another Latte, another snowball. (Isn't there a song in that?)


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Andrew Eldritch is 58 today, so the entire output of Sisters of Mercy is on the jukebox for today, including the complete version of "Never Land" from the Floodland album. I suppose I'll be the only one listening.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> By the way, Andrew Eldritch is 58 today, so the entire output of Sisters of Mercy is on the jukebox for today, including the complete version of "Never Land" from the Floodland album. I suppose I'll be the only one listening.



Not someone I'm familiar with Mike but I'll check it out so you're not listening alone.


----------



## Hazel

On my way home from Glasgow - my usual please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. How was Scotlands real Capital? Friendly as ever? Stocked up on Buckie?

Anyway, here's a lemon tea to let you down into reality, gently


----------



## Hazel

It was wet, crowded - but hd a good chat with my friend - put the world to rights.

How was your  day?


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I've felt completely lost without any exciting cricket to watch, but you wouldn't understand that.

Pleased you put the world to rights, it looked pretty s****y last time I looked


----------



## Hazel

Eugh cricket, it is like watching psint dry, sorry


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Eugh cricket, it is like watching psint dry, sorry



Not as bad as golf though! 

Hello Hazel and are you still serving Mike? Having devoured a delicious but low carb dinner, I'd rather like something sweet and sinful with a cup of tea (and not the contents of your imagination please!)


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. I always think after a steak dinner, Creme Caramel sits rather well, with a nice crunchy toasted sugar top. And a cup of tea.  Unless, of course, you want the more sinful Baileys Creme Caramel...


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. I always think after a steak dinner, Creme Caramel sits rather well, with a nice crunchy toasted sugar top. And a cup of tea.  Unless, of course, you want the more sinful Baileys Creme Caramel...



You know what I like Mike...creme caramel is my absolute favourite and I'll hold on the sinful Baileys version seeing as it's only a boring Monday!


----------



## mikeyB

How very restrained, but you're right, of course, if you start sinning on a Monday, where has the rest of the week to go? Only downhill. Good call


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to start thinking about tonight's ready made meal - breaded scampi from Whitby, the real thing. A couscous salad and tomatoes roasted in olive oil sounds ok. It's a no think meal, which I like to do every fourth or fifth day. Anyway, I'm looking forward to another episode of American Gods, which should have appeared on Amazon.

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkies. Don't forget, I've got kippers as well as the usual LCHF cooked brekkie. I've even got vegetarian haggis, so the cooked vegetarian brekkie can become a vegetarian Full Scottish. How's that for customer care? Even carnivores can try it. It's a bit like alcohol free beer, not quite right, but it is tasty.

Have a good evening everyone, and a decent night's sleep, if bladder permits.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, time for me to start thinking about tonight's ready made meal - breaded scampi from Whitby, the real thing. A couscous salad and tomatoes roasted in olive oil sounds ok. It's a no think meal, which I like to do every fourth or fifth day. Anyway, I'm looking forward to another episode of American Gods, which should have appeared on Amazon.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow for brekkies. Don't forget, I've got kippers as well as the usual LCHF cooked brekkie. I've even got vegetarian haggis, so the cooked vegetarian brekkie can become a vegetarian Full Scottish. How's that for customer care? Even carnivores can try it. It's a bit like alcohol free beer, not quite right, but it is tasty.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, and a decent night's sleep, if bladder permits.



Have a good evening Mike. I love Whitby scampi 

I'm being nosey but I can't imagine cous cous being a staple on the good Isle. Does the local Spar get food items in specially? Just interested how it works when there's no large supermarkets close by.


----------



## mikeyB

There's loads of local food. There was a big family roast size of local highland coo in the chill cabinet today, fantastic dark mahogany colour,  along with locally made sausages, locally grown veg, local venison cuts, local pork, local lamb and hogget, locally caught fish and shellfish. Remember, Spar is a franchise, so owners are free to source a fair amount of fresh produce locally. And the island slaughterhouse is two miles down the road.  Plus idiosyncratic stuff turns up. There's always cous cous available, Quinoa, artisan preserves and chutney. It's fun wondering what you will find - that's why we shop daily, not just because there's no newspaper delivery. 

The biggest food store on the island is the co-op in Tobermory. That is all standard co-op fare - no local food at all. The Spar in Craignure, the ferry port, has a very limited stock with far fewer lines than in Salen, and it's noticeably more expensive. Tourist trap, like Tobermory.


----------



## mikeyB

Goooood morning all. This sleep thing is getting ridiculous. Another 9 hours unbroken last night. Still, I don't know of anyone who died of oversleeping. I'm ready to be corrected on that point

Anyway, I'm ready to serve up anything you want for brekkie, within reason and the law. No badgerburgers here, you know.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Goooood morning all. This sleep thing is getting ridiculous. Another 9 hours unbroken last night. Still, I don't know of anyone who died of oversleeping. I'm ready to be corrected on that point
> 
> Anyway, I'm ready to serve up anything you want for brekkie, within reason and the law. No badgerburgers here, you know.



Morning Mike. I'll have anything that will cheer me up this morning. Make some sausages, tomatoes and a fried egg and form it into a smiley face please....oh and some black pudding and a slice of fried bread (I'm still thinking hotel buffet breakfasts!)


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Post holiday tristesse? Not quite 100%?   

Anyway, one smiley face brekkie with extra black pud and fried bread. That would certainly cheer me up, as well as boosting my dismally low cholesterol


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. Post holiday tristesse? Not quite 100%?
> 
> Anyway, one smiley face brekkie with extra black pud and fried bread. That would certainly cheer me up, as well as boosting my dismally low cholesterol



Thanks you little show off!


----------



## Ljc

Morninggggggg.
Mike would you perleeese stop nicking my kip. 
I really enjoyed yesterday's brunch can I repeat it please. Except I'd like a very large extra extra string Nescafé


----------



## Ljc

Oh and two RSJs , one for each eye please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Sorry about nicking your kip, I'll set the alarm for 7.30 tomorrow, honest.

So, two brekkie towers, one BP and one haggis, with runny eggs atop, plus toast, and an extra large Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oh and two RSJs , one for each eye please.


Nah, do what I do. Check your credit card bill. That always startles me into full wakefulness


----------



## Amigo

I'd forgotten about the brekkie tower construct. Might have cheered me up demolishing it but I'll settle for the smiley design for this morning.

It's absolutely pouring down here, a bit dark and gloomy 

Just arranged my diabetic eye screening appointment. The fun never ends!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, great fun indeed as the tears stream down your face from the stingy drops.  Ruins your make up, I find.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi everyone, can I have a pot of tea and scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam please Mike 
Hope you feel refreshed after your sleepfest Mike, I'm lucky to get 4 hours straight


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lucy. You'll have to be careful, shift work is associated with a higher rate of T2 diabetes. You wouldn't want diabetes, it's a right pain in the fundament

Anyway, a scone with clotted cream and jam and a pot of tea is yours to enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lol! I hope I don't develop type 2 diabetes as well as type 1 
Thank you very much, bloody delicious!


----------



## mikeyB

Could be a medical first, Lucy

Right folks, I have to go off and make myself decent, and get some supplies in. I don't know yet what we'll be eating tonight, so I'll be browsing for inspiration.

I'll be back later to appease your hunger and slake your thirst. In the meantime, Maggie can deal with emergencies

See ya later


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Could be a medical first, Lucy
> 
> Right folks, I have to go off and make myself decent, and get some supplies in. I don't know yet what we'll be eating tonight, so I'll be browsing for inspiration.
> 
> I'll be back later to appease your hunger and slake your thirst. In the meantime, Maggie can deal with emergencies
> 
> See ya later



I'm off out too for supplies and to visit mum. Moroccan lamb tagine in the marinating stage


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, while we await Amigos adventures with her delightful mum, does anyone want any  form of zero carb fuel? 

I await your sinful orders


----------



## Robin

Any chance of a custard slice? I'm rather partial to one, but they're impossible to eat politely, so I may take it outside if it's warm and dry enough. Which it isn't here, it's windy, and the rain is coming down sideways. And a mug of builder's tea please, I've just supplied our plumbers with coffee. They're having a bit of a Chuckle Brothers 'to me, to you' moment with pipework under the floor.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, while we await Amigos adventures with her delightful mum, does anyone want any  form of zero carb fuel?
> 
> I await your sinful orders



A messy custard slice sounds just the ticket for me too this afternoon but Robin is right, they're impossible to eat with any decorum so I'll hide in a corner with my sinful treat and a cup of tea 

Mum was well but the place was very quiet and rather depressing today so I did my best to liven things up a bit. It's a tragic way for many people to end their days and I'm only glad mum keeps a positive frame of mind bless her. She's still full of warmth and wisdom in the face of shrinking opportunities


----------



## Ljc

Ooh I haven't had a custard slice since, o I don't know when.
I'll have one too please Mike , and a Nescafé , I'd best have a bib as well don't worry about tissues, I'll lick my fingers .


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Any chance of a custard slice? I'm rather partial to one, but they're impossible to eat politely, so I may take it outside if it's warm and dry enough. Which it isn't here, it's windy, and the rain is coming down sideways. And a mug of builder's tea please, I've just supplied our plumbers with coffee. They're having a bit of a Chuckle Brothers 'to me, to you' moment with pipework under the floor.


Hi Robin. Course you can have a custard slice. I know you can't eat them politely, but if I loan you a dinner plate, that should catch most of the flak.

Plus a mug of builder's tea. Enjoy the mess


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> A messy custard slice sounds just the ticket for me too this afternoon but Robin is right, they're impossible to eat with any decorum so I'll hide in a corner with my sinful treat and a cup of tea
> 
> Mum was well but the place was very quiet and rather depressing today so I did my best to liven things up a bit. It's a tragic way for many people to end their days and I'm only glad mum keeps a positive frame of mind bless her. She's still full of warmth and wisdom in the face of shrinking opportunities


Well, Amigo,  if your mum can't get folk going it must be drab. Never mind, I'm sure to will all bounce back.

So, another custard slice, ( I blame Robin for this rush), on a dinner plate to catch flakes  and dollops, and cup of tea. No need to hide, you're all in the same state


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Ooh I haven't had a custard slice since, o I don't know when.
> I'll have one too please Mike , and a Nescafé , I'd best have a bib as well don't worry about tissues, I'll lick my fingers .


Hi Lin. Yes, they do bring back memories, custard slices. One of my earliest memories when everybody loved sweet stuff after wartime restrictions. Sweet rationing ended the year I was born, 8 years after VE.

So, one custard slice, a Nescafé, and a bib I've borrowed off Maggie. Should just about contain the mess.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, Amigo,  if your mum can't get folk going it must be drab. Never mind, I'm sure to will all bounce back.
> 
> So, another custard slice, ( I blame Robin for this rush), on a dinner plate to catch flakes  and dollops, and cup of tea. No need to hide, you're all in the same state



We'll all end up looking like the residents in mum's lounge with custard smeared round our chops! Lol


----------



## Hazel

Right you sticky fingered lot - seconds?

Mike, can I have my usual and some ginger nuts for dunking, please


----------



## Hazel

Did you watch on BBC1 last week Dr Michael Mosley's documentary on sleep issues?

Lack of sleep can lead to obesity and T2.

Waorth a watch, you can catch it on Iplayer


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Right you sticky fingered lot - seconds?
> 
> Mike, can I have my usual and some ginger nuts for dunking, please


Don't encourage them, Hazel, I've got to clean this place later.

One lemon tea and a plate of ginger nuts is yours Hazel. I know you won't make a mess, but don't leave crumbs


----------



## Flower

Good evening Mike and everyone  In desperate need of cake and coffee please as I'm all hospitaled out. Chocolate and buttercream Swiss roll which I'll unroll and eat like a yob and a strong black coffee please. I'll manage without a bib I think!


----------



## Hazel

Hello Flower - I think Mike has nodded off


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good evening Mike and everyone  In desperate need of cake and coffee please as I'm all hospitaled out. Chocolate and buttercream Swiss roll which I'll unroll and eat like a yob and a strong black coffee please. I'll manage without a bib I think!



Hi Flower, good to see you. Hope hospital wasn't too tiresome. Presumably fiddling with a leg that hasn't grasped this healing business.

Anyway, let's cheer you up with a Chocolate and buttercream Swiss roll, to be eaten any which way you fancy, and a double shot Americano. I've been meaning to ask, do you eat Crunchie bars by biting the chocolate off first, then eating the middle? I do

And I didn't nod off, I was in the little boys room challenging Mr Andrex to a duel.


----------



## Hazel

Mike I answered the conundrum you set me


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Flower, good to see you. Hope hospital wasn't too tiresome. Presumably fiddling with a leg that hasn't grasped this healing business.
> 
> Anyway, let's cheer you up with a Chocolate and buttercream Swiss roll, to be eaten any which way you fancy, and a double shot Americano. I've been meaning to ask, do you eat Crunchie bars by biting the chocolate off first, then eating the middle? I do
> 
> And I didn't nod off, I was in the little boys room challenging Mr Andrex to a duel.



I hope you won! 

Having devoured a delicious meal, I'm now keen to unfurl a chocolate roll and lick out the buttercream! And a latte please.

I actually put my tongue in the honeycomb of the Crunchie until it melts and I'm left with the chocolate casing. Ooo I want one now!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Really, Amigo, you have a full panoply of portable skills

So, I think that translates as a slice of chocolate roll with buttercream, a Crunchie, and a Latte. I hesitate to say enjoy, you clearly don't need any encouragement


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Really, Amigo, you have a full panoply of portable skills
> 
> So, I think that translates as a slice of chocolate roll with buttercream, a Crunchie, and a Latte. I hesitate to say enjoy, you clearly don't need any encouragement



 'Tis true!'


----------



## Flower

Awesome Swiss roll thanks Mike  
I've not had a Crunchie for years but will do some experimenting and report back on the best way to eat one. Just adding Crunchies to the real life shopping list of health giving foods along with Snowballs and Swiss Roll.


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, gang, the IPL cricket has finished, so time for me to go 

Thanks for an enjoyable afternoon.  We'll get ourselves locked up if we're not careful. 

Anyway, I'd better tell you tomorrow morning will be slightly shortened - I've got to go for some D Type blood tests at 11.30, so tomorrow morning will be 10.15 to 11.10 ( gives me time to get mobile and fire up the wheelchair). Tomorrow afternoon is unaffected, though I may be weakened by blood loss. You know what men are like.

So, have a good evening, and a decent night's  sleep. (I'll be getting up early, so with our quantum entangled sleep patterns, Lin won't wake up till midday)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Okay, gang, the IPL cricket has finished, so time for me to go
> 
> Thanks for an enjoyable afternoon.  We'll get ourselves locked up if we're not careful.
> 
> Anyway, I'd better tell you tomorrow morning will be slightly shortened - I've got to go for some D Type blood tests at 11.30, so tomorrow morning will be 10.15 to 11.10 ( gives me time to get mobile and fire up the wheelchair). Tomorrow afternoon is unaffected, though I may be weakened by blood loss. You know what men are like.
> 
> So, have a good evening, and a decent night's  sleep. (I'll be getting up early, so with our quantum entangled sleep patterns, Lin won't wake up till midday)



I'm not around in the morning either Mike so sleep well and hope the blood let is painless x


----------



## Hazel

Nor me - got my friend's funeral

So will need cheering up in the afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. Get your orders in early, because I have to leave at 11 to go and get bled at the surgery for my regular diabetes argument. I've no worries about this, Fiona has the touch of an angel

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, coffee and a croissant, please. Make it a strong coffee, pouring with rain here, so no gardening, plumbers and a plasterer in residence, so no point in doing any housework, too much noise and interruption just to settle with a book, I've resorted to getting my paperwork and filing system up to date and I'm rapidly losing the will to live.


----------



## Ljc

Morninnnng.  Ahh another bloodletting, hope she leaves you some. 
It's a full Scottish for me plus my usual toasts and marmalade oh and a pint of Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, coffee and a croissant, please. Make it a strong coffee, pouring with rain here, so no gardening, plumbers and a plasterer in residence, so no point in doing any housework, too much noise and interruption just to settle with a book, I've resorted to getting my paperwork and filing system up to date and I'm rapidly losing the will to live.



Morning Robin, let's restore your will to live with a double shot Latte, and a croissant.  You'll need reviving when you get the bill as well. That's more of a challenge


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, coffee and a croissant, please. Make it a strong coffee, pouring with rain here, so no gardening, plumbers and a plasterer in residence, so no point in doing any housework, too much noise and interruption just to settle with a book, I've resorted to getting my paperwork and filing system up to date and I'm rapidly losing the will to live.


That sounds like hell.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morninnnng.  Ahh another bloodletting, hope she leaves you some.
> It's a full Scottish for me plus my usual toasts and marmalade oh and a pint of Nescafé please.



Morning Lin, hope you and your extremities are well

So, a full Scottish, burnt toast and lime marmalade, and a huge Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

I'll have the same please. Lime marmalade! Mmmmmm...I'm watching American Biggest Loser...


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ditto. Watching American Biggest Loser can damage your brain. Mind you, so can watching cricket, so who am I to issue warnings?

Ok, Lin's brekkie recreated for you then. Enjoy

I'm like you two, I much prefer Lime marmalade to Orange. We're the sophisticates on this forum


----------



## mikeyB

Right team, I have to go and get sorted for my blood tests. I'll be back this afternoon after I have a restorative couple of slices of black pudding with eggs and bacon for lunch. Cures everything, that combination.

If you need anything urgently, Maggie will oblige, within reason and decency. Don't try anything like that, though, she's from Govan. Nuff said


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm back. Fiona was dead chuffed, I've lost 8kg since I was last weighed in the surgery,and although I am pale from the loss of blood I am ready to dole out coffee and an array of delights. 

Plenty of time, IPL cricket hasn't even started yet


----------



## Ljc

I see you managed to escape ok. 8kg lighter WOW. 
I need  a heavy caffeine hit , so strong Nescafé is needed and a plateful of whatever delights you happen to have please.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - just home from my friends funeral.

Whenever possible, can I have a lemon tea and ginger nuts - thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I see you managed to escape ok. 8kg lighter WOW.
> I need  a heavy caffeine hit , so strong Nescafé is needed and a plateful of whatever delights you happen to have please.



Hi Lin. At least the weight loss is deliberate, I wouldn't want you to think I was wasting away

So, one strong Nescafe, and a selection of small slices of Victoria sponge, chocolate, and buttercream Swiss Roll and Madeira. That should keep you going till teatime


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - just home from my friends funeral.
> 
> Whenever possible, can I have a lemon tea and ginger nuts - thanks


You must feel pretty washed out, Hazel. I hope it was a celebration of a life lived, not a doleful dirge.

Anyway, a lemon tea and a plate of ginger nuts should help a little


----------



## Hazel

A celebration - but brought back memories of my Dad


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> A celebration - but brought back memories of my Dad



I think that's the thing about funerals Hazel, they take us back to other loved ones we've lost. We know someone at the moment, early 60's who has been given weeks and is busily making her own funerals plans. Takes guts! 

On a brighter note I'd like a proper Welsh rarebit, a latte and a Tunnocks teacake please (not dark chocolate)


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. Ive already cheerfully lodged my funeral plans along with the will.

So, one _proper_ Welsh rarebit, Latte and Tunnock's teacake coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hugs to you Hazel x
Can I please have a pot of tea and a big fat custard slice please Mike, it's tipping it down here and the girls and I got absolutely soaked when we were at forest school this afternoon.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hugs to you Hazel x
> Can I please have a pot of tea and a big fat custard slice please Mike, it's tipping it down here and the girls and I got absolutely soaked when we were at forest school this afternoon.



Poor Lucy. It has hardly rained this last three weeks here. Can we have some please?

Still, if a big custard slice and a pot of tea can't cheer you up, you've got no soul Put your feet up and enjoy, best with a tea towel tucked into your top for a custard slice


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike, delicious  we're all snuggled up on the sofa about to watch four in a bed, the programme about bed and breakfasts, not anything rude and inappropriate for 8 year old girls


----------



## Hazel

Thanks everyone

Mike csn I have another lemon tea, still got a couple of ginger nuts


----------



## mikeyB

Sure, Hazel, one lemon tea coming up.

Is still the interval in the IPL. And there's a rain delay. Could be here all night


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's time for me to leave the cafe to the ghosts of lost members, who I'm sure have a whale  of a time when I lock up, bless 'em

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkies. All options available apart from bloody Muesli. I do have standards. Don't serve horse food.

Have a good evening, a restful nights sleep, and don't forget to wake up in the morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Hope you are well rested, and that you have remembered to wake up. I had a very peaceful night, woke with the sunlight creeping around the blackout blinds. Summer would be great but for tourists. Speaking of summer , the midges have appeared a week early. I'm fully armed with Avon Skin so Soft moisturiser spray, (better than Deet - the army use it) but combined with Lauren Polo Blue it makes me smell like a whore's boudoir, I'm told.

Brekkie, anyone?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone. Hope you are well rested, and that you have remembered to wake up. I had a very peaceful night, woke with the sunlight creeping around the blackout blinds. Summer would be great but for tourists. Speaking of summer , the midges have appeared a week early. I'm fully armed with Avon Skin so Soft moisturiser spray, (better than Deet - the army use it) but combined with Lauren Polo Blue it makes me smell like a whore's boudoir, I'm told.
> 
> Brekkie, anyone?


And just who is it who has told you you smell like a whore's boudoir? And more to the point, how do they know? The smell of Skin so Soft reminds me of furniture polish, (I'm expecting to attract woodworm beetles instead of Blandford flies.) So before I buff up my skin to a high sheen and venture out into the sunshine, a coffee and croissant wouldn't go amiss, thank you Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. It was Mrs B that told me. Go figure.

Anyway, enough if these mysteries, my rule is just don't ask.

One coffee and croissant on its way. Enjoy your relax before battling with Blandford flies


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, I use the Avon skin so soft too, I get feasted upon by the bitey buggers otherwise. Could I have a full English and big pot of tea please Mike 
Good to hear you got plenty of beauty sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. The bitey buggers are the females. Make of that what you will

One full English and a pot of tea is yours. A proper breakfast at the proper time


----------



## Ljc

So glad we all remembered to wake up.  Oh we have had fun well dad has had here.....
Had a plumber in to put in some new taps and inline valves in the hand basin upstairs  nice easy job yes ......no , 15 minutes after the plumber left, a neighbor knocked and let us know water was pouring out of the overflow.  Dad managed to get up in the loft thinking like me it was the ballcock, can you guess what my iPad tried to put 
No such luck,   Somehow the hot water is now siphoning up into the cold water tank, the cold water  tank was nice and warm lol. 
We've turned the water off to the new tap to temporarily restore order.
Anywhay I'm now in desperate need of a very strong and sweet Nescafé .
While I await a very delayed shower. 
A Scottish brekkie would go down a treat too , usual toasts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear, Lin, sounds chaotic. How can changing taps do all that? 

Anyway, I hope everything gets sorted soon. In the meantime, your usual full Scottish with your special toast and marmalade, plus a strong and sweet Nescafé coming up. I know it's strong, the teaspoon stands upright in the middle of it.


----------



## Ljc

Oh that's just the ticket Thanks Mike.
We're now having a good laugh about it.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I've got to go and get fettled for public use, and collect the papers and lunch. Fancy a Brownings premium Scotch pie - they were world Scotch Pie champions this year. And brown sauce, of course.

We won't hear from Hazel - she's off for a wee break in Blackpool. She'll be fine, everybody there steers a wide arc round Scots, they assume they're pissed and ready for a fight. That won't be Hazel, of course, she's a lady. 

While I'm away, Maggie will provide for any emergencies.

See you later for coffee and cakes


----------



## Ditto

Blackpool! Our fave place. I wonder where she's staying?  

Morning all. How does a full Scottish differ from a full English? I'll have one anyway if that's okay with you? I'm ravenous. I mean really.  I'm never gonna last out till five o'clock.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm back in action after a hectic little period. Ditto, I assume Maggie will have supplied your needs while I was away. 

Anyway, all sorted and ready to supply your coffee and cake addictions. Or even start them, I'm completely merciless in that regard.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, I'm back in action after a hectic little period. Ditto, I assume Maggie will have supplied your needs while I was away.
> 
> Anyway, all sorted and ready to supply your coffee and cake addictions. Or even start them, I'm completely merciless in that regard.



I'm happy to be corrupted by confectionery Mike and just in feeling a bit weary so a nice latte and a piece of coffee and walnut cake please


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Afternoon all. All this talk of custard slices has given me a real craving. I like them without the sickly icing on top though. Any chance you could scrape the icing off Mr B and could I have a mug of tea as well?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. That weariness is very likely to be cake withdrawal. Trust me, I used to be a doctor. 

So, one Latte and a slice of coffee and walnut cake should give you that rush that only the true cake addict feels


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Afternoon all. All this talk of custard slices has given me a real craving. I like them without the sickly icing on top though. Any chance you could scrape the icing off Mr B and could I have a mug of tea as well?


High GG. I'm perfectly happy to give you an icing free custard slice. Missing the best bit if you ask me, but who am I to cavil? The customer is always right, even if weird.  Plus a mug of tea. Enjoy


----------



## Greyhound Gal

The man who smells of a 'lady of the nights' boudoir is calling me weird?.!?


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and the cake crew  I'd really like a pink iced bun with raspberry jam in the middle along with a strong black coffee please. 

Don't go recycling the icing off the custard slice now will you!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> High GG. I'm perfectly happy to give you an icing free custard slice. Missing the best bit if you ask me, but who am I to cavil? The customer is always right, even if weird.  Plus a mug of tea. Enjoy


Can I have the icing please can I can I pretty pleeeze.


----------



## Ljc

Do you by any chance have some root beer, if not I'll have a full fat Coke.please


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and the cake crew  I'd really like a pink iced bun with raspberry jam in the middle along with a strong black coffee please.
> 
> Don't go recycling the icing off the custard slice now will you!


Afternoon, Flower. I won't recycle the icing because the dog ate it, and that answers Lin's query too.

So, one pink iced bun with raspberry jam is yours, along with a double shot Americano


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Flower. I won't recycle the icing because the dog ate it, and that answers Lin's query too.
> 
> So, one pink iced bun with raspberry jam is yours, along with a double shot Americano


Drat


----------



## Ljc

Ok , Have you any apple or custard donuts ?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Do you by any chance have some root beer, if not I'll have a full fat Coke.please


I do have root beer actually, so I'm pleased to be able to serve that to you. I'm not going to drink it for sure


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Ok , Have you any apple or custard donuts ?


I've got custard donuts. As we are using plurals here, will two do?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I do have root beer actually, so I'm pleased to be able to serve that to you. I'm not going to drink it for sure


You're a gentleman


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I've got custard donuts. As we are using plurals here, will two do?


They'll do nicely Ta.


----------



## Flower

Lovely sticky jammy bun, thanks Mike  I must stop doing this to myself -  I now need a real pink icing bun!


----------



## mikeyB

So do I Flower. I'll have to stop doing this or I'll run out of insulin


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all 
Can I have a cream doughnut and a cafe creme please Mike, the stickier the better lol!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. A peaceful break after the school run?

One cream donut, sticky as I can manage without using superglue, and a cafe Creme coming up


----------



## Robin

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all
> Can I have a cream doughnut and a cafe creme please Mike, the stickier the better lol!


Afternoon everyone, peace has descended, the plumber and the tiler have left for the day. Builder's tea please, and a custard doughnut, please, I'm with Lucy on this one, and insist on the English spelling of doughnut,


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the slight delay, Robin, I was making myself a mug of Earl Grey. How long are your layabouts are going to take to finish the job?  Hope they're not paid by the hour.

So, one builder's tea, and a custard doughnut. Put your feet up in the debris and have a relax


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for the slight delay, Robin, I was making myself a mug of Earl Grey. How long are your layabouts are going to take to finish the job?  Hope they're not paid by the hour.
> 
> So, one builder's tea, and a custard doughnut. Put your feet up in the debris and have a relax


Another week and a half. They're doing two bathrooms, on a fixed quote, so no probs with costs running away. (Also, we've been using the same firm for 20 years, so we know them quite well.) They build in some slack so they can shoot off to other plumbing emergencies. We don't mind, we've been on the receiving end from them when we've sprung leaks in the past and they've shot round from their other job.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Another week and a half. They're doing two bathrooms, on a fixed quote, so no probs with costs running away. (Also, we've been using the same firm for 20 years, so we know them quite well.) They build in some slack so they can shoot off to other plumbing emergencies. We don't mind, we've been on the receiving end from them when we've sprung leaks in the past and they've shot round from their other job.


Sounds like a good firm.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Robin said:


> Another week and a half. They're doing two bathrooms, on a fixed quote, so no probs with costs running away. (Also, we've been using the same firm for 20 years, so we know them quite well.) They build in some slack so they can shoot off to other plumbing emergencies. We don't mind, we've been on the receiving end from them when we've sprung leaks in the past and they've shot round from their other job.




All the best with the plumbing


----------



## mikeyB

OK, gang, another afternoon draws to a close, though you wouldn't think so with the weather here, it's still blazing sunshine and hardly a cloud in the sky. Bit of a doughnut afternoon, but you get that kind of day. No accounting for which way customers fancies will take them, it's more enjoyable that way

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkies, and more IPL playoff cricket in the afternoon. Sorry, I mean cake and coffee in the afternoon, you don't want know about real life here.

Have a pleasant evening, and a good night's sleep. It's Friday tomorrow. POETS day, so enjoy it.


----------



## mikeyB

Gooood morning campers. Lovely sunny morning here on the outer edge of Scottish land. Sort of day when, very briefly, you feel sorry for folk who have to work. 

So, anyone not otherwise occupied want a brekkie?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike. Drizzling here! House is a relative oasis of calm, with just the tiler here, who seems to spend all day closeted in the bathroom with a spirit level and a worried frown. ( he even looks worried when I offer him tea or coffee, maybe it's his natural expression, or....)
So a luxuriously frothy cappucino and maybe an almond croissant this morning, please.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .
Hope you all slept well. Yes please Mike, my usual full Scottish , toasts and a huge Nescafé please. 
I love being retired. 
Plumbers been to sort out the little problem we had yesterday.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning Mike. Drizzling here! House is a relative oasis of calm, with just the tiler here, who seems to spend all day closeted in the bathroom with a spirit level and a worried frown. ( he even looks worried when I offer him tea or coffee, maybe it's his natural expression, or....)
> So a luxuriously frothy cappucino and maybe an almond croissant this morning, please.


Oh how I hate having workmen in. Especially when they have that worried look.
I trust the work is going well and normality will soon be restored.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike. Drizzling here! House is a relative oasis of calm, with just the tiler here, who seems to spend all day closeted in the bathroom with a spirit level and a worried frown. ( he even looks worried when I offer him tea or coffee, maybe it's his natural expression, or....)
> So a luxuriously frothy cappucino and maybe an almond croissant this morning, please.


Morning Robin. at least tiling isn't noisy, apart from the cursing.

So, you can have a frothy cappuccino and almond croissant to add that peaceful feeling. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. at least tiling isn't noisy, apart from the cursing.
> 
> So, you can have a frothy cappuccino and almond croissant to add that peaceful feeling. Enjoy


Funnily enough, I did hear a single 'f**k' emanate from the bathroom a few minutes ago...


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning .
> Hope you all slept well. Yes please Mike, my usual full Scottish , toasts and a huge Nescafé please.
> I love being retired.
> Plumbers been to sort out the little problem we had yesterday.


Morning Lin. Well, that's good news. I hope he was suitably apologetic

So your usual. Maggie's day wouldn't be complete if you didn't have your usual breakfast. Plus a huge Nescafé Gold. Have a good relax, it's hard work being retired


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Oh how I hate having workmen in. Especially when they have that worried look.
> I trust the work is going well and normality will soon be restored.


Thank you, Lin, it all seemed such a good idea when we got the quote back in  February, still, the end result should be good.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. Well, that's good news. I hope he was suitably apologetic
> 
> So your usual. Maggie's day wouldn't be complete if you didn't have your usual breakfast. Plus a huge Nescafé Gold. Have a good relax, it's hard work being retired


It sure is Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks it's now the time when I have to go, wash away the cares that I don't have, moisturise, and go get supplies, and the papers. Plus lunch. I'll be back later for coffee and cakes, or tea and biscuits, whatever your whim.

In the meantime, Maggie will serve any emergencies. 

I'll be back later, particularly for Amigo who needs fuelling up for Friday night out on the tiles.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back gang. It really is a beautiful day here. That's not to crow over the folk who are getting rained on. We always holidayed on Mull in May, because it's often the best weather of the summer. 

I've had a letter from the Clinical Neurophysiology gang at the Queen Elizabeth to ring to make an appointment. (They do that to avoid impossible times for outliers). That means a nice half hour or so with the fragrant Dr Veronica Leach, who will stick electrodes to my body and make me twitch. We used to do that with dead frogs at school. I always knew that experience would come in handy.

Anybody like to end the working week with some cake and coffee?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon everyone, afternoon Mike, glad you're enjoying lovely weather, it's been peeing down here all day 
May I have a slice of Victoria sponge and a pot of your delicious Assam tea please, to cheer me up


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon everyone, afternoon Mike, glad you're enjoying lovely weather, it's been peeing down here all day
> May I have a slice of Victoria sponge and a pot of your delicious Assam tea please, to cheer me up


Afternoon, Lucy. Sorry you're being rained on, it dulls the spirits.

So to lift your spirits a little a good slice of Victoria sponge and a pot of Assam should do the job. Hope so


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I've booked my Neurology appointment. 11.00 on the 27th of June. That's still impossible using hopital transport, so I'll have to use a taxi, but as the alternative would be a hotel stay the night before, there isn't much difference financially given the kind of hotel I like to stay in.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone  I'd love a fairy cake and a strong black coffee please and some of your sunshine if you could waft it down this way! My broken bones are making me feel about 150 years old today so I could do with something strong to give me a lift!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. Flipping heck, am I the only righteous person upon whom the sun is shining? That doesn't seem fair at all. 

Sorry you've got the evil Broken Bones fairy on your shoulder, maybe a Fairy Cake and double shot Americano will drive her away. Fingers crossed


----------



## Flower

Thanks Mike, I'll happily give your baked treats a go and see if I can get rid of the fracture fairy in exchange for some sunbeams


----------



## Amigo

Yes indeed Mike, I'm in need of some pre-loaded carbs in readiness for tonight. A selection of cakes please, Fairy, Macho...doesn't concern me which as long as they're moist and creamy. And a latte please.

I had chicken and mushroom pie for lunch (home made in a cafe) and even though I left most of the pastry, my meter has just slapped me round the chops!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Yup, it's Friday alright when you call in to fuel up.

Can't think what spiked your BG. Maybe there was a lot of flour in the sauce holding the goop together. Anyway, in this virtual world, I think a smallish slice of Victoria sponge, a slice of chocolate and buttercream Swiss roll, and a custard slice should fit the bill. Remember, chocolate comes from a berry, so it's one of your 5 a day. Plus a Latte. That should put you to sleep till it's time to rock the town


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Yup, it's Friday alright when you call in to fuel up.
> 
> Can't think what spiked your BG. Maybe there was a lot of flour in the sauce holding the goop together. Anyway, in this virtual world, I think a smallish slice of Victoria sponge, a slice of chocolate and buttercream Swiss roll, and a custard slice should fit the bill. Remember, chocolate comes from a berry, so it's one of your 5 a day. Plus a Latte. That should put you to sleep till it's time to rock the town



Sounds very rock and roll to me Mike! 

Glad you got your appointment sorted out for the jump lead tests.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I've half booked the Taxi. There's a cruise ship due in Tobermory, so there might be some wheeler dealing to be done between my old mate Alan and Mad Andy, as to who gets the big tipping Americans, or the big tipping crip. I suspect Andy might do the job, because he knows with me we'll always stop for fish and chips.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've just put right a hypo , and it was a belter. 2.2.

Time for me to go and start cooking in the real world, and have an early night. It's the start of the weekend tonight, so have a good evening, and try not to get arrested.

Have a good sleep ready for brekkie tomorrow at 10.15


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Got a late text from taxi driver Alan to say it's all set up for my neuro appointment, ferries booked. So I can stop worrying about that. Well, getting there and back at least. I'm allowed to worry about what might be found, mind. There's a list I can make. By and large, it's not a good idea getting a motor neuropathy.

Well, that's a thoroughly dismal way to start a Saturday, it doesn't reflect my mood. Great nights sleep, no need for pain relief, and it's not raining. What's not to like?

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone. Got a late text from taxi driver Alan to say it's all set up for my neuro appointment, ferries booked. So I can stop worrying about that. Well, getting there and back at least. I'm allowed to worry about what might be found, mind. There's a list I can make. By and large, it's not a good idea getting a motor neuropathy.
> 
> Well, that's a thoroughly dismal way to start a Saturday, it doesn't reflect my mood. Great nights sleep, no need for pain relief, and it's not raining. What's not to like?
> 
> Brekkie anyone?



Sorry to hear that Mike. Another irritation on the rocky road to ill-health. It's a road I know better than I'd like!

Anyway, it's a better day, you've slept well, no trammies needed yet and you're armed and dangerous with a frying pan and a coffee maker. I'll have a full brekkie with fried bread, black pudding and a latte please


----------



## Ljc

Morninnng everybody. Mike I hope your tests show you don't have it.

Suns was shining brightly this morning, we now have some much needed rain.  The grass is starting to look like grass rather than hay. 
Hope you slept well Mike, I did for a change  was most supprised to see 6am rather than 4 am
Oops suns out again 
Can I have a crispy bacon, sausage and runny fried egg toasty, with a pile of black pud on the side if it won't fit in the toasty.
And a pint of Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Sorry to hear that Mike. Another irritation on the rocky road to ill-health. It's a road I know better than I'd like!
> 
> Anyway, it's a better day, you've slept well, no trammies needed yet and you're armed and dangerous with a frying pan and a coffee maker. I'll have a full brekkie with fried bread, black pudding and a latte please


Morning Amigo. Sounds like you had a good time last night, with little alcohol. Well done

So, start the day the cholesterol way. One full English with fried bread and black pud, and a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morninnng everybody. Mike I hope your tests show you don't have it.
> 
> Suns was shining brightly this morning, we now have some much needed rain.  The grass is starting to look like grass rather than hay.
> Hope you slept well Mike, I did for a change  was most supprised to see 6am rather than 4 am
> Oops suns out again
> Can I have a crispy bacon, sausage and runny fried egg toasty, with a pile of black pud on the side if it won't fit in the toasty.
> And a pint of Nescafé please.


Morning Lin. Glad your sleep gave you a nice lie in this morning We'll, it's a start, anyway.

You've set me a challenge. I've got a deep fill toastie maker, but I think it can be done. Whether you can get your mouth round it is a different challenge. Making a pint of Nescafé isn't. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. Cleaned the kitchen floor (which is dark grey) this morning, then realised I needed to roll pastry out for tonight's custard tart. Managed to do it without sprinkling flour over newly clean floor, which is a minor miracle. (I know, I know, little things please little minds) So I'll celebrate with a cappucino and an almond croissant, please Mike. Glad you've got your transport sorted, btw, hope the appointment has as good an outcome.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Morning Mike and everyone else.  Been chopping stumps - hacking away at the remnants from our old conifers with a machete.  Feel like I'm auditioning for a 1980's slasher movie - all limbs still intact though.  Weather looks just about okay so grass cutting next.  Before all that as it's before 12 can I have a latte and a veggie breakfast please.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning everyone. Cleaned the kitchen floor (which is dark grey) this morning, then realised I needed to roll pastry out for tonight's custard tart. Managed to do it without sprinkling flour over newly clean floor, which is a minor miracle. (I know, I know, little things please little minds) So I'll celebrate with a cappucino and an almond croissant, please Mike. Glad you've got your transport sorted, btw, hope the appointment has as good an outcome.



Morning Robin. Shame you're making custard tart, there's no way I can get to yours by tonight

So, one celebratory cappuccino and almond croissant. A deft bit of pastry rolling deserves a reward


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. Glad your sleep gave you a nice lie in this morning We'll, it's a start, anyway.
> 
> You've set me a challenge. I've got a deep fill toastie maker, but I think it can be done. Whether you can get your mouth round it is a different challenge. Making a pint of Nescafé isn't. Enjoy


Oh don't worry Mike, I'll manage  itthat be bet to give me a bib though.


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Morning Mike and everyone else.  Been chopping stumps - hacking away at the remnants from our old conifers with a machete.  Feel like I'm auditioning for a 1980's slasher movie - all limbs still intact though.  Weather looks just about okay so grass cutting next.  Before all that as it's before 12 can I have a latte and a veggie breakfast please.


Blimey, Matt, heroic efforts on a Saturday morning. You'll put everyone to shame, you rotter.

So, as reward for your work recreating the Texas Chainsaw Massacre, here's a full veggie brekkie with the new addition of vegetarian haggis, with lots of tasty oatmeal and spices. You don't have to eat that, I'd just like your opinion. Plus a Latte of course. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oh don't worry Mike, I'll manage  itthat be bet to give me a bib though.


I'll do that for you. I  found adult bibs in my disability aids magazine.....


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, Matt, heroic efforts on a Saturday morning. You'll put everyone to shame, you rotter.
> 
> So, as reward for your work recreating the Texas Chainsaw Massacre, here's a full veggie brekkie with the new addition of vegetarian haggis, with lots of tasty oatmeal and spices. You don't have to eat that, I'd just like your opinion. Plus a Latte of course. Enjoy



Thanks Mike.  The haggis was very nice.  I've tried it before as I have a friend in Edinburgh and brought one of the veggie ones back after a visit there a few years ago.  If the normal wild haggis are running around in the Highlands where do the veggie ones come from?


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> Thanks Mike.  The haggis was very nice.  I've tried it before as I have a friend in Edinburgh and brought one of the veggie ones back after a visit there a few years ago.  If the normal wild haggis are running around in the Highlands where do the veggie ones come from?


Isn't a vegetarian haggis just one that only eats plants?


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Thanks Mike.  The haggis was very nice.  I've tried it before as I have a friend in Edinburgh and brought one of the veggie ones back after a visit there a few years ago.  If the normal wild haggis are running around in the Highlands where do the veggie ones come from?


There's a plantation of haggis trees in mid Argyll in a secret location with anti red squirrel fences. Don't tell anyone, they'll go searching with drones


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Isn't a vegetarian haggis just one that only eats plants?


All haggis are vegetarian, it's their innards you cook. Cows are vegetarian after all.


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> All haggis are vegetarian, it's their innards you cook. Cows are vegetarian after all.



Apart from the ones fed on sheeps brains and some of their own relatives.


----------



## Amigo

I had 'barbecued' haggis and chorizo in Spain and it was absolutely delicious. Having said that, they eat anything of interest to a vet there! 

Another latte please Mike and some ginger snaps to freshen the palate 

Oh and yes excellent band last night. One of my favourite frontmen who does a lot of Snow Patrol and Kings of Leon.


----------



## Ditto

We had haggis in Oban, yummy, would love to go back there but I'd never get Mum up the steps of the coach.

Have you got a slice of Manchester Tart and a mug of tea with skimmed milk please?


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Apart from the ones fed on sheeps brains and some of their own relatives.



Aye, Matt I know what you mean. Highland cows just eat grass. The dairy cows at Isle of Mull cheese just eat grass, plus the spent barley from the distillery. They love that.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I had 'barbecued' haggis and chorizo in Spain and it was absolutely delicious. Having said that, they eat anything of interest to a vet there!
> 
> Another latte please Mike and some ginger snaps to freshen the palate
> 
> Oh and yes excellent band last night. One of my favourite frontmen who does a lot of Snow Patrol and Kings of Leon.


Sounds like a good night, for sure

So, another Latte with ginger snaps, not for the calories at all, but to freshen the palate. Aye, right


----------



## Matt Cycle

Amigo said:


> Snow Patrol and Kings of Leon



Sex on fire and chocolate - what's not to like?


----------



## Amigo

Matt Cycle said:


> Sex on fire and chocolate - what's not to like?



Like your style Matt!


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> We had haggis in Oban, yummy, would love to go back there but I'd never get Mum up the steps of the coach.
> 
> Have you got a slice of Manchester Tart and a mug of tea with skimmed milk please?


Hi Ditto good to see you. Good to see you keeping it local, too.

One slice of Manchester tart and tea with skimmed milk coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've got to leave you for a while to get organised, and retrieve the heavy Saturday papers and booze for Mrs B. (She'd kill me if she saw that)

I'll be back later for coffee and cakes, or biccies.

Any  emergency supplies will be supplied by Maggie, but she will be busy knitting  a toilet roll cover for her nan. Nans are the only people who use toilet roll covers, it's a cardinal symptom of growing old

See you later


----------



## Ljc

Matt Cycle said:


> Thanks Mike.  The haggis was very nice.  I've tried it before as I have a friend in Edinburgh and brought one of the veggie ones back after a visit there a few years ago.  If the normal wild haggis are running around in the Highlands where do the veggie ones come from?


Thanks, you've just reminded me I've got a haggis in the freezer, had to put it in there to help it chill  . I'm inviting it to dinner tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks, I'm back but bemused. I've got an appointment out of the blue for physiotherapy at the local hospital. I'll have to ring them on Monday to see who made the referral. If it's to build up my muscles before the hip op, they're wasting their time. If I could do that, I wouldn't need physio.

Anyway, anybody want any coffee and cake? Is the pope a catholic?


----------



## Hazel

Just answered you

A lemon tea and ginger nuts please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel. Sun shining where you are out of any particular fundament?

One lemon Tea and a plate of ginger nuts is yours to enjoy.


----------



## Flower

Yes to cake, yes to Pope . Good afternoon Mike and the bun gang, I hope you're all well 

I could really do with a cake selection on one of those silver tiered stands if you have one- otherwise a paper plate will do - coffee and walnut, Victoria sponge ,lemon drizzle, Swiss roll all washed down with a strong black coffee please . I need to restock my liver after last nights excursion to the dark side of hypoland and that lot should do the trick nicely, thanks


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, yes, Flower, I should think you do need to replenish your liver after last nights alarms and excursions! Have you been wafting showers over from your side of the Cotswolds?  I've just been rained off gardening - twice, so am giving up for the day and concentrating on cake instead, a slice of coffee and walnut should do the trick, please Mike, and a mug of builder's tea.


----------



## Flower

Ah yes glad you got the showers Robin, I've just sent a hailstorm on its way should be with you soon!


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Ah yes glad you got the showers Robin, I've just sent a hailstorm on its way should be with you soon!


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Yes to cake, yes to Pope . Good afternoon Mike and the bun gang, I hope you're all well
> 
> I could really do with a cake selection on one of those silver tiered stands if you have one- otherwise a paper plate will do - coffee and walnut, Victoria sponge ,lemon drizzle, Swiss roll all washed down with a strong black coffee please . I need to restock my liver after last nights excursion to the dark side of hypoland and that lot should do the trick nicely, thanks


Hi Flower. I've got a chrome/nickel plated cake stand that I can pile your selection on, I know you won't mind, so that should get the old liver glucagon levels back in order. Well, you certainly won't go hypo

Plus, of course, a double shot Americano. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, yes, Flower, I should think you do need to replenish your liver after last nights alarms and excursions! Have you been wafting showers over from your side of the Cotswolds?  I've just been rained off gardening - twice, so am giving up for the day and concentrating on cake instead, a slice of coffee and walnut should do the trick, please Mike, and a mug of builder's tea.


Come on girls, it's only weather. Nobody ever died of rain.

Anyway, as there doesn't appear to be a gap in the clouds, a slice of coffee and walnut and mug of builder's tea should fill in the time nicely.


----------



## Ljc

I almost hate to say this,  it's bright sunshine here 
Can I have a wedge of coffee cake and a Nescafé please Mike.


----------



## Flower

Great cake selection thanks Mike. That lot should prevent any hypos for the foreseeable future 

It is bright sunshine here now and I'm sending it your way Robin, secateurs at the ready


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I almost hate to say this,  it's bright sunshine here View attachment 3378
> Can I have a wedge of coffee cake and a Nescafé please Mike.


Sorry for the delay Lin, real life intervened. It's quite pleasantly sunny here too.

Wedge of coffee cake and Nescafé coming up. Have a nice relax in the garden


----------



## Carolg

Hi everyone. Can I have a capachino and cherry scone with cream and jam please, sitting in wee sun room, waiting for my real soup to finish cooking, watching birds in garden, dodging straight up and down rain.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, I've got to leave you for a while to get organised, and retrieve the heavy Saturday papers and booze for Mrs B. (She'd kill me if she saw that)
> 
> I'll be back later for coffee and cakes, or biccies.
> 
> Any  emergency supplies will be supplied by Maggie, but she will be busy knitting  a toilet roll cover for her nan. Nans are the only people who use toilet roll covers, it's a cardinal symptom of growing old
> 
> See you later


Oh mike. I am a nannan, but don't have a toilet roll cosy, where am I going wrong? Do you think Maggie might knit me one? Please


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Hazel. Sun shining where you are out of any particular fundament?
> 
> One lemon Tea and a plate of ginger nuts is yours to enjoy.





Much enjoyed thank you


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Hi everyone. Can I have a capachino and cherry scone with cream and jam please, sitting in wee sun room, waiting for my real soup to finish cooking, watching birds in garden, dodging straight up and down rain.



Hi Carolg, I don't remember it ever raining in Fife in May. Strange weather indeed.

Still, as long as you aren't out in it, you can enjoy a cherry  scone with cream and jam and a pleasant cappuccino. Sound like you've got your relaxing all sorted


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Oh mike. I am a nannan, but don't have a toilet roll cosy, where am I going wrong? Do you think Maggie might knit me one? Please


Ah but you mustn't be proper old, or not behaving old. Like I said, it's a cardinal symptom, if you got one you'd start to crumble away


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Ah but you mustn't be proper old, or not behaving old. Like I said, it's a cardinal symptom, if you got one you'd start to crumble away


I will settle for crumbling the scone crumbs then.felt like an old crumbly in Sainsbury's, squatting down to tie laces, and thought I might disgrace myself trying to get upright, but managed lol


----------



## mikeyB

You're doing   better than me, Carol, then.  If I squatted down it would take two strong men to pull me upright. Or maybe that's your cunning plan....


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, it's time for me to disappear into the sunset of another pleasant day. I've got to start wrapping a couple of garlic rubbed chicken breasts with pancetta, and slice some tomatoes and stuff for a salad.

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a pleasant night's sleep, I will for sure


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> You're doing   better than me, Carol, then.  If I squatted down it would take two strong men to pull me upright. Or maybe that's your cunning plan....


Eh bye gum. Here was I thinking of going down the Bogof isle....


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, it's time for me to disappear into the sunset of another pleasant day. I've got to start wrapping a couple of garlic rubbed chicken breasts with pancetta, and slice some tomatoes and stuff for a salad.
> 
> I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.
> 
> Have a good evening and a pleasant night's sleep, I will for sure


Night night


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, I've got to leave you for a while to get organised, and retrieve the heavy Saturday papers and booze for Mrs B. (She'd kill me if she saw that)
> 
> I'll be back later for coffee and cakes, or biccies.
> 
> Any  emergency supplies will be supplied by Maggie, but she will be busy knitting  a toilet roll cover for her nan. Nans are the only people who use toilet roll covers, it's a cardinal symptom of growing old
> 
> See you later


I used to knit them loo roll covers, I could hardly keep up with demand


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks. I had a completely undisturbed kip, so I'm all ready to serve brekkies, fully charged up and ready for work

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Morninnnnnngg . Lovely bright sunshine here  with a few fluffy clouds floating in a nice blue sky, I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts. 
Glad you slept well Mike.  
I could do with a breakfast to give me some energy as well as keep  me awake, so I'll have whatever you think best please .


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Sorry you're not feeling too well. So, an energy giving brekkie that will keep you awake...

Well, starting with a large strong Nescafé, then a couple of brekkie towers - potato cake, haggis and runny egg on top. The oatmeal in the haggis evens out the calorie boost, followed by your usual toast and marmalade for a quick boost. Then another Nescafé. That should all do the trick. Fingers crossed


----------



## Robin

Morning all, cool and a bit cloudy here, but that's perfect riding weather. Glad you had a good night, Mike. Coffee and croissant please, wouldn't want to weigh the poor horse down any more by tackling any of your brekkie towers before I ride.
Hope you're feeling more energised now, Lin.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. You're quite right, you don't want the horse to give you a dirty look when you climb aboard

One coffee and croissant for you then. Have a good ride out, take care, and watch out for the wild boars. And bears.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, quiet morning as Sundays ever are, but if Lin gets a bit of a boost, it was worth opening.

I've got to do some real life things for a while, like getting the papers. Brexit, election or Trump headlining? Who knows. I don't know how I can stand the excitement

Maggie will serve you if you need anything urgent, of course. 

I'll see you later when all the gang gets back from church for coffee and cake. Aye, right


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, sorry I'm a bit late, iPad was playing silly wotsits. Technology causes more irritating problems than almost anything else. How did we come to this?

And after that existential moan, anybody for goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi Mike, hope you are in fine fettle 
Can I please have a pot of Assam tea and a cheese scone please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy, thanks, I appear to be functioning quite normally, which is odd. Hope you are well too. 

So, a pot of fine Assam and a cheese scone is yours. Have a good relax, that's why God invented Sunday


----------



## Ljc

The wonders of technology eh . Dont you just love to hate them. My one has a penchant  for swearing as well as talking gibberish lol. 
Can I have a Nescafé and a cheese and onion toasty and some ginger nuts to tide me over till dinner please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. Hope you're feeling a bit more with it. Must be if I'm to unlock the ginger nut store

So, a cheese and onion toasty, and an initial supply of ginger nuts to go with the Nescafé. And a spoon. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Well back in Scotland - well Gretna

By the time I get home it will be 7ish

Shattered.com


----------



## mikeyB

What a relief for you. Back in the land of the free, the wild country of the borders. You'll be back in Glasgow Central before you know it. 

#lemonteaforwhenyougetback


----------



## Ljc

Any chance of a fresh cream scone with strawberry jam and another Nescafé please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin, course there's a chance - the IPL final hasn't finished

One scone with fresh cream and strawberry jam coming up, plus the regulation Nescafe.

Hope you're feeling better tomorrow


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, the final has finished, but there are the awards bit coming, so ten minutes longer....


----------



## Ljc

ooh just in time then.  Can I have another Nescafé and some ginger nuts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Well done Lin. My fingers were hovering over the keyboard....

I will happily do that for you - a Nescafe and a plate of ginger nuts is yours. Not forgetting the spoon


----------



## Ljc

Ta.
I'm going to try and have an early for me night. Wish me luck.


----------



## Hazel

Night all - just home


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I'm off to cook a chicken curry, (instant Chinese style mix). Best thing today is the return of Twin Peaks. The only trouble is because it's on Sky Atlantic at 2.00am, I've set it to record. Older members will remember the original, strange and dreamy, and oddly disturbing. It's a double episode that is repeated at a civilised 9.00pm on Tuesday.  Apparently this series is just as weird, like the original, and probably best appreciated with the help of Class B pharmaceuticals. 

It's all the work of one of my favourite directors, David Lynch, whose first film Eraserhead is a work of genius, and by far the most nightmarish film I've _ever_ seen. 

Anyway, I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie.

Sleep well, specially Lin, and Hazel who is probably knackered, but the same goes for all. Have a good evening too.

Nigh night


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Night all - just home


You must be exhausted Hazel.

Night night Mike.  enjoy your curry


----------



## Hazel

Yup, I am that


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all, I hope everyone is fully refreshed by a night's kip. Or at least partly refreshed. Well, refreshed a bit, at least.

I'm feeling tip top, ready to serve your every need. (I may live to regret saying that)

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

Morning, Mike, am I the only customer? I think I could do with one of your famous stacks this morning. Done the supermarket run, done the tea round for the plasterer and tiler, ( we've been promised the plumber and flooring man later, oh what an exciting life I lead) got to go to Heathrow to pick kids up from their hol later; amazingly, unless they've had a meltdown on the plane, neither has killed the other.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Flipping heck, you've got a hell of a day going on there. Who said retirement was a lurk? If the kids arrive back still speaking to each other, that would be a triumph

So, one stack of Potato cake, haggis and fried egg, plus (you forgot to ask ) a cappuccino. For heavens sake do have a sit down


----------



## Hazel

Good to be back in my own bed - slept 12 hours straight through.

Poached eggs on brown toast and a pot of tea, please


----------



## Ljc

Good  morninnggg. 
I really don't know how your coping Robin, having all those workmen in at the same time would drive me batty. It'll  be worth it when it's all done though.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Good to be back in my own bed - slept 12 hours straight through.
> 
> Poached eggs on brown toast and a pot of tea, please


That's good to hear. You earned that 12 hours the hard way I can almost do that at will. I think I'm turning into a teenager

So, poached eggs on brown and a pot of Scottish Blend. Put your feet up and enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike - think I am too old now to miss out on sleep due to slamming of hotel bedroom doors, due to unsupervised kids playing hide and and seek while their parents were sleeping off a druken stupor.


----------



## Ljc

12hrs Hazel that's good to hear,  I'm soooooo jealous though.

Mike. It's good to hear you're feeling tip top . Can I please have a large strong Nescafé, eggy toast, sausages , crispy bacon and black pud please.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Thanks Mike - think I am too old now to miss out on sleep due to slamming of hotel bedroom doors, due to unsupervised kids playing hide and and seek while their parents were sleeping off a druken stupor.


Oh dear, some people eh.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> 12hrs Hazel that's good to hear,  I'm soooooo jealous though.
> 
> Mike. It's good to hear you're feeling tip top . Can I please have a large strong Nescafé, eggy toast, sausages , crispy bacon and black pud please.


Mornin Lin. You feeling a bit better today? Still sunny in the garden of England?

So, to pick you up, a high protein brekkie of eggy toast, sausages, bacon and black pud, plus a big Nescafe. That should give you a boost. If not, complain to management


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike, I'm delighted to say I'm back to normal, well my version of it anyway 
Delish brekkie Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Okay team, I've got to leave to get some shopping and get myself more sorted. No interesting sport on TV this afternoon, so it's  back to crosswords to stave off mental decay

While I'm away, Maggie will serve any urgent supplies.

See you later for coffee and cakes


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry peeps, bit late after an interesting phone call which has infuriated me.

Anyone for coffee from Mr Grumpy?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Sorry peeps, bit late after an interesting phone call which has infuriated me.
> 
> Anyone for coffee from Mr Grumpy?


Oh no Mike, Transport probs ? . I hope whatever it is it can be easily sorted .
Oh and by the way, you are our *lovable *grumps 

I'd love an iced Nescafé and an iced bun please


----------



## mikeyB

While I'm waiting for orders I'll explain. Before the weekend, I got what appeared to be an unsolicited appointment from the local hospital for physiotherapy. I phoned the surgery to try and find out who referred me. It was that first year Neuro registrar I saw recently. if he thinks that my muscles are wasted because I don't bother exercising, that's a bloody insult. If he thinks that my arms are weak and have positional tremor because I don't use them enough then he's an idiot.  Didn't choose to be like this. When I was on the Neuro Ward 3 years ago the physiotherapists saw me and said they had nothing to offer. It will be interesting to see what the physiotherapist here thinks. At least I've got an appointment with the EMG team who seem to be the only people who have noticed the arm problem. 

That's why I'm cross. The professor thought the motor neuropathy was due to diabetes. I know that it isn't, the EMG know that it isn't, but their opinion isn't worth a light. I just hope the higher ups can decide what the problem is before it spreads to my intercostal muscles, and I die in my sleep.


----------



## Hazel

To help this shivvering wreck, can't get heated, a lomon tea with ginger nuts please Mike - what irritated you today?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oh no Mike, Transport probs ? . I hope whatever it is it can be easily sorted .
> Oh and by the way, you are our *lovable *grumps
> 
> I'd love an iced Nescafé and an iced bun please


Hi Lin. Thanks for the compliment, I do try not to be grumpy

One iced bun and an iced Nescafé is yours, served with zero grumps


----------



## Hazel

Sorry about that Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> To help this shivvering wreck, can't get heated, a lomon tea with ginger nuts please Mike - what irritated you today?


Already explained - messages must have crossed. It's cold here too, and wet.

One lemon tea and a plate of ginger nuts is yours. Hope it warms you a bit, at least


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> While I'm waiting for orders I'll explain. Before the weekend, I got what appeared to be an unsolicited appointment from the local hospital for physiotherapy. I phoned the surgery to try and find out who referred me. It was that first year Neuro registrar I saw recently. if he thinks that my muscles are wasted because I don't bother exercising, that's a bloody insult. If he thinks that my arms are weak and have positional tremor because I don't use them enough then he's an idiot.  Didn't choose to be like this. When I was on the Neuro Ward 3 years ago the physiotherapists saw me and said they had nothing to offer. It will be interesting to see what the physiotherapist here thinks. At least I've got an appointment with the EMG team who seem to be the only people who have noticed the arm problem.
> 
> That's why I'm cross. The professor thought the motor neuropathy was due to diabetes. I know that it isn't, the EMG know that it isn't, but their opinion isn't worth a light. I just hope the higher ups can decide what the problem is before it spreads to my intercostal muscles, and I die in my sleep.


Oh heck Mike, no wonder you're furious, I would be too.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm not furious any more. It's wasteful emotion. It'll turn on again after the EMG appointment, I suspect.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, sorry to hear of your frustrating phone call. Almond croissant, please, to distract me from the slightly stale one I'm consuming in real life in Caffe Nero, while I wait for the kids to get themselves unstacked and land. 12hr flight, and it manages to lose 20 mins on expected arrival time between me leaving home and arriving at the airport.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin I do feel for you. Heathrow is a flashy pit of mediocrity. 

I'll say the phone call was frustrating. Brick walls and headbanging comes to mind. One freshly baked almond croissant coming up. I expect you've bought a coffee from the enemy.  Best of luck for a swift escape before the whole of West London escapes.


----------



## mikeyB

I've had a hint from my starving iPad that it's time for me to close up for the day. I'll be spending this evening watching the recorded Twin Peaks. Review tomorrow, no spoilers guaranteed for those watching the 9.00pm transmission tomorrow. I suspect this may be a limited audience

I'll be back tomorrow fully charged at 10.15 for brekkie.

I hope everyone has a pleasant evening, and a pleasant night's sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Happy Tuesday. Hope everyone is feeling well. I'm charging up with a double Americano. Well, we watched Twin Peaks for old times sake. Weird, challenging and occasionally very funny. I don't know what's going on, but that's nothing new.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning Mr B. Don't give the game away re Twin Peaks - I'm hoping it comes onto 'normal' channels at some point. Loved the first series but had no flippin idea what was going on!
Large mug of tea please. Had some toast for brekkie so not peckish yet. Could I request a custard slice sans icing for this afternoon if that's OK.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning GG. I can't give the game away, because it isn't possible. I might know by the end

One large mug of tea is yours, and I will prepare an icing free custard slice for  this afternoon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  
It seems I may be getting the hang of this sleeping thing,  I woke at 6.30, two and a half hrs more than I normally get . 
I used to love Twin peaks too , never new what was going on either .

Mike can I please have a half pint of Nescafé with three sugars and three large doorsteps of crusty white burnt black toast smothered with butter and an unhealthy layer of lime marmalade please . That should keep me going for an hour or two


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin, I'm so pleased your sleep is getting better. I wish I could  do tutorials, I'd make a fortune

So, three crusty white doorsteps toasted à la Lin, covers in butter with two thirds of large of lime marmalade.  Plus a big Nescafé with three sugars. That'll all make your hair stand on end. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Now, folks, Manchester. I lived there as a student, love the city. I've been to the Arena many a time since, and went through Victoria station to get the tram for the cricket  when I retired. But Manchester, like London, takes the view that these muderous idiots will not cow the city, life goes on. So although I'm a bit rattled, I'm carrying on as normal. No sodding terrorist is going to stop normal life going on. If that were to happen, they've won.

So, back to brekkies...


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike.  My hair is standing on end


----------



## mikeyB

Just had a message from daughter. All her friends who were at that concert in Manchester are fine and accounted for.


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Just had a message from daughter. All her friends who were at that concert in Manchester are fine and accounted for.


That is so good to hear, what a relief for you. I have friends waiting for news, couple from Gateshead are missing, waiting for news is rubbish, been there many years ago.
Right time to cheer up, bit out of touch with all you have but any cake would do!


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, it's always a relief, my kids (who use Facebook) reported their cousin who lives there had checked in safe.
 I've got over my static sojourn on the M25 yesterday, and the resultant two hypos it seemed to cause ( And I wasn't even doing the driving on this occasion). Kids are still speaking to each other.
 I'm now exercise-classed for the week, ( but not showered, I'll sit outside) so ready for something calorific, so a cappucino and croissant would go down nicely, please.


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> That is so good to hear, what a relief for you. I have friends waiting for news, couple from Gateshead are missing, waiting for news is rubbish, been there many years ago.
> Right time to cheer up, bit out of touch with all you have but any cake would do!


Morning, NJ. Good to see you. It always is a worrying time when this sort of thing happens. 

So here's a slice of coffee and walnut, it's particularly delish, and would cheer up a stone


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Morning, NJ. Good to see you. It always is a worrying time when this sort of thing happens.
> 
> So here's a slice of coffee and walnut, it's particularly delish, and would cheer up a stone


Thanks, just perfect and good to not be injecting for this high carbs treat!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, it's always a relief, my kids (who use Facebook) reported their cousin who lives there had checked in safe.
> I've got over my static sojourn on the M25 yesterday, and the resultant two hypos it seemed to cause ( And I wasn't even doing the driving on this occasion). Kids are still speaking to each other.
> I'm now exercise-classed for the week, ( but not showered, I'll sit outside) so ready for something calorific, so a cappucino and croissant would go down nicely, please.


Morning, Robin. I had a horrible suspicion you'd be trapped on the M25 at the time you were there. Pleased that diplomatic relations are still maintained between the kids. Did they have a good time?

So, a coffee and croissant is yours. Don't bother sitting outside, I'm not showered yet either. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning, Robin. I had a horrible suspicion you'd be trapped on the M25 at the time you were there. Pleased that diplomatic relations are still maintained between the kids. Did they have a good time?
> 
> So, a coffee and croissant is yours. Don't bother sitting outside, I'm not showered yet either. Enjoy


Kids had a wonderful hol, it was Japan, so they now say they've got to get out of the habit of bowing every time they meet someone. Though perhaps they could start a trend... Next time they go away, (either together or separately), we'll look up what time the plane lands before we offer to collect them, though!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Beyond wicked, targeting children and young people  
Could I have a jumbo sausage roll and a coffee please Mike, it's a sunny hot day here and I'm hoping to take the kids to the beach later.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Beyond wicked, targeting children and young people
> Could I have a jumbo sausage roll and a coffee please Mike, it's a sunny hot day here and I'm hoping to take the kids to the beach later.


Hi Lucy. Beach sounds good

One jumbo sausage roll and coffee coming up. Enjoy taking the sand out of everything for the next week or so
--------------------------------------------------
Now gang, with all these messages flying to and fro, time has flown. Daughter's bestest friend Tom is a doctor at Salford Royal. The place is manic, apparently. (I always thought she would marry Tom, but not after he confessed he is gay)

I've got to get showered, shaved and moisturised, so I can pretend to be younger. Plus get lunches sorted, and do a bit of shopping. 

I'll be back later for cakes and coffee.

Maggie, as usual will serve urgent requests.

See you as soon as poss


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, back in action. Bit delayed by an old pal turning up on the Pancreatitis forum. 

Coffee and cake anyone?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I'm ready for my custard slice now please and a large, cold root beer.
Just been doing a load of ironing - really should know better in this weather


----------



## mikeyB

Hi GG. What weather would that be? It's been raining here all afternoon. Can't see you ironing in the rain 

So, one icing free custard slice and a large chilled root bear. Enjoy, put your feet up.


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike.  Can I have something to steady my nerves please, preferably highly calorific and a sweet Nescafé with cream please .


Greyhound Gal said:


> I'm ready for my custard slice now please and a large, cold root beer.
> Just been doing a load of ironing - really should know better in this weather


Ironing , what is dat , it It something to to with rust?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late with responding, Lin, I had a power nap after swallowing Tramadol. 

Nerve steadying is another little challenge, that had me thinking. You've partly hit the nail on the head. So, one sweet Nescafé with cream, plus a slice of Victoria sponge. The cream and the sweetness is the closest thing to mother's milk, which floods your system with endorphins. Now how's that for an excuse? Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, at the end of a horrible day, it's time for me to create some food, and leave to your own devices. 

I'll be back tomorrow, which is new day with new perspectives, at 10.15 for brekkie. I promise to be bright and chirpy, I always sleep the sleep of the innocent, which is, of course, theft. 

Have a good evening and comfortable night


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. I had a nice 8 hours of unconsciousness, so I'm fully fit for a morning of supplying comfort food. All I've had is a double shot cappuccino, which isn't really right, somehow. I used a stencil for the sprinkles, so it was a proper MB coffee. Small pleasures, if just a tad egotistical.

Breakfast, anyone?


----------



## Ljc

A very good morning to you all.
How's you Mike .
Mike I must say Thank you, it seems this sleeping lark is catching apart from a needing a little sustenance during the night , I woke up at 7.30 this fine morning.
Now for brunch. A cheese and onion omelette, sausages, black pud, my usual toasts and a large Nescafé with cream please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. That's great news about the kip. It'll make you feel better all round. As is evidenced by your healthy breakfast request

So, cheese and onion omelette, sausages and black pud is yours to enjoy. A great way to get two of your five a day - onion (veg) and lime on the toasts (fruit). Plus a large Nescafé and cream. Enjoy

Hang on, coffee is veg too! Bonus


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks I have go and do real life things for a wee while. Quiet morning, to say the least.

Il be back in a while. There's a one day cricket international England v South Africa this afternoon, so could be a late session in the cafe, till I get shouted for food. 

Maggie will serve any emergencies. I expect Robin will be in later, exhausted from washing and ironing holiday clothes.

See you later


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Well, folks I have go and do real life things for a wee while. Quiet morning, to say the least.
> 
> Il be back in a while. There's a one day cricket international England v South Africa this afternoon, so could be a late session in the cafe, till I get shouted for food.
> 
> Maggie will serve any emergencies. I expect Robin will be in later, exhausted from washing and ironing holiday clothes.
> 
> See you later


Kids can do their own washing and ironing! ( though I have to admit I do occasionally feed stuff into the washing machine for them) funnily enough, they both seem to buy non-iron clothes. Was busy this morning with the Great Twin Peaks Granola experiment. ( being the shape of the Libre curve) Which worked better than the previous Mount Fuji effort! Still tempted just to revert to scrambled egg, though.Will drop by later for cake, if you could line me up a custard slice, that would be great.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Kids can do their own washing and ironing! ( though I have to admit I do occasionally feed stuff into the washing machine for them) funnily enough, they both seem to buy non-iron clothes. Was busy this morning with the Great Twin Peaks Granola experiment. ( being the shape of the Libre curve) Which worked better than the previous Mount Fuji effort! Still tempted just to revert to scrambled egg, though.Will drop by later for cake, if you could line me up a custard slice, that would be great.
> View attachment 3405 View attachment 3406


That much better.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - are you all well?

Mike sir, my usual please


----------



## mikeyB

Hello Hazel. Keeping well? Can't wait till Glasgow. I'll show you my flashy little electric scooter that collapses down at the touch of a button, and can take down an old lady completely silently.

One lemon tea coming right up. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon everyone. It's what classes for a scorcher here today as we start our 5 days of summer. Up to 27.5 degrees so abandoned the sticky town centre and enjoying a breeze at home.

I'll have a latte and a sticky bun but no cinnamon please.

Just had to change the type of testing strips as my old meter has become obsolete. Expecting the reviewing doctor to give me a hard time but I'm ready to pounce should that occur. Do they really think this diabetes lark is an enjoyable hobby where we try to scam free materials to indulge ourselves?


----------



## Ljc

Best of luck Amigo. I can loan you my battle axe if you want.


----------



## Ljc

Mike can I have a knickerbocker glory please.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Best of luck Amigo. I can loan you my battle axe if you want.



Some would say I'm enough of a battle axe myself Lin! 

I did look at your kind offer of the testing strips as I use Glucomen but they're the wrong types. Kind of you though.

Mike must still be sorting my coffee and finding a sticky bun without cinnamon.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Some would say I'm enough of a battle axe myself Lin!
> 
> I did look at your kind offer of the testing strips as I use Glucomen but they're the wrong types. Kind of you though.
> 
> Mike must still be sorting my coffee and finding a sticky bun without cinnamon.


Im a bit of a battle axe myself lol, twisted my nurses arm quite hard actually, to change my strips to ones I can use in my Libre.  I know I could use the old one up, but I use so few now. But they will be going to a good cause. 

Wonder if Mikes back yet


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike can I have a knickerbocker glory please.


Hi Lin, yes, you can have a knickerbocker glory. Harking back to the good old days of sweet indulgence? Still, at least there's fruit in it. You're doing well today.

So, one knickerbocker glory coming up just as soon as Maggie can get the cherry on top


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon everyone. It's what classes for a scorcher here today as we start our 5 days of summer. Up to 27.5 degrees so abandoned the sticky town centre and enjoying a breeze at home.
> 
> I'll have a latte and a sticky bun but no cinnamon please.
> 
> Just had to change the type of testing strips as my old meter has become obsolete. Expecting the reviewing doctor to give me a hard time but I'm ready to pounce should that occur. Do they really think this diabetes lark is an enjoyable hobby where we try to scam free materials to indulge ourselves?


You're right, finding a sticky bun without cinnamon has been a pain, but not insurmountable with a Chelsea bun topped with icing, plus a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> You're right, finding a sticky bun without cinnamon has been a pain, but not insurmountable with a Chelsea bun topped with icing, plus a Latte. Enjoy



Just what my greedy heart desires Mike. I used to love those before I became an reluctant abstainer of confectionery and cakes!


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, I'm gasping for a pint of builder's tea and a custard slice, just taken advantage of a plumber-free afternoon and slapped a coat of thinned down paint on the fresh plaster in both bathrooms. Spatters everywhere. One of my least favourite DIY tasks. Still, onwards and upwards, one of the bathrooms is finished, and the other is getting there! Am now intending to retire to the garden bench with a real cup of tea for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## mikeyB

Good for you, Robin. When you've finished there, can you come and clear my gutters? I can't do ladders any more. I was thinking £8.00 an hour.

So, while you consider that more than generous offer, a pint of builder's tea and a custard slice is yours to enjoy


----------



## Robin

S


mikeyB said:


> Good for you, Robin. When you've finished there, can you come and clear my gutters? I can't do ladders any more. I was thinking £8.00 an hour.
> 
> So, while you consider that more than generous offer, a pint of builder's tea and a custard slice is yours to enjoy


Sorry, I only do stuff reachable from the kitchen stool these days.(neatly sidesteps value of my time per hour)


----------



## mikeyB

Why? What is your hourly rate? Not a thing usually asked by a gentleman, I know, but now I know you have one I'm intrigued


----------



## Amigo

Beat him down Robin, he pays his cleaner £12 @ hr! 

Another latte for my cheek please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks Amigo. I'm in two minds whether to serve you at all after that demolition of my negotiating position. Oh well.

One Latte coming up.

By the way, you don't clear gutters do you?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Why? What is your hourly rate? Not a thing usually asked by a gentleman, I know, but now I know you have one I'm intrigued


Well, I didn't actually say I'd got one, just that my value wasn't up for discussion! Of course, you don't know anything about the quality of my DIY skills. Suffice it to say, the garage doors had a lovely finish after I'd painted them...as did the bit of the drive where I dropped the can of paint.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Well, I didn't actually say I'd got one, just that my value wasn't up for discussion! Of course, you don't know anything about the quality of my DIY skills. Suffice it to say, the garage doors had a lovely finish after I'd painted them...as did the bit of the drive where I dropped the can of paint.


Ooo an artiste too


----------



## mikeyB

Can't be doing with a clumsy worker, Robin

I'm still waiting on another quotation from Amigo, anyway. Sorry if I misunderstood, I thought everyone had a price. I do.


----------



## mikeyB

Anyway, while Hazel isn't looking...

What do you call 12 men in a pub watching the Scottish Cup Final on Saturday?

Rangers


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Can't be doing with a clumsy worker, Robin
> 
> I'm still waiting on another quotation from Amigo, anyway. Sorry if I misunderstood, I thought everyone had a price. I do.


Well, I'm sure I could be flexible, but that's probably lowering the tone of this high class establishment.


----------



## mikeyB

That would be difficult, Robin.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Thanks Amigo. I'm in two minds whether to serve you at all after that demolition of my negotiating position. Oh well.
> 
> One Latte coming up.
> 
> By the way, you don't clear gutters do you?



Strangely enough no! There isn't a price anyone could pay me to go up a ladder and clean gutters my friend. With my knackered shoulder and back I'm grateful if I can clean myself on a morning! Lol


----------



## mikeyB

Bit too much info there, Amigo, but I will take that as no. Now where's Hazel got to?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Bit too much info there, Amigo, but I will take that as no. Now where's Hazel got to?



Clean as in shower Mikey!


----------



## mikeyB

Oops


----------



## mikeyB

Cricket's still on by the way, so if you don't mind me nipping off for 5 minutes to chop some mushrooms, I'll carry on serving for another half hour


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Cricket's still on by the way, so if you don't mind me nipping off for 5 minutes to chop some mushrooms, I'll carry on serving for another half hour



You carry on multi-tasking Mike. I'm relaxing now after a very nice home made chicken cacciatore which was served with feta salad. Hopefully won't cause a spike as I've not gone over 7.4 all day.


----------



## Hazel

I am here happy people

Spending with day with a friend tomorrow, going to an outlet villiage, near the borders.   So I have made up a picnic to keep costs down.

So an early night for me


----------



## mikeyB

Actually I made the whole creamy mushroom sauce. Sneaky, eh?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> I am here happy people
> 
> Spending with day with a friend tomorrow, going to an outlet villiage, near the borders.   So I have made up a picnic to keep costs down.
> 
> So any early night for me


Ah good, you didn't see my earlier posts. Or consider them unworthy of a riposte. Have a good night, and a good day tomorrow. It'll be nice weather for a picnic


----------



## Carolg

I've been good in reality for tea, so can I please have some strawberry and cream shortcake and a hot chocolate with all the sprinkles.


----------



## Carolg

Bl&@?y heck, just cremated stewed rhubarb, went from smelling great to omg. The stench is horrendous.


----------



## mikeyB

Evening, Carol. Sure you can have some srawberry and cream shortcake, plus a hot chocolate all in. Be interesting to see what you order in Glasgow

Anyway, enjoy that while nobody's looking


----------



## Carolg

Mmm mikeyb last year it worried me meeting new people, but older and wiser and I did share my chips.as long as there's a wee glass of Rosie it will be ok


----------



## Carolg

Or not if I'm coming by train, will have to leave car at station


----------



## Ljc

Can I slip in for a Nescafé and a couple of gingernuts please


----------



## Hazel

Mike - I chose to ignore football reference


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Can I slip in for a Nescafé and a couple of gingernuts please



Hi, Lin. Are you sure about a couple of gingernuts? I'll give you one extra, just in case.

So, a Nescafe and three ginger nuts. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike, I didn't like to ask for more,  didn't want to sound greedy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike - I chose to ignore football reference


Admirable work, Hazel. Not rising  to provocation. 

You don't clear gutters in your spare time do you?


----------



## Hazel

Nice try - no


----------



## mikeyB

Worth a try. Anyway, I've been summoned away to create food. Mind, that was  the dog trying to pull a fast one. He ate at 6.

Nonetheless, I'd better close up shop to start an evening of BBC4, the thinking man's channel. I watch it the hope of becoming one

I'll be back tomorrow morning for brekkie at 10.15.  I expect Hazel will be too busy cattle rustling down in border country to be bothered with brekkie. 

Have a good evening everyone, don't put petrol on the barbie, and have a good night's sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks, slightly late start. Beautiful morning, sunny, warm. I'm fuelled up with a double shot Americano and double shot  Tramadol. Alls well with the world

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, phew, feels like I've done a days work already. Second coated the bathroom walls and ceiling, only took me an hour, but it's hot! That's it for manual labour today. Suspect that work schedule wouldn't pass muster if you wanted to employ me to clean out your gutters.
Large cappuccino and a croissant, please, need to head off a potential post exercise hypo.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. You HAVE done a days work, so you deserve to put your feet up. Well, a days work by standard British workers rates.

So, reward: a large cappuccino and croissant is yours to enjoy


----------



## Ditto

S'ot. Have you got a Jubbly please?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ditto. S'ot here too!

You're not going to believe this, but I had a dig around in the freezer and found a pack of Jubblys, so here's one for you. I haven't had one for 55 years


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to go and do stuff for a couple of hours, like showering and getting dressed. That's 50 minutes worth, with 15 minutes for the shower. ( I just said that cos I'm practicing for my PIP assessment).

Maggie will serve any emergencies. 

I'll see you in a while. I'm expecting a run on Jubblys and the equally historic Arctic Roll, but if you want treacle pud, I don't mind. Whatever takes your fancy


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, prized customers. What a cracking day - the best combination on Mull, cloudless sunshine and a breeze sufficient to stir the trees. Midges can't fly in winds above 4mph.

So cake or biccies with hot or cold drinks, or some flavoured ice full of e-number colours from the freezer. I've got everything, which is why I'm now on a broad spectrum antibiotic.

Actually, that's a joke. You won't catch anything from me. Not unless we conjugate.

That's a joke too. Honest. We can conjugate without worry.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, prized customers. What a cracking day - the best combination on Mull, cloudless sunshine and a breeze sufficient to stir the trees. Midges can't fly in winds above 4mph.
> 
> So cake or biccies with hot or cold drinks, or some flavoured ice full of e-number colours from the freezer. I've got everything, which is why I'm now on a broad spectrum antibiotic.
> 
> Actually, that's a joke. You won't catch anything from me. Not unless we conjugate.
> 
> That's a joke too. Honest. We can conjugate without worry.



Afternoon on a blisteringly hot day here. I'm not keen on Jubblys but I adore a chocolate nut sundae so would love one of those with some cold lemonade please.

Not a happy bunny this afternoon. All will become clearer tomorrow but it's the usual testing strip cull issue which I intend to pursue with my own GP tomorrow. He isn't implicated, his penny pinching colleague is. I'm sharpening my teeth ready for the fight.


----------



## mikeyB

Eek. I feel sorry for the GPs. Blood will doubtless be shed. Enjoy

Oh, sorry, the  enjoy bit comes at the end.

So here's a chocolate nut sundae and cold real lemonade. Enjoy (that's more like it)


----------



## Ljc

O heck Amigo I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Ljc

Hi Every one.  I'm so glad I live by the coast, it's hot enough here, god knows what it's like Inland. 
Mike is their any chance of some cold Semolina pud with a dollop of jam and an iced Nescafé please.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> O heck Amigo I hope you get it sorted.



Thanks Lin, wouldn't have happened if my own GP had sorted it but the duty GP has decided to reduce my prescription from 300 to 50 simply because my meter has changed. My needs haven't or my risks (which are substantial in my case as I'm daily fighting infections) and he's done it without any discussion. I'll be speaking to my own GP tomorrow if the prescription isn't re-issued. I've insisted it is and want an explanation if it isn't. 

I certainly need something to cool me down now so thanks for the chocolate nut sundae Mike.

Do some of the medics think diabetes is a bloody hobby?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Hi Every one.  I'm so glad I live by the coast, it's hot enough here, god knows what it's like Inland.
> Mike is their any chance of some cold Semolina pud with a dollop of jam and an iced Nescafé please.



Good afternoon Lin. I prefer ice cold rice pud with jam, but semolina sounds just fine. And you're right about being close to the sea, it's a mercy.

So here's some cold semolina with a dollop of strawberry jam, and an iced Nescafé for you to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Do some of the medics think diabetes is a bloody hobby?



No, but GPs are under pressures from work, and financial, that are outwith our ken, so don't be too hard on them. It's their bosses at the evil CCGs that cause all this conflict.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Afternoon all.  Bit warm here as well!  Can I have some mint choc chip ice cream and a diabolo menthe s'il vous plait Mike.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Thanks Lin, wouldn't have happened if my own GP had sorted it but the duty GP has decided to reduce my prescription from 300 to 50 simply because my meter has changed. My needs haven't or my risks (which are substantial in my case as I'm daily fighting infections) and he's done it without any discussion. I'll be speaking to my own GP tomorrow if the prescription isn't re-issued. I've insisted it is and want an explanation if it isn't.
> 
> I certainly need something to cool me down now so thanks for the chocolate nut sundae Mike.
> 
> Do some of the medics think diabetes is a bloody hobby?


I must admit I have wondered about that myself at times. 
I can see someone (not you) is going to be  uncomfortable Tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Matt. Not at work earning a crust?

Well, even if you are, I'm happy to serve you a bowl of mint choc  chip ice cream and a diabolo menthe. Bon appetit


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> I must admit I have wondered about that myself at times.
> I can see someone (not you) is going to be  uncomfortable Tomorrow



Fortunately I have a good relationship with my own GP Lin and he's one of these types who doesn't cower under the diktats of the CCG's so I'll bend his ears tomorrow (or wrestle him to the ground if necessary!)


----------



## mikeyB

I'd buy a ticket for that Amigo


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Well I've been all primped and preened up by the hairdresser and nail lady, and all this talk of ice cream has put me in the mood for some. Could I have scoop of vanilla, one of chocolate and one of mint choc chip please, and a wafer? A large, cold root beer to wash it down with would go a treat as well if possible.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, it's clouded over a bit here, dare I say it, welcome relief from the heat! Ah, spoke too soon, Suns full out again. Do you stock pistachio ice cream by any chance, Mike?
Lin, I went on holiday to Deal once, and we drove round the coast one day, to the North and ended up at Reculver towers. ( it was a bit of a trip down memory lane, my sister used to live in Herne Bay) It was blisteringly hot, 90 in the shade job, and we fell into a pub at the bottom of the road there.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Well I've been all primped and preened up by the hairdresser and nail lady, and all this talk of ice cream has put me in the mood for some. Could I have scoop of vanilla, one of chocolate and one of mint choc chip please, and a wafer? A large, cold root beer to wash it down with would go a treat as well if possible.


Hi GG, bet you feel great after that. I suppose photos are out of the question - nails only, of course.

One cold root beer, plus a triple scoop ice cream is yours to consume lying on a chaise longue gazing at your nails. Completes a satisfying day


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, it's clouded over a bit here, dare I say it, welcome relief from the heat! Ah, spoke too soon, Suns full out again. Do you stock pistachio ice cream by any chance, Mike?
> Lin, I went on holiday to Deal once, and we drove round the coast one day, to the North and ended up at Reculver towers. ( it was a bit of a trip down memory lane, my sister used to live in Herne Bay) It was blisteringly hot, 90 in the shade job, and we fell into a pub at the bottom of the road there.


And fell out of it, no doubt, Robin

Good afternoon. We do indeed have pistachio ice cream. How would you like it? (We don't do bucket size)


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, it's clouded over a bit here, dare I say it, welcome relief from the heat! Ah, spoke too soon, Suns full out again. Do you stock pistachio ice cream by any chance, Mike?
> Lin, I went on holiday to Deal once, and we drove round the coast one day, to the North and ended up at Reculver towers. ( it was a bit of a trip down memory lane, my sister used to live in Herne Bay) It was blisteringly hot, 90 in the shade job, and we fell into a pub at the bottom of the road there.


Was it the King Ethelbert by any chance ? If so it's still there serves good grub too. We used to have a caravan at Reculver for many years .
I love it here.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> And fell out of it, no doubt, Robin
> 
> Good afternoon. We do indeed have pistachio ice cream. How would you like it? (We don't do bucket size)


I might have had the odd half pint of shandy.
Do you do half buckets? I'll have two..


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Was it the King Ethelbert by any chance ? If so it's still there serves good grub too. We used to have a caravan at Reculver for many years .
> I love it here.


I can't remember its name, it was about 3pm by the time we fetched up at it, and there were still a lot of people having lunch in the garden. We'd eaten a picnic earlier on the way round, at Cliftonville.
My sister and family later moved to Edinburgh, and the one thing she said she missed was the weather!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin. Ever tried to sell ice cubes to the Inuit? Two half buckets indeed.

Ok, I'll go for it. Two half 'bucket' size pistachio ice creams. Enjoy I refuse to be answerable for your BG, mind


----------



## Ljc

Yup that the Ethelbert. . It does tend to be sunny and dry here.


----------



## Ljc

Mike have you any Tuttie fruittie ice cream , if not I'd like one of the ice cream Mars bars thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. Sorry, no Tutti Fruti, but I do have ice cream Mars Bars. I did see Tutti Fruti in the cash and carry 'heritage' section but didn't think I'd sell any. Just goes to show. Not the first time I've misjudged a market

So, one Mars Bar ice cream for your enjoyment

There's plenty of summer left, so I will pick some TF up for you. Can't leave customers disappointed


----------



## Hazel

Mike coukd I trouble you for a lemon tea please - I am pooped


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya Hazel. I bet it's warm in the middle of the country. It's certainly enervating. I was hot in bed last night. (Shut up you lot, you know what mean).

One lemon tea coming up. Have a good relax.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, even the dog is exhausted after sunbathing. I'm not exhausted, it's time for me to start slicing tomatoes for a salad. (Then sprinkled with Basil, Hebridean Sea Salt flakes, slivers of garlic and extra virgin olive oil). This is to go with burgers made locally from minced highland coo, defrosting as I type.

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15, the last time before I take a break away from the forum for a week to do a bit of painting, learning Gaelic, strumming my Mandolin and guitar, and generally chilling and shopping across the water.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep. It will be warm, so I'll forego the PJs. Good job it'll be dark


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, folks, even the dog is exhausted after sunbathing. I'm not exhausted, it's time for me to start slicing tomatoes for a salad. (Then sprinkled with Basil, Hebridean Sea Salt flakes, slivers of garlic and extra virgin olive oil). This is to go with burgers made locally from minced highland coo, defrosting as I type.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15, the last time before I take a break away from the forum for a week to do a bit of painting, learning Gaelic, strumming my Mandolin and guitar, and generally chilling and shopping across the water.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep. It will be warm, so I'll forego the PJs. Good job it'll be dark



Night Mike and enjoy your salad. A balsamic glaze would set those tomatoes off nicely!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. For a change, I was up in the night correcting a hypo, but all is well now. Beautiful day for everyone I think, though Carolg might get a bit of haar coming off the North Sea. Who cares, it's always sunny in here.

Brekkies available, limited only by your fertile imaginations.  Come on in


----------



## Stitch147

Morning Mikey, can I have a bacon butty on thick cut tiger bread. Extra crispy bacon and brown sauce and a cup of tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Stitch. I like a girl who has brown sauce on her bacon butties. It's the only  way.

So, one extra crispy bacon butty with brown sauce. I'll serve you a mug of tea, not a cup. You have to have a mug with a bacon butty, it's just right, somehow


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone .
Mike I hope it didn't last too long.
Can I have a bubble sarnie on crusty white bread and butter , 2 sausages on the side and a  large Nescafé please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. You've finally flummoxed me. Bubble sarnie? 'Scuse my ignorance, I'm just a country boy.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone .
> Mike I hope it didn't last too long.
> Can I have a bubble sarnie on crusty white bread and butter , 2 sausages on the side and a  large Nescafé please



Morning one an all and sorry you had a nocturnal hypo Mike. 

Red hot here and I had an uncomfortable, crampy night with the start of the cold my son has and all week. Joy of joys! I woke up to an email;

'Time is running out!' and thought the Grim Reaper had gone electronic but thankfully it was from Bonmarche trying to entice me to buy summer gear before the sale ends! 

Oh something cold and soothing for my throat please (I need a strong voice to shout at the doc later) and I hesitate to order a bacon sandwich because I don't like brown sauce on it! 

Am I still going out tonight? Answers on a postcard to neverletthebuggersbeatyou.com!


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. You've finally flummoxed me. Bubble sarnie? 'Scuse my ignorance, I'm just a country boy.


It is a new one to me too.


----------



## Ljc

Oops  I bet hat did flummox you , sorry. You can blame it on me being a Londoner, well a south east one lol.
It's bubble and squeak


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Oops  I bet hat did flummox you , sorry. You can blame it on me being a Londoner, well a south east one lol.
> It's bubble and squeak



You beat me to it Lin. A well known northern delicacy too but we called it 'warm up'. Usually the potato, cabbage and leftovers from the dinner fried up. Delicious with an egg on top 

Here's a nice example. Yummy! 

http://boroughmarket.org.uk/articles/bacon-bubble-and-egg-sandwich


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oops  I bet hat did flummox you , sorry. You can blame it on me being a Londoner, well a south east one lol.
> It's bubble and squeak


Ah, gotcha. Sorry for the delay. So, one bubble and squeak sarnie, two sausages and a Nescafé. Don't worry, Lin, somebody has to be a Londoner, it can't be helped


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning one an all and sorry you had a nocturnal hypo Mike.
> 
> Red hot here and I had an uncomfortable, crampy night with the start of the cold my son has and all week. Joy of joys! I woke up to an email;
> 
> 'Time is running out!' and thought the Grim Reaper had gone electronic but thankfully it was from Bonmarche trying to entice me to buy summer gear before the sale ends!
> 
> Oh something cold and soothing for my throat please (I need a strong voice to shout at the doc later) and I hesitate to order a bacon sandwich because I don't like brown sauce on it!
> 
> Am I still going out tonight? Answers on a postcard to neverletthebuggersbeatyou.com!


Morning Amigo, you don't have to have brown sauce on your bacon sarnie, I won't hold it against you. You can't criticise folk for their character deficiencies. So you can actually have an unsauced bacon sarnie, served with pleasure. Plus an iced tea with a touch of feverfew. Nice herby taste, and it'll fix your throat no bother


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, you don't have to have brown sauce on your bacon sarnie, I won't hold it against you. You can't criticise folk for their character deficiencies. So you can actually have an unsauced bacon sarnie, served with pleasure. Plus an iced tea with a touch of feverfew. Nice herby taste, and it'll fix your throat no bother



Well that's very magnanimous of you Mike  all efforts gratefully accepted.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> You beat me to it Lin. A well known northern delicacy too but we called it 'warm up'. Usually the potato, cabbage and leftovers from the dinner fried up. Delicious with an egg on top
> 
> Here's a nice example. Yummy!
> 
> http://boroughmarket.org.uk/articles/bacon-bubble-and-egg-sandwich


Ah a bubble sarnie with a fried egg on top is delish. 
Warm up, that's a good name for it.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. It feels too late for a full breakfast, so I'll just have coffee, please. Just had a lovely trip out to B&Q. Well, the DIY bit wasn't so good, but the advantage of going via the butcher in the next village, and then taking the back way to B&Q is that you go round via the Wychwood Forest, which is looking very green and lovely at the moment. I now have several match pots to test on the new bathroom walls, which puts off the evil moment when I actually have to paint them for real.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye. "warm up" duly logged. "Bubble" logged. It's not often I'm bewildered. Well, not by food


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning everyone. It feels too late for a full breakfast, so I'll just have coffee, please. Just had a lovely trip out to B&Q. Well, the DIY bit wasn't so good, but the advantage of going via the butcher in the next village, and then taking the back way to B&Q is that you go round via the Wychwood Forest, which is looking very green and lovely at the moment. I now have several match pots to test on the new bathroom walls, which puts off the evil moment when I actually have to paint them for real.


Morning Robin. I loathe and detest with every bone in my body B&Q, Homebase and their ilk. I'm just glad I've got enough spare cash these days to pay other people to  do all that for me

So, one Latte for your post shop relax. Get anything exciting in the butchers?


----------



## mikeyB

Ok peeps, I have to disappear for a wee while, get supplies and call in the cash and carry to get Lin some Tutti Frutti ice cream, and get showered and shaved to brave  the weather. Mind, the only effort I will expend is twiddling with the joystick on the wheelchair. 

While I'm away, Maggie will serve any urgent needs.

See you later. Behave yourselves, I'm sure I can leave you unattended.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. I loathe and detest with every bone in my body B&Q, Homebase and their ilk. I'm just glad I've got enough spare cash these days to pay other people to  do all that for me
> 
> So, one Latte for your post shop relax. Get anything exciting in the butchers?



Me too Mike. B & Q means bored and queasy to me. It's all those orange overalls and smell of compost and paint!


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> Me too Mike. B & Q means bored and queasy to me. It's all those orange overalls and smell of compost and paint!


Agreed, there used to be a lovely old fashioned ironmongers in the market town to the north of us, where you could get advice on stuff, and buy paint, or as many loose nails as you wanted, but it went the way of most independent ironmongers and closed down a year or two back.(nearly put loose screws, but it sounded bad on several counts)


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> So, one Latte for your post shop relax. Get anything exciting in the butchers?


Venison and red wine sausages were the most exciting purchase, I think, and some local Camembert type cheese strangely named Waterloo, in the deli next door!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Gang, I'm back in action for the last time before my wee break. I had an ace lunch - a jumbo sausage roll, but it wasn't just sausage, it was mixed with black pudding. Lovely flavour, lovely mouth feel.

One of the problems with Venison sausages is the lack of fat, so they are best fried rather than grilled. Just a little hint. Gives them that little flavour boost. Even better if you fry them in beef dripping.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Gang, I'm back in action for the last time before my wee break. I had an ace lunch - a jumbo sausage roll, but it wasn't just sausage, it was mixed with black pudding. Lovely flavour, lovely mouth feel.
> 
> One of the problems with Venison sausages is the lack of fat, so they are best fried rather than grilled. Just a little hint. Gives them that little flavour boost. Even better if you fry them in beef dripping.



The trouble with venison sausages is they're a little dear! (Ok don't give up the day job!) 

Afternoon folks and glad you enjoyed your sausage and black pudding roll Mike. Sounds tasty but a new combination on me.

I'll have a congratulatory chilled lemonade and slice of anything calorific please. The doc gave me the requested number of testing strips without a wrestling match and I've had some very good news from the DWP for my son so despite having a summer cold, the world doesn't look so bad today. Blooming hot though! Went up to 27.5 degrees here 30 mins ago


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon everyone, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well,  can I please have a pot of Assam tea and a very large slice of Victoria sponge, one of my favourites


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> The trouble with venison sausages is they're a little dear! (Ok don't give up the day job!)
> 
> Afternoon folks and glad you enjoyed your sausage and black pudding roll Mike. Sounds tasty but a new combination on me.
> 
> I'll have a congratulatory chilled lemonade and slice of anything calorific please. The doc gave me the requested number of testing strips without a wrestling match and I've had some very good news from the DWP for my son so despite having a summer cold, the world doesn't look so bad today. Blooming hot though! Went up to 27.5 degrees here 30 mins ago


I'm pleased you didn't have a stramash with the doc, it makes life so much easier. M&S did sausage and black pudding rolls as a special edition a couple of years ago, but they are dead easy to make. Recipes all over the net.

Meanwhile, one chilled lemonade, and as I've got the Victoria Sponge out for Lucy, a wedge of that should fill the calorie gap pro tem. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon everyone, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well,  can I please have a pot of Assam tea and a very large slice of Victoria sponge, one of my favourites


Afternoon Lucy. I am indeed well, and I hope you are too. Mind, my wellness is generated pharmaceutically, but who cares

One large slice of Victoria sponge and a pot of Assam is yours to enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Hi everyone - lemon tea please Mike


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you very much Mike and I hope you have a lovely, peaceful, much deserved week off. I hope the D and the weather behave themselves


----------



## Amigo

Is it next week you're on sabbatical Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hi everyone - lemon tea please Mike


Afternoon Hazel. Bearing up in the heat of tropical East Kilbride? Got a good write up in the Herald the other day, with its flashy new centre, and polish up. Worth a visit, they said. And it's not even April 1, so it must be true 

One lemon tea coming up. Have a cool off in the shade


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Is it next week you're on sabbatical Mike?


Yes, it is. And no, I can't prepare you a week's worth of goodies to last you, before you ask.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Yes, it is. And no, I can't prepare you a week's worth of goodies to last you, before you ask.



Well don't you worry yourself Mike, I'm perfectly capable of leading myself astray next week without the provision of your goodies! (sounds a bit rude does that!) lol


----------



## mikeyB

I wouldn't doubt that for a minute, Amigo


----------



## Ditto

Thank you for that Jubbly, it went down a treat, had to keep turning it over to get the juicy bits.  Keep that pistachio ice cream away from me though, I'm allergic. What the heck can be in pistachios that gives me anaphawotever that thing is?!


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Thank you for that Jubbly, it went down a treat, had to keep turning it over to get the juicy bits.  Keep that pistachio ice cream away from me though, I'm allergic. What the heck can be in pistachios that gives me anaphawotever that thing is?!


Don't worry, Ditto, I ate it all yesterday.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Thank you for that Jubbly, it went down a treat, had to keep turning it over to get the juicy bits.  Keep that pistachio ice cream away from me though, I'm allergic. What the heck can be in pistachios that gives me anaphawotever that thing is?!


I don't know to be honest. Contrary to Robin's theory, it might have felt like she ate the full stock, but we do have lots left. It's one of the more popular lines among the urban elite. Not that you care, Ditto, but don't worry. The freezers are separate.

Would you like another Jubbly?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

OK, that's it, I am officially too hot (the dogs are not impressed either ) and yes, I know I'll probably complain that I'm too cold in the winter .
Could I have a large cold root beer please with a straw?
Have a nice break Mr B. I'll save you some birthday cake, unless I suffer virtual carb withdrawal and then I may have to eat it, but I'll do my best


----------



## mikeyB

Hi GG. My dog's not keen on this weather either. He's just come back from his walk, and now I'm the only creature awake in this house, apart from flies. Will I miss your birthday while I'm AWOL?

Anyway, one large root beer with an extended straw to reach the bottom is yours to enjoy


----------



## Ljc

That is good new Amigo.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

It's fliipin hot here too, any chance of a cola float please Mike?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I will be 46 tomorrow. Suppose I ought to act it but life is so much more fun when you don't 
My one year diaversary is next Wed as well, though not sure that is a cause to celebrate.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's fliipin hot here too, any chance of a cola float please Mike?



Hi Lucy,  course you can have a cola float, they're dead easy to knock together,  so here's your to enjoy. With a spoon, of course.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, perfect for this heat


----------



## Ljc

Mike can I have a cheese, onion and pickled beetroot crusty sarnie , a large ice cold root beer followed by three portions of tutti frutti ice cream .
I'm stocking up for next week as  I don't want to fade away to nothing 

I hope you have nice weather for your holiday


----------



## Hazel

Hello again everyone - after shopping yesterday with my friend - having a really lazy day.   

Been listening to Barbra Streisand, God can she sing.    Loving the duets with Chris Pine, Seth McFarlane, Josh Brogan and Michael Buble, to name only a few.    Sheer class.

So Mike can I have a very large sparling mineral water, ice and a slice, along with a packet of crisps, flavour of your choosing.

Thank you


----------



## Amigo

Greyhound Gal said:


> I will be 46 tomorrow. Suppose I ought to act it but life is so much more fun when you don't
> My one year diaversary is next Wed as well, though not sure that is a cause to celebrate.



It's my cancerversary next Wed too GG


----------



## Robin

Been out in the garden ( lounging around in the shade with a book, not gardening, I hasten to add) Just come back into the house to cool off. Could do with some pistachio icecream, seeing as I didn't eat it all yesterday, is it really urban elite? I'm rural! ( Just about, but if they build all the houses they're threatening to, I may have to reclassify myself)
Enjoy your week off, Mike!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike can I have a cheese, onion and pickled beetroot crusty sarnie , a large ice cold root beer followed by three portions of tutti frutti ice cream .
> I'm stocking up for next week as  I don't want to fade away to nothing
> 
> I hope you have nice weather for your holiday


Afternoon Lin. I always keep my promises.

So, the entree consists of a cheese, onion and pickled beetroot crusty sarnie, and the main course, three portions of Tutti Frutti ice cream. Revel in it Lin


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Amigo said:


> It's my cancerversary next Wed too GG



As there will be no virtual carbs to sustain us, we'll have to make the best of a chicken salad and a glass of water


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello again everyone - after shopping yesterday with my friend - having a really lazy day.
> 
> Been listening to Barbra Streisand, God can she sing.    Loving the duets with Chris Pine, Seth McFarlane, Josh Brogan and Michael Buble, to name only a few.    Sheer class.
> 
> So Mike can I have a very large sparling mineral water, ice and a slice, along with a packet of crisps, flavour of your choosing.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Hazel, I'm not keen on Barbra Streisand. As a person. Or Michael Buble, who stole my initials. That said, you should have asked me to put that on the Jukebox,which I would have done with pleasure

Anyway, one large chilled sparkling spring water, ice and a slice, and a bag of cheddar cheese and caramelised onion crisps. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Been out in the garden ( lounging around in the shade with a book, not gardening, I hasten to add) Just come back into the house to cool off. Could do with some pistachio icecream, seeing as I didn't eat it all yesterday, is it really urban elite? I'm rural! ( Just about, but if they build all the houses they're threatening to, I may have to reclassify myself)
> Enjoy your week off, Mike!


Ah, you might be rural now, Robin, but your tastes are urban. Besides, the area round you is full of urban exiles.  Joanne Trollope land.

Anyway, one bowl of pistachio ice cream to cool you down. Complain to management if it fails


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I've got to nip down to the shop for a few missed essentials. Then I can go demob crazy

As I said, I'm taking a break, and the cafe will be closed from tonight. We will reopen on Monday 5th of June . Thanks for all your good wishes for my break. You won't find me posting on the forum, for sure, because next week is a no thinking week, and I'll be too busy anyway. Might do a bit of whale watching. 

So y'all have a good week, and unless I get arrested I'll see you when I get back, refreshed and ready for work

Take care


----------



## Ljc

Have a great time Mike.
You'll miss my birthday


----------



## grovesy

Enjoy your rest.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, I've got to nip down to the shop for a few missed essentials. Then I can go demob crazy
> 
> As I said, I'm taking a break, and the cafe will be closed from tonight. We will reopen on Monday 5th of June . Thanks for all your good wishes for my break. You won't find me posting on the forum, for sure, because next week is a no thinking week, and I'll be too busy anyway. Might do a bit of whale watching.
> 
> So y'all have a good week, and unless I get arrested I'll see you when I get back, refreshed and ready for work
> 
> Take care


Have a lovely holiday mikeyb, and enjoy whatever you are planning


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Ljc said:


> Have a great time Mike.
> You'll miss my birthday



When's yours Lin? Gemini rules


----------



## Ditto

It's 1 am. We're watching Montgomery Clift going to the chair and having to give up Liz Taylor. I might have to break in to get my Jubbly. I'm desperate, it's that hot. 



> I don't know to be honest.


Apparently if your allergic to pistachios you're usually allergic to cashews and mango too. I luvs cashews! Weird.


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> When's yours Lin? Gemini rules


@Greyhound Gal , A little bird told me it's yours today.
Hope you have a lovely day 
 
Mine on the 3rd


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Thank you Lin


----------



## mikeyB

This is a heads up.

While your genial host has been lounging around at home, I have had a second neurological condition clocked up.  I've got Parkinson's Disease, which is only of any significance to the degree that I will die of it at some time at least a decade in the future. It hasn't had any great effect on my mobility, though it is rather slowed down (that's called bradykinesia), and the tremor is only a pest at rest.

The other trouble is that I can't restart tomorrow because I've got to be at the doctors. And if, as is often the case, medication is started straight away, (to confirm the diagnosis)  by all  accounts it takes a week to get over the side effects. I'm not usually a big sufferer of medication side effects. 

I'm already set up for limited mobility - stairlift, adapted bathroom, electric wheelchair and mini scooter, so no great change there, and I will get to Glasgow on Saturday. 

In the meantime, a missing morning on Wednesday due to haircuts now becomes a full day with a physiotherapy appointment in the afternoon, and Friday morning is retinal screening, postponed from earlier in the year due to weather related ferry problems.  

Think I might take the week off. Ctrl-Alt-Del.


----------



## Robin

Blimey Mike! Are you going for a Guiness Book of Records attempt for greatest number of medical conditions? Sorry to hear about the latest addition, and the fact that your week is clogged up with medical appointments when you'd far rather be doing something more interesting. Hope you managed some R &R and some painting last week.


----------



## Hazel

That is sad news Mike - you must of course take all the time you need


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> This is a heads up.
> 
> While your genial host has been lounging around at home, I have had a second neurological condition clocked up.  I've got Parkinson's Disease, which is only of any significance to the degree that I will die of it at some time at least a decade in the future. It hasn't had any great effect on my mobility, though it is rather slowed down (that's called bradykinesia), and the tremor is only a pest at rest.
> 
> The other trouble is that I can't restart tomorrow because I've got to be at the doctors. And if, as is often the case, medication is started straight away, (to confirm the diagnosis)  by all  accounts it takes a week to get over the side effects. I'm not usually a big sufferer of medication side effects.
> 
> I'm already set up for limited mobility - stairlift, adapted bathroom, electric wheelchair and mini scooter, so no great change there, and I will get to Glasgow on Saturday.
> 
> In the meantime, a missing morning on Wednesday due to haircuts now becomes a full day with a physiotherapy appointment in the afternoon, and Friday morning is retinal screening, postponed from earlier in the year due to weather related ferry problems.
> 
> Think I might take the week off. Ctrl-Alt-Del.


I'm sorry to hear this Mike  You know far better than me what this all means for you, but I hope it doesn't hold you back too much.


----------



## Carolg

Sorry to hear this mike, and glad you will still make it on Saturday. Good luck at your appointments.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> This is a heads up.
> 
> While your genial host has been lounging around at home, I have had a second neurological condition clocked up.  I've got Parkinson's Disease, which is only of any significance to the degree that I will die of it at some time at least a decade in the future. It hasn't had any great effect on my mobility, though it is rather slowed down (that's called bradykinesia), and the tremor is only a pest at rest.
> 
> The other trouble is that I can't restart tomorrow because I've got to be at the doctors. And if, as is often the case, medication is started straight away, (to confirm the diagnosis)  by all  accounts it takes a week to get over the side effects. I'm not usually a big sufferer of medication side effects.
> 
> I'm already set up for limited mobility - stairlift, adapted bathroom, electric wheelchair and mini scooter, so no great change there, and I will get to Glasgow on Saturday.
> 
> In the meantime, a missing morning on Wednesday due to haircuts now becomes a full day with a physiotherapy appointment in the afternoon, and Friday morning is retinal screening, postponed from earlier in the year due to weather related ferry problems.
> 
> Think I might take the week off. Ctrl-Alt-Del.



Absolutely no apologies needed for your absence Mike. Hell we should be waiting on your with drinks and nice cakes!
Despite all the bravado, this is a big issue and you really don't need any more health challenges. I appreciate that Parkinson's is a condition diagnosed largely by symptoms and elimination of other possibilities. Hope you don't suffer any side effects from the meds but knowing you, you'll weather them. Does this explain your other neurological issues or are they still under investigation?

Sending hugs and best wishes to you because you've got a lot going on. No jokes from me today my friend!


----------



## Ljc

Oh for *%$! sake Mike not another one. I hope you tolerate the new meds just fine and they work well for you. 
You take care you hear .


----------



## grovesy

Sorry to hear this Mike. Take care.


----------



## mikeyB

The (to me, anyway) daft thing about starting Parkinson's medication is that as well as suppressing the tremor, it's supposed to get rid of the muscle rigidity that limits your mobility. In my case, my mobility was limited by the motor neuropathy, so all it will do is make it easier to walk an already limited distance. The two conditions are entirely separate, but the Parkinsons is the greater pest. 

What this condition does explain is the tremor that I had when I was recently referred to the neurologists, who quite simply missed the diagnosis- this is the classic "it's the diabetes", especially when I said I've got it in my arms as well (not examined). To be fair, positional tremor is a symptom of motor neuropathies, which is what I thought at first. 

I assume I will be referred to the movement disorder specialists in Glasgow or Paisley, who can spot the classic diagnostic "pill rolling" hand tremor a mile off, and know what they're talking about. I'll show you that tremor in Glasgow, it's been in medical textbooks for well over a century and a half. Thank goodness medical school finals will be over, they don't often get such opportunities to parade classic clinical signs in front of nervous students...


----------



## Hazel

I greatly admire your strength - I wish you all the very best Mike.      I take it they ruled out an essential tremour.    Dad had that and he was tested for Parkinsons.


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry to hear that Mike. Xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> While your genial host has been lounging around at home, I have had a second neurological condition clocked up. I've got Parkinson's Disease, which is only of any significance to the degree that I will die of it at some time at least a decade in the future. It hasn't had any great effect on my mobility, though it is rather slowed down (that's called bradykinesia), and the tremor is only a pest at rest.


If it's any consolation Mike, a friend of mine has had Parkinson's for well over 30 years. Gwen is nearly 90 years old now, she still lives at home with her son who is her carer.
The biggest bonus though is you now know what you have and can deal with it, it's the not knowing or the it's your diabetes diagnoses which is the most frustrating and draining mentally and physically. (Been there and got the t.shirt) 
Now I know what I have I feel 100% better than I have for a very long time. So hopefully you will do so as well.


----------



## Ditto

I am sorry to hear this news.


----------



## mikeyB

Pumper_Sue said:


> If it's any consolation Mike, a friend of mine has had Parkinson's for well over 30 years. Gwen is nearly 90 years old now, she still lives at home with her son who is her carer.
> The biggest bonus though is you now know what you have and can deal with it, it's the not knowing or the it's your diabetes diagnoses which is the most frustrating and draining mentally and physically. (Been there and got the t.shirt)
> Now I know what I have I feel 100% better than I have for a very long time. So hopefully you will do so as well.


You're absolutely right Sue. Although the motor neuropathy has been ascribed to diabetes, I've never believed that - it started too suddenly. But now it is considerably trumped by Parkinson's, which no consultant on the planet can lazily ascribe to D. I feel quite triumphant, if that doesn't sound too odd. At least I can get an appropriate consultant now who won't give a toss whether I'm diabetic, Welsh or the love child of Corbyn and May. It's a whole new adventure.

(And may be a little more involved than Mr Pancreas who said about the stone in my pancreatic duct "I'm going nowhere near that. Come and see us if you turn yellow". I will, of course, quite happily.)


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> I feel quite triumphant, if that doesn't sound too odd.


No it doesn't sound odd at all, I felt exactly the same when my MRI scans showed I had MS. It was a case of two fingers stuck up at the it's your diabetes brigade


----------



## Greyhound Gal

oh bl**dy he*l Mr B. I hope you don't get any nasty side effects, and take all the time you need. Hope your other appts this week go well.
P.S. Hope you had a decent week off


----------



## mikeyB

Interesting change of mindset. Had a rather truncated chat with doc (locum) this morning, due to work pressure from temporary residents. As Fiona the Bride of Dracula was stalking the Earth, I got sent to for  blood tests. Serum everything. There are no blood tests for Parkinson's, of course, but this is a tactical move to spare me more spurious tests when I get referred on. I'm going back on Thursday for a full neuro exam, presumably so he can compose his letter without having to just say "Please see and advise", which is commoner than you might think.

And the changed mindset? The blood tests were sent with the clinical diagnosis info "? Parkinson's disease".  No sign of "Type 1 diabetes." No need for them to know.


----------



## eggyg

Only catching up with this Mike. Bloody hell, but you know what I say...they only send these things to people who can cope. And I am sure you're a coper, you're like me and use humour to get us through. Will you still make Glasgow? Am really looking forward to meeting you in the flesh!


----------



## mikeyB

Course I'll make Glasgow now I know I won't be vomiting from starting the medication. How much flesh do you want to meet me in? Careful what you wish for....


----------



## eggyg

Not too much flesh Mike,  maybe don't wear socks with your sandals! Could just about cope with that! Looking forward to meeting you. I do hope we don't disappoint! Ha ha!


----------



## mikeyB

Bit of a relief. Picked up a voicemail from Mr Meek's secretary (he's the man who wants to replace my hip with scrap titanium and Elastoplast) so I called her - which started out as an apology from her that there would be a delay. Well, I'm in no fit state to get a new hip, and I don't want it done until I'm stabilised on treatment and over the side effects, so rather than the tirade she was expecting, I made her day by being gushingly grateful, and told her that there was no rush. They'll contact me later in the year.

Saves me the bother of going to a pre-op assessment, and the doc telling me to go away, or words to that effect.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Course I'll make Glasgow now I know I won't be vomiting from starting the medication. How much flesh do you want to meet me in? Careful what you wish for....


Ooo errr. You are awful, but I agree with the socks and sandals. I got a roasting from my daughter for sandals with no nail varnish. I offered her to paint the nails but nae chance


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike. I hope your  Physio goes well this afternoon.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, did go to see Fiona the physio. Haven't seen her for a couple of years, and I think she was a bit surprised by my limitations. Anyway, there's nothing definitive to recommend until I've been seen by a neurologist who specialises in movement disorders, which I expect to follow on after my next episode of EMG studies on the 27th. If there's one thing that moves slower than me just at the moment, it's the NHS. Oh well, it could be worse. I could live in England.


----------



## Ditto

> I could live in England.


----------



## mikeyB

Been to see the doc today who did a a fairly comprehensive neuro exam, thinks Parkinson's is a possibility, but even then wouldn't start treatment (I would refuse it anyway). He thinks that the tremor is due to tired muscles, though how I get the tremor in bed when I've been sitting on my arse all night watching telly and not exerting any muscles, I don't know. Anyway, I just have to wait for the EMG studies on the 27th.

Still, I'm feeling pretty good after a break, so if anyone fancies a coffee and insults, I'll be opening on Monday


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon all, went over to Oban today for eye screening. No probs

See you Monday (or tomorrow, for those going to Glasgow)


----------



## Carolg

Loved your scooter mikeyb, and it's wee "toot toot" very restrained but would not have been heard in pub later when the rowdies got rowdier


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, it's great for buzzing round hospitals, not as good as the wheelchair for charging down to Spar for emergency milk for cappuccinos this morning

Anyway, enough of this lounging around on wheelchairs and scooters. The cafe will reopen tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. I've missed the cut and thrust of greed and self indulgence, none of which was on display yesterday in Glasgow, a masterly display by all of self restraint and good behaviour. 

Well, sod that for a game. Let's get virtual!


----------



## Carolg

Hello, hello, good to see you back. I was stuffed yesterday, but enjoyed lunch, and glad to have coffee later as I don't usually drink much fizzy


----------



## mikeyB

Well, coming off 9 hours unbroken kip, and a double shot Americano, I'm ready for action. Maggie is looking tanned and pleased to be back. There is only so much time you can stand with your kids, after all.

Brekkie anyone? All the usual stuff available. Stocked up on Stornaway black pud, Isle of Mull kippers, Isle of Mull smoked salmon and sea trout. You order it, Maggie will cook it.


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, am I the only one tempted by the kippers? I'll have a couple and a large cappucino, please. 
Just done the weekly shop, store manager with too much time on his hands had decided to move some of my regular items from the top shelf to the bottom, or vice versa, and in some cases, out of the shop altogether. And it didn't make me see and buy other items that I don't usually notice, which I gather is the object of such upheavals. (did I mention it, I'm a creature of habit)
Anyway, rant over, I'll just sit quietly in the corner.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Sounds like a busy morning. I don't mind you ranting, this is a good place to do it, because you'll never walk out of here with an intact rant.

So, one pair of delicious buttery kippers and a large cappuccino. Enjoy, unwind and relax


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everybody.
Robin, I hate it when they do that, it doesn't work with me either, well hardly ever lol , good exersize though 

 Mike 9 hrs, Im jealous I managed 2 last night.  Sorry I don't fancy kippers today, instead I'd really enjoy a plateful of bubble , 2 sausages , soft fried egg on fried bread and a large Nescafé with cream and two sugars please. No toast and marmalade for me, I'm dieting


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Like the diet. I hope you and your extremities are well this morning, or at least behaving.

So, bubble with sausages, fried bread and soft egg, and a creamy Nescafe with two sugars, all part of your calorie controlled regime. Keep up the good work


----------



## Ljc

Hunky dory thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, a quiet morning back which suits me just fine, being a professional idler. I've got to get sorted, shaved and preened, and sort out shopping and lunch.

I'll be back this afternoon, ready with cakes and stuff, and as it's the season, I've done stawberry pavlova with fresh Scottish Strawberries from the Kingdom of Fife.

Maggie can serve any urgent needs, except the Pavlova, of course.

See you laterally


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Good morning everybody.
> Robin, I hate it when they do that, it doesn't work with me either, well hardly ever lol , good exersize though View attachment 3569
> 
> Mike 9 hrs, Im jealous I managed 2 last night.  Sorry I don't fancy kippers today, instead I'd really enjoy a plateful of bubble , 2 sausages , soft fried egg on fried bread and a large Nescafé with cream and two sugars please. No toast and marmalade for me, I'm dieting



I like Lin's diet so the same for me but make my coffee a latte please!


----------



## Amigo

Looks like I'm too late! Never mind I'll have double cake rations later!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I like Lin's diet so the same for me but make my coffee a latte please!


It's a grand diet ain't it


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back in action. Sorry I'm a bit late, real life irritations.

Anyone for a virtual calorie feast?


----------



## Hazel

When you can, can I have a lemon tea please.

Toddled off to hospital for my scheduled appt with the ENT consultant this morning at my local hospital, to find out it had been rescheduled to next week at a hospital miles away.    Oh she says, did you not get a letter, oh yes, that's why I am here a week early., duh!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel. What a pain. Where have you been sent too next week? Let me guess. There's no direct bus service. There's bound to be something that makes it more than twice as inconvenient. 

Anyway, calm down with a pleasant lemon tea, then you sedately plan whose head to kick in at the hospital.


----------



## Hazel

Wishaw General Mike.    Yes you are right, at least 2 buses and approx. 2 hours there and 2 hours back.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Wishaw General Mike.    Yes you are right, at least 2 buses and approx. 2 hours there and 2 hours back.



What a complete pain Hazel. Doesn't this specialist have a clinic at your local hospital you could change to?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Wishaw General Mike.    Yes you are right, at least 2 buses and approx. 2 hours there and 2 hours back.


Wishaw??? That's miles away, t'other side of the M74 canyon. I'm surprised it's only two buses. Can you get a travel warrant like we get in the highlands?


----------



## Amigo

Tell them you need Patient Transport Hazel!


----------



## Hazel

Just my pensioners free bus pass.    Bit of a pain.    Ah well, it's a day out


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, but it's not like my days out. You don't exactly pass through areas of outstanding natural beauty trundling under the Central belt.


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> What a complete pain Hazel. Doesn't this specialist have a clinic at your local hospital you could change to?



Yes, but it would take weeks to reschedule and I have already been through the pre assessment stage.      Just spoiled really as our local hospital, is just along the road.


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> Anyone for a virtual calorie feast?



I need a cake/bun combo please Mike, real life is causing problems today!. Let's go for a sugar ring doughnut with a slice of coffee Swiss roll which I will unwind and eat the buttercream first and a strong black coffee to wash it all down, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Flower. Hope your problems are not insurmountable, or health related, you've got enough on your plate as it is.

Though clearly not enough on your cake plate  one sugar ring doughnut and a slice of coffe Swiss roll to be eaten the civilised way, and a double shot   Americano. If that doesn't give you a lift, I'm phoning an undertaker


----------



## Flower

Cake plate duly emptied, fabulous thanks and good to see you back in your Bettys tea room pinny Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Washed that pinny specially for you, Flower. Nobody else cares


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Washed that pinny specially for you, Flower. Nobody else cares


And I thought it was specially for me , I'll just have to console myself, with a custard donut a custard slice and a hot chicolate please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin, nobody mentioned it is all.

Anyway, continuing in low cal mode, here is a custard doughnut, a custard slice and a hot chocolate is yours to enjoy

By the way, like your new Avatar. Is that from chez Lin?


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks. Time to close down - evening closing varies by the finish of the cricket on TV. This week is the ICC World Cup, the two favourites being England and the mighty India. Not that any of you lot care. And the pavlovas are back in the chill room, waiting for an assault tomorrow.

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for anyone needing brekkie. I seem to recall it's Robin's exercise class Tuesday mornings, so if you see a hot sweaty wreck sitting in the corner, don't worry. If I'm wrong, I apologise, the hot sweaty wreck will be a horse.

Have a good evening and a refreshing night in the land of Nod.


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> Just my pensioners free bus pass.    Bit of a pain.    Ah well, it's a day out


Take a picnic and pretend to be an old person, get the front seat of course


----------



## Ljc

Only joking Mike.
Thanks Its a new rose we planted this year.
Ive just had roast beef, new potatoes and peas, I would like something light and delicious to follow, what do you suggest.


----------



## Hazel

Carolg said:


> Take a picnic and pretend to be an old person, get the front seat of course



What do you mean, pretend - I am old!


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> What do you mean, pretend - I am old!


No, you are just a spring chicken xx


----------



## ypauly

Thought I would pop in for a cuppa soup and check if anybody has seen or heard from Northy in the last 3 days?


----------



## Hazel

Evening @Pauly - apparently he has inrernet issues


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Sorry I'm a few minutes late, didn't wake up till 10, and it takes a wee while to emerge. This sleeping is all very well, but it's very overrated. 

Still, at least it means I'm in peak Mikeyform, even if Maggie is giving me plenty of verbals for being a slob. Some folk would pay a fortune to be a slob

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning Mikey, with the day I had yesterday comfort eating is on the cards today. Extra crispy bacon butty on thick cut tiger bread with lashing of brown sauce please. And a mug of your best builders tea.


----------



## Hazel

When you can, poached eggs on toast and a lemon tea please.

Like you I am not long up, slept right through, 12 hours - was so very tired yestetday, so hopefully, will feel better, soon.


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Morning Mikey, with the day I had yesterday comfort eating is on the cards today. Extra crispy bacon butty on thick cut tiger bread with lashing of brown sauce please. And a mug of your best builders tea.


Morning Stitch. Comfort eating is our Raison d'être. Bad days banished into the outer circles of hell, or your money  back 

So, one extra crispy bacon butty with brown sauce and a mug of builders is yours to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> When you can, poached eggs on toast and a lemon tea please.
> 
> Like you I am not long up, slept right through, 12 hours - was so very tired yestetday, so hopefully, will feel better, soon.


Morning Hazel. Just listen to what your body tells you to do. Its not a luxury open to workers. 

Let's see if we can get to peak Hazelness with poached eggs on toast and a lemon tea. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Morninnnng. 
Stitch,hope you're ok now. 
Hazel, I've found a good sleep takes a while to do it's job refreshing us.
I slept well for me too. 
Mike. Sounds like you had a good sleep too  
I'd love some scrambled eggs with cheese ,mushrooms and a couple of large dashes of Worcestershire sauce on thick Cristy white well buttered toast with a large coffee and two slices of my favourite toast and lime marmalade . please, that will keep me going for a while.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin, good to see you back on form.

So, scrambled eggs with cheese mushrooms and the blessed Lea&Perrins on toast, a Large Nescafé and toast and lime Marmalade. A true Lin special. Stuff diets


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, hot sweaty wreck here, gasping for a coffee and an almond croissant.


----------



## Ljc

Mike any chance of an ice cream float please.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, hot sweaty wreck here, gasping for a coffee and an almond croissant.



Good morning, Robin. Been burning calories? Well done

So here's a delicious almond croissant and a Latte as reward. Unwreck yourself at leisure 

By the way, I don't suppose you could have a shower before this afty, I'm a bit bothered by the buzzards circling overhead


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike any chance of an ice cream float please.


Course you can have an ice cream float, Lin. A perfect digestif in my humble opinion


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> By the way, I don't suppose you could have a shower before this afty, I'm a bit bothered by the buzzards circling overhead


I'm on the case, sorry, I thought they were after the remains of yesterday's kippers)


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks, I've got to sort myself out and get some shopping, and lunch. The gardener has arrived, and he runs on tea and Wagon Wheels. As do most manual workers, especially joiners. Wonder why?

Anyway, I'll see you a little later. Don't forget my special high cal Strawberry pavlovas....

Maggie, of course, will serve any urgent requests while I am away.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, slightly delayed by pesky real life (irritated phone call to leccie company) I'm back to serve calorie starved customers with unhealthy treats.

Coffee and cake anyone?


----------



## Ljc

I trust you sorted the leccie company out.
I'd love a chunk of Pavlova and a large glass ice of ice cold real lemonade if you have any please


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi Mike, good to see you back at the helm, I hope you are keeping well 
I would love a slice of the pavlova and a mug of tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin, yup, successful negotiation, £30 a month less worse off. Thieves.

Anyway, of course I have real lemonade, ice cold as well, so you can have that with your indecently large chunk of Pavlova. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi Mike, good to see you back at the helm, I hope you are keeping well
> I would love a slice of the pavlova and a mug of tea please.


Hi Lucy, good to see you too. I'm well - I'm retired, so it's easy. How are are coping with  being a creature of the night?

Anyway, to ensure your BG is stoked up enough to cope with anything (even the school run) here's a wedge of pavlova and a big mug of tea for you to enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mikey, I'm still ploughing on lol! Lots happening at the moment to keep me out of mischief, sadly


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike  that lemonade hit the spot. 


mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin, yup, successful negotiation, £30 a month less worse off. Thieves.


Their profits will go down now, what a shame .


----------



## Amigo

A refreshing glass of lemonade would be nice for me too after a day visiting your old stomping grounds in the north west Mike. Hubble had to collect something near Clevelys so we've had a nice visit to Fleetwood Market which I love. Tasty lunch out and a 5 hr round trip in the car so I'm a bit parched now.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - a nice lemon tea please before I prep my dinner.


----------



## Ljc

I'd love a Nescafé and a couple or three ginger nuts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> A refreshing glass of lemonade would be nice for me too after a day visiting your old stomping grounds in the north west Mike. Hubble had to collect something near Clevelys so we've had a nice visit to Fleetwood Market which I love. Tasty lunch out and a 5 hr round trip in the car so I'm a bit parched now.


Hi Amigo. Yes, Thornton is where I used to work for the government. And Fleetwood is famous for Fishermens Friends, of course. And the faded grandeur of the North Euston Hotel. I agree, Fleetwood market is always worth a visit. 

Still, after a visit to the NorthWest Riviera, you'll be needing a nice cold lemonade. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - a nice lemon tea please before I prep my dinner.



Hi Hazel. More like prepping your lunch after your lie-in I'm running on a two meal day.

One lemon tea coming up


----------



## Hazel

Cheers Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'd love a Nescafé and a couple or three ginger nuts please.


Afternoon, Lin. Had a nice post lunch doze in the sunshine?

One Nescafe and three ginger nuts coming up, plus a spoon for dunking residue. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

How did you guess I had a nice doze in this glorious sunshine. I really love being retired.


----------



## mikeyB

No guess. It's what retired people do, except here where it's been raining all day. Not many tourists out and about, the midges are dying of starvation...I almost feel sorry for them


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone - see you tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Night Hazel. x

 I'm having an early night in the hope of waking up contemporaneously with the dog, which will be some achievement, I can tell you.


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, after a brief emergency, I'm retiring into the sunset. The brief emergency was a totally unresponsive stairlift, which would have been a disaster. It's usually due to the dog bumping against the red emergency stop button, but that was fine. I used all my accumulated technical knowledge, switched it off at the plug, waited half a minute, and switched it on again. Cue working stairlift. Apollo 13 stuff, yes?

Anyway, I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow ready to provide brekkies.

Have a good evening everyone and a decent night's kip.


----------



## mikeyB

Decent night's kip? Not quite, 2.2 at 4.20. Never mind, your truly went back to sleep after gobbling 5 blackcurrant Dextro tabs and woke up on 6.4. So, ready and able to supply more empty calories to customers with more imagination than insulin

Brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

Some nice plump kippers with a generous helping of butter would be most acceptable please and a steaming mug of tea 

Yes I remember that happening on a regular basis with my dad's stairlift, not helped by my then young son thinking it was an amusement ride of course!

Glad you got the hypo under control too.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Yes indeed, young kids and stairlifts don't mix happily. Fortunately only an intermittent problem chez mikey. And yes, hypos are easy. I don't get significant post hypo symptoms, which will probably annoy a lot of folk who do. 

So, two lovely kippers drowning in butter and a big mug of tea is yours to start the day. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 


mikeyB said:


> Righty ho, after a brief emergency, I'm retiring into the sunset. The brief emergency was a totally unresponsive stairlift, which would have been a disaster. It's usually due to the dog bumping against the red emergency stop button, but that was fine. I used all my accumulated technical knowledge, switched it off at the plug, waited half a minute, and switched it on again. Cue working stairlift. Apollo 13 stuff, yes?
> 
> Anyway, I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow ready to provide brekkies.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone and a decent night's kip.


Glad you sorted your recalcitrant stairlift easily and your hypo too.  It it just me  or don't those dextrose tabs taste as nice as they smell.  
I'm not very hungry this morning, so just a large Nescafé and two crusty slices of white toast with lashings of butter and some lime marmalade for me this morning please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin, and what a lovely morning it is. Nice and sunny in Cardiff too, where the important affair of a semi final in the cricket Champions trophy between England and Pakistan is occurring, as I'm sure you are aware.

A very light breakfast then, two buttery slices of crusty white with Lime Marmalade to take out into the garden with a large Nescafe. Vitamin C and Vitamin D simultaneously. What's not to like?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, coffee in the garden, what a good idea. I sometimes get so involved with weeding/pruning I forget that the garden has a recreational use.
So, bit late for brekky, but a large cappucino would be welcome.


----------



## mikeyB

Mornin Robin, another soaking up the rays. Quite right too.

One large cappuccino coming up for you to put your feet up and watch the bees going about their happy business


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang, I have to leave you for a while. Got to make a few phone calls and sort out shopping an lunch, so I'll see you later for coffee and cakes. Maggie is available for top ups (or even fill ups)

See you later for coffee and cake or biccies


----------



## Robin

Hope Maggie's made Hazel a birthday cake!


----------



## Hazel

Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me.
Cake all round xx


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks. There is indeed a Birthday Cake forHazel. Nothing too dramatic, but given Hazel's fondness for lemon tea, it's a standard sponge, but with a limoncella buttercream filling, covered in lemon flavoured icing with chocolate swirls. 

First slice goes to Hazel as soon as she blows out the thirty candles (the other candles are left to your imagination).

Happy Birthday Hazel xxx


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike - 63 - no cake would take that many - cake just my taste, thanks.

Enjoy everyone


----------



## Amigo

By sheer coincidence and with no knowledge of your birthday Hazel, I decided to forgo lunch and just have a piece of lemon cake in the Asda cafe with a coffee. It was delicious and has only lead to a 6.6 so all is well. 


Hope you have a lovely birthday and a better year hun.

I'll have a latte and a brandy snap please Mike. Feeling a bit ouch because I stood on a huge pin some idiot had left on the floor of the changing room and it went right into my foot!


----------



## Ljc

Happy Birthday Hazel
 I'd love a slice of Hazel's  birthday cake  and a long cool glass of real lemonade please, 
Its nice and warm here. Even that dratted breeze is warm


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> By sheer coincidence and with no knowledge of your birthday Hazel, I decided to forgo lunch and just have a piece of lemon cake in the Asda cafe with a coffee. It was delicious and has only lead to a 6.6 so all is well.
> 
> 
> Hope you have a lovely birthday and a better year hun.
> 
> I'll have a latte and a brandy snap please Mike. Feeling a bit ouch because I stood on a huge pin some idiot had left on the floor of the changing room and it went right into my foot!


Afternoon Amigo - it's usually me that feels a bit of a prick, but never mind. 

Here's a Latte and a brandy snap to heal your wounded pride. Did you buy anything?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Happy Birthday Hazel
> I'd love a slice of Hazel's  birthday cake  and a long cool glass of real lemonade please,
> Its nice and warm here. Even that dratted breeze is warm


Hi Lin, topping up the Vitamin D again?

Here's a long glass of ice cold real lemonade, and a slightly alcoholic slice of birthday cake. Have a pleasant relax


----------



## Ljc

I'll be back out there soon


----------



## Ditto

When you go to the cafe, ie Scotland, you have to try and fit in with the natives.


----------



## mikeyB

That's "fit in with the tourists" Ditto


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> When you go to the cafe, ie Scotland, you have to try and fit in with the natives.
> View attachment 3585



Nice one Ditto and you look a lot younger than your avatar picture!


----------



## Flower

Happy Birthday to you Hazel  
Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I'm more than happy to eat a slice of lemony birthday cake with a black coffee please


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Nice one Ditto and you look a lot younger than your avatar picture!


I was thinking the same myself 
@Ditto love your photo, it would make a good avatar.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> I was thinking the same myself
> @Ditto love your photo, it would make a good avatar.



You look full of fun and smiling mischief Ditto!


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Happy Birthday to you Hazel
> Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I'm more than happy to eat a slice of lemony birthday cake with a black coffee please


Afternoon Flower. Keeping well? Are you sitting in the sun to boost your Vitamin D? If not, do so at once

One slice of birthday cake and black coffee coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> Nice one Ditto and you look a lot younger than your avatar picture!


It's ages ago, 2008, plus I was fatter, you look younger if you're plump I think. 

I'd like a slice of cake too please, mine's all gone.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ditto. That's not your mum photobombing you in the picture is it? Some people look younger plumper, didn't work for Queen Victoria, mind. 

One slice of birthday cake coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Flower. Keeping well? Are you sitting in the sun to boost your Vitamin D? If not, do so at once
> 
> It's been cloudy here all afternoon, the sun has just appeared now so no Vit D manufacturing as yet. I'm fixating on limoncella buttercream but alas nothing remotely similar in the cupboards. Virtual it is then


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang, time to shut down service for today. Dismal England performance in the cricket. I'll be rooting for Bangladesh against India tomorrow, they do better curries. (Or at least they did where I lived before)

I'll be open again tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies, usual selection available sufficient to cope with Lin's fertile culinary imagination

Have a pleasant evening in the sun, don't forget Fargo at 10, and have a nice kip. See you tomorrow


----------



## Carolg

Sorry I missed the birthday celebrations. Maybe see you all tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, I hope you are all well. I've got a bit of a cold, but I'll be serving wearing a Hazmat suit to avoid passing it on. Colds don't bother me, they're just an irritant. Mind you, that's probably what the first person who died in the Great Plague said. "It's just a cold". 

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

Just watching the start of today's cricket match between India and Bangladesh. Why is it that the smaller the country, the longer the national anthem is? One of life's great mysteries. Dunno how they find anywhere dry enough to play cricket in Bangladesh, to be honest.


----------



## Hazel

Poached eggs on toast and my usual please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel, another Birthday gone, a new year to be faced as a 63 year old. I've done it, it's easy  peasy.

So poached eggs on toast, and a lemon tea. Enjoy

( Still some Birthday cake left)


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 
Sorry to hear you've got a cold Mike. You're in good company I've got a bit of a cold too so I'll just sit in this corner over here if that's ok. 
No need to worry though it's not dulled my appetite , quite the reverse in fact.
So I'm going to indulge myself hrere rather than in real life, if that's ok with you.
I'll have a glass of orange juice , a double full Scottish , a large Nescafé followed by 3 thick slices of toast and lime marmalade and another Nescafé please.
If that don't fill me up nothing will


----------



## Robin

Morning all, back to dull and windy here, no incentive either to work or to sit in the garden, so I'll have a coffee and almond croissant to eat inside, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning .
> Sorry to hear you've got a cold Mike. You're in good company I've got a bit of a cold too so I'll just sit in this corner over here if that's ok.
> No need to worry though it's not dulled my appetite , quite the reverse in fact.
> So I'm going to indulge myself hrere rather than in real life, if that's ok with you.
> I'll have a glass of orange juice , a double full Scottish , a large Nescafé followed by 3 thick slices of toast and lime marmalade and another Nescafé please.
> If that don't fill me up nothing will



Morning Lin. Sorry to hear you are similarly afflicted. However, they do say feed a cold and starve a fever, so I applaud your heroic effort

So, a double full Scottish, orange juice and large Nescafé, and three slices of toast and lime marmalade with Nescafé.

I can only stand back and admire


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, back to dull and windy here, no incentive either to work or to sit in the garden, so I'll have a coffee and almond croissant to eat inside, please.


Morning Robin. Come on, cheer up, variable weather is what we do in the UK. Celebrate it, it's what made us.

So, one Latte and an Almond criossant for you to enjoy, and sit and watch the weather improve.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Come on, cheer up, variable weather is what we do in the UK. Celebrate it, it's what made us.
> 
> So, one Latte and an Almond criossant for you to enjoy, and sit and watch the weather improve.


Yeahbut....if I'm inside I notice the accumulation of dust, and I might feel obliged to do something about it eventually!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, but the dust has a right to be there, and will be there long after you've gone, so no rush. No obligation. Relax


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to leave you for a while to rejoin real life, shopping, shaving, showering (I'm a right slob today, sorry) and trying to get to the shop between showers of hammering rain. 

I'll see you later for coffee and cakes, reminding you that there is still some of Hazel's birthday cake left, two slices of which are being kept back for Hazel, and Carolg who missed out yesterday. You don't get that kind of service at the Savoy

See you later


----------



## Hazel

I'll have a slice later - thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm back in action, if that's what you can call it I'm having a bit of an off day - I feel perfectly fine, but my body is having one of those no hurry days. Ultra slow motion. I want my money back.

Coffee and cake anyone?


----------



## Amigo

Just back from the hospital where my mum was admitted as emergency overnight with chest pains. Seems her haemoglobin has plummeted as the result of pernicious anemia (which clearly hasn't been monitored sufficiently well in the community). The staff are having fun and games trying to keep the cannula in for the blood transfusion because she keeps forgetting and pulling it out. The area around her is like a blood bath! 

She remains on good form however though initially in a very grumpy mood which is uncharacteristic for her. However she's settled now and hopefully will have a nap whilst the transfusion is working it's magic.

A nice latte and some lemon drizzle cake for me please Mike. It's been a long day since 3am this morning!


----------



## Hazel

Cake and my usual please


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Just back from the hospital where my mum was admitted as emergency overnight with chest pains. Seems her haemoglobin has plummeted as the result of pernicious anemia (which clearly hasn't been monitored sufficiently well in the community). The staff are having fun and games trying to keep the cannula in for the blood transfusion because she keeps forgetting and pulling it out. The area around her is like a blood bath!
> 
> She remains on good form however though initially in a very grumpy mood which is uncharacteristic for her. However she's settled now and hopefully will have a nap whilst the transfusion is working it's magic.
> 
> A nice latte and some lemon drizzle cake for me please Mike. It's been a long day since 3am this morning!


Hi Amigo, sorry to hear about your mum. You're right - little bit of blood goes an awful long way on a hospital ward. Still, she's in the right place and I'm sure she'll be back to normal (well, you know what I mean) soon.

So one latte and a slice of lemon drizzle to perk you up for the next lap


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Cake and my usual please


Hi Hazel, brief and to the point. I hope you are feeling well today after yesterday's celebrations, and you aren't posting from an overnight cell after a night on the town

One slice of Birthday cake, then, and a lemon tea. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Not at all - sorry, how are you?     Look8ng forward to this, been a busy day.

Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

I'm passable, all things considered. I never _really_ expected you to be in a police cell, honest.  Good that you have time for a relax, though, when you've retired you only need to interact with the world when you want to or need to, the rest being holiday.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and the bun gang  I think I'll have a large triangular piece of caramel shortbread with a strong black coffee and a Tunnocks Snowball for afters. That should perk me up a bit!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Flower. All the bits behaving? Weather to your liking?

But if you need perking up, then caramel shortbread, triangular (that's a bit OCD Flower )  , a Tunnock's Snowball to stick soft marshmallow on the end of your nose, and a double shot  Americano should certainly do the business. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Thanks Mike  Sunshine gone missing and new plaster cast causing my bones to shout but I'll be brave . Triangular caramel shortbread always look more homemade to me and with your place being a gourmet coffee bar I just assumed all your goods would be artisan products


----------



## mikeyB

Aw, you're making me blush now, flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hi Mike.  After a hard slog at work  I got back to my letter saying background retinopathy see you in 12 months - so no change there (the nurse at the hospital when she took the photos had a look at them and said they looked excellent and I must manage my diabetes very well  - I was hoping from that the background retinopathy might have gone).  Oh well, to cheer myself up can I have a slice of lemon drizzle and a macchiato please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Matt, sorry I'm a bit late I was over in the reading challenge. I'm pleased there's been no change. As the nurse said, you must be managing things pretty well. Well done.

So, as reward, here's a slice of lemon drizzle and a macchiato, which I vaguely remember should be free for some reason. I must be mad. 

Anyway, Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, time for me to go and cook a curry. Take cover tomorrow

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow, if I haven't overdone the spices, for brekkies and stuff.

Have a good evening, a peaceful night, and wake up ready to show D who's boss


----------



## Ditto

I'm never on at the right time, it's always shut! Well, the cake was delicious thank you. 

That lady in the photo was one of the other folks on the Highland Heritage tour bus. A grand group of people who no doubt thought we were a right bunch of chavs. Mum at that time only needed a stick.  She could always wrap rings round me. I dunno who the fella is, they seem very friendly in Oban, he just decided to have his picture taken with us.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, hope you are all ready to celebrate Friday. I am, there's still some residual gubbins in my brain that makes me think weekends are different, despite being retired for a decade. The newspapers are heavier, for sure. And another load of bloody motorhomes arrives on the island to challenge the infrastructure. Our members in Devon and Cornwall know what I mean. It's the price you have to pay for living somewhere beautiful.

Right, that's quite enough existential musing. Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Since being retired the only way I know it's a weekend is by looking at the calendar or if someone mentions it.
Mike I'll have a large Nescafé and a glass of orange juice for after brekkie what do you suggest for energising me , only had an hours kip last night and I've got a day of lazing around to contend with, plus giving the sun lounger another work out.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Sorry to hear about your poor sleep. I slept 9 hours solid. If we are quantum entangled, I'll try having a late night and setting the alarm for 6.30 to see if that makes things better.

Energy - large Nescafé, sure. I think a Tower with potato cake, haggis and scrambled egg on top should do it. The oatmeal in the haggis will even out the calorie hit, and should keep you going until cake time, specially if you have fresh orange juice to follow.

Enjoy, and let me know how this works


----------



## Amigo

Morning all. Just a latte and a croissant for me please as I attempt to navigate my way around the hospital system. Always amazes me that they have no idea where patients are and you never speak to anyone who has any knowledge of individual patients!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Morning all. Just a latte and a croissant for me please as I attempt to navigate my way around the hospital system. Always amazes me that they have no idea where patients are and you never speak to anyone who has any knowledge of individual patients!


Oh Dear  sounds like you're having fun, not.  
I love you new  Avatar


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning all. Just a latte and a croissant for me please as I attempt to navigate my way around the hospital system. Always amazes me that they have no idea where patients are and you never speak to anyone who has any knowledge of individual patients!



Morning Amigo. I hope you find your mum in better shape. Should be easy to find her- follow the cleaners with mops and buckets for her latest drip removal 

One coffee and croissant coming up, let us know how you get on, and how your mum is.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Amigo, I hope you find your mum...full stop! Seriously, I hope she's getting on OK.
Coffee and an almond croissant, please Mike. Just came back from the butchers and had to evict two wrens from the garage, an adult and a baby, I think. Adult had an 'I told you not to go and play in there!' demeanour about it. Note to self, close garage door even if only out for half an hour.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Mrs Wren might have been scoping out the garage for a second brood. Probably best you evicted them, it's such a responsibility.

Anyway, one Latte and an Almond croissant for you to enjoy while you contemplate this evening's dinner with your prizes from the butcher


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to leave you for a while to sort out real life stuff. Boring, I know.

Maggie will serve any emergency needs, of course.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, back to serve you, happy and cheerful as ever. Lovely day up here, if you like rain and Tupperware skies . Still, there's no such thing as bad weather it's just having the right clothing.

Coffee, cake, shortbread and other goodies available. Come and indulge

(And for Amigo, a calorie boost ready for a night out headbanging)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang, back to serve you, happy and cheerful as ever. Lovely day up here, if you like rain and Tupperware skies . Still, there's no such thing as bad weather it's just having the right clothing.
> 
> Coffee, cake, shortbread and other goodies available. Come and indulge
> 
> (And for Amigo, a calorie boost ready for a night out headbanging)



Thanks for your anticipatory concern Mike and a nice coffee, shortbread and a slice of coffee and walnut cake would be most welcome. Still trying to get mum out of hospital but apparently paperwork has a much greater priority in these matters!  6 calls so far and 3 of them just trying to find out where she had been moved.
How is it that Tesco can track every item in the store, tell you when the last item was sold and when it's due back in but hospitals can't locate patients?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Yes, the palaver over old folk getting discharged is a universal one, with too many agencies having a finger in the pie without anyone taking overall charge. They'll probably want  two forms of identity for you plus utility bills to take her home anyway.

Meanwhile, a Latte plus a piece of home made shortbread and slice of coffee and walnut cake should aid planning. Pass the time, anyway


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Yeahbut....if I'm inside I notice the accumulation of dust, and I might feel obliged to do something about it eventually!


It gets to a certain level then doesn't get worse.i am hoping my bedroom is like that


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> I'm passable, all things considered. I never _really_ expected you to be in a police cell, honest.  Good that you have time for a relax, though, when you've retired you only need to interact with the world when you want to or need to, the rest being holiday.


3 years, 4 months and 13 days to go plus 445 mins to go for me....sorry 444 mins. Not that I am counting


----------



## mikeyB

Taking early retirement, then, Carol?


----------



## mikeyB

Right guys, I'm off for the night. Strange afternoon, but never mind. I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for the morning session and tend any hangovers.

Have a good evening and a pleasant night.


----------



## Ditto

Shut again! Agh. Can you start leaving summat on the step for me? A butty and a small Tizer?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, another grey day here on the outer rim. It's always sunny in the cafe, though, the weather is like the food - zero cal.

So if you can drag yourself away from the Trooping of the Colour ( reminds me of the good old days in Red Square) you can get brekkie here.


----------



## Ditto

I forgot the Trooping Of The Colour! I must switch it on for Mum.  

I'll have a full monty brekkie please and a frothy coffee.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ditto. Lucky I mentioned the Troopng of the Colour then

One full English (with free toast) and a frothy coffee coming up. Have a good relax, playing soldier bingo. See if you can spot the first soldier to faint. Welsh   Guards 5 points, Irish Guards 10.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, It's a bootiful day here real hot with a nice cooling breeze straight off the North Sea, luverly.
Mike can I have an iced Nescafé, 3 cold sausages , a cold fried slice ,cold baked bean 2cold hash browns, a glass of orange juice and my usual toast and marmalade please .


----------



## Matt Cycle

Morning all.  Glorious weather here.  Gardening is the order of the day here.  Can I have a continental breakfast please Mike.  Croissants, cheese, French bread and jam and a pot of coffee.  As much as I enjoy your company if that's the weather on Mull I think I'll have a takeaway.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning, It's a bootiful day here real hot with a nice cooling breeze straight off the North Sea, luverly.
> Mike can I have an iced Nescafé, 3 cold sausages , a cold fried slice ,cold baked bean 2cold hash browns, a glass of orange juice and my usual toast and marmalade please .



Morning Lin. Sounds lovely down there. Can't remember what the sun looks like, TBH.

Anyway, I can do all that for you, though it will take a extra few minutes to cook everything down. I look forward every day for your breakfast orders. One of these days I'm going to crack...

Anyway, enjoy your feast, sit in the garden and have a good relax


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone. I'll just have a lemon top ice cream please. We are in for a scorcher here.


----------



## Hazel

9.5 lns off

And slimmer of the week

Woohoo


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Morning all.  Glorious weather here.  Gardening is the order of the day here.  Can I have a continental breakfast please Mike.  Croissants, cheese, French bread and jam and a pot of coffee.  As much as I enjoy your company if that's the weather on Mull I think I'll have a takeaway.


Morning, Matt. This weather is the real reason we want independence, so we can get our own weathermen who won't just say "slightly cloudy in the far North". 

One continental brekkie to go coming up. Have a great day in the garden


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone. I'll just have a lemon top ice cream please. We are in for a scorcher here.


Morning Amigo. Good band last night? Hope you had a good time

One lemon top ice cream coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:
			
		

> 9.5 lns off
> 
> And slimmer of the week
> 
> Woohoo


 Yeeay!

Well done Hazel, back in the groove. One lemon tea coming up to celebrate


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, while you are settling in to soak up the rays, I've got to get myself sorted out - had a rather long lie in this morning after a LO hypo in the night. My fault, so no worries. So after I've got sorted and done the shopping, I'll be back to serve up all the ice creams and stuff, or indeed, anything you fancy

See you later


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> 9.5 lns off
> 
> And slimmer of the week
> 
> Woohoo


Wow that's Fantastic Hazel.


----------



## mikeyB

Just thought I'd better mention I'm back, slightly delayed by real life, sorry. 

Coffee and goodies, anyone?


----------



## Hazel

Can I have a lemon tea tea please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel, still basking in glory. What's the weather like in the middle of Alba? Hasn't stopped raining on and off here.

Anyway, here's a lemon tea to antioxidise your blood and make you a paragon of health.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon .
Mike do you have any tutti frutti or lemon sorbet I'd like a couple of scoops of either please


----------



## Amigo

It's scorching here today...far too hot for me! 

I'll have a nice cold lemonade please with a scoop of vanilla ice cream in please


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon .
> Mike do you have any tutti frutti or lemon sorbet I'd like a couple of scoops of either please


Afternoon Lin. I've got both, actually, so as you will be paralysed with indecision I'll give you a couple of scoops of both. On medical advice


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> It's scorching here today...far too hot for me!
> 
> I'll have a nice cold lemonade please with a scoop of vanilla ice cream in please


Hi Amigo, still sweltering? One nice chilled fresh lemonade with a scoop of lovely vanilla ice cream is yours, with a spoon to save you getting ice cream on your nose. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. I've got both, actually, so as you will be paralysed with indecision I'll give you a couple of scoops of both. On medical advice


You know me so well.


----------



## Ditto

Have you got a Mivvi? 

Hazel that is fabulous, is that inches off all over or just one place. I'd like over 9 inches off my tum. I hates it. I've got to get to Slimmers World...


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ditto, I don't have an original Mivvi, of course, but I do have the modern equivalent that I acquired from a friend who works in an Asda warehouse, if you keep shtum about that. So one Strawberry Mivvi is yours to enjoy


----------



## Matt Cycle

Afternoon all.  Sweltering here - our back garden is south facing and it must be hotter than...than...than...well I dunno, somewhere foreign that you'd expect to be really hot.  Can I have an ice cold lemonade and a magnum (or a generic equivalent) please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Matt. I think the phrase you are looking for is "Mexicans armpit", but we know what you mean.

So, one ice cold Lemonade and a genuine magnum is yours. Unlike the original Lyons Maid Mivvi, long since departed, the Magnum strides on Its way through the ice lolly market. Enjoy

(Apologies to all our Mexican members)


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, gallon of iced tea please, just got back from a friends 60th birthday lunch, involving 5 former uni friends, 40 yrs on. Lunch was great, the hour parked on the M25 on the way there not so good.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. I hate the M25 with every bone in my body. I know it's necessary, but the M25 spits necessity back in your face, so I can imagine you need a good refresh.

So here's a goodly supply of iced tea- I would advise sticking to a pint glass. Have a nice relax while OH prepares your evening meal


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, sorry for the delay in replying, I had to hobble out into the garden to get some Rosemary for the Hogget leg that is now in the oven for 2-3 hours.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to glide downstairs and install my new printer. And try to get it to recognise my wifi. You'll hear the cursing if you're within 10 miles.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies.

Have a good evening and a good kip. Extra glass of wine with the barbecue will help


----------



## mikeyB

My computer is telling me that this site is not secure, its security certificate expiring yesterday, and is giving me a rather stern red alert. I'm not risking staying online, and wont reappear until this is sorted. My iPad wont even let me on the site at all, I've had to disable all sorts of stuff to get this message on. I'll see you when its fixed.


----------



## Ljc

A few of us have received similar alerts, Northener knows about it.


----------



## Amigo

I haven't been able to get into this site all morning so this must explain why.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I haven't been able to get into this site all morning so this must explain why.


Yes, I started a thread about it earlier, thinking it might just be me  I have reported it.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/security-error-using-forum.67623/


----------



## mikeyB

Right, the site is now secure again. I'll be reopening this afternoon.


----------



## mikeyB

Actually, gang, I can't open this afternoon cos I've got to sort out getting a tree removed from the front garden which had shoved its roots into a sewage pipe , blocking every single toilet in the B&B next door

I'll se pe yoy tomorrow for brekkie


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the illiterate message yesterday I was in a bit of a hurry. Mind you, it does show my inaccurate typing finger due to one or other of my neurological problems. 

I've just had a phone call from my decorator. He asked if it was OK to leave his broken down van in my drive. Well, I don't have much choice, his van _is_ broken down and it _is_ in my drive. 

To be fair, his concern was that I could get my electric wheelchair out. Not a problem. Should only be a couple of days. I'll only get worried if it's still there at Christmas.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ditto

You don't want to end up like Alan Bennett. 

I'd like a frothy coffee and a slice of Manchester Tart please.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. So far it's a tad cooler here today. I don't like it too hot. 
Mike it sounds like you had a fun day yesterday.  
Can I have another cold brekkie please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> You don't want to end up like Alan Bennett.
> 
> I'd like a frothy coffee and a slice of Manchester Tart please.



Morning Ditto. It's only a small van, not Transit size, so I don't think he'll be moving in

One frothy coffee and a slice of Manchester Tart coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning. So far it's a tad cooler here today. I don't like it too hot.
> Mike it sounds like you had a fun day yesterday.
> Can I have another cold brekkie please.


Well it's lovely and sunny here, but not too hot. It's a good day for Golden Eagles, they love just gliding around on the thermals by steep mountain sides. 

One cold Linbrekkie coming up  for your pleasure, with the usual Nescafés.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Well it's lovely and sunny here, but not too hot. It's a good day for Golden Eagles, they love just gliding around on the thermals by steep mountain sides.
> 
> One cold Linbrekkie coming up  for your pleasure, with the usual Nescafés.


Go on rub it in  I did see a Kestrel here once


----------



## Ditto

Ljc said:


> Go on rub it in  I did see a Kestrel here once


Me too, I was really pleased.


----------



## Robin

We get red kites circling here, we have to remember to keep moving occasionally if sitting out in the garden, in case we get mistaken for carrion. Talking of which ....I'm fresh from exercise class, and it's still very hot here, any chance of an iced coffee and an almond croissant if I promise to go and have a shower while I'm waiting?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin, you're welcome in any state of dishevellment. It's certainly not the weather to be exercising, so enjoy a little torpor with an iced coffee and almond croissant. 

Anyway, ladies don't sweat, they glow. Still best to have a shower, mind


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I have to leave you for a short while so I can get myself sorted, get a bit of shopping and lunch and generally turn human.

I'll see you later for coffee at any temperature, ice creams and cakes (or both at the same time. Remember Arctic Roll?)

Maggie will serve any emergency supplies while I am away


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, back in action after some delay due to problems with iPad, now sorted after a a hard reboot, which is a bit like a hard Brexit, but at least we know what a hard reboot is.

Coffee and cake ?


----------



## Amigo

Ditto has renewed my interest in Manchester tarts. M&S used to do a lovely one but not any more...therein lies the origin of my problems!

However I'm happy to indulge in some virtual gluttony so being a lover of cold custard in any form, I'll have whatever you can offer Mike. And a cup of tea please. My levels are very low presently due in part to a busy morning and hot but not steaming weather. Plus a visit to mum who can't recall being in hospital.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Some things are worth remembering, some not. Hospital stays fall into the latter category. I hope your mum is back to 'normal', at any rate. 

And to sate your deficiency of Manchester Tart, here's  a big wedge and a cup of tea. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm off. This is the time of year when it never gets completely dark, there's always a pale blue glow in the North even in the middle of the night, and it gets light so early. Blackout blinds essential. All I need now is a gun to shut the bloody blackbird up who starts singing at 03.20. 

Anyway, I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie if I haven't been arrested for wildlife slaughter.

Have a good evening, and I hope you can manage to sleep in the heat. In the bedroom of our old house we fitted a combination light and ceiling fan, which was great when it got warm. I guess the hardware stores have sold out.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for splitting an infinitive in my previous message, I know how it can upset folk.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for splitting an infinitive in my previous message, I know how it can upset folk.


I think that should be 'up with which to shut the bloody blackbird!'


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for that Robin, that's much more clear to the casual reader

Morning all, another warm day, though by all accounts some of you might get thundered on. Never mind, the chances of being struck by lightning are smaller than...something that is is less common than being struck by lightning, so don't worry. That's what I tell my dog, anyway.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Thanks for that Robin, that's much more clear to the casual reader
> 
> Morning all, another warm day, though by all accounts some of you might get thundered on. Never mind, the chances of being struck by lightning are smaller than...something that is is less common than being struck by lightning, so don't worry. That's what I tell my dog, anyway.
> 
> Brekkie anyone?



Well my tum feels a bit delicate this morning so something light please. Maybe some poached eggs on toasted granary bread and a nice cup of tea.
Certainly thundery and wet here so am tackling some jobs this morning. The freezer is starting to resemble Arkwright's till. Something flies out and attacks me when I open it! 

Have a good day Mike and all.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Sorry you're not on top form. Not even your own fault either, I guess.

So, poached eggs on granary toast with a cup of tea coming up. Hope it settles things a bit

By the way, my freezer never needs defrosting. It's worth paying extra for this feature, I hate defrosting freezers.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, I hope you are well Mike, can I have a full English with extra toast and tea please. I really hope we get a storm to clear the air, think I'll stand in the rain lol!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. Sorry you're not on top form. Not even your own fault either, I guess.
> 
> So, poached eggs on granary toast with a cup of tea coming up. Hope it settles things a bit
> 
> By the way, my freezer never needs defrosting. It's worth paying extra for this feature, I hate defrosting freezers.



Oh it's not defrosting it needs Mike, it's self regulating in that regard. A top of the range American thingy. It's de-cluttering from far too many duplicate and random freezer cabinet purchases! 

Just what I need today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, phew it's another hot one here. 
I hate defrosting our freezer, the next one we get will definitely be frost free. 
Can I have another cold brekkie, with 2 iced Nescafés and two cold toasts and lime marmalade please.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, I hope you are well Mike, can I have a full English with extra toast and tea please. I really hope we get a storm to clear the air, think I'll stand in the rain lol!


Morning Lucy. I'm in tip top condition, though that is a fairly low bar.

One full English with extra toast and tea coming up. Enjoy

Best of luck getting a storm. Could do with that here as well, but I'm not sure an electric wheelchair will act as a Faraday cage


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning, phew it's another hot one here.
> I hate defrosting our freezer, the next one we get will definitely be frost free.
> Can I have another cold brekkie, with 2 iced Nescafés and two cold toasts and lime marmalade please.


Morning Lin. You wouldn't be bothered by the weather if you were sitting on a beach in Bermuda sipping a pina colada, be honest

One cold Lin Brekkie coming up with iced Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. You wouldn't be bothered by the weather if you were sitting on a beach in Bermuda sipping a pina colada, be honest
> 
> One cold Lin Brekkie coming up with iced Nescafé. Enjoy


You're so right Mike, we just don't get a chance to get used to it here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, another hot one here, and no rain forecast for us! Just had to evict a blackbird from the dining room (result of leaving the back door open). She was quite unfussed, just pottering round my house plants looking for bugs.
Iced coffee again, please Mike, while we wait for normal temperatures to resume tomorrow.


----------



## Amigo

Well there's the freezer sorted...didn't take long and enough food in there to feed the street for a week! 

Not a bit of ice in sight, I love the frost free things too.

I think I deserve a nice latte and a cheese scone please.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, another hot one here, and no rain forecast for us! Just had to evict a blackbird from the dining room (result of leaving the back door open). She was quite unfussed, just pottering round my house plants looking for bugs.
> Iced coffee again, please Mike, while we wait for normal temperatures to resume tomorrow.



Morning Robin. It's good that the local wildlife keeps your household pests under control. Just watch out for wild boar, their table manners leave a lot to be desired.

One iced coffee coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Well there's the freezer sorted...didn't take long and enough food in there to feed the street for a week!
> 
> Not a bit of ice in sight, I love the frost free things too.
> 
> I think I deserve a nice latte and a cheese scone please.


You do indeed deserve that. One Latte and a cheese scone coming up

Kind of you to offer, I'll let the street know


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> You do indeed deserve that. One Latte and a cheese scone coming up
> 
> Kind of you to offer, I'll let the street know



Only if they're not vegetarians or vegans Mike. My freezer doesn't cater for alternative lifestyles!


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've got to go and get in supplies and get showered, shaved and sprayed with Skin so Soft to do the midge run down to Spar. 

I'll be back in a while. Meanwhile, Maggie will supply any emergency drinks.

If I don't reappear, the electric wheelchair doesn't act as a Faraday cage


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm back. Our luck must be in. The moment we stepped back indoors raindrops the size of dinner plates started plonking down. No thunder though.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

Spoke too soon. Biblical thunder and lightning now. Just got a letter from the hospital in Oban. This is the follow up from my gastroscopy, if you can remember that far back. Got the usual stupid o'clock time for it for an islander dependent on hospital transport - 16.50. 

I'll let you know how negotiations proceed as the afternoon proceeds


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> Spoke too soon. Biblical thunder and lightning now. Just got a letter from the hospital in Oban. This is the follow up from my gastroscopy, if you can remember that far back. Got the usual stupid o'clock time for it for an islander dependent on hospital transport - 16.50.
> 
> I'll let you know how negotiations proceed as the afternoon proceeds


I'm so glad your hospital admin are as lazy as the Devon lot regarding checking location before sending out appointments  I was sent two in the post for 8 AM I rang them up and suggested the use of a map before suggesting ever so politely what they could do with the apt's. Funny enough they changed the appointments to 11 AM for me.


----------



## Ljc

Good luck getting your appointment altered to a more suitable time. 
Oh and Mike I wish you could send the thunder storm over to me, not only do we need some rain, I love them. 
I'd love an Ice cold full fat apple Tango 2 crusty cheese and onion rolls , followed by a custard doughnut please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. It is a bit fresher now the special effects have finished. Anyway, if you want cheering up, I've stuck a really nice story up on the News section which I'll no doubt get sneered at for. I don't care.

Meanwhile, to bring you some relief, here is an ice cold apple Tango and two crusty cheese and onion rolls, followed by a custard doughnut. You get a free day old newspaper to fan yourself with, as well. How's that for service?


----------



## Hazel

Since DUK phaffed about with things at the weekend I could not access the forum from my smart phone - so this could be a short message.

Been out to Wishaw General to see ENT consultant following BPPV.   Pleased to report all good.    Offered hearing aids, no thank you, not at the moment.   Hearing is poor in crowded places - I will manage for now.

So can I have a lemon tea and a virtual lemon drizzle cake - please.

Sorry, should have said - hello everyone


----------



## Ljc

Perfec Thanks.
I saw it earlier, it made me smile.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and the cake crew 

I'm feeling like having something a bit exotic today and would love a frangipane tart with a pint of cold ginger beer please Mike  I'll fan myself with which ever newspaper you have to hand.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Since DUK phaffed about with things at the weekend I could not access the forum from my smart phone - so this could be a short message.
> 
> Been out to Wishaw General to see ENT consultant following BPPV.   Pleased to report all good.    Offered hearing aids, no thank you, not at the moment.   Hearing is poor in crowded places - I will manage for now.
> 
> So can I have a lemon tea and a virtual lemon drizzle cake - please.
> 
> Sorry, should have said - hello everyone


Well hi Hazel, good to see you. When anybody says anything worth listening to, I'll give you a nudge. Don't hold your breath.

Meanwhile, after your adventures in North Lanarkshire, have a good relax with a lemon tea with some virtual lemon drizzle cake with crunchy sugar on top. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and the cake crew
> 
> I'm feeling like having something a bit exotic today and would love a frangipane tart with a pint of cold ginger beer please Mike  I'll fan myself with which ever newspaper you have to hand.


Good Afternoon Flower, how are you doing? 

Going a bit upmarket today -good for you. So, frangipane Tart and a pint of ice cold ginger beer is yours to enjoy. 

(Mind you, that is almost lashings of Ginger Beer, so edging into Enid Blyton territory. It was reading rubbish like that that made me a socialist)


----------



## Amigo

Well I braved the weather and popped into town. As I resisted the cakes in Costa, could I have a caramel shortbread, a blueberry muffin and a strawberry milk shake please Mike.

I'm gearing up to my haematology consult next week and the first part of my pneumonia vaccinations (I have to have the conjugated and unconjugated ones apparently).

Very humid here now


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> .
> 
> I'm gearing up to my haematology consult next week and the first part of my pneumonia vaccinations (I have to have the conjugated and unconjugated ones apparently).


Blimey, sounds like you need Latin O level for that!

Still boiling here, no sign of any rain. I keep craving something sweet, so a lemonade and a millionaire's shortbread wouldn't go amiss, please Mike.


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> Blimey, sounds like you need Latin O level for that!
> 
> Still boiling here, no sign of any rain. I keep craving something sweet, so a lemonade and a millionaire's shortbread wouldn't go amiss, please Mike.



Certainly does Robin! Apparently it's because my adaptive immune system has 'lost' the blueprint for fighting off the pathogens we build up from childhood. This leukaemia lark would actually be interesting as a subject if I didn't have it! 

Ooo how I miss Millionaire's shortbread. I think it's the contrasting textures that does it...a bit like brûlée. I'll have one of those too please!


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> Good Afternoon Flower, how are you doing?
> 
> Going a bit upmarket today -good for you. So, frangipane Tart and a pint of ice cold ginger beer is yours to enjoy.
> 
> (Mind you, that is almost lashings of Ginger Beer, so edging into Enid Blyton territory. It was reading rubbish like that that made me a socialist)



Just what I needed thanks Mike. Lashings of ginger beer sounds much more fun than a pint. 

I think my leg is actually melting under my cast it is so incredibly uncomfortable.  I like being warm but this is a bit beyond warm


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Blimey, sounds like you need Latin O level for that!
> 
> Still boiling here, no sign of any rain. I keep craving something sweet, so a lemonade and a millionaire's shortbread wouldn't go amiss, please Mike.


Afternoon Robin. I don't want to be rude, but aren't you just a _tad_ too old to be having unexplained food cravings? Feel free to clip me round the ear'ole.

Anyway, here's a nice chilled lemonade to cool you down, and a slice of millionaire's short bread. Enjoy

Sorry for the tardy response, I came over all Socialist on the news forum.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. I don't want to be rude, but aren't you just a _tad_ too old to be having unexplained food cravings? Feel free to clip me round the ear'ole.


Would I do that!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Certainly does Robin! Apparently it's because my adaptive immune system has 'lost' the blueprint for fighting off the pathogens we build up from childhood. This leukaemia lark would actually be interesting as a subject if I didn't have it!
> 
> Ooo how I miss Millionaire's shortbread. I think it's the contrasting textures that does it...a bit like brûlée. I'll have one of those too please!


Confusing signals, Amigo. Are longing to consume some lovely Millionaire's shortbread or a Creme Brûlée? Or both? Eek. I'll try a slice of Millionaire's first, and wait for the flak.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Confusing signals, Amigo. Are longing to consume some lovely Millionaire's shortbread or a Creme Brûlée? Or both? Eek. I'll try a slice of Millionaire's first, and wait for the flak.



Yes that's virtually greedy Mike and having just eaten a lovely dinner I'll pass on the brûlée for now thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I think I'll close up shop now, I've got to go and mend a BG of 3.2 with one of those dreary Libre downward arrows. While I'm crunching Dextro tabs (Blackcurrant, if you're interested) it's worth making the observation that while it's certainly worth carb counting and taking into consideration physical work, your brain just runs on glucose, however your body makes it, and hard thinking burns it up like fun. Which is why, while gleefully posting here and other places on the forum with pearls of wisdom and raw politicking, I've gone a bit hypo.

Here endeth the lesson.

I'll see you guys tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. 

Have a good evening, and I hope you can get some sleep in the tropical heat. That's if the thunder and rocks of hail don't keep you awake. It's the longest day today, and so the shortest night. I suspect the night might seem longer. Never mind, it'll soon get better.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. A nice warm sunny day here on the satellites  of the UK. I expect it will rain later. 

Things never quite go to plan, do they? I got a letter from the DWP firstly promising they weren't ATOS, then telling me that a nice 'health professional' will be calling next Tuesday in respect of my PIP Mobility claim. Trouble is, I'm being electrocuted in Glasgow on Tuesday as part of my neuro exams, so I've had to ring them to change the date. The examiners, perfectly reasonably, like to have two or three calls to make the crossing worthwhile. Oh well, I get longer to practice not walking properly.

Anybody fancy some virtual brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks. A nice warm sunny day here on the satellites  of the UK. I expect it will rain later.
> 
> Things never quite go to plan, do they? I got a letter from the DWP firstly promising they weren't ATOS, then telling me that a nice 'health professional' will be calling next Tuesday in respect of my PIP Mobility claim. Trouble is, I'm being electrocuted in Glasgow on Tuesday as part of my neuro exams, so I've had to ring them to change the date. The examiners, perfectly reasonably, like to have two or three calls to make the crossing worthwhile. Oh well, I get longer to practice not walking properly.
> 
> Anybody fancy some virtual brekkie?



Morning Mike, I'm very surprised they're despatching a 'health professional' to assess you. Seems an automatic qualification to me but maybe an ATOS nurse fancies a day out.

The strange tum from yesterday may signal the start of a UTI so I'm doing some basic obs on myself today (I got sepsis last time I had a UTI they couldn't diagnose). BG's are already unusually high but hoping things will steady.

So in the interim I'll have a nice bacon bun and fried mushrooms please and a latte


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. They're quite insistent they aren't ATOS. When you ring (here in Scotland, anyway) they actually say they are Independent Assessment Services and not ATOS. what's more, they answered the phone first ring after the initial menu. Things have changed for sure.

I'm sorry you're brewing an infection, but you know the ropes with UTIs, you don't need me telling you what to do.

So, one bacon barm (Lancashire word) with fried mushrooms coming up, and a nice Latte to kick off the kidney flush. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Bit of a change in the weather, I'm actually cold! I need summat to warm me up, a nice toasted teacake with Lurpak on and a coffee made with milk and a heaped sugar. 

My friend who has Rheumatoid Arthritis recently lost her car and her usual benefits even though she appealed. I still can't get over it. Surely RA is terminal in the end? Do they think she's going to improve?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ditto. Unfortunately, the rules on mobility are punishingly harsh. If you can walk, aided or unaided, more than 20m then you don't get maximum rate PIP Mobility, which opens the Motability door. And if you can, even an appeal won't work because the appeals tribunal works to the rules.

Anyway, this is not the place for another pot at DWP. So here's a toasted buttery tea cake to enjoy, and a milky coffee with sugar for you to enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, normal weather service has resumed, it even rained (briefly) this morning, so I can go back to a hot cappucino with an almond croissant, please Mike,


----------



## Ljc

Morningggggg. A lovely thunder storm is just starting here, bring it on I say 
Mike, fingers crossed for your mobility assessment. 

Can I have a cheese, onion and mushroom omelette, along with 2sauges and black pud And a large Nescafé please. I'll have toast n marmalade later


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. I'm pleased you are getting rained on, it must be a relief

One cheese, onion and mushroom omelette coming up with a pair of bangers and black pud. Plus the Nescafé. Toast will be ready when you want it. Back on form, Lin. Good to see


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, I have to go and get showered and sorted out, and shoot off to the shop to grab supplies (delivery is on Thursday).

I'll see you later for coffee and cakes, or indeed anything else your fevered imaginations can dream up

Maggie will serve any urgent requests (and Lin's toast and marmie) while I'm away.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks  Mike.
What a paltry thunderstorm that was, hardly worth getting the washing off the line for. The rain barely wet the roofs 6 claps of thunder and a few flashes of lightning, it's disappointed I am.


----------



## Ipsi

Ljc: We've been promised a thunderstorm and downpour today, down here in London, but so far, just sun, sun, sun & sun.  I was so looking forward to being cooled down...   face up to the clouds, getting drenched.  Met Office should learn to control the weather better, they're always winding us up with promises of one thing and another that never appear.


----------



## Robin

Ipsi said:


> Met Office should learn to control the weather better, they're always winding us up with promises of one thing and another that never appear.


Yes, they're real jobsworths, aren't they, we had a two minute shower at 7am, then they thought, right that's fobbed them off for today, and switched the tap off.


----------



## Ljc

Personally I think they should be sacked, if I had made that many mistakes in my old job, I would have been given the order order of the boot. 
And as for turning the taps off too soon, shame in them, the farmers round here  and our gardens are crying out it. 

@Ipsi Welcome. I see it as my job to try and shock the owner of this cafe ,  I've managed it a few times too.


----------



## Hazel

Finally, with help from Northerner, the 3 store and yours truly - access issues sorted.   So I am back among the living.

Hello everyone - I have a lot of catching up to do - I hope everone is well.

Mike, when you are ready, my usual please.

Good to be back


----------



## Ipsi

You know, they can't even get the weather right for yesterday.  In any other walk of life that would be a hanging offence.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Finally, with help from Northerner, the 3 store and yours truly - access issues sorted.   So I am back among the living.
> 
> Hello everyone - I have a lot of catching up to do - I hope everone is well.
> 
> Mike, when you are ready, my usual please.
> 
> Good to be back


Afternoon, Hazel. Good to see you back in the gang.

One lemon tea coming up. Have a good unwind


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Ipsi, first order in the virtual cafe is free to Newbies. The rest of the degenerates in here have accounts longer than a long thing. They're in for a shock come the end of the tax year.


----------



## Amigo

Hi Ipsi, glad you took my advice and popped along here. Fill your boots with any virtual luxuries that are denied in the real world. Mike has every delicacy available and just now I'd like to partake of a chocolate nut sundae with a glass of sparkling, chilled lemonade please.

Yes I know we're slightly mad but we are quite safe kept at virtual arms length!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Don't go corrupting Newbies, that's my job

One chocolate nut sundae coming up, with a nicely chilled glass of real lemonade, the acid will do you good


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, a slightly early finish tonight, as I've got real life things to sort out. I notice as I look back over the thread I missed an order for Robin, which is unforgivable by my high standards. Next order free, Robin. I was thrown by the weather chatter. This isn't weather. An 80mph gale with sideways rain is weather. A blizzard is weather.  Appreciate it while it lasts. After Brexit we'll just get British weather, and serve you right.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. 

Have a good evening and a cool night in bed. You can interpret that any way you like


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang. It's a bit showery here, but a proper June temperature. Hope you all had a decent kip. I did, 9 hours solid. That's not to make you you jealous, that's me showing off a 64 year old prostate

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good Morning Mike, glad to hear you had a restful sleep, I only managed 4 hours  I'm not very good at sleeping  may I have a full English breakfast and a mug of tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. You aren't very good at sleeping because of disrupting your normal circadian rhythm with your work pattern. Don't worry, it'll all settle down when you retire - or win the lottery.

One full English and a mug of tea coming up. Have a good morning


----------



## Amigo

Once I've recovered from the thought of a 64 yr old prostate (or indeed any prostate), I'll have a lightly toasted baguette with slivers of thinly cooked steak, fried onions and melted cheese on please. And a nice latte to wash the cholesterol down 

Yippee it's Friday and my tracts clearly need the liquid influx!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

It's annoying, I'm better as a creature of the night, I sleep well in the day (if neighbours are being quiet!) It's nights I struggle with. I need to live in an alternative night time society! I'm considering asking GP about melatonin.
Thank you for the delicious breakfast


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Once I've recovered from the thought of a 64 yr old prostate (or indeed any prostate), I'll have a lightly toasted baguette with slivers of thinly cooked steak, fried onions and melted cheese on please. And a nice latte to wash the cholesterol down
> 
> Yippee it's Friday and my tracts clearly need the liquid influx!


Morning Amigo. You sound like you're in good form. Ready for your Friday night on the razzle

I will do that for you. Sounds like a 21st century take on the Steak Canadienne. Delicious though Plus a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Good Morning everyone. 
Mike can I have a nice restorative high carb breakfast , a huge Nescafé and two paracetamol please.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. You sound like you're in good form. Ready for your Friday night on the razzle
> 
> I will do that for you. Sounds like a 21st century take on the Steak Canadienne. Delicious though Plus a Latte. Enjoy



 

One like this I had in Bulgaria...very tasty!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Good morning gang. It's a bit showery here, but a proper June temperature. Hope you all had a decent kip. I did, 9 hours solid. That's not to make you you jealous, that's me showing off a 64 year old prostate
> 
> Brekkie anyone?



Mike my temporarily addled brain misread your prostate as prostrate


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> Mike can I have a nice restorative high carb breakfast , a huge Nescafé and two paracetamol please.


Mornin Lin. High carb just means a full Scottish with extra hash browns as well as potato scones, plus toast, as well as your usual toast and lime marmalade. Plus two Paracetamol. With a huge Nescafé, that's as restorative as it gets. Or fatal, we'll  just have to wait and see Enjoy 

Don't know why you need the Paracetamol, but I hope you feel better soon


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> View attachment 3649
> 
> One like this I had in Bulgaria...very tasty!


Blimey, you ate that on holiday? That's not even virtual, you naughty girl

Bet it was tasty, though


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it's time for me to get refurbished and off the shop for supplies. It's probably worth restating our opening hours for newbies 10.15 - 12.15, then around 2.15 to 6.30 (may be slightly later, depending on any cricket timetable)

I'll see you later. Any emergency supplies will be provided by Maggie. 

Behave yourselves in the meantime


----------



## Robin

Dammit, missed the cut, thugs ran away with me this morning, NO! Naughty autocorrect! Things, not thugs! Blimey, good job I spotted that, you'd all have wondered what I'd been up to!
So if Maggie can supply me with a quick coffee, I 'll get back on track.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back in the land of the living. It sounds like fun running away with thugs. Game of Thrones Oxfordshire style


----------



## mikeyB

Anybody know how many carbs there are in a midge? Think I've just swallowed one. My insulin pen is ready and waiting for your advice.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Anybody know how many carbs there are in a midge? Think I've just swallowed one. My insulin pen is ready and waiting for your advice.



I think you'd need a jungle full to affect your levels Mike so no worries! 

I'm awaiting my hairdresser to coiffure my locks so in the meantime a nice latte and a custard slice would go down very nicely please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. I'm grateful for your reassurance

One custard slice and a Latte coming up. Enjoy

PS Photos, please


----------



## Carolg

Hi all. On the train to west coast so can I have a nice iced water pls


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. I'm grateful for your reassurance
> 
> One custard slice and a Latte coming up. Enjoy
> 
> PS Photos, please



I've signed the no publicity clause Mike!


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Hi all. On the train to west coast so can I have a nice iced water pls


Afternoon Carol. Crossing the Massif Central, then, emerging on the Largs Riviera? Sounds fun

One pure iced water coming up. Got an umbrella?


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I'm off to do some food prep. (Cricket fans will note this is the half time break of the England v SA 20/20 game.)

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for the first weekend brekkie. There's an anniversary tomorrow. 

Have a good evening, and with the drop in temperatures the opportunity for a decent night's sleep for a change. Hope it works

See ya


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. I'm not in a bad mood because England lost the cricket game, honest.

Anyway, that Anniversary i mentioned. A year ago today I signed up to this forum. 12 months. 7,182 messages.

I need to get out more

Brekkie, anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike . Happy 1st Diabetes UK anniversary.
Do I get a free brekkie for that


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. It's a lovely cool day here , sorry but I don't like too much heat. Sadly the suns decided to take a holiday. 
I Hope the frying pan is sizzling. I'd love a hot full  Scottish with extra black pud, my favourite toast and marmalade and a large Nescafé to wash it all down please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning Mike . Happy 1st Diabetes UK anniversary.
> Do I get a free brekkie for that


No. Next question ?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone. It's a lovely cool day here , sorry but I don't like too much heat. Sadly the suns decided to take a holiday.
> I Hope the frying pan is sizzling. I'd love a hot full  Scottish with extra black pud, my favourite toast and marmalade and a large Nescafé to wash it all down please.


The frying pan is indeed sizzling. One full Scottish with extra black pud coming up, toast and marmalade and a large Nescafé. Enjoy

Don't worry about the sun, it's still there. It's intermittent, the weather man said so. Like me


----------



## Ljc




----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, folks. I'm off to normalise, and pick up supplies and the papers from the local shop for local people.

I'll be back later to supply coffee, cakes, and comfort. 

I think maybe last night's stramash has upset things a bit, but you'll always find a bit of peace and quiet in this corner of DUK world. It's where you come to chill. At a cost, of course

I'll see you later


----------



## Ditto

Only 12 months? I was under the impression you'd been here forever.  Congratulations on your anniversary.

Coffee and cakes would be nice.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Only 12 months? I was under the impression you'd been here forever.  Congratulations on your anniversary.
> 
> Coffee and cakes would be nice.


It just feels like forever, Ditto 

So coffee and a slice of delicious Madeira should do the trick. Have a good relax


----------



## Amigo

I seem to recall there is an even bigger anniversary in your life around this time Mike? Have I missed it? 

A nice latte and a piece of lemon drizzle cake please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. I seem to remember getting married some time in July, which would make it 40 years, but I can't remember any important anniversaries

A Latte and a slice of Lemon Drizzle cake is yours to enjoy

How was the band last night? Have a good time?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all. Afternoon Mike, may I have a big wedge of Victoria Sponge and a mug of tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon, Lucy. I hope you're in fine fettle

One big wedge of Victoria Sponge and a mug of tea coming up for you to enjoy.

You're not working tonight are you?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yep, just had a lovely relaxing bath and shortly heading back to bed. Hopefully my neighbour will stop drilling soon 

Thanks Mike Victoria sponge is favourite cake, not that I get to eat it in real life anymore, but I'm going to bake one at work tonight for the children staying this weekend (and my colleagues of course )


----------



## mikeyB

So you are going to work, leaving children in the hands of OH? Good move, but best of luck with that


----------



## Ditto

Madeira cake is boring! Can I have a family sized trifle instead?  I'm gardening, it gives me an appetite, mind you, sitting still gives me an appetite. 

Just watched a documentary on St Kilda, really interesting. I always fancied the Hebrides. Not enough trees though. Will they not grow there? I'd get agoraphobia.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon everyone  Happy forum joining anniversary Mike and thanks for providing the mighty fine cakes  (although Tunnocks caramel wafers have become a bit of a real life obsession for me!)

I'd love a piece of buttery flapjack and a strong black coffee to get me back on track with the jobs I need to get done please. It's lovely sitting in the sunny garden watching the plane trails but that's not where the dust is!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> So you are going to work, leaving children in the hands of OH? Good move, but best of luck with that



Don't worry I've got him well trained


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Madeira cake is boring! Can I have a family sized trifle instead?  I'm gardening, it gives me an appetite, mind you, sitting still gives me an appetite.
> 
> Just watched a documentary on St Kilda, really interesting. I always fancied the Hebrides. Not enough trees though. Will they not grow there? I'd get agoraphobia.


Hi Ditto. Madeira is not boring, it's an explosion of lovely buttery flavours. Really. Anyway, I'm happy to supply a family sized trifle. Can't remember which page of Dr Atkins book that is on, mind

It's too windy for trees on St Kilda, that's why the houses are always built of stone. Mull is full of trees. Too many, in fact.


----------



## Ditto

I couldn't live without trees. No wonder all the people left! Thanks for the trifle, it'll be gone in a flash, might give some to Mum but on the other hand...


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon everyone  Happy forum joining anniversary Mike and thanks for providing the mighty fine cakes  (although Tunnocks caramel wafers have become a bit of a real life obsession for me!)
> 
> I'd love a piece of buttery flapjack and a strong black coffee to get me back on track with the jobs I need to get done please. It's lovely sitting in the sunny garden watching the plane trails but that's not where the dust is!


Afternoon Flower. The dust will be there long after you've gone, Flower, so there's no rush.

Think on that while you chomp your buttery flapjack and sip your double shot Americano. 

We never see contrails on Mull. The RAF regularly play games over the island, they enjoy swerving round the hills and down the glens, frightening the sheep.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Mull sounds lovely, much more interesting than dull, flat Norfolk lol!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. I seem to remember getting married some time in July, which would make it 40 years, but I can't remember any important anniversaries
> 
> A Latte and a slice of Lemon Drizzle cake is yours to enjoy
> 
> How was the band last night? Have a good time?



Well happy anniversary for the 'D' Day landing Mike but the most important one is yet to come followed by my Ruby Anniversary in Aug (I was a child bride...really!). I can't be bothered with a party to be honest,

Sorry I fell asleep and missed the cake and coffee but I'll have it now. It's the Arseitous that causes it I think (sitting on it too long!) after a nice lunch out.

Good band last night. A few blasts from the past especially the 80's but pleasant enough. Not a head banging band


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> The dust will be there long after you've gone, Flower, so there's no rush.



Wise advice thanks Mike, I have walked away from the duster although I do love the smell of polish - it's one of my things!

I'm off back in to the sun to watch the trails heading to the Severn estuary and out over the Atlantic, I'd love to hitch a ride


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Well happy anniversary for the 'D' Day landing Mike but the most important one is yet to come followed by my Ruby Anniversary in Aug (I was a child bride...really!). I can't be bothered with a party to be honest,
> 
> Sorry I fell asleep and missed the cake and coffee but I'll have it now. It's the Arseitous that causes it I think (sitting on it too long!) after a nice lunch out.
> 
> Good band last night. A few blasts from the past especially the 80's but pleasant enough. Not a head banging band



Well, Amigo, I don't know. Nights out, lunches out - have you signed up to Hedonism R Us or something?

So, lemon drizzle and a Latte for you if you can stay awake long enough


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, Amigo, I don't know. Nights out, lunches out - have you signed up to Hedonism R Us or something?
> 
> So, lemon drizzle and a Latte for you if you can stay awake long enough



I wish Mikey...life can be so boringgggg!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Flower said:


> I have walked away from the duster although I do love the smell of polish



I went in a new polish shop in Stoke expecting to find shelves of Pledge, Mr Sheen and Flash.  Instead it was full of sauerkraut, Eastern European sausages and rye bread.  Not sure what that was all about so I went in Wilko's for my cleaning products instead. 

Afternoon Mike, can I have a double shot macchiato and a Viennese Whirl please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Matt. With jokes like that, I'm not sure I want to serve you, but against my better judgement  here's a double shot macchiato and a Viennese whirl for you to enjoy.

Have you mown the lawn yet?


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> Hi Matt. With jokes like that, I'm not sure I want to serve you, but against my better judgement  here's a double shot macchiato and a Viennese whirl for you to enjoy.
> 
> Have you mown the lawn yet?



My kids groaned as well when I told them. 

Overcast today and the lawn's still a bit damp from overnight showers.  Might leave it until tomorrow and just enjoy my cake and coffee.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

We went to our local Lithuanian supermarket and discovered all sorts of culinary delights such as chicken hearts and salted pigs guts 
I bought a bottle of 'Fokus Pokus' purely for my own amusement.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, just retreated back from local beer festival to cool off. Weather forecast was for overcast, but sun shone on the righteous (it's for charity). Just need to sort out a correction dose of insulin, I think I massively underestimated the size of the bap that came with the hog roast. Meanwhile, I'll have a cup of tea and a slice of Victoria sandwich please, Mike.
PS Happy forum anniversary.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. And what, might I ask, were you swilling down the hog roast and bap with? Water? Harrumph.

Anyway, here's a cup of tea and a slice of Victoria sandwich to help sober up before dinner


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. And what, might I ask, were you swilling down the hog roast and bap with? Water? Harrumph.
> 
> Anyway, here's a cup of tea and a slice of Victoria sandwich to help sober up before dinner


As we'd sponsored a barrel, it only seemed right to test it out. OH and son are still down there selflessly rechecking.


----------



## mikeyB

Heroes both, Robin.

You do know they'll both fall asleep in the chair when they get in...


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm off to do some cooking and relaxing. You should do the same - well the relaxing bit.

I'll see you tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15ish. (The 'ish' is because I will be staying up to watch Foo Fighters at Glasto).

Have a good evening and a pleasant night's sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. My goodness, Foo Fighters played a great, loud, rocking set, tight as a drum and looked like they were having a great time. Haven't had as much fun sitting down since....well, never mind about that

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, am I the only taker? Coffee and croissant please. Just looked at the weather forecast, it's due to rain during riding. I know we need it for the garden, but could it not have waited a couple of hours? Not that we mind getting wet, but it makes the jumping paddock too slippery to use, so we'll be doing technical stuff in the all weather arena.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. I think everyone is having a lie in, probably because of the weather forecast. Not worth getting out of bed to get wet.

Which brings us to you...bit boring just doing technical stuff. Horses are a means of getting from A to B scenically. They're pack animals too, so a nice hack with their mates is what they love, not prancing around a parade ring.

Sorry, rant over. One nice Latte and a croissant for your pleasure. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Morning cafe dwellers 

A nice latte for me please, I'm parched and some pancakes with gooey stuff on and a banana...and a scoop of vanilla ice cream 

I'm steering myself for my important haematology consult Tues...the numbers, the numbers!


----------



## Robin

Th


mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. I think everyone is having a lie in, probably because of the weather forecast. Not worth getting out of bed to get wet.
> 
> Which brings us to you...bit boring just doing technical stuff. Horses are a means of getting from A to B scenically. They're pack animals too, so a nice hack with their mates is what they love, not prancing around a parade ring.
> 
> Sorry, rant over. One nice Latte and a croissant for your pleasure. Enjoy


The sort of technical stuff we do helps when out on a hack, for example, if you've learnt how to get the horse to move sideways and backwards, you can open gates without dismounting, which saves having to pull the horses back around as you haul yourself off and on again. (I'll stop boring everyone now and eat my croissant)


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
Oops I fell back to sleep again and woke to find the morning nearly over. 
Robin I hope the rain holds off for you , so you don't have to do the technical stuff and can fly over the jumps instead. 

Mike can I have a very large Nescafé , three doorsteps of crusty seeded bloomer with lashings of butter and lime marmalade please


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning cafe dwellers
> 
> A nice latte for me please, I'm parched and some pancakes with gooey stuff on and a banana...and a scoop of vanilla ice cream
> 
> I'm steering myself for my important haematology consult Tues...the numbers, the numbers!


Morning Amigo. You won't miss anything on Tuesday, I'm away in Glasgow having my legs and arms electrically twitched at the EMG clinic. Still diagnosis chasing. Oh well.

So, a stack of pancakes with Maple Syrup, banana and a scoop of ice cream. (There's a shedload of virtual calories in that) plus a Latte. Don't worry, I'll ring for the ambulance.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> Oops I fell back to sleep again and woke to find the morning nearly over.
> Robin I hope the rain holds off for you , so you don't have to do the technical stuff and can fly over the jumps instead.
> 
> Mike can I have a very large Nescafé , three doorsteps of crusty seeded bloomer with lashings of butter and lime marmalade please


Morning Lin, you haven't missed anything. At least I don't think so, haven't seen any news. Who cares.

Three doorsteps of seeded bloomer well buttered plus lime marmalade. A nice little snack to start the day


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. You won't miss anything on Tuesday, I'm away in Glasgow having my legs and arms electrically twitched at the EMG clinic. Still diagnosis chasing. Oh well.
> 
> So, a stack of pancakes with Maple Syrup, banana and a scoop of ice cream. (There's a shedload of virtual calories in that) plus a Latte. Don't worry, I'll ring for the ambulance.



Hope the twitching tests lead to a diagnosis you can cope with Mike. It's about as much as we can expect really. 
I've also got a pneumonia vaccination in the morning so I hope the NHS has plenty of cash left!


----------



## mikeyB

The diagnosis doesn't really affect how I cope with it, because I am already. Nice to have a name, though, then I can stick it on a T Shirt.

Right gang, if you are all sated, I'll clear off for a wee while to get showered, shaved - can't be bothered doing the legs and bikini area today - and off to the shop for heavy newspapers and supplies.

I'll see you later for coffee and cake


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, back in action. Slightly late, but I'm a bit sluggish today. Think I'm turning into a reptile, I need the sun to get me moving. Never mind, England vSA T20 decider is on, I'm here to serve, so all's well with the world. 

Coffee and cake, folks?


----------



## Robin

And the rain held off, so a nice relaxed lesson popping over small obstacles whilst not falling off.
Coffee and walnut cake, please Mike, if you've got some in stock, and a large mug of tea.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin, well done. Just what you need for a Sunday.

So, a triumphant slice of coffee and walnut cake and a large mug of tea to consume with a smile on your face


----------



## Ljc

Hi Robin, glad the rain held off for you. 
Mike can I have a Nescafé, as im  a bit hungry a  crispy bacon and lack pud toasty I fancy some afters too  so  a Jamaican ginger cake with custard will go down nicely Ta.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. I was just wondering where everyone had got to, or maybe it was something I said.

Anyway, that sounds like a nice snack you've devised. So a bacon and black pud toastie, followed by Jamaican ginger cake and custard, plus a Nescafé. If it weren't for the coffee, that would be a nice Sunday tea


----------



## Ljc

You're right their Mike except for the tea, though I was brought up on it haven't enjoyed a cuppa for more years than I care to remember.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, peeps, the end of the weekend looms like an uninvited grizzly bear at a picnic. Not that I care, I'm retired, so I'm living on schadenfreude and a comfortable pension. I'm away to do some cooking, watch last night's Dr Who and tonight's Handmaids Tale, a dystopian vision of a near future, to take my mind off the dystopian present.

Good grief, that sounds gloomy.

I'll see you tomorrow for brekkie, 10.15.

Have a good evening and a good night free of the little jokes that our bodies play on us.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. That'll teach me to hold out hostages to fortune. Funny old night, so I'm a bit late kicking off. 

Still on top form, though. Indestructible, me.

Anyone like a nice tasty carb free brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

It would seem not ...the terrible Monday effect

I have to do real life things now, so I'll be back this afternoon for coffee and cakes. Behave yourselves in the meantime.


----------



## Robin

Oops, too late, had extra errands to tack on to the weekly shop this morning. Never mind, I'm sure Maggie will supply me with a coffee, and I'll get back for cake later.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, back in action, slightly late - had a few phone calls to make.

Coffee and cake anyone?


----------



## Ditto

Will coffee and cakes clear a fuzzy head? I had to stop gardening! I wouldn't mind a Florentine, years since I had one of them from Spinks.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Ditto. I can do you a coffee and Florentine for sure. There are loads of different recipes, but I prefer Mary Berry's, so you can have one of those with pleasure. Lovely and chewy.  Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

...and if it doesn't relieve your fuzzy head, your money back


----------



## Amigo

I'll have a coffee and a coconut macaroon please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. I sense you are not feeling 100% at the moment, and are in need of a boost. If a coconut macaroon and a coffee don't help, I've got some Creme Brûlées out back


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. I sense you are not feeling 100% at the moment, and are in need of a boost. If a coconut macaroon and a coffee don't help, I've got some Creme Brûlées out back



Yes a creme brûlée is definitely the major artillery of sweet delights so thanks! 

Have I missed something? Mention on the other threads about northerner. Nothing wrong is there?


----------



## mikeyB

Health wise, you mean? Quick onset if so, as he posted on the news forum at 10.38 this morning. Otherwise, dunno.


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> Yes a creme brûlée is definitely the major artillery of sweet delights so thanks!
> 
> Have I missed something? Mention on the other threads about northerner. Nothing wrong is there?





mikeyB said:


> Health wise, you mean? Quick onset if so, as he posted on the news forum at 10.38 this morning. Otherwise, dunno.


A reference to a threat on the Manchester forum meet thread, meaning he won't be attending that or meets in future.


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> A reference to a threat on the Manchester forum meet thread, meaning he won't be attending that or meets in future.



Absolutely shocking! If this person is known, I hope the Police have been alerted. 


Apologies Mike, I know it's the wrong place but it's hard not to comment and respond to Robin.

I definitely need a strong coffee now and a creme brûlée!


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> Absolutely shocking! If this person is known, I hope the Police have been alerted.
> 
> 
> Apologies Mike, I know it's the wrong place but it's hard not to comment and respond to Robin.
> 
> I definitely need a strong coffee now and a creme brûlée!


I'll join Amigo with a creme brûlée, please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, Amigo and Robin, I'm with you both. If this is a genuine threat, the police do need to get involved.

So, coffee and Creme brûlée for Amigo, Creme brûlée for Robin, and I'll go for a dark chocolate Tunnock's tea cake cos I'm indignant.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Remember me? I am once more into the fray my friends, after a couple of weeks of reading but not posting. To celebrate could I have a root beer and a large slice of gooey chocolate cake if there is any going?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Why the hell is someone threatening Northie? He is a decent bloke, very helpful and knowledgeable. What could someone have got angry and annoyed about? The world has gone mad I tell ya.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi GG. First up, welcome back to the cafe, you've been missed 

Second up, here's  a root beer and a big slice of gooey chocolate fudge cake to celebrate and enjoy

Third up, I agree with your sentiments up to the hilt. I have my suspicions, but my lips and fingers are sealed. I don't deal in speculation, only cakes and brekkies. In here, at least.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Thanks Mr B, that really hit the spot. 
Made some lovely (even if I say so myself ) Italian courgette and Parmesan soup for dinner, so looking forward to that later but just needed something to fill the gap 
PS - it's the soup that is Italian, not the courgettes!


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds delicious GG. Makes me hungry just thinking about it.

Right folks, I have to go now. I've got an early night tonight. Tomorrow I go to Glasgow for EMG studies to investigate the motor neuropathy and tremor, which is now occasionally waking me in the night if I change position. Which is a bugger. 

So cafe is closed tomorrow, though I should be in time to report late afternoon. Don't worry, I'm not dying of anything, apart from living.

Because the appointment is 11.00, hospital transport can't take me, so I'm going on the first ferry, and being picked up at 6.30 tomorrow . Transport is courtesy of Alan, my tame Geordie taxi driver with a Scottish accent. This is good, because it means a bacon butty at the Green Wellie stop in Tyndrum. 

You all have a good evening and a good night's sleep. I will, for sure.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sounds delicious GG. Makes me hungry just thinking about it.
> 
> Right folks, I have to go now. I've got an early night tonight. Tomorrow I go to Glasgow for EMG studies to investigate the motor neuropathy and tremor, which is now occasionally waking me in the night if I change position. Which is a bugger.
> 
> So cafe is closed tomorrow, though I should be in time to report late afternoon. Don't worry, I'm not dying of anything, apart from living.
> 
> Because the appointment is 11.00, hospital transport can't take me, so I'm going on the first ferry, and being picked up at 6.30 tomorrow . Transport is courtesy of Alan, my tame Geordie taxi driver with a Scottish accent. This is good, because it means a bacon butty at the Green Wellie stop in Tyndrum.
> 
> You all have a good evening and a good night's sleep. I will, for sure.



Best wishes for tomorrow Mike


----------



## Ditto

Hope everything goes smoothly. 



> ...and if it doesn't relieve your fuzzy head, your money back


It didn't! I had it all day/evening, head felt like a canonball, that heavy, and so fuzzy. I kept raising my arms to make sure I wasn't having a stroke.  I like to look on the bright side.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Sounds delicious GG. Makes me hungry just thinking about it.
> 
> Right folks, I have to go now. I've got an early night tonight. Tomorrow I go to Glasgow for EMG studies to investigate the motor neuropathy and tremor, which is now occasionally waking me in the night if I change position. Which is a bugger.
> 
> So cafe is closed tomorrow, though I should be in time to report late afternoon. Don't worry, I'm not dying of anything, apart from living.
> 
> Because the appointment is 11.00, hospital transport can't take me, so I'm going on the first ferry, and being picked up at 6.30 tomorrow . Transport is courtesy of Alan, my tame Geordie taxi driver with a Scottish accent. This is good, because it means a bacon butty at the Green Wellie stop in Tyndrum.
> 
> You all have a good evening and a good night's sleep. I will, for sure.


Good luck.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, I'm back but not in time to serve coffee and cakes. I arrived late for my appointment because of a traffic blockage, apparently due to a broken down bus near Gladgow Airport. We sneaked off the motorway when we could, went through Paisley and popped out on the the motorway the other side of the blockage. I had phoned ahead to say I would be late - one of several, as it happens. For people who know the area, the tailback went from the airport turnoff to the Erskine Bridge.

Anyway, the EMG showed the motor neuropathy to be unchanged in 2 years, They couldn't express an opinion on the tremor, their kit can't do it. So the tremor, and the sudden deterioration in my walking ability is due to something else. I'll discuss this with the consultant when I see him at the beginning of August. What fun.

Have a good evening and a good night, everyone


----------



## Ditto

Night night, God bless.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Glad you're back safe and sound Mr B. Glad to hear neuropathy unchanged and hope they can find cause of tremor and mobility deterioration in August. Bit of a bugger to have to wait until then though.
Sweet dreams


----------



## Amigo

Greyhound Gal said:


> Glad you're back safe and sound Mr B. Glad to hear neuropathy unchanged and hope they can find cause of tremor and mobility deterioration in August. Bit of a bugger to have to wait until then though.
> Sweet dreams



I second what GG has just said


----------



## Robin

Glad you're back home safely, even though no new answers. My attendance in the cafe may be a hit hit and miss for the next couple of weeks, depends on what the free wifi in Croatia is like!


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Right, Amigo and Robin, I'm with you both. If this is a genuine threat, the police do need to get involved.
> 
> So, coffee and Creme brûlée for Amigo, Creme brûlée for Robin, and I'll go for a dark chocolate Tunnock's tea cake cos I'm indignant.


Never had a dark choc tunnocks tea cake, so if it's not too late, can I join in the indignant party please


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Sounds delicious GG. Makes me hungry just thinking about it.
> 
> Right folks, I have to go now. I've got an early night tonight. Tomorrow I go to Glasgow for EMG studies to investigate the motor neuropathy and tremor, which is now occasionally waking me in the night if I change position. Which is a bugger.
> 
> So cafe is closed tomorrow, though I should be in time to report late afternoon. Don't worry, I'm not dying of anything, apart from living.
> 
> Because the appointment is 11.00, hospital transport can't take me, so I'm going on the first ferry, and being picked up at 6.30 tomorrow . Transport is courtesy of Alan, my tame Geordie taxi driver with a Scottish accent. This is good, because it means a bacon butty at the Green Wellie stop in Tyndrum.
> 
> You all have a good evening and a good night's sleep. I will, for sure.


Good luck with tests and safe journey mike


----------



## Carolg

Oops sorry, missed the plot and lost the thread or sommat like that. Glad you got home safe and neuropathy not changed. Here's hoping for answers later. Good sleep tonight.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I slept like a baby last night, though I didn't have a dirty nappy when I woke up. (Strange expressions we have in English).

I was knackered last evening. Barely had the strength to briefly steam the Langoustines I bought from Loch Fyne on the way home. Still, hedonism isn't always easy

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Hazel

Morning Mike, poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot od builders tea please.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, glad to hear you had a good sleep after your exertions yesterday. I slept really well last night too, for a change, I only took 2 hours sleep after my night shift so I was knackered. So far this morning I've cut other half's hair and caught a mouse that was scampering about the lounge whilst, the cat sat on the sofa looking bemused at my pathetic attempts 
A strong coffee and full English would be great thank you


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Morning Mike, poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot od builders tea please.



Morning Hazel. I darent ask, but the Central belt appears to be the cut off point for rain....

Anyway, whatever the weather you're always welcome here. Poached eggs on wholemeak toast and a pot of builders tea is yours to enjoy


----------



## Hazel

No rain, yet.    The sky is black and it is freezing.  Summer definitely gone!


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning Mike, glad to hear you had a good sleep after your exertions yesterday. I slept really well last night too, for a change, I only took 2 hours sleep after my night shift so I was knackered. So far this morning I've cut other half's hair and caught a mouse that was scampering about the lounge whilst, the cat sat on the sofa looking bemused at my pathetic attempts
> A strong coffee and full English would be great thank you


Morning Lucy. Sack the cat. Must have been a fraudulent CV when you obtained it.

Anyway, while you do that, here's a full English with a double shot Latte to give you strength.

By the way, how did you catch it? I'm impressed


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Just done 2.5 hours of studying so in need of some sustenance. I think bacon on a white crusty bap, lashings of butter and some mustard, along with a mug of tea should do the trick if you please kind sir.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike. I managed to corner it behind TV stand (eventually!) and scoop it up into the dust pan, after lots of swearing and berating the cat 
Cat then promptly fell asleep on my bed, the bugger 
The mouse is alive and well and in the garden.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning GG, very worthy doing all that studying, you derive a proper break.

One crispy bacon on a fresh white crusty ban coming up. Oh, and with mustard, you renegade. Plus a mug of tea. Put your feet up, unwind and enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm off to de-slob, get some supplies and papers. The papers mainly to see if Cornwall, Devon and Dorset have been asking for a billion pounds for infrastructure and hospitals, and getting rid of Rick Stein.

I'll be back this afternoon for coffee and cakes. Maggie will help out with any emergency coffees.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Back again. Refreshed after a lunch of Loch Fyne kippers. Heavy Creon meal, that, with half a ton of butter.... Like  I said earlier, hedonism isn't easy.

Coffe and cake anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, I'm housebound due to relentless rain and my inability to drive  may I have a pot of Assam tea and a slice of lemon drizzle cake please


----------



## mikeyB

Well Lucy, never mind. Skin's waterproof. Get out there and sing

Meanwhile, or at least before you do that, here's a delicious pot of Assam tea and slice of lovely lemon drizzle cake. And think about singing


----------



## Hazel

Hi Mike - when you can, a lemon tea and a virtual piece of Dundee cake if possible.

Cheers


----------



## Amigo

Those langoustines you had outside of the virtual world sound delicious Mike. They're my absolute favourite thing...I'd have them as my last meal! 

Busy morning and now home concocting a recipe for the pork tenderloins I've rescued from the back of the freezer. Something with paprika, leeks, garlic and cream I think.

Whilst they're marinating I'll have a milky coffee and a fresh cream meringue please.

Oh and it's 11 degrees here and been raining all day.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hi Mike - when you can, a lemon tea and a virtual piece of Dundee cake if possible.
> 
> Cheers



Hi Hazel. At last! An order for Dundee Cake. One of my favourite ways to eat mixed fruit without the stodginess of Christmas cake. And the lovely Almonds on top. Yummy.

So, a slice of that and a lemon tea. Definitely two of your five a day. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Those langoustines you had outside of the virtual world sound delicious Mike. They're my absolute favourite thing...I'd have them as my last meal!
> 
> Busy morning and now home concocting a recipe for the pork tenderloins I've rescued from the back of the freezer. Something with paprika, leeks, garlic and cream I think.
> 
> Whilst they're marinating I'll have a milky coffee and a fresh cream meringue please.
> 
> Oh and it's 11 degrees here and been raining all day.


The langoustines were delicious, and sweet. Not cheap, but you can't take it with you 

So, to pass the time till dinner, here's a full cream milky coffe and fresh cream meringue for your pleasure


----------



## Stitch147

Hi mike, any chance of an Eccles cake and a mug of tea?


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya Stitch, good to see you. I will certainly supply you with an Eccles cake, that Northern flies' graveyard, and a mug of tea. Yummy. Enjoy

Can you find Eccles cakes in London, or are they, as I believe, beyond hope?


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike Can I have a hot chocolate and a plate of ginger nuts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin, are you a bit off colour today? Reaching for the inestimable comfort of the lowly ginger nut...

One hot chocolate and a plate of ginger nuts coming up, along with a hot chocolate and a dredging spoon for after dunks


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, it's time I disappeared to do some cooking,and settle  down to watch garbage on TV till Fargo appears at 10.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15,  for brekkie. Hopefully, I'll be a bit less enfeebled by my experiences of torture in Bulding 2. That's what they call it. The rest of us punters call it the old bit of the shiny behemoth of the QEUH. Anyway, enough of me.

Have a good evening, everyone, and a pleasant night's sleep, now that temperatures are sensible. See you tomorrow


----------



## Ditto

Oh bliss, I forgot Fargo was tonight.  Can I put an order in for tomorrow morning? I wouldn't mind an Eccles cake, it's ages since I had one and a milky coffee :: posts note through letterbox ::


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Guess who's feeling smug? I was woken at 4 by my body telling to check my BG - 3.2. 3 Dextro tabs and a jelly baby for fun. Woke at 7 with a BG of 5.8. 

Who's ready for brekkie? And where is Ditto for her Eccles cake? ( No excuse for Ditto, mind, she could walk to Eccles in half a day.)


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
That's Good waking number after a hypo Mike.
I'd rather like a glsss of orange juice followed by a bubble and runny fried egg sarnie please , oh and a large Nescafé Ta.
Ps could you pop some black pud on the side please


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Another 2 hrs studying done this morning after dog walk, so could I have my usual bacon bap and mug of tea please?
What delights on the cake front do you have in store for us this afternoon Mr B?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.
> That's Good waking number after a hypo Mike.
> I'd rather like a glsss of orange juice followed by a bubble and runny fried egg sarnie please , oh and a large Nescafé Ta.
> Ps could you pop some black pud on the side please


Morning Lin. How are you today? As I said, I feel smug and in good nick, if a little stiff and slow. That's normal, though.

So, here's a glass of fresh orange juice (that's what it says on the pack) with a bubble and runny fried egg sarnie, plus extra black pud for you  to enjoy along with the Nescafé. Back on form


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Another 2 hrs studying done this morning after dog walk, so could I have my usual bacon bap and mug of tea please?
> What delights on the cake front do you have in store for us this afternoon Mr B?


Hi GG. You put me to shame with all your morning effort. So here's your reward, a crispy bacon bap and a mug of tea.

This afternoon, because it is summer, there's raspberry pavlova and Mary Berry's Wimbledon cake, which is layered with cream and strawberries and the same on top. Plus all the usuals, and Tunnocks everything


----------



## mikeyB

And I forgot to mention the Eccles cakes.

Right folks, I have to go and collect some essentials from the surgery, and get some shopping supplies, and lunch.

Maggie will serve any urgent needs, of course. I'll see you later.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang, I'm around to stuff you with virtual calories if you would care to indulge. I might even stay awake, I'm running on Paracetamol today rather then Tramadol. 

(Just showing off to the Daily Mail that I'm not addicted)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I fancy a slice of Mary Berry Wimbledon cake and another mug of tea, just to round off my lunch please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, GG. One slice of Wimbledon cake coming up, and a mug of tea. That should induce a pleasant afternoon doze if you put your feet up....set the alarm for teatime


----------



## mikeyB

It would seem that virtual calories are off the menu this afternoon, so I'm taking the decision to close slightly early today because I've got a pork leg to roast, once I've got it off the pig. 

I'll be back tomorrow morning for brekkie, 10.15.

Don't forget, the marvellous Outlander series starts at 9.00 on More4 tonight. I've seen it all on Amazon, but it is great fun, well acted and scripted, and fairly frequent bonking, so something for everyone. For those totally unfamiliar with the tale, it's about a 20th century nurse who accidentally finds herself transported to Scotland around the time of the Jacobite rebellion. It's full of hairy scots and foppish Englishman, and rather cleverly doesn't subtitle the Gaelic to reflect our heroine's bewilderment. Must see television.

Have a good evening and a peaceful night.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang, I'm up and about and have actually been down to the shop for emergency milk. I don't take milk in drinks normally, this was me being a gentleman. Don't like it much, I'd much rather be a slob.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike. I'm fancying some crispy bacon in a toasted bun with a slice of fried black pudding (suppress the shudder as I ask for tomato ketchup on it) and a nice coffee please (I prefer instant to the filter stuff)


----------



## Ljc

Good moningggggg everyone. 
Morning Mike I have no wish to rub it in ....much   I'm being a slob this morning.
I'd love a large Nescafé and your choice for my brekkie , a word of warning I am hungry.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike. I'm fancying some crispy bacon in a toasted bun with a slice of fried black pudding (suppress the shudder as I ask for tomato ketchup on it) and a nice coffee please (I prefer instant to the filter stuff)


Morning Amigo. You should have said about the coffee, you daftie. It's not filter, it's bean-to-cup, but I know what you mean.

Well, here's a crispy bacon toasted bun and a slice of fried black pudding. You can put the ketchup on, I don't want to see you do it

Plus a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. You should have said about the coffee, you daftie. It's not filter, it's bean-to-cup, but I know what you mean.
> 
> Well, here's a crispy bacon toasted bun and a slice of fried black pudding. You can put the ketchup on, I don't want to see you do it
> 
> Plus a Nescafé. Enjoy



Thanks Mike. I'll be discrete with the peculiarity!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good moningggggg everyone.
> Morning Mike I have no wish to rub it in ....much   I'm being a slob this morning.
> I'd love a large Nescafé and your choice for my brekkie , a word of warning I am hungry.


Morning Lin. Thanks for flying the slob flag. Solidarity

Hungry, eh? I like a challenge. Here's a full Scottish with an extra potato scone, extra black pudding, and two hash browns. With toast. Plus your usual toast and lime marmalade...and a large Nescafé. Enjoy

Meanwhile, I'll go and charge the defib.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, I've got to go and get some supplies and the papers - they don't arrive till late morning- plus lunch. I've got to keep my strength up.

I'll see you later for coffee and cakes, and Amigo's fuelling up before a night on the razzle


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, folks, I've got to go and get some supplies and the papers - they don't arrive till late morning- plus lunch. I've got to keep my strength up.
> 
> I'll see you later for coffee and cakes, and Amigo's fuelling up before a night on the razzle



Oh I'm on the antibiotics Mike so it won't be a raucous night!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang I'm just about back in action. And Amigo, I know of only one antibiotic that you can't have a drink with. I wouldn't recommend getting ****faced, though. As if you would

Coffee and goodies, anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang I'm just about back in action. And Amigo, I know of only one antibiotic that you can't have a drink with. I wouldn't recommend getting ****faced, though. As if you would
> 
> Coffee and goodies, anyone?



Oh I know Mike. I had the discussion with the haematologist who is a very sound, down to earth guy who appreciates these considerations. It's trimethoprim/ sulfamethoxazole and metronidazole you can't drink with.

Getting ****faced isn't something I do these days hun (well not every week anyway!) 

I'll have a latte and one of those concealed fly things please...Eccles cakes in these parts! Yum


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, good to know you've grown out of youthful drinking habits. That wouldn't be very long since, mind, is my guess.

One Latte and an Eccles cake coming up for your pleasure.

I still have raspberry pavlovas and that strawberry filled Wimbledon Cake if you need another fix later. Or an order change now....


----------



## Ljc

Oooh Mike can I have some Wimbledon cake , I hate watching tennis but love strawberries and a large Nescafé would go down a treat. 
I've no idea why , I haven't been able to eat a thing since brekkie.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, good to know you've grown out of youthful drinking habits. That wouldn't be very long since, mind, is my guess.
> 
> One Latte and an Eccles cake coming up for your pleasure.
> 
> I still have raspberry pavlovas and that strawberry filled Wimbledon Cake if you need another fix later. Or an order change now....




Raspberry pavlova...now you're talking!


----------



## Carolg

Me too for pavlova please and a wee capachino of that's no too much bother


----------



## mikeyB

Oops, sorry folks, hadn't noticed that the iPad had logged me out due to inactivity.

So, one hurried slice of Wimbledon cake and a large Nescafé for Lin. You can enjoy that with or without tennis. I prefer without

And for Amigo, a pre music slice of raspberry pavlova, plenty of calories to burn

And for Carol, a similar slice of raspberry pavlova with a small cappuccino.

Enjoy your treats ladies. (Thinks - good job I'm watching cricket...)


----------



## mikeyB

I'd better be off now, or else I'll get in bother. 'Snot my fault the cricket started late....

Anyway, I'll be back tomorrow morning for brekkie and hangover cures at 10.15.

Have a good evening everyone, and a pleasant untroubled kip


----------



## Ditto

Is that an Eccles cake left on the step for me? Gone a bit hard but I'm not fussy :: munches ::



> No excuse for Ditto, mind, she could walk to Eccles in half a day.


 You're joking! It's miles.  I used to go regular, to see my Da in Bridgewater, I got the 22 though, up past the canal, round and over the bridge, up by the market...I like Eccles, it's stayed the same, not gone all upmarket. Proper Northern town except now it's got a Morrisons and a Cash Generator. Needs must.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, I'm just a tad late cos it's a bit difficult moving today for some reason. Legs are on a work to rule, the swine. There's no accounting for our bodies, as an awful lot of you know. Still breathing, though, so that'll do me.

Brekkie anyone?

By the way, Ditto, I left that Eccles cake out for the hedgehog. Never mind. It does have a temper though, so watch out.  And could you change "nut house" it's a bit un pc for those of us who have been nut jobs


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good morning Mike, I hope your legs start behaving soon. May I please have a bacon baguette with lots of tomato sauce and a big mug of tea  I need to fortify myself before my toddler grandson comes over and destroys my house!


----------



## Hazel

Sorry to hear about your legs.

Lost another 2lbs this morning

Can I have poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of builders tea please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Good morning Mike, I hope your legs start behaving soon. May I please have a bacon baguette with lots of tomato sauce and a big mug of tea  I need to fortify myself before my toddler grandson comes over and destroys my house!



Morning Lucy. My toddler grandson is 250 miles away. They're best seen episodically, in my opinion.

So, to fire you up for the challenge, here's a nice crispy bacon baguette and a mug of tea. Should deaden the blow slightly


----------



## Ljc

Good  morningggg all. 
Mike I hope your recalcitrant legs start behaving themselves soon and are not too painful. 
Can I have your most fortifying brekkie please, along with 2 large strong nescafe and an orange juice . I've been awake since around 1am and I don't want to start flagging later.


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Good morning Mike, I hope your legs start behaving soon. May I please have a bacon baguette with lots of tomato sauce and a big mug of tea  I need to fortify myself before my toddler grandson comes over and destroys my house!


Omg will you survive.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Sorry to hear about your legs.
> 
> Lost another 2lbs this morning
> 
> Can I have poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of builders tea please Mike


Well done. You'll soon be having to buy more clothes


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ljc said:


> Omg will you survive.



Only time will tell lol!


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Sorry to hear about your legs.
> 
> Lost another 2lbs this morning
> 
> Can I have poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of builders tea please Mike


Morning, Hazel. Well done for disappearing a bit more, keep up the good work, but don't disappear altogether

Poached eggs on wholemeal coming up, with a mug of builders tea for your pleasure. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good  morningggg all.
> Mike I hope your recalcitrant legs start behaving themselves soon and are not too painful.
> Can I have your most fortifying brekkie please, along with 2 large strong nescafe and an orange juice . I've been awake since around 1am and I don't want to start flagging later.


Morning Lin - though it probably feels like afternoon already. What are we going to do with you?

Anyway, my legs aren't painful, they just won't work properly. We're currently negotiating an increase in nerve signals.

Anyway, a fortifying breakfast is just a full Scottish with two extra slices of black pudding to put some iron in the blood. Together with two large Nescafés and an orange juice, that should get you fully operational in no time


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Could I just have a mug of tea please. Still fairly full from the mackerel on toast for brekkie, but could you save me some Wimbledon cake for this afternoon?


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks, a bit late for breakfast now but I'll have a latte and a sausage roll please


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Could I just have a mug of tea please. Still fairly full from the mackerel on toast for brekkie, but could you save me some Wimbledon cake for this afternoon?


Sorry I'm a bit late, I wasn't informed by the forum activity that anyone had called in. I can certainly supply you a mug of tea, and there's plenty of Wimbledon cake for this afternoon, don't worry


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning folks, a bit late for breakfast now but I'll have a latte and a sausage roll please


Morning Amigo. Same excuse for being late. I trust last night was enjoyable as ever, and the tinnitus has settled

One Latte and sausage roll coming up for you to enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Mike can I have an ice cold full fat Coke and two large hot sausage rolls please.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Morning folks, a bit late for breakfast now but I'll have a latte and a sausage roll please


I trust you had a good night.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike can I have an ice cold full fat Coke and two large hot sausage rolls please.


Sure I can do that for you, if you can manage it after your brekkie

Two hot large sausage rolls and a chilled full fat Coke coming up. Enjoy


Ok gang. It's time for me to depart and see if a tour round Spar will loosen me up a bit, just so long as nothing drops off

I'll see you after lunch to serve coffee and cakes with suitable comments about virtual sin


----------



## Amigo

Not a bad night really, very good band. Wish the tinnitus would settle Mike, I've had it for over 22 yrs now! 

Pubs were far too noisy last night too. No idea why it's necessary!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, here I am back again. Watching cricket and regretting the 'walk' round Spar. Did buy some fresh scallops for dinner tonight, so not a complete disaster.

Coffee and cake available until the cricket finishes.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Not a bad night really, very good band. Wish the tinnitus would settle Mike, I've had it for over 22 yrs now!
> 
> Pubs were far too noisy last night too. No idea why it's necessary!


I can't take that noise now. Guess I'm getting old.


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike. I hope your legs aren't playing you up too much after your walk around Spar. 
I haven't flagged yet, so that brekkie and lunch has worked a treat , only problem is I'm sooo hungry, I don't need the extra calories so I'm here for some cyber ones.
Can I have two cheese n onion doorstep sarnies with lots of butter, a large Nescafé with cream and a wedge of some of that nice fruit cake Dundee? If you please, if that don't stop the worms biting, nothing will


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> I can't take that noise now. Guess I'm getting old.



You and me both Lin! 

I heard the worst karaoke singer ever last night. I defy any voice to be worse and she did a very ambitious rendition of 'I dreamed a dream'. 
Well we lived a nightmare and I ended up with tissue in my ears.

When I looked over the barman was falling about laughing!  Of course the mischievous were over enthusiastic with their applause (which is why the vocally challenged end up on X Factor I reckon!)


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Hi Mike. I hope your legs aren't playing you up too much after your walk around Spar.
> I haven't flagged yet, so that brekkie and lunch has worked a treat , only problem is I'm sooo hungry, I don't need the extra calories so I'm here for some cyber ones.
> Can I have two cheese n onion doorstep sarnies with lots of butter, a large Nescafé with cream and a wedge of some of that nice fruit cake Dundee? If you please, if that don't stop the worms biting, nothing will



Hi Lin, sounds more like a tapeworm bothering you

The legs, I fear, are a lost cause. Certainly until Friday lunchtime, because Friday morning it's my visitation from a DWP assessor, in the attempt to move from lower rate mobility to full whack. As I've said before, I don't need the money, I need the motability so that I can lease a road going scooter instead of forking out £5k. 

Anyway, for your virtual carbs, here are two cheese and onion doorstep sarnies, a wedge of Dundee cake, and a creamy Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I must admit to finding Lin's order very tempting!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> You and me both Lin!
> 
> I heard the worst karaoke singer ever last night. I defy any voice to be worse and she did a very ambitious rendition of 'I dreamed a dream'.
> Well we lived a nightmare and I ended up with tissue in my ears.
> 
> When I looked over the barman was falling about laughing!  Of course the mischievous were over enthusiastic with their applause (which is why the vocally challenged end up on X Factor I reckon!)



You obviously haven't heard me sing lol, I'd have cleared the pub.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I must admit to finding Lin's order very tempting!


Oy , it's mine,  mine, mine.  Munchmunchmunchmunch........


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, I remember when authors and poets sat around in this cafe discussing life and the price of whores in the town, while sipping coffee and nibbling madeleines....

Any orders for cake in this wallowing in the lower forms of entertainment?


----------



## Ljc

I could manage a rum baba if you should have any f not anything gooey and sweet will do  and a large Coke please


----------



## Hazel

_Mike - could I have Dundee cake and a lemon tea, please_


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I could manage a rum baba if you should have any f not anything gooey and sweet will do  and a large Coke please


Hi Lin. I do indeed have a rum baba. I always have rum babas in the hope of some passing time travellers turning up. 

So a rum baba and a large Coke is yours to enjoy before reentering the Tardis.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> _Mike - could I have Dundee cake and a lemon tea, please_


Hi Hazel. You've come over all italicised, so obviously need reviving

Here's a lemon tea and wedge of Dundee cake to enjoy, that should fix it


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ah, I remember when authors and poets sat around in this cafe discussing life and the price of whores in the town, while sipping coffee and nibbling madeleines....
> 
> Any orders for cake in this wallowing in the lower forms of entertainment?



Well I did say I found Lin's order very tempting but you didn't catch onto the big hint!


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, Amigo, I give in. Two cheese and onion doorstep sarnies and a Nescafé. And a lump of Dundee cake. On your own waist be it


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, Amigo, I give in. Two cheese and onion doorstep sarnies and a Nescafé. And a lump of Dundee cake. On your own waist be it



Sounds delicious Mike. I'll do a bit of running about later to work it off!


----------



## mikeyB

Ok team, the cricket has just this minute ended, so I must leave you to make a curry - Chinese style, with the remains of the pork I cooked two nights ago. Couldn't do an Indian curry, because that's blasphemous, the pig being a filthy animal across three big religions in the Middle East and subcontinent. 

Anyway, I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie if you have the strength, or will, to get up at such an hour on a Sunday

Have a good evening and a rewarding time in bed


----------



## Ditto

mikeyB said:


> By the way, Ditto, I left that Eccles cake out for the hedgehog. Never mind. It does have a temper though, so watch out.


 LOL 



> And could you change "nut house" it's a bit un pc for those of us who have been nut jobs


I am sorry, I never thought. Most of my family in there at some time or the other, I'd have been in there m'self but they said no.  Had to cope with my panic attacks all by my own!  Not nice for family.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, proper miserable rainy day hereabouts. Not me, though. It's only weather, and I'm guaranteed waterproof. July, huh.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, proper miserable rainy day hereabouts. Not me, though. It's only weather, and I'm guaranteed waterproof. July, huh.
> 
> Brekkie anyone?


You won't want to know that I just retreated into the shade to cool down, then. Could do with a cup of builders tea, made with proper, boiling water, I've just come down with a case of British Tourist Abroad syndrome.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. As if we would make tea without fresh boiling water, the very idea I know what you mean about the British Tourist Abroad, though. I did get a really nice cup of tea in a mosque in Samarkand once. That's the only decent cup of tea I've ever had in this abroad place, specially EUland.

One decent mug (we don't put builders tea in cups, it's a presentation thing I learned in catering college) of builders tea for you to enjoy.


----------



## Ljc

Morninggggg. It's a bootiful sunny day here smug 
Mike , I hope your legs aren't as troublesome as yesterday. Can I have A black pud,runny fried egg and a sausage toasty and a large Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morninggggg. It's a bootiful sunny day here smug
> Mike , I hope your legs aren't as troublesome as yesterday. Can I have A black pud,runny fried egg and a sausage toasty and a large Nescafé please.



Morning Lin. Legs obeying instructions this morning, thanks.

One black pud, sausage and runny egg toastie coming up, with a large Nescafé to enjoy. A nice amuse bouche to kick off the day


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you are keeping well. May I have a full English breakfast with extra toast and mug of tea please 
We're off to Thetford forest soon for a picnic, lovely sunny day here, making the most of it as it's rare for oh and I to have a Sunday off together.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. Sounds like a fine plan for a day out with freedom. I guess if it had been raining, you wouldn't have bothered getting out of bed.

One full English with extra toast and tea coming up for you to enjoy. Don't forget all your kit when you head into the forest, and the Avon Skin so Soft to deter mossies and horseflies.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, all D related paraphernalia, jelly babies and skin so soft packed and ready


----------



## mikeyB

Way to go, Lucy. Have a lovely day out


----------



## mikeyB

Well, morning punters sorted, and, I hope, happy. I've got to take the opportunity of a break in the rain - hope it lasts, but may just be a semicolon. Got to go and pick up the heavy Sunday papers and a few supplies. Apparently we need swing bin liners and dishwasher tablets. Wonder what they are?

Anyway, I'll be back this afternoon to serve coffee and cakes and anything else you fancy.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. Legs obeying instructions this morning, thanks.


I am very glad to hear that.


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, gang. Back and ready to serve after a Creon-busting pair of buttery kippers and an insulin-busting slice of Bakewell tart.

Coffee and Cake anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Oh your  lunch sounds delicious . 
A large iced Nescafé please.Would you by any chance have any buttery kippers for me.  If at all possible I'd like a tub of Macadamia nut ice cream if not some tutti frutti will be fine. Ta


----------



## Hazel

For a wee change Mike, can I have a skinny hot chocolate and a piece of Dundee cake please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oh your  lunch sounds delicious .
> A large iced Nescafé please.Would you by any chance have any buttery kippers for me.  If at all possible I'd like a tub of Macadamia nut ice cream if not something tutti frutti will be fine. Ta


Afternoon Lin, it was delicious, and I can do some buttery kippers for you too. Unfortunately I haven't got any Macadamia nut ice cream - just had a swift look at the wholesalers list, and can't find any. I do have tutti frutti, though. So that's the combination for you to enjoy.

(Personally, I think Macadamia nuts are overrated, like everything Australian)


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> For a wee change Mike, can I have a skinny hot chocolate and a piece of Dundee cake please.


Afternoon Hazel. There's nothing like a change for a bit of fun.

One skinny hot chocolate coming up to help down a slice of Dundee Cake, covered in definitely-not-Macadamia Almonds. Proper nuts


----------



## Hazel

Magic Mike - just the ticket


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I forgot my Wimbledon cake yesterday afternoon  Am I too late to have a slice now or has it all gone? Some vanilla ice cream and a root beer would go a treat with it if poss?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, GG, sorry for the delayed response, got an unexpected phone call from an old friend. 

No the Wimbledon cake hasn't all gone because I kept back some for you. 4 star service in here, you know so a slice of that is yours, plus some vanilla ice cream if you like, and a root beer


----------



## Greyhound Gal

You're a star Mr B. That's just what the doctor ordered - as long as it's virtual of course


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to drift off, cook dinner and pass the TV time till The Handmaids Tale. Nothing like a bit of cheery fun for a Sunday night. 

I'll be back tomorrow for the idlers (and the slackers at work who log on when the boss isn't looking) for brekkie at 10.15.

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep if you can. Sleep cures everything

Actually, that's not true. It just cures sleeplessness


----------



## Ditto

:: waits patiently on the step ::

I can't believe I'm actually here early for once.  I'll have a tuna melt if you've got one and a frothy coffee would be nice when you're ready please. I have to have a reading day today, I've sold 'Hattie' by Andy Merriman and so my rule is when you sell you read first and post out quick like. Up to now it's not that great, just a resume of her work but not bad. Wonder if she was ever D with being that big? I must google...


----------



## Ljc

I'm joining you on the step Ditto. It's been a long time since I've had a tuna melt, used to love them.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> :: waits patiently on the step ::
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually here early for once.  I'll have a tuna melt if you've got one and a frothy coffee would be nice when you're ready please. I have to have a reading day today, I've sold 'Hattie' by Andy Merriman and so my rule is when you sell you read first and post out quick like. Up to now it's not that great, just a resume of her work but not bad. Wonder if she was ever D with being that big? I must google...


Morning Ditto. I can't believe it either, but you're welcome as ever.

One tuna melt coming up,making with a frothy coffee. Enjoy

Hattie had terrible health problems in later years, but I don't think she was ever formally diagnosed with D.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'm joining you on the step Ditto. It's been a long time since I've had a tuna melt, used to love them.


Morning Lin. Do get up from the step, it's unladylike. It's as bad as me and my mates hanging around outside the Criterion in St Andrews waiting for it to open. I was a student, that's my excuse.

Anyway, to bring all those memories back, here's a tuna melt for you - with a Nescafé.

I realise this may just be a starter....


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike , I'll eat it once I can myself get up off this step.


----------



## mikeyB

Know what you mean, Lin. If I sat on a step, I'd have to wait for emergency services to lift me up. And like you, that's not because I weigh 40st. I'll put a bench outside today to avoid such indignities. Marked with a wheelchair symbol. 

Mind you, it will be handy for Robin when she pops in after her exercise class on a Tuesday before she has a shower.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks for the bench Mike, much appreciated.


----------



## mikeyB

All part of the four star service Lin

Right  gang, I have to depart to do some shopping and prescription collecting, and turn socially acceptable. (That's why I like contactless payments - the machine always says I'm accepted without question)

Anyway, I'll be back this afternoon for coffee and cake, and because it is Wimbledon time, and all your favourite BBC programmes are abandoned for bloody sport, I will have not only Wimbledon cake with lots of strawberries, but for the duration of the flipping tennis I'll be doing simple strawberries and cream. Proper Scottish strawberries.

I'll see you later...


----------



## mikeyB

Phew Having one of those slow motion days. Like any Monday multiplied by neurological decrepitude. Brain is still sharp, though, even if the signals to the extremes are corrupted. 

Lovely sunny trip down to the shop, and refreshed after a lunch of tasty ripe Camembert on Ryvita, I'm ready to corrupt you innocents with virtual calorie filled excess. Come and be seduced into virtual sin. You're worth it


----------



## Matt Cycle

Afternoon Mike.  Off work today. Computer problems at home , now fixed.  We've had sun, showers and now warm sun again here.  Can I have a macchiato and strawberries and cream please.  Hope your strawberry prices are cheaper than the ones they charge at Wimbledon.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Matt. Having a good skive? 

My strawberries are around 600% cheaper than Wimbledon, I'll have you know. I'm not rapacious, and the customers here aren't the idle rich. Well, idle maybe...

Strawberries and cream coming up, with a macchiato. Have a good relax in the sun


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> :: waits patiently on the step ::
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually here early for once.  I'll have a tuna melt if you've got one and a frothy coffee would be nice when you're ready please. I have to have a reading day today, I've sold 'Hattie' by Andy Merriman and so my rule is when you sell you read first and post out quick like. Up to now it's not that great, just a resume of her work but not bad. Wonder if she was ever D with being that big? I must google...



Also never stopped her getting the men either by the sounds of it Ditto! 

I'll have a nice latte and a slice of whatever delicacy is already cut into please.

I haven't been around much lately....lots going on now I'm Administrator on another forum (not D).


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, may I have a slice of bakewell tart and a cafe creme please


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Also never stopped her getting the men either by the sounds of it Ditto!
> 
> I'll have a nice latte and a slice of whatever delicacy is already cut into please.
> 
> I haven't been around much lately....lots going on now I'm Administrator on another forum (not D).



Hi Amigo, I've missed your presence at the coal face, but I'm sure administrating the travails of folk far worse off than the assembled multitudes on here is more important than supping with the devil.

So, one Latte coming up, and a slice of strawberry filled Wimbledon cake for you to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, may I have a slice of bakewell tart and a cafe creme please


Hi Lucy. Did you have a good day out yesterday? Not stung by any insects or greedy ice cream sellers?

One slice of Bakewell Tart and a cafe Creme coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike, yes we all enjoyed ourselves and managed not to get bitten, thanks to liberal application of skin so soft spray


----------



## Ljc

Could I have some strawberries and ice cream oh and and a bottle of  ice cold sparkling water please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. Are you keeping well after this morning's unseemly exertions? I'm not, but who cares. I don't, for sure.

So, a yummy bowl of strawberries and ice cream is yours, along with a bottle of ice cold sparkling water from the granite hills of Caledonia. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, I've got to prepare some food, and look forward to the latest episode of American Gods on Amazon. I'm a man of simple taste.

I'll be back tomorrow morning for brekkie at 10.15. 

Have a good evening, and a good night's kip. If you're struggling to sleep, watch the late Wimbledon highlights. Beats Temazepam for sure


----------



## Ljc

I'm a bit creaky Mike but that's normal for me. I'm thinking if trying some 3 in one oil  


mikeyB said:


> If you're struggling to sleep, watch the late Wimbledon highlights. Beats Temazepam for sure


Apologies for the snip.
If it's a choice between watching tennis or Temazepam , I'll take the Temazepam thanks. Though Id much prefer my usual options chocolate and a bikky.
Night night Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all, I hope you are refreshed and ready to face Tuesday. It's nearly time to start winding down for the weekend. I don't, but then I'm already wound down.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, nearly lunchtime here, still making progress round the Istrian peninsula, punctuated by mounds of food. So, I'll just have a nostalgic mug of builders tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. I do envy you, I love Croatia. The people are so friendly. But you are right, they can't make a decent cup of tea for love nor money, poor souls.

One mug of builders tea for you then, across the magic medium of roaming. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Only ever been to Croatia on a cruise with the other hordes who are disembarking cash cows! Loved Dubrovnik though but we avoided anything organised and took local buses.

Morning folks. Been a heavy morning already. BT arrived over the broadband issue at 8am, followed by the window cleaner and heavy discussions about my lovely sis in law who is very poorly in HDU following an op for a ruptured appendix! 

A nice cuppa tea and a crispy bacon bun with mushrooms would help.

What do I need to do for a quiet life?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Sorry to hear about your poor sis in law. In the old days, a ruptured appendix was as often as not written on the death certificate. Thank goodness for heavy duty antibiotics and HDU support. Even now, it's not something you'd want to have by choice. Fingers crossed.

A quiet life? You wouldn't know what to with yourself

Anyway, here's a nice crispy bacon bun and cup of tea to fill your tum - and a spare moment


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
Amigo . Sorry to hear about your sis in law , what a worry for you all.


----------



## Ljc

Mike how are you.   could you arrange an energising and sustaining brekkie for this bleary eyed ole girl. A nice glass of orange juice plus a pint of strong Nescafé would be great too. Thanks.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - off out to have lunch with a good friend.

Just wanted to say hello to everyone.

Might pop in later


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike how are you.   could you arrange an energising and sustaining brekkie for this bleary eyed ole girl. A nice glass of orange juice plus a pint of strong Nescafé would be great too. Thanks.



Morning Lin. Another grotty night? You poor thing, what are we going to do with you?

So, if we need to energise you, and keep you going, the best thing is a couple of towers - potato scone, haggis , and runny fried egg on top. Fast carbs in the potato scone, slow carbs from the oatmeal in the haggis, the spice in the haggis to open your eyes, and lots of protein to keep your liver busy.

So, two of those, a glass of cool fresh orange and a big Nescafé is yours to enjoy. 

Money back if you aren't perked up


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Morning all - off out to have lunch with a good friend.
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to everyone.
> 
> Might pop in later


Morning Hazel. Have a good time eating in the competition. Bet they can't do zero carb.


----------



## Hazel

Zero carbs - maybe Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Right, munchkins, I'm off to get some supplies and lunch, if everyone is happily sorted. 

I'll be back this afternoon for coffee and cakes. Well, I'll be back to serve them, that is.


----------



## mikeyB

Back in action, gang. Quite a pleasant sunny trip down to the shop, but it's gone cloudy again.  Ah, well. West Scotland.

Coffee and cake?


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike. I know it's a bit excessive but I'd really like a large bowl full of Maltesers which I'll eat by sucking the chocolate off and a large wedge of coffee Swiss roll which I will eat buttercream first all washed down with a seriously strong black coffee. Thanks


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike. I know it's a bit excessive but I'd really like a large bowl full of Maltesers which I'll eat by sucking the chocolate off and a large wedge of coffee Swiss roll which I will eat buttercream first all washed down with a seriously strong black coffee. Thanks



And Flower's order is on me today because she deserves to be pampered! 

I'll also have a large wedge of Swiss roll with my coffee and we'll make disgraceful slurping noises together!


----------



## Hazel

Mike a lemon tea and a couple of ginger nuts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike. I know it's a bit excessive but I'd really like a large bowl full of Maltesers which I'll eat by sucking the chocolate off and a large wedge of coffee Swiss roll which I will eat buttercream first all washed down with a seriously strong black coffee. Thanks


Afternoon Flower. Nothing is excessive within these walls. If I can do it, I'll serve it

So, a bowl of maltesers (which according to the original TV ads in the fifties keep you slim) and a lump of coffee Swiss roll, plus a double shot Americano is yours to enjoy. A nice afternoon snack


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Fed up of this studying lark now. Could I have a cup of milky mint hot choc and a gooey choc brownie with strawberries and vanilla ice cream please?


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> And Flower's order is on me today because she deserves to be pampered!
> 
> I'll also have a large wedge of Swiss roll with my coffee and we'll make disgraceful slurping noises together!


That's very kind of you Amigo, and I agree with the sentiment.

So, coffee and a large chunk of coffee Swiss roll for you to enjoy, with a  Malteser on top that had fallen on to the counter


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike a lemon tea and a couple of ginger nuts please.


Afternoon Hazel. Enjoyed your lunch out? Pie and a pint? A fine Scottish tradition.

So, for afters, a lemon tea and a couple of ginger nuts to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Fed up of this studying lark now. Could I have a cup of milky mint hot choc and a gooey choc brownie with strawberries and vanilla ice cream please?


Hi GG. You mustn't work too hard, its bad for you

So here's a mint hot chicolate with a choc brownie, and strawberries and ice cream. Have a good relax


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've got to slope off into the sunset and roast a chicken after inserting garlic and sage butter underneath its skin while wearing neoprene gloves.  Very undignified for the chicken, squidgy like that scene in Last Tango in Paris that troubled the censor so much (Giving away my age, there)

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15. 

Have a good evening and a decent night's sleep. Don't have any nightmares about butter


----------



## Ditto

I'm always late to the party...shut again! I never did get round to seeing Last Tango In Paris. 

I'll be here bright and early tomorrow with any luck, I have to go and sign for my new flat with one weeks rent £120 in hand so got to be organised and out...


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, and what a beautiful morning it is. I'm sorry I'm a little late opening, but my tame painter and decorator arrived to paint the outside of the house in gleaming white paint. Traditional colour for the Scottish vernacular design. Pink and yellow are for the wusses in Tobermory/Ballymory to look good in tourist photos. Besides, White is cheap

Brekkie anyone?

By the way, the police are looking for a woman with a Manchester accent who was hammering on the door, wailing and waking the neighbours late last night. Some folk, eh?


----------



## mikeyB

Was it something I said? Anyway, a nice relaxing morning watching England knocking South Africa all over the park in the women's cricket. That's what I'll be doing this afternoon while serving coffee, tea and cakes (and strawberries).

Meanwhile, I'm off to get a bit of shopping and my lunch of two nice fat buttery Isle of Mull kippers. Yummy.

See you later, gang


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Enjoy the Kippers! Just waiting a few more minutes for my dose to kick in before eating my sarnie. I've got a small amount of paint on my shoes, but nothing to worry about. I flicked the 'back in 5 minutes' sign over for you.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for that, Mike

I'm a bit late cos I had to nip down to the doc's to pick up an important prescription they'd forgotten to put in this morning's collection. 

Cakes and stuff anyone? If the business is as bad as this morning, I might have to sack myself. That's the way business works - highest salary goes first.


----------



## Ljc

Sorry I'm so late on parade.
Can I have a wedge of Dundee cake with custard and a large hot chocolate please.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

If you need me I've jumped in off the quay. Seems best.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Sorry I'm so late on parade.
> Can I have a wedge of Dundee cake with custard and a large hot chocolate please.


Hi, Lin, I was just about to give today up as a bad job. Good to see you, though. Hope you're feeling fairly human today

Dundee Cake with custard and a large hot chocolate coming up. That makes me feel peckish just thinking about it....


----------



## mikeyB

everydayupsanddowns said:


> If you need me I've jumped in off the quay. Seems best.


I know why you're hovering Mike. It's to see if my nightly farewell stretches the bounds of good taste further than last night's efforts. Stick around....


----------



## Amigo

Sorry I missed the cake fest today Mike but duties have prevailed and hospital visiting tomorrow.

Enjoy your evening and a peaceful night's sleep


----------



## mikeyB

It's not your mum back in hospital again is it?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> It's not your mum back in hospital again is it?



Its the sis in law I told you about with the burst appendix. Just out of High Dependency Unit...been a rough time but has survived it thank goodness.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, that is good news, specially about escaping from HDU, about which she may remember very little. Fortunately, these days, its mostly a survivable condition, but still occasionally leads to a full stop. Tell her to buy a lottery ticket is my considered medical advice.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Its the sis in law I told you about with the burst appendix. Just out of High Dependency Unit...been a rough time but has survived it thank goodness.


Phew. It's so good to hear she no longer needs the care of  HDU. 
She is one lucky lady. 
You must be so frazzled with it all though.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to leave now. Tonight I am making a chicken, mushroom and sweetcorn creamy sauce to be served on Conchiglie, if she'll only keep still.

Good day- the England ladies cricket team beat South Africa easily, Sir Andy cruised through to the next round. Alls well with the world.

In other News, Huey Lewis is 67 today...

Sorry about that feeble joke. 

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 to serve brekkie, if you dare.

Have a good evening and a decent kip.


----------



## Ditto

> By the way, the police are looking for a woman with a Manchester accent who was hammering on the door, wailing and waking the neighbours late last night. Some folk, eh?


LOL.  

 

That made my day. I was sat on the step with the hedgehog this morning. I must synchronise my hours!


----------



## Copepod

Please be kind to Everydayupsanddowns today, until Sun, as I can't check in often, due to constraints of mobile signal, no WiFi and reserving battery power for work purposes in the Trossachs.


----------



## Copepod

Please be kind to Everydayupsanddowns today, until Sun, as I can't check in often, due to constraints of mobile signal, no WiFi and reserving battery power for work purposes in the Trossachs.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, hope you all had a good night. I'm fully charged up for a day watching the test match...I mean, serving you lot with my full attention.

Brekkie anyone?

By the way Copepod, if you can get a mobile signal in the Trossachs, tell the Guiness Book of Records.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Just had my brekkie, well brunch I suppose given the time, and just gearing up to go and do some gardening. So I can put it off for another 15 mins, could I have a mug of tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning GG. I'm willing to conspire in your prevarication, it's too warm and sticky to do gardening. It's a right midgie day up here, for sure

So I'm happy to supply you with a nice mug of tea. Make it last...


----------



## Ljc

Copepod said:


> Please be kind to Everydayupsanddowns today, until Sun, as I can't check in often, due to constraints of mobile signal, no WiFi and reserving battery power for work purposes in the Trossachs.


Oh sugar, do we really have to behave, it's soooooo boring.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, run out of Croatian coastline, so swapping the boat for a hotel on the Slovenian coast tomorrow. Still relying on decent builder's tea from the Allygus, so a large mug and a couple of ginger nuts, please Mike.


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. 
Mike , How are you doing. 
I'm feeling hot  so Can I have a large iced Nescafé a cold brekkie of 3 sausages, crispy bacon, black pud and a couple of hash browns and my favourite toast and marmalade also cold please. 
You can blame my mum for showing me the delights of cold food and things like apple sarnies


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. It is rather warm for you Southerners. It'll be hot and sweaty at Wimbers and the test match.

So one cold brekkie coming up (flash cooled in the freezer) with an iced Nescafé. Mind you, the protein load, hot or cold, will raise your temperature slightly. Let's see if my theory holds true


----------



## Ljc

Could I sit in the kitchen with the freezer door open just till I eat my brekkie please.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, it's warm and breezy here with washing blowing nicely on the line. Could I get a milky coffee and a Danish before I have to get Mum up.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Could I sit in the kitchen with the freezer door open just till I eat my brekkie please.


That contradicts at least one law of thermodynamics, If not all of them. It wouldn't work, honest. Didn't you do O-level physics?


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Morning all, it's warm and breezy here with washing blowing nicely on the line. Could I get a milky coffee and a Danish before I have to get Mum up.


Morning Ditto. Bang on time today, well done

One milky coffee and Danish pastry coming up. Have a good little relax before the work starts. How's the flit progressing? Bit more sorted?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> That contradicts at least one law of thermodynamics, If not all of them. It wouldn't work, honest. Didn't you do O-level physics?


Erm I was off sick  that day


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, all happy? I've got to go and get myself sorted for public consumption and go and  get the papers and some supplies. 4 papers today - Oban Times, National, The Herald and Guardian. Scottish folk will guess my political inclination. And reading speed

I'll be back this afternoon for coffee, tea, ice cream, cakes and strawberries,or any combination thereof.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, I'm back in action. Well, as much action as you punters need, at any rate, fuelled by a Jumbo sausage roll and zero calorie Tramadol

Coffee and assorted calorie free sweet stuff anyone?


----------



## Hazel

How are you doing Mike, I think I know the answer if you have resorted to Tramadol.

When you can, a lemon tea a couple of ginger nuts please


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike may I have a Jumbo sausage roll and a mug of tea please  
I've a banging headache, after waking with a hypo  also it's really humid here, which isn't helping.
One a more positive note I've been invited by my DSN to trial the libre, so getting that fitted tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> How are you doing Mike, I think I know the answer if you have resorted to Tramadol.
> 
> When you can, a lemon tea a couple of ginger nuts please


Don't be worrying about me Hazel, I'm just creaking a bit.

So, for a nice refreshing break, here's a lemon tea and an admirably restrained couple of ginger nuts. 

That's a Scottish 'couple' of course, mimimum 3, as in "I only had a couple of drinks, yer honour".


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike may I have a Jumbo sausage roll and a mug of tea please
> I've a banging headache, after waking with a hypo  also it's really humid here, which isn't helping.
> One a more positive note I've been invited by my DSN to trial the libre, so getting that fitted tomorrow


Afternoon Lucy. Once fitted with a Libre you will never want to let it go. Beware. Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit grubby. 

So, a Jumbo sausage roll for you (any sauce with that? The choice is brown, or brown with a sausage roll) and a mug of tea. And two CoCodamol, free.


----------



## Amigo

I'm ready for a cup of tea in a nice cup and a piece of lemon cake please Mike.

Been on hold to the Dept. of Work & Pensions who have made a huge error and committed to pay my son's allowance starting in 2027! So the computer has put his money on hold for 10 yrs!  
You'd imagine that would be easy to rectify...not bleeding likely! 

Just seen mum who thinks it's Christmas Day and was tearful that I hadn't been in earlier on a festive occasion.

Beam me up Scottie but I'll have the tea and cake first please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Don't you wish it could be Christmas every day? But not if it upsets your mum. She might be running on a different time frame, old people do. That's why they drive slowly. They think they are racing around. Never mind, it'll soon be Easter.

And the DWP. You couldn't make it up, could you.

Anyway, here's a block of lemon drizzle, and a nice fresh cup of tea

The transporter isnae workin, Cap'n.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Don't you wish it could be Christmas every day? But not if it upsets your mum. She might be running on a different time frame, old people do. That's why they drive slowly. They think they are racing around. Never mind, it'll soon be Easter.
> 
> And the DWP. You couldn't make it up, could you.
> 
> Anyway, here's a block of lemon drizzle, and a nice fresh cup of tea
> 
> The transporter isnae workin, Cap'n.



My very elderly ma in law certainly doesn't drive slowly. She's just had the accolade of being the oldest person they've ever had on a Speed Awareness Course! 

Thanks for the refreshments...maybe should have been a mince pie given the day. Oops my mind has gone now!


----------



## Ljc

Lucy I bet you can't wait to get the Libre.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo,  the DWP 
II hope you managed to get them to sort it out.


----------



## Ljc

Mike, the Tramadol again  gentle (((cuddle))).
Could I have a jumbo sausage roll too and a large Nescafé please 
If you twist my arm I might just  be persuaded to have a banana longboat


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike, the Tramadol again  gentle (((cuddle))).
> Could I have a jumbo sausage roll too and a large Nescafé please
> If you twist my arm I might just  be persuaded to have a banana longboat


Afternoon Lin. Haven't had a banana longboat order in ages. My version has three scoops of vanilla ice cream, with strawberry sauce drizzled over and fresh strawberries bunged  on top. With a couple of wafers stuck in.

So, one of those to follow  Jumbo sausage roll and a large Nescafé. 

Enjoy 

If the longboat isn't up to snuff, caveat emptor


----------



## Ljc

Any chance of some squirty cream on it too, pretty please.


----------



## mikeyB

Will do, Lin. I forgot that lingering touch of naffness that so completes the assembly. My apologies


----------



## mikeyB

Well, the cricket draws to a close, and so do I. I'm off to cook a curry with the help of my friends the Patak family, who helpfully stick the carb content of their delicious sauces on the label. 

Today is the day in 1535 when Sir Thomas More was executed on Tower Hill for refusing to accept syphilitic womaniser Henry VIII as head of the Church of England. Don't know why More wouldn't, that sort of thing never bothered the Catholic Church. Oh well, at least we don't get autocratic egotists running the country these days, do we? Erm...

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. Surprisingly, as it happens. I was supposed to be having my PIP mobility assessment before they changed it without explanation to Monday. They can't catch me out, the b******s. I'll go for a five mile run on Sunday to wear my legs out. Aye, right

Have a good evening, everyone, and a decent night's sleep, if you can manage it in the humidity


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Nice bright day, here, after nocturnal heavy rain. I like it that way round. I promise not to bring up old historical conflicts today.

I'm ready to serve brekkie, if you are up to consuming virtual calories.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I'm in need of a very strong and calming mug of tea please.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks, it's a bootiful day here. You ok Mike ?
I had a good 5hrs of refreshing kip last night

I'll join GG but with a calming strong Nescafé instead please.

I don't think I've got any room left for brekkie after my dinner of Rump steak, mushrooms and a few slices of crispy potatoes last night , but I think I'll be able to squeeze down a couple of ginger nuts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning GG. I'm having a nice calming morning watching test match cricket in Ultra HD. I guess you wouldn't consider that to be calming though, so I'd best stick to tea

So, one mug of mighty builder's tea for you, for a belting unwind.


----------



## Amigo

Morning all, I'll have a nice latte and a warm croissant please before heading up the hospital later. Sis in law is over the risk as it were but still poorly.

Not been a brilliant week on a number of fronts and I think my BG's have staged a revolt! Let's hope next week is better


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks, it's a bootiful day here. You ok Mike ?
> I had a slow 5hrs of refreshing kip last night
> 
> I'll join GG but with a calming strong Nescafé instead please.
> 
> I don't think I've got any room left for brekkie after my dinner of Rump steak, mushrooms and a few slices of crispy potatoes last night , but I think I'll be able to squeeze down a couple of ginger nuts please.


Morning  Lin. I'm feeling fine after a double shot Americano to make the hair stand on end It's a nice day here, too. Good midgie day to pester the tourists . You OK? Legs behaving for you?

One calming strong Nescafé coming up, and a Scottish pair of ginger nuts to dunk. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning all, I'll have a nice latte and a warm croissant please before heading up the hospital later. Sis in law is over the risk as it were but still poorly.
> 
> Not been a brilliant week on a number of fronts and I think my BG's have staged a revolt! Let's hope next week is better


Morning Amigo. Your Sis in law _will_ still be poorly, and won't be back to normal for a couple of months after her brush with the exit door. It takes a hell of a lot out of you, and it takes a while to get it back.

So, a nice calorie free Latte and warm croissant to help with your revolting BGs. Have a good relax


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you are well. Just got back from having my libre sensor fitted, already I can see how it can become addictive! I'm sitting on my hands trying not to become obsessed so distract me may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of my fav Assam tea please


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you are well. Just got back from having my libre sensor fitted, already I can see how it can become addictive! I'm sitting on my hands trying not to become obsessed so distract me may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of my fav Assam tea please



I'm on my 11th, and only just got down to checking it 8 or 9 times a day rather than the 20 or so when I started


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you are well. Just got back from having my libre sensor fitted, already I can see how it can become addictive! I'm sitting on my hands trying not to become obsessed so distract me may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of my fav Assam tea please


Morning Lucy. I did warn you, it's horribly addictive

So, to keep your hands away from the reader (I tested 12 times yesterday, it tells me) here's a full English with extra toast and pot of Assam to keep you occupied. I would tell you to test two hours after food, but I'd be wasting my time, wouldn't I?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lucy. I did warn you, it's horribly addictive
> 
> So, to keep your hands away from the reader (I tested 12 times yesterday, it tells me) here's a full English with extra toast and pot of Assam to keep you occupied. I would tell you to test two hours after food, but I'd be wasting my time, wouldn't I?



Thank you Mike, I've put the monitor away in The D bag with my other paraphernalia


----------



## mikeyB

Aye. Remember, first day readings can be a tad unreliable while the sensor settles in, so if you see any funny results, do check with a fingerprick.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Aye. Remember, first day readings can be a tad unreliable while the sensor settles in, so if you see any funny results, do check with a fingerprick.



Thanks Mike, I will.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'd better slope off to sort out real life things like getting the papers and lunch, before it starts raining again (don't want the electric wheelchair disappearing in a shower of sparks)

I'll be back this afternoon for more zero carb goodies, and for Amigo to fuel up for a night out listening to the music of her youth. You know the sort of thing - Matt Monro, Michael Holiday, Beverly sisters....

See you later, so that Amigo can give me a clip round the ear'ole


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, I'd better slope off to sort out real life things like getting the papers and lunch, before it starts raining again (don't want the electric wheelchair disappearing in a shower of sparks)
> 
> I'll be back this afternoon for more zero carb goodies, and for Amigo to fuel up for a night out listening to the music of her youth. You know the sort of thing - Matt Monro, Michael Holiday, Beverly sisters....
> 
> See you later, so that Amigo can give me a clip round the ear'ole



Consider it done!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon folks. Bit late, I've been making plans with the gardener, who I think is a bit under the weather - turned down a Wagon Wheel with his brew. In my book, that is terminally ill.

Anyone for coffee and cake? You'll have to shout, my ear is swollen from a blow from Amigo's frying pan


----------



## Hazel

Just back from getting quarterly B12 jab.

A lemon tea and just 2 ginger nuts please.


----------



## Ljc

Afterno omg Mike What on earth have you done to your poor ear. This should help. 

My legs are still their thanks.  Is it Monday afternoon you want yours to mis behave ? 
After no brekkie in real life I'm desperate to stoke up the furnace. 
I'd like an all day brekkie with extra everything  and a large Nescafé please


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you are well. Just got back from having my libre sensor fitted, already I can see how it can become addictive! I'm sitting on my hands trying not to become obsessed so distract me may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of my fav Assam tea please


@Lucy Honeychurch .  I did try to warn you lol. Thes things should come with a health warning 
I did think of trying to superglue my hands to something heavy  but thought tha was a bit OTT.  Since Feb I've managed to get down from 30 to 16 tests a day, so still a work in progress. 
I hope you and your DSN find the info it gives helpful.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Just back from getting quarterly B12 jab.
> 
> A lemon tea and just 2 ginger nuts please.


Afternoon Hazel. If you've just had your jab, you should be super vitalised, so nice of you to pop in before you do a quick couple of circuits round the park

One lemon tea, two ginger nuts for a quick boost


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike - felt as though I have  been running on empty this week - so hopefully will feel brighter soon


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afterno omg Mike What on earth have you done to your poor ear. This should help.
> View attachment 3777
> My legs are still their thanks.  Is it Monday afternoon you want yours to mis behave ?
> After no brekkie in real life I'm desperate to stoke up the furnace.
> I'd like an all day brekkie with extra everything  and a large Nescafé please


Afternoon Lin. Yup, it's Monday afternoon when I will be hobbling around in front of a harridan from definitely-not-ATOS.

Now, an all day brekkie with extra everything is just two all day brekkies on one plate. So that, plus a large Nescafé should plug any gaps. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Just back from getting quarterly B12 jab.
> 
> A lemon tea and just 2 ginger nuts please.


I hope its  not sore


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, hope your legs play ball (pardon the pun) when the definitely-not-Atos agent of the state comes to inspect you on Monday 
Just scanned my sensor and it's reading 2.7 with downward arrow, but finger prick test is 5.4   like you predicted, some weird readings 
To help take my mind off my buggered pancreas may I please have a latte and some chocolate cake


----------



## Hazel

Ljc said:


> I hope its  not sore



It is just another injection, a little sore a first but so worth the benefits


----------



## Amigo

Back from the hospital where we were delighted to find sis in law looking much better 

I need some serious pre-loading before my night remembering the music of Val Doonican 

A nice slab of chocolate cake too please with a large dollop of clotted cream to ease the swallow. And I'll have a Nescafé with that please


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, hope your legs play ball (pardon the pun) when the definitely-not-Atos agent of the state comes to inspect you on Monday
> Just scanned my sensor and it's reading 2.7 with downward arrow, but finger prick test is 5.4   like you predicted, some weird readings
> To help take my mind off my buggered pancreas may I please have a latte and some chocolate cake


Hi Lucy. Sorry I'm late, I was helping somebody to stop worrying on the Pancreatitis forum.  The number is wrong - is the downward arrow? 

Anyway, your pancreas isn't as buggered as mine, happily

So, to challenge Mr Libre, here's a slice of choccie cake and a Latte to help it down. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Back from the hospital where we were delighted to find sis in law looking much better
> 
> I need some serious pre-loading before my night remembering the music of Val Doonican
> 
> A nice slab of chocolate cake too please with a large dollop of clotted cream to ease the swallow. And I'll have a Nescafé with that please


Hi Amigo, that's great news. Tell her not to overdo the wellness, she could spin this being waited on hand and foot till Christmas if she plays her cards right.

So, fuelling up with a nice slab of chocolate cake with half a pound of clotted cream slapped on top. Good shout


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike, I'm on the up now, have just had 2 mini pork pies, choc cake is pudding


----------



## Ljc

@Amigo Its good to hear that about your sis in law. Hopefully you can relax a little now.  instead of being on tenterhooks


----------



## mikeyB

Well team, it's time for me to close the doors on another afternoon. I know I said I wasn't going to do history again, but on this day in 1307 Edward I, having just finished conquering the Welsh, died on his way up to Scotland to fight Robert the Bruce. Good career decision, as it turned out.

Anyway, I'll be back tomorrow with more empty promises, but a good supply of brekkie from 10.15 approx.

Have a good evening everyone, and a pleasant night's sleep


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thank you Mike, I'm on the up now, have just had 2 mini pork pies, choc cake is pudding


 Did you really have to mention my two fav things.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. This is me starting the day- dragged myself out of bed 15 minutes ago. Think I'm turning into a teenager.

Anyway, enough of my drug induced torpor (all legal), does anyone fancy some carb free brekkie?

Actually, I have been vaping some cannabis extract. This has got the fun ingredient, Tetrahydrocannibol (THC) removed, to see if has any effect on the tremor. It's all legal. Hasn't made much difference so far.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Morning Mike.  Hope you're not too far out man and haven't got the munchies - the scran's needed for the cafe customers.   Nice day here today.  I'm doing gardening and then sanding and painting a shoe rack.   Will be keeping an eye on events in the cricket and TdF (should be a steady day today as tomorrow's a killer day for them with 3 of the 6 Tour hors categorie climbs happening - I'm not surprised they've got a rest day on Monday).  Can I have a veggie breakfast and a latte please.


----------



## Hazel

A disappointing 0.5 lb off this morning

7st 3lb in total


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Morning Mike.  Hope you're not too far out man and haven't got the munchies - the scran's needed for the cafe customers.   Nice day here today.  I'm doing gardening and then sanding and painting a shoe rack.   Will be keeping an eye on events in the cricket and TdF (should be a steady day today as tomorrow's a killer day for them with 3 of the 6 Tour hors categorie climbs happening - I'm not surprised they've got a rest day on Monday).  Can I have a veggie breakfast and a latte please.



Morning Matt, I'm watching the cricket in Ultra HD. It's just like being there, but without the rip off prices for a butty. I don't watch the TdF, I hate seeing folk suffer.

Anyway, to perk you up for a day putting things off till tomorrow, here's a full veggie brekkie and a Latte to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> A disappointing 0.5 lb off this morning
> 
> 7st 3lb in total


Disappointing? Good heavens, Hazel, that's a positive part of a magnificent achievement, you daftie

Here's a lemon tea and two calorie free ginger nuts to celebrate


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks, I have to go and get sorted out, bit of shopping, get the papers, read the lies and have lunch.

I'll be back this afternoon for cakes and coffee, treat Amigo's hangover and stuff like that.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, I'm back after a challenging few minutes getting my Sky Q boxes to speak to each other. Who'd be a divorce lawyer?

Anyway, who's up for coffee and cakes?


----------



## Robin

Am I too late for a vat of builder's tea? I've been wandering round Ljubljana in 30degree heat. Fantastic, quirky city! Never been before, now back at the coast with wet towels round my swollen ankles.


----------



## mikeyB

Just about in time, Robin. Sounds like a great time you're having over there. Why do folk go walking in temperatures that would induce torpor at home? And in countries that can't make decent tea? Ah, well, there's always the booze

So, here's a pint pot of builder's tea, put your feet up and chil


----------



## Ditto

Still open? Oh good, can I have a mug of PG Tips with skimmed milk and no sugar and a 6 pack of mini Melton Mowbray pork pies...mmm...I forgot about pork pies! Yummy. Then I'd best go and bring the washing in, looks bone dry.


----------



## mikeyB

Only because of the cricket. I'm off in a minute.

One mug of PG tips with skimmed milk, and a 6 pack of mini pork pies. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Ah the cricket. My  new flat is called after a famous Lancashire cricketer I'd never heard of.  Roy Tattersall. I had to Google. Flat is across the road from LCC. This tea is going down a treat. I might save one of these pies for later...mind you, they're only a bite...


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Only because of the cricket. I'm off in a minute.
> 
> One mug of PG tips with skimmed milk, and a 6 pack of mini pork pies. Enjoy



I won't keep you hanging about making up my order Mike so enjoy your evening.

No hangover, I went onto diet lemonade half way through the night. Excellent band though, bit of pedigree and decent musicians. Did a superb 'Comfortably Numb!' Brilliant!


----------



## mikeyB

Ooh comfortably numb. My Tramadol song

I'll see you all tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15. Make the most of it, I won't be here on Monday. (I'll explain tomorrow)

Have a good evening and a decent night's sleep, everyone


----------



## Ljc

Oops I'm too late


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Oops I'm too late



I'm sure Maggie has left a key under the plant pot. We'll get ourselves in and raid the larder Lin!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I'm sure Maggie has left a key under the plant pot. We'll get ourselves in and raid the larder Lin!


Now that's a great idea.  I could just go a light snack myself.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all, bit of a cloudy day out here in the Atlantic with a touch of drizzle, but never mind. It's the English weather forecasters who give us this weather, you know. "A fine sunny day for most with a little cloud in the far North". Swine. It'll be different when Scotland escapes. We'll sail it down by the Canaries. 

Now then, anyone want any brekkie?

By the way, it's very odd, but somebody has nicked the key to the old outside bogs. Whoever did that, could you return it and nothing more will be said


----------



## Hazel

Morning Michaelĺ (Sunday name), can I please have poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of builders tea


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. Hope you are well this morning. It's only Mrs B who calls me Michael normally. Most of the time though it's just "oi, you". 

Anyway, to get you going, here's a couple of poached eggs on wholemeal and a pot of builder's tea. Nice brunch


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm closing for lunch slightly early because I've got a few real life things to sort out. Boring stuff. 

I'll be back later for coffee and cakes, last chance till Tuesday. Tense day tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi peeps, back again for service to the zero carb crowd. I'm still watching a fine evenly balanced test match, which is more than my brain is for sure. Still, reality is just for those who can't tolerate Tramadol

Coffee and cakes anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon Mike. I found a key in the cistern of the old loo last night as well as dead rat or two. As it fitted the back Door I just had to make sure all was ok in the cafe   it was right tasty too.


----------



## mikeyB

I like honesty, Lin. Do you need any refreshment after your midnight excursion, or are you still full?


----------



## mikeyB

While I'm unoccupied, I'll explain why my paranoid thinking means I'm taking tomorrow off. I originally got an appointment for my PIP mobility assessment for last Friday morning. I got a letter midweek to change that to tomorrow afternoon. Now I believe that we-are-not-ATOS always try to catch you out. Last time I was assessed, which got me lower rate PIP mobility, my appointment was in the morning, but a phone call on the day changed it to afternoon. I fully expect something similar tomorrow, so I think the best option is to get up early, and write off the day.

I wouldn't be able to give you my full attention waiting for the knock on the door anyway. Am I forgiven?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I like honesty, Lin. Do you need any refreshment after your midnight excursion, or are you still full?


Just doing my civic duty 
Those sausages are rather nice , can I have a sausage and onion toastie a large Nescafé, that Dundee cake is rather good too, I'll like some with custard please

You might well be right about those who are not ATOS turning up unexpectedly.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. Very decent of you, I have to say

One sausage and onion toastie coming up, along with a large Nescafé and Dundee Cake with custard, which would probably get you thrown out on your ear in Dundee. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Well, the test match has finished a day early. I may be forced to watch tennis tomorrow. Never mind, there's another test match starting later this week. Anybody want any goodies before I close in a few minutes?


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, that's me done for the day. As I explained earlier, I won't be around tomorrow, as I will be attempting to get an entirely justified (even though I say so myself) upgrade from PIP lower rate mobility to full rate, as I am forced to use electricity to move any distance. I may report tomorrow on whatever transpires in the examination, but not if I'm angry. 

So, I'll reopen on Tuesday morning at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep - I will, the only thing I've ever worried about was A-level results.

Oh, nearly forgot. Here's an oxymoron- have a good Monday


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, that's me done for the day. As I explained earlier, I won't be around tomorrow, as I will be attempting to get an entirely justified (even though I say so myself) upgrade from PIP lower rate mobility to full rate, as I am forced to use electricity to move any distance. I may report tomorrow on whatever transpires in the examination, but not if I'm angry.
> 
> So, I'll reopen on Tuesday morning at 10.15 for brekkie.
> 
> Have a good evening and a good night's sleep - I will, the only thing I've ever worried about was A-level results.
> 
> Oh, nearly forgot. Here's an oxymoron- have a good Monday



Hope it goes well tomorrow Mike. In the bag I reckon!


----------



## Ljc

Mike good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Best of luck for today Mike, hope the assessor is fair and you are moved to high mobility.


----------



## grovesy

Good luck for today.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, got a phone call this morning from the lady who was doing the assessment asking if she could see me a bit earlier, as her Oban appointment wasn't at home. As it happens, she got the 11.10 from Oban, so she only arrived an hour or so before the scheduled window.

The assessment went OK. She was very pleasant, I have to say - she did my previous assessment, so a lot of answers she already knew. So now I just wait to see how the gatekeepers at the DWP see it. That's when I will either get cross, or open some bubbly. Spring water.

It seems the folk at we-are-not-ATOS are as dumb as the hospitals at arranging appointments. She was telling me they gave her a day schedule of a Morning appointment on Islay, and an early afternoon on Mull.


----------



## Ljc

I hope you don't have to wait long for the decision and it goes the right way for you.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Lovely day here. I'm a bit stiff after my performance yesterday for the nice we-are-not-ATOS lady, but the aches and pains are disappearing under the ministrations of Mr Americano and Mr Tramadol. The two  saints of the wrecked

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Morninnnngg.
Glad the aches and pains are easing  .
It was overcast here early this morning, brightening up now,  though we could do with lots of rain even the grass is going brown now.
I'm in need of lots of Nescafé.  A bubble sarnie topped with a runny fried egg wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Grass growing brown is not a common problem hereabouts, though the year we moved here, water tankers were ferrying across from the mainland.

Anyway, while you are performing a rain dance, here's a bubble sarnie topped with a runny fried egg, and a pint pot of Nescafé. Best of luck


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everyone, morning  Mike, good to hear your assessor was pleasant to you, I hope the Tramadol works its magic soon. It's overcast and cooler here today, thankfully 
Please may I have a bacon sarnie on white bread with tomato sauce (dare I ask!) and a mug of Assam tea ​


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning everyone, morning  Mike, good to hear your assessor was pleasant to you, I hope the Tramadol works its magic soon. It's overcast and cooler here today, thankfully
> Please may I have a bacon sarnie on white bread with tomato sauce (dare I ask!) and a mug of Assam tea ​


Morning Lucy. I'm not really a sauce fascist. I had it knocked out of me by my daughter. 

One crispy bacon sarnie on white with ketchup and a mug of Assam coming up for you to enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike, good to hear you're not a sauce fascist


----------



## mikeyB

Right,  gang, I have to leave slightly earlier than normal because of a few pressing real life things.

I'll be back this afternoon as usual for coffee, cakes and bonhomie


----------



## Robin

Oops, missed the morning service, too busy with the holiday washing. Never mind, I'm sure Maggie will supply me with a cappuccino and I'll pop in for cake later.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon peeps. I had a lovely wee trip in the sunshine down to the shop in my trusty chariot- as I type, the groom is brushing down the horses before they can go sunbathing in the paddock.

I'm now in the north wing away from the sun, lying around watching sweaty ladies playing tennis.

It's good to see Robin's got back to the land of capricious weather to wonder why the slivovitz tastes bloody awful when it was so good on holiday.

Coffe and cake anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

My goodness it's busy on the estate today. The gardener's here no doubt wanting his brew and Wagon Wheel. He's English, so hasn't yet become addicted to Messrs Tunnock's produce. Give it time.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike, I hope you are well 

I could really do with a Viennese buttercream whirl and a strong black coffee whilst I drip dry in the corner. The rain really came down and my plaster cast and toes got rather wet as I couldn't move quick enough to dodge the spots!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. Good to see you. Never mind, notwithstanding all your problems, your skin is still waterproof, so use that thought to laugh in the face of the world.

So, one Viennese buttercream whirl and a double shot Americano to help you dry out. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Thanks Mike. I am trying to laugh in the face of the world whilst I hairdryer my foot.


----------



## mikeyB

That's good : the plaster will act as a storage heater, and help any healing. You may just have invented a new therapy.

I'll take 20% as your patent agent, of course


----------



## Amigo

Can't see a moment's problem with your claim Mike. Just a formality I'm sure. 

I've had a day and a half with 'sorting things', battling officialdom and trying to keep my joints from rendering me immobile! Have done out a long overdue drawer which doesn't sound much but it was heaving! 

I need a nice latte now please with a sprinkle of chocolate bits, a Bakewell tart and a coconut macaroon please  oh and a spare tramadol


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. There's nothing drains the soul more than a stooshie with officialdom. I trust that drawer wasn't OHs special drawer, where the last TV but one remote lives, along with 5 Nokia and Blackberry phone chargers.

Anyway, here's a Latte with chocolate sprinkles, Bakewell Tart and coconut macaroon to enjoy

And a Tramadol, I've got lots


----------



## Ljc

Flower I'd appreciate it if you could send some of that rain here please.

Mike I've exhausted myself with all that rain dancing, it brought the sun out as well as the nosy neighbours , so can I have another  restorative super sized Nescafé and a lovely gooey cream cake please.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Can't see a moment's problem with your claim Mike. Just a formality I'm sure.
> 
> I've had a day and a half with 'sorting things', battling officialdom and trying to keep my joints from rendering me immobile! Have done out a long overdue drawer which doesn't sound much but it was heaving!
> 
> I need a nice latte now please with a sprinkle of chocolate bits, a Bakewell tart and a coconut macaroon please  oh and a spare tramadol


Omg battling officialdom as well as painful joints 
{{{gentle hug }}}


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Flower I'd appreciate it if you could send some of that rain here please.
> 
> Mike I've exhausted myself with all that rain dancing, it brought the sun out as well as the nosy neighbours , so can I have another  restorative super sized Nescafé and a lovely gooey cream cake please.



Afternoon Lin. Next time you do a rain dance, it might be better if you kept your clothes on. You won't get comments like I do - "you'd think he would have ironed that before wearing it"

Aside from futile gestures, here's a pint of Nescafé with a super creamy muffin with hundreds and thousands sprinkled on top to enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Omg battling officialdom as well as painful joints
> {{{gentle hug }}}



Quite right Lin. Never cross a woman whose elbow joint feels like it's just given up! I must consult a rheumatologist again I think. I'm breaking down one bone at a time! 

Hope you are well. A bit cooler here today and I confess to having a small piece of chocolate covered Swiss roll 

Keep the virtual treats coming Mike!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. Next time you do a rain dance, it might be better if you kept your clothes on. You won't get comments like I do - "you'd think he would have ironed that before wearing it"
> 
> Aside from futile gestures, here's a pint of Nescafé with a super creamy muffin with hundreds and thousands sprinkled on top to enjoy



Ah so that's where I went wrong, no wonder curtains were twitching.


----------



## Robin

Raining here! We needed it, though daughter did a sterling job with the watering can on the veg and the stuff in pots while we were away.
Just time for a custard slice before I start cooking, I think. Going all Mediterranean tonight, with roasted veg with garlic and basil, drizzled with olive oil. ( and sausages, never mind, it's what fell out of the freezer)


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Raining here! We needed it, though daughter did a sterling job with the watering can on the veg and the stuff in pots while we were away.
> Just time for a custard slice before I start cooking, I think. Going all Mediteranean tonight, with roasted veg with garlic and basil, drizzled with olive oil. ( and sausages, never mind, it's what fell out of the freezer)


That sounds scrumptious.  Do you mind if I bring dad along too


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> That sounds scrumptious.  Do you mind if I bring dad along too


I'm trying to pretend I'm still on holiday, and that the suitcase full of dirty clothes that I decanted into the washing machine earlier won't need ironing tomorrow. Does your Dad do ironing?


----------



## Ljc

Could I possibly have another Nescafé Please mike. I've heard coffee is good for us now, so till they change their minds again I'm stoking  up. 
I'm a bit peckish and rather fancy 3 slices of bread and dipping if you should have some if not 2 large sausage rolls will do Ta


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Raining here! We needed it, though daughter did a sterling job with the watering can on the veg and the stuff in pots while we were away.
> Just time for a custard slice before I start cooking, I think. Going all Mediteranean tonight, with roasted veg with garlic and basil, drizzled with olive oil. ( and sausages, never mind, it's what fell out of the freezer)


Sounds grand Robin. We usually go down the takeaway route first day back.

So here's a custard slice to celebrate being English, before you pile into all the foreign stuff


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> I'm trying to pretend I'm still on holiday, and that the suitcase full of dirty clothes that I decanted into the washing machine earlier won't need ironing tomorrow. Does your Dad do ironing?


I gave up trying to teach him years ago lol. He's good at washing up though.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Could I possibly have another Nescafé Please mike. I've heard coffee is good for us now, so till they change their minds again I'm stoking  up.
> I'm a bit peckish and rather fancy 3 slices of bread and dipping if you should have some if not 2 large sausage rolls will do Ta


Hi Lin. I do have beef dripping. I use it for frying sausages and eggs, it's got a high flash point, so you  can indeed have a large Nescafé and three slices of bread and dripping. You going for a poverty theme today?


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Quite right Lin. Never cross a woman whose elbow joint feels like it's just given up! I must consult a rheumatologist again I think. I'm breaking down one bone at a time!
> 
> Hope you are well. A bit cooler here today and I confess to having a small piece of chocolate covered Swiss roll
> 
> Keep the virtual treats coming Mike!


I've got a whole coffee Swiss roll  tucked away in my secret cupboard , I'll have a slice , then let dad have the rest.


----------



## Ljc

No Mike that's bread n jam.


----------



## mikeyB

Fair 'nuff


----------



## Greyhound Gal

It has finally stopped raining here (although God smiles on the righteous as we had a break from it for an hour this morning whilst I walked the dogs, and OH got drenched this afternoon ). Just fancy a custard slice sans icing hearing Robin mention them. A mug of tea would be good as well please.

Did the first of 2 mock exams today in preparation for the real things in a couple of weeks and feeling smug as achieved 86%


----------



## mikeyB

Hi GG. All that studying paying off. Clever girl.  Fingers crossed for the real thing

So, to celebrate, here's an uniced custard slice and a mug of tea to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right, ladies, it's time for me to cook the evening meal. Fairly simple stuff, but tasty. Breaded Whitby Scampy, buttery new potatoes and sweetcorn. I can't do much standing up and preparing today, it's been a bad legs day. What I call a holding on to everything day. Tomorrow is another day, though. Wednesday, I'm told - time to start winding down for the weekend.

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep, if you can. Me and Amigo will be Tramadolled up, which is cheating, but it works.

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow to serve brekkie to virtual carb addicts. I've got some kippers in, two of which will be my lunch tomorrow. Luvverly


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, ladies, it's time for me to cook the evening meal. Fairly simple stuff, but tasty. Breaded Whitby Scampy, buttery new potatoes and sweetcorn. I can't do much standing up and preparing today, it's been a bad legs day. What I call a holding on to everything day. Tomorrow is another day, though. Wednesday, I'm told - time to start winding down for the weekend.
> 
> Have a good evening and a good night's sleep, if you can. Me and Amigo will be Tramadolled up, which is cheating, but it works.
> 
> I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow to serve brekkie to virtual carb addicts. I've got some kippers in, two of which will be my lunch tomorrow. Luvverly



I don't really do tramadol 'cos they make me zombie like but I've relented with an anti-inflammatory so I can do what I need to tomorrow. Night folks


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for traducing you, Amigo. In truth, I could do with something to stop the tremor,which does  wake me up occasionally if I change position in my sleep. During the examination yesterday, when the lady was testing my hands she said at one point "ooh, I can feel the tremor". I resisted the temptation to say all the ladies say that after my ministrations. I thought it might hamper the success of the claim


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for traducing you, Amigo. In truth, I could do with something to stop the tremor,which does  wake me up occasionally if I change position in my sleep. During the examination yesterday, when the lady was testing my hands she said at one point "ooh, I can feel the tremor". I resisted the temptation to say all the ladies say that after my ministrations. I thought it might hamper the success of the claim



Hope you can sleep well Mike. Sorry about the tremors. I'm suffering bad, bad cramp most of the night. All the usual suspects dont help   Ouch, ouch!


----------



## mikeyB

What a pair we are. Multiple pathologies are a bugger, aren't they?


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for traducing you, Amigo. In truth, I could do with something to stop the tremor,which does  wake me up occasionally if I change position in my sleep. During the examination yesterday, when the lady was testing my hands she said at one point "ooh, I can feel the tremor". I resisted the temptation to say all the ladies say that after my ministrations. I thought it might hamper the success of the claim


My mum gets a tremor in her right hand/arm occasionally but they can't decide if it is diabetes related, parkinsons, from TIA stroke or age related!   
Good luck with your diagnosis and treatment Mike, perhaps you need a double latte and big chunk of cream cake or fruit cake with cheese.


----------



## Seabreeze

Not open?!  I need a brew to wash down my lovely cold leftover curry breakfast!


----------



## Ljc

Are you ok Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. Sorry I'm late, a quick shoot down to the doctors wasn't. I think folk come to this island for a medication  review. Oh well, I'm back in action and well grumpy. 

Brekkie anyone?

Seabreeze, you've hit the nail on the head. There are dozens of causes of tremor, that's ever the problem making diagnoses. (I normally open around 10.15, welcome to the strangest cafe in the world) 

And you get a free brew as a newcomer (in the cafe anyway), and your first proper brekkie is free as well.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everyone, morning Mike, glad to see you're OK (if a bit grumpy!) 
May I have a big fry up with extra toast and a pot of tea please, I'm ravenous this morning, I'm clearly going to have a 'hungry day'


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone.
Mike I'm in need of a very large Nescafé, as it's nearly lunchtime can I have an aged rare rump steak with a soft fried egg on top, mushrooms, beer battered onion rings and chips please


----------



## Ditto

Oh yeah, I'll have that too! nom nom nom 

Every day is a hungry day for me.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning everyone, morning Mike, glad to see you're OK (if a bit grumpy!)
> May I have a big fry up with extra toast and a pot of tea please, I'm ravenous this morning, I'm clearly going to have a 'hungry day'


Morning Lucy. I'm ready and waiting for your hungry day

So, one full English with extra toast and a pot of tea to allay your symptoms. Enjoy

I'll see you later, no doubt....


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone.
> Mike I'm in need of a very large Nescafé, as it's nearly lunchtime can I have an aged rare rump steak with a soft fried egg on top, mushrooms, beer battered onion rings and chips please


That's some brunch, Lin. Are you turning American?

Anyway, one large Nescafé and rump steak with soft dried egg, onion rings and mushrooms coming up. Not forgetting the chips. The Highland Coo who donated the steak has been hanging for 4 weeks, so I have mercilessly upped the price on your tab


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Oh yeah, I'll have that too! nom nom nom
> 
> Every day is a hungry day for me.


Morning Ditto. It's making me hungry serving all this...

So, another steak brunch coming up, and a brew. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm off to get in the papers and supplies for lunch. I'll see you after lunch to feed all you hungry people with coffee and cakes, ice cream and Tunnock's full range of comestibles.

Maggie can serve any emergency coffee while I'm away.

See ya later


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Oops. Sorry I'm late, a quick shoot down to the doctors wasn't. I think folk come to this island for a medication  review. Oh well, I'm back in action and well grumpy.
> 
> Brekkie anyone?
> 
> Seabreeze, you've hit the nail on the head. There are dozens of causes of tremor, that's ever the problem making diagnoses. (I normally open around 10.15, welcome to the strangest cafe in the world)
> 
> And you get a free brew as a newcomer (in the cafe anyway), and your first proper brekkie is free as well.



Cheers Mike and I hope they sort you out soon 

well it's lunch now - are you still serving kedgeree? that would go down nicely with a decaf tea please
If not baked beans on marmite toast with grated cheese on top and melted  under the grill would go down nicely :-D


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, I'm off to get in the papers and supplies for lunch. I'll see you after lunch to feed all you hungry people with coffee and cakes, ice cream and Tunnock's full range of comestibles.
> 
> Maggie can serve any emergency coffee while I'm away.
> 
> See ya later



Tunnocks teacakes and caramel wafers - can't beat them!   wow this is a great establishment indeed :-D


----------



## mikeyB

You just caught me in time, Seabreeze. Yup, sure I can do you some kedgeree, and I'm sure I can find some decaf tea. Enjoy -it's free, as promised

Now I really must get going, if I don't pick up the papers soon I'll get really grumpy. I need to feed my crossword addiction

See you later gang - and I don't doubt I'll see Seabreeze later as well


----------



## Amigo

I'll have some virtual chocolate caramel shortbread and latte please to stop me buying a piece of the real thing that I'm presently sat looking at longingly in a coffee shop! 
I will not however relent!!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. I'm now back from my lunch break, so your torture is over. Here's some millionaires shortbread and a Latte. What, might I ask, are you doing in a rival establishment? Virtual carbs not doing the business? What are we going to do with you.


----------



## Ditto

I have to buy Tunnock's tea cakes every week for Mum. I always called them marshmallows though because teacakes are like barms but with currants!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon, may I have chocolate cake and a coffee please  I'm still hungry, despite stuffing my face ​


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lucy. Tapeworm? Still, there's no harm in having a healthy appetite, specially where my profits are concerned

So, one slice of chocolate cake and a coffee - but will this be enough? Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

well that Kedgeree was fab, set me up for some planting in the garden 
Can I have a banana milkshake please and a Tunnocks caramel wafer

(I took my wellies off outside and haven't got cheesy feet!)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Seabreeze. After your exertions you need a reward to yourself.

So here's a nice chilled bana milkshake and a Tunnock's caramel wafer. Don't let your mum see you eating that. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

hahhaaaaa certainly won't! 
just the job - restore my energy for making tea


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, just sliding in at the last minute, hoping there's a slice of coffee and walnut cake left. Just been out hacking bits off the shrubs that finished flowering while we were away.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Sorry for the slight delay, I was tuning my ukulele. (That is NOT a euphemism) It's not the last minute yet - 6.30 is the usual closing time, depending on the cricket and/or tennis, when it might get later.

So to reward your hacking, here's a goodly slice of coffee and walnut cake. Plus a Latte to help it down. Put your feet up before cooking dinner


----------



## Seabreeze

Can I bring a plastic box and get some cake for afters? 
two portions of lemon meringue pie if you have any left


----------



## mikeyB

Course you can, Seabreeze (I've been slightly delayed by a 2.8 hypo, but worry not - I don't get hypo hangovers) . Here's a couple of portions of lemon meringue pie. 

I was also slightly delayed looking for my Libre reader. It was under the Ukulele. First place I should have looked, I suppose, but then 2.8 doesn't render the smartest moves, usually.


----------



## Seabreeze

gosh you could do with a slice of lemon meringue too by the sounds of it! 
hope you've reached equilibrium now


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it's time for me to leave you. My BG is now restoring itself to the level where the brain cells interact coherently, though I know it's hard to tell. Thanks for the business today, everyone.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 - no late start anticipated.

Have a good evening and a decent kip, ready to face whatever tomorrow brings - or throws at you.


----------



## Seabreeze

I hope it is a better day today for you Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everone. Love the picture, Seabreeze

I'm a little late, because I've been refuelling painters with cups of tea and Wagon Wheels.

So how would you all like to be refuelled?


----------



## Seabreeze

well what's good for them is good for me  
tea and wagon wheel will do nicely thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Absolutely, Seabreeze.

One mug of tea and a Wagon Wheel coming up. Seems to be the standard motivation for workers hereabouts- and now the gardener has arrived...


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Absolutely, Seabreeze.
> 
> One mug of tea and a Wagon Wheel coming up. Seems to be the standard motivation for workers hereabouts- and now the gardener has arrived...



cheers.     No rest for the wicked Mike!


----------



## Ljc

Morning all.  Yes Mike its vital to keep the paintersand the gardener  fully fuelled up, god knows what would happen else.
Omg I feel like that bird looks.
Nescafé and plenty of it  please, on days like this only a stack of my favourite toast and smoothie peanut butter topped with lovely lime marmalade will do the trick .  Thanks. Will it be ok if I doze in the corner whilst pretending to read the paper.


----------



## Seabreeze

Ljc said:


> Morning all.  Yes Mike its vital to keep the paintersand the gardener  fully fuelled up, god knows what would happen else.
> Omg I feel like that bird looks.
> Nescafé and plenty of it  please, on days like this only a stack of my favourite toast and smoothie peanut butter topped with lovely lime marmalade will do the trick .  Thanks. Will it be ok if I doze in the corner whilst pretending to read the paper.



Hi Ljc, have you tried cashewnut butter? utterly gorgeous but it will never replace crunchy peanut butter


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everyone, morning Mike, I hope you are keeping well. Please may I have a bacon sarnie on white with red sauce and a mug of tea please


----------



## Ljc

Seabreeze said:


> Hi Ljc, have you tried cashewnut butter? utterly gorgeous but it will never replace crunchy peanut butter


Hi. No I've not tried it , I'll have to rectify that


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning all.  Yes Mike its vital to keep the paintersand the gardener  fully fuelled up, god knows what would happen else.
> Omg I feel like that bird looks.
> Nescafé and plenty of it  please, on days like this only a stack of my favourite toast and smoothie peanut butter topped with lovely lime marmalade will do the trick .  Thanks. Will it be ok if I doze in the corner whilst pretending to read the paper.



Morning Lin. Not another night staring at the ceiling? Oh dear.

Anyway, let's try and give you a boost with a pint of Nescafé and half a loaf toasted with smooth peanut butter and lime marmalade. You can doze in the corner for sure, you don't need to pretend to read the paper.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, double shot cappuccino, please, and a couple of ginger biccies, I'm feeling really dozy this morning too, must be the weather ( always blame the weather for everything) it rained unexpectedly this morning, so waiting for everything to dry out before I attempt any gardening.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning everyone, morning Mike, I hope you are keeping well. Please may I have a bacon sarnie on white with red sauce and a mug of tea please


Morning Lucy. Hope you fit and well today in daylight. (Or are you still in your silk lined coffin???)

Anyway, here's a nice crispy bacon sarnie with ketchup and a mug of tea to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, double shot cappuccino, please, and a couple of ginger biccies, I'm feeling really dozy this morning too, must be the weather ( always blame the weather for everything) it rained unexpectedly this morning, so waiting for everything to dry out before I attempt any gardening.


Morning Robin. It's a lovely day here, sunny and breezy enough to stop the midges flying. Perfect.

So, another patient - sorry, customer who needs a boost to the old energy glands. Here's a double shot cappuccino and two ginger nuts. If that doesn't work, come back and complain

(Not that that will have any effect, I'll just blame the weather)


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. Not another night staring at the ceiling? Oh dear.
> 
> Anyway, let's try and give you a boost with a pint of Nescafé and half a loaf toasted with smooth peanut butter and lime marmalade. You can doze in the corner for sure, you don't need to pretend to read the paper.


Thanks Mike


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike  I'm not back on nights for a week, so the coffin has been relegated to the shed  
I'm sleeping really well at night and feel so much better for it


----------



## Amigo

A nice coffee (instant Nescafé will suffice), drop of cream and some ginger nuts for dipping please


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, fans, it's time for me to leave you temporarily to collect supplies and cook a pair of juicy kippers for lunch. Yummy

Maggie will supply any emergency coffees in the meantime.

See you later for coffee and goodies


----------



## Seabreeze

Can I have a dark hot chocolate please and a slice of apple and cinnamon pie
give me a kick start to get creative!


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm back in action, just about.

Just for info, Seabreeze, I normally reopen at around  2.15. Slightly late today because everything's in slow motion. So, much delayed, here's your dark hot chocolate and apple and cinnamon pie to enjoy.


----------



## Seabreeze

it was just the job to keep me going ;-)


----------



## mikeyB

Well, having had a quiet afternoon, which is fine by me because I've had a crappy day, I think I will close the doors. Not as crappy a day as Jean Paul Marat, the French revolutionary leader, who on  this day in 1793 was stabbed to death in his bath by Charlotte Corday. Must have been something he said. Or he was useless in bed - a crime passionelle, perhaps.

Never mind, it's Bastille Day tomorrow, when revolutionaries in the French speaking world celebrate, and the Auld Alliance is remembered here in Caledonia. I won't insist on all orders being in French. I don't know the French for kippers anyway.

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow, if I can get out of bed, to serve brekkie. Or, I should say , le petit  dejeuner. I'll be getting some fresh all butter croissants and the coffee will be prepared in a cafetière for that distinct French taste. I've also got in some Gitanes and  Gauloise ciggies if you want the full French in the outside seating. And I will have the surly attitude of all French waiters.

Have a good evening and a pleasant night's sleep.

By the way, only wimps smoke Gitanes. Gauloise untipped is the real man's smoke.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Well, having had a quiet afternoon, which is fine by me because I've had a crappy day, I think I will close the doors. Not as crappy a day as Jean Paul Marat, the French revolutionary leader, who on  this day in 1793 was stabbed to death in his bath by Charlotte Corday. Must have been something he said. Or he was useless in bed - a crime passionelle, perhaps.
> 
> Never mind, it's Bastille Day tomorrow, when revolutionaries in the French speaking world celebrate, and the Auld Alliance is remembered here in Caledonia. I won't insist on all orders being in French. I don't know the French for kippers anyway.
> 
> I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow, if I can get out of bed, to serve brekkie. Or, I should say , le petit  dejeuner. I'll be getting some fresh all butter croissants and the coffee will be prepared in a cafetière for that distinct French taste. I've also got in some Gitanes and  Gauloise ciggies if you want the full French in the outside seating. And I will have the surly attitude of all French waiters.
> 
> Have a good evening and a pleasant night's sleep.
> 
> By the way, only wimps smoke Gitanes. Gauloise untipped is the real man's smoke.



"Let them eat cake"


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike

are you open or is it self service with an honesty box?! 

A dark hot chocolate in a bowl and a brioche to dip into it will be my starter for ten to mark this occasion, whether it be commiserations to Marat or celebration of Corday is neither here nor there, any excuse will do! ;-)


----------



## mikeyB

Bonjour, mistrale. Ok that's quite enough of this French business. Brexit, and all that. Morning, Seabreeze

Nice to have you joining in. One dark hot chocolate coming up, with brioche to dunk. I'll lend you a spoon to finish off the soggy crumbs at the bottom. Enjoy

As an aside, I wouldn't trust you lot with an honesty box. Nothing personal, mind, but we do have some city types coming in here.


----------



## Robin

Bonjour, Mike. If I order in French, I might have to pay in euros, and the exchange rate being what it is, I'll have a milky coffee and a crescent shaped yeast enriched flaky pastry, please.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Bonjour! In honour of Bastille Day may I have 2 croissants and a Cafe creme please. I'm fair starving after doing a fasting basal test last night


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Bonjour, Mike. If I order in French, I might have to pay in euros, and the exchange rate being what it is, I'll have a milky coffee and a crescent shaped yeast enriched flaky pastry, please.



Morning Robin. I don't do euros, however you order. Might be taking Scottish groats before the flak settles, though.

So, one cafe au lait and croissant coming up. Do you need a spoon for dunking crumbs? Anyway, enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Bonjour! In honour of Bastille Day may I have 2 croissants and a Cafe creme please. I'm fair starving after doing a fasting basal test last night


Bonjour, Lucy. After a fasting basal I'd be eating the furniture, so you're being quite restrained.

So, deux croissants, et cafe creme is yours to enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Merci beaucoup


----------



## mikeyB

Mon plaisir, Lucy.

I'm just watching the test match in Ultra HD. It's not quite started yet. South Africa are batting, so if you hear any cheers, that's me celebrating the fall of a wicket. 

I don't know why I'm telling you all this, you're not the slightest bit interested, I know


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone.


Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Bonjour! In honour of Bastille Day may I have 2 croissants and a Cafe creme please. I'm fair starving after doing a fasting basal test last night


Only 2 croissants, I am amazed at your self control.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Only 2 croissants, I am amazed at your self control.




I'll be back for cake later


----------



## Seabreeze

well on this auspicious day, it only seems fitting to have some Python humour

*Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)*
_French Soldier_: I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty-headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! 

_Sir Galahad_: Is there someone else up there we can talk to? 
_French Soldier_: No, now go away or I shall taunt you a second time! 

_French Soldier_: You don't frighten us, English pig dogs. Go and boil your bottoms, you sons of a silly person. I blow my nose at you, so-called "Arthur King," you and all your silly English K-nig-hts. 

_King Arthur_: Can we come up and have a look? 
_French Soldier_: Of course not. You're English types. 
_King Arthur_: What are you then? 
_French Soldier_: I'm French. Why do you think I have this outrageous accent, you silly king? 
_Sir Galahad_: What are you doing in England? 
_French Soldier_: Mind your own business.


----------



## Amigo

Lol Seabreeze! 

All this talking French...pfft! 

I'll have a big northern stottie filled with crispy bacon, (and yes tomato sauce) with a mug of English tea please...and none of those smelly old French ciggies wafting in from the terrace please (well when I say terrace, I mean the battered old chairs outside the front!).

Morning everyone


----------



## Amigo




----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Lol Seabreeze!
> 
> All this talking French...pfft!
> 
> I'll have a big northern stottie filled with crispy bacon, (and yes tomato sauce) with a mug of English tea please...and none of those smelly old French ciggies wafting in from the terrace please (well when I say terrace, I mean the battered old chairs outside the front!).
> 
> Morning everyone



Morning Amigo. I love French ciggies. I didn't smoke anything else at Uni. 

And, not because you insulted the facilities, there's extra charge for filling a Stottie with bacon. But, if you can eat it, I'll serve it.

So,one stottie filled with crispy bacon and ketchup, and a mug of tea to wash it down. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

well I'll have champagne, might as well mark the day in style!


----------



## mikeyB

Need a touch more Immac, Amigo


----------



## Ljc

Hello Mike . I'd love a pint of Nescafé,  two soft boiled eggs and soldiers please


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> well I'll have champagne, might as well mark the day in style!


Sorry, Seabreeze, no drinks licence.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Hello Mike . I'd love a pint of Nescafé,  two soft boiled eggs and soldiers please


Morning Lin. Nothing like a soldier to brighten the morning

So, a pint of Nescafé, two soft boiled eggs, and toasted white bread soldiers. Has to be white bread, don't you think? Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, Seabreeze, no drinks licence.



if your corkage charge isn't an extortionate way of printing your own money, I will bring my own!


----------



## mikeyB

No corkage charge, Seabreeze. Just a glass for the proprietor is sufficient


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. Nothing like a soldier to brighten the morning
> 
> So, a pint of Nescafé, two soft boiled eggs, and toasted white bread soldiers. Has to be white bread, don't you think? Enjoy


Yup only crusty white cuts it for me.
I do like a man in uniform


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> No corkage charge, Seabreeze. Just a glass for the proprietor is sufficient


wow that is good, I will bring you a bottle for yourself


----------



## Seabreeze

I think this calls for a fish finger buttie in buttered thick crusty white unsliced bread, 
with a splosh of your best vinegar on the fish fingers please


----------



## Ljc

Seabreeze said:


> I think this calls for a fish finger buttie in buttered thick crusty white unsliced bread with a splosh of your best vinegar on the fish fingers please


Oh yum .
Err Mike. I think I could manage one of them.   I'll have vinegar and tartare sauce on mine,  oh I might as well go the whole hog and have a full fat Coke too, TA


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Seabreeze, all this French stuff duly forgotten as an aberration...

One fish finger buttie in crusty white doorsteps coming up, with Sarsons, of course. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oh yum .
> Err Mike. I think I could manage one of them.   I'll have vinegar and tartare sauce on mine,  oh I might as well go the whole hog and have a full fat Coke too, TA


Seabreeze starting a trend here...

Right, Lin, a similar fish finger buttie for you, with Sarsons and Baxters Tartare Sauce. Plus a full bore Coke. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'm escaping for a wee while to get the papers, have lunch, and ready myself for an afternoon of coffee and cakes.

In the meantime, Maggie will serve any emergency coffees.

See you later


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Well, Seabreeze, all this French stuff duly forgotten as an aberration...
> 
> One fish finger buttie in crusty white doorsteps coming up, with Sarsons, of course. Enjoy



Don't forget I'm having champagne with it Mike 
Hence the doorsteps! hic!


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm back, to serve coffee and cakes, or, as it is Bastille day, madeleines.

Any takers?


----------



## Lisa66

Afternoon, I'm a new customer to the cafe. It seems very friendly and welcoming!

Well, I'm doing the ironing while watching the test match, sometimes I'll actually find extra ironing so I don't feel guilty watching!? (That doesn't mean I'll do anyone else's though, before anyone asks) 

What would you recommend for 4pm tea? Strawberry scone and a nice strong cup of tea perhaps?


----------



## Seabreeze

uuuummmmm twist my arm but I'll have the coffee tea flavoured please!


----------



## mikeyB

Lisa66 said:


> Afternoon, I'm a new customer to the cafe. It seems very friendly and welcoming!
> 
> Well, I'm doing the ironing while watching the test match, sometimes I'll actually find extra ironing so I don't feel guilty watching!? (That doesn't mean I'll do anyone else's though, before anyone asks)
> 
> What would you recommend for 4pm tea? Strawberry scone and a nice strong cup of tea perhaps?



Welcome, Lisa. Newcomers get everything free on the first visit. You watching the test match? Wow. That's the first time anyone has admitted to that. Don't spoil it for me, I'm watching after a 16 minute pause.

Strawberry scone and a strong cup of tea sounds grand to me, so that is yours to enjoy

I hope you return for more virtual goodies, if you don't mind the company, though they're mostly tame as long as they take the tablets


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> uuuummmmm twist my arm but I'll have the coffee tea flavoured please!


Tea is available all day. You've not been drinking, have you


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike can I have a big slice of Victoria Sponge and a pot of Assam tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Happy Bastille Day

So for a proper English celebration, here's a big slice of Victoria sponge and a pot of Assam tea for you to enjoy None of this French stuff, then. Quite right.


----------



## Ljc

Mike.  I'd rather like a Nescafé , do  I see Dundee cake ? yum and custard please.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. Happy Bastille Day
> 
> So for a proper English celebration, here's a big slice of Victoria sponge and a pot of Assam tea for you to enjoy None of this French stuff, then. Quite right.




Oddly enough my real name is French


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Tea is available all day. You've not been drinking, have you



it's just that you said 'coffee and madeleines'  ;-)

ohhh champagne isn't drinking, it's celebrating! ;-)
(chance would be a fine thing in real life! I'm in charge of a soldering iron this afternoon, much more fun than Lisa's flattening iron!)


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike.  I'd rather like a Nescafé , do  I see Dundee cake ? yum and custard please.


Hi Lin. You do indeed see a Dundee cake. So a big slice of that, with custard, and a Nescafé to wash it down. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Oddly enough my real name is French


Not a real name like Seabreeze then. Now do you mean French is your real name, or your real name is French?


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> it's just that you said 'coffee and madeleines'  ;-)
> 
> ohhh champagne isn't drinking, it's celebrating! ;-)
> (chance would be a fine thing in real life! I'm in charge of a soldering iron this afternoon, much more fun than Lisa's flattening iron!)


So is that an order for tea and madeleines? (It's always harder work when customers are a little under the weather )


----------



## Lisa66

mikeyB said:


> Welcome, Lisa. Newcomers get everything free on the first visit. You watching the test match? Wow. That's the first time anyone has admitted to that. Don't spoil it for me, I'm watching after a 16 minute pause.
> 
> Strawberry scone and a strong cup of tea sounds grand to me, so that is yours to enjoy
> 
> I hope you return for more virtual goodies, if you don't mind the company, though they're mostly tame as long as they take the tablets



Thank you. Now you tell me, I should have ordered something stronger than a tea! Indeed I am watching, although I only really have enough ironing for a T20 so may revert to TMS. I'll try my best. Yay it's teatime!


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> So is that an order for tea and madeleines? (It's always harder work when customers are a little under the weather )



it sure is

I'm not under the weather, I'm on top of the world and if you don't watch it I will be dancing on the tables - dancing licence or not!


----------



## Seabreeze

Lisa66 said:


> Thank you. Now you tell me, I should have ordered something stronger than a tea! Indeed I am watching, although I only really have enough ironing for a T20 so may revert to TMS. I'll try my best. Yay it's teatime!


It's not licenced Lisa but I've brought champagne to mark this auspicious day - you can help yourself


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Welcome, Lisa. Newcomers get everything free on the first visit. You watching the test match? Wow. That's the first time anyone has admitted to that. Don't spoil it for me, I'm watching after a 16 minute pause.
> 
> Strawberry scone and a strong cup of tea sounds grand to me, so that is yours to enjoy
> 
> I hope you return for more virtual goodies, if you don't mind the company, though they're mostly tame as long as they take the tablets



I fear to say that I am fortunate not to be on any medications because the management's sarcasm might ask if I should be on any! hahahaa


----------



## Hazel

Just watched a fab gents semi final from Wimbledon.  REAL SPORT.

A lemon tea and a slice of Dundee cake please


----------



## Amigo

Time for my pre-loading carb fest Mike. I'll have some buttered crumpets, a latte and a slice of that Dundee cake Hazel is having please


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> it sure is
> 
> I'm not under the weather, I'm on top of the world and if you don't watch it I will be dancing on the tables - dancing licence or not!


Sorry I'm late, for some reason (probably inactivity) my iPad logged me off, so I didn't notice the little rush.

So, a little late here's tea and madeleines. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Just watched a fab gents semi final from Wimbledon.  REAL SPORT.
> 
> A lemon tea and a slice of Dundee cake please


Afternoon Hazel. Can't be real sport, it's not on Sky. 

Never mind, here's a slice of Dundee cake and a lemon tea to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Time for my pre-loading carb fest Mike. I'll have some buttered crumpets, a latte and a slice of that Dundee cake Hazel is having please


Afternoon, Amigo. Here we go..

A couple of buttery crumpets, a slice of Dundee Cake, and a Latte. Have a great time tonight in the 70s and 80s


----------



## pottersusan

I'm a bad person. I had a giant triple chocolate cookie elsewhere


----------



## Lisa66

Seabreeze said:


> It's not licenced Lisa but I've brought champagne to mark this auspicious day - you can help yourself



How kind, well it would be rude not to, thank you. Just a small glass,the bubbles go straight to my head and make me a little giddy!


----------



## mikeyB

pottersusan said:


> I'm a bad person. I had a giant triple chocolate cookie elsewhere



Never mind, Susan, I don't just serve food, I was brought up Catholic so I do confessions as well. I'll do you a free coffee while you're saying your five 'Our Fathers' and five 'Hail Marys'. Now be a good girl from now on


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Amigo. Here we go..
> 
> A couple of buttery crumpets, a slice of Dundee Cake, and a Latte. Have a great time tonight in the 70s and 80s



Brilliant Irish band tonight Mike. Seen them before and excellent....'Dirty old town....'


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Sorry I'm late, for some reason (probably inactivity) my iPad logged me off, so I didn't notice the little rush.
> 
> So, a little late here's tea and madeleines. Enjoy



.....munch, munch.......mutter...just can't get the staff these days....munch, munch....


----------



## Seabreeze

Round the day off, I'll have moules mariner avec frites sans l'escargot a l'Anglais
so that means haddock and chips with mushy peas with salt and the pickled onion vinegar all over please
with a hot steaming mug of darjeeling (the champagne of tea) with milk


----------



## mikeyB

Erm...we don't do full restaurant service, sorry. We don't have a deep fat fryer. 
I can do the Darjeeling though. Not that that's much consolation


----------



## pottersusan

mikeyB said:


> Never mind, Susan, I don't just serve food, I was brought up Catholic so I do confessions as well. I'll do you a free coffee while you're saying your five 'Our Fathers' and five 'Hail Marys'. Now be a good girl from now on


I'll try. My mother used to say I was very trying


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Erm...we don't do full restaurant service, sorry. We don't have a deep fat fryer.
> I can do the Darjeeling though. Not that that's much consolation



Darjeeling it is then!


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Darjeeling it is then!


Righty ho, Seabreeze my last act for the day is brewing you a nice pot of Darjeeling

Well, folks, as the test match draws to an unsatisfactory close, its time I drew to a close business for today. Thanks for keeping me on my virtual toes, cause for sure I can't do that in the real world, as the DWP now know.

It's not just Bastille day today, the start of the French Revolution in 1789, but it's also the day in 1867 that chemist Alfred Nobel first demonstrated the use of dynamite. Now there's somebody who would have to be rather persuasive at the pearly gates.

Have a good evening and a useful night's sleep.

See you tomorrow around 10.15 with luck to provide brekkie and other hangover cures


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike
hoping luck is on your side and you are open
breezing in for a mug of decaf tea* and a stack of marmite toast soldiers please

*medium/weak and milky - baby tea, not your builders tea that gives you a furry tongue


----------



## Robin

Seabreeze said:


> *medium/weak and milky - baby tea, not your builders tea that gives you a furry tongue


Aargh! Only builders tea will do for me! You can have a go with my tea bag when I've finished with it, if you like, should be just enough left in it for your requirements!


----------



## Seabreeze

Robin said:


> Aargh! Only builders tea will do for me! You can have a go with my tea bag when I've finished with it, if you like, should be just enough left in it for your requirements!



shudder it will be full of stewed tea!  
just scare my mug with the teabag before you use it!


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Morning Mike
> hoping luck is on your side and you are open
> breezing in for a mug of decaf tea* and a stack of marmite toast soldiers please
> 
> *medium/weak and milky - baby tea, not your builders tea that gives you a furry tongue


Morning Seabreeze, sorry I'm a bit late, one of those days.

You're challenging me with that order, you know. I hate decaf tea, I hate milk in tea, and I hate Marmite.

Nevertheless, through gritted teeth and much inner turmoil, here's  a mug of decaf milky tea, and a stack of Marmite soldiers to enjoy.

Weirdo


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Morning Seabreeze, sorry I'm a bit late, one of those days.
> 
> You're challenging me with that order, you know. I hate decaf tea, I hate milk in tea, and I hate Marmite.
> 
> Nevertheless, through gritted teeth and much inner turmoil, here's  a mug of decaf milky tea, and a stack of Marmite soldiers to enjoy.
> 
> Weirdo



wow what a host! Great service! I take my hat off to you sir!

Thanks for the compliment, I take being called weird etc as one


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Aargh! Only builders tea will do for me! You can have a go with my tea bag when I've finished with it, if you like, should be just enough left in it for your requirements!


Morning Robin. Not challenging at all, of course.

Here's a mug of builder's tea to taunt Seabreeze with. Enjoy

By the way, not only did I end a sentence with a preposition there, but in my message to Seabreeze there's an Oxford comma.


----------



## Hazel

morning all - a wee gain for me, following a change to my eating plan, as instructed by my consultant.    My bloods rocketed, needed more insulin - so guess I am going back to the original eating plan.

so sod, can I have a full cooked breakfast and a pot of builders tea


----------



## Seabreeze

Does anyone have any odd rules with food? 
thinking about my soldiers - the law of toast
marmite on toast has to be cut into soldiers
peanut butter on toast has to be crunchy and the slice must not be cut


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Not challenging at all, of course.
> 
> Here's a mug of builder's tea to taunt Seabreeze with. Enjoy
> 
> By the way, not only did I end a sentence with a preposition there, but in my message to Seabreeze there's an Oxford comma.



Oxford comma? what is that? 
oh that tea looks gross, my mouth is furring up just looking at it!


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> By the way, not only did I end a sentence with a preposition there, but in my message to Seabreeze there's an Oxford comma.


The Oxford comma has its place (literally) but I may need a second cup of tea to get over the wandering preposition.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry Robin for offending your sensibilities, so here's a refill on the house

I was educated long before Michael Gove imposed his daft ideas, but like most daft ideas it's just a parsing fancy.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you are well 
It's chucking it down here . To cheer me up may I have a full English brekkie with extra toast and a pot of Assam tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> morning all - a wee gain for me, following a change to my eating plan, as instructed by my consultant.    My bloods rocketed, needed more insulin - so guess I am going back to the original eating plan.
> 
> so sod, can I have a full cooked breakfast and a pot of builders tea


Morning Hazel. What a bummer, but no big deal in the great scheme of things. You just carry on regardless.. Consultants. What do they know?

Anyway, to celebrate going back on track, here's a full Scottish with free toast and a pot of builder's tea. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you are well
> It's chucking it down here . To cheer me up may I have a full English brekkie with extra toast and a pot of Assam tea please


Morning Lucy, it's raining here too. I am indeed well, thanks to Mr Tramadol. My brain is happily floating above the cares of the day

So here's a full English with extra toast, and the mandatory pot of finest Assam. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

A bright and cheerful Morninnnng to you all. I hope you're all enjoying ythe weekend.
 After putting the weekly shop away I'm in need of a restorative Nescafé and a peanut butter and lime marmalade sarnie please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. You sound in fine fettle. Well, you would be after annoying the workers by doing your weekly shop on a Saturday. Keep up the good work

Here's a Nescafé and peanut butter and lime marmalade sarnie to celebrate your triumph


----------



## Ljc

I do have a couple of food rules.
I like my bread/ toast buttered no matter what's going in or on it.
Chips, I like salt first then vinegar.
I add salt when cooking but unless it's chips never afterwards.
I like ketchup sarnies and all of what I order in this gaff


----------



## mikeyB

Ketchup sarnies??? Yuk. I'm a salad cream sarnie man.


----------



## Seabreeze

Crisp butties!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Ketchup sarnies??? Yuk. I'm a salad cream sarnie man.


I am in fine fettle this morning thanks. 
At a push I could eat them too .
I annoy the workers even more, I have it delivered.
I'm Sorry @Seabreeze   Marmite is so

As a kid I used to love dunking dry bread in my tea


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I like a salad cream sarnie


----------



## Ljc

Thought of another. It's got to be salad cream on a salad not that other orrible stuff.


----------



## mikeyB

I quite agree Lin. 

Anyway, that's by the by. I have to leave you for a while to get showered, shaved and made presentable to the world, then get the papers and some lunch. All in slow motion.

I'll be back later for coffee or tea with anything you fancy. Don't get too imaginative, mind


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks I'm ready and waiting for orders. Hope you're all fit, well, and peckish.


----------



## Seabreeze

Hurrah!  a slice of apple and cinnamon pie please and my usual brew thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Seabreeze, my very best non-D customer

So, a slice of Apple and cinnamon pie, and a decaf milky tea coming up for your pleasure. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.
I fancy some NY cheesecake and a glass of orange juice  and lemonade please. If you don't have any NY cheesecake ,  cherry pie and ice cream will go down a treat instead.


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon everyone 

I'll partake of anything sweet and custardy please and a latte.

Strange drizzly but warm, humid day here. Lunch out and stocked up with miscellaneous groceries. Excellent band last night too!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon.
> I fancy some NY cheesecake and a glass of orange juice  and lemonade please. If you don't have any NY cheesecake ,  cherry pie and ice cream will go down a treat instead.



Afternoon Lin. Sorry, I don't have any NY cheesecake, but I do have a cherry pie that Maggie made, and having tasted it I think she may have fettled it with a drop or two of Kirsch. It's certainly very tasty, so a slice of that with a dollop of home made vanilla ice cream should go down a treat. Plus the orange juice and lemonade. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> I'll partake of anything sweet and custardy please and a latte.
> 
> Strange drizzly but warm, humid day here. Lunch out and stocked up with miscellaneous groceries. Excellent band last night too!


Afternoon Amigo, pleased that you had a great time last night. But with whom were you having lunch out? Do I have a rival?

Anyway, I know full well what you mean when you innocently ask for something sweet and custardy. 

So here's a Creme brûlée to go with your Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo, pleased that you had a great time last night. But with whom were you having lunch out? Do I have a rival?
> 
> Anyway, I know full well what you mean when you innocently ask for something sweet and custardy.
> 
> So here's a Creme brûlée to go with your Latte. Enjoy



You know me so well!  My absolute favourite!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. Sorry, I don't have any NY cheesecake, but I do have a cherry pie that Maggie made, and having tasted it I think she may have fettled it with a drop or two of Kirsch. It's certainly very tasty, so a slice of that with a dollop of home made vanilla ice cream should go down a treat. Plus the orange juice and lemonade. Enjoy


Thanks Mike. Ooo Kirsch verrry nice.


----------



## Lisa66

Afternoon everyone. Hope you're all having a good Saturday.

So many tasty treats mentioned today! Crisp sandwiches...with cheese? Marmalade sandwiches, glad I didn't see that before lunch today....Paddington was a culinary genius! 

Frustrating day here weather-wise in and out of garden. Just come in, drizzles stopped and sun out again!  So maybe I'll take advantage of the break and have a cup of tea please and maybe some shortbread? Or does the cafe have a cake of the day?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, may I have a piece of the cherry pie and the home made ice cream please, sounds delicious


----------



## mikeyB

Lisa66 said:


> Afternoon everyone. Hope you're all having a good Saturday.
> 
> So many tasty treats mentioned today! Crisp sandwiches...with cheese? Marmalade sandwiches, glad I didn't see that before lunch today....Paddington was a culinary genius!
> 
> Frustrating day here weather-wise in and out of garden. Just come in, drizzles stopped and sun out again!  So maybe I'll take advantage of the break and have a cup of tea please and maybe some shortbread? Or does the cafe have a cake of the day?



Afternoon Lisa. There's a special treat tomorrow, but not today cos Maggie hasn't made it yet. Here's a clue- she nipped out at lunchtime for ingredients, and her haul included packs of Hobnobs....

I do have a stash of delicious buttery Scottish shortbread that is melt in the mouth, so a few chunks of that, plus a cup of tea, is yours to enjoy.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, may I have a piece of the cherry pie and the home made ice cream please, sounds delicious


Afternoon Lucy. It certainly is delicious, it takes all I can do to stop Maggie from entering Bake Off.

So, a slice of that with a scoop of vanilla ice cream is yours. Enjoy


----------



## Lisa66

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lisa. There's a special treat tomorrow, but not today cos Maggie hasn't made it yet. Here's a clue- she nipped out at lunchtime for ingredients, and her haul included packs of Hobnobs....
> 
> I do have a stash of delicious buttery Scottish shortbread that is melt in the mouth, so a few chunks of that, plus a cup of tea, is yours to enjoy.



Perfect, thank you. Can I dunk in my tea, if nobody sees? Haven't managed as much gardening as I'd hoped today, so hoping Scottish calories take less working off?!  Every time I come in I get distracted by the goings on at Trent Bridge, but that's all I'll say in case you aren't up to speed.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Afternoon Mike and everyone else.  Starting the process of having to reinstate my photos on the cycling thread thanks to the f*****s at photobucket, some gardening and then had to go shopping (I can't stand shopping!)  Can I have a macchiato and a slice of lemon drizzle cake please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Matt. Retreated to the calm and peacefulness of the cafe..... I know what you mean about shopping, for sure.

Hope a macchiato and slice of lemon drizzle cake brings on a feeling of calm.

Don't suppose you could insert a few more asterisks in your message - ladies present? Certainly understand the depth of feeling, though.


----------



## Robin

Ladies? Where?
While you've got the lemon drizzle out and a knife in your hand, I'll have a slice, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Just down the corridor, second door on the left.


----------



## mikeyB

Ta for that, Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Matt. Retreated to the calm and peacefulness of the cafe..... I know what you mean about shopping, for sure.
> 
> Hope a macchiato and slice of lemon drizzle cake brings on a feeling of calm.
> 
> Don't suppose you could insert a few more asterisks in your message - ladies present? Certainly understand the depth of feeling, though.



Thanks Mike.  Apologies to all for my very close to being industrial language. Still fuming over what they've done.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Seabreeze, my very best non-D customer
> 
> So, a slice of Apple and cinnamon pie, and a decaf milky tea coming up for your pleasure. Enjoy



oh you smoothie!


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Thanks Mike.  Apologies to all for my very close to being industrial language. Still fuming over what they've done.



I don't blame you. These Internet companies think they can run roughshod over customers to bleed more money. I just wanted to rescue you from the thought police before you were shopped


----------



## Seabreeze

oooh a slice of cherry pie would be fab, with a glass of cherryade to pop my scoop of icecream into and a straw for it 
instant time travel back to childhood


----------



## Seabreeze

Robin said:


> Ladies? Where?


life on the edge!


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> oooh a slice of cherry pie would be fab, with a glass of cherryade to pop my scoop of icecream into and a straw for it
> instant time travel back to childhood


Hi Seabreeze, I thought that pie might prove popular

So, a slice of that soon-to-be legendary pie, together with a glass of cherryade pre-prepared with a scoop of ice cream and a straw. Have a good bout of self indulgence


----------



## mikeyB

I know the test match has finished for the day, but I'm still open for business while I watch the men's doubles final. So any late virtual tummy rumbles catered for....


----------



## Amigo

Well I'm sat here having a very quiet Saturday night so an ice cream sundae with chocolate sauce and nuts would be terrific!


----------



## Ljc

Oooh still open. Am I in time for an ice cream float and another piece of that gorgeous cherry pie please


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Well I'm sat here having a very quiet Saturday night so an ice cream sundae with chocolate sauce and nuts would be terrific!



Hi Amigo, sorry for the delay. Just been hunting Dextro tabs, which takes a bit of time with wobbly legs and stairlifts. 

Anyway, enough of my travails. Let's get you feeling terrific with an ice cream sundae with chocolate sauce and nuts.

If I'd known girls were that easy to impress I could have saved a fortune on Blue Nun at Uni.


----------



## Seabreeze

Mug of tea please and a couple of crackers with blue cheese

if anyone wants a shot from my hip flask in their tea or coffee they're more than welcome
but I shall abstain as I am busy faffing around


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oooh still open. Am I in time for an ice cream float and another piece of that gorgeous cherry pie please


Hi Lin, yup, still open. I knew you wouldn't be able to resist seconds of that pie

So, another slice of cherry pie and and an ice cream float for you to enjoy

It is a sin, you know...


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, sorry for the delay. Just been hunting Dextro tabs, which takes a bit of time with wobbly legs and stairlifts.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my travails. Let's get you feeling terrific with an ice cream sundae with chocolate sauce and nuts.
> 
> If I'd known girls were that easy to impress I could have saved a fortune on Blue Nun at Uni.


Hope you're ok now Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Mug of tea please and a couple of crackers with blue cheese
> 
> if anyone wants a shot from my hip flask in their tea or coffee they're more than welcome
> but I shall abstain as I am busy faffing around


Well, Seabreeze, stop faffing this instant. Here's a couple of crackers and some Hebridean Blue made on the Isle of Mull. Its delicious 

But don't go corrupting my customers..that's my job


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, sorry for the delay. Just been hunting Dextro tabs, which takes a bit of time with wobbly legs and stairlifts.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my travails. Let's get you feeling terrific with an ice cream sundae with chocolate sauce and nuts.
> 
> If I'd known girls were that easy to impress I could have saved a fortune on Blue Nun at Uni.



Sounds like you need a bit of the sugar rush I'll be getting Mike! Hope you're on the up soon


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Well, Seabreeze, stop faffing this instant. Here's a couple of crackers and some Hebridean Blue made on the Isle of Mull. Its delicious
> 
> But don't go corrupting my customers..that's my job


hahahaaaa

mmmm sounds fabulous

I've got a Monday deadline, midnight oil might be getting burned!


----------



## Seabreeze

Hebridean Blue, I am honoured.
that's better than the mouldy bit of cheddar at the back of your fridge - glad that's not reserved for me!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Hope you're ok now Mike.


Aye, Lin I'm fine. The BG was 3.6, but with a downward arrow, but its restored to normal now. Still got wobbly legs though, that's why I use a wheelchair


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Hebridean Blue, I am honoured.
> that's better than the mouldy bit of cheddar at the back of your fridge - glad that's not reserved for me!


I've just thought, the Isle of Mull Cheese folk use unpasteurised milk for a better taste. Shouldn't really be eaten if you might be pregnant,


----------



## mikeyB

And with that bombshell I think I'd better close down for the night. Mrs B has just been up to check I haven't fallen asleep, as she was requiring a slice of lemon for her G&T. Duty calls. Thanks for today's business, it was fun as ever.

I'll be back tomorrow at  10.15 approx.

Have a good evening everyone, and a pleasant night under the covers


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. I was up early this morning after a really good kip, apart from some very odd Tramadol dreams. Still, that's part of the pleasure. Every cloud, and all that...

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Hazel

Morning Mike, can I have poached eggs on wholemeal toast, woth a pot of builders tea, please young man.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. Young man? Shoulda gone to Specsavers.

Righty ho, poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of builder's tea coming up, young lady. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I had prolific dreams too but without pharmacological input. Most odd and obviously pushed up my cortisol levels because I woke up in a panic! Phew!

Having now calmed I'm ready for a nice coffee and some Danish pastries please plus any decent Sunday papers that don't contain naked women or neighbour disputes!  Thanking you and here's a tip for your trouble.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. Got any banana loaf, please Mike? I was hopping round the bedroom swearing three times during the night with cramp in my left foot/calf. I blame the kids, they dragged me for a long walk yesterday afternoon. (makes a change from kids blaming their parents)


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I had prolific dreams too but without pharmacological input. Most odd and obviously pushed up my cortisol levels because I woke up in a panic! Phew!
> 
> Having now calmed I'm ready for a nice coffee and some Danish pastries please plus any decent Sunday papers that don't contain naked women or neighbour disputes!  Thanking you and here's a tip for your trouble.



Morning Amigo, I always dream, it's just Tramadol makes the weirder. So here's a Latte and a small selection of Danish pastries (it's a small selection cos you've got leave room for this afternoons treat). Enjoy

I have a selection of the Scottish editions of the posh papers- Times, Observer, plus the Sunday Herald. The magazines might have naked boobs in, but in the best possible taste


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all. Got any banana loaf, please Mike? I was hopping round the bedroom swearing three times during the night with cramp in my left foot/calf. I blame the kids, they dragged me for a long walk yesterday afternoon. (makes a change from kids blaming their parents)


Morning Robin. You can't blame the kids for your lack of match fitness, that's not fair. And ladies shouldn't swear. If that's what a university education does....oh sorry, I was getting into parent mode there

Anyway, I do have banana loaf - it's a staple. So, a slice of that plus the Latte you didn't ask for is yours to help your cramp. (It's the Vit K and the calcium in the bananas and milk in the Latte that do that)


----------



## Ljc

Good morninnnng everyone . I had a good sleep and woke up early too.  It's a shame bout your Tramadol dreams though Mike. 
I've been a busy bee this morning so am in need of a large Nescafé and one of your restorative breakfasts. So can I have crispy bacon, Cumberland sausage, a gently fried egg on fried bread a double helping of black pud followed by another Nescafé two slices of my favourite toast topped with peanut butter and strawberry jam please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Great that you've got this sleep business sorted. I don't mind the dreams, honest. Shows my brain is still working as it should.

I can do that mega restorative brekkie for you, even though you tossed in a googly with the strawberry jam with the peanut butter on toast. Can't catch me out, you know Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, good to hear you're well rested, despite the weird dreams.
May I have a sausage sandwich on white bread and a mug of builders tea please


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> And ladies shouldn't swear. If that's what a university education does....oh sorry, I was getting into parent mode there


I think I learned my most useful swear words at my all girls' direct grant school, no wonder the Government of the day abolished them.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, I always dream, it's just Tramadol makes the weirder.
> 
> Blue cheese does that to me!
> I shouldn't have it in the evening!


----------



## Seabreeze

pot of tea and a bacon roll please - crispy smoked bacon and a bit of brown sauce, crusty white roll - keep you out of mischief hoovering up the crumbs!


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, good to hear you're well rested, despite the weird dreams.
> May I have a sausage sandwich on white bread and a mug of builders tea please



Morning Lucy. You sure take the prize for politest customer. Obviously well brought up. (And educated - you know the difference between 'may' and 'can'). 

That'll cause a stooshie, I know....

Anyway, before that happens, here's a sausage sandwich on white, and a mug of builder's tea. Assam doesn't go with a sausage butty, does it? Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Robin said:


> I think I learned my most useful swear words at my all girls' direct grant school, no wonder the Government of the day abolished them.
> 
> 
> mikeyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And ladies shouldn't swear. If that's what a university education does....oh sorry, I was getting into parent mode there
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm....so should we then be confined to the kitchen and white goods?!
> pfffft!  Engineering at uni didn't teach me how to swear.
Click to expand...


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> pot of tea and a bacon roll please - crispy smoked bacon and a bit of brown sauce, crusty white roll - keep you out of mischief hoovering up the crumbs!


Morning Seabreeze. I don't do hoovering, I leave the scraps for the mice

So, a pot of tea and  one crispy smoked bacon crusty roll coming up, with a hint of brown sauce for you to enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lucy. You sure take the prize for politest customer. Obviously well brought up. (And educated - you know the difference between 'may' and 'can').
> 
> That'll cause a stooshie, I know....



If the rest of us did that you'd wonder what we were up to or after!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> I think I learned my most useful swear words at my all girls' direct grant school, no wonder the Government of the day abolished them.


I went to a direct grant boy's grammar. The direct grant girls grammar was a hotbed of sweary adolescents for sure. Catholics, of course.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lucy. You sure take the prize for politest customer. Obviously well brought up. (And educated - you know the difference between 'may' and 'can').
> 
> That'll cause a stooshie, I know....
> 
> Anyway, before that happens, here's a sausage sandwich on white, and a mug of builder's tea. Assam doesn't go with a sausage butty, does it? Enjoy



Assam tea is far too posh to have with a sausage sandwich


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I went to a direct grant boy's grammar. The direct grant girls grammar was a hotbed of sweary adolescents for sure. Catholics, of course.


Not Preston Catholic College? OH went there.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lucy. You sure take the prize for politest customer. Obviously well brought up. (And educated - you know the difference between 'may' and 'can').
> 
> That'll cause a stooshie, I know....
> 
> Anyway, before that happens, here's a sausage sandwich on white, and a mug of builder's tea. Assam doesn't go with a sausage butty, does it? Enjoy


Wot


----------



## mikeyB

Right, loyal customers, I'm off to get the papers and some lunch. I've had to take some Tramadol to actually move, but never mind, cars need petrol and oil.

I'll be back later to serve today's treat, which is Key Lime Pie, with a crushed Hobnob base for extra crunch. So kind of American theme, though some American visitors to the island thought my Key Lime Pie was the best they'd tasted.

I'll see you later for the rush around 2.15, depending on how fast I can get around.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Not Preston Catholic College? OH went there.


No, it was Notre Dame in Blackburn where the sweary  girls were. I was at St Mary's boys, where we used to get the strap for swearing. Never had any effect, mind.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I'm ready and waiting for your orders, 15 minutes late. Sorry. Plenty of time to gorge, though...


----------



## Ljc

Me gorge......... never 
May I  have a piece of Key Lime pie please kind sir 
n a glass o tha full fat Coke TA.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lin. Course you never gorge, and of course bears never poo in the woods. 

So, here is a slice of delicious Key Lime pie and a glass of Coke original for you to enjoy, if you can find space after this morning's breakfast


----------



## Amigo

May I have some key lime pie please and a refreshing glass of lemonade


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike  I really fancy a scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam with a pot of Assam please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> May I have some key lime pie please and a refreshing glass of lemonade



Afternoon, Amigo. There's no need to struggle. Leaping out of character doesn't suit you. You know you can be as rude as you like. "Gimme some pie you slob" would work just as well

So, a slice of key lime pie and a nice chilled glass of real lemonade is yours to enjoy, madam.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike  I really fancy a scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam with a pot of Assam please.


Afternoon Lucy. Bucking the trend, I see. Not seduced by the key lime hard sell, and sticking to a British symbol of empire?.

Boo

A pot of Assam, and a nice fresh scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam is yours to enjoy And here's a linen napkin to dab cream from your upper lip...actually, it's a sheet of Plenty


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, don't think I'm too unsavoury, it rained for the last ten minutes of riding and washed off all the smell, horse flies, etc, so I'll risk coming in and ordering a mug of builder's tea and a slice of lemon drizzle, please.


----------



## mikeyB

I don't think the adjective unsavoury would ever be applied to you, Robin. 

Malodorous, perhaps.

A slice of lemon drizzle and a mug of builder's is yours to enjoy after your exertions.  Well, the horse's exertions at any rate, tolerating your knee jabs and cursing


----------



## Amigo

Oh politeness is absolutely no struggle Mike but thank you for the very fine key lime pie 

In the real world I've just had a chocolate trifle. I tested my BG's prior to eating it and it said LOW. I suppose this would mean under 4 which I doubt is even a possibility with me.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, a chocolate trifle would lift any low, either BG or spirit


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, a chocolate trifle would lift any low, either BG or spirit



Strangely enough, I fell fast asleep and woke up drenched in perspiration which is odd. All is well now though but another chilled glass of lemonade would be nice.


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up, Amigo. Always ready to help a lady in distress, apart from Theresa May. Who is no lady. Come to think.....


----------



## Seabreeze

Is there a bit of key lime pie left? after all my faffing that would go down nicely with a pot of darjeeling - thirsty work this faffing!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Seabreeze. Faffing certainly takes it out if you, despite being a muggle.

Anyway, there sure is some key lime pie left, so a slice of that with a pot of Darjeeling should certainly aid unfaffingness. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks the cricket and any interesting sport has now drawn to a close, so I will as well. I've got to do some cooking anyway. How much does a cook cost to employ? Any offers gratefully received. 

Thanks for the business today, even if it was from all the heathens not observing the sabbath (apologies to Moslems and Jews). All are welcome.

I'll be back tomorrow, if I'm spared, at around a Scottish plumbers 10.15. for brekkie. 

Have a good evening everyone, and a rejuvenating night's sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Omigod it's Monday

Well, can't help that. Anybody want to console themselves with a virtual brekkie?


----------



## Seabreeze

Phew! racing around on domestic chores today - ughhh! 
I've worked up an appetite for a virtual brekkie - full English with Scottish square sausage, no mushrooms - food of the devil, and the beans on the opposite side of the plate to the egg, they must not touch (shudder!)! 
Pot of tea as well please, thirsty work all this domestic goddess malarky!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Seabreeze. When you've finished there, can you come round ours? Top rates paid

Anyway, aside from negotiations, here's a full English with Lorne sausage, and the beans a good 8 inches from the egg, and a pot of tea. Weirdo Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Morning. 
How are you doing Mike. 
Is it Monday.  it's hard for me to tell nowadays. It's such a hard life being retired  .  I often wonder how I managed to fit work in.  
I could do with a pick me up .  A large very strong Nescafé with cream and sugar,  some scrumptious scrambled eggs with vintage cheese and a few dashes of Worcestershire sauce on 2 white crusty toasts , with some black pud on the side please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I know it's hard to tell it's Monday when you're retired. The easiest way is to look for the air of quiet desperation on the faces of folk going to work.

Right, to give you a boost, here's a couple of slices of white crusty bread toasted bearing perfectly soft scrambled egg with mature cheddar and a dash of Lea &Perrins. And a large strong Nescafé with cream and sugar. Enjoy

I must admit, when I do scrambled  egg for myself, I add Cayenne pepper for that kick. You should try it sometime.


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, just got time for a quick coffee, I think, I've been racing round hoovering and tidying, been out and bought food, I'm expecting a cousin to descend for coffee and lunch any minute. 
My house seems to know when it's the weekend, it untidies itself faster than at any other time.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, just got time for a quick coffee, I think, I've been racing round hoovering and tidying, been out and bought food, I'm expecting a cousin to descend for coffee and lunch any minute.
> My house seems to know when it's the weekend, it untidies itself faster than at any other time.


I thought it was only my place that did that, so glad I'm not alone. Mine can stop till tomorrow I'm off out soon.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, just got time for a quick coffee, I think, I've been racing round hoovering and tidying, been out and bought food, I'm expecting a cousin to descend for coffee and lunch any minute.
> My house seems to know when it's the weekend, it untidies itself faster than at any other time.


Morning Robin. Stop racing around this minute, it's undignified. 

Here's a quick coffee then, but only if you promise to sit down to drink it


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Morning Seabreeze. When you've finished there, can you come round ours? Top rates paid
> 
> Anyway, aside from negotiations, here's a full English with Lorne sausage, and the beans a good 8 inches from the egg, and a pot of tea. Weirdo Enjoy



Great stuff - thanks 

Hahahaaaaa nobody could afford me to do their domestics, I put a very high price on my free time 

ohhh need to put the bread in the oven, it should have risen now


----------



## mikeyB

Don't forget to put a tray of hot water in the bottom of the oven for a lovely crust.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it's time for me to get sorted out for public interaction, try and get moving, and get some lunch. And the papers. I have no doubt, with the world going to hell in a handcart, that the front pages will be full of photos of the new Dr Who. 

I'll be back later for coffee and cakes, and any other goodies you can think of, within reason and decency

See ya later


----------



## Amigo

Morning cafe dwellers. I might as well partake of a very large virtual breakfast...at least a 7 item one with coffee please.

Had a bad night, woke up feeling very rough and poorly so back to sleep. Levels were ok but now 9.7 after a slice of toast 1.5 hrs ago. I'm officially broken!


----------



## Seabreeze

Amigo said:


> Morning cafe dwellers. I might as well partake of a very large virtual breakfast...at least a 7 item one with coffee please.
> 
> Had a bad night, woke up feeling very rough and poorly so back to sleep. Levels were ok but now 9.7 after a slice of toast 1.5 hrs ago. I'm officially broken!



Hope the breakfast has sorted you out.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm back in action. I hope Maggie supplied your mega breakfast, Amigo. I'm a bit late starting because I couldn't move to get to the shop before the Tramadol kicked in. It doesn't help the mobility any, it just takes the aches away.

Coffee and goodies anyone? We have some key lime pie left, but today's promotion is Manchester Tart, for all you folk who like your sweets sweet


----------



## Seabreeze

SCORCHIO!  
Just a scoop of rum & raisin ice cream in a cornet please, oh go on, dip it in the crunchy nut stuff and a bit of chocolate sauce on - twist my arm!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, I'm back in action. I hope Maggie supplied your mega breakfast, Amigo. I'm a bit late starting because I couldn't move to get to the shop before the Tramadol kicked in. It doesn't help the mobility any, it just takes the aches away.
> 
> Coffee and goodies anyone? We have some key lime pie left, but today's promotion is Manchester Tart, for all you folk who like your sweets sweet



I'm very partial to a Manchester tart (sounds like the start of a joke) so cut me a generous slice please Mike. I love anything custardy. 
Hope the joints are starting to ease. Yes you're right, tramadol doesn't address the mobility issues, it just stops the extremeness of the ouch!


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> SCORCHIO!
> Just a scoop of rum & raisin ice cream in a cornet please, oh go on, dip it in the crunchy nut stuff and a bit of chocolate sauce on - twist my arm!


Afternoon Seabreeze. It's that kind of seaside weather  today, so why not celebrate it with the sort of ice cream cornet you always used to sinfully buy

One rum and raisin cornet with nuts and chocolate sauce, all supplied with a paper napkin coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm very partial to a Manchester tart (sounds like the start of a joke) so cut me a generous slice please Mike. I love anything custardy.
> Hope the joints are starting to ease. Yes you're right, tramadol doesn't address the mobility issues, it just stops the extremeness of the ouch!


Afternoon Amigo. It's not the joints, it's the muscles, but it's the same effect

Still, I know you are a sucker for custard (that sounds disgusting, sorry). And there's nowt like a Manchester Tart to satisfy that longing. So, a big slice of Tart for you to enjoy. Try not to gobble


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon . Ooh rum & raisin ice cream, I haven't had that in years, three scoops please.


----------



## Lisa66

Seabreeze said:


> Phew! racing around on domestic chores today - ughhh!
> I've worked up an appetite for a virtual brekkie - full English with Scottish square sausage, no mushrooms - food of the devil, and the beans on the opposite side of the plate to the egg, they must not touch (shudder!)!
> Pot of tea as well please, thirsty work all this domestic goddess malarky!



Made me chuckle, reminds me of the breakfast advice of Alan Partridge "more distance between the egg and the beans. I may want to mix them, but I want it to be my decision. Use the sausage as a breakwater."

Have done as much housework as I'm going to do today in 26c, shopping done, think I need a treat before I put it away! Ice cream sounds like a nice idea. Have you any mint choc chip in the freezer please Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon . Ooh rum & raisin ice cream, I haven't had that in years, three scoops please.


Hi Lin, neither have I - that's why I made the comment to Seabreeze. Brings back happy memories of Janetta's in St  Andrews. Don't know if it's still there.

Anyway, here's a three scoop rumnabd raisin cornet to wallow in memories. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Lisa66 said:


> Made me chuckle, reminds me of the breakfast advice of Alan Partridge "more distance between the egg and the beans. I may want to mix them, but I want it to be my decision. Use the sausage as a breakwater."
> 
> Have done as much housework as I'm going to do today in 26c, shopping done, think I need a treat before I put it away! Ice cream sounds like a nice idea. Have you any mint choc chip in the freezer please Mike?



All on his own super size plate! That series made me laugh so much!


----------



## mikeyB

Lisa66 said:


> Made me chuckle, reminds me of the breakfast advice of Alan Partridge "more distance between the egg and the beans. I may want to mix them, but I want it to be my decision. Use the sausage as a breakwater."
> 
> Have done as much housework as I'm going to do today in 26c, shopping done, think I need a treat before I put it away! Ice cream sounds like a nice idea. Have you any mint choc chip in the freezer please Mike?



Hi Lisa. I rather like turning into a temporary ice cream parlour. And no ice cream parlour would cut the mustard without any mint choc chip, so a cornet filled with that is yours to enjoy. Put your feet up and stare at the shopping, relax


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and the gang, I'm just imagining you in a boater and striped apron - for ice cream vending purposes only - no other odd reason!

Feeling a bit of a delicate Flower today so I'll have a slice of Madeira cake and a glass of blackcurrant cordial please. I'm in my pyjamas - I hope you don't have a dress code


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Seabreeze. It's that kind of seaside weather  today, so why not celebrate it with the sort of ice cream cornet you always used to sinfully buy
> 
> One rum and raisin cornet with nuts and chocolate sauce, all supplied with a paper napkin coming up. Enjoy



other flavours I used to sinfully buy - cherry, rhubarb, whipped ice cream with a flake in it oh and a great one at our sea front ice cream places is a two part whipped ice cream - vanilla ice cream one side and lemon sorbet the other side - amazing  
But the best is the Harbour Bar ice cream parlour in winter, a scoop of ice cream and a cup of bovril after a bracing sea walk


----------



## Seabreeze

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and the gang, I'm just imagining you in a boater and striped apron - for ice cream vending purposes only - no other odd reason!
> 
> Feeling a bit of a delicate Flower today so I'll have a slice of Madeira cake and a glass of blackcurrant cordial please. I'm in my pyjamas - I hope you don't have a dress code



You could be setting a trend for theme days! 
hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lisa66

Lovely, thank you.  I'll leave the shopping then and if anyone asks I'll say you told me to! 

I think it may be turning into "flying ant day" here! Lots of birds have suddenly appeared (including a beautiful thrush), but the giveaway,  I think, is all the high flying seagulls!! Where have they all come from?? Yikes.


----------



## Seabreeze

Lisa66 said:


> Lovely, thank you.  I'll leave the shopping then and if anyone asks I'll say you told me to!
> 
> I think it may be turning into "flying ant day" here! Lots of birds have suddenly appeared (including a beautiful thrush), but the giveaway,  I think, is all the high flying seagulls!! Where have they all come from?? Yikes.


ahhh that could be why the sparrows were excited this afternoon, something had their attention


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and the gang, I'm just imagining you in a boater and striped apron - for ice cream vending purposes only - no other odd reason!
> 
> Feeling a bit of a delicate Flower today so I'll have a slice of Madeira cake and a glass of blackcurrant cordial please. I'm in my pyjamas - I hope you don't have a dress code


Afternoon, Flower. No dress code here if you're not feeling quite the thing. Well, there's no dress code at all, in fact. I could turn up in a basque and fishnet tights, and you wouldn't know. 

So here's a slice of Madeira and a glass of Ribena to perk you up a little bit. Actually,you might need a lot more reviving if you think too much about me in a basque and fishnet tights


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Flower. No dress code here if you're not feeling quite the thing. Well, there's no dress code at all, in fact. I could turn up in a basque and fishnet tights, and you wouldn't know.
> 
> So here's a slice of Madeira and a glass of Ribena to perk you up a little bit. Actually,you might need a lot more reviving if you think too much about me in a basque and fishnet tights



hahahaaaaa FrankNFurter!

Frank: Enchanté. Well! How nice. And what charming underclothes you both have. But here. Put these on. They'll make you feel less... vulnerable. It's not often we receive visitors here, let alone offer them... hospitality.

Let's do the time warp again! 
It's just a jump to the left and then a step to the right
It's the pelvic thrust that'll drive you insane
Let's do the time warp again!


----------



## mikeyB

I haven't got Tim Curry's louche slim figure, Seabreeze, but wonderful memories  Thanks!


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> I haven't got Tim Curry's louche slim figure, Seabreeze, but wonderful memories  Thanks!


Not to mention controlling your wobbly legs in those high heels!


----------



## Seabreeze

I'm about to get busy with the watering can - better exercise than garden hose and the water butts need emptying before the rain in a couple of days. 
Soooo....whatever I have will be burnt off in this exercise, so this calls for..... banoffee pie if you have any please


----------



## mikeyB

Banoffee pie coming up, Seabreeze. Mind, with the Banoffee Pie you'll  have to be watering till dawn to burn off the calories.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Banoffee pie coming up, Seabreeze. Mind, with the Banoffee Pie you'll  have to be watering till dawn to burn off the calories.


it will probably take me until then to empty the water butts!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, evening Mike, I hope you are well today 
I've just got back from the beach, really hot, unfortunately my libre sensor has come off, shame as still had 4 days left . So to cheer me up may I have a coffee and some Banoffee Pie please.


----------



## mikeyB

Course you can have some Banoffee Pie, Lucy. I changed my sensor today as well. Must get some more. Anyway, a piece of pie and a coffee is yours to enjoy. Don't take a reading for at least 12 hours

**********************************************

Right, folks, me and my wobbly legs had better teeter off into the sunset. There's a meal to prepare, and it's the last episode of Fearless tonight.

Anyway, did you know that today is the day in 1917 when the British Royal Family adopted the name of Windsor in place of the House of Saxe-Coburg -Gotha. Well, that won't fool Theresa May. They'll be out on their ear come Brexit, along with all the other EU citizens who've outstayed their welcome. Did you know that Queen Victoria's first language in her childhood was German? They seem to forget that in the movies and TV programmes. She probably chatted to Prince Albert (another German of course) in German in private. That's not in the films, either.

I'll be closed tomorrow morning cos I'm off to Tobermory with Mrs B for haircuts, in her case a cut and colour, and in mine a buzzcut with attention to eyebrows and ears. It's a pest getting old.

So kick off tomorrow is 2.15 if I haven't been hung for treason. Mind, no jury in the highlands would find me guilty, for sure


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Course you can have some Banoffee Pie, Lucy. I changed my sensor today as well. Must get some more. Anyway, a piece of pie and a coffee is yours to enjoy. Don't take a reading for at least 12 hours
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> Right, folks, me and my wobbly legs had better teeter off into the sunset. There's a meal to prepare, and it's the last episode of Fearless tonight.
> 
> Anyway, did you know that today is the day in 1917 when the British Royal Family adopted the name of Windsor in place of the House of Saxe-Coburg -Gotha. Well, that won't fool Theresa May. They'll be out on their ear come Brexit, along with all the other EU citizens who've outstayed their welcome. Did you know that Queen Victoria's first language in her childhood was German? They seem to forget that in the movies and TV programmes. She probably chatted to Prince Albert (another German of course) in German in private. That's not in the films, either.
> 
> I'll be closed tomorrow morning cos I'm off to Tobermory with Mrs B for haircuts, in her case a cut and colour, and in mine a buzzcut with attention to eyebrows and ears. It's a pest getting old.
> 
> So kick off tomorrow is 2.15 if I haven't been hung for treason. Mind, no jury in the highlands would find me guilty, for sure



Sleep well and have a good trip out for the coiffures tomorrow. It's so hot here sleeping might be difficult!


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Course you can have some Banoffee Pie, Lucy. I changed my sensor today as well. Must get some more. Anyway, a piece of pie and a coffee is yours to enjoy. Don't take a reading for at least 12 hours
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> Right, folks, me and my wobbly legs had better teeter off into the sunset. There's a meal to prepare, and it's the last episode of Fearless tonight.
> 
> Anyway, did you know that today is the day in 1917 when the British Royal Family adopted the name of Windsor in place of the House of Saxe-Coburg -Gotha. Well, that won't fool Theresa May. They'll be out on their ear come Brexit, along with all the other EU citizens who've outstayed their welcome. Did you know that Queen Victoria's first language in her childhood was German? They seem to forget that in the movies and TV programmes. She probably chatted to Prince Albert (another German of course) in German in private. That's not in the films, either.
> 
> I'll be closed tomorrow morning cos I'm off to Tobermory with Mrs B for haircuts, in her case a cut and colour, and in mine a buzzcut with attention to eyebrows and ears. It's a pest getting old.
> 
> So kick off tomorrow is 2.15 if I haven't been hung for treason. Mind, no jury in the highlands would find me guilty, for sure



wow every day here is a school day! 
mind the barber doesn't notice that big gap between your ears!   (you walked into that one!)


----------



## Carolg

Hi everyone. Can I have a bacon and egg roll with brown sauce and a cup of coffee please. Had two weeks in sunny Gran Canaria, with all inclusive self limitation(when I remembered) and back to a beautiful sunny day. Don't think my Hb1ac will be good but working on it again


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, I won't be serving this afternoon, just too kackered and medicated. I need a kip. See you tomorrow for brekkie.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Sorry gang, I won't be serving this afternoon, just too kackered and medicated. I need a kip. See you tomorrow for brekkie.


You take it easy Mike.  I hope you you have a good kip and feel better for it afterwards.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Rest up and take care Mike. I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Sorry gang, I won't be serving this afternoon, just too kackered and medicated. I need a kip. See you tomorrow for brekkie.


Take care


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Sorry gang, I won't be serving this afternoon, just too kackered and medicated. I need a kip. See you tomorrow for brekkie.



take care Mike, hope you are better tomorrow


----------



## Seabreeze

I'll be AWOL for a few days, so I shall leave you with the reason I prefer biscuits or savoury food!


----------



## Ljc

Mike , I hope you are well rested and feel better.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks. Sorry about yesterday. All I needed was a reviving kip and an early night, and I'm back on form. It's weird how neurological conditions always come bundled with fatigue. It's probably just the hard work of simply moving around. And forcing yourself, more a matter of pride and dignity, to have a shower holding on to the grabrail rather than sitting down, as the bathroom is equipped for. Not yet, I won't give in to a recalcitrant body. 

Brekkie, anyone? I can serve brekkie no prob. It's just a good job the fragrant Maggie doesn't need a kick up the rear to get down to work. I do though, as I found out minutes ago. I never get any sympathy from the women in my life


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, glad you're in better fettle this morning. Cappucino and an almond croissant, please, while I survey the dust bowl that is our garden, which was one of the few places to miss out on thunderstorms last night.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Mike glad you're back on form 
I was up at silly o'clock watching and listening to the brilliant display nature provided last night. It's been years since we had a thunderstorm like that. 
The sheet lightning was spectacular and the thunder was oh sooo loud  .
A Nescafé and a black pud sarnie topped with a gently fried egg would go down a treat please.
Could you put out a couple or three ginger nuts out for me to have this afternoon  , I sometimes like them to go soft instead of dunking them


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, glad you're in better fettle this morning. Cappucino and an almond croissant, please, while I survey the dust bowl that is our garden, which was one of the few places to miss out on thunderstorms last night.



Morning Robin. Sorry you missed out on the torrential downpour, you must be heartbroken

So, before you set to work before a hosepipe ban comes in, here's a cappuccino and an almond croissant to give you a BG top up before work. And enjoy, of course


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Mike glad you're back on form
> I was up at silly o'clock watching and listening to the brilliant display nature provided last night. It's been years since we had a thunderstorm like that.
> The sheet lightning was spectacular and the thunder was oh sooo loud  .
> A Nescafé and a black pud sarnie topped with a gently fried egg would go down a treat please.
> Could you put out a couple or three ginger nuts out for me to have this afternoon  , I sometimes like them to go soft instead of dunking them


Morning Lin, I bet you did that when you were a wean as well, I did.

So, one black pud sarnie with a soft fried egg, and a Nescafé to enjoy in a bit of peace and quiet

Yes, order noted, I'll take the ginger nuts out now and put them in the sunshine blazing through the windows.


----------



## Ljc

Yes I did  Mike.
It feels a bit stormy here now and the sun has gone all shy again.


----------



## mikeyB

As the website isn't working, I just rang Abbott for more Libre sensors. Their customer service can't be faulted. I usually order 10, but she advised against it because they were having probs with expiry dates, so just got 6. 

I didn't tell her that they still work just fine for a month after their expiry date


----------



## Ljc

I received some yesterday, the exp date is 31/1/18 . I think you were wise not to tell her that, I'll keep it in mind though , So thanks


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, great to see you are better today after yesterday 
I too have been up since silly o'clock due to the raging storm, I could happily go back to bed now , so to keep me going may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam tea please


----------



## Ljc

Could I have  strong Nescafé and some Scottish Shortbread please.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, great to see you are better today after yesterday
> I too have been up since silly o'clock due to the raging storm, I could happily go back to bed now , so to keep me going may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam tea please



Morning Lucy, sorry you were disturbed by the storm. I could sleep through a war, nothing bothers me and my kip.

One full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam coming up. Have a little doze after you've had that, that'll sort you out. At least until someone shakes you awake asking for their tea


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Could I have  strong Nescafé and some Scottish Shortbread please.


Of course, Lin. I've got some Mull rustic shortbread which is absolutely delicious, so a couple of chunks of that with a strong Nescafé should be lovely. Road tested by the management, i.e. me yesterday


----------



## Ljc

They sound right up my street, thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'd better go and get some supplies in and the boring papers. Well not all boring. The National can twist any story into an argument for Scottish Independence, even if it's just a puppy found in a skip

I'll be back later to serve coffee and goodies. In the meantime Maggie should be able  to cope with any orders.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Right, gang, I'm back in action, a little late. Sorry.

Coffee and cakes ready and waiting for the assault


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, I'm a sweaty mess after a mammoth cleaning spree . So may I have whatever cake is on and a big mug of coffee, to help restore my equilibrium please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Dust can wait. Tidying can wait. Ironing can wait, if you were daft enough to contemplate that, come to think. It's obvious that I gave you too much breakfast. You've been over-energised 

This is 'me' time, now.

So, a slice of Victoria sponge, which I know you like, plus a big mug of coffee. Put your feet up, otherwise nobody will recognise the house

Actually, that's not true. They won't notice any of your good work, as we all know


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Just what I need thanks . As for the ironing, that is other half's department


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon fellow diners 

Busy, purposeful morning so a bit shattered now after a clammy night of scary dreams. A nice, long chilled glass of lemonade with a slice of lime and crushed ice and a cheese scone please with plenty of creamy butter.

Still awaiting the promised thunderstorm but unfortunately it has pushed up the humidity rate.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. I think my last purposeful morning was some time around 2006. Actually, that's not true, I forgot the days going to watch football and cricket.

Anyway, now is the time for a purposeless long glass of chilled lemonade with a slice of lime, and a buttery cheese scone. Relax and enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. I think my last purposeful morning was some time around 2006. Actually, that's not true, I forgot the days going to watch football and cricket.
> 
> Anyway, now is the time for a purposeless long glass of chilled lemonade with a slice of lime, and a buttery cheese scone. Relax and enjoy



Thanks Mike. I made the mistake of having a real- time white baguette for lunch and my meter has gone into overdrive as a result! Pfft! 

I definitely need to chill now


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon Mike. I've had a busy afternoon sleeping. I am definitely ready for those ginger nuts now they'd go down  well with an iced  Nescafé


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon Mike, I'm a sweaty mess after a mammoth cleaning spree . So may I have whatever cake is on and a big mug of coffee, to help restore my equilibrium please


OMG you must be ill, all that housework isn't good for you you know and you only end up having to  it all again soon.
best rest now ok


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon Mike. I've had a busy afternoon sleeping. I am definitely ready for those ginger nuts now they'd go down  well with an iced  Nescafé


Afternoon, Lin. You've done the right thing this afternoon....

So your pre pared ginger nuts and an iced Nescafé should open your eyes nicely


----------



## Hazel

Mike, could I trouble you please for a lemon tea and a couple of ginger nuts


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Hazel. I trust you are well. I hear that a new call centre is opening in East Kilbride with 90 new jobs and more to come. Fancy practicing your dulcet tones and tolerance of idiots in a mind numbing job?

Maybe not...

Here's a lemon tea and a couple of ginger nuts to enjoy while you contemplate an answer, which shouldn't take longer than three seconds


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, before Hazel can find a solid object to hit me with, I'm off to cook some gammon. 

In a nice bit of circularity, today's the day in 1843 that Prince Albert performed the launch of Isembard Kingdom Brunel's SS Great Britain, then the world's largest ship. It's also the day in 1970 when the rusting Great Britain returned to Bristol for restoration from the Falkland Islands, where it had lain since 1888. Good job they got it back in time, Margaret Thatcher would have ordered its sinking as a potential threat. Here's another piece of history. The General Belgrano, which she did order to be sunk, was a refit of the old USS Phoenix, which was the only ship left completely undamaged in the Pearl Harbour attack in 1941. Shame on Thatcher, for that. No sense of history.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a hopefully storm free nights sleep


----------



## Ditto

That is all _really_ interesting. Why was it in the Falkland Islands? 



> I'm a sweaty mess after a mammoth cleaning spree


I'm picturing you cleaning a mammoth; have you a big ladder?


----------



## mikeyB

I don't know the answer to that, Ditto - at least, not yet.

Morning everyone, it's a lovely day on the island today, though it might get a bit showery later. Heavy rain during the night, though. Thank you, weather people, that's the way to do it.

Now this morning, I'll have to finish a bit earlier, I have to go down to the docs. I'm not I'll, just annoyed. They sent me the wrong pen needles. I use MyLife clickfine 8mm. They sent MyLife clickfine autoprotect 5mm. They are useless - single use, and a plastic sleeve hides the needle. I use about two needles per penful of insulin, occasionally more, heroically saving money for NHS Scotland. I've done that for 21 years, never had a problem.

Anyway, brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I don't know the answer to that, Ditto - at least, not yet.
> 
> Morning everyone, it's a lovely day on the island today, though it might get a bit showery later. Heavy rain during the night, though. Thank you, weather people, that's the way to do it.
> 
> Now this morning, I'll have to finish a bit earlier, I have to go down to the docs. I'm not I'll, just annoyed. They sent me the wrong pen needles. I use MyLife clickfine 8mm. They sent MyLife clickfine autoprotect 5mm. They are useless - single use, and a plastic sleeve hides the needle. I use about two needles per penful of insulin, occasionally more, heroically saving money for NHS Scotland. I've done that for 21 years, never had a problem.
> 
> Anyway, brekkie anyone?


Morning Mike. Oops just a slight difference


----------



## mikeyB

And if anyone gives me any lectures about changing needles after every injection, don't bother. Newbies, ignore me. I'm no example to follow. I inject myself through my shirt and trousers as well.


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. 
Mike I would like a glass of orange juice, a huge strong Nescafé ,  I seem to want to sleep for England atm, so if you hear me snoring you have my permission to prod me. 
I'm also very hungry so a full Scottish plus my usual toast and marmalade would be appreciated.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> And if anyone gives me any lectures about changing needles after every injection, don't bother. Newbies, ignore me. I'm no example to follow. I inject myself through my shirt and trousers as well.


No lectures from me Mike I'm no saint myself


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone.
> Mike I would like a glass of orange juice, a huge strong Nescafé ,  I seem to want to sleep for England atm, so if you hear me snoring you have my permission to prod me.
> I'm also very hungry so a full Scottish plus my usual toast and marmalade would be appreciated.



Morning Lin. I think when you get older, you just realise the emperor has no clothes.

Anyway, it's good to hear you have a fine appetite. So, a big strong Nescafé and orange juice, and full Scottish plus your usual toast and lime marmalade is yours to enjoy, if you can stay awake long enough to eat it

I don't mind if you have a post prandial doze. If you snore, I'll just give you a little prod.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> And if anyone gives me any lectures about changing needles after every injection, don't bother. Newbies, ignore me. I'm no example to follow. I inject myself through my shirt and trousers as well.




Morning Mike, you're such a rebel   but I'm no angel myself  and to prove it may I have 2 white bacon rolls with tomato sauce and a Latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. I learned my trade from my mum, who behaved similarly, and when she passed the only diabetic complication she had was a bit of background retinopathy. 

Anyway, a yummy brekkie coming up - 2 white rolls with crispy bacon and ketchup, and a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right, gang, I've got to get off to the doctors as I mentioned. Sorry for the brief session, but needs must. As I mentioned, this is due to an erroneous prescription, so for a change I'm going  there fully fit

I'll see you later for coffee and sweet comestibles.

Any urgent requests can be dealt with by Maggie.  Behave yourselves


----------



## Ditto

Can I have what Lin's having. Good grief I'm simply starving. I could eat a horse between two back doors. ::whimpers:: 

The only thing I would say Mike is that wouldn't you get some miniscule fibre's on the tip of the needle?


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, back in action. It's a beautiful day for a trip down to the doctors in the electric chariot. Needle situation half corrected. 

Ditto, the old fibre on the needle tip is extremely ulikely - it's never happened to me in two decades - because the angled tip pushes fibres aside. That may not have happened with the needles in the old days, which were more like blood transfusion needles, which doubtless might catch the odd fibre.

In answer to your query yesterday,  the SS  Great Britain was so expensive to make it never really made the owners money back on the transatlantic route, so it was sold on, did some Australia trips and ended up as a coal transporter. It was in this role when it developed problems and had to anchor in Port Stanley. There it stayed, basically as a coal store, but after a couple of years was moved a couple of miles round  the coast and was scuttled.  There it stayed until it was rescued.

Finally, I trust Maggie dealt with your starvation relief while I was on a jolly down to the surgery


----------



## Ljc

Mike.  These unexpected jollies are grand aren't they.  I Nearly had one yesterday. Fortunately for me a phone call sorted out where my meds had got to. 
Now I'm in serious need of a nerve strengthening Nescafé and a plateful of gingernuts please as I'm in the midst of doing dad's online blue badge re application, I saved the work I'd already done, but when I went online to complete it, it was nowhere to be found. 
Wish me luck.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. If you're on the blue badge website you'll need a bucket of ginger nuts, never mind a plate.

Anyway, here's a large Nescafé and plate of ginger nuts. Give me a shout when you need a refill


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, good luck Lin!
Afternoon Mike, have you got any pavlova? If so may I have some and a pot of Assam, if not I'll have whatever is going, plus some lovely Scottish Shortbread please 
I've been very lazy today, living up to the D stereotype that some people have  but then again I'm working tonight so effectively it's the middle of the night for me


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, garden's refreshed after rain overnight, sun's out, washing's out, feet are up, time for a cup of builder's tea and a couple of ginger nuts if Lin can spare any ( her need is greater than mine).


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Don't worry, I have a special storage silo for Lin's ginger nuts. I reckon we won't run out until three weeks into a nuclear war

So, for your wee break sitting in the sun, here's a mug of builder's tea and a couple of ginger nuts to help you relax. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, good luck Lin!
> Afternoon Mike, have you got any pavlova? If so may I have some and a pot of Assam, if not I'll have whatever is going, plus some lovely Scottish Shortbread please
> I've been very lazy today, living up to the D stereotype that some people have  but then again I'm working tonight so effectively it's the middle of the night for me


Afternoon Lucy. Sorry wrong customer order, but I was hunting in the chiller, and we do indeed have some raspberry pavlova, so a slice of that is yours to enjoy with a nice pot of Assam and some lovely shortbread for your midnight feast


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, gang, I'm having to close half an hour early for real life reasons- not health, I might add. 

I will be back at 10.15 tomorrow, for brekkie, with a new vegetarian product- the vegetarian Scotch Egg. (Thanks, Guardian). Vegetarian Haggis is used instead of minced pig.

Have a good evening everyone - I will, it's absolutely glorious here - and a good night's sleep. Except of course Lucy, who mustn't sleep at work

See you tomorrow


----------



## Ljc

Phew hi, ...... oh no I'm too late . Never mind I'll just sit outside to recouperate after my tussel  with the blue badge site. It must have known I was coming as it really put its best foot forward to thwart me. Kept telling me I had to do this that n the other , which I had already done, any way I managed to confuse it so much it caved in. 
Unfortunately I'm not finished with it yet. Talk about wanting to know the ins and outs of a ducks ars...... erm bottom .

I Hope whatever the problem was Mike,that it's all sorted now.


----------



## Ditto

We never did manage to renew Mum's last blue badge, but now it doesn't matter because my sister had the heart attack so she's got one now! 

I think I'll stay on the step overnight, with the hedgehog, due to being ravenous. I'm soooooo hungry.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, and a very pleasant morning it is here on the People's Republic of Mull. There's enough breeze to quell the midges. We never tell the tourists that, so they spend an awful lot in the local economy buying ineffective midge sprays. Lovely friendly people we are, and we are all sniggering. We should be ashamed, I know. Don't do shame. Just as well, given the virtual food I supply to folk with diabetes.

Which brings me to the point- anyone for brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

I'll say that a bit louder to wake up the folk I had to step over to get in here today...

*ANYONE FOR BREKKIE??*


----------



## Ljc

Ooh err oops , *ouch ouch , *sorry Mike , I was well away there. 
Apologies for the rant last night but I  feel so much better for  it.
I think a mug of delicious hot chocolate with a goodly dash of cream as a special treat  would be verrry nice , mind you I would prefer bailey's but cream will have to do. 
Now for brunch, bubble, 2 sausages, crispy bacon, fried bread with a soft poached egg on top please .
And my usual toast and marmalade please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Sorry about the footprints on your back. I hope you were successful in your Blue Badge quest, after all that. 

Anyway, a new day Hot chocolate with cream, bubble, sausages, bacon fried bread with a poached egg, plus your usual toast and lime marmalade. If that doesn't make you feel better, I'll eat my hat - and that's got a lifetime guarantee


----------



## Robin

Morning all. Just time for a quick coffee and almond Croissant, I'm expecting a visitor, I only had someone to lunch on Monday, nobody for ages, then two come along in the same week. (I suppose it's the holiday season, people find themselves passing through, and I'm cheaper than a motorway service station.) And the house seems it have untidied itself in the last few days, can't think how that happened!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. If you aren't careful, you will become one of those ladies who lunch, which is very much a demerit for ageing lefties like me.

Anyway, console yourself with the fact that your visitor has probably left a tip back home. Here's a quick coffee and almond croissant to give you time to shove all the rubbish into the under stairs cupboard.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I have to leave now. Shower and beard trim, then the trip down to Spar with waterproofs on. I think I'd better ring the council to move Ditto before the neighbours complain Don't worry, she's fine, the snores are rattling the windows

I'll be back later fully fettled for an afternoon watching the golf from windy Birkdale. 

Any emergencies will be swiftly dealt with by the super efficient Maggie.

See you soon


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Here's a quick coffee and almond croissant to give you time to shove all the rubbish into the under stairs cupboard


I knew it was a mistake buying a house with open tread stairs. Everything's shoved into the study. I'll unbury OH later, if he hasn't dug his way out by lunchtime.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, I'm a  bit late back because of an inadvertent post lunch doze. Tell you what, it's nice having a beard trim. No blobs of ice cream on the moustache, not that I ever eat any such thing, specially not choc ices.

Coffe and cakes anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well 
It's breakfast time for me so may I have a full English breakfast with fried bread, a pot of Assam tea and some shortbread for afters please, I'm flipping starving


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. I was expecting your call for brekky

Sure, here comes a full English with fried bread and a pot of Assam, plus some delicious Scottish shortbread for afters. 

Then you can go back to bed again


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon Mike, i believe you but thousands wouldn't. 
I see you took a leaf out of my book , hope you feel well rested and ready for the fray .
A knickerbocker glory would go down a treat right now. 
Could you prepare some gingernuts for tomorrow morning please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. I do indeed feel rested and refreshed Must do this more often.

One knickerbocker glory coming up for your pleasure, with a paper napkin to dab the face, chin and clothing

And yes, the ginger nuts are out and waiting for attention tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Where is Amigo for the Friday evening carb charge-up?


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's time for me to depart and cook some halibut.

For tonight's bit of history, on this day in 1796 Robert Burns died of rheumatic endocarditis. Never been out of print, quite rightly. Bit of a revolutionary, Burns, as well as a romantic. Well, lothario in truth.

But today's gem is that on this day in 1984, the man who popularised jogging, James Fixx, dropped dead while out jogging in Vermont. Age 52. I remember that happening, and thought it was bloody hilarious. Still do. When your numbers up, the Grim reaper gets you, and there's sod all you can do about it.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good night, and a good night's sleep. Don't have any nightmares about the grim reaper, all you 52 year olds


----------



## Ditto

mikeyB said:


> I think I'd better ring the council to move Ditto before the neighbours complain


 

:: snickers :: I think somebody just threw a tarp over me! Agh the place is never open when I'm around. I'm a ravening  beast again, could just scarf some thick cut marmalade toasts and a cuppa. The hedgehog is making do with slugs. Yuck. Mind you...I'm that hungry...


----------



## Ditto

:: BANGS ON DOOR :: 

The hedgehog's buggered off, got fed-up of waiting plus I was eyeing him up in a speculative manner and I think I made him nervous. This liquid diet is killing me. I need victuals!


----------



## Ljc

Morning Ditto.  It's nice out here isn't it.  Spect the hedgehog is all tucked up in bed now.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, pleasant morning here in Gods own country. I had a lovely night's kip, woke up with a score of 4.0, which a double shot Americano and my liver lifted to a healthy 5.7. Isn't D fun?

Now then, Ditto, I'm all yours. What are doing on a liquid diet? All that booze is dangerous


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.
Thank heavens you're open Mike. I've got a real hankering for buttery kippers, so I hope you've got a couple in for me , and two slices of crusty white bread to mop up the juices please.   I'm eyeing up the leg of that bench as I'm so hungry .


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. You won't believe this, but I had the same hankering and got myself a couple of kippers for lunch today! We must be quantum entangled.

So two fine tubby and buttery Isle of Mull kippers for you this morning, and white crusty bread to mop up the smoky, salty juices. Enjoy

Plus, of course, the Nescafé you forgot to order in your starvation delirium


----------



## Hazel

Hello all - wet, miserable, cold, dreich, get the picture?

Lost just 1.5lbs - but a loss.

So, can I have poached eggs on brown toast and a pot of builders tea, please kind sir


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. Sunny East Kilbride not performing this morning then? Never mind, for an island retreat, you can buy Ulva, complete with mansion, tearoom and wildlife for a measly £4.5m. Just off the aisle of Mull, two minute ferry. Get looking down the back of the sofa. 

Well done with another loss. A loss is a loss, big or small.

So to celebrate that, paoched eggs on brown toast is yours to enjoy, along with a pot of builder's tea.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok team, I've got to do a bit of shopping and get lunch organised. 

I'll be back later for coffee and cake, and Lucy's breakfast.

See you later, when I will be plonked in front of the cricket on TV


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, I'm suitably plonked in front of the cricket on TV. Just opened a letter that looked horribly hospitalish. It was the official report on my eye screening, which told me my eyes were perfectly normal, and that I must keep up the good diabetes control. As if I would say whoopee, and open a box of Thorntons Continental.

Not a bad effort after 21 years on the game. The neurologists, of course, think that the neurological problems I have which have reduced me to a shambling wreck are all due to _shabby_ diabetic control. On August 2, I might just convince them otherwise. 

Coffee and cake anyone? Lucy out of bed yet? These and other questions will be answered if you can distract me from the cricket


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, did I hear my name mentioned? You must be telepathic, I've just recently risen from my coffin 
I'm pleased to say I've had a brilliant sleep so a full English breakfast and a pot of Assam please 
Great news about your peepers Mike


----------



## Seabreeze

Hello Mike
great to see you in fine fettle today for a shambling wreck! 

I could quite fancy a bit of that shortbread you were talking about the other day if you have any and a mug decaf tea with it please


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning Mike, did I hear my name mentioned? You must be telepathic, I've just recently risen from my coffin
> I'm pleased to say I've had a brilliant sleep so a full English breakfast and a pot of Assam please
> Great news about your peepers Mike



Morning - I mean, afternoon, Lucy. I should say "I've been expecting you" in a sinister Blofeld type voice while stroking a white cat.

Thanks, it's nice to know you're getting something right, though retinopathy can happen to well behaved diabetics. Not as often, though.

Anyway, to waken  you up properly, here's a full English with a pot of finest Assam. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone  Lovely letter to get from the retinopathy screening- good going after 21 years on the game 

I'm in need of 2 Viennese buttercream swirls and a strong black coffee please. I've just dripped bleach down my favourite blue trousers- tie dyed it is then  I knew I should have put my maids outfit on to clean the bathroom.


----------



## Seabreeze

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone  Lovely letter to get from the retinopathy screening- good going after 21 years on the game
> 
> I'm in need of 2 Viennese buttercream swirls and a strong black coffee please. I've just dripped bleach down my favourite blue trousers- tie dyed it is then  I knew I should have put my maids outfit on to clean the bathroom.


setting a new trend


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Hello Mike
> great to see you in fine fettle today for a shambling wreck!
> 
> I could quite fancy a bit of that shortbread you were talking about the other day if you have any and a mug decaf tea with it please


Afternoon, Seabreeze. I was going to say, I had a piece of this rustic shortbread, and it put my BG up by 2.1. It's grand stuff, but then you're a muggle, you don't need the warning 

So, a cup of decaf tea, and a couple of pieces of delicious Isle of Mull rustic shortbread, created in the village of Dervaig (pronounced Dervic). Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Thanks Mike, lifesaver! 
Oh gosh, if I was having this for real I would soon not be a muggle!

Scrumptious


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone  Lovely letter to get from the retinopathy screening- good going after 21 years on the game
> 
> I'm in need of 2 Viennese buttercream swirls and a strong black coffee please. I've just dripped bleach down my favourite blue trousers- tie dyed it is then  I knew I should have put my maids outfit on to clean the bathroom.


Hi Flower. You've got a maids outfit? Phew, the idea makes me feel quite faint.

But enough of that. 2 Viennese buttercream swirls coming up, along with a double shot Americano, for you to enjoy. 

You haven't got any photos have you....


----------



## Seabreeze

Am I just in time for my flask filling with some tea for a nice long beach combing session? 
with a piece of millionaires shortbread please.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay, Seabreeze, I was distracted by a hilarious recounting of a wedding in Wales recounted in a series of texts from my daughter. 

Sure, I'll fill your flask with nice hot tea, and here's a piece of millionaires shortbread to go with it. Hope you find some buried treasure


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks, that's quite enough cricket and golf for one day. So I've been told.

Tomorrow is the enticing prospect of a cracking cricket match between England and India in the women's world one-day final at sold out Lords. Should be ace.

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie, when with a fair wind and good omens, Ditto may arrive during opening hours. We can only hope

Have a good evening, and good night's sleep everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Night night God bless ::makes a note of the opening times::


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Pleasant day here, sunny with scattered clouds. I feel grand from the neck upwards, so all's well with the world. Not only that, but it's the final of the ICC women's cricket World Cup. England just started batting...

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike
glad to see you're all hale and hearty from the neck upwards.
Already had marmite soldiers brekkie - been up with the larks! 
Busy sorting stuff out for the recycling centre, so a brew and a couple of jaffa cakes towards my 5 a day would be fab!
oh and a couple of Tunnocks caramel wafers to take out for my sis and me when all is loaded up, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Seabreeze. You've got this idea of 5-a-day nailed.

So, a tea and a couple of Jaffa Cakes for now, and a couple of Tunnock's caramel wafers, which I don't believe for a minute you will tell your sister about


----------



## Ljc

Morninnng.  Mike. It's good to hear your fine from the neck up.  
Sea breeze I'm tired just thinking about you sorting all that out. 

Mike Could I have a Nescafé, I rather fancy Kedgeree today just for a change. I hope you haven't thrown away the ginger nuts you left out for me the other day, they should be nicely soft now. I'll have them with a hot choc afterwards please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Me? Throw away a cash cow like your ginger nuts? I may be mad, but I'm not daft

So, a nice Sunday kedgeree and a Nescafé, plus three beautifully softened ginger nuts to go with a hot choc. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Ljc said:


> Morninnng.  Mike. It's good to hear your fine from the neck up.
> Sea breeze I'm tired just thinking about you sorting all that out.
> 
> Mike Could I have a Nescafé, I rather fancy Kedgeree today just for a change..



ooh gosh I love Kedgeree, can I join Ljc in a plate of that please, before going to the recycling centre, only just finished sorting out, so some kedgeree would be fab. 
Well, put it this way Ljc, I am ready for a breather before going to the recycling centre! 

Indeed I have got this 5 a day Mike - I think some lemon meringue is called for after the kedgeree, rum and raisin ice cream this afternoon with a banana milkshake and a glass of wine tonight, sorted!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Seabreeze, as you are being so sluggish to get off to the recycling centre - I don't blame you, they're murder on weekends - I'm happy to supply you with a brunch of kedgeree, followed by lemon meringue (2 down, 3 to go). See you this afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm off to heft the Sunday papers into the shopping trolley pushed by the house slave (she'll kill me if she sees this), get some salad stuff and lunch and wait for the rain to stop in the cricket.

I'll see you later for coffee and cakes, ice cream and Tunnock's everything

Maggie will serve any emergency supplies to late risers or church goers. That should be most of you, asking forgiveness for all the goodies you imbibe in here. Sins in thought are as bad as in deed, I was told as a child. Aye, right


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Well, Seabreeze, as you are being so sluggish to get off to the recycling centre - I don't blame you, they're murder on weekends - I'm happy to supply you with a brunch of kedgeree, followed by lemon meringue (2 down, 3 to go). See you this afternoon


Cheers Mike - lifesaver!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, sorry I'm late. Everything is slowed down I'm afraid. Never mind, brain still runs on all cylinders. And caffeine

Coffee and virtual carbs, anyone?


----------



## Robin

Good afternoon, Mike, I'll try and leave the horse flies outside, (actually they don't like Skin so soft so we're Ok). A mug of builder's tea and a couple of Lin's ginger nuts to dunk, please ( not the ones that have been left out to soften, I prefer to soften my own in the tea) oh, and a teaspoon to fish out the bits.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon Robin. You're quite right, I still reek of Skin So Soft from my lunchtime shopping trip, so yah boo to greedy insects.

And don't worry, I still have an endless supply of fresh crisp ginger nuts, so a couple of those and a mug of builder's tea. With a teaspoon. Have a good relax

Good ride out?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon Robin. You're quite right, I still reek of Skin So Soft from my lunchtime shopping trip, so yah boo to greedy insects.
> 
> And don't worry, I still have an endless supply of fresh crisp ginger nuts, so a couple of those and a mug of builder's tea. With a teaspoon. Have a good relax
> 
> Good ride out?


Thanks Mike. Bit of a brain work out today, the exercise was, warm up your horse, find out what it can do and what it struggles with, and give the instructor an assessment, then swap horses with someone else in the lesson, do the same again, and see if you come to the same conclusion as the original rider. Need to go and lie down with a wet towel on my forehead now!


----------



## mikeyB

Not too sure about a brain work out on a Sunday...or any day, come to think, but it all sounds very worthy.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks, I'm a nervous wreck after the cricket (story in the news forum). I'm off to do some cooking and unwinding with a glass of bubbly. Bubbly water, of course. And if you think women's cricket is a marginal sport, Lords was packed to the gills, men as much as women.

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15.

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep, everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, it's a wonderful sunny day here. Belting day for Golden Eagles, they love soaring around on the thermals rising by the steep hills. All the wildlife is happy, specially the midges, there's no wind. The otters will be playing on the foreshores of the sea lochs, and on the seaweed beds just down the road from here. 

So, while nature is showing off on the island, I'll be showing off the multiple wares I have for brekkie. Anyone wish to partake?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all can I have some old fashioned bread pudding please and a mug of strong coffee?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Sue, are you blessed by sunny weather? Anyway, I love the idea of Bread Pudding for brekkie, watch yourself start a trend

So here's an eye watering strong coffee, and lovely trad bread pudding, with no cheffy fiddling for you to enjoy.


----------



## Ditto

Oooo bread pudding. Yes please. Morning all.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ditto. Good to  see you.

Right - I was right, Sue has started a trend So, some lovely bread pudding for you, too, Ditto, enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Thanks, it won't touch the sides!


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, the bread pudding can be served hot or cold. It's delicious cold, I have to say, so if folk state a preference, I'll cater for that. Because you're worth it


----------



## Seabreeze

Robin said:


> Good afternoon, Mike, I'll try and leave the horse flies outside, (actually they don't like Skin so soft so we're Ok). A mug of builder's tea and a couple of Lin's ginger nuts to dunk, please ( not the ones that have been left out to soften, I prefer to soften my own in the tea) oh, and a teaspoon to fish out the bits.



I can't use Skin So Soft, that manufacturers products bring me out in hives - their lipstick gives me quite an over stated trout pout!


----------



## mikeyB

Cheaper than collagen injections, Seabreeze


----------



## Seabreeze

Can I have a take out please, my poor mum was dragged out of bed at 6am for outpatient surgery at 0730 only for them to tell her at 0930 that it's too risky until her anaemia is sorted out, but it's a filthy grey morning lashing down with rain and local flooding, she could have done without a wasted journey, but better safe than sorry.
A strong nescafe for my mum with millionaire shortbread and a tea and cheese scone for me thanks


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Cheaper than collagen injections, Seabreeze


shudder! wouldn't want either!


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Can I have a take out please, my poor mum was dragged out of bed at 6am for outpatient surgery at 0730 only for them to tell her at 0930 that it's too risky until her anaemia is sorted out, but it's a filthy grey morning lashing down with rain and local flooding, she could have done without a wasted journey, but better safe than sorry.
> A strong nescafe for my mum with millionaire shortbread and a tea and cheese scone for me thanks


Oh dear, that's a shame. They should have thought of that sooner rather than mess her about

Course you can have a take out. Here's a strong Nescafé and millionaire shortbread for your mum, and a tea and cheese scone for you. Give your mum my best wishes


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear, that's a shame. They should have thought of that sooner rather than mess her about
> 
> Course you can have a take out. Here's a strong Nescafé and millionaire shortbread for your mum, and a tea and cheese scone for you. Give your mum my best wishes


Quite!
Anyway, the worlds a better place now with these victuals and viewing the weather from her warm comfy chair. 
you can see the rain being blown as though in waves by the wind, a proper soggy day!


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks (and just to make Seabreeze jealous) I've got to go and get myself sorted. Showered, shaved and sprayed with Skin so Soft to go down to the shop in glorious sunshine.

I'll be back later to serve more goodies, but don't panic, Maggie is available for emergency supplies.

See you soon


----------



## Seabreeze

well there's only one thing to cheer up this weather - a brew with a drop from the hip flask in it and a Larg's donut will be most favourable, got the Largs weather for it if nothing else and a nice view here, but not quite the breathtaking view at Largs.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, everyone. And afternoon Seabreeze. I should be sitting in the garden soaking up the rays, but it's about 30 degrees in the sun, and I can't read the iPad in sunshine. Kindle manage that nae bother.

Anyway SB, here's a brew for you to insert any ingredient you wish, plus a genuine Nardini's doughnut to bring back all those Largs memories. How's that for service?


----------



## Ljc

Afternoooon everybody.
The suns just done a quick peep through th the clouds here and  That chilly breeze is doing the rounds again, so I'm in need of a warm up. A lovely mug of hot choc with a dash or two of cream and as they're so small now , two Mars bars would go down a treat.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, everyone. And afternoon Seabreeze. I should be sitting in the garden soaking up the rays, but it's about 30 degrees in the sun, and I can't read the iPad in sunshine. Kindle manage that nae bother.
> 
> Anyway SB, here's a brew for you to insert any ingredient you wish, plus a genuine Nardini's doughnut to bring back all those Largs memories. How's that for service?



ahhh!  I could not remember the name of the establishment!
But I do remember their marvellous donuts and the view could entertain me for hours.
oh superb, thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoooon everybody.
> The suns just done a quick peep through th the clouds here and  That chilly breeze is doing the rounds again, so I'm in need of a warm up. A lovely mug of hot choc with a dash or two of cream and as they're so small now , two Mars bars would go down a treat.


Afternoon Lin. It's the turn of the east coast to get miserable weather, I'm afraid. There's a big black cloud hanging over the east of the UK. Excuse me while I indulge in a bit of schadenfreude

Anyway, to console you, here's  a mug of hot choc with dollops of cream and a couple of Mars bars to dunk. And here's a spoon for the sludge. It's delicious


----------



## Ljc

Your so kind Mike .  The central heatiings just come on . Think I'll go off to hibernate.


----------



## mikeyB

You'd better not hibernate, Lin, you're  one of my best customers Man up, it's only weather. I mean woman up, it's only weather. It'll change tomorrow when we all get rained on. It's midsummer


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I've had a great sleep today, just getting up now  so may I have a full English 
with extra toast and a pot of tea please  
I hope you are keeping well Mike. Other half informs me it has been dreadful weather here all day, probably why I slept so soundly, no sun to bother me


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Sounds like a great kip if you're just waking up now. It's still gloriously  sunny here. As I said before, it seems to be the eastern side of the country that's grim. Or maybe Van Helsing is in the area- it's always thundery when he's around

Anyway, here's a full English with extra toast and a pot of tea to help you face the challenges of the night. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it's time for me to draw a veil on Monday in the cafe. Thanks for the business and the fun

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie (except for Lucy who works antisocial hours).

Have a good evening, and a pleasant night's sleep - it'll be a struggle for me in this heat, but who cares, I don't work


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning funsters. It's another belting sunny day here in the bits on the map you never look at. I don't know whether it's the heat, but I'm getting really bad night sweats. I think I'm menopausal. Though it's more likely tied to the neuro problems. I'll ask the it's-your-diabetes neurologists next Tuesday.

But enough of my bodily entropy. Anyone for brekkie? 

I've got a new supply of kippers, but as it's summer I've also got chilled rice pudding dusted with cinnamon, and cold or warmed bread pudding. Roll up


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Mike I just hate those * it's your diabetes conversations* too. As for your night sweats, from past experience I know just how unpleasant they are whatever the cause. 

Now, I don't think even I could quite manage that combination. However I could do with some serious comfort food some warmed bread pud and a mug of hot chocolate should do the trick. Thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Not feeling good today? Extremities behaving? We can't have you not firing on all cylinders. I do worry about my customers.

Anyway, there's not a problem on earth that can't be improved by lovely bread pudding and a hot chocolate. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I'm actually here at a respectable time today, had last night off, back on tonight  so in preparation may I have 2 white bacon rolls with Ketchup and a Latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. A night off? That must be severely bodily confusing.

Anyway, to prepare you for tonight's adventures, here's a pair of white rolls with crispy bacon and ketchup, and a Latte. 

And after you've eaten it, get to bed


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, morning everyone, exercised and showered here, so no need to distribute clothes pegs. I could murder a large slab of cold bread pudding with my coffee, nothing like the weather turning autumnal for the appetite to kick in.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Autumnal? It's about 25 degrees and blazing sunshine here. You're just living in the wrong part of the country. Glad you enjoyed your exercise this morning. Reminds me it's Tuesday

But leaving aside the season, here's a nice lump of cold bread pudding and a Latte to enjoy as your reward for being a good girl


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Autumnal? It's about 25 degrees and blazing sunshine here. You're just living in the wrong part of the country.


Thought that would be an opportunity for a comment on your weather! Enjoy it while you can. ( the sunshine, I mean, not the schadenfreude)


----------



## Seabreeze

Drowning in paperwork, the cinnamon dusted rice pudding sounds like a great treat for this task in hand! 
with a decaf tea of course!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike, I will try and sleep some more this afternoon, but not before I pop back later for some bread and butter pudding


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Drowning in paperwork, the cinnamon dusted rice pudding sounds like a great treat for this task in hand!
> with a decaf tea of course!



Morning Seabreeze. We can't have you working without sustenance

Here's a lovely bowl of cinnamon dusted rice pud and a decaf tea for you to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to go and get myself humanised for public consumption, then get out in the tropical heat to get supplies.

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies.

Maggie will serve any emergency stuff, of course.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, all. Gosh it's warm. Mrs B is hanging out the washing to bleach in the burning sun. Could do with some rain for a bit of relief.

Anybody needing any refreshment, come along in


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, I'll try to direct some rain from down here up to Mull 
Before I head back to my coffin for a top up sleep ahead of tonight, may I have some cold bread and butter pudding with cream and a pot of Assam please, should fill the belly nicely


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm not complaining about the rain mind, any night shifter will tell you it's easier to sleep when it's raining rather than sunny, and of course no disturbances  from lawnmowers


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. My gardener has just bought a flashy John Deere mower that cuts wet grass just as well as dry, so that bit of peace is out the window

So, to build you up for tonight, here's some lovely chilled bread and butter pudding, with cream if you need a cholesterol boost, and a pot of Assam. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. My gardener has just bought a flashy John Deere mower that cuts wet grass just as well as dry, so that bit of peace is out the window
> 
> So, to build you up for tonight, here's some lovely chilled bread and butter pudding, with cream if you need a cholesterol boost, and a pot of Assam. Enjoy



Oh no! Don't tell my neighbours about that


----------



## mikeyB

I think it cost around £800, so unless you live in Chelsea I don't think your neighbours will be bringing one home from Argos anytime soon


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> I think it cost around £800, so unless you live in Chelsea I don't think your neighbours will be bringing one home from Argos anytime soon



Phew, I live on a council estate so doubt anyone will be investing in one anytime soon


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone I hope you're well.

Did I hear rice pudding? I'm certain I did - if so please can I have a serving with cinnamon and nutmeg plus a strong black coffee to revive me. 

I had to brave town and now the schools have broken up the pavements just aren't big enough for everyone! I told an oik off for riding his scooter at me in a pedestrian area and the charmer told me to $%*& off. Oh well only 6 more weeks to go!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. Charming folk in your town then.

Well, there's all the charm you need in here So, a nice bowl of rice pud with cinnamon and nutmeg, and lovely strong black coffee for you to sit down with, put your feet up, and unwind


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.   ooooh rice pud, I'd like mine with nutmeg and some sultanas if you have any  please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. I've just experienced the pain of paying the painters, though the outside of the house looks lovely and bright. Oh well, redistribution of wealth and all that

I do have sultanas - or rather Maggie does (job demarcation - her dad was a union steward). Here's some creamy rice pud with nutmeg and sultanas for your enjoyment


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to close up for the day. Thanks all for the business. I've been personally testing sugar free IrnBru on your behalf. Scottish customers will of course think this is an abomination which should burn in the fires of hell. For some reason, Barrs call this IrnBru Extra. Anyway, it tastes just the same, and is just as gassy, and it's now available. For virtual carb die-hards the full fat version is of course available.

Anyway, for history buffs, today's the day in 1909 that Louis Bleriot became the first man to fly across the Channel, landing in a field near Dover. 50 years later, Hovercraft SRN-1 made its first channel crossing. I don't know if any of you ever crossed the channel on the bigger hovercraft. It was like going downstairs on a tea tray. Thank goodness for the tunnel.

It's also the day in 1907 that Sir Robert Baden Powell's experimental camp, to test the feasibility of scouting, began on Brownsea island near Poole in Dorset. I was never a scout. Scouts were all proddy do-gooders when I was a kid. I wasn't a do-gooder, or a proddy. You'll be relieved to know I've grown out of such thinking.

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15. 

Have a good evening, everyone, and a peaceful night's sleep, apart from Lucy who is working to put bread on the table while the rest of us snore


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, bit windy and wet here at the moment, though it will get better around lunchtime. 

Anyone fancy a carb free brekkie? Step this way...


----------



## Seabreeze

can I have a full Scottish brekkie but without haggis or those potato pancake things or mushrooms
I'll have a second Scottish square sausage to make up the difference there please
(I know, I might as well say a full English but with Scottish sausage not links!)
with a teapot of decaf tea - in one of your finest dribbly teapots!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Seabreeze. Fascinating- you can make those same changes on CalMac Ferries full Scottish, so you're in good company

So, a full Scottish with those amendments coming up, and a pot of decaf tea in a non-dribble teapot. I'll have you know all my teapots have had prostate surgery


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Morning Seabreeze. Fascinating- you can make those same changes on CalMac Ferries full Scottish, so you're in good company
> 
> So, a full Scottish with those amendments coming up, and a pot of decaf tea in a non-dribble teapot. I'll have you know all my teapots have had prostate surgery



I don't like or want to be a fussy eater, but some textures or tastes are just not my thing! ;-) 
gosh that's the holy grail - finding a cafe without dribbly teapots!


----------



## mikeyB

There's no such thing as a fussy eater. You're the customer, I bend to your will 

After all, I can't help it if you're weird


----------



## Ljc

Morning.  It's a bit breezy here Mike, They say it's going to rain here too, but it usually Slides past us .
I'm in need of a nice cold glass of orange juice first. 
Followed by a large Nescafé and a bubble sarnie topped with a runny fried egg please.


----------



## Robin

Phew, glad to hear about your teapots, Mike, it's a pet hate of mine. I always feel a cliché coming on..'if they can send a man to the moon, why can't they invent a non dribbling teapot'
However, I'll stick with a coffee this morning, tea is for early morning and afternoons.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning.  It's a bit breezy here Mike, They say it's going to rain here too, but it usually Slides past us .
> I'm in need of a nice cold glass of orange juice first.
> Followed by a large Nescafé and a bubble sarnie topped with a runny fried egg please.


Morning Lin, a glass of chilled fresh orange is yours.

Then a bubble sarnie with runny fried egg, plus a large Nescafé. Enjoy

Slightly more restrained brekkie this morning. You're not on a diet, are you?


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Phew, glad to hear about your teapots, Mike, it's a pet hate of mine. I always feel a cliché coming on..'if they can send a man to the moon, why can't they invent a non dribbling teapot'
> However, I'll stick with a coffee this morning, tea is for early morning and afternoons.


Morning Robin. Thank you for not mentioning that you've been to shops, changed the sheets and painted the shed. You always make me feel guilty about being a slob

Anyway, here's a nice Latte for you to enjoy. Have a good relax


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin, a glass of chilled fresh orange is yours.
> 
> Then a bubble sarnie with runny fried egg, plus a large Nescafé. Enjoy
> 
> Slightly more restrained brekkie this morning. You're not on a diet, are you?


Me on a diet,
 not in this cafe.  I wouldn't do such a horrible thing to you.


----------



## mikeyB

Thank goodness for that, Lin. I depend on you for the Range Rover payments


----------



## mikeyB

OK folks, as predicted the sun is peeping out from behind the clouds, and the rain has stopped. It's time for me to temporarily leave you to get in supplies, and some lunch to energise me for the fray.

Maggie will serve any emergency needs in the meantime.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya gang, I'm back and fully charged for an afternoon satisfying your inner needs.

Anyone for coffee and goodies? Form an orderly queue, please


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike and hello everyone. I'm back after a little break but ready for a generous slice of lemon drizzle cake and a latte please 

I trust you're as well as the maladies allow.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo, pleased your busy schedule allows a sojourn in the dark corners of this forum I'm in good nick, for me, gliding along below the radar of the exercise czars

Anyway, a welcome back with a slice of lemon drizzle and a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

it's been one of those days today, one step forward, two back - hey-ho!
A nice and sticky rum baba is called for after this day


----------



## mikeyB

Mum problems, or just one of those days? Nothing, I hope, that a nice cool squidgy sauce oozing rum baba can't put right.

So that's exactly what I'm  serving. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

It's nearly four o'clock so any chance of cucumber sarnies with the crusts cut off and a nice selection of cream cakes? I fancied that at the Manchester Midland once but they wouldn't let me in. Barstools. Just wait till I win the UKLotto...I won't go there!


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Mum problems, or just one of those days? Nothing, I hope, that a nice cool squidgy sauce oozing rum baba can't put right.
> 
> So that's exactly what I'm  serving. Enjoy



oh and a pot of decaf tea - mmmm just the job!

Fortunately not mum problems, thanks, it's just one of those days!
Least of all trying to bibliography books that are being evasive at the very least, rather trying it is, especially when a certain Citethis website doesn't know the book...


----------



## Lisa66

Afternoon everyone! Drizzly, blustery and warm in the south today. Decided to sort some kitchen cupboards. Well it appears to be a while since I cleared the dried food bit...things I have no idea why I bought, 3 boxes of creamed coconut, buckwheat, giant couscous!? ...and sooo many stock cubes! All tidy now.

Did I hear rumours of rice pudding? It feels like rice pudding weather today!


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> It's nearly four o'clock so any chance of cucumber sarnies with the crusts cut off and a nice selection of cream cakes? I fancied that at the Manchester Midland once but they wouldn't let me in. Barstools. Just wait till I win the UKLotto...I won't go there!


Afternoon Ditto. The Manchester Midland always had ideas above it's station. All fur coats and no knickers

So here's a plate of cucumber sarnies with crusts dutifully sliced off, and a selection of cream buns, trad, strawberry topped and chocolate. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> oh and a pot of decaf tea - mmmm just the job!
> 
> Fortunately not mum problems, thanks, it's just one of those days!
> Least of all trying to bibliography books that are being evasive at the very least, rather trying it is, especially when a certain Citethis website doesn't know the book...


Ah well, maybe a pot of decaf tea will un-addle your mind and everything will fall into place


----------



## mikeyB

Lisa66 said:


> Afternoon everyone! Drizzly, blustery and warm in the south today. Decided to sort some kitchen cupboards. Well it appears to be a while since I cleared the dried food bit...things I have no idea why I bought, 3 boxes of creamed coconut, buckwheat, giant couscous!? ...and sooo many stock cubes! All tidy now.
> 
> Did I hear rumours of rice pudding? It feels like rice pudding weather today!


Afternoon Lisa. Very noble occupation, clearing the kitchen cupboards. I'm not sure what giant couscous is, but I bet it would go down a storm at the local food bank. Something for the customers to feed to their rabbits to fatten them up for Christmas.

You did indeed hear rumours of rice pudding, so a bowl of that is coming your way as a reward for your efforts. Have a good self-satisfied relax


----------



## Lisa66

It's giant, is what it is! Sadly opened and out of date, like a few other things
Still at least I can open the door now without lentils scattering everywhere!

That sounds lovely, thank you. Not sure if I should ask...however...does the pudding have the skin on the top? Or is that extra? I seem to remember from my childhood that it was the best bit!


----------



## mikeyB

Would I serve rice pud without the skin? More than my life's worth among my discerning customers, Lisa


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are in fine fettle . I've just had a great sleep and am starving so may I have a full English, extra toast and a pot of Assam please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lucy. Great that you've had a good sleep, it makes work a lot easier without matchsticks to prop the eyes open I'm in good nick. No Tramadol for two days, so reality is a bit disconcerting, but otherwise fine

So, your regular afternoon brekkie, full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you, very enjoyable. May I also have some of that lovely Scottish shortbread to take with me to work tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the late reply, Lucy, I was discussing infrastructure with the gardener. Yes, of course you can have some lovely buttery shortbread in one of those grease proof bags that they used to sell broken biscuits in the Co-op when I was a nipper.

I like all this retro stuff, but shortbread should never be wrapped in non-breathing plastic anyway. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I'm just waving as I pass the cafe on the way to the pub Mike. Ma in law has had a bad fall now and looks like a panda with huge black, scarlet eyes that extend all round her face. Looks shocking! Vodka!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyB

For you, or her Amigo? I do hope she hasn't injured any more than her dignity.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> For you, or her Amigo? I do hope she hasn't injured any more than her dignity.



Fortunately she doesn't drink and I'm hoping she hasn't either. Has just recovered from a broken hip! 

I'll have a strong coffee and some cheese and biscuits please,


----------



## mikeyB

Oops, sorry Amigo, I became unconscious. Old age. A nice strong coffee and a selection of cheeses with biscuits. No charge for that because of my dalliance in the land of Nod.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for the late reply, Lucy, I was discussing infrastructure with the gardener. Yes, of course you can have some lovely buttery shortbread in one of those grease proof bags that they used to sell broken biscuits in the Co-op when I was a nipper.
> 
> I like all this retro stuff, but shortbread should never be wrapped in non-breathing plastic anyway. Enjoy




Thank you Mike, I will have my shortbread with my 3am cuppa 
May your Trammadol free days continue


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I've been told to stop watching cricket and go and cook some food. By Maggie. Must check her overtime rates

Anyway, it is time I closed and returned to my real life responsibilities, which apparently includes cutting a slice of lemon for a G&T for the boss.

Today's mini history lesson is that on  this day in 1945 the nation said thank you to Winston Churchill, and elected a Labour government by a landslide. Clement Attlee said "We can deliver the goods". And they did..the NHS in the teeth of opposition from Tories, and even more from doctors. Free eye tests and specs. British Rail. Child benefit. The list of social changes was enormous, and so popular that the country voted in Churchill again in 1952 knowing he was so drunk and addled that none of these changes would be undone. Mind you, the Tories have had to wait 60 years to undo the NHS by stealth in front of a compliant populace in England, and with an unelected dictator. Oh well.

Speaking of dictators, on this day in 1952, Eva Peron died of cancer. Great career move.

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good nights kip.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all,I'm opening up. My therapist told me to do that. 

Bollards to that. Went to bed at 12.30, woke up at 9.30. So, feeling mightily refreshed, I'm ready to watch the start of the test match, seeing England embarrassed in Ultra HD. Incidentally, I might even serve some breakfasts, you lucky people. 

Anyone for brekkie? All reasonable requests considered, but no champagne brekkies, please.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, I've got some local smoked salmon if you want to include that in your brekkie creation. The source is the local salmon farm, if you like to know these things. I don't invent false "Loch" names like the supermarkets do. Only around 12 food miles, mind.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
Wow Mike 12.30 till 9.30 I'm impressed. 
I'm glad you're open,  I would love two buttery kippers a buttered doorstep to mop the lovely juices a large Nescafé a couple of gingernuts and a spoon please


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike! Ooh, one of my favourite breakfasts, smoked salmon and cottage cheese ( or proper cream cheese, none of your Philadelphia types). So yes please, and a coffee. 
You'll be glad to know I'm just sitting around watching other people work this morning, and supplying them with tea and coffee. Having the patio relaid, so it works as a place to put a garden chair, and not as a series of paddling pools.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> Wow Mike 12.30 till 9.30 I'm impressed.
> I'm glad you're open,  I would love two buttery kippers a buttered doorstep to mop the lovely juices a large Nescafé a couple of gingernuts and a spoon please



Morning, Lin. I'm not supposed to sleep that long according to the books. I'm turning into a teenager

Anyway, here's two lovely plump Isle of Mull kippers, dripping in butter, a buttery doorstep, large Nescafé and ginger nuts to dunk. (With spoon). That's what I call a breakfast. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike! Ooh, one of my favourite breakfasts, smoked salmon and cottage cheese ( or proper cream cheese, none of your Philadelphia types). So yes please, and a coffee.
> You'll be glad to know I'm just sitting around watching other people work this morning, and supplying them with tea and coffee. Having the patio relaid, so it works as a place to put a garden chair, and not as a series of paddling pools.


Morning Robin. Are patios laid by patio hens? 

Anyway, away from philosophical questions, I had a hunch the smoked salmon would attract the sophisticated clientele in this cafe.

So, smoked salmon with cottage cheese and a Latte to help you relax while watching other folk work. Watch your bank account mysteriously deplete


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, nice quiet morning. I've got to go and get showered and shaved, ready for the shower dodging trip to Spar to discover what goodies have arrived in the Thursday delivery.

I'll be back later for coffee and yummy stuff, and Lucy's brekkie when she emerges from her silk lined coffin.

Maggie will serve any emergency coffees in the meantime.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I'm back in action, if you call slobbing in front of the TV watching cricket 'action.'

While you ponder that, anybody want coffee and goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike  I hope you are keeping well and enjoying the cricket 
 I'm all rested and have tonight off, yippee  so it's time to celebrate with a couple of crispy bacon rolls and a Latte please


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon folks. Oh a restorative latte and blueberry muffin for me please. You've never played bingo until you've had a game on a Dementia unit. Amazingly, the winner was asleep but the caller was playing for her. Most engaged with it intently but didn't actually mark any numbers off but they enjoyed the interaction nonetheless


----------



## mikeyB

Great, a night off to confuse your metabolism. Mind you, my metabolism struggles with office hours, so never mind

Anyway, to help with your little celebration here's a couple of crispy bacon rolls and a Latte, then you can have a comfy post prandial doze


----------



## Lisa66

I bet you shot up Mike after that last catch! Rice pudding was lovely thanks, _almost_ as good as my mums! 

Spent the morning thinking it was Friday, not sure if I'm pleased or disappointed now I know it's not. Any chance of a scone, any variety and a tea please?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Great, a night off to confuse your metabolism. Mind you, my metabolism struggles with office hours, so never mind
> 
> Anyway, to help with your little celebration here's a couple of crispy bacon rolls and a Latte, then you can have a comfy post prandial doze




Thank you, later tonight I will have a few glasses of the red stuff (by that I mean wine, I'm not a vampire, honest!) and that will do the trick nicely


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon folks. Oh a restorative latte and blueberry muffin for me please. You've never played bingo until you've had a game on a Dementia unit. Amazingly, the winner was asleep but the caller was playing for her. Most engaged with it intently but didn't actually mark any numbers off but they enjoyed the interaction nonetheless


Afternoon Amigo. That sounds like ace fun. Mind, I think Bingo went down the tubes when they banned smoking. Hard worked ladies, fag in gob, running five cards per game. The ultimate harmless pursuit, ruined by do-gooders.

So, a blueberry muffin and a Latte to nurse your losing streak. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lisa66 said:


> I bet you shot up Mike after that last catch! Rice pudding was lovely thanks, _almost_ as good as my mums!
> 
> Spent the morning thinking it was Friday, not sure if I'm pleased or disappointed now I know it's not. Any chance of a scone, any variety and a tea please?


Hi Lisa. I didn't so much jump up as moan inwardly Thank you for the comments about the rice pudding. That is one of the things that is never as good as mums used to make, like home baked bread.

I never know what day it is anyway, being retired has its many pleasures

Here's a mug of tea and a nice cream scone for you to enjoy


----------



## Hazel

hello everyone - Mike can I have a lemon tea and 2 ginger nuts, please kind sir.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel, keeping well?

Well, if not, two of your 5-a-day in your order should help, lemon being a fruit and ginger a root vegetable.

Lemon tea and two ginger nuts coming up for you to enjoy


----------



## Lisa66

Was a cracking catch! Think my husband wishes he was that agile behind the stumps on a Saturday! Although if he asks, of course he is!!

Sun came out just in time for scone, so perfect thank you. Son has gone for a run and turned test match off at rain break...so no distractions for a while now! Are you sure it's not Friday? Think I've wound down too early


----------



## mikeyB

Gosh, Lisa when I was working I started winding down on a Tuesday morning (sorry for that late response, my iPad logged me out due to inactivity. My brain does that, too)


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and the gang 

I'd love another serving of your nutmeg crusted rice pudding if there's any spare with a double shot black coffee, please 

Just back from the dentist, teeth all fine £20.60 spent on a check up. The dentist said I deserved a badge for very good brushing. Woohoo - he didn't actually give me a badge though not even a sticker!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. And not even a lollipop for being a good girl. Modern standards, eh?

I'll reward you you with a bowl of nutmeg crusted rice pudding and a double shot Americano. Enjoy


----------



## Lisa66

Hmmm, stating that I've wound down suggests that I wound up at some point earlier in the week....not sure I did this week...I'll start again Monday


----------



## Lisa66

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and the gang
> 
> I'd love another serving of your nutmeg crusted rice pudding if there's any spare with a double shot black coffee, please
> 
> Just back from the dentist, teeth all fine £20.60 spent on a check up. The dentist said I deserved a badge for very good brushing. Woohoo - he didn't actually give me a badge though not even a sticker!




The dentist we saw when we were children used to give us Spangles if our teeth were good!? I always chose the cola flavour....fortunately didn't do my teeth any harm.


----------



## Amigo

What does your avatar say Lisa? I can't make out the words.

Ooo rice pudding with a crusty top...you've been holding out on me Mikeyboy. Is it only for your favourite patrons?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening everyone, evening Mike, seeing as I'm not working tonight I'm back for some sweet treats so may I have a slice of whatever cake is going and a pot of Assam please


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> What does your avatar say Lisa? I can't make out the words.
> 
> Ooo rice pudding with a crusty top...you've been holding out on me Mikeyboy. Is it only for your favourite patrons?


Hi Amigo. Specsavers? Folk have been gobbling rice pudding for two days

So you can have a big bowl to catch up Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. Specsavers? Folk have been gobbling rice pudding for two days
> 
> So you can have a big bowl to catch up Enjoy



Well that's ok then. I probably haven't been paying close enough attention to your delicacies Mike. Either that or I'll blame the cataracts!


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Evening everyone, evening Mike, seeing as I'm not working tonight I'm back for some sweet treats so may I have a slice of whatever cake is going and a pot of Assam please


Hi Lucy. Quite right, Make the most of it

Here's a slice of lemon drizzle and a pot of Assam to enjoy


----------



## Flower

Lovely thanks Mike. I am now in need of real rice pudding, must stop doing this to myself!  

No badge, no lollipop, not even any free samples of toothpaste, still I'm just glad to have an NHS dentist!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lucy. Quite right, Make the most of it
> 
> Here's a slice of lemon drizzle and a pot of Assam to enjoy




Lovely, thank you Mike


----------



## Lisa66

Amigo said:


> What does your avatar say Lisa? I can't make out the words.
> 
> Ooo rice pudding with a crusty top...you've been holding out on me Mikeyboy. Is it only for your favourite patrons?



It is a bit small isn't it, I shall have to get one of my technical staff (daughter and son) to assist me. It says...
"Hey girl
No, I didn't fall asleep while you were describing your upcoming sewing and craft projects
I just closed my eyes to visualise them better
They look amazing"

Sometimes seems very apt in this house!


----------



## Ditto

Flower said:


> I'm just glad to have an NHS dentist!


Me too. 

Can I have a huge plate of mash with heaps of Lurpak on it please? Yum.


----------



## Amigo

Lisa66 said:


> It is a bit small isn't it, I shall have to get one of my technical staff (daughter and son) to assist me. It says...
> "Hey girl
> No, I didn't fall asleep while you were describing your upcoming sewing and craft projects
> I just closed my eyes to visualise them better
> They look amazing"
> 
> Sometimes seems very apt in this house!



Aww yes I see!  Lol


----------



## Ditto

Just watching the news; some numpty nearly killed himself eating cherry stones.  He'll be trying rhubarb leaves next...


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Just watching the news; some numpty nearly killed himself eating cherry stones.  He'll be trying rhubarb leaves next...



Bet it didn't do his teeth much good either!


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Me too.
> 
> Can I have a huge plate of mash with heaps of Lurpak on it please? Yum.


Blimey, Ditto, what would Dr Atkins say? Never mind, I'll do that for you. Do you want a lady-like fork with that, or a dessert spoon?


----------



## mikeyB

Mind you, Maggie is a bit cross. I've used up her supplies for home made potato cakes for brekkie


----------



## mikeyB

Right, now that I'm in everyone's bad books I'm off to finish off making a thin crust pizza. Extra crunch guaranteed by mixing 1/4 semolina with the 00 flour.

I've shoved tonight's main "on this day" feature to the General Forum, but for art lovers, today's the day that Vincent Van Gogh strolled into the field where he had painted Cornfield With Flight of Birds, and shot himself. He died two days later, so he was obviously a better painter than a shot.

Which reminds me of a War Pension claim from a soldier who tried to shoot himself, but missed. Slight graze on his right temple. Make of that what you will. 

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15.

Have a good evening, everyone, and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike
I hope you are in good health this morning. 
Just paid my vehicle tax, need a pot of tea and a cinnamon bun after that! 
Cue lots of grumbling at potholes when I am out and about on my errands!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, and good morning Seabreeze.

Unfortunately Road Tax doesn't go into the local council coffers. It just goes to central government as part of their tax income. Thieves

However, that doesn't stop me from supplying you with a pot of tea and a cinnamon bun to enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone.  Wonder Who's nicked the sun. 
I've just put the shopping away and am in need of sustenance. A glass of orange juice ,  eggy bread topped with black pud and a very large Nescafé please , couple you leave out some gingernuts for me. Ta


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. It was glorious sunshine first thing here, now it's raining sideways. Oh well.

So, orange juice first, then eggy bread with black pud atop, plus a large Nescafé. Won't improve the weather any, but should give you a lift

And yes, request noted. Will do.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, how are you today? I hope your legs are behaving.
I'm keeping regular hours today, well until the other half returns from work later, then I'll be going back to bed for a couple of hours  so may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. Feels a bit strange serving  you breakfast in the morning

My legs are behaving today, they are certainly going in the same direction as the rest of me wants to go, so that's a plus

So, one full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam for you to enjoy in peace and quiet


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for my absence, had to go down to the docs. Nothing significant, so let's carry on as normal. So, cheeky and insufferable, I'm back in your service


----------



## Amigo

Glad to see you surface for afternoon service Mike. I need my virtual carb pre-load to sustain me until the vodka and crisps come round tonight! 

Now let's think what my tum desires...actually I'd love a toffee apple. Haven't had one for years and my hubbie always had to start it off for me! 

If you've no toffee apples, I'll have a latte and any cake needing using up please.


----------



## Seabreeze

A pot of decaf tea please and a chunk of your shortbread will be just the job

It's blowing a hoolie out there, chancing my luck with washing on the line, hopefully I won't be sending messages to the north sea oil rig to return my stuff!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, may I trouble you for a coffee and a slice of lemon drizzle cake before I head off to my coffin for a top up snooze


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> A pot of decaf tea please and a chunk of your shortbread will be just the job
> 
> It's blowing a hoolie out there, chancing my luck with washing on the line, hopefully I won't be sending messages to the north sea oil rig to return my stuff!



Afternoon Seabreeze. Appropriate username if ever there was one

A pot of decaf tea coming up, and a couple of pieces of Isle of Mull rustic shortbread. One piece of that put my BG up 1.5 Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Hope things are improving for you Mike.

Given that it is weigh in day tomorrow - I don't give a rat's ass - cos untill I get this bowel thing sorted, no matter what I eat, it ain't coming out - not even after elephant strength laxatives.    So kind sir, bring on the ginger nuts, packet and a pot of builders tea.

The one good thing, albeit I find strange, I have lots inches now almost 20 inches from my waist, 12 from hips and 10 up top.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, may I trouble you for a coffee and a slice of lemon drizzle cake before I head off to my coffin for a top up snooze


Afternoon Lucy. Best to have a top up before a kip, it'll help the sleep process. Medically proven, honest.

So, a slice of lemon drizzle and a Latte to send  you off into the land of Nod


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Hope things are improving for you Mike.
> 
> Given that it is weigh in day tomorrow - I don't give a rat's ass - cos untill I get this bowel thing sorted, no matter what I eat, it ain't coming out - not even after elephant strength laxatives.    So kind sir, bring on the ginger nuts, packet and a pot of builders tea.
> 
> The one good thing, albeit I find strange, I have lots inches now almost 20 inches from my waist, 12 from hips and 10 up top.



Sorry you're suffering bowel problems Hazel but seriously, don't just keep taking laxatives, you might have a blockage. Hope you've seen the doc and feel better soon.


----------



## Amigo

Hey what's with all the queue jumping this afternoon...I was first!


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hope things are improving for you Mike.
> 
> Given that it is weigh in day tomorrow - I don't give a rat's ass - cos untill I get this bowel thing sorted, no matter what I eat, it ain't coming out - not even after elephant strength laxatives.    So kind sir, bring on the ginger nuts, packet and a pot of builders tea.
> 
> The one good thing, albeit I find strange, I have lots inches now almost 20 inches from my waist, 12 from hips and 10 up top.


Afternoon Hazel. That is a transformation if ever there was one. Brilliant. But where has it gone? 

You can ponder that physics question while you munch a plate of ginger nuts, and drink this builder's tea laced with phenolphthalein. Enjoy, but don't go out the house


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> Sorry you're suffering bowel problems Hazel but seriously, don't just keep taking laxatives, you might have a blockage. Hope you've seen the doc and feel better soon.



These are from GP, and she has referred me for a colonoscopy.   Already had a x-ray which showed a calcified lymph node????

Fed up - only going once every 7 to 10 days.
Needs to get sorted


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Glad to see you surface for afternoon service Mike. I need my virtual carb pre-load to sustain me until the vodka and crisps come round tonight!
> 
> Now let's think what my tum desires...actually I'd love a toffee apple. Haven't had one for years and my hubbie always had to start it off for me!
> 
> If you've no toffee apples, I'll have a latte and any cake needing using up please.


Hi Amigo, my fault, sorry. And I did go to Specsavers.  As you probably guessed, I don't do toffee apples. I can't afford the insurance. So here's a Latte and a slice of lemon drizzle, then you can still get one of your five-a-day.

Am I forgiven ?


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon. I'm ready for my pre prepared gingernuts nand a Nescafé please Mike.  
O dear @Hazel that sounds horrid.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lin. As promised, your ready softened ginger nuts are nice and ready for consumption.

So here they are, along with a Nescafé for you to enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, my fault, sorry. And I did go to Specsavers.  As you probably guessed, I don't do toffee apples. I can't afford the insurance. So here's a Latte and a slice of lemon drizzle, then you can still get one of your five-a-day.
> 
> Am I forgiven ?



Of course you're forgiven. However in the non-virtual world you'd have heard my protestations! lol 

Probably safer to operate a no toffee apple rule. Along with pork scratching, they keep the dental profession well heeled.

Lemon drizzle cake is always welcome


----------



## mikeyB

I've just eaten a real apple, Red Delicious. And it was. Strangely, apples have virtually no effect on my BG. Possibly because the lunchtime Humalog is hanging on to catch late afternoon indulgences. 21 years and I still haven't got it all figured.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> I've just eaten a real apple, Red Delicious. And it was. Strangely, apples have virtually no effect on my BG. Possibly because the lunchtime Humalog is hanging on to catch late afternoon indulgences. 21 years and I still haven't got it all figured.




If you haven't got it all figured then there's no hope for me


----------



## mikeyB

Nah, Lucy. What fun is there being diabetic if you don't find things out every day? It must be so boring being normal


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, time for me to leave you. Thanks for the business and banter. Weekend starts now, so all restraints off. England have got SA 95 for 7, so all's well with the world. 

Fairly boring day historically, though quite a few got deaded. 1540, Thomas Cromwell was beheaded for promoting Henry VIII's marriage to Ann of Cleves. What a temper, eh? 1794, Maximilian Robespierre, one of the leaders of the French Revolution was guillotined, and in 1865, Dr Edward Pritchard was the last man to be publicly hanged in Scotland for killing his wife and mother in law. I'm amazed a Scottish jury convicted him. Must have had a bad solicitor, not using the defence of justifiable homicide.

Anyway, the real  hero is Sir Thomas Harriott, who brought potatoes to Britain from Colombia for the first time on this day in 1586. Without him there would be no chips, no mash and no crisps. And no me - my antecedents came over from County Mayo in the potato famine.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. 

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep. I sleep just fine, but it's a pest waking up sticking to the PJs from the night sweats. Time was when sweating in bed wasn't caused by sleeping...


----------



## Ditto

> I'm amazed a Scottish jury convicted him


 

I thought Walter Raleigh brought spuds over!  My favourite food ever and I'm so ignorant.


----------



## Robin

Just had to google this @Ditto ( I need to get a life) According to this article, Walter Raleigh nicked Harriot's spuds and tobacco and hotfooted it to Good Queen Bess claiming he'd found them.
http://www.turtlebunbury.com/history/history_irish/history_irish_harriott.htm


----------



## Ditto

Noooo!  The dastardly fiend! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Marshmallow

*leaves A note on the door*

Can I please order a cup of good old English tea, some bacon, beans and mushrooms. Oh and a sausage or 2. I am working tomorrow so will need it to take away xx


----------



## mikeyB

If that's before I open at 10.15, Marshmallow, you'll find your order in a special heat preserving container out front. Nobody will nick it because it's inside a cardboard box labelled clinical waste.


----------



## Seabreeze

AWOL!
Seabreeze is unavailable for a couple of days
Maybe she's finally run away with the circus to become a trapeze girl and to do the wall of death sideshow


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I'm all showered, shaved, moisturised, and anointed with Polo Blue Eau de toilette. So with me at my most seductive, I'm ready for the fray.

Brekkie anyone?

I'll miss you, Seabreeze. Please don't run away to the circus, not because it's an unreliable trade, it's just that my profits will drop


----------



## Ditto

I wondered what that pong was? I'd like a mug of coffee made with milk and one heaped teaspoon of sugar and 2 boiled eggs, 4 rounds of toasted Hovis slathered with Lurpak thank you very glad.


----------



## Ljc

Good  morning. _Sniff cough............ oooo er 
 _
I'm in need of a strong Nescafé please if you don't mind I'll have my brekkie outside today. 
A full Scottish and my usual toast n marmalade please 

_
_


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ditto. Pong? I'll have you know that stuff is £50 a bottle. That's aroma, my dear, drives women insane with desire

Anyway, while you struggle to keep your hands off me, here's a milky coffee, boiled eggs and four slices of toasted Hovis dripping with butter. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good  morning. _Sniff cough............ oooo er
> View attachment 4221 _
> I'm in need of a strong Nescafé please if you don't mind I'll have my brekkie outside today.
> A full Scottish and my usual toast n marmalade please


Morning Lin, sorry you're under the weather. No need to sit outside, just sit by the open window, then the pigeons can catch your cold

So, a full Scottish followed by toast and lime marmalade with a strong Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone whatever level of wellness you're in today. I'll have a nice morning coffee and some warm croissants please Mike but not before I wish you and the lovely Mrs B a wonderful special Wedding Anniversary for this weekend  x


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Thanks for that - the actual day is tomorrow, but we'll be going out this evening for an Italian sod the carbs meal. 40 years is a long time without remission

So, here's a nice Latte and warm croissants to set you up for the day.

Good band last night? Suitably deafened?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. Thanks for that - the actual day is tomorrow, but we'll be going out this evening for an Italian sod the carbs meal. 40 years is a long time without remission
> 
> So, here's a nice Latte and warm croissants to set you up for the day.
> 
> Good band last night? Suitably deafened?



Not a fantastic band by my more sophisticated rock standards Mike but they got the crowds jiggling and singing along so job done.

Yes I'd assumed the actual day would be tomorrow. We always got married on Saturdays back in the day...none of this late afternoon on a Tuesday business with stag and hen nights 3 months before! 

We are also going for an Italian for our Ruby Wedding in a fortnight. Poor timing meant my son was born on our wedding anniversary many years later so his birthday always trumps in terms of celebration


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps, well, more than a tad disappointed with a gain - but given I had not poo'd for nearly 2 weeks, despite eating loads of fibre, zilch, nothing!!

Hopefully the medics can help

poached eggs on brown toast - builders tea thank you Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. Don't worry about the gain, I'm sure when your problem is sorted that will become a loss. Like you, I hope the medics can get you sorted. Mind, when they do I bet seismometers across the country will fire out red alerts.

So, to add to the problem, here's a couple of poached eggs on brown toast and a mug of builder's tea to enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps, well, more than a tad disappointed with a gain - but given I had not poo'd for nearly 2 weeks, despite eating loads of fibre, zilch, nothing!!
> 
> Hopefully the medics can help
> 
> poached eggs on brown toast - builders tea thank you Mike



I hope they've got this colonoscopy scheduled soon Hazel. In all seriousness, if you start experiencing pain, present at A&E. I don't want to alarm you but I lost a friend through a ruptured bowel and the GP had just been giving her laxatives. Two weeks is a long time when you're eating normally. Has anyone examined you or done any tests yet? 

Apologies for diverting morning service but Hazel's situation concerns me.


----------



## mikeyB

No worries Amigo, that's normal cafe chat. Like you, I worry about our Hazel, but it sounds like the situation is on the radar of the medics.


----------



## Hazel

Ah bless you, yes I have had an exray, which showed a calcified lymph node in LFQ of thje abdomen.   The consultant said nothing to worry about.  Ongoing visits to Gp, who prescribed sachets of strong laxitives, which will hopefully kick in soon - lots of rumblings so I am hopeful.    I just want it sorted, sooner and to know, why


----------



## mikeyB

It's when the rumblings stop you have to worry, Hazel, so maybe things may sort themselves out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang, all settled? I've got to go and get some supplies and lunch, once I've reached a vertical position. 

I'll be back later to serve tea, coffee and goodies.

Behave yourselves in the meantime, or if you don't, don't get arrested


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Morning Hazel. Don't worry about the gain, I'm sure when your problem is sorted that will become a loss. Like you, I hope the medics can get you sorted. Mind, when they do I bet seismometers across the country will fire out red alerts.
> 
> So, to add to the problem, here's a couple of poached eggs on brown toast and a mug of builder's tea to enjoy



Cheers Mike


----------



## Ditto

:: ponders what to have for tea ::  I really must learn to eat to live rather than live to eat...I quite fancy a tub of Tunnocks. I've been looking at the website. Nummy.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, thanks to a couple of Tramadol, I'm back in action and ready to serve. I need to work up an appetite. Got a romantic table for two booked at the Italian in the village at 8.00, so you'll get a full afternoon's attention. That's if I don't fall asleep, mind

Anyone fancy coffee and goodies? (Ditto, if you would like to state your selections from Tunnock's website, I'll be happy to help out.)


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all. Mug of builder's tea, please Mike. Nothing to eat, I'm saving myself for a Mille Feuille and a bucket of insulin later. Braved Oxford today. Two major improvements to the Park and Ride service. 1) The opening of a Patisserie Valerie just by the bus stop and 2) Electronic signboards at the bus stop, telling you when the next bus is due, so you can work out if you've time to dive in and buy cakes.

Enjoy your Anniversary meal tonight!


----------



## Amigo

I've survived the kamikaze pensioners with hazardous shopping trolleys and the crowds spending their end of the month salaries...town was a total nightmare! I'm ready for a nice cup of tea and anything carby, unhealthy or cholesterol laden! 

Those Patisserie Valerie places are deliciously evil @Robin. The cakes look divine and totally forbidden!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all. Mug of builder's tea, please Mike. Nothing to eat, I'm saving myself for a Mille Feuille and a bucket of insulin later. Braved Oxford today. Two major improvements to the Park and Ride service. 1) The opening of a Patisserie Valerie just by the bus stop and 2) Electronic signboards at the bus stop, telling you when the next bus is due, so you can work out if you've time to dive in and buy cakes.
> 
> Enjoy your Anniversary meal tonight!



Afternoon Robin. Is Oxford still stuck in the 20th century? Electronic signs at bus stops have been around for more than a decade elsewhere. 

Anyway, here's a mug of builder's tea while you gaze wonderingly at aeroplanes


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. Is Oxford still stuck in the 20th century? Electronic signs at bus stops have been around for more than a decade elsewhere.
> 
> Anyway, here's a mug of builder's tea while you gaze wonderingly at aeroplanes


To be fair, they've had them for a couple of years, ( see, we do catch on eventually) but until recently when they gave up trying to send the bus straight through the centre, they were simply a work of fiction.


----------



## Hazel

Mike, while I remember, I hope you have an enjoyable evening tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I've survived the kamikaze pensioners with hazardous shopping trolleys and the crowds spending their end of the month salaries...town was a total nightmare! I'm ready for a nice cup of tea and anything carby, unhealthy or cholesterol laden!
> 
> Those Patisserie Valerie places are deliciously evil @Robin. The cakes look divine and totally forbidden!


Afternoon Amigo. I'm pleased you didn't mention kamikaze pensioners on mobility scooters. Mind you, that was probably an accidental omission. 

My monthly pension hasn't come in yet. Not that I'm skint, at least not until I get one of those chairs that recline and tilt up. You know, the ones they show on the telly adverts with totally fit people getting out of the chair and walking away unhindered with a stupid grin on their faces.

Anyway, my pet hates won't get you nourished, so here's a nice mug of tea and a Danish pastry containing within  it cream and chunks of chocolate. With a baked on sugar glaze. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike, while I remember, I hope you have an enjoyable evening tonight


Thanks, Hazel, I know I will, though of course no alcohol will be involved. I'm hoping to blag a free sweet for mentioning the wedding anniversary.


----------



## Ljc

Ooo Mike can I have one of those Danish pastries that Amigo has and a Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. Of course you can have one of those Danish Pastries, they're not just for youngsters like Amigo. 

So, one Danish pastry and a Nescafé coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Enjoy your celebratory meal tonight Mike.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. Of course you can have one of those Danish Pastries, they're not just for youngsters like Amigo.
> 
> So, one Danish pastry and a Nescafé coming up. Enjoy


Oy


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone and a Happy Wedding anniversary to you and your wife 

I'm in need of a nice bun please, a vanilla danish pastry drizzled with icing would be tops if Amigo and Lin don't mind sharing  plus a strong black coffee to keep me alert.


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone and a Happy Wedding anniversary to you and your wife
> 
> I'm in need of a nice bun please, a vanilla danish pastry drizzled with icing would be tops if Amigo and Lin don't mind sharing  plus a strong black coffee to keep me alert.



You can share a Danish pastry with me anytime Flower!  I only get territorial over the creme brûlée! Lol


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> I'm hoping to blag a free sweet for mentioning the wedding anniversary.



If the anniversary doesn't get you a free sweet tell them you're hypo and only a dessert will solve it- worth a shot  Obviously using diabetes as an excuse is not to be condoned - only when absolutely necessary 

Thanks Amigo, I'll happily share a Danish but your creme brulee is not on my radar!


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone and a Happy Wedding anniversary to you and your wife
> 
> I'm in need of a nice bun please, a vanilla danish pastry drizzled with icing would be tops if Amigo and Lin don't mind sharing  plus a strong black coffee to keep me alert.


Sorry for the late reply, Flower, I was prostituting myself on the pancreatitis forum.

So, a vanilla Danish pastry drizzled with icing and a double shot Americano to give you a bit of zip


----------



## Flower

Lovely thanks Mike  You don't tout your buns elsewhere do you?


----------



## mikeyB

Good heavens no. This is the only outlet for carb free goodies in the UK. This cafe and you lot are unique


----------



## mikeyB

And, of course, certifiably mad


----------



## Carolg

Can I have a nice wee cranberry and raspberry tea to recover from my shopping expedition please


----------



## Carolg

Catching up on posts, so happy anniversary to you and your wife. Lot of years so have a good time tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Just in time Carol, I was just about to go and smarten up a wee bit.

So, here's a nice cranberry and raspberry tea, and a free piece of shortbread to dunk as I'm in a good mood


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, my dinner suit has shrunk, so casual wear is the order for the evening. So is no wine for me, just bubbly water. Well, I might have a taste...

Anyway, I wouldn't leave you without reminding you of important events in history. Today is the day in 1938 when the first edition of The Beano was published. This was totally unconnected with the start of the War a year later.

This wasn't though- in 1883 on this day Benito Mussolini was born in Predappio. Created a mighty army equipped with armoured vehicles that only moved backwards. Fat loser.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 ish for brekkie. 

Have a good evening everyone (I will, for sure) and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Just in time Carol, I was just about to go and smarten up a wee bit.
> 
> So, here's a nice cranberry and raspberry tea, and a free piece of shortbread to dunk as I'm in a good mood


Thanks you are a life saver. Enjoy tonight


----------



## Marshmallow

mikeyB said:


> If that's before I open at 10.15, Marshmallow, you'll find your order in a special heat preserving container out front. Nobody will nick it because it's inside a cardboard box labelled clinical waste.


It was delicious thanks Mike x


----------



## mikeyB

Well that was delicious. New chef knows what he's about. Home made minestrone using fresh veg, seafood fettuccine, all local, and tiramisu. All preceded by a wallop of Humalog. Time will tell if I got that right.

Now relaxing with a vape and -don't tell anybody- a small 20-year old Tobermory. Well, you only ever get one 40 year wedding anniversary, and one or two more pancreas cells painlessly dying won't be missed

See you all  tomorrow


----------



## Ljc

It's 1245 and You've got me drooling.  It sounds as though it was well worth that wallop of Humalog.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Well that was delicious. New chef knows what he's about. Home made minestrone using fresh veg, seafood fettuccine, all local, and tiramisu. All preceded by a wallop of Humalog. Time will tell if I got that right.
> 
> Now relaxing with a vape and -don't tell anybody- a small 20-year old Tobermory. Well, you only ever get one 40 year wedding anniversary, and one or two more pancreas cells painlessly dying won't be missed
> 
> See you all  tomorrow


Happy Anniversary Mike!


----------



## Ljc

Hope you're just having a nice lie in Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang, I was indeed having a nice lie in. I woke up about 15 minutes ago Anyway, no matter. I feel great, so no worries. BG was a tad high this morning, but it's only one day, isn't it? Nobody's perfect 

Anyone for a late brekkie


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning gang, I was indeed having a nice lie in. I woke up about 15 minutes ago Anyway, no matter. I feel great, so no worries. BG was a tad high this morning, but it's only one day, isn't it? Nobody's perfect
> 
> Anyone for a late brekkie


Yes please. Glad you had a nice meal


----------



## mikeyB

What do you fancy this morning, Carol?


----------



## Carolg

Nice wee cooked affair. Soft fried egg, black pudding, bacon and beans please with brown sauce and a cup of coffee thanks then I will be off into the garden to do some work


----------



## Ljc

A tad high is ok after a celebratory meal but feeling fine is great. 
Yes I could do with some brunch.

First off A very large Nescafé is in order as I've had to drag the hoover out from its hiding place and force it to do its  exercises.
It's now sulking in the cupboard swearing at me and groaning.
The next obstacle is the mop and bucket they're even worse than the hoover
So I'll need a full Scottish followed by 3 slices of really black toast and lime marmalade to fortify me for the next battle please.


----------



## Amigo

Happy 40th Mr. & Mrs. B! Glad you had an enjoyable anniversary meal 

Well I've just smashed a glass casserole dish to smithereens so left hubbie to clear it up...

I'll have a nice coffee and a custard Danish pastry please Mike. I'm on making home made meatballs on order of son but the pasta portion will have to be tiny.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Nice wee cooked affair. Soft fried egg, black pudding, bacon and beans please with brown sauce and a cup of coffee thanks then I will be off into the garden to do some work


Sounds good to me Carol

So, egg, black pud, bacon and beans coming up with a coffee to fuel you up for an afternoon's honest toil. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> A tad high is ok after a celebratory meal but feeling fine is great.
> Yes I could do with some brunch.
> 
> First off A very large Nescafé is in order as I've had to drag the hoover out from its hiding place and force it to do its  exercises.
> It's now sulking in the cupboard swearing at me and groaning.
> The next obstacle is the mop and bucket they're even worse than the hoover
> So I'll need a full Scottish followed by 3 slices of really black toast and lime marmalade to fortify me for the next battle please.


Morning Lin.

These battles are draining. Don't forget the ironing, as well

One full Scottish coming up, with three slices of scorched toast with lime marmalade for you to enjoy while ignoring the rest of the jobs on this day of rest


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Happy 40th Mr. & Mrs. B! Glad you had an enjoyable anniversary meal
> 
> Well I've just smashed a glass casserole dish to smithereens so left hubbie to clear it up...
> 
> I'll have a nice coffee and a custard Danish pastry please Mike. I'm on making home made meatballs on order of son but the pasta portion will have to be tiny.
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone


Morning Amigo. I nearly had the meatballs last night. Using pork, beef or a mix? That casserole dish would be Pyrex, which does shatter easily, but doesn't leave sharp shards.

Anyway, here's a custard Danish pastry and a Latte to enjoy while OH nips out for a new casserole dish


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. I nearly had the meatballs last night. Using pork, beef or a mix? That casserole dish would be Pyrex, which does shatter easily, but doesn't leave sharp shards.
> 
> Anyway, here's a custard Danish pastry and a Latte to enjoy while OH nips out for a new casserole dish



A mix of pork and beef and yes thankfully it was Pyrex and very old and seasoned...like me!


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin.
> 
> These battles are draining. Don't forget the ironing, as well
> 
> One full Scottish coming up, with three slices of scorched toast with lime marmalade for you to enjoy while ignoring the rest of the jobs on this day of rest


Stop swearing mikeyb. Ironing ...on a sunday


----------



## Ljc

Ironing Nooooooooooooooooooooooo. Never !!!!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, after an unintended brief appearance, I must disappear for a while to get sorted for the rest of the day. I do apologise for suggesting ironing on a Sunday,  I didn't mean to give folk nightmares

Anyway, I'll be back later for coffee and goodies. I brought back some tiramisu from the restaurant to share among you to indulge in before you all start cleaning the bathroom...

I'll just get my coat. See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, ready and waiting. Forgot to tell you, I told the restaurant that I would be coming down in a wheelchair. The restaurant is not really big enough to whiz round in, but I'd told them I could walk short distances. They were waiting for me, and cos it was raining they wheeled the chair into the shed round the back while we went in, and brought it round to the front door when we left. And they gave us the table nearest the door. You won't get that get service here, I'll tell you that

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Ey up Mike.  (Hope you don't mind the overly familiar greeting ).  After cutting the hedges which is quite hard work - I'm a cyclist so not much upper body strength (come to think of it not a great deal of lower body strength either ) I'm having a break from picking up the cuttings because of a rain shower.  Please may I have a macchiato and a slice of lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon Mike. That's what I call great customer care. Oh I don't know you're not bad on customer care yourself, the strange thing is  I never need my stick when I come in here. 

No coffee for me . I would love a thick banana milkshake and strawberry tart if you have one please


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Ey up Mike.  (Hope you don't mind the overly familiar greeting ).  After cutting the hedges which is quite hard work - I'm a cyclist so not much upper body strength (come to think of it not a great deal of lower body strength either ) I'm having a break from picking up the cuttings because of a rain shower.  Please may I have a macchiato and a slice of lemon drizzle cake.


Afternoon Matt, good to see you. I believe there's a rain shower, nobody else will. 

Still, you deserve a reward, so here's a macchiato and slice of lemon drizzle. Put your feet up and relax


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon Mike. That's what I call great customer care. Oh I don't know you're not bad on customer care yourself, the strange thing is  I never need my stick when I come in here.
> 
> No coffee for me . I would love a thick banana milkshake and strawberry tart if you have one please


Afternoon Lin. It's magic in here. Even I don't need a stick

There'll always be strawberry tart in summer, so here you are, with a thick banana milkshake. I found the thickest bananas I could. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike, Matt. Lin and everyone 

It's magic indeed! Crutches- what crutches? Good to hear you had a lovely evening Mike .

Anyhow, polishing done, I am high on the lovely smell of beeswax polish and fancy something with buttercream- so a wedge of coffee Swiss Roll which I will dissect and eat buttercream first like a lady and a medium black coffee as I don't want to get too high on caffeine what with all the polish fumes floating around!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. Gosh, you've been working too. What with working on Sunday, and the magic no crutch or stick environment in here, we're  all doomed to burn in hell. 

Still, there's no need to give up enjoying it while we can, so here's a nice wedge of chocolate Swiss roll, and an Americano with extra hot water to enjoy

Oh, and here's  a couple of tissues to wipe your chin


----------



## Hazel

Despite what the GP prescribed, lots of walking yesterday, lots of onions, oranges and a weight gain, still no movement.

So blow it Mike can I have a lemon tea and a very LARGE piece of Dundee cake


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. What do GPs know anyway.

So sure, here's a lemon tea with a very large piece of Dundee Cake, which contains at least three of your 5-a-day, if nothing else. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

oooohh fabulous - thank you


----------



## Robin

Happy Anniversary, Mike. Mug of tea please, And a piece of shortbread. I'll sit by the door, I'm not showered after riding yet. 
Though we did get showered half way through with rain, but then the sun came out and we steamed gently for the rest of the lesson til dry. So no excuse for stopping hedge cutting clearing, Matt!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Hope it was grand ride out. I don't mind you steaming in the corner, it's magic in here. 

Here's a mug of tea and a lump of rustic shortbread to enjoy while you reflect on a satisfying day out before the rigours of cooking dinner.

Take away? Maybe not, you'd probably have to drive into the next county


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, evening Mike, well actually morning for me . Happy wedding anniversary to yourself and Mrs B, glad you had such a lovely dinner and someone to serve you for a change 
Seeing as I'm living in the midst of a topsy turvy circadian clock may I have 2 bacon rolls and a coffee please, and also a slice of strawberry tart to take for my elevensies tonight, thank you kindly


----------



## mikeyB

Evenmorning Lucy. Thanks for that, it was nice to be waited on for a change. And I've been expecting you for brekkie - I hope you had a good kip ahead of the night's travails.

So, here come two crispy bacon rolls and a coffee, and a goodly slice of strawberry tart for your elevensies. Or twelvies, or twosies, depending on how long you can resist. Whatever, just enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I'd like a lovely creamy trifle please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. I can tell you're scanning the cricket times, and it hasn't quite finished yet...

So, a lovely creamy trifle comes your way before the bell tolls time. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Take away? Maybe not, you'd probably have to drive into the next county


Well, Sunday is a traditional home cooked roast, but we do well for visiting vans, so provided you want fish and chips on Fridays, wood fire cooked pizza on Mondays and Thai on Tuesdays, we're all set up.


----------



## mikeyB

Right my partners in crime, the cricket day has ended. Time for me to do some cooking. Had a text from my daughter asking if they can come up here for Christmas. On the list of stupid questions, that comes pretty high, I'd say Thanks for all the good wishes on our wedding anniversary, much appreciated.

Anyway, no history tonight, just an under the radar news story. The highland Perthshire village Dull, which has for a while been twinned with the Oregon town of Boring, is now attached to the New South Wales town of Bland. Local Dull councillor Ian Campbell has promised a riveting reception to the Mayor of Bland Shire.

Tourists flock to the sign on the road into Dull to be photographed next to it. Most folk think the name derives from the Gaelic word for meadow, but some think it may derive from 'dul ' the Gaelic word for a trap.

There's no doubt about the derivation of Bland, which is named for a medical practitioner and politician William Bland who was transported to Tasmania in 1814 for manslaughter. 

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 ish for brekkie, and, quite likely, even more boring tales 

Have a good evening, and a good night's sleep, free of dull and boring dreams


----------



## Ditto

:: posts note thru door :: 

_Hope you had a fandabidozi anniversary._ 

::heads off to sleep under a boat::


----------



## Seabreeze

Felicitations Mike  
hope you've had a great anniversary


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, 29 minutes late. Temporary change of schedule due to curcumstances which I have no intention of boring you with

So, good morning everyone, pleasant weather here i.e. Not raining yet.

Brekkie anyone?

Ta for the good wishes, Ditto and Seabreeze


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good morning Mike, bet you weren't counting on me making an appearance at this ungodly hour  I've just been notified my shift has been cancelled for tonight so have decided to have a very early breakfast so I can sleep tonight, so may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam please. 
I hope you are well and your errant legs are behaving themselves today


----------



## Ljc

Morning everybody.
Mike I hope all is ok now.  Yes I would like some brunch .
A Nescafé and 3 slices of white doorsteps toasted to my special requirements  ,spread  with smooth peanut butter and lime marmalade please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. I saw your post on another thread, and nearly told you to get to bed.

Anyway, it's nice to have a sort of normal day, so here's a full English with extra toast and pot of Assam to enjoy at your unexpected lesure

I'm in fair nick, so not complaining, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning everybody.
> Mike I hope all is ok now.  Yes I would like some brunch .
> A Nescafé and 3 slices of white doorsteps toasted to my special requirements  ,spread  with smooth peanut butter and lime marmalade please.


Morning Lin. As I said, just a change of schedule, not anything new, so back to normal now, thanks.

So, 3 white doorsteps toasted to within an inch of becoming charcoal, spread with smooth peanut butter and lime marmalade, the mere thought of which makes me feel queasy, but, whatever turns you on. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'd better go and get some supplies. I've just had a visit from our DaveW, and his lovely wife who are on holiday on the island this week. Ben, our vicious guard dog almost licked 'em to death.

Anyway, I'll see you later after I've collected my commission from the coffee shop down the road who do lovely home baking and light lunches, and where I've sent Dave and Lucy for their lunch

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm back in action, ready for anything, apart from World War III that Trump seems to want to start. 

Never mind, out with a blaze of glory I say. Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Hazel

Hello Mike - can I have a lemon tea and Dundee cake, seems to have started the ball rolling.   Need all the help I can get


----------



## mikeyB

I might just patent our Dundee Cake, then. We can negotiate your slice of the commission.

Speaking of slices, here's a goodly slice of Dundee cake and lemon tea to keep the ball rolling. Enjoy (everything!) x


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon folks 

I'll join Hazel in a slice of Dundee cake too please and a nice pot of tea (Tetleys or Yorkshire tea will suffice).

Still no movement in the lowlands Hazel? 

Back having endured ear splitting screams from kids in the supermarket who seem far too excited to be off school. Why must kids scream so much now, the noise level made my head ache!


----------



## Hazel

It has started thanks - still a LONG way to go


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> I might just patent our Dundee Cake, then. We can negotiate your slice of the commission.
> 
> Speaking of slices, here's a goodly slice of Dundee cake and lemon tea to keep the ball rolling. Enjoy (everything!) x



Cheers Mike - I love Dundee cake, wedding cake, Christmas cake, apple or rhubarb tart, basically anything with lots of fruit.

You may have a 'regular' customer for the next week or so.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I'm flagging badly and in need of something sweet and sugar laden to keep me going and a very strong coffee please, but not Dundee cake


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon folks
> 
> I'll join Hazel in a slice of Dundee cake too please and a nice pot of tea (Tetleys or Yorkshire tea will suffice).
> 
> Still no movement in the lowlands Hazel?
> 
> Back having endured ear splitting screams from kids in the supermarket who seem far too excited to be off school. Why must kids scream so much now, the noise level made my head ache!



Afternoon Amigo. That was my Dundee cake did that for Hazel. With a little GP help, I suspect, but I'm taking all the credit.

So, a slice of that Dundee cake for you (Don't wander too far from a loo, would seem to be an appropriate health warning) plus a nice pot of Yorkshire Tea. Enjoy, and beware


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I'm flagging badly and in need of something sweet and sugar laden to keep me going and a very strong coffee please, but not Dundee cake


Afternoon Lucy. That's your circadian rhythm going unrhythmic. The afternoon droop. 

Sugary, eh? Well, here's an ultra strong coffee and a slice of Baklava, which is the most sugary thing on earth. Apart from sugar, that is. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you, delicious, that'll do the trick


----------



## Seabreeze

G'day!

did somebody mention Dundee cake? what a splendid idea - I've got some nice Wensleydale cheese to go with that
Dundee cake and a pot of decaf tea please Mike


----------



## Hazel

For any diabetic police out there - my consumption of Dundee cake is purely on medical grounds - honest!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> G'day!
> 
> did somebody mention Dundee cake? what a splendid idea - I've got some nice Wensleydale cheese to go with that
> Dundee cake and a pot of decaf tea please Mike



Afternoon, Seabreeze. Mum keeping ok? Don't let her near the cake, it'll put her in ICU.

So, a slice of Dundee cake and a pot of decaf tea is yours to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> For any diabetic police out there - my consumption of Dundee cake is purely on medical grounds - honest!!!


That'll never stand up in court, Hazel. Mind you, with a Scottish jury...


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, I need a mug of builder's tea and something indulgent, I just had to sprint down the garden to rescue two loads of washing from the sudden downpour. So I now have one lot nearly dry with splashmarks, and another lot wetter than when it went out to sort out and hang on the indoor rack. (The Met is still showing wall to wall sunshine, needless to say.)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. It's quite sunny here. I should make a comment about the sun shining on the righteous, but most folk would reckon that's perverse.

Anyway, it's a sod when that happens, specially when the met has told porkies. Sue them.

For consolation, here's a mug of builder's tea and for indulgence, here's a slice of tiramisu I've kept in the chiller since our visit to the Italian. Double mark up, I'm afraid, but it is rather nice. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> for indulgence, here's a slice of tiramisu I've kept in the chiller since our visit to the Italian. Double mark up, I'm afraid, but it is rather nice. Enjoy


Ooh, Tiramisu, one of my favourites, good call!


----------



## mikeyB

It's all part of the skill, Robin, divining customer's weak points, specially on the more expensive stuff....


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Afternoon folks
> 
> I'll join Hazel in a slice of Dundee cake too please and a nice pot of tea (Tetleys or Yorkshire tea will suffice).
> 
> Still no movement in the lowlands Hazel?
> 
> Back having endured ear splitting screams from kids in the supermarket who seem far too excited to be off school. Why must kids scream so much now, the noise level made my head ache!


Because they are allowed to scream


----------



## Carolg

If I'm not too late, have you got a wee bit rhubarb crumble or pie and custard and a wee cup of coffee please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Carol. Here's a tip. If cricket is on telly, I'm happy to stay open till I hear from one of the other residents  that it's time to eat. The dog eats at six. The OH must be obeyed

So here's some rhubarb crumble and a small coffee while you peruse the telly schedules. Enjoy

By the way, a note to other cafe dwellers, I've got a good crop of gooseberries for gooseberry crumble tomorrow.


----------



## Carolg

Thanks mikey. Yum yum. Came home from holiday to find birds had scoffed my gooseberries which were nicely ripening. Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Seabreeze. Mum keeping ok? Don't let her near the cake, it'll put her in ICU.



Anyone helping themselves to my Dundee cake is looking at being in ICU!


----------



## mikeyB

I think I'll call it a day, now. Thanks for all the business and banter.

Normally, I would do a bit of history in the "on this day" mode. But today marks the start of the Battle of Passchendaele 100 years ago. Here is a poem written by Charles Hamilton Sorley, a Scottish poet who was just 20 when he was killed at the Battle of Loos in 1915. He knew what he was in for...

All the hills and vales along
Earth is bursting into song,
And the singers are the chaps
Who are going to die perhaps.
O sing, marching men,
Till the valleys ring again.
Give your gladness to earth's keeping,
So be glad, when you are sleeping.

Cast away regret and rue,
Think of what you are marching to.
Little live, great pass.
Jesus Christ and Barabbas 
Were found the same day.
This died, that went his way.
So sing with joyful breath,
For why, you are going to death.
Teeming earth will surely store
All the gladness that you pour.

Earth that never doubts nor fears,
Earth that knows of death, not tears,
Earth that bore with joyful ease
Hemlock for Socrates
Earth that blossomed and was glad
'Neath the cross that Christ had,
Shall rejoice and blossom too
When the bullet reaches you
Wherefore men marching
On the road sing!
Pour your gladness on earth's head
So be merry, so be dead.

This not a poem that is recited at the Festival of Remembrance, so I suppose you're not familiar with the nihilism of the common soldier. Such a bloody stupid waste of humanity.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 ish. The delay this morning was caused by the need to shower off the stickiness caused by these flipping night sweats. I'll set the alarm early tomorrow to fit that in.

Have a good evening, and a good night's sleep everyone. I will, I just wake up damp, so have to avoid electric sockets.


----------



## Hazel

Sleep tight x


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> I think I'll call it a day, now. Thanks for all the business and banter.
> 
> Normally, I would do a bit of history in the "on this day" mode. But today marks the start of the Battle of Passchendaele 100 years ago. Here is a poem written by Charles Hamilton Sorley, a Scottish poet who was just 20 when he was killed at the Battle of Loos in 1915. He knew what he was in for...
> 
> All the hills and vales along
> Earth is bursting into song,
> And the singers are the chaps
> Who are going to die perhaps.
> O sing, marching men,
> Till the valleys ring again.
> Give your gladness to earth's keeping,
> So be glad, when you are sleeping.
> 
> Cast away regret and rue,
> Think of what you are marching to.
> Little live, great pass.
> Jesus Christ and Barabbas
> Were found the same day.
> This died, that went his way.
> So sing with joyful breath,
> For why, you are going to death.
> Teeming earth will surely store
> All the gladness that you pour.
> 
> Earth that never doubts nor fears,
> Earth that knows of death, not tears,
> Earth that bore with joyful ease
> Hemlock for Socrates
> Earth that blossomed and was glad
> 'Neath the cross that Christ had,
> Shall rejoice and blossom too
> When the bullet reaches you
> Wherefore men marching
> On the road sing!
> Pour your gladness on earth's head
> So be merry, so be dead.
> 
> This not a poem that is recited at the Festival of Remembrance, so I suppose you're not familiar with the nihilism of the common soldier. Such a bloody stupid waste of humanity.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 ish. The delay this morning was caused by the need to shower off the stickiness caused by these flipping night sweats. I'll set the alarm early tomorrow to fit that in.
> 
> Have a good evening, and a good night's sleep everyone. I will, I just wake up damp, so have to avoid electric sockets.


Oh Mike, what a poem, so thought provoking and sad. I found a book in local hairdressers showing pictures and history of various battles an how many died in certain places. So sad, and I agree, such a waste of lives


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. Grotty weather here. Slightly late again due to an inadvertent lie in. Fell out of bed last night, so a I'm bit achy here and there. "What are you doing?" Said OH. "Getting old" sez I. 

Anyway, now I'm here and in one piece, so far, anyway, anyone want brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone.
Oh no Mike  that's all you need becoming acquainted with the floor causing you more aches and pains. Hope you're ok. 

It's a bootiful day here .  May I have a large strong Nescafé,  a mixed grill plus two slices of crusty white well buttered bread please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I'm ok, thanks. I get knocked down, I get up again. You're never going to keep me down.

Anyway, that's quite enough singing for one morning.

One mixed grill coming up, two slices of crusty white well buttered, and big strong Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, hope you're OK after your nighttime tumble and your aches soon disappear. I think I'm coming down with something, high reading this morning and I'm  very shivery, so I'd better not breathe on anyone  May I have a pot of Assam and some white toast please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy, sorry you're not feeling tip top. Two Paracetamol and a pink gin usually works. For anything

So, let's see if a pot of Assam and a couple of slices of white toast can give you a bit of a lift 

If not, call me


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I must go and get some supplies, and have a nice hot shower to ease the creaking. Not too much, though, I'm seeing the it-must-be-the-diabetes neurologists tomorrow.  

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies


----------



## Ljc

I'm going to sit here on this bench and enjoy the sunshine till you open again. 
If I should be asleep which is most likely , I'd appreciate it if you'd wake me up with a Nescafé and  a couple or three gingernuts and a spoon please , Thanks.


----------



## Robin

Eek, here am I all showered and hair dried after exercise class, about to go and have tea with a friend, and I'm going to get rained on! So if I may, I'll just pop in for a few minutes ( maybe time for a quick shortbread if I forage behind the counter)  til the shower passes over.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'm going to sit here on this bench and enjoy the sunshine till you open again.
> If I should be asleep which is most likely , I'd appreciate it if you'd wake me up with a Nescafé and  a couple or three gingernuts and a spoon please , Thanks.


Afternoon Lin. Wake up, I'm back. WAKE UP!!!

I've got you your three gingernuts and Nescafé. And a spoon for the sludge. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Eek, here am I all showered and hair dried after exercise class, about to go and have tea with a friend, and I'm going to get rained on! So if I may, I'll just pop in for a few minutes ( maybe time for a quick shortbread if I forage behind the counter)  til the shower passes over.


Afternoon Robin. If you could perhaps remove your sweetly scented body from the hallowed ground behind the counter, I will serve you  a chunk of shortbread and advise 2 units of short acting. Or maybe 3. Anyway, have a nice nibble


----------



## Amigo

We've had a taste of all the seasons here today and just back in from lunch out and a bit of retail therapy.

A nice latte and a custard slice would be divine just now 

Hope you're all geared up for the 'oh no it's not diabetes' debate tomorrow Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Sorry, brief delay for a post lunch doze, that's the morning Trammies saying bye bye. I don't think there will be much of a debate tomorrow, I know what's wrong with me, and I expect them to agree. I just pray the transport comes through. 

Anyway, you and custard again A Latte and custard slice coming up for you to enjoy. As if if you wouldn't


----------



## mikeyB

You might be interested to learn that I got a letter from the DWP today. It said that they now have the information they need to decide if they can award me PIP. Nice of them to let me know.

 I like receiving statements of the bleeding obvious.


----------



## mikeyB

And a phone call from Hospital Transport just confirmed I'll be picked up at 8.00 tomorrow morning for the 8.40 ferry, and be picked up from the ferry in Oban for transport to the Deathstar.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> And a phone call from Hospital Transport just confirmed I'll be picked up at 8.00 tomorrow morning for the 8.40 ferry, and be picked up from the ferry in Oban for transport to the Deathstar.



Looks like the plan is coming together and as for the DWP...it's in the bag!


----------



## Robin

Good luck with your 'it's your diabetes' meeting tomorrow (was going to say Consultation, but that seems the wrong word).


----------



## mikeyB

I wish, Amigo, Nothing's ever in the bag with the capricious ( that's the kindest word I can think of) DWP.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I wish. Nothing's ever in the bag with the capricious ( that's the kindest word I can think of) DWP.



Can't think of a single reason why they'd turn you down Mike but fingers crossed.

You'll be clearing off soon to make dinner in the real world. I might be safer having virtual cups of coffee. I fell asleep earlier with a cup of coffee in my hand and woke up with it in my lap. It had slowly dribbled down the side of me. I thought I'd wet myself! 

Not been the best day health wise...I think I need oiling!


----------



## mikeyB

That's the first thought I had with the night sweats, actually, but the bed wasn't wet. 

Well, folks, I'm going to have to close early, mainly for the daft reason that my iPad is running out of juice, and I can't use my phone easily because my typing finger isn't accurate enough. Even this gets revised all the time. Sorry.

Anyway, there's just enough leccie left to tell you that on this day in 1932 the very first Mars Bar was produced in Slough. The hypo diabetic's wet dream, for which we are all thankful. And despite getting smaller, they are still quite enough for even 2.5, if you don't mind being boosted to 10

As previously mentioned, I'm off to see the neurologists at the Queen Elizabeth II University Monolith in Glasgow tomorrow. I'll let you know the result on Thursday if I can escape. I hope the force is with me

So no sneaking in and nicking stuff. I know what you lot are like. Just a thin veneer of civilisation. *

See you Thursday morning, 10.15

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep. I'll be in bed by 10.30, up at 06.00 to make my butty for the journey. And try and behave tomorrow

*I love you all, really


----------



## Ljc

Best of luck with the , it's your diabetes meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Ditto

Yes best of luck. Come back soon, you make me laugh, you are so funny.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

All the best for today Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Just sitting in the back of an ambulance on the way home. Aiming for the 17.00 ferry, so expect news around 6.30. Good to see everyone is behaving. Thanks for all the good wishes


----------



## mikeyB

As promised, here's the news. Saw the Professor, and he declared me to be a mystery. I think he was trying to tie in my neuropathy symptoms with the tremor and stiffness. Never mentioned diabetes once, until I chided him that he hadn't. Took it rather well, I thought.

Anyway, I have to have a very expensive sort of scan that measures the level of dopamine in my brain. He definitely thinks there something going on in my brain, which is a better opinion than I got from my Latin teacher. 

So, before my iPad dies, here are the opinions:

1. Parkinson's disease- best bet, for me
2. Parkinson's Plus - don't think so, they're mostly genetic syndromes and are usually symmetrical, which I'm not. The plus means a shortened lifespan ending in dribbling dementia. Not much of a plus in my humble opinion.
3. Motor neurone disease. _Very_ long shot. It's been going on too long and I'm not dead yet.

The Prof is referring me to the movement disorder specialist who will pontificate on the final diagnosis after consideration of the scan. He won't mention diabetes either.


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to say, all this has completely knackered me, I'm taking tomorrow off as well. I'll be back in one piece (if I can find all the bits) on Friday.

Sorry


----------



## Robin

MikeyB...International Man of Mystery. Has a certain ring to it.
Glad you survived the day.


----------



## Hazel

See you in Friday - take care xx


----------



## Amigo

Hi Mike and glad the day is over. Rest and recuperation is definitely needed now. Despite this humourous veneer, this is serious stuff and I'm sending a gentle hug. Sounds like one of those things they diagnose by elimination of other possibilities but I think you're already on to the cause yourself.

Sweet dreams. I'm otherwise occupied tomorrow anyway x


----------



## Ditto

Glad you're back safe and sound.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Have a good rest Mike and take care x


----------



## Ljc

Look after yourself Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Just to let everyone know, I will be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. I did need a day off today, it's really taken until now to get back to full function. An unfortunate incident this morning suggests I need to be on medication ASAP to counteract this slowness. The PJs are in the wash. Reminded me of being a student after 8 pints....but humiliating.

I can't let this message go without mentioning that in this day in 1492, Christopher Columbus set off on his first voyage to America, looking for a westward route to India. It's all his fault, then. He wouldn't have bothered if somebody had thought of the Suez Canal earlier. Oh well, it can't be undone now.

See you tomorrow


----------



## Ditto

Oh dear, a rest day sounds like a good idea, some down time. What did he want to go to India for? I've forgotten. Thank goodness for Google...

See you tomorrow. Did you watch Fargo? What did you think? I was muddled at the bit where his car packs up on that deserted road and then after all the shenanigans he just drives off no problem. I never know what's going on!


----------



## Carolg

Gentle hug from me as well mikey. Take care and remember the comfort to keep those pj's nice and comfy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sorry to hear that Mike, I hope you feel brighter tomorrow, take it easy


----------



## Northerner

Hope you are feeling better tomorrow Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks everyone. I feel better now, folks, don't you worry. I'll be plaguing you lot tomorrow just as normal. High as a kite on Tramadol, mind


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone.

It's a well miserable day here - one of those days when you feel like you're living in a Tupperware box. Never mind, it keeps the tourists subdued.

I'm not miserable though, I'm on tip top form, and ready to serve your orders for brekkie.


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, glad to hear you're on form. I'll just take up residence in a corner of the café today, please, with a pot of tea. Builders are still attacking the patio outside the kitchen window, and daughter is occupying the living room. We have a huge festival taking place on the estate down the road, which happens to be where daughter's office is, so after battling through the crowds ( and that was just the security guards) yesterday, boss suggested she might like to work from home today. There's also Countryfile Live taking place at Blenheim, so gridlock on all roads this weekend, I'm pulling up the drawbridge and staying put.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, glad to hear you're on form. I'll just take up residence in a corner of the café today, please, with a pot of tea. Builders are still attacking the patio outside the kitchen window, and daughter is occupying the living room. We have a huge festival taking place on the estate down the road, which happens to be where daughter's office is, so after battling through the crowds ( and that was just the security guards) yesterday, boss suggested she might like to work from home today. There's also Countryfile Live taking place at Blenheim, so gridlock on all roads this weekend, I'm pulling up the drawbridge and staying put.


I don't blame you for pulling up the drawbridge and staying put, I would too.


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, I'll have some crispy bacon, two fried eggs and some crispy mushrooms please with a cup of tea.

Glad normal service has been resumed. We are off looking for 'things' for the front living room. I know people enjoy this kind of refurb business but not me. The mess is more than my joints can cope with!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, glad to hear you're on form. I'll just take up residence in a corner of the café today, please, with a pot of tea. Builders are still attacking the patio outside the kitchen window, and daughter is occupying the living room. We have a huge festival taking place on the estate down the road, which happens to be where daughter's office is, so after battling through the crowds ( and that was just the security guards) yesterday, boss suggested she might like to work from home today. There's also Countryfile Live taking place at Blenheim, so gridlock on all roads this weekend, I'm pulling up the drawbridge and staying put.



Morning Robin. Sounds like a time to stay wrapped up, earplugs in, and have a mini hibernation. Don't worry, I'll keep you supplied. So here's a pot of tea for starters, and because of your unenviable situation, a free coffee for daughter and a pack of Skittles. Reproduce the workplace


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, I'll have some crispy bacon, two fried eggs and some crispy mushrooms please with a cup of tea.
> 
> Glad normal service has been resumed. We are off looking for 'things' for the front living room. I know people enjoy this kind of refurb business but not me. The mess is more than my joints can cope with!


Morning Amigo. Shopping for 'things' drives me mad, I don't envy you.

So, here's a nice brekkie, two eggs, bacon and mushrooms and a cup of tea. That should just about be enough to grease your joints, anyway

Does 'things' include a 50 inch 4K Ultra HD telly? Or does OH not get a look in on any decisions made?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike. Glad you're to hear you're in top form as I have this feeling we're going to keep you busy. 
I'd love a softly  poached egg on top of black pud on toast and a large strong Nescafé please.


----------



## Ljc

@Amigo . I don't envy you.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. Shopping for 'things' drives me mad, I don't envy you.
> 
> So, here's a nice brekkie, two eggs, bacon and mushrooms and a cup of tea. That should just about be enough to grease your joints, anyway
> 
> Does 'things' include a 50 inch 4K Ultra HD telly? Or does OH not get a look in on any decisions made?





Got the aforementioned tv Mike. It's the soft furnishings, flooring, new fire, sofas etc. OH does the technical/practical stuff and leaves colours etc. to me


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning Mike. Glad you're to hear you're in top form as I have this feeling we're going to keep you busy.
> I'd love a softly  poached egg on top of black pud on toast and a large strong Nescafé please.


Morning Lin. I'm in top form cos a test match is just starting, so all's well with the world

Anyway, here's a brekkie for my favourite 'different every day' customer. Soft poached eggs on black pud on scorched toast, and a large strong Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone

Mike, can I order please poached eggs on brown toast and a pot of builders tea.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, Hazel. Feeling OK today? In working order? I am, though I might get a T-shirt made with "Do it with Tramadol " printed on it. Don't you try that though, I think it's a bit constipating...

Poached eggs on toast and a pot of builder's coming up for you to enjoy

Have a good relax


----------



## Hazel

Colonoscopy booked for 29th Aug at 8.30 at my local, Hairmyres hospital.

Early appt, something to do with 24 hour fast and being insulin dependant


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, now I can move I will, got to go and get showered, shave and presentable, then shopping and lunch.

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies, but as ever, Maggie will help out in emergencies


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Colonoscopy booked for 29th Aug at 8.30 at my local, Hairmyres hospital.
> 
> Early appt, something to do with 24 hour fast and being insulin dependant


That's good news, though not exactly something to look forward to. The prep is worse than the procedure if you have sedation.

Let's hope they can get to the bottom of your problems. 

(After that little remark it's a good job I'm off for a while)


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm back in action, fed and watered, watching England struggle in the Test match  at sunny Old Trafford.

So I expect you'll all disturb my idyll by asking for coffee and yummy stuff. Well, go on then


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, good to see you back and in good shape, may I have a large coffee and a slice of Victoria sponge please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Not working tonight then, to confuse your battered circadian rhythm even further. Never mind, buy a Euromillions ticket tonight.

And after that bit of career guidance (no charge, by the way) here's a goodly slice of your favourite Victoria Sponge and a large coffee, before you jet off to sun kissed beaches with your winnings


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike, I hope all goes well 

I could really do with a piece of caramel shortbread with a strong black coffee to restore my vim and vigour after 40 minutes on the phone about my electricity bill.  Many thanks


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon folks...back from ordering 'things' and now ready and in need of a nice cup of tea and a piece of that Victoria Sponge please.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike, I hope all goes well
> 
> I could really do with a piece of caramel shortbread with a strong black coffee to restore my vim and vigour after 40 minutes on the phone about my electricity bill.  Many thanks



Afternoon, Flower. The best time to ring a power company is about 4.25 on a Friday, because they want to get home and can't be bothered to argue. That's a useful tip for the DWP, as well.

Anyway, to restore your depleted energy stores, here's a chunk of caramel shortbread and  shudderingly strong black coffee that would energise a brick. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon folks...back from ordering 'things' and now ready and in need of a nice cup of tea and a piece of that Victoria Sponge please.


Afternoon Amigo. A successful trip then, I hope. So while you put your Visa card in the fridge to cool it off, here's a  nice slice of Victoria sponge and a cup of tea. Have a good relax


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. A successful trip then, I hope. So while you put your Visa card in the fridge to cool it off, here's a  nice slice of Victoria sponge and a cup of tea. Have a good relax



Oh it's our Ruby Wedding present to each other Mike so no worries  I really could eat a nice piece of cake in the real world! Need to fortify myself for tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Amigo,  to continue celebrations call in later for a Creme brûlée on the house before your descent into the den of evil


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, Amigo,  to continue celebrations call in later for a Creme brûlée on the house before your descent into the den of evil



Celebrations not till next weekend Mike but you know I never refuse a creme brûlée!


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone.     Can I have a lemon tea, and 2 ginger nuts, please.

Thank you


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel. Sorry for the earlier quip, couldn't resist. I blame the drugs

Anyway, to take your mind off future events, here's a lemon tea and 2 ginger nuts. Shows self confidence, spurning the Dundee cake. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, end of day 1 in the test match, and fairly evenly balanced. I wouldn't fancy facing Jimmy Anderson on an Old Trafford pitch tomorrow, though.

For non cricket lovers, which I guess means all of you, on this day in 1914, Great Britain declared war on Germany for violating the treaty of London. Daft buggers. Couldn't they have sorted it out over the phone? 

Anyway, enough of stupid politicians. I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies and treating Amigo's hangover. 

Have a good evening, and a pleasant night's sleep. I could sleep for Scotland, but I suppose that's easier as your substantia nigra rots away. Got to take the positives- festination is fun

See you tomorrow


----------



## Ditto

> substantia nigra


Gonna have to google...


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - very happy - lost 7lbs today, woohoo!!!!

Can I celebrate with poached eggs on toast  and builders tea - thank you


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning campers. 

I tell you what, I'm feeling old. I'm just watching a recording of last evenings T20 cricket game between Birmingham (Warwickshire) and Worcester, a local derby. Bowling the last over for Birmingham was Keith Barker. I remember little Keith in nappies.


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone - very happy - lost 7lbs today, woohoo!!!!
> 
> Can I celebrate with poached eggs on toast  and builders tea - thank you


Well done Hazel, after your recent problems I was trying to resist any comments like, I bet you're flushed with success, but failed!

Morning Mike, time for a cappucino and an almond croissant, I think. Things have quietened down here now all the festival goers have arrived and been corralled in the campsites, I might venture out on foot later.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone - very happy - lost 7lbs today, woohoo!!!!
> 
> Can I celebrate with poached eggs on toast  and builders tea - thank you


Morning Hazel. I knew you would have a great result today.  That must really give you a lift before your imminent bum tunnelling.

Here's two poached eggs on brown toast and a pot of builder's tea to celebrate.


----------



## Ljc

Well done Hazel.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Well done Hazel, after your recent problems I was trying to resist any comments like, I bet you're flushed with success, but failed!
> 
> Morning Mike, time for a cappucino and an almond croissant, I think. Things have quietened down here now all the festival goers have arrived and been corralled in the campsites, I might venture out on foot later.


Morning Robin. Glad it's a bit quieter. Tomorrow night will be a bummer, mind.

Anyway, while it's peaceful here's a cappuccino and almond croissant to enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Glad it's a bit quieter. Tomorrow night will be a bummer, mind.
> 
> Anyway, while it's peaceful here's a cappuccino and almond croissant to enjoy


We are just in the middle of a huge thunderstorm with hail, I nearly felt sorry for the campers, and the Countryfile visitors at Blenheim down the road...then I remembered it is self inflicted misery.


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, schadenfreude Robin, the most delicious emotion in my opinion


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone .
Mike I know it's rather early but I really fancy a jacket potato, with a nice crispy skin with chilly n beans and a large Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I can do that for you. Mind, when you've eaten it don't stand near any naked flames. Rather flatulogenic. 

Never mind, just enjoy it


----------



## Ljc

No probs Mike  I'll sit outside


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone! Wow 7lbs @Hazel, you really must have been bunged up! 

I'll have a nice cappuccino and almond croissant please. Band were awful last night. Too loud but not entertaining enough to risk further aggravating my tinnitus! Fortunately the club has quiet rooms too to take refuge!

Going away later this week for a few days by the seaside. Rain is forecast but what's new!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Depends whether it's an east coast seaside or west coast. Rain usually appears from the west, except in Blackpool where it is always sunny Bet your son will love it, whatever.

Sorry you had a bum experience last night. It's bound to happen once in a while, though in the depths of the pub circuit.

Anyway, here's a nice cappuccino and an almond croissant to help you recover from indignation


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Good grief Hazel, have you any more weight left to lose? Well done. ::claps:: 

Any chance of Lurpak on crusty toast with two large fried eggs and a coffee made with milk and a heaped teaspoon of sugar? I always hanker for eggs on toast.  Must only have it here and not in real life. 

Mum's sad Siegfried has shuffled off this mortal coil and wants to know how they're going to write him out of All Creatures Great And Small aw. We watch one a day on a continuous loop. Had to explain that the series finished a while ago.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Ditto. Know what you mean about hankering. Just fancy a Scotch Pie for lunch...

Anyway, here's your eggs on crusty toast, and a milky coffee with sugar to enjoy

All Creatures Great and Small? That's decades old, not just a while


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to depart and go to the shop for a second time this morning - had to go for emergency jam for Mrs B's brekkie. Used the old jar up last night fixing a horribly resistant hypo. Serves me right, then, but two visits to the shop is my legs ration used up. I shall have to lie down and watch cricket in the bedroom to recover

I'll see you later for coffee and virtual sins.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, I'm back in the game. That's IN the game, not ON it. I gave that up years ago, after an unfortunate incident with a lady and her goldfish.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Hazel

Yes Mike, can I partake please of a lemon tea and Dundee cake (purely for medical reasons you understand) as a wee celebration


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. Won't you get rather wet doing a wee celebration? Just thinking of the cleaning up.

Anyway, a slice of Dundee cake for medical reasons (aye, right) and a pot of lemon tea should assist with your celebration, while I take up the carpets


----------



## Amigo

It's very warm here this arvo as the Aussies say (horrid expression, I know!). I need a large, very chilled glass of lemonade please and a cheese scone.

Been stuck by the side of the road with a huge puncture in the tyre of hubbie's car. A pretty well concealed spiky thing to the entrance of a private car park he'd had to pull into to allow someone to pass caused a huge tear. More expense!


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone  I hope all goes well - apart from the great big hole in your car tyre Amigo!

I really fancy a packet of ready salted crisps - some of those artisan fancy pants ones that cost the equivalent of a pack of 24 standard crisps  along with a strong black 'give me a boost' coffee. Thanks Mike 
My Worcester boys did good against Birmingham/Warwickshire last evening


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> It's very warm here this arvo as the Aussies say (horrid expression, I know!). I need a large, very chilled glass of lemonade please and a cheese scone.
> 
> Been stuck by the side of the road with a huge puncture in the tyre of hubbie's car. A pretty well concealed spiky thing to the entrance of a private car park he'd had to pull into to allow someone to pass caused a huge tear. More expense!



Oh dear Amigo, the best laid plans and all that. Never mind s**t happens, and it's only rubber that got damaged, which is probably why I exist.

Well, to cool you down, here's a long glass of ultra chilled fresh lemonade and a cheese scone for nutrition. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

How annoying Amigo, the air would have been blue if that had happened to one of our lot!  We have short fuses in Manc. 

Scotch Pies! I'm gonna hanker after one of them now with mash. Mum's old Scots boyfriend Alan introduced us to those back in the day. She was with him a decade or two. In all that time I only understood one word in ten.  He's gone now of course, like all Mum's friends and relatives, she's the last of her generation, so sad. The way she used to drink I can't believe she outlasted them all. Quite miss Alan, he was a fab cook and did the best roast parsnips.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone  I hope all goes well - apart from the great big hole in your car tyre Amigo!
> 
> I really fancy a packet of ready salted crisps - some of those artisan fancy pants ones that cost the equivalent of a pack of 24 standard crisps  along with a strong black 'give me a boost' coffee. Thanks Mike
> My Worcester boys did good against Birmingham/Warwickshire last evening


Afternoon, Flower. Your Worcester lads did indeed do a number on Birmingham, great for a  neutral to watch 

I think the best up market crisps are Tyrrels. I like the company - Chase make my favourite vodka out of their spuds, the delicious Marmalade vodka. It's about £40 a bottle, but mind bogglingly good. They sure know their spuds, and I prefer proper potato vodka to grain.

Anyway, enough of my former drinking habits, here's a bag of Tyrrel's ready salted and another caffeine laden black coffee to stiffen your back. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Magic thanks Mike, a family bag too! you're spoiling me


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Magic thanks Mike, a family bag too! you're spoiling me



I'll be along to help you out with them once I've scoffed the cheese scone Flower!


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> How annoying Amigo, the air would have been blue if that had happened to one of our lot!  We have short fuses in Manc.
> 
> Scotch Pies! I'm gonna hanker after one of them now with mash. Mum's old Scots boyfriend Alan introduced us to those back in the day. She was with him a decade or two. In all that time I only understood one word in ten.  He's gone now of course, like all Mum's friends and relatives, she's the last of her generation, so sad. The way she used to drink I can't believe she outlasted them all. Quite miss Alan, he was a fab cook and did the best roast parsnips.



A man who does brilliant roast parsnips is a rare catch Ditto!  You gave me a laugh.


----------



## Ljc

Sorry but parsnips roast or otherwise 
Mike can I have a Nescafé and a big slice of Dundee cake, no custard this time , to hopefully get rid of the thought of the taste of those horrid things out of my mouth. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. I'm with you on the Parsnip Elimnation Front. Pig food.

Anyway, after that provocative statement, here's a healthy slice of Dundee cake and Nescafé to rid you of any sickening thoughts. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Mmm, parsnips roasted in goose or duck fat. Ambrosial! ( and I mean, as in food of the gods, not tinned rice pud)


----------



## mikeyB

The next person to mention that 'vegetable' will be taken out and shot.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to start thinking about cooking two pork steaks. As you might guess, this is because it's end of play in the test match. South Africa are 142 behind with one wicket left, so everything going to plan.

Pig food lovers can relax, I don't really have a shotgun behind the counter, honest. Yet.

No history tonight - today was really boring in history, and as far as news goes, just as boring today. Remember that -5th of August. Nothing ever happens. Mind you, I haven't stood up yet  

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 on the dot to serve brekkie. (That's hanging out a hostage to fortune) 

Have a good evening, and a pleasant night's sleep.  I look forward to inviting you all back to the peace and quiet of the cafe. Unless anybody mentions...


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Mmm, parsnips roasted in goose or duck fat. Ambrosial! ( and I mean, as in food of the gods, not tinned rice pud)


I'd rather  have the tinned rice pud


----------



## Ljc

Pleasant dreams Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. That 10.15 start was a hostage to fortune. Went to bed at one, woke up at 10.20. Oh well, the best laid plans and all that. One of the problems with not drinking alcohol is that when you wake up in the morning, that's the best you're going to feel all day.

Anyway, if how I feel now is the best, that'll do me just fine. A double shot Americano should put on the finishing touches.

Brekkie, anyone?


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, I'm not long up but woke about 5 with my brain chatting to me like a call to the Samaritans! I'd give it a slap but I'd wake with a headache!  Apparently there's scientific reasons why our thought processes are so irrational during the night (though I realise 5am isn't middle of the night to many on here 

A nice frothy cappuccino and some Danish pastries please. If there's custard in, so much the better!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. sorry you were disturbed at 5.00, but it sounds like your head got sorted, whatever it was doing. Just as well, mind

So, to wake you up properly, here's a nice frothy cappuccino with choccie sprinkles and a plate of custard Danish pastries on a sale or return basis. Return is a bit optimistic I suppose. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, morning Amigo. I find if I wake up anytime from 3am onwards and start thinking, problems always seem insurmountable. I have to wait for reason and rationality to prevail in the morning. I reckon there's a brain gremlin, akin to the Diabetes Fairy that gets out in the wee small hours and causes havoc.
If you can spare a custard Danish, that would be great, I'd forgotten they existed!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. That looks like a sound scientific explanation to me. Benefit of a university education, I suppose.

Danish pastries will be with us forever. Perfection never goes out of fashion. Here's a nice custard Danish, plus a Latte that you didn't ask for. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It's a lovely sunny day here.
Hope your all well.  
Looks like you had a very good sleep Mike, you must have needed it. 

I woke up just after 3. Just a shame my brain didn't wake up till a few mins ago, all of a sudden my 2 brain cells got warmed up said hi and reminded me of a few things I should have done much earlier, So 4 1/2 hrs late I took my pills and basal, being Sunday I had to sort all our meds out too.
So I am in sore need of a restorative brekkie. 1 very large strong sweet Nescafé, crispy bacon , sausages , black pud , fried onions and a soft fried egg on fried bread should sort me out . Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin, I've had things like that happen to me, those omigod moments. Telling the stairlift to shush. Never mind, if all gets sorted in the end.

Mind, it'll get more sorted if you get a proper breakfast inside you. So here's a big strong sweet Nescafé, and bacon, sausages, fried onions, and egg on fried read that fits the bill perfectly. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it's time for me to get sorted out, showered, shaved and moisturised (that's medical, not vanity, honest) and get the hefty Sunday papers and some lunch.

Then, warmed up (I think I'm turning into a reptile) I'll be back to fulfil your virtual dreams.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang, I'm back ready and waiting. Warmed up, fuelled up, drugged up. I'm ready for anything.

Are you?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, gang, I'm back ready and waiting. Warmed up, fuelled up, drugged up. I'm ready for anything.
> 
> Are you?



I'm ready for the in law rellie-run but I'd rather relax and eat virtual cakes!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, take your pick, Amigo. As far as I am concerned, anything is better than in laws, especially my goodies


----------



## mikeyB

While I'm waiting for orders, I just read in The Observer that Selfridges in London has opened its Christmas store, complete with fake snow. I think I've just lost the will to live


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> While I'm waiting for orders, I just read in The Observer that Selfridges in London has opened its Christmas store, complete with fake snow. I think I've just lost the will to live


Aargh! Terrible! I'm waiting for my first Christmas catalogue, can't be too long. Luckily I was reminded it's still officially summer when the Red Arrows flew over at riding today, on their way back from one of their seaside displays. (Luckily, the horses are all used to low flying aircraft and don't turn a hair. Now, a little bit of inocuous plastic flapping on the ground is a different matter,,,)
While I'm in, I'll have a bucket of tea, please, and a couple of ginger nuts to dunk, please.


----------



## Flower

Parsni........no I daren't!  

Good afternoon Mike, Robin and everyone.  My Cinderella tasks are done, spider caught up the vacuum, housework hypo dispatched and now in need of something yummy 

A cinnamon danish pastry with drizzled icing and my usual full strength black coffee please Mike


----------



## Hazel

Good afternoon all.  

Mike, can I have a lemon tea to fortify me to dinner time thanks


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.  


mikeyB said:


> While I'm waiting for orders, I just read in The Observer that Selfridges in London has opened its Christmas store, complete with fake snow. I think I've just lost the will to live


The mind boggles , it's getting earlier and earlier.


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Parsni........no I daren't!
> 
> Good afternoon Mike, Robin and everyone.  My Cinderella tasks are done, spider caught up the vacuum, housework hypo dispatched and now in need of something yummy
> 
> A cinnamon danish pastry with drizzled icing and my usual full strength black coffee please Mike


Not you as well. Hope your feeling ok now.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Aargh! Terrible! I'm waiting for my first Christmas catalogue, can't be too long. Luckily I was reminded it's still officially summer when the Red Arrows flew over at riding today, on their way back from one of their seaside displays. (Luckily, the horses are all used to low flying aircraft and don't turn a hair. Now, a little bit of inocuous plastic flapping on the ground is a different matter,,,)
> While I'm in, I'll have a bucket of tea, please, and a couple of ginger nuts to dunk, please.


Afternoon Robin. It's all very well the Red Arrows flying over, we get the heavy mob practicing their low flying bombing runs. Doesn't bother any of the wildlife. I reckon the ravens would take them on if they could catch up.

Anyway, a large tea and a couple of ginger nuts to dunk is yours to enjoy. Put your feet up


----------



## Ljc

Mike could I have a Nescafé and a cinnamon whirl please.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Parsni........no I daren't!
> 
> Good afternoon Mike, Robin and everyone.  My Cinderella tasks are done, spider caught up the vacuum, housework hypo dispatched and now in need of something yummy
> 
> A cinnamon danish pastry with drizzled icing and my usual full strength black coffee please Mike


Good Afternoon, Flower, neat bit of vacuuming there. Well done.

So as reward for your Hoover marksmanship, here's a cinnamon Danish with drizzled icing and an eye watering strong black coffee. Have a good relax, now


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Mike, can I have a lemon tea to fortify me to dinner time thanks


Afternoon Hazel. Is East Kilbride as dreich as the West? 

Well , whatever it's doing outside, I'm sure this lemon tea can brighten your day. Brightens mine serving you folks


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike could I have a Nescafé and a cinnamon whirl please.


Hi Lin. In good nick today after your brekkie? Should keep you fuelled till Wednesday, mimimum.

A Nescafé and cinnamon whirl is yours to enjoy Who cares about virtual carbs anyway?


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to start festering a chicken curry, and wondering what to pass the time with now that the Handmaids Tale has finished - for now, anyway. So how can I go bed depressed now? I feel bereft. 

Anyway, never mind. I'll probably be back cheerful tomorrow morning, which I suppose you'll have to put up with. See you tomorrow at 10.15 or thereabouts for brekkie. 

By the way, before I go I've been road testing some whisky and Haggis flavour ridged crisps. It's as self abuse is to the real thing. Close, but no cigar.


----------



## rossi_mac

Mike, All,

Evening, I've never been in here before, looks alreet! 
I can't stand coffee much more a strong tea kinda Guy. Strong and milky.
But if you're also a proper legit cafe I'll have a breakfast number 1 with chips, white toast and tea...


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry Rossi, cafe hours are 10.15 to 12.15 and 2.15 to approx 6.30. The court were quite strict about the ankle bracelet, and I don't want the polis banging on the door. Home by seven, or it's back inside.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks, I'm up and about, stiff as a board this morning, but I've got going. Hot shower loosened things up nicely, though that Radox orange and tea tree for men is a fraud. Feel stimulated it says on the bottle. Aye, right.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike. I'm afraid all their lies aren't true 
I would love a glass if orange juice  , Kedgeree and a Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I've been beset by false advertising since I was a lad. Remember "Guinness is good for you"?

Anyway, here's the posh person's brekkie...kedgeree and a Nescafé. Shame about the Nescafé, should really be English Breakfast Tea, but never mind. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Uggg Tea omg nooooooo gag .


----------



## Ljc

Me posh lol, you wouldn't say that if you'd seen half my ginger nut go plop into my coffee last night , I was most discombobulated, I can tell you


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Uggg Tea omg nooooooo gag View attachment 4318.



Oi, Lin, no shouting in here. Lowers the tone, which is my job


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to go and get in some supplies. I'd forgotten it was Monday. Always quiet, with depressed folk who work wandering the face of the earth with dull eyes counting the decades to retirement. Tee hee

I'll be back later once I've loaded up (Monday is delivery day to the shop - 4,000 Scotch pies and 1,000 Mars Bars with cooking instructions) and got lunch and the papers. The papers will be thin because politicians hide in August and keep their gobs shut.

See you later


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Oi, Lin, no shouting in here. Lowers the tone, which is my job


Mike when you come back may  I please have a Nescafé , a tuna and sweecorn sarnie and a slice of your lovely Dundee cake please. Sorry for whispering


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, I'm back, no thanks to my right leg which has made a unilateral Declaration of Independence. That's all I need, revolutionary body parts. 

Now, responding to Lins unusually quiet (and penitent) request, here's a tuna and sweet corn sarnie and a slice of Dundee cake with a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

rossi_mac said:


> Mike, All,
> 
> Evening, I've never been in here before, looks alreet!
> I can't stand coffee much more a strong tea kinda Guy. Strong and milky.
> But if you're also a proper legit cafe I'll have a breakfast number 1 with chips, white toast and tea...



Hiya you, good to see you in my favourite place.     Hope you are well.


----------



## Hazel

Hi Mike, a lemon tea and 2 gingernuts please.


----------



## Amigo

I'll have a cuppa tea and a Mars bar please which I promise not to deep fry!


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. I've never had a fried Mars Bar, wouldn't mind trying one? With a nice cuppa with skimmed milk in it. Yum. Would I need a knife and fork?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hi Mike, a lemon tea and 2 gingernuts please.


Afternoon, Hazel. Keeping well? Still losing baggage?

Whatever. However you feel, a lemon tea and two ginger nuts will make you feel better. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'll have a cuppa tea and a Mars bar please which I promise not to deep fry!


Hi Amigo, the mythical frying of Mars Bars is not compulsory, you know. Fried pizza, maybe..

Anyway, here's a plain old Mars Bar and a cup of tea. Makes you work, rest and play. Aye, right


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. I've never had a fried Mars Bar, wouldn't mind trying one? With a nice cuppa with skimmed milk in it. Yum. Would I need a knife and fork?


Afternoon, Ditto. I'm surprised the fried Mars Bar hasn't reached Manc. Quite a few of the Scottish diaspora sleep under newspaper in St Anne's square. Oh well.

I'm doing the posh version of the deep fried Mars Bar with a touch of caster sugar and finely grated orange peel in the batter. So here you are with the finest fried Mars Bar in the country. And a cup of tea with skimmed milk. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Yummy! I mean really. I always slice a Mars Bar anyway...those were the days.  

We're in Blackpool at the end of the month. Do they still do Scotch Week? The Scots get about don't they?


----------



## mikeyB

Yes, during Glasgow fair, anyway, and Paisley fair which traditionally follows. Paisley drinkers are odd - when they ask for half and a half, unlike Glaswegians, it's not a beer and a whisky, its beer and a schooner of sherry. I learned that behind the bar at a hotel on Loch Lomond.


----------



## Ditto

I luvs sherry. Don't suppose I'll be able to have that now though will I? Damn it!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Yes, during Glasgow fair, anyway, and Paisley fair which traditionally follows. Paisley drinkers are odd - when they ask for half and a half, unlike Glaswegians, it's not a beer and a whisky, its beer and a schooner of sherry. I learned that behind the bar at a hotel on Loch Lomond.


Better than the Snakesbite that I once made the mistake of trying


----------



## Ljc

I've never tried one but I must say I rather like the idea of a deep fried Mars bar . Not to worry Mike I'm not ordering one, instead I'd like a Mars bar and a nice big Nescafé please , it might  be a good idea if I had a bib too , just in case like


----------



## Robin

Afternoon everyone, just come in from the garden to stave off a hypo, and to stick some tape over my Libre sensor which I suddenly realised was coming loose. It's the first one I've nearly lost, think I've saved it, it only has one more day to run, anyway.
So while I eat a doughnut in real life and wait for my BG to come up ( so much better with a libre, heading the hypo off at the pass, not guzzling fruit pastilles once it's already happened) I'd like a mug of builder's tea and a custard slice, please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin, sorry for the delay, I was giving the gardener some tactical instructions about moving a ton of gravel. I gave him a serving spoon.

That's the joy of a Libre. I had a couple of Dextro  tabs before heading out to the shop for the same reason.

So, sensors intact, here's a custard slice with a mug of builder's tea for you to enjoy while you put your feet up. I'll put my feet up watching my money bleed away in the garden


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I've never tried one but I must say I rather like the idea of a deep fried Mars bar . Not to worry Mike I'm not ordering one, instead I'd like a Mars bar and a nice big Nescafé please , it might  be a good idea if I had a bib too , just in case like


Whoops, got my serving order wrong. Many apologies.

So, a nice big Nescafé and a Mars Bar to dunk, with a spoon of course. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Afternoon everyone, just come in from the garden to stave off a hypo, and to stick some tape over my Libre sensor which I suddenly realised was coming loose. It's the first one I've nearly lost, think I've saved it, it only has one more day to run, anyway.
> So while I eat a doughnut in real life and wait for my BG to come up ( so much better with a libre, heading the hypo off at the pass, not guzzling fruit pastilles once it's already happened) I'd like a mug of builder's tea and a custard slice, please Mike.


They're mighty handy gadgets for helping to preempt a hypo.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> I luvs sherry. Don't suppose I'll be able to have that now though will I? Damn it!



6.9 grams of carb per 100ml for sweet sherry. Course you can have one Ditto!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Whoops, got my serving order wrong. Many apologies.
> 
> So, a nice big Nescafé and a Mars Bar to dunk, with a spoon of course. Enjoy


]
Dunk a Mars  bar , no for me it's got to be bite and sip hence the bib,  you see chocolate dribble on  5 year old is cute , well I think so , but a 65 yr old........


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> 6.9 grams of carb per 100ml for sweet sherry. Course you can have one Ditto!



Stop corrupting my customers, Amigo. There's folk stealing my jobs all over the place today. Don't know what the world's coming to.


----------



## Hazel

@Ditto - don't know about a scotch week unless that is for drinking Scottish whiskey.

The Scottish Glasgow fair holiday fortnight is the 2nd fortnight in July.

Please never refer to Scots, Scottish people as Scotch.   Scotch is whiskey or tape or eggs.

I do not want to be rude - but the majority of Scottish people would be offended by 'scotch'


----------



## mikeyB

I'd better not mention my Scotch Eggs for lunch, then.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> @Ditto - don't know about a scotch week unless that is for drinking Scottish whiskey.
> 
> The Scottish Glasgow fair holiday fortnight is the 2nd fortnight in July.
> 
> Please never refer to Scots, Scottish people as Scotch.   Scotch is whiskey or tape or eggs.
> 
> I do not want to be rude - but the majority of Scottish people would be offended by 'scotch'



I've just told somebody off elsewhere for the 'Scotch' gaff Hazel and they also made the cardinal mistake of spelling Scotch whisky with an 'e'! 

Oh Hazel you've done the same thing! Whiskey with an e is Irish! 

At the risk of being accused of corrupting Ditto further, give her a nice sherry trifle on my bill please but put more custard on mine!


----------



## Ljc

Mike I wish you hadn't mentioned Scotch eggs , I want one now and another Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I've just told somebody off elsewhere for the 'Scotch' gaff Hazel and they also made the cardinal mistake of spelling Scotch whisky with an 'e'!
> 
> Oh Hazel you've done the same thing! Whiskey with an e is Irish!
> 
> At the risk of being accused of corrupting Ditto further, give her a nice sherry trifle on my bill please but put more custard on mine!


Honestly, Amigo, you're relentless in your plan of corruption, but thanks for the business

So, Sherry trifle for Ditto (that'll go down well with the deep fried Mars Bar) and one for you with extra custard. As if I would forget the extra custard for you Amigo


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike I wish you hadn't mentioned Scotch eggs , I want one now and another Nescafé please.


Ok, Lin, will do. That artful bit of product placement has paid off

So, a Scotch egg and a Nescafé for you. Brown sauce is optional. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to close the proceedings for the day. England have won the test series 3-1, so I'm well pleased. You won't be, because I'll close on the dot of 6.30 until the West Indies arrive for their cricket lessons.

For a little history, on this day in 1925 the government passed the Daylight Saving Act, thus annoying just about  everyone in Scotland for the last 92 years.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 on the dot to serve brekkies.

In the meantime, have a good evening and a good night's sleep, everyone


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> I've just told somebody off elsewhere for the 'Scotch' gaff Hazel and they also made the cardinal mistake of spelling Scotch whisky with an 'e'!
> 
> Oh Hazel you've done the same thing! Whiskey with an e is Irish!
> 
> At the risk of being accused of corrupting Ditto further, give her a nice sherry trifle on my bill please but put more custard on mine!



Thanks Amigo well seeing I am not a drinker.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Thanks Amigo well seeing I am not a drinker.



Ah well understandable then Hazel!


----------



## Hazel

not many things wind me up - but being referred to as scotch - aaaiighhh!!!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning team, I'll be a few minutes late kicking off today, change of schedule.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm sorted. You now know how long it takes me to get showered and dressed. I must be turning into a woman.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike.  How are you 
I'm still glowing from my nice hot shower a few mins ago. Yes I'm ready for brunch. 
A huge Nescafé and a full Scottish with my usual toast and marmalade will set me up for the day thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Lin. I'm glowing too, I reckon I can be seen from space.

One full Scottish followed by scorched toast and lime marmalade coming up. Plus  a big Nescafé. That'll keep the glow going for sure


----------



## Ljc

Thanks that's just what I needed.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, I'm duly exercised, so it must be Tuesday, Cappucino and almond croissant, please Mike, and I'll sit in a well ventilated area.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. No worries, this Parkinson's business appears to have affected my sense of smell, so sit where you like

So, a cappuccino and Almond croissant to restore your energy stores. Keep up the good work


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang I have to go to do a bit of shopping. I'm told we need some rubber gloves. I thought the staff would have work toughened hands. Must be modern times, I don't remember pater and mater sending out for rubber gloves. Oh well.

I'll be back later to supply you with tea, coffee and goodies.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm back, suitably lunched and supplies in. The cleaner has been in to spruce the place up, so I'm ready to go.

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, I'm back, suitably lunched and supplies in. The cleaner has been in to spruce the place up, so I'm ready to go.
> 
> Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

Don't be shy, Seabreeze, challenge me with an order. Welcome back, by the way


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear. Just got an email from sister-in-law. They are coming up to Mull soon for a holiday. Not staying here, mind, probably self catering somewhere. I expect we'll be used for dog sitting. Ben will keep them under control. I don't mind dogs, I just don't like sister in law. Brothers a good guy though. I'll let you know if that causes any interruption to my duty of care for you lot


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon Mike. Im celebrating good news so everything's on me tonight. No not the lottery or ERNIE win, even better imo. I bounced out of renal clinic like a dog with two tails this afternoon


----------



## Ljc

Oops I'm sooo happy I forgot what I came in here for
A hot choc with everything humanly possible in and a BFG or a slice of Dundee cake please. 
Something for yourself ?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin, sorry for the delay, I was elsehere checking if a new fascinating symptom is anything to do with Parkinson's.  And it is.

I'm pleased you've had good news from the renal team, that must be a real boost. Don't go over the top spending on the rest of the reprobates in here, though, they'll only take advantage of you.

So here's a hot chocolate. You'll need a steady hand, and a spoon. There's a pile of whipped cream on top with chocolate flakes, hundreds and thousands and a flake. Plus your Dundee cake. Enjoy

Oh, and here's a couple tissues to wipe your nose and chin.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh, forgot. Thanks for the offer, I'll have a Red Delicious apple, thanks.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks for the tissues, I'm a mucky pup at the best of times. Sorry for the snip 


mikeyB said:


> Hi Lin, sorry for the delay, I was elsehere checking if a new fascinating symptom is anything to do with Parkinson's.  And it is.


O dear Mike , What are we going to do with you. {{{hug}}}


----------



## mikeyB

Well, if I were a dog....


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike, Happy Lin and everyone

In need of something strong so a black coffee, a sugar ring doughnut and a couple of Lin's Flakes if she doesn't mind. Not taking advantage of her goodwill to reprobates, honest


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower, hope you are keeping well booting pigeons out the way with your cast. Should be an Olympic sport, that, with an upgrade to teenagers on mobiles.

Anyway, enough of my grumpy fantasies, here's a sugar ring doughnut, a couple of flakes, and a black coffee. Oh, bonus - here's a pelican bib to catch flake flakes. Full value. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Just the thing thanks Mike and a bib too. Why did I mention doughnuts!  

I'm in enough trouble without kicking birds and teenagers- even if there was a medal up for grabs! I offer them my considered advice instead which always gets a polite response


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, right


----------



## Carolg

Just had a healthy tea, using up leftovers, so up for something really nice please, maybe strawberry shortcake with cream and a nice cuppa coffee if that's ok. . Worked up an appetite today with food audit and good result


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Carol. It's lovely warm and sunny on this side of the map. How is it in the old Kingdom?

Anyway, leftovers  for tea, then come here? You've got the Lord Mayor's Show back to front, even though I say so myself

Just to prove it, here's a delicious strawberry shortcake and cream with a coffee for your afters. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

Really sunny today. Even have a dress on...gasp, horror , legs on parade.

Mmm yum yum, for cake and coffee.thanks,


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, time for me to go. I hope Seabreeze can get over her tech problems with the site, she's my favourite non-D customer. Mind, that's not too tricky, she's my only non-D customer. I do miss her, though, honest.

Anyway, here's the bad news. This establishment will be closed tomorrow. I've got an appointment over in Oban. I'll be leaving on the 9.50 Ferry, seeing the gastro lady who did my last gastroscopy. I assume nothing urgent is in store, since that was months ago. After the appointment I'll probably have lunch at the 'spoons on the harbour and get the 2.00 back. When I will have a post fish and chips doze Being in Oban, where the Harbour is now a wheelchair users delight, I'll be taking my folding scooter to get around the hospital and Oban, so I won't be as wrecked. I'm going by Taxi - hospital transport don't carry scooters or electric wheelchairs.

So I will be back at 10.15 on Thursday for brekkies, though I may report tomorrow if there's anything interesting to add to my increasing list on my iPhone

So I'll leave you with the news that on this day in 1958 Columbia records signed the 17 year old Cliff Richard. Boy, have they got a lot to answer for

Have a good evening everyone and a good night's sleep, and a good day tomorrow. Even the Cliff Richard fans. Just don't tell me, that's best.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Don't be shy, Seabreeze, challenge me with an order. Welcome back, by the way


Gremlins in the system!  
Been out and about on manoeuvres, was ready for tea and malted milk biscuits
out and about again for a couple of days, with a flask of tea and handful of malted milk biscuits!


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, time for me to go. I hope Seabreeze can get over her tech problems with the site, she's my favourite non-D customer. Mind, that's not too tricky, she's my only non-D customer. I do miss her, though, honest.
> 
> Anyway, here's the bad news. This establishment will be closed tomorrow. I've got an appointment over in Oban. I'll be leaving on the 9.50 Ferry, seeing the gastro lady who did my last gastroscopy. I assume nothing urgent is in store, since that was months ago. After the appointment I'll probably have lunch at the 'spoons on the harbour and get the 2.00 back. When I will have a post fish and chips doze Being in Oban, where the Harbour is now a wheelchair users delight, I'll be taking my folding scooter to get around the hospital and Oban, so I won't be as wrecked. I'm going by Taxi - hospital transport don't carry scooters or electric wheelchairs.



Hope all goes well.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Seabreeze good to have you back. Thanks.  Things will go well if I get my fish and chips. I'm easy to please.


----------



## Ljc

I hope all goes well tomorrow oops today. Mike do us a favour , have a few extra chips for me please .


----------



## mikeyB

Don't forget, folks, cafe is closed today while I have a wee trip to Oban hospital. It's a gorgeous sunny day for it for sure


----------



## Robin

Good luck, glad you've got a nice day for it, fish and chips on Oban pier afterwards? Enjoy the schadenfreude, it's raining here.


----------



## Hazel

Good to see you back


----------



## mikeyB

Well, fabulous weather there and back today. Largely a waste of effort, but never mind. I was very good, I didn't have fish and chips, I had tomato and roast red pepper soup with three slices of baguette. In my impending new role as a benefit scrounger, nipped into Tesco for passport photos needed for my Blue Badge. I don't drive, but it's handy to use in Taxis.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, for star spotters, Chris Rea was on the ferry to Oban this morning. Driving home for Christmas, d'ye think?


----------



## Ditto

Ha! Did you get his autograph?  _I want fish and chips!_


----------



## Hazel

Hi just stopped in to say I won't be around till later tomorrow.   I am off to the local hospital foe an ultra sound scan on the lump in my upper arm.

Let's hope it is only a cyst as expected


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> Hi just stopped in to say I won't be around till later tomorrow.   I am off to the local hospital foe an ultra sound scan on the lump in my upper arm.
> 
> Let's hope it is only a cyst as expected


Oh I do hope so, Hazel, good luck!


----------



## Hazel

Thanks @Robin


----------



## Donald

Hope all go' s well Hazei


----------



## Hazel

Thanks @Donald


----------



## Ditto

Best of luck for tomorrow Hazel, let's hope you're in and out. Will they tell you there and then?


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Hi just stopped in to say I won't be around till later tomorrow.   I am off to the local hospital foe an ultra sound scan on the lump in my upper arm.
> 
> Let's hope it is only a cyst as expected


I hope so too. I hope ou don't have to wait too long for the results.


----------



## Hazel

thank you @Ljc


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hi just stopped in to say I won't be around till later tomorrow.   I am off to the local hospital foe an ultra sound scan on the lump in my upper arm.
> 
> Let's hope it is only a cyst as expected


Hope all goes well and the news is good @Hazel


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, I'm back in action, fully recovered from my adventures yesterday. I'm a bit grumpy, because today it's Salen show, with lots of handsome sheep and big friendly Highland coos all vying for prizes, and lots of ladies showing off their baking. It's at Aros bridge, two miles down the road. Three years ago we walked down there and walked back. Now I can't remotely get there. My electric wheelchair can do the distance, but it's illegal to use it on the road,  and it wouldn't be able to get up into the field. When I get my all terrain road going scooter it'll be different, and fun

Anyone want any virtual brekkie?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, a coffee and an almond croissant while I decide whether my 12.5 is meter fail, insulin fail, body fail or brain fail. ( I pondered the use of an Oxford Comma there, and decided against it).
There was a man in our village who regularly sailed down to the shops in his electric wheelchair on the one road that doesn't have a pavement. Haven't seen him for a while, I assumed it was because he'd shuffled off the mortal coil, not because he'd been banned. Maybe it's because it's all 30mph built up area here, or because local Bobby turned a blind eye. Anyway, that doesn't solve the problem of the field, so sorry you've got to miss the show.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Just to show off, I woke up with. BG of 5.0. Anyway, it's not so bad missing the show this year. Next year, because I love baking, I will be entering into competition. I want to be the first man to win

By the way, I don't really mind Oxford commas, I sometimes use one to pretend I went to a posh uni, not that anyone would ever notice.

So, ignoring your presumably now corrected aberration, here's  an almond croissant and a coffee. Blame Northie for not keeping the DF in chains. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, because I indulged in a long lie in this morning, I've got to get showered, shaved, moisturised, waxed and all the other things that metrosexual males have to do these days. Plus get in supplies and the papers, and have lunch. The shop will be deserted, because half the village will be at the show. So there'll only be us and a few bewildered tourists looking for guacamole.

Anyway, I'll be back later for coffee and goodies. I'll see if I can get a Clootie dumpling sent down from the show for you to try out with some custard. 

See you in a bit


----------



## Ditto

mikeyB said:


> I'll see if I can get a Clootie dumpling sent down from the show for you to try out with some custard.


Yes please, I'll try anything once! 

What's an Oxford comma? I'm so higorant.


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Yes please, I'll try anything once!
> 
> What's an Oxford comma? I'm so higorant.


It's when you put a comma before an 'and' (which we were always taught was a complete no-no at school) because you're writing a list and you've got to the last item. Or you could just say it's an obscure rule of grammar trotted out to wind up certain café owners occasionally.


----------



## Ditto

Ew no, I don't like that. Doesn't look right.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, back in action. Bit late, I've been fighting with technology. And winning of course.

Right Ditto, I did manage to get Clootie Dumpling, which is very rich, full of currants and sultanas and sticks to the top of your mouth like a proper pudding should. So, a slice of that, with either custard, which is the way I like it, or clotted cream which is more traditional. So is a tot of whisky, but you'll have to bring your own. I know you will enjoy it, and I know you will fall asleep after eating it so that your body can concentrate on transferring the calories to your waistline. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I'm back from a few days sampling the dubious attractions of Britain by the sea complete with too many chips and tat shops! 

If you haven't eaten all the cakes in my absence, I'll have something custardy and delicious. That Clootie Dumpling sounds very appealing but very heavy.

How is everyone? All your respective levels on track, in fine fettle and soaking up the sun? I've just started to walk properly again. Rotten foot went into cramp and stayed there for 3 days. Beyond painful! Still decidedly iffy! 

I'll have a cup of tea too please Mike.


----------



## Robin

Ouch, Amigo, three day cramp! Sounds horrible.
Normal service resumed here after I stuck three units of insulin in mid morning just for instance. I normally inject my breakfast Bolus the moment I wake up so it can get going and damp down the Dawn effect. I think my stupidity knew no bounds this morning, and I failed to penetrate my thick hide with the needle!
So now I'm a respectable figure again, in terms of BG, I mean, not generally, I'll try some of your clootie dumpling, please Mike, and a cup of tea to unstick it from my ribs.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm back from a few days sampling the dubious attractions of Britain by the sea complete with too many chips and tat shops!
> 
> If you haven't eaten all the cakes in my absence, I'll have something custardy and delicious. That Clootie Dumpling sounds very appealing but very heavy.
> 
> How is everyone? All your respective levels on track, in fine fettle and soaking up the sun? I've just started to walk properly again. Rotten foot went into cramp and stayed there for 3 days. Beyond painful! Still decidedly iffy!
> 
> I'll have a cup of tea too please Mike.



Hi Amigo, bet you had a whale of a time even with a crook foot.

Nothing more custard then a custard slice, so that, with a cup of tea, can be your welcome back. Enjoy

I've yet to have a decent cup of tea at the seaside. Must be the sea air. All the air is sea air on the island with its 370odd miles of coast.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, bet you had a whale of a time even with a crook foot.
> 
> Nothing more custard then a custard slice, so that, with a cup of tea, can be your welcome back. Enjoy
> 
> I've yet to have a decent cup of tea at the seaside. Must be the sea air. All the air is sea air on the island with its 370odd miles of coast.



I struggled Mike but I'd have been pulled along on a skateboard rather than stay home! 

Funnily enough we stopped off on the way home and a woman on the next table was devouring a huge, scrummy looking custard slice so I'll enjoy my virtual one!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Ouch, Amigo, three day cramp! Sounds horrible.
> Normal service resumed here after I stuck three units of insulin in mid morning just for instance. I normally inject my breakfast Bolus the moment I wake up so it can get going and damp down the Dawn effect. I think my stupidity knew no bounds this morning, and I failed to penetrate my thick hide with the needle!
> So now I'm a respectable figure again, in terms of BG, I mean, not generally, I'll try some of your clootie dumpling, please Mike, and a cup of tea to unstick it from my ribs.


Hi Robin. Not the Diabetes Fairy then. Did you find a wet patch on your PJs?

Anyway, enough of these intimate questions ( which I only ask because I've done the same) here's a slice of Clootie dumpling and custard and a cup of tea to enjoy. 12 units should cover it


----------



## Ljc

Mike glad I've caught you . I'm in need of a strong drink so can I have a triple strength Nescafé pleas and a pack of gingernuts


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Mike glad I've caught you . I'm in need of a strong drink so can I have a triple strength Nescafé pleas and a pack of gingernuts


Blimey Lin, what's up?
Edit, just seen your other post, is this Lefty related?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike glad I've caught you . I'm in need of a strong drink so can I have a triple strength Nescafé pleas and a pack of gingernuts


Sorry I'm a bit late replying, I was lost in a crossword while watching T20 cricket. What's up? Need a hug and a gin? I will supply the hug ()p)))) the extra strong Nescafé and the gingernuts if you can do the gin. Sit and unwind

Edit: full advice on your thread


----------



## mikeyB

Right, gang, I have to go off and dissect a chicken for tonight's curry, and check I've got enough insulin to challenge the Naan bread. I've got no shame, you know.

Tomorrow is a slightly broken day, I've got a GP appointment by summons at 2.15, but I'll be back in time for Amigo's carb pre-loading in the afternoon before her Friday night revelry. Shouldn't be more than half an hour, including electric travel.

Anyway, on this day in 1842 the Mines Act was passed by the British Parliament forbidding women and children to work underground. Thin end of the wedge, that. Give 'em an inch, they'll take a mile.

Well, having alienated most of my customers, I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies if there's anybody left 

Have good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Sorry I'm a bit late replying, I was lost in a crossword while watching T20 cricket. What's up? Need a hug and a gin? I will supply the hug ))p)))) the extra strong Nescafé and the gingernuts if you can do the gin. Sit and unwind
> 
> Edit: full advice on your thread


Thanks Mike.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Blimey Lin, what's up?
> Edit, just seen your other post, is this Lefty related?


Sure is. Thanks.


----------



## Ditto

I'd already had a jar of luxury double clotted cream today so I had the custard. It's all still digesting especially with a whisky chaser!


----------



## Seabreeze

G'day
Blimey there's been some stuff happening, hope everyone gets sorted swiftly. 
Counting my blessings that I am not diabetic, I am learning so much on these forums though for caring for my mum and understanding about it for her. 

Domestics and errands today, so it's running shoes on and a dark hot chocolate and handful of malted milk biscuits to take away please


----------



## Ljc

Hope you're ok Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks I am a bit late, sorry. Water problems.

In the downstairs loo, that is. Fixed now.

Fortunately, not a big queue here. Morning Seabreeze, here's a yummy dark hot chocolate and malted biscuits to go. Don't work too hard, it's Friday


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks I am a bit late, sorry. Water problems.
> 
> In the downstairs loo, that is. Fixed now.
> 
> Fortunately, not a big queue here. Morning Seabreeze, here's a yummy dark hot chocolate and malted biscuits to go. Don't work too hard, it's Friday



Morning Mike, relieved to hear it's not an internal plumbing problem!

I better start my Friday pre-evening festivity fortifying so I'll have a nice big pork and leek sausage bun please. Nice and crispy on the outside with tomato ketchup and a latte 

It's the Anniversary weekend celebrations. Family Italian meal out on Sunday.


----------



## Ljc

Morninnnng. It's such a beautiful day here . Glad you got the prob sorted Mike. 
I would love 2 large hot sausage rolls and a Nescafé followed by a strawberry tart please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, relieved to hear it's not an internal plumbing problem!
> 
> I better start my Friday pre-evening festivity fortifying so I'll have a nice big pork and leek sausage bun please. Nice and crispy on the outside with tomato ketchup and a latte
> 
> It's the Anniversary weekend celebrations. Family Italian meal out on Sunday.



Morning Amigo. Sounds like a grand weekend you've got lined up. Many congrats on the Ruby Wedding. In sickness and in health, eh? That was a vow,  not an instruction you daftie

Anyway, to build you up for tonight here's a lovely pork and leek sausage bun and a Latte to start you off. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morninnnng. It's such a beautiful day here . Glad you got the prob sorted Mike.
> I would love 2 large hot sausage rolls and a Nescafé followed by a strawberry tart please.


Morning Lin. I may be crook, but I can still handle an adjustable spanner. Don't tell the DWP. 

I hope you've got your AB's on the go, start taming lefty. I'm sure caught this early, you'll get a good result

Anyway, got to keep your healthy nutrition going, so here's two large hot sausage rolls and a strawberry tart to help you along. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, managed to get my insulin on the correct side of my skin this morning, ie, the inside not the outside, so that's a bonus. Coffee and almond croissant, please, Mike, if it's still early enough to constitute breakfast time. I pottered down to the pharmacy to collect my stuff, and got carried away browsing in the charity bookstall.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, managed to get my insulin on the correct side of my skin this morning, ie, the inside not the outside, so that's a bonus. Coffee and almond croissant, please, Mike, if it's still early enough to constitute breakfast time. I pottered down to the pharmacy to collect my stuff, and got carried away browsing in the charity bookstall.


Morning, Robin. I can't resist charity bookstalls. I'm always amazed at what other people will read, and even more amazed that they think somebody else will want to read it

Coffee and almond croissant coming up while you peruse your purchases. Enjoy

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Right folks, I've got to go and make myself presentable and get organised for lunch. 

I'll be late starting this afternoon, as well, I've got a GP appointment, or argument as I call it, at 2.15. The whole trip shouldn't take more than half an hour, so I'll be as quick as possible.

Not for you folks, mind. Lancashire are playing Yorkshire in the women's T20 cricket this afternoon. It'll be War

See you later


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. I may be crook, but I can still handle an adjustable spanner. Don't tell the DWP.
> 
> I hope you've got your AB's on the go, start taming lefty. I'm sure caught this early, you'll get a good result
> 
> Anyway, got to keep your healthy nutrition going, so here's two large hot sausage rolls and a strawberry tart to help you along. Enjoy


Thanks Mike.
Antt Bs started just about managed to swallow the darn thing .
I hope your appointment goes well


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'm back. Drizzly sort of day for the ride down to the docs. But all sorted.

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, I'm back. Drizzly sort of day for the ride down to the docs. But all sorted.
> 
> Coffee and goodies anyone?



Coffee and goodies sounds good to me Mike. You choose!


----------



## Hazel

a lemon tea with a slice if Dundee cake thsnks Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Amigo, as I am feeling self satisfied for getting my own way at the docs, and as it's your Ruby Wedding celebrations, I choose for you this double size Creme Brûlée I made specially for your special weekend. And a Latte.

Enjoy x


----------



## Ljc

Now that's an offer I can't refuse Mike.
I'll have an iced Nescafé and and a cream scone with strawberry jam please


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> a lemon tea with a slice if Dundee cake thsnks Mike



Afternoon, Hazel, keeping well, I hope?

Anyway, here's your afternoon medication, a lemon tea and a slice of Dundee cake. Four of your five a day at a stroke


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Now that's an offer I can't refuse Mike.
> I'll have an iced Nescafé and and a cream scone with strawberry jam please


Afternoon Lin, you'll need nourishment to kill off the infection. I'm sure strawberry jam has medicinal properties. I'll ask Dr Google.

So, an iced Nescafé and a cream scone with strawberry jam is yours to enjoy as part of your therapy


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope life is treating you nicely 

I'm in need of a boost so I'd love some rice pudding with a nutmeg crust to give me a legal high oh and a super strong black coffee which I'll warm my cold hands on first before drinking, many thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. I hope you are bearing up under the weight of Diabetes Fairy droppings. Blame Northie for no house training.

So, a legal high with a nutmeg crusted rice pud, and a turbo charged hot black coffee, the combination of which should make you look exactly like your avatar. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Magic stuff, supercharged rice pudding and turbocharged coffee, thanks Mike. 

Avatar? That is a selfie


----------



## mikeyB

My Avatar isn't a selfie, that's my cell mate in Barlinnie. Sheep rustler.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike - left the cake for tomorrow.

Curled up in bed - severe LFQ pain, which is not shifting - roll on the 29th to find out what's what


----------



## mikeyB

Oi, Hazel, don't ignore that pain, get it looked at pdq. Ring 111,at the very least. It could be anything, and a lot of those anythings need sorting straight away. I'm not joking. And stay Nil by Mouth till you've got it sorted.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike it has eased.

It is a bowel thing I am sure.

The xray last month showed a calcified lymph node - which came back "no further action"

As soon as I poop, it passes


----------



## mikeyB

Phew. It won't be the calcified lymph node. Might be an inflamed diverticulum saying  hello as the traffic goes by. If becomes persistent, give the medics a shout.


----------



## Hazel

thanks Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Right, surgery over.  Sorry, I mean the cafe is closing, it's p***ing down at the cricket, so no reason for me to continue extra time. I know that's heartless, but I've got to practice being grumpy, I've lost the touch

No history tonight, unless you think that on this day in 1897 Enid Blyton was born is of any importance. I could never stand her books. All these posh kids that I couldn't remotely relate to as a child. Even as a 6 year old I was a confirmed leftie bore. And naughty, as well. But clever. Always helps, that, you can think up better excuses. 

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie in the morning at 10.15

There's a special bit of baking tomorrow afternoon for Amigo's Ruby Wedding celebrations. I'm sure she'll share And I'm just as sure she knows the prime ingredient...

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep. I'll be going to bed early, for me, anyway. So I should be up bright and early. Aye, right.


----------



## Ditto

Everybody buggered off again? I'm never here at the right time!  I don't want anything to eat anyways I'm stuffed full, gotta cut back. Called in at the surgery and got the good news that my liver bloods results came back normal yay.  I only called by for the craic and a laugh. 



> My Avatar isn't a selfie, that's my cell mate in Barlinnie. Sheep rustler.


----------



## Hazel

Lost just a pound and a half


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. It's the weekend It's time for us retired folk to go to the supermarkets and annoy folk who say we're just cluttering the place up for the workers. They don't seem to realise it's deliberate.

Well, you've got to have something as a hobby when you're retired. Some folk choose driving slowly, and taking three hours to exit from a side road. Some choose purse fiddling to get the exact change at the checkout. It's how we fill our days, and it's great sport, even better if you can develop an air of complete self absorption and if you're in a wheelchair, a delicate dribble from the left side of the mouth is a good skill to practice. Real professionals pretend to have Tourette's.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Lost just a pound and a half


Have you looked for it down the back of the settee?

Seriously, though well done. The less of you there is, the better your body will work. Keep it up


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to say, I'm now a member of the Parkinson's forum. They're a bit more fussy about who comes aboard than here, for sure. I had to wait a day and a half for moderator approval. It won't interfere with my presence here. Parkinson's folk don't  do quick responses to posts, because they can't.

Some tragic tales, though. Dopamine agonists, one form of treatment used in younger cases, can have the odd side effect of causing compulsive behaviour, hyper sexuality, gambling, compulsive shopping, and such. There are bankrupts, folk whose marriages have foundered, and folk who've come to the attention of the courts. It's not a common side effect, but common enough in this common disease. Bit more than your average background retinopathy, then.


----------



## Hazel

I was one of the nominees in my class, for Woman of the Year - but did not win


----------



## mikeyB

Never mind Hazel, you're my woman of the year with your phenomenal weight  loss success. Mind, I don't suppose that's any consolation.


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks and thanks for your aforethought in terms of my Ruby Wedding anniversary cake for tomorrow Mike. 

Excellent acoustic band last night with no cheating background tapes and musical enhancements. Just 4 seasoned musicians doing a very diverse range of rock that confused the much older patrons waiting for 'Penny Arcade' to be played. They did a superb rendition of 'Comfortably Numb' which is how I'm feeling this morning 

A nice crispy bacon sandwich and a latte would go down nicely please. Better make it quick because the Schoolboy-in-Chief over in the States seems poised on the edge of Armageddon! 

Sorry for anyone in the grip of discomfort or pain today and well done to the shrinking ladies on here.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. It's not a cake I've got ready, it's a creation. That'll get you thinking

Don't worry about Trumpageddon. The military men will rein him back, I'm sure. They're not daft. I hope

Anyway, before the end of the world, here's a lovely crispy bacon sandwich and a Latte to tide you over until we're all crispy. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've got to go and get some weekend supplies and the heavy papers, and get showered and sorted before the cleaner reaches upstairs. Wouldn't want to frighten her en route from the bathroom to the bedroom...

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies and anything else you can think up with your fevered imaginations. I'm up for any challenge

See you soon


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.
That's good news Hazel.
Mike just a large weak Nescafé for me please


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks I'm back. Sorry for my lateness, schedule got disorganised.

Now then Lin, it's not like you to miss opening times, so here's a weak Nescafé because you're obviously a bit feak and weeble today. That'll be the AB's, specially if they are super strength. Don't worry, you'll mend. You always do...eventually


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon everyone. Just back in from the downpour having wrestled our way through the Saturday shoppers in need of weekend essentials. Nice lunch out with far too many carbs for safety but delicious! 

I'll have a nice coffee and a fresh cream meringue please. I adore those that are crispy on the outside but chewy in the middle. Contrasting texture is everything with me! 

I've obviously missed some posts Lin...you got leg problems?


----------



## Ljc

Feak and weeble  I love that  I also laughed at my iPad's suggestions when I typed it (wee lady and wee little)  
Yup they are strong ones.

I could go a hot choc and a couple of gingernuts if you please Mike


----------



## Ljc

Thanks @Amigo , it's lefty nagging for attention again.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Thanks @Amigo , it's lefty nagging for attention again.



I feel for you Lin. My rotten left leg and ankle seems to have slipped into permanent cramp mode and it's playing havoc with my pole dancing routine!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I feel for you Lin. My rotten left leg and ankle seems to have slipped into permanent cramp mode and it's playing havoc with my pole dancing routine!


Oh nooo . Have you been to your doc ?


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon everyone. Just back in from the downpour having wrestled our way through the Saturday shoppers in need of weekend essentials. Nice lunch out with far too many carbs for safety but delicious!
> 
> I'll have a nice coffee and a fresh cream meringue please. I adore those that are crispy on the outside but chewy in the middle. Contrasting texture is everything with me!
> 
> I've obviously missed some posts Lin...you got leg problems?


Afternoon Amigo. Did you see my first post today about Saturday?

Anyway, here's a fresh cream meringue which is crisp on the outside and soft in the middle. If you're interested, the way to get that texture is simple - whisk in a light paste of a level teaspoon of cornflour and about half a teaspoon or so of white wine vinegar.

Plus a coffee. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Feak and weeble  I love that  I also laughed at my iPad's suggestions when I typed it (wee lady and wee little)
> Yup they are strong ones.
> 
> I could go a hot choc and a couple of gingernuts if you please Mike


Afternoon Lin. Good you can have a laugh, laughter makes everything better.

Here's a hot choc and a couple of ginger nuts for you to enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Did you see my first post today about Saturday?
> 
> Anyway, here's a fresh cream meringue which is crisp on the outside and soft in the middle. If you're interested, the way to get that texture is simple - whisk in a light paste of a level teaspoon of cornflour and about half a teaspoon or so of white wine vinegar.
> 
> Plus a coffee. Enjoy



Yes I saw your post Mike. In terms of this splendid 'creation' for the Ruby shindig, it will need a lot of components to keep everyone on here happy but good luck with managing to combine ginger nuts, Dundee cake, creme brûlée, custard and meringues and a dozen other requests into an edible construct. Don't bother with any savoury garnishments though, it will be for the afternoon crowd!


----------



## Robin

Afternoon everyone, where's the day gone! I've spent too much of it gardening. Just left the secateurs to cool down for a bit and popped down to the shops for a few items, my purse is now nice and light, because I made sure I got rid of all my little bits of small change at the various checkouts.
A mug of builder's tea and a custard slice, please Mike, I may go outside with a cup of tea in the real world as well, while the sun's out.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Robin, sorry for the delay I've been fiddling about plugging the charger into my electric wheelchair. Wouldn't want to be running out of juice halfway across the road as a logging lorry comes charging through the village.

Anyway, as a reward to yourself for working hard all day, here's a custard slice and a mug of builder's tea to enjoy. Put your feet up


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Robin, don't let Amigo see your custard slice, she's like those Seagulls that nick your chips at the seaside.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> By the way, Robin, don't let Amigo see your custard slice, she's like those Seagulls that nick your chips at the seaside.



Yes it's true I'm afraid...just a greedy, big swooping bird with a penchant for anything custard! 

I'll have one please with a nice cup of tea


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, another product placement coup.

So here's a custard slice all on your own, and a nice cup of tea. Enjoy

By the way, my creation is the height of subtlety and tastefulness, not a thoughtless jumble. Just wait and see


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you're in good spirits. Happy ruby wedding anniversary for tomorrow Amigo 

Just back from town blimey where do all these people appear from! I got a free coffee in a cafe - the person serving said "it's on the house"- what a lovely surprise- I don't know what I'd done to deserve it.

Anyhow I'll continue trying to ride my luck by asking for an apricot jam tart and a strong black coffee please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. What are you doing going out on a Saturday? It's when all the second homers appear to strip the town of Quorn, avocados and ready made pesto. 

Anyway, while you ponder that, here's an Apricot jam tart and a throat dissolving strong black coffee. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Lovely thanks Mike. I've done it again, why did I mention jam tarts? 

They better leave me a bit of Quorn and pesto as a one home veggie, avocados they're welcome to


----------



## Ljc

I was wondering if their was any chance of a hot sausage roll or perhaps two , I fancy an apple doughnut but a jam one will do and a large Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin, course you can have a couple of hot sausage rolls as part of your currently invalid recuperation diet. Would I, as a caring ex doctor, deny you that?

And you can have an apple doughnut too, along with a large Nescafé. 

Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

A wee scrap of anything nice would do please and a cup of white coffee. In the middle if boiling beetroot from garden and making lentil soup with dirty carrots-all washed though. Granddaughter and pal for sleep over so think I will hide later in bed with a book. They will be too busy giggling to themselves to worry about an oldie like me


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well, or as well as you can be under the circumstances 
I was away last week visiting family, back to work tonight so to prepare me may I have a custard slice and a pot of Assam tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> A wee scrap of anything nice would do please and a cup of white coffee. In the middle if boiling beetroot from garden and making lentil soup with dirty carrots-all washed though. Granddaughter and pal for sleep over so think I will hide later in bed with a book. They will be too busy giggling to themselves to worry about an oldie like me


Hi Carol. That's brave, hosting a sleepover. Don't forget to unplug the house wifi, that'll quieten things down.

Now, a wee scrap of anything... well , here's your white coffee and a couple of pieces of all butter rustic shortbread, fresh from God's own island. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

Yum yum. Thanks. Wifi was the first thing they asked about. I might get them on garden duties later if it stays nice. Lots of snails for them to pick up he he


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well, or as well as you can be under the circumstances
> I was away last week visiting family, back to work tonight so to prepare me may I have a custard slice and a pot of Assam tea please


Hi Lucy, I was worried about you. Thought you might be lying in a  crypt somewhere with a sharpened bit of 2 by 4 through your chest. Oh well, such a boring reason. Never mind, back to normal.

Here's a welcome back custard slice and a pot of Assam. Hope it's a nice easy shift tonight to get you back into the swing.


----------



## Ditto

Any chance of a mug of tea with skimmed and a few pieces of shortbread please? 

After torrential rain the day turned out glorious, such a lovely evening, I should be out there really but I don't want to.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Any chance of a mug of tea with skimmed and a few pieces of shortbread please?
> 
> After torrential rain the day turned out glorious, such a lovely evening, I should be out there really but I don't want to.


Evening Ditto, just caught me in time, so here's a mug of tea with skimmed and a plate of shortbread to enjoy.

Do go out, you need to build up the Vit D to stop the bones crumbling

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Ok team, time for me to close, or, to put it another way, the T20 games have finished, so I'd feel guilty hanging on.

No history tonight, it's still August and nothing ever happens in August. Actually, that's not true. My body has played a super new joke on me - I've developed tennis elbow in my left arm. The reason why that is such a joke is my tremor is mainly right sided, so I can only drink a full cup of coffee or tea using the left hand. How this has developed, I've no idea. I don't use my left arm much at all, I hold my stick in my right hand. I just hope topical anti inflammatory gel works, because I've had tennis elbow on the right injected before, and that is bloody agony. I don't know what I did in a previous life, I'm beginning to think I was a murdering psychopath. 

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. The afternoon will be the big reveal of the luxury goody I've made for Amigo, whose arm I will twist to share

Have a good evening everyone, and a pleasant night's sleep.


----------



## Ditto

I don't need to go out, they just made me take a course of Vitamin D horse tablets.  Thank you for the victuals, going down a treat.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Everyone.

A very special good morning to Amigo. Congratulations on your Ruby Wedding, and Happy Birthday to your Son. The house must be awash with flowers, cards and love.

A proper family day.

I've got something special for you, Amigo, this afternoon. It is a little soft still, but it will be stiff enough this afternoon for your full attention. x

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I've got to go and get rearranged. My brother was just round with his two dogs - a King Charles Spaniel and a Bichon Frise or whatever they're called. My rough and ready mongrel Ben was totally bemused by these two small dogs racing around and using his personal wee areas in the garden. After they left, he went out and did a defiant poo. 

Anyway, I'll be back later for coffee and goodies.

See you then - and Lucy for brekkie later on


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Everyone.
> 
> A very special good morning to Amigo. Congratulations on your Ruby Wedding, and Happy Birthday to your Son. The house must be awash with flowers, cards and love.
> 
> A proper family day.
> 
> I've got something special for you, Amigo, this afternoon. It is a little soft still, but it will be stiff enough this afternoon for your full attention. x
> 
> Brekkie anyone?



Well you've got my attention now Mike and I await with great anticipation 

If the tennis elbow is up to it I'll have a latte and a Danish please...custard naturally


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm back. Now then Amigo, I'm assuming Maggie dealt with your workaday earlier order.

The tennis elbow, by the way, will be self sorted with an elbow support and oodles of Voltarol Gel, both winging their way to me from Boots. I'm not letting some maniac doctor anywhere near it. Oh, hang on a minute...

So, here's your special Ruby Wedding creation. It's a Tart. For the base and sides, I used crushed hobnobs with some melted butter, then baked for a few minutes and chilled to set. For the filling is a rich egg custard, lovely and sweet with the addition of some strawberry essence, and the killer ingredient. Rosewater. Topping is a strawberry jus with scattered halved strawberries and redcurrants, dusted with icing sugar and a very light scattering of black pepper, another killer ingredient. And nicely chilled and firm, as promised.

I know you won't want any, but I thought the rest of the gang might like some. Aye, right


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, many congratulations to you and yours for your double celebrations @Amigo 
Afternoon Mike, I hope you are well. I've recently arisen from my coffin and am ravenous, so may I have a full English with a big pot of Assam tea to fill my belly please  I bet Ben was most put out and will be busy remarking his territory


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lucy, I hope your first night back wasn't too traumatic. Ben has indeed been remarking his territory. I don't know where dogs get all this wee from, I couldn't do it

Anyway, here's a full English with a pot of Assam to refuel. Bit earlier than I expected. You're not skimping on kip, are you? Still, a big brekkie will probably cause you to nod off. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, I'm back. Now then Amigo, I'm assuming Maggie dealt with your workaday earlier order.
> 
> The tennis elbow, by the way, will be self sorted with an elbow support and oodles of Voltarol Gel, both winging their way to me from Boots. I'm not letting some maniac doctor anywhere near it. Oh, hang on a minute...
> 
> So, here's your special Ruby Wedding creation. It's a Tart. For the base and sides, I used crushed hobnobs with some melted butter, then baked for a few minutes and chilled to set. For the filling is a rich egg custard, lovely and sweet with the addition of some strawberry essence, and the killer ingredient. Rosewater. Topping is a strawberry jus with scattered halved strawberries and redcurrants, dusted with icing sugar and a very light scattering of black pepper, another killer ingredient. And nicely chilled and firm, as promised.
> 
> I know you won't want any, but I thought the rest of the gang might like some. Aye, right



Sounds suitably decadent and crafted in the apt ruby red colours Mike. Just cut a slice off and I'll have the rest!  I'll scoop the custard out with my finger and be all tart like to match the naughtiness of the creation!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike, just what the Doctor ordered  I shall go back to bed for a couple more hours later, it's very sunny here and neighbour mowing his lawn


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Sounds suitably decadent and crafted in the apt ruby red colours Mike. Just cut a slice off and I'll have the rest!  I'll scoop the custard out with my finger and be all tart like to match the naughtiness of the creation!



Afternoon Amigo. I hope you're  having a great day ahead of tonight's Italian big blow out

Now then, calm down, there's enough for everyone. It's not naughty, it's the height of sophistication. I'm trying to educate you out of eating  with your fingers, it's time for you to be ladylike. I'm sure there are books to help.

So here's a slice of ruby red I-don't-know-what-to-call-it to enjoy. With a fork and spoon. Have a yummy experience x


----------



## Ljc

Good Afternoon.  
Congratulations on your double Celebrations @Amigo , I'm so looking forward to the special cake Mike made for you. 

Mike I hope your elbow is not too painful, you'll be pleased to hear I've now whipped my Kindle Into submission    After all that effort I could do with something to rejuvenate me, do you by any chance have any coffee ice cream if so three scoops with some strawberry sauce please. If not a knickerbocker glory will do . Thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin, I'm pleased the Kindle is now behaving. Amigo doesn't have a special cake, it's a special Tart for a special day. Details above, if you scroll back a little.  If you want to change you order, or have the Tart as well (wouldn't surprise me) then let me know


----------



## Ljc

I'll have some afterwards please


----------



## mikeyB

I just knew you'd say that Lin

So, a three scoop coffee ice cream with strawberry sauce coming up. When you're revived, indulge yourself


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Alison. I hope you're  having a great day ahead of tonight's Italian big blow out
> 
> Now then, calm down, there's enough for everyone. It's not naughty, it's the height of sophistication. I'm trying to educate you out of eating  with your fingers, it's time for you to be ladylike. I'm sure there are books to help.
> 
> So here's a slice of ruby red I-don't-know-what-to-call-it to enjoy. With a fork and spoon. Have a yummy experience x



All this talk of naughtiness seems to have reminded you of an Alison  ok, a typo, we'll believe you!

Well I fell asleep in satiated pleasure after devouring my slice of the Ruby tart so please share it round for all to enjoy 

I better have a strong coffee to wake me up I think.


----------



## Hazel

Happy afternoon chums.

Mike, can I have a lemon tea, with 2 ginger nuts, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> All this talk of naughtiness seems to have reminded you of an Alison  ok, a typo, we'll believe you!
> 
> Well I fell asleep in satiated pleasure after devouring my slice of the Ruby tart so please share it round for all to enjoy
> 
> I better have a strong coffee to wake me up I think.



Sorry about that typo- I'd just typed something to an Alison on the parkies forum, so the iPad and two Tramadol took over I'll go back and amend it.

Here's a double shot Latte to wake you up

I think I'll join you in that


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Happy afternoon chums.
> 
> Mike, can I have a lemon tea, with 2 ginger nuts, please.


Afternoon Hazel, I hope your tummy pain has beaten a retreat. It would have if you had yesterday's Dundee cake for brekkie

Here's a lemon tea and two ginger nuts to enjoy, no decadent tarts for you, of course. FC wouldn't approve


----------



## Hazel

Sorry Mike, who or what is FC?

I am definitely woolly today, not firing on all cylinders


----------



## Ljc

I'm revived now thanks . May I please have a slice of Amigo's Ruby tart please.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon everyone, glad to see you're enjoying your day, Amigo. I'd love a slice (or maybe it's more of a scoop) of your birthday treat. Yummy, strawberries and custard, I'll try not to drool all over the table, in fact, I'm probably best eating it outside, I'm just back from riding.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Don't worry, I've lost my sense of smell (one of the less welcome parky symptoms)

So, here's a slice of delicious Ruby Tart. You should be able to cope with a spoon and a fork. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'm revived now thanks . May I please have a slice of Amigo's Ruby tart please.


Sorry Lin, slightly out of order. So much for Specsavers.

Here's a slice of yummy Ruby Tart to indulge yourself


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Sorry Mike, who or what is FC?
> 
> I am definitely woolly today, not firing on all cylinders


Fat club. Sorry, the Parkinson's forum is all stuff like PD, pwp, DBS. So much so,they have a key for Newbies. It gets to be a habit.


----------



## Hazel

Duoh, so obvious - definitely not the full shilling today


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Fat club. Sorry, the Parkinson's forum is all stuff like PD, pwp, DBS. So much so,they have a key for Newbies. It gets to be a habit.



We had that on another peer support forum I used to go on, nothing to do with Diabetes.  ie PWD that I sometimes see on here means something totally different over there , they had an abbreviation list too


----------



## mikeyB

One forum I once looked at was the colitis and Crohn's forum. I never joined, because they all seemed so needy - the colitis patients especially, all they seemed to want in life was DLA and mobility instead of getting better. Not my sort of thing at all. As if I'd go chasing benefits


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and all  I'm definitely needy, in need of a scoop of Amigo's anniversary tart please if she's happy to share. 

Having had a double serving of real life hypos today I'll also have a wedge of coffee Swiss roll with a strong black coffee thanks Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Flower. I hope your brain is back on track after the hypos.

Anyway, here's a slice of Ruby Tart to enjoy, and you eat it with a spoon and fork. I know full well how you'll eat the coffee Swiss roll. Plus a double shot Americano to drink the way we all do  x


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and all  I'm definitely needy, in need of a scoop of Amigo's anniversary tart please if she's happy to share.
> 
> Having had a double serving of real life hypos today I'll also have a wedge of coffee Swiss roll with a strong black coffee thanks Mike


Hope you're fully recovered and feeling ok.


----------



## Ljc

Could I have a Nescafé and some gingernuts please. 
I need to build my strength up to cook dinner, well that my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> I know full well how you'll eat the coffee Swiss roll.



Lovely stuff thanks Mike   I might use the spoon and fork you've provided instead , we'll see


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Could I have a Nescafé and some gingernuts please.
> I need to build my strength up to cook dinner, well that my excuse and I'm sticking to it


Hi Lin, sorry for the delay, I was having a text conversation-well, gossip - with daughter. 

Anyway, it's no excuse, you really do have to build your strength up to cook dinner. Here's a Nescafé and a few ginger nuts to ginger you up


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike I always like a coffee after diner, so it's worked out just fine TA


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, time for me to go. I know there's still a women's T20 cricket match on telly, but I'm cooking haddock tonight, and pin boning is a pest at the best of times, but even more of a pest with a tremor.

But enough my moaning, it's boring. It's been a fun day. Amigo will now be studying an Italian menu and adding up carbs (not counting the carbs in vino, of course. Well, You don't, do you?). Flower will be cleaning her chin after the Swiss roll.  Lin will eventually stop eating  As I said, an altogether fine day.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. I've got in a new supply of kippers from the smokehouse down the road.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep. Except Lucy, who I wish a good night's work and no carby snacking


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, sorry I'm late, real life intervened. Brother and SIL called in. 

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike. I hope you are as well as you can be.
I'd love a Nescafé and a couple of those lovely kippers please and my usual to follow.
Suns come out today, I just hope it warms up a bit more


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, Ohh, Lin, thanks for reminding me about the kippers. ( autocorrect insisted on 'killers' there for a moment. How shocking, I'm sure the food hygiene rating in this establishment is nothing less than a perfect 5).
So, a couple of your lovely kippers, please Mike, and a large cappucino, to blot out the memory of how one removal van strateigically parked in the middle of Witney can cause ten minute tailbacks in both directions.


----------



## Hazel

2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of builders tea please Mike.

Good morning everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning Mike. I hope you are as well as you can be.
> I'd love a Nescafé and a couple of those lovely kippers please and my usual to follow.
> Suns come out today, I just hope it warms up a bit more


Morning Lin. I'm feeling fine this morning, if a little stiff, but don't we all? At a certain age, anyway. No offence

So, a pair of lovely Isle of Mull kippers for you with a Nescafé. Careful with butter drips. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning everyone, Ohh, Lin, thanks for reminding me about the kippers. ( autocorrect insisted on 'killers' there for a moment. How shocking, I'm sure the food hygiene rating in this establishment is nothing less than a perfect 5).
> So, a couple of your lovely kippers, please Mike, and a large cappucino, to blot out the memory of how one removal van strateigically parked in the middle of Witney can cause ten minute tailbacks in both directions.


Morning Robin. When we moved here the removal van caused slight problems, but everybody tooted their horns and waved a welcome. Little did they know....

Here's a pair of yummy kippers and a large cappuccino to help with you unwind after your little seethe.

Mind you, I don't imagine you ever seething. Why does your mention of Witney remind me of Pink Floyd?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of builders tea please Mike.
> 
> Good morning everyone


Good morning Hazel. Another week nearer your bum tunnelling. Doesn't time drag waiting for a treat?

Anyway, to pass a little more time, here's 2 poached eggs on wholemeal and pot of builder's to enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Why does your mention of Witney remind me of Pink Floyd?


I've no idea, am I missing something? Pink Floyd usually reminds me of Battesea Power station and giant inflatable pigs. Oh wait, am I getting warmer?


----------



## mikeyB

It's not a quiz, honest. it's just an odd memory that was tweaked. I'll have to consult Dr Google


----------



## mikeyB

Well, again apologies for the short morning. I've got to go and  get sorted and get in supplies, after climbing into the sub aqua gear to get through the biblical downpour. August, eh? I think this is divine punishment for being sarcastic elsewhere on the forum.

Anyway, there's no such thing as bad weather, it's just the wrong clothing

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. I'm feeling fine this morning, if a little stiff, but don't we all? At a certain age, anyway. No offence
> 
> So, a pair of lovely Isle of Mull kippers for you with a Nescafé. Careful with butter drips. Enjoy


And none taken Mike,  Sorry about the drips , I did try to eat daintily but you know how it is or rather how I am


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks, I'm back but I've got big problems with the iPad. Total battery failure. I charged it this morning to 100%, and when I switched it on just now, it showed completely empty. It's very hard for me me to use the phone, but I'll struggle on later after I've used my phone to get in touch with Vodafone. Wish me luck


----------



## Ditto

Darn it, I missed my chance of some of the Ruby Tart. Congratulations on all fronts Amigo. 

I could never use a phone! Best of luck with that, the cafe would be missed! Quick, rustle me up some grub and victuals just in case you go awol.  I could just eat beans on toast and a mug of tea with skimmed milk.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good luck with getting in touch with Vodaphone, when you're ready may I have 2 bacon rolls with tomato sauce and a mug of coffee please


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Ok, folks, I'm back but I've got big problems with the iPad. Total battery failure. I charged it this morning to 100%, and when I switched it on just now, it showed completely empty. It's very hard for me me to use the phone, but I'll struggle on later after I've used my phone to get in touch with Vodafone. Wish me luck


@mike I had a similar problem a few months back. It turned out it was the fuse in the plug, so it would be worth checking that first before buying another
Sorry if you've already checked this.


----------



## Ljc

If you're able to get on here ok , I'd love a pre dinner Nescafé and several gingernuts please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, I'm back and using the phone. I've been on the phone for an hour, after we'd established that the nearest Vodafone shop is in Paisley. It would be cheaper getting a new iPad than taking it there. After much hard work on the part of the guy I was talking to, they relented and said they would send me a repair bag to post it back to them. Cos I'm a special customer i.e I've been with them for a long time. I didn't tell him that's because Vodafone seem to have the best coverage on the island without resorting to the appalling BT.

By the way, Lin, it won't charge on any of the chargers around the house.

So I'll struggle on with the phone. If I don't let ailments defeat me, im not giving in to bloody technology


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good luck with getting in touch with Vodaphone, when you're ready may I have 2 bacon rolls with tomato sauce and a mug of coffee please


Afternoon, Lucy, or good morning

Here's a couple of crispy bacon rolls and mug of coffee to make you bright eyed and bushy tailed for the day. Or night. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

It does sound like a fault with your iPad then. 
Glad to hear that they're sending a repair bag.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> If you're able to get on here ok , I'd love a pre dinner Nescafé and several gingernuts please


Hi Lin. No problems on the phone apart from aiming my finger at the little keys, but me and predictive text have a steady relationship

Anyway, here's a Nescafé and a plate of ginger nuts as an amuse bouche. Have a nice relax before cooking


----------



## Hazel

Hi there everyone.

A lemon tea with 2 ginger nuts please Mike


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike. Could it be the cable? Have you tried holding the power and home button for 30 seconds then release the home button, then the power button. Worth a try because it can take ages to restart after a crash. Hubbie is telling me in my ear why it's happening. Failing that it's the battery (can you use it when the power cord is still attached? In that case it's the battery but he's never seen one go on an up to date iPad).

Right, after all that I'll have a latte and an Eccles cake please


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hi there everyone.
> 
> A lemon tea with 2 ginger nuts please Mike


Hi Hazel, sorry for the slight delay, I've had a slew of incoming texts interrupting me. That's the problem with using the phone.

Anyway, here's you're favourite lemon tea and two ginger nuts to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike. Could it be the cable? Have you tried holding the power and home button for 30 seconds then release the home button, then the power button. Worth a try because it can take ages to restart after a crash. Hubbie is telling me in my ear why it's happening. Failing that it's the battery (can you use it when the power cord is still attached? In that case it's the battery but he's never seen one go on an up to date iPad).
> 
> Right, after all that I'll have a latte and an Eccles cake please


No it's not the cable, it works with the iPhone, yes I've tried a hard reboot, and no I can't use it with the cable attached, it just shows the empty battery symbol on the screen. But thanks for the advice. Interestingly, they didn't ask me to do all that which would indicate that it's not the first time this has happened.

That aside, here's a Latte and an Eccles cake. Always knew you were a woman of taste


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> No it's not the cable, it works with the iPhone, yes I've tried a hard reboot, and no I can't use it with the cable attached, it just shows the empty battery symbol on the screen. But thanks for the advice. Interestingly, they didn't ask me to do all that which would indicate that it's not the first time this has happened.
> 
> That aside, here's a Latte and an Eccles cake. Always knew you were a woman of taste



Still could be the cable Mike. We have one that charges the iPad but won't charge the new iPod touch because the latest update blocks certain iPad cables. Worth a try anyway.

Cheers for that...I love an Eccles cake


----------



## mikeyB

I've got three lightning cables, and none work. All will charge the iPhone.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I've got three lightning cables, and none work. All will charge the iPhone.



Ok, not that then. Always worth eliminating the obvious first.

Rather full after a nice chicken Kiev and salad but a cuppa tea would be very welcome. I'm trying hard to resist this chocolate birthday cake!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Ok, not that then. Always worth eliminating the obvious first.
> 
> Rather full after a nice chicken Kiev and salad but a cuppa tea would be very welcome. I'm trying hard to resist this chocolate birthday cake!


I'm available if you need any help , I'm very good at removing the temptation of such  things


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Ok, not that then. Always worth eliminating the obvious first.
> 
> Rather full after a nice chicken Kiev and salad but a cuppa tea would be very welcome. I'm trying hard to resist this chocolate birthday cake!


Me too Lin

Hi Amigo, yes, I agree. I've been embarrassed too many times to not go through all the obvious stuff

Now, to suppress your urges, here's a cup of tea to fill you up. Then you can cave in and blame everybody else for not eating all the birthday cake


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Me too Lin
> 
> Hi Amigo, yes, I agree. I've been embarrassed too many times to not go through all the obvious stuff
> 
> Now, to suppress your urges, here's a cup of tea to fill you up. Then you can cave in and blame everybody else for not eating all the birthday cake



I admit my urges overwhelmed me and I had a very splendid slice of chocolate cake. It will be the last however as I've decided to take remaining slices to my elderly neighbours!


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to go just now. Thanks to all who suggested aid for the iPad. If you'd shown me an iPad 20 years ago, I would have laughed in your face. Now an IPad Air 2 is laughing in mine

You're not going to believe this, but this week is Aftenoon Tea Week. This may well be a construct from posh places like the Savoy in London, or Betty's in Harrogate but ordinary mortals like you and I can celebrate the week in here. I'm up for it if you are

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, if you don't mind slight delays for incoming messages or texts on the phone. And that's if I remember to bung this on charge overnight

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep everyone


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I admit my urges overwhelmed me and I had a very splendid slice of chocolate cake. It will be the last however as I've decided to take remaining slices to my elderly neighbours!


That's a shame I was packing my bags in anticipation 
Do tell, was it absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> That's a shame I was packing my bags in anticipation
> Do tell, was it absolutely gorgeous.



Utterly and completely gorgeous Lin but now I'm about to test and survey the damage! 

Update...a 8.8. Could have been worse!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Utterly and completely gorgeous Lin but now I'm about to test and survey the damage!
> 
> Update...a 8.8. Could have been worse!


Fingers cross seed for you


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Nice bright day here, but it's a very wobbly me morning. Dont worry I'm sitting down, and it'll pass anyway. Had a nice hot sit down shower. Had to stand up for the southern regions, mind. 

But enough of me, brekkie anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

Course, not for Amigo, she's on a diet after that cake unless she can present a waking BG less than 7.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Course, not for Amigo, she's on a diet after that cake unless she can present a waking BG less than 7.



Just scraped in with a 6.9 

I'll have the full brekkie feast please Mike with black pudding but no hash browns or beans (they make me unladylike!). No mushrooms either after reading the scary Japanese fungus in hospitals story! 
And a large mug of tea but more golden than brown colour, I don't like to taste the tannin. Fussy I am!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Drat, made the bar too high

I don't mind fussy, but that mushroom thing is psychotic. Oh well, one not quite full English coming up, and a golden brown tea - but hide that from the drug squad Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. After a good downpour, we need it here as the rain clouds seem to have an aversion to my tiny bit of Kent, but a mile down the road cops it. Suns out now.

 Just a Nescafé and two gingernuts please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Not up to a nice unhealthy cooked breakfast then? I hope you're not wilting under antibiotic assault

Here's a Nescafé and two ginger nuts. Hope it gives you a little boost


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - another dreich day here

Can I order 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast with a pot of tea please

Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. Sorry I'm not quick off the mark. The phone app doesn't seem to respond quickly to new posts. Never mind, I'll get used to it. You can get used to anything 

So, here's a slightly belated two poached eggs on wholemeal and a pot of Scottish Blend. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

By the way Hazel, it's quite bright and sunny here, if a little showery. You'll get that soon as it's travelling west.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, I'm off to go for ride to the shops and get some ingredients for stuff , and the papers and lunch.

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies.

Best behaviour in the meantime


----------



## Seabreeze

Yoohoo!  
A pot of tea and a pot of hot water with it please, been so busy I need to catch up with myself on the way back!
oh and maybe something to sop the tea up, sticky ginger loaf slice or that smashing shortbread if not would be fab.

I'll refrain from asking for cheese scone because then it's the whole scon/scone debate and I just need to chill!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon all ( and Seabreeze of course). I'm back from my stagger round the shop and fully lunched  up with food and Trammies. 

So rather late, a pot of tea with hot water and some lovely shortbread for Seabreeze (sorry, no ginger loaf in today). Enjoy

Anyone else for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and all I hope you are as well as possible 

To help celebrate afternoon tea week please can I have a tiered cake stand arrangement of cup cakes, Viennese buttercream whirls and slices of lemon drizzle cake with a pot of strong coffee, thanks. The pinny and waitress hat I'll leave to your discretion  Will there be a pianist in the corner to create that special ambience?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. When I scanned your message I thought you'd asked if there would be a penis in the corner. Sorry to say, we won't. I don't have an entertainments licence in either instance. 

I can certainly do the cake stand arrangement with a selection of wares on a sale or return basis. (Aye, right) and a pot of strong coffee to help it down. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, the pinny and the waitress cap are in the wash, I was wearing them in bed last night.

Don't ask


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon all ( and Seabreeze of course). I'm back from my stagger round the shop and fully lunched  up with food and Trammies.
> 
> So rather late, a pot of tea with hot water and some lovely shortbread for Seabreeze (sorry, no ginger loaf in today). Enjoy
> 
> Anyone else for coffee and goodies?



Cheers Mike, chilling out nicely


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> the pinny and the waitress cap are in the wash, I was wearing them in bed last night.



I'll settle for a doily in that case


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, I'm sitting outside in the garden admiring it in the sunshine. Sometimes I get so involved in actually gardening, I forget the reason for doing it is so I've got something nice to sit in.
I'm glad Flower reminded me about afternoon tea week, I'd love a custard slice with my dainty cup of tea ( still builder's strength, though, please) but don't worry about a cake fork, it'll just invite protests from left handers that they're always made for right handed people. A pelican bib is all I need for the job, anyway.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> I'll settle for a doily in that case


JUST a doily???


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, I'm sitting outside in the garden admiring it in the sunshine. Sometimes I get so involved in actually gardening, I forget the reason for doing it is so I've got something nice to sit in.
> I'm glad Flower reminded me about afternoon tea week, I'd love a custard slice with my dainty cup of tea ( still builder's strength, though, please) but don't worry about a cake fork, it'll just invite protests from left handers that they're always made for right handed people. A pelican bib is all I need for the job, anyway.


Afternoon Robin. After an exhausting time relaxing in the garden, you deserve a little boost, so here's a bone china cup of builders, a custard slice and a pelican bib, with a spoon  for after. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Back in after a very nice but exhausting day out. I've been a right clutz today for some reason (I blame the malfunctioning joints!). Managed to knock a coffee over the table and the iPad (it survived but I might not have if hubbie hadn't retrieved it quickly). Then I mistook the gravy jug for the milk jug (they were similar) in the restaurant and managed to get some full cream milk on the veg before I noticed! Must get those cataracts done! 

Lovely day nonetheless and very hot and humid here. I need anti-inflammatories I reckon but will settle for one of those splendid tiered cake stand of goodies please and a beaker with a lid on!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. What are we going to do with you? Forty years wed does send you doolally, mind.

So, a tiered cake stand with a greatest hits collection, and a Latte in one of my tremor proof beakers. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well and your legs are behaving 
I've actually been working a day shift for a change and would appreciate a lovely slice of whatever cake is going and a pot of Assam please


----------



## mikeyB

A day shift??? Did anyone recognise you? Did you cover the mirrors? Bit risky, I'd have thought.

Never mind, Lucy, you're still with us, so here's a slice of lemon drizzle and a pot of Assam to enjoy

I'll tell Maggie she can turn off the fryers


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> A day shift??? Did anyone recognise you? Did you cover the mirrors? Bit risky, I'd have thought.
> 
> Never mind, Lucy, you're still with us, so here's a slice of lemon drizzle and a pot of Assam to enjoy
> 
> I'll tell Maggie she can turn off the fryers



Fortunately I didn't burst into flames and managed to avoid all mirrors 
Thank you very much, I love lemon drizzle cake


----------



## mikeyB

On a more serious note, never mind your circadian cycle, how do you arrange your basal and stuff? It must be hard work switching like that. It's not heroic, it's unhealthy. I worry about you. Stop being so accommodating, that's an order.


----------



## Carolg

Hello all. Can I please have a cup of cranberry and apple tea , a nice bit of shortbread if you've got it and a big bottle of Calamine lotion for the berry bug b"?":rbs which have bitten me to bits. Thanks


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.  Mike may I have a dainty cucumber sandwich. The selection on your tiered cake stands are very tempting and I'm not able to resist. May I have a large Nescafé please as I hate tea.


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Hello all. Can I please have a cup of cranberry and apple tea , a nice bit of shortbread if you've got it and a big bottle of Calamine lotion for the berry bug b"?":rbs which have bitten me to bits. Thanks


Afternoon Carol. A Scots lass should never go out in summer without the Avon Skin so Safe, you know that. But never mind, I've got a Demijohn of calamine out back for when I forget mine, so here's a half litre bottle on the house. 

And here's a cup of cranberry and apple tea, and a couple of pieces of delicious shortbread to take your mind off things while you slop calamine  on your exposed bits. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon.  Mike may I have a dainty cucumber sandwich. The selection on your tiered cake stands are very tempting and I'm not able to resist. May I have a large Nescafé please as I hate tea.


Afternoon Lin. You _are_ having a virtuous day, putting the rest of us to shame

So here's a dainty cucumber sandwich with the crusts cut off (so your hair won't curl) and a large Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. You _are_ having a virtuous day, putting the rest of us to shame
> 
> So here's a dainty cucumber sandwich with the crusts cut off (so your hair won't curl) and a large Nescafé. Enjoy


and my cakies please. My hair just kinks lol


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Carol. A Scots lass should never go out in summer without the Avon Skin so Safe, you know that. But never mind, I've got a Demijohn of calamine out back for when I forget mine, so here's a half litre bottle on the house.
> 
> And here's a cup of cranberry and apple tea, and a couple of pieces of delicious shortbread to take your mind off things while you slop calamine  on your exposed bits. Enjoy


Thanks. Got the skin so sort but never thought the wee things would be in my greenhouse


----------



## mikeyB

Oops, sorry, a misinterpretation, Lin. Scrub the virtuous bit then, you're just as bad as everyone else

So here's my tiered selection of goodies. I've given up on the sale or return bit. Have a good nosh x


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Carol. A Scots lass should never go out in summer without the Avon Skin so Safe, you know that. But never mind, I've got a Demijohn of calamine out back for when I forget mine, so here's a half litre bottle on the house.


I can't use anything Avon, brings me out in hives, even their lipsticks give me a trout pout!  
I know many people swear by that skin so safe but I'd be finding myself swearing at it!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Oops, sorry, a misinterpretation, Lin. Scrub the virtuous bit then, you're just as bad as everyone else
> 
> So here's my tiered selection of goodies. I've given up on the sale or return bit. Have good nosh x


You know me so well


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Thanks. Got the skin so sort but never thought the wee things would be in my greenhouse


They lie in wait. That's why they were so hungry then, the little imps. (I edited that last noun)


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> I can't use anything Avon, brings me out in hives, even their lipsticks give me a trout pout!
> I know many people swear by that skin so safe but I'd be finding myself swearing at it!


Ah, yes, I remember. You'd need industrial strength Deet up here then. We're in our third generation of the little buggers cos it's been warm and wet


----------



## Seabreeze

Oooh afternoon tea week?  book me in for that tomorrow then please with the three tiered platter, with my mum, as it's virtual she can enjoy herself, pot of darjeeling for me, coffee for mum, no cucumber or smoked salmon tho, ughh.   Lots of little miniature dainties like macaroon, meringue, viennese whirl, profiteroles, something caramel and that dark chocolate and cherry thing that's a bit moose like. Oink-oink!  (well I said miniature dainties)
It would be rude not to!


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds fine to me. I'll put all the expensive stuff on.

Booking accepted


----------



## mikeyB

Do mooses go Oink-Oink, or just you and your mum?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> On a more serious note, never mind your circadian cycle, how do you arrange your basal and stuff? It must be hard work switching like that. It's not heroic, it's unhealthy. I worry about you. Stop being so accommodating, that's an order.




I'm on split doses of Levermir which seems to work well for me 8.30 am and pm so it fits in with my night shifts and then going to bed. I rarely do days, but had to meet my manager for appraisal as well. You'll be pleased to hear I turned down some day shifts that were offered to me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds good to me Lucy. Well done for resisting, managers don't care about staff, they just need slots filled with anyone who's daft enough to befuddle their bodies.

Hope the appraisal went well. If it did, does that mean you're worth more, or am I living in the past?


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it's time for me to go and cook some fresh Scampi, hand dived in the Sound of Mull. No, you can't have any for breakfast. It's all about shelf life, freshness is the key.

Anyway, as everyone probably knows, this is the day in 1947 when the Union Flag was run down in New Delhi, freeing India from the imperial yoke. Of course, Britain cocked it all up in the instant creation of East and West Pakistan, inadvertently causing countless thousands of deaths, and two nations viscerally hating each other. Another triumph, then.

Talking of cock ups, this is also  the day in 1969 when the Woodstock festival kicked off. 400,000 folk arrived before it was declared a disaster area. Some great music, though. And hippies with flowers in their hair and LSD  in their bloodstreams. Happy days.

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow, unless I get the notification that I've got enhanced rate PIP mobility, in which case I will be sorting out flights to Bermuda.

Thanks for all the fun today. Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Sounds good to me Lucy. Well done for resisting, managers don't care about staff, they just need slots filled with anyone who's daft enough to befuddle their bodies.
> 
> Hope the appraisal went well. If it did, does that mean you're worth more, or am I living in the past?



My appraisal went very well, thank you, I got the highest mark I can in my post, no more money though as I work for my Local Authority which is subject to a pay freeze, bloody Tories


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, it's time for me to go and cook some fresh Scampi, hand dived in the Sound of Mull. No, you can't have any for breakfast. It's all about shelf life, freshness is the key.
> 
> Anyway, as everyone probably knows, this is the day in 1947 when the Union Flag was run down in New Delhi, freeing India from the imperial yoke. Of course, Britain cocked it all up in the instant creation of East and West Pakistan, inadvertently causing countless thousands of deaths, and two nations viscerally hating each other. Another triumph, then.
> 
> Talking of cock ups, this is also  the day in 1969 when the Woodstock festival kicked off. 400,000 folk arrived before it was declared a disaster area. Some great music, though. And hippies with flowers in their hair and LSD  in their bloodstreams. Happy days.
> 
> I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow, unless I get the notification that I've got enhanced rate PIP mobility, in which case I will be sorting out flights to Bermuda.
> 
> Thanks for all the fun today. Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep



I won't be around much tomorrow Mike but I hope the food can somehow reflect the special 40th anniversary of the death of the King. No not that one...Elvis the Pelvis who died of a broken heart whilst I was on honeymoon! 

However I doubt many will want fried peanut butter and jelly (jam) sandwiches but I'm sure there something suitable and appropriate to mark the occasion. 

He was allegedly particularly fond of this cardiac concoction...

'The *peanut butter* and *banana sandwich* has been referred to as a favorite of Elvis Presley, who was renowned for his food cravings such as the Fool's Gold Loaf, a loaf of Italian bread filled with a pound of *bacon*, *peanut butter*, and grape jelly.'

I'll have mine when I get back!  (No doubt I'll be in trouble with the cafe boss now!) Tee-hee


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. I'm feeling good today. My Voltarol Gel for my tennis elbow arrived this morning, along with my elbow strap from Boots.com. I've also been playing on the Parkinson's forum, where I've had a really warm welcome. They don't know what they're in for

Brekkie anyone? (Not for Amigo, who is banned for the morning for making me feel sick. I'm not surprised she's done a runner)


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers.    Hope you are all well.

Mike my usual please, poached eggs on toast with tea.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. Hope the morning finds you well

So here's your regular (if that's the appropriate word in the circumstances) two poached eggs on wholemeal toast with lemon tea. Have a good relax before fighting the rest of the day


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, hope your elbow feels better soon. Please may I have a full English brekkie and a pot of Assam please, before I head off shopping


----------



## mikeyB

Just had a phone call from the Queen Elizabeth (the hospital in Glasgow, not the useless aircraft carrier). They were just asking a couple of health questions before the radiology wonks ring to arrange the appointment for a DATscan. Odd question- am I allergic to Latex? Might be the cannulas they use to stick in the highlighting fluid. A DAT scan is Single Photon Emission Computed Tomography to differentiate Parkinson's disease from other neurological conditions. So I'll find out if my sustantia nigra is giving up the ghost. New adventure


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, hope your elbow feels better soon. Please may I have a full English brekkie and a pot of Assam please, before I head off shopping


Morning Lucy. Well done in your appraisal

It seems a little odd serving you brekkie in the morning, but here's a full English and a pot of Assam to enjoy

Enjoy your shopping Stick around for more stupid statements


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  Mike I hope the Volterol and the elbow strap hepls .
I fancy something different today. May I have a double cheeseburger with some fried onions , chips and a Nescafé please .


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. Don't know how the weather is down your way, bit it's pouring down here.

It feels like a burger day, so here's a double  cheeseburger, fried onions, chips (not those puny little fries) and a Nescafé for you to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to go and get some supplies and the papers, then settle down for an afternoon of cricket and teas. 

I'll see you later if I'm not electrocuted by the wheelchair in the rain. Or if the power cuts out just as a bus is coming through...


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Folks, I'm back again. Amazingly it stopped raining for the trip to the shop, and it is currently very windy and pouring down. August, and some of the ferries are on yellow alert. This is November weather. 

Anybody for coffee, or afternoon tea in this gloom?


----------



## Ljc

We've got blue skies, warmth, sunshine and a gentle breeze here


----------



## Ljc

A dainty salmon sarnie , Nescafé and a slice of Dundee cake please 
I'm wondering if I should duck


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. Gloating is perfectly OK, I don't mind. The gardener is laying down gravel on top of a porous plastic membrane as I type

So, here's a dainty salmon sandwich with the compulsory few strands of wilting cress on the side of the plate as garnish. Plus a slice of Dundee cake and a Nescafé. You can leave the cress if you like, the other four people I've served that portion  to have. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Well it's very nice here today except for a bit of wind but the Milk of Magnesia will soon have that sorted 

Well on this special anniversary of the King, it's a little less conversation, a little more action please so a nice slice of Dundee cake for me and a milky coffee with whatever Italian name applies


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Yes indeed, it is 40 years since the fat so-called king of rock and roll died at stool. Good career move.

Anyway, away from Las Vegas show bar has beens, here's a slice of Dundee cake and a milky coffee to enjoy

I'll just get my coat...


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Yes indeed, it is 40 years since the fat so-called king of rock and roll died at stool. Good career move.
> 
> Anyway, away from Las Vegas show bar has beens, here's a slice of Dundee cake and a milky coffee to enjoy
> 
> I'll just get my coat...



Pfft! I know you can't run so I'll give you a head start! 

The guy had some pretty horrendous health issues including, it's suspected, a form of leukaemia.

Anyway, I'll sit and enjoy my coffee and cake in respectful remembrance


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone.  I am also basking in the sunshine and wearing one blue suede shoe by total accident- I'll pretend I was thinking of Elvis 

I'll have a selection of dainty assorted cakes please and I'll eat the cress that nobody else wants with a warm cheese scone thanks  Oh and a china cup of strong coffee to wash it down.


----------



## mikeyB

Once Elvis started making  films he was lost to decent music. With one exception. His 1968 'comeback' TV special, (I've got the DVD). He was positively electric. Then that was that.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone.  I am also basking in the sunshine and wearing one blue suede shoe by total accident- I'll pretend I was thinking of Elvis
> 
> I'll have a selection of dainty assorted cakes please and I'll eat the cress that nobody else wants with a warm cheese scone thanks  Oh and a china cup of strong coffee to wash it down.


Afternoon Flower, I promise not to step on your blue suede shoe.

Here's a selection of assorted dainty cakes, and a warm cheese scone with fresh cress (the dog just ate the previously owned) plus a double espresso in a China cup. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I remember the day Elvis died, I was 7 and recollect my friend and I talking about it, my parents weren't fans of Elvis though but I remember them having lots of The Beatles albums and my dad being shocked and saddened when John Lennon was assassinated 
I've returned from doing a mammoth shop and would love a latte and a slice of lemon drizzle cake please


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, lovely day here, sneaked an extra ride while the fields are  full of stubble, and the farmers don't mind us galloping over them. So, a bucket of builder's tea and a large slab of Dundee cake, please Mike, I feel exercised, though in reality it was the horse doing all the work.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I remember the day Elvis died, I was 7 and recollect my friend and I talking about it, my parents weren't fans of Elvis though but I remember them having lots of The Beatles albums and my dad being shocked and saddened when John Lennon was assassinated
> I've returned from doing a mammoth shop and would love a latte and a slice of lemon drizzle cake please



Afternoon Lucy. I was 24 when Elvis  died, which makes me almost old enough to be your father, just about. How thoroughly depressing

Never mind, here's a latte and a slice of lemon drizzle to reward yourself for doing all that shopping


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, lovely day here, sneaked an extra ride while the fields are  full of stubble, and the farmers don't mind us galloping over them. So, a bucket of builder's tea and a large slab of Dundee cake, please Mike, I feel exercised, though in reality it was the horse doing all the work.


Afternoon Robin, sounds like fun charging through the fields like that 

Anyway, here's a builders slab of Dundee cake, with a Dundee harbour sized mug of builders tea. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. I was 24 when Elvis  died, which makes me almost old enough to be your father, just about. How thoroughly depressing
> 
> Never mind, here's a latte and a slice of lemon drizzle to reward yourself for doing all that shopping


I must have been 22 when he died but a lot younger when Mark Nolan died. Remember saying to my ex husband (before we were engaged) about Jim croche (anyone remember him) that he would be good to see in concert ...duh. He's deid was the reply. How not to impress an intended lol


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> I must have been 22 when he died but a lot younger when Mark Nolan died. Remember saying to my ex husband (before we were engaged) about Jim croche (anyone remember him) that he would be good to see in concert ...duh. He's deid was the reply. How not to impress an intended lol



I can't remember a Mark Nolan Carol. Was he a singer? I wondered if you meant Marc Bolan but he died a month after Elvis.

Oh Jim Croche...'time in a bottle'. Lovely lyrics 

I was actually on honeymoon when Elvis died and can remember somebody telling us one morning. I was only 19


----------



## mikeyB

I'd just got back from honeymoon, Amigo, I suppose. I was too busy relishing being in the same room as her when staying  over at her mum and dads, than to notice Elvis has shuffled off the mortal coil.


----------



## mikeyB

You folks hanging around for blether, or would  you like anything while you're here ? I don't mind, I just wondered.


----------



## Ljc

Can I have a coffee and gingernuts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin, you've noticed that there is still T20 cricket on.

So, two ginger nuts and a coffee are coming your way to enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, may I have a coffee please Mike. I'm being very naughty and having a packet of Rolos, delicious


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Evening all, may I have a coffee please Mike. I'm being very naughty and having a packet of Rolos, delicious


Omg Rolos, I haven't had them for years


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Evening all, may I have a coffee please Mike. I'm being very naughty and having a packet of Rolos, delicious



Hi Lucy. You do realise Rolos are Class B addictive? I'll tell the carb police over you

Here's a coffee to ease your guilt. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Rolo


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I have to go and do some cooking. I'll just have time to nip down to Spar for some Rolos

Now, it's already been noted that on this day in 1977, a singer called Elvis died doing a poo. 

Much more importantly, on this day in 1819 a peaceful meeting on parliamentary reform st St Peter's Field in Manchester  was broken up by the mounted militia bearing swords. 11 totally innocent men and women were killed, and many more injured. From the time it happened, it's been known as the Peterloo Massacre after the battle of Waterloo a few years earlier. It led directly to the foundation of the Manchester Guardian newspaper. It only took another century to get universal suffrage.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. 

Have a good evening everyone, and a good nights sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning peeps. How is everyone today? Gasping for brekkie? 

Well, as World War III hasn't kicked off yet, better stock up on virtual carbs, because for sure there won't be any real ones when it all kicks off.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, I hope I find you well this morning and your various ailments aren't causing you too much trouble  may I have 2 bacon rolls and a latte please  
The weather here isn't great so we won't be going far today, which my daughters are pleased about as they want a movie day so were going to watch Ballerina later this afternoon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Thanks I am a bit peckish.
A large strong Nescafé to start with please so I can sip  away while waiting for my brunch. I'd love 3 doorsteps of Welsh rarebit on toast and some brown sauce   Followed by another Nescafé  please.


----------



## Hazel

Morning peeps - had a horrible hypo last night of 1.9 and I had nothing in to treat it.   In my diabetic stupor, I found a tin of Ambrosia creamed rice (bang went the diet) but it worked.   Note to self - get in hypo treatments.     Feeling bla... today.

So can I have 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast with biulders tea.

Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning Mike, I hope I find you well this morning and your various ailments aren't causing you too much trouble  may I have 2 bacon rolls and a latte please
> The weather here isn't great so we won't be going far today, which my daughters are pleased about as they want a movie day so were going to watch Ballerina later this afternoon.


Morning Lucy. I'm surprisingly well this morning, thanks, but don't tell the DWP

Sounds like a nice relaxing afternoon, and very noble of you to give up the chance of watching the first day/night test match, which I will be watching 

Here's a couple of crispy bacon rolls and a Latte to enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Morning peeps - had a horrible hypo last night of 1.9 and I had nothing in to treat it.   In my diabetic stupor, I found a tin of Ambrosia creamed rice (bang went the diet) but it worked.   Note to self - get in hypo treatments.     Feeling bla... today.
> 
> So can I have 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast with biulders tea.
> 
> Thanks


I hope you're feeling a bit better.  Yes best get dome dextrose or JBs in.  I'm glad the creamed rice worked .  We can do strange things when our brains are struggling through the thick mud of a hypo.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Thanks I am a bit peckish.
> A large strong Nescafé to start with please so I can sip  away while waiting for my brunch. I'd love 3 doorsteps of Welsh rarebit on toast and some brown sauce   Followed by another Nescafé  please.


Morning Lin. It's good that you're peckish, you must be mending 

So, one Nescafé coming up, then 3 doorsteps of Welsh rarebit with brown sauce and a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Morning peeps - had a horrible hypo last night of 1.9 and I had nothing in to treat it.   In my diabetic stupor, I found a tin of Ambrosia creamed rice (bang went the diet) but it worked.   Note to self - get in hypo treatments.     Feeling bla... today.
> 
> So can I have 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast with biulders tea.
> 
> Thanks


Morning Hazel. 1.9 is a real bummer, and it's very remiss of you not having jelly babies by the bed. Still, a lesson learned. That's the trouble when you are losing weight. Your insulin needs change the less of you there is.

Still, a nice brekkie of two poached eggs on toast and a mug of builders tea should put you back in the land of the sentient. Good recovery


----------



## Robin

I'd add to that advice for Hazel, having fallen into a trap myself last night, always have something familiar by the bed to treat hypos, in a familiar place. I woke last night feeling hypo, went to the loo, tested and was 3.1. Not desperately low, but sufficiently brainfogged, groping around in the dark, I couldn't find my mars bars. ( I can't deal with FPs and jelly babies in the wee small hours). I was heading for the door to go downstairs, when I remembered I'd put my stash in a new plastic box by the bed.
Anyway, no harm done and lesson learnt, good morning everyone, I'd love a cappucino and almond croissant please Mike. Lovely washing drying day here, sunny and breezy.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, all settled? I've got to go and get supplies and the papers, another sub aqua adventure

Then after lunch I will reappear to supply you with coffee and goodies till I get shouted downstairs from watching the cricket. Great deal, that

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Whoops Robin, cutting it fine. I was just stepping through the door...

If you'd done your washing up here, you could hang the stuff outside for the rinse cycle

Here's a cappuccino and almond croissant to enjoy after a virtuous morning

Now I really must go. The rain is just a bit lighter now...


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, I'm back to serve you. It stopped raining for the shop visit, and is back raining hard again.  Make of that what you will. Born lucky I suppose.

Mind you, if I were born lucky, I wouldn't be here serving you folks.

Afternoon tea or coffee anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, I forgot that we were going out for dinner tonight with bro and the repellent SIL, so finish here will be bang on 6.30 to give me time to get off the bed and go downstairs. We're off to the Glenforsa, by the airfield just down the road a mile or so. It's the largest bit of level land on the island.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm off to the delights of not doing any cooking tonight. It's a nice sunny evening now.

I can't resist this - on this day in 1896, the first person to be knocked down and killed by a motor vehicle was Mrs Bridget Driscoll of Croydon. The car was travelling at 4mph, a fast walking pace. Apparently she froze in panic at the sight of the oncoming vehicle.

I suppose after that they made brakes compulsory

I'll be back as usual for brekkie at 10.15 tomorrow.

Have a good evening and a pleasant nights sleep, everyone.


----------



## Robin

A quick Google shows that 1896 was the year they repealed the law requiring a man with a red flag to walk in front. Sounds like they were a bit hasty.


----------



## Ditto

Poor Bridget!  What a way to get your name in the history books.  They need to resite the petrol tank onto the front bumper, people would drive a lot more carefully then.  

When you open up can I have six rounds of thick crusty bread slathered with Lurpak and liberally spread with marmalade and a skim tea please? 

Hope all went well with the sil.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. A few minutes late, I seem to have had a lie in. Had a delicious meal last night. Starter was local scallops on Stornaway Black Pudding, and for main I had a big bowl of classic moules mariniere. Very well executed. I did have some home made ice cream after

Anyway, you can't get anything like that here, so anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, your meal sounds delicious and has my mouth watering  It's a bit too early for such delights so may I have a full english and a pot of assam please


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Poor Bridget!  What a way to get your name in the history books.  They need to resite the petrol tank onto the front bumper, people would drive a lot more carefully then.
> 
> When you open up can I have six rounds of thick crusty bread slathered with Lurpak and liberally spread with marmalade and a skim tea please?
> 
> Hope all went well with the sil.



Morning Ditto, you get the prize for grasping what virtual calories are about

Here's 6 doorsteps liberally spread with Lurpak and marmalade and a tea with skimmed milk to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning Mike, your meal sounds delicious and has my mouth watering  It's a bit too early for such delights so may I have a full english and a pot of assam please


Morning Lucy. It was delicious. I like eating food that's travelled less than five miles on to my plate

So, to celebrate Friday, here's a Full English and your usual pot of Assam. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - just out of A and E

Slipped in the bathroon (wet floor) and battered my head off the bath.   Large plum sized lump on my forehead.

Assessed as AOK, no further action

Head louping - feeling sorry for myself

Can I please order a lemon lea and a round of lightly buttered wholemeal toast


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - just out of A and E
> 
> Slipped in the bathroon (wet floor) and battered my head off the bath.   Large plum sized lump on my forehead.
> 
> Assessed as AOK, no further action
> 
> Head louping - feeling sorry for myself
> 
> Can I please order a lemon lea and a round of lightly buttered wholemeal toast


Eek, Hazel, quick, sit down and let me order you a restorative tea and biccies. Hope you really are OK.


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. 
Mike I enjoyed reading about your starters and pud but the  classic moules mariniere .....well it's like my peanut butter and jam sarnies are to you.
Having said that I'll have 2 gently fried  egg and black pud toasted doorstep sarnies and a giant Nescafé please.


----------



## Robin

And a coffee for me, please Mike, and a good morning to everyone, Hazels news quite made me forget my manners there for a moment.


----------



## Donald

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - just out of A and E
> 
> Slipped in the bathroon (wet floor) and battered my head off the bath.   Large plum sized lump on my forehead.
> 
> Assessed as AOK, no further action
> 
> Head louping - feeling sorry for myself
> 
> Can I please order a lemon lea and a round of lightly buttered wholemeal toast



 Glad you are ok apart from sore head


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - just out of A and E
> 
> Slipped in the bathroon (wet floor) and battered my head off the bath.   Large plum sized lump on my forehead.
> 
> Assessed as AOK, no further action
> 
> Head louping - feeling sorry for myself
> 
> Can I please order a lemon lea and a round of lightly buttered wholemeal toast


Ouch . I hope you're not too sore.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - just out of A and E
> 
> Slipped in the bathroon (wet floor) and battered my head off the bath.   Large plum sized lump on my forehead.
> 
> Assessed as AOK, no further action
> 
> Head louping - feeling sorry for myself
> 
> Can I please order a lemon lea and a round of lightly buttered wholemeal toast



On no Hazel, what are we going to do with you?  Did they give you head injury instructions? If you feel sick, and start to feel sleepy ring for an ambulance, your brain has been rattled. But knowing you, this will just be chalked up as another experience. I've got non slip flooring in the bathroom, even wet it's totally non slip. I'll PM you.

Anyway, as an aid to recovery, here's a lightly buttered round of wholemeal toast and your favourite lemon tea


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - just out of A and E
> 
> Slipped in the bathroon (wet floor) and battered my head off the bath.   Large plum sized lump on my forehead.
> 
> Assessed as AOK, no further action
> 
> Head louping - feeling sorry for myself
> 
> Can I please order a lemon lea and a round of lightly buttered wholemeal toast



Oh no Hazel. I bet you saw stars! Hope you're ok and don't have any ill effects from it.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you everyone

Yes Mike got the head injury leaflet.

Just feel really stupid - head is louping - now the bruising is coming up

Quiet day I think


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> And a coffee for me, please Mike, and a good morning to everyone, Hazels news quite made me forget my manners there for a moment.


Morning Robin, nearly missed you! Aye, we've got to look after our Hazel. I wonder how much head lumps weigh ahead of FC tomorrow? 

Anyway, here's a coffee to sip while contemplating the next task  on the list


----------



## mikeyB

Right peeps, I've got to go and get myself organised and get in the papers and supplies. Back to boring normal eating tonight. Fresh local scallops and prawns in a creamy sauce on conchiglie is the plan for this evening. Quick meal

I'll see you this afternoon for afternoon tea, or anything else you fancy, like a cure for diabetes. Aye, right

See you later.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - just out of A and E
> 
> Slipped in the bathroon (wet floor) and battered my head off the bath.   Large plum sized lump on my forehead.
> 
> Assessed as AOK, no further action
> 
> Head louping - feeling sorry for myself
> 
> Can I please order a lemon lea and a round of lightly buttered wholemeal toast




Sorry to hear about your accident  take care.


----------



## Ljc

You missed me


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. Anyway, Lin, everything's free this afternoon if you see my new thread. It's using the phone, I can't see the bigger picture.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Oops. Anyway, Lin, everything's free this afternoon if you see my new thread. It's using the phone, I can't see the bigger picture.


Let me buy you a drink and eats to celebrate

I'll have a Nescafé and a slice of Dundee cake please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. Thanks for that, I'll have sugar free Irnbru and a bag of Hula Hoops.

And here is your free Nescafé and Dundee cake to enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. Thanks for that, I'll have sugar free Irnbru and a bag of Hula Hoops.
> 
> And here is your free Nescafé and Dundee cake to enjoy


Ta Mike.
I'm s been quiet here this afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Expect it's cos folk are busy composing the begging letters.


----------



## Ljc

Ah yes , that could be it


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good news from the DWP, not something I'm familiar with, my sister is doing battle with them after they reduced my nephews DLA from high rate care to medium and he has multiple disabilities 
I hear your very flush and giving away freebies so may I have a slice of something nice and a coffee please


----------



## Seabreeze

Hazel said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> Yes Mike got the head injury leaflet.
> 
> Just feel really stupid - head is louping - now the bruising is coming up
> 
> Quiet day I think



Ouch!  hope its easing off now


----------



## Seabreeze

Hoping I am just in time to grab a carry out treat - full strength Irn Bru and Tunnocks teacakes and caramel wafers (other brands and treats may be availble!)  keep me going seeing to stuff in the garden.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good news from the DWP, not something I'm familiar with, my sister is doing battle with them after they reduced my nephews DLA from high rate care to medium and he has multiple disabilities
> I hear your very flush and giving away freebies so may I have a slice of something nice and a coffee please


Hi Lucy, I am indeed happy, but very aware of the battles that other folk are having with the DWP. I think what got  me the daily living PIP was the report of the assessor, who was a really pleasant  Scots lady. Maybe it's because folk are just nicer in Scotland, even the ATOS assessors, and they realise that benefits are supposed to be paid out, and not denied. 

Anyway, here's a coffee and a slice of Key Lime Pie, which I have been keeping back in anticipation of a celebration. This really is tasty - enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Hoping I am just in time to grab a carry out treat - full strength Irn Bru and Tunnocks teacakes and caramel wafers (other brands and treats may be availble!)  keep me going seeing to stuff in the garden.


Hi Seabreeze. You'll learn my habits eventually- there's a test match on, so I'm hiding upstairs to watch it. Plenty of time yet 

So here's a big bottle of Irnbru original, plus a selection of Tunnock's tea cakes, caramel wafers and coconut logs. That'll keep you going And it's all free, with my new found wealth


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to close an exciting day for me. Tomorrow morning I'll be phoning TGA mobility to order a Breeze S4 scooter, which beat the Top Gear team on a cross country race. 

Somebody else had an exciting day on this day in 1227. Genghis Khan, the Mongol emperor who conquered more than a million square miles of territory, fell off his horse and died. A fairly ignominious end for the unhinged psychopath. Made Hitler look like a wuss. 

Anyway, having resisted the temptation to buy tickets to Bermuda, I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie. 

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep

By the way, Hazel, after your bang on the head, you may find that thinking too hard hurts. So don't watch Mastermind and Only Connect tonight, firing in correct answers for an hour will give you a headache.


----------



## Ditto

I always get here when the place is all shuttered! Enjoyed the marmalade toast though thanks bunches. 

Genghis was probably our group ancestor! He got about a bit y'know. It accounts for that fold in the eyes of all our younger end. He used to boil people alive according to the film. Agh, what a way to go. 

Hope you're recovered a tad Hazel. Y'need to mollycoddle y'self big time for a while.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang, I'm ready, showered, shaved and sh..... , to serve you brekkie. 

Now that I'm officially disabled, you're free to abuse me and call me a sponger on the state. I'm not, though. I pay far more in tax on my pension than I'll ever get from the DWP, so I regard it as a tax rebate. Or, to put it another way, I'm just sponging on myself

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Hazel

2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of builders toast please.

Lost 1.5 lbs - wanted two


----------



## Ljc

Morning.


mikeyB said:


> so I regard it as a tax rebate. Or, to put it another way, I'm just sponging on myself


Sorry Mike but that did make me laugh. 

Yes I'd like some brekkie please.
The important bits are a large Nescafé and my usual toast and marmalade, I'll leave the main part  to you , so supprise me


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of builders toast please.
> 
> Lost 1.5 lbs - wanted two


Morning Hazel . 1.5 lbs is good


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of builder toast please.
> 
> Lost 1.5 lbs - wanted two


Well done, Hazel. It would have been two but for that big bump on yer heid. Have you got the black eyes yet? 

Anyway, here's two poached eggs on wholemeal, and a pot of builder's tea to enjoy


----------



## Hazel

It is slightly


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sorry Mike but that did make me laugh.
> 
> Yes I'd like some brekkie please.
> The important bits are a large Nescafé and my usual toast and marmalade, I'll leave the main part  to you , so supprise me


Morning Lin. We're supposed to be having showers today, so it's been raining steadily all morning. How is it down your end?

For your challenge, here's a large Nescafé, plus two towers, base is a potato cake, then a slice of black pud, then a poached egg to sit on top. Plus scorched toast with Lime marmalade. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Thanksmike, that's just the ticket.
How is it down my end ,Erm you'd  be jealous


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I have to leave for a ride to the shop between showers, and get some lunch.

I'll be back later for afternoon tea or coffee with the usual goodies, including Key Lime Pie.

See you later.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, back in inaction watching the test match. Please disturb me at will


----------



## Hazel

2 ginger nuts and a lemon tea - just home and soaked


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. Back from the pub then. Shame on you.

Here's two ginger nuts and a lemon tea while you dry out. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

nah, I went down to Ruthergen where I grew up for a wee turn memory lane.

so home now - a huge pot of soup on the stove, in the slow cooker chicken breasts, with peppets, onions and mushrooms and just about to make egg muffins


----------



## mikeyB

I'll be round yours about 8, then


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> nah, I went down to Ruthergen where I grew up for a wee turn memory lane.
> 
> so home now - a huge pot of soup on the stove, in the slow cooker chicken breasts, with peppets, onions and mushrooms and just about to make egg muffins



Ooo nice comfy home made scran Hazel. Sounds lovely!


----------



## mikeyB

While you're here Amigo, how was the band last night?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> While you're here Amigo, how was the band last night?



Not at all bad actually. A good rock band I've seen many times. The solo female singer who was on beforehand was torturous...one of those voices that has the same attraction as the dentist's drill!


----------



## mikeyB

I hope she wasn't covering Elkie Brookes material. I would have shot her


----------



## Hazel

whoa - never made egg muffins before - OMG why, even though I say so myself - fab!


----------



## mikeyB

You're not after Maggie's job in the kitchen are you? I could end up in the bacon slicer


----------



## Robin

Afternoon Mike, just sliding in for a cuppa, nothing to eat, as in reality I've just had a cappucino and shortbread. Funny how all the walking routes the family chooses at weekend seem to pass the local caravan site coffee shop on the way home.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Isn't a caravan site a bit infra dig, except as a plot device in a Joanne Trollope novel? Really

Anyway, after slumming it with plebs, here's a nice cup of tea in the sophisticated surroundings of the Allygus. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. Isn't a caravan site a bit infra dig, except as a plot device in a Joanne Trollope novel? Really
> 
> Anyway, after slumming it with plebs, here's a nice cup of tea in the sophisticated surroundings of the Allygus. Enjoy


It does good cake, and has lovely views provided you sit with your back to the caravans.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, evening Mike, I've reverted to being a creature of the night and just arisen from my silk lined coffin and am ravenous, so may I have some bacon rolls and a big pot of tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lucy, sorry to keep you waiting I was pontificating elsewhere. Well, there's nothing decent on telly tonight, so you're missing nothing going in to work

I'll do you three bacon rolls. Crispy, I like them cold as well; I'll do you more if you want a carry out. Anyway, enjoy as much as you want with a pot of tea.


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. This day/night cricket will get me in trouble. I've been summoned by the boss to do some cooking, so I assume the G&T has been poured. 

So, I will have to leave you. No history today, but it's Ginger Baker's 78th birthday today. Bet he can't play Toad any more.

Only folk of a certain age and inclination will know what I'm talking about. That's what Google is for, gang.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening everyone - and a good night's work for Lucy - and a good night's sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Morning peeps. Nice bright morning here. Not much sun, but high cloud. I slept 10 hours last night, I'll have to watch out I don't get bed sores

Anyway, now that England have stuffed the Windies, I'll be watching footie this afternoon. That must mean it's winter. Oh well

Anyone for brekkie? I've got some kippers in, and if you fancy a cold brekkie, some haggis Scotch eggs.


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, was going to have a rest from the forum today and spend some time in the real world, but seeing as you've got kippers on the menu, I can't resist. I'll have a couple with a coffee, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. The fishermen catch the herring, the smokehouse smoke them, then I dangle them out to catch customers.

You don't want to be messing about with the real world, there be dragons out there

Right, first of the day, here's a lovely pair of kippers and a coffee. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Two Scotch Eggs and a mug of skimmed tea please. Much more healthy than what I'm eating in real life.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ditto. I won't ask what you've been eating in the real world. What goes on in the  real world stays in the real world. Usually round the hips

Here's a couple of Scotch eggs and a tea with skimmed milk to enjoy in the virtual world


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've got go and get myself fit for human contact, whizz down to the shop and have lunch

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies, and Lucy's breakfast after a night on the prowl


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, sorry I'm late. Simply due to slow movement. I'm doing everything in slow motion, but this will improve on the right medication. If it doesn't, I'll have to move to England and stand in supermarket queues to annoy the natives.

Anybody want coffee and goodies?


----------



## Seabreeze

Good afternoon
A pot of tea please with cinnamon and apple tart, no messing it up with cream or ice cream thanks. 
Sadly Mike, winter is in the wings, as I am awaiting our cookers to ripen, also the tomatoes, eating apples and plums to ripen. 
Had our last spring onions this weekend. 
Will be the end of the season for crab in a weeks time too, never have any when there is an 'r' in the month! 
Nearly finished our second early potatoes, will be onto the main crop after the bank holiday, the peas have finished and the beans have almost finished.  It's been great having them so freshly harvested from the garden, a world of difference in the flavour.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Seabreeze. Twitchy trigger finger?

As you contemplate the passing of the seasons, here's an apple and cinnamon tart without a trace of owt fancy, and a pot of tea. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Hi Seabreeze. You'll learn my habits eventually- there's a test match on, so I'm hiding upstairs to watch it. Plenty of time yet
> 
> So here's a big bottle of Irnbru original, plus a selection of Tunnock's tea cakes, caramel wafers and coconut logs. That'll keep you going And it's all free, with my new found wealth



oh you do look after us well Mike! 

Well that's kind of bittersweet I suppose - glad you got it but would much rather you weren't such a situation.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Seabreeze. Twitchy trigger finger?
> 
> As you contemplate the passing of the seasons, here's an apple and cinnamon tart without a trace of owt fancy, and a pot of tea. Enjoy


hiccups in the wifi I reckon! 
perfect, nice clean tastes! 

Patting myself on the back for a 'Fantastic' and 'that's great' from the GP over my mums blood sugar levels


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> whoa - never made egg muffins before - OMG why, even though I say so myself - fab!


I m going to make rainbow chard muffins, but last ones I made stuck to paper cases so birds got them. Will try oiling the baking tray


----------



## Carolg

I'm just stopped gardening for a coffee, so have you a tasty bite going spare mikeyb please. Anything will do. Thanks oh except prawn or scampi


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Carol. I was just about to message back about your muffins. I use a silicone muffin tray that you don't even need paper cases with. Lakeland. 

If you've been gardening, there's nothing better than a custard slice with your coffee. That lovely chilled custard works wonders. Should be available on prescription. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Carol. I was just about to message back about your muffins. I use a silicone muffin tray that you don't even need paper cases with. Lakeland.
> 
> If you've been gardening, there's nothing better than a custard slice with your coffee.  That lovely chilled custard works wonders. Should be available on prescription. Enjoy


Thank you. I've finished the coffee, but the custard slice will go down a treat. Muffins in oven, must search my drawers (no rudeness intended) as I think I may have some silicone thingies.


----------



## Carolg

Muffins with onion and rainbow chard from garden. Only thing is I will have to scrub tray, though absolutely delicious and little carbs. Yum yum


----------



## mikeyB

Do you think the pub would get cross if you brought those to the Glasgow meet? They look yummy


----------



## Carolg

Think they would, but they are yummy- the one on bottom left is now in my tummy while waiting for cauliflower to cook and mince, carrots and turnip to heat up.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Do you think the pub would get cross if you brought those to the Glasgow meet? They look yummy


Looking forward to oct 14th


----------



## mikeyB

Me too. So, it's mince and tatties for the diet generation tonight


----------



## Carolg

I've been really good, didn't cook tattles so I will have stewed rhubarb and either yogurt or wee drop ice cream. Good day today


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang, due to the inadequacy of the Windies cricket team, and the footy has finished, I'm off to start the cooking. 

I know it's late for me signing off, but I fell asleep halfway through typing this

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep


----------



## Seabreeze

Hazel said:


> whoa - never made egg muffins before - OMG why, even though I say so myself - fab!


SPOOK!  I bought a tray of pullet eggs on Saturday to make egg muffins! 
Been enjoying them poached tho! 
but will be making some egg muffins for lunch today all being well. 
They'll be getting double yokers soon


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I'm in fine fettle this morning, apart from this sock business. Getting tricky that is. I'll have to get one of those sock putter-onner devices that I'm not married to. I'm a sucker for technology

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Hazel

a lemon tea please kind sir before I go shopping


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. Wondered who you were talking about for a minute 

One lemon tea coming up before the Lidl charge. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

I like coming in here, it always makes me chortle. 

I now want mince and tatties!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ditto, you'll no get mince and tatties in here, hen, I do have some standards

Fancy a proper unhealthy breakfast?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, coffee and an almond croissant, please. That's the bulky shop done for the week. Where does it all go? That's before I go to the local butcher and deli at the weekend. ( Before anyone asks, the answer is, we eat it all, I never waste anything).


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin,  I'm always agog about the amount of stuff you do in the morning. Especially with the food you order. I'd be after a  chip butty if I'd done that

Here's an almond croissant and coffee to enjoy. Put your feet up. Please?


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've got to leave you, and get some shopping in. And lunch. The plumber said he would be arriving mid morning, but plumbers on Mull never specify which mid morning. Or even which month

I'll be back this afternoon, no doubt still with a broken ballcock, for coffee and goodies

See y'all later.


----------



## Ditto

Darn it, I missed my unhealthy breakfast.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, I'm back in the land of the almost living. And hi Ditto, you can have anything you like, I'm easy. 

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Ditto

In that case a packet of Snowballs and a skim tea please.  Just to take the edge off...I'll keep a dishcloth handy, them Snowballs are sticky things.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well, may I have 2 bacon rolls and a coffee before I head off for my hospital appointment please


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> In that case a packet of Snowballs and a skim tea please.  Just to take the edge off...I'll keep a dishcloth handy, them Snowballs are sticky things.


Hi Ditto, well done, couldn't get healthier than that

Here's a six pack of snowballs and a tea with skimmed milk. Here's some baby wipes for your chin, as well. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well, may I have 2 bacon rolls and a coffee before I head off for my hospital appointment please


Hi Lucy. Something routine at the hospital, I hope. Obviously something worth getting up early for

Here's a couple of crispy bacon rolls and a coffee to bring you round. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Good Afternoon.
@Lucy Honeychurch i hope your appointment goes well.
Mike I'd love a large strong Nescafé and 2 toasted crusty bloomer doorsteps , the one with the poppy seeds if possible  with peanut butter and a Tunnocks caramel bar for afters please .


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lucy. Something routine at the hospital, I hope. Obviously something worth getting up early for
> 
> Here's a couple of crispy bacon rolls and a coffee to bring you round. Enjoy



Just DSN appointment, wonder what I'll get ticked off for this time


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Just DSN appointment, wonder what I'll get ticked off for this time


My guess is too tight a control or testing to often .


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good Afternoon.
> @Lucy Honeychurch i hope your appointment goes well.
> Mike I'd love a large strong Nescafé and 2 toasted crusty bloomer doorsteps , the one with the poppy seeds if possible  with peanut butter and a Tunnocks caramel bar for afters please .


Hi Lin. You'd love that, and I love serving it, so that's equitable

Here's a large strong Nescafé and two crusty opium encased doorsteps coheres in peanut butter and a Tunnocks caramel wafer to enjoy. Good job I've got medical training - high gag reflex. I hate peanut butter


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lin. You'd love that, and I love serving it, so that's equitable
> 
> Here's a large strong Nescafé and two crusty opium encased doorsteps coheres in peanut butter and a Tunnocks caramel wafer to enjoy. Good job I've got medical training - high gag reflex. I hate peanut butter


Just keeping you in practice  
I wonder if I dare ask ...ok  I'll risk it . A fully loaded hot choc and two Mars bars , with a bib and spoon please.


----------



## Seabreeze

Carolg said:


> Muffins with onion and rainbow chard from garden. Only thing is I will have to scrub tray, though absolutely delicious and little carbs. Yum yum



hmmm....scrubbing the oven bottom here! the tray was fine but the spillage in the oven made a bit of mess!
Should've put it on a baking tray and filled it on the oven shelf....isn't hindsight great!


----------



## Seabreeze

uuuuummmmm.....just went to check on chicken legs in the oven and they're still on the stove top awaiting going into the oven.....

Soooooo, can I please have an ordinary coffee and a caramel shortbread to fill the gap for my mum 
and glass of milk with a crunchy peanut butter laden cracker for me please


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Just keeping you in practice  View attachment 4482
> I wonder if I dare ask ...ok  I'll risk it . A fully loaded hot choc and two Mars bars , with a bib and spoon please.


Hi Lin, Sorry to keep you waiting, I've been persuading my computer that there really is an internet connection.

So, here comes a hot chic with everything and two mars bats for dunking. Plus a bib and spoon. Best of luck


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> uuuuummmmm.....just went to check on chicken legs in the oven and they're still on the stove top awaiting going into the oven.....
> 
> Soooooo, can I please have an ordinary coffee and a caramel shortbread to fill the gap for my mum
> and glass of milk with a crunchy peanut butter laden cracker for me please


Hi, Seabreeze, the number of times I've done that very thing

Oh well, here's caramel shortbread and coffee for mum, and milk plus a peanut butter slathered cracker for you. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi all, I'm back from seeing DSN and am having a cgm fitted for 5 days mid September to help them see what is going on when I work nights, which I find odd as I think my control is better when I work nights than when I'm off 
Seeing as it's my diaversary may I have a big slice of cake and a coffee please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lucy, well done. Didn't they believe that your control was better on nights, away from the temptations of the home fridge? Still, a CGM will be fun, they'll have to drag it off you when you see what it can do.

Here's a big slice of lemon drizzle and a coffee for your pleasure. Happy diaversary

That's on the house, by the way, on your big day


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lucy, well done. Didn't they believe that your control was better on nights, away from the temptations of the home fridge? Still, a CGM will be fun, they'll have to drag it off you when you see what it can do.
> 
> Here's a big slice of lemon drizzle and a coffee for your pleasure. Happy diaversary
> 
> That's on the house, by the way, on your big day




Thank you very much, I shall savour it, especially seeing as I can't eat in real life, boo hoo!


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to depart to the real world of fighting reluctant computers and real food. I just hope tomorrow I get the notification for my DATscan, and the safe bag to send my dead iPad for revival. Can't stand the phone keyboard, it's too small for manly fingers. Oh well.

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie and further trashing of virtual HbA1cs at 10.15

Have a lovely evening everyone and a decent night's sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks, how are you all doing? I woke up this morning, which is a good start. And I managed to get my socks on first go. So, I'm all shaved and showered and ready for action. 

Anyone desperate for brekkie?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, glad to hear you are well  I've been awake since 5am, the transition from nights to days, so I'm starving! Please may I have a full English, extra toast and a big pot of tea.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy, being messed about or is this just days off?

Whichever, we can't leave you starving, can we?

Here's a full English with extra toast and a big pot of tea. That should help you face the daylight


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning,
A big pot of tea please and some energy giving brain fodder for a day full of research - 2 granary toast marmite soldiers should do it.
and flask of tea with a banana and crunchy peanut butter sarnie on granary bread to take out for lunch with a Tunnocks caramel wafer, thank you.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Seabreeze. Yup, research does need brain food. So, two granary loaf slices smeared with Marmite and cut into soldiers and big pot of tea for your vitamin and antioxidants boost. 

Plus a carry out of a flask of tea with a banana and crunchy peanut butter granary sandwich, with mainly bowel cleansing health benefits. Then a Tunnock's Caramel Wafer for extra health. Well, chocolate and sugar are both vegetables, so that's two of your five a day.

Sounds like a winner to me


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Morning Seabreeze. Yup, research does need brain food. So, two granary loaf slices smeared with Marmite and cut into soldiers and big pot of tea for your vitamin and antioxidants boost.
> 
> Plus a carry out of a flask of tea with a banana and crunchy peanut butter granary sandwich, with mainly bowel cleansing health benefits. Then a Tunnock's Caramel Wafer for extra health. Well, chocolate and sugar are both vegetables, so that's two of your five a day.
> 
> Sounds like a winner to me


oh great - how about a bag of pickled onion monster munch - that's another vegetable! 
Not forgetting the banana in the butty as well, that's a fruit. 

So it's lemon drizzle cake this afternoon to complete the 5 then giving a nice vit C boost!


----------



## mikeyB

Right, here's a bag of pickled onion Monster Munch to add to the campaign, though as the beef flavours are vegetarian friendly, any flavour would do


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike,  I need something fortifying ready for this afternoon. Daughter has persuaded me to go for a training session on the cross-country course this afternoon. Last time I went, I fell off, and I had to do the Long Walk of Shame to rejoin the group. She caught it all on headcam, of course.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Don't worry, lightning never strikes twice in the same place. Actually that's not much reassurance. You could fall off somewhere else. Don't think you will though, you're more experienced now.

Anyway, for sustenance I think something simple like a couple of crispy bacon wholemeal rolls and a Latte should do it. That's what I used to have before Saturday footie. Mind, that was just watching though...

Better add a Tunnock's coconut log to that


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I am forced to leave you as my iPhone is bleating for food. So am I. 

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies, and Voltarol Pain-Eze Emulgel for Robin. 

See you later.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, boys, girls and anyone who hasn't made their mind up yet, I'm back and ready to serve. iPhone is fed, your host is fed, but you aren't.

Anyone for coffee, goodies, or resuscitation (naming no names)?


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Maggie has made some chocolate cupcakes with thick chocolate icing which absolutely definitely honest, your worship, does not contain Amaretto in the icing mix. Yummy.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> By the way, Maggie has made some chocolate cupcakes with thick chocolate icing which absolutely definitely honest, your worship, does not contain Amaretto in the icing mix. Yummy.


Slurp yes please and a Nescafé please.  Afternoon Mike .


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> By the way, Maggie has made some chocolate cupcakes with thick chocolate icing which absolutely definitely honest, your worship, does not contain Amaretto in the icing mix. Yummy.




Stampede to the cafe 
OMG may I have one with a coffee please


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sorry, in my excitement and anticipation I forgot to say good afternoon!


----------



## Seabreeze

Oh those cupcakes sound great, but can I please have lemon drizzle cake and mug of tea 
My research is going very well, I'm admiring the progress and professional standard of the main painting his house across the road and going dizzy with all the tractors and hay wagons going past, putting washing out and brown bread in the oven!
Now looking out for the GP home visit, mum still knocked out from angina attack last night, the GP is wondering if it might have been a heart attack.
Never a dull moment.


----------



## Ljc

Seabreeze said:


> Oh those cupcakes sound great, but can I please have lemon drizzle cake and mug of tea
> My research is going very well, I'm admiring the progress and professional standard of the main painting his house across the road and going dizzy with all the tractors and hay wagons going past, putting washing out and brown bread in the oven!
> Now looking out for the GP home visit, mum still knocked out from angina attack last night, the GP is wondering if it might have been a heart attack.
> Never a dull moment.


Oh no. I hope your Mum is ok.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Slurp yes please and a Nescafé please.  Afternoon Mike .


Afternoon Lin. And a little more dignity

So a nice chocolate cupcake is yours to enjoy with a Nescafé. Don't drive for a couple of hours


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Stampede to the cafe
> OMG may I have one with a coffee please


Afternoon Lucy. Clearly enjoying your day of freedom. In fact I could carry on wittering for hours, but I suppose I'd better serve you a cupcake and coffee before you burst

Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Ljc said:


> Oh no. I hope your Mum is ok.


Thanks, this is all very new for us, she is comfortable and feels ok, but so lethargic, it doesn't seem right, phoned GP who said it isn't and she's coming to check her over.
Meanwhile neighbour has nearly finished house wall, wonder if he will do the front garden wall as well or the other side of the front door wall. 
I wonder if he will do my shed....


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope your mum will be OK @Seabreeze


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Oh those cupcakes sound great, but can I please have lemon drizzle cake and mug of tea
> My research is going very well, I'm admiring the progress and professional standard of the main painting his house across the road and going dizzy with all the tractors and hay wagons going past, putting washing out and brown bread in the oven!
> Now looking out for the GP home visit, mum still knocked out from angina attack last night, the GP is wondering if it might have been a heart attack.
> Never a dull moment.


Afternoon Seabreeze, I do hope your mum recovers quickly. Old folk are often much better at surviving little heart attacks than younger people. Fingers crossed. 

So, while you wait for the doc, here's a slice of lemon drizzle and a mug of tea.


----------



## Seabreeze

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hope your mum will be OK @Seabreeze


Thanks Lucy. 
It must be strange being about in daylight - I used to do night shifts, loved them.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Seabreeze, I do hope your mum recovers quickly. Old folk are often much better at surviving little heart attacks than younger people. Fingers crossed.
> 
> So, while you wait for the doc, here's a slice of lemon drizzle and a mug of tea.



Oh that's good news then - thanks for that positive boost  

oh yum


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. And a little more dignity
> 
> So a nice chocolate cupcake is yours to enjoy with a Nescafé. Don't drive for a couple of hours


Oh ok Mike I'll try to be a bit more dignified, I don't want to put the other customers off
Slurp, wipes mouth on sleeve . Tha  weren arf bad Mike, Ta


----------



## Seabreeze

Get revenge on your kids - live long enough to give them grey hairs!


----------



## Seabreeze

Seabreeze said:


> Oh that's good news then - thanks for that positive boost
> 
> oh yum



awaiting blood tests, fingers crossed it was just a bad angina attack


----------



## mikeyB

Fingers crossed indeed, Seabreeze. Is mum a little brighter after doc's ministrations? Older folk have a touching faith in doctors which has a potent placebo effect.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm afraid I'm going to have to close early tonight, my iPhone doesn't much like this hammering, and is about to give up the ghost.

Shame, cos I'd like to know how Seabreeze's mum gets on, and I'm a bit worried that Robin hasn't called on after her cross country ride. Two valued customers to worry about.

Oh well, technology eh?

I'll be back tomorrow morning with fully charged kit at 10.15 for breakfast.

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep, specially Seabreeze and her mum


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to close early tonight, my iPhone doesn't much like this hammering, and is about to give up the ghost.
> 
> Shame, cos I'd like to know how Seabreeze's mum gets on, and I'm a bit worried that Robin hasn't called on after her cross country ride. Two valued customers to worry about.
> 
> Oh well, technology eh?
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow morning with fully charged kit at 10.15 for breakfast.
> 
> Have a good evening and a good night's sleep, specially Seabreeze and her mum


I survived! Didn't fall off either, unlike one poor lad who did a complete forward somersault over his horse's ears into the water. Luckily he had a body protector and a sense of humour.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to close early tonight, my iPhone doesn't much like this hammering, and is about to give up the ghost.
> 
> Shame, cos I'd like to know how Seabreeze's mum gets on, and I'm a bit worried that Robin hasn't called on after her cross country ride. Two valued customers to worry about.
> 
> Oh well, technology eh?
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow morning with fully charged kit at 10.15 for breakfast.
> 
> Have a good evening and a good night's sleep, specially Seabreeze and her mum



My mum is improving thanks Mike, blood tests taken, awaiting results, no ambulance arrived with sirens yet
Fingers crossed we are off the hook this time.
Just been sorting out the tomato plants in the greenhouse, it's like the day of the triffids in there!


----------



## Robin

Robin said:


> I survived! Didn't fall off either, unlike one poor lad who did a complete forward somersault over his horse's ears into the water. Luckily he had a body protector and a sense of humour.


Like this....


----------



## Ljc

Oops hope he's not too bruised.  I just love the way the horse on the left seems to be watching intently, to see how it's done perhaps ?


----------



## Ljc

Seabreeze said:


> My mum is improving thanks Mike, blood tests taken, awaiting results, no ambulance arrived with sirens yet
> Fingers crossed we are off the hook this time.
> Just been sorting out the tomato plants in the greenhouse, it's like the day of the triffids in there!


Glad to hear your Mum is improving.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Oops hope he's not to bruised.  I just love the way the horse on the left seems to be watching intently, to see how it's done perhaps ?


Very probably, he's a cheeky monkey!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks, lovely morning here after last night's torrential rain and donner und Blitzen. 

Well, Robin, I told you you wouldn't fall off. It's your turn to snigger and gloat.

And Seabreeze, I'm so pleased that your mum is on the mend. 

So to celebrate starting the day with just good news, brekkie anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I hope I find you well, please may I have a full English breakfast and a pot of tea


----------



## Ljc

good morning everyone. Mike I hope you are as well as you can be.
@Seabreeze , I hope you're Mum is much improved. 
Mike is their any chance of a Spanish omelette, a large Nescafé and my usual toast and marmalade to follow please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy, I'm feeling tip top, thanks.  Hope you are too

Here's an unusual (for you) morning breakfast of a full English and a pot of tea. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> good morning everyone. Mike I hope you are as well as you can be.
> @Seabreeze , I hope you're Mum is much improved.
> Mike is their any chance of a Spanis omelette, a large Nescafé and my usual toast and marmalade to follow please.


Morning Lin. Any chance? Maggie would love to do it for a change

Hope you are well and your periphery is behaving.

So here's your Spanish omelette and large Nescafé, to be followed by burnt toast and lime marmalade. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike. That periphery is coming along nicely thanks.
Brekkie as grand.  Any chance of another Nescafé and a couple of gingernuts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin, I'm glad to hear that.

And there's always ginger nuts. There will be ginger nuts available at the apocalypse

One Nescafé and a couple of ginger nuts coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, morning all, slightly worried I'm not stiff this morning after three hours in the saddle yesterday, experience tells me it'll kick in big time tomorrow. Cappucino and almond croissant, please, while I tick off the hours til I dare start up my new Libre sensor. Patience is not my middle name.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. You're right, it always hits two days after. I expect to be reviving you tomorrow morning

And you are, like me, showing signs of being irretrievably addicted to the Libre. 

So, to stop the shakes, here's an almond croissant and cappuccino to enjoy while your arms still have the strength to lift it


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I must go and brave the sunshine and get myself presentable for doing that. I like this daily shopping, it's what my mum used to do back in the days before supermarkets and fridge freezers. 60 years of progress, and I'm still not sure we are better off or any happier.

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies, and don't forget yesterday's cupcakes, which need to be finished before the licensing committee turn up


----------



## Seabreeze

Ljc said:


> good morning everyone. Mike I hope you are as well as you can be.
> @Seabreeze , I hope you're Mum is much improved.


Yes thanks, she's resting and improving.


----------



## Seabreeze

Good afternoon everyone
good news - no power cut! Been enjoying a spelendid thunderstorm and it often causes a power cut to our village.
Then the man comes to read the electric meter - I bet if the storm cut the power he would have made himself scarce! 

Anyway, a cup of tea please and a little dish of jelly babies please - orange and yellow ones 
Now do I bite their heads off first so I don't hear them screaming
or their legs first so they can't run away!


----------



## Seabreeze

Robin said:


> Like this....
> View attachment 4484



NOPE!


The reflections in the water are great.
I feel for him, I had a somersault fall on a riding lesson holiday.
The riding school moved after that and no replacement school.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - good to hear everyone is on the mend.

Mike can I have a lemon tea with a large slice of Dundee cake, please.

Following a day, yesterday, of intense housework and laundry, having a relaxing afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, everyone. Sorry I'm late, but my phone can't multitask. Or it might be me, I can't talk and one finger type simultaneously. Another inadequacy for the world to mock. 

So, now I'm free, Seabreeze, here's a bowl of Jelly Babies for you to taunt diabetics with, and a cup of tea. Enjoy

And it's heads first.  (That'll start an argument for sure. In truth, mine all go in whole, I was just remembering my 'before' habit)


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - good to hear everyone is on the mend.
> 
> Mike can I have a lemon tea with a large slice of Dundee cake, please.
> 
> Following a day, yesterday, of intense housework and laundry, having a relaxing afternoon


Hi Hazel, good for you, you deserve a feet up afternoon. Only four big sleeps to your bowel prep, isn't it? Or is that me  miscounting again?

What the heck, who cares. Bowel prep is easy peasy, but only if you have a downstairs loo. If you don't, youlll be in bed till around 9pm when it all switches off. 

Still, enough of bowels, I'm starting to sound like a Victorian nurse. 

Here's a lemon tea and a lovely wedge of Dundee cake to enjoy.


----------



## Hazel

yes you are right Mike.     just been rereading what I can and cannot eat to make sure I have the right stuff in


----------



## mikeyB

Make sure you get some Dextro tabs or liquid glucose for hypos on the day, you don't want any jelly babies colouring appearing in the view of the 'scope. Old fashioned barley sugar sweeties are fine.


----------



## Hazel

would orange glucotabs be ok - I will avoid the raspberry ones


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, just as long as you make sure they dissolve completely. I've never needed them in a colonoscopy. I run myself slightly high, 7-8ish.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it's time for me to depart and  re enter the land of sunshine. I noticed earlier another ton of gravel sitting in a bag on my drive. That means the gardener will be in tomorrow stripping the biccie cupboard of its wagon wheels and Tunnock's caramel wafers. And my bank account. The cleaner drives round in a Jeep Cherokee. 

Anyway, while I contemplate reviewing pay scales (apart from Maggie) I'll tell you that I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. Still got kippers for fish fans. 

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep, everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Slept all night. Up raiding the greenhouse for cucumbers and one wee tomato has a hint of a blush. Unfortunately 2 panes glass broken. Thought there may be wee horrors moved in across the back, but realised the apple tree nearby is shedding its apples (all pecked by the birds)
Have a good day all


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Cloudy day here out in the Atlantic. Nothing new there then

And good morning Carol. I haven't got a greenhouse here, but where I was before I had a polycarbonate glazed greenhouse. Unbreakable by apples, for sure

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, did someone say kippers? A couple with a restorative cappucino please. 
Just walked off the inevitable horse-related stiffness doing the local errands. Swapped my sharps bin at the surgery, took my dud Libre sensor to the Post Office, with so much bio-hazard about my person, I did think maybe I should be ringing a little bell.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. I rather like the idea of ringing a bell. I could just imagine you in a hooded dark cloak. Great fun

And well done for sniffing out the kippers (easy really). Here's a lovely pair of Isle of Mull kippers to go with your cappuccino. All that Omega3 will make you feel bright as a button


----------



## Ditto

I wouldn't mind a kipper. Will it have many bones in it though? I don't want to do a Queen Mother.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ditto. I've been expecting that question. Most folk who like kippers don't mind the 'dissecting', but some people don't. That's why I do have some ready filleted kippers that aren't local, and not quite as full on tasty, but would suit you just fine.

So that's what I'll do for you. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Morning.  Was really odd earlier ,I  kept hearing a bell being rung rather loudly and someone shouting  , plague plague.  O morning Robin   You were out n about early.

Mike , I hope you're not too bad this morning .  I'd love another Spanish omelette and my usuals please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I appear to be in good nick, for me, anyway, thanks. I'll know more when I stand up

So, another Spanish omelette, large Nescafe and burnt toast with lime marmalade coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, my phone is dead on its feet, so it needs nourishment. So do I. Thursday is a stocking up day, as there will have been a delivery to the Spar. Even more Scotch Pies

I'll see you later when me and the phone are revived, ready to revive you with coffee and goodies


----------



## Hazel

oh a Spanish omelette sounds lush, with a diet Coke please.

thank you


----------



## Seabreeze

Good afternoon, 

flask of tea and a caramel wafer to take out please. nose to the grindstone on research
My mum is up and about today, happy days


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> oh a Spanish omelette sounds lush, with a diet Coke please.
> 
> thank you


Erm.. I was having a shower when you put that order in, Hazel, but I'm happy to fulfil the order

So here's a Spanish omelette and a Diet Coke, building up your strength for Monday


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> flask of tea and a caramel wafer to take out please. nose to the grindstone on research
> My mum is up and about today, happy days


Hi Seabreeze, great that you're mum is back in the game 

Here's a flask of tea and a caramel wafer to go. Brain food


----------



## mikeyB

Now, gang, because I'm confined to using the phone because of Vodafone's tardiness I fixing my iPad, I won't be responding to any orders for approximately half an hour while I call them. Sorry about this.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, good news about your mum @Seabreeze 
Afternoon Mike, I hope your phone call to Vodaphone isn't too fraught , please may I have a pot of tea and a slice of cake, when your ready


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, Lucy, I'm still on the phone to Vodafone, though on the landline now. While I'm on hold, I'll serve you with a chunk of lemon drizzle and a pot of tea. Have a good relax while I have a good seethe.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'm off the phone altogether. I may be late starting in the morning, because I have to phone them again tomorrow, starting at 9.00. That's around when I start, not them. It's all because I had to switch off Find my iPhone on the iPad. That caused ructions cos I can't switch the bloody thing on for long enough. So I had to log on to the desktop, go to iCloud, into Settings and remove the iPad. This is all about security, apparently. So having done that, there then ensued a discussion whether I had done that, because it wasn't showing on their system. A  further 29 minutes on, where I had to confirm that Find my iPhone was switched off on the phone, they said they didn't think their software would update till tomorrow morning, so I have to ring them to make sure they think that the iPad is no longer on the cloud. Then, they will send me a repair bag.  You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Right, I'm off the phone altogether. I may be late starting in the morning, because I have to phone them again tomorrow, starting at 9.00. That's around when I start, not them. It's all because I had to switch off Find my iPhone on the iPad. That caused ructions cos I can't switch the bloody thing on for long enough. So I had to log on to the desktop, go to iCloud, into Settings and remove the iPad. This is all about security, apparently. So having done that, there then ensued a discussion whether I had done that, because it wasn't showing on their system. A  further 29 minutes on, where I had to confirm that Find my iPhone was switched off on the phone, they said they didn't think their software would update till tomorrow morning, so I have to ring them to make sure they think that the iPad is no longer on the cloud. Then, they will send me a repair bag.  You couldn't make it up.


If thoughts became reality, I expect Vodafone would have disappeared in an iCloud of smoke by now!


----------



## mikeyB

Don't be afraid, I'm in a good mood again now Trammies work wonders.


----------



## Ljc

Seabreeze said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> flask of tea and a caramel wafer to take out please. nose to the grindstone on research
> My mum is up and about today, happy days


That is good to hear.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Right, I'm off the phone altogether. I may be late starting in the morning, because I have to phone them again tomorrow, starting at 9.00. That's around when I start, not them. It's all because I had to switch off Find my iPhone on the iPad. That caused ructions cos I can't switch the bloody thing on for long enough. So I had to log on to the desktop, go to iCloud, into Settings and remove the iPad. This is all about security, apparently. So having done that, there then ensued a discussion whether I had done that, because it wasn't showing on their system. A  further 29 minutes on, where I had to confirm that Find my iPhone was switched off on the phone, they said they didn't think their software would update till tomorrow morning, so I have to ring them to make sure they think that the iPad is no longer on the cloud. Then, they will send me a repair bag.  You couldn't make it up.


Sound like you're having fun.


----------



## mikeyB

The good news about all this is that I was watching a recording of last night's T20 blast, which I paused for a lot of this conversation, so I'll be open for later     this evening, so you benefit from my travails. All I can do is give thanks I'm not with BT or Talk Talk. There's always somebody worse off


----------



## mikeyB

...and while you absorb that info, I've just nipped down to use some reliable technology to make a batter for tonight's  Toad in the Hole. Technology? A whisk.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm off to finish the cooking, now both the batter and I have been rested, after my volcanic fury with Vodafone techies. Not with the poor girl who was acting as intermediary, who was on my side throughout. 

Speaking of volcanos, today is the day in AD 79 when Vesuvius erupted and preserved for almost two millennia the two towns of Pompeii and Herculaneum, along with some of the 2,000 killed. Next time Vesuvius blows a big one, an estimated 2m will be toast. 

Oh well, s**t happens. I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie, if Vodafone don't give me the runaround again.

Have a good evening everyone, and a pleasant night's sleep.


----------



## Ditto

:: pushed note through the door ::



> filleted kippers


They were perfect, thank you Mike. Can I place an order for tomorrow morning, burnt toast and lime marmalade; people on here have some cracking culinary ideas.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm back - late, as expected. The last phone call lasted a mere hour and ten minutes. Anyway, a repair bag is on its way for my iPad. At last. That was after being transferred through to Apple to help me sort this out - which they did very helpfully. 

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, glad things are progressing with your iPad.
I need a cappucino and a fan, please, while the steam stops coming out of my ears. Had a close shave with an attack of pedantry while buying cheese ( our local version of Camembert, interestingly named Waterloo). Assistant cut a piece in two, and asked me if I wanted the smaller half. Managed not to bark 'You can't have a smaller or a bigger half!'


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Sounds like you've had lots of _fun _this morning Mike. I hope they never gave you a pain in your temper. 
I've always found Apple helpful, not that I've had many dealings with them .

Yes I could do with a little something to eat. A large strong Nescafé , Branflakes ,Eggs benedict followed by my usuals please


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, glad things are progressing with your iPad.
> I need a cappucino and a fan, please, while the steam stops coming out of my ears. Had a close shave with an attack of pedantry while buying cheese ( our local version of Camembert, interestingly named Waterloo). Assistant cut a piece in two, and asked me if I wanted the smaller half. Managed not to bark 'You can't have a smaller or a bigger half!'



Morning Robin. Nothing like a bit of pedantry early in the morning, it sets you up for the day, I find 

Here's a cappuccino to wind you down. So relax and imagine me massaging your neck and shoulders....


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Sounds like you've had lots of _fun _this morning Mike. I hope they never gave you a pain in your temper.
> I've always found Apple helpful, not that I've had many dealings with them .
> 
> Yes I could do with a little something to eat. A large strong Nescafé , Branflakes ,Eggs benedict followed by my usuals please


Morning Lin. I always tremble when you mention a little something 

So, here's a large Nescafe, bran flakes, eggs Benedict, and scorchio toast with lime marmalade to enjoy

One of these days, you'll ask for a big something. I'll have nightmares about that


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> . So relax and imagine me massaging your neck and shoulders....


Nope, can't manage those two at once.


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, another blow to the myth of multitasking


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks time for me to leave and brave the torrential rain, get some odds and ends, and have some lunch. 

I'll be back later to supply coffee and goodies, and an afternoon free of phone calls. I hope

I'll see you later


----------



## Hazel

since I will be on white food/no veg or fruit/no wholemeal bread or cereal for the next few days - I am going to pig out today.

so Mike - can I have a HUGE slice of Dundee cake, a whole packet of ginger nuts and a large pot of builders tea, please

thank you


----------



## mikeyB

A


Hazel said:


> since I will be on white food/no veg or fruit/no wholemeal bread or cereal for the next few days - I am going to pig out today.
> 
> so Mike - can I have a HUGE slice of Dundee cake, a whole packet of ginger nuts and a large pot of builders tea, please
> 
> thank you


Hi Hazel, sorry for the slight delay, I was doing a bit of sly online banking while nobody was looking. Successful too, so at least one thing has gone right

Anyway, back to you. The prep is far worse than the procedure under sedation, so hang on to that positive thought as you waste away

So, a block of Dundee cake (I'll loan you a logging saw for that), a pack of ginger biscuits (but don't tell Lin) and a large pot of builders tea. Enjoy. Nay, relish it.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> A
> 
> Hi Hazel, sorry for the slight delay, I was doing a bit of sly online banking while nobody was looking. Successful too, so at least one thing has gone right
> 
> Anyway, back to you. The prep is far worse than the procedure under sedation, so hang on to that positive thought as you waste away
> 
> So, a block of Dundee cake (I'll loan you a logging saw for that), a pack of ginger biscuits (but don't tell Lin) and a large pot of builders tea. Enjoy. Nay, relish it.


 As they're for Hazel she can have as many gingernuts as she needs, I'll just sit here quietly in the corner an droooooool .

Mike it's hot hot hot here, so I would love an iced Nescafé and a fresh fruit salad please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin, pleased you're having nice hot weather.

Anyway, to cool down, here's an iced Nescafé and  a lovely fresh fruit salad. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Had some good news today well my dad did. His blue badge has been granted again. He was getting worried as he thought he should have heard something ages ago.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin, pleased you're having nice hot weather.
> 
> Anyway, to cool down, here's an iced Nescafé and  a lovely fresh fruit salad. Enjoy


Thanks Mike. That was a real treat for me.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well  I've just returned from a long trudge round the park in the boiling hot sun and would love a cola float, reminiscent of my childhood, if you can rustle one up please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Another victim of this pernicious hot weather down in Little England.

To help you revive, and wallow in memories here's a nice cold cola float, with straw and spoon, depending how posh you are. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, just like my grandma used to make me


----------



## Hazel

Ljc said:


> As they're for Hazel she can have as many gingernuts as she needs, I'll just sit here quietly in the corner an droooooool .
> 
> Mike it's hot hot hot here, so I would love an iced Nescafé and a fresh fruit salad please.



cheers Lyn - left you a few


----------



## Amigo

Haven't been in the cafe for a while but I've ventured in for the usual Friday fortifications. Not sure what I want really...just make me up a plate of goodies and a cup of tea please and I'll sit quietly in the corner


----------



## mikeyB

Well, good afternoon Amigo and welcome back to the madhouse - before tonight's expedition to another 

Here's s cup of tea and a selection of small samples of the usual goodies, including a small custard slice, but with  a full creme caramel to welcome you back. In any event, you can't listen to rock music without some custard inside you, it's just wrong. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, good afternoon Amigo and welcome back to the madhouse - before tonight's expedition to another
> 
> Here's s cup of tea and a selection of small samples of the usual goodies, including a small custard slice, but with  a full creme caramel to welcome you back. In any event, you can't listen to rock music without some custard inside you, it's just wrong. Enjoy



Sounds just the ticket Mike, thank you!  Custard really is the answer to all maladies!


----------



## mikeyB

If only we'd met 42 years ago, Amigo, I would have saved a fortune in gin


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to leave you. I'm a bit wrecked after my prolonged dealings with inefficient tech companies. 

Nothing that a few hours in bed won't cure, though, or finding a subject on mastermind that I know a lot about and I can sound clever.

I'll be back tomorrow 10.15 for brekkies simple or triumphs of the breakfast chef's art

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone

Well, a good night's kip fixed the weariness. Mind you, it's supposed to. Does what it says on the tin. Why doesn't it work during the day? A mystery for the few minds that are greater than mine, I think.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

Right, after a hectic morning watching test cricket, I'm off to collect a few ingredients for the weekend, get the fatter papers, then put a pair of juicy buttery Kippers on for lunch. Plenty of taste, plenty of  creon 

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies. Or another afternoon watching cricket, which, when there's a test match on, is much the same thing


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'm back in action. Or in inaction. My kippers were lovely. Finished off with a slice of Battenburg. Haven't had that for years, so I'll see if my memory of carb counting that particular comestible is accurate

Course you lot can eat the same in here without pondering such things


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, glad you enjoyed your kippers, I really must get myself some, haven't had them for years. Although I'll have to get mine in the supermarket so they won't be a patch on your ones 
Please may I have a slice of battenberg and a pot of Assam please  later today I will be in charge of 3 autistic children, a crazy Labrador and my 18 month old grandson, what could possibly go wrong


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon Lucy. What can go wrong? Well, when it's nappy change time and the aforementioned crazy Labrador comes in for a sniff....

But apart from that, you deserve a medal for outstanding bravery under fire.

Plus, of course, a slice of battenberg and a pot of Assam, the peace before the storm


----------



## Hazel

a lemon tea please Mike


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon everyone. You've certainly got your hands full this afternoon Lucy. You deserve a hamper of carb free goodies for that shift! 

I'll have a fresh cream meringue, a chocolate eclair and a latte please Mike.

Joints desperately need oiling today. I'm aching in places I didn't know I had places!


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone.
Best of Luck Lucy . You must have loads of stamina.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon everyone. You've certainly got your hands full this afternoon Lucy. You deserve a hamper of carb free goodies for that shift!
> 
> I'll have a fresh cream meringue, a chocolate eclair and a latte please Mike.
> 
> Joints desperately need oiling today. I'm aching in places I didn't know I had places!



Afternoon Amigo. How was the band last night? Must have been a lot of gyrating for you to be aching everywhere Mind, I was aching and stiff as a plank this morning after doing nothing yesterday. Uncle Tram has got that sorted

What will get you sorted, of course, is a fresh cream meringue, a chocolate eclair and a Latte. Mind, the lack of custard in that order could slow down recovery. Anyway, enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Mike , Any chance of a bowl of Cullen Skink with a well buttered (iPad put battered but for some reason I don't think id like it. ,   white crusty roll.
If you have any ginger cake, I'd like a wedge with some nice thick custard please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. Interesting combination, as ever

So, one bowl of Cullen Skink with a buttered  roll, plus a wedge of ginger cake with custard for you to enjoy.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. How was the band last night? Must have been a lot of gyrating for you to be aching everywhere Mind, I was aching and stiff as a plank this morning after doing nothing yesterday. Uncle Tram has got that sorted
> 
> What will get you sorted, of course, is a fresh cream meringue, a chocolate eclair and a Latte. Mind, the lack of custard in that order could slow down recovery. Anyway, enjoy



Very decent band last night but no gyrating beyond the confines of my chair. Superb soul singer on beforehand too. Really enjoyed his set but the faux American twang was irritating! 

Someone mention custard?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, here's a custard slice. Once you've got that itch, nothing else will do.

That's free, by the way, as its medicinal


----------



## Hazel

Hazel said:


> a lemon tea please Mike



2nd request - a lemon tea please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Oops - I'm dreadfully sorry, Hazel. I blame this b***** iPhone, I can't see the full thread so it's easy to miss little plaintive pleas. I know it's plaintive because you're readying your innards for the submariners

So here's a free Lemon Tea that won't trouble the 'scopers. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

would you line up a 2nd one please - started to feel really hungry, missing my go'to's, a glass of milk, a yogurt and lots of veg


----------



## Robin

Good afternoon everyone. I've been testing the limits of the Libre this afternoon, and even defeated it at one point when it bottomed out. That's what happens if you eat a hot cross bun and an apple for lunch, go for a walk the last half hour of which is uphill, then call at the farm shop for a hypo busting billionaire's brownie.
So I'd love a cup of tea and a couple of ginger nuts while I stabilise my levels.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> would you line up a 2nd one please - started to feel really hungry, missing my go'to's, a glass of milk, a yogurt and lots of veg



Yup - I told you the prep was far worse than the procedure.

Here's another lemon tea, though I must admit a I think a black coffee kills the appetite a bit better. Struggle on


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I've been testing the limits of the Libre this afternoon, and even defeated it at one point when it bottomed out. That's what happens if you eat a hot cross bun and an apple for lunch, go for a walk the last half hour of which is uphill, then call at the farm shop for a hypo busting millionaire's brownie.
> So I'd love a cup of tea and a couple of ginger nuts while I stabilise my levels.
> View attachment 4534


Hi Robin. If you don't mind me saying so, it serves you right, nay, it's a punishment from on high for eating a hot cross bun outside of Holy Week. Believe that, and you'll believe anything, though there are those who would 

Anyway, to help steady out your roller coaster tour of the Libre's display screen, here's a cup of tea and some pagan ginger nuts for you to enjoy


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone. I hope you're all doing well

I've been a poorly girl so I'll go gently with a warm Ribena and a dry cracker biscuit please  I need to work up to my usual more virtual calorific treats!

I've just realised I joined this forum 4 years ago today after lurking around. It was reading a post by Northerner that got me to reveal myself as his reply to someone newly diagnosed was so kind and helpful. No gourmet coffee bar back then though- there's progress for you


----------



## mikeyB

Oops - I've just scored LO on mine. Ten minute delay while I demolish the jelly baby population on Mull.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Oops - I've just scored LO on mine. Ten minute delay while I demolish the jelly baby population on Mull.


No need to get competitive!


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone. I hope you're all doing well
> 
> I've been a poorly girl so I'll go gently with a warm Ribena and a dry cracker biscuit please  I need to work up to my usual more virtual calorific treats!
> 
> I've just realised I joined this forum 4 years ago today after lurking around. It was reading a post by Northerner that got me to reveal myself as his reply to someone newly diagnosed was so kind and helpful. No gourmet coffee bar back then though- there's progress for you


Afternoon Flower. I hope this is a non-D affliction you've been suffering from - although everything is diabetes, isn't it?

Anyway, here is a proper grannies way to get back to health, a warm Ribena and a dry cracker biscuit to reboot the system. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

A proper grannies way will do me just fine thanks Mike 

Diabetes just loves to muscle in and take over centre stage on the poorly show. I am slightly hacked off with my blood sugar at present to say the least!


----------



## mikeyB

Right, gang, the cricket has finished. My BG is now a civilised 5.8, so a good time to stop. My iPhone is going hypo as well, now.

Thanks for the business today. I hope everyone who hasn't felt 100% today feels better tomorrow. 

Now an advance warning - I'll be taking a day off on Monday, I've got an awful lot of stuff to do in the day, and I'd rather not be here at all than neglect you. 

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow morning to supply brekkie for any waifs and strays

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, or at least everyone who's managed to get out of bed. I don't expect we'll hear from our Hazel today, she'll be prepping for her colon tunnelling tomorrow, and all of you who have had a colonoscopy will know that social interaction is not the first thing on your mind the day before

Brekkie for anyone not locked in the lavatory?


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike. I found the restrictive food choices the most difficult for the colonoscopy prep and the toilet trips not as frequent as I'd expected. It wasn't anything like as bad as I'd anticipated but remember to take an open dressing gown @Hazel. I didn't and found myself dressed like a mummy with a hospital gown front and back to preserve my modesty! Also I was desperately thirsty so take a bottle of cold water as they didn't provide us with anything drinkable and it was very hot waiting.

I'm ready for a nice latte and a custard Danish please (but no cinnamon despite its claims of being a wonder spice!)


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It's a bootiful day here. The sun is shining brightly, hardly a cloud in the sky it's lovely and warm too.
I hope Hazel is not too errr........ uncomfortable.
Mike I hope you are as well as you can be and you don't have to wait long for them to sort your iPad out.  I'd be lost without mine. 

Now for brunch.  A large Nescafé, I think I'll have a bubble, black pud gently fried egg crusty white bread sarnie followed by usual toast and lime marmalade and another Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike. I found the restrictive food choices the most difficult for the colonoscopy prep and the toilet trips not as frequent as I'd expected. It wasn't anything like as bad as I'd anticipated but remember to take an open dressing gown @Hazel. I didn't and found myself dressed like a mummy with a hospital gown front and back to preserve my modesty! Also I was desperately thirsty so take a bottle of cold water as they didn't provide us with anything drinkable and it was very hot waiting.
> 
> I'm ready for a nice latte and a custard Danish please (but no cinnamon despite its claims of being a wonder spice!)



Morning Amigo. I'm never bothered about modesty, because you are supplied with blue breeks that have a Velcro stuck flap in the rear that they open at the start of the procedure, and close afterwards. In Scotland, at any rate. Course, a kilt would work just as well

Anyway, away from bottoms, here's a custard Danish without cinnamon and a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, I'm still a bit disorientated here, hot sunny weather and a bank holiday weekend don't normally go together.
If you've got any kippers, Mike, I'd love a couple, and a large cappucino, something sustaining to see me through riding.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. I'm never bothered about modesty, because you are supplied with blue breeks that have a Velcro stuck flap in the rear that they open at the start of the procedure, and close afterwards. In Scotland, at any rate. Course, a kilt would work just as well
> 
> Anyway, away from bottoms, here's a custard Danish without cinnamon and a Latte. Enjoy



Oh yes I'd forgotten about the paper knickers with the back flap! Lol


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike I hope you are as well as you can be and you don't have to wait long for them to sort your iPad out.  I'd be lost without mine.
> 
> Now for brunch.  A large Nescafé, I think I'll have a bubble, black pud gently fried egg crusty white bread sarnie followed by usual toast and lime marmalade and another Nescafé please.


Morning Lin. I'm as happy as can be, thanks

Here's a large Nescafé to consume while Maggie constructs your bubble, black pud and soft fried egg sarnie, burnt toast and lime marmalade and another Nescafé to follow. That should keep the wolf from the door for an hour or two


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning everyone, I'm still a bit disorientated here, hot sunny weather and a bank holiday weekend don't normally go together.
> If you've got any kippers, Mike, I'd love a couple, and a large cappucino, something sustaining to see me through riding.


Morning Robin. I'm pleased you have a lovely day for a ride, it always makes such a difference

Here's a pair of lovely Isle of Mull kippers and a cappuccino to set you up. Hope the horse gets a good brekkie too. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, I'm going to have to leave you early this morning, I'm running on auxiliary power. Or the iPhone is. 

So I'll see you this afternoon for cake and goodies just as soon as me and my phone are refuelled.


----------



## Hazel

when service resumes, can I have a double lemon tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel, how are you getting on? Quite right you should keep the clear fluids going, so here's a double lemon tea. 

That's medicine, so no charge


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.  I hope things aren't going too badly Hazel. 
Mike. May I have a cream scone with strawberry jam and an iced coffee please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lin. If I'm right, Hazel will start to feel normal around 9.00pm. That's how it usually is for me. 

Meanwhile, there's you to think of. Here's a cream scone with strawberry jam and a iced Nescafé to Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho folks, time for me to finish off a casserole, and my day here.

Quite a lot of folk, 40,000, found this day in 1883 very much finished off as the island of Krakatoa blew itself into oblivion. You might remember the tedious film Krakatoa East of Java. This made the producers look fairly idiotic since Krakatoa is West of Java, though Donald Trump probably thinks that's fake news. Or an alternative fact.

Anyway, as I mentioned yesterday I am taking a day off tomorrow, not because it's a bank holiday, because it isn't in Scotland. I've just got loads of stuff to do or chase up. 

I'll be back on Tuesday at 10.15 for brekkies.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. I trust that all you folks from England, Wales and NI had an enjoyable bank holiday. All those people hurrying around to find somewhere to relax, or exert themselves. When you're retired it's quite entertaining. I had a great day doing stuff, including finally getting my iPad sent to Apple hospital, which appears to be in Norwich. Also, I'm waiting for a call back from TGA mobilty about my Motability  funded scooter. 

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

Just to show how I don't really live at the back end of nowhere, I've just had a text   from Apple repair that my iPad has arrived and they are on the case, and will send me updates. That left Mull on the 1.30 collection, and as I said, the repair centre is in Norwich. That is impressive.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
Wow that was fast Mike . I trust they won't take long finding the cause of the problem. 
I love this retirement lark, I waited  a long time for it but it was well worth the wait.  
Yes Mike I would love something to eat. A nice big glass of orange juice, double cheeseburger a few fat battered chips , a Nescafé and my usuals please.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone

Colonoscopy all done and dusted - and I got the all clear.

As stated on the blurb they gave me I am indeed windy, I sound like an outboard motor, put put put.

I opted for no sedation, so was out in just over an hour.    Interesting to watch on screen and the only thing I saw which I queried, was a single piece on corn - something I have not eaten in weeks.    Overall not too uncomfortable.    As Mike said, the lead up was worse.    Because I live alone, they confirmed my decision not to have the sedation - glad it is all over though.

Just had a huge breakfast, toast and a croissant, 3 mugs of tea - feeling like a stuffed pig, but content.

Thanks again to everyone for your kind wishes and support.

Will pop in later xx


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> Wow that was fast Mike . I trust they won't take long finding the cause of the problem.
> I love this retirement lark, I waited  a long time for it but it was well worth the wait.
> Yes Mike I would love something to eat. A nice big glass of orange juice, double cheeseburger a few fat battered chips , a Nescafé and my usuals please.


Morning Lin. Yes, it must have been a nonstop journey. A human being would find difficulty doing that journey in the time.

Anyway, a nice light brekkie for a sunny day. Orange juice, double cheeseburger and chips, followed by burnt toast and lime marmalade. And a Nescafé. Just just about keep you going till lunch, that should. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Colonoscopy all done and dusted - and I got the all clear.
> 
> As stated on the blurb they gave me I am indeed windy, I sound like an outboard motor, put put put.
> 
> I opted for no sedation, so was out in just over an hour.    Interesting to watch on screen and the only thing I saw which I queried, was a single piece on corn - something I have not eaten in weeks.    Overall not too uncomfortable.    As Mike said, the lead up was worse.    Because I live alone, they confirmed my decision not to have the sedation - glad it is all over though.
> 
> Just had a huge breakfast, toast and a croissant, 3 mugs of tea - feeling like a stuffed pig, but content.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for your kind wishes and support.
> 
> Will pop in later xx


Great news Hazel. It's so satisfying to stuff yourself with food afterwards.

Well done for doing it without sedation. There's always a bit of corn, like there's always diced carrots in sick, even if you haven't eaten any. It's one of the great unanswered questions.

See you later  x


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike, and especially for your kind words of advice, yes, why was I so worried?


----------



## Ljc

Hazel it's so good to hear all is well, I must admit I had to smile about the piece of corn.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Thanks Mike, and especially for your kind words of advice, yes, why was I so worried?



It's the unknown that makes you worried, it's perfectly natural, but I hope you don't have to do it again


----------



## Donald

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Colonoscopy all done and dusted - and I got the all clear.
> 
> As stated on the blurb they gave me I am indeed windy, I sound like an outboard motor, put put put.
> 
> I opted for no sedation, so was out in just over an hour.    Interesting to watch on screen and the only thing I saw which I queried, was a single piece on corn - something I have not eaten in weeks.    Overall not too uncomfortable.    As Mike said, the lead up was worse.    Because I live alone, they confirmed my decision not to have the sedation - glad it is all over though.
> 
> Just had a huge breakfast, toast and a croissant, 3 mugs of tea - feeling like a stuffed pig, but content.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for your kind wishes and support.
> 
> Will pop in later xx





Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Colonoscopy all done and dusted - and I got the all clear.
> 
> As stated on the blurb they gave me I am indeed windy, I sound like an outboard motor, put put put.
> 
> I opted for no sedation, so was out in just over an hour.    Interesting to watch on screen and the only thing I saw which I queried, was a single piece on corn - something I have not eaten in weeks.    Overall not too uncomfortable.    As Mike said, the lead up was worse.    Because I live alone, they confirmed my decision not to have the sedation - glad it is all over though.
> 
> Just had a huge breakfast, toast and a croissant, 3 mugs of tea - feeling like a stuffed pig, but content.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for your kind wishes and support.
> 
> Will pop in later xx



Glad you got the all clear, Had one myself and though I was going to take off with the wind


----------



## Robin

Morning all, just whizzing in for a quick coffee before the lunch break. Not that I've had a busy morning, exercise class is on holiday, did the shopping yesterday, Bank Hol notwithstanding. House seems to have untidied itself over the weekend, though, and I have a friend coming tomorrow.
Glad you've got the all clear, Hazel, and you've had a good feed.


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Colonoscopy all done and dusted - and I got the all clear.
> 
> As stated on the blurb they gave me I am indeed windy, I sound like an outboard motor, put put put.
> 
> I opted for no sedation, so was out in just over an hour.    Interesting to watch on screen and the only thing I saw which I queried, was a single piece on corn - something I have not eaten in weeks.    Overall not too uncomfortable.    As Mike said, the lead up was worse.    Because I live alone, they confirmed my decision not to have the sedation - glad it is all over though.
> 
> Just had a huge breakfast, toast and a croissant, 3 mugs of tea - feeling like a stuffed pig, but content.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for your kind wishes and support.
> 
> Will pop in later xx


Pleased you got the all clear.


----------



## Hazel

Donald said:


> Glad you got the all clear, Had one myself and though I was going to take off with the wind



Donald that made me laugh - I sound like an outboard motor.    There is no control over it


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, just whizzing in for a quick coffee before the lunch break. Not that I've had a busy morning, exercise class is on holiday, did the shopping yesterday, Bank Hol notwithstanding. House seems to have untidied itself over the weekend, though, and I have a friend coming tomorrow.
> Glad you've got the all clear, Hazel, and you've had a good feed.


Hi Robin. My finger was poised to tell everyone it's break time! Here's a quick coffee between cleaning and tidying. Do call in later for some cake as a reward


----------



## mikeyB

Now it is break time, having been through the ins and outs of colonoscopy. At my last one, for the first time ever, I didn't get the post procedure fartfest. Weird. I think they stole all the gas to blow up their balloons for the Christmas parties. That's the other thing. Because the colon is empty  those mega farts don't smell of anything, which is a singular disappointment.

I'm off to get some stuff and lunch. I'll see you later


----------



## mikeyB

Right, after my rather rude departure I'm back in action, just as long as folk don't talk about farting, otherwise everyone on Metformin and/or Creon will swamp the airwaves. 

Anybody fancy coffee and goodies? Apart from Lucy, of course, who will need brekkie after a hard night wandering the earth in search of prey.


----------



## Amigo

Glad all went well Hazel. I can remember the sense of relief afterwards and particularly enjoyed the sandwiches and tea they provided. 

Had a busy day up till now. It's mum's birthday which she fleetingly acknowledges but then defaults back to Christmas which is the season she chooses to live in. So raising a cuppa and a slice of cake to my lovely mum who proudly announced to everyone that she's 'an old bugger now who didn't think she'd live this long!'


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you're all as well as possible  Who has taken my sun and swapped it for rain please? 

Glad you had the all clear Hazel, that must be such a relief 

 A very Happy Birthday/Christmas to your Mum, Amigo 

I'd love a biscuit selection today please Mike, Iced Party Rings, bourbons, Malted Milk and if they're still made Lemon Puffs all washed down with a big latte please. Had an exasperating morning at the eye hospital having been sent appointments for 2 wrong clinics so was sent away and told to wait for the right appointments. Need biscuits to calm my nerves!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Had a busy day up till now. It's mum's birthday which she fleetingly acknowledges but then defaults back to Christmas which is the season she chooses to live in. So raising a cuppa and a slice of cake to my lovely mum who proudly announced to everyone that she's 'an old bugger now who didn't think she'd live this long!'


Hi Amigo, sounds like fun as usual. Here's a cup of tea and a slice of Victoria sponge to toast the old bugger who's still cheerfully buggering on


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> I'd love a biscuit selection today please Mike, Iced Party Rings, bourbons, Malted Milk and if they're still made Lemon Puffs all washed down with a big latte please. Had an exasperating morning at the eye hospital having been sent appointments for 2 wrong clinics so was sent away and told to wait for the right appointments. Need biscuits to calm my nerves!



Hi Lucy. Pretty horrible day. Still, I suppose it got you out of the house. It's life affirming to get p****d off at least once a day, remember that.

So, to unwind you and get your blood pressure under control here's a biscuit collection with all your requests including the orphan of the biscuit world, the lemon puff. Plus a large Latte. If that doesn't loosen you up, ring an undertaker. x


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you're all as well as possible  Who has taken my sun and swapped it for rain please?
> 
> Glad you had the all clear Hazel, that must be such a relief
> 
> A very Happy Birthday/Christmas to your Mum, Amigo
> 
> I'd love a biscuit selection today please Mike, Iced Party Rings, bourbons, Malted Milk and if they're still made Lemon Puffs all washed down with a big latte please. Had an exasperating morning at the eye hospital having been sent appointments for 2 wrong clinics so was sent away and told to wait for the right appointments. Need biscuits to calm my nerves!



Thanks Flower and how exasperating with the clinics! I hope you gave them a telling off for messing you about.

Enjoy your biscuit selection to calm your nerves


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Who has taken my sun and swapped it for rain please?


Thanks for the warning, Flower, I'll get my washing in. What starts on your side of the Cotswolds normally ends up on ours. How frustrating about your appointments. GRrr!
Just popping out to rescue the washing, Mike, but would love a cup of tea and a custard slice when I've done that, please.


----------



## Flower

You're mixing up your regular Lucy with your regular Flower Mike! I'm feeling alright today- I really hope I don't need to call an undertaker  but I'll happily demolish some biscuits


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Just popping out to rescue the washing, Mike, but would love a cup of tea and a custard slice when I've done that, please.



Afternoon Robin. Working hard as usual. Our washing is drying in the breezy sunshine.

Anyway, there you go mentioning custard again. Don't show Amigo,  but here's a cup of tea and a custard slice to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> You're mixing up your regular Lucy with your regular Flower Mike! I'm feeling alright today- I really hope I don't need to call an undertaker  but I'll happily demolish some biscuits


Sorry, shoulda gone to Specsavers. Hang on a minute, I did


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are as well as you possibly can be with all your ailments 
I'm back in the land of the living, well, until Friday anyway  may I please have 2 bacon rolls and a pot of Assam please Mike 

Hazel, great news on the colon front


----------



## Amigo

I'm sure I heard custard being mentioned.... Gimme gimme!


----------



## Stitch147

Great news hazel. 
Any Eccles cakes Mike? And a big mug of tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are as well as you possibly can be with all your ailments
> I'm back in the land of the living, well, until Friday anyway  may I please have 2 bacon rolls and a pot of Assam please Mike
> 
> Hazel, great news on the colon front


Hi Lucy, back into circadian contortions for a few days then

So, here is today's brekkie, two crispy bacon rolls and a pot of Assam. Welcome back to the real world


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm sure I heard custard being mentioned.... Gimme gimme!


Well hello Amigo. How unexpected

I assume that a custard slice will be sufficient? Small bites, now...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike  I'm knackered and looking forward to going back to bed


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well hello Amigo. How unexpected
> 
> I assume that a custard slice will be sufficient? Small bites, now...



Custard was made to be messy! 

I'm surprised at @Stitch147  ordering an Eccles cake. Didn't think they'd travelled so far south in popularity but I'll have one to dip in the custard please. I'm ravenous!


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Great news hazel.
> Any Eccles cakes Mike? And a big mug of tea please.


Afternoon Stitch. I always have Eccles Cakes in for the occasional sophisticate who calls in.

So, here's a big mug of tea and a fat Eccles Cake. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Custard was made to be messy!
> 
> I'm surprised at @Stitch147  ordering an Eccles cake. Didn't think they'd travelled so far south in popularity but I'll have one to dip in the custard please. I'm ravenous!


Sorry, Amigo I missed your order by falling asleep. I do apologise. I blame Mr Parkinson who has inconsiderately imposed himself on my life. So here is a free Eccles cake. I should have expected this, I did say I kept them just for the sophisticates.


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Stitch. I always have Eccles Cakes in for the occasional sophisticate who calls in.
> 
> So, here's a big mug of tea and a fat Eccles Cake. Enjoy


Nom nom. Cheers Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to go and do some cooking.

It's probably worth mentioning that today is the day in 1885 when Gottlieb Daimler patented the very first motorbike, thereby causing the commonest cause of death on Highland roads. Usually in the over 40s. 

Anyway, and more importantly, I won't be in for brekkie. We have to go into the big city - Tobermory- for hair attention. I'll be back to do the afternoon shift, though, so custard and cream addicts can get their fix. I never thought I would be providing a social service in this job

So I'll see you tomorrow at 2.15 for the afternoon session if I can stay out of the Mishnish, which is next door to the hairdressers.

Have a good evening and a satisfying night's sleep untroubled by gremlins. Or the Diabetes Fairy.


----------



## mikeyB

Just a reminder that there's no service this morning cos of haircuts in Tobermory next door to the big yellow pub.  

See you this afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, I'm back and shorn. Wash and go now. Tobermory was grim. Two cruise ships in the harbour and loads of bewildered Americans, Japanese and English wandering about. A surprising number of them popped into Catriona's to see if they could get their hair done, and got a polite refusal. They'd have to pay the extortionate rate on the ships. Tee hee. It was like being in a zoo, getting stared at like a prize specimen. 

Sod 'em

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.  It's a wet one here, been drizzling all day. 
Mike I hope you are now beautifully coiffured  and perhaps had a nice lunch in the big yellow pub .
I'd like a heartwarwarming bowl of Mulligatawny soup with a crusty well buttered roll , for pud treacle sponge and custard and a Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. No, I was very good and had a Scotch pie at home.  Nice and sunny here.

So, here's a bowl of mulligatawny  with a nice crusty roll, then treacle sponge and custard plus a Nescafé. You did miss brekkie, didn't you? Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

A scotch pie and sunshine  snotfair boo hoo


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, nice haircut 
I've been struck low with a cold and sickness  so just a cup of tea please, I'll try not to breathe on anyone.


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon fellow cafe dwellers 

A calming cup of tea please and an Eccles cake. Just back from the GP surgery where I was scheduled for the pneumococcal vaccine following the prevenar vaccination two months ago which is advised in my situation. The nurse had no idea why I was there as the senior nurse is off and nobody has documented it. Plus they don't have the vaccinations in yet. So wasted visit  However, it gave me the chance to top up my tetanus in case I go flying about the pavements again on holiday.

Hope all are well


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Afternoon fellow cafe dwellers
> 
> A calming cup of tea please and an Eccles cake. Just back from the GP surgery where I was scheduled for the pneumococcal vaccine following the prevenar vaccination two months ago which is advised in my situation. The nurse had no idea why I was there as the senior nurse is off and nobody has documented it. Plus they don't have the vaccinations in yet. So wasted visit  However, it gave me the chance to top up my tetanus in case I go flying about the pavements again on holiday.
> 
> Hope all are well


it's sooo annoying when that happens.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, nice haircut
> I've been struck low with a cold and sickness  so just a cup of tea please, I'll try not to breathe on anyone.


Oh dear Lucy, a human ailment laying you low. Why did Peter Cushing never think of this in the films?

Anyway, back in the real world here's a cup of tea, two paracetamol and a motilium to help you get fit enough to feed the mob


----------



## Hazel

hello everyone - hope you are all well

Mike - could I have a lemon tea please.    I will pass on anything to eat, to let my inards settle down.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon fellow cafe dwellers
> 
> A calming cup of tea please and an Eccles cake. Just back from the GP surgery where I was scheduled for the pneumococcal vaccine following the prevenar vaccination two months ago which is advised in my situation. The nurse had no idea why I was there as the senior nurse is off and nobody has documented it. Plus they don't have the vaccinations in yet. So wasted visit  However, it gave me the chance to top up my tetanus in case I go flying about the pavements again on holiday.
> 
> Hope all are well



Hi Amigo. Good job you're slow to anger is all I can say. I am too. I think it's because when life flings so many negative experiences your way, such trivia are just that-  minor irritants. 

Here's a cup of tea and an Eccles cake as a reward for not swearing out loud


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. Good job you're slow to anger is all I can say. I am too. I think it's because when life flings so many negative experiences your way, such trivia are just that-  minor irritants.
> 
> Here's a cup of tea and an Eccles cake as a reward for not swearing out loud



Oh the nurse tried to patronise me in a superior way which wasn't a wise approach on her part and I think she quickly realised that!  There's more effective ways of getting your point over than anger.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> hello everyone - hope you are all well
> 
> Mike - could I have a lemon tea please.    I will pass on anything to eat, to let my inards settle down.


Afternoon Hazel. I know what you're up to. Slimmer of the week, that's what you're after, never mind dodgy innards

Anyway, giving you the benefit of the doubt, all things considered, here's a lemon tea to help calm things down.  Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Good afternoon, 
A pot of tea please and dish of jelly babies, just the thing to keep me going wading through books, ugh I am drowning in them, had to come up for air!


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, everyone, cup of tea please Mike. Just had cake in the real world, at the local garden centre, having looked round the plants and exclaimed '£10.99 for a Buddleia? You can dig them up from the cracks in the pavement just down the road!' Luckily, their cake isn't so extortionately priced.


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Good afternoon,
> A pot of tea please and dish of jelly babies, just the thing to keep me going wading through books, ugh I am drowning in them, had to come up for air!


Good afternoon Seabreeze. Too much thinking again. Oh dear. Well, JB's are pure brainfood.

So here's a pot of tea and a bowl of jelly babies for you to enjoy in your thinking break


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, everyone, cup of tea please Mike. Just had cake in the real world, at the local garden centre, having looked round the plants and exclaimed '£10.99 for a Buddleia? You can dig them up from the cracks in the pavement just down the road!' Luckily, their cake isn't so extortionately priced.


Afternoon Robin. Playing away again. You don't get spikes eating cake in here, you know. 

So here's a cup of tea for you to unwind

You can get Buddleia off many a railway embankment. Alien weed if you ask me.


----------



## mikeyB

Good grief. For fun, I'm just watching The Empire Strikes Back, the best of the Star Wars films. I've got R2D2's chirp as my message signal on the phone. It's driving me mad


----------



## Ljc

Any chance of a Nescafé and some ginger crunch biscuits please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. You feeling OK this afternoon? As long as I'm around there's always a chance 

Here's a Nescafé and a plate of ginger crunch biscuits to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks. I'm off to roast a chicken. Once I've given it a really good telling off, I'll stick it in the oven.

I've just had a text from Vodafone saying my iPad is repaired and on it's way back to me. Then it won't mean retyping gibberish on the phone with my jittery finger.

Anyway, as part of your continuing education, on this day in 1871 Lord Rutherford was born in New Zealand. In the 1920s he was the first person to split the atom. Let's hope Donald Trump and Ding Dong Bell in Korea aren't the last.

It's also the day in 1901 when Scot Hubert Cecil Booth patented the vacuum cleaner, thereby getting women off their hands and knees. The fool.

I'll be back tomorrow to face opprobrium for that little quip, and to serve breakfast to anyone still speaking to me at 10.15.

Have a good evening everyone, and a peaceful night's sleep plotting my assassination


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Nice morning here. Sunny with the occasional shower. Good enough.

Right, for those of you appalled by last evening's comment, revive yourself with a virtual brekkie.


----------



## Robin

Morning, Mike, I thought the vacuum cleaner was invented so men had something to buy their wives for Christmas. I wonder if you could correlate the incidence of Purchases with the surge in divorce rates around Christmas.

Anyway, enough musing, I'll have a cappucino and almond croissant, please Mike, before I look at the kitchen floor and decide it doesn't need cleaning.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. I thought the vacuum cleaner was invented so that men in A&E could say they fell on it. Aye, right.

Anyway, here's a cappuccino and almond croissant. Enjoy 

The kitchen floor will just get messy after tonight's cooking, so why bother doing it today? Think the same tomorrow, job gone


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. I thought the vacuum cleaner was invented so that men in A&E could say they fell on it. Aye, right.
> 
> Anyway, here's a cappuccino and almond croissant. Enjoy
> 
> The kitchen floor will just get messy after tonight's cooking, so why bother doing it today? Think the same tomorrow, job gone


I like to see the difference when I've cleaned something, so it needs to have a substantial layer of grime on it before it's worth doing.


----------



## mikeyB

You'll definitely live longer with that in mind


----------



## TheBorgiaBull

[Sits]

HIYA


----------



## mikeyB

Hi BB, good to see you. I expect you've been busy on the latest book. Hows things?

More importantly, fancy a virtual brekkie?


----------



## TheBorgiaBull

Latest book has been out a few weeks now! Just been organising an interview with the fabulous Dan Jones!

Oooooo a full English please!


----------



## Hazel

Morning Mike - hope all is well.

can I order poached eggs on toast with a pot if builders tea

thanks


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.
It's a bootiful sunny day here.  I fancy some nice thick porridge with bananas and a dribble of honey, a Nescafé and my usual cremated toasts and lime marmalade please.  Mike , I trust you are as well as you can be. 


TheBorgiaBull said:


> [Sits]
> 
> HIYA


Hi.


----------



## mikeyB

TheBorgiaBull said:


> Latest book has been out a few weeks now! Just been organising an interview with the fabulous Dan Jones!
> 
> Oooooo a full English please!


Great news! And a full English coming up to celebrate. Well done


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Morning Mike - hope all is well.
> 
> can I order poached eggs on toast with a pot if builders tea
> 
> thanks


Morning Hazel. Sounds like all is back to normal in the plumbing. 

So here's a couple of poached eggs on toast and a pot of builders tea to celebrate. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Morning Mike - hope all is well.
> 
> can I order poached eggs on toast with a pot if builders tea
> 
> thanks


How are you Hazel, I trust your tum is fully recovered.


----------



## Ljc

TheBorgiaBull said:


> Latest book has been out a few weeks now! Just been organising an interview with the fabulous Dan Jones!
> 
> Oooooo a full English please!


Great news , I'll look out for it.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> It's a bootiful sunny day here.  I fancy some nice thick porridge with bananas and a dribble of honey, a Nescafé and my usual cremated toasts and lime marmalade please.  Mike , I trust you are as well as you can be


Morning Lin. It was beautiful here, but it's pouring down now. It'll be back beautiful in twenty minutes.

Anyway, here's a bowl of porridge you could render a wall with, with sliced banana and honey, plus burnt toast and lime marmalade, plus a Nescafé. I'll give you a knife and fork for the porridge. Enjoy 

And I'm in good shape today so far, thanks


----------



## TheBorgiaBull

Ljc said:


> Great news , I'll look out for it.



Thank you! It's on amazon

getbook.at/savonarola


----------



## mikeyB

I'll download it as soon as my iPad arrives back from IPad hospital.

Right gang, it's time for me to get done shopping and lunch. We need some dog food, and Ben will want some as well.

I'll be back later for for coffee and  goodies. 

Behave yourselves in the meantime


----------



## Hazel

Ljc said:


> How are you Hazel, I trust your tum is fully recovered.



thank you for asking - the extreme wind ( as a result of the air pumped in during the procedure) thankfully is easing.

just sòoooooo pleased it is all over


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> thank you for asking - the extreme wind ( as a result of the air pumped in during the procedure) thankfully is easing.
> 
> just sòoooooo pleased it is all over


Ah, that's why we had a cold front moving down from the North yesterday!
Glad you're feeling more like it today!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, sorry I'm late, had to order a new lancing device after the dog mistook it for a chew, the little sod. He did the same to my £160 electric shaver while it was on charge last week....

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone 

I'm fair worn out what with all the vacuuming I have to do thanks to Mr Booth- a Scot I note- and Mr Dyson. In need of buttercream please- a wedge of coffee Swiss Roll and a big latte please Mike.

Washing line alert @Robin, it's just poured down my side of the Cotswolds although the sun is shining again now. Don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. After your heroic efforts to Dyson the house, you need a break. 

Here's a big Latte and an even bigger slice of coffee Swiss roll. I'll give you a couple of tissues to wipe your chin. Put your feet up and enjoy


----------



## Flower

Just the job thanks Mike  Basal testing in reality so no food for a few more hours. Hmm may have to do more cleaning to distract myself


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Washing line alert @Robin, it's just poured down my side of the Cotswolds although the sun is shining again now. Don't say I didn't warn you


Thanks for the warning, no washing out luckily, as we already had a  monsoon at lunchtime! That one must have skirted round you and saved it all up for us. Sun's out now, but OH decided against mowing the lawn, ( Mowers are probably the male equivalent of vacuum cleaners) probably for the best, your latest will probably be with us shortly!


----------



## Seabreeze

Just a thought, this virtual cafe....as I am not a diabetic, should it be the other way around for me?!  should I be having all the healthy stuff?!


----------



## Seabreeze

Flower said:


> Just the job thanks Mike  Basal testing in reality so no food for a few more hours. Hmm may have to do more cleaning to distract myself


you are more than welcome to wash my car!


----------



## Ljc

Seabreeze said:


> Just a thought, this virtual cafe....as I am not a diabetic, should it be the other way around for me?!  should I be having all the healthy stuff?!


  Would Mike recover from the shock, of serving healthy food  I wonder


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Just the job thanks Mike  Basal testing in reality so no food for a few more hours. Hmm may have to do more cleaning to distract myself


When you've finished washing Seabreeze's car your welcome to come and give Mr Dyson a work out here, if you like I really wouldn't mind at all


----------



## Ljc

Mike, seems your dog has expensive tastes lol, it might help if you fed him
 

I wonder if I dare ask for a cinnamon whirl and a Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

I should say, gang, that I'm only linenced to sell food and non alcoholic drink. No secondary business such as cleaning services, taxi service or escort services are allowed.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike, seems your dog has expensive tastes lol, it might help if you fed him
> View attachment 4567
> 
> I wonder if I dare ask for a cinnamon whirl and a Nescafé please.



Hi Lin. Course you can ask for a cinnamon whirl and a Nescafé. And of course I will serve it for you to enjoy

I don't mind the dog doing all that, it's up to me to outfox him, so to speak. It's a game


----------



## Amigo

Hi everyone. I've been busy sorting packing for the jollies. I've now got enough to last me at least a month! All this talk of minimalism and capsule wardrobes. I like choice in all things. Which brings me to some afternoon delights in the confectionary range. A nice plate of anything sweet please, custard always appreciated and a latte


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, where are you off to? If you are flying, keep the Tramadol in the suitcase and take your prescription. You could get 5 years in Dubai for importing drugs of addiction. If you're just off for a fortnight in Skeggy, don't bother, you can buy them on the street

As it's pre holiday, here's a custard slice and a Bailey's creme brûlée for a big fix before you go. Don't slaver, there's a good girl Plus a latte, of course


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I trust you are well  I feel much better today so may I have a custard slice and a pot of Assam please


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> Hi everyone. I've been busy sorting packing for the jollies. I've now got enough to last me at least a month! All this talk of minimalism and capsule wardrobes. I like choice in all things. Which brings me to some afternoon delights in the confectionary range. A nice plate of anything sweet please, custard always appreciated and a latte




Have a good time on your jollies


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, where are you off to? If you are flying, keep the Tramadol in the suitcase and take your prescription. You could get 5 years in Dubai for importing drugs of addiction. If you're just off for a fortnight in Skeggy, don't bother, you can buy them on the street
> 
> As it's pre holiday, here's a custard slice and a Bailey's creme brûlée for a big fix before you go. Don't slaver, there's a good girl Plus a latte, of course



Oh no trammies Mike. I stopped those after a fortnight in a stupor! I can't do long haul now I'm afraid. Even in First Class the back wouldn't hold up.

Thats a splendid feast...thank you!


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I trust you are well  I feel much better today so may I have a custard slice and a pot of Assam please


Pleased you're feeling better, Lucy, but a bit of bad planning doing it on days off. You're old enough to know better

Here's a custard slice and a pot of Assam to finish off your recovery. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Ljc said:


> View attachment 4566  Would Mike recover from the shock, of serving healthy food  I wonder


I shall find out by ordering some!


----------



## Seabreeze

Order for Friday lunch in case I am not back in time from my errands in the morning:-
Salad munch box please - strips of peppers, celery sticks, carrot chunks, tomatoes and sliced betroot, with a bit of chicken please.  No salad dressings (bleugh)
I've got my refillable bottle of tap water.
mmmmm yum


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, it's time for me to slice a lemon for my good lady's G&T and drive the thoughts of polite service into a dark corner of the mind, so swearing is an available tactic while cooking

Anyway, nothing important in history happened on this day, and that includes the death of a princess, tortured by her husband and in laws, and driven away when she'd done her duty foaling two male heirs. Nothing changes in that family, never has, never will. They don't belong in the 21st century in a civilised country.

Right, that's a row started, so as usual I will now sneak off giggling

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15 (and prepare Seabreeze's brunch) unless I'm arrested for treason. 

Have a good evening and a decent night's sleep, everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, and what a lovely morning it is. I've not been arrested for treason, so I'll be available all day. 

Anyone for brekkie?

Seabreeze, your brunch box is prepared and ready in the chill room for picking up whenever is convenient


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, as it's quiet and I have an extra call to make into the doc's I'm closing slightly early.

Seabreeze, if you call in during the lunch break just ask Maggie to dig out your order from among the dead bodies in the chill room.

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm back in action. Sorry I'm a bit late kicking off, lots of things have been going on here, but all sorted now.

Anyone for coffee and stuff?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good to see peace has been restored  
Well I've tackled the lawn and the hedge and am need of some naughty carbs, so may I have a slice of Victoria sponge and a latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. For sure, after all that work there are calories that need replacing, so why not do it with a bit of indulgence?

So here's a slice of Victoria sponge and a latte. Relax, put your feet up and enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon everyone. A quick order for a cup of tea and a custard slice, please, before the Internet drops off again. I blame the two BT blokes standing looking at the cabinet at the crossroads, scratching their heads at the jumble of wiring contained therein.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone. 


Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good to see peace has been restored
> Well I've tackled the lawn and the hedge and am need of some naughty carbs, so may I have a slice of Victoria sponge and a latte please


Just reading this has made me tired.

Mike I'm glad to hear  order has been restored.
Please may I have a Nescafé ,a sausage and onion sarnie followed by a nice slice of carrot cake please


----------



## Hazel

oh good Lord, I am in pur town Centre and an elderly (well older than me) sat beside me and offered me a sweet.    Weigh in tomorrow so I refused.

However here in the virtual cafe - can I please have 2 ginger nuts and a lemon tea


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon everyone. A quick order for a cup of tea and a custard slice, please, before the Internet drops off again. I blame the two BT blokes standing looking at the cabinet at the crossroads, scratching their heads at the jumble of wiring contained therein.


Afternoon Robin, sorry for the delay, I fell asleep. Which is probably what the BT men would prefer to be doing. So who is looking at you looking at them? 

Anyway, before they blow themselves up, here's a cup of tea and a custard slice. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Just reading this has made me tired.
> 
> Mike I'm glad to hear  order has been restored.
> Please may I have a Nescafé ,a sausage and onion sarnie followed by a nice slice of carrot cake please


Afternoon Lin, these youngsters, eh? Don't know how to fill the time doing nothing.

So, if you've woken up after lunch, here's a Nescafé with a sausage and onion butty, followed by a slice of carrot cake to enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Wish I could have 40 winks before tonights shift, but neighbour has just started hammering arrgghhh. Would it be acceptable for me to go round and ram it where the sun don't shine


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> oh good Lord, I am in pur town Centre and an elderly (well older than me) sat beside me and offered me a sweet.    Weigh in tomorrow so I refused.
> 
> However here in the virtual cafe - can I please have 2 ginger nuts and a lemon tea


Afternoon Hazel. One sweetie doesn't weigh anything. And if she was a Glasgow exile, she was probably only 35.

Anyway, here's a virtual lemon tea and two ginger nuts as a reward for your strength of will


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin, sorry for the delay, I fell asleep. Which is probably what the BT men would prefer to be doing. So who is looking at you looking at them?
> 
> Anyway, before they blow themselves up, here's a cup of tea and a custard slice. Enjoy


Thank you. I seem to be online again for the moment. We reckon BT Openreach are one connection short of a full Wi-Fi in this area, every time they reconnect someone, they manage to cut someone else off...


----------



## Carolg

On the way west on the train to Dumbarton with a latte, I'm afraid I had real chocolate, so will pay the price. At 95 p for a twix at the station, I have certainly paid a price


----------



## Ljc

Whew, just finished the weekly shop and am desperate I
 online shopping is frantic


----------



## Ljc

Could I have a couple of gingernuts too please


----------



## mikeyB

I'm getting fed up of this. The main list of topics never shows when a new post comes in. So when someone as desperate as you, Lin, comes staggering through the door you could have been carted off gibbering in an ambulance when all you needed was a pint of Nescafé.

So here's a large strong Nescafé and a couple of gingernuts to dunk. Have a nice sit down


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, funsters. I'm off to do some cooking and stir up the remaining brain cells to challenge Mastermind and Only Connect, then watch last night's recorded Blood Drive, which is hilariously gory and repellent.  I don't think it will ever be shown on any of the earthly channels. Shame, really. 

Anyway, after that intellectual evening, I'll return at 10.15 for brekkie. 

Chì mi a-màireach thu

Have a good evening and a pleasant night's sleep.


----------



## Hazel

Morning happy campers.

Hangs head in shame - 2.5lbs on

Must do better, must do better......


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Everyone. Lovely day today. Started a few minutes late, had to do a bit of mobile banking on the phone. 



Hazel said:


> Morning happy campers.
> 
> Hangs head in shame - 2.5lbs on
> 
> Must do better, must do better......


Aye, Hazel don't worry you've had an unusual week, and as soon as you get out of a routine, things can go awry. There's no shame. You'll soon get back on  track


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Morning happy campers.
> 
> Hangs head in shame - 2.5lbs on
> 
> Must do better, must do better......


Chin up now.  Don't worry You'll get that off and more next week.


----------



## Ljc

Good morninggggg.  I'm watching a load of young tree sparrows having a dust bath .  It's all go in the garden this week what with a visiting fox and the antics of the young birds. Their parents seem desperate to lose them .

How are you Mike I hope everything is working as well as possible .
Any sign of your iPad yet .
I'm not very hungry today so a large strong Nescafé and a peanut butter and strawberry jam  toasty please. Could you prepare a plate of gingernuts for this afternoon TA


----------



## Hazel

thanks chums


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morninggggg.  I'm watching a load of young tree sparrows having a dust bath .  It's all go in the garden this week what with a visiting fox and the antics of the young birds. Their parents seem desperate to lose them .
> 
> How are you Mike I hope everything is working as well as possible .
> Any sign of your iPad yet .
> I'm not very hungry today so a large strong Nescafé and a peanut butter and strawberry jam  toasty please. Could you prepare a plate of gingernuts for this afternoon TA


Morning Lin. Good to know you've got tree sparrows, they're struggling a bit. Ours learn to dodge and weave when the Sparrowhawk is looking for brekkie. 

And speaking of brekkie, here's a peanut butter and strawberry jam toastie and a big Nescafé to start the day. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, gang, that little bit of the Gaelic in my last post yesterday simply means "I'll see you tomorrow", and not "Away 'n boil yer heids" as some might have suspected.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> By the way, gang, that little bit of the Gaelic in my last post yesterday simply means "I'll see you tomorrow", and not "Away 'n boil yer heids" as some might have suspected.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. Good to know you've got tree sparrows, they're struggling a bit. Ours learn to dodge and weave when the Sparrowhawk is looking for brekkie.


They've done well here this year. But something  makes all the birds dive for cover. cant quite see what it is as it flies too high.


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks, haven't gone on hols just yet so I'm custard scavenging with a vengeance!  And a latte please.

Band weren't my scene last night at all. I might like them if I make it to 80!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Morning folks, haven't gone on hols just yet so I'm custard scavenging with a vengeance!  And a latte please.
> 
> Band weren't my scene last night at all. I might like them if I make it to 80!


That bad huh.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> That bad huh.



Depends if you're a big Frankie Valli fan really Lin. I'm more a Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Whitesnake, Snow Patrol and Journey fan!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning folks, haven't gone on hols just yet so I'm custard scavenging with a vengeance!  And a latte please.
> 
> Band weren't my scene last night at all. I might like them if I make it to 80!


Morning Amigo. Pity about the band. Oh well, never mind you'll soon forget them on holiday.

Here's an extra big custard slice and a Latte to console you


----------



## Ljc

Pink Floyd yesss


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm off for a shave and shower, and a couple of Trammies to get round the shop.

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies and an afternoon watching the T20 finals.

See y'all later


----------



## mikeyB

Right  gang, I'm just about back and ready to serve. For no apparent reason, I'm having a really slowed down day. You get these in Parkinson's - indeed any neuro condition originating in the brain such as MS. Part of the fun is knowing tomorrow will be better.

Anyone for coffee and goodies? 

Don't worry about me, the time for worrying is if Maggie goes off sick or gravid.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, DUK can really make you depressed. In the latest issue of Balance is the Christmas catalogue. Pass the Prozac.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Well, DUK can really make you depressed. In the latest issue of Balance is the Christmas catalogue. Pass the Prozac.


Saw ours the other day - no! just no!

A banana milkshake please and some sort of savoury nibble, like smoked almonds or whatever.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Seabreeze. You're obviously of the same opinion

So, one banana milkshake coming up. But I don't have any smoked almonds, so here's a bag  of mixed nuts - walnuts, hazelnuts and almonds and Brazils to nibble. 

It's pretend to be a squirrel afternoon


----------



## Amigo

Sorry you're not firing on all cylinders today Mike. I'm not either. Not sure why I always seem to get cold/flu symptoms just before a holiday. That tetanus jab the other day seemed to have a curious effect on me too. As it's required to elicit an antibody response and my antibodies are goosed, I think it threw them into a state of disarray and puzzlement as to what to do with it! 

I nice latte and an Eccles cake for me please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. It sometimes catches you out, does a barely controlled chronic condition. Just so long as your immune system can remember what Tetanus bugs taste like, you'll be fine. 

Here's something your tatty immune system is well used to - an Eccles cake and a nice Latte to enjoy


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you're as well as possible  Happy holidays Amigo when you take off  

I'm having a rubbish afternoon, failed cannula, bg in stratosphere, agonising broken ankle and Christmas catalogue in Balance magazine! Nothing for it but a great big slice of toffee cheesecake with a giant latte please Mike whilst I wait for real insulin to circulate and my mood to improve


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. You poor thing, everything going tits up. Hope you've got some magic pain relief for the ankle. And I truly hope this is not a farewell protest from the ankle. BGs are neither here nor there in the great scheme of things as long as there's insulin.

Or, as long as there's toffee cheesecake and giant Lattes for you to enjoy to take you to dimensions where nothing else matters but pleasure.


----------



## Flower

Toffee cheesecake is just the ticket thanks Mike   Fentanyl patch and Humalog now floating around inside me - a winning combo  

I'll sip my latte and relax in the sunshine thinking calming thoughts


----------



## mikeyB

Good for you Flower. You're right - toffee cheesecake and Fentanyl is probably the answer to the worlds problems.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope everyone is well and had a good day 
I've just woken from a lovely long sleep and am ravenous so please may I have a bacon sandwich and a mug of tea please


----------



## Ljc

Gentle ((((((hug)))))) for you Flower. 
Mike sound like you could do with a cuddle too, have one on me 
May I have a full pack of butterscotch Angel Delight made with ice cold milk, some of my pre prepared gingernuts and a root beer if you have any TA.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope everyone is well and had a good day
> I've just woken from a lovely long sleep and am ravenous so please may I have a bacon sandwich and a mug of tea please


Afternoon Lucy. Good that you've had a decent sleep before the night's exertions, or crosswords and sudokus. 

One crispy bacon butty coming up, with the butter melting through the bread as it should, and a cup of tea. Enjoy 

See you tomorrow for another displaced brekkie


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Gentle ((((((hug)))))) for you Flower.
> Mike sound like you could do with a cuddle too, have one on me
> May I have a full pack of butterscotch Angel Delight made with ice cold milk, some of my pre prepared gingernuts and a root beer if you have any TA.


Hi Lin. In all honesty I had to nip down to Spar for the Angel Delight, ours was best before April 1972. Worth the effort for a special customer

So here's a full pack of butterscotch Angel Delight made with cold milk and your special ginger nuts, plus a root beer to enjoy

When we were kids we used to make strawberry angel Delight butties with sliced white bread. Deeeelicious


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Flower. You poor thing, everything going tits up. Hope you've got some magic pain relief for the ankle. And I truly hope this is not a farewell protest from the ankle. BGs are neither here nor there in the great scheme of things as long as there's insulin.
> 
> Or, as long as there's toffee cheesecake and giant Lattes for you to enjoy to take you to dimensions where nothing else matters but pleasure.




Hope you're feeling a bit better now x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, I'm not on tonight, unless someone calls in sick, but I'll probably get stuck into my new book tonight when everyone at home has buggered off to bed tonight ​


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, I'm off to settle down with a meal of fresh Sea Bass, pan fried ( as if you could fry something in a kettle) and served simply with small boiled spuds and green beans. Good food, simply cooked. 

Tonight, there is no history apart from a report from the Glasgow Herald 150 years ago that said that much of the nervousness and over anxiety of the women of this generation is due to the excessive use of tea. 

Just think about everything that's wrong with that report, written by men, of course. And how things never change, really. 

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie, whenever you want it, starting at 10.15.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep.

I'm going to bed early, after Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them on Sky Cinema Premiere, feeding my inner child


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang. Sorry about this, but I'm going to take a day off. Had a bad night with tremor in the arms and legs keep waking me up, and I now ache everywhere. I'll be too heavily medicated to think, so I'll see you tomorrow when my brain is back in the real world. 

Apologies to everyone.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Good morning gang. Sorry about this, but I'm going to take a day off. Had a bad night with tremor in the arms and legs keep waking me up, and I now ache everywhere. I'll be too heavily medicated to think, so I'll see you tomorrow when my brain is back in the real world.
> 
> Apologies to everyone.


Sorry to hear that, Mike, what a b*mmer. Hope you turn out better tomorrow.


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear you've had such a rough night and are aching everywhere.
I hope you can get some rest and feel a lot better by this afternoon. 
You take care ok.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sorry to hear you've had such a bad night with the tremors, take care and I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## grovesy

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hazel

be good to yourself Mike


----------



## Ljc

I hope you're feeling much better this morning Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. I'm a sight better than I was yesterday morning, and this message is coming from a revitalised iPad. I've  downloaded the stuff I put in the Cloud, so all my music is back. I've lost one or two fairly useless apps, but I can fix that at leisure.

As soon as I start on medication all this sort of thing should recede into the background, so it's a matter of waiting for my appointment in the movement disorder clinic. Until that time it's a lottery every day, so medication will stop that surprise element. Boo.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.
Mike it's good to hear your better than yesterday, hope you don't have to wait too much longer for the movement disorder clinic appointment.
You have your iPad back YAY. 

A very thick portion of porridge with some sliced bananas, I don't like sugar in porridge and a strong Nescafé please.


----------



## grovesy

Glad you are better today.


----------



## Seabreeze

glad you are in better fettle this morning Mike
A full breakfast brunch for me please with a pot of tea
painting sheds yesterday has left me ravenous today!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> Mike it's good to hear your better than yesterday, hope you don't have to wait too much longer for the movement disorder clinic appointment.
> You have your iPad back YAY.
> 
> A very thick portion of porridge with some sliced bananas, I don't like sugar in porridge and a strong Nescafé please.


Morning Lin, it is good to have a man's finger sized keyboard. I expect the appointment will be fairly soon - GP reckons another couple of weeks.

So, a thick portion of porridge with sliced bananas and a large Nescafe coming up. With a steak knife and fork. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> glad you are in better fettle this morning Mike
> A full breakfast brunch for me please with a pot of tea
> painting sheds yesterday has left me ravenous today!


Morning Seabreeze, you certainly need restoring after all that painting. More than one shed, eh? There's posh.

Here's a full English with extra toast and a pot of tea to enjoy. Put your feet up


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, finally made it into the cafe having got distracted in the street by discussions about pachydermal sensitivity, and plugging in all sorts of figures into the NHS Heart Age checker, just for laughs. So, I'm ready for a coffee and almond croissant, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Couldn't resist applying logic to your pachyderm comment. Didn't you think I was floating round the forum? Anyway, apologies for the implication.

Here's a a coffee and almond croissant to perk you up after your heart age check It's all guff, anyway.


----------



## Hazel

Hello Mike - good to see you back amongst us, with your beloved Ipad.

Just a lemon tea for now please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. I don't love my iPad, I just can't live without it.

Here's a lemon tea to enjoy as the start of an abstemious week


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, it's time for me to temporarily leave you while I get myself sorted out and get out in the pouring rain for supplies. Its kippers for lunch.

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies, and, no doubt, brekkie for Lucy who was working secretly in the night doing night things.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, back in action. I may be slightly slow to respond this afternoon because of a few phone calls I've got to make, but don't worry, your wishes will be fulfilled.

Anyone want coffee and goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, great to see you back in action and feeling better 
Wasn't at work last night, so no brekkie required thanks, but may I have a coffee and a slice of lemon drizzle cake, please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Funny, I thought you said you would be working. Another senior moment logged in

Never mind, it's good to have you around bright as a button. Here's a coffee and a slice of lemon drizzle to enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. Funny, I thought you said you would be working. Another senior moment logged in
> 
> Never mind, it's good to have you around bright as a button. Here's a coffee and a slice of lemon drizzle to enjoy




Thank you Mike 
You didn't have a senior moment as I was on 'standby' but not needed


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike I would. I'd lov some nice big chunky chips with curry sauce ,a Nescafé and a custard doughnut please.


----------



## Hazel

can I have another lemon tea, with just the one ginger nut please - must be good


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Thanks Mike I would. I'd lov some nice big chunky chips with curry sauce ,a Nescafé and a custard doughnut please.


Hi Lin. Yet another on a health food diet...

So, a bowl of chunky chips and curry sauce, plus a custard doughnut. Plus a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> can I have another lemon tea, with just the one ginger nut please - must be good


Hi Hazel, a sensible order. Don't worry, you'll be OK on Saturday.

Lemon tea and one gingernut to nibble slowly coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lin. Yet another on a health food diet...
> 
> So, a bowl of chunky chips and curry sauce, plus a custard doughnut. Plus a Nescafé. Enjoy


One day I'll supprise you and choose something healthy .


----------



## Ljc

Any chance of a full fat Coke and some pork scratchings please


----------



## Ljc

I hope you're ok Mike


----------



## Ditto

> Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them on Sky Cinema Premiere


Did you watch it then? What's it about? I might have to give it a whirl.  Just watching Henry V, bit sad coz Christian Bale dies at the end. Are you shut now? No chance of a Caramel Wafer and a mug of skim tea?


----------



## mikeyB

Actually I fell asleep. But before I go, here's a full fat coke and a bag of pork scratchings, for Lin and a mug of tea and a caramel wafer for Ditto,

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. 

I think I fell asleep because I'm furious. I'll tell you about it tomorrow.


----------



## Ditto

Yum ta.  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I'll briefly explain why I was furious yesterday. I contacted TGA, who make the mobility scooter I want, and can arrange motabilty payment. All went well until they looked at my post code. No deal. If I lived in Oban, no problem. But because I live across a short stretch of water, they won't do motabilty because they "can't do the servicing". What they mean is, they won't. They won't even sell me a scooter for that reason. Now I've got a stairlift, fitted by a mainland company, who come on the the island to service it. My bathroom was fitted by a mainland company. It's not the other side of the bloody world.

So if I could drive, a motability car wouldn't be a problem. I can't, but I can't get a road going scooter on motability. That's fair, isn't it. More disabled, less service. 

I think I'll have a chat with the OT lady, she'll point me in the right direction.

Meanwhile, this will be a multi phone call day, but that won't stop me cheerfully serving brekkie. (not a lot would, mind)


----------



## Ljc

Mike I trust the OT can help point you in the right direction. You can't be the only person living across a small stretch of water on motability needing a road legal mobility scooter.


----------



## Ljc

Oops I nearly forgot my brekkie
Orange juice , a bubble and soft fried egg and black pud sarnie followed by a strong Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Update. TGA passed on my details to a guy in Aberdeen who covers the whole of Scotland, including the islands - Orkney, Shetland, Mull, Skye. The TGA lady said that of course, this would be a sale, not motability.

He just phoned. A week on Friday, he is in Oban, so he's going to bring over a Breeze S4 for a demo and trial. Motability? Not a problem. The only problem, he said, was some folk don't want to use their mobility award to pay. 

Sorted. He is a TGA agent, so how come they didn't know, and point me in the right direction in the first place?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oops I nearly forgot my brekkie
> Orange juice , a bubble and soft fried egg and black pud sarnie followed by a strong Nescafé please.


Hi Lin, I did wonder if you'd decided to abstain. Aye, right

So, a bubble,  fried egg and black pud sarnie, with an orange juice and strong Nescafé coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, glad the scooter is sorted  please may I have a big fry up and a pot of Assam, I'm famished


----------



## Ljc

Phew, glad it's sorted


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, glad the scooter is sorted  please may I have a big fry up and a pot of Assam, I'm famished


Hi Lucy, sorry for the delay, had another phone call (not scooter related). 

We can't have you famished, so here's a full English with bonus potato cakes, and a pot of Assam. That should defamish you nae bother


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike. Though I just looked at the clock and technically it's afternoon. Glad you've got your wheels sorted, can we expect you to be tearing around terrorising the sheep soon?
Just been to exercise class in our brand new community centre. Very swish, a vast improvement on our usual draughty church hall. A triumph of 20 years of fundraising, begging for grants, infighting, bickering, pulling together....and finally getting the thing built! 
So I'll celebrate with a custard Danish, if you have such a thing, and a cappucino, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin. That sounds nice and swish, well done to the community, you should be proud.

And of course a I have a custard Danish. Amigo is on holiday, so all things custard haven't been hoovered up

So, one cappuccino and custard danish coming up. Put your feet up, sit back in pride, and enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'd better go and get myself shaved and sorted, and get some kidney beans for tonight's chilli. Yummmeee

Il be back this afternoon for coffee and goodies.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I'm back from my lovely sunny ride down to the shop. All the windows in the conservatory are open to try and stay cool. 

Anybody want coffee and goodies on this lovely afternoon in the tropical North Atlantic?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, I'm back from my lovely sunny ride down to the shop. All the windows in the conservatory are open to try and stay cool.
> 
> Anybody want coffee and goodies on this lovely afternoon in the tropical North Atlantic?




The weather here is the complete opposite to yours, very grey and damp with intermittent rain, Mull must have stolen the sun 
To console myself may I have a big wedge of cake (not Dundee ) and a big mug of coffee with cream please Mike. Enjoy the sun


----------



## Ljc

The weathers not too good here either . So I nice warming bowl ofMulligatawny  soup  a buttered crusty roll followed by Jamaican ginger cake with some nice thick custard and a Nescafé please


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> The weather here is the complete opposite to yours, very grey and damp with intermittent rain, Mull must have stolen the sun
> To console myself may I have a big wedge of cake (not Dundee ) and a big mug of coffee with cream please Mike. Enjoy the sun



Afternoon Lucy. Your description of the weather is covered by a single Scottish word - dreich. Strictly speaking, it has to be cold as well, but who cares?

To console you, here's a wedge of Victoria sponge plus. It's plus because the filling is not just cream and raspberry jam, there are fresh raspberries in there as well. That, plus a big mug of coffee with cream will brighten up any dreich day. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> The weathers not too good here either . So I nice warming bowl ofMulligatawny  soup  a buttered crusty roll followed by Jamaican ginger cake with some nice thick custard and a Nescafé please


Hi Lin. Another with the weather miseries, but seeking different consolation.

So here's a bowl of mulligatawny with a crusty roll, plus Jamaican ginger cake and thick custard and a Nescafé. Enjoy getting set for autumn


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. Your description of the weather is covered by a single Scottish word - dreich. Strictly speaking, it has to be cold as well, but who cares?
> 
> To console you, here's a wedge of Victoria sponge plus. It's plus because the filling is not just cream and raspberry jam, there are fresh raspberries in there as well. That, plus a big mug of coffee with cream will brighten up any dreich day. Enjoy




Heaven on a plate


----------



## Ljc

Bliss, Thanks Mike.


----------



## Ljc

Hope I'm not too late . May I have  a hot chocolate and 4 gingernuts please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Just in time, Lin. Can't leave you stranded without comfort food, it's against my principles

Here's a nice warming hot chocolate, four ginger nuts and a spoon. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

What are you cooking for dinner tonight Mike? Your dinners always sound very tasty. I'm being boring tonight and having nut cutlets with roasted courgette.


----------



## Hazel

Just been catching up - Mike, glad you gpt your scooter issue sorted.    A case of them not talking to one another.....

I am out all day tomorrow, so see you on Thursday

Sleep tight everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, I really must close up service now and set off some cooking. Chopping chillies and sticking extra tomato and kidney beans into the leftover from last nights bolognese to swap foodie continents. 

There's no history tonight, but I bring to your attention an offer on Groupon for Auroglow LED Toilet Night Lights. These feature changing colours, fit on the edge of most toilets, have five brightness levels and are easy to remove and clean. With daylight sensors, they only work in the dark. 

And for further economy, the ad does say they are motion activated....

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow morning, approx. (Scottish time, that is)

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep. I will, after experiencing today's stark contrast between Scottish and English disabled customer service. ( I might tell you more about this tomorrow)


----------



## mikeyB

No service this morning, sorry. My iPad ha failed again, so I need my phone for an irate discussion with Vodafone- and that needs a charge before I can do it. I am less than happy, I can tell you, so it's best I don't interact.


----------



## mikeyB

Actually, I seem to have found a work around. I will be having discussions with Vodafone, but in the meantime I should be able to resume normal service. Sorry about the turmoil.


----------



## mikeyB

And now I have to take my leave for the usual reasons, thus risking the iPad switching off again. The phone is fully charged, anyway.

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies.


----------



## Robin

Oh no, not more iPad problems, I'm welded to mine, don't know how I'd cope if it passed on. ( well, I do know, I'd get another one PDQ! ). So, while all this turmoil was going on, I was having a real Cappucino and croissant with a friend this morning, but i could do with something lunchy when you get back to do Afternoon service. Do you happen to serve prawn sandwiches?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Robin. That sounds nice and swish, well done to the community, you should be proud.
> 
> And of course a I have a custard Danish. Amigo is on holiday, so all things custard haven't been hoovered up
> 
> So, one cappuccino and custard danish coming up. Put your feet up, sit back in pride, and enjoy



Amigo is still out there watching from the comfort of her sunny holiday balcony!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Oh no, not more iPad problems, I'm welded to mine, don't know how I'd cope if it passed on. ( well, I do know, I'd get another one PDQ! ). So, while all this turmoil was going on, I was having a real Cappucino and croissant with a friend this morning, but i could do with something lunchy when you get back to do Afternoon service. Do you happen to serve prawn sandwiches?


Hi Robin, I've found a way into this machine by a bit of techno fiddling, so no worries. 

And of course I serve Man Utd fans. Prawn sandwiches not a problem. Would you like a coffee with them?


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Amigo is still out there watching from the comfort of her sunny holiday balcony!


Bet you can't get any custard, though. My dog is sunbathing on the decking just at the minute.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hi Robin, I've found a way into this machine by a bit of techno fiddling, so no worries.
> 
> And of course I serve Man Utd fans. Prawn sandwiches not a problem. Would you like a coffee with them?


Coffee with it would be lovely. Just had to google the Man Utd reference!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin. One coffee coming up along with the prawn sandwiches. You learn something every day in this cafe, it's definitely an education


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, hope you are having a lovely holiday @Amigo, afternoon Mike, hope you are well. Speaking of prawn sandwiches may I have one followed by a sugar ring doughnut and a mug of coffee please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lucy, Robin seems to have started a trend. I'll have to send more boats out. Another day relaxing? Or, should I say, not working?

Anyway, to fill in time between shopping and dusting and hoovering here's a lovely prawn sandwich, a sugar ring doughnut and a coffee. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I have to leave early tonight. I'm a bit worried about Lin - hope she's not unwell. Not like her to miss a nosh.

Anyway, now that I've got mastery of my stupid iPad, I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, as long as world war 3 hasn't broken out.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good nights sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang. Slight delay while I persuaded my iPad it's not dead. Years of medical experience, that. Well, if it works with people...

Well, it's a glorious rainy day here in the "showers in the north" region, but who cares. First day of the deciding test match between England and what's left of the West Indies after Hurricane Irma  Should be fine in London.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Robin

Just sliding in for a late coffee and croissant, please, Mike. Not that I've been busy, except for watching other people work for a change. I currently have two men with impressive looking hedge trimmers taming our hedges.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin. So the men aren't stripped to the waist with rippling muscles? What a disappointment. Still, it's always nice watching folk work, and the hardest thing you do is brew up.

Anyway, to console yourself, here's a coffee and croissant to enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hi Robin. So the men aren't stripped to the waist with rippling muscles? What a disappointment. Still, it's always nice watching folk work, and the hardest thing you do is brew up.
> 
> Anyway, to console yourself, here's a coffee and croissant to enjoy


Thank you, Mike. 
I think it's a bit too autumnal for stripping off today, so no Poldark moments here.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I must go and get myself sorted. There's a convenient rain break in the test match, and I have to get a few supplies in and get some lunch.

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies, or anything else you can think of that's legal and decent


----------



## mikeyB

Hi team, I'm back, fuelled up, and ready for an afternoon watching cricket. 

Oh, and serving coffee and goodies to any passing waifs and strays.


----------



## Hazel

Hello Mike - hope all is well with you.

Can I have a lemon tea, with 1 ginger nut please.

Slept through 18 hours - wakenened chittering, can't heat up


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well and enjoying the cricket  please may I have a pot of tea and two tunnocks tea cakes, thank you.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon. I see you're still having _fun _with your iPad.  
This waif and stray could do with a bit of fuelling up.  It must involve Nescafé and rice pud with nutmeg and that lovely skin, I'll leave the main part to your professional choice, preferably something hot though. Thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello Mike - hope all is well with you.
> 
> Can I have a lemon tea, with 1 ginger nut please.
> 
> Slept through 18 hours - wakenened chittering, can't heat up



Afternoon Hazel. That's an epic sleep. But that's your body telling you that it needed it. I clocked up a mere 11 hours last night, and was stiff as a board when I woke. It was hilarious getting out of bed, to onlookers at least (dog and missus). 

I'm not surprised you're cold though, your temperature drops when you're asleep, so the longer the sleep, the greater the effect. A nice warming cup of tea should fix it, so here's a good hot lemon tea and a ginger nut to start the job. 

If it doesn't work, come back and complain.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Hello Mike - hope all is well with you.
> 
> Can I have a lemon tea, with 1 ginger nut please.
> 
> Slept through 18 hours - wakenened chittering, can't heat up


Oh no Hazel, I hope you're not going down with something.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well and enjoying the cricket  please may I have a pot of tea and two tunnocks tea cakes, thank you.


Afternoon Lucy, I am indeed enjoying the cricket, mainly because the Windies aren't. 

So here is your treat (or sin, depending on your point of view) for the day, a pot of tea and two Tunnocks Teacakes. You're  right, of course. One is never enough. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Eek. DUK can really cheer you up. I've just had a letter asking me if I would kindly leave them something in my will

Do they know something I don't


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Eek. DUK can really cheer you up. I've just had a letter asking me if I would kindly leave them something in my will
> 
> Do they know something I don't




Nearly spat my tea out when I read that  they must be after the takings from the cafe


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I reckon with all the things I've got wrong with me,  Hannah has given them the nod. Spies among us, methinks.


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike you've missed me


----------



## mikeyB

I certainly have, Lin, I thought you might be a bit under the weather, or off to Brighton with your toy boy. Do folk still go to a Brighton for trysts?  Anyway, your prepared ginger nuts await your command


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I certainly have, Lin, I thought you might be a bit under the weather, or off to Brighton with your toy boy. Do folk still go to a Brighton for trysts?  Anyway, your prepared ginger nuts await your command


No, no, Mike, you've missed Lin's rice pudding order! And the rest of her lunch. Poor woman must be starving, I wondered what the funny noise was, she was gnawing the table! ( and anyway, I was going to pinch some of the rice pudding skin if there was any left over)


----------



## mikeyB

You're right - I missed it cos of a page turn. That's me not checking properly, so I deeply apologise. Senior moment might be an explanation, but it's not an excuse.

So, Lin, here's a nice bowl of mulligatawny soup with a crusty roll, followed by creamy rice pud with a lovely nutmeggy skin and a Nescafé. And it's all on the house.


----------



## mikeyB

PS Robin, here's a plate of the aforementioned skin as a reward for exposing my inefficiency.


----------



## Ljc

I was
 Till I saw Robins post.  Robins post 





Robin said:


> No, no, Mike, you've missed Lin's rice pudding order! And the rest of her lunch. Poor woman must be starving, I wondered what the funny noise was, she was gnawing the table! ( and anyway, I was going to pinch some of the rice pudding skin if there was any left over)


My saviour Thankyouthankyouthankyou. 

Apologies for the pile of sawdust on the floor and teeth marks on the table, but I had no more nails left to chew.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, after that little disaster, I'm convinced I need a dopamine top up, so the sooner I see the movement disorder specialist the better. I'm going to have to cook tonight sitting down, my right leg has decided to wobble when I stand up straight. Remember that wonderful Billy Connolly routine imitating the Glasgow drunk? That's me, that is. I still laugh at that every time I see it.

Of course, like the Glasgow drunk, I'll be better tomorrow. That's part of the fun.

So, minus the wobble, I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie, when I promise not to miss Lin's order. I say 10.15, it depends on the mood of my iPad, which may be heading to an early grave. Don't worry, I won't replace it with an iPad Pro, I can't multitask for toffee.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, I forgot to say that I'll bit starting later this morning because I've got a very brief appointment with the nurse down at the surgery at 10.30


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, back in order, iPad playing nicely, and feeling smug. The reason I went to see the nurse was a BP check. I've been on Lisinopril for years. But since Mr Parkinson has moved in, I've been getting troublesome postural hypotension, so I just gradually stopped taking the tablets. My BP down at the surgery was 120/80. Don't try this at home with any of your medications, I know what I'm doing.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Morning Mike. Thats good news about your BP.  Not so good about the postural hypotension though, it's a pain in the proverbial at times isn't it. 

This wimpy southerner has got the central heating on,  their is only one thing that will get the chill out of my bones and that's porridge, so a great big bowl of nice thick porridge, no sugar or banana followed by a mug of hot chocolate please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. It's sunny with occasional showers here, but there is a bit of an autumnal nip in the air. But you're right about porridge. Interior central heating, like that old ad for the revolting Ready Brek said.

So here's a big bowl of hot thick porridge, with spoon and chisel, and a hot chocolate. You'll positively glow after that


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. Just started tipping with rain here, we watched it coming in from @Flower 's side of the Cotswolds, never mind, tomorrow we'll be sending her a load of cyclists, as the Tour of Britain passes through.
I'd love a cappucino and an almond croissant please, Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin. I fear it will be just as soggy for the cyclists tomorrow. And anyone riding horses, come to think. 

Anyway, forget the rain - it's only weather, after all. Just think, you can put the washing in the tumble dryer with a clear conscience Here's a cappuccino and almond croissant to enjoy in the meantime


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, sorry for the short morning, but I have to go off and get some supplies - we're out of dog food for sure, so there's nothing for my protein snacks.

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies. 

Best behaviour in the meantime


----------



## Ditto

No worries, I've already had my brekkie, SlimFast porridge.  Then I went chippy for lunch. 

I am always on my best behaviour. 



> I've just had a letter asking me if I would kindly leave them something in my will


Heh! Hope they never ask me...I'm a pauper...I do have my own grave but it's five hundred quid just to open it up. Bla'guards!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, back again after playing silly b*****s with the iPad, and bedrugged after two outings in the morning caused various muscles to protest loudly. Oh, well, I'll get some proper treatment soon, so never mind.

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Ditto

A posh coffee would be nice, Latte or something.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ditto, a coffee sounds just right after your chippy lunch, though a proper Manc would go for a pint pot of tea.

So here's a posh Latte for you to enjoy and feel superior


----------



## Ditto

Agh I hates our tea, you can stand a spoon up in it. I like Earl Grey with slice of lemon. I'm convinced I was found on the doorstep, I keep telling them!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope everyone is well . I've just had a strange encounter with a pigeon, I went out to the shed and when I returned to the kitchen there was a pigeon sitting on the floor, bold as brass, the cat was just sitting there watching it, bemused  Luckily it just hopped out the back door rather than taking flight . So to calm my nerves may I have a strong coffee and a slab of chocolate cake please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Pigeons don't bite, so no need to worry. We don't have them on Mull, but we do have rock doves, from which all feral pigeons originate. Ours don't poop on cars, though, and aren't socialised with humans. 

Anyway, crisis over, here's a goodly chunk of chocolate cake and a double shot Latte to calm you down

Bet you wouldn't have cared if it had been a Raven....


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone. I hope you are all ticking along nicely- that includes your ipad! 

Watch out @Robin, we're having a great big thunderstorm at present and I can't guarantee it's not heading your way! I'm off to town tomorrow to see the end of the Tour of Britain stage after you've cheered the cyclists on their way - watch out for me on tv waving my crutches in the air!

Back to cake and I'd love a big piece of coffee and walnut cake please Mike with a large strong black coffee. No real food today so far after another cannula fail and chasing down high blood sugar! Just approaching single figures yay!


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone. Chilly lin has come in for a warm up. In real life the heating is on and I've had to put on a long thick cardi. 

Mike is their any chance of beef stew and two dumplings , if not a large bowl of Mulligatawny soup with 2 warm bread rolls  please.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone. I hope you are all ticking along nicely- that includes you ipad!
> 
> Watch out @Robin, we're having a great big thunderstorm at present and I can't guarantee it's not heading your way! I'm off to town tomorrow to see the end of the Tour of Britain stage after you've cheered the cyclists on their way - watch out for me on tv waving my crutches in the air!
> 
> Back to cake and I'd love a big piece of coffee and walnut cake please Mike with a large strong black coffee. No real food today so far after another cannula fail and chasing down high blood sugar! Just approaching single figures yay!



Good afternoon Flower. You're not having much luck with cannulas lately. Manufacturing problems? Bad batch?

Anyway, here's a healthy chunk of coffee and walnut cake, and a big super strong black coffee to enjoy while your BG returns to Earth orbit.

By the way, don't wave your crutches tomorrow, the DWP spies are everywhere.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon everyone. Chilly lin has come in for a warm up. In real life the heating is on and I've had to put on a long thick cardi.
> 
> Mike is their any chance of beef stew and two dumplings , if not a large bowl of Mulligatawny soup with 2 warm bread rolls  please.


Afternoon Lin. Not burning the furniture yet then. Actually, I don't have beef stew available, but I can certainly do a big bowl of nice warming Mulligatawny soup with 2 warm bread rolls. You can manage that with gloves on. Enjoy.

Thyroid a bit low maybe?


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> By the way, don't wave your crutches tomorrow, the DWP spies are everywhere.



Top tip Mike, I'll just shout out wise words of encouragement instead! 

Virtual cake is just the job today, thanks 

 I think the absorption issue is with my skin after nigh on 40 years of sticking needles of various size and bluntness, cannulas, sensors in me, I'm running out of anywhere undamaged to put them.


----------



## mikeyB

Have you tried back of upper thigh, or even bum? There must be a square inch of undamaged you somewhere about your person. I'll send other suggestions in a plain brown envelope.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - been a weird day.    Early rise, for me, to attend a CAP job club (Christians against proverty), some shopping, and sold my tablet (haven't used it in over 2 years.)

So best put away shopping - Mike can you organise a lemon tea and just the one ginger nut - weigh in tomorrow..

If I don't lose weight I will be seriously miffed


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel. I expect CAP find plenty of work in East Kilbride, and that isn't meant as a joke. 

I'm sure you will have lost some weight, I don't suppose your finances run to overindulgence. So here's a lemon tea with a single ginger nut, heroically putting the rest of us to shame


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Watch out @Robin, we're having a great big thunderstorm at present and I can't guarantee it's not heading your way


It was! We've just had it! Fortunately I got home with five minutes to spare.


----------



## mikeyB

Aw, sharing weather. I love this forum


----------



## Amigo

It's still 27 degrees here in these oversees parts and I'm eating a real chocolate cheesecake overlooking the sea. Diabetes? What's diabetes? 

I'll suffer for it! Hope you're all well. I'll be back virtual side before too long x


----------



## mikeyB

Bet the warmth is easing those aching joints, Amigo, and the decline of the English pound easing money out of the wallet. Hope you're having a great time


----------



## Carolg

Having a real coffee, but if you have a stem ginger cookie I would manage to dunk and slaver please.


----------



## Carolg

Or even crunch and munch


----------



## Flower

Amigo said:


> It's still 27 degrees here in these oversees parts and I'm eating a real chocolate cheesecake overlooking the sea



27 degrees, sun, sea, real chocolate cheesecake ?! I have just turned virtually green, Amigo  

I hope you're having a fabulous time


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Afternoon everyone. Chilly lin has come in for a warm up. In real life the heating is on and I've had to put on a long thick cardi.
> 
> Mike is their any chance of beef stew and two dumplings , if not a large bowl of Mulligatawny soup with 2 warm bread rolls  please.


Never had mulligatawny soup. Sounds a bit evil. Have had mysteroni soup which can be delicious or disasterous


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Having a real coffee, but if you have a stem ginger cookie I would manage to dunk and slaver please.


Hi Carol. I should charge you corkage on that coffee, typical Fifer 

But I do have a stem ginger cookie cooked by the Isle of Mull bakery. It's very buttery and short, so it does take an artistic dunk, measured to the last microsecond. I'll give you an extra one in case of failure, and a spoon. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Never had mulligatawny soup. Sounds a bit evil. Have had mysteroni soup which can be delicious or disasterous


Mulligatawny is a delicious "curry" soup with lots of spices, but not too hot. Traditionally it has apples, raisins and onions, but the English in the Raj added meat - mutton, or chicken. You can find it in Supermarkets - Baxters do it in tins, so do Heinz. Both are good.


----------



## Ljc

Mysteroni soup sounds interesting.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Mulligatawny is a delicious "curry" soup with lots of spices, but not too hot. Traditionally it has apples, raisins and onions, but the English in the Raj added meat - mutton, or chicken. You can find it in Supermarkets - Baxters do it in tins, so do Heinz. Both are good.


Ooh I'd love to try the traditional version.

This reminds me of school dinners.  Back  in the 60s  a few times a year we had curry, but not like any I've seen since , it was more like a slightly spicy green paste with sultanas. It sounds horrible but was delicious.


----------



## Ditto

I thought Mulligatawny was a Scots soup! You live and learn. I'd quite like a bowl of that, it's gone dark and wintery here.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> I thought Mulligatawny was a Scots soup! You live and learn. I'd quite like a bowl of that, it's gone dark and wintery here.


Your just in time Ditto. Here's a bowl of definitely not Scottish soup to warm you up. Enjoy
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, fans, it's time for me to go and cook fresh salmon steaks with a creamy sauce with fish stock, lots of fresh parsley and prawns. Plus baby potatoes and French beans. Odds on I'll have a choc ice after, I've got no self control and plenty of insulin and Creon. 

Anyway, you ought to know that on this day in 1504 Michaelangelo unveiled his statue of David in the city of Florence, thus proving for all time that you can be a winner even with a small you-know-what. This offended the locals, though, so they glued an oversized fig leaf over the offending organ, only removed in the late 20th century. Much to the disappointment of modern Florentine ladies.

Anyway, as we all know, size doesn't matter, I'm only five foot four. (Bet you were worried for a moment then)

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for weekend brekkie, kippers available.

Have a good evening, everyone, and a good nights sleep, dreaming of a muscular David, just as Michaelangelo did


----------



## Ditto

Did they knock it off before sticking the fig leaf on, otherwise wouldn't it stick out a bit? I thought it was the Victorians put all them fig leaves on. I do prefer a nice fig leaf, there's no need really for all that untidyness and last chicken in the shop look. 

Can I put my order in now for tomozz? In case I go awol again...fancy cheese on toast with a fried egg on, plus some beans would be nice and a frothy coffee. Ta.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Mysteroni soup sounds interesting.


It's ministroni with a twist... whatever you have goes in to it


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> It's ministroni with a twist... whatever you have goes in to it


Ah I thought so .  Thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Lovely sunny autumn morning here. I'm starting the day in pretty good nick. How are you guys? 

I know Lin didn't have a good nights sleep, posting at 3.00am. A good brekkie needed there , methinks

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto, your pre order is noted and will be available when you drop in.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - lost 6 lbs - yeah!!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Fanbloodytastic, Hazel. Knew you could do it. Surely you were slimmer of the week?


----------



## Hazel

no - you need 2 consecutive weeks losing weight


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone. Lovely sunny autumn morning here. I'm starting the day in pretty good nick. How are you guys?
> 
> I know Lin didn't have a good nights sleep, posting at 3.00am. A good brekkie needed there , methinks
> 
> Brekkie anyone?


Good morning. O Yes  Mike, I'd appreciate a breakfast supprise which must include a very large Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm sure you can manage that, Hazel


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Morning all - lost 6 lbs - yeah!!!!


Wow


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning. O Yes  Mike, I'd appreciate a breakfast supprise which must include a very large Nescafé please.


Morning Lin. For a change, here's something slightly different. I've got some circular hash browns, so a pair of those on each of which goes a slice of haggis, and on top of that soft herby scrambled egg. The oatmeal in the haggis smooths out any spike. Plus a large Nescafé.

Enjoy 

Then have a nice little doze.


----------



## mikeyB

Just had a text (with photos) from daughter showing grandson Tom resplendent in chicken pox. He doesn't appear to be particularly bothered. Anyway, I've washed my hands particularly well, so all you with shabby immune systems are safe, and health and safety at the council say it's OK to carry on. Lucky you


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good to hear you are well  please may I have a full English with some ofctye hash browns mentioned above, please. My grandson is coming over soon so I need all the energy I can get


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all, I'm here, have you been keeping my brekkie warm on a pan? 

Hazel that's fabulous, what kind of menu are you having, I need to follow it!


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good to hear you are well  please may I have a full English with some ofctye hash browns mentioned above, please. My grandson is coming over soon so I need all the energy I can get



Hi Lucy, how old is grandson? Chaos age, or happy play age? 

Anyway, you're right, you do need energy so here's a full English plus hash browns to give you a head start. Best of luck


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all, I'm here, have you been keeping my brekkie warm on a pan?
> 
> Hazel that's fabulous, what kind of menu are you having, I need to follow it!


Hi Hazel, your brekkie is indeed ready and waiting for you, so here it is with a frothy coffee as requested. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks I must go and get myself sorted, and off to the shop for supplies and the war reports.

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies

Maggie will serve any emergencies I'll then, but I'm sure you can hang on for the star turn


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lucy, how old is grandson? Chaos age, or happy play age?
> 
> Anyway, you're right, you do need energy so here's a full English plus hash browns to give you a head start. Best of luck




Chaos age: 20 months  he is gorgeous though, I can't help but laugh at his antics


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, back and ready to serve. It was shirtsleeve order going down to the shop. Nice warm sunshine, must be at least 12 degrees. Positively balmy.

Looks like the test match might finish today. If England don't win today, I'll be seriously disappointed.

Anyway, would anyone like some coffee and goodies?


----------



## Ljc

How on earth did you guess I needed a Nescafé. A box of matches would be useful for my droopy eyelids .
I could do with some comfort food too . A wedge of carrot cake should do he trick. TA .


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, just about dried out after our foray out to watch the Tour of Britain, heavens opened right on cue. Worth it, though, apparently the TV coverage went to an ad break just as they approached our village. I'd love a cup of tea and a custard slice while I watch the closing stages, will be looking out for Flower cheering them on at the finish.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> How on earth did you guess I needed a Nescafé. A box of matches would be useful for my droopy eyelids .
> I could do with some comfort food too . A wedge of carrot cake should do he trick. TA .



Hi Lin. Did you have that doze after brekkie I suggested? Thinking about it makes me feel droopy, but that's nothing new

Anyway, lets see if a good strong Nescafé and a slab of carrot cake can put some power in the engine. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike. No chance of a nap I'm afraid


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, just about dried out after our foray out to watch the Tour of Britain, heavens opened right on cue. Worth it, though, apparently the TV coverage went to an ad break just as they approached our village. I'd love a cup of tea and a custard slice while I watch the closing stages, will be looking out for Flower cheering them on at the finish.


Cycling holds no interest for me in the slightest, but pleased you're enjoying it, I enjoy watching cricket.

Aye, watch out for our Flower in the closing stages. She'll be the one being dragged away by security for using crutches as an offensive weapon. I use the wheelchair the same way. We're both members of the secretive Disabled Freedom Fighters Organisation, or DIFFO. 

Anyway, enough anarchy, here's a nice cup of tea and a custard slice to enjoy and say yah boo to Amigo.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Cycling holds no interest for me in the slightest, but pleased you're enjoying it, I enjoy watching cricket.
> 
> Aye, watch out for our Flower in the closing stages. She'll be the one being dragged away by security for using crutches as an offensive weapon. I use the wheelchair the same way. We're both members of the secretive Disabled Freedom Fighters Organisation, or DIFFO.
> 
> Anyway, enough anarchy, here's a nice cup of tea and a custard slice to enjoy and say yah boo to Amigo.


Thanks, Mike. Don't tell Mattcycle, but I was watching it to spot local landmarks, rather than knowing who any of the cyclists were!


----------



## Carolg

Hi everyone. Sitting watching washing getting its second soaking. It's been nice except when chucking it down. Now I have stopped weeding, clearing out shed and greenhouse, doing a deal with gardener to do stuff I've been threatening half heartedly to do, could I please have a cappuccino, and one of your ginger biscuits mikey. Then I have to go scrub my nails and get ready for an evening out for tea and a bit of a gin night at my friends, getting slobbered on by 2 lateese pups.
Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Carol. It's been sunny over here all day, just getting a bit cloudy now with a light shower. Sounds like you've had a busy day, but sounds like you're going to have a nice naughty evening

So here's a cappuccino and a stem ginger biscuit to enjoy while you decide which colour your nails should be, and if you have a lip gloss to match.


----------



## Ditto

Been very iffy here weatherwise but what else is new. Lol at DIFFO.  

I could just eat a thick slab of Manchester Tart with a mug of skimmed tea. Was the cycling on everybody's telly? I wouldn't have minded watching.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Ditto. I've no idea which channel the Tour of Britain was on. I think there's a highlights show on Eurosport 2, but I've equally no idea whether that is a Freeview channel. Perhaps Robin could help.

Never mind, the best way to console yourself is with a thick slab of Manchester Tart, because there's nowt better at consoling folk. That and a mug of skimmed tea. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Been very iffy here weatherwise but what else is new. Lol at DIFFO.
> 
> I could just eat a thick slab of Manchester Tart with a mug of skimmed tea. Was the cycling on everybody's telly? I wouldn't have minded watching.


It was on ITV4. Last day tomorrow, I expect it's on the same channel, I'll be out though, so can't watch, pity, I think it starts with the Malverns,( you'll have guessed, I watch it for the scenery)


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for helping Ditto out, Robin.

Right team, it's time for me to start preparing food. I know you like to know what I'm doing, so I've got some minute steaks which I'm going to hammer then coat them in flour that's been spiced lightly with cayenne, dip in egg and coat in breadcrumbs. Stick em in the fridge for an hour, then fry them and serve with baby potatoes and sugar snap peas.

And you're going to kill me for this, I've made a Pavlova with Scottish raspberries and Strawberries, and a fully loaded insulin pen. 

Ok, I'll get Maggie to make some more for you lot tomorrow

Anyway, as all the Scots will know, today is the day in 1513 when the Battle of Flodden field (in Northumberland) was fought, in which James IV of Scotland was defeated and killed by English troops under Thomas Howard, Earl of Surrey. Of course, James VI of Scotland became James I of England some time later because the English were grubbing round for a king, a habit they rather got into, given that later Dutchmen and Germans were found to do the job. Still are, of course, the Germans.

I'll be back for brekkie tomorrow at 10.15 (Scottish plumber time)

Have a good evening and a pleasant nights sleep, everyone. 

Almost forgot, Last Night of the Proms tonight if you fancy a bit of pomp and circumstance before Match of the Day. I don't, but Mrs B likes it.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. Just a quick post, I'm struggling with my iPad, so I'll be on the phone most of the morning. Sorry.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike and everyone
Mike I trust you are working better than your iPad.
The iPad Pro is still tempting me but  I am resisssssting
I fancy a proper fry up for brekkie today , so a lovely mixed grill along with a pile of black pud, a large Nescafé and my usuals please. Oh and an orange juice to start with please TA.


----------



## Seabreeze

Good afternoon 
Gosh Mike there's never a dull moment for you! 
Looking for a ruinous treat - watching the great north run and feeling very guilty sat here with my soup, so the least I can do is have some carbs for them!  
A selection of mini cream cakes and a pot of tea please.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Carol. It's been sunny over here all day, just getting a bit cloudy now with a light shower. Sounds like you've had a busy day, but sounds like you're going to have a nice naughty evening
> 
> So here's a cappuccino and a stem ginger biscuit to enjoy while you decide which colour your nails should be, and if you have a lip gloss to match.


Clean was the colour of the nails. Had a good night but was shattered this morning. Can't handle alcohol-maybe the metformin. Home and watching an old taggart


----------



## Carolg

Could I maybe have a full Scottish breakfast and brown sauce, with a runny yolk egg,with a nice cup of coffee. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

I have just got off this phone having been on and off it for four hours. All this to Vodafone about the iPad. That is why I haven't been able to fulfil orders. I'm now going to have an afternoon doze as an alternative to punching a hole in the wall. (Later posters should refer to my first post of the day )

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15, I'm a danger to society at the moment


----------



## Seabreeze

oh good grief! they aren't getting a good plug on here are they?!  
Hope you get it sorted soon Mike.


----------



## Ditto

Hope you got it all sorted!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. I'm fuelling up on a double shot Americano. I had a lark yesterday evening. Vodafone always send a 'how was our service' set of texts after you phone. I answered the first three, then in the comment bit I wrote a vituperative comment about their techies customer service. No bad language, just a thorough roasting. Then I got the automatic response, thanking me for my comments, and saying they use these to continually improve their service. Aye, right.

Anyway, after the poor guy I was talking to had been to seven higher ups, they are sending me a repair bag again.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Ditto

Good grief, not quite sorted yet then! 

I'll just have a frothy coffee please, you don't want to know what I really had for breakfast so best keep it simple. Mind you, the weather really calls for something like a mug of Horlicks!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ditto. No it's not sorted, but as it's still under warranty, it should be replaced. Never mind, there are worse things going on than my petty worries.

So, moonlighting on brekkie you naughty girl Here's a frothy coffee to finish off with some virtual carbs. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Morning Mike  Dont you just love those auto replies thanking you when you've complained.
I don't know diddly squat about Scottish law, would not fit for purpose, work?  Mind you it's difficult to prove that here.
Good luck with getting it sorted though.

Now please don't be distressed Mike. May I have scrambled eggs with a good dash of Worcestershire sauce and lots of mature cheddar cheese on wholemeal toast and a large strong Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Sounds like a delicious breakfast to me

So here's your cheesy scrambled eggs, with that sine qua non Lea & Perrins on wholemeal toast, with a big Nescafé. Enjoy, cos I would for sure


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I suspect the adventures yesterday led to me sleep in this morning, so I have to go off to turn human, or at least acceptable in society. So I'm off to do that, get in some supplies and have lunch.

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies, and don't forget pavlova is available.

See ya later


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks. Bit late, but I've had a busy lunchtime with one thing and another, and a couple of phone calls.

Never mind. Anyone for coffee and sin?


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone. I hope life is treating you kindly 

I'd really love a bowl of rice pudding with a nutmeg crust for my sin and a frothy latte for my coffee to soothe my brow after paying gas, electricity and water bills all in one chunk. It's dry Burgen bread for tea tonight


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon. May I have a Coke , would you by any chance have any Lemon meringue pie please. If not a nice wedge of Dundee cake with custard will do nicely.


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone. I hope life is treating you kindly
> 
> I'd really love a bowl of rice pudding with a nutmeg crust for my sin and a frothy latte for my coffee to soothe my brow after paying gas, electricity and water bills all in one chunk. It's dry Burgen bread for tea tonight


Oh dear Flower.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone. I hope life is treating you kindly
> 
> I'd really love a bowl of rice pudding with a nutmeg crust for my sin and a frothy latte for my coffee to soothe my brow after paying gas, electricity and water bills all in one chunk. It's dry Burgen bread for tea tonight


Hi Flower, that's some hit, you poor thing. I only pay an electric bill- there's no gas on the island, and in Scotland water is nationalised and is paid with the council tax- just like the old 'rates' in England. 

Anyway, to console you, here's a nice bowl of rice pud with a nutmeg crust and a frothy Latte. As you're skint, that's on the house, but don't tell anyone. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon. May I have a Coke , would you by any chance have any Lemon meringue pie please. If not a nice wedge of Dundee cake with custard will do nicely.


Afternoon Lin. I nearly always have lemon meringue pie, knowing what children you are at heart

So here's a slice of lemon meringue and a Coke. With a straw. Be a good girl and don't blow.


----------



## Flower

Lovely stuff thanks Mike, tastes so much nicer on the house  

At least I can be a warm church mouse now the bills are paid


----------



## Ljc

You know me so well loll


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well, despite the Vodaphone fiasco. The weather is shocking here so may I please have a piece of the pavlova and a pot of Assam to cheer me up please


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all. Ooh, I'd forgotten about the pavlova, saw it mentioned this morning. I'd love a piece, please Mike, while you're wielding the cake slice, (or shovel, or whatever's easier).


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well, despite the Vodaphone fiasco. The weather is shocking here so may I please have a piece of the pavlova and a pot of Assam to cheer me up please


Afternoon Lucy. Very sunny with occasional passing showers here. Great  day for rainbows, and, apparently for the sparrowhawk that perched briefly on my garden fence earlier looking well fed.

On the subject of which, here is a slice of lovely pavlova and a pot of Assam. If that doesn't cheer you up, I'll retire


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all. Ooh, I'd forgotten about the pavlova, saw it mentioned this morning. I'd love a piece, please Mike, while you're wielding the cake slice, (or shovel, or whatever's easier).


Afternoon Robin. Been riding today, leaping hedges and bags of litter after the Tour of Britain? 

Whatever, you don't need an excuse to have a wedge of pavlova, lifted with a cake slice rather than a shovel to preserve you with a little dignity. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. Been riding today, leaping hedges and bags of litter after the Tour of Britain?
> 
> Whatever, you don't need an excuse to have a wedge of pavlova, lifted with a cake slice rather than a shovel to preserve you with a little dignity. Enjoy


Thanks Mike, I'll try not to drop too many meringue crumbs on the floor. Riding was yesterday, today I've been nursing my aching leg muscles as a result, I must be getting old.


----------



## mikeyB

You're no getting older, if you've still got the muscles to ache, Robin, don't worry.

Speaking of aching legs, it's time for me to drift off into the sunset, cook a meal, and get all the answers right on university challenge apart from the maths ones, when I don't even understand the questions. An unlamented vacuum in my education. 

Anyway (I can't resist this) today is the day in 1297 that Scottish hero William Wallace and his hairy pals defeated the English at the Battle of Stirling Bridge. 
Freedom!!!

Anyway, leaving Mel Gibson aside, I'll be back tomorrow morning at 10.15

Have a good evening everyone and I hope a good night's sleep


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Can't watch Braveheart, can't bear the ending. Wah! We did watch Mel yesterday, but that was in What Women Want.  I think we saw his statue in Ayr. Would that be right? 

Is there any Pavlova left, or bits at the bottom of the tin? I wouldn't mind an Eton Mess. The SlimFast I did have for breakfast isn't quite cutting it.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Very dull day here. Definitely autumnal. 

And good morning Ditto. I was in the land of Nod when you posted. 8.27? Is that dawn or something?

Anyway, yes I could for sure create Eton Mess from the remains of the pavlova. I was going to sneakily do that for myself, but I will happily donate that to your breakfast cause. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 
It's sunny here  a bit more breezy than usual, so a good drying day.

May I have a Nescafé and a cold Spanish omelette please.


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone, I'm back from Bulgaria and never want to see a cooked breakfast again! (well for at least a week anyway). Same for vodka.... 

A couple of nice soft boiled eggs and some toast with a Nescafé would do just nicely please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> It's sunny here  a bit more breezy than usual, so a good drying day.
> 
> May I have a Nescafé and a cold Spanish omelette please.


Morning Lin. The sun has just broken through here. Temporarily, of course.

Anyway, if you don't mind the wait, I can happily supply you with a cold Spanish omelette and a Nescafé. That sounds very much like a hangover treatment, though I'm sure it isn't. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone, I'm back from Bulgaria and never want to see a cooked breakfast again! (well for at least a week anyway). Same for vodka....
> 
> A couple of nice soft boiled eggs and some toast with a Nescafé would do just nicely please Mike.


Welcome back.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. The sun has just broken through here. Temporarily, of course.
> 
> Anyway, if you don't mind the wait, I can happily supply you with a cold Spanish omelette and a Nescafé. That sounds very much like a hangover treatment, though I'm sure it isn't. Enjoy


Ah the days if my misspent youth.  Out Partying till dawn annnd no hangover


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone, I'm back from Bulgaria and never want to see a cooked breakfast again! (well for at least a week anyway). Same for vodka....
> 
> A couple of nice soft boiled eggs and some toast with a Nescafé would do just nicely please Mike.


Morning Amigo. Good to have you back. I trust you had a great time warming up the joints and forgetting you were supposed to be ill

So here's a couple of soft boiled eggs with whole meal soldiers with a Nescafé. Proper British food. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to leave slightly early cos I've got to pop into the docs. I'll be back as usual this afternoon for coffee and goodies.

I'm sure you can wait till then to fulfil your dreams


----------



## Ljc

I hope you're appointment went well


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, back in business. A bit annoyed my repair bag for the iPad hadn't arrived yet, so you will have to tolerate spelling errors for a while yet.

Anyone fancy coffee and cake?


----------



## Ljc

Yes please Mike .  A large St Clements and a fresh cream strawberry scone please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin, sorry for the delay, washing machine problems. 

So, in brave attempt to keep summer going, here's a large St Clements and fresh cream strawberry scone. Best of luck, and enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, flippin technology, it's a blessing and a curse  I'm hunkering down for the storm we're expecting tonight, so may I have a pot of Assam and a big, fat fresh cream strawberry scone too please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Weather not looking too good, then. Still, it's only weather. And you are waterproof- that's what skin is for.

So here's a pot of Assam and a nice big strawberry cream scone to huddle down with while the lights flicker and the Sky signal disappears. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Sorry to hear you're still in the grip of technological irritation Mike but there's worse types and it doesn't itch much! 

Just tackling the mountain of laundry holidays unfortunately produce and soothing the mozzie bites which are quite raw (having accidentally scratched the tops off!).

I'll avoid anything described as 'fat' after an indulging holiday but a strawberry tart sounds delicious with a cuppa tea. It's so lovely not go out and perspire profusely or indeed sweat like a pig!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. These foreign mozzies are wimps compared to the ferocity of the Scottish midge. Didn't you take Avon Skin so Soft with you? Kinda takes the gloss off the holiday slightly. Never mind, you can show off your all over tan

Anyway, here's a lovely strawberry tart and a proper cup of tea to welcome you back to England, such as it is. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. These foreign mozzies are wimps compared to the ferocity of the Scottish midge. Didn't you take Avon Skin so Soft with you? Kinda takes the gloss off the holiday slightly. Never mind, you can show off your all over tan
> 
> Anyway, here's a lovely strawberry tart and a proper cup of tea to welcome you back to England, such as it is. Enjoy



Yep I took the Avon spray alright but the little buggers congregate mainly in the airport where they catch you unawares. I'm fortunate compared to hubby however who seems to be an all day buffet opportunity to them and reacts more violently to the bites.

'All over tan?'...pfft!  I never do sun damage, I'm a melanoma survivor and have Anglo Saxon colouring.

That proper cup of tea went down a treat thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, it's time for me to disappear into the ether. Vodafone came over all lovely this afternoon. It's phone upgrade time, so I'm getting a shiny new iPhone 7 and the same deal with an extra 2gb monthly download, and a £10 cheaper monthly contract. The phone is free, as an apology for being mucked about. Because it's a flexi contract, I can always upgrade to an iPhone 8 when that appears. I've also ordered a new washing machine from those nice people at John Lewis who do free delivery to the island. (The old one is 12 years old, so uneconomical to repair)

Anyway, I can't let the day pass without informing you that on this day in 1440 Henry VI founded Eton College for 25 poor and needy scholars. That worked well, didn't it? 

I'll see you tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Ditto

Night night, God bless.  Poor and needy!  So what happened there then.


----------



## mikeyB

Quick message. Kick off will be nearer 10.30 than 10.15, schedule delayed by a bit of a hypo (2.7).


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks, that's me back in peak condition, showered and shaved, which always sorts me out. And before you ask, I don't get post hypo symptoms unless they kick off 2 or below. 

Anyway, how's the weather down there in England?  Bit breezy, according to the weather forecast. That's normal winter weather up here, mind. You sort of get used to rescuing your wheelie bin from 200 yards down the road. 

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Mike glad to hear your fully recovered .I hope it's not too blustery where you are. 
A large Nescafé, some Kedgeree and my usuals please .


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, glad you feel better, please may I have a full English, extra toast and a pot of Assam 
Last nights alleged storm was an anti climax, thankfully!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Mike glad to hear your fully recovered .I hope it's not too blustery where you are.
> A large Nescafé, some Kedgeree and my usuals please .


Morning Lin, sorry for the delay, had a phone call, which is ever a problem when you are using a phone to do this

Anyway, here's a nice pile of Kedgeree, a large Nescafé and burnt toast and lime marmalade for afters. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning Mike, glad you feel better, please may I have a full English, extra toast and a pot of Assam
> Last nights alleged storm was an anti climax, thankfully!


Morning Lucy. Sorry the storm was so disappointing, though the BBC did manage to find a tree blown over and a power line down somewhere.

Anyway, here's a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam to enjoy. That should help you get over your loss


----------



## mikeyB

Right team, I have to go and get supplies and some lunch, and give the iPhone some food. Little does it realise it's about to be replaced....

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Glad you're getting you new IPhone free as they cost a grand to buy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks I'm back. I made the mistake of asking for a prescription at lunchtime then found myself with an appointment to see the doc  at 4.15. 

The surgery doesn't have free wifi so I can do orders till four, and after 4.45 or so. So if you're hungry order soon, if you're busy order after 4.45. I hope. Depends if all the miseryguts before me stick to their appointment time

Coffee and goodies, anyone, while I compose my arguments?


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Lucy, it's only an iPhone 7 I'm getting, not the latest flashy object you've seen in the press. I'll get one when they appear when my missus isn't looking


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear. I've just got a letter from the DWP telling me that I reach State Pension age soon, and how I can claim it. I suppose I will, as I've paid for it. I don't feel old enough, though. I certainly don't _behave_ old enough. If anybody can think of any advantage to being an old age pensioner, apart from playing bingo without shame, then I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear. I've just got a letter from the DWP telling me that I reach State Pension age soon, and how I can claim it. I suppose I will, as I've paid for it. I don't feel old enough, though. I certainly don't _behave_ old enough. If anybody can think of any advantage to being an old age pensioner, apart from playing bingo without shame, then I'd like to hear it.



I'll have a cream scone please Mike with a nice cup of tea. Whilst you're preparing my afternoon treat, here's 21 great reasons for being a pensioner 


1. Kidnappers are not very interested in you. 

2. In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first. 

3. No one expects you to run into a burning building.

4. People call at 9 PM and ask, 'Did I wake you?'

5. People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.

6. There is nothing left to learn the hard way.

7. Things you buy now won't wear out.

8. You can eat dinner at 4 P.M.

9. You can live without sex but not without glasses. 

10. You enjoy hearing about other peoples operations. 

11. You get into heated arguments about pension plans.

12. You have a party and the neighbours don't even realise it. 

13. You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.

14. You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room. 

15. You sing along with elevator music.

16. Your eyes won't get much worse.

17. Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off. 

18. Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national weather service. 

19. Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can't remember them either. 

20. Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size. 

21. You can't remember who sent you this list.


----------



## mikeyB

I've just got back from the docs. Good grief, is all I can say. Nothing to worry about, I think he must have been bored.

So, Amigo, thank you for your list. Apart from 9. 

Anyway, here's a belated  cream scone and a cup of tea, which is what I need just at the minute. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good news that nothing is wrong 
Any chance of a coffee and cake? I'm really in the mood for something sweet 
I'm off to the hospital tomorrow to have a cgm fitted for 5 days, not a libre or a fgm, just one that collects data for my team to look at. Whilst there I will hassle them to get the Libre on prescription when I becomes available. Not sure on the criteria though, I'm going to push on the fact I work nights, I'm also on a quest for pump therapy.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'd better leave you, irritated again. They said it was simple to register for receiving the pension online. It isn't, you need a user name and password which they will send you by snail mail.  

Well, in the drop down list for "any other benefits" they haven't updated it to include PIP. Furthermore, they said they didn't know me at this address. Well, they sent me the bloody letter. So I can't register. And I thought Vodafone were a pain. So I can't be arsed with this online crap, I'll do it by phone tomorrow morning before opening. 

So, I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15 (I'll be phoning them on the landline, so if it goes on and on you could witness me getting irritated live)

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

PS forgot to say what I'm cooking tonight. Local sirloin steak from a highland coo.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I hope everyone is feeling well. I am for sure. Discovered a new rule this morning- because I can't register on line for the pension (because I'm on PIP) I have to use the phone method. However, if you use the phone it has to be within two months of pension age rather than four on line. Why? No idea, but they don't publicise it in their info, it's a little surprise when you ring up. 

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  
Sounds like you had _fun _this morning Mike. I can't imagine why their would be such a difference either. 

A large strong Nescafé and two slices of cheese on toast please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Yes, once you make the mental decision to accept these obstructionist rules as part of a game, it is fun. I don't know why I'm bothering, it's not a full pension anyway. It will cover Libre costs, I suppose.

Anyway, never mind. Here's a big strong Nescafé and two slices of cheese on toast, with, of course, a dash or two of Lea & Perrins to enjoy


----------



## Robin

I always imagine a dusty basement somewhere with a faded sign on the door, 'Ministry of Obscure Rules' and a couple of pale occupants beavering away (in between copious tea breaks, of course)
Talking of teabreaks...I'd love a cappucino and an almond croissant, please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Lovely image

Here's an almond croissant and cappuccino for your morning relax. That's an order


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, I'm off to get in supplies and the papers, and some lunch. 

I'll be back later to supply coffee and goodies.

Be good in the meantime


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang, I'm back in the lovely sunshine between the biblical downpours to serve you your darkest fantasies. Or coffee and cake

Anybody up for it?


----------



## Ditto

Hello Mike and all. LOL at that list. All so true especially No9. 

Nothing to eat for me please, I'm spending most of my actual time in the PoundBakery since they told me they made a mistake and I'm 'only' pre-diabetic...I'll soon be back to former diagnosis.


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike. Sorry to hear of your bureaucratic wranglings. Sadly they're woven into the whole getting older, illness, benefits type tapestry of life and they are irritating in the extreme. I'm embroiled into something similar for my son and it defies all logic and good sense.

I've had a very busy and very interesting morning and am now ready for some delicious piece of confectionery and a nice cup of tea. I may however need some Imodium first as I've got the trots (which is far too much information I agree).


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, I love Imodium instants. They do what they say on the packet. But why are you unwell? Is it perhaps a Bulgarian Bowel bug ? Are you a public health hazard? 

Anyway, you have this delicious lemon drizzle cake and a cup of tea while I nip out and paint a Red Cross on the door. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Mike, someone's defaced your door and painted a dirty great big Red Cross on it. What are folks like or is the now a first aid station. 
Hello Amigo, why are you sitting right next to the loo.

I'll have a hot choc with all trimmings and some gingernuts with spoon please Mike.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you're all well. What's with the sheep dip at the door? 

Just home after a busy day soaked through again. I'd love a chocolate croissant, a Tunnocks caramel wafer and a large frothy latte please whilst I hairdryer my cast


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, I love Imodium instants. They do what they say on the packet. But why are you unwell? Is it perhaps a Bulgarian Bowel bug ? Are you a public health hazard?
> 
> Anyway, you have this delicious lemon drizzle cake and a cup of tea while I nip out and paint a Red Cross on the door. Enjoy



Not a bit of bog bother in Bulgaria Mike but I suspect this is a Ghandi's revenge bug from the Indian meal we had on returning home late and too tired/knackered to cook. It will soon pass in a push and a flush however (sorry if I'm putting you off your afternoon tea and cakes folks!). 

I really should starve myself tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike, someone's defaced your door and painted a dirty great big Red Cross on it. What are folks like or is the now a first aid station.
> Hello Amigo, why are you sitting right next to the loo.
> 
> I'll have a hot choc with all trimmings and some gingernuts with spoon please Mike.


Afternoon, Lin, I was so absorbed in an article in the paper that I hadn't picked up that I'd been logged off due to inactivity. I do apologise.

Anyway, now I'm with you again, here's a hot choc all in, and a plate of ginger nuts, plus a spoon and pelican bib. (Adult size, available from the Parkinson's shop). Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you're all well. What's with the sheep dip at the door?
> 
> Just home after a busy day soaked through again. I'd love a chocolate croissant, a Tunnocks caramel wafer and a large frothy latte please whilst I hairdryer my cast


Afternoon Flower, not soaked again. Do you carry around your own  weather with you when you go out?  You should get some Prozac down you, it's supposed to dispel those personal clouds, by all accounts. So does heroin.

Anyway, before you reach the point where you stand on your head to empty out the cast, heres a chocolate croissant and  a Tunnocks caramel wafer with a nice frothy Latte. Enjoy, but careful you don't electrocute yourself while dripping


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Not a bit of bog bother in Bulgaria Mike but I suspect this is a Ghandi's revenge bug from the Indian meal we had on returning home late and too tired/knackered to cook. It will soon pass in a push and a flush however (sorry if I'm putting you off your afternoon tea and cakes folks!).
> 
> I really should starve myself tonight


Aye that sounds more likely. You didn't put me off my afternoon tea and Red Delicious apple, but then I used to eat Twix in the dissection room at Uni. Nothing comes between me and my food


----------



## Hazel

Mike, can I have a lemon tea with just the one gingernut, please.

Been very busy this week - looking forward to Brum on Saturday, not the 4.30 rise though


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. Been wondering where you'd got to. I thought you'd been off for a spa therapy and full makeover ready for Brum. Maybe not. Not for Birmingham, anyway. Save it for Glasgow.

So, here's a lemon tea and a ginger nut to enjoy, and put Lin to shame


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, it's time for me to marinate some pork spare ribs. I don't suppose the pig considered them spare, and I don't suppose anybody asked. 

I don't want to keep going on about Vodafone, but I still haven't got a repair bag for my iPad, and I still haven't got my new phone. Must have sent them by stagecoach. I'll be ringing them tomorrow, so that'll be me in a mood tomorrow. Again. I'll ring them as soon as I knock off the morning session, in the hope of having an afternoon session. I think you really have to try to annoy your customers so much, it's much easier to be helpful. 

Anyway, I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies. Possibly. I'm waiting to hear about a possible test drive of a Breeze S4. I'll let you know if that happens, in case I decide to do a runner.

Have a good evening everyone and a good night's sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. I'm fully refreshed after a shave, beard trim, shower, moisturise, so I'm ready for anything the day throws at me. And it's Friday, so wage slaves should get ready to celebrate

Brekkie, anyone?


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike. You sound chipper this morning 

Back to what constitutes normal for me and out tonight now my liver has had a well earned rest!

A nice selection of pastries for me with an emphasis on custard please and a large Nescafe.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, good to see you in good spirits  didn't have a chance ton pop in yesterday as lots going on  please may I have 2 bacon rolls and a coffee, please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning  Amigo. I do feel quite good, actually. That will last just as far as I use the phone to ring my friends at Vodafone

I'm pleased you're back in working order, Friday wouldn't be Friday without you going out on the lash.

Here's a little selection of stuff, including custard slices, custard Danish and good old fashioned individual custard tarts, and a large Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, good to see you in good spirits  didn't have a chance ton pop in yesterday as lots going on  please may I have 2 bacon rolls and a coffee, please


Morning Lucy, I did notice your absence yesterday and wondered if Van Helsing had finally caught up with you. So I am pleased you've called in

So, to celebrate, here's a couple of crispy bacon rolls and a coffee to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I've got to leave early to make a few calls using this phone.

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies, sufficient even for the voracious Amigo who needs to store up energy like the Duracell Bunny for tonight's exertions

I'll see you later


----------



## Stitch147

Hi Mikey, depressing day in London with bad memories coming back, can I have a sticky bun.


----------



## Hazel

Hello peep - just called in to say cheerio.

Getting organised for Birmingham tomorrow.
Will try and remember to take photos.

Be good


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon folks, just finished on the phone for the time being. 


Stitch147 said:


> Hi Mikey, depressing day in London with bad memories coming back, can I have a sticky bun.



Hi Stitch, you missed my early finish. Sorry to hear you're having a gloomy time in the job, it must bring awful memories back, but at least no-one was killed or lost any limbs. Shows ISIS are a busted flush, if anything. anyway, as I've said before, the very stickiest thing I have is a slice of Baklava which is covered is syrup. So here's a slice of that and some disposable gloves to help you eat it, and a wet wipe for your chin. (Don't flush the wetwipe, not in London anyway) Enjoy, if you can


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello peep - just called in to say cheerio.
> 
> Getting organised for Birmingham tomorrow.
> Will try and remember to take photos.
> 
> Be good


Hi Hazel

Have a great time tomorrow with the gang. I'll look forward to seeing the photos of the drunken horde.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, I've got to leave early to make a few calls using this phone.
> 
> I'll be back later for coffee and goodies, sufficient even for the voracious Amigo who needs to store up energy like the Duracell Bunny for tonight's exertions
> 
> I'll see you later



Oh I'm still melting Imodium instants on my tongue (very good invention they are) but I'll risk something delicious to restore my energies and electrolytes. I'll leave it to your medical expertise to suggest a suitable snack


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, to get the electrolytes you are losing, you need a banana, but I'll make that more interesting by giving you a goodly slice of rich banana cake. You'll need a fork to eat this, and I'll give you a glass of fresh grapefruit to go with it. You'll be astonished how good that combination will make you feel


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, to get the electrolytes you are losing, you need a banana, but I'll make that more interesting by giving you a goodly slice of rich banana cake. You'll need a fork to eat this, and I'll give you a glass of fresh grapefruit to go with it. You'll be astonished how good that combination will make you feel



The banana cake sounds divine Mike but I detest grapefruit more than any other other food product imaginable so we'll have a re-think on that. I can do fresh orange juice


----------



## mikeyB

Ok. But only if it has bits in.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok. But only if it has bits in.



Only type we buy?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, did I hear you mention banana cake? May I have a big slab of that and a pot of Assam please, before I enter my crypt for some zzzzz's in preparation for tonights shift


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy, you did indeed hear mention of banana cake. I love making it, because it's so moist, it reminds me of eating banana butties in soft white bread.

So, a slab of that and a pot of Assam as prep for your night's roaming. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Everyone. That banana cake sounds just the job to ward off cramp after going for an extra ride this morning. Finely judged, it rained on the way there, and just after we'd got off and put our horses in the barn, but not while we were out.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. You should be riding up here, it's been sunny all day.

I'm multitasking at the moment. Drinking black tea, watching out for orders here, listening to the great King Creosote's latest album and reading the paper. Beat that, ladies

So, after a sneaky extra ride (I believe you, even if OH doesn't), here's a  piece of banana cake to ward off the cramp 

How does the 'horse' feel?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. You should be riding up here, it's been sunny all day.
> 
> I'm multitasking at the moment. Drinking black tea, watching out for orders here, listening to the great King Creosote's latest album and reading the paper. Beat that, ladies
> 
> So, after a sneaky extra ride (I believe you, even if OH doesn't), here's a  piece of banana cake to ward off the cramp
> 
> How does the 'horse' feel?


Funnily enough, the name of the riding school has the word 'lodge' in the name, and I always pay by credit card. I once had to ring up my provider, and was temporarily floored by one of the extra security questions they asked, which was, 'what is the name of the hotel you stay in every week' OH would definitely smell a rat, were it not for the fact that daughter comes riding too, and films on her head-cam.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone.
Amigo  I'm Sorry to hear your tum is still not behaving itself.

All this talk of bananas has made me hungry.  So Mike may I have a crusty white bread banana , peanut butter and honey sarnie and an ice cold Coke please.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> Amigo  I'm Sorry to hear your tum is still not behaving itself.
> 
> All this talk of bananas has made me hungry.  So Mike may I have a crusty white banana , peanut butter and honey sarnie and an ice cold Coke please.


Eeuw, I got as far as 'crusty white banana' and thought 'yuk!'...before I read on!


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Eeuw, I got as far as 'crusty white banana' and thought 'yuk!'...before I read on!


Oops white bread should have come after, I'm going to have to have a serious word with my iPad.
Mind you a crusty banana does sound yuk.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> Amigo  I'm Sorry to hear your tum is still not behaving itself.
> 
> All this talk of bananas has made me hungry.  So Mike may I have a crusty white bread banana , peanut butter and honey sarnie and an ice cold Coke please.


Afternoon Lin. Of course I will do that for you, I do all the other repellent stuff you ask for without demur. 

So, one crusty white bread banana, peanut butter and honey sandwich, and an ice cold coke coming up. (If I ate that it would certainly come up). Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. Of course I will do that for you, I do all the other repellent stuff you ask for without demur.
> 
> So, one crusty white bread banana, peanut butter and honey sandwich, and an ice cold coke coming up. (If I ate that it would certainly come up). Enjoy


I best not eat eat near Amigo 
It's one of the delights I discovered before I knew I had diabetes and sadly gave up afterwards. Oh my misspent youth lol.


----------



## mikeyB

I bet folk told you you'll end up diabetic eating that stuff, Lin


----------



## Amigo

I'm still going out tonight! As my dear old departed father-in-law used to say, 'eventually it will burn or flee out!'  I'm all for flushing it out tonight! Wish me luck x


----------



## mikeyB

Best of luck Amigo

I've not told you, this is me typing on my new phone. It's fast as a fast thing, and has a superb camera. 

Anyway, I've got some nice fresh local haddock to cook, so I'll have to leave you bereft. 

Not quite as bereft as Mrs Huskisson. On this day in 1830 MP William Huskisson became the first person to be killed on the railway. When the train was stopped on the new Liverpool to Manchester railway he stepped out to shake hands with the Duke of Wellington, and was dislegged by a train coming the other way. So stupid he must have been a Tory.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a good nights sleep, and those off to Birmingham, don't forget to set your alarms


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Grey day out here in the Atlantic. I woke up alive, so that's a good start. I'm drinking a double shot Americano, another good start.

Those of you not in Brum, or discovering that Virgin Trains wifi doesn't work and is insecure anyway, need a good start, and where better than here for brekkie?


----------



## TheBorgiaBull

Eh up. Currently dosing up on lemsip cause I feel like I'm dying.


----------



## Hazel

hello everyone - home in bed

up at 4am in Central for 5.10.    Due a person colliding with a train near Abington (Virgin's words) the 5.30, 6.30 and 7.30 trains did not
leave.    As they not tell me when tje trains would be operational - let alone when or if I would get a connection from Preston to Birmingham.      From the amount of people in Central Station, it would have been a bun fight to try and get a seat - no way could you get your prebooked seat.

So reluctantly I came home.- to .notice that 5 or 6 people had pulled out this morning also.
What a waste of getting up so damned early and a taxi ride into Glasgow

The joys!!


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear. I've just seen the Birmingham meet thread. Lots of folk have sudden probs, and can't make it, Hazel can't make her connections because of some poor person under a train. Oh well.

Anyway, back to brekkie...


----------



## mikeyB

TheBorgiaBull said:


> Eh up. Currently dosing up on lemsip cause I feel like I'm dying.


Hi BB, good to see you. Sorry to hear you're not well. Sounds oddly like man flu. Don't worry, you'll live 

By the way, could you PM me with details of your recent Savanorolo book, can't find it on Amazon in all the scholarly tomes


----------



## mikeyB

Anybody not unwell or asleep want brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang, it's time for me to get myself sorted out and get in some supplies and the fat weekend papers.

I'll be back later for coffee, goodies and comfort for Birmingham forced absentees.

See you soon


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> I best not eat eat near Amigo
> It's one of the delights I discovered before I knew I had diabetes and sadly gave up afterwards. Oh my misspent youth lol.


Banana and chocolate flake roll. Yum yum


----------



## Carolg

Just gathered a basket of slowly ripening tomatoes, so sort of stinking. Can I have a bun of any type except a brownie to go with the coffee I am drinking please. Thanks And hello everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Right peeps, I'm back in action, but only just. Mrs B forgot the washing machine was dead, so switched it on whereupon the circuit breaker tripped. The circuit breakers are behind a door at floor level under the stairs. So I get down on my hands and knees, open the relevant white box and reset the circuit breaker. Then I couldn't get up. I had to crawl on hands and knees into the dining room where hanging on to the oak table and a chair I could just about climb prone on the chair seat and push myself into a vertical position. Very embarrassing. But in case any of you were wondering, that's how come I get PIP.

Two Tramadol later, I'm back in what passes for working order.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Just gathered a basket of slowly ripening tomatoes, so sort of stinking. Can I have a bun of any type except a brownie to go with the coffee I am drinking please. Thanks And hello everyone


Hi Carol, you called in after I'd left. In fact, round about the time I was crawling around in the hallway. Never one to miss the chance of a sale, though, here's a nice fresh iced cherry bun with half a glacé cherry plonked on top, just like my gran used to make. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, sorry to hear about your adventures with the circuit breaker.
I'm just back from Blenheim Palace, where I've been watching horses jumping scary obstacles. I'm now watching horses on TV in the comfort of my own home. After walking round for five hours, we decided to come home and watch the live stream for the last hour. So I'd love a restorative bucket of tea and a custard slice, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin, you name dropper you. Blenheim Palace indeed, with all the hooray Henrys and air headed blondes. What's a Lancashire lad doing there? Shame on him. That's if he didn't announce on the PA he'd lost his whippet. 

Right, unjustified tirade over, here's a pint pot of tea and a custard slice to bring you back to planet earth. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Hi BB sorry to hear you're not well.


mikeyB said:


> By the way, could you PM me with details of your recent Savanorolo book, can't find it on Amazon in all the scholarly tomes


@TheBorgiaBull .  I'm having the same problem a s Mike. Could you pm the details too please.


----------



## Seabreeze

Hello Mike
never a dull moment for you, gosh glad you were able to get yourself off the floor. 

Hazel the standard remit for dealing with fatalities is 40 minutes to get the trains moving again, but then there's cancellations and regulation of routes and pinch points thereafter. 

Just a cup of tea and a Tunnocks teacake please Mike before I go and pick some apples to make apple sauce to go with tea tonight.


----------



## mikeyB

Off scrumping, SB, or are the apples home grown? 

Anyway, it's always nice to use home grown food. So here's a cup of tea and a Tunnocks Teacake to enjoy, neither of which are home made

By the way, a lot of bodies under trains are in multiple bits, so clear up can take a lot longer than 40 minutes. I've seen the results in casualty.


----------



## Amigo

My stomach is still a little queasy for this conversation but I'll risk a cup of tea and an almond croissant please.

Sorry to hear of your experience crawling round the floor Mike. I totally understand. I'm not sure I'd have got down there in the first place. Oh band were very decent indeed


----------



## Carolg

Missed you as well but thanks and yum yum


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Right peeps, I'm back in action, but only just. Mrs B forgot the washing machine was dead, so switched it on whereupon the circuit breaker tripped. The circuit breakers are behind a door at floor level under the stairs. So I get down on my hands and knees, open the relevant white box and reset the circuit breaker. Then I couldn't get up. I had to crawl on hands and knees into the dining room where hanging on to the oak table and a chair I could just about climb prone on the chair seat and push myself into a vertical position. Very embarrassing. But in case any of you were wondering, that's how come I get PIP.
> 
> Two Tramadol later, I'm back in what passes for working order.
> 
> Anyone for coffee and goodies?


Hope you are ok mike


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> My stomach is still a little queasy for this conversation but I'll risk a cup of tea and an almond croissant please.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your experience crawling round the floor Mike. I totally understand. I'm not sure I'd have got down there in the first place. Oh band were very decent indeed



Hi Amigo, sorry I'm late, had a Trammie doze. Crawling around on the floor is a tad ego crushing, I have to say. Still, I always said I'd have an undignified old age. I'm certainly on course for that. As are you, bevvying into the night listening to rock music. 

Here's an almond croissant and a cup of tea for a touch of dignified civilisation. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

I just had one of those cooking moments. Pulled a sheet out of the foil roll to discover it was only six inches across, leaving an empty roll. Still, it was a nice run down to Spar in the evening sunshine...


----------



## mikeyB

Right, team, the end of a disappointing day for JD Wetherspoon's profits in Brum, and a lost sociable day for those with diabetes looking for a chinwag. Oh, well, we'll always have Glasgow, a much warmer and friendlier city and home to some of my favourite hospitals, and my favourite river. 

I'll be back tomorrow at around 10.15 for brekkie and banter.

In the meantime, have a good evening and a pleasant night's sleep, or work in the case of Lucy the Friendly Vampire. 

I hope to remain upright tomorrow, it's hard trying to stand up with a dog's nose in your ear


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Right, team, the end of a disappointing day for JD Wetherspoon's profits in Brum, and a lost sociable day for those with diabetes looking for a chinwag. Oh, well, we'll always have Glasgow, a much warmer and friendlier city and home to some of my favourite hospitals, and my favourite river.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow at around 10.15 for brekkie and banter.
> 
> In the meantime, have a good evening and a pleasant night's sleep, or work in the case of Lucy the Friendly Vampire.
> 
> I hope to remain upright tomorrow, it's hard trying to stand up with a dog's nose in your ear


Have a good night mikey


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Off scrumping, SB, or are the apples home grown?
> 
> Anyway, it's always nice to use home grown food. So here's a cup of tea and a Tunnocks Teacake to enjoy, neither of which are home made
> 
> By the way, a lot of bodies under trains are in multiple bits, so clear up can take a lot longer than 40 minutes. I've seen the results in casualty.



Home grown apples and potatoes  and beans & peas are finished now but tomatoes and peppers ongoing in the greenhouse 

The target is 40 mins depending on circumstances. I was trained to help do that and to manage that, but never had to thankfully.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. I'm going to have a day off. I'm paying the price for yesterday's adventures, I suppose. I don't feel unwell, I just can't move. I'll be too drugged up to concentrate. 

See you tomorrow for brekkie.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. What happened! I never know what's going on.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks. I'm going to have a day off. I'm paying the price for yesterday's adventures, I suppose. I don't feel unwell, I just can't move. I'll be too drugged up to concentrate.
> 
> See you tomorrow for brekkie.


Sorry to hear this Mike. I hope you're able to rest up.


----------



## Amigo

Feel better soon Mike. It's all those exertions from yesterday that have got you knackered! Have a rest and no more crawling on the floor fixing things. There's people to do that for you!


----------



## Seabreeze

Rest up and take care Mike 
Here's a virtual brew for you


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. Nice sunny morning up here just to annoy you wet people. I'm in reasonable order this morning. Just Paracetamol achy, so the caffeine should keep me going no probs

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Morning.    Mike it's good to hear your back in reasonable condition.

It's rather overcast here . So may I have I nice warming mug of hot chocolate and three doorsteps of cremated toast and lime marmalade to cheer me up please


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning.    Mike it's good to hear your back in reasonable condition.
> 
> It's rather overcast here . So may I have I nice warming mug of hot chocolate and three doorsteps of cremated toast and lime marmalade to cheer me up please



Morning Lin. You shouldn't let the weather change your mood. It'll get better soon. After Christmas, anyway.

So to cheer you up with one of your five-a-day here's three doorsteps of scorched toast with lime marmalade. Lots of vitamin C too. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Barely still morning but greetings anyway from a miserable old scroat (which the auto-speller laughingly changed to *acrobat! *Lol). Bloody joints need oiling and I've had to stop the anti-inflammatories because they're impacting on my platelets and causing extensive bruising. Oh the joys of a shabby immune system! 

Any food choices to lift the mood and aid the movement Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, you do like to set a challenge. For the joints, either a pair of buttery kippers, or sardines in olive oil on toast. Take your pick. And for the mood, what better than a custard slice?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo, you do like to set a challenge. For the joints, either a pair of buttery kippers, or sardines in olive oil on toast. Take your pick. And for the mood, what better than a custard slice?



Sounds good to me Mike. The Omega 3 is needed. Maybe throw in a banana for the potassium and the custard slice simply for the moral boost.

Glad you're on better form today anyway (well the public face anyway!)


----------



## mikeyB

Good idea about the banana. All coming up. Come back and complain this afternoon if it doesn't work, we might have to up the dose to a creme brûlée.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good idea about the banana. All coming up. Come back and complain this afternoon if it doesn't work, we might have to up the dose to a creme brûlée.



That's a plan! With a tramadol topping!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, having captured Amigo with temptation pure and simple, (even the serpent had a harder time with Eve) I have to leave you to get in some supplies and lunch. I've got an odd hankering for fish finger butties. Must resist...

I'll see you later after I've tried out my legs round Spar.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back in action, you'll be pleased to hear. Pleasant trip down to the shop in the sunshine, and didn't get fish fingers, honest.

Anyone like some coffee and goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, glad to hear you're feeling better today. I'm not long up, so may I have a couple of bacon rolls and a coffee, please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lucy, you're up early- shouldn't lose out on the beauty sleep, you know. That's how come I look like this. I'm only 23 really. 

Anyway, here's a couple of crispy bacon rolls and a coffee to enjoy. There's still plenty of time for an afternoon doze


----------



## Amigo

Can't understand why you didn't have the fish finger buttie to be honest Mike. Your insulin will cover it and the figure can take it. Live dangerously! 

I've eaten shocolate today which has neither Omega 3 or potassium but was very delicious! 

I'll have a nice latte and something sensible now please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Shocolote is quite an appropriate name, all things considered

So, for something sensible, and part of your 5 a day, here's a Latte and slice of lemon drizzle cake. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

hi Mike, pleased to read you are feeling better than yesterday.

When you are ready - could I haave a lemon tea, with a generous slice of Dundee cake.

Thanks


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.  Fish finger sarnies oh yum, how on earth did you manage to resist , I wouldn't have been able to. 
Speaking of hankerings, I've got one for a Tuna and sweetcorn sarnie and a large Nescafé please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> hi Mike, pleased to read you are feeling better than yesterday.
> 
> When you are ready - could I haave a lemon tea, with a generous slice of Dundee cake.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Hazel, hope you've gotten over the weekends exercise in futility. Certainly sounds like it...

Here's a slab of Dundee cake with a lemon tea to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon.  Fish finger sarnies oh yum, how on earth did you manage to resist , I wouldn't have been able to.
> Speaking of hankerings, I've got one for a Tuna and sweetcorn sarnie and a large Nescafé please Mike.


Afternoon Lin, unusually healthy hankerings for you - no offence, mind.

Here's a tuna and sweet corn sandwich and a large Nescafé to enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all. I've got vague sniffles, which I'm hoping isn't going to turn into a full blown cold, because I'm going on hol tomorrow. Oh well, it'll make a change, giving a Lurgy to a whole plane load, instead of catching one, as usually happens. I'd better have a mug of tea and a slice of lemon drizzle, I need the vitamin C content.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin, started  packing yet? If you start sneezing tomorrow don't tell them you're allergic to the smell of explosives

In the meantime, we'll try to allay things with a mug of tea and a slice of lemon drizzle. Fingers crossed


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to drift off and cook some fish. Convenience meal, nothing fancy. Battered Pollock.

Anyway, as I reported elsewhere, I've got an appointment on the 4th of October at the Deathstar in Glasgow for a SPECT scan to seek out and highlight the dopamine transmitters in my brain. This involves an injection at 10.15 and a brain scan at 2.15. This means an overnight stay in the Campanile Airport Hotel on the 3rd, and possibly even the 4th. If, as is unlikely, I can't get hospital transport that'll be the best part of £500 for taxi and hotel costs.

Anyway, I can't let the day go by without informing you that on this day in 1981 France abolished execution by guillotine. That's not a typo. 1981. 

 At least when we hung 'em the coffin wouldn't rattle. 

I'll be back tomorrow bright and chirpy for brekkie tomorrow, 10.15 Don't know why, I hate folk being bright and chirpy at breakfast, civilised folk know that breakfast is a silent meal. Mind you, civilised folk don't chop people's heads off, either.

Have a good evening, everyone, and a good nights sleep

And Robin, have a great time on holiday. Be a good girl


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> And Robin, have a great time on holiday


Thanks, Mike. Currently in the departure lounge at Birmingham ( so much more sensible than facing the M25) where by far the most difficult challenge so far out of all the self service machines negotiated, was the check out in WH Smith!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, and a special good morning to Robin, who is flying off to somewhere exciting. Mind you, the flight to Blackpool is quite short. 

It's a beautiful morning here in the Inner Hebrides, I feel nice and loose, muscles and morals, so nearly normal.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone, and a special good morning to Robin, who is flying off to somewhere exciting. Mind you, the flight to Blackpool is quite short.
> 
> It's a beautiful morning here in the Inner Hebrides, I feel nice and loose, muscles and morals, so nearly normal.
> 
> Brekkie anyone?



I must get these eyes done Mike...I was sure you'd said loose bowels instead of muscles but the latter is so much better! 

It's feeling decidedly autumnal here now but after 32 degrees last week, it's probably just the contrast I'm feeling.

I was decidedly naughty food wise yesterday so time to behave now and step away from the chocolate. So anything virtual that's decadent please. Danish pastries and warm croissants with a latte would be nice.

Have a lovely holiday @Robin. Know what you mean about the self service check out in WHSmith.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. I do stop short of discussing my bowels. Don't want to worry the customers on the hygiene front. 

Yes, time for a bit of virtual decadence instead of the real thing, I would have thought

Here's a selection of Danish pastries, warm croissants and a Latte to enjoy

(Sale or return basis of course. )


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. I do stop short of discussing my bowels. Don't want to worry the customers on the hygiene front.
> 
> Yes, time for a bit of virtual decadence instead of the real thing, I would have thought
> 
> Here's a selection of Danish pastries, warm croissants and a Latte to enjoy
> 
> (Sale or return basis of course. )



Thanks Mike, we are in the process of dismantling and refurbishing a room which is a hazardous process with my generally knackered infrastructure!
We've had to 'persuade' a charity to take a beautiful, modern, solid mahogany unit because if it doesn't look like it came out of Bright House, the punters apparently don't want it now!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, good to hear you're on top form, may I have a fry up and a tea please  it's nice to be on normal time for a change


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. It's nice being normal, you could get used to it

Here's a nice full English and a tea to keep up the pretence. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

hello everyone

can I order a pot of builders tea, skinny mik and poached eggs on toast

cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. Keeping well, I hope?

Here's a pair of poached eggs on toast, and a pot of builders with skinny milk to enjoy in the sunshine


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I've got a tight schedule today, so I have to leave slightly early.

I'll be back later, but I can't say how much later. I'm ringing Vodafone on this phone in a short while. That's after I've phoned Specsavers, and various other organisations I'm distinctly unhappy with.

See you as soon as possible, sorry.


----------



## Ditto

When you come back can you ask Maggie how she makes porridge? What's the ratio of water or milk to the actual oats? I watched that health food programme and I'm now convinced. Don't take statins, eat porridge!

I don't want anything to virtually eat anyways, due to virtual gastric band. That Paul McKenna's done me in. I'm even having trouble getting all my five pints of water down. Agh. The porridge went down a treat though, even if it was the consistency of concrete.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon folks, I'm sorted with Vodafone to my satisfaction, only took a hour and a bit. 

Now we turn to your satisfaction. Coffee and goodies?

By the way, Ditto, Maggie is not a hard line highlander, she's a city girl, so the porridge is made with milk, no salt. I'll kill that Paul McKenna when I see him, destroying my virtual business


----------



## Ditto

LOL. 

Well done on the Vodafone, only an hour and a bit you'll never get back but saylavee. Could have been worse.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.  Only an hour and a half that must be a record Mike 

May I have two crusty cheese and onion rolls, a large strong Nescafé and a wedge of Victoria sponge please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. It is a record, they must have been on a customer service refresher. 

Anyway, a nice early evening snack - two crusty rolls with cheese, a large Nescafé (last of the day, Lin, you'll be awake all night) and Victoria sponge for afters. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. It is a record, they must have been on a customer service refresher.
> 
> Anyway, a nice early evening snack - two crusty rolls with cheese, a large Nescafé (last of the day, Lin, you'll be awake all night) and Victoria sponge for afters. Enjoy


Onions too please Mike.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Onions too please Mike.



You like your strong tastes Lin!


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, typo error, onions present and correct


----------



## mikeyB

There is a one day cricket match on telly, so I'm taking orders till around 7.30


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> You like your strong tastes Lin!


Oh I dooo


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> There is a one day cricket match on telly, so I'm taking orders till around 7.30


Thanks Mike. A Coke Zero would go down nice any chance of a chocolate eclair please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. There's always a chance of a chocolate eclair, so here's one with the diabetics apology, Coke Zero. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'd better go and rustle up some food, with a choc ice to follow.

On the subject of chocolate, today's  the day in 1839 when George Cadbury was born. He expanded his dads chocolate business, and built a model village for his workers. (Not my kind of model village- no pub. Quakers, eh? No fun). The rest, as they say, is history, written in dentistry and diabetes. 

And cafes like this of course, which will reopen for brekkie at 10.15 tomorrow.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good nights sleep.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, I'd better go and rustle up some food, with a choc ice to follow.
> 
> On the subject of chocolate, today's  the day in 1839 when George Cadbury was born. He expanded his dads chocolate business, and built a model village for his workers. (Not my kind of model village- no pub. Quakers, eh? No fun). The rest, as they say, is history, written in dentistry and diabetes.
> 
> And cafes like this of course, which will reopen for brekkie at 10.15 tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, and a good nights sleep.



Not around in the morning Mike but keep my cakes cool and the coffee hot for my return!  Sleep peacefully


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. No service this morning, I'm just too busy sorting out transport for my scan in Glasgow. Every single taxi driver on Mull is busy. I'm going to have to persuade hospital transport. The clue is in the name - they don't usually take folk down the day before an appointment. The other thing I have to sort is the plumber to plumb in the new washing machine that's sitting in the kitchen.

I'm sorry about this, but this scan appointment is the most important I've ever had, and I can't multitask while arguing. I'll be back this afternoon come what may.


----------



## Ljc

Sorting  transport for your scan is far more important Mike,  hope you find a good plumber soon.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon all. Still up in the air, hospital transport are going to ring me back. After all my efforts to get a taxi, they had the cheek to ask if I can get from a hotel to the hospital in a taxi, why do I need an ambulance? The answer being that I've tried every f*****g taxi driver on Mull. I've done everything I can not to use their service, and they have to have a bloody conference. This is my future life they're debating. 

Anyway, to unwind I shall spend the afternoon watching the Waterloo Cup. Only northerners will know what that is - it's the Crown Green Bowling cup at sunny Blackpool. I did quite a bit of crown green bowling as a kid. It is madly difficult- the green isn't flat, it slopes downwards from the middle, so you have to use the bias on the bowl to counteract that. Looking at the spectators, it's not exactly a young audience, and, I kid you not, TV coverage on ITV 4 is sponsored by the Co-op Funeral Services.

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Tom the plumber is coming tomorrow morning


----------



## mikeyB

I've had the phone call from transport. To be fair, they are being as helpful as possible. They'll take me down the day before, right enough, but can't bring me back after the scan - it's too late. They will bring me back the next morning, picking up at 9.00. So it has to be two nights away, and three days when you get no breakfast or cakes. Oh well, could be worse. 

Serves me right for living on the outer rim.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good afternoon all, afternoon Mike, sorry to hear of your transport nightmare, bloody ridiculous if you ask me  hopefully watching the bowls will help you to chill out a bit, maybe I should watch it to help to send me to sleep before my shift tonight 
Please may I have a pot of Assam and a jam & cream scone, if you can drag yourself away from the TV!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Yes, the excitement is difficult to control, but I'll manage.

Anyway, preparing for a night's toil, here's a nice strawberry jam and cream scone and a pot of Assam to enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Goodness, all that hassle just to get off an island! I've never tried Assam, I wouldn't mind a scone (to rhyme with stone) and a cuppa?

I went bowling once, back when I was an office junior, they let me win at a nice green in Preston and we had chicken in a basket which I thought very posh.  My brother-in-law used to be an ace bowler, I used to clean all his cups.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Ditto. Chicken in a basket was posh back in the day, late sixties, early seventies, but I can't for the life of me understand why. I know how they cooked it - boil the chicken till it's cooked, then stick it in a hot fryer for two minutes to brown and crisp the skin. Easy to recreate at home, but not if you like your chicken tasting of anything.

Anyway, enough of this nostalgia, here's a scone and a cup of Assam to bring you back into the 21st century. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Ta!


----------



## mikeyB

It's raining at the Waterloo now (yes, hard to believe but it does rain sometimes in Blackpool) but that doesn't stop proper northern lads playing bowls. Not like weedy cricketers and tennis players, eh?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Scampi and chips in a basket, now that's posh! That was fine dining for us kids at the clubhouse on our hols!


----------



## mikeyB

I'm having breaded Whitby scampi tonight, but with a chickpea and quinoa salad. Can't have that in a basket, all the bits fall out on your lap


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I'm having breaded Whitby scampi tonight, but with a chickpea and quinoa salad. Can't have that in a basket, all the bits fall out on your lap


Wish I'd thought of scampi for tonights dinner.
It's burger, chips and  I'm having more tha 6 chips  and beans for us tonight , I know , I know but I feel the need to be naughty tonight .
So for an extra bit of delicious naughtiness may I have a Nescafé and a custard doughnut please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. Don't worry about a bit of naughtiness now and then, just up the Novorapid a tad. You'll live to fight another day

Here's a custard doughnut and a Nescafé to drink while you're doing the calculations. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I'm off. All this stuff this morning has made me oddly tired. As I've said before, this is a common problem in neuro conditions. It never bothers me serving you folk, so that can't be work or effort. You get the real me, for better or worse.

Anyway, you know how I love to remind you of ground shaking events on today's  date in the past, so I give you the birth of Sir James Dewar, Scottish physician and Chemist, in Kincardine-on-Forth. 

Why?

Because he invented the vacuum flask, thus providing picnics with foul tasting tea and coffee for more than a century. I've yet to find a really good cup of tea in Fife anyway, so I guess he had naturally lower standards. (That'll annoy CarolG)

I'll be back tomorrow to enrage further customers while serving brekkie at 10.15 

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep

PS Carol - just joking. I bet you make a good cup of tea.

PPS Could you show the rest of Fifers how to do it?

I'll just get my coat....


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Lovely sunny morning here on the Western Front. All quiet, too 

And I'm in good nick after a strange night's sleep - woke up every hour or or so, went straight back to sleep after checking BG. Weird. 

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike. I did the cramp dance most of the night and someone has obviously dropped a brick on my back through the night but I’m up, showered, dressed and ready to face the day, paracetamol permitting. Bet you know that scenario well! 

I’ll have a nice crispy bacon bun please with that disgusting tomato ketchup and a Nescafé


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike. I did the cramp dance most of the night and someone has obviously dropped a brick on my back through the night but I’m up, showered, dressed and ready to face the day, paracetamol permitting. Bet you know that scenario well!
> 
> I’ll have a nice crispy bacon bun please with that disgusting tomato ketchup and a Nescafé



Hi Amigo. Sorry for the delay, I was making yet another phone call. I seem to be doing more of this than when I was working

Sorry to hear about the cramps. Bit of a bugger, that. Can't really offer any advice, sorry. More G&T?

Anyway, now I'm back in service, here's a nice crispy bacon bun (calling it a bun locates you geographically, did you know?) and a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. Sorry for the delay, I was making yet another phone call. I seem to be doing more of this than when I was working
> 
> Sorry to hear about the cramps. Bit of a bugger, that. Can't really offer any advice, sorry. More G&T?
> 
> Anyway, now I'm back in service, here's a nice crispy bacon bun (calling it a bun locates you geographically, did you know?) and a Nescafé. Enjoy



Yes here’s the geographical names for bread of all kinds;

http://www.everywordcounts.co.uk/names-for-bread-rolls/. 


It’s wrong in that a Stottie is definitely north-east not Yorkshire!


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I have to leave you for a little trundle out in the sunshine to get supplies and the papers, plus lunch and phoning the plumber who hasn't appeared

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, I'm back, having left the plumber with an answerphone message. I don't know if plumbers are as unreliable across the UK, but they sure do test the patience here. I know I should be able to install a washing machine, it's not rocket science, but that's not the only job I'm waiting on. It's a sellers market, I suppose. 

Coffee and goodies anyone? Brekkie for Lucy? New legs for old?


----------



## Hazel

hello Mike, could I have a skinny hot chocolate and a couple of ginger nuts please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel, hope all is well with you. It is with me, the plumber just phoned back and is coming tomorrow. Aye, right

Anyway, here's a nice skinny hot chocolate and a pair of ginger nuts to enjoy while enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Amigo

Well plumbers and doctors have a lot in common Mike...
They both bury their mistakes! 

Definitely a breed apart though, we’ve had more problems with plumbers than any other trade.

Just been visiting mum who has a chest infection but isn’t letting it bother her.

I’d love a piece of coffee cake and a latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. It's obvious that your mum is untroubled by these little irritants, she's got better things to think about. 

I'm thinking about getting a new tumble drier for those ten months of the year you can't hang out the washing here. Think I'll get a heat pump drier. They are a tad more expensive, but are incredibly cheap to run- £33 a year, according to Which. And you don't need a plumber to install it

So, away from financial profligacy (daughter texted asking for a payday loan of £200 this morning) here's a lump of coffee cake and a latte to relax  with. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone.
Plumbers eh Mike. 
I could really go a Nescafé and a couple of gingernuts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. It's all right for you lot, you've got Latvian plumbers not infused with the mañana attitude of tradesmen on Mull. 

Anyway, away from shabby stereotypes, here's a Nescafé and a couple of ginger nuts to enjoy


----------



## Ditto

I had to look up profligacy...you learn something everyday! 

Nothing for me thank you...went to the hospital with Mum for bloods and the canteen after...fatal.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. It's all right for you lot, you've got Latvian plumbers not infused with the mañana attitude of tradesmen on Mull.
> 
> Anyway, away from shabby stereotypes, here's a Nescafé and a couple of ginger nuts to enjoy


You haven’t met the plumbers round here 
Any chance of a custard tart and a Nescafé


----------



## mikeyB

Just in time, Lin, my dear, I was just composing my revolting nighttime farewell. A custard tart and Nescafé is yours to enjoy

------------------------------

Ok folks, time for me to cook some Italian style meatballs, decide on a sauce and pasta style then gobble, no doubt with a handful of freshly grated Parmesan dumped on top. Yummy.

Anyway, Outlander fans, today is the day in 1745 that Charles Edward Stuart (Bonny Prince Charlie) and his army defeated the English at the Battle of Prestonpans. Another futile gesture. 

On this day in 1327, Edward II, who was gay, much to everyone's consternation, was murdered in a dungeon in Berkeley Castle to ensure his son, Edward III would succeed to the throne. The method of killing was a red hot poker up the fundament. True. Bit of an overreaction if you ask me. Doesn't bear thinking about.

I'll be back tomorrow, no doubt with more enlightening tales of English behaviour in history, at 10.15 for brekkie.  

Have a good evening everyone, and a pleasant night's sleep. Try and keep the image of that poker out of your mind.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. Late start because of plumber arriving. Still no washing machine - I need to contact my joiner to deconstruct a bit of the kitchen so that the plumber can get to the waste pipe and tap.  I'll be doing that just now on this phone, but that should only take five minutes.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, I’d better get my pre-Friday night sustenance started with a bacon and fried egg bun please and a Nescafé 

I hate domestic type things and we’ve got the front living room in a state of nakedness waiting for the plasterer and new fireplace. My son isn’t impressed as it’s his place of refuge!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, may I have a strong coffee and huge piece of bread pudding please. I need cheering up as the builders have been here since Weds morning reroofing the bungalow unfortunately they haven't learnt the art of hammering quietly and it's driving me around the bend.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, I’d better get my pre-Friday night sustenance started with a bacon and fried egg bun please and a Nescafé
> 
> I hate domestic type things and we’ve got the front living room in a state of nakedness waiting for the plasterer and new fireplace. My son isn’t impressed as it’s his place of refuge!


Morning Amigo. Things just keep going wrong. I'm ordering a new tumble drier from John Lewis, and they say on the website they can't deliver to my postcode. They've never said that before, and they have just delivered my washing machine. Weird. So another phone call just as soon as I've done these orders 

So here's a nice bacon and egg bun and  Nescafé to enjoy in the chaos


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone 
Mike your not having much luck lately . Hope you don’t have to wait too long to have your washing machine plumbed in.

I’ll join Pumper Sue in a Nescafé and some bread pud please.


----------



## mikeyB

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, may I have a strong coffee and huge piece of bread pudding please. I need cheering up as the builders have been here since Weds morning reroofing the bungalow unfortunately they haven't learnt the art of hammering quietly and it's driving me around the bend.


Morning Sue. Unfortunately roofers have to hammer - it's the nature of the job. And the fun

Here's a big bowl of bread pudding and an ultra strong coffee for comfort. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone
> Mike your not having much luck lately . Hope you don’t have to wait too long to have your washing machine plumbed in.
> 
> I’ll join Pumper Sue in a Nescafé and some bread pud please.


Morning Lin. I must admit I do rather like the concept of bread pud for brekkie. One of your 5 a day, anyway

So here's a bowl of bread pud and a Nescafé to enjoy knowing it's doing you good.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> Here's a big bowl of bread pudding and an ultra strong coffee for comfort. Enjoy


 You're thinking of bread and butter pudding, Bread pudding is laden with carbs and comes in slabs


----------



## Ljc

Pumper_Sue said:


> You're thinking of bread and butter pudding, Bread pudding is laden with carbs and comes in slabs


Your dead right 
Here’s a pic Mike , it really is wonderful.


----------



## mikeyB

Think I've had a rather distracting morning, Sue.

Well, at least I have a tumble drier on its way. Must just be the Bosch supplier who is frightened of water. Anyway, the Siemens is £59 cheaper, and has good reviews. Still £559, mind. But very cheap to run - ordinary tumble driers are half the price, or less, but cost twice as much to run. 

I'm off to have a wet journey to the shop, get some lunch and fish for the night, and the papers to find out just how far we've got in the journey to destruction by Trump. 

I'll see you later, refuelled and much cheerier after placing an order with my good friends at Lakeland


----------



## Ljc

Can I have a crusty corner piece please, and if you could warm it in the oven for a few mins as well. Ta.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, I'm back in action. I trust Maggie complied with your request, Lin. 

Things are looking up - I've actually got a repair return bag for my moribund iPad, so they'd better sort it out this time. And I've received my supply of coffee beans, so I won't be getting withdrawal shakes on top of the Parkinson's

Coffee and goodies, anyone?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Well, gang, I'm back in action. I trust Maggie complied with your request, Lin.
> 
> Things are looking up - I've actually got a repair return bag for my moribund iPad, so they'd better sort it out this time. And I've received my supply of coffee beans, so I won't be getting withdrawal shakes on top of the Parkinson's
> 
> Coffee and goodies, anyone?


Fingers crossed your luck is starting to change for the better now. Mike.

I’d love another slice of warmed bread pud a corner piece preferably and some nice thick custard please Mike.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good to hear things are looking up  please may I have a slice of battenburg cake and a large coffee please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Fingers crossed your luck is starting to change for the better now. Mike.
> 
> I’d love another slice of warmed bread pud a corner piece preferably and some nice thick custard please Mike.



Hi Lin. A proper change for the better would be a call back from the builder, but you never know your luck. Coordinating Mull tradesmen is like herding cats.

So, here's a nice crunchy corner block of bread pud for your pleasure. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good to hear things are looking up  please may I have a slice of battenburg cake and a large coffee please.


Afternoon Lucy. Cake for brekkie? Or is that me getting muxed ip?

Anyway, never mind. Here's a large coffee with a slice of Battenburg to enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mike, off last night, back tonight, just to confuse my poor bod!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lin. A proper change for the better would be a call back from the builder, but you never know your luck. Coordinating Mull tradesmen is like herding cats.
> 
> So, here's a nice crunchy corner block of bread pud for your pleasure. Enjoy


Erm custard too please Mike.
Coordinating tradesmen ARGGggggggg


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thanks Mike, off last night, back tonight, just to confuse my poor bod!



I think Brexit negotiations are more organised than your body clock, Lucy, so that's going some


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Erm custard too please Mike.
> Coordinating tradesmen ARGGggggggg


Oops, I'll get the shovel this minute....


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> I think Brexit negotiations are more organised than your body clock, Lucy, so that's going some




Lol! What a f###ing disaster that is!


----------



## Amigo

I woke from a nap and heard *custard*! I’ll have a bowl please with some bread pudding thrown in and a glass of cold lemonade


----------



## Carolg

I


mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, I'm off. All this stuff this morning has made me oddly tired. As I've said before, this is a common problem in neuro conditions. It never bothers me serving you folk, so that can't be work or effort. You get the real me, for better or worse.
> 
> Anyway, you know how I love to remind you of ground shaking events on today's  date in the past, so I give you the birth of Sir James Dewar, Scottish physician and Chemist, in Kincardine-on-Forth.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because he invented the vacuum flask, thus providing picnics with foul tasting tea and coffee for more than a century. I've yet to find a really good cup of tea in Fife anyway, so I guess he had naturally lower standards. (That'll annoy CarolG)
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow to enrage further customers while serving brekkie at 10.15
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep
> 
> PS Carol - just joking. I bet you make a good cup of tea.
> 
> PPS Could you show the rest of Fifers how to do it?
> 
> I'll just get my coat....


I make rubbish tea as I hate the stuff now. I do make an ok fruit tea and coffee and certainty an ok g&tea. I do remember the days of tea leaves and teapot left on a low ring, stewed and tar like...yuk


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I woke from a nap and heard *custard*! I’ll have a bowl please with some bread pudding thrown in and a glass of cold lemonade


I almost missed your plea. It really is difficult keeping up on a phone, and I'm not switching on the desktop to stare at. Never mind, here's a mixing bowl of custard with some bread  pudding sitting like the Titanic iceberg in it, plus a lemonade. You need the calories for tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, I'm running in low battery mode, and so is this iPhone, so I'd better leave slightly early. It's all these phone calls - one from the joiner who is coming Monday or Tuesday to deconstruct the kitchen, so that's a relief. He'll be working down the road, so I can drag him up here if I see him

I'm going to be controversial tonight, rather than gruesome.

On this day in 1827, Joseph Smith, son of an impoverished New England farmer, announced he had received golden plates from an angel. From these he translated the Book of Mormon, and founded the religion of that name. This of course has been ridiculed by religions that believe in laws  given by god in engraved stones, an angel telling Mary she was pregnant (as if she wouldn't know), and a bunch of sheep stealing angels telling the shepherds to go to Bethlehem. Bet they didn't fall for that one twice. 

At least the Mormons gave us the Osmonds, and currently The Killers. 

I'll be back at 10.15 tomorrow morning for brekkie, unless I get struck by a thunderbolt. 

Have a good evening everyone and a good night's sleep, apart from Lucy


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ljc said:


> Erm custard too please Mike.
> Coordinating tradesmen ARGGggggggg


I misread that as custard containing tradesmen


----------



## Ljc

Pumper_Sue said:


> I misread that as custard containing tradesmen


They’re very tasty but tend to be a bit lumpy


----------



## Ally beetle

Your coffee shop has strange opening hours !! But when it opens again I will pop round to look at the specials board


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Bright sunny morning here all round. No medication other than a double shot Americano and the morning Levemir. Very boring. I like boring.

Anyway having survived divine retribution, would anyone like Brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

Ally beetle said:


> Your coffee shop has strange opening hours !! But when it opens again I will pop round to look at the specials board


Morning Ally. It's not strange hours really. I just keep approximately the same hours as the the coffee shop down the road from me. So 10.15 to approx 12.15, 2.15 to around 6.30, occasionally an hour or so later. 

I don't have a specials board. Everything's special. Zero carb, it's magic


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.
Its rather dull here this morning.  
Yes I would like brekkie please Mike .  A large strong Nescafé and three doorsteps of crusty white cremated toast with strawberry jam please. 
Could you prepare some gingernuts for later, Ta .


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. The weekend is here. For me that means empty shops till the afternoon, cos Saturday is change over day for self catering. The season is coming to an end anyway, so the weather is improving. 

So, a nice simple brekkie this morning. Here's a large strong  Nescafé, plus three doorsteps of scorched toast with strawberry jam. Enjoy.

Ginger nut request noted. Sunny windowsill


----------



## Ditto

I'm still here yay. Any chance of a mug of tea with skimmed milk and a toasted teacake with Lurpak on please?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ditto. Pleased you're still here - is that you celebrating waking up for another day on the planet?

One mug of tea with skinny milk and a toasted teacake with Lurpak foreign butter on coming up


----------



## Ditto

Yes, daughter said according to the Bible we're not supposed to be here today. I was a tad worried last night but thought saylavee.


----------



## Amigo

I’m more concerned about the actions of Trump and Kim nil Chum than Bible predictions at the moment but whilst I’m still here I’ll have some nice thickly cut crusty bread with butter and strawberry jam please with a cuppa Nescafé. 

Cracking band last night!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Great that you had a good time last night, and hope you are suitably affected by temporary threshold shift.

So here's a couple of doorsteps of crusty white bread with proper Scottish butter and jam from Scottish strawberries plus a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right team, I have to depart for a lunchtime break and preening. 

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies when I will be settled in for an afternoon of sport.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Howdy. I'm back. Fully fuelled, and all set lounging in the bedroom watching footie, and later, Super Eights rugby league. An exciting afternoon, I'm sure you'll agree.

Feel free to disturb me to order coffee, goodies, and brekkie for Lucy our favourite Type 1 vampire


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
just had a mad dash rescuing the washing off the line from a shower and now the sun is shining! 
A pot of tea please and a toasted hot cross bun will go down nicely after that excitement. 

Hope everyone's had their flu jab now and no effects from it.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Feel free to disturb me to order


It wouldn't be for me to say that you are disturbed enough!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Seabreeze. Sorry about the slight delay, I had to go to the outside freezer to find a hot cross bun. I normally only serve them in the week before Easter, sticking to tradition. 

Anyway, stuff tradition. Here's a toasted hot cross bun and a pot of tea for you to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, haven't had my flu jab yet, but I'm having blood tests in a week or so, so I expect to be opportunistically jabbed.


----------



## Carolg

Keep meaning to make appointment for flu jab


mikeyB said:


> By the way, haven't had my flu jab yet, but I'm having blood tests in a week or so, so I expect to be opportunistically jabbed.


----------



## Carolg

Coffee and an anything bun as long as it's not fly cemetery, as I've been eaten alive by whatever's in the greenhouse.,please and thanks


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Seabreeze. Sorry about the slight delay, I had to go to the outside freezer to find a hot cross bun. I normally only serve them in the week before Easter, sticking to tradition.
> 
> Anyway, stuff tradition. Here's a toasted hot cross bun and a pot of tea for you to enjoy



I saw them in our supermarket last week and wondered if they were having an early start on Easter or if they found them in the back of the store room.....

They should be all year round because they are so tasty.


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Coffee and an anything bun as long as it's not fly cemetery, as I've been eaten alive by whatever's in the greenhouse.,please and thanks



Afternoon Carol. I used to use hanging yellow coloured sheets impregnated with insect killer in the greenhouse. Very effective they were, too. I don't have a greenhouse at the moment. Should have a poly tunnel ready for the turn of the year.

Away from horticulture, I've just commissioned some buns from Maggie which are simple light sponge through which is scattered white chocolate chips. They are surprisingly good, so you could try one of those with a coffee. Enjoy, away from greenhouse warfare


----------



## Seabreeze

Can I have an Irn Bru please, sugar free.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Seabreeze, that's my favourite tipple these days. I think it tastes just as good as the full fat version.

So here's a nice chilled IrnBru. Put hairs on your chest, that will. Or somewhere, at any rate.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon. Mike may I have an runny fried egg and black pud sarnie , a full fat Coke and some gingernuts please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin, sounds a bit like comfort eating to me. Not feeling 100%? Or are my antennae misfiring?

Anyroad, here's a sarnie of black pud and a runny fried egg, an original Coke, and a plate of ready prepared ginger nuts. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope everyone is well, please may I have a slice of lemon drizzle cake and a pit of Assam


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lucy, late out of bed? 

I can certainly do a slice of lemon drizzle. I assume a 'pit' of Assam is a typo for pot. I know you like it, but a pit is rather extreme.  So, on that basis, here's a pot of Assam to enjoy with the cake


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lol! I'm still half asleep


----------



## Amigo

Looks like I might be getting a night at the hospital with mum. Awaiting an assessment at the Home. She’s become severely confused and non compliant since Community Matron prescribed steroids for a fairly mild chest infection! I’m sure they’ve induced this problem.

Hopefully will be back for breakfast!


----------



## Ally beetle

Keep missing opening time, oh well have to wait till another day are you open on a Sunday?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry to hear about mum, Amigo.  Any infection at that age can cause confusion. Commonly it's a waterworks infection that does it.  It might be the medication   I suppose, but the bug is more likely. Fingers crossed, anyway.
---------------------------------------------------
Right gang, I must now depart. I'm having a day off tomorrow. No reason other than I fancy having a day off. Just being human. It's a curse. 

Speaking of curses, today is the day in 1848 that chewing gum was first commercially produced by John Curtis on a stove in his home in Bangor, Maine. 

Pity he didn't make it biodegradable. Just about every wad of gum ever chewed still exists as little grey circles on pavements and roads. Yuk. Except in Singapore, of course, where you will be flogged for chewing gum. Quite right, too, if you ask me.

So, as I've said, there will be no service tomorrow. I'm having a Ryanair day. I'll be back on Monday morning at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening everyone, and a pleasant day tomorrow.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Looks like I might be getting a night at the hospital with mum. Awaiting an assessment at the Home. She’s become severely confused and non compliant since Community Matron prescribed steroids for a fairly mild chest infection! I’m sure they’ve induced this problem.
> 
> Hopefully will be back for breakfast!


Sorry to hear about your Mum Amigo, You must be on Tenterhooks.  Its dreadful the amount of confusion an infection can cause, if it’s not confusion they can sleep for England. 
I hope Mum recovers quickly .


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mum Amigo, You must be on Tenterhooks.  Its dreadful the amount of confusion an infection can cause, if it’s not confusion they can sleep for England.
> I hope Mum recovers quickly .



Thanks Lin. She already has dementia but this is something else in terms of intensity. I can guarantee they haven’t checked her BG’s before filling her full of steroids! 

Waiting for the doctor to visit...only been 5 hrs since they rang him!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Wishing you and your mum all the best @Amigo.


----------



## Ally beetle

Hope it turns out ok with your mum, the NHS cogs turn slowly these days


----------



## Seabreeze

Amigo said:


> Thanks Lin. She already has dementia but this is something else in terms of intensity. I can guarantee they haven’t checked her BG’s before filling her full of steroids!
> 
> Waiting for the doctor to visit...only been 5 hrs since they rang him!



Hope the Dr arrives soon and sorts it all out.


----------



## Ljc

Goodnight Mike. Have a nice day off tomorrow.


Amigo said:


> Thanks Lin. She already has dementia but this is something else in terms of intensity. I can guarantee they haven’t checked her BG’s before filling her full of steroids!
> 
> Waiting for the doctor to visit...only been 5 hrs since they rang him!


I understand what you mean, my mum had dementia too.
5 hours  imo is far too long, I hope they phone gp again.


----------



## Ditto

Five hours! Disgraceful.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Sorry to hear about mum, Amigo.  Any infection at that age can cause confusion. Commonly it's a waterworks infection that does it.  It might be the medication   I suppose, but the bug is more likely. Fingers crossed, anyway.
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Right gang, I must now depart. I'm having a day off tomorrow. No reason other than I fancy having a day off. Just being human. It's a curse.
> 
> Speaking of curses, today is the day in 1848 that chewing gum was first commercially produced by John Curtis on a stove in his home in Bangor, Maine.
> 
> Pity he didn't make it biodegradable. Just about every wad of gum ever chewed still exists as little grey circles on pavements and roads. Yuk. Except in Singapore, of course, where you will be flogged for chewing gum. Quite right, too, if you ask me.
> 
> So, as I've said, there will be no service tomorrow. I'm having a Ryanair day. I'll be back on Monday morning at 10.15 for brekkie.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, and a pleasant day tomorrow.


Have a good day off mikeyb


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Thanks Lin. She already has dementia but this is something else in terms of intensity. I can guarantee they haven’t checked her BG’s before filling her full of steroids!
> 
> Waiting for the doctor to visit...only been 5 hrs since they rang him!


Hope your mum is better soon amigo and you have had your gp call back


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Hope your mum is better soon amigo and you have had your gp call back



He eventually turned up at 10pm, 8 hrs after the original call so I was on edge all evening. She seems more settled at the moment thanks.
Horrid day all round yesterday!  Oh and we’ve got a funeral tomorrow....

I’ll have something decadent to cheer me please. A huge elephant’s foot cream cake (remember them?) and a nice cup of tea. Oops I see Mike is having a well deserved day off. No worries, I’ve got a dry cracker at the back of the bread bin I think! 

Hope everyone else is having a better day.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> He eventually turned up at 10pm, 8 hrs after the original call so I was on edge all evening. She seems more settled at the moment thanks.
> Horrid day all round yesterday!  Oh and we’ve got a funeral tomorrow....
> 
> I’ll have something decadent to cheer me please. A huge elephant’s foot cream cake (remember them?) and a nice cup of tea. Oops I see Mike is having a well deserved day off. No worries, I’ve got a dry cracker at the back of the bread bin I think!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day.


I am pleased to hear that your Mum seems more settled today. Hopefully she will recover quickly. 
8 hours waiting for a gp is dreadful.


----------



## Hazel

@Amigo - sending you, and your Mam, much love.   Having nursed Dad at home for years, then on hospital, then finally (6 weeks) in a care home, I truly sympathise.

I lost count of the number of UTIs he had, it was awful to watch.

xx


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> @Amigo - sending you, and your Mam, much love.   Having nursed Dad at home for years, then on hospital, then finally (6 weeks) in a care home, I truly sympathise.
> 
> I lost count of the number of UTIs he had, it was awful to watch.
> 
> xx



Thanks Hazel. It is awful and bless her, she’s so different when the dreaded infection induced agitation strikes .

Just glad it wasn’t another trip to hospital, I swear,  between us we must have our own booth in A&E!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. Back in action again. Misty morning, but now bright and sunny. I booked my hotel for next weeks trip to Glasgow for my DaTscan. Two nights- the early start and late finish mean that I can't do it in a day, so hospital transport take me down on Tuesday and pick me up early Thursday. I booked my favourite Glasgow hotel, the Hilton Garden which is right by the river opposite STV and BBC just down the way. Peaceful and great views along to the Finnieston crane.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks. Back in action again. Misty morning, but now bright and sunny. I booked my hotel for next weeks trip to Glasgow for my DaTscan. Two nights- the early start and late finish mean that I can't do it in a day, so hospital transport take me down on Tuesday and pick me up early Thursday. I booked my favourite Glasgow hotel, the Hilton Garden which is right by the river opposite STV and BBC just down the way. Peaceful and great views along to the Finnieston crane.
> 
> Anyone for brekkie?



Morning Mikey and glad you’re feeling more refreshed and have your plans sorted.

Being what would have been Ally’s 60th birthday, I’ll raise a latte to her wonderful memory and remember her fondly over a warmed croissant and strawberry jam.

Sadly I have a funeral this afternoon and the day is gloomily dark and wet for the solemn occasion (husband’s last remaining Aunt, a lovely lady who was in charge of midwifery as an old style Matron with standards).


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. I like funerals, as long as they celebrate a life rather than be miserable about passing on. It's my Irish blood I suppose. Same with Ally - time to celebrate a life well lived. 

So here's a warm croissant and strawberry jam. And here's a Latte to help it down - I know you didn't ask for it, and won't charge. Unless you just forgot


----------



## Ally beetle

Hi mike have got here at the right time for once could I have a double latte and some Victoria sponge with extra cream please I feel like pigging out a little. I have a hard morning getting my son up for school on my own for the first time for a year on my own,  his big sister took a week off work last week to help but she has had to go back to work.  I must say it is a very tiring and stressful one hour just to get him on the bus for school. He will be back at 3.45 then it will be getting him sorted for the evening and into bed at a reasonable time. He has autism so he can be quite challenging when he is tired!!


----------



## Ally beetle

Sorry to hear funerals being mentioned it is always a little sad even if you celebrate the life I think, I hope it goes well and hope your mum gets better soon


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike
Just a swift mug of tea please.
Taking my mum for her diabetic eye screening in a couple of hours.
She's partially sighted with dry macular degeneration and diabetes damage.
I've noticed her sight getting worse, I have a feeling it's a big girl pants day.
It might sound trivial in comparison to others, but considering everything else, it's rather a big deal.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Glad you’ve got all your arrangements sorted for next week Mike.
I’ll have a latte please Mike and raise it in Alison’s wonderful memory
I’ll also have three cremated crust white toasts with peanut butter and a generous dollop of lime marmalade please

How are you Amigo, is Mum any better. I hope the funeral goes well.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. I like funerals, as long as they celebrate a life rather than be miserable about passing on. It's my Irish blood I suppose. Same with Ally - time to celebrate a life well lived.
> 
> So here's a warm croissant and strawberry jam. And here's a Latte to help it down - I know you didn't ask for it, and won't charge. Unless you just forgot



Thanks Mike and yes I’ll be celebrating a fine old lady who was responsible for safely delivering thousands of babies into the world 
I did order the latte but I’ll have it on the house if you insist


----------



## Amigo

Seabreeze said:


> Morning Mike
> Just a swift mug of tea please.
> Taking my mum for her diabetic eye screening in a couple of hours.
> She's partially sighted with dry macular degeneration and diabetes damage.
> I've noticed her sight getting worse, I have a feeling it's a big girl pants day.
> It might sound trivial in comparison to others, but considering everything else, it's rather a big deal.



It’s certainly not trivial Seabreeze. I used to take my diabetic mum too and unfortunately she had rapidly developing wet macular degeneration. Make sure your mum gets all the treatment she can for it. There’s wasn’t anything much for my mum and she’s blind now. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Amigo

Ally beetle said:


> Hi mike have got here at the right time for once could I have a double latte and some Victoria sponge with extra cream please I feel like pigging out a little. I have a hard morning getting my son up for school on my own for the first time for a year on my own,  his big sister took a week off work last week to help but she has had to go back to work.  I must say it is a very tiring and stressful one hour just to get him on the bus for school. He will be back at 3.45 then it will be getting him sorted for the evening and into bed at a reasonable time. He has autism so he can be quite challenging when he is tired!!



Oh I know that feeling Ally! Have anything you fancy on me for brekky, you’ve earned it!


----------



## Seabreeze

Amigo said:


> It’s certainly not trivial Seabreeze. I used to take my diabetic mum too and unfortunately she had rapidly developing wet macular degeneration. Make sure your mum gets all the treatment she can for it. There’s wasn’t anything much for my mum and she’s blind now. Hope all goes well.


Sorry to hear that Amigo.  
That's our fear, hoping for good news i.e stable but I've noticed deterioration.  
Fingers crossed


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, I hope your mum is on the mend @Amigo.

Morning Mike, glad to hear your travel arrangements are sorted and a couple of nights in your favourite hotel sounds lovely  please may I have a bacon sandwich and a pot of Assam please. I woke up this morning to the smell of bacon cooking but other half had used the last 2 rashers, the inconsiderate arse!


----------



## mikeyB

Ally beetle said:


> Hi mike have got here at the right time for once could I have a double latte and some Victoria sponge with extra cream please I feel like pigging out a little. I have a hard morning getting my son up for school on my own for the first time for a year on my own,  his big sister took a week off work last week to help but she has had to go back to work.  I must say it is a very tiring and stressful one hour just to get him on the bus for school. He will be back at 3.45 then it will be getting him sorted for the evening and into bed at a reasonable time. He has autism so he can be quite challenging when he is tired!!


Morning Ally. Aye, it sounds like a struggle, but now you can reward yourself with a bit of peace. And a reward.

So here's a double latte, and Victoria sponge with extra cream to enjoy. Put your feet up


----------



## Seabreeze

Seabreeze said:


> Sorry to hear that Amigo.
> That's our fear, hoping for good news i.e stable but I've noticed deterioration.
> Fingers crossed


There's a certain irony to the time of the appointment 1310 hrs, lunchtime - ummm she's diabetic and elderly, takes 30 mins door to door, it's a bit of a tall order!  the other option was too early in the morning for her, so 1.10pm it is! What part of her job training had diabetes awareness to it I wonder?!


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Morning Mike
> Just a swift mug of tea please.
> Taking my mum for her diabetic eye screening in a couple of hours.
> She's partially sighted with dry macular degeneration and diabetes damage.
> I've noticed her sight getting worse, I have a feeling it's a big girl pants day.
> It might sound trivial in comparison to others, but considering everything else, it's rather a big deal.


Morning Seabreeze. I hope your mum can get sorted without much drama. And sight loss is not trivial at all. 

Here's a mug of tea to gulp down before the adventure starts. Fingers crossed


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Morning Seabreeze. I hope your mum can get sorted without much drama. And sight loss is not trivial at all.
> 
> Here's a mug of tea to gulp down before the adventure starts. Fingers crossed



Thanks Mike
can you do me a packed lunch for two - we're going to have to picnic in the motor due to the time of the appointment and nowhere to eat there, not outdoor weather for it!  flask of coffee for my mum and a sugar free IrnBru for me please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Glad you’ve got all your arrangements sorted for next week Mike.
> I’ll have a latte please Mike and raise it in Alison’s wonderful memory
> I’ll also have three cremated crust white toasts with peanut butter and a generous dollop of lime marmalade please
> 
> How are you Amigo, is Mum any better. I hope the funeral goes well.


Morning Lin. Another yucky brekkie. Don't like peanut butter.

Anyway, my feelings put aside, here's three scorched white crusts with peanut butter and lime marmalade, plus a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, I hope your mum is on the mend @Amigo.
> 
> Morning Mike, glad to hear your travel arrangements are sorted and a couple of nights in your favourite hotel sounds lovely  please may I have a bacon sandwich and a pot of Assam please. I woke up this morning to the smell of bacon cooking but other half had used the last 2 rashers, the inconsiderate arse!


Morning Lucy, how very inconsiderate. You know, no jury in the land would convict you if you wait behind the front door with a frying pan to remind him of proper manners, the last two rashers is more provocation than even a saint could bear

So here's  a crispy bacon butty and a pot of Assam for you to have a quiet seethe. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lucy, how very inconsiderate. You know, no jury in the land would convict you if you wait behind the front door with a frying pan to remind him of proper manners, the last two rashers is more provocation than even a saint could bear
> 
> So here's  a crispy bacon butty and a pot of Assam for you to have a quiet seethe. Enjoy




Thank you Mike, you are a true gent 

I'm plotting my revenge as I tuck into my bacon sarnie


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Thanks Mike
> can you do me a packed lunch for two - we're going to have to picnic in the motor due to the time of the appointment and nowhere to eat there, not outdoor weather for it!  flask of coffee for my mum and a sugar free IrnBru for me please.


Sure, Seabreeze. Two packed lunches- variety of sarnies, buns and Tunnocks caramel wafers, plus a flask of coffee and a sugar free IrnBru. I would say sale or return on the Tunnocks, but I know it's not worth it


----------



## mikeyB

Right peeps, I have to depart for a wee while to get in some supplies and the papers. It would appear to be a bank holiday hereabouts, no idea why. Probably celebrating Prestonpans or some other triumph over the English parasites.

Anyway, I'll be back later for coffee and goodies for those not involved with hospitals or funerals.

See you soon


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, sorry I'm a bit late. I was chatting to the joiner who is on top of next doors roof, as you do.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Sure, Seabreeze. Two packed lunches- variety of sarnies, buns and Tunnocks caramel wafers, plus a flask of coffee and a sugar free IrnBru. I would say sale or return on the Tunnocks, but I know it's not worth it


Thanks Mike and you were right about sale or return!


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
Can we please have a celebratory plate of ruinous miniature cakes - meringues, cream cakes, profiteroles, with tea and coffee.
Eyesight test was better than feared and left eye is not completely blind as the hospital registrar bluntly shouted out to us across the ward (and I had my doubts because of things).
Two week wait for the screening results, cross that bridge when it comes - celebrate the good in the moment.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Seabreeze. Nice to have a bit of good news sent through the megaphone for all to hear. Still, at least it wasn't "don't worry, the syphilis is under control". Doctors, eh?

Anyway, here's a plate of miniature and not so miniature goodies for you two to demolish. See you in a month for a refill


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Hi Seabreeze. Nice to have a bit of good news sent through the megaphone for all to hear. Still, at least it wasn't "don't worry, the syphilis is under control". Doctors, eh?
> 
> Anyway, here's a plate of miniature and not so miniature goodies for you two to demolish. See you in a month for a refill



Thanks Mike

hahahaaaaa!  Some of them have such tact...!

I love how those bed curtains silence the ward when Doctor or consultant pull them round - and how they believe those curtains sound proof them!


----------



## Ditto

Did somebody mention peanut butter? I want peanut butter on toast now...and a mug of skimmed tea would be nice.

You can still get Elephant's Feet in our Tesco but they're not as big as they used to be. Mind you, nothing is.


----------



## Ljc

Did someone mention Tunnocks. I’d love a Tunnocks caramel bar .... no make it two and a Nescafé please.


----------



## Ally beetle

thanks mike the coffee and cake hit the spot. it is so nice to have some nice people giving advice and good will it really makes the difference when you are having a tough day. 

i am trying to get my revalidation for my job at the moment, so am feeling a little jaded. i am finding it so difficult to get enough energy to get more done. so sorry to ask but have you a bit of Madeira cake and a americano with milk please. I am sorry this  second time in the cafe in one day.

my son is home from school so he has had a shower and is now watching telly and playing on his ipad till his tea is ready which i am doing at the moment fathers job is a hard one when the mum is out of action in bed post surgery. oh well hope to get an early night .


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Did somebody mention peanut butter? I want peanut butter on toast now...and a mug of skimmed tea would be nice.
> 
> You can still get Elephant's Feet in our Tesco but they're not as big as they used to be. Mind you, nothing is.




Afternoon Ditto, sorry for the delay, I've been having problems with e-mail on the desktop which I've been sorting (or not). Do, here's delayed peanut biutter on toast and a mug of skimmed tea to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Did someone mention Tunnocks. I’d love a Tunnocks caramel bar .... no make it two and a Nescafé please.


Again, apologies Lin, excuse as above.

I quite agree, one is never enough.

Here's two Tunnocks caramel bars and a Nescafé for you and your conscience to absorb. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ally beetle said:


> thanks mike the coffee and cake hit the spot. it is so nice to have some nice people giving advice and good will it really makes the difference when you are having a tough day.
> 
> i am trying to get my revalidation for my job at the moment, so am feeling a little jaded. i am finding it so difficult to get enough energy to get more done. so sorry to ask but have you a bit of Madeira cake and a americano with milk please. I am sorry this  second time in the cafe in one day.
> 
> my son is home from school so he has had a shower and is now watching telly and playing on his ipad till his tea is ready which i am doing at the moment fathers job is a hard one when the mum is out of action in bed post surgery. oh well hope to get an early night .


Hi Ally, doesn't matter how many times you come in, if the need is there

One Americano with milk and a slice of lovely buttery Madeira coming up. Comfort food par excellence, if you ask me, and just the thing mid-revalidation


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to depart to caramelise some onions to go with the popeseye steaks that will take about 30 seconds to cook black and blue, to use a technical phrase, on a belting hot griddle.

For tonight's history, let's go back to this day in 1660, where we find Samuel Pepys drinking his first cuppa, after reading that tea made the body active and lusty. Aye, right. I drink a lot of tea. Methinks the man was deluded.

As to keeping the brain active, Judi Dench says she learns a new word every day, like anatidaephobia. It means  an irrational fear of being stared at by a duck. I'd bet the house on at least one member of the forum who has this. I hasten to add, I'm not thinking of anyone in particular, there are thousands of members.

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep.

For those frightened of ducks, avoid watching the West Indies playing cricket

Oops, shouldn't mock the afflicted


----------



## Carolg

Seabreeze said:


> Thanks Mike
> 
> hahahaaaaa!  Some of them have such tact...!
> 
> I love how those bed curtains silence the ward when Doctor or consultant pull them round - and how they believe those curtains sound proof them!


And also soundproof the sound of harrumphing of wind echoing in a bed pan


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, and what a beautiful morning it is, though this is Britain, so I expect somebody is getting rained on.

I'm expecting various tradesmen to arrive today, painters outside and joiner inside, so the dog will be going bonkers.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Morning. Sounds like your dog is going to have a busy day, no laying around basking in the sun for him today. 
It’s a lovely day here too 

No need to ask if I want brekkie .  A pint of Nescafé, a Spanish omelette and 2 cinder toasts and strawberry jam please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning. Sounds like your dog is going to have a busy day, no laying around basking in the sun for him today.
> It’s a lovely day here too
> 
> No need to ask if I want brekkie .  A pint of Nescafé, a Spanish omelette and 2 cinder toasts and strawberry jam please.



Morning Lin. Sorry about the delay, I was discussing which bit of the rhododendron to chop off to allow the roof ladder to be placed to paint the dormer window. Nothing's ever simple. 

Anyway, of course you need brekkie. Here's a big Nescafé, Spanish omelette, followed by 2 bits of charcoal with strawberry jam. Enjoy

(I bet you thought you'd catch me out with your switch to strawberry jam)


----------



## Ally beetle

Hello Mike 
please may i have a cup of hot chocolate with marshmallows a cheese toasty followed by some treacle pudding and custard not had any breakfast and been busy tidying the house and hovering. wife had a bad night with pain so been up allot so feeling tired so maybe an espresso as well just to wake me up and keep me going. good to hear you are getting some work done it always makes you feel allot better when it is done.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. Sorry about the delay, I was discussing which bit of the rhododendron to chop off to allow the roof ladder to be placed to paint the dormer window. Nothing's ever simple.
> 
> Anyway, of course you need brekkie. Here's a big Nescafé, Spanish omelette, followed by 2 bits of charcoal with strawberry jam. Enjoy
> 
> (I bet you thought you'd catch me out with your switch to strawberry jam)


I thought it worth a try lol.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Ally. Yes, it's kind of satisfying when you manage to get tradesmen beavering away and milking my pension.

Sounds like you're having a bit of a tough time at the moment, so first up comes the espresso, then a more relaxed cheese toastie, followed by treacle pud and custard, with a hot chocolate with marshmallows sitting proudly atop.

Enjoy, and have a good relax


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, team, time for me to take a break, cruise down to the shop for the depressing papers, and  get some comfort food for lunch (I fancy a scotch pie). 

I'll be back later for coffee and goodies, and probably Lucy's brekkie if she's been working.


----------



## Ally beetle

thanks, that is lovely and has filled me up.  the marshmallows are the bits that made that meal.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Ok, team, time for me to take a break, cruise down to the shop for the depressing papers, and  get some comfort food for lunch (I fancy a scotch pie).
> 
> I'll be back later for coffee and goodies, and probably Lucy's brekkie if she's been working.


Oh yum a scotch pie


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, back in action after a few complex phone calls. I'm refuelled, the phone is refuelled and we're ready to go. 

Coffee and goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all the tradesmen are behaving themselves. Please may I have a big custard slice and a coffee


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all the tradesmen are behaving themselves. Please may I have a big custard slice and a coffee



Afternoon Lucy. As this is a standard afternoon request, I assume you weren't  roaming the night last night and just woken? I can never keep up

Anyway, here's a double size custard slice and a coffee to pretend it's afternoon. Or morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Amigo

I’ve too got an influx of tradesmen renovating the front living room. We felt fortunate that the adjoining hallway didn’t need doing too until my very ‘helpful’ son thought he’d pull the paper off to assist the process so now that needs stripping and decorating too. Aww well, these things happen! 

I fancy a nice cheese scone and a milky coffee please. My needs are slight


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. As this is a standard afternoon request, I assume you weren't  roaming the night last night and just woken? I can never keep up
> 
> Anyway, here's a double size custard slice and a coffee to pretend it's afternoon. Or morning. Enjoy.




Thank you, yes a standard request, back on tomorrow night


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I’ve too got an influx of tradesmen renovating the front living room. We felt fortunate that the adjoining hallway didn’t need doing too until my very ‘helpful’ son thought he’d pull the paper off to assist the process so now that needs stripping and decorating too. Aww well, these things happen!
> 
> I fancy a nice cheese scone and a milky coffee please. My needs are slight



Afternoon Amigo. Maybe your son made a decision you should have made.

So, in answer to your slight needs, here's a fresh cheese scone and a milky coffee for you to enjoy while thinking about pointing the refurbishers in the direction of the hallway.

You'll just have to move into the East Wing pro tem, even if it does mean the staff have further to walk from the kitchen.  I know just how you feel


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Maybe your son made a decision you should have made.
> 
> So, in answer to your slight needs, here's a fresh cheese scone and a milky coffee for you to enjoy while thinking about pointing the refurbishers in the direction of the hallway.
> 
> You'll just have to move into the East Wing pro tem, even if it does mean the staff have further to walk from the kitchen.  I know just how you feel



Well when I say ‘refurbishers’, I actually mean Charlie the plasterer but you keep the illusion of Downton Abbey going!


----------



## Ditto

We could do with some refurbishers after sticking all the Crimbo cards to the wall with blutack last year...didn't realise when you take it down half the wall comes with it! 

Any chance of a bag of chocolate covered cranberries? My sister just bought a bag in Tesco and all the family had some except me! I feel deprived...


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> We could do with some refurbishers after sticking all the Crimbo cards to the wall with blutack last year...didn't realise when you take it down half the wall comes with it!
> 
> Any chance of a bag of chocolate covered cranberries? My sister just bought a bag in Tesco and all the family had some except me! I feel deprived...



Afternoon Ditto. That always happens doesn't it?

Funnily enough, I saw these at the cash and carry last week, and got some because there was bound to be a sucker who would buy them. I say sucker, because that's the way I would eat them - suck  the chocolate off first, like you do with Maltesers and chocolate raisins.

So, here's a bag of chocolate cranberries to hide from the family


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
hope all went well with your tradesmen today and the dogs had fun doing their guard dog barking duties!
A pot of tea please and a chunk of your shortbread, I will sit outside with it as you are closing soon, need to take in the view and distract from the eye clinic calling my mum in to the specialist on Thursday after her eye screening yesterday.  Hoping it is just precautionary and/or not knowing mum's full eye condition history and wanting to check it all out.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Seabreeze. To be honest, I haven't been outside to look, but I know the painters will have done a good job because that's what they do.

I guess the eye clinic appointment is to discuss treatment, which they wouldn't be doing if they didn't think anything could be done, or stop things getting worse. Fingers crossed.

Anyway, here's a pot of tea and a chunk of shortbread to relax with. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Thanks Mike
you are right and I am trying to tell myself such, but it's natural that it sets alarm bells off in the sub conscience with it being within a couple of days rather than a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## mikeyB

Don't worry too much, Seabreeze,  most eye conditions are best treated sooner than later.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it's time for me to leave you for the night. I'll be watching the latest episode of Outlander tonight as there's nothing I particularly want to see on earthly television. 

Anyway, more history - today is the day in 1580 when Sir Francis Drake, notorious pirate and privateer, arrived in Plymouth after a 33 month circumnavigation of the world. History records him as the first Englishman to do that. What about the crew? Bet most of them were English, and they get no credit at all. Oh well, such is life.

I'll be back with more revisionist history tomorrow, no doubt. Also in no doubt is me turning up at 10.15 to serve brekkies. 

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Don't worry too much, Seabreeze,  most eye conditions are best treated sooner than later.


aye!  
telling myself it could be more positive than negative.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, I'll be a bit late starting. Prob half an hour or so.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all, I'm back in action. Bit later than advertised, but life is unpredictable. 

Late brekkie anyone?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hello everyone. Sorry not been around for a while but been busy trying to find another job. All this speaking to recruiters, customising CV and cover letter for every application is getting wearing now .
To restore some energy, could I possibly have a cheese and onion toastie and a mug of tea please?


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry not been around for a while but been busy trying to find another job. All this speaking to recruiters, customising CV and cover letter for every application is getting wearing now .
> To restore some energy, could I possibly have a cheese and onion toastie and a mug of tea please?



Morning GG, good to see you. Job applications are a real pain. Best of luck with your efforts, I'm sure something will pop up. There's lots of jobs out there, for sure.

Anyway, to help fuel your efforts, here's a nice cheese and onion toastie and a mug of tea. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry not been around for a while but been busy trying to find another job. All this speaking to recruiters, customising CV and cover letter for every application is getting wearing now .
> To restore some energy, could I possibly have a cheese and onion toastie and a mug of tea please?


Good luck with your job hunting.


----------



## Amigo

Morning virtual cafe dwellers...I’d like a cheese and onion toastie please. GG has set me off. Good luck with the job search 

Oh and a latte please. The BG’s are running a bit higher today but with my son having a cold I’m wondering if I’m about to catch it. Hope not!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It’s a nice sunny day here.  Washing is blowing gently in the breeze.

@Amigo , I hope your lad hasn’t been generous with his cold.

Mike you can blame GG and Amigo for this, I’d like two cremated cheese and onion toasties and a Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning virtual cafe dwellers...I’d like a cheese and onion toastie please. GG has set me off. Good luck with the job search
> 
> Oh and a latte please. The BG’s are running a bit higher today but with my son having a cold I’m wondering if I’m about to catch it. Hope not!


Morning Amigo. Aye, we're  getting to the cold season- cold viruses like things cool, that's why they just affect the nose, so hot weather keeps them under control. Not that that is any consolation 

Anyway, here's a vitamin packed cheese and onion toastie and a latte to help protect you. 

Actually, that's complete bollards. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning. It’s a nice sunny day here.  Washing is blowing gently in the breeze.
> 
> @Amigo , I hope your lad hasn’t been generous with his cold.
> 
> Mike you can blame GG and Amigo for this, I’d like two cremated cheese and onion toasties and a Nescafé please.


Morning Lin, GG had really got my toaster working overtime. I'll now have to switch off the smoke alarms. 

So, here's a pair of scorched cheese and onion toasties and a Nescafe to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to leave you for a while to get lunch and the papers, and other stuff to keep body and soul together (MrsB is getting low on gin). And give the toaster a break

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies.


----------



## Ditto

I was just gonna say I'll have what they're having. I shall sit here and watch the view while I wait for victuals.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon everyone ( specially Ditto). I'm back working, which is more than I can say for the sky Q mini box. I'm starting late because I've been up and down stairs like a blue arsed fly, except not as fast on the stairlift, while keeping up a conversation with the Sky technician. I'm now having a well earned rest watching the cricket upstairs. Why does everything go wrong at once? 

Now then, Ditto, I've cleaned the ashes from the toaster, so here's a very belated cheese and onion toastie. That's free, by the way, because of the wait. Enjoy


----------



## Greyhound Gal

You lot (and the cheese and onion toastie) are miracle workers . I've just been asked for an interview for the job I really want out of all I have applied for. It's only 10 mins away, same salary as my old one and they sound like a great company. Please keep everything crossed -I 'll let you know when it is.
Now time to do some more swatting on the company!
Quick question - do you think it is best to tell them about my diabetes at interview or when (if) they offer me the job? I wasn't planning on telling them about my other conditions at all until hospital appts start to come up...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, there's always something going on in your house, hopefully at some point soon everything will work all at the same time, then you can do a little victory jig, if your legs are up to it 
I'm back on shift tonight, so may I have a big slice of Victoria sponge and a coffee please, before I have my bath and retire to my coffin for a couple of hours of zzzzz's


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good luck @Greyhound Gal, keeping everything crossed for your interview


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, there's always something going on in your house, hopefully at some point soon everything will work all at the same time, then you can do a little victory jig, if your legs are up to it
> I'm back on shift tonight, so may I have a big slice of Victoria sponge and a coffee please, before I have my bath and retire to my coffin for a couple of hours of zzzzz's



Aye, me and the house both, Lucy

So, back earning a living tonight while the rest of us lie dreaming. You and the Tooth Fairy - do you ever meet?

Anyway, here's a slab of Victoria sponge and a coffee to enjoy. Sweet dreams


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> You lot (and the cheese and onion toastie) are miracle workers . I've just been asked for an interview for the job I really want out of all I have applied for. It's only 10 mins away, same salary as my old one and they sound like a great company. Please keep everything crossed -I 'll let you know when it is.
> Now time to do some more swatting on the company!
> Quick question - do you think it is best to tell them about my diabetes at interview or when (if) they offer me the job? I wasn't planning on telling them about my other conditions at all until hospital appts start to come up...


 
TBH I would let them know at the interview


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> You lot (and the cheese and onion toastie) are miracle workers . I've just been asked for an interview for the job I really want out of all I have applied for. It's only 10 mins away, same salary as my old one and they sound like a great company. Please keep everything crossed -I 'll let you know when it is.
> Now time to do some more swatting on the company!
> Quick question - do you think it is best to tell them about my diabetes at interview or when (if) they offer me the job? I wasn't planning on telling them about my other conditions at all until hospital appts start to come up...


Great news GG. You don't have to tell them, but if your employment record is solid, with good references, that is eidence to back up your contention that it causes no problem other than the odd appointment. It's always best to be honest up front, because if it isn't a problem, the employer has a free disabled person to put on the books. It's good for the image. If it's a large enough place, they might well have other employees with diabetes anyway.

Best of luck


----------



## Amigo

I certainly wouldn’t tell them at interview...be judged on your abilities because there’s always prejudice even if it’s well hidden. You’re not obliged to tell them unless you’ll need ‘reasonable adjustments’ making. Good luck!

I’ll have a banana milk shake please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Sorry about the delay, I'm having a very slow afternoon - without going into any detail, that's physiological.

Anyway, one fresh banana milk shake coming up for you to enjoy in the spirit of the early sixties milk bars. I assume you've got some menthol cigarettes to complete the image


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Sorry about the delay, I'm having a very slow afternoon - without going into any detail, that's physiological.
> 
> Anyway, one fresh banana milk shake coming up for you to enjoy in the spirit of the early sixties milk bars. I assume you've got some menthol cigarettes to complete the image



No worries Mike, I’d ordered then forgotten to be honest. Busy preparing dinner 

Ooo I’ve never smoked cigarettes, menthol or otherwise. I have enough vices to be going on with!


----------



## mikeyB

Vices? I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours


----------



## Amigo

Well as Elizabeth Taylor once commented;

‘The trouble with people who say they have no vices is you can guarantee they’ll have some pretty annoying virtues!’ 

And on the subject of vices, I’ll have a gooey custard slice please and a cup of tea.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, back from hol, it's raining, just done the weekly shop and a couple of loads of washing, and I'm rather wishing I was back on the Rhine. So, a large mug of tea please Mike, I haven't had a decent cup for a week. ( No tradition of boiling water once you leave these shores) and a slice of Apple cake with whipped cream, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Well as Elizabeth Taylor once commented;
> 
> ‘The trouble with people who say they have no vices is you can guarantee they’ll have some pretty annoying virtues!’
> 
> And on the subject of vices, I’ll have a gooey custard slice please and a cup of tea.


Blimey Amigo, if you think custard slices are a vice you must have gone to an all girls convent school

So, a nice gooey custard slice coming up, along with a cup of tea, you naughty girl


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Blimey Amigo, if you think custard slices are a vice you must have gone to an all girls convent school
> 
> So, a nice gooey custard slice coming up, along with a cup of tea, you naughty girl



Thanks Mike....and you don’t believe that for a minute! Convent school indeed!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, back from hol, it's raining, just done the weekly shop and a couple of loads of washing, and I'm rather wishing I was back on the Rhine. So, a large mug of tea please Mike, I haven't had a decent cup for a week. ( No tradition of boiling water once you leave these shores) and a slice of Apple cake with whipped cream, please.


Hi Robin, welcome back. Did you manage to avoid mentioning the war?

You're right about the tea, though. The trouble is, the Germans concentrated on rocket science, and neglected the art of making tea, which isn't. 

So here's a large mug of proper tea, made to the exacting standards of my gran, and a slice of apple cake with whipped cream. Yummy. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hi Robin, welcome back. Did you manage to avoid mentioning the war?
> 
> You're right about the tea, though. The trouble is, the Germans concentrated on rocket science, and neglected the art of making tea, which isn't.
> 
> So here's a large mug of proper tea, made to the exacting standards of my gran, and a slice of apple cake with whipped cream. Yummy. Enjoy


Thank you, Mike. Excellent tea!
They mentioned the war first! As we were shown the spot where Hitler made his rally speeches in Nuremburg, and passed the building where the later trials were held, it wasn't easy to  avoid! (That and the fact that most of the mediaeval half timbering we were admiring had to be reconstructed after we'd flattened it).


----------



## mikeyB

There lies the difference between us and the rest of Europe. Destroyed mediaeval towns like Coventry were rebuilt in brick and concrete, Dresden, a similar size and wickedly destroyed has been lovingly rebuilt as it was. Same with St Petersburg, and other European towns. Central Warsaw, too. Who got it right?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry about that last post, came over all John Betjemam


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, pals, time for me to depart and whisk up the batter for Toad in the Hole this evening. Those of you who struggle to get batter to rise, when you're doing this or Yorkshires, is to let it rest, at least 30 minutes, but preferably a couple of hours. I always put a level teaspoon of English mustard powder in the dry mix.

Enough of this cookery stuff, today is the day that in 1825 the worlds first railway passenger service between Stockton and Darlington was inaugurated. Two towns that nobody in their right minds would want to visit. Oh well, things did get better I suppose. 

I'll be back tomorrow morning, if the  North East mafia don't get me first, at 10.15 tomorrow. 

Have a good evening, and a good night's sleep, and a pleasant night's work for Lucy


----------



## Ditto

I don't know why we bothered winning the war, everybody's over here anyway!  And very welcome y'all are too!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Slightly delayed start, just showing Mrs B how the new very flashy washing machine works. It plays a little tune when it starts and finishes which could get rather wearing. It's got a direct drive drum, so less to go wrong. I love technology. 

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> I don't know why we bothered winning the war, everybody's over here anyway!  And very welcome y'all are too!



Don’t apply for the Diplomatic Service Ditto! Lol...I’m still trying to get over the fact that you think drivers over 60 should take a test every year! You crack me up girl! 

Morning folks, a nice hot drink for me please. My throat is scratchy and I need hydrating for this blood test.
I’ll force a nice custard Danish pastry too please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. The day you can't get custard down will be the day when you're in the back room of an undertaker. 

To ease the discomfort of a sore throat, gargle with soluble paracetamol. This also works with whisky, gin and proper 40% vodka. Don't do this before going for your blood test, breathing alcohol fumes over nursey is not a good plan

So here, to perk you up a wee bit is a hot latte and a cool custard danish. It'll be a struggle, but enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It’s a lovely sunny day here.
Well it was, the suns just gone all shy.
Mike I bet Mrs B loves the new washing machine.
I was wondering if you could pre prepare  this for this afternoon , a big wedge  mince and onion pie , crispy roast potatoes and baked beans , all cold please.
And if you should have some Semolina , I’ll have a nice bowl full of that too Ta.
For now I’d really love a Nescafé and a custard doughnut thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Yes, I can get that arranged for you, but only as a one off cos strictly speaking it's off menu. Maggie will enjoy doing that

In the meantime, here's a custard doughnut and a Nescafé to enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Good morning. It’s a lovely sunny day here.
> Well it was, the suns just gone all shy.
> Mike I bet Mrs B loves the new washing machine.
> I was wondering if you could pre prepare  this for this afternoon , a big wedge  mince and onion pie , crispy roast potatoes and baked beans , all cold please.
> And if you should have some Semolina , I’ll have a nice bowl full of that too Ta.
> For now I’d really love a Nescafé and a custard doughnut thanks



That sounds like typical student fayre Lin...yummy (apart from cold baked beans!)


----------



## mikeyB

Flipping heck, Amigo I never roasted a potato in 6 years as a student, and certainly never used pastry. Mince and tatties was the go to meal.

Anyway, I have to leave you now to get in some supplies. Bog roll, mainly.

I'll see you later for Lin's feast, Lucy's brekkie and coffee and goodies for hoi polloi


----------



## Ditto

Hope I get some of the feast, I adore cold food. My family think I'm a freak! Lots of things taste much better cold. Gosh I'm hungry and too late again, what's available in the mousetraps? A little bit of cheese wouldn't come amiss...



> Don’t apply for the Diplomatic Service Ditto! Lol...I’m still trying to get over the fact that you think drivers over 60 should take a test every year! You crack me up girl!


I know! I can't help it. It all seems to make perfect sense to me. Maybe 65 then with the driving tests...  

Is the washing machine that fancy one that has a flap so if you forget to put a sock in you can add it later? I'm not sure what I think of that.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Hope I get some of the feast, I adore cold food. .


Hands off my grub 
I adore cold food too, I blame my mum as she got me hooked on it, as I remember it she started me out on cold chicken and took it from there lol


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Hands off my grub
> I adore cold food too, I blame my mum as she got me hooked on it, as I remember it she started me out on cold chicken and took it from there lol



I must confess I enjoy cold curry on a morning 

Ditto, don’t you know 60 is the new 40? (well it is when you’re 59 anyway!) 

I’m feeling rough today with a cold and hubbie is too so we are having a sofa day (no not like that!). The workers are beevering away in the other room and we just keep feeding them hot drinks and biscuits.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I must confess I enjoy cold curry on a morning


Yeh, cold pizza too.

Sorry to hear you’re both 
 
Hope you’re better soon.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Yeh, cold pizza too.
> 
> Sorry to hear you’re both
> View attachment 4829
> Hope you’re better soon.



Thanks Lin. He’s obviously worse than me of course! I’m defeated with his sneezing!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Thanks Lin. He’s obviously worse than me of course! I’m defeated with his sneezing!


Men eh.


----------



## mikeyB

Men eh? I'm not deaf, you know. If I were bothered by a simple cold, I'd be a mental wreck with all my conditions. I'm a proper man, and until such time as I can't satisfy a needy woman, I'll keep up that declaration.

Oh, Mrs B has brought me a cup of tea. Wonder what she wants?

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Is it safe to come in


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Men eh? I'm not deaf, you know. If I were bothered by a simple cold, I'd be a mental wreck with all my conditions. I'm a proper man, and until such time as I can't satisfy a needy woman, I'll keep up that declaration.
> 
> Oh, Mrs B has brought me a cup of tea. Wonder what she wants?
> 
> Coffee and goodies anyone?



Ooo get you! We were having an ‘off the record’ blether whilst you were racing  round buying newspapers and cous cous! 

Seeing as you’re back and raring to satisfy your women, I’ll have a big slice of cake and a latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo.  Actually I bought a bunch of flowers, some locally sourced spare ribs and a large pack of Velvet. Oh, and a jar of ready sliced lemons, two bottles of tonic and a litre of gin. That should keep Mrs B amenable at least until the weekend. 

And to keep you amenable, here's  a big slice of Victoria sponge and a Latte. Enjoy

If that's all it takes to satisfy a woman, puberty wasn't worth the bother


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, is it safe to come in, or will I catch a virtual cold  and all this talk of cold curry and pizza for breakfast  I'm a breakfast traditionalist and on that note may I have a full English with a side of potato cakes, a pot of Assam and all piping hot please 
Good to hear the washing machine is up and running, I love getting new appliances, I was really excited when I bought my first steam mop, the novelty soon wore off


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lucy. Or good morning, whichever feels more appropriate

I quite agree about all this cold stuff, but I do anything a customer wants without any judgement. Within reason, of course. 

So here's a hot full English with potato cakes, and a pot of steaming Assam. Enjoy

Are you out feeding tonight, or is it a night off?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you, night off, yippeee


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thank you, night off, yippeee


I remember the pleasure of days off. 

Mike I’m ready for my cold feast please. I’d love a large Nescafé too please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. If you hadn't turned up, that was going into the microwave for my tea tonight.

So here is your cold mince and onion pie, crispy roasties and beans, followed by a bowl of semolina and a large Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

And that, I should say, is the last school dinner that will appear in the Allygus, if only for the fact that Maggie wanted a bonus for doing it. Turned down a weekend in Largs with your host with a well aimed kick in the marital kit. So I just gave her the money.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon Mike, afternoon everyone, just having a break from the garden. It's green waste collection this week, and having been away, the bin is empty. So I'm busy filling it. How is it that every year I spend the first half of the gardening season trying to make things grow, and the second half chopping them down when they have?
So, I'm ready for a mug of builder's tea and a custard slice, please, while I sit on the garden bench in the glorious sunshine.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Fully anglicised again, by the sound of it. I was slightly slow responding because I've just eaten an apple, and spent some time trying to attract the attention of Ben the dog so that I could toss the core off the balcony for him to crunch. No waste food in our house

Anyway, here's a mug of builders tea and a custard slice for you to enjoy in the sun

Just an afterthought, they not only can't make tea in Germany, they can't make proper custard either. That's why they lost the war


----------



## mikeyB

While things are quiet, I want to talk about next week. I have to travel on Tuesday to Glasgow for my appointment on Wednesday, which starts with an injection of radioactive stuff at 10.15, then a scan at 2.15. That means another night in Glasgow, then pickup at 9.00 for transport home.

That's two nights away. Now Mrs B can't really prepare a meal, so I have to plan out and prepare the basics of two meals before I go (breakfast and lunch aren't a problem).  I reckon that will occupy my thinking on Monday. 

When I get back on Thursday that'll be after two days of travel sandwiching a day of hospital messing about. I know full well on Friday that I'll be good for nothing. That's the nature of Parkinson's. I hope it will be better on treatment.

That all adds up to 5 days off after Sunday, restarting on Saturday.

I hope you can  understand why I'm disappearing for five days for a single midweek appointment. Superman I ain't.

Now this plan may change if the predicted weather disrupts the ferries. If that happens on Tuesday it all falls down. You'll know if that happens cos I'll reappear on Wednesday in a foul mood.  Temporarily. When my walking problems first started it took three attempts through November and December that year to get to Glasgow for an MRI. 

I know it serves me right for living on an island, but the benefits far outweigh these difficulties.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, time for me to go and start preparing a meal. Haven't decided what just yet. 

Please read the post above, it's important. 

Anyway, in the true Christmas spirit that various companies are pressing us with, on this day in 929 Good King Wenceslas was murdered by his younger brother Boleslaw. They were probably arguing about who had the daftest name.

Talking about death, on this day in 490BC a breathless messenger turned up in Athens after running the 24 miles from Marathon, where a battle had taken place. "Rejoice," he said "We conquer". Then he dropped dead. 

There being a 100% death rate in the first marathon, I've never pushed my luck by doing one. I've got more sense. 

I'll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15. Approx.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep. I always do, then wake up as stiff as a plank. That's the muscles, before you lot start.


----------



## Amigo

Your busy schedule is noted for next week Mike and whilst you’ll be missed, we’ll all lose virtual weight in your absence. Hope it goes well and smoothly too.

Still chuckling at Boleslaw who no doubt shredded his victims!


----------



## Ljc

No probs Mike, I could do with losing some weight. 
I hope the weather behaves itself and you have a smooth crossing there and back.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> While things are quiet, I want to talk about next week. I have to travel on Tuesday to Glasgow for my appointment on Wednesday, which starts with an injection of radioactive stuff at 10.15, then a scan at 2.15. That means another night in Glasgow, then pickup at 9.00 for transport home.
> 
> That's two nights away. Now Mrs B can't really prepare a meal, so I have to plan out and prepare the basics of two meals before I go (breakfast and lunch aren't a problem).  I reckon that will occupy my thinking on Monday.
> 
> When I get back on Thursday that'll be after two days of travel sandwiching a day of hospital messing about. I know full well on Friday that I'll be good for nothing. That's the nature of Parkinson's. I hope it will be better on treatment.
> 
> That all adds up to 5 days off after Sunday, restarting on Saturday.
> 
> I hope you can  understand why I'm disappearing for five days for a single midweek appointment. Superman I ain't.
> 
> Now this plan may change if the predicted weather disrupts the ferries. If that happens on Tuesday it all falls down. You'll know if that happens cos I'll reappear on Wednesday in a foul mood.  Temporarily. When my walking problems first started it took three attempts through November and December that year to get to Glasgow for an MRI.
> 
> I know it serves me right for living on an island, but the benefits far outweigh these difficulties.



Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you Mike.


----------



## Seabreeze

Amigo said:


> I must confess I enjoy cold curry on a morning
> .



I love cold curry breakfast


----------



## Seabreeze

I got a virtual gold star from the opthalmologist at the eye clinic for mums sugar control yesterday afternoon 
So a celebratory Tunnocks teacake and a mug of tea will be just the job, thanks Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. Sorry I'm a tad late, I was moonlighting on the Parkinsons forum. 

Now then, Seabreeze, I was just getting out of bed when you posted. That's why I usually open at 10.15. I'm a slob

Anyway, great news about your mum, well done all round. So here's your small celebrating treat, a Tunnocks tea cake and a mug of tea. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Morning all. It’s pouring down here and I’m in the throes of cold. I may even need to stay in tonight. Actually I may *need* to be that doesn’t mean I will. I’m no quitter!  Feel free to chastise me.

I’d like a nice latte and a warmed croissant please Mike. All buttery, crunchy on the outside and melting soft in the middle


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. We can't have you missing your Friday evening. Just load up with paracetamol. 

In the meantime, lets medicate you with a warmed crispy all butter croissant and a Latte.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, a nice quiet morning. I expect this afternoon will see a bit more business as customers get back from shopping for the weekend.

Which is what I'm about to do. Along with getting some lunch. Plus we seem to be out of dog food. So is the dog. 

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon all, I'm back refuelled and settled in front of the cricket from cloudy Hampshire. Mind you, scheduling a one day international with the West Indies at the back end of September could be considered cruelty.

Warming  coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are having a peaceful day or have you got a houseful of tradesmen disturbing you  I've had the gas engineer here earlier servicing the boiler, all is well, for the moment at least.
Please may I have some lemon drizzle cake and a coffee


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lucy. The only disturbance is the cleaner beavering away, so that's no bother. She's like a Duracell Bunny. Gets round the house leaving behind a trail of tidiness and cleanliness.

So, having made you jealous, here's  a slice of lemon drizzle and a coffee. Put your feet up and enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, right, that's enough pruning for one week, green waste bin is now full. No sitting on the bench in the sun today, though, there's a really cold wind, so a nice warming cappuccino, please Mike, and while you've got the Lemon Drizzle out for Lucy, I'll have a slice too, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin, it's nice to have an excuse for a sit down even when you're retired. Mine's cricket, though.

So, Lucy starting a trend- here's a slice of lemon drizzle (which I love) and a cappuccino. Have a well earned relax


----------



## Seabreeze

Le Weekend! 

A pot of tea and a chunk of shortbread will be fab please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Seabreeze. I remember weekends, just about. That's when the newspapers get heavy isn't it?

Here's a chunk of shortbread and a pot of tea to celebrate. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I’m just back in from a quick lunch and scoot round the High Street. I had a panini and salad for lunch with a latte and have just registered the highest level I can remember, 11.1! 

I suspect the cold is contributing. And just when the Hba1c is due.

I’ll have a lettuce leaf and a glass of cold water please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Before switching to Levemir I used to be able to reach 11.1 on dawn phenomenon alone, without eating anything. 

I will serve you a virtual lettuce leaf and a glass of water, but expect you to come to your senses soon and order something custardy ahead of your night out. If you're fit enough  to shop, you're fit enough to rave.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Before switching to Levemir I used to be able to reach 11.1 on dawn phenomenon alone, without eating anything.
> 
> I will serve you a virtual lettuce leaf and a glass of water, but expect you to come to your senses soon and order something custardy ahead of your night out. If you're fit enough  to shop, you're fit enough to rave.



This is true Mike...the voice of reason and temptation has spoken.

I’ll have a custard slice and a nice cup of tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Thought you wouldn't be able to hold out at the mention of custard

Here's a yummy custard slice and a cup of tea that will make you feel far better than rabbit food

Enjoy yourself tonight


----------



## Ally beetle

Hi Mike feeling a little down so I thought I might come in and have a nice mug of thick hot chocolate like you get on the continent and a flapjack to cheer me up and I will stay a wile to chat to customers/patrons


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone.


Amigo said:


> This is true Mike...the voice of reason and temptation has spoken.
> 
> I’ll have a custard slice and a nice cup of tea please


*Phew *Thank heaven for that, I was soo  worried when you said you’d have a lettuce leaf and a glass of water


----------



## Ljc

Mike may I please have a Nescafé and some chocolate gingernuts please.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> *Phew *Thank heaven for that, I was soo  worried when you said you’d have a lettuce leaf and a glass of water



I’m back in the 7’s so it’s reassuring I can recover quickly 

I’m afraid it’s the lure of custard...slurp!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I’m back in the 7’s so it’s reassuring I can recover quickly
> 
> I’m afraid it’s the lure of custard...slurp!


Oh yes the lure of custard, I could eat it by the bowlful


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike may I please have a Nescafé and some chocolate gingernuts please.


Hi Lin, sorry about the delay, Mr Kenwood was whipping some cream for the last pavlova of the season, I guess.

Away from the problems of real life, here's a Nescafé and a plate of choccie ginger nuts for you to enjoy


----------



## Robin

Mike, you haven't forgotten Ally beetle's hot chocolate and flapjack? I assume it's just coming out of the oven. I was hoping to snaffle up the bits that always drop through the bars of the cooling rack.


----------



## mikeyB

Ally beetle said:


> Hi Mike feeling a little down so I thought I might come in and have a nice mug of thick hot chocolate like you get on the continent and a flapjack to cheer me up and I will stay a wile to chat to customers/patrons


My apologies, Ally and thanks for the reminder Robin. It's so hard using the iPhone to be able to see everything in traffic. (This is not to be used as an excuse in court after a road traffic accident. )

So here's your yummy thick hot chocolate and a flapjack. Because of the delay, that's on the house


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Mike, you haven't forgotten Ally beetle's hot chocolate and flapjack? I assume it's just coming out of the oven. I was hoping to snaffle up the bits that always drop through the bars of the cooling rack.


And here's a wee bag of bits for you, Robin


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, it's time for me to retire for the day, and polish up the brain for Mastermind this evening. A futile task. Some of the specialised subject questions are about people I've never even heard of. Mind you, I don't suppose they've heard of me either.

Anyway, did you know that today's the day in 1066 when William the Bastard, as the Normans knew him, landed at Pevensey? Decided he didn't like Pevensey much, so went up the road to fight Harold who had just rushed down from the North after fighting Vikings. The rest, as they say, is history. 

I'll be back tomorrow at 10.15 or thereabouts.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night's sleep


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Mike, you haven't forgotten Ally beetle's hot chocolate and flapjack? I assume it's just coming out of the oven. I was hoping to snaffle up the bits that always drop through the bars of the cooling rack.


In real life, if the bits are not on the plate, do you count the carbs??


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> In real life, if the bits are not on the plate, do you count the carbs??


I have been known to slip in a unit of insulin after licking the cake bowl out when I'm baking!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. Late start this morning due to stuff. See you in half an hour. Don't panic


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, folks, stuff sorted. Back in action, and ready to serve brekkie and hangover cures


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, hope you're in fine fettle. I'll have a cappucino and an almond croissant, please. Sun's trying to break through here, may have to do some more pruning later.
Are we allowed to talk shop in here? It's just that I read somewhere recently that you'd sorted out your double figures dawn phenomenon with Levemir, and wondered how you did it. (I'm gearing up for my annual review on Tues)


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Wet here. The dog let himself out early this morning for a wee, and presumably a rabbit chase, but didn't close the conservatory door when he came in. Cue downpour with southerly wind, so Mrs B discovered the tiled floor under water. These teenagers never shut doors, do they?

Anyway, enough of my family problems, the dawn phenomenon was abolished by split dose Levemir. Dose in the morning, dose at bedtime. Job done. Doesn't work with Lantus. Best of luck with your review

Medical advice is free. This isn't- one almond croissant and cappuccino coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, my cats leave doors and windows open too, the buggers! I hope you are keeping well and in working order, please may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of tea, I'm famished


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. Aye, an anagram of pets is pest. Then they get that look on their face, the "Who, me?" expression. Oh well, small price to pay for the company. 

Well, we can't leave you famished any longer, here's a full English with extra toast and a pot of tea to enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Wet here. The dog let himself out early this morning for a wee, and presumably a rabbit chase, but didn't close the conservatory door when he came in. Cue downpour with southerly wind, so Mrs B discovered the tiled floor under water. These teenagers never shut doors, do they?
> 
> Anyway, enough of my family problems, the dawn phenomenon was abolished by split dose Levemir. Dose in the morning, dose at bedtime. Job done. Doesn't work with Lantus. Best of luck with your review
> 
> Medical advice is free. This isn't- one almond croissant and cappuccino coming up. Enjoy


Thanks for that, Mike, will add it to the ammunition. ( the advice, I mean, not the croissant. Would never suggest your baked goods make good ammo!)
Hope you're dry underfoot again.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, gang, that's the end of this mornings surgery.. I mean, service. I have to go and get some supplies and lunch, and the papers. It's not raining at the moment...

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies.


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
Summers day here today, could almost have a Pimms but I don't like it! 
A pot of tea please and some jelly babies while I'm playing with paint, I'll try not to get my paintbrush into my tea!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon gang, I'm back refuelled and ready for action. 

And good afternoon Seabreeze. When I could paint watercolours I was always putting my brush in the tea. I can't at the moment cos of the tremor. I can do oils because of the firmer grip on the brush, by and large. I expect walls and ceilings would be fine too, but I pay someone to do that. 

Anyway, to keep up your energy here's a pot of tea and a selection of jelly babies, including the green ones that Northie makes such a fuss about. Enjoy

Mind, in a gobblimg hypo, it's any JB in a storm for me.


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon from me just as the rain starts here. I’d like a latte and an almond croissant seeing as I missed out this morning. 

Excellent 80’s band last night and an impromptu invite to a celebration which was fun, though the food was dire. As beige as a dentist’s waiting room and properly scarier when I calculated how long it and been stood there!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. It's just started pouring down here too. Never mind, it's only weather. Having a lie in this morning?

And you won't find beige in here, for sure. Here's an almond croissant and a Latte to enjoy watching the rain


----------



## Hazel

Sorry peeps - 2 weeks off from fat club and a sizeable gain - need to get my head in gear.

hope everyone is well

been very busy this week, will try amd look in again soon


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, well, you've had a good year and come a long way. Nobody has ever had a seamless descent to size 14, I don't think it can be done. As you say, get your head back in gear and plough on for another year. Lose the weight, lose the medication. All the best x


----------



## Hazel

bless you, thanks Mike


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone .


mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Wet here. The dog let himself out early this morning for a wee, and presumably a rabbit chase, but didn't close the conservatory door when he came in. Cue downpour with southerly wind, so Mrs B discovered the tiled floor under water. These teenagers never shut doors, do they?


Mike that brought back fond memories of my last dog Badger she never did learn how to close our sliding patio door, ace at opening it though.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel , I feel your pain Please don’t berate yourself You’ve done so well no one has a straight line downwards it would be lovely, no wonderful if we did.  You’re back in the saddle now , it will soon start coming off again.


----------



## Ljc

Mike may I have a large Nescafé , two hot sausage rolls and a gooey cream cake please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. Funnily enough, I had a Jumbo sausage roll for lunch. I had one of those moments in front of the chiller cabinet - should I? 

So, two hot sausage rolls for you, plus the gooiest  cream cake I have, a three layer double choc cake. Slice of that should fit the bill. Plus the usual Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Lin always has really good food choices (apart from the cremated stuff) so I’ll have the same please! 

Joints not great today Mike so the warmth of the duvet was hard to leave till about 10. I was doing some support work on the iPhone though, honest


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Sorry to hear the joints are playing up. We're all slowly dropping to bits, but at least we're still around to moan about it

So, attracted by Lin's indulgences, here's a couple of hot sausage rolls and a slice of gooey chocolate cake to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Gosh, look at the time, and me having a chicken to roast in oodles of butter and garlic...

Speaking of time, this is the day in 1938  when the ever optimistic British Prime Minister Neville Chamberlain returned from Germany. At Heston Airport, Middlesex he declared to the crowd "I believe it is peace in our time", waving the agreement he had signed with Herr Hitler. Poor man, he believed it, too. On this day in 1939, identity cards were issued in Britain. Not to be trusted, that Hitler bloke. Nor could you trust British drivers - in the first year of the war, more people were killed on the roads than by German bombs.

And on that cheery note, I will leave you for the night and see you again tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, the last for a few days. 

Have s good evening and a pleasant night's sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Morning peeps, a little late, but nobody's perfect. 

First person to tell me which film's last line was "nobody's perfect" gets a free brekkie. 

So, brekkie anyone? Last chance before Saturday.


----------



## Ljc

Morning it’s a wet one here 


mikeyB said:


> Morning peeps, a little late, but nobody's perfect.
> 
> First person to tell me which film's last line was "nobody's perfect" gets a free brekkie.
> 
> So, brekkie anyone? Last chance before Saturday.


Mike was it, Some like it hot ?


----------



## Amigo

Well google says it was but apparently there was a further line spoken which couldn’t be made out....

Happy Sunday (personally never liked them). I’ll have a nice crispy bacon bun please with a dollop of tomato ketchup and a latte please


----------



## Ljc

Mike I hope you are as well as you can be and the weather is not too bad.

I rather fancy a full English with extra black pud , two cremated well buttered doorsteps and a Nescafé please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi girls. Lin gets the free brekkie, when she compiles an order.

Morning Amigo, hope you are fit and wellish.  I am, which isn't much admittedly, but it beats the alternative.

Here's a nice crispy bacon bun with ketchup and a Latte to start the day. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi girls. Lin gets the free brekkie, when she compiles an order


_Sniff   _You missed me


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike I hope you are as well as you can be and the weather is not too bad.
> 
> I rather fancy a full English with extra black pud , two cremated well buttered doorsteps and a Nescafé please


Morning Lin, the rain here is going sideways, but the sun is just breaking through. Anyway, here comes your free brekkie: 

One full English with extra black pud and two scorched and dripping with butter doorsteps. Plus a Nescafé. It'll be more enjoyable for nowt


----------



## mikeyB

By the way Lin, your post came in  as i was replying to Amigo.

Honestly, it's like dealing with a houseful of teenagers here....


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> By the way Lin, your post came in  as i was replying to Amigo.
> 
> Honestly, it's like dealing with a houseful of teenagers here....


I’m just a big grown up kid inside, shame about the outside lol.


----------



## Carolg

I will be the oldie today, cooking third batch of chutney in as many weeks, plus chilli plus stewed apples plus veggie soup. Guess who is on a mission to get better numbers.... so can I please have a black pudding and soft egg roll with brown sauce and a nice steaming cup of coffee then off to do housework. What a relaxing Sunday. Day of rest did I hear
Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Carol. Aye, you're blowing the day of rest theory into the next galaxy. Stop it at once

So, to halt your progress and give you a break, here's a black pud and soft egg roll with brown sauce, and a nice coffee. Have a good relax until your conscience wakes up again.


----------



## Amigo

I’m making a big batch of Italian meatballs (yes I’m using pork and beef Mike) and have the rellie run later via a shop for ma in law. Do you think I’ll get my reward in heaven despite being a Church dodger?

I might have a Nescafe and 2 ginger snaps before the craziness starts please


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Hi Carol. Aye, you're blowing the day of rest theory into the next galaxy. Stop it at once
> 
> So, to halt your progress and give you a break, here's a black pud and soft egg roll with brown sauce, and a nice coffee. Have a good relax until your conscience wakes up again.


Ok, will do once I've stirred the chutney, getting totally hacked off at smell of it cooking, and vinegar but it looks like the best batch yet. Mmm for butty, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Carol, the wind for some reason is blowing from the East, so if I pick up the smell of vinegar when I go out for the shopping, I'll know who to blame

I'm off now to wait for a gap in the rain to go and get the papers and choose which of Mr Patak's nice sauces to chuck the remains of last night's chicken into.

I'll see you later for coffee and goodies for the last time for a few days. (That's not an excuse to gorge)


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear. Done it again, using this flipping phone and missed Amigos order. 

Well, I'm back in action but not at all happy. Tomorrow the ferries are on yellow alert. Looking at the wind forecast, they are very unlikely to run. Tuesday isn't quite so bad, but still gusting to give the ferries concern. Wednesday and Thursday are identical. Not only does this reduce my chances of getting to Glasgow, it reduces the chances of me getting home. It's difficult to convey how important this appointment is, and how difficult it makes my life if I miss it. At this rate I won't be on treatment for Christmas, when the family comes up. Bugrit. 

But there's free Nescafé and ginger snaps for Amigo when she gets back. There's always a silver lining.


----------



## Robin

Oh B***er it, Mike, hope the winds ease for you.
Just back from riding, where the heavens opened just after we'd got the horses back to their nice warm and dry stables. Timing is everything. I could do with a bucket of builder's tea and a bran mash, I mean a chunk of flapjack, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Thanks for that, but every time there's a hurricane in America, the tail end tracks eastward across the North Atlantic to us. Oh well, it's only weather when it gets here.

I'm pleased you had a pleasant ride, even though the ending was still damp. 

So, as a post ride reviver here's a flapjack and tea served in a pint pot. We're posh, we don't do buckets. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

O bugrit ! mike that’s all you need. 

We’ve got that damp chill that gets into these ole bones, so may I have a Mug of Tomato soup with Basil , a Tuna melt followed by nice hot rice pud with nutmeg, sultanas and that lovely skin please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin.  Sorry for the slight delay, I was just knocking together some  Dahl to go with the curry. Now slowly bubbling away happily. One of my five a day...

Yes, it's cold and wet here, but at least the rain is not quite horizontal.

So, to warm you up here's a mug of tomato soup with Basil, a tuna melt and hot rice pud with all the bells and whistles (and skin). That should warm the bones up for sure. Enjoy


----------



## Ally beetle

Good luck for the next few days Mike hope it all goes well


----------



## mikeyB

Ta for that Ally. I've got fingers crossed, though it's always tense every time I look on the ferry app seeing all the red markers. Not just us, but all the small isles as well. For them, no ferries means no food, and, more importantly, beer and whisky


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, the much paused footie has finished, so time for me to pay full attention to food. As I said earlier, in theory I'll be off to Glasgow on Tuesday, so tomorrow involves a lot of preparation at home, plus a new tumble drier arriving.  If things go tits up, I won't know until tomorrow late afternoon, or even early Tuesday morning. The latest I've ever heard from patient transport was ten minutes before pick up. If that happens, Tuesday will be full of phone calls. I may reappear on Wednesday, if my fragile state allows. I'll let you know, anyway.

I've been cheered up by the news in the Sunday Herald that there will almost certainly be a total and lasting ban on fracking in Scotland. Not that you can frack on Mull. The drills would never make it through half a mile of solid granite. 

Anyway, come what may, I can't leave you without letting you know that today marks the day in 1974 where McDonalds opened their first restaurant in the country in London, and have been  assisting the creation of a subgroup of Type 2s ever since. A bravura performance. Now f*** off back to America. 

I'll see you whenever CalMac allows.

Have a good evening, and a good night's sleep. I'll only wake up if the roof comes off. The lights are flickering...


----------



## Carolg

Good luck miketb


----------



## Ditto

Yay, I fracking hate frackers. 

Hope all your travel arrangements go smoothly Mike and the roof doesn't come off...you don't want water in the espresso machine.


----------



## Ljc

I hope all goes well Mike and the weather doesn’t halt the ferries.
That is good news about the fracking.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Best of luck Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Just a quick update. The worst of the weather is long over. Ambulance transport picking me up at around 7.50 tomorrow. Weather fine for the return Thursday morning.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Just a quick update. The worst of the weather is long over. Ambulance transport picking me up at around 7.50 tomorrow. Weather fine for the return Thursday morning.


Hope it goes to plan.


----------



## Seabreeze

Bon voyage Mike, hope the travels go well.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Just a quick update. The worst of the weather is long over. Ambulance transport picking me up at around 7.50 tomorrow. Weather fine for the return Thursday morning.


That is good news. Have a safe journey Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, now installed in my river view room in the Hilton Garden Hotel, using the complementary WiFi. Tea brewing to go with sandwich. Then a nice doze...


----------



## grovesy

Glad you have got there.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good to hear you've made it. Sounds very nice


----------



## Robin

Phew, you've made it! Enjoy your hotel facilities while you can!


----------



## mikeyB

I wondered for a while why the hotel was stowed with ladies of a certain age. Then I discovered why - on at the SEC Hydro ( 400 yards down the riverside) was a Neil Diamond concert. I waited for the restaurant to empty at 7.40 on the dot before I entered the now deserted area for a relaxing meal. On balance, I would prefer going for a scan.

In fact, I would prefer going for a haemorroidectomy than a Neil Diamond concert. 

(That’ll start a stramash )


----------



## Ditto

I once had a Neil Diamond lookalike/tribute jump down off the stage after a gig and chat me up. Never been so embarrassed in my life. Might have put me off a tad.


----------



## Amigo

Hope all goes well Mike


----------



## Ally beetle

Morning all. And morning Mike it is really good you got to the mainland and things are going smoothly hope it all goes well and look after yourself


----------



## mikeyB

It’s a bit depressing when your phone auto logs on to patient  WiFi in Scotland’s largest hospital. I’ve been made radioactive ready for my scan in a wee while. Practicing for World War III


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> It’s a bit depressing when your phone auto logs on to patient  WiFi in Scotland’s largest hospital. I’ve been made radioactive ready for my scan in a wee while. Practicing for World War III


Hope it goes well.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> It’s a bit depressing when your phone auto logs on to patient  WiFi in Scotland’s largest hospital. I’ve been made radioactive ready for my scan in a wee while. Practicing for World War III


At least it's just the hospital wifi it's connected to, with radioactive interference, anythings possible, you could be starting WW111
Good luck!


----------



## Ditto

Best wishes x


----------



## mikeyB

Right, scan finished. Fell asleep during it, of course. Get me comfortable and horizontal and that’s me asleep. Sorry, ladies. 

Now just need two Tramadol

So, one more night in Glasgow, then home, to await the verdict dropping through the letterbox. I probably won’t know by the next time I’m in Glasgow...


----------



## grovesy

Glad it is all done. Have a good trip back home.


----------



## Ljc

Glad it’s all done , I know you’re are staying in a nice hotel but I bet you’ll be glad to get home tomorrow.


----------



## Ally beetle

Glad it went ok Mike and hope you get home ok as the weather is picking up again


----------



## Ljc

Mike I hope you have a smooth and uneventful journey home today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

All the best for a trouble free journey home Mike.


----------



## Ditto

I hope the weather's better than it is here for the crossing.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, arrived home safe and sound. Apparently I still might have a trace of radiation swimming around, but there’s no need to wear lead aprons reading this.

Totally knackered from all the travelling around. Speaking of knackered, the charger for my purple ankle breaker doesn’t seem to be working. It thinks the machine is fully charged when it quite patently isn’t.  I may have to attend the Glasgow meet in the old steam driven wheelchair, far more prosaic than the other. Less trendy for sure.

I’ll be back on Saturday, not tomorrow, because I doubt I’ll be out of bed before midday, but should be back to normal on Saturday.


----------



## grovesy

Glad you arrived home safely.


----------



## Ljc

Its good to hear your home.


----------



## Robin

Well it's good to know MI5 will be able to track your movements should the need arise. I seem to remember in the Livinenko case, the Russian suspects could be traced across continents by the radioactive traces they'd left.
Welcome back, by the way.


----------



## Carolg

Glad you are home safe. At least if you don't have the purple people eater with you, unsuspecting strangers will not get their ankle bitten. Rest well tomorrow


----------



## Amigo

Glad you’re ok and home Mike. Hope you rest up and don’t glow in the dark but I won’t smile because I’ve cracked a front crown and a missing front tooth isn’t a good look!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good to hear you're safely back home and have a good rest


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Up since 3. Can I put in an advance order for Saturday...a full Scottish? Is that like a full English or do we get something different with it, like Haggis? Plus toast and marmalade and a tea with skim milk. Ta.

Shame about the wheelie.


----------



## mikeyB

Just a bit of a warning, I may not be doing Saturday in the cafe, I’ve been paying the price for three days of exertions and travel, I’m slowed right down. I’ve got to see how I wake up tomorrow. I may be completely different after another 13 hour sleep.

Good news. I’ve got a shiny new iPad. I think Apple cremated the last one. So I won’t miss as many orders. I’m not sure I like the new keyboard in iOS 11.1.02 or whatever they call it.  Still, I’ve retrieved all my stuff from the iCloud, which I think is a magic kingdom where all our secrets are stored, but not passwords for places like this, or MegaXXX.com. What a pest.


----------



## Ditto

I wanted to use that Cloud for photographs but then all these 'stars' got hacked and it put me off. Didn't want pics of me deshabille hither and thither.  Do you think it's safe? Hope you're back asap.


----------



## Ljc

Mike I hope you wake fully refreshed later today. 
A nice new iPad . I’m not too keen on the new keyboard atm


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, gang, only running on two cylinders. Better than yesterday, though, but I have a slew of phone calls to make. I’ll be back tomorrow for sure, I just need another day of restoration. 

Remember, time is a great healer. 

See you tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear you’re not quite back to your old self Mike, rest up today after sorting out those phone calls. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Ally beetle

Hi mike I know you will not get this till Sunday but I am so please you are back safe if not a little jaded hope you feel up to par soon will hopefully be on hear Sunday late morning


----------



## mikeyB

Morning chums. I’m back on top of my game, admittedly a low bar at the moment, but you can’t spend your life worrying about stuff you can’t do anything about,  until the great and glorious NHS Scotland churn through their systems and burp out a treatable diagnosis. 21st century, and I’m waiting for a letter.

On that subject, my late father-in-law’s gardener had a collection of Victorian postcards. It was fascinating reading them. One, which had been stamped and delivered read “Shall we meet for tea this afternoon?” . 19th century efficiency, that. 

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Hazel

hello Mike - glad to read you are feeling improved.

2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast with a pot of builders tea, skinny milk.

thanks


----------



## Seabreeze

Glad to see you firing on all cylinders again
Pot of tea please and a ScotAnglo brunch - square sausage, no haggis or potato cakes mmmmmm


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike, glad you’re feeling better than you were. 
Just a light brekkie for me today. A large Nescafé and one thick slice of creamated toast dripping with butter please.


----------



## Carolg

Just had a real coffee so can I come back later for a tasty bite please


----------



## Ally beetle

Please may I have a full English with black pudding and white pudding and fried bread with a steaming hot latte  nice to see you back


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Could I have a bacon butty on a large white crusty roll with lashings of butter and a little mustard, plus a mug of tea please? I need to get my strength up as the dermatology unit have agreed to let me go onto a new biological treatment (Secukinumab) for my psoriasis. However, before funding can be confirmed I need to have a battery of tests on Tuesday. The total number of vials for all the blood tests is 9 , plus a chest X-ray. Need to build up my strength in preparation


----------



## Amigo

Glad to have you back mister...we may never pass another MOT but there’s still life left in the engine and the subframe is still intact! 

I fancy a bacon and black pudding bun, stottie, balm, roll or whatever it passes for in your corner of the world please with some disgusting tomato ketchup and a latte. I’ve cracked a front crown so I can’t do anything too tough. I look like one of those Victorian wenches with a front tooth missing. That’ll teach me not to venture into Greggs and believe I can still tackle crusty bread!


----------



## Ditto

You're open! Yay. I'll have what LJC's having but can you make it four slices please?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> hello Mike - glad to read you are feeling improved.
> 
> 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast with a pot of builders tea, skinny milk.
> 
> thanks


Morning Hazel. Are you back on track yet after the recent blip? You don’t have to say if you don’t want to.

Anyway, here’s a pair of poached eggs on wholemeal toast and a pot of boulders with skinny milk. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Glad to see you firing on all cylinders again
> Pot of tea please and a ScotAnglo brunch - square sausage, no haggis or potato cakes mmmmmm


Morning Seabreeze. I’m not quite firing in all cylinders, still the occasional misfire, but nothing to bother me

So, here’s a partly full Scottish without the haggis and potato cakes, but with Lorne sausage and a pot of tea to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning Mike, glad you’re feeling better than you were.
> Just a light brekkie for me today. A large Nescafé and one thick slice of creamated toast dripping with butter please.


Morning Lin. An accurate assessment- I am feeling much better than I was. It does feel good, though, sarcasm and empathy have switched on.

So, one light brekkie coming up- I assume you aren’t felling tip top this morning - one doorstep of cremated toast conered in butter coming up to give you a kick start for the day


----------



## mikeyB

Ally beetle said:


> Please may I have a full English with black pudding and white pudding and fried bread with a steaming hot latte  nice to see you back


Morning Ally. Another hybrid brekkie - I’ve never seen white pudding in England, though I’m sure it exists. And it is good to be back, thanks

So here’s a full English plus black and white puds, fried bread and a steaming Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

Sorry, missed a bit. Hello mike, good to see you back and recovering. Hope you can take it easy.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Could I have a bacon butty on a large white crusty roll with lashings of butter and a little mustard, plus a mug of tea please? I need to get my strength up as the dermatology unit have agreed to let me go onto a new biological treatment (Secukinumab) for my psoriasis. However, before funding can be confirmed I need to have a battery of tests on Tuesday. The total number of vials for all the blood tests is 9 , plus a chest X-ray. Need to build up my strength in preparation


Morning GG. Wow, you’ll need a transfusion after that lot. I’ve never heard of Secukinumab to be honest, but I bet it costs an arm and a leg. I really hope it does you good, psoriasis is such a debilitating condition in all sorts of ways.

So,  to give you a boost, here’s a large crusty roll, well buttered, and filled with crispy bacon and a mug of tea. Don’t worry, be excited


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, glad you're back and in as fine a fettle as possible. I'll have a cappucino and a small croissant, please, I'm still recovering from the Patisserie Valerie Mille Feuille that shouted to me while I was waiting for a bus home from Oxford yesterday. The bus company thoughtfully provides an electronic board telling you if you've got time to dive into the shop before the next bus arrives.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Glad to have you back mister...we may never pass another MOT but there’s still life left in the engine and the subframe is still intact!
> 
> I fancy a bacon and black pudding bun, stottie, balm, roll or whatever it passes for in your corner of the world please with some disgusting tomato ketchup and a latte. I’ve cracked a front crown so I can’t do anything too tough. I look like one of those Victorian wenches with a front tooth missing. That’ll teach me not to venture into Greggs and believe I can still tackle crusty bread!


Morning Amigo. I have to say, that’s a punishment from a higher authority for crossing Greggs threshold, but you don’t need me to tell you that. At least it’s just a crown, and easily mendable

So here’s a soft bun with bacon and black pudding, with ketchup and a Latte. That should prevent further destruction. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> You're open! Yay. I'll have what LJC's having but can you make it four slices please?


Morning Ditto. I am indeed open, and busy too.

So, to set off your Sunday, here’s four slices of well done toast dripping in butter. And here’s a few tissues to wipe your chin


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, glad you're back and in as fine a fettle as possible. I'll have a cappucino and a small croissant, please, I'm still recovering from the Patisserie Valerie Mille Feuille that shouted to me while I was waiting for a bus home from Oxford yesterday. The bus company thoughtfully provides an electronic board telling you if you've got time to dive into the shop before the next bus arrives.


Morning Robin. I couldn’t walk past a Mille Feuille either, I absolutely love it. Sounds like a great bus service

So, to allay your sins just slightly, here’s a small all butter croissant and a cappuccino. It is Sunday, after all


----------



## mikeyB

Phew, a busy morning. I’ve got to take a break for shopping and lunch and a couple of Trammies to get me set up for an afternoon of coffee and goodies.

Robin got me thinking, so I’ve persuaded Maggie to prepare a raspberry Mille Feuille for tomorrow.

 A new addition available today is old fashioned, but yummy. We’ve got a supply of Empire biscuits - they are two circular shortbread style biccies, sandwiching strawberry jam, topped with icing with half a glacé cherry in the middle. You just don’t see them these days, I can’t understand why. Older customers will remember them well. 

Anyway, I’ll be back later to serve any goody you want


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. I have to say, that’s a punishment from a higher authority for crossing Greggs threshold, but you don’t need me to tell you that. At least it’s just a crown, and easily mendable
> 
> So here’s a soft bun with bacon and black pudding, with ketchup and a Latte. That should prevent further destruction. Enjoy



How I wish it were easily mendable Mike. It took the anchoring spike with it so I need 4 further appointments for root canal work to try and save it which is apparently complex in this case compounded by my compromised immune system so prophylactic antibiotics may be needed and she intends to take each stage advisedly. She took 2 X Rays and really knows her stuff. No just gluing it back on I’m afraid. So a gap till the end of Nov 

Due to the cost, hubbie has been singing, ‘all I want for Christmas are my two front teeth’ so I suspect my gift is in the bag! 

How depressing...I’ll have another latte please and I’ll provide the brandy very discreetly!


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Phew, a busy morning. I’ve got to take a break for shopping and lunch and a couple of Trammies to get me set up for an afternoon of coffee and goodies.
> 
> Robin got me thinking, so I’ve persuaded Maggie to prepare a raspberry Mille Feuille for tomorrow.
> 
> A new addition available today is old fashioned, but yummy. We’ve got a supply of Empire biscuits - they are two circular shortbread style biccies, sandwiching strawberry jam, topped with icing with half a glacé cherry in the middle. You just don’t see them these days, I can’t understand why. Older customers will remember them well.
> 
> Anyway, I’ll be back later to serve any goody you want


We have them in local coop. Could I have one and a capuchino please when you are ready. Sorry about spelling.cream ducked cause got some gardening done. Gonna have a doze later.thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> How I wish it were easily mendable Mike. It took the anchoring spike with it so I need 4 further appointments for root canal work to try and save it which is apparently complex in this case compounded by my compromised immune system so prophylactic antibiotics may be needed and she intends to take each stage advisedly. She took 2 X Rays and really knows her stuff. No just gluing it back on I’m afraid. So a gap till the end of Nov
> 
> Due to the cost, hubbie has been singing, ‘all I want for Christmas are my two front teeth’ so I suspect my gift is in the bag!
> 
> How depressing...I’ll have another latte please and I’ll provide the brandy very discreetly!


Oh well, Amigo, as you said earlier, bits might fall off or cease functioning, but with the infrastructure intact we can still have a good moan.

Here’s another Latte which you can drink with a straw, which will fit nicely in the gap.


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> We have them in local coop. Could I have one and a capuchino please when you are ready. Sorry about spelling.cream ducked cause got some gardening done. Gonna have a doze later.thanks


Hi Carol. I thought Empire biscuits would be available over your side of the country cos that’s where they are still made. Can’t remember where, mind.

So here’s an Empire biscuit with a cappuccino ( a lovely combination, I might say) to enjoy before your siesta


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Hi Carol. I thought Empire biscuits would be available over your side of the country cos that’s where they are still made. Can’t remember where, mind.
> 
> So here’s an Empire biscuit with a cappuccino ( a lovely combination, I might say) to enjoy before your siesta


Thanks and zzzzz


----------



## grovesy

Never heard of Empire Biscuit had to Google. Says it a Scottish thing.


----------



## Amigo

Apparently they sell Empire biscuits in Greggs but that’s the Devil’s Parlour to me at the moment! 

I enjoyed an Irish coffee through a straw last night


----------



## mikeyB

Definitely a Scottish/North of England thing then, Amigo, the Empire biscuit. 

 I prefer an Irish Coffee with a straw to prevent the social embarrassment of a cream moustache.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, good to see you back in action just in time for my breakfast  please may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon Lucy, or whatever stage of the day you are at. I thought you must have been working. Are you back in harness tonight? (I only ask cos I need to know when to switch off the fryers tomorrow ).

Anyway, it’s good to see you again. Here’s a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

I’m just taking a twenty minute break. Have to nip down to the shop cos of forgotten ingredients, so I’m not being rude if I don’t don’t instantly respond, just disorganised


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon Lucy, or whatever stage of the day you are at. I thought you must have been working. Are you back in harness tonight? (I only ask cos I need to know when to switch off the fryers tomorrow ).
> 
> Anyway, it’s good to see you again. Here’s a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam. Enjoy




Thank you very much Mike, yes I'm working again tonight so will in for my brekkie tomorrow afternoon when I have risen from my pit


----------



## mikeyB

Right, back again. Best thing ever invented, the electric wheelchair.

Thanks for the info Lucy, I’ll get the garlic out just in case.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Well that bacon butty earlier set me up nicely for an exciting afternoon. When I took the dogs out the air ambulance was circling and I had to stop when it landed on the field in front of me. Apparently there had been an accident on the estate and the land ambo had called for the helicopter. I carried on with the dog walk but the looky-loos were already congregating 
I then returned and finished planting bulbs which will just have to try their best in the sodden ground, fed the dogs their dinner and sardines, prepared the lamb and veg for dinner and have now finally sat down. So much for a day of rest... OH has snoozed throughout though 
I feel the need of a large slice of gooey chocolate cake with vanilla ice cream and a mug of tea if possible please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon GG. Sounds like an exciting afternoon, if not for OH though. I discovered, by the way, that your new psoriasis treatment costs a four figure sum per injection, but NICE reckons it’s worth it because quite a few folk have been completely cured. I really hope that happens to you, and sod tax payers money.  Be a miracle if it does.

Anyway, as a reward for this afternoons efforts, here’s a big slice of gooey chocolate cake with a scoop of vanilla ice, and a mug of tea. Have a good relax.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Blimey! It's an injection every 4 weeks for the first 4 weeks and then monthly thereafter for life possibly if it works.....
Daft though - The dose is 300mg each time but it is administered in 2 injections of 150mg  why not just have one injection.
As they say 'I'm worth it'


----------



## mikeyB

I didn’t realise it was a lifetime commitment, I must admit, but it’s still worth it, making the jump from socially disabled to normal. Bikini next summer?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Holiday was booked in May!


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to draw a veil over the days proceedings, like you do with your pet parrot. I’ve enjoyed my first day back after an enforced break, hope you did too. I’ve certainly enjoyed using my shiny new iPad, it makes life  so much easier. Well, it makes doing this easier. 

I’ll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15 more or less on the dot, unless anything dramatic intervenes like Uma Thurman knocking on the door professing her undying love for me.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good nights sleep. 

I don’t know if you dream, but Gordon Strachan does. His dream of a World Cup place for Scotland is now over. You never win anything being a miserable sod. It’s worth remembering that as a life lesson...


----------



## Ditto

Mum doesn't remember Empire Biscuits; she's 83 She says maybe she was too poor?  Thanks for the toast, went down a treat.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

When you've finished your shinanagins with Uma Thurman , please could I have a bacon butty like yesterday and a mug of tea. Ta.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning All, I’m nice and refreshed with my Radox for Men Stimulating shower gel. Refreshed, not stimulated. I shall write a letter of complaint

Anyway, anyone fancy a brekkie?



Greyhound Gal said:


> When you've finished your shinanagins with Uma Thurman , please could I have a bacon butty like yesterday and a mug of tea. Ta.



Morning GG. If Uma Thurman had turned up, I wouldn’t be writing this, that’s for sure

So, in the absence of entertainment, here’s a white crusty roll, well buttered and loaded with crispy bacon with a touch of mustard. And a mug of tea. Enjoy


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Scrummy thankyou


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I’m off to get supplies and some lunch. Plus the papers to find the latest news about the walking dead, or the Tory leadership as it is sometimes known. 

I’ll be back later for coffee and goodies. Don’t forget, we’ve got raspberry Mille Feuille this afternoon thanks to Maggie’s efforts with ready made Filo pastry. (Life is too short to make your own)

See you soon


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.
Pins note on door. Mike I am out for a stroll for an hour or two, when I get back I’ll have worked up a bit if an appetite. A huge Nescafé, a Tuna melt and a nice wedge of Dundee cake would go down a treat, I should be back around 2 .45. 
Sees ya later.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I’m back and ready to go. As I said, raspberry Mille Feuille is available this afternoon, so get in early before Robin eats it all.

Coffee and goodies anyone? don’t make too much noise, Lucy will still be sleeping after her night shift, and we wouldn’t want her grumpy for her brekkie.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A Mille Feuille and a Dr Pepper would go down a treat please.
No excitement on dog walk this afternoon other than the usual autumn abundance of squirrels which keep the dogs amused and exercised


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon Mike did you see my note


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> A Mille Feuille and a Dr Pepper would go down a treat please.
> No excitement on dog walk this afternoon other than the usual autumn abundance of squirrels which keep the dogs amused and exercised


Afternoon GG. That would be an abundance of horrible grey squirrels I suppose. Kill ‘em all, I say. We have nice reds up here in the highlands, and no greys because the Pine Martens can catch them for their tea. No squirrels on Mull, though. They can’t swim.

Anyway, enough of the wildlife here’s a Dr Pepper ( which I loathe) and a slice of Mille Feuille (which I love) for you to enjoy and put your feet up


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon Mike did you see my note


Afternoon Lin. I did indeed see your note, so now you have returned from your mysterious assignation (I won’t press for an explanation, you being a lady and all)  here’s a Tuna Melt, a wedge of Dundee Cake and a mega Nescafé to enjoy.

(That’ll be me in trouble again )


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike. 
It’s been a long time since anyone called me a lady lol and no I’m not saying


----------



## mikeyB

Everyone’s a lady who steps across this threshold. Even Amigo. It’s like the Savoy. If you weren’t a lady, you wouldn’t be here by definition


----------



## Ditto

I dunno about the Savoy but once they wouldn't let me in the Midland. Just wait till I win the lottery I shan't go there, that'll show 'em. 

Got any chips?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ditto, the Midland has always had ideas above it’s station, so I shouldn’t worry. I’ve been turned away too, when I was a student, mind. 

And sure, I can do you a bowl of no guilt chips, it’ll take a short while, but one has to achieve the perfect crispy outside and soft floury inside. Maris Piper, of course. Enjoy Better than you’d get at the Midland, for sure.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well and in full working order 
I' m well rested after a good sleep and am starving, so may I have the usual brekkie, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Pleased you had a good sleep, it’s great when the weathers a bit iffy, then folk don’t now their lawns.

So, here’s a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam to help with tonight’s adventures. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Did someone mention chips 
Ooooo chips, big chunky chips , salt, vinegar and Tartare sauce -drool-


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. Alright, you can have some as well. Salt, Vinegar and Tartare Sauce are on the counter. The inner teenager strikes again.

Dunno what you were doing earlier today, but it’s certainly given you an appetite.


----------



## Robin

Eek, nearly missed the Raspberry Mille Feuille, not that I'd forgotten it, ( as if) but OH inveigled me out for a long walk this afternoon and then I remembered I'd meant to plant ( and squirrel proof) the crocus bulbs, and suddenly it's 5 o'clock. So I've worked up an appetite for a large slice, please Mike, if there's any left!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Catch your breath, there’s plenty left. I would have saved some for you anyway, as Maggie blames you for the idea

So here’s a double slice of raspberry Mille Feuille to enjoy at leisure. There’s a free Latte with that.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to beat a retreat. Another enjoyable day draws to a close. There’s enough Mille Feuille left for tomorrow if Robin doesn’t have the rest for brekkie.  Episode 5 of the current season of Outlander is available from today on Amazon. Yay

Nothing much happened on this day in history, though a couple of deaths catch the eye. In 1967, Che Guevara was captured and shot in Bolivia while fomenting revolution. Great career move, you can still get T shirts and posters with that iconic image of him 50 years after his death. When I was at Uni, every male student had a poster of Che in their room. Well, nearly all. I don’t suppose Michael Fallon did.

In 1974 on this day a completely different character died- Oskar Schindler, the German busnessman who saved 1200 Jews from the gas chambers. He was 66. There are now thousands of folk who are alive because of him. He died virtually skint. He is the only member of the Nazi party to be buried on Mount Zion in Jerusalem, in the Catholic cemetery.

Well, on those cheerful notes, I’ll leave you, but I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a good nights sleep everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Well done that man. Mind you, in the film he had an eye for the attractive, but we all have our peccadilloes. If I thought slashing on the lippy in an effort to avoid death by Bayer I'd have given it a go. 

Are you open yet? I want more chips. I might just get some today over the road but not have any lunch. I'm desperate for the taste of squashy chip.  Is it worth a spike or not? Hmmm...


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> There’s enough Mille Feuille left for tomorrow if Robin doesn’t have the rest for brekkie


Moi?
( I do, however, have my name written on a large restorative slice for when I get back from exercise class.)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Well that was all relatively quick and painless. Only 2 hours door to door with all bloods and X-ray in between. Now desperate for a mug of tea (fasting tests) and a bacon butty when you open please good sir.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, and good morning GG.

Fasting blood tests are always a pest. They never offer you a butty for after, do they? They just leave me to pick up the pieces of starving victims. 

So here’s a restorative crispy bacon butty and a mug of tea to remind you of proper diabetes care.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I'm not going to sleep until tonight so may I have a strong coffee and some of the Millie thing to keep me going please


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Mike I trust you are as well as you can be. 

GG I hate those fasting tests too, I trust you are replete and well watered now .

I rather fancy 2 crusty strong cheese and onion rolls and a large Nescafé please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, I'm not going to sleep until tonight so may I have a strong coffee and some of the Millie thing to keep me going please


Ooh, a night off. You’ll have to win the lottery or something, shift work is bad for your health. You might get diabetes, and you wouldn’t like that. 

So, we need to keep you going without you getting snippy, a fine balance needed. So here’s a slice of carb laden raspberry Mille Feuille and a strong coffee to give you a lift. Do call in when you start to flag


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. Mike I trust you are as well as you can be.
> 
> GG I hate those fasting tests too, I trust you are replete and well watered now .
> 
> I rather fancy 2 crusty strong cheese and onion rolls and a large Nescafé please Mike.


Morning Lin, keeping well, I hope? I’m in fair nick, with the help of opiates, admittedly, but that’s good enough for me till I get some sensible treatment.

So, 2 crusty Isle of Mull cheese and onion rolls and a large Nescafé coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Won’t I be glad when this room renovation is finished! It’s starting to shape up and look very nice now 

I’ll have a latte and a bacon butty please Mike dripping with butter and tomato ketchup. Slurp!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. When the guys have finished the room, can you send them round here, I need some urgent refurbishment

Anyway, here’s a a nice crispy bacon butty with oodles of butter and a dollop of ketchup plus a latte to enjoy

Sit back and watch other folk work. There’s nothing better


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it’s time for me to disappear for a wee while to get in some supplies and the papers, and have some lunch. 

I’ll be back later, refuelled and ready to serve coffee and goodies. To maintain standards, I expect Robin to be showered and decent before demolishing the Mille Feuille supply

See you later, gang


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I expect Robin to be showered and decent before demolishing the Mille Feuille supply


I can assure everyone I'm showered, and the little cloud of flies that followed me back from class has dispersed. Luckily Maggie has left a large portion out with my name on it, so I'll just help myself before I go out on this afternoon's little treat - a trip to Lidl for low GI bread, cheap chocolate and whatever's on offer.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, gang. I’ve had a right palaver getting logged on to this steam driven site. I can take a hint, but I made it through, so yah boo.

As Robin has finished off the Mille Feuille using despicable sneaky tactics,  would anyone like coffee and standard goodies, many of which are made by the blessed Tunnock’s?

(I bet Robin’s gone to Waitrose anyway, they don’t have Bentley Continental sized parking spaces at Lidl.)


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone, hope you are all well.

Mike, in need of a wee lift, a slice of Dundee cake, a couple of ginger nuts with a pot of builders tea, with skinny milk.

Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Well hi Hazel, I’ve missed you. Still, we can catch up on Saturday, which I’m really looking forward to. You can tell me then why you need a wee lift, but in the meantime here it is:

A slice of Dundee cake, two ginger nuts and a pot of builders tea with skinny milk. That would give a corpse a wee lift, never mind you


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> (I bet Robin’s gone to Waitrose anyway, they don’t have Bentley Continental sized parking spaces at Lidl.)


No no, there's plenty of space at Lidl for the Fiesta. ( the butler was washing the Bentley). Just did the most middle class shop ever, though, I have to confess, smoked salmon, sea bass, chocolate, and cheap biscuits for when we have the builders in.( or alternatively, for when our son comes home).


----------



## mikeyB

Cutting back on staff, eh, Robin? The footman washes my wheelchair, the butler would never dirty his hands with such things. And my builders get Wagon Wheels, not cheap biscuits. No austerity on my estate


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you are all on good form 

I'd love a hot chocolate with squirty cream and a flake, some Malted Milk biscuits to dunk and a large bowl of assorted Lindt truffles wrapped in the foil to savour whilst I sit and ponder on the world, thanks in hopeful anticipation .


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower, sorry for the slight delay, which involved a new tumble dryer. These things never happen at a convenient time. Anyway, while you await the second coming of a summons to the eye hospital, let’s pass the time with a collection of goodies.

So, first up is a hot chocolate with squirty cream and a flake. (Only squirty cream will do in this situation), with malted milk biscuits to dunk. I’ll give you a spoon for the yummy dregs. And then a bowl of assorted Lindt truffles to help you contemplate life, the universe and everything. 

Hopeful anticipation is good, worry isn’t. And as the Lindt truffles in your case are medicinal, they’re free on prescription


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, time for me to beat a retreat. Another enjoyable day draws to a close. There’s enough Mille Feuille left for tomorrow if Robin doesn’t have the rest for brekkie.  Episode 5 of the current season of Outlander is available from today on Amazon. Yay
> 
> Nothing much happened on this day in history, though a couple of deaths catch the eye. In 1967, Che Guevara was captured and shot in Bolivia while fomenting revolution. Great career move, you can still get T shirts and posters with that iconic image of him 50 years after his death. When I was at Uni, every male student had a poster of Che in their room. Well, nearly all. I don’t suppose Michael Fallon did.
> 
> In 1974 on this day a completely different character died- Oskar Schindler, the German busnessman who saved 1200 Jews from the gas chambers. He was 66. There are now thousands of folk who are alive because of him. He died virtually skint. He is the only member of the Nazi party to be buried on Mount Zion in Jerusalem, in the Catholic cemetery.
> 
> Well, on those cheerful notes, I’ll leave you, but I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie.
> 
> Have a good evening and a good nights sleep everyone.


I've watched season 1 but got 1&2 for Xmas, watched them all again season 1 only except last episode which upset me so I've been working my way up to it then start season 2. Maybe a job for when on holiday next week.loved the books


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, gang. I’ve had a right palaver getting logged on to this steam driven site. I can take a hint, but I made it through, so yah boo.
> 
> As Robin has finished off the Mille Feuille using despicable sneaky tactics,  would anyone like coffee and standard goodies, many of which are made by the blessed Tunnock’s?
> 
> (I bet Robin’s gone to Waitrose anyway, they don’t have Bentley Continental sized parking spaces at Lidl.)


Yes please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Carol, which particular goodies do you fancy? Sorry about yet another delay, I sneaked off to do a bit of meal prep. I could do a Tunnocks selection, to keep things Scottish, ditto Empire biscuits. Or a variety of cakes. Or, to keep things local, Dundee cake, with locally grown Almonds covering it. (Actually that’s a fib)


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I have to leave you to interact with real life. Our new tumble drier was installed today. I couldn’t do it because it sits on a shelf above the washing machine. Two local lads came and hoiked it into place this afternoon, and wouldn’t take a penny for doing it, because the old tumble drier works fine, and it was finding a new home with an old lady who has moved into the village. So it was a sort of barter chain. Everybody wins.

On the subject of winners, on this day in 1903 Mrs Emmeline Pankhurst, born in Moss Side, Manchester and five years widowed founded the Women’s Social and Political Union to fight for female emancipation in Britain. It took another couple of decades for equal voting rights. Just think, without her we wouldn’t have Margaret Thatcher or Theresa May, but I don’t think we can blame her for that. A good socialist was Emmeline. 

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. 

Have a good evening and a good nights sleep. And a good wake up, of course


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you are all on good form
> 
> I'd love a hot chocolate with squirty cream and a flake, some Malted Milk biscuits to dunk and a large bowl of assorted Lindt truffles wrapped in the foil to savour whilst I sit and ponder on the world, thanks in hopeful anticipation .


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Hi Carol, which particular goodies do you fancy? Sorry about yet another delay, I sneaked off to do a bit of meal prep. I could do a Tunnocks selection, to keep things Scottish, ditto Empire biscuits. Or a variety of cakes. Or, to keep things local, Dundee cake, with locally grown Almonds covering it. (Actually that’s a fib)


All except Dundee cake, but a bit clootie dumpling and custard would be yummy please


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to say, I won’t be serving tomorrow morning - haircut day. So I’ll be in after lunch. Sorry gang, beauty calls...


----------



## Ditto

> Mrs Emmeline Pankhurst, born in Moss Side, Manchester


Oh right, I presumed she was born at the house next to the Manchester Royal. You can go round it and it has a blue plaque and everything.  

No tea...I'm spitting feathers!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, sorry I’m late. Nothing wrong, just timing of people phoning me. 

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon Mike, nice hair cut! I hope you are keeping well, please may I have a coffee and 2 tunnocks teacakes please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. I am keeping well, but was just having a post lunch doze are you working tonight?

Anyway, _everyone_ wants health food these days. Here’s your contribution- 2 Tunnocks Teacakes and a coffee. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon everyone 

What Flower had earlier sounds delicious so I’ll have the same please. Just fancy a chocolate indulgence. Had a very busy day...


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. My chocolate indulgence after lunch was a couple of Bourbon biscuits.

Anyway, a busy day is a good excuse for chocolate, so here’s a couple of Tunnocks Teacakes and a coffee to relax with.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.  I’m exhausted after watching 3 men removing the grass which we laughingly called our lawn. I love watching other folks work lol, we even let them make their own cuppas .
So  a restorative Nescafé and a wedge of Dundee cake with custard will go down a treat right now please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin. What’s wrong with a meadow? Very much on trend these days, meadows. Annoy the hell out of the neighbours though, and on occasions lead to the police arriving to check you aren’t dead, now that milk isn’t delivered to build up. Oh well.

So to help you recover from the effort of watching others work, here’s a wedge of Dundee cake and custard, with a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

That was just the ticket , Thanks Mike.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm off again tonight, on tomorrow and Friday


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang, back to normal tomorrow. I’m off to cook a simple meal - gammon steaks topped with spicy scrambled egg, pasta salad and sugar snap peas. The sugar snap peas I noticed were grown in Kenya. There was supposed to be a famine in Kenya. Is it my fault? Makes you wonder. Certainly makes you feel guilty.

So, I’ll see you at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a pleasant nights sleep, everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, slightly late cos I was describing my morning rituals on Bubbsie’s new thread. Great fun. The first guy who posts “Get up, go downstairs, brew up and take up a cup of tea for the missus” had better watch out Mind, that would apply to any woman in the forum.

Anyone want some virtual brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Good  morning It’s a beautiful day here in E Kent.  I’m exhausted again, watching four men toiling away in the garden. Gravel laid and all finished now.
So Mike I’m in need of a restorative brekkie again Black pud, a runny fried egg, fried bread and a Nescafé are a must, I’ll leave the rest to you.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. My gardener laid the new gravel all on his own. He’s a big lad, mind. Runs on tea and Tunnocks caramel wafers. And my pension

So, brekkie - if we add potato cake, Lorne sausage and grilled tomato to your black pud, runny fried egg and fried bread that should be sufficient to restore you back to normal. Plus a Nescafé, of course. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, I fancy a corned beef and onion toastie please with a mug of tea. Awaiting delivery of a TV unit so stuck in a bit today.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Do they make TV units big enough for modern TVs? If so, will they get it through the door? Just wondering.

Anyway, brunch. That’s a new one on me, but sounds rather tasty. One corned beef and onion toastie coming up with a mug of tea to enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike that’s sounds scrumptious.
Nom nom nom nom


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, I fancy a corned beef and onion toastie please.


.
I’ve never thought of trying that no idea why as I love corned beef  and onions.

Now don’t get worried Mike, as I don’t think I’ve got any room left for a second brunch . I’ve got room for another Nescafé though, hint hint .


----------



## mikeyB

Keep it in mind for another day, Lin.

Here’s another Nescafé to perk you up


----------



## mikeyB

Right team, it’s time for me to go down to the shop to see what’s arrived in the Thursday delivery, and plot food for the next few days. Plus there’s an extra newspaper to read - The Oban Times. Catch up on cattle prices, domestic rows and folk arrested with a bagful of grass.

I’ll be back after lunch to serve coffee and goodies, and find out if Amigo has managed to unite TV and TV unit. 

See you later.


----------



## Seabreeze

A pot of tea and some jelly babies please Mike
Hope the cattle prices are doing well.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon gang. Back in action. The Oban Times was its usual dramatic self, with lots of photos of prizewinning Highland Coos. And other news of course, mainly about inadequate care homes and the jailing of a carer who nicked £6000 from her clients. Wicked 

And good afternoon Seabreeze, speaking of carers, hows your mum doing? Don’t let her anywhere near this bowl of jelly babies, but she can share the pot of tea


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Keep it in mind for another day, Lin.
> 
> Here’s another Nescafé to perk you up


I might just keep it in mind for this evening


----------



## Robin

Good afternoon, everyone, a sunny one here, and my plans to do a bit of hedge trimming have fallen by the wayside because I forgot to plug in the charger last night. So I've been out planting tulip bulbs instead, can't waste a sunny afternoon. I'd love a quick cup of tea and a piece of flapjack please, off to my GP in a mo for that annual box ticking exercise, the repeat prescription review.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon , Robin. It’s a bit grey, here, but should brighten up soon. And I’ve used that “forgot to plug in the charger” excuse as well in the past. You can only use it once or twice a year, so think on.

So here’s a swift cup of tea and chunk of flapjack to set you up

Best of luck at the docs. Is this the time to switch the Lantus for Levemir?


----------



## mikeyB

While I wait for orders, here’s an unnerving fact. 5,000,000 Tunnocks Caramel Wafer bars are made and sold every week. There’s a good reason for that. They’re yummy, and I’ve got some.


----------



## Hazel

Hello chums - got a stinking cold, feeling rotten.

So, can I have a large lemon tea and a whole packet of ginger nuts.

Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel. I hope your cold doesn’t prevent your Glasgow trip. Mind, if you give us all your cold you won’t be diabetic personality of the year

Still, with this treatment you’ll be right in no time. A large lemon tea coming up, along with a pack of ginger nuts unopened, so it’ll take you half an hour to get into them before you get out the carving knife. enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Best of luck at the docs. Is this the time to switch the Lantus for Levemir?


I've already done it! Got the nurse to swap it last week, without a murmur, so it's a fait accompli, (and I am currently in possession of about ten months worth, because she seems to have accidentally doubled up the prescription, there were two boxes waiting at the pharmacy.) Am on the 5th day of Levemir, and it's going well so far.


----------



## mikeyB

Presumably you are doing the 2/3 and 1/3 split morning and bedtime, or something similar. That’s what knocked my dawn phenomenon into the long grass, and I just felt better on it.


----------



## Amigo

Sorry about the cold @Hazel 

Well the tv cabinet thingy has arrived and is splendid. A light sliver grey to go with the room. Just back from visiting mum who is fine though a little emotional bless her. 

I’d like a foaming hot chocolate with a thick cream topping and sprinkles please...oh and marshmallows


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Presumably you are doing the 2/3 and 1/3 split morning and bedtime, or something similar. That’s what knocked my dawn phenomenon into the long grass, and I just felt better on it.


 At the moment I'm splitting two and a half units at bedtime and three and a half in the morning, and I'm getting a flat line all night. (More to the point I'm not dropping like a stone around 4pm when it kicked in with a vengeance and rising towards lunchtime when it ran out.) Still get feet hit the floor effect as soon as I get out of bed, but that's easily dealt with with a shot of Novorapid in advance of brekkie. I may experiment with tweaking the ratio as time goes on.
 I seem to need a couple of units less than Lantus, probably because most of the Lantus seemed to whoosh into the system all at once in the late afternoon.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Sorry about the cold @Hazel
> 
> Well the tv cabinet thingy has arrived and is splendid. A light sliver grey to go with the room. Just back from visiting mum who is fine though a little emotional bless her.
> 
> I’d like a foaming hot chocolate with a thick cream topping and sprinkles please...oh and marshmallows


Afternoon Amigo. Pleased that everything’s sorted to your satisfaction. Bet it doesn’t stop the arguments when football’s on, though 

Why is mum upset? Is she having one of those days where reality is colouring her pleasant life? It sometimes happens. 

Anyway, I bet she’s fine next time. And you’ll be fine after a foaming hot chocolate with cream topping, sprinkles and marshmallows. Here’s a spoon and a tissue to clear the sugary moustache that will appear. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> At the moment I'm splitting two and a half units at bedtime and three and a half in the morning, and I'm getting a flat line all night. (More to the point I'm not dropping like a stone around 4pm when it kicked in with a vengeance and rising towards lunchtime when it ran out.) Still get feet hit the floor effect as soon as I get out of bed, but that's easily dealt with with a shot of Novorapid in advance of brekkie. I may experiment with tweaking the ratio as time goes on.
> I seem to need a couple of units less than Lantus, probably because most of the Lantus seemed to whoosh into the system all at once in the late afternoon.


I’m surprised you’ve still got the morning rush. Mine flattened out very quickly. It’s still there, but very much reduced and not needing any correction. I’m on much bigger doses, though, 24 morning and 14 bedtime. I suspect if you try to eliminate it, you might end up with day and night time hypos.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I’m surprised you’ve still got the morning rush. Mine flattened out very quickly. It’s still there, but very much reduced and not needing any correction. I’m on much bigger doses, though, 24 morning and 14 bedtime. I suspect if you try to eliminate it, you might end up with day and night time hypos.


That's what I think. It is much reduced, mine used to start at 4am, now it doesn't til I actually get out of bed, and I don't seem to end up in double figures any more.
Just back from seeing the GP, she's so naughty, she knows it'll only take 30 secs, so she leaves calling me in til the last couple of minutes of my appointment time. One day I'll surprise her with a really knotty problem.( I've known her 25 years, she nearly had to deliver my second child on the bathroom floor at 3am, so I cut her some slack!)
I'd love another cup of tea, please, those waiting rooms are really hot, and I'll have a ginger nut if Hazel's managed to open the packet. ( I thought attacking it with a carving knife was standard procedure, not a last resort, it's what I always do)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well  
Please may I have a slice of banana loaf, if you've got any one the go, and a pot of Assam. I'm heading off back to bed for a couple of hours to prepare for tonight now the oh is home to take over the reins.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> That's what I think. It is much reduced, mine used to start at 4am, now it doesn't til I actually get out of bed, and I don't seem to end up in double figures any more.
> Just back from seeing the GP, she's so naughty, she knows it'll only take 30 secs, so she leaves calling me in til the last couple of minutes of my appointment time. One day I'll surprise her with a really knotty problem.( I've known her 25 years, she nearly had to deliver my second child on the bathroom floor at 3am, so I cut her some slack!)
> I'd love another cup of tea, please, those waiting rooms are really hot, and I'll have a ginger nut if Hazel's managed to open the packet. ( I thought attacking it with a carving knife was standard procedure, not a last resort, it's what I always do)


You won’t get any ginger nuts off Hazel, I can tell you that for nothing. I’ll open a new pack. With a carving knife, of course

Yes, if you aren’t going into double figures that’s probably as good as it’s safe to get. You might like to try an extra half unit at bedtime to see if that keeps the straight line going.

Anyway, back to the important stuff. Here’s a cup of tea and a fresh ginger nut to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well
> Please may I have a slice of banana loaf, if you've got any one the go, and a pot of Assam. I'm heading off back to bed for a couple of hours to prepare for tonight now the oh is home to take over the reins.


Afternoon Lucy. I was wondering what your comment might be on Bubbsies morning routine thread. Came across as a bit plaintive, which isn’t like you at all. Still, keeps a good cover for your nocturnal adventures.

And I always have a banana loaf somewhere, it’s almost a standard. So here’s a slice of that, and a pot of Assam. Have a peaceful mini kip, and pray that OH doesn’t come asking where the ketchup is


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it’s time for me to disappear. I’m committed to make lasagne, which is a typical T1 yah boo I’ve got insulin type of meal, which I don’t usually do that often, so I’ll hope you let me off

Nothing interesting happened on this day in history, unless you were a Boy Scout, as on this day in 1899 the siege of Mafeking started in the Boer War. The force led by Baden-Powell held out for 277 days. This turned his mind so much he founded the Boy Scouts. I was never a Boy Scout because they were all proddies, and I was a left footer. Catholics were already well served, but the Protestant lads had to go somewhere to get molested if their parents couldn’t afford public school. That’s my theory, anyway.

Taking of Religion, on this day in 1609, the song Three Blind Mice was published. This is thought to be the first non-religious song to be printed. 408 years old, and still in print. That’s one hell of an achievement for a bit of satire. 

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, but make that 16.15 for Lucy’s.

Have a good evening and a good nights sleep everyone, a low cramp night for Amigo, and an easy night for Lucy.


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. And a full nights sleep for Lin


----------



## Ditto

Are you open?



> 5,000,000 Tunnocks Caramel Wafer bars are made and sold every week.


Well, can I have three of 'em with a cup of tea with skim? 

What's satirical about 3 Blind Mice? Please explain because I iz fik...I'd really like to know.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. A bit late opening, sorry. Real life intervened.

Well, Ditto, apparently the three blind mice represent three Protestant martyrs who were burned at the stake by Queen Mary, who is the farmers wife. Her husband, Philip of Spain owned great swathes of land, hence the “farmer”. That’s the best guess, anyway. I’m not completely convinced.

Anyway, school over, here’s three Tunnocks Caramel Wafer bars and a cup of tea with skimmed milk. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

I should add, Ditto, that you aren’t fik. There’s a huge difference between not knowing things, and not being able to understand things. You now know why Three Blind Mice is satire. That’s an increase in knowledge, not intelligence.The difference is on telly tonight - Mastermind is a test of knowledge, Only Connect is a test of intelligence, so it would be a challenge to Mastermind winners.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, a useful quiet morning. I’ve got to leave now to get myself sorted and get some supplies and lunch. I guess there’ll be a late finish tonight cos there’s an India v Australia T20 game starting around 2.30.

I’ll see you later for coffee and goodies. Maggie is available for urgent stuff in the meantime.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Gang I’m back, just about. The shop was heaving - it’s rally weekend, so the girls in Spar are frantically restocking the beer shelves. I restocked my jelly babies for tomorrow’s trip to Glasgow. Fortunately, Rally folk don’t do jelly babies. I should tell you that the traditional opening event of the rally is the competition to see who can eat the most Tunnocks Teacakes in a minute. I suppose telling you that means that Ditto will be arriving with mum next year.

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well and looking forward to the Glasgow meet tomorrow . I'm not long up, so may I have a full English with extra hash browns and a big pot of Assam please. One more night to go then 6 nights off, whoppeeee


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everybody.  
I bet I could beat them all in the Tunnocks Tea cake eating competition 
Mike may I have a Nescafé, a black pud and soft fried egg sarnie and a nice gooey cream cake please.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well and looking forward to the Glasgow meet tomorrow . I'm not long up, so may I have a full English with extra hash browns and a big pot of Assam please. One more night to go then 6 nights off, whoppeeee


Afternoon Lucy. I am indeed looking forward to Glasgow. Makes a welcome change visiting the big city and not going to a hospital

So, for the last afternoon breakfast for a week, here’s a full English with extra hash browns and a family pot of Assam. Enjoy. No, revel in it


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. I am indeed looking forward to Glasgow. Makes a welcome change visiting the big city and not going to a hospital
> 
> So, for the last afternoon breakfast for a week, here’s a full English with extra hash browns and a family pot of Assam. Enjoy. No, revel in it




I'm looking forward to the updates of tomorrow's meet, after a nice long sleep lol


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> I bet I could beat them all in the Tunnocks Tea cake eating competition
> Mike may I have a Nescafé, a black pud and soft fried egg sarnie and a nice gooey cream cake please.


Afternoon Lin. Aye, I bet you could give them a good run for the money

So, in place of that, here’s a Nescafé, a black pud and soft fried egg sarnie, with a scrummy double cream  layered muffin with a dollop of cream on top. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, just done some hedge trimming as I remembered to plug the charger in, so I'm now in urgent need of a mug of tea and a custard slice, please Mike. The green waste bin is now full, so I've got another excuse not to hack any more off until it's emptied on Tuesday.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks that hit the spot Thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, just done some hedge trimming as I remembered to plug the charger in, so I'm now in urgent need of a mug of tea and a custard slice, please Mike. The green waste bin is now full, so I've got another excuse not to hack any more off until it's emptied on Tuesday.



Afternoon Robin. Green waste? No compost bin or shredder? That’s what the council do, then sell the compost. No excuse

While you ponder that, here’s a custard slice and a mug of tea to consume while feeling guilty. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. Green waste? No compost bin or shredder? That’s what the council do, then sell the compost. No excuse
> 
> While you ponder that, here’s a custard slice and a mug of tea to consume while feeling guilty. Enjoy


We've got four compost bins, two large leaf compounds and a shredder! The green waste bin is for the nasties we can't deal with, like all the clippings from the yew hedge, and thorny stuff we'd rather not deal with ourselves. No guilt here!


----------



## Amigo

Is this the confessional? I indulged in a custard doughnut earlier and have nicely nudged the dial up to 9. Won’t last long and the damage has now been done but I’ll have a glass of water and a dry cracker as punishment please


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> We've got four compost bins, two large leaf compounds and a shredder! The green waste bin is for the nasties we can't deal with, like all the clippings from the yew hedge, and thorny stuff we'd rather not deal with ourselves. No guilt here!



Fair enough, Robin.

You can compost yew, though, you just have to spread it thinly in the compost. The process breaks down the toxins if you leave it long enough. Honest.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Is this the confessional? I indulged in a custard doughnut earlier and have nicely nudged the dial up to 9. Won’t last long and the damage has now been done but I’ll have a glass of water and a dry cracker as punishment please


Afternoon Amigo. Well that isn’t going to last you through a Friday night bash is it? I will go through the symbolic motions of supplying you with a dry cracker and a glass of water, however.

I’ll see you later when the guilt has worn off


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Fair enough, Robin.
> 
> You can compost yew, though, you just have to spread it thinly in the compost. The process breaks down the toxins if you leave it long enough. Honest.


If you've got miles of yew hedge you can flog the clippings to companies that make tamoxifen, etc, but our Home isn't Stately enough to have the required quantity.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Well that isn’t going to last you through a Friday night bash is it? I will go through the symbolic motions of supplying you with a dry cracker and a glass of water, however.
> 
> I’ll see you later when the guilt has worn off



Oh I’ll need some virtual carbs for the night ahead Mike so I’ll ditch the guilt and have a selection of sandwiches and a chocolate brownie please with a nice pot of tea


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> If you've got miles of yew hedge you can flog the clippings to companies that make tamoxifen, etc, but our Home isn't Stately enough to have the required quantity.



Gosh, you learn something every day in this cafe. Didn’t know that about Tamoxifen. Ta, for that. I love little bits of info like that.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Gosh, you learn something every day in this cafe. Didn’t know that about Tamoxifen. Ta, for that. I love little bits of info like that.


I've been slightly inaccurate, it's not Tamoxifen, but two other cancer drugs.
http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/about-cancer/cancer-in-general/treatment/chemotherapy/yew-clippings


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Oh I’ll need some virtual carbs for the night ahead Mike so I’ll ditch the guilt and have a selection of sandwiches and a chocolate brownie please with a nice pot of tea


Quite right Amigo, guilt is such a wasteful emotion. That’s the only way that Theresa May can sleep at night.

So, here’s a tastefully arranged variety of sandwiches, with one or two with Heinz Sandwich Spread, a curious  creation that seems to have survived unchanged for decades. Plus a chocolate brownie and a pot of tea, that should set you up nicely for the evening, if you’re sorted for E’s and Whizz.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Quite right Amigo, guilt is such a wasteful emotion. That’s the only way that Theresa May can sleep at night.
> 
> So, here’s a tastefully arranged variety of sandwiches, with one or two with Heinz Sandwich Spread, a curious  creation that seems to have survived unchanged for decades. Plus a chocolate brownie and a pot of tea, that should set you up nicely for the evening, if you’re sorted for E’s and Whizz.



Any stimulants would be wasted where I go Mike and I never do E numbers. I might go mad with a bag of red chilli crisps though. I know how to live dangerously!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> I've been slightly inaccurate, it's not Tamoxifen, but two other cancer drugs.
> http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/about-cancer/cancer-in-general/treatment/chemotherapy/yew-clippings


Nonetheless, still interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> So, here’s a tastefully arranged variety of sandwiches, with one or two with Heinz Sandwich Spread, a curious  creation that seems to have survived unchanged for decades. .


Oh my I’d completely forgotten about Heinz Sandwich Spread, I used to adore it.
Two no three thick cremated slices of toast, we’ll buttered with a generous dollop of Scumptious sandwhich spread and a large Nescafé please Mike.

Going online later to look at carb and calorie content, hope it’s not too naughty.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Oh my I’d completely forgotten about Heinz Sandwich Spread, I used to adore it.
> Two no three thick cremated slices of toast, we’ll buttered with a generous dollop of Scumptious sandwhich spread and a large Nescafé please Mike.
> 
> Going online later to look at carb and calorie content, hope it’s not too naughty.



Oh the thought of sandwich spread makes me feel quite bilious  that and piccalilli!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, that’s why there’s a selection. I remember it from childhood picnics. I was astonished to see it in Spar, it seems such odd stuff to put on a sandwich. I love a good piccalilli, mind, specially on corned beef butties.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Oh the thought of sandwich spread makes me feel quite bilious  that and piccalilli!


I feel the same about piccalilli 
......................

YAY .It’s going on my shopping list for this weekend . Thanks for reminding me


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oh my I’d completely forgotten about Heinz Sandwich Spread, I used to adore it.
> Two no three thick cremated slices of toast, we’ll buttered with a generous dollop of Scumptious sandwhich spread and a large Nescafé please Mike.
> 
> Going online later to look at carb and calorie content, hope it’s not too naughty.


I wondered who would take the bait. Knew it wouldn’t be a youngster like Lucy.

So here’s three toasted doorsteps thickly buttered and spread with the now legendary Heinz Sandwich Spread and a Nescafé. Enjoy the nostalgia

To me, the greatest advantage of Sandwich Spread that I remember from childhood is that it looks the same going down as coming up.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I wondered who would take the bait. Knew it wouldn’t be a youngster like Lucy.


OI you saying I’m old 



> To me, the greatest advantage of Sandwich Spread that I remember from childhood is that it looks the same going down as coming up.



 I reckon it’s the carrots lol.


----------



## mikeyB

Not at all Lin, just less young


----------



## mikeyB

Right pals, it’s time for me to go. I won’t be here tomorrow because of the Glasgow meeting, where I will drink no alcohol and eat no chips. (One of those statements may turn out to be a fib). On the way home, I will be calling in at Loch Fyne to pick up a box of frozen langoustines and maybe a couple of Loch Fyne kippers. I’m not keen on oysters, for which Loch Fyne is famed.

Because the journey involves 7 hours travelling, including ferries, Sunday’s service is highly unpredictable.  My body may well be knackered, and I may need to take the day off in a Tramadol haze.  On the other hand, I may feel OK. I know this makes me sound like a wimp, but that’s just the way I am till I get some treatment. I’ll let you know Sunday morning. 

No history, tonight. Just the rather depressing news that it’s Marie Osmond’s Birthday. 58. That does make me feel old.

Have good evening everyone, a great night for Amigo, and a quiet one for Lucy. And have a good Saturday. 

Retired members should remember that Saturday is the day you go shopping, cash only, and coppering up at the checkout with all those money off vouchers you’ve found in Woman’s Weekly. Never mind the seven people behind you in Lidl, Saturday is the day for sport


----------



## Ditto

I went to 9 after a chippy in the week. Sometimes it's worth it! 



> apparently the three blind mice represent three Protestant martyrs who were burned at the stake by Queen Mary, who is the farmers wife. Her husband, Philip of Spain owned great swathes of land, hence the “farmer”. That’s the best guess, anyway. I’m not completely convinced.


Well, I never knew that, I thought it was just a nursery rhyme! 

I am gutted I'm not at the Glasgow meet tomorrow, I've never been to Glasgow. Determined to get there next year if WL will come with me to hold my hand.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> I went to 9 after a chippy in the week. Sometimes it's worth it!
> 
> Well, I never knew that, I thought it was just a nursery rhyme!
> 
> I am gutted I'm not at the Glasgow meet tomorrow, I've never been to Glasgow. Determined to get there next year if WL will come with me to hold my hand.


I thought it was just a nursery rhyme too.


----------



## Ljc

Hope you have a safe and pleasant journey tomorrow Mike.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon gang. Back in action. The Oban Times was its usual dramatic self, with lots of photos of prizewinning Highland Coos. And other news of course, mainly about inadequate care homes and the jailing of a carer who nicked £6000 from her clients. Wicked
> And good afternoon Seabreeze, speaking of carers, hows your mum doing? Don’t let her anywhere near this bowl of jelly babies, but she can share the pot of tea



Can't beat a cute Highland Coo  
oh that's despicable 

Thanks Mike, ahh I was at the campus library


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Right pals, it’s time for me to go. I won’t be here tomorrow because of the Glasgow meeting, where I will drink no alcohol and eat no chips. (One of those statements may turn out to be a fib). On the way home, I will be calling in at Loch Fyne to pick up a box of frozen langoustines and maybe a couple of Loch Fyne kippers. I’m not keen on oysters, for which Loch Fyne is famed.
> 
> Because the journey involves 7 hours travelling, including ferries, Sunday’s service is highly unpredictable.  My body may well be knackered, and I may need to take the day off in a Tramadol haze.  On the other hand, I may feel OK. I know this makes me sound like a wimp, but that’s just the way I am till I get some treatment. I’ll let you know Sunday morning.
> 
> No history, tonight. Just the rather depressing news that it’s Marie Osmond’s Birthday. 58. That does make me feel old.
> 
> Have good evening everyone, a great night for Amigo, and a quiet one for Lucy. And have a good Saturday.
> 
> Retired members should remember that Saturday is the day you go shopping, cash only, and coppering up at the checkout with all those money off vouchers you’ve found in Woman’s Weekly. Never mind the seven people behind you in Lidl, Saturday is the day for sport


Cu tomorrow. Safe journey


----------



## mikeyB

Had a great time in Glasgow, indulging haggis, neeps and tatties with the gang. (Who ate more sensibly) Great banter and chat. Mind you, had to take my electric wheelchair than the smaller purple ankle breaker, which is currently dead due to the charger behaving oddly. Rather more walking than I can usually undertake (that comment is for the DWP), same on the ferries. The total travel has utterly knackered me, though I don’t regret a single moment. I really mean that. Others will be posting photos to prove it.

Anyway, I’ve no intention of setting the alarm, so probably won’t be up till at least 11, and  first thing I know I will have to do is swallow a double shot Americano and two Tramadol. Anything else is a guess.

So I’d best say there’s no service tomorrow, but if you want to blame anybody it’s me, and my determination not to  let my problems stop me from having a good time. 

I’ll be back Monday morning at 10.15 for brekkie. I apologise for the loss of Sunday.

Anyway, Eggy told me to stay in bed all day. I take her advice as wise, particularly because of the wisdom in her choice of new cars.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Had a great time in Glasgow, indulging haggis, neeps and tatties with the gang. (Who ate more sensibly) Great banter and chat. Mind you, had to take my electric wheelchair than the smaller purple ankle breaker, which is currently dead due to the charger behaving oddly. Rather more walking than I can usually undertake (that comment is for the DWP), same on the ferries. The total travel has utterly knackered me, though I don’t regret a single moment. I really mean that. Others will be posting photos to prove it.
> 
> Anyway, I’ve no intention of setting the alarm, so probably won’t be up till at least 11, and  first thing I know I will have to do is swallow a double shot Americano and two Tramadol. Anything else is a guess.
> 
> So I’d best say there’s no service tomorrow, but if you want to blame anybody it’s me, and my determination not to  let my problems stop me from having a good time.
> 
> I’ll be back Monday morning at 10.15 for brekkie. I apologise for the loss of Sunday.
> 
> Anyway, Eggy told me to stay in bed all day. I take her advice as wise, particularly because of the wisdom in her choice of new cars.


Lovely to see you and heartened to see the help you got from a total stranger and Uller of course to put your wheelchair safely up the stairs.hope you are not too tired tomorrow.night night all


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I hope you had a great time at the meet, it was good to see the pics 
I won't be in today, best I stay away as I've got a vomiting bug 
Bgs keep getting higher (16.3 at the mo) can't test ketones as the darn meter won't work. Rang 111 and they've advised me to go to a&e, so that's where I'm heading, wish me luck!


----------



## Amigo

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I hope you had a great time at the meet, it was good to see the pics
> I won't be in today, best I stay away as I've got a vomiting bug
> Bgs keep getting higher (16.3 at the mo) can't test ketones as the darn meter won't work. Rang 111 and they've advised me to go to a&e, so that's where I'm heading, wish me luck!



Oh sorry to hear that Lucy. Take care and be well soon


----------



## grovesy

Good luck.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Had a great time in Glasgow, indulging haggis, neeps and tatties with the gang. (Who ate more sensibly) Great banter and chat. Mind you, had to take my electric wheelchair than the smaller purple ankle breaker, which is currently dead due to the charger behaving oddly. Rather more walking than I can usually undertake (that comment is for the DWP), same on the ferries. The total travel has utterly knackered me, though I don’t regret a single moment. I really mean that. Others will be posting photos to prove it.
> 
> Anyway, I’ve no intention of setting the alarm, so probably won’t be up till at least 11, and  first thing I know I will have to do is swallow a double shot Americano and two Tramadol. Anything else is a guess.
> 
> So I’d best say there’s no service tomorrow, but if you want to blame anybody it’s me, and my determination not to  let my problems stop me from having a good time.
> 
> I’ll be back Monday morning at 10.15 for brekkie. I apologise for the loss of Sunday.
> 
> Anyway, Eggy told me to stay in bed all day. I take her advice as wise, particularly because of the wisdom in her choice of new cars.


Ha ha! Very true! Lovely to see you again Mike. I was so envious of your haggis,neeps and tatties.  But as I said I was going out for dinner so couldn’t indulge, did make up for it mind, along with copious amounts of the fizzy stuff (and I don’t mean posh water!) tad delicate today, don’t think the new car will be getting an airing!


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I hope you had a great time at the meet, it was good to see the pics
> I won't be in today, best I stay away as I've got a vomiting bug
> Bgs keep getting higher (16.3 at the mo) can't test ketones as the darn meter won't work. Rang 111 and they've advised me to go to a&e, so that's where I'm heading, wish me luck!


Oh no. I hope they can help you and you’re better very soon.


----------



## Seabreeze

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I hope you had a great time at the meet, it was good to see the pics
> I won't be in today, best I stay away as I've got a vomiting bug
> Bgs keep getting higher (16.3 at the mo) can't test ketones as the darn meter won't work. Rang 111 and they've advised me to go to a&e, so that's where I'm heading, wish me luck!



Yikes
Hope you are getting sorted and recovering now.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm back!!! Anti Sickness jab (which was amazing), saline drip, general checks, prescribed anti sickness tablets and diarolyte  was seen straightaway, just as well as I really felt rough and new another vomit was imminent .


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Lucy, I thought I was in a bad way until I read your little adventure. I’m so glad you’ve been more or less sorted with jabs, drips and tablets, when all I needed was a day lounging on the bed reading the papers and watching footie.

I’m back in reasonable working order now, but I’m having another early night to make sure. This morning was weird, not only did I have the expected aches and pains and stiffness, but I woke with a headache. I can’t remember the last time I had a headache. But I’ll definitely be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15. 

The only disturbance this week is blood tests at the docs (TBA) and Friday morning in Oban for a routine diabetes appointment. As I’m registered with MyDiabetes My Way, I’ll see the blood results before the consultant, so I can get my excuses prepared. 

I’ll see you tomorrow. Don’t panic if I’m slightly late.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, slightly late as I suggested I might be. Delivery arrived of some stuff. Never mind, I’m back in work and almost fully fuelled up on caffeine, nicotine and other medications, so ready to go.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Ditto

Yes me please. Good morning. 

Cheese on toast with caramelised onions and a mug of skim tea if you have it? Wouldn't mind some nicotine too, can you spare a fag?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  I hope you’ve recovered from your travels Mike.
Yes I would love some brekkie , a large nescafe , I rather fancy Corned beef hash and my usual toast and marmalade please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Yes me please. Good morning.
> 
> Cheese on toast with caramelised onions and a mug of skim tea if you have it? Wouldn't mind some nicotine too, can you spare a fag?


Morning Ditto. A fag?? I vape.

Anyway, the rest of your request is fine (and tasty, I might say). Here’s cheese on toast with caramelised onions, and a mug of tea with skimmed milk. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  I hope you’ve recovered from your travels Mike.
> Yes I would love some brekkie , a large nescafe , I rather fancy Corned beef hash and my usual toast and marmalade please Mike.


Morning Lin. Yes, I am fully recovered from the travel, thanks. And the haggis and neeps and tatties. A judicious bolus meant that my BG didn’t rise above seven. Smug, I was 

So the challenge for you is the same

Here’s corned beef hash with a large Nescafé, and a couple of scorched doorsteps with butter and lime marmalade for you to enjoy


----------



## Ditto

> I vape...


My family does that, I never fancied it, but wouldn't mind a full strength Capstan, that first drag. Why is everything pleasurable bad for you?! 

The cheese on toast is going down a treat, thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it’s time for me to wander off and get some shopping - I didn’t leave the house yesterday, just sent the butler out to get the papers. And it might be an idea to stock up a wee bit, the ferries won’t be on this afternoon and possibly tomorrow morning. Breezy, apparently. 

I’ll see you later for coffee and goodies, whatever the weather


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon everyone. Went down to the shop in grey cloud, but it’s now sunny and not windy. Where has the weather gone? Doesn’t matter much, we can survive to the end of the week. Most importantly Mrs B has a jar of sliced lemons for G&Ts. Gotta get the vital stuff.

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well 
I'm feeling better after yesterday's health shenanigans, I haven't vomited since yesterday, yay! Anti sickness meds are amazing, everyone should be able to buy them over the counter lol!
I'm really craving a bacon sandwich (white bread and red sauce ) so may I have one of those and a pot of Assam please ​


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Dunno what happened there


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well
> I'm feeling better after yesterday's health shenanigans, I haven't vomited since yesterday, yay! Anti sickness meds are amazing, everyone should be able to buy them over the counter lol!
> I'm really craving a bacon sandwich (white bread and red sauce ) so may I have one of those and a pot of Assam please ​


Afternoon Lucy. Don’t worry, I can read the message despite the eccentric formatting, even in the dark like it is here at the moment

I’m pleased you’re feeling back to normal. So here’s a nice crispy bacon on white sandwich with ketchup and a pot of Assam to enjoy. I trust you’re not going into work


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

No, no work, and I'm going to ring in sick for my next shift as I don't think I'll be well enough by then.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, and everyone else. Just been round switching lights off, now the weird Saharan dust laden cloud as been blown away, and we have bright sunshine again.
I'd love a cup of tea, please, and something as unchristmassy as possible, maybe a custard slice. I'm still recovering from the shock at Sainsburys of seeing their bakery mince pies displayed prominently at the entrance to the store this morning.


----------



## Ljc

I see like me you believe in getting the important stuff in first .  
The usual breeze here decided  to play a practical joke with our washing, wrapped it around the line a few times lol, had the devil of a job finding the pegs. 

I’ve treated dad to some nice juicy prawns and myself to some cockles, these unfortunately are in a jar, but round here or even at Whitstable they don’t seem to know how to purge them, 

So now to important things. My tum   A Nescafé, would you by any chance have any bread pud , if so I’ll have a large slice please.


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> No, no work, and I'm going to ring in sick for my next shift as I don't think I'll be well enough by then.


I hope you’re starting to feel better. I think it’s wise to stay off work for a couple of days after a bug like that, even if you’re feeling well.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, and everyone else. Just been round switching lights off, now the weird Saharan dust laden cloud as been blown away, and we have bright sunshine again.
> I'd love a cup of tea, please, and something as unchristmassy as possible, maybe a custard slice. I'm still recovering from the shock at Sainsburys of seeing their bakery mince pies displayed prominently at the entrance to the store this morning.


Afternoon Robin. The weather here is not too bad, though the forecast for late afternoon, evening and tonight is a bit hair raising. Sunny intervals currently, lulling one into thinking it’s all f**t and no s**t. Never mind, it’s only weather.

So, to celebrate the sun, and ignoring Christmas with a will, here’s a custard slice and a cup of tea for you to enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, and everyone else. Just been round switching lights off, now the weird Saharan dust laden cloud as been blown away, and we have bright sunshine again.
> I'd love a cup of tea, please, and something as unchristmassy as possible, maybe a custard slice. I'm still recovering from the shock at Sainsburys of seeing their bakery mince pies displayed prominently at the entrance to the store this morning.


I actually bought a pack of their mini ones today


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I see like me you believe in getting the important stuff in first .
> The usual breeze here decided  to play a practical joke with our washing, wrapped it around the line a few times lol, had the devil of a job finding the pegs.
> 
> I’ve treated dad to some nice juicy prawns and myself to some cockles, these unfortunately are in a jar, but round here or even at Whitstable they don’t seem to know how to purge them,
> 
> So now to important things. My tum   A Nescafé, would you by any chance have any bread pud , if so I’ll have a large slice please.


Afternoon Lin. I do agree about those jars of cockles, I use them on seafood pizzas, and for sure they’re not properly purged. It’s not rocket science. If they don’t do it properly in Whitstable, then civilisation is on its knees.

Anyway, as you say, on to important stuff. Here’s a slab of nice crusty bread pudding and a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ljc said:


> I hope you’re starting to feel better. I think it’s wise to stay off work for a couple of days after a bug like that, even if you’re feeling well.




Thank you, I do feel better, but by no means fully recovered.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> I actually bought a pack of their mini ones today


Well, I must confess, I had a hot cross bun on Saturday!


----------



## mikeyB

Honestly, you 2, no sense of tradition. Worlds gone to pot if you ask me


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thank you, I do feel better, but by no means fully recovered.


You’re wise to stay off then.  You need time to recover.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Honestly, you 2, no sense of tradition. Worlds gone to pot if you ask me


we are naughty aren’t we


----------



## Hazel

how about a Xmas mince pie and a lemon tea please Mike - could do with cheering up.

my optician reckoned the migraines could be diet related.    she named a few trigger foods, sadly, it looks like maybe it is chocolate.   Now don't panic, I have not been gorging myself on Cadbury delights, but, I have been drinking a lot of Options hot chocolate lately.
My one diet treat


----------



## mikeyB

Clutching at straws that. See what happens without for a month, and if you are free of migraines, drink an Options and see what happens. Apart from anything else, I think there’s a about 20 ingredients in an Options drink before you  even get to cocoa. Try some 80% dark chocolate to see if it is the cocoa.

Right, having bored you with that, there’s just enough time to have retrieved a Christmas mince pie out of the deep freeze, defrosted and warmed it. That’s only because it’s it’s you, you know, I wouldn’t do it for the other heathens in this cafe.

So here’s a Mince pie and lemon tea for you to enjoy. Guranteed cocoa free, and to cheer you up


----------



## Hazel

Bless you Mike - true, but I have to find the cause, as until the last few months I never ever  had a migraine.    I could never understand the debilitating effect they caused.   I sure do now.

Warmed mince pie - yum yum


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> how about a Xmas mince pie and a lemon tea please Mike - could do with cheering up.
> 
> my optician reckoned the migraines could be diet related.    she named a few trigger foods, sadly, it looks like maybe it is chocolate.   Now don't panic, I have not been gorging myself on Cadbury delights, but, I have been drinking a lot of Options hot chocolate lately.
> My one diet treat


I hope it’s not the options chocolate causing your migraines.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Bless you Mike - true, but I have to find the cause, as until the last few months I never ever  had a migraine.    I could never understand the debilitating effect they caused.   I sure do now.
> 
> Warmed mince pie - yum yum



You should talk to your doctor. It’s very unusual to start migraine at our sort of age. There are medications, some given by injection, which won’t bother you, that can switch off a migraine if given early enough. Sure, look for a trigger, but that can be a laborious process. 

I know I take the odd day off, but I can’t have customers going crook, think of my profits.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I know I take the odd day off, but I can’t have customers going crook, think of my profits.


You’re all heart


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> You’re all heart


Aye, Lin, a positive saint, me.


----------



## Amigo

I’ll have a hot chocolate with whipped cream, a flake, marshmallow and sprinkles please Mike. I won’t need food with that lot. I need something comforting and cheery on this bleak night.


----------



## mikeyB

Evening Amigo. Isn’t OH comforting and cheery? Or are you all huddled in the cellar waiting for the house to disappear into the North Sea? 

Ah, well, before you disappear to Oz, here’s a hot chocolate all in to comfort you. And the cowardly lion, tin man and scarecrow. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Evening Amigo. Isn’t OH comforting and cheery? Or are you all huddled in the cellar waiting for the house to disappear into the North Sea?
> 
> Ah, well, before you disappear to Oz, here’s a hot chocolate all in to comfort you. And the cowardly lion, tin man and scarecrow. Enjoy



No answer to that Mike except slurp slurp dunk dunk!


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to go and engage with reality and some instant cooking. Can’t spend a long time cooking anything in case the power lines go down. 

Somebody who never cooked a thing in her life, Marie Antoinette, Queen of France was, on this day in 1793, guillotined after being found guilty of treason, along with her husband Louis XVI. If you think that was a bit harsh, we did the same to our Charles I, on the same charge. Trouble was, in France that ended the monarchy, where here it just paused it. One of history’s lost opportunities.

On a cheerier note, today is Angela Lansbury’s birthday. Granddaughter of ex communist pre war Labour Leader George Lansbury. And still working at 92. She’s been playing Angela Lansbury for more than 80 years. What a trouper.

I’ll see you tomorrow at 10.15 approx for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a good nights sleep, specially Hazel and Lucy who have notes excusing them from PE. Wake up better


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. Hope the sick parade is empty this morning, and you all are ready to face the excesses of the cafe, I also hope that those of you in the path of the latest storm survived with health and home intact. And your wallets. 

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, ferries are running normally to Mull, so I’ve got a supply of Loch Fyne kippers in. Deeeeelicious


----------



## Robin

Morning all, bright and sunny here, not much in the way of gales to speak of, but it seems to have blown all the warmth out of the atmosphere, it was a bit nippy going down to exercise class this morning.
Anyway, it worked up an appetite, so I'd love a pair of kippers, please Mike, for a late breakfast. 
Any chance Maggie could try her hand at square individual fruit pies, if she's not too busy with the Heckle biscuits? I've come over all nostalgic.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. If you mean like the old Lyons fruit pies, that’s no bother. I’ll get Maggie on to it for tomorrow if that’s OK. Nothing like a bit of nostalgia. I liked the black currant one. Heckle biscuits are no real effort. The reason Kaylz can’t find them for sale is that they just aren’t that interesting. 

Anyway, pleased you enjoyed your morning, so now’s the time to undo all the good it’s done you.

So  here’s a pair of yummy buttery Loch Fyne kippers to enjoy.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. If you mean like the old Lyons fruit pies, that’s no bother. I’ll get Maggie on to it for tomorrow if that’s OK. Nothing like a bit of nostalgia. I liked the black currant one. Heckle biscuits are no real effort. The reason Kaylz can’t find them for sale is that they just aren’t that interesting.
> 
> Anyway, pleased you enjoyed your morning, so now’s the time to undo all the good it’s done you.
> 
> So  here’s a pair of yummy buttery Loch Fyne kippers to enjoy.


Thank you Mike, yes, those are the pies I mean, I've put a picky up on Kaylz's thread. Blackberry and apple were my favourite.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I’ve got to go off and get myself sorted, and get some supplies in. A quiet morning for sure, but at least I managed to read the latest NewScientist. I like to convince myself I understand it all

I’ll see you later for coffee and goodies.

By the way, Robin, blackberry and apple are on Maggies to do list


----------



## Seabreeze

Good afternoon
Another October summers day with a good breeze for flying kites!  probably too windy for that, probably off the Beaufort scale!
mmmm apple pie, apple tart...I've a load of cooking apples off the tree to use....

A pot of tea and essay research enhancing toast marmite soldiers please with a bowl of jelly babies to keep me going.


----------



## Carolg

Making real healthy soup, so can I have a couple of stem ginger cookies and hot chocolate with the works please, when you have a moment. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I’m back in action for the afternoon, with two fine ladies chomping at the bit for sustenance...



Seabreeze said:


> Good afternoon
> Another October summers day with a good breeze for flying kites!  probably too windy for that, probably off the Beaufort scale!
> mmmm apple pie, apple tart...I've a load of cooking apples off the tree to use....
> 
> A pot of tea and essay research enhancing toast marmite soldiers please with a bowl of jelly babies to keep me going.


Afternoon, Seabreeze. You’re right - Marmite is brain food. Pity it’s revolting for half the population, but somebody has to be stupid I suppose.

So here’s toast soldiers with marmite, and a bowl of jelly babies. Perfect for study

Don’t mix the two please, I don’t want to get the mop and bucket out.



Carolg said:


> Making real healthy soup, so can I have a couple of stem ginger cookies and hot chocolate with the works please, when you have a moment. Thanks


And good afternoon Carol. Hope you weren’t damaged by the storm last night. Bet it was breezy over in Fife. Always is, mind, from memory

So here’s two stem ginger cookies and hot chocolate with all the bells and whistles. Enjoy

(Spoon and tissue supplied)


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, I’m back in action for the afternoon, with two fine ladies chomping at the bit for sustenance...
> 
> 
> Afternoon, Seabreeze. You’re right - Marmite is brain food. Pity it’s revolting for half the population, but somebody has to be stupid I suppose.
> 
> So here’s toast soldiers with marmite, and a bowl of jelly babies. Perfect for study
> 
> Don’t mix the two please, I don’t want to get the mop and bucket out.
> 
> (Spoon and tissue supplied)



pffffffttt! not stupid, just weird! I was told there those who hate marmite and then there are those who are weird!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, I hope the storm wasn't too bad for you @Carolg.
Afternoon Mike, I'm relieved to see the cafe still standing and you and Maggie OK 
Is the blackberry and apple pie ready yet ? If so please may I have a portion of that with cream, a pot of Assam and a Heckle biscuit on the side, please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Sounds like you’re well on the mend. Maggie is just bringing out the individual fruit pies from the oven. She did the heckle biscuits in no time over lunch. 

So, as luck would have it, you can have a blackberry and apple pie with cream and a Heckle biscuit with a pot of Assam. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> pffffffttt! not stupid, just weird! I was told there those who hate marmite and then there are those who are weird!


I’m definitely weird. I don’t like Marmite on toast, but I could eat Twiglets by the bucket load. How does that work?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> I’m definitely weird. I don’t like Marmite on toast, but I could eat Twiglets by the bucket load. How does that work?




I like both twiglets and marmite on toast, however, I prefer Bovril on my toast


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, I’m back in action for the afternoon, with two fine ladies chomping at the bit for sustenance...
> 
> 
> Afternoon, Seabreeze. You’re right - Marmite is brain food. Pity it’s revolting for half the population, but somebody has to be stupid I suppose.
> 
> So here’s toast soldiers with marmite, and a bowl of jelly babies. Perfect for study
> 
> Don’t mix the two please, I don’t want to get the mop and bucket out.
> 
> 
> And good afternoon Carol. Hope you weren’t damaged by the storm last night. Bet it was breezy over in Fife. Always is, mind, from memory
> 
> So here’s two stem ginger cookies and hot chocolate with all the bells and whistles. Enjoy
> 
> (Spoon and tissue supplied)


Yum yum. Thanks. My swing was blown over so Daughter coming tomorrow and we will put bits in shed and frame somewhere peaceful


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I like both twiglets and marmite on toast, however, I prefer Bovril on my toast



I would keep things like that under wraps if I were you, Lucy. Does your husband know?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> I would keep things like that under wraps if I were you, Lucy. Does your husband know?




Lol! I would like to point out I don't have twiglets on my toast


----------



## mikeyB

That wasn’t the most outre idea - in fact, twiglet butties on white bread sounds like a teen treat. No, it was the Bovril on toast. It would look  like old blood ...oh, of course.....


----------



## mikeyB

Maggie is going spare. I’ve just told folk how to make Kunzel cakes over on Kaylz’s thread about foods we remember but can’t get any more. So to be fair, I won’t ask her to make any unless you ask. Bit more prep and skill than usual, so they would be a premium item.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> That wasn’t the most outre idea - in fact, twiglet butties on white bread sounds like a teen treat. No, it was the Bovril on toast. It would look  like old blood ...oh, of course.....



It's delicious, especially after a busy nights work.....


----------



## mikeyB

Right peeps, my iPad and I are both running out of energy, so I’d better close up the shop.

If any if you are brassed off with the government giving tax breaks to rich folk who already avoid paying tax at every opportunity, remember this day in 1931 when Al Capone wend to jail for tax avoidance. He got 11 years. In this country folk just get bigger bonuses. Different days, different ways. Capone was released after 8 years suffering from syphilitic dementia. Died in 1947. 

I’ll be back at 10.15 or thereabouts tomorrow for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a good nights sleep, everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I’m up and about, and ready to corrupt with virtual fantasies. 

Or maybe just brekkie


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I hope you are as well as possible.  I don’t need any corrupting lol. 
Some brekkie would be nice. A Nescafé and three doorsteps of cremated toast and strawberry jam please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. I know you don’t need corrupting. Job done and dusted. 

I appear to be quite well, thanks. Everything in working order. Well, almost everything 

So, a light breakfast this morning - three scorched doorsteps with strawberry jam and a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, while nobody’s around I’m going to sneak off to get myself sorted and get some lunch. I’ll be back after lunch for coffee and goodies, which now include Heckle biscuits and recreated Lyons square fruit pies in a variety of flavours. 

See you later, gang


----------



## Carolg

Hello. Missed you all earlier as out in garden, potting bulbs, squeezing a swing into shed and planting garlic and onions. Now, lazing with home made soup and a cuppa before having a doze.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon gang. Tell you what, I’m really slowed down today. This Parky business is fascinating, different every day. But it’s everything in slow motion today. I actually had a sit down shower this morning. That’s weird too. Tricky doing the rude regions, but job done. (Is that TMI?)

Anyway, wholesomely cleansed and comfortably fed, would anyone like coffee and goodies?


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, sorry to hear you're having a slowed down day, hope things perk up again. Can you serve pastry goods sitting down? I've been looking forward to my square blackberry and apple pie. To be truly nostalgic, I should take it outside for a picnic, but if the weather outside the cafe is anything like here, it'll get covered in drizzle, so I'll have it in the warm, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Things will perk up again, as I said, that’s the nature of the condition. Anyroad up ( as your northern in laws might say) it’ll be better on medication.

So, here’s your treat, a square blackberry and apple pie, indistinguishable from the Lyons original. Have a great wallow in nostalgia


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, having a shower sitting is sensible if you're having a slow or off day, safer than falling over  
Please may I have a black berry and apple with ice cream, a couple of Heckle biscuits and a pot of Assam


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Yes, it’s not often I’m sensible, but you’re right of course. I have to keep reminding myself I’m disabled, not elderly, mind Are you feeling back on top form?

Of course you can have a blackberry and apple pie with ice cream, and a couple of Heckle biscuits to dip in the ice cream, with a pot of Assam. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

Siesta time over. Could I have a wee cup of fruit tea and join in nice chat please. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Siesta time over. Could I have a wee cup of fruit tea and join in nice chat please. Thanks


Hi Carol. More folk should have a siesta. Sleep does you good. 

So here’s a cup of raspberry and elderflower tea to wake you up and fill you with vitamins, ring and autumn combined. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Hi Carol. More folk should have a siesta. Sleep does you good.
> 
> So here’s a cup of raspberry and elderflower tea to wake you up and fill you with vitamins, ring and autumn combined. Enjoy


Thanks. Maybe I will be awake this evening now instead of zzz through rubbish on tv


----------



## mikeyB

declan88 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Is this a real or virtual place?
> 
> I can't see any link to it?  I,m probably being a bit dim
> 
> Declan


Hi Declan, this is virtual. It’s an escape from the humdrum noise of the rest of the forum, a fantasy escape from  real life and diabetes. An area of peace and quiet. Here you can eat, snack, consume anything your fantasy can think of - it’s all virtual calories.

Yo can always find the place - it’s pinned at the top or second place in  the “Off the Subject” forum.

So if you’ve ever wished you could have a full English with extra toast in the morning, or a huge slice of cake in the afternoon, this is the place to come. Calorie and insulin free. And if you just feel fed up, drop in for a cup of tea and a cheer up.


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
Did you say twiglets? Can I have a bag of them and a Tunnocks teacake to take out please  for 'ron....... (later on!).


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon folks...just showing my face after a busy day.

I’ve just had a very nice home made Moroccan lamb tagine but could manage a virtual pud and a cup of tea please. No scented or herbal brews for me, just the workman’s teabag brew  A lovely slice of lemon cake would go down very nicely.


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Hi Mike
> Did you say twiglets? Can I have a bag of them and a Tunnocks teacake to take out please  for 'ron....... (later on!).


Hi Seabreeze, good to see you. I trust your mum is in good shape, and you aren’t swamped with paperwork.

Here’s a bag of Twiglets (Christmas size, that’s all they had in the cash and carry) and a Tunnocks Teacake, fortunately normal size. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon all. Mike may I have a large coffee and a wedge of bread pud please.
I'm having pud before dinner today just to be different


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon folks...just showing my face after a busy day.
> 
> I’ve just had a very nice home made Moroccan lamb tagine but could manage a virtual pud and a cup of tea please. No scented or herbal brews for me, just the workman’s teabag brew  A lovely slice of lemon cake would go down very nicely.


Afternoon Amigo.  Hope the busy day didn’t bore you stupid. That lamb Tagine sounds good. I estimate the air ambulance could get me to your gaff in about 95 minutes, so keep it warm 

So, here’s a mug of proper tea, Yorkshire blend, and a slice of lemon drizzle. That’s two of your 5 a day then, assuming Apricots in the tagine. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon all. Mike may I have a large coffee and a wedge of bread pud please.
> I'm having pud before dinner today just to be different


Hi Lin. Nothing wrong with having your afters before. It is mainly bread and eggs, after all.

So here’s a large Nescafé and a slab of crispy top bread pudding to enjoy as an _amuse_ _bouche_ before dinner


----------



## mikeyB

OK gang, time I closed up and covered some minute (as in time) steaks in flour, egg and Pangko breadcrumbs before their brief acquaintance with hot rapeseed oil in my nice new Circulon frying pan.

Out of the frying pan into the fire, on this day in 1910 was Dr Crippen, who started his trial for murdering his missus. He was, of course, ultimately found guilty and was hanged. Doctors, eh ? Daft bugger, should have gone to Relate. 

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15ish for brekkies (still got some Loch Fyne kippers) 

Have a good evening everyone, and a good nights sleep.

Tomorrow I will be posting in the news forum about the benefits of a good nights sleep. It’ll terrify you.


----------



## mikeyB

Happy Diwali to any Hindu customers.  Light up the sky, folks

I’ve got to take this morning off. Nothing medical, so don’t worry, it’s just life things. I’ll be back as usual this afternoon.

Tomorrow morning is also a no go. I’ve got to go over to Oban for a diabetes appointment, but again, I’ll be back as usual in the afternoon.

Sorry about these disruptions to service.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for my late arrival. Ready and able to serve coffee and goodies.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for my late arrival. Ready and able to serve coffee and goodies.


Hello. Can I have a black pudding and soft fried egg roll with brown sauce and a coffee with milk please. Been for bloods and need to replace the three vials the vampire stole. Thanks


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well and had a good sleep last night with lots of NREM sleep and dreams 
Have you got any chocolate cake on the go? If so may I have a big wedge of that and a pot of Assam, please  If not I'll have whatever cake you have on the go (not Dundee though )


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Hello. Can I have a black pudding and soft fried egg roll with brown sauce and a coffee with milk please. Been for bloods and need to replace the three vials the vampire stole. Thanks



Afternoon Carol. Good plan to get the scoffing in after the blood tests

Here’s a black pud and soft fried egg roll, with added brown sauce, and a milky coffee to enjoy and replenish stores


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Carol. Good plan to get the scoffing in after the blood tests
> 
> Here’s a black pud and soft fried egg roll, with added brown sauce, and a milky coffee to enjoy and replenish stores


Thanks and a jolly good craick as well


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well and had a good sleep last night with lots of NREM sleep and dreams
> Have you got any chocolate cake on the go? If so may I have a big wedge of that and a pot of Assam, please  If not I'll have whatever cake you have on the go (not Dundee though )


Afternoon Lucy. I thought posting that thread would get a big response, but what I didn’t expect was a big response from wimmin. I’ve always had dreams, still do, but Parkinson’s can have an odd effect on dreaming, which I don’t want to discuss here. (There, that’s got you wondering) 

And I do have chocolate cake, from which you can have a big wedge, and of course a pot of Assam. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
dreams? hmmmmm weird stuff - 'nuff said!
Can I have a bowl of tomato soup with a dish of cheese footballs or wotsits if you don't have them. Like to float them on the top mmmm


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. I thought posting that thread would get a big response, but what I didn’t expect was a big response from wimmin. I’ve always had dreams, still do, but Parkinson’s can have an odd effect on dreaming, which I don’t want to discuss here. (There, that’s got you wondering)
> 
> And I do have chocolate cake, from which you can have a big wedge, and of course a pot of Assam. Enjoy



Thank you Mike, although I'm Lucy, not Lin, memory playing tricks? Perhaps you need more sleep 
I would never ask a man what he dreams off


----------



## mikeyB

Nope, just a typo, honest. Now corrected. It’s not the content of the dreams. I’ll explain on the other thread.


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon folks and folkesses, just back from visiting my mum who in keeping with the topic was singing one of her favourite songs, ‘when I grow too old to dream’ at the top of her voice. She’s always been able to sleep for England and apparently slept through the blitz but still has dementia bless her.

Right, time for a nice cup of tea and a wedge of your very fine chocolate cake whilst I ponder what to make for tea (dinner to posh people).

Been another busy day and a wet one too.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon everyone. I need a cuppa and a piece of cake that doesn't have dried fruit in it, please Mike. Only because I've been staring at raisins etc all afternoon making mincemeat while I've got windfall cooking apples to hand. I don't usually do this til mid October, but it suddenly dawned on me, it is mid October. Got to put the brandy in it next. (A spoonful for the jar, a spoonful for me, you know how it goes.)


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you're all doing well.

I would love a big dish of hot rice pudding with a nutmeg crust and a large frothy latte please to warm my bones. Just got soaked in town and have had to give my plaster cast a blow dry!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon folks and folkesses, just back from visiting my mum who in keeping with the topic was singing one of her favourite songs, ‘when I grow too old to dream’ at the top of her voice. She’s always been able to sleep for England and apparently slept through the blitz but still has dementia bless her.
> 
> Right, time for a nice cup of tea and a wedge of your very fine chocolate cake whilst I ponder what to make for tea (dinner to posh people).
> 
> Been another busy day and a wet one too.


Hi Amigo. It’s bringing you up that gave your mum sleepless nights, is my guess.  Actually, this sleep thing can’t be the only cause of dementia. At least one other is shit happens.

Anyway, after a busy day you deserve to treat yourself. Here’s a wedge of chocolate cake and a cup of proper tea to enjoy

Have a good relax. I’m using the rest of the minute steak to make beef with green peppers in black bean sauce with noodles for tea tonight. 10 minute meal.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon. Did someone call  
Mike is their any chance a Coke and a full bowlful of butterscotch Angel delight , if not a big bowl of thick hot custard will do nicely TA.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. It’s bringing you up that gave your mum sleepless nights, is my guess.  Actually, this sleep thing can’t be the only cause of dementia. At least one other is shit happens.
> 
> Anyway, after a busy day you deserve to treat yourself. Here’s a wedge of chocolate cake and a cup of proper tea to enjoy
> 
> Have a good relax. I’m using the rest of the minute steak to make beef with green peppers in black bean sauce with noodles for tea tonight. 10 minute meal.



One of my son’s favourites is beef in black bean sauce. 

I’m making a good hearty mince and dumplings with mash and vegetables.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I would love a big dish of hot rice pudding with a nutmeg crust and a large frothy latte please to warm my bones. Just got soaked in town and have had to give my plaster cast a blow dry!


Afternoon Flower. Does it always rain round your gaff? That hair dryer doesn’t half get a workout on your cast. I hope you got the VAT knocked off when you bought it as a medical aid

Anyway, to warm you on the inside, here’s a big bowl of hot rice pud with a crispy nutmeg skin, and a hot frothy Latte. That’ll warm them bones for sure


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon. Did someone call
> Mike is their any chance a Coke and a full bowlful of butterscotch Angel delight , if not a big bowl of thick hot custard will do nicely TA.


Afternoon, Lin. I do have all flavours of Angel delight. I threw out a banana one that was best before August 1973. When we were kids, we used to make strawberry angel delight butties with white sliced bread. Yummy.

So here’s a big bowl of butterscotch Angel Delight and a Coke to wallow in childhood memories. 

We drank Tizer with ours.


----------



## Flower

Lovely stuff thanks Mike . I've done it again, why did I mention rice pudding- just checked the cupboards and fridge and not one grain of rice to be seen- I do have nutmeg though! 

I only ever seem to use my hairdryer on my cast, I leave my flowing locks to dry au naturel !


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> One of my son’s favourites is beef in black bean sauce.
> 
> I’m making a good hearty mince and dumplings with mash and vegetables.


That’s mince and tatties. Tatties _are_ the vegetable.


----------



## Robin

*presses nose to windowpane* Any cake coming my way yet? Or am I Persona non Grata for mentioning Christmas related goods?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Apologies for missing you, the page flipped over on the iPad while I was replying to Amigo, and I omitted to check back for waifs and strays. I don’t mind Christmas stuff being mentioned, specially as mincemeat has to be matured for at least three years to reach its best.

So here’s a wedge of chocolate cake - as I’ve got it out- and a cup of tea to reward your efforts. As an apology for poor customer service, that’s free.


----------



## Carolg

Here,s me making roasted vegetables and wondering what to do with chicken bits. Decided to put them in garlic and sesame oil and cook on grill. Not convinced it will be ok, but low carb and what's left of veg will go in soup maker for tomorrow. Not as good as rice pudding but will fill a hole


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Lin. I do have all flavours of Angel delight. I threw out a banana one that was best before August 1973. When we were kids, we used to make strawberry angel delight butties with white sliced bread. Yummy.
> 
> So here’s a big bowl of butterscotch Angel Delight and a Coke to wallow in childhood memories.
> 
> We drank Tizer with ours.


Oh yes Tizer , I remember it well.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Here,s me making roasted vegetables and wondering what to do with chicken bits. Decided to put them in garlic and sesame oil and cook on grill. Not convinced it will be ok, but low carb and what's left of veg will go in soup maker for tomorrow. Not as good as rice pudding but will fill a hole


If you need any ....errr.... help   I’m most willing to com e and give a hand


----------



## mikeyB

That should be fun, Lin, East Kent to Fife. Only take about 9 hours by train


----------



## Ljc

Oh dear I saw Wotsits mentioned earlier and now I have a serious craving for an old favourite.
A wotsit and strong cheddar sarnie and a hot chocolate please Mike.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> If you need any ....errr.... help   I’m most willing to com e and give a hand


Feel free. I will get kettle on


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I don’t mind Christmas stuff being mentioned, specially as mincemeat has to be matured for at least three years to reach its best.


Chance would be a fine thing! Ours gets eaten. I do have one jar of last year's left which should be coming along nicely by now.
Ta for the choccy cake, I suspected a page turn had caused the rare hiccup in service.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Oh dear I saw Wotsits mentioned earlier and now I have a serious craving for an old favourite.
> A wotsit and strong cheddar sarnie and a hot chocolate please Mike.


Hate wotsits but would share a strong cheese sarnie


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> That should be fun, Lin, East Kent to Fife. Only take about 9 hours by train


9 hrs Drat


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> 9 hrs Drat


Sorry, be eaten by then. Smells going round my heart as we speak


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Feel free. I will get kettle on


It might take me a little while Lol


----------



## Carolg

Lol


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oh dear I saw Wotsits mentioned earlier and now I have a serious craving for an old favourite.
> A wotsit and strong cheddar sarnie and a hot chocolate please Mike.


Good grief Lin, your culinary imagination staggers me at times. Any other adolescent specials coming up? Some things I may have to dig out of the darker reaches of the internet. Spar still has PopTarts. 

Anyway, here’s a Wotsit and Isle of Mull Cheddar sarnie and a hot chocolate. I would invite you to enjoy that, but I can’t see how you would.


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Hate wotsits but would share a strong cheese sarnie


Now that is a sensible request. I don’t like Wotsits either. What are they made of? One Isle of Mull cheese sarnie coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Mike 
Nom nom nom, boy that brought back memories.


----------



## Hazel

ooo I used to love a smokey bacon sandwich.

if I am not too late, can I have a lemon tea and 2 ginger nuts, please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel, not too late at all. I usually start to run out of energy around 6.30.

So, here’s a lemon tea and 2 ginger nuts for you to enjoy at your leisure


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Thanks Mike
> Nom nom nom, boy that brought back memories.


But I’m worried about what memories are being brought back...


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it’s time for me to start chopping a green pepper, and coarsely chop half an onion, stick them in a hot wok with a mix of rapeseed and sesame oil, tossing like mad, then add short slices of minute steak till just cooked, then pour in the black bean sauce. This while, the noodles will be ready, so chuck them in, stir, and bung on two plates. 15 minute job including prep.

The only thing if real note on this day in history was in 1812, when Napoleon started his retreat from Moscow. Many in his Army simply died from cold. Same thing happened to Hitlers Army a couple of centuries later. These nutters never learn anything from history. The Russians, of course, never forget, so they had a wizard time shooting the Nazi army to bits, all the way into Berlin, where they raped and pillaged just like the Germans did to Russians. Who could blame them? 

Anyway, while you think on that, I won’t be in tomorrow morning. 9.50 ferry to Oban, 11.00 Diabetes appointment with Dr Campbell who will be told that diabetes is the very least of my problems. Anyway, straight out of there down to the harbour for the 12.10 ferry back to Craignure, home by 1.00, ready for opening at 2.15 as usual.  Knackered, mind you, so go easy on me, and excuse any possible grumpiness.

Have a good evening and a good nights sleep and dreams. You now know why.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I’m back. The appointment was fine, though some detail changes made to my short acting insulin. Humalog is a sod to use with delayed gastric emptying, which in my case isn’t due to diabetes, it’s Parkinson’s disease, and like the symptoms of that, is worst in the evening. Anyway, it’s complicated, but I may end up on Fiasp and bolusing  after food. We’ll see. 

All the travel times worked perfectly, so here I am ready to serve coffee and goodies


----------



## Carolg

Glad your journey was ok mike. I am having an exceptionally lazy day watching series 2 of outlanders. One episode started in dysarthria, which was supposed to be arrival to la havre port. I’ve saved all this since Xmas and it would go  Down well with an empire bicci and a cappuccino please. Thanks


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone veryone. The suns decided to come out and play for a while
Sounds like you had a good appointment Mike , hope you’re not too knackered. 
I’d rather like a large strong Nescafé, if you have some. A wedge of cheese and onion flan followed by an iced bun please.


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Glad your journey was ok mike. I am having an exceptionally lazy day watching series 2 of outlanders. One episode started in dysarthria, which was supposed to be arrival to la havre port. I’ve saved all this since Xmas and it would go  Down well with an empire bicci and a cappuccino please. Thanks



Afternoon Carol. Sounds like a fine afternoon to me, I’m watching golf from sunny Spain. Less sex than Outlander.

Here’s a cappuccino with an Empire Biscuit to help the afternoon along.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon everyone veryone. The suns decided to come out and play for a while
> Sounds like you had a good appointment Mike , hope you’re not too knackered.
> I’d rather like a large strong Nescafé, if you have some. A wedge of cheese and onion flan followed by an iced bun please.


Afternoon Lin. No, it wasn’t particularly tiring. I was seen almost as soon as I arrived at the hospital, and after the appointment it was straight on to the ferry home. It’s hanging around that makes things tiring, and seeing red deer stags mooching round in the fields looking for a bonk that makes things less tiring.

Anyway, here’s a wedge of cheese and onion flan, and an iced bun, with a large strong Nescafé to enjoy. 

The cheese in the flan is made from unpasteurised milk, so if you’re pregnant, don’t eat it. Ring the Guinness book of records instead.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope your insulin gets sorted soon, must be very hard balancing all your conditions, I find it bad enough just having this 
I'm knackered after an expedition into town with my mum, who has to take it very slowly due to arthritis and osteoporosis, and 2 autistic children, one of whom is a bolter, a tricky combination to manage 
I'm resting up now as I'm working tonight, the kids are happily playing games on their tablets so peace is restored  therefore may I have a slice of chocolate cake and a pot of Assam, to restore my equilibrium please


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. No, it wasn’t particularly tiring. I was seen almost as soon as I arrived at the hospital, and after the appointment it was straight on to the ferry home. It’s hanging around that makes things tiring, and seeing red deer stags mooching round in the fields looking for a bonk that makes things less tiring.
> 
> Anyway, here’s a wedge of cheese and onion flan, and an iced bun, with a large strong Nescafé to enjoy.
> 
> *The cheese in the flan is made from unpasteurised milk, so if you’re pregnant, don’t eat it. Ring the Guinness book of records instead.*



I’d be a millionair


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Where do you fit the sleep in? Still, I suppose as it’s Friday, POETS day, OH should be home a bit earlier to take over. 

So, while you have the chance for a bit of an unwind, here’s a slice of chocolate cake and a pot of Assam. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. Where do you fit the sleep in? Still, I suppose as it’s Friday, POETS day, OH should be home a bit earlier to take over.
> 
> So, while you have the chance for a bit of an unwind, here’s a slice of chocolate cake and a pot of Assam. Enjoy




OH will be home soon, thankfully


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Carol. Sounds like a fine afternoon to me, I’m watching golf from sunny Spain. Less sex than Outlander.
> 
> Here’s a cappuccino with an Empire Biscuit to help the afternoon along.


Black jack Randall has just got his, but won’t say more. Hope the cricket is as exciting


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all. Glad your trip went smoothly this morning, Mike.
I've just put a venison casserole into the oven, made from deer from the local estate. They flog it to the peasants via the local deli every time they have a cull. I'm hoping the muntjac deer that got into my garden yesterday and ate my carefully nurtured Heuchera ( it cost money! I don't care if they eat the common stuff) goes the same way!
Anyway, putting my murderous thoughts aside, could I have a cuppa and a custard slice to herald the start of the weekend, please? In my case, the weekend means cooking for four instead of two if both kids are around.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. We have proper deer up here. Muntjacs are aliens and should be culled. Or reintroduce wolves to snack on them. I hope it’s not Muntjac you’re casseroling, that’s wimp’s venison. Give me a  good slab of mahogany coloured wild Red Deer meat off the mountains anytime. Almost fat free and fantastic flavour. I’d serve it raw but for prissiness. The only way to get away with it is venison charcuterie. Yummy.

Anyway, away from carnivore heaven, here’s a custard slice and a cup of tea so you can sit down and appreciate the smells coming from the kitchen. I hope you put your best wine in the casserole


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, glad your sail to the diabetes clinic went alright 

Is this establishment safe for a veggie to enter? All the talk of culling is putting me right off my Quorn!

In need of some sort of legal high today, a cinnamon danish swirl and a sugar ring doughnut sounds just the job with a strong black coffee thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. Sorry about all the blood. We do have a separate area in the kitchen for veggie prep, honest. We cater for all food weirdos.

So, a legal high, eh? You’re supposed to eat cinnamon, not smoke it. Anyway, at the risk of arrest, here’s a cinnamon danish swirl and a sugar ring doughnut, boiled in vegetarian free range water and fried in rapeseed oil. Plus a strong black coffee. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Many thanks Mike, I'm one happy food weirdo  Free range water ? There's fancy, mine comes out of the Severn after the rest of Wales and the Midlands have enjoyed it


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Is this establishment safe for a veggie to enter? All the talk of culling is putting me right off my Quorn


Oops, sorry Flower, got carried away in my thirst to avenge my poor plant. The muntjacs that come into our garden are quite sweet, ( when they're just eating grass or apple leaves) I know they're yet another escapee, but they don't seem to cause as much havoc as grey squirrels. Being the size of a large dog, they can't reach up too high, either, I shall have to grow everything up trellises.


----------



## mikeyB

Shoot both - grey squirrels, it’s legal. And the deer are alien pests, so any half decent solicitor would get you off.


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, sorry for the abbreviated day. And if any vegans have been offended. Mind you, with all the nuts and beans being eaten, they do rather contribute to global warming. 

Barring any interventions from my creaking body, I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie, including the vegetarian imitation thereof, with Quorn playing several roles. (That’s an attempt to get Flower in for brekkie)

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep, apart from Lucy, of course, who has better things to do e.g earn money to save for Christmas. (Do vampires celebrate Christmas?) 

See you tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Happy Saturday 

No interventions from my creaking body this morning, just as stiff as a plank, so I won’t be able to do my gymnastic floor exercise practice 

I’ll have no problem serving brekkie, though, so come along and have some


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike

a take away bacon buttie please - crispy smoked bacon with a flask of tea. 
Oh and a couple of breeze blocks for my pockets, it's getting breezy here - watching my washing on the line thinking I could be asking the North Sea oil rig to post my washing back!


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone. I’m ready for a nice frothy latte and some Danish pastries please. Hold the cinnamon and pile on more custard


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Morning Mike
> 
> a take away bacon buttie please - crispy smoked bacon with a flask of tea.
> Oh and a couple of breeze blocks for my pockets, it's getting breezy here - watching my washing on the line thinking I could be asking the North Sea oil rig to post my washing back!



Morning Seabreeze. I did see something about stormy weather down south. It’s just a bit showery here, with the lightest of breezes. Don’t take any risks, with the wind. Get that washing off the line, you don’t want your undies in all your neighbours gardens

Meantime, here’s a lovely crispy smoked bacon buttie and a flask of tea to take out. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone. I’m ready for a nice frothy latte and some Danish pastries please. Hold the cinnamon and pile on more custard


Morning Amigo. How was the band last night? Was a good time had by all? I hope bed wasn’t too tiresome last night after all the fun.

Anyway, here’s a selection of Danish pastries, no cinnamon and extra custard, and a frothy Latte to enjoy

That extra custard is a dead giveaway for a hangover, but I won’t tell anybody Amigo


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. The breeze is a tad more breezy here in E Kent. 
Mike if I’m not to late by the time I’ve persuaded this recalcitrant iPad to behave itself, can I have a full Scottish , extra toast cremated of course well lubricated with butter and strawberry jam and a huge Nescafé please


----------



## mikeyB

Just in time, Lin. There’s no weather problem here, but there’s a desperate shortage of diesel on the island. Not that that bothers me much. All caused by the knock on effect of water in the tanks in Salen, so Craignure ran out in no time. Red diesel is avaiable, but Mull folk are law abiding and would never put red diesel in their cars. Aye, right

So, now you have whipped your iPad into behaving, here’s a full Scottish with extra scorched toast dripping in butter and with strawberry jam. And a Nescafé in a pint pot. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. How was the band last night? Was a good time had by all? I hope bed wasn’t too tiresome last night after all the fun.
> 
> Anyway, here’s a selection of Danish pastries, no cinnamon and extra custard, and a frothy Latte to enjoy
> 
> That extra custard is a dead giveaway for a hangover, but I won’t tell anybody Amigo



Decent band last night Mike and a very good solo female who I’ve seen many times. However, I now think she’s over-stretching her voice.

Yes custard will help to quell any hangover symptoms but of course I don’t really have one 

Other symptoms on the horizon though so just as well my haematology appointment is due soon


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I have to go and get sorted out, and need supplies for the weekend. I’ll have a look at which bits of dead animal the abattoir have sent down to Spar.

I’ll see you later for coffee and goodies, restart approx 2.15 when I will be lounging in the upstairs bedroom watching sport on TV.


----------



## mikeyB

I gang, sorry I’m late, I was being controversial on the Libre thread. Well, only controversial to folk who don’t agree.

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I gang, sorry I’m late, I was being controversial on the Libre thread. Well, only controversial to folk who don’t agree.
> 
> Coffee and goodies anyone?



You controversial? Who would have thought it?


----------



## Amigo

Oh and I’ll have a nice cuppa tea and a slice of coffee and walnut cake please...just fancy some of that. All this talk from Matt about me getting a bike has got me peckish. Me on a bike.... I’m grateful if I make it out of the shower at the moment!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. I couldn’t even manage on a tricycle, never mind a bike

Anyway, if you can manage to get out of the shower, here’s a slice of coffee and walnut cake and a cup of tea to enjoy while you are drying off


----------



## Carolg

Can I have a nice cuppa coffee and a bit of anything cake please except brownie, coffee, Madeira. No that I’m a fussy creature. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Carol. Don’t worry, I don’t mind fussiness. In fact, it’s the first time you’ve mentioned it, and the first time I’d noticed, so you can’t be that bad.

Here’s a nice cup of tea and a slice of delicious lemon drizzle. Definitely not brown, coffee or Madeira like. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, while you've got the lemon drizzle out, I'd love a slice, please, Mike. Just went out for a walk with son and daughter ( avoiding any trees that might be about to shed branches) and I'm feeling a bit windswept.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Is this Storm Brian (Or is it Basil?) ? I see you’re cooking for four tonight. Any dead deer left?

Anyway, before you start cooking, here’s a slice of lemon drizzle to go with the weather.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. Is this Storm Brian (Or is it Basil?) ? I see you’re cooking for four tonight. Any dead deer left?
> 
> Anyway, before you start cooking, here’s a slice of lemon drizzle to go with the weather.


Thanks, Mike, it is indeed 'Storm Brian' which apparently isn't strong enough to warrant a name here, but the Irish named it under their slightly different criteria. It's certainly only what we'd call a bit of a bluster here. No deer left, and the Muntjac seem to have departed.  I'm letting the side down tonight with a fish pie made from fish bought at Lidl, I'm afraid. Though the pud will contain raspberries from the garden, so can't get more local than that.


----------



## mikeyB

Nothing wrong with fish from Lidl. In any event, where you live you can’t exactly pop down to the harbour for the latest catch


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I gang, sorry I’m late, I was being controversial on the Libre thread. Well, only controversial to folk who don’t agree.
> 
> Coffee and goodies anyone?


You controversial ? Never


----------



## Ljc

Mike may I have a Nescafé and some if that lemon drizzle cake please .


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. I’m never controversial about food. For example, I detest Avocado. Whoever thought that might be food needs locking up. Same with Marmite. 

But that’s by the by, I love lemon drizzle cake and used to bake it quite frequently when I had the energy, so here’s a slice of yummy lemon drizzle and a Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, evening Mike, I hope I've made it in time before you close, I've been busy sleeping and then my son and his girlfriend visiting, please may I have a couple of tunnocks tea cakes and a coffee please


----------



## mikeyB

Evening Lucy. Footballs still on telly- it’s always a good pointer as to how long I drift over closing time Are you able to escape to work later?

Anyway, for a small break from being on best behaviour, here’s a couple of Tunnocks tea cakes and a coffee to linger over


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Carol. Don’t worry, I don’t mind fussiness. In fact, it’s the first time you’ve mentioned it, and the first time I’d noticed, so you can’t be that bad.
> 
> Here’s a nice cup of tea and a slice of delicious lemon drizzle. Definitely not brown, coffee or Madeira like. Enjoy


Thanks and yum yum


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Evening Lucy. Footballs still on telly- it’s always a good pointer as to how long I drift over closing time Are you able to escape to work later?
> 
> Anyway, for a small break from being on best behaviour, here’s a couple of Tunnocks tea cakes and a coffee to linger over



Yes, back tonight, thank you, I hope you have a restful evening and a lovely sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for that, Lucy, don’t work too hard

Oops, my iPad is on its last legs. (I’m on my first, and they haven’t lasted too well). So I’d better close before the final whistle.

I usually at this point riff sardonically on some historical event for fun, but not tonight. On this day in 1918 the “Spanish” flu epidemic started in Britain, eventually killing twice as many folk as died in the 14-18 war. Same age group, as well. Older folk appear to have had some immunity, so families welcoming their sons home safe and sound from the war saw them die in their beds at home. Imagine that

And any folk of a certain age will remember that on this day in 1966, 144 people, including 116 children were killed by the coal board’s negligence in the village of Aberfan in Wales. A colliery slag tip, known to be unstable, swamped the village school. Nobody has been brought to justice for this, which is almost as great a crime as the event itself. Posh people conspired to suppress evidence. There’s nothing new in the world

On a more cheery note, I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkies (later for  Lucy’s)

Have a good evening everyone, and good night’s beauty sleep.

(Where that expression came from I’ve no idea. Never worked for me)


----------



## Ditto

Good grief that was a bad day yesterday then, for anniversaries.  Spanish Flu got universally blanked for a good while, we've only just recently remembered it I think. Our hive mind at work again. We can't cope with it so forget it. Works for me every time! 

I'm on the step waiting for a frothy coffee to keep me awake, I got up at 4. Gonna flake out now later as usual.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Wobbly leg morning this morning, so a sit down shower. Oh well, I suppose I’ll soon be on medication,  I’m on medication for everything else.

Anyone for brekkie? 

I had to step over Ditto coming in this morning. She was mumbling something about a frothy coffee, so I’ve propped her up in the corner clutching a frothy Latte. Hope that perks her up


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. I would have a frothy coffee to please and a black pudding and egg buttie thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Carol. How’s the weather over there in the old kingdom? Slightly breezy and showery here, tumble dryer day.

So here’s a healthy vitamin filled black pudding and soft fried egg buttie, plus frothy coffee to build you up against that east wind from the Urals that always blows over there. Enjoy.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, it’s time for me to drift off and grab the Sunday papers to improve arm strength, and some lunch to feed my brain.

I’ll be back a little later for coffee and goodies, when I will be settled and lounging upstairs to watch footie. 

See you soon


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning Carol. How’s the weather over there in the old kingdom? Slightly breezy and showery here, tumble dryer day.
> 
> So here’s a healthy vitamin filled black pudding and soft fried egg buttie, plus frothy coffee to build you up against that east wind from the Urals that always blows over there. Enjoy.


Lovely and sunny here, but nose not out door yet, so probably cold. Thanks for munchies


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I’m back. Still wobbly, but never mind. As promised, I’m lounging in front of the upstsairs big widescreen telly watching football.

Would anybody like a caffeine boost with some virtual goodies?


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
a pot of tea and some twiglets please, not too many, don't want to spoil my Sunday roast later  
just picked the mint and made the mint sauce, still got tomatoes ripening in the greenhouse, had a surprise handful of runner beans to pick,  happy days.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Seabreeze, sorry for the delay,  I was occupied elsewhere on the forum planting bombs.

Here’s a pot of tea and a bowl of Twiglets guaranteed not spoil your tasty sounding Sunday roast.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, and everyone, I'm in need of a hot chocolate with whipped cream and marshmallows, please, I got soaked out riding. None of us had waterproofs on, as we'd all believed the weather forecast. Just going for a hot shower, if I can peel my wet jodhpurs off. Reminds me of the ’70s when the first thing you did with a new pair of jeans was get into the bath and shrink them to fit. (Thank heavens for Lycra nowadays).


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone


Robin said:


> if I can peel my wet jodhpurs off. Reminds me of the ’70s when the first thing you did with a new pair of jeans was get into the bath and shrink them to fit. (Thank heavens for Lycra nowadays).


Oh that did bring back memories, then needing a shoehorn to put them on .
I hope you’re all dry and cosy warm now.


----------



## Ljc

Mike I could go a pint of Nescafé and a selection of cream cakes please.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, and everyone, I'm in need of a hot chocolate with whipped cream and marshmallows, please, I got soaked out riding. None of us had waterproofs on, as we'd all believed the weather forecast. Just going for a hot shower, if I can peel my wet jodhpurs off. Reminds me of the ’70s when the first thing you did with a new pair of jeans was get into the bath and shrink them to fit. (Thank heavens for Lycra nowadays).


Afternoon Robin, I’m sorry you had such a miserable ride out. I don’t suppose the horses were that keen either. And as a by the way, you might look good in Lycra, but I don’t, for sure

Anyway, here’s a hot  choc all in to warm you up and restore your confidence in the world


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Mike I could go a pint of Nescafé and a selection of cream cakes please.


Hi Lin.

Admit it, Lin, you could always go a pint of Nescafé. You must have kidneys better than Robin’s horse

So here’s a pint pot of Nescafé and a small selection of our very best cream cakes. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin, I’m sorry you had such a miserable ride out. I don’t suppose the horses were that keen either. And as a by the way, you might look good in Lycra, but I don’t, for sure
> 
> Anyway, here’s a hot  choc all in to warm you up and restore your confidence in the world


Nobody looks good in Lycra, (except Jane Fonda and maybe Mattcycle), but the secret these days to a good fitting pair of jeans is a small percentage of Lycra woven into the denim!


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Hi Seabreeze, sorry for the delay,  I was occupied elsewhere on the forum planting bombs.



are you up to mischief Mike?!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, hope you are enjoying the football. Please may I have a full English brekkie with extra hash browns and a pot of Assam, I'm starving after my sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> are you up to mischief Mike?!



Not at all. Just explaining some hard cold reality in a sensitive area. (t2 test strips) No mischief intended at all.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, hope you are enjoying the football. Please may I have a full English brekkie with extra hash browns and a pot of Assam, I'm starving after my sleep


Afternoon Lucy. Not a good afternoon for Merseyside, but I won’t spoil it if you’ll be watching MOTD 2 at work

So to wake you up properly, here’s a full English with extra hash browns and the usual pot of Assam. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. Not a good afternoon for Merseyside, but I won’t spoil it if you’ll be watching MOTD 2 at work
> 
> So to wake you up properly, here’s a full English with extra hash browns and the usual pot of Assam. Enjoy




Thank you Mike 
I will definitely NOT be watching MOTD 2 at work, OH will be watching it tonight at home, I go to work to escape the football


----------



## mikeyB

That’s exactly what I expected you to say Lucy. I won’t tease you further by asking what you do watch at work....


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, it’s time for me to go off and create chicken tikka masala using last nights roast. It’s a sod to make, because Ben the dog hangs around hoping that I trip up with a handful of chicken. And he refuses to lick up drips of masala sauce. He did that quite happily with the gravy last night. Fussy or what?

Plus I need to catch up on the latest breaking news from Nuneaton, where a gunman has taken two people hostage in a bowling alley. To keep Donald Trumps gob shut, police were quick to say this is not a terrorist incident. Isn’t it? Of course it is.  What that tells you is that the gunman is white skinned. Am I the only one disgusted by that police announcement?

Anyway, I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie, apart from Lucy who is working tonight and will need brekkie at teatime tomorrow.

Have a good evening, everyone, and a peaceful night’s sleep


----------



## Ditto

> I had to step over Ditto coming in this morning. She was mumbling something about a frothy coffee, so I’ve propped her up in the corner clutching a frothy Latte. Hope that perks her up


Ta! I managed to keep my eyes open all day sans matchsticks...just. 

Must check out Nuneaton...


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. This Parkinson’s business is getting silly. I’m not wobbly today, and not particularly stiff (yet). The Parkinson’s fairy is as capricious as the Diabetes Fairy. Do they go into a huddle each night planning the day’s tricks?

Anyway, I’m ready and able to sort out any breakfast you lovely people can think up.


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, am I the only customer? Weekly shopping done, nice and quiet, half term week here, so no parents cluttering up Waitrose on their way back from the school run. Or maybe the drizzly gloom kept everyone else indoors.  I'd love a cappucino and an almond croissant, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Robin. Yes, you are the only customer. I think the regulars are either doing the weekly shop like you, or, much more likely, have got the good sense to be in bed still. Doing that reduces Monday to a manageable size, before winding down for the weekend

Half term week in England means we still get the odd motor home cluttering up the island. Ah well, only four days to go to peace and quiet when most of the hotels and tourist spots close for the season.

So, for the one active and sentient customer, here’s an almond croissant and cappuccino to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to get off and stock up on supplies, as Monday is one of the two days Spar gets a delivery. Ben the dog is getting distraught as the supply of pigs ears has dried up. Plus lunch for the grown ups, of course. Then it’s off upstairs to watch highlights from the American Football games from the weekend.

I’ll be back a little later, so don’t despair


----------



## Ditto

I'm always here at the wrong time! When you get back I wouldn't mind a mug tea with skim and an almost burnt toasted teacake slathered in Anchor or Lurpak butter. Nom nom nom

Don't the punters come for Turkey and Tinsel like in Blackpool?


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon to the starving hordes. I’m back, after loading up with food and two Trammies, and ready for business.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


Ditto said:


> I'm always here at the wrong time! When you get back I wouldn't mind a mug tea with skim and an almost burnt toasted teacake slathered in Anchor or Lurpak butter. Nom nom nom
> 
> Don't the punters come for Turkey and Tinsel like in Blackpool?


Afternoon, Ditto. Yes, your visits do tend to be rather approximate. 

Never mind, here’s a heavily toasted Teacake covered in Anchor and a mug of tea with skimmed milk. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Heh! Yeah. 

What do you do if Adobe is out of date? I can't keep clicking 'run this time' forever. It's driving me bonkers. There is an option to update plug-in but when I click it I don't know where to go from there!


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t ask me, Ditto, I’m technologically ignorant.


----------



## Ditto

I've tried clicking this that and the other but no joy. I think this laptop may be a dinosaur. I'm now in need of refreshments, anything techie leaves me feeling like a wrung out dish rag. Got any Tunnock's teacakes. My Mum's just eaten a whole heap of them!


----------



## mikeyB

Now Tunnocks Teacakes I can do, Ditto, I’ve got a mountain of them. So here’s a six pack to last you the week, while I watch the pigs floating among the clouds.


----------



## Seabreeze

oh go on, twist my arm - a Tunnocks teacake and a brew please. 
I'll take a couple of packs of them to share around and get others hooked on them!


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon one and all. Sorry you had a shaky start Mike.

I’d like a latte and some proper Welsh Rarebit please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Seabreeze, I’ve never in my life had to twist an arm to get someone to eat a Tunnocks Teacake

So here’s a Teacake and a cup of tea, and a couple of packs to corrupt your pals. The more the merrier


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon one and all. Sorry you had a shaky start Mike.
> 
> I’d like a latte and some proper Welsh Rarebit please


Hi Amigo. Thought it was something I said as the tumbleweed was blowing round the cafe this morning.  A quiet morning didn’t do me any good, mind, when I stood up it took me a minute to start moving. 

Are you keeping well? Or still troubled?

Anyway, let’s see if some proper welsh Rarebit (copyright Gary Rhodes) and a Latte can give you a perk. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. Thought it was something I said as the tumbleweed was blowing round the cafe this morning.  A quiet morning didn’t do me any good, mind, when I stood up it took me a minute to start moving.
> 
> Are you keeping well? Or still troubled?
> 
> Anyway, let’s see if some proper welsh Rarebit (copyright Gary Rhodes) and a Latte can give you a perk. Enjoy



My son is off this week Mike and he’s a hard taskmaster in terms of keeping him occupied. Unfortunately I've been plagued this weekend with raging tinnitus, raised, painful nodes on the back of my head (occipital area) and a feeling of pressure which I’ve deduced is probably sinus related. In any case I’m seeing the haemo next week to see if the pesky lymphocytes are on the march.

Son dragged me into a fish and chip shop earlier but thankfully it hasn’t spiked me too much!


----------



## mikeyB

Good job you’ve got that appointment, is all I can say to that. Hope it doesn’t require any toxic chemicals to put right.

Fish and chips will help, though. All the endorphins produced by anticipation and satisfaction fortify the body’s defences.

But don’t try and kid us that you had to be dragged, that’s one porky too far


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good job you’ve got that appointment, is all I can say to that. Hope it doesn’t require any toxic chemicals to put right.
> 
> Fish and chips will help, though. All the endorphins produced by anticipation and satisfaction fortify the body’s defences.
> 
> But don’t try and kid us that you had to be dragged, that’s one porky too far



‘Tis true... I plead guilty to gluttony! I’ll have an ice bun please


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, well gluttony is just a sin, not a criminal offence, so a guilty plea won’t help. Better go to confession,

Here’s an iced bun before you go, you’ll get discount on the penance


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well  please may I have my usual brekkie and pot of Assam. As OH is off and taken kids out I've had a great sleep, but that means I won't be able to sleep tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Ooh, a night off. Nip out and get a bottle of vino mucho collapso, you’ll sleep just fine

Here’s a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam. Enjoy

PS Don’t forget your proof of age card


----------



## Flower

Good evening Mike and everyone, I hope you're well 

Just back from a spect scan on my bones and could do with a plate of mini rolls and a rice pudding with a strong black coffee whilst I de - radioctivate myself in the corner!


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Don’t ask me, Ditto, I’m technologically ignorant.


My son calls me a technophobe. At work they laugh at my pleasure when I manage to fill in a spreadsheet manually!! But they don’t laugh when the person (me) who hates working on finance, can count up really quickly in my head. That’s what comes of the dragons at primary school who had lochgelly belts ugh. Don’t go back there, you got belted for whatever and some rotten clipe would tell your mum and guess what you would get again.. sigh...


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> My son is off this week Mike and he’s a hard taskmaster in terms of keeping him occupied. Unfortunately I've been plagued this weekend with raging tinnitus, raised, painful nodes on the back of my head (occipital area) and a feeling of pressure which I’ve deduced is probably sinus related. In any case I’m seeing the haemo next week to see if the pesky lymphocytes are on the march.
> 
> Son dragged me into a fish and chip shop earlier but thankfully it hasn’t spiked me too much!


Hope you feel better soon amigo


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Hope you feel better soon amigo



Thanks Carol x


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good evening Mike and everyone, I hope you're well
> 
> Just back from a spect scan on my bones and could do with a plate of mini rolls and a rice pudding with a strong black coffee whilst I de - radioctivate myself in the corner!


Hi Flower. They’re fun these Spectscans, being radioactive. No sex for a day - I just about coped. But they take ages - take the tablets to protect the thyroid, then go to the pub for three hours. Nice and quiet though, I fell asleep during my recent brain scan. I’ve yet to hear if they found one

Anyway, to recover from that here’s a plate of mini rolls - you have to eat them all, I don’t want any radioactive comestibles returned - and a rice pud with a strong black coffee. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, folks, Spectscan is common parlance on the Parkinson’s forum, but not this one. It’s Single Proton Emission Computerised Tomography. **** knows what that means


----------



## Flower

Lovely stuff thanks Mike and all gone, no glowing mini rolls to re sell tomorrow! 

.My fractures kept me wide awake during the scans, I kept counting up for each scan and sticking my fingernails in my hands to distract from the pain!


----------



## mikeyB

Didn’t they offer any pain relief? That’s a bit rotten. 50mg iv pethidine would have sorted that no bother.  Tell them next time.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> My son is off this week Mike and he’s a hard taskmaster in terms of keeping him occupied. Unfortunately I've been plagued this weekend with raging tinnitus, raised, painful nodes on the back of my head (occipital area) and a feeling of pressure which I’ve deduced is probably sinus related. In any case I’m seeing the haemo next week to see if the pesky lymphocytes are on the march.
> 
> Son dragged me into a fish and chip shop earlier but thankfully it hasn’t spiked me too much!




Hope you feel better soon Amigo x


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Lovely stuff thanks Mike and all gone, no glowing mini rolls to re sell tomorrow!
> 
> .My fractures kept me wide awake during the scans, I kept counting up for each scan and sticking my fingernails in my hands to distract from the pain!


Ooh, sounds horrible. I didn't see a glow from the other side of the Cotswolds, so hope the radioactivity wears off quickly. Will this affect the chances for your eye op tomorrow?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Flower said:


> Lovely stuff thanks Mike and all gone, no glowing mini rolls to re sell tomorrow!
> 
> .My fractures kept me wide awake during the scans, I kept counting up for each scan and sticking my fingernails in my hands to distract from the pain!




Hope you feel better soon Flower x


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Lovely stuff thanks Mike and all gone, no glowing mini rolls to re sell tomorrow!
> 
> .My fractures kept me wide awake during the scans, I kept counting up for each scan and sticking my fingernails in my hands to distract from the pain!



Ouch, that’s just cruel Flower!


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, it’s time for me to go and do a bit of meal prep. University Challenge is 7.30 the night, just to annoy everyone, because of Autumnwatch.  I don’t need Autumnwatch, I live in one of their favourite locations. Still, the latest episode of Outlander will be on Amazon, so that will put me in a good mood after getting cross at poor Flower’s discomfort being ignored. 

Anyway, according to Archbishop James Usher, today is the day in 4004 BC that God created the world. (Stop sniggering at the back). There are multiple dates proposed, but his date is the only one that matches the chronology of the bible. That tells you all you need to know about the bible. Anyway, if that’s true, we’re all inbred freaks. That’s why we’ve all got diabetes.

Apologies if that offends any fundamental Christians, you shouldn’t mock stupidity, or around 30% of the American population at the last count.

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, if I’m not struck by a thunderbolt from on high.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good nights sleep, specially Flower, who had an unnecessarily uncomfortable afternoon. Two paracetamol and a double Lagavulin with a drop of water should fix that, Flower.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I watch University Challenge too, god knows why as I'm lucky to be able to get about 2 right


----------



## Carolg

Come on mike. Tell me where you get outlander on amazon please. The only thing for season 3 I could find was pre order dvd. Thanks carol


----------



## Seabreeze

Flower said:


> Lovely stuff thanks Mike and all gone, no glowing mini rolls to re sell tomorrow!
> 
> .My fractures kept me wide awake during the scans, I kept counting up for each scan and sticking my fingernails in my hands to distract from the pain!



Ouch Flower!  Hope it's sorted soon.  
Have you tried switching the lights off to see if you are glowing?


----------



## Ditto

> and sticking my fingernails in my hands to distract from the pain!


Oh noes, that is barbaric.  (((hugs))) 

I'm very free and easy with virtual hugs, just don't try to hug me in real life, I'd run a mile.  Mum thinks I was left on the doorstep as she's very tactile, she says come here and let me cuddle you, I have to make a quick escape, quite hard to do in a one bed bungalow. 

Mike you are just so funny and entertaining. Were you like this when you were in practice? Did you get lots of prezzies at Crimbo from the ol' bids? 

I'm with the Perishers on the subject of religion...Maisie dragging Baby Grumpling to church on a Sunday and he wants to know why everybody else is still abed and why isn't a great hairy foot coming down and squashing them. That would be very satisfying for a great hairy foot to come down on proper baddies. I read a two page spread of the Bible every night. They're just fellas writing that. Mostly :: hedges bets ::


----------



## mikeyB

Oops gang, I’ll have to abandon this morning because of multiple stuff. Sorry about that, I’ll be back as usual this afternoon. Just one of those days.

Carol, are you on Amazon Prime?


----------



## Ditto

Crumbs, I gotta start coming in here first to get my virtual goodies as opposed to actual goodies I shouldn't be having. Sorry you're having a difficult day M.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks I’m back in action, ready to serve the needy.

Coffee and goodies needed, anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, hope all your 'stuff' is now sorted. I actually got lots of questions right on University Challenge last night, mainly the film and music questions 

Please may I have a slice of lemon drizzle cake and a pot of Assam please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. More stuff has arisen, but the stuff stuff is sorted.

Yes, I did quite well on University Challenge too. Must have been an easy week. Hope you managed a decent kip last night.

Anyway, back to normal scheduling, here’s  a slice of Lemon Drizzle cake and a pot of Assam to enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. More stuff has arisen, but the stuff stuff is sorted.
> 
> Yes, I did quite well on University Challenge too. Must have been an easy week. Hope you managed a decent kip last night.
> 
> Anyway, back to normal scheduling, here’s  a slice of Lemon Drizzle cake and a pot of Assam to enjoy




I went to bed at 2am, but I did sleep well, thanks, and no wine was involved  up at 9, so not bad. Of course I'm back on nights tomorrow, so I'll be back to square one, never mind, such is life


----------



## Ditto

Lemon Drizzle cake sounds a bit of alright with a frothy coffee. There is no way I could do nights, I was never a night owl, I'm more a lark.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, having a slobby day today, no exercise class this morning because it's half term ( not that it affects those who attend the class, most of us are too old to have school age kids, but our teacher does.) too dull and drizzly to garden, only productive thing I've done is get my hair cut. All this won't stop me ordering a cup of tea and a slice of lemon drizzle, though, please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Lemon Drizzle cake sounds a bit of alright with a frothy coffee. There is no way I could do nights, I was never a night owl, I'm more a lark.


A lark? Dawn just passes me by. I only operate in daylight, I think in a previous life I was a lizard.

Anyway, here’s a slice of Lemon Drizzle with a frothy coffee to keep you awake


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, having a slobby day today, no exercise class this morning because it's half term ( not that it affects those who attend the class, most of us are too old to have school age kids, but our teacher does.) too dull and drizzly to garden, only productive thing I've done is get my hair cut. All this won't stop me ordering a cup of tea and a slice of lemon drizzle, though, please Mike.


Afternoon Robin. Sounds like my kind of day you’re having there

Still, unexercised as you are, and without breaking sweat, here’s a cup of tea and a slice of lemon drizzle for your guilty relax


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it’s time for me to retreat into the mist of reality. 

Speaking of mists, there’s an active conversation on the Parkinson’s forum about the effect of cannabis on the tremor, with some positive results. I’m too socially responsible not to give the legal tablets a go first, I’m still on the JP reserve list. But if you see see any pals who have PD and look exceptionally relaxed, don’t ask.

Anyway, did you know that today is the day in 1857 that the first football club was founded by a bunch of Harrow OBs in Sheffield, forming Sheffield FC?Can’t be bothered looking up which of the current Sheffield clubs can  trace their history back to this event, but I expect my customers to tell me

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, I hope.

Have a good evening, everyone, and a decent night’s kip.


----------



## Ditto

160 years, well done that club. They look a right bunch of coves...


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, but old boys from Harrow? They would all be talking like Benedict Cumberbatch, who has a classic Harrovian posh drawl. It’s more identifiable than a school tie. God knows what the folk of Sheffield thought of them


----------



## Carolg

You are open early. I’m still contemplating dragging my sorry butt and empty coffee cup out of bed to start the day. Argh. Enjoy munchies all.


----------



## mikeyB

Madain mhath, good morning everyone. I was up early, but not open cos Maggie’s dad was a union shop steward at John Browns shipyard, and, like father, like daughter. Works strictly to time.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike (I cheated and looked it up )    and everyone. 
It’s a lovely sunny day here, so washing is on the line and blowing gently in the breeze and I’m definitely ready for brunch. 
A Nescafé, some nice crusty bubble, 2 soft fried eggs black pud a sausage and 2 buttered doorsteps please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning Mike (I cheated and looked it up )    and everyone.
> It’s a lovely sunny day here, so washing is on the line and blowing gently in the breeze and I’m definitely ready for brunch.
> A Nescafé, some nice crusty bubble, 2 soft fried eggs black pud a sausage and 2 buttered doorsteps please Mike.


Good morning Lin. It is sunny here, between heavy showers. I’ve decided to start the day in a language spoken in the UK. I’ll be struggling when I get to Eritrea

So, a mighty brunch. Crusty bubble, two soft fried eggs, black pud and sausage with two buttered doorsteps should keep you going till three, at any rate. You’ve surprised me before, though, so I won’t bet on it. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, Lin, and everyone else, sunny here too. Been out and washed the kitchen windows,( why does the iPad insist on capitalising Windows automatically, I get fed up with going back and changing it.) the sun sure shows up the rain splatters. That's one disadvantage of living in a limestone area, it even rains hard water! It's supposed to be better for our arteries though.
I'd love a cappucino and an almond croissant after my efforts, please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. You’re always doing stuff I pay people to do. Mind you, I’d still do that if I were fit and able. It’s because I remember my mum saying “if we had enough money I’d pay somebody to do this” as she was doing the cleaning.

So, having made you feel guilty about not redistributing your disposable income, here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino to reward your sterling work


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> So, having made you feel guilty about not redistributing your disposable income,


It's just that I'd rather dispose of it at the riding stables or the garden centre!


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I must go to pick up a prescription and get in some food supplies, mainly for Ben the dog, and eggs. I’ve taken a fancy for a fried egg butty for lunch for some reason

Anyway, away from my odd food fancies, I’ll be back later for coffee and goodies.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> It's just that I'd rather dispose of it at the riding stables or the garden centre!


Aye, I know Robin. Just teasing - riding costs an arm and a leg even if you don’t own the horse, I’ve done it!


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all, am I out of synch again? I fancy what Lin had. Sounds yummy. Glorious sunshine here too, Mum just had her flu jab, my feet are cramping up something awful and I fancy a game of Mahjong.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks , back in gear for coffee and goodies. Slightly late due to an irritating distraction.

Now then Ditto, if you read the posts, I did say I’d be back later. It’s bad form sitting on the doorstep with an “I need brunch” sign hanging round your neck. You’ll have folk thinking this is a food bank. Though when Lin arrives, it is a bit like that.

So, a reproduction of Lin’s brekkie is on the way, along with a tea with skimmed milk. Enjoy 

And could you take that sign off before you leave, others might need it


----------



## Ljc

You were right Mike , my mighty brunch did keep me going till three. So  just need something light for now.
A nice hot Nescafé and 2 gingernuts please.


----------



## Ljc

Ahh Ditto I like Mahjong too


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. I prefer Hong Kong rules Mahjong rather than any solitaire versions. The problem is finding three other players that know the rules!

Anyway, an accurate estimate of your return. A nice hot Nescafé coming up with two ginger nuts from your prepared box. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Hi everyone - stuck in the Library applying for jobs, could I have a lemon tea before | head home


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well. Please may I have a slice of Lemon Drizzle cake and a pot of Assam please, before I head off back to bed for a couple of hours


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hi everyone - stuck in the Library applying for jobs, could I have a lemon tea before | head home


Hi Hazel. I’ve pm’d you with a wizard job suggestion. 

Here’s a lemon tea to refresh you for the evening


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well. Please may I have a slice of Lemon Drizzle cake and a pot of Assam please, before I head off back to bed for a couple of hours


Oh, forgot you were working tonight. Oh well, somebody has to pay for the Halloween costumes.

Anyway, here’s a slice of Lemon Drizzle and a Pot of Assam to help you into the land of nod before the night’s exertions. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lin. I prefer Hong Kong rules Mahjong rather than any solitaire versions. The problem is finding three other players that know the rules!
> 
> Anyway, an accurate estimate of your return. A nice hot Nescafé coming up with two ginger nuts from your prepared box. Enjoy


I’ve ever Played Hong Kong rules. 
But I could play with a couple of cream cakes and a Coke


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Hi everyone - stuck in the Library applying for jobs, could I have a lemon tea before | head home


Good luck.


----------



## Carolg

Good luck with your search


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I’ve ever Played Hong Kong rules.
> But I could play with a couple of cream cakes and a Coke


I almost missed that little request amidst the encouragement for our Hazel to get that lumberjack job. 

Here’s a Coke and a couple of cream cakes to keep you going till tea. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it’s time for me to go. I have to nip down to the shop to replace a plastic kitchen tool which attracted the attention of Ben the Dog. We now have a perforated ladle, which is about as much use as a perforated ladle.*

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies for those fit enough to get out of bed (including me)

Have a good evening and a pleasant night in bed. When you wake up tomorrow, it’s nearly the weekend. 

*Thats in the electric wheelchair, in case any DWP spies read this rubbish


----------



## Carolg

Good night mike


----------



## mikeyB

Morning. Peeps. Slightly late this morning due to oversleeping, so I couldn’t fit everything in, in the time available. As the actress said to the bishop.

While the moderators ponder that little quip, would anyone like some brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning. Peeps. Slightly late this morning due to oversleeping, so I couldn’t fit everything in, in the time available. As the actress said to the bishop.
> 
> While the moderators ponder that little quip, would anyone like some brekkie?



Morning Mike, I’m still recovering from the NHS pushing the recuperating sick into to the nearest spare box room with 3 microwave meals and a day and a chat idea but I’ll have a latte, a crispy bacon bun (with tomato ketchup) and a reinvigorated, properly resourced NHS please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Aye, daftest idea yet. Besides, who has a spare room after the bedroom tax? You could always move over the border, there’s a proper NHS up here. Aiming for a genuinely integrated health and social care. It’s just a government mindset. They don’t do daft ideas.

Anyway, leaving politics aside, let’s address personal needs of a different kind. So here’s a crispy bacon bun with ketchup, and a nice hot Latte. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone.
Mike am I in time for two egg and black pud crusty rolls and a Nescafé. Thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lin. You are just in time, but I can’t go without satisfying your desires. 

Here’s a pair of soft egg and black pudding rolls and a Nescafé. Enjoy

See you later, I hope


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, time for me to go shopping. Thursday is a delivery day, so there’ll be plenty of stuff to plan for the weekend. A wide choice of dead animals and fish. Sorry, veggies.

I’ll be back later to supply coffee and goodies, and Lucy’s brekkie


----------



## Ditto

What's this about spare rooms? I never know what's going on...

When you come back I'll have the same as Lucy please.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks I’m back now that my iPad is behaving. It had forgotten how to switch from landscape to portrait, so I punished it with a hard reboot. All iPads seem to do that occasionally.

Coffee and goodies anyone?

Ditto, Lucy is still in bed - which order do you mean? I suspect a typo, with you meaning Lin, but I don’t want to commit to that theory


----------



## Hazel

Hiya peeps - need a large lemon tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. Sorry for the slight delay, I was off in search of a Red Delicious. Ben the dog loves Red Delicious cores.

Here’s a large lemon tea for a mid afternoon boost. Or better still, a relax. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, and a drizzly one. We don't usually do drizzle here, it either rains hard or not at all. Anyway, to keep with the theme, a slice of lemon drizzle, please Mike, and a cup of tea.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. It’s been quite pleasant here, but for a bit of a chilly breeze. Wouldn’t be surprised if we had some snow in the next few days. Course, snow doesn’t stop the ferries, it doesn’t make the sea skiddy.

So, Drizzle day Here’s a slice of Lemon Drizzle and a cup of tea for you to enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well. Please may I have 2 bacon rolls and a coffee, I'm not long up


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. That’s a nice long sleep then. Well, not if you went to bed at 2.00, but you know what I mean

So, a light brekkie then - two nice crispy bacon rolls and a coffee. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, it’s time for me to depart and take part in the excitement of real life. Do some cooking.

I know that’s not very exciting.

For sure, nowhere near as exciting as Fremont Street was on this day in 1881, because near the end of this street in Tombstone, Arizona was the OK Corral, where town Marshal Morgan Earp deputised his brothers Morgan and Wyatt, and a dentist by the name of Doc Holliday, and had a gunfight with the Clanton gang. The surviving Clantons had the Earps arrested for murder, but lost the court case. Big surprise. Wyatt Earp was a right piece of work, never far from trouble legal and illegal. Ah well, he got to write the legend.

Wyatt Earp died in 1929, the year after my dad was born. Which rather shows how recent it is that America became reasonably civilised.

I’ll be back tomorrow at approx 10.15 - I really can’t predict how long I’ll sleep these days.

Have a good evening everyone and a good night's sleep. You’ve got to to build up your strength for the weekend


----------



## Ditto

mikeyB said:


> Ditto, Lucy is still in bed - which order do you mean? I suspect a typo, with you meaning Lin, but I don’t want to commit to that theory


Yes, I think I did mean same as Lin but was thinking of Lucy and how having to do nights would be horrible. I'd never stay awake...cripes I'm talking to myself, place is all dark. I hope there aren't spiders...


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Seabreeze

Message for the morning - happy Friday
I'm very busy just now, so there's a note under the door for a take out lunch tomorrow - ham and mustard buttie - Colmans mustard, not the bland dijon stuff, Colmans bites back! Tunnocks teacake & caramel wafer, flask of tea, 1 litre water and some jelly babies please oh and a cox's apple.


----------



## mikeyB

Bore da, good morning all. Nice bright day up here in the Hebrides. I guess that means rain later. Getting colder this weekend, but at least you get a bonus extra hour in bed to stay warm, or make babies, or perform other miracles.

Anyone want brekkie?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, bright sunshine restored here too, after yesterday's murky drizzle. I'm all at sea with the week, son arrived home last night to borrow our 4x4 so he doesn't get his stupid rear wheel drive affair bogged down in the Welsh mud when he goes to watch the Wales Rally GB today. So I did a normal Friday night dinner last night and I'm now in weekend mode. Not that it matters, but what with the clock change I must remember not to fetch up at riding a whole day early, not just an hour early.
I'd love a couple of kippers, please Mike, with a chunk of crusty bread and butter, and a cappucino.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Whatever life throws at you, there is very little that can’t be put right by a pair of Isle of Mull kippers.

So here’s a pair of buttery kippers and a hunk of crusty bread and butter, with a cappuccino. Enjoy

By the way, we’re both retired, so could you tell me how you get into weekend mode?


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Bore da, good morning all. Nice bright day up here in the Hebrides. I guess that means rain later. Getting colder this weekend, but at least you get a bonus extra hour in bed to stay warm, or make babies, or perform other miracles.


I'll go for miracles please, need it for my essay!  
But back down to earth, my packed lunch order I slipped under the door last night please - I'll have a cheeky dark hot choc without the extras if it's not quite ready yet.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Whatever life throws at you, there is very little that can’t be put right by a pair of Isle of Mull kippers.
> 
> So here’s a pair of buttery kippers and a hunk of crusty bread and butter, with a cappuccino. Enjoy
> 
> By the way, we’re both retired, so could you tell me how you get into weekend mode?


Ah, we have a working daughter living at home, that keeps the weekly rhythm going. ( I mean working as in 'in paid employment', not as in 'fully functioning' although she sometimes gives a passable impression of that too).


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> I'll go for miracles please, need it for my essay!
> But back down to earth, my packed lunch order I slipped under the door last night please - I'll have a cheeky dark hot choc without the extras if it's not quite ready yet.


Yup, it’s all ready and prepared, bar the tea flask, so while that’s brewing, here’s a dark hot choc to keep you going. Best of luck with the essay


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, it’s time for me to go and get supplies in, plus the lefty papers, and grab some lunch.

I’ll be back later to ask Lin about introducing spiders into the cafe, causing me to buy a gecko to get rid. Oh, and serve coffee and goodies 

See you later.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I’m back in action, and ready for anything, barring World War III, in which event service will be suspended till the dust settles.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are having a trouble free day 
Please may I have a coffee and a slice of banana cake


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Yup, my body is on best behaviour today, thanks.  Are you out of bed early, or late? I lose track of your shifts. I know you’re working tomorrow night for the extra hour

Either way, here’s a slice of banana cake (well, it’s a loaf, really) and a coffee for you to enjoy.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. Yup, my body is on best behaviour today, thanks.  Are you out of bed early, or late? I lose track of your shifts. I know you’re working tomorrow night for the extra hour
> 
> Either way, here’s a slice of banana cake (well, it’s a loaf, really) and a coffee for you to enjoy.




Out of bed early today, took the kids swimming and play centre  am knackered now lol! I reckon my body clock is still in night mode, so feeling it today, no doubt I'll be wide awake tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks, I’ve got leave, as if anybody would notice.

For those ladies of a certain age, and men of a certain inclination, Simon le Bon is 59 today. A more significant day of birth in 1914 was Dylan Thomas, the most accomplished poet before or since.

But the most significant event in history was the first broadcast in 1958 of Blue Peter, the iconic children’s programme. Probably the only kids programme that’s lasted nearly 50 years without a single presenter being arrested for kiddie fiddling. That’s some achievement, the way things have panned out.

I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkies, if I recover consciousness in time.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Dzień dobry, good morning everyone. Happy Saturday

I hope everyone is approximating to normal. Normal for this forum, anyway. Standards are lower, of course.

Anyone for brekkie ?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Dzień dobry, good morning everyone. Happy Saturday
> 
> I hope everyone is approximating to normal. Normal for this forum, anyway. Standards are lower, of course.
> 
> Anyone for brekkie ?



Morning Mike, for a moment I was transported back to Krakow, a place we all instantly fell in love with! 

I’ll have a nice frothy latte, dusted with cocoa powder and a couple of danish pastries please.

Decent band last night even though I’ve seen them more times than the news. Solo was pleasant but nondescript. Lots of Halloween parties last night (American import I can live without). 

They’ve got my mum’s residential home bedecked out in spiders, webs, scary masks and ‘Keep Out’ signs supposedly scrolled in blood! As if the poor buggers aren’t confused enough and as for *keep out, *they’re all trying to *get out! *


----------



## Seabreeze

well g'day Mike! 
a pot of tea please and something cinnamon - cinnamon swirl or roll or some cinnamon and apple pie to get me through a pile of research books would be just great.


----------



## Seabreeze

Amigo said:


> They’ve got my mum’s residential home bedecked out in spiders, webs, scary masks and ‘Keep Out’ signs supposedly scrolled in blood! As if the poor buggers aren’t confused enough and as for *keep out, *they’re all trying to *get out! *



Oh for goodness sakes!
But there is something Python-esque about the picture conjured up! 
Or a Harry Enfield sketch in there!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you are having a good day, or as good as it can be given the circs 
Amazingly I'm first in line today and would like a full English and a coffee please


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Well, maybe second!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, for a moment I was transported back to Krakow, a place we all instantly fell in love with!
> 
> I’ll have a nice frothy latte, dusted with cocoa powder and a couple of danish pastries please.
> 
> Decent band last night even though I’ve seen them more times than the news. Solo was pleasant but nondescript. Lots of Halloween parties last night (American import I can live without).
> 
> They’ve got my mum’s residential home bedecked out in spiders, webs, scary masks and ‘Keep Out’ signs supposedly scrolled in blood! As if the poor buggers aren’t confused enough and as for *keep out, *they’re all trying to *get out! *



Morning Amigo. Yes, as I said, I’m starting each day with a language spoken in the UK. There’s now a Polish food  shop in Oban, which I intend to visit next time I’m over.

I have this vision of memory challenged old codgers dressed in spooky costumes as the undead, and going round trick or treating. That would scare folk into toilet mishaps

Anyway, I’m with you on this stupid American import. Here’s a frothy Latte sprinkled with cocoa and a couple of Danish Pastries to enjoy in peace and quiet


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> well g'day Mike!
> a pot of tea please and something cinnamon - cinnamon swirl or roll or some cinnamon and apple pie to get me through a pile of research books would be just great.


Morning Seabreeze. It’s Saturday, if you were a proper student you wouldn’t even be out of bed yet.

So, for your improper studies, here’s a pot of tea and a cinnamon swirl. (Cinnamon and apple pie might drip on the books). Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you are having a good day, or as good as it can be given the circs
> Amazingly I'm first in line today and would like a full English and a coffee please


Or even third Lucy.

It’s good to see you at the crack of dawn, but you only get a prize if you’ve got make up on

Here’s a full English with a coffee to enjoy at leisure before the kids attack


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Or even third Lucy.
> 
> It’s good to see you at the crack of dawn, but you only get a prize if you’ve got make up on
> 
> Here’s a full English with a coffee to enjoy at leisure before the kids attack




Make up on at this hour! You're having a laugh! I'm still in my PJs and will remain so until I have my bath later. OH is in charge of the critters today so I shall spend the day resting before tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Me? Having a laugh? As if.

It may be a generational thing, or even a class thing. Mrs B would never walk out of the house without make up, as long as I’ve known her, same with all the posh girls at Uni. That’s St Andrews for you. The horrors are only revealed at bedtime....


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Don't fret, make up will be applied before leaving the house, don't want to frighten the natives


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I have to leave slightly early to catch the post. I’ll be back later for coffee and goodies for anyone not fighting their way round Lidl. 

See you later peeps.

 2-1 on are the odds on Ditto placing an order before I get back....


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Me? Having a laugh? As if.
> 
> It may be a generational thing, or even a class thing. Mrs B would never walk out of the house without make up, as long as I’ve known her, same with all the posh girls at Uni. That’s St Andrews for you. The horrors are only revealed at bedtime....



Or just a lifestyle/personal choice?  I was always very active and sporty - no point putting it on as I would be removing it again!  So for me the dreaded gunge is for special occasions and nights out!  But I do keep my eyebrows in good shape, might go wild and have a bit of lippy on and I feel undressed without a bit of smelly on - proper perfume house stuff from Paris not the nasty modern stuff, a subtle amount, not a drenching - classy not chavvy!


----------



## Seabreeze

A pot of tea please Mike and some twiglets and some jelly babies to keep me going with the books  
hmmmm I'm not the typical young student, I am a 'all growed up and responsibul' (ha!) student!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon all, back in action. Tell you what, it’s the very definition of dreich here today. 

Never mind, nice and cosy in here.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> A pot of tea please Mike and some twiglets and some jelly babies to keep me going with the books
> hmmmm I'm not the typical young student, I am a 'all growed up and responsibul' (ha!) student!


Hi Seabreeze. You may not be the typical student, but you do a fine impression with orders like that.

Here’s a pot of tea and some brain food, a bowl of Twiglets and a bowl of Jelly Babies. Go to it


----------



## Ditto

I was at the shops! Weather is filthy here too. Twiglets reminds me of Mr Bean. 

I'd like some skim tea and some see-thru butties with cucumber on.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Ditto. It’s grotty shopping in the rain, and always good to get home. I’m too old to have watched Mr Bean first time around, so I don’t get the Twiglet reference. 

Anyway, here’s some ultra delicate cucumber sarnies, the sort of thing you see at Buck House garden parties. Enjoy


----------



## Ditto

Yummy and no crusts...perfect!  Mr Bean had a Christmas party, just him and his bear, plus a twiglet for refreshments.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks I’m off to do some cooking, and not watch Strictly. Or, indeed X-Factor. I’m not yet demented and drooling in a care home.

(That’ll involve the throwing of plates tomorrow)

I’ll be back tomorrow morning at 10.15 for brekkie

Have a good evening and a good nights sleep, and wake up well. 

Don’t forget about the clocks going back one hour, thus making certain that kids in the North go to school and come home in the dark for the longest period possible. Why do we bother?


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon all, back in action. Tell you what, it’s the very definition of dreich here today.
> 
> Never mind, nice and cosy in here.
> 
> Anyone for coffee and goodies?


Need my eyes tested. Thought you wrote rice and cosy, so rice pudding for me please if you can, and when you can. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

સુપ્રભાત, good morning everyone. Lovely sunny day up here, but it ain’t warm for sure. I remembered to change the clocks and things, and the Libre, but the landline phone won’t know until somebody rings the number. I can’t be arsed to do to manually. 

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Need my eyes tested. Thought you wrote rice and cosy, so rice pudding for me please if you can, and when you can. Thanks


Morning Carol. I was still in the land of nod when you posted, you must be more enthusiastic about getting out of bed

Can’t do eye tests, but here’s a nice rice pud for your pleasure. If you don’t like the nutmeggy skin, just leave it for the builders to use in the cladding. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, it’s bright but cool here and a fairly typical late October morning. 

I’ve slept well for a change and my dreams have nicely compartmentalised all my memories and thoughts so I don’t become psychotic!  

Before I start prepping the lasagne which is the lunch order for today, I’ll have a nice latte and 2 buttered crumpets please. Nicely crisped at the bottom...I don't like a soggy bottom


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Good to hear you slept well. Hope it it’s not just a one off

I’m with you on soggy bottom crumpets, which is why I do them in the toaster, so both sides get done.

Anyway, before you discover you are three pasta sheets short, here’s a pair of heavily buttered crumpets and a Latte to enjoy


----------



## Kaylz

Oh @Amigo that sounds delicious!  I think I'll join you with the crumpets too but could I have a couple of poached eggs with mine too please Mike? And a large cup of coffee with just a dash of milk please  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Oh @Amigo that sounds delicious!  I think I'll join you with the crumpets too but could I have a couple of poached eggs with mine too please Mike? And a large cup of coffee with just a dash of milk please  x



Hi Kaylz, welcome, we don’t often see you in here. Mike will soon build you up. It’s a no guilt, no fear cafe


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Kaylz. Good to see you exploring the freedom of zero carb nourishment

I think this is your first visit, (I may be wrong, but who cares) so nothing will go on your tab.

Here’s a coffee and pair of crumpets with two lovely soft yoked poached eggs, so the yolks dribble down into the holes. Enjoy


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Hi Kaylz, welcome, we don’t often see you in here. Mike will soon build you up. It’s a no guilt, no fear cafe


Hi Amigo , used to pop in quite often but kept forgetting to! Haha, what kind of things would you recommend in here then? x


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> Morning Kaylz. Good to see you exploring the freedom of zero carb nourishment
> 
> I think this is your first visit, (I may be wrong, but who cares) so nothing will go on your tab.
> 
> Here’s a coffee and pair of crumpets with two lovely soft yoked poached eggs, so the yolks dribble down into the holes. Enjoy


Fab Mike thank you, just the way I like my eggs too!  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Hi Amigo , used to pop in quite often but kept forgetting to! Haha, what kind of things would you recommend in here then? x



Oh anything your heart desires Kaylz within reason  Don’t eat all the custard though, I’m very partial to that and Mike makes me creme brûlée as a special treat!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Bit nippy innit? Glorious sunshine though. You've all made me hungry, I'd like some buttery crumpets with a skim tea and cold rice pudding for after thank you very much. 

We luvs Strictly! I would give my eye teeth to be able to ballroom dance at The Tower Ballroom, Blackpool in a frizzy frock.


----------



## mikeyB

Kaylz said:


> Hi Amigo , used to pop in quite often but kept forgetting to! Haha, what kind of things would you recommend in here then? x


I’d forgotten your earlier visits, sorry. I still won’t stick the brekkie on a tab, mind, because I’m a gentleman

Hope you’ll come in later for some of the zero carb goodies, cakes and my special zero carb Tunnocks Teacakes, Wafer Bars, and chocolate logs.


----------



## Ljc

Good  morning from a rather dull E Kent.  
I hope you are as well as you can be Mike. 

I don’t know what to choose for brekkie today, cold rice pud sounds good, so does well toasted dripping with butter crumpets or do I have have a full Scottish with my usuals , oh decisions, decisions.

Ok , a full Scottish wins , creamated toast and strawberry jam and a Nescafé please Mike.  If you would kindly put out a bowl of cold rice pud for my lunch and probably have some crumpets for tea


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Bit nippy innit? Glorious sunshine though. You've all made me hungry, I'd like some buttery crumpets with a skim tea and cold rice pudding for after thank you very much.
> 
> We luvs Strictly! I would give my eye teeth to be able to ballroom dance at The Tower Ballroom, Blackpool in a frizzy frock.


I love the Tower Ballroom. It’s got the finest sprung wood dancing floor in the country. And a bar the full width of the ballroom. And a mighty Wurlitzer that rises through the floor. Fantasy land, and frizzy dresses aren’t compulsory Anyone can join in.

So, two buttery crumpets and a tea with skimmed milk coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

morning everyone
a pot of tea please Mike and a Tunnocks teacake - light enough not to spoil lunch - hope you've got jelly babies and twiglets in stock for this afternoon!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good  morning from a rather dull E Kent.
> I hope you are as well as you can be Mike.
> 
> I don’t know what to choose for brekkie today, cold rice pud sounds good, so does well toasted dripping with butter crumpets or do I have have a full Scottish with my usuals , oh decisions, decisions.
> 
> Ok , a full Scottish wins , creamated toast and strawberry jam and a Nescafé please Mike.  If you would kindly put out a bowl of cold rice pud for my lunch and probably have some crumpets for tea


Morning Lin. If the big decision in life is what to have for brekkie, then that’s an ideal life to lead. That’s my theory, anyway.

Here’s  a full Scottish with scorched toast and strawberry jam, plus a Nescafé to enjoy

I’ll sort that rice pudding out for you, and look forward to seeing you this afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> morning everyone
> a pot of tea please Mike and a Tunnocks teacake - light enough not to spoil lunch - hope you've got jelly babies and twiglets in stock for this afternoon!


Morning Seabreeze, haven’t you finished your essay yet? Mind, I always worked best to deadlines.

Here’s a pot of tea and a Tunnocks Teacake as an amuse bouche for lunch. Enjoy

And I always have Twiglets, and for sure in a Diabetes cafe I always have Jelly Babies


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, Sun's trying to break through here, with some success, I may have to spend the extra hour I didn't spend in bed doing some pruning. On the other hand, it may be frosty tonight, so best not.
While I deliberate, I'd love a cappucino and an almond croissant, please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. I don’t think it’ll be frosty where you are, but don’t take my word for it. It’s getting warmer and wetter later this week, so maybe don’t take the risk.

Right, deliberation over, here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino to enjoy

Now you don’t have to think about anything but what’s for dinner tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I’m got to leave to get some ingredients for tonight’s chilli. Can’t decide between rice and bready something to accompany. Chilli stained fingers or just a fork? Won’t decide till I get there, see what’s in stock before delivery tomorrow. Island life.

Better get Mrs B to shove the shopping trolley, it’s Sunday so the papers weigh a ton.

I’ll see you later for coffee and goodies. 

Lin, your chilled rice pudding is in the chill cabinet on the counter if you get derparate while I’m away. There’s CCTV, so the rest of you lot keep your hands off


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. I don’t think it’ll be frosty where you are, but don’t take my word for it. It’s getting warmer and wetter later this week, so maybe don’t take the risk.
> 
> Right, deliberation over, here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino to enjoy
> 
> Now you don’t have to think about anything but what’s for dinner tonight


That's easy, I'm bunging a lump of brisket in the oven with some veg round it, and it'll do itself while I'm at riding.
We sometimes get caught for an early frost, because we're half way up a Cotswold, but I think we should be Ok tonight, forecast says 3 degrees by 6am, so maybe a touch of ground frost, but nothing to worry the plants.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning Carol. I was still in the land of nod when you posted, you must be more enthusiastic about getting out of bed
> 
> Can’t do eye tests, but here’s a nice rice pud for your pleasure. If you don’t like the nutmeggy skin, just leave it for the builders to use in the cladding. Enjoy


Yum yum. Thanks. No I was in bed with cuppa while visitors still snoozing or being polite


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon all, I’m back in action, ready to serve the nation of diabetes conquerors. No endurers allowed..

I have to admit, I do endure one or two of the other things I’ve got, but a couple of Trammies and a mug of tea fixes that. Diabetes? Pah, game of numbers.

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon all, I’m back in action, ready to serve the nation of diabetes conquerors. No endurers allowed..
> 
> I have to admit, I do endure one or two of the other things I’ve got, but a couple of Trammies and a mug of tea fixes that. Diabetes? Pah, game of numbers.
> 
> Coffee and goodies anyone?



A coffee and goodies would suit me fine in readiness for visiting the rellies. You choose


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. If you’re visiting the rellies, a duty I hated as a child on Sundays, then there is nothing for it but custard.

So here’s a custard slice, specially selected for maximum custard content, and a coffee. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Omg I need a strong drink.  A strooong Nescafé please
Been doing battle with verified by visa , I couldn’t get my new card registered, normally it’s easy peezy but this time putor kept saying no, so on the blower I go, This chap who was supposedly trying to help me, just wouldn’t stop talking while I was trying to follow his instructions.
Plus the site was so slooow.
I gave up in the end .
I wanted to throw myself on the floor and scream, but I’d have had the devil of a job getting up again so  I did some head banging instead, note to self , buy some Polyfiller  .  I goes back to Tesco’s site to pay and it’s all sorted now.
Apologies for he rant.

Mike may  I please please please have  another Nescafé  and my rice pud.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, how frustrating Lin, bloody technology, both a blessing and a curse! Afternoon Mike, I'm sorry to disturb you if you are dozing, I've just got up myself, so may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Omg I need a strong drink.  A strooong Nescafé please
> Been doing battle with verified by visa , I couldn’t get my new card registered, normally it’s easy peezy but this time putor kept saying no, so on the blower I go, This chap who was supposedly trying to help me, just wouldn’t stop talking while I was trying to follow his instructions.
> Plus the site was so slooow.
> I gave up in the end .
> I wanted to throw myself on the floor and scream, but I’d have had the devil of a job getting up again so  I did some head banging instead, note to self , buy some Polyfiller  .  I goes back to Tesco’s site to pay and it’s all sorted now.
> Apologies for he rant.
> 
> Mike may  I please please please have  another Nescafé  and my rice pud.


Afternoon Lin. Bring back the good old days, say I, when the only thing you had to do was remember your Co-op Divi number. In do feel for you.

Anyway, to cheer you up, here’s a Nescafé and your chilled rice pud. Have a good unwind


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, how frustrating Lin, bloody technology, both a blessing and a curse! Afternoon Mike, I'm sorry to disturb you if you are dozing, I've just got up myself, so may I have a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam


Afternoon Lucy. I see you’ve taken good advantage of your bonus departure from work this morning

Anyway, I’m not dozing, just fighting to stay awake, not having had my usual post lunch repose

So here’s your regular afternoon brekkie, a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Mike, could I trouble you please for a large lemon tea, with a bucket load of ginger nuts.

Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Hazel. 

A bucket load of ginger nuts sounds like you need comforting, so here’s a couple of hugs first. 

Now, a large lemon tea, and a bowl of ginger nuts from the sack marked ‘Lin’.

Enjoy  x


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. Bring back the good old days, say I, when the only thing you had to do was remember your Co-op Divi number. In do feel for you.
> 
> Anyway, to cheer you up, here’s a Nescafé and your chilled rice pud. Have a good unwind


When I was young, my fiancé (now my exhusband) had a divi number. I used it all the time, only to find out it was the wrong number.


----------



## mikeyB

Wrong bloke too, by the sound of it Carol.


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Hazel.
> 
> A bucket load of ginger nuts sounds like you need comforting, so here’s a couple of hugs first.
> 
> Now, a large lemon tea, and a bowl of ginger nuts from the sack marked ‘Lin’.
> 
> Enjoy  x[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike - see PM for full explanation


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
a pot of jelly babies and a dish of tea please or something like that for my addled brain! you know what I mean!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Seabreeze. Have a break, to unaddle your brain. At uni I had a cup of tea and a fag, but I no longer recommend that. Mind you, I have no need to addle my brain any more, it does that on its own

Here’s a pot of tea and a bowl of jelly babies. Your brain runs on glucose and nothing else, so that will provide the fix you need. Relax, enjoy


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Wrong bloke too, by the sound of it Carol.


Yep, best thing was the 2 children


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Hi Seabreeze. Have a break, to unaddle your brain. At uni I had a cup of tea and a fag, but I no longer recommend that. Mind you, I have no need to addle my brain any more, it does that on its own
> 
> Here’s a pot of tea and a bowl of jelly babies. Your brain runs on glucose and nothing else, so that will provide the fix you need. Relax, enjoy



I'm very fortunate that smoking never appealed to me, never even tried it! 
hahhaahaaaa and all that glucose will give the dentist plenty of work!


----------



## mikeyB

Not if you brush your teeth properly. That’s before we move on to gin and tonic therapy


----------



## Ditto

Gordon Bennett I'm perished :: shivers ::

Are you open for a mug of cocoa?


----------



## mikeyB

Whoops. Just fixing a 2.8. Well, confirms my theory that Bourbon biscuits contain no carbs, at any rate. Dextro tabs and Jelly Babies do, which is nice.


Ditto said:


> Gordon Bennett I'm perished :: shivers ::
> 
> Are you open for a mug of cocoa?


While I’m wittering on about closing, you’re  just in time for a mug of cocoa. Is it bedtime already? Enjoy, anyway

That would appear to be a signal to close down the cafe for the night, I can take a hint. Time for me to arrange the chilli. Just one red chilli I think, I don’t want the rectal consequences of anything hotter

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 approx for brekkie. I say approx. I might be weeping in the loo.

Have a good evening everyone and a good night’s sleep


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Wrong bloke too, by the sound of it Carol.


Right one while it was good, but traded me in for an older model. one of the good things in my life lol


----------



## mikeyB

SabaaH al-Khayer, good morning everyone. Lovely Autumn morning here in the North Atlantic. Well, not for me, I was stiff as a plank and had bad hip pain when I arose from sleep. God knows what I was doing in the night, but as Mrs B is still speaking to me, I don’t think anything untoward happened.

However, using the magic of Tramadol and Radox stimulating shower gel, I’m back fully functional

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. It’s sunny here. Looks like some of the tree sparrows are a tad mixed up, they’ve started nesting again. 
Mike I’m glad to hear the radox and Tramadol helped.
I’ve had a busy morning giving the hoover it’s exersize and chasing the mop and bucket around so am in desperate need of sustenance. 
A Nescafé and if you have them 4 toasted waffles with butter, if not 3 cremated toasts with butter and strawberry jam please.


----------



## mikeyB

That greeting is transliterated Arabic, by the way. There are about 30 languages in new Britain. It will be interesting to see how many new words turn up in English. When the Normans invaded, the common language at court was French, but the natives simply absorbed the French words into English. That’s why we grow cows, but eat beef. We grow sheep, but eat mutton. Pigs. Pork. The French also added about 6 letters to the alphabet, especially the stupid Q. Always with a U. What’s wrong  with KW? (There’s neither a K or W in the Roman Latin alphabet, by the way)

That’s the morning lecture finished. Questions later


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. It’s sunny here. Looks like some of the tree sparrows are a tad mixed up, they’ve started nesting again.
> Mike I’m glad to hear the radox and Tramadol helped.
> I’ve had a busy morning giving the hoover it’s exersize and chasing the mop and bucket around so am in desperate need of sustenance.
> A Nescafé and if you have them 4 toasted waffles with butter, if not 3 cremated toasts with butter and strawberry jam please.


Morning Lin. Hooray, I can use my waffle maker at last

You have been working hard this morning, so sit down and relax with 4 toasted waffles with lots of butter, and your usual Nescafé. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, I’d better leave to raid Spar after the morning delivery, and get some lunch. 

Quiet morning, for sure, but it’s Monday, so no wonder. Anyway, Amigo for one has been seething elsewhere, so I expect she’ll be working up an appetite for custard this afternoon.

I’ll see you later for coffee and goodies, and, like as not, Lucy’s brekkie


----------



## Ditto

Can I put m'name down for a fried egg butty when you get back? Maybe two.

Language is fab, I like Qs but qwerty and qantas don't need a u.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, all you hedonists. I’m back in action, despite being nearly run over by a shopping trolley wielded by a lady of my acquaintance. I’m no fool. I’d better employ a food taster

Anybody want coffee and goodies?


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Can I put m'name down for a fried egg butty when you get back? Maybe two.
> 
> Language is fab, I like Qs but qwerty and qantas don't need a u.


Afternoon Ditto. After your wait, you’ll have worked up an appetite, so here’s a couple of fried egg butties to keep you going. Enjoy

Anyway, qwerty isn’t a real word, and Australians can’t spell.


----------



## Ditto

The butties are going down a treat. Ta.


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike, I’ve had a bit of retail therapy this afternoon and a cheeky latte and muffin out (but nothing else so it doesn’t count as cheating!). Actually bought some Christmas presents.

Back now and hubby is blowing up my tyres because the light started flashing at me whilst I was out saying pressure was low. 

I’d quite like some sandwiches please, BLT or egg mayo would be nice and a cup of tea


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, lovely sunny day here, been out gardening, but just discovered that when OH said he was going to dig out the dahlias that had finished flowering to store in the garage for the winter, he thought he might as well do the lot while he was out there, and dug up the nice orange one that was still covered in blooms. Have managed not to murder him so far, but it's a close run thing. Steam is still coming out of my ears. I need a custard slice and a cup of tea, please Mike, while I count to ten and suppress the urge.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike, I’ve had a bit of retail therapy this afternoon and a cheeky latte and muffin out (but nothing else so it doesn’t count as cheating!). Actually bought some Christmas presents.
> 
> Back now and hubby is blowing up my tyres because the light started flashing at me whilst I was out saying pressure was low.
> 
> I’d quite like some sandwiches please, BLT or egg mayo would be nice and a cup of tea


Afternoon Amigo. There’s nothing like a good spend to lift the spirits, especially of the credit card provider.

Here’s a cup of tea and BLT sarnies. I got a supply of Island Pork dry cure bacon at lunchtime, so you can road test. And enjoy, of course


----------



## Flower

Hello Mike and everyone  I'll join the kwew  and wait for a wedge of coffee swiss roll and a frothy latte whilst I sit in a dark corner and put my eye drops in. It's my first venture out post surgery and I'm feeling a bit fragile at present. Be gentle with me


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, lovely sunny day here, been out gardening, but just discovered that when OH said he was going to dig out the dahlias that had finished flowering to store in the garage for the winter, he thought he might as well do the lot while he was out there, and dug up the nice orange one that was still covered in blooms. Have managed not to murder him so far, but it's a close run thing. Steam is still coming out of my ears. I need a custard slice and a cup of tea, please Mike, while I count to ten and suppress the urge.


Afternoon Robin. Don’t worry, no jury in the land would convict you if your count to ten doesn’t work

So while you fume, here’s a cup of tea and a healing custard slice to enjoy

Mind you, there are a few worse things he could have done. Like leave a note saying “Me and the cleaner are in Marbella”. Small mercies, eh?


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Hello Mike and everyone  I'll join the kwew  and wait for a wedge of coffee swiss roll and a frothy latte whilst I sit in a dark corner and put my eye drops in. It's my first venture out post surgery and I'm feeling a bit fragile at present. Be gentle with me


Flower! Good to see you back, did everything go well?


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Hello Mike and everyone  I'll join the kwew  and wait for a wedge of coffee swiss roll and a frothy latte whilst I sit in a dark corner and put my eye drops in. It's my first venture out post surgery and I'm feeling a bit fragile at present. Be gentle with me


Afternoon, Flower, good to see you back. How did it go? Bit better? 

Anyway, here’s a lump of coffee Swiss roll and a frothy Latte. Mind you don’t get any cream filling in your eye. That’s a welcome back freebie.


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Hello Mike and everyone  I'll join the kwew  and wait for a wedge of coffee swiss roll and a frothy latte whilst I sit in a dark corner and put my eye drops in. It's my first venture out post surgery and I'm feeling a bit fragile at present. Be gentle with me



Good to have you back Flower and hope the peepers are behaving.


----------



## Flower

Thanks Mike ,nice to have a lump of swiss roll again.

Surgery went as expected except I have never been so scared in my days. My sight is odd at present things are a bit distorted but I hope it will settle in time- I need 3 pairs of glasses to read at the moment - I could do with bigger ears to balance them on. The surgeon had a clear shield for my eye as I was petrified my bit of sight would be covered over and I'd be in the dark. My blood sugar is behaving like a brat and needs putting in detention.

Apart from that all's well


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t worry Flower, it takes time for things to settle down after eye surgery. And after any surgery, the Diabetes Fairy always jumps in with an unhelpful game of bouncy bouncy.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Mike ,nice to have a lump of swiss roll again.
> 
> Surgery went as expected except I have never been so scared in my days. My sight is odd at present things are a bit distorted but I hope it will settle in time- I need 3 pairs of glasses to read at the moment - I could do with bigger ears to balance them on. The surgeon had a clear shield for my eye as I was petrified my bit of sight would be covered over and I'd be in the dark. My blood sugar is behaving like a brat and needs putting in detention.
> 
> Apart from that all's well


So pleased to hear from you again Flower  I hope that things settle for you soon, you have been so brave


----------



## Seabreeze

A pot of tea please Mike and a chunk of your shortbread while I contemplate ideas for pumpkin carving.
Never carved one in my life! we've got a little competition going on, I'm just doing mine for a laugh.  It would be rude not to!


----------



## Seabreeze

Flower said:


> Thanks Mike ,nice to have a lump of swiss roll again.
> 
> Surgery went as expected except I have never been so scared in my days. My sight is odd at present things are a bit distorted but I hope it will settle in time- I need 3 pairs of glasses to read at the moment - I could do with bigger ears to balance them on. The surgeon had a clear shield for my eye as I was petrified my bit of sight would be covered over and I'd be in the dark. My blood sugar is behaving like a brat and needs putting in detention.
> 
> Apart from that all's well



Hope you reach equilibrium soon


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> A pot of tea please Mike and a chunk of your shortbread while I contemplate ideas for pumpkin carving.
> Never carved one in my life! we've got a little competition going on, I'm just doing mine for a laugh.  It would be rude not to!



Hi Seabreeze. I do apologise for the delay, the front page of the forum didn’t alert me that there was a new post. I may make a complaint to management, before I sue them for loss of business and goodwill.

So, rather late, here’s  pot of tea and a chunk of all butter shortbread for you to enjoy before you go to A&E clutching two fingers in a freezer bag.


----------



## Seabreeze

oh gosh I don't want to be carving red pumpkin!


----------



## Amigo

I’ve got my haematology consult tomorrow so let’s hope Halloween doesn’t mean anything spooky or sinister is going on!


----------



## mikeyB

Just make sure they don’t label the sample bottles “For the party”


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Just make sure they don’t label the sample bottles “For the party”



Can’t see even the average vampire wanting my blood Mike! Lol


----------



## mikeyB

Gosh. Look at the time. Cooking time again. Couldn’t think of anything clever to do this evening, so defrosted some high meat sausages for toad in the hole. I’ll just have time to do the batter and rest it long enough for a classic rise. I first learned that tip on a cooking show years ago.

So it seems appropriate to mention that in this day in 1925, John Logie Baird produced the first TV pictures, using his incredibly cumbersome kit. His first image was of a ventriloquist’s dummy, and looks absolutely terrifying. His system was rapidly superseded by the much more sensible Marconi system which worked fine, and was more compact and portable. The cathode ray tube held sway for 80 years. And now we have the XFactor and Strictly. Some folk think this is a worthwhile advance in human technology. 

Anyway, I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 or thereabouts for brekkie. There will be no special foods on offer for Samhain. 

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep.


----------



## Ditto

But Mike you're a Scottish people, you're supposed to celebrate Samhain.  I was hoping to put in an early order for a slice of pumpkin pie with cream. I've never had pumpkin pie. Here's some pumpkins, maybe Maggie could rustle up something quick...


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks and I’m carefully avoiding all things Halloween. Looks like we’ve beaten Mike in this morning Ditto so I’ll return later with my order


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. Overslept. I know why, though I did go to bed after Newsnight. Weight of medication. If it’s not too much trouble, I’ll forego the pleasures of serving you this morning, it’ll take me a good hour to get sorted and human.  Or, to put it another way you’ll not have the pleasure of my company till this afternoon.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Dobry dehn, good afternoon everyone, I feel so much better now, fed and watered, medicated, showered, and insulined. (Ukrainian this afternoon). It’s a well miserable dreich day up here. I suppose the rest of you are basking in autumn sunshine.

Anyway, after  that gratuitous use of an Oxford comma, would anyone like coffee and goodies?


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
just a quick mug of tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Hi Mike
> just a quick mug of tea please


Afternoon Seabreeze. Essay deadline rush? We can’t allow any delays in your schedule, anyway

One swift cup of tea coming up.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, glad you're feeling better now you are fully medicated 
I've been busy decorating the front of the house ready for the onslaught of trick or treater's tonight to celebrate Samhain, the kids were reading about Samhain last night and the history surrounding it. So whilst I'm waiting for the local children to descend on me for sweets may I have a slice of chocolate cake and a coffee, please


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon folks.
Glad you’re feeling better now 
No no sunshine here Mike  it’s chilly and dull.
So to cheer and warm me up can I please have 2 eggs sunny side up on some fried bread , a large Nescafé. Followed by a custard doughnut


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Maggie has made a pumpkin pie from the aftermath of the kids carving, so that is available for any would-be Americans. I disapprove, but that doesn’t stop me serving it, I’m not daft

I mentioned Samhain last evening. That is the Ancient Celtic and Gaelic celebration at the end of summer and the harvest. It was a time when the barriers between this world and the afterworld became thinner, and the ghosts of the dead roamed the land. Until last century, when American Halloween corrupted the world, it was common in Scotland to keep the doors unlocked and set an extra place at the table for any wandering souls of relatives to consume. 

It’s these wandering souls that have transformed into the costumes of zombies, witches and other monsters that have come over from America. Perfect cover, I would have thought, for real ghosts to go wandering without comment for a change. Is that costumed late reveller wandering home late casting a shadow?

Of course, this celebration long predates Christianity, which has  appropriated Nov 1 for All Saints Day, and Nov 2 for All Souls Day. That’s when you pray for the souls of the dead instead of setting them out some food. 

The next appropriated festival in the ancient tradition is midwinter, known these days as Christmas.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, glad you're feeling better now you are fully medicated
> I've been busy decorating the front of the house ready for the onslaught of trick or treater's tonight to celebrate Samhain, the kids were reading about Samhain last night and the history surrounding it. So whilst I'm waiting for the local children to descend on me for sweets may I have a slice of chocolate cake and a coffee, please


Afternoon, Lucy. We don’t have any children living locally, they’re mainly at the other end of the village, so I end up eating the Celebrations. One a day, honest

So, before you get assailed by the marauding mobs, here’s a slice of chocolate cake and a coffee. Have a great time


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, glad you're fully restored. No weather to speak of here at all, it's neither cold nor warm, not sunny, not raining, no wind, just grey Meh. So, I'd love a cup of tea and a piece of battenburg to put a bit of colour into the proceedings, while I continue to tame the passionflower that has taken over the front doorstep.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon folks.
> Glad you’re feeling better now
> No no sunshine here Mike  it’s chilly and dull.
> So to cheer and warm me up can I please have 2 eggs sunny side up on some fried bread , a large Nescafé. Followed by a custard doughnut


Afternoon Lin. Must have looked at the wrong weather map, so you do need a bit of uplifting. (That isn’t a comment on your physique, honest)

Here’s a pair of eggs, sunny side up, beaming happily at you from their support  of fried bread, and a Nescafé, custard doughnut to follow. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lin. Must have looked at the wrong weather map, so you do need a bit of uplifting. (That isn’t a comment on your physique, honest)


 




> Here’s a pair of eggs, sunny side up, beaming happily at you from their support  of fried bread, and a Nescafé, custard doughnut to follow. Enjoy


Just the ticket, Thanks mike


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, glad you're fully restored. No weather to speak of here at all, it's neither cold nor warm, not sunny, not raining, no wind, just grey Meh. So, I'd love a cup of tea and a piece of battenburg to put a bit of colour into the proceedings, while I continue to tame the passionflower that has taken over the front doorstep.


Afternoon Robin. I know it well, that living inside a Tupperware box sort of day. The sort of day that makes a light box de rigeur.

So, a well judged challenge to all the greyness. Here’s a slice of Battenburg and a cup of tea to brighten your day. Enjoy

Whose idea was it to grow Passion flower by the door? You should get Wisteria going. Easier to tame, and gives OH a job fixing a growing frame


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Whose idea was it to grow Passion flower by the door? You should get Wisteria going. Easier to tame, and OH a job fixing a growing frame


I was given a rooted down bit from my sister's garden,  and that's where I had a space at the time, didn't know it would get so rampant... But it faces Northwest, so not enough sun for a Wisteria, I fear, takes all day for the sun to get round.


----------



## mikeyB

You could try a climbing hydrangea. Won’t mind the shade, and very pretty lacy flowers. No support needed.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> You could try a climbing hydrangea. Won’t mind the shade, and very pretty lacy flowers. No support needed.


That's an excellent idea, thankyou. I was hanging my nose over one a while ago, but couldn't think where to put it!


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon folks. Just back from my haematology appointment so rather stressed and in need of a frothy coffee and goodies. A cheese scone and a caramel shortbread would be nice


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> That's an excellent idea, thankyou. I was hanging my nose over one a while ago, but couldn't think where to put it!



Aye, when you live on Scotland you get a good idea of which plants don’t mind a bit of sun deprivation


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon folks. Just back from my haematology appointment so rather stressed and in need of a frothy coffee and goodies. A cheese scone and a caramel shortbread would be nice


Afternoon Amigo, sorry you’re  a bit stressed. Need a bit of unwinding? 

Here’s a cheese scone and a caramel shortbread, and a frothy coffee to make a start. PM me for the rest.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Lucy. We don’t have any children living locally, they’re mainly at the other end of the village, so I end up eating the Celebrations. One a day, honest
> 
> So, before you get assailed by the marauding mobs, here’s a slice of chocolate cake and a coffee. Have a great time




Thanks, we've all got our costumes on, the girls are black cats and I'm a vampire (obviously ) with a giant spider on my head!


----------



## mikeyB

Go for it girl, remember not to bite anyone tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it’s time for me to wind up for the night. Has anybody seen the unredacted list of Conservative MPs sexual behaviour that’s bouncing around Twitter at the moment? Some of it is shocking, some of it is so what. So what if a gay MP, newly ‘out’, likes his partners to wear female perfume? Is that wrong in any sense? 

I’ll tell you what is wrong. Today is the day that Martin Luther nailed his 95 theses to the church door in Wittenberg, causing the Reformation and the split from the Catholic Church. Why is that wrong? Well for a start, it’s caused more wars than any other single piece of paper. And still does. Look at Northern Ireland. Religion has caused more violent deaths than anything else in the history of the world. All because of a piece of paper. Go figure. 

Right, stop thinking.

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, 99% chance.

Have a great Halloween evening everyone, and a great nights sleep. Don’t have nightmares, as they used to say at the end of Crimewatch 

Right, I’m off to get the Ouija board out....


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sounds great fun....let us know tomorrow what happens


----------



## mikeyB

Jò reggelt, good morning everyone.

Well, I’m feeling fit and well by my standards. Weird night, though. First off, the Ouija board was a waste of time, one message saying “**** off, I’m busy” and nothing else. Rather rude, these spirits. 

Then had a load of weird dreams, though I can’t remember clearly what they were about. However, I did wake up primed and ready for action, which I can tell you is very unusual these days. As Mrs B was already up and about, that was neither use nor ornament. Sometimes you just can’t win.

Breakfast, anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, we didn’t have any guisers knocking on the door, so the Celebrations have now changed from gifts for kiddies into mild hypo correctors. Oh well, never mind.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> By the way, we didn’t have any guisers knocking on the door, so the Celebrations have now changed from gifts for kiddies into mild hypo correctors. Oh well, never mind.


Worth having a few hypos for. The Celebrations that I bought just in case remained unclaimed, I said in another thread I would put them in my kids' Christmas stockings, what's the odds on them lasting that long?
Anyway, to business, I'd love a cappucino and an almond croissant, please Mike, to aid the thinking process. I'm looking for my winter hat and gloves, ahead of a few days away next week. If I could remember the last time I wore them, I might remember where I'd left them.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Robin.Top shelf of the wardrobe. That’s where my Russian fur hat is. 

I’ve just had a Celebration Milky Way - remember, ‘the sweet you can eat between meals”. Aye, right

Anyway, while you have a think, here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino to enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Mike can I have a lemon tea please


----------



## Ljc

Morning. Hope I’m not too late.  
A Nescafé, 3 toasts and strawberry jam please


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike can I have a lemon tea please


Hi Hazel, keeping well, I hope. I am, though a bit artificially I must admit.

Anyway, here’s a lemon tea to perk you up with one of your five a day. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning. Hope I’m not too late.
> A Nescafé, 3 toasts and strawberry jam please


Hi Lin. No, not quite too late.

Here’s a Nescafé with three toasts with strawberry jam. Enjoy

Though that won’t  keep you going for long, is my guess. See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to leave you to get in supplies. We are out of dog food, after last night’s beef with vegetables pie. And grab some lunch.

This afternoon, there’s a T20 cricket match to watch as well  as reading the papers and serving you folk. Who says only women can multitask? 

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Hi everyone. I’m back from my travails, having a quiet post lunch vape, and relaxing in front  of the India v New Zealand T20. And reading The National, the newspaper that supports an independent Scotland. (Their by-line) I’m also drinking a strong milk and sugar free mug of builders tea. Now that’s what I call multitasking. 

Anyone want coffee and goodies?


----------



## Seabreeze

tea and twiglets please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Seabreeze. I bet you are multitasking. Are the creative juices still flowing, or is your essay committed to assessment? The brevity and nature of your order suggests otherwise.

Take a break.

Here’s a mug of tea and a bowl of Twiglets. Sit in a comfy chair to drink your tea and watch the world go by for ten minutes.


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike and glad you’re in fine fettle today. I’ve been very busy and am now relaxing with a cuppa and a fun size fudge  The proper size would be much more fun.

A bit knackered now...I have reduced capacity these days. Ready for the start of my root canal work tomorrow. Got the prophylactic antibiotics ready for the onslaught.

A nice latte and some cheese on toast for me please. Preferably the proper Welsh rarebit type


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, good luck with the essay @Seabreeze, I remember it well. I love studying and would do another degree on the OU, but I don't have the time or the money, sadly.
Afternoon Mike, good to see you're on top form, shame about the belligerent spirit you managed to contact on your ouija board 
We had lots of guisers here, I went through 3 big bowls of sweets, it was great fun and we like to see all the brilliant costumes 
Please may I have a coffee and a slice of banana loaf, when you're ready


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike and glad you’re in fine fettle today. I’ve been very busy and am now relaxing with a cuppa and a fun size fudge  The proper size would be much more fun.
> 
> A bit knackered now...I have reduced capacity these days. Ready for the start of my root canal work tomorrow. Got the prophylactic antibiotics ready for the onslaught.
> 
> A nice latte and some cheese on toast for me please. Preferably the proper Welsh rarebit type




Good luck with the root canal work tomorrow


----------



## Amigo

We didn’t have a soul round last night...not even a lost soul! 

My son isn’t bothered however as he gets to eat the Haribo sweets.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike and glad you’re in fine fettle today. I’ve been very busy and am now relaxing with a cuppa and a fun size fudge  The proper size would be much more fun.
> 
> A bit knackered now...I have reduced capacity these days. Ready for the start of my root canal work tomorrow. Got the prophylactic antibiotics ready for the onslaught.
> 
> A nice latte and some cheese on toast for me please. Preferably the proper Welsh rarebit type


Hi Amigo, sorry for the slight delay, I was on the phone to Customer Services at Care&co about my dead scooter. Very helpful they are too.

Reduced capacity - I know it well. The more I do one day, the less I can do the next. If I were a donkey I’d be rescued.

Anyway, before your torture tomorrow, here’s your last meal. That’s in case you confess, and they kill you anyway. Proper Welsh rarebit and a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, good luck with the essay @Seabreeze, I remember it well. I love studying and would do another degree on the OU, but I don't have the time or the money, sadly.
> Afternoon Mike, good to see you're on top form, shame about the belligerent spirit you managed to contact on your ouija board
> We had lots of guisers here, I went through 3 big bowls of sweets, it was great fun and we like to see all the brilliant costumes
> Please may I have a coffee and a slice of banana loaf, when you're ready


Afternoon Lucy. I didn’t know spirits were trained by Talk Talk customer service. Modern times, eh?

Did you have no sweets left for yourself? You must have collected tons yourselves, surely? Or have the kids gobbled the lot.? I don’t suppose you would, you might end up diabetic. Sounds like a great time was had by all.

Here’s a slice of lovely moist banana loaf and a coffee to have a relax.


----------



## Hazel

@Amigo - good luck with the root canal


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> @Amigo - good luck with the root canal



Thanks Hazel, it’s one of 4 appointments!


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> Thanks Hazel, it’s one of 4 appointments! [/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> Eugh, good luck - I remember it all too well


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Seabreeze. I bet you are multitasking. Are the creative juices still flowing, or is your essay committed to assessment? The brevity and nature of your order suggests otherwise.
> 
> Take a break.
> 
> Here’s a mug of tea and a bowl of Twiglets. Sit in a comfy chair to drink your tea and watch the world go by for ten minutes.


oh blimey Mike - just keep the tea, twiglets and jelly babies coming!


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> oh blimey Mike - just keep the tea, twiglets and jelly babies coming!


Will do, Seabreeze. Stocking up on all study aids, except fags and Pro Plus tablets. You keep ordering, I’ll keep supplying

——————————————————————————————
Well folks, it’s time for me to create another culinary masterpiece. Beef burgers tonight, no buns, but Isle of Mull cheese melted on top. None of this horrible Monterey Jack rubber stuff.

Anyway, tonight let’s celebrate a triumph. On this day in 1512 Michelangelo unveiled his painting of the Sistine Chapel, shocking some folk with the nakedness displayed, specially that most reproduced bit where Adam is complaining to God that his willy is shorter than his finger. At least I think that’s what it’s about. Who cares, it’s a fantastic bit of decorative art.

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, if I’ve not been thrown off the forum.

Have good evening everyone, and a good nights sleep, even if you have nothing to look forward to but the dentist. I look forward to putting my socks on. I like challenges, those little victories that life presents


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Will do, Seabreeze. Stocking up on all study aids, except fags and Pro Plus tablets. You keep ordering, I’ll keep supplying
> 
> ——————————————————————————————


Cheers Mike, you're a legend!
I don't smoke and with all those jelly babies i won't be needing Pro Plus!


----------



## Carolg

My challenge for the day is getting my ironing board up to iron something to wear for work. Busy day ahead so better make up packed lunch as well. Good luck everyone with treatments etc. Early order in advance mike, can I have a bowl of some fruit crumble and custard later if you have any. Nice and warming and the thought will keep my energised for a taxing day ahead. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. Lovely day here. Bit nippy this morning,  mind.

Anyway, today’s selection from the pick’n’ mix of Parkinson’s symptoms is postural hypotension. Don’t worry, it’ll settle down. Just had to get out of bed twice, is all. (Fell backwards first time). I’ll miss all this when I’m on treatment.

Brekkie anyone?

BTW Carol, fruit crumble (apple and blackberry) will be waiting for  you when you get back from work


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, and everyone. Prospects of the fog lifting to a clear day have been dashed, the fog has lifted to form a nice thick cloud layer between us and the sun.
Sorry your Parkinson's is ..I was going to say keeping you on your toes, but this morning's variation was the complete opposite.
I'd love a cappucino and an almond croissant, please, while I contemplate the whereabouts of my hat and gloves, they weren't on the top shelf of the wardrobe, I fear they may be living it up in a pub or coffee shop, or wherever I abandoned them after a winter walk earlier in the year.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Oh dear. New winter hat and gloves, then. I’m feeling better now, it’s amazing what a caffeine boost from a double shot Americano can do

So here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino to help you think

Of course, you do realise that if you do buy a new hat and gloves, the old ones will reappear like magic in a place you’ll swear you looked in before


----------



## mikeyB

Well, the time has arrived for me to raid Spar. Thursday is a delivery day, so this could decide the household weekend grub. And lunch today. I’m also aware that this is also a Lidl delivery day, so all of you should be round there grabbing today’s bargains. Don’t buy any tech, it’s usually third rate. Clothes are third rate too, but cheap enough not to worry.

I’ll be back this afternoon to serve coffee and goodies, multitasking again with me catching up on the American football highlights.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I’m back but unhappy. No papers. Indeed, no delivery. Problems with the MV Isle of Mull, so the ferry wasn’t running this morning. It is back in action, having recovered from its technical problems, which is more than you can say for me.

Anyone want coffee and goodies?


----------



## Amigo

About to go off to the dentists soon so foregoing the afternoon treats till after. Just about to take the prophylactic antibiotics. Isn’t life fun!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> About to go off to the dentists soon so foregoing the afternoon treats till after. Just about to take the prophylactic antibiotics. Isn’t life fun!



Best of luck @Amigo


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> About to go off to the dentists soon so foregoing the afternoon treats till after. Just about to take the prophylactic antibiotics. Isn’t life fun!



Well. I’ll see you later- but if your message is just “mfff pfff b fffff “ I may not be able to serve you


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well. I'm not long risen from my silk lined coffin, so may I have a couple of bacon rolls and a pot of Assam to feast upon please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Lucy, fully back in action, then, after the pantomime of Halloween.

So, a pair of crispy bacon rolls coming up and a pot of Assam. Enjoy. 

Course, this time of year, you can open the curtains in a couple of hours..


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> About to go off to the dentists soon so foregoing the afternoon treats till after. Just about to take the prophylactic antibiotics. Isn’t life fun!



Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone

To hell with damnation - a lemon tea and a LARGE wedge of Dundee cake, please x


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Hazel. Now there’s a bit of defiance. Haven’t had a £6.00 win on lotto, have you?

Here’s a nice healthy lemon tea. Plus another four of you 5 a day with this slab of Dundee cake. I used a headstone to cut round that serving.


----------



## Hazel

yum delicious


----------



## Ditto

I keep winning ten pounds on the postcode lottery. The stake's ten pounds fifty so I feel cheated. Where's my 58,000 I want to know? 

Any chance of a skim tea and a Tunnocks caramel wafer?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Hi Lucy, fully back in action, then, after the pantomime of Halloween.
> 
> So, a pair of crispy bacon rolls coming up and a pot of Assam. Enjoy.
> 
> Course, this time of year, you can open the curtains in a couple of hours..



To true lol! I much prefer the winter to the summer


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> I keep winning ten pounds on the postcode lottery. The stake's ten pounds fifty so I feel cheated. Where's my 58,000 I want to know?
> 
> Any chance of a skim tea and a Tunnocks caramel wafer?


Hi Ditto. Sorry about the delay, to be honest I fell asleep. Must have been working too hard or something. The stake is £10 in the postcode lottery? What a scam

Any way, here’s a mug of of tea with skimmed milk,and. Tunnocks caramel wafer. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks. Lovely day here. Bit nippy this morning,  mind.
> 
> Anyway, today’s selection from the pick’n’ mix of Parkinson’s symptoms is postural hypotension. Don’t worry, it’ll settle down. Just had to get out of bed twice, is all. (Fell backwards first time). I’ll miss all this when I’m on treatment.
> 
> Brekkie anyone?
> 
> BTW Carol, fruit crumble (apple and blackberry) will be waiting for  you when you get back from work


Thanks mike, just had lovely real meal of sausages, beans and scrambled egg, so crumble will go down a treat.


----------



## Amigo

Well I’ve survived the dentist folks and she’s got a plan to make it less invasive than first thought!  My immune compromisation is a worry apparently.

Had a busy day with the grocery shop, visit to mum, dentist, making a very nice dinner for this cold night and now cleaning up because friends are popping over.

I could do with a nice cuppa and one of those famous Tunnock tea cakes please Mike. Anything easy on the gnashers


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, I’m pleased it was less gruesome than thought. You have had a busy day. I’m cooking a warm but lightweight meal tonight, just a cauliflower cheese with chopped ham mixed through. I know it’s boring, but not with Isle of Mull cheese, which is spectacularly tasty. I’m not at all sure whether you can buy this online - not direct from the farm, anyway.

But that is by the by. Easy on the gnashers, eh? Well, here’s a nice cuppa and, not a Teacake, but a Snowball. That’s just the interior of a Teacake (but more of it) rolled in grated coconut. Squidgy, but very easy on the teeth, apart from rotting them Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Thanks mike, just had lovely real meal of sausages, beans and scrambled egg, so crumble will go down a treat.


Whoops, order mixed up. Apologies.  After your light tea, to fill you up, here’s Apple and Blackcurrant crumble with creme anglaise. (That’s french for Birds Custard). Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, it’s time for me to go and cook the aforementioned grub. 

I don’t often do politics,  but I have to say I had a laugh this morning when I saw that ‘Sir’ Michael Fallon has had to resign his job as Defence Minister because of serial naughtiness. He has quit, of course, not because of the reported “hand on knee” incident, because of more recent unreported incidents. He was forced out before any more s*** hit the fan. He was an objectionable twerp at Uni - he once threatened to sue me for something I’d written in the Uni newspaper. Tee hee. 

Anyway, I’ll be back tomorrow around 10.15 for brekkies.

Have a good evening and a decent night’s sleep, or work if you’re Lucy. 

I won’t be around next week, details tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I’m  bit late, but nothing to do with health, though I did sleep for 10 hours last night. Had a box delivered which I have to use to send back the batteries and charger of my purple ankle breaker. It’s all under warranty, so we’ll see what the problem is.

Brekkie anyone ?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good morning Mike,  I hope I'm first today, as it's such a rare occurrence! I hope you are keeping well. Please may I have a full English and a pot of Assam


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. It is unusual to see you up and about in daylight, so well done Weren’t you working last night? 

Here’s a full English and a pot of Assam to celebrate. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, morning Lucy, another grey day here. I'd love a couple of your lovely kippers, please, and a cappucino, while I contemplate what to pack for a few days on the Suffolk coast. Daughter is lending me a hat, just in case the wind there is from Siberia, so one crisis averted, and more time for mine to reappear in a strange place.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Just the right time to visit the Suffolk coast, it’ll be nice and deserted. For very good reasons

So, before you sample the fine kippers from the North Sea, here’s a pair of Isle of Mull  kippers and a cappuccino. Enjoy

I’m sure you’ll have a great time, the thought of that region gets my painting skills stirring.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I’m sure you’ll have a great time, the thought of that region gets my painting skills stirring


I love it, there's always so much sky. We've been going there round about this time for the last ten years or so, it's always deserted, but we have been in teeshirt weather, though maybe that was just the glow from Sizewell power station.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to get showered, shaved and generally civilised enough to go and get the papers, supplies and lunch. A Herculean task, getting me civilised.

I’ll be back later, for coffee and goodies, and iodine tablets for Robin.

See you soon


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Good morning Mike,  I hope I'm first today, as it's such a rare occurrence! I hope you are keeping well. Please may I have a full English and a pot of Assam



Not last night, I'm starting the first of 3 tonight and know I'm going to be busy this weekend, due to 2 very early risers (3-4am)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon folks, I’m refuelled and feeling good, ready for this afternoons supplies for the needy.

Coffee and goodies anyone?


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike. I’ll have a latte and a slice of whatever cake you have on offer this afternoon please. 

Hoping to get out tonight so needing sustenance (but I’ll resist the Lambrini pre-load on the grounds that it’s a tad common and a rather disgusting drink!)


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope all is well 

I'm definitely needy and would love a slice of warm treacle tart with a lattice pastry top and a frothy latte. I'll take it out on to the terrace and sit in the Autumn sun, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike. I’ll have a latte and a slice of whatever cake you have on offer this afternoon please.
> 
> Hoping to get out tonight so needing sustenance (but I’ll resist the Lambrini pre-load on the grounds that it’s a tad common and a rather disgusting drink!)



Afternoon Amigo. Yes, you’ve got to get out. Can’t let dental work and boring doctors slow you down, it’s against the rules of the house.

Here’s a slice of Victoria sponge and a Latte to start the refuelling process. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope all is well
> 
> I'm definitely needy and would love a slice of warm treacle tart with a lattice pastry top and a frothy latte. I'll take it out on to the terrace and sit in the Autumn sun, thanks


Afternoon Flower. How’s the peepers? Things settling down a bit?

It certainly is the time of year for treacle tart, so here’s a nice warm slice and frothy Latte to relax in the sun as you survey the estate.


----------



## Flower

Good stuff thanks Mike- I've done it again treacle tart mmm- I sound like Homer Simpson!

Eye is still odd I can see faces but not print on the television and it has an annoying flicker going on. Early days and lots of drops to squirt down my cheek as yet  I'll give it a 'so far, so good'  thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, early days yet, Flower. Plough on. I know that feeling - did it go into the eye or did I miss ?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, may I have some treacle tart and custard, also a pot of Assam and a sugar donut please 
I'm ravenous today


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. To be honest, as you’re working tonight. I thought you might be on the two card trick, wanting a full English, but, fuel is fuel I suppose. Don’t worry, the hunger will be assuaged once you get out to work.

Here’s a slice of treacle tart and custard, plus a sugar doughnut and a pot of Assam to keep you going. Enjoy

By the way, are you dressed yet, or still waiting for the electrician?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. To be honest, as you’re working tonight. I thought you might be on the two card trick, wanting a full English, but, fuel is fuel I suppose. Don’t worry, the hunger will be assuaged once you get out to work.
> 
> Here’s a slice of treacle tart and custard, plus a sugar doughnut and a pot of Assam to keep you going. Enjoy
> 
> By the way, are you dressed yet, or still waiting for the electrician?



Thank you 

Yes, I'm dressed and still waiting for the electrician so may as well have stayed in my pj's


----------



## Ditto

I hates waiting in for folks especially if they don't come!

I'd like treacle tart too and so would Mum.  Otherwise she's gonna have to make do with an iced mince pie from M&S. Some of our Christmas vouchers came.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ditto. I agree totally, but you get used to it on the Isle of Mull. Friday at 2.00 is useless unless you ask which particular Friday. Fortunately, all the joiners and sparkies are desperate for indoor work now November’s here, and I’ve got plenty of jobs to be done.

Anyway, here’s two plates of treacle tart, one for you and one for your mum. Enjoy

I’ll be checking with your mum that she gets hers, so no cheating


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to leave you for a while. I told you I would be away next week, but because of stuff I’ve got to do tomorrow, this is my last day. I’m not going away next week, I’m just being me. I want to do some painting, and maybe saving the world on the computer. I also want to be free of scrabbling for my watch in the morning to check the time, and just leave my body to do what it wants, not what I want. I also need a day in Oban, I’m told, charging round the shops for clothes. And lunch in Wetherspoons. It’s just a break, honest. 

I will be logging on to check PMs.

I’ll be back on Monday 13th, refreshed, bouncy and no doubt full of info about the days I need to take off for hospital appointments, which are building up in immanence. And, no doubt, eager to avoid real life.

I can’t leave you without telling you that today is the day in 1534 when the Act of Supremacy was passed (and still going), making the King (syphilitic womaniser Henry VIII) head of the English Church. Very suitable choice, I’m sure. Interestingly, he died still thinking himself a Catholic. 

Much more interesting is that today is wee Scottish lass Lulu’s Birthday. 69, and still working, bless her.  That’s what happens when you don’t have a proper pension plan.

Have a good week everyone. x


----------



## Robin

Have a good break and a good painting week. I'm away next week too, people will talk. (Haven't a clue what they'll talk about, mind you)


----------



## Seabreeze

Have a great week Mike :-D


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Have a nice week off


----------



## Ditto

> Interestingly, he died still thinking himself a Catholic.


Course he did the stupid oaf, gah I hates him. 

Have a brilliant refreshing week off. I'm going to miss my daily belly laugh.


----------



## trophywench

Ditto said:


> Course he did the stupid oaf, gah I hates him.



Good grief - how old are you?  You cannot hate anyone you've never even met.  You can hate things they did or said, but not the person themselves.

How can I hate the person who made divorce legal?


----------



## Ljc

Have a lovely break Mike.


----------



## trophywench

Well I could just eat eggs Benedict, or some scrambled egg and smoked salmon, can't decide which?

Does anyone know, along with the calorie and carb free food and drink - are harmless fags also available in here?


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks folks. I have some news...

Yesterday morning I heard a noise, went to look and Mrs B had fallen backwards down the stairs to the half landing. And obviously in pain from her left shoulder. She couldn’t get up, with limited agility since her stroke years ago. I reckoned a cracked collar bone. Phoned 999, and my pals in the ambulance service arrived in 10 minutes, bunged some morphine into Mrs B, and carted us off down to A&E. She was wheeled from the ambulance straight into the emergency room, and the doctor arrived 10 minutes later. It’s the first week off season, so no tourists with midge bites around the place. The doc agreed there may be a small fracture, so two options- over to Oban for an X-ray (no X-ray at Weekends on the island) or just a sling and X-ray on Monday. That might sound risky, but it isn’t. The only treatment if there were a fracture would be a sling. So loaded with pain killers, we got home at about 2.00pm. So I’m doing everything- washing and ironing, making endless cups of coffee, and being a general servant. How long I will have to do this I don’t know.

Second  thing, I got a letter from the scan people yesterday, saying the scan looking for confirmation of Parkinson’s disease was normal. So I haven’t got Parkinson’s disease, I’ve got Parkinsonism. A neurological disorder that is mimicking the symptoms. This is the worst possible news. The odds on a diagnosis of Motor Neurone Disease just shortened to 2/1 on. Hope I live long enough to see an independent Scotland

That’s the last I shall say on the subject, if Dr Neuro confirms the diagnosis.


----------



## Robin

Oh Mike, what a double bummer. Nothing I can say, really. My best wishes to you both.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Thanks folks. I have some news...
> 
> Yesterday morning I heard a noise, went to look and Mrs B had fallen backwards down the stairs to the half landing. And obviously in pain from her left shoulder. She couldn’t get up, with limited agility since her stroke years ago. I reckoned a cracked collar bone. Phoned 999, and my pals in the ambulance service arrived in 10 minutes, bunged some morphine into Mrs B, and carted us off down to A&E. She was wheeled from the ambulance straight into the emergency room, and the doctor arrived 10 minutes later. It’s the first week off season, so no tourists with midge bites around the place. The doc agreed there may be a small fracture, so two options- over to Oban for an X-ray (no X-ray at Weekends on the island) or just a sling and X-ray on Monday. That might sound risky, but it isn’t. The only treatment if there were a fracture would be a sling. So loaded with pain killers, we got home at about 2.00pm. So I’m doing everything- washing and ironing, making endless cups of coffee, and being a general servant. How long I will have to do this I don’t know.
> 
> Second  thing, I got a letter from the scan people yesterday, saying the scan looking for confirmation of Parkinson’s disease was normal. So I haven’t got Parkinson’s disease, I’ve got Parkinsonism. A neurological disorder that is mimicking the symptoms. This is the worst possible news. The odds on a diagnosis of Motor Neurone Disease just shortened to 2/1 on. Hope I live long enough to see an independent Scotland
> 
> That’s the last I shall say on the subject, if Dr Neuro confirms the diagnosis.



Oh bugger Mike, you leave us for five mins and the lovely missus does a Simon Cowell and you end up with some unsettling (but unconfirmed news). Thinking of you both in your respective struggles. The brainless wit who said God only ever gives us what we can cope with was a total idiot! 

I’d come over and make your lunch if I lived closer.


----------



## Carolg

Oh mike. Sorry for mrs mike and you not getting the news you had hoped for. Does that mean the treatment is the same as for Parkinson’s? Sorry if that’s nosy. Take care of yourselves and good luck at hospital on Monday 

Ps I totally agree with amigo


----------



## grovesy

Sorry to hear this take care.


----------



## Hazel

oh dear God - I take it you and Mrs M were not in the Queue when good luck was dished out.

you take time out to look after both of you and take as long it it needs.

l will pray for both of you - I may drop you a pm from time to time if that is ok?

God bless you both


----------



## Northerner

Really sorry to hear about Mrs B and your news, Mike  I hope that there is a positive outcome for you both, take care.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> oh dear God - I take it you and Mrs M were not in the Queue when good luck was dished out.
> 
> you take time out to look after both of you and take as long it it needs.
> 
> l will pray for both of you - I may drop you a pm from time to time if that is ok?
> 
> God bless you both



Hazel, I think Mike was in the same bad health queue as me but he pushed in!


----------



## trophywench

Oh - SH!T, Mike and Mrs M.

You really are in the wars aren't you?

Careful {{{{Hugs}}}} is all I can think to send you both, flower.


----------



## Ljc

Oh flipping heck Mike.  Sorry to hear about Mrs B’s fall, what a worry and a shock for you. I hope Mrs B isn’t in too much pain. 
I’m sorry you didn’t get the news you were hoping for , I hope it turns out better than you think.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for all the good wishes, folks.  I’m always a glass half full person, so I’m not troubled.

I cheered Mrs B up no end after I came back from the shop with a heavy bag hanging off the wheelchair- a bottle of Whitetail Gin, along with the necessary stuff. Back in the day, that would guarantee a sleepless night.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm sorry to hear that Mike. Kindest regards to you both and keeping my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for MrsB. Don't work too hard  any chance that you can get some help in to lighten the load


----------



## mikeyB

Funny you should say that, Lucy, because of a classic example of what life is like here, when the ambulance was parked outside the house. A car pulled up, and out popped a friend who wanted to check that Mrs B was OK because they first thought it was chief cook me being ferried off. (The ambulance drivers were making remarks like “Makes a nice change”)

Second thing, the cleaner ‘popped in’ this morning to check we were coping OK. That ‘pop’ is an 18 mile drive. Word gets around.

And every single person in the shop this morning asked if we were coping, and if we needed any help.

 I like it here.


----------



## Hazel

Please make sure that you take advantage of any/all help that is offered


----------



## mikeyB

Latest update: went down to the wee local hospital for X-rays. Fractured just below humeral  head with very minimal displacement. The trauma people at the Deathstar in Glasgow had a look at the X-rays, and said collar and cuff should be fine. (Isn’t technology wonderful?) then review by fracture specialist a week on Wednesday in the local hospital, so there’ll be about 6 local bikers in the waiting room plus Mrs B. 

Incidentally, in the trauma room at the hospital was a 52 inch telly. This is used with cameras in the room to discuss severe trauma patients live with Glasgow specialists, so that they can use their expertise to keep folk in decent nick for the helicopter flight. I think that’s rather neat.

Anyway, the OT folk have arrived with an aid for getting out of bed, and an over bed table, not for the bedroom, but for the sitting room where we eat off coffee tables, which is difficult for Mrs B at the moment. They’re coming back tomorrow morning to see what’s needed for showering and dressing. I struggled to put Mrs B’s bra on this morning, never done it before. (Took it off often enough at Uni, mind.)

I reckon that’s all bases covered

(And Hazel’s question answered)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Latest update: went down to the wee local hospital for X-rays. Fractured just below humeral  head with very minimal displacement. The trauma people at the Deathstar in Glasgow had a look at the X-rays, and said collar and cuff should be fine. (Isn’t technology wonderful?) then review by fracture specialist a week on Wednesday in the local hospital, so there’ll be about 6 local bikers in the waiting room plus Mrs B.
> 
> Incidentally, in the trauma room at the hospital was a 52 inch telly. This is used with cameras in the room to discuss severe trauma patients live with Glasgow specialists, so that they can use their expertise to keep folk in decent nick for the helicopter flight. I think that’s rather neat.
> 
> Anyway, the OT folk have arrived with an aid for getting out of bed, and an over bed table, not for the bedroom, but for the sitting room where we eat off coffee tables, which is difficult for Mrs B at the moment. They’re coming back tomorrow morning to see what’s needed for showering and dressing. I struggled to put Mrs B’s bra on this morning, never done it before. (Took it off often enough at Uni, mind.)
> 
> I reckon that’s all bases covered
> 
> (And Hazel’s question answered)



Glad all is proceeding nicely Mike not withstanding your wife’s pain obviously. Hubbie had to rapidly develop hairdressing and cosmetic skills when I suffered the bad injuries on holiday and had my shoulder in a sling. Frankly he was useless but tried his best but never did master blow drying my hair bless him! 

Tell her to forget the bra...the home is where the bra isn’t! 

Best wishes to you both and glad you’re receiving support from the good folk there


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

The response from OT was very swift and helpful, where I live it takes months, when my mum broke her collar bone she got nowt, despite living alone.

If MrsB is more comfy with a bra than without then you can get very comfy all-in-one bras that she can step into and pull up that don't need fastening, even I find bras tricky to get on ladies I've cared for.  I got my mum some to make dressing easier and they are all she wears now as so comfy (I too wear them when I work nights for comfort).

Glad to hear it's not too bad and I hope she's got some good pain killers, plus the gin, obviously 

I hope you are managing OK and taking full advantage of the offers of help


----------



## Robin

Glad to hear Mrs B is getting good treatment. I wore a Sloggi crop top ( available from Amazon) when I had a frozen shoulder, which  I stepped into and pulled up. The straps and underband stretch enough to make it relatively easy.


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve done a days work already. Middle of the night pain relief. Early morning pain relief. Mop conservatory floor cos old Ben couldn’t get the door open in time during the night. Sort out routine morning medication for Mrs B cos she can’t push tablets out of the strips. Feed the dog, see him out. Make double shot Americano to wake up. Move clothes from washing machine into tumble dryer. Make first coffee of the day for Mrs B. Make toast and jam and another coffee. 

Blood sugar all over the place. Stress? I don’t  really do stress usually. This is just time being consumed. But it does tell me how much Mrs B does about the house. A week off cafe duty? Might get a bit longer, I’m not a natural multitasker, being a man.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> I’ve done a days work already. Middle of the night pain relief. Early morning pain relief. Mop conservatory floor cos old Ben couldn’t get the door open in time during the night. Sort out routine morning medication for Mrs B cos she can’t push tablets out of the strips. Feed the dog, see him out. Make double shot Americano to wake up. Move clothes from washing machine into tumble dryer. Make first coffee of the day for Mrs B. Make toast and jam and another coffee.
> 
> Blood sugar all over the place. Stress? I don’t  really do stress usually. This is just time being consumed. But it does tell me how much Mrs B does about the house. A week off cafe duty? Might get a bit longer, I’m not a natural multitasker, being a man.


Take care.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I’ve done a days work already. Middle of the night pain relief. Early morning pain relief. Mop conservatory floor cos old Ben couldn’t get the door open in time during the night. Sort out routine morning medication for Mrs B cos she can’t push tablets out of the strips. Feed the dog, see him out. Make double shot Americano to wake up. Move clothes from washing machine into tumble dryer. Make first coffee of the day for Mrs B. Make toast and jam and another coffee.
> 
> Blood sugar all over the place. Stress? I don’t  really do stress usually. This is just time being consumed. But it does tell me how much Mrs B does about the house. A week off cafe duty? Might get a bit longer, I’m not a natural multitasker, being a man.



Our virtual cakes and coffee are the least of your concerns Mike. You have more than enough to do. We can’t have you stressing...the worry lines wouldn’t suit you!


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> I’ve done a days work already. Middle of the night pain relief. Early morning pain relief. Mop conservatory floor cos old Ben couldn’t get the door open in time during the night. Sort out routine morning medication for Mrs B cos she can’t push tablets out of the strips. Feed the dog, see him out. Make double shot Americano to wake up. Move clothes from washing machine into tumble dryer. Make first coffee of the day for Mrs B. Make toast and jam and another coffee.
> 
> Blood sugar all over the place. Stress? I don’t  really do stress usually. This is just time being consumed. But it does tell me how much Mrs B does about the house. A week off cafe duty? Might get a bit longer, I’m not a natural multitasker, being a man.


Housework can wait. Do what’s absolutely necessary and sit down when you can. Take care of yourselves


----------



## mikeyB

Well, cleaner is coming in twice a week, so help is at hand.

We’ve made a life decision. This is a bit of a wake up call. We’re just getting too fragile to carry on regardless, so we’re looking for a retirement flat close to daughter and family. That means leaving Scotland, which is a bit of a blow, but it would be easier living on a level somewhere quiet, and half a scooter mile from Greggs and co-op. It will mean some baby sitting, of course.

The main point being easy family support.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Well, cleaner is coming in twice a week, so help is at hand.
> 
> We’ve made a life decision. This is a bit of a wake up call. We’re just getting too fragile to carry on regardless, so we’re looking for a retirement flat close to daughter and family. That means leaving Scotland, which is a bit of a blow, but it would be easier living on a level somewhere quiet, and half a scooter mile from Greggs and co-op. It will mean some baby sitting, of course.
> 
> The main point being easy family support.


That's a very big decision Mike, sorry you've had to make it and leave your beloved island and wonderful community  I hope you find somewhere that matches your requirements in every way, without too much of the fuss and faff that often comes with relocation


----------



## mikeyB

You should talk, Northie. You move North, I move South.   Half a mile from the A59.  When we’ve moved, do call in


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> You should talk, Northie. You move North, I move South.   Half a mile from the A59.  When we’ve moved, do call in


You can be sure of it!  So, despite our left-wing tendencies, we both appear to be moving to the centre ground


----------



## mikeyB

The local MP is Nigel Evans. No more need be said. Nice guy, for a Tory.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Well, cleaner is coming in twice a week, so help is at hand.
> 
> We’ve made a life decision. This is a bit of a wake up call. We’re just getting too fragile to carry on regardless, so we’re looking for a retirement flat close to daughter and family. That means leaving Scotland, which is a bit of a blow, but it would be easier living on a level somewhere quiet, and half a scooter mile from Greggs and co-op. It will mean some baby sitting, of course.
> 
> The main point being easy family support.


Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Well, cleaner is coming in twice a week, so help is at hand.
> 
> We’ve made a life decision. This is a bit of a wake up call. We’re just getting too fragile to carry on regardless, so we’re looking for a retirement flat close to daughter and family. That means leaving Scotland, which is a bit of a blow, but it would be easier living on a level somewhere quiet, and half a scooter mile from Greggs and co-op. It will mean some baby sitting, of course.
> 
> The main point being easy family support.




That's a shame as we all know how much you love Mull, but being nearer to your family is much more practical and I suspect your daughter worries about you being so far away and not being able to reach you in emergencies. I know I would if it was my mum. Also having amenities and a hospital closer to hand will be a big advantage, and a Gregg's of course


----------



## Robin

Sorry you've had to come to that decision, Mike, it's tough when necessity gets in the way of what you'd actually like to do.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Robin, it is a tough decision. But this is me, don’t feel sorry. It’s a new adventure, and it’ll certainly make life easier. One door closes, another opens.  I can get a season ticket at Blackburn Rovers and get a pitchside view with all the other wheelchair gang. Every cloud, and all that....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Robin, it is a tough decision. But this is me, don’t feel sorry. It’s a new adventure, and it’ll certainly make life easier. One door closes, another opens.  I can get a season ticket at Blackburn Rovers and get a pitchside view with all the other wheelchair gang. Every cloud, and all that....



A big decision Mike and I know you won’t have made it lightly. You’ll be living much closer to me so who knows, we may get to meet yet for a coffee and a chat 

I’m a bit distracted at the moment. Had root canal work today, nerve removed and some very unpleasant dental things done so I’m in pain now and may need to resort to brandy later


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it won’t be _that_ much of a hardship. I’ll be within a short taxi ride of my favourite Michelin starred restaurant, a scooter ride to my favourite Chinese, and Thwaites beer. I just need to find a decent doctor, ditto Diabetes Nurse. And a short taxi ride to a Booths supermarket. What’s not to like?

And it’s whisky for dental pain, not brandy. Haven’t you seen any Westerns?


----------



## mikeyB

Well, another day, another dollar. It’s an ironing morning this morning. Don’t worry, I’m a perfectly competent ironer. I’ve also got to get down to the surgery to pick up a prescription. Cocodamol for Mrs B and Levemir for me. In all the chaos, I’d forgotten to order this, so ran out the day before yesterday. So, simple solution. In the fridge was an old, but still usable box of Lantus, so that’s been my background since. Rapid recalculation of doses and I’m all fine and dandy. Ish. Nobody’s perfect. Not a course of action recommended to inexperienced folk on insulin, I might say, at least not without advice.

Mrs B a bit better, full array of demands and insults flying my way. In sickness and in health, eh?


----------



## mikeyB

I think this next statement might be superfluous, but I think the cafe will be closed next week as well. I do miss the gang, but I just don’t have the leisure time.

I only managed three quarters of an hour ironing before all the muscles started pleading mercy, and that was sitting down. I’ll ask the cleaner if she will do it.

Actually she’s not in a union, I’ll just tell her.

Anyway, I’m now back on Levemir for my sins, so all would be well if I hadn’t forgotten to get a jar of Patak’s finest for tonight’s curry.

Sometimes you just can’t win.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> all would be well if I hadn’t forgotten to get a jar of Patak’s finest for tonight’s curry.


I've got a spare jar of Madras, Mike, shall I pop over with it?


----------



## mikeyB

Kind of you to offer, Northie, but I don’t think you’ll quite make the 500 miles before dinner time. Or the last ferry, come to think. Anyway, the wheelchair needs the exercise


----------



## Lilian

Especially for MikeyB   



Health and happiness wherever you go.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for that, Lillian. 

As I said, new adventure. Same old me


----------



## Copepod

I must agree with @mikeyB that proximity to a Booths supermarket is a very important consideration. I always enjoy calling into Kirkby Lonsdale on way to and from Lake District - free loyalty card coffee and some food treats


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Just catching up. Crikey, I miss the cafe for a couple of weeks and all hell breaks loose. 
I hope Mrs B is beginning to feel better and that you are not overdoing anything - you must look after yourself as well Mikey.
So sorry you have decided to leave Mull, but as everyone has said, for both your and your daughters peace of mind it may be a hard, but good decision.
Your lovely taxi driver will miss his trips to Glasgow and the fish and chips .
You'll be a hop and a skip up the M6 from me, but don't let that put you off
Look after yourselves xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Haven’t been around much of late, but just caught up and wanted to send you and Mrs MikeB best wishes for a speedy recovery, and a hassle-free move. Your community on Mull sounds amazing, but I am sure you will soon find your feet in pastures new. Sorry to read about the Parkinsonism thing too - you must barely have had time to process that particular nugget of news among everything else going on. 

Best wishes to you both and you seem to be embracing the challenges in a way that’s quite inspiring.


----------



## trophywench

Handy for Blackpool should you fancy some rock!  LOL

It's the finding a decent GP and hospital that would probably concern me more than what colour the new abode walls are painted and whether we needed new carpets, etc.

I've always lived in pre-metrication dwellings and it's a PITA getting reasonably priced anything to fit floors and windows, these days.  So - I'd want to measure!


----------



## grovesy

trophywench said:


> Handy for Blackpool should you fancy some rock!  LOL
> 
> It's the finding a decent GP and hospital that would probably concern me more than what colour the new abode walls are painted and whether we needed new carpets, etc.
> 
> I've always lived in pre-metrication dwellings and it's a PITA getting reasonably priced anything to fit floors and windows, these days.  So - I'd want to measure!


I agree about health care. I know my surgery is not as good as it used to be , but the one round the corner is not good . Local Pharamacy who have been in business for over 35 years have started telling people to order repeats a week before needed despite it being electronic prescriptions. They also paired with a surgery in a village about 5 miles away with no direct public transport, and only offer some services there, and this surgery services sheltered housing and old peoples housing.


----------



## mikeyB

My daughter tells me that the doctors in the local health centre that covers where we intend to live has what she calls superb doctors. And there is good nursing support by all accounts, which is reassuring. And no long waits for appointments if you’re not fussed who you see. Regular buses, all wheelchair enabled, go right past it.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> My daughter tells me that the doctors in the local health centre that covers where we intend to live has what she calls superb doctors. And there is good nursing support by all accounts, which is reassuring. And no long waits for appointments if you’re not fussed who you see. Regular buses, all wheelchair enabled, go right past it.


That is good to hear.


----------



## trophywench

Great Mike!  Nearest hospital with the services you and Mrs B require?   It's not a part of the world I have any knowledge of, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> My daughter tells me that the doctors in the local health centre that covers where we intend to live has what she calls superb doctors. And there is good nursing support by all accounts, which is reassuring. And no long waits for appointments if you’re not fussed who you see. Regular buses, all wheelchair enabled, go right past it.



You’ll soon knock them into shape Mike


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> I think this next statement might be superfluous, but I think the cafe will be closed next week as well. I do miss the gang, but I just don’t have the leisure time.
> 
> I only managed three quarters of an hour ironing before all the muscles started pleading mercy, and that was sitting down. I’ll ask the cleaner if she will do it.
> 
> Actually she’s not in a union, I’ll just tell her.
> 
> Anyway, I’m now back on Levemir for my sins, so all would be well if I hadn’t forgotten to get a jar of Patak’s finest for tonight’s curry.
> 
> Sometimes you just can’t win.


Take care of yourself mike


----------



## mikeyB

I am taking care of myself, don’t worry. I did have an unseemly fall yesterday when I got my feet mixed up, but with lots of experience doing pratfalls when I was doing amateur dramatics, I landed without injury. It’s like riding a bike, you never forget. Getting up again was a bit of a faff, but hey ho, that’s life.

Mrs B seems to be improving, so we’ll see on Wednesday what the current state of play is. And find out when she can get back to duty making me cups of tea.


----------



## Seabreeze

Blimey Mike!  take care both of you and hope you are right soon 
You shall have to put bubble wrap onesies on the list to Santa for both of you!


----------



## Ljc

Just catching up.
I hope Mrs B is recovering well.  Please be careful Mike,  one nasty fall in the family is quite enough. 
It sure sounds like you live in a lovely community.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Take care Mike, it's good to hear MrsB is doing well.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, gang. Off to hospital this morning with Mrs B for an X-ray and review. I expect that will involve Glasgow looking  at the pictures and expressing an opinion. Fingers crossed that everything is setting appropriately. Certainly, the pain has reduced.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good luck to Mrs B Mikey - hope all goes well.x


----------



## mikeyB

Well, the X-ray has been done. Now at home waiting for the judgement of the orthopods in Paisley. My guess is carry on with collar and cuff. Hope so, anyway.


----------



## mikeyB

And the judgement is the fracture clinic in Oban (Paisley specialists) next Wednesday. If we go by taxi, should be able to get a bit of shopping in.


----------



## Hazel

every cloud.......


----------



## mikeyB

Just an update. Had a pig of a morning phoning around to various agencies and GP to help lift Mrs B up after slipping on to the floor from her chair. This was first thing, so by the time folk arrived from the home care gang she was desperate for a wee. Held on, though, heroically. Back to normal now, ordering me around.

I won’t be reopening next week, there are too many things going on at the moment, but the week after may be a possibility.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Just an update. Had a pig of a morning phoning around to various agencies and GP to help lift Mrs B up after slipping on to the floor from her chair. This was first thing, so by the time folk arrived from the home care gang she was desperate for a wee. Held on, though, heroically. Back to normal now, ordering me around.
> 
> I won’t be reopening next week, there are too many things going on at the moment, but the week after may be a possibility.



Poor Mrs. B. Hope she’s ok after her ordeal. Don’t be worrying about Café duties Mike, you’re on indefinite compassionate leave until life settles down


----------



## grovesy

Sorry to hear this take care.


----------



## Ljc

Oh no Mike. A horrible morning for both of you .


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear this Mike. Take care both of you,  a sabbatical from the Cafe sounds in order.


----------



## Hazel

bless you both - you are not having an easy time of it.

this latest episode makes your move all the more urgent

please take care, you are both in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

How are things in the B household? I hope they are improving for you and Mrs B


----------



## mikeyB

Hi all, things are picking up a little. Another week, and this cafe will be up and running, I reckon. Hope so, anyway. I’ll let you know next week. Got folk house viewing tomorrow, so I’d better hide the bodies.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Hi all, things are picking up a little. Another week, and this cafe will be up and running, I reckon. Hope so, anyway. I’ll let you know next week. Got folk house viewing tomorrow, so I’d better hide the bodies.




I can loan you my coffin, but I need it back for Sunday morning


----------



## Carolg

Good luck with house viewing today


----------



## mikeyB

All went well. Still interested in purchase. Steven, the husband of Jodi the estate agent remembers playing on a PlayStation in the loft with the son of the previous owners. Mull, eh? And Nancy, his mum came along. She was recovering from sitting in tiny chairs while teaching sproglets at the local school. I will miss this place, but as Nancy said, it’s hard work living here when you’re fit and well, never mind being bewheelchaired. (Is that a word? It should be, if it isn’t)


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Well, cleaner is coming in twice a week, so help is at hand.
> 
> We’ve made a life decision. This is a bit of a wake up call. We’re just getting too fragile to carry on regardless, so we’re looking for a retirement flat close to daughter and family. That means leaving Scotland, which is a bit of a blow, but it would be easier living on a level somewhere quiet, and half a scooter mile from Greggs and co-op. It will mean some baby sitting, of course.
> 
> The main point being easy family support.



It's such a shame that you need to do this, but with your glass full outlook I am sure you will land on your feet smiling wherever you are inspite of it being a wrench to leave glorious Mull, there are the family benefits of your new destination. If I was a free agent, I'd be very tempted to move to Mull right now!  hope it all goes well.


----------



## mikeyB

Things getting back to normal now chez Mike. Cafe reopens next Monday.

Make the most of it, before the Christmas break. Family arriving on the 22nd, so I don’t want to be rude constantly playing with my iPad. They’ll think I’m turning into a teenager


----------



## mikeyB

Just a quick reminder that service will resume on Monday at 10.15.

 That’s if I don’t get caught in a snowdrift on the way down to the shop. The road from here to Dervaig was impassable this morning. Still, the ferries are running normally now while you lot get blown around, so the shop is fully restocked, papers and post restored. 

House purchasers coming round tomorrow afternoon. I’ll let them wander round while I watch the snooker.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

On one of our holidays to Mull, we stayed in the 'chicken houses' in Dervaig.(They looked like them!)


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Back in action at last. Snow covered garden this morning, so a bit chilly. I’m set up with a double shot Americano and two Tramadol, so I can move. Bonus

Anyone ready for a nice warming brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

It’s just deleted my post! 

Nice to see the old place re-opened Mike. Hope all is well. I’ll have the full Monty breakfast please (you can keep your hat on) and a cup of tea


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. What’s just deleted your post? A hyperactive moderator? An alien life force?  

Oh well, never mind. Here’s a full English with extra toast and a cup of tea. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, nice to see you back, Mike. I'll just sit in a quiet corner with a cappucino and a Danish, please, and try not to spread any germs around. Or is this a place where lurgies magically disappear?


----------



## Ljc

Nice to have you back here Mike.  How are you and Mrs B.
To warm me up I would love a full Scottish and a large Nescafé on this windy chilly and wet morning,  Ta .

I think I’d best take my runny doze, chills and big box of tissues to Robins table.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning everyone, nice to see you back, Mike. I'll just sit in a quiet corner with a cappucino and a Danish, please, and try not to spread any germs around. Or is this a place where lurgies magically disappear?



Morning Robin. All bodily conditions disappear on entry to this cafe, so no worries, you don’t need to hide in a dark corner ringing a bell.

Here’s a cappuccino and yummy Danish to enjoy. 

I hope your lurgi clears quickly. You need to be fit for the invasion at Christmas

By the way, using the word lurgi gives away your age.....


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Nice to have you back here Mike.  How are you and Mrs B.
> To warm me up I would love a full Scottish and a large Nescafé on this windy chilly and wet morning,  Ta .
> 
> I think I’d best take my runny doze, chills and big box of tissues to Robins table.


Morning Lin. As I explained to Robin, symptoms of any disease disappear when you enter the cafe, so dinnae fash.

I’m fine, and Mrs B is doing the ironing at the moment for the first time in a month, so things are definitely coming back to normal.

Anyway, here’s a full Scottish and a large Nescafé to warm you up. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

If all symptoms disappear on entering the Allygus, I’m moving in there! 

It dropped to -10 here this morning with a -13 feel and my joints responded accordingly!


----------



## mikeyB

If your joints are affected by cold, just roll them a bit thicker. Always works


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, gang. I’ve got to go and stock up on food and get the papers and lunch. 

I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffe and goodies, and, of course, mince pies with brandy swollen fruit. Yummy. 

See you later


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> If your joints are affected by cold, just roll them a bit thicker. Always works



The old ones are the best Mike (and that goes for the jokes too!)


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I’m fully refreshed and refuelled and ready for a relaxing afternoon pandering to your every wish. Within reason, and physical capability of course.

Coffee and treats anyone? As it’s Christmas soon, I’ve got some Baileys Creme brulee in the cooler, as well as alcoholic mince pies and the usuals.


----------



## Flower

Hello Mike, lovely to see you back in your frilly pinny  I hope you're well. 

I could really do with a large frothy latte and a big wedge of tarted up Swiss roll Yule log - with frosted chocolate buttercream log effect icing and a cheery Robin on top . Many thanks


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Hello Mike, lovely to see you back in your frilly pinny  I hope you're well.
> 
> I could really do with a large frothy latte and a big wedge of tarted up Swiss roll Yule log - with frosted chocolate buttercream log effect icing and a cheery Robin on top . Many thanks



I’ll have whatever Flower said and a mince pie please


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I’ll have whatever Flower said and a mince pie please


 I’ll have the same as Amigo except for the latte that is ,I’ll have my usual Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Hello Mike, lovely to see you back in your frilly pinny  I hope you're well.
> 
> I could really do with a large frothy latte and a big wedge of tarted up Swiss roll Yule log - with frosted chocolate buttercream log effect icing and a cheery Robin on top . Many thanks


Afternoon Flower. Slight delay, I was posting on your second opinion thread. 

I’m in my Che Guevara pinny actually, the frilly one hasn’t been ironed yet. That doesn’t stop me serving the Swiss roll Yule log, though, exactly to your specification. The Robin is made from plaster, so you could glue it to your cast for the season with a bit of holly. Anyway, enjoy with your frothy Latte. Plus a tissue to wipe buttercream and froth from your upper lip and nose.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I’ll have whatever Flower said and a mince pie please


Afternoon Amigo. So, a Latte, plus a slice of the Yule log that has the plaster Santa on, and a mince pie. I’d better slip you 6 units of Humalog with that.

Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I’ll have the same as Amigo except for the latte that is ,I’ll have my usual Nescafé please.


Afternoon  Lin, it won’t be exactly the same, because you get the bit of Yule log that has the plaster snow dusted fir tree on it.

So, Yule log, alcoholic mince pie and a Nescafé coming up for you to enjoy


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon  Lin, it won’t be exactly the same, because you get the bit of Yule log that has the plaster snow dusted fir tree on it.
> 
> So, Yule log, alcoholic mince pie and a Nescafé coming up for you to enjoy


Just the ticket ,
Thanks Mike.


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> The Robin is made from plaster,



Thanks for that bit of information Mike, I like my teeth!


----------



## mikeyB

While there’s a slight pause, I’ll just tell you that after experimentation, I’ve perfected some Christmas ice cream with brandy soaked dried fruit, orange zest, crushed walnuts, 80% chocolate flakes,  a touch of cinnamon and nutmeg and a touch of Baileys. That’s still in the freezer, the alcohol delays the set slightly, but that will be available from tomorrow, but not for breakfast. I know what you degenerates are like.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> While there’s a slight pause, I’ll just tell you that after experimentation, I’ve perfected some Christmas ice cream with brandy soaked dried fruit, orange zest, crushed walnuts, 80% chocolate flakes,  a touch of cinnamon and nutmeg and a touch of Baileys. That’s still in the freezer, the alcohol delays the set slightly, but that will be available from tomorrow, but not for breakfast. I know what you degenerates are like.



Do Ben & Jerry know about you? 

Yummy!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, good to see you back Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, time for me to leave you after a quietish first day back after my enforced break. It’s good to be back, for sure.

Anyway, picking up on last weeks big news on the royal front, today is the day in 1936 King Edward VIII announced his abdication, because he couldn’t continue as king if he married his American divorcee Wallis Simpson. Last week, of course the fifth in line to the throne announced he would marry an American divorcee. Whatever calamity comes to the royal family, he will never become king because she is a Catholic. Apparently, that might cause a constitutional crisis, but only among the powers in the land. Nobody else will give a stuff, of course, as was the way in 1936.

I’ll be back tomorrow for brekkie around 10.15 with all the usual stuff available apart from rabbit food with or without added dried wrinkly fruit. Got some kippers, though.

Have a good evening wrapping presents, and a good nights sleep.

I’m grumpy because the boobs with the food has an hour long programme instead of there being a University Challenge. Oh well, it’ll soon be over.

See you tomorrow


----------



## Flower

Christmas University Challenge on at 7.30 BBC4 Mike, not quite the same but I'll take it for my Jezza fix


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> While there’s a slight pause, I’ll just tell you that after experimentation, I’ve perfected some Christmas ice cream with brandy soaked dried fruit, orange zest, crushed walnuts, 80% chocolate flakes,  a touch of cinnamon and nutmeg and a touch of Baileys. That’s still in the freezer, the alcohol delays the set slightly, but that will be available from tomorrow, but not for breakfast. I know what you degenerates are like.


Audit day ahead, so would you please save me a wee scoop please, and lovely to see you back


----------



## mikeyB

Morning peeps. Don’t worry, Carol, there’ll be plenty for everyone.

Well, I’m all shaved and showered and ready for the day. Are you? If not, come along for some stimulating brekkie


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I'm in need of a cappucino and an almond croissant, please Mike, ( though you did mention kippers, I've just recalled. Maybe both, and call it brunch.) I've just braved the outside world, taken daughter to work in the 4x4 and decided I may as well continue to the supermarket. Roads are still a bit iffy here. Funnily enough, the bit I was most worried about, the half mile of private drive down to her offices, was the best bit, because the Estate had cleared it. ( well, if you're renting out your converted barns as offices, your tenants are going to expect to be able to get there) Worst bit was the car park, the bit round Waitrose was fine, because they'd been out, but the council run bit was sheet ice. ( sucks teeth, ooh no, elf and safety you see, if we tried clearing it we might make it worse, and then you might sue)


----------



## mikeyB

We’ve had a few light showers of rain. The snow is clearing quite nicely.

Now then, after your adventures you’d better have a proper brunch, so here’s a pair of Isle of Mull kippers, and an almond croissant for before or after, along with your cappuccino.

Enjoy, and have a good relax. 

Waitrose, indeed. No Aldi near your estate?


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I know fine that you’re all hanging back for some of that ice cream, but I’m off for lunch and shopping now.

I’ll see you later. You’ll just have to drool on till 2.15.


----------



## mikeyB

I am back - have been since 2.20. Sorry I didn’t give you a shout.


----------



## mikeyB

This afternoon I’ve eaten some peanuts and an apple, read The National, The Guardian and three quarters of the Herald. Now I’m having a vape as I watch the tumbleweed blowing down the street...


----------



## mikeyB

My iPad is running out of battery. So am I.

I’ll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15 fully charged. Another afternoon like this, I’ll have to close down. Another unemployment statistic.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> My iPad is running out of battery. So am I.
> 
> I’ll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15 fully charged. Another afternoon like this, I’ll have to close down. Another unemployment statistic.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Shame I've missed you again, I'll be in tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, sorry for the late start. Overslept, I know not why. 11 hours is a little self indulgent. Maggie isn’t talking to me. Slob is the politest epithet she used.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, how are you and MrsB?
Please may I have 2 bacon rolls and a coffee please. It's the OH birthday and he's still in bed, the lazy sod


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. And happy birthday to OH, I hope you’ve got him a nice pressie. Or at least an unbreakable one if you’re going to throw it at him

So, two crispy bacon rolls coming up, and a coffee. Enjoy

PS you’d better change b***** to something else, before the thought police arrive.


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, need a coffee and an almond croissant, please, I'm about to put my boots on and brave the big outdoors. It's just started drizzling, so all the snow will be turning to soggy slush.


----------



## Ljc

Top of the morning everyone.
11hrs Mike I am so jealous.
May I have 2 nice hot sausage rolls and a Nescafé please.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, need a coffee and an almond croissant, please, I'm about to put my boots on and brave the big outdoors. It's just started drizzling, so all the snow will be turning to soggy slush.



Morning Robin. I suppose you haven’t been for a ride this week with all the adverse weather. The snow has just about disappeared here, but it’s a nice bright morning. 

Anyway, here’s a lovely fresh almond croissant and a coffee to fuel you up. 

Take care, we don’t want your next order coming from A&E


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Top of the morning everyone.
> 11hrs Mike I am so jealous.
> May I have 2 nice hot sausage rolls and a Nescafé please.


Morning Lin, there’s no skill involved in sleeping a lot. If there were, half the population would be walking around in a bleary haze.

So, a light brekkie this morning...two hot sausage rolls and a Nescafé. Enjoy.

It’s a sign of poshness, you know, not asking for brown sauce or ketchup on your sausage rolls. A touch of class


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> .
> Take care, we don’t want your next order coming from A&E


Many a true word! I survived, all the good citizens down the road had cleared their frontages, and we'd cleared our long drive, but the worst bit was- you've guessed it- the way in and out of the Drs surgery! They'd cleared and gritted the last bit, right by their front door, where they'd put a large notice saying, 'Take Care, Very Slippy.' but to get to that point, you have to walk across the entrance to the staff car park and turning bay, both of which were large stretches of frozen slush. I got there just as an old lady was clinging to the last bit of railing before you're on your own across the car park, wondering if she dare let go. A burly 6ft man happened to be passing, and he and I grabbed her firmly one each side, and supported her in. Ridiculous! I can hardly think they're needing to drum up business for the fracture clinic, in the current NHS financial crisis.
Anyway, rant over. Yes, riding was cancelled on Sunday, I'm hoping for a hack tomorrow if things have improved, just a walk and trot out would be good, I need to keep the riding muscles going.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, short morning but I have to go and get sorted for a non skiddy trip down to the shop, and have some lunch.

I’ll be back at 2.15 for coffee and goodies and a critique of my Christmas ice cream. No calories, honest


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, back again. Slightly late due to the vagaries of on line banking. I nearly fainted when I worked out how much I’d spent on Christmas presents.

Coffee and goodies anyone? Christmas ice cream? You need the cooling down with the central heating turned up to “boost”. I know you do it when the men aren’t around.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang, back again. Slightly late due to the vagaries of on line banking. I nearly fainted when I worked out how much I’d spent on Christmas presents.
> 
> Coffee and goodies anyone? Christmas ice cream? You need the cooling down with the central heating turned up to “boost”. I know you do it when the men aren’t around.



Oh you shouldn’t have bothered spending so much on me Mike

Just back in after a busy day after a horrible night’s cramp dancing. I’m exhausted! It’s getting beyond a joke and the medics can’t seem to suggest anything (apart from my GP suggesting quinine because apparently I’ll be able to live without platelets! Eek!)

Anyway, enough of this misery. Those almond croissants sound very nice and a latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Those cramps are a real PITA. If quinine is a no go, it might just be worth trying a low dose of Ropinirole. This is used in Parkinson’s, and restless legs syndrome. How it works is by reducing the muscle activity at night. I know you haven’t got RLS, but any reduction or calming of muscle activity could help with the cramps. You might want to discuss this with your GP.

In higher doses, in the treatment of Parkinson’s, one of the potential side effects is switching on impulsive behaviour such as gambling, and inappropriate or excessive sexual demands. This isn’t funny - folk have become bankrupt and marriages have broken up as a result. This won’t happen with a low dose, so OH can relax.

This is all on the assumption that you have had your magnesium levels measured, or normalised.

Right, consultation over. I’ll PM my private bank details for professional fees.

By the way, here’s a couple of Almond Croissants and a Latte while you think. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and cafe dwellers, I hope you're all well 

I would love a chocolate chip muffin with a dollop of brandy cream please and a big frothy latte to warm me up after getting soaked once again in town. I will forgive the rain as it is doing a good job of washing away the snow and ice.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. I don’t know why these primitive tribes do a raindance, they just need to kidnap you and shove you out the door.

While you ponder that, here’s a chocolate chip muffin with brandy cream and a big frothy Latte. I suppose it’s futile to say no licking, it’s unladylike. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Hehe  very true. I do seem to have a personal rain cloud hovering overhead!

Yes,  futile to say licking the brandy cream is unladylike, too enjoyable to waste any


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time to close the shutters on another day. I’ve been challenging a mobility company on their price promise. (I need a new wheelchair because the one I have weighs a ton with two car batteries running the show.) I’ve used the company before. I did find the chair that I want £400 cheaper on another website, so I’ve now got to email the company with details. Tee hee, I love this sort of game.

Anyway, I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15. I don’t anticipate another gross oversleep today.

Have a good evening everyone, and a pleasant night’s sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. I’m showered, shaved and breakfasted. 

You aren’t.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike and sorry I’d just seen your helpful suggestions on the cramp. Doc says my magnesium is normal but my understanding is magnesium is notoriously difficult to measure so I take a supplement anyway.

Can cause ‘inappropriate sexual demands’...the hubbie is actually looking for a solution to stop me keeping him awake at nights! 

Right after my minor foot ‘op’ this morning where hubbie extracted something black and plastic from my foot (decoration related I suspect), I’m ready for a nice frothy latte and a bacon butter please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Dinnae fash, those weird side effects only occur at bigger doses. And aren’t guaranteed, I’m afraid

Anyway, I’m sure despite autocorrect, your order is for a frothy Latte and a crispy bacon _butty_, so that’s on its way. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. Dinnae fash, those weird side effects only occur at bigger doses. And aren’t guaranteed, I’m afraid
> 
> Anyway, I’m sure despite autocorrect, your order is for a frothy Latte and a crispy bacon _butty_, so that’s on its way. Enjoy



Lol Mike. Funnily enough, I was just discussing butter with the other half because it’s been demonised for so long and he said all the really old people he knows have eaten it all their lives! Must have been on my mind. 

Yes I like my bacon nice and crispy with _tomato ketchup! _Eek!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, lovely sunny day here, but riding was still cancelled as there is sheet ice all over the uncleared roads, and riding school proprietor doesn't want to risk losing any of her clients on the way there ( if we could but get there, there's a small indoor arena we could use, so wouldn't be risking the horses).
So, I'll have a leisurely cappucino and almond croissant instead, please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Whoopee! I’ve just got my Christmas bonus, as I’m on PIP. £10. No begging letters, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, lovely sunny day here, but riding was still cancelled as there is sheet ice all over the uncleared roads, and riding school proprietor doesn't want to risk losing any of her clients on the way there ( if we could but get there, there's a small indoor arena we could use, so wouldn't be risking the horses).
> So, I'll have a leisurely cappucino and almond croissant instead, please Mike.


Oh dear, Robin, another riding disappointment, so no sweaty appearance in the cafe. Ah well, health and safety rules our lives now.

Anyway, here’s the consolation of a cappuccino and an almond croissant to fill your empty time. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to go out into the sunshine to spend my £10 PIP bonus on food and newspapers, and get some lunch.

I’ll be back at 2.15, for coffee, goodies and my Christmas ice cream.

See you later.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, I’m a bit late cos a phone call I had to make. I’m ready for your orders for sinful things


----------



## Amigo

You might need that bonus to pay for your extra income tax Mike. It’s not why you’re migrating back to Englandshire is it? 

Just back from visiting mum and all is well apart from a sore eye which I told them to get onto (I had some lubricating drops in my bag which helped). She never complains bless her.

I’ll have some Christmas ice cream please Mike and a cream soda


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well and didn't squander your windfall all in one day 
Please may I have some Christmas ice cream and a pot of Assam please


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> You might need that bonus to pay for your extra income tax Mike. It’s not why you’re migrating back to Englandshire is it?
> 
> Just back from visiting mum and all is well apart from a sore eye which I told them to get onto (I had some lubricating drops in my bag which helped). She never complains bless her.
> 
> I’ll have some Christmas ice cream please Mike and a cream soda


Sorry I’m late, Amigo. I fell asleep. Glad to hear your mum is well, apart from the eye. I suppose the place was awash with dreary Christmas decorations.

So, first order for the carb feast...one serving of Christmas ice cream and a cream soda coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well and didn't squander your windfall all in one day
> Please may I have some Christmas ice cream and a pot of Assam please


Afternoon Lucy. I’m afraid that tenner disappeared in the shopping. But not on newspapers- there weren’t any. Apparently the lorry came off the road near Dalmally. Feeble excuse.

Anyway, here’s a bowl of Christmas Ice cream and a pot of Assam to enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, just popping by on my way back from Lidl (whose car park was much better cleared than Waitrose's was the other day) to sample some of this Christmas ice cream. Am now stocked up with enough German biscuits etc to last for weeks, or at least a couple of days after my son gets home for Christmas.


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, German efficiency eh. We’ll  get you away from Waitrose yet. According to Which, Aldi’s mince pies are better than Waitrose, so that could be your next exploration, and the same source recommends Spar for Prosecco, though it’s not the cheapest. There’s only Spar and the Co-op on the island, but when I relocate I can get back to shopping in Booths, which OH will know well 

Anyway, here’s a sample of home made Christmas ingenuity, which you can sample with one of Angela Merkel’s biccies while you still have some. Enjoy


----------



## AJLang

Do you have Christmas pudding flavoured ice cream please and a large hot chocolate with rum in it and topped with squinty cream please?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amanda. Sorry for the slight delay, I was posting on your recent thread. Good to see you, for sure.

Well, the Christmas ice cream has all the right ingredients and flavours, but with Baileys for the touch of alcohol. Raw brandy would  stop the ice cream from setting. So here’s a bowl of Christmas ice cream, and a hot chocolate with rum and a big dollop of squirty cream.  Enjoy, but don’t drive


----------



## AJLang

Hi Mike thank you for posting on my other thread, I've replied to you. 
Brandy AND rum!!! Yum yum. You spoil me, thank you very much


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, content in the knowledge that you are all having a little doze after the Christmas ice cream, it’s time for me to quietly leave and cook a casserole with some chopped up highland coo.

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, if you’ve woken up by then

Have a good evening and a pleasant nights sleep


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Mike. I hope you had a nice casserole and a good sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. I did indeed have a nice casserole- appropriate for the time of year, and dead easy to cook. Brown the meat, chuck  everything else in and bubble away. I did, to my eternal shame, serve it with fine beans that had been grown in Kenya. There’s a food shortage in Kenya for ordinary folk. How does that work? 

Anyway, enough of my tortured soul. Anyone for brekkie? ( you’re not allowed ice cream for brekkie, so don’t even think about it)


----------



## AJLang

Nooooo ice cream for breakfast boo boo. Well after a telephone conversation with my compulsive gambler father who is being fleeced by my brother (sorry I needed to get that out of my system) what have you got that is real comfort food, possibly sweet and with lots of carbs? Oh I know, do you know what a Brown Derby is and is it available please?


----------



## AJLang

Sorry where are my manners. Good morning Mike


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks. I’ll have a sandwich for breakfast please Mike. An ice cream sandwich! 

Okay, okay, I’ll behave. Make it a crispy bacon and mushroom sandwich with a frothy latte please


----------



## mikeyB

AJLang said:


> Sorry where are my manners. Good morning Mike



Morning Amanda. My goodness, that takes me back. Bet you had your first Brown Derby in a Wimpy. Dead easy to make, so sure, my super cook Maggie can knock one together for you.

Takes the prize for strange breakfast of the year, but who cares, it’s Christmas. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

You’ve mixed us up Mike and I knew you weren’t talking to me because you were too polite!


----------



## AJLang

Yay do I get a prize for strangest breakfast ?  

Yep definitely had my first Brown Derby in a Wimpy  Please thank Maggie for making one for me


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> You’ve mixed us up Mike and I knew you weren’t talking to me because you were too polite!


Lol Amigo I didn't want to tell Mike in case I got him more confused


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning folks. I’ll have a sandwich for breakfast please Mike. An ice cream sandwich!
> 
> Okay, okay, I’ll behave. Make it a crispy bacon and mushroom sandwich with a frothy latte please


Morning Amigo, good effort at pretending to be normal! Hope you are feeling well this morning.

One crispy bacon sandwich, (with ketchup) and a frothy Latte coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Names changed to protect the innocent. Predictive text, eh? Sorry ladies


----------



## AJLang

I think it's very funny and has made me laugh


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, good effort at pretending to be normal! Hope you are feeling well this morning.
> 
> One crispy bacon sandwich, (with ketchup) and a frothy Latte coming up. Enjoy



Ah you remembered the ketchup...you’ve got the job! You know I need extra sustenance on a Friday to soak up the odd sherry and pork scratchings


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you and MrsB are well. Please may I have a full English and a pot of Assam, I need a big brekkie to pick me up as I hardly slept last night, the curse of being a night shifter


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. I hardly dare ask what your schedule is over Christmas. I used to enjoy working Christmas Day in hospital, because it was nice cheering the patients up when they weren’t at their best. And I got away from the in-laws

Anyway, here’s a full English and a pot of Assam to perk you up. Or, more likely, send you into a post prandial doze. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, just been over to the butcher in the next village (we don't have our own any more, even though we are the much larger community) Lovely sunny day, fantastic views up on the ridge. (The river and railway, and the old salt track connect the two villages along the valley floor, but for reasons unknown, the modern road goes over the top of the adjacent hill. Fine until it snows) 
I'd love a cappucino and an almond croissant, please Mike, before I walk down to our shops and top up with cheese and bread for the weekend.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Sounds like you have the same problems as we get in the highlands. Modern roads built by clever engineers get blocked by landslides and rock falls, when General Wades old military roads take the natural route at the bottom of valleys, and are always passable, albeit single track. Makes you wonder. 

Anyway, never mind infrastructure folly, here’s a cappuccino and almond croissant for you to enjoy for the next shopping trip.


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Nooooo ice cream for breakfast boo boo. Well after a telephone conversation with my compulsive gambler father who is being fleeced by my brother (sorry I needed to get that out of my system) what have you got that is real comfort food, possibly sweet and with lots of carbs? Oh I know, do you know what a Brown Derby is and is it available please?


Rant away.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I have to disappear for a while to get lunch and get to the shop for supplies. And, with any luck, the papers.

This afternoon, the supplies of Christmas ice cream is unlocked, and Maggie has made a supply of Lagavulin soaked fruit mince pies. Astonishingly flavoursome. 

See you later. Form an orderly queue


----------



## AJLang

grovesy said:


> Rant away.


Thank you Grovesy.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, I’m back in action. Sorry for being late, life is a bit chaotic at the moment. Still, I’m much cheered by my Christmas card from Nicola Sturgeon. I must send her one back thanking her for my 1p increase in income tax. This isn’t, by the way, the reason I’m moving to England. Getting more tax from the better off, and less from the worse off is a policy I support.

Anyway, no politics in this cafe. Anybody want any calorie free Christmas indulgences?


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike, just been plundering the local Aldi for Christmas supplies to feed the hungry and thirsty (but appreciative relatives) descending on me for Christmas. Plenty of booze and goodies in now 

I’ll have some of your Christmas ice cream with a mince pie please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo, just got back in time from taking the washing out of one machine and putting into another to dry. I’m quite house trained, really.

Anyway on the subject of booze and goodies, here’s a bowl of Christmas ice cream and a mince pie. Breathalyser on leaving the building


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve just ordered myself a brand new electric wheelchair for Christmas. My old one weighs a ton - I can’t lift it off the ground, and it takes an age to pull it to bits to transport it, and I can’t do the bending involved. The new one just folds in seconds, and as it’s aluminium it’s much lighter. And it has Lithium batteries rather than the old car battery style that are in the old one. 

Good job I cleared the credit card a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## AJLang

Have fun with it


----------



## Flower

Afternoon Mike and everyone 

Your new wheelchair sounds a neat bit of kit.

I could really do with some warm home made cheese straws and a strong black coffee please. Been painting the skirting board where I've bashed it with my crutches, I thought I was stuck on the floor until Father Christmas pops by but managed to crawl to the front room and haul myself up on a chair-  very unladylike


----------



## mikeyB

I’m awfully sorry, Flower, my stupid iPad logged me out without me knowing, so I wasn’t alerted. Still, better late than never.

Yes, the wheelchair is a neat bit if kit, but rather a lot of spending money at a tad over three grand (that’s with a 27% saving on RRP and no VAT). Still, as they say, I’m worth it.

And that is exactly how I get up off the floor, Flower. Though I do laugh at myself doing it, because if I didn’t I’d be a basket case. (Don’t anybody dare say what’s the difference)

Anyway, to revive your dignity here’s a bowl of warm cheese straws and a STRONG black coffee - don’t drip, it’ll burn a hole in the carpet. Have a good relax


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks. I’ve attached a new Libre sensor before my old one expires. I’ll let the new one settle in before firing it up. I never know when to start them, because I know it’s pathetic, but that’s a whole hour that I can’t take a reading. Is this the first sign of addiction? 

Speaking of addictions, here’s a film I always watch when it’s on TV, despite owning the DVD. On this day in 1939, Gone With The Wind premiered in the city of Atlanta. Yes, it’s horribly racist, but that’s how things were. It’s long, but there isn’t a wasted scene.

If you’re all nice to me tomorrow, I’ll tell you what my all time favourite films are.

I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for unchristmassy brekkies. (After lunch, the gloves are off)

Have a good evening and a good night’s sleep, everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning All. It’s a lovely day out here in the Atlantic, hardly a cloud in the sky, and the sun is just about managing to peek over the hills behind us.  I’ve got a nice Americano, and first vape of the day, so I’m almost human.

Well, I’m ready to serve brekkie. Are you ready to consume zero carb brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike. I’ve got a mouth as dry as Ghandi’s slipper so a large latte for me please and something sweet and gooey. An almond croissant or sticky Danish would be most acceptable 

Decent 80’s band last night followed by a very credible bunch of karaoke singers in the pub (I was not one of them however!)


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Sounds like a slight excess of vino mucho collapso last night. Sounds like you had a good time, for sure

So as an aid to recovery here’s a large Latte and, not Danish, a slice of ultra sticky and sweet Baklava. A real sugar rush if ever there was one. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. Sounds like a slight excess of vino mucho collapso last night. Sounds like you had a good time, for sure
> 
> So as an aid to recovery here’s a large Latte and, not Danish, a slice of ultra sticky and sweet Baklava. A real sugar rush if ever there was one. Enjoy



Lovely Mike. If anything will pull out my temporary crown, that will!


----------



## mikeyB

That’s why they’re called temporary, Amigo.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> That’s why they’re called temporary, Amigo.



This is true Mike but apparently they can last up to a year if there’s an avoidance of toffees, pork crackling and hard crusty bread. So I’ll have a bit of each in the virtual world please


----------



## mikeyB

Will do, Amigo. Here’s a bowl of pork crackling, a nice crusty roll, and a selection of nice chewy chocolate caramels from the Quality Sreet tin.

That lot would challenge a hippo’s molars


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I had a great sleep last night, hurrah! Please may I have some Baklava as well and a coffee. I hope you and Mrs B are well.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. Congrats on having a good kip. The only problem with having a good kip is the first thing that happens is that you think of all the stuff you need to do

With that in mind, here’s some instant energy. A slice of Baklava and a coffee. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a cappucino and a plain croissant, please, Mike, I've had enough almond for one morning, I've just made the almond paste for the Christmas cake and there are always trimmings left over, well, they're not left over any more, they've mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## mikeyB

As they do, Robin, it’s always a mystery...

Anyway, good morning, Robin, hope you are well. I always use ready made, life’s too short to make your own. That’s if I bother - I’m the only one who likes Christmas Cake

Anyway, here’s a cappuccino with a plain croissant to enjoy while you reflect on a job well done

Next job, Royal icing....


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I’ve got to leave you for a while. I’ve got a ton of things to squeeze in, but I hope to back on time for a 2.15 kick off.

See you later.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> As they do, Robin, it’s always a mystery...
> 
> Anyway, good morning, Robin, hope you are well. I always use ready made, life’s too short to make your own. That’s if I bother - I’m the only one who likes Christmas Cake
> 
> Anyway, here’s a cappuccino with a plain croissant to enjoy while you reflect on a job well done
> 
> Next job, Royal icing....


How long does it take you to mix ground almonds, sugar and an egg together?  Took me a couple of minutes max.( And I can add a tablespoon of brandy to it, which is more to the point!)
Royal icing phase gets delegated to daughter, she's got a surer aim with a piping bag than I have.


----------



## Mark T

Checking in for the day.

Please can I have a white americano with one of those little gingerbread men on the side and a candy cane?

Been a good day so far; the little one got awarded his second grading stripe on his white belt in Jiu Jitsu!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks I’m back in action after lunchtime adventures. And Hi Mark, good to see you in the cafe. 

Sounds like the little one will be beating you up in a year or two. Just keep reminding him who’s paying for the lessons, that should keep him at bay

Anyway, here’s a white Americano, along with a gingerbread man and a candy cane to enjoy. Between you, I expect!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Afternoon Mike.  Been snowing again here this morning but supposed to be warming up from tomorrow, well above freezing anyway.  Before I have a wander into town please can I have a macchiato and a slice of lemon drizzle cake. I'll have to do a few virtual button presses.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Matt. It’s not exactly cycling weather  with all the ice patches lying around. Still, should be fine for a Boxing Day 30 miler to blow the cobwebs away

Here’s a slice of lemon drizzle and a macchiato to fuel your shopping trip. Enjoy


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon everyone. I hope you are all having a good day.  I'm waking up after a swim led to nearly three hours of sleeping. Please can I have creamy hot chocolate with a pain au chocolat.


----------



## Carolg

Been out shopping, dobbies and Tesco. All that talk of marzipan put me in mood for a wee bit Xmas cake and latte if I could please mike. I used to use left  over marzipan and make mice for my kids. In the years befor D, now don’t make Xmas cake cause I would eat it


----------



## mikeyB

AJLang said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I hope you are all having a good day.  I'm waking up after a swim led to nearly three hours of sleeping. Please can I have creamy hot chocolate with a pain au chocolat.


Afternoon, Amanda, nothing like a rewarding sleep after a rewarding swim. No shame in that, for sure. I’d have to take a day off

As a reward here’s a sinful creamy hot chocolate with a pain au chocolat to dunk. Here’s a spoon to help with the dregs. I’ve got an idea you might be the dunking sort. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I’m just back in after over-stretching myself shopping (just how much food does one family with a diabetic need! ).

Apart from the meat and the veggies, the fridge, freezer and cupboards are groaning. So am I come to think of it with my back! 

A nice hot chocolate please Mike with some gooey marshmallows on the top and a chocolate flake


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Been out shopping, dobbies and Tesco. All that talk of marzipan put me in mood for a wee bit Xmas cake and latte if I could please mike. I used to use left  over marzipan and make mice for my kids. In the years befor D, now don’t make Xmas cake cause I would eat it


Afternoon Carol. I didn’t much like marzipan mice when I was a kid. Now sugar mice....no, I won’t go there Did you visit Father Christmas at  Dobbies?

Anyway, to refuel after a shopping expedition here’s a small piece of Christmas cake and a Latte to enjoy. Put your feet up


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I’m just back in after over-stretching myself shopping (just how much food does one family with a diabetic need! ).
> 
> Apart from the meat and the veggies, the fridge, freezer and cupboards are groaning. So am I come to think of it with my back!
> 
> A nice hot chocolate please Mike with some gooey marshmallows on the top and a chocolate flake


Gosh, all these folk going shopping for mad amounts of food. The shops are only closed one flipping day, if that.

Anyway, to use an ancient Chinese method of back pain improvement, here’s a hot chocolate with melting gooey marshmallows on top and a chocolate flake. 

Okay, it’s not Chinese, but I bet it helps. Enjoy


----------



## AJLang

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Amanda, nothing like a rewarding sleep after a rewarding swim. No shame in that, for sure. I’d have to take a day off
> 
> As a reward here’s a sinful creamy hot chocolate with a pain au chocolat to dunk. Here’s a spoon to help with the dregs. I’ve got an idea you might be the dunking sort. Enjoy


Thank you Mike. It was a nice swim and sleep  Thank you very much for my food and drink. I'm looking forward to dunking


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to leave you for the night. Problems. Sorry about this.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, I have to leave you for the night. Problems. Sorry about this.



Hope the problems are easily sorted Mike. Take care.


----------



## AJLang

I also hope that the problems are easily sorted Mike. Thinking of you.


----------



## Hazel

oh my word how did I miss you had reopened the cafe.

WELCOME BACK MIKE


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Hi folks I’m back in action after lunchtime adventures. And Hi Mark, good to see you in the cafe.
> 
> Sounds like the little one will be beating you up in a year or two. Just keep reminding him who’s paying for the lessons, that should keep him at bay
> 
> Anyway, here’s a white Americano, along with a gingerbread man and a candy cane to enjoy. Between you, I expect!


A year or two?  I'll be lucky - he knows techniques that would allow him to throw me already


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Don’t worry, everything sorted. Sorry for the precipitate departure. And sorry I’m a bit late this morning, it took a long time to get out of bed. I tell you, I’m turning into a teenager

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

I fancy a big bowl of rice pudding even though it’s too early for such things...and a nice coffee please. A Nescafé will do 

I’m feeling all sentimental and weepy this morning. Always the same at Christmas and of course it’s the anniversary of my dad’s death today.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo.  Yup, Christmas is bad enough without anniversaries like that. But nobody dies while there are still folk to remember them.

Anyway, I don’t mind about the order, it’s a standard brekkie in Greece. So here’s a creamy bowl of rice pud with a Latte ( I only lower my standards for Lin). Enjoy your comfort food


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I have to go and get sorted, and get some supplies. That’s if I can get the stairlift working. It’s in one of those moods that electronic tech things get. 

I’ll be back around 2.15 (and after a bacon buttie) for coffee and goodies. 

See you later.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Carol. I didn’t much like marzipan mice when I was a kid. Now sugar mice....no, I won’t go there Did you visit Father Christmas at  Dobbies?
> 
> Anyway, to refuel after a shopping expedition here’s a small piece of Christmas cake and a Latte to enjoy. Put your feet up


Never saw santa, he was maybe on his lunch break. Thanks mike


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> I fancy a big bowl of rice pudding even though it’s too early for such things...and a nice coffee please. A Nescafé will do
> 
> I’m feeling all sentimental and weepy this morning. Always the same at Christmas and of course it’s the anniversary of my dad’s death today.


Sorry to hear that amigo, hope you are better today. I haven’t had my Xmas weepy yet, but close thing last night with evening at friends, gin and tonic and watched white Xmas again.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo.  Yup, Christmas is bad enough without anniversaries like that. But nobody dies while there are still folk to remember them.
> 
> Anyway, I don’t mind about the order, it’s a standard brekkie in Greece. So here’s a creamy bowl of rice pud with a Latte ( I only lower my standards for Lin). Enjoy your comfort food


Love that mike. I am a firm believer in the energy from people lives on, and memories are mega powerful


----------



## Mark T

Afternoon all.

Any chance for something warming on this chilly day whilst I wrap the last of the presents?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon all, sorry for the late start. I’ll be honest - post lunch doze. Still, I always listen to my body and obey orders. 

Speaking of which, Mark, I’m always closed between around 12.15 and 2.15. So, rather later in the present wrapping, here’s a nice hot Latte and to warm you up, I’ve got an unusual Caribbean style plantain and  ginger loaf, nicely dense and very tasty, so a slice of that should warm you from head to toe. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

I’m getting very annoyed with the stairlift. It will go up, using either the switch in the chair or the remote. It won’t go down, with either switch unless the chair  is folded up. 

Any tips would be gratefully received.


----------



## mikeyB

And yes, I’ve done a hard reboot.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> And yes, I’ve done a hard reboot.


I know this sounds daft but did you look at instructions or giggle it???


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, hope you are refreshed after your doze, I'll be heading the same way later for a couple of hours before work tonight. This is my last night until the 27th  the OH has to work Christmas and boxing day so our Christmas dinner will be later than usual, doesn't bother me but irks the mother in law  
Please may I have some chocolate Yule log and a coffee


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> I know this sounds daft but did you look at instructions or giggle it???


Yup. It’s that odd going down folded but not open that I can’t find. Instinct tells me it’s a safety strip problem (that stops the chair at an obstruction) but they all seem normal.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, hope you are refreshed after your doze, I'll be heading the same way later for a couple of hours before work tonight. This is my last night until the 27th  the OH has to work Christmas and boxing day so our Christmas dinner will be later than usual, doesn't bother me but irks the mother in law
> Please may I have some chocolate Yule log and a coffee



Afternoon, Lucy. Sounds like grand work  schedule for you, anyway. And your sneaky OH, as well. Still, anything that annoys the mother in law can’t be a bad thing. Anyway, she can have fun with the kids playing with their presents eg a Bowie knife, or Lego electric chair 

Anyway, enough of the gothic horrors of a Christmas Day, here’s a slice of Chocolate Yule log and a coffee as part of the the pre Christian mid winter carousing. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

could I have a skinny hot chocolate please Mike


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone  I hope all is well apart from your one way stairlift!

I could really do with a big wedge of Yule log please and a frothy latte. Been trying to connect a new cgm transmitter to my pump for about the last hour. A good old swear at it seems to have done the trick!


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> could I have a skinny hot chocolate please Mike



Afternoon Hazel. I should have given you a shout that I was back in harness, though not the harness strap for my ****** stairlift

Anyway, casting aside my mechanical trials, here’s a skinny hot chocolate with an 80% choccy Christmas tree sprinkled on the surface, just to show willing. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, hope you get to the bottom of your stairlift , Mike (both physically and metaphorically).
I need warming up. Been riding, thank goodness for the indoor arena, the outdoor school is still snow covered, but it was still chilly. I'd love a large mug of tea and a hot mince pie, please.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I’m getting very annoyed with the stairlift. It will go up, using either the switch in the chair or the remote. It won’t go down, with either switch unless the chair  is folded up.
> 
> Any tips would be gratefully received.



I wonder if it’s got a faulty sensor Mike. You’ll have to get them out to fix it. Can’t have it stubbornly staying upstairs waiting for the seat to be folded. My dad used to have one.

I’ll have whatever’s going please, anything warming and calorific


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone  I hope all is well apart from your one way stairlift!
> 
> I could really do with a big wedge of Yule log please and a frothy latte. Been trying to connect a new cgm transmitter to my pump for about the last hour. A good old swear at it seems to have done the trick!


Afternoon Flower , yup, the only way is up. Let’s all sing along

I’ve tried harsh language on it to no avail. Neither does tickling its sensors. Bit like a nurse I once met.

That’ll get the monitors blue pencil for sure. In the meantime, here’s a big  chunk of Yule log and a Latte to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, hope you get to the bottom of your stairlift , Mike (both physically and metaphorically).
> I need warming up. Been riding, thank goodness for the indoor arena, the outdoor school is still snow covered, but it was still chilly. I'd love a large mug of tea and a hot mince pie, please.


Afternoon Robin, I’m pleased you got some riding in at least. Indoor arenas always bring to mind the Spanish riding school in Vienna. Bet you can’t do all that stuff

Anyway, to refuel, here’s a mug of Scottish blend and a hot mince pie. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I wonder if it’s got a faulty sensor Mike. You’ll have to get them out to fix it. Can’t have it stubbornly staying upstairs waiting for the seat to be folded. My dad used to have one.
> 
> I’ll have whatever’s going please, anything warming and calorific


Afternoon  Amigo, I agree, it’s probably a sensor, but getting them on the island before Christmas could be tricky. I can just about manage with just the up available. I can do stairs one at a time going down, if I can hold on to the bannister and stick. If it failed to go up, I would be sleeping in the chair downstairs. 

Anyway, there’s nothing more warming than a couple of hot mince pies and hot chocolate with a splash of Cointreau, but don’t tell the council. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Have you hit it with a hammer? That's my solution to anything that doesn't work properly, inanimate objects not living things, I might add


----------



## mikeyB

I’ll not send you my antique German watch to fix, then, Lucy.


----------



## mikeyB

Well. I got distracted by watching sport on TV, so I’d better close up. 

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, on the final run in before the world goes daft and TV gets terrible. Thank goodness for multichannel telly, though I expect I’ll be watching a lot of CBeebies this time around. Oh well.

Have a good evening and a pleasant nights sleep.


----------



## Mark T

Popping by the café for some quick refreshments.  It’s my last working day this year today, so in a fairly good mood.

Can I have something minty please?

The only sad thing is that it is only my last day because I’m off to my Nan’s funeral tomorrow.  Although, looking on the bright side, I’ll get to meet some family I haven’t seen for years plus meet my Nephew’s child (yep, I’m a great-uncle now).


----------



## Amigo

Mark T said:


> Popping by the café for some quick refreshments.  It’s my last working day this year today, so in a fairly good mood.
> 
> Can I have something minty please?
> 
> The only sad thing is that it is only my last day because I’m off to my Nan’s funeral tomorrow.  Although, looking on the bright side, I’ll get to meet some family I haven’t seen for years plus meet my Nephew’s child (yep, I’m a great-uncle now).



Sorry to hear about the loss of your gran Mark.

I’m sure Mike will be along soon...I hope that stairlift hasn’t left him stranded!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. If I could dance, I would be dancing with joy. The last kick of the obstruction sensor plate before I went to bed did it.  This morning, more in hope than expectation, I unfolded the chair, sat in it, switched ‘down’ on, and was transported downstairs as normal. So I’ll know in future, no subtlety- Lucy was right. A well aimed boot does the job. I wonder where else I can apply this technique? 

Anyway, enough of my engineering skills.

 Morning Mark, something minty? Hmmm. Oh I know, I’ve got some home made biccies made from thin shortbread with a mint fondant on top with a dark chocolate cover. Sort of a posh Viscount biscuit. That, together with a hot chocolate with a hint of peppermint oil, and that should do the job. Fully minted. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

There will be a little hiatus this afternoon. I’ve got an appointment with the doc at 3.30, so there’ll be no service from around 3.15 to 4. ( I hope. It’s not a quick in and out, for sure).


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, better get my order in quick then. Just back from Sainsburys. (There's a big one in Banbury, and occasionally they send me money off coupons to lure me back. I then spend more on fuel getting there, and on coffee in the coffee shop there, but hey ho, it gets me out of Waitrose.)
So, a cappuccino, I need a decent one after the Sainsburys Bathwater version, and an almond croissant, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Will you please stop shopping? It’s not the outbreak of war, so get rid of the bunker mentality. Nobody can eat or drink that much. You’ll get diabetes if you’re not careful.

Oh....

Well anyway, here’s a lovely cappuccino and a nice fresh almond croissant (all butter, of course). Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to mount my up and down stairlift and get sorted for a shop expedition, and see what’s in the anti Brexit news. Or traitor survey, as the Mail would have it. 

I’ll be back at 2.15, but as I said, there’s a break from 3.15 as I play today’s heartsink patient for the doc.


----------



## Mark T

Oh look, the proprietor has left the premises open.  I wonder what we can find in the store cupboard!

Ouch, who left mouse traps?


----------



## Amigo

Mark T said:


> Oh look, the proprietor has left the premises open.  I wonder what we can find in the store cupboard!
> 
> Ouch, who left mouse traps?



It’s Mike’s assistant, Maggie from Govan you need to watch for Mark. She’ll give you a ‘Glasgow kiss’ for touching his vittles whilst he’s out!


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks I’m back until I have to go the doc, prob 3.20. Then afterwards, if I live, I’ll be back for later orders. Your choice - now or later on for coffee and goodies? Or both, as Amigo is haunting the place


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks I’m back until I have to go the doc, prob 3.20. Then afterwards, if I live, I’ll be back for later orders. Your choice - now or later on for coffee and goodies? Or both, as Amigo is haunting the place



You should be so lucky! 

Right, for your cheek and my efforts to stop people interfering with your vittles, I’ll have a large slice of Yule Log (the end bit with more chocolate) and a latte


----------



## mikeyB

Cheek? An old habit. I got the strap at school for that more than any other offence. You won’t be in the least surprised by that, I suppose. Our characters are more or less fixed from adolescence, though I was cheeky before I started wa (oops) shaving. 

Anyway, acceding to your demands in true Theresa May negotiating style, here’s a wedge of Yule Log from the end, which is decorated with plaster Reindeer poo, and a Latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I’ve got to go and annoy the doctor. I’ll be back as soon as possible


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, I’m back. Still alive, but a bit irritated. I don’t want to explain why, it would take too long. 

Thank you for your patience with my sneaking off in work time. We’ve still got loads of goodies to get rid of by Friday, so set to and get gobbling.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, I’m back. Still alive, but a bit irritated. I don’t want to explain why, it would take too long.
> 
> Thank you for your patience with my sneaking off in work time. We’ve still got loads of goodies to get rid of by Friday, so set to and get gobbling.



Right shake off that irritation Mike and serve me some of those delicious goodies you’re itching to get rid off before the Christmas sell by date...pity you don’t do mulled wine


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. I can’t keep up irritation for very long, so it’s all gone anyway. I’m all relaxed watching darts. I’m a big fan of low culture.

So, along with a Latte here’s a small slice of Christmas cake, mince pies, and cheese straws to have a go at. There’s enough alcohol in the cake and pies to put you over the limit in Scotland for sure. Have a good time


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and all 

I'll take the slice of Yule log before the reindeer left his calling card on Amigo's slice please also a few cheese straws would go nicely with a frothy latte.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I'm pleased to hear your stairlift chair is working again after giving it a good kicking . Apparently this method is known as percussive maintenance, it also works well on TV's, monitors and printers and now we can add stairlift chairs to the list. Another tip is if your IPhone or IPad plays up then run a hot hairdryer up and down the back for while and that can revive it.
Maintenance lesson over, may I please have a pot of Assam and some of the delicious sounding shortbread mentioned up thread


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and all
> 
> I'll take the slice of Yule log before the reindeer left his calling card on Amigo's slice please also a few cheese straws would go nicely with a frothy latte.



Afternoon Flower. Hope you’ve been keeping dry now the weather has improved. Reduces the chances of tadpoles in the cast. Not a common problem, I have to admit.

So, a sanitised slice of Yule log coming up, along with a few cheese straws and a frothy Latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I'm pleased to hear your stairlift chair is working again after giving it a good kicking . Apparently this method is known as percussive maintenance, it also works well on TV's, monitors and printers and now we can add stairlift chairs to the list. Another tip is if your IPhone or IPad plays up then run a hot hairdryer up and down the back for while and that can revive it.
> Maintenance lesson over, may I please have a pot of Assam and some of the delicious sounding shortbread mentioned up thread


Hi Lucy, and thanks for the tip. Percussive maintenance. Has a certain ring to it. “It was simply percussive maintenance, your honour” in the domestic violence court. That should work.

Anyway, here’s a pot of Assam and some of the home made minty and chocolatey shortbread to enjoy.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to tremble off into  the sunset eating jelly babies to attend to a reading of 3.1 with a downward arrow. Sheesh. I think this is probably due to my agitated visit to the doctors. At some time in the future I’ll tell you what that was about, but not yet, as it’s nothing to with diabetes. This hypo is, mind. I’m currently resting after taking the measured dose of JBs and desperately resisting eating the whole bag. I’ve got a Christmas box of jelly babies in the kitchen....

Anyway, it’s Keith Richards birthday today. He’s 74. If he can make it to 74, then I can for sure. Compared to him I’m a paragon of healthy living and probity. 

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15, though I may be distracted by the arrival of my flashy new electric wheelchair. At least all I have to do is unfold it out of the box, then, being Lithium batteries, it’ll need charging for a week before first use.

Have a good evening everyone (Christmas University Challenge 7.30 BBC4, real University Challenge 8.30 BBC2) and a good night’s sleep. I will. Clear conscience


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Double dose of UC, that'll upset the kids for sure


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, I’ve just about managed to get out of bed. Or this is still a dream. Either way, a warm welcome awaits you.

Anyone want some brekkie?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I could do with a cappucino and almond croissant, please Mike. I promise not to do any more food shopping til at least Friday. Trouble is, son came home for the weekend unexpectedly because his heating's broken ( landlord is on the case) and he wanted a hot shower, and ate us out of house and home while he was here. At what age do lads' legs stop being hollow? ( he's 28, no sign of it yet)


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. I can’t remember when my legs stopped being hollow. But I don’t think it relates to age, it relates to the two m’s - marriage and mortgage. You see it all the time, but you’ve never noticed...

Anyway, here comes the standard Robin order, a cappuccino and an almond croissant in this haven of peace and quiet. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to get sorted and turn human, and get some lunch. I’d better start wrapping Christmas presents, too. Or maybe I’ll do that tomorrow...

Anyway, I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, back in action. Fuelled up and ready to go.

Coffee and goodies, anyone?


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike, I’ll have a latte and a Viennese mince pie please 

Just been delivering final cards and little pressies. An elderly friend appreciated the box of Bah Humbugs which said on the box ‘to my favourite grumpy old man’. 
Did the final shopping (will it never end?). Bought a huge bottle of Courvoisier so that’s me sorted till New Year!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you and Mrs B are well. Please may I have a pot of Assam and a slice of Yule log with cream


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike, I’ll have a latte and a Viennese mince pie please
> 
> Just been delivering final cards and little pressies. An elderly friend appreciated the box of Bah Humbugs which said on the box ‘to my favourite grumpy old man’.
> Did the final shopping (will it never end?). Bought a huge bottle of Courvoisier so that’s me sorted till New Year!



Afternoon Amigo. I’ve got all the pressies I need, I’ve just got to get wrapping them. It’s the big box that’s the problem. I may just use a bin sack and a can of spray glitter 

And well done for buying your elderly friend Bah Humbugs and not that German interloper Werthers Originals ( that’s pronounced Verters). 

Here’s a Viennese mince pie (I haven’t got many) and a Latte. Have a nice sit down and relax


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you and Mrs B are well. Please may I have a pot of Assam and a slice of Yule log with cream


Afternoon Lucy. Yup, all well in the home. Are you fully organised for the Winter festival? Got the fatted calf lined up?

Anyway, here’s a slice of Yule log with cream and a pot of Assam. Enjoy

Yule is an old Norse word, relating to the prechristian celebration of midwinter and the god Odin, in case you’ve ever wondered.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone.
Mike, how are you and Mrs B.   A hot chocolate and a warm mince pie would go down a treat right now Thanks


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, not often I pay two visits to the cafe in one day, but I was tempted in by the Yule log. So, a slice of that and a mug of tea, please. 
I'm impressed you're wrapping, or at least contemplating wrapping, presents already. My OH will wander in some time lateish on Christmas Eve with a bewildered look on his face and say 'Where's the wrapping paper?' er, in the same place it's been since we moved here 13 years ago, and in the same drawer of the chest that it's been in for 30 years, albeit some of the time in a different house! (At least there's something to wrap for me, because I ordered it!)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. Yup, all well in the home. Are you fully organised for the Winter festival? Got the fatted calf lined up?
> 
> Anyway, here’s a slice of Yule log with cream and a pot of Assam. Enjoy
> 
> Yule is an old Norse word, relating to the prechristian celebration of midwinter and the god Odin, in case you’ve ever wondered.




Still got all the food to get, will do that Friday


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> Mike, how are you and Mrs B.   A hot chocolate and a warm mince pie would go down a treat right now Thanks


Afternoon Lin. We’re OK, how are you and your singing tootsies doing? All on best behaviour I hope? 

Anyway, here’s a nice warm mince pie and a hot chocolate. Just the thing to huddle down warm. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, not often I pay two visits to the cafe in one day, but I was tempted in by the Yule log. So, a slice of that and a mug of tea, please.
> I'm impressed you're wrapping, or at least contemplating wrapping, presents already. My OH will wander in some time lateish on Christmas Eve with a bewildered look on his face and say 'Where's the wrapping paper?' er, in the same place it's been since we moved here 13 years ago, and in the same drawer of the chest that it's been in for 30 years, albeit some of the time in a different house! (At least there's something to wrap for me, because I ordered it!)


That is the Lancashire way of wrapping for sure, Robin. I’m surprised you’re not used to it by now. 

Anyway, tempted by my irresistible pagan Yule Log, here’s a slice with a cup of tea. Put your feet up and relax before that lad of yours turns up in devouring mode


----------



## Flower

Afternoon Mike and everyone  Hope life is treating you nicely .

I really need a piece of Odin Pagan Yule log please and a strong black coffee. Why did they make Sellotape see through? It's exasperating with poor sight so I've downed tools in protest and come for a break.in your welcoming cafe.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. Sellotape drives me mad too. I always lose the end, and I can never find one of those dispensers in this two horse town. Maybe others have purloined them. They’ll probably have them in again in January.

Anyway, 10/10 for effort. Here’s a slice of pagan Yule Log and a strong black coffee as a reward.

Don’t lick the crumbs up. Dip the end of the Sellotape in the crumbs each time you use it, then you won’t lose the end. Today’s handy tip. Or use Pritt-stick to hold pressie paper together. Easier to tear open, then


----------



## Flower

Lovely stuff thanks Mike and top tip about using Pritt stick. I've only got a tube of super glue and Hard as Nails in the jumble drawer which may cause unwrapping problems!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, when you’ve abandoned your sellotape,Flower, here’s a good Christmas trick. When you see some Christmas balloons, stick a small piece of clear tape to one. Make sure it’s well stuck on. Now, publicly, take a needle and with a flourish stick the needle into the balloon through the piece of sellotape. Nothing happens. Take a bow


----------



## mikeyB

Right, gang, I have to go and cook some pork and beef meatballs, in a garlic, onion, tomato and oregano sauce, and serve it with proper Italian made Tagliatelle. So just the carbs in the Pasta to deal with. (That’s just a Type 1 rubbing it in). 

Anyway, I’m fond of digging out forgotten heroes, so on this day in 1863 engineer Frederick Walton applied for a patent for Linoleum. So he is the man to thank, for those of us of a certain age, for the flooring of kitchens (and some bedrooms and sitting rooms) before fitted carpets became standard. Given the ubiquity of Lino, you would think he died a rich man. Well, he did. He died age 91 in Nice in 1928, before The FA cup final that year won (for the last time) by Blackburn Rovers. I don’t suppose he cared.

Don’t anybody ever say you don’t learn anything on this forum.

I won’t reappear till tomorrow afternoon, because Mrs B and I are going into Tobermory in the morning for hair appointments. We missed the last appointment due to injury, so the roots are showing.

So no brekkie tomorrow, I’ll reappear at 2.15 for coffee and goodies.

Have a good evening, and a pleasant night’s sleep, everyone


----------



## Seabreeze

Glad to see you back on form Mike


----------



## Seabreeze

WOW! everyone wrapping presents already?  Mine are still in the shops! 
I realise on Christmas Eve afternoon that it's Christmas Eve afternoon and I need to get out and get presents, one year only the off licence and garage were open because I decided to do the shopping on my way home from work! (yes it's not just men who do this!)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon all. I’m a bit late starting, because hair was a bit late finishing. It’s all these ladies desperate to look good on Christmas morning while dad works in the kitchen looking for a tray to take a 10kg Turkey. Then wondering where the roast potatoes and parsnips will go. Course, the sprouts will have been simmering since bedtime Christmas Eve....

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Seabreeze

Great to see you back in action Mike 
oh a pot of decaf tea for me please and a wedge of Dundee cake with some Wensleydale cheese would be just great.


----------



## mikeyB

Good to see you back here as well, Seabreeze, you haven’t been swotting too much have you? Is mum keeping well?

I’ve missed the dacaf bit. The only student on earth who runs on decaf, you’re unique

Here’s  a pot of decaf tea and a chunk of Wensleydale to accompany a wedge of Dundee cake, two of your five a day on its own. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Been busy doing something useful this morning but back now via Thornton’s who seemed to be giving away humongous boxes of chocolates if you spent over £20. I came out with enough to knock me into a hyperglycaemic coma till Feb! 

I’ll have a latte and a wedge of Christmas cake please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. I think Thornton’s has gone off slightly quality wise in recent years. Still better than sickly Milk Tray, mind. I’ve been spoiled by Tobermory chocolate shop, though. 

But enough of forbidden things, here’s a wedge of Christmas cake and a Latte, while you sit down and stare at all the stuff you can’t eat. Aye, right


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. I think Thornton’s has gone off slightly quality wise in recent years. Still better than sickly Milk Tray, mind. I’ve been spoiled by Tobermory chocolate shop, though.
> 
> But enough of forbidden things, here’s a wedge of Christmas cake and a Latte, while you sit down and stare at all the stuff you can’t eat. Aye, right



Oh the Thornton’s are not for me Mike. If I must partake, I do it in style! Lol


----------



## mikeyB

I believe you. (I was always told not to contradict the deluded)


----------



## Seabreeze

Amigo said:


> Oh the Thornton’s are not for me Mike. If I must partake, I do it in style! Lol


I am hoping for some Hotel Chocolate (other brands are available!) extra dark chocolate from Santa


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Good to see you back here as well, Seabreeze, you haven’t been swotting too much have you? Is mum keeping well?
> 
> I’ve missed the dacaf bit. The only student on earth who runs on decaf, you’re unique
> 
> Here’s  a pot of decaf tea and a chunk of Wensleydale to accompany a wedge of Dundee cake, two of your five a day on its own. Enjoy



oh I am quite unique and I am lively enough without the decaf! 
Swotting hard!
Thanks Mike, that's kept me going


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, I need a sit down with a large cup of tea and something sweet. I've been lending a sympathetic ear to an old friend today, and although I'm glad to do it, it's been quite wearing.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Sorry for the slight delay I was brewing a mug of Scottish Blend to get me to the finish line! 

Aye, I know that feeling. It’s why I gave up being a GP, actually. 

But enough of empathy fatigue, here’s a large mug of tea, and for the sweetness you need a slice of Baklava. That’ll take away that half-headache in no time. Sit and relax


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. Sorry for the slight delay I was brewing a mug of Scottish Blend to get me to the finish line!
> 
> Aye, I know that feeling. It’s why I gave up being a GP, actually.
> 
> But enough of empathy fatigue, here’s a large mug of tea, and for the sweetness you need a slice of Baklava. That’ll take away that half-headache in no time. Sit and relax


Mmm, Baklava, exactly what I need, and I'd never have thought of it.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, evening Mike, I hope you and Mrs B are well and enjoying your new hair cuts. I've been busy buying the last of the pressies accompanied by whinging children, glad to be home, as are the critters 
Please may I have a Latte and some shortbread to relax with


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Mmm, Baklava, exactly what I need, and I'd never have thought of it.



Aye, Robin, you’d never have thought of it because you needed it. Now your brain is glucosed up, you can think.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Evening all, evening Mike, I hope you and Mrs B are well and enjoying your new hair cuts. I've been busy buying the last of the pressies accompanied by whinging children, glad to be home, as are the critters
> Please may I have a Latte and some shortbread to relax with



Evening, Lucy. I certainly like my hair. No 2 buzzcut, just wash and go. And it makes me look like all those Crimewatch pictures (Do not approach this man...)

Well, someone else who could do with a G&T. So here’s a Latte with some of the special chocolate and mint topping to boost your blood sugar before you explode. Have a good relax. I hope you’re not working tonight


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Evening, Lucy. I certainly like my hair. No 2 buzzcut, just wash and go. And it makes me look like all those Crimewatch pictures (Do not approach this man...)
> 
> Well, someone else who could do with a G&T. So here’s a Latte with some of the special chocolate and mint topping to boost your blood sugar before you explode. Have a good relax. I hope you’re not working tonight



Thank you, not working tonight, thankfully as my head hurts lol! The children are sitting quietly on their tablets, as am I 
I don't like G&T, I only drink wine  I can't tolerate spirits for some reason, makes me sick 
I always do OH hair with the clippers, No 1 buzzcut, but then he's hardly got any hair left


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, I’ve got to go and do some mimalist cooking, and prepare my brain for Christmas University Challenge. I know a lot of the answers, but mathematical functions open up an empty part of my brain. I don’t even understand the questions.

Anyway, on the subject of food, on this day in 1928 a fish and chip restaurant was opened in Guisely, near Leeds, by Harry Ramsden. Just a shed, really. Now the name is world famous. It’s nowhere near the best fish and chips though, which in Scotland is obtainable from the fish and chip bar in Anstruther, in the East Neuk of Fife. The locals tell the tourists the name of the town is pronounced Ainster, then go away sniggering.

I’ll be back in the morning at 10.15 for brekkies and curatives as required.

Have a good evening and a good night’s sleep, everyone. That’s an order


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike
A pot of decaf tea and some shortbread please.


----------



## Mark T

A busy couple of days for me, but I'll think I'll pop my head around the corner for some refreshments.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, and what a pleasant morning it is. I had a rare night last night - from before my meal, my BG was 4.8. During my meal, and until 9.00 this morning it’s been between 6 and 7. No lumps or spikes. I wish I could box it and keep it forever.

Anyway, first out of the starting blocks is Seabreeze, so here’s a pot of decaf tea and a plate of shortbread to munch during the morning. Enjoy.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> A busy couple of days for me, but I'll think I'll pop my head around the corner for some refreshments.


What would you like for brekkie, Mark? Something cooked? Croissant, Baguette or Sarnie? Porridge? The choices are endless, though we don’t have any Spam


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> What would you like for brekkie, Mark? Something cooked? Croissant, Baguette or Sarnie? Porridge? The choices are endless, though we don’t have any Spam


A chocolate filled croissant might be nice thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds good to me Mark. One choccie croissant coming up. Enjoy 

Drink with that? (I’m starting to sound like a McDonalds server)


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike
A pot of decaf tea and some shortbread please.


----------



## mikeyB

I would refer you to the post at the top of this page, Seabreeze, I didn’t miss you, honest You should have finished your shortbread by now - unless this is a reorder


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I would refer you to the post at the top of this page, Seabreeze, I didn’t miss you, honest You should have finished your shortbread by now - unless this is a reorder


Oh, thank goodness for that, I thought I was getting a strange sense of dejà vu.
While you've got the tin of shortbread out, I'd love some with a cappucino, please, I fancy a change from the usual croissant.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Will you be getting out on a Boxing Day hack, to clear heads,  or is riding suspended for the winter holiday?

Anyway, for a tasty change, here’s a cappuccino with some nice Scottish all butter shortbread to enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Will you be getting out on a Boxing Day hack, to clear heads,  or is riding suspended for the winter holiday?
> 
> Anyway, for a tasty change, here’s a cappuccino with some nice Scottish all butter shortbread to enjoy


Thank you, Mike. Horses (and grooms) get Sun, Mon and Tues off, so we're getting in first by going for a hack on Saturday. (Christmas preparations can go on a back burner!)


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> I would refer you to the post at the top of this page, Seabreeze, I didn’t miss you, honest You should have finished your shortbread by now - unless this is a reorder


oh it's the blasted wifi here playing up! 
But go on, twist my arm for second helpings - why look a gift horse in the mouth?!  
I best have something savoury too - cheese and piccalilli sandwich please.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Sounds good to me Mark. One choccie croissant coming up. Enjoy
> 
> Drink with that? (I’m starting to sound like a McDonalds server)


That'll be when you start asking if we want fries or if we want to go large with that!


----------



## mikeyB

Good grief , Seabreeze, you aren’t with Talk Talk are you? 

So, second helpings plus a cheese and piccalilli buttie. Enjoy - I would 

It’s ages since anyone asked for piccalilli- I love it, but it seems to have disappeared from the lexicon of dressings for some reason.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I have to leave and get myself sorted. Race through a shower before the cleaner finishes downstairs, and go and get some shopping. The cleaners husband runs one of the sea farms on the island, so she’s just brought a side of smoked salmon, which will be grand as a starter for Christmas dinner. 

I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Good grief , Seabreeze, you aren’t with Talk Talk are you?
> 
> So, second helpings plus a cheese and piccalilli buttie. Enjoy - I would
> 
> It’s ages since anyone asked for piccalilli- I love it, but it seems to have disappeared from the lexicon of dressings for some reason.


Not with them, think they're all as competent as each other! 

Piccalilli is the business!  I seek out home made jars of it at fetes!


----------



## mikeyB

Ok fans, I’m back in action. Late, admittedly, but my life is just as hectic as yours at this time of year, so gi’us a break.

Coffee and goodies, anyone?


----------



## Northerner

Can I have a Battenbug please, Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Northie. Slumming it in the cafe, eh? Is the Savoy closed? 

Certainly, a slab of Battenberg is yours to enjoy.  ( Though your typo made me think I had to find a cockroach to add to it.)


----------



## Seabreeze

A mug of tea and a cheeky Tunnock's teacake please.


----------



## Flower

Afternoon Mike and everyone  

Please can I have a big dollop of sherry trifle with custard, cream and flaked almonds, a few shortbread fingers all washed down with a strong black coffee. I have mislaid my usual chirpy self today and have been replaced by and old grouch and am in need of a virtual kick up the @$*% ! I'm hoping your trifle will solve the matter. Many thanks


----------



## Seabreeze

aaaww


Flower said:


> Afternoon Mike and everyone
> 
> Please can I have a big dollop of sherry trifle with custard, cream and flaked almonds, a few shortbread fingers all washed down with a strong black coffee. I have mislaid my usual chirpy self today and have been replaced by and old grouch and am in need of a virtual kick up the @$*% ! I'm hoping your trifle will solve the matter. Many thanks



Aaaawww Flower, sorry to hear that. 
Hope you will back to your cheery self again soon x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon everyone, afternoon Mike, I hope everything is in working order, including your stairlift 
Please may I have some of that delicious sounding trifle Flower has asked for and a pot of Assam


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. We’d better sort out the grouch, this is a cheerful cafe for cheerful people. You’ll never escape...

Until you’ve had a goodly dollop of Sherry trifle with all the bells and whistles, and more Sherry than is good for you in all honesty. Plus a few shortbread fingers to retain some dignity in eating, unless (and I know you will) you dunk them in the custard and cream. Plus a black, black coffee. 

Now, if I give you all that, along with a bib, face wipes, and handwash, we should, with a bit of a polish up, find chirpy Flower again.

If not, then I’m not the man I thought I was


----------



## mikeyB

I should add my apologies for late reply, I had to deal with an enormous box containing my new wheelchair. Libre tells me I’m gretting low on fuel.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon everyone, afternoon Mike, I hope everything is in working order, including your stairlift
> Please may I have some of that delicious sounding trifle Flower has asked for and a pot of Assam


 Hi Lucy,

Sounds like you’re  a bit less frazzled today. Have you reached the “if we haven’t got it we can do without” stage yet?

If you haven’t, then that trifle plus a pot of Assam is the very thing to bring it on.  Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I’m not chirpy either this afternoon after a gruelling 55 mins in the dentist’s chair trying to get the temporary crown out and the permanent one to fit in the root canal. I feel quite traumatised especially as she did it without numbing it up and more drilling than a roadwork gang do in a day! I feel quite shaky and I’m used to these procedures.

A neighbour cheered me up with the gift of a big box of Hotel Chocolat chocolates. The perfect gift for a greedy diabetic! 

I can’t face food but a creamy, strong coffee would be nice please Mike.

Hope you feel better soon Flower x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I hope you feel better soon @Flower  and @Amigo  x


----------



## Flower

Thanks Mike, you sure know how to raise a girls flagging spirits!  What a smashing sherry trifle and all cleaned up with your products!.

I hope your new wheels - once unpacked - are just the job to get you around smoothly. Good old Father Christmas and his elves. 

Eek @Amigo that sounds a grim afternoon, I hope you regain your composure and a bit of chirpiness soon


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, just popping in for a quick cuppa. Went out for a walk with the family this afternoon, and had the air ambulance, a police helicopter, and another helicopter all circling round. Either 
1) There's a yet to be reported incident 
2) It's perfect training weather ( we get that a lot) 
or
3) They're out looking for Flower's mojo, which they have now located, and are returning it to her.

I hope your poor crowned tooth settles down quickly, Amigo.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I’m not chirpy either this afternoon after a gruelling 55 mins in the dentist’s chair trying to get the temporary crown out and the permanent one to fit in the root canal. I feel quite traumatised especially as she did it without numbing it up and more drilling than a roadwork gang do in a day! I feel quite shaky and I’m used to these procedures.
> 
> A neighbour cheered me up with the gift of a big box of Hotel Chocolat chocolates. The perfect gift for a greedy diabetic!
> 
> I can’t face food but a creamy, strong coffee would be nice please Mike.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Flower x


Afternoon Amigo, sorry, I was just folding up the new wheelchair having discovered that it didn’t need charging. Sorry to hear about the torrid time you had at the dentist. Is nobody fully fit today? What’s going on? Am I last man standing?

Anyway, to perk you up and perhaps dissuade you from diving head first into the chocolates , here’s a nice creamy strong coffee. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon all, just popping in for a quick cuppa. Went out for a walk with the family this afternoon, and had the air ambulance, a police helicopter, and another helicopter all circling round. Either
> 1) There's a yet to be reported incident
> 2) It's perfect training weather ( we get that a lot)
> or
> 3) They're out looking for Flower's mojo, which they have now located, and are returning it to her.


Afternoon Robin. You missed one out :

4) they must have mistaken you for the team of Romanian pro shoplifters that’s been doing the sales.

That’s not a criticism of your family’s dress sense, by the way. I was more thinking of the mix of the sexes, honest

Here’s a swift cuppa while you escape potential custody.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks, I fell asleep after correcting a hypo. Oh, well, body not used to physical work.

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie, after which I will challenge my new wheelchair with a trip down to the shop.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep


----------



## Mark T

Good morning everyone

I'd like a cup of tea of whatever the house blend is today and some crumpets please, once service starts.

I'm feeling a little stiff this morning after driving back from Dorset overnight.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. A very pleasant day for all, I think. I hope all those of you who were less than 100% are feeling better this morning. I’m feeling good, woke with 4.9 glucoses.

Brekkie anyone?



Mark T said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I'd like a cup of tea of whatever the house blend is today and some crumpets please, once service starts.
> 
> I'm feeling a little stiff this morning after driving back from Dorset overnight.


Morning Mark. That’s some trip, Dorset to Essex, well done. I bet you are well and truly wrecked. 

Anyway, let’s see what a mug of Scottish blend will do to give you a lift with a pair of buttery crumpets to refuel. Enjoy, then go and have a kip


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike. I’ll partake of a latte and any delicacy that might make me feel Christmassy. Not feeling the joy at the moment (but thankfully I’ve now got my front teeth for Christmas!)


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. To be honest, I don’t know how to feel Christmassy, but I can fake it without much effort.

I’m pleased to hear you’re fully tooled up for the challenge ahead. And at least you don’t have to suffer everyone singing “All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth”.

I hope that a Latte with three cold pigs in blankets followed by a mince pie can evoke that sprit of Christmas grazing. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a cappucino and the usual almond croissant, please, Mike. Must confess to doing yet more food shopping this morning. Just a top up of fresh fruit and veg from the local shop, we keep running out, why did I bring the kids up to eat healthily? Should have kept them on gruel. 
Have delegated several jobs I hate to my son, daughter can ice the cake when she gets home from work ( she's the only one of the family still at the coal face), that leaves me with the nice stuff like picking some holly, and hanging the cards up.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Robin. With kids around, stuff always runs out, and they never ever tell you it has. You need the eyes of a hawk, specially on the milk, and when they get older, on the booze. My daughter and  husband complete with almost 3 year old grandson arrive tomorrow. How can you look forward to something with dread? 

Anyway, we plough on. It’ll be great looking at the little kid’s face when he opens his presents. Then plays with the boxes....

Here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino to relax with before you call it a day


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to get sorted and and get some lunch organised. The trip down to Spar should be fun on the new wheels. 

I’ll be back at 2.15 for coffee and goodies - last opportunity before the Christmas break. ( Can’t spend my time on the iPad with family here, it’s rude)

See you later, if I don’t crash


----------



## mikeyB

Right, back in Action. Late, but that’s from trying to squeeze too much into the time available. Sorry folks. 

Coffee and goodies anyone? Mince pies, Christmas cake, and all the usual healthy options.


----------



## Amigo

It’s the end of the world as we know it in the local Asda. Queues are 10 deep with overflowing trollies and stressed looking people. Bags of sprouts, parsnips and carrots are 20p a bag so if you can get served, fill ‘yer boots! 

Me, I’ll have a nice latte and a piece of Dundee cake please. Just off out to look at a house my brother is interested in so I’ll need to be quick.


----------



## mikeyB

The shops only shut for a day, for heavens sake. Do they know something we don’t about World War 3?

Anyway, while you are in the safety of your own home, here’s a Latte and a wedge of Dundee Cake to refuel, tyre change, and get back on the road. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike

A mince pie would be lovely, I've brought bubbly wine if anyone wants some and a hip flask if anyone wants a nip in their tea/coffee.

A pot of tea and a mince pie would be fab, oh and a Christmas cracker with rubbish joke and present/toy inside will be great


----------



## Seabreeze

Amigo said:


> It’s the end of the world as we know it in the local Asda. Queues are 10 deep with overflowing trollies and stressed looking people. Bags of sprouts, parsnips and carrots are 20p a bag so if you can get served, fill ‘yer boots!
> 
> Me, I’ll have a nice latte and a piece of Dundee cake please. Just off out to look at a house my brother is interested in so I’ll need to be quick.



oh yikes!  We've got a delivery coming tomorrow and if anything is sold out I will source at a local village shop. I got the piccalilli in last week to be on the safe side!  Maybe it's disappeared Mike because folk can't spell it!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Seabreeze. Aye, let’s get the celebrating in early ahead of all these boring traditionalists. Here’s a pot of tea and a mince pie, and yes, a luxury Christmas cracker that may include one of those useful things like a mini screwdriver, or scalpel or something. Not suitable for adults.

Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Hi Seabreeze. Aye, let’s get the celebrating in early ahead of all these boring traditionalists. Here’s a pot of tea and a mince pie, and yes, a luxury Christmas cracker that may include one of those useful things like a mini screwdriver, or scalpel or something. Not suitable for adults.
> 
> Enjoy


A scalpel will be very useful, but I am not sure that I am allowed sharp objects! 

Ready Mike - pull the cracker with me - SNAP! 
Oooh is it one of those mood fish that curls and flips in your hand?   
Yaaaay! It's one of those party blowers, I can annoy everyone nicely with that!  

I got the whistling kettle out for the festive season, it's so cheery


----------



## Seabreeze

Merry Christmas Mike and everyone.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, evening Mike, I hope all is well and in full working order in the B household. I've been busy getting the house in order (of sorts ) and braving Sainsbury's for the food shop  definitely cracking open a bottle of red later 

Please may I have a big coffee and some festive shortbread


----------



## mikeyB

Evening Lucy. Yup, sheets are washed, beds made up and food piled up. I still haven’t wrapped all of the presents, though only a couple to go. 

So, Sainsbury’s eh? Rather you than me. I feel miffed if there’s a queue in the local shop. 

Here’s a big coffee and some millionaires shortbread that I’ve put white icing snowflakes on. I made the white icing with a splash of Cointreau, so it’s a taste explosion  Enjoy

I’ll probably get arrested one of these days.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks, it’s time I closed up the cafe. Me and my coconspirator Maggie would like to wish everyone a happy Christmas, and hope it’s not too stressful, and there are no fights. (That last was from Maggie, who’s from Govan). I will be closed till next Wednesday because family are arriving on the midday ferry. I will have a great time, and I hope you do too.

If I live, I’ll be back in action on Wednesday so that we can exchange stories of joy, expectation and disappointment, and look forward to Hogmanay. I should give you a heads up on that - both Jan 1 and 2 are bank holidays in Scotland, so I won’t be open those two days. I’m not running this place without Maggie, her dad was a union rep shipbuilder, and she takes after him.

Talking of things Scottish, today is the day in 1715 that James Stuart, the “old pretender” landed at Peterhead to lead a Jacobite rebellion. Needless to say, it failed. And his son’s effort later, as fans of Outlander will know, was just as unsuccessful, but with more deaded

See you Wednesday


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Merry Christmas to you and you're family Mike, I hope it is peaceful and uneventful, well as peaceful and uneventful as is possible with a little person in attendance


----------



## Carolg

Have a lovely Xmas and new year.


----------



## Amigo

A merry one wished to all our cafe dwellers and thoughts to those who now only visit us in spirit but are never forgotten.

Have a lovely, diabetic free Christmas everyone x


----------



## Ljc

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. Won’t be in tomorrow, dog not at all  well and needs to be seen by vet. Also have to make several phone calls re house moving. Had a good Christmas apart from that, though. Thursday possible for opening. I’ll keep in touch.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oops. Won’t be in tomorrow, dog not at all  well and needs to be seen by vet. Also have to make several phone calls re house moving. Had a good Christmas apart from that, though. Thursday possible for opening. I’ll keep in touch.



No worries Mike and hope the pooch feels better soon. I’ve plenty of turkey sandwiches to be going on with. Good luck with the move plans


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Poor Ben, I hope he's going to be OK.


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, I think I'll be looking forward to the cafe reopening.  The coffee disc in my tassimo just exploded and I've just spent the last half hour cleaning up after it!

Must replace that Tassimo with something better in the new year.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Oops. Won’t be in tomorrow, dog not at all  well and needs to be seen by vet. Also have to make several phone calls re house moving. Had a good Christmas apart from that, though. Thursday possible for opening. I’ll keep in touch.


Hope dog is better soon. Take care


----------



## mikeyB

And now I don’t feel well with a cold. But that isn’t the reason I won’t be in tomorrow, I’ve still got loads of stuff to do. 

Dogs a bit better today, mind, but I suspect he might have an internal tumour. I’m no vet, mind, despite what my ex patients might say.


----------



## Hazel

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

I had a very enjoyable Christmas day, with friends and their extended family.    All 13 of us.    As an only child I have never experienced so many people at Christmas, but it was fabulous fun.

Wishing everyone well xxxxx


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I hope you all had a lovely Christmas.
> 
> I had a very enjoyable Christmas day, with friends and their extended family.    All 13 of us.    As an only child I have never experienced so many people at Christmas, but it was fabulous fun.
> 
> Wishing everyone well xxxxx


Glad to hear you had a great day @Hazel!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks. I’m not doing very well with this cold, it’s really hit me hard. This flu jab I had is obviously not protection against man flu, and apparently daughter and grandson are equally feeling sorry for themselves. I don’t think I could do a full day in the cafe cos I keep falling asleep. It would be nice getting a single  figure BG, but I woke up this morning with a rock steady straight line on 10. Oh well, it’s Christmas.

I’ll be back next Wednesday after the Scottish hangover 2 day New year holiday.


Hazel said:


> I hope you all had a lovely Christmas.
> 
> I had a very enjoyable Christmas day, with friends and their extended family.    All 13 of us.    As an only child I have never experienced so many people at Christmas, but it was fabulous fun.
> 
> Wishing everyone well xxxxx


What a great time, beats being stuck on your own. I hope you over indulged sensibly. Or even insensibly Heres to a great new year xxx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear this Mike, I hope you are soon feeling much better


----------



## AJLang

I hope that you feel better soon Mike xx


----------



## AJLang

I also hope that your doggy is beginning to feel better x


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks. As Hogmanay is here, and virtually no-one can slur past the first verse and chorus of “Auld Lang Syne”, here’s a bit of history. 

First off, the song was collected ( not written) by Robert Burns from an old man he came across in his efforts to record old songs in danger of being lost. So it predated Burns by a good couple of centuries, though there is no doubt that he wrote the final three verses. All this is from his own account. It is an old drinking song, a meeting of long lost friends recalling old times, and above all a celebration of friendship.

Here is the full definitive version of the Robert Burns World Federation:

Should auld acquaintance be forgot
And never brought to mind?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot
And auld lang syne

Chorus:
For auld lang syne, my jo,
For auld lang syne,
We’ll take a cup o’kindness yet,
For auld lang syne

And surely ye’ll be your pint-stowp!
And surely I’ll be mine!
And we’ll take a cup o’kindness yet,
For auld lang syne

For auld, etc

We twa hae run about the braes,
And pou’d the gowans fine;
But we’ve wander’d mony a weary fit,
Sin auld lang syne.

For auld, etc

We twa hae paidl’d in the burn,
Frae morning sun till dine;
But seas between us braid hae roar’d
Sin auld lang syne.

For auld, etc 

And there’s a hand, my trusty fiere!
And gie ‘s a hand o’ thine!
And we’ll take a right gude-willie-waught,
For auld lang syne

For auld, etc.

Traditionally, hands were joined on the last verse. Tricky Scots words? Stowp is a drinking vessel. Gowans are wildflowers, probably yellow. Good-willie-waught is a good draught of drink - goodwill drink. You’ve got just a few hours to learn all this. 

In the spirit of the song, remember that friendships trump possessions, trump everything. So to all my friends on the forum, have a happy and healthy new year, free of worry and free to be you.

Slàinte mhath


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to add, next two days are a Scottish holiday, so no cook. 

See you all on Wednesday


----------



## Seabreeze

Happy new year to you Mike and all cafe customers. 
Wishing you all happiness and a carefree 2018


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Hi folks. As Hogmanay is here, and virtually no-one can slur past the first verse and chorus of “Auld Lang Syne”, here’s a bit of history.
> 
> First off, the song was collected ( not written) by Robert Burns from an old man he came across in his efforts to record old songs in danger of being lost. So it predated Burns by a good couple of centuries, though there is no doubt that he wrote the final three verses. All this is from his own account. It is an old drinking song, a meeting of long lost friends recalling old times, and above all a celebration of friendship.
> 
> Here is the full definitive version of the Robert Burns World Federation:
> 
> Should auld acquaintance be forgot
> And never brought to mind?
> Should auld acquaintance be forgot
> And auld lang syne
> 
> Chorus:
> For auld lang syne, my jo,
> For auld lang syne,
> We’ll take a cup o’kindness yet,
> For auld lang syne
> 
> And surely ye’ll be your pint-stowp!
> And surely I’ll be mine!
> And we’ll take a cup o’kindness yet,
> For auld lang syne
> 
> For auld, etc
> 
> We twa hae run about the braes,
> And pou’d the gowans fine;
> But we’ve wander’d mony a weary fit,
> Sin auld lang syne.
> 
> For auld, etc
> 
> We twa hae paidl’d in the burn,
> Frae morning sun till dine;
> But seas between us braid hae roar’d
> Sin auld lang syne.
> 
> For auld, etc
> 
> And there’s a hand, my trusty fiere!
> And gie ‘s a hand o’ thine!
> And we’ll take a right gude-willie-waught,
> For auld lang syne
> 
> For auld, etc.
> 
> Traditionally, hands were joined on the last verse. Tricky Scots words? Stowp is a drinking vessel. Gowans are wildflowers, probably yellow. Good-willie-waught is a good draught of drink - goodwill drink. You’ve got just a few hours to learn all this.
> 
> In the spirit of the song, remember that friendships trump possessions, trump everything. So to all my friends on the forum, have a happy and healthy new year, free of worry and free to be you.
> 
> Slàinte mhath


Well,what can you say. I didn’t know there were more verses than the first and the chorus. My education was sadly lacking. I did know all the verses of Scots Wa Hae though so not a total numpty. Happy and healthy new year everyone, and have a good break Mike. You deserve it.
I celebrated last night by being in bed at 1030 as didn’t stay at friends, and I am not that fussed for new year.


----------



## mikeyB

Just as a follow up to the “Auld acquaintance...” theme, at the Hogmanay celebrations in Edinburgh on BBC Scotland, KT Tunstall sang the traditional song, but only the first verse and the last. Before the last verse started she called  for all to join hands. 

Anyway, now we are rid of the holiday period, and face the seemingly endless month of January, I’ll be back in action at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie, if Maggie’s hangover is over. I feel fine after that horrible cold, and I’m ready to start 2018 renewed.

Now a heads up. From the 11th of Jan to the 16th I’ll be out of this country - crossing the border to have a look at a property in the lovely Ribble Valley. And to attend my grandson’s third birthday party on the 13th . He’s probably hired the village hall and a rock band.

See you tomorrow folks - I’m looking forward to it


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, folks. Just got everything warmed up after the winter celebrations, and that includes me. A few minutes late due to a phone call, slight hiccup in the property market. Nothing serious, so no worries. Bit of a rainy day here, so if it’s like that generally you’ll need some comfort...

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Mark T

Morning Mike.

I'd love some brekkie.  What have you got for me today?  Any scot's pancakes?


----------



## Amigo

Is it Wednesday? I’ve lost track during this protracted festive period and no day feels like it should at the moment.

Welcome back Mike and hope the property transaction stays trouble free (we are in the process of selling a house at the moment and as the song goes...there may be trouble ahead).

I’ll have a latte and some Danish pastries please...you know my likes 

@MarkT I think you’re allowed to call them ‘Scotch pancakes’, it’s only the people who don’t like that expression


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Morning Mike.
> 
> I'd love some brekkie.  What have you got for me today?  Any scot's pancakes?



Morning Mark. The day this cafe doesn’t have Scotch Pancakes will be the day I throw in the towel. (Sassenachs call these drop scones)

So, here’s some freshly made Scotch pancakes with a selection of butter and non dairy spreads, and a selection of Scottish jams and marmalade. Happy New Year!


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, hope the new year finds you in good fettle. Cappucino please, and I was just about to do the usual croissant order when Mark mentioned Scotch Pancakes. Excellent idea! I'll have a few with butter and raspberry jam. Takes me back to when daughter was in Dundee for a year, and we ate quite a lot of the local soft fruits when we were flathunting/clearing out in the summers either side.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Is it Wednesday? I’ve lost track during this protracted festive period and no day feels like it should at the moment.
> 
> Welcome back Mike and hope the property transaction stays trouble free (we are in the process of selling a house at the moment and as the song goes...there may be trouble ahead).
> 
> I’ll have a latte and some Danish pastries please...you know my likes
> 
> @MarkT I think you’re allowed to call them ‘Scotch pancakes’, it’s only the people who don’t like that expression


Morning Amigo, it’s good to be back. You’re right, Scotch applies to things and drink, Scots are the folk who live here.

The slight problem I’ve got is the flat we want has just today been taken off the market. The estate agents say the owners are fed up because it’s been on the market since last summer. However, they are happy for us to view it (as this is effectively second viewing - daughter has looked it over before) so it still looks promising. It’s vacant at the moment - I think it’s part of an estate. 

Anyway, enough of hose sales, as you say, nothing is ever simple.

Anyway, to cheer you up, here’s a Latte with a selection of Danish pastries, made this morning. Enjoy


----------



## Mark T

I remember making Scotch Pancakes at school as part of Home Ec lessons 

I loved cookery lessons.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, hope the new year finds you in good fettle. Cappucino please, and I was just about to do the usual croissant order when Mark mentioned Scotch Pancakes. Excellent idea! I'll have a few with butter and raspberry jam. Takes me back to when daughter was in Dundee for a year, and we ate quite a lot of the local soft fruits when we were flathunting/clearing out in the summers either side.


Morning Robin. I’m in good nick, thanks. I like the new Avatar. Nice and summery - just the thing to lift the spirits

Here’s a plate of Scotch pancakes with Scotch butter and Scotch raspberry jam to bring back happy memories. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning Mark. The day this cafe doesn’t have Scotch Pancakes will be the day I throw in the towel. (Sassenachs call these drop scones)
> 
> So, here’s some freshly made Scotch pancakes with a selection of butter and non dairy spreads, and a selection of Scottish jams and marmalade. Happy New Year!


Yes please, with a wee bit rhubarb and ginger jam if you have it, plus decaf coffee. Thanks


----------



## Carolg

Good luck all with your house hunting. Nice to see you back mike


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Carol. This is becoming a nice easy morning for Maggie, she’s a good Scots Lass and cab knock out Scotch pancakes in her sleep

So here’s some pancakes and rhubarb and ginger jam (we have a huge range of jams) and a decaf coffee for you to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I have to leave you to get resupplied, specially with dog food and lunch for humans. And the first newspapers for three days. Wonder if anything has happened?

Anyway, I’ll see you later at approx. 2.15 for coffee and goodies.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, this is 2.15 approx. Only 20 minutes out. That was a phone call to Sky. Anyway, I’m here again like the proverbial bad penny. 

Can anyone face goodies after the season of excess? The challenge is on


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, this is 2.15 approx. Only 20 minutes out. That was a phone call to Sky. Anyway, I’m here again like the proverbial bad penny.
> 
> Can anyone face goodies after the season of excess? The challenge is on



I’m no quitter Mike though mince pies are out even if they’re still in date!

Just back from yet more food shopping and lunch out (son is still off). Morrisons clearly overstocked on pies, quiches, olives, pate and cheese...oh and turkey crowns which are on sale!

A latte and any hot cross buns yet?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. Nothing wrong with pies, quiches, olives, pâté and cheese, so don’t complain if they’re going cheap. Turkey crowns - bleurgh. 

Now for a religious discussion. Hot Cross buns are tied in with the Christian spring festival of Easter, oddly with a Pagan name. So really, you shouldn’t eat them before the week before Easter. 

That said, I’m not stupid (or religious) so I do have some hot cross buns in. But unlike every other retail outlet, I don’t have a sale on.

So here’s a Latte and a couple of fresh Hot Cross Buns nicely buttered to enjoy on your road to hell and damnation, like the rest of us heathens


----------



## Carolg

Couldn’t believe there were hot cross buns in Sainsbury’s yesterday


----------



## mikeyB

But are they now in your larder, Carol? Heaven or Hell? Confess


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> But are they now in your larder, Carol? Heaven or Hell? Confess


Nope. They stayed in shop and all biscuits gone to bird table.. lol


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds like a New Year resolution is being acted upon, Carol. ALL biscuits? That’s noble.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks, time for me to close. A fairly calm day to kick off the New Year, but then there are Michelin star restaurants that are quiet at this time of year, when everybody is surviving on regret, and, more likely remorse.

While things have been quiet, I’ve booked my first class assisted travel rail tickets to get to and from Lancashire for my flat hunting and grandsons 3rd Birthday party. I like first class, and so does the dog, because the stewards all think he’s a darling and give him bits of chicken. Free drinks and food, too. And now on Virgin, you can get free films on your iPad as long as you have the App. It will even remember the bit you got up to for the next time you travel. Even standard class get this service. 

Anyway, you don’t get that sort of service in here, for sure. Or, should I say, trivial distractions to replace good customer service.

I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow morning to await your brekkie orders.

In the meantime, have a good evening everyone and a good night’s sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Sorry I’m a bit late, I’ve been opening Birthday pressies. 

Right, that’s the end of winter celebrations for another year. Now for the long haul through January, cheered up by brekkies and stuff in the cafe

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Robin

Happy birthday! Hope you have a lovely day. 
I always found an early January birthday was a bit of a damp squib, with everyone too tired to celebrate, and in the middle of revision because of exams coming up. It was a relief when I, and then my children, got beyond the exam stage.
I'll celebrate your birthday with a cappucino and an apricot Danish, please, to push the boat out a bit!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Yup, my birthday has always been a bit drear -  years of presents “that’s for Christmas and your birthday”. I don’t mind really. It makes things easier when folk ask how old I am - I just ask “What Year is it?” 

What I do mind is M&Co - a clothes shop in Oban - wishing me a happy birthday with an offer of 15% off! 

Anyway, pushing the boat out, you daredevil, here’s an apricot Danish and a cappuccino. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, have you cut your birthday cake yet? If so I’ll have a slice and if not, I’ll have whatevers going with a latte please


----------



## Mark T

Morning all.

I could do with something to cheer me up as my foot is hurting this morning.  Any nice cakes?


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, have you cut your birthday cake yet? If so I’ll have a slice and if not, I’ll have whatevers going with a latte please



Morning Amigo. I do have a birthday cake - it’s my favourite Sachertorte. Being so rich, it’s served in small slices (usually for around 7 euros in Viennese cafes).

So here’s a Latte and a slice of Sachertorte to celebrate me becoming an OAP.  Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I could do with something to cheer me up as my foot is hurting this morning.  Any nice cakes?


Morning Mark. As you can see above, I’ve made a Sachertorte for my birthday treat, a rich chocolate and apricot jam creation, so a slice of that will cheer you up no end. Can’t guarantee it will fix the foot pain, mind. 

So while you are enjoying that, you can consider whether it’s worth waving your painful foot at the doc. That’s if you didn’t injure it playing footie yesterday


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Morning Mark. As you can see above, I’ve made a Sachertorte for my birthday treat, a rich chocolate and apricot jam creation, so a slice of that will cheer you up no end. Can’t guarantee it will fix the foot pain, mind.
> 
> So while you are enjoying that, you can consider whether it’s worth waving your painful foot at the doc. That’s if you didn’t injure it playing footie yesterday


I've managed to get a talk with the GP a bit later (surprisingly, usually you have to wait at least a week).  But I also want to talk about why my pre-meal levels seem to be 7 now   Although have to wait to the next HbA1c until they will change my medicine.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to depart to change into human form and get some supplies and the papers. I also have to make a rather important phone call. 

I’ll be back at 2.15 approx (depending on that phone call) for coffee and goodies. Don’t panic if I’m slightly late.


----------



## Mark T

I think I'll queue outside waiting for the proprietor to open up.

Do you have your version of "Grasmere Gingerbread" there?  I think something like that would be nice with a good latte.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon gang, I’m back and ready to serve....



Mark T said:


> I think I'll queue outside waiting for the proprietor to open up.
> 
> Do you have your version of "Grasmere Gingerbread" there?  I think something like that would be nice with a good latte.



Afternoon Mark. I don’t have Grasmere Gingerbread, but I do have Maggie’s home made, to her grannies recipe, with which I would challenge Grasmere to better any day of the week.

So, here comes a Latte and a plate of Maggie’s gingerbread for your pleasure. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon and a very Happy Birthday Mike 

Just got home Mary Poppins style being blown in through the front door! Time for a lovely frothy latte and a slice of your marvellous sounding Sachertorte please. Blood sugar heading low so a nice apricot chocolate mix sounds just the ticket. Many thanks in hopeful anticipation


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good afternoon and a very Happy Birthday Mike
> 
> Just got home Mary Poppins style being blown in through the front door! Time for a lovely frothy latte and a slice of your marvellous sounding Sachertorte please. Blood sugar heading low so a nice apricot chocolate mix sounds just the ticket. Many thanks in hopeful anticipation



Looks like Mike has had too much birthday excitement and nodded off Flower 

Hope your appointment went well today.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon and a very Happy Birthday Mike
> 
> Just got home Mary Poppins style being blown in through the front door! Time for a lovely frothy latte and a slice of your marvellous sounding Sachertorte please. Blood sugar heading low so a nice apricot chocolate mix sounds just the ticket. Many thanks in hopeful anticipation


Hi Flower. Amigo got the diagnosis correct. I was caught up in an afternoon doze. Do forgive me, it wasn’t due to me eating the rest of the birthday Sachertorte. 

Anyway, I did think 2018 would mark your abandonment of carrying around your own weather systems, but now that you have blown in I hope that you will bear that in mind

Here’s a slice of lovely Sachertorte and a frothy Latte to fill in the wind blown cavities (or whatever). Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it’s time for me to go and endure my birthday elsewhere. A simple meal. Then a wagon wheel with a candle set in the chocolate, then the traditional plonking the birthday cards with the Christmas cards in the recycling.

Believe that, you’ll believe anything

I’ll be back tomorrow, ketones allowing, at 10.15 ish for brekkie.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good nights sleep.


----------



## Carolg

Happy birthday mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang (I think). Maggie’s cross because she had to come round and knock me up. Before you start, a knocker up was a professional man, usually unable to work, who went round with a long pole and banged on the bedroom windows of mill workers to make sure they were up in time for work. Woe betide any man or woman who slept in the back bedroom.

Anyway, here I am ready for brekkies. Anybody peckish?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning gang (I think). Maggie’s cross because she had to come round and knock me up. Before you start, a knocker up was a professional man, usually unable to work, who went round with a long pole and banged on the bedroom windows of mill workers to make sure they were up in time for work. Woe betide any man or woman who slept in the back bedroom.
> 
> Anyway, here I am ready for brekkies. Anybody peckish?



Glad you explained that Mike 

Well after a rare good night’s sleep I’m feeling chipper this Friday and ready for a nice latte and a bacon bun with the obligatory tomato ketchup


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Stick around with me and you learn all sorts of useless information. 

Anyway, I’m really pleased you had a good night’s sleep. I hope this starts a trend, even though for some reason having you bouncy and chipper fills me with a kind of wariness. Oh well...

Here’s a nice Latte with a fresh bun with crispy bacon and tomato ketchup. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, just whizzing in before the lunch break for a quick cappucino and almond croissant. Just been out talking to one of the neighbours we hadn't encountered  for a long time (she seems to be mainly away) over her storm-flattened fence. Nothing like a natural disaster for bringing people together!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Back to normal then, whizzing around. Round here, if a fence blows down the good neighbours get it fixed ASAP. Then decide it’s your fence, and the bill gets popped in your letterbox.

Anyway, as your are in a hurry, here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino to rush through before the next mission. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, as I was abruptly dragged from the land of nod I must needs away to turn human and get some supplies in for the weekend. We old age pensioners have to watch the pennies, so I’ll be looking for everything with a yellow sticker on. Me, for a start

Anyway, I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, back in action, clean and polished and feeling human again. Anybody who isn’t should come along for some coffee and goodies, and if you are unlucky, CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation.

Everyone welcome


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Hi folks, back in action, clean and polished and feeling human again. Anybody who isn’t should come along for some coffee and goodies, and if you are unlucky, CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation.
> 
> Everyone welcome


I don't know, it depends who is doing the CPR and mouth to mouth - although the Mrs' might not approve.

Otherwise I'd like a minty tea and something a bit nutty please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Mark. Maggie is the first aid person round here, so feel free to collapse in a heap clutching your chest.

Anyway, enough of fantasies. Here’s a mint tea and a slice of banana and hazelnut loaf to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Phew! Glad it’s quiet, I’ve just made a couple of calls - one to Abbott (see my post in the General forum) and another call which should move my flitting along a bit quicker. I’m gong to see the property I want next Friday, and I think things may be moving rather quickly. 

Oh, well, back to the day job....


----------



## mikeyB

Nobody told me that when you reach 65 you’re forgotten by society. Here I lie abandoned....

Anyway, thanks for a quiet afternoon I’ve got lots of stuff done that for some reason can’t be done at weekends. Mind you, I’m retired, so I don’t believe in weekends.

While perusing the papers today I note that on this day in 1919 a gentleman by the name of Anton Drexler in Munich founded the National Socialist German Workers Party, later better known as Nazi. He died disregarded in 1942, because other better remembered elements took over the running of the party. It wasn’t his fault. As an aside, in the thirties the Daily Mail was a strong supporter of Hitler and his achievements in Germany, so in some ways things never change.

Right, enough of politics. I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkies.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep. Specially Amigo, who has discovered how to do it


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. It’s a lovely winter morning here on the frayed edge of Scotland,  waiting for  the next storm with a silly name. It’ll be snowy, apparently, thus confusing everyone who has forgotten that it does snow in winter. I don’t know why it ever gets in the news, it’s not shocking. What is shocking is that councils with snowploughs and gritters seem to be taken by surprise. Best thing about living in this village is that the gritters live at the bottom end of pier road, so we are always first to be done.

Anyone for brekkie before we are all cut off?


----------



## Seabreeze

Good morning Mike
Something to smooth my furrowed art submissions and thesis brow!
A dark hot chocolate please and a banana and a crunchy peanut butter sandwich on brown bread and some of your scrummy shortbread please. 
I'll be in the corner buried in books and the good old thesaurus!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Seabreeze. Back to the grind, then. Reality always hits hard after all the holiday celebrations.

So, for some thinking energy, here’s a dark hot chocolate, and a banana and crunchy peanut butter on brown. Plus, some nice fresh shortbread. That should do the trick, nae bother


----------



## Seabreeze

Lifesaver!


----------



## Amigo

Barely still morning but hello Mike and my peaceful nights were short lived because of constant and recurring cramp. It’s so bad I can hardly walk when I get up! 

Anyway, enough of this morbid discussion. Excellent band last night with a stunning female singer who had all the guys salivating (except my hubby of course ). However, I’m clearly getting to be a crusty because everything is far too loud for me now 

I’ll have a latte and a custard slice Mike. One of those with an iced top please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Shame about the cramps. Has the doc no idea how to fix that?

Anyway, at least you’re fit enough to keep an eye on OH to make sure there’s no leering at the talent. When we took daughter to see Boyzone Mrs B stuck in a pair of those little yellow ear defenders, which reduced things down to tolerable levels. Very good for ignoring me, she found, too.

So, to cheer you up a bit here’s a nice Latte and a custard slice, which in my opinion always must have an iced top. ( It’s a sod scraping it off for these diabetic sorts). Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, or technically afternoon, I bet this will cross in the ether with you signing off for lunch, but if I'm not too late, a cappucino and almond croissant, please. Been dealing with the Christmas tree, which is now in bits in the green waste bin.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Robin. Just in time. I was just about to leave and ring Sky about my recalcitrant SkyQ box. I can ring them now, because the Sky engineer on the island is back from his Christmas and New Year break - I know this because he lives next door but one.

So, the usual for you as a reward for this mornings work. One cappuccino and an almond croissant coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, I must away to get myself sorted and ring Sky, then when I go down to the shop I can knock on his door and get the job done.

I’ll be back at 2.15 for coffee and goodies. I may be a little late, but don’t panic. It’s just me squeezing real life events in.


----------



## mikeyB

Back in action. A little late, but that call to Sky was longer than I thought. Oh well. I have to say, their customer service is very good, which is unusual these days.

Anyone for coffee and goodies ?


----------



## Amigo

Predictably I’m up for coffee and goodies Mike. A nice piece of coffee and walnut would suit me nicely with a latte please.

The GP has little idea of how to help the severe cramp apart from quinine tablets (which if he’d kept up to date would know should now only be prescribed for malaria). He should also know it would badly impact on my platelet levels but seems to think thrombocytopenia is a price worth paying  The haematologist isn’t apparently responsible for anything apart from overseeing chemo. So it’s sleepless nights for the foreseeable unless I can suggest a solution and I’m one of very many of my forum who suffer badly with this I’m afraid Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Predictable or no, always welcome.

Quinine is not the only treatment for cramp. It might be worth a trial of naftidrofuryl oxolate or orphenadine citrate, both of which have shown benefit in 30% of cases. Neither should affect platelet levels. Even quinine only has around a thousand to one chance of causing thrombocytopenia. Would you back a horse at 1000-1? 

Anyway, have a think. Meanwhile, here’s a Latte and a slab of coffee and walnut cake to enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Predictable or no, always welcome.
> 
> Quinine is not the only treatment for cramp. It might be worth a trial of naftidrofuryl oxolate or orphenadine citrate, both of which have shown benefit in 30% of cases. Neither should affect platelet levels. Even quinine only has around a thousand to one chance of causing thrombocytopenia. Would you back a horse at 1000-1?
> 
> Anyway, have a think. Meanwhile, here’s a Latte and a slab of coffee and walnut cake to enjoy



Thanks Mike, I’ll research possibilities whilst I enjoy the coffee and cake.

I’m afraid those odds only apply to the non immunocompromised. I’m teetering on the edge of thrombocytopenia and quinine has caused my fellow CLL’ers serious problems including a friend whose platelet level plummeted to 31. Haematologists won’t sanction its use at all and the FDA in the States have cautioned against its use in any circumstances for cramp. Only a good bet for healthy horses I think Mike but I’ll keep searching for something to help 

Fun isn’t it?


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, it’s a good job Mrs B isn’t immunocompromised or she’d have to give up the G&Ts. Her only pleasure in life, she says. 

Cheek


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, my battery is close to expiring, and I have to get to the shop for urgent supplies. I’m a victim of IOS 11.2.1, battery eater extraordinaire

I’ll see you tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15. 

Have a good evening all, and good night’s kip. The best way of counting sheep is add up the legs and divide by four. Honest.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay in opening today. It’s complicated, but I had a bad night. I think it best to write off this morning, synthetic opiate hangover. I’ll be open this afternoon as normal. Don’t worry, I’m all sorted now. 

Well, as  sorted as it gets


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for the delay in opening today. It’s complicated, but I had a bad night. I think it best to write off this morning, synthetic opiate hangover. I’ll be open this afternoon as normal. Don’t worry, I’m all sorted now.
> 
> Well, as  sorted as it gets


Hope you are feeling better. Can I offer you a wee cuppa in your recovery time


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, sorry for the delay, I was setting up a direct debit. I feel absolutely fine, now, so as an apology everything’s a freebie this afternoon. Nothing will go on my little list...


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
Glad you are over your morning. 

A teapot of tea and a stack of shortbread please, if you can find me in my den of books!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Seabreeze. You’re a student, you shouldn’t be out of bed yet on a Sunday. For that reason, you’ll be easy to find

So here’s a nice pot of stimulating Scottish Blend and a plate of shortbread to feed the brain. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Seabreeze. You’re a student, you shouldn’t be out of bed yet on a Sunday.


Submissions Mike, burning the candle at both ends!
Yum, thanks!


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike. Something warming, please, a hot chocolate and a stack of Scotch pancakes with raspberry jam would probably fit the bill. It was distinctly chilly on top of a horse this afternoon, especially my right hand, after my horse ( yes, you, the one in the avatar picture, cheeky monkey!) pulled my glove out of my pocket and threw it into a puddle, while I was otherwise occupied doing up the girth.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. It’s great to have you riding again after the holiday period. * That horse in the picture looks like butter wouldn’t melt...mind you, that’s always the mien of a prankster

Anyway, we have to warm you up, so here’s a stack of Scotch pancakes with raspberry jam, and a steaming hot chocolate. That should warm the cockles

*Cos you’re always hungry after a ride out


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well. Please may I have a pot of Assam and a cream scone. I've just finished a 4 night stretch and am looking forward to actually going to bed in the dark rather than daytime . Just hope I can actually sleep!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Yup, four nights on the trot really twists up your circadian rhythm. So does this time of year - getting up in the dark and coming home in the dark. Nobody wins, but you always lose. Buy a lottery ticket each week.

So to celebrate a few days of normality, or at least as far as you can manage, here’s a pot of Assam and a cream scone to make you feel like one of us normals. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, I’m off to do some cooking. Well, arranging some ingredients to make a beef and vegetable pie, with the assistance of a sheet of Jus-roll flaky pastry. As we all know, life is too short to make your own. Or, to put it another way, it’s a bit of a fag for little benefit.

Today’s history is fun. This is the day in 1327 when Edward II, who lost an away match with Robert the Bruce at Bannockburn, and had a special friend in Piers Galveston, was given the bum’s rush by Parliament, who wanted Edwards son to take over. He eventually did abdicate, but some years later in exile he died, allegedly murdered by insertion of a hot poker into his rectum and lower colon. They didn’t much like sodomy at that time - it was equated with heresy. This is the bit of history that all teenage boys remember, some with relief that this is no longer a treatment for being gay. It’s probably not true, but to quote the pressman in “Who shot Liberty Vallance”, when the Legend becomes the fact, print the legend. For sure, it’s more colourful.

Anyway, I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies.

Have a good evening, everyone, and a good night’s sleep.

And as they used to say on Crimewatch, don’t  have nightmares. Specially about pokers


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Happy Monday

It’s a lovely morning here. Not warm, though. Heating on full whack. Now I’m an old age pensioner I have to decide on keeping warm or eating. 

Aye, right

Anyone like a brekkie?


----------



## Mark T

I'd love brekkie please Mike.

Not feeling 100%, although my BG is surprisingly good at 6.9 mmol/L.  So a nice pick me up would be good!


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike
A pot of tea with elevenses please and some kind of brain fodder stuff but not kippers! 
Maybe marmite soldiers unless you have eggs?


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> I'd love brekkie please Mike.
> 
> Not feeling 100%, although my BG is surprisingly good at 6.9 mmol/L.  So a nice pick me up would be good!



Morning Mark. Sorry you’re not quite up to the mark, but 6.9 is a decent way to start the day. Remember, this cafe is magic calorie free zone, so pick me ups come with no BG cost.

We all know the best pick me up is a crispy bacon roll and a pot of decent tea, so that’s what I’ll do. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Morning Mike
> A pot of tea with elevenses please and some kind of brain fodder stuff but not kippers!
> Maybe marmite soldiers unless you have eggs?


Morning Seabreeze. I do have eggs, so if we are looking for brain food I reckon if we do a couple of perfect soft boiled eggs with thinly spread marmite soldiers to dunk should feed your brain cells perfectly. 

So set yourself to work and feel the power


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> ...So set yourself to work and feel the power


Cop a feel of Phil Taylor?


----------



## mikeyB

He’s lost his mojo on current evidence


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike on this nithering day. Real feel -7 here first thing and as I’m venturing out, I hope it’s rallied a bit.

Catch you later for coffee and cakes


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, well, that's the groceries got in for another week, and a lighter load now son's not eating us out of house and home. A cappucino and almond croissant, please, while I wait for my Libre sensors to be delivered between the strangely accurate time of 11.48-12.48. ( He was two minutes early once, and had to make polite conversation on the doorstep until his machine would accept a signature).


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Yes, I’m waiting for a sensor delivery too, but we don’t have such high tech systems here. I guess when I move to civilisation I’ll have to bring myself kicking and screaming into the 21st century. 

Anyway, hurrying before the doorbell rings (don’t have one of them, either) here’s a cappuccino and almond croissant. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Yes, I’m waiting for a sensor delivery too, but we don’t have such high tech systems here. I guess when I move to civilisation I’ll have to bring myself kicking and screaming into the 21st century.
> 
> Anyway, hurrying before the doorbell rings (don’t have one of them, either) here’s a cappuccino and almond croissant. Enjoy


Thank you, Mike, they arrived on the dot of 11.48, driver must have lurked round the corner with a stopwatch. All with an Oct 31st use by date.


----------



## mikeyB

Great, Robin. Abbott seem to have got themselves sorted. Maybe I can get back to ordering ten at a time without worrying about end dates.

Anyway, folks, it’s  time for me to go off and get sorted, and get in some supplies. Monday is a delivery day in the local shop, so I’llgrab all the good stuff for the week.

I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Morning Seabreeze. I do have eggs, so if we are looking for brain food I reckon if we do a couple of perfect soft boiled eggs with thinly spread marmite soldiers to dunk should feed your brain cells perfectly.
> 
> So set yourself to work and feel the power



I got the POWER! 
Cheers Mike


----------



## Seabreeze

Mark T said:


> Cop a feel of Phil Taylor?


who?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon gang, back for supplying goodies to the masses. 

Seabreeze, the joke refers to Phil ‘the Power’ Taylor, 16 Times world champion of darts. Only working class slobs like me know that. Ladies don’t know anything about darts, though the Lakeside tournament starting on Saturday includes the Women’s World championship. 

Right, that should start a row.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, I’ll have to finish about 4.30 this afternoon, prospective buyer for the mansion and the estate is arriving.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all is well in the B household. Please may I have a coffee and a slice of lemon drizzle cake 
I'm fair whacked after having to go into work this morning for 'training' and then into town for a shopping expedition, treated myself to a new coat, an absolute bargain for a tenner in the sales


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon gang, back for supplying goodies to the masses.
> 
> Seabreeze, the joke refers to Phil ‘the Power’ Taylor, 16 Times world champion of darts. Only working class slobs like me know that. Ladies don’t know anything about darts, though the Lakeside tournament starting on Saturday includes the Women’s World championship.
> 
> Right, that should start a row.
> 
> Anyone for coffee and goodies?


Start a row, why?

Although it's an interesting discussion to whether there should be a Women's World Championship or not.  I believe the PDC has no restrictions on male/female/both/neither for it's championships.  Not sure if that's the case in the BDO as well.

Although, someone like me who believes in equality feels that males should be allowed to enter the Women's World Championship if they wish (I don't do discrimination, negative or positive).


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all is well in the B household. Please may I have a coffee and a slice of lemon drizzle cake
> I'm fair whacked after having to go into work this morning for 'training' and then into town for a shopping expedition, treated myself to a new coat, an absolute bargain for a tenner in the sales



Afternoon Lucy. Yup, those ‘training’ sessions are soul destroying. Teaching your grandmother to suck eggs.

It’s great that you’ve got a new coat for a tenner, you can go and annoy people who bought it full price. One time at work I asked a lady colleague where she had bought her very posh blouse. Suitably tempted, she named a posh shop in St Anne’s where Blackpool’s rich live. And that it cost £95. I then told her I’d seen it in Boundary Mill at £15. 

Anyway, enough of sport, here’s a coffee and a slice of lemon drizzle cake. Enjoy

PS Mind you don’t get crumbs on your new coat. You are allowed to take it off till OH gets home.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Start a row, why?
> 
> Although it's an interesting discussion to whether there should be a Women's World Championship or not.  I believe the PDC has no restrictions on male/female/both/neither for it's championships.  Not sure if that's the case in the BDO as well.
> 
> Although, someone like me who believes in equality feels that males should be allowed to enter the Women's World Championship if they wish (I don't do discrimination, negative or positive).


I think you misinterpreted my remark, I was referring to the distinction I made between ‘women’ and ‘ladies’ to provoke (quite rightly) reactions.

I don’t disagree with what you said, though


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike, I hope all is well  

I'm in need of a Viennese buttercream whirl and a strong black coffee to boost my flagging self! Been battling to mend my vacuum cleaner whilst trying out a new varifocal contact lens. I have discovered that varifocal does not work with sight in only one eye, I have walked into numerous door frames, cupboards etc so am officially abandoning that experiment!

Love the sound of your bargain coat Lucy!


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> ...It’s great that you’ve got a new coat for a tenner, you can go and annoy people who bought it full price. One time at work I asked a lady colleague where she had bought her very posh blouse. Suitably tempted, she named a posh shop in St Anne’s where Blackpool’s rich live. And that it cost £95. I then told her I’d seen it in Boundary Mill at £15. ...


St Anne's?  I thought all the posh people were in Lytham?

I lived in St. Anne's on the Sea for a while!  Probably changed a bit in the last 15 years.


----------



## mikeyB

It’s all of a piece really, Lytham St Annes. I once had to hose the dog down after he ran on the ‘beach’. More of a mudflat, like further down the coast. Nice sunsets, though.


----------



## mikeyB

Actually, while I think on it, Poulton-leFylde is quite upmarket too. And back in the 17th and 18th centuries it was one of Lancashire’s main ports. Blackpool and Lytham St Anne’s are built on silting up and reclaimed land, a lot of the Fylde plain is below sea level. A bit more global warming, and Preston will have a beach.


----------



## Mark T

One of my friends had a house there, but the foundations where floating on sand.  They really had a job getting home insurance.

I moved from renting in St. Anne's and brought a house in Preston.  Really wished I had not as it was not a friendly place to a "Southerner".


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, as I mentioned earlier, a potential house buyer is arriving very shortly, so I’ll have to finish early.

I’ll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15

Sorry about real life impinging, but it’s very rude to fiddle with your iPad in front of visitors.

Special sorry to Amigo who said she’d catch up later. I’m sure she’ll forgive me, she has even more real life than I do


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, as I mentioned earlier, a potential house buyer is arriving very shortly, so I’ll have to finish early.
> 
> I’ll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15
> 
> Sorry about real life impinging, but it’s very rude to fiddle with your iPad in front of visitors.
> 
> Special sorry to Amigo who said she’d catch up later. I’m sure she’ll forgive me, she has even more real life than I do



Oops sorry Mike, got too busy to eat cake but I’ll make up tomorrow with an extra slice. 

Hope the house viewing goes well


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon gang, back for supplying goodies to the masses.
> 
> Seabreeze, the joke refers to Phil ‘the Power’ Taylor, 16 Times world champion of darts. Only working class slobs like me know that. Ladies don’t know anything about darts, though the Lakeside tournament starting on Saturday includes the Women’s World championship.
> 
> Right, that should start a row.
> 
> Anyone for coffee and goodies?



Had a darts board as a kid, great fun, used to watch it with my (late) dad, but I don't follow it, can't say the arrow throwing guys do anything for me! 

p.s. Ladies? Women? I'm an engineer! I guess that makes me a Laydee then because I am heducayted!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, rather late kick off today because of tedious real life stuff. Never mind, better late than never, as the US said in WW1. And WW2.

Anyone for brekkie or brunch?


----------



## Mark T

Morning mike!

What have you got?  Brunch?  Perhaps a cuppa tea as well.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, please may I have a full English and a pot of Assam. I'm back to work tonight so I won't be up to much today


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Morning mike!
> 
> What have you got?  Brunch?  Perhaps a cuppa tea as well.


Morning Mark. Brunch? Let’s have a change. How about an omelette with fresh herbs and crispy pancetta lardons, and a mug of tea. Simple and satisfying. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning Mike, please may I have a full English and a pot of Assam. I'm back to work tonight so I won't be up to much today


Morning Lucy. Oh well, back to the grind. Still, now that you’ve had the training morning it should be a breeze And you can wear your new coat to show off.

Meanwhile, here’s a full English and a pot of Assam to hopefully induce a post prandial doze.


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike and in need of something to lift my mood this morning. I’ll have a latte and some fruit cake please. Any leftover Christmas cake I could have with a slice of decent mature cheese?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Sorry you’re a bit below par, whatever has caused that, January doesn’t help. It’s a bit a grim month whatever else is going on.

Let’s see if you can get a lift - we do have some Christmas cake left in an airtight box out back, so a slice of that, and a slice of Isle of Mull cheese that has a wonderful slightly acidic after taste, and a Latte, should do the the job nicely. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I have to go and get myself sorted. The cleaner is here, and the sky engineer is due, so I’d best smarten up a bit and get off to the shop.

I’ll be back at 2.15 for coffee, goodies and therapy.


----------



## Seabreeze

Oooh a pot of tea and some goodies on your return please Mike
I've left a little service gap between the den of books to pass them through!
Fruitcake and cheese sounds great.


----------



## Mark T

Wheee, I'm on a rollercoaster!  Before 5.7 lunch; +1hr: 9.2; +1.5hrs: 9.8, +2hrs: 6.9

(I wouldn't mind, but that's burgen bread, salad and a protein bar)

Can I have a snack suitable for eating after a ride!  And a latte please too.


----------



## Amigo

I’m a busy bee doing out my son’s wardrobe and bedroom today Mike. Just having a breather because it’s playing havoc with my back but needs must!  The charity shop is in for a treat!


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Oooh a pot of tea and some goodies on your return please Mike
> I've left a little service gap between the den of books to pass them through!
> Fruitcake and cheese sounds great.


Sorry for the slight delay, gang, I was just waiting for my iPad to get enough charge for a seamless afternoon.

So, after my little break, first in line is student Seabreeze, who is beavering away as usual

Here’s a slice of what is now fruitcake, previously known as Christmas cake, and a slice of Isle of Mull cheese and a pot of tea to feed the brain for an afternoon’s thinking. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Wheee, I'm on a rollercoaster!  Before 5.7 lunch; +1hr: 9.2; +1.5hrs: 9.8, +2hrs: 6.9
> 
> (I wouldn't mind, but that's burgen bread, salad and a protein bar)
> 
> Can I have a snack suitable for eating after a ride!  And a latte please too.


Afternoon, Mark. A snack after a ride? I thought the usual was a fag and a kip, but here’s a slice of delicious lemon drizzle cake and a Latte to enjoy.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I’m a busy bee doing out my son’s wardrobe and bedroom today Mike. Just having a breather because it’s playing havoc with my back but needs must!  The charity shop is in for a treat!


Would your breather include the need for a custard slice and a Latte, or would sympathy suffice? Just wondering...


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, thank you for the birthday wishes over on t'other thread. Have just been out to lunch at the local campsite ( Never say OH doesn't know how to show a gal a good time). No, seriously, it's a lovely mile walk out of the village, (with what would be far reaching views of the Cotswolds if it wasn't drizzly and misty) does scrummy food, and you can admire the pigs fattening up as you walk through the fields on the way to your bacon panini.

So just a cup of tea for now please, got to pace myself for cake later when kids get in from work. ( son is coming back from Kenilworth, but more for the prospect of a hot shower while he's waiting for his heating to be mended, rather than it being his mother's birthday!)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Would your breather include the need for a custard slice and a Latte, or would sympathy suffice? Just wondering...



As much as I value your sympathetic tones Mike, the custard slice and latte would most certainly strengthen the positive impact! 

Happy Birthday @Robin


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, thank you for the birthday wishes over on t'other thread. Have just been out to lunch at the local campsite ( Never say OH doesn't know how to show a gal a good time). No, seriously, it's a lovely mile walk out of the village, (with what would be far reaching views of the Cotswolds if it wasn't drizzly and misty) does scrummy food, and you can admire the pigs fattening up as you walk through the fields on the way to your bacon panini.
> 
> So just a cup of tea for now please, got to pace myself for cake later when kids get in from work. ( son is coming back from Kenilworth, but more for the prospect of a hot shower while he's waiting for his heating to be mended, rather than it being his mother's birthday!)



Gosh, Robin, OH really pushing the boat out for your birthday lunch, and making you walk there. I clearly married the wrong woman

Anyway, here’s a cup of tea if you can find a space after your panini, and to warm you up before your son uses up all the hot water. Keep up with the self indulgent birthday


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> As much as I value your sympathetic tones Mike, the custard slice and latte would most certainly strengthen the positive impact!
> 
> Happy Birthday @Robin


Of course, that’s why I mentioned it. All ready and waiting for your (predictable) reply. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Of course, that’s why I mentioned it. All ready and waiting for your (predictable) reply. Enjoy



Just as well I’m not as predictable in the real world Mike!  Or so hubbie tells me!


----------



## Hazel

Hey Mike and customers, are you surviving the winter weather.

Could I have please, a skinny hot chocolate and 2 ginger nuts

Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel, it’s a bit chilly up here, for sure. Woolly hat and thermal gloves job. Are you keeping well yourself, or just hibernating (which is the best option)?

Anyway, here’s a couple of ginger nuts and a skinny hot chocolate to warm you up. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

You hit it on the head, hibernating.

Cheers, need a hot pick me up


----------



## mikeyB

Good thinking, Hazel

Anyway folks, I’m chuffed because the Sky engineer has just been and fixed everything, including getting my iPad to communicate so I can watch TV in the kitchen while I’m cooking. Now I can catch up on stuff I’ve missed while binging on Breaking Bad on Netflix


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, time for me to disappear for the night. Easy meal, tonight - the rest of last night’s Lasagne, just got to do the tomato salad with finely shaved garlic and a sprinkling of olive oil and basil.

Anyway, of slight interest to tax payers, on this day in 1799, prime minister William Pitt (the Younger) introduced income tax, at 2s in the pound. That’s 10% for those who aren’t pre-decimal numerate. This was to pay for the Napoleonic Wars. Course, once everyone was used to it, they never let it go after the wars finished. As a footnote, when Thatcher was Prime Minister, the higher rate of income tax never fell below 60%. No banks lost their bosses due to punitive tax, a common refrain these days. Mind you, the bosses weren’t paid that much in those days.

Oh well.

I’ll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15 for the last time till next Wednesday- I’m off out of the country, ie in Lancashire home viewing, and going to grandsons birthday. 

Have a good evening everyone - Robin has probably opened the champagne already - and a good nights sleep. Robin will


----------



## mikeyB

The cafe will be closed tomorrow as a mark of respect for Copepod. 

I’ll reopen next Wednesday as explained above.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> The cafe will be closed tomorrow as a mark of respect for Copepod.
> 
> I’ll reopen next Wednesday as explained above.



Quite right Mike. Sad times.


----------



## mikeyB

Just an update, really. Went to see a new build flat, private balcony, already fitted with true nonslip sealed flooring in a walk in shower and wetroom, accessible from either the corridor or the master bedroom. Combined kitchen living room already fitted with double sockets for Sky TV. And a second bedroom/ man cave. The complex even includes a large room with lots of wall sockets for charging your mobility scooters. Wide doors for wheelchairs in the flat, too. Looks like I could be flitting soon. 4G at last, and enough broadband speed to watch a Outlander in 4K. What’s not to like?

Lots of peoples in a hurry, seems weird.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sounds just the ticket


----------



## mikeyB

I won’t be open tomorrow. Mainly because I haven’t got home yet. The ferries this afternoon were cancelled due to wind speeds, and with loads of snow around we didn’t risk going through Glencoe, across on the Corran Ferry and up over Strontian ( where the element Strontium was discovered). So we’re in the Royal Hotel in Oban complete with dog. Dinner here tonight, full Scottish tomorrow and home on the 10.00 ferry, just in time for Mrs B’s physio appointment at the island hospital.

It was a sod of a drive from Tyndrum to Oban. The road had been gritted, but heavy snow had been falling. We followed in the tracks of a preceding lorry. But nothing coming the other way. We soon found out why - a big lorry had stopped on an upward incline, and had made several messy efforts to get going again. No chance. This had blocked two other heavy lorries and an assortment of cars in the same situation. Fortunately, we were on the downslope. Lucky. 

Hardly any snow at all in Oban, so everybody is wondering what the problem is.


----------



## Northerner

Hope you manage to make it safely home in the morning Mike


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I won’t be open tomorrow. Mainly because I haven’t got home yet. The ferries this afternoon were cancelled due to wind speeds, and with loads of snow around we didn’t risk going through Glencoe, across on the Corran Ferry and up over Strontian ( where the element Strontium was discovered). So we’re in the Royal Hotel in Oban complete with dog. Dinner here tonight, full Scottish tomorrow and home on the 10.00 ferry, just in time for Mrs B’s physio appointment at the island hospital.
> 
> It was a sod of a drive from Tyndrum to Oban. The road had been gritted, but heavy snow had been falling. We followed in the tracks of a preceding lorry. But nothing coming the other way. We soon found out why - a big lorry had stopped on an upward incline, and had made several messy efforts to get going again. No chance. This had blocked two other heavy lorries and an assortment of cars in the same situation. Fortunately, we were on the downslope. Lucky.
> 
> Hardly any snow at all in Oban, so everybody is wondering what the problem is.



Although you’ll miss much of the island, imagine being able to get around without all this drama Mike! Apartment sounds ideal...a nice Expresso on the balcony


----------



## mikeyB

Morning ferries from Oban cancelled. Possibly off to Lochaline via Glencoe. What fun


----------



## grovesy

Good luck.


----------



## Robin

I expect Lancashire's feeling even more like the right choice!


----------



## Ljc

The flat sound good Mike.
Shame about the problems getting back home. I hope you’re safely back now.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope your journey home, although protracted, goes OK.


----------



## mikeyB

Made it home after a forced night in Oban. Went the long way home, to get the Lochaline ferry. Since I got back, opened my box of sensors, so I’m back knowing what’s going on between fingerpricks, which I haven’t been able to do for days. 

Now for the bad news. I’m completely exhausted after this travelling; it’s all part of the neurological problems. I don’t think I told you that the train back to Scotland stopped at Carlisle, in Eggy land. (Overhead electric lines had fallen under the weight of snow). So had to get on on a refurbished 125 which got to Glasgow over an hour later than advertised, as it travelled via scenic Ayrshire. I travelled to University on Inter-City 125s . Very cramped, even in first class, compared to Pendolinos. So I don’t think I can return to the cafe tomorrow, which is largely being used for a lie in and taking stuff for all the aches and pains.

I will be back on Friday to warm up for the weekend.


----------



## grovesy

Glad you made it back. Hope you recharge your batteries soon.


----------



## Robin

Have a good rest tomorrow, and get your batteries charged. ( both metaphorical and the real ones on your super duper mobility scooter.)


----------



## Carolg

Take time for you to rest and recover. Zzzz


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Glad you're finally home, have a well deserved rest


----------



## Mark T

Welcome Home!


----------



## Ljc

Welcome home Mike. Rest up today.


----------



## Northerner

Hope you are feeling much stronger after your rest Mike  Sounds like a bit of a nightmare journey


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, an 11 hour kip, a walk in and sit down hot shower, a scotch Pie for lunch and gorging on saved up Robot Wars?  All’s well with the world and me.

I’ll be back tomorrow morning at 10.15 for brekkie. Come along and gorge, I’ve got to pay Maggie extra holiday money.


----------



## stephknits

Glad you are feeling better.  I'd like a cream tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

I think you have jumped the gun slightly, Stephknits. My message said we’d be reopening tomorrow at 10.15, but being the voracious money grabber that I am, I’ll take that as a preorder


----------



## Hazel

Hello Mike - missed you

I doubt you coukd ever have travelled during a worse week of weather, but you made it home safely.    I doubt even a young fit petson would not be compleyely shattered too.

Please look after yourself


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Made it home after a forced night in Oban. Went the long way home, to get the Lochaline ferry. Since I got back, opened my box of sensors, so I’m back knowing what’s going on between fingerpricks, which I haven’t been able to do for days.
> 
> Now for the bad news. I’m completely exhausted after this travelling; it’s all part of the neurological problems. I don’t think I told you that the train back to Scotland stopped at Carlisle, in Eggy land. (Overhead electric lines had fallen under the weight of snow). So had to get on on a refurbished 125 which got to Glasgow over an hour later than advertised, as it travelled via scenic Ayrshire. I travelled to University on Inter-City 125s . Very cramped, even in first class, compared to Pendolinos. So I don’t think I can return to the cafe tomorrow, which is largely being used for a lie in and taking stuff for all the aches and pains.
> 
> I will be back on Friday to warm up for the weekend.


Oh Mike, I could have put you both up, Mrs B on the top bunk you on the bottom! Glad you got home safely, thank goodness you weren’t going by road, the M74 has been grid locked. Meanwhile, we have hardly had a drop of snow, and what we did have melted on the spot. Take care.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. I’m back in full working order (for me, at any rate). I’ve decided to cheer folk up with my new Avatar, which is s photo I took of Calgary sands about 12 miles distant from me on the North West of the island. That, for reason of the Scottish diaspora, is the source of the name of Calgary in Canada. Not many people know that.

What you should know is that brekkies are, at last, ready and waiting for your orders


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning Mike, good to see you back  please may I have a full English with a pot of Assam, I'm having a very hungry day


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. I’m pleased to be back after all my adventures on highland roads. I’m hoping this proper winter heralds a proper summer

But enough of my wishes, here’s a full English with a pot of Assam to sate your hunger. Enjoy


----------



## Mark T

Hope I'm not too late for elevenses!  Any chance of a coffee plus some biccy's?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, glad you're back in fine fettle. Cappucino and almond croissant, please, and may the sun that's currently streaming through the French Windows stay out for a bit.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Hope I'm not too late for elevenses!  Any chance of a coffee plus some biccy's?


Hi Mark. It’s never too late for elevenses, at least not in here.

So here’s a coffee with a selection of biccies, Scottish shortbread, ginger nuts and chocolate digestives for you to pick and choose. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, glad you're back in fine fettle. Cappucino and almond croissant, please, and may the sun that's currently streaming through the French Windows stay out for a bit.


Morning Robin. The sun is streaming through our French windows too, but I’d be risking snow blindness if I looked into the garden too long

Anyway, here’s your favourite morning snack to enjoy, an almond croissant and a cappuccino


----------



## Carolg

Good to see you back mikeyB safe and sound. A wee cappuccino and an anything biscuit please. My house is stinking of making soup and a pot of mince,carrots and turnip so I am starving


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Carol. I’ll be round at yours for my tea, I think, though I’d have to cancel tonight’s Lasagne. I’m torn...

Here’s a cappuccino and some Isle of Mull chocolate limes, which are lovely buttery thin biscuits half dipped in dark chocolate. Yummy. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, it’s time for me to go off and turn into a socially acceptable human, and see if I can get to the shop on my wheelchair. If I don’t get crushed by s skidding logging lorry, I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies. Don’t panic if I’m a little late, I’ve been getting a few phone calls from estate agents and similar robbers. 

See you later


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning Carol. I’ll be round at yours for my tea, I think, though I’d have to cancel tonight’s Lasagne. I’m torn...
> 
> Here’s a cappuccino and some Isle of Mull chocolate limes, which are lovely buttery thin biscuits half dipped in dark chocolate. Yummy. Enjoy


Thanks.


----------



## Mark T

Wayhey!  I just had my first post-prandial in the 6's since I started testing again (the pre-meal was in the 5's too).

I think that calls for some celebratory chocolate brownie with my coffee when you come back at 2:15pm Mike!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks. It was a pig of a journey down to the shop. The wheelchair kept losing grip and heading off into interesting directions. Still, made it there and back with much colourful language. Always works



Mark T said:


> Wayhey!  I just had my first post-prandial in the 6's since I started testing again (the pre-meal was in the 5's too).
> 
> I think that calls for some celebratory chocolate brownie with my coffee when you come back at 2:15pm Mike!



Well done, Mark. A post prandial 6 is a work of art. So, to ruin it, here’s a coffee and a chocolate brownie, guaranteed not to raise the BG. Enjoy


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike, lovely to see you back behind the counter of your establishment.

Glad to hear you accomplished your intrepid trek to the shop safely, swearing as you went 

I could really do with a couple of Snowballs, the mallow, coconut gooey lumps not the real deal, with a strong black coffee to perk me up. Thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. I hope your personal weather system is treating you kindly.

Now, I love snowballs but I always need a shower afterwards. So that you don’t have to, I’ll give you a pair of neoprene gloves, a bib, and a pack of tissues at no extra cost. So, two Snowballs, a triple shot Americano are now yours to enjoy with gay abandon (that’s the original use of ‘gay’ which has been rather monopolised by our gay friends)

You’ll have to hoover up the coconut crumbs yourself, after. I’ve got a dog for that job.


----------



## Flower

Thanks Mike, I'll forgo the neoprene gloves and lick my fingers instead! 

Personal weather system is set fair at the moment, sun, blue sky and chilly = dry plaster cast,  happy days


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve just got to make a couple of phone calls to solicitors. Shouldn’t be more than 15 minutes or so, so please don’t feel neglected.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, nice and easy. Job done. This house move is not the usual drawn out affair, it’s more like hurtling downstairs on a tea tray. Which is nice


----------



## mikeyB

The only problem I see in this move are that I will be disenfranchised. The area is solidly conservative, the MP being Nigel Evans, who lost his government job because of persistent groping of any young men in his vicinity.  He’s a nice guy, but I despise his politics. I’m still a card carrying SNP member, and I can’t bring myself to rejoin labour until they come out full bore against Brexit.  Oh well, I can just be a grumpy old man who shouts at the telly when Question Time is on...


----------



## mikeyB

Right, gang, it’s time for me to go and create a Lasagne, using minced cow and smoked bacon. And lovely pasta. As well as onions, I put about two tablespoons of tomato purée in the meat mix. I’ve seen folk chucking in a tin of chopped tomato, but that’s wrong in a traditional lasagne. I know, I’m a food snob.

Talking of snobs, on this day in 1348 Edward III established the Order of the Garter. Without this, strippers the world over would have a much more abbreviated show.

It’s also the day in 1840 when Charles Wilkes, an American, ‘discovered’ the coast of Antarctica. No he didn’t. The penguins and leopard seals were there first, along with Orcas and humpback whales, and very happy they were too.

I’ll also be happy to turn up at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie.

Have a good evening everyone (best of luck beating your partners at Mastermind) and a good night’s sleep.  x


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. And a lovely winter morning it is. Sun shining on a snow covered landscape. 

Anyone need fuelling up for the shopping in the winter sales? You have to hurry before the Spring sales start.


----------



## Robin

Morning, Mike. I envy you the winter sunshine, we are back to murky drizzle here. So I need fuelling up with a cappucino and an apricot Danish, please,  to dispel the winter gloom.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Murky drizzle, eh. That’s pretty miserable. Never mind.

Anyway, to prevent topic drift on another thread, your Gaelic search is duff. When you see mh in Gaelic it is almost always used to sub for a missing letter in the alphabet.

While you think on that, let’s see if a cappuccino and an Apricot Danish will lift the gloom. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Murky drizzle, eh. That’s pretty miserable. Never mind.
> 
> Anyway, to prevent topic drift on another thread, your Gaelic search is duff. When you see mh in Gaelic it is almost always used to sub for a missing letter in the alphabet.
> 
> While you think on that, let’s see if a cappuccino and an Apricot Danish will lift the gloom. Enjoy


Phone Live? ( my online crib says mh can be v or w or silent. Let's go with the v)
Topical subject, anyway, I've just been on the mobile reporting a fault on our landline. Spoke to a very nice BT lady in Dundee. (There's been a BT man working at the cabinet at the crossroads on and off all week, I have a theory that there aren't enough lines to go round, so it's our turn to be disconnected until we complain, and he comes and shunts all the wiring up a couple of places.)


----------



## mikeyB

Well done, Robin it’s usually v.  Next order in here is free, and doesn’t go on my ever enlarging little list


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, I have to leave to get some supplies. I should stick tank tracks on the wheelchair to get trough the snow, but as they aren’t readily available, I’ll just have to control the skids. More fun

I’ll see you later, around 2.15


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, back again for another session. Bit late due to weather, but that’s life on wheels instead of legs. Not to worry, though I do mind folk laughing if I get stuck. (Not locals, who will always lend a hand)

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I’m finishing slightly early cos I’m bored. I think everyone is out shopping in the sales, not realising that the biggest bargains are for stuff that nobody in their right minds would buy previously. You see this on the internet as well. 

Anyway, while bored I discovered that on this day in 1265 the first English parliament met at Westminster Hall. It only took another 663 years for full suffrage - men and women having full voting rights -and 680 years before any parliament passed Acts that actually helped people, with the introduction of the NHS. Now we have a parliament intent on bankrupting the country with Brexit and destroying the NHS. That’s the trouble with democracy - even complete fools can vote, and complete fools can get elected.

I’ll see you tomorrow for brekkie at approx 10.15

Have a good evening everyone and a good night’s sleep


----------



## mikeyB

No Cafe today, I’ve got a stinking cold, aching all over and I’m going back to bed. Hope to see you tomorrow, if I live


----------



## grovesy

Get well soon.


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve decided to reappear tomorrow morning. I think I’m over the worst, just at the bunged up stage. Another decent night’s kip and I should be in reasonable working order. I’ll wear a face mask to prevent infecting customers, specially those with dodgy immune systems. The aches and pains have been largely subdued by pharmaceuticals, but that’s nothing new. 

Good job I’m vaping and not puffing on a pipe, I’d probably be in the throes of bronchitis by now. 

Have a good evening, everyone, and a good night’s sleep. That’s the best medicine for anything, specially if you wake up with a BG of 5.4.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I’ve decided to reappear tomorrow morning. I think I’m over the worst, just at the bunged up stage. Another decent night’s kip and I should be in reasonable working order. I’ll wear a face mask to prevent infecting customers, specially those with dodgy immune systems. The aches and pains have been largely subdued by pharmaceuticals, but that’s nothing new.
> 
> Good job I’m vaping and not puffing on a pipe, I’d probably be in the throes of bronchitis by now.
> 
> Have a good evening, everyone, and a good night’s sleep. That’s the best medicine for anything, specially if you wake up with a BG of 5.4.



It’s all the stress, exertion and exposure to travelling germs Mike. You’ll soon be right as rain but don’t breathe on my morning butty, my immune system is officially goosed after the last set of labs! Got ultrasounds tomorrow so fasting in the morning. I’ll need cake later on.

Sleep well and wake up replenished.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, I’m feeling almost human. I agree with Amigo, this has been an English viral infection. All fart and no s***. Still, can’t be too careful, so I’m wearing a Bio hazard suit. Always wanted to do that, makes you look sinister but intelligent. 

Anyone want a hazard free brekkie?


----------



## Mark T

I'd love a snack please.

My leg's still feeling very sore   And I've got a headache to boot.

A pick me up is just what I need.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, glad you're almost human again Mike. I am in urgent need of a cappucino, and if the freebie order from Saturday will stretch to it, a custard slice, please. Just been to Waitrose and they've moved everything round. I don't mean just a few things, nor do I mean that they've, say, swapped the tea and coffee with the pasta. They've moved EVERYTHING and some things they've downright wantonly HIDDEN. And reclassified stuff, for example, tinned cannelini beans used to be with tinned tomatoes and canned fish, lentils were with nuts and seeds. Both are now with rice and pasta. So it took double the time to shop, finding things, and dodging other bewildered shoppers. Anyway, rant over. Serves me right, I should have gone to Sainsburys.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> I'd love a snack please.
> 
> My leg's still feeling very sore   And I've got a headache to boot.
> 
> A pick me up is just what I need.


Morning Mark. A simple boost is what you need, so I would advise a Latte with freshly made Scottish shortbread.  It’s worked for centuries in Scotland, so it must have something other snacks don’t have. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, glad you're almost human again Mike. I am in urgent need of a cappucino, and if the freebie order from Saturday will stretch to it, a custard slice, please. Just been to Waitrose and they've moved everything round. I don't mean just a few things, nor do I mean that they've, say, swapped the tea and coffee with the pasta. They've moved EVERYTHING and some things they've downright wantonly HIDDEN. And reclassified stuff, for example, tinned cannelini beans used to be with tinned tomatoes and canned fish, lentils were with nuts and seeds. Both are now with rice and pasta. So it took double the time to shop, finding things, and dodging other bewildered shoppers. Anyway, rant over. Serves me right, I should have gone to Sainsburys.


Morning Robin. I quite agree, it’s a pain when they do that. They do it to stop people walking straight past certain bits, so they change them round so that your eye might be caught by something you’ve missed. 

I blame Brexit. They’ll soon have a section marked “that stuff that foreigners eat”, so you can find the Quinoa easily.

Anyway, your freebie could have been anything, so a cappuccino and a custard slice, as well as restoring your equanimity, is a small hit to take. You will enjoy it though


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, I’m feeling almost human. I agree with Amigo, this has been an English viral infection. All fart and no s***. Still, can’t be too careful, so I’m wearing a Bio hazard suit. Always wanted to do that, makes you look sinister but intelligent.
> 
> Anyone want a hazard free brekkie?



I’m pre-scan fasting so virtual food is all I can have Mike. Being a breakfast fan, I like my morning scran so this isn’t easy for me. My BG’s don’t care for it either it seems because my body is pushing out useless glucose to over compensate! 

Glad you’re feeling on better form this morning


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, it’s a sod that nil by mouth routine for diabetic control. I wing it with insulin corrections when the DP hits, but you T2s just have to wear it. Never mind, it’ll soon be over. 

Here’s a virtual Latte and a virtual custard slice to cheer you up. x


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I must leave for a while to turn fully human and get in done supplies. The snow is more or less gone, so the cleaner is here - where she lives, she hasn’t been able to get out for a week. Her husband has gone off to the co-op to resupply freezers and fags.

I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies, and indulge Amigo after her scans.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, back in action, just about. Slightly late due to life. 

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Stitch147

Large caramel latte and Eccles cake please Mikey.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Stitch. Thanks for cheering up my afternoon with an order for that prince of comestibles, the Eccles cake, that wondrous homage to the currant.

Anyway, enough of my gibberish, here’s a large caramel latte and an Eccles cake. Enjoy, with suitable reverence


----------



## Stitch147

Cheers Mikey. I do love an Eccles cake.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you and MrsB are well. May I please have a cream scone and a pot of Assam


----------



## Amigo

I love an Eccles cake and can have two now with a large latte please now the scans are done.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo, I hope things weren’t too worrying. I remember years ago a consultant saying ‘good grief’ as he was three quarters way round my colon with a colonoscope. That had me rattled until he saw me shortly afterwards to explain. I’ve never liked the wait between examination and the report.

Still, all done and dusted. Here’s a large latte with a couple of Eccles cakes to perk you up and enjoy.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you and MrsB are well. May I please have a cream scone and a pot of Assam


Afternoon Lucy. Apologies for the order switch. Are you working tonight, or is this just a quick refuel before cooking for the gathering family? I can never tell. Must be losing my touch

Anyway, here’s a cream scone and a pot of Assam to enjoy before the next challenge


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you Mike 
Yes, I'm working tonight, then not back till Friday night


----------



## mikeyB

Gotcha, Lucy. I’ll keep the burners going for a full English tomorrow afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks I’ve got leave to do a bit of cooking, before the challenge of Only Connect. After that demolition of my hope of retaining youthful intelligence comes University Challenge, a test of knowledge. Less challenging, but it’s the speed of response that gets me. All part of the horrors of growing old.

Speaking of horror, there’s a couple of interesting birthdays today. First off, is Piper Laurie, who gave a stunning performance as the madly religious mother in the original Carrie movie. She is 89 today. She claims in her autobiography she lost her virginity to Ronald Reagan, whom she dated for a while. Not something I would admit to if I were female. Still working, too, filming at the moment. 

Next up is Linda Blair, who played the possessed Regan in The Exorcist, when she was 13. She’s 59 today, which makes me feel old. Although she’s had a few relationships she’s never married. I guess it was too hard for the men to drag her off the ceiling...

Anyway, I’ll be back tomorrow around 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening everyone, (and an uneventful night at work for Lucy), and a good night’s sleep. Don’t have nightmares


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Sorry for being slightly late, I spent too long luxuriating having a sit down shower. It’s surprisingly relaxing, sitting down for a shower. Course, you do have to stand for some bits, but never mind.

Anyway, now that I’m washed and moisturised, would anyone like brekkie?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, I could certainly do with a warming cappucino and an almond croissant, it's currently a bit chilly where I'm sitting.
 I was away before dawn today, unbreakfasted, into the foreign land of Warwickshire ( though come to think of it, it was the county of my birth, I lived in Coventry til I was 4) to babysit my son's plumber who was allegedly sorting his heating out 'first thing' Only he hasn't turned up yet. Latest estimate 45 mins. Things are different in Oxfordshire, if they say first thing there, they're likely to surprise you in your nightie.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Mrs Bs hopes of being surprised in her nightie are long passed, I suspect. 

Anyway, plumbers never ever turn up on time. Here on Mull when they say I’ll do it on Friday, you have to pin them down to _which_ Friday, and occasionally which year.

So before the knock on the door, here’s a nice warming cappuccino and almond croissant to enjoy

Don’t linger over this, mind, if you still have to change back into your nightie


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to get out of the limelight and into the rain to restock supplies and get the papers. I’ll miss reading the Scottish papers (though on line subscriptions are available) otherwise I’ll miss such madcap propositions like building an Oresund style road and rail bridge from Dumfries and Galloway to Northern Ireland, to form a Celtic powerhouse. It would seem actually to be far cheaper than Boris Johnson’s cross channel, because sea traffic is much less. Aye, right.

Anyway, I’ll be back around 2.15 for late risers and early shoppers to supply coffee and goodies, and Lucy’s brekkie.


----------



## Mark T

Anything nice for afternoon snack Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon folks. Sorry I’m late, I had to phone CareCo because when I switch my wheelchair off, it switches on again. It’s also showing full charge, when yesterday it was showing about a quarter charge. If I don’t get this fixed ASAP I’m housebound.

Anyway, while I’m trapped, anyone for goodies?



Mark T said:


> Anything nice for afternoon snack Mike?


First in the queue again Mark

Yup, I’ve got a lovely lemon drizzle cake cake which will go nicely with a mug of tea. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
A big pot of tea please, chilling out post submissions and contemplating the final furlong for the finals - on the home straight now!   A chunk of your fab shortbread to nibble on whilst I churn those resting cogs back into action please.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon folks. Sorry I’m late, I had to phone CareCo because when I switch my wheelchair off, it switches on again. It’s also showing full charge, when yesterday it was showing about a quarter charge. If I don’t get this fixed ASAP I’m housebound.
> 
> Anyway, while I’m trapped, anyone for goodies?
> 
> 
> First in the queue again Mark
> 
> Yup, I’ve got a lovely lemon drizzle cake cake which will go nicely with a mug of tea. Enjoy




ohhhh Lemon drizzle cake!  I will have that please - can't pass that up! 
Hope you get your chair sorted - never a dull moment for you Mike!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, sorry to hear you're having problems with your chair, I hope you get them resolved, keep the hammer on standby 
Please may I have a full English and a pot of Assam tea, plus a slice of the lemmon drizzle cake for after


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> ohhhh Lemon drizzle cake!  I will have that please - can't pass that up!
> Hope you get your chair sorted - never a dull moment for you Mike!



Aye, never a dull moment Seabreeze, but I’ll have plenty more dull moments if this isn’t fixed soon. I’m totally reliant on technology. 

Anyway, enough of me. I have to address your lemon drizzle addiction.

So here’s a big pot of tea and a slice of lemon drizzle cake, with a free piece of shortbread on the side for later when you need to think


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, sorry to hear you're having problems with your chair, I hope you get them resolved, keep the hammer on standby
> Please may I have a full English and a pot of Assam tea, plus a slice of the lemmon drizzle cake for after


Hi Lucy, I hope you had a decent kip after work last night. You’ve got to pretend to be normal for a few days now- don’t know how you do it to be honest, I remember nights on call and pretending to be human the day after. Mind, I was young and enthusiastic in those days

Anyway, here comes brekkie - a full English and a pot of Assam, plus some not very breakfasty lemon drizzle cake for afters. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to disappear and try out my brand new pressure cooker to see if I really can make Bolognese sauce in ten minutes, or will the celery and onions remain al dente? I’ll report tomorrow.

The only historical event of note on this day in history was in 1556, when an earthquake in Shenai Province in China killed 830,000 people. Approx, I assume. While that is appalling, just think what the population of China would be today if it had never happened? Assuming a generation is 25 years, that’s around 115 generations. The next calculation needs calculus, but it’s countless millions. That’s history changing. 

Tomorrow morning is haircut time, so I’ll be back at 2.15 for afternoon goodies. 

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep.

I’d best repeat that, no service tomorrow morning. Sorry


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, duly shorn, I’m back in the game. Very windy up here - quite a few ferries cancelled. This happens much more frequently these days. In th past, the Captains would take pride in getting through whatever the weather, and presumably the cabin staff were game for cleaning up sick. Not any more, though. Health and Safety. 

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Mark T

It's not so windy here, but definitely wet.

Do you have anything continental - perhaps some of the Danish almondy rings?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Mark. I do have a selection of continental carb fests, so here’s a couple of Almond Danish pastries for you to enjoy.

More where that came from


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are keeping well. Please may I have a coffee and a slice of lemon drizzle cake to replenish the blood the vampire at the hospital has just helped themselves to


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. I’m not altogether convinced that my lemon drizzle cake is a blood restorative for creatures of the night such as you, but you’re the expert I suppose

So here’s a coffee and a slice of lemon drizzle cake. Happy replenishing


----------



## mikeyB

Gosh, look at the time. I had a little doze. It’s this haircut, it’s robbed  me of my stamina,. Or, more realistically, it’s just getting up early this morning...

Anyway, I’ll be back tomorrow morning for brekkie at 10.15.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep. It’s Wednesday, so it’s time to start winding down for the weekend..


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. I’ll be late starting this morning cos I’ve got to get down to the Post Office to send off my wheelchair controller which is causing problems. Well, to get the right sized package, then go back to post it recorded delivery. I’ve charged up my ancient wheelchair for the job. 

I do apologise, it’s because the post gets collected at 1.00.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning gang. I’ll be late starting this morning cos I’ve got to get down to the Post Office to send off my wheelchair controller which is causing problems. Well, to get the right sized package, then go back to post it recorded delivery. I’ve charged up my ancient wheelchair for the job.
> 
> I do apologise, it’s because the post gets collected at 1.00.



Priorities, priorities Mike and that has to be yours! Worry not, nobody will starve here!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, that all took longer than I thought. Oh well, alls done and dusted. 

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Mark T

Mm, yes please.  How about a latte and some jammy dodgers?


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, glad that's all sorted. I'd love a cup of tea and a piece of shortbread, please. Not only have I just been rained off pruning the roses, and had to snatch the sheets off the washing line before they got wetter than they were when they went out.....but the sun's now out again! So after a tea break I shall finish the roses, but I'm not risking the washing again, it can finish off over the drying rack. ( Which my mother always used to call the 'winter hedge' presumably because in summer, you'd stretch the washing out over a proper hedge. In country areas, anyway. Where my father came from, they'd hang it out on a line across the street.)


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Mm, yes please.  How about a latte and some jammy dodgers?[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Hiya Mark. Playing the revivalist today, for sure. It’s years since had a jammy dodger, but as Maggie has a personal hoard, there’s no problem supplying a Latte and a plate of jammy dodgers. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Robin. It’s the work of an eternal optimist hanging out washing in January, for sure, so ten out of ten for trying, three out of ten for ignoring experience. 

While you think on that, here’s a cup of tea and a piece of shortbread to enjoy

Remember, if God had wanted us to hang out washing in January he’d never had let us invent tumble dryers.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, Robin. It’s the work of an eternal optimist hanging out washing in January, for sure, so ten out of ten for trying, three out of ten for ignoring experience.
> 
> While you think on that, here’s a cup of tea and a piece of shortbread to enjoy
> 
> Remember, if God had wanted us to hang out washing in January he’d never had let us invent tumble dryers.


I managed to hang towels out for a couple hours, did not dry completely but were drier than when they went out.


----------



## mikeyB

None of you ladies got a ceiling pulley? When I lived in an Edwardian house with a cellar, there was one in the cellar because that’s where the central heating boiler was. As was the washing machine. Never needed to hang the washing out.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope your chair gets sorted soon, must be very frustrating for you.
Please may I have a pot of Assam and some shortbread too


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy, I’ve sent the controller off special delivery so I can spend longuers tracking it as it makes its way to Essex. “Now left Glasgow” is quite exciting when you’re retired....

Anyway, of course you can have a pot of Assam and some shortbread while you plan out your sleeping pattern for the next few days.


----------



## grovesy

No ceiling pulley.


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t worry grovesy- Lakeland sell ‘em


----------



## Amigo

I had a ceiling pulley when I was first married. All that wet washing hanging over you causing condensation. I resort to the tumble drier now.

Not been around much Mike for a variety of reasons, not all pleasant. I’ll have a latte and a custard slice please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Indeed, ceiling pulleys were a great way to strip wallpaper. At least, so it seemed when we were kids with inquisitive fingers.

I don’t mind your absence, Amigo, I know the call of custard would have you banging on the coffin lid, but I hope the unpleasant reasons are passing rather than permanent. 

So here’s a Latte and a custard slice to fuel you up, and I trust, enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Indeed, ceiling pulleys were a great way to strip wallpaper. At least, so it seemed when we were kids with inquisitive fingers.
> 
> I don’t mind your absence, Amigo, I know the call of custard would have you banging on the coffin lid, but I hope the unpleasant reasons are passing rather than permanent.
> 
> So here’s a Latte and a custard slice to fuel you up, and I trust, enjoy



I’ll know better after the CT scan Mike. Spleen is now so big it isn’t leaving much room for custard slices but I’ll perservere!


----------



## mikeyB

I hope the day you can’t eat a custard slice is a long way away, Amigo. And I’m not just thinking about my business. x

Anyway, who needs a spleen? Ask Eggy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it’s time for me to prepare tonight’s meal, which I’m sure you’ll guess...

Today, as everyone around the world knows, is the day in1759 when Robert Burns was born, Scotland’s greatest poet and womaniser. At one time he had two women pregnant simultaneously while writing beautiful love poems to another. All that is forgiven, of course. His mastery of emotion in the written word in Scots or English is second to none.

So, it’s Burns Night. Tonight’s meal, is, of course Haggis with neeps and tatties. Of course, there is too much in a haggis for two people, which is fine by me, because that means my low carb brunch tomorrow is fried eggs served on haggis, a combination made in heaven. 

Of course, if you are vegetarian, there is a surprisingly tasty vegetarian version.

I think I’ll serve mine with whisky sauce. (For ingredients, look on the side of the whisky bottle). I’m sure the ropy pancreas can cope with a wee dram.

Anyway, I’ll be back at 10.15 for brekkie. I don’t expect any crises tomorrow.

Have a good Burns Night, and a good night’s sleep.

 There’s many a Scot round the world who will sleep extra well tonight. It’s no surprise the measurement of unconsciousness is the Glasgow Coma Scale. Plenty of folk to practise on.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. And a pleasant morning it is. Not a cloud in the sky. Happy Friday.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Mark T

Tis a bit chilly out there.  A hot choccy please.  Got anything to go with it?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, yes please. The usual cappucino and almond croissant, please. Lovely and sunny here too, but I ventured out to the deli and co-op in the village a few minutes ago, and there's an extremely cold wind. So I shall admire the garden from behind the safety of the French Windows, and not venture out with the secateurs just yet.
And definitely won't be putting washing out today. Never say I don't learn from experience.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. No wind here, yet, but gales are predicted for the weekend. If there’s a breeze down there, you could maybe get the washing out

Anyway, while you admire the view, here’s a a cappuccino and almond croissant to enjoy while you relax and enjoy the view

That’s only until you’re conscience hits, and you start the ironing


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. No wind here, yet, but gales are predicted for the weekend. If there’s a breeze down there, you could maybe get the washing out
> 
> Anyway, while you admire the view, here’s a a cappuccino and almond croissant to enjoy while you relax and enjoy the view
> 
> That’s only until you’re conscience hits, and you start the ironing


Thank you. Did the ironing yesterday, my halo is tight. Do need to clean the bathroom though.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Tis a bit chilly out there.  A hot choccy please.  Got anything to go with it?


Morning Mark, sorry about mixing up the running order, I’m operating on the phone rather than the iPad, so it’s hard to see the bigger picture

Anyway, here’s a hot choccy and a pain au  chocolat or two to dunk. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to get sorted and pop down to the shop for supplies and papers. 

I’ll be back at 2.15 for supply of coffee and goodies to the needy (By which time the iPad should be fully charged so speedier replies are facilitated - bigger buttons)


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, back in action. Well, lounging in front of the International Bowls, at any rate. It’s the only sport I can watch where the spectators are older than me.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Mark T

Do you have any muffins Mike?  How about something to go with an americano?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Mark. It depends what you mean by muffins. To a Lancashire person, that can be a bread roll, sometimes called an oven bottom muffin. If you mean the American type of small cake - a sort of fairy cake on steroids, then yes, I do. 

Assuming the latter, here’s an Americano with a couple of blueberry muffins for two of your five a day. Win win Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all is well and you are enjoying the bowls (yawn )
Please may I have a pot of Assam and a cream scone before I head off back to my coffin for a top up sleep for tonight


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike. I’m just back in and ready for a latte and date and walnut scone please (I need at least 1 of my 5 fruit options somehow) 

Off out tonight but only cautiously living it up. Apparently I’m not in such good shape but the CT scan will reveal to what extent.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all is well and you are enjoying the bowls (yawn )
> Please may I have a pot of Assam and a cream scone before I head off back to my coffin for a top up sleep for tonight


Afternoon Lucy. I’ll have you know I just watched a very exciting bowls match.

So, now that I have quietened down, here’s a pot of Assam and a cream scone to fuel your kip. Enjoy

Don’t forget to put the “Please keep quiet” signs around the house. There’s nothing like a futile gesture to brighten the day


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike. I’m just back in and ready for a latte and date and walnut scone please (I need at least 1 of my 5 fruit options somehow)
> 
> Off out tonight but only cautiously living it up. Apparently I’m not in such good shape but the CT scan will reveal to what extent.


Afternoon Amigo. You don’t need a CT scan to tell you what shape you are in, but cautiously living it up does. Still, if you don’t get out you’ll just worry that you’ve missed the next big thing. Well, maybe not, but you know what I mean. 

Anyway, for your pre-match energy diet, here’s a Latte and a date and walnut scone to enjoy

That’s two of your five a day, by the way. Coffee is a fruit. Well, a fruit seed at any rate.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike. I’m just back in and ready for a latte and date and walnut scone please (I need at least 1 of my 5 fruit options somehow)
> 
> Off out tonight but only cautiously living it up. Apparently I’m not in such good shape but the CT scan will reveal to what extent.




All the best for your scan @Amigo xx


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I hope the day you can’t eat a custard slice is a long way away, Amigo. And I’m not just thinking about my business. x
> 
> Anyway, who needs a spleen? Ask Eggy


Aye @Amigo, spleens are overrated! Hope yours sorts itself out. Out of curiosity, do you get pain in your shoulder? That was one of my first symptoms of my whole sorry tale, when I was sent for scan to see what the heck was going on, along with cysts on my pancreas, my spleen was enlarged and one of the symptoms of that is referred pain in the shoulder and I had been suffering terribly. Weird eh?


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Aye @Amigo, spleens are overrated! Hope yours sorts itself out. Out of curiosity, do you get pain in your shoulder? That was one of my first symptoms of my whole sorry tale, when I was sent for scan to see what the heck was going on, along with cysts on my pancreas, my spleen was enlarged and one of the symptoms of that is referred pain in the shoulder and I had been suffering terribly. Weird eh?



Mine hurts in my back Eggy. Trouble is it wont help to remove it because it wouldn’t solve the problem in the long term with my condition. The cancerous cells are being made in the bone marrow and only chemo would sort it out for a while (not curable). The errant lymphocytes love the spleen...it’s their vacation of choice but it gobbles up the platelets and red blood cells!
It’s not the only lymph node that’s decided to swell unfortunately. Waiting to see what the CT scan reveals.

Sorry, not exactly a cheery discussion for the cafe folks!


----------



## mikeyB

I don’t mind what’s discussed in the cafe, apart from politics, football, Diabetes and religion. That’s what cafes are for.


----------



## Boom

Apologies. I seem to have stumbled upon this seemingly pleasant establishment. I've eaten recently, a healthy green coloured soup, but was wondering if maybe a warm scone ( no jam ) would be okay.
I wouldn't want to sit at a regulars table. I'll sit in the corner, if it's anyone's favourite table just ask me to shift my backside. I'm thick skinned.


----------



## Amigo

Boom said:


> Apologies. I seem to have stumbled upon this seemingly pleasant establishment. I've eaten recently, a healthy green coloured soup, but was wondering if maybe a warm scone ( no jam ) would be okay.
> I wouldn't want to sit at a regulars table. I'll sit in the corner, if it's anyone's favourite table just ask me to shift my backside. I'm thick skinned.



No reserved seats in the Allygus Boom and all very welcome!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Mine hurts in my back Eggy. Trouble is it wont help to remove it because it wouldn’t solve the problem in the long term with my condition. The cancerous cells are being made in the bone marrow and only chemo would sort it out for a while (not curable). The errant lymphocytes love the spleen...it’s their vacation of choice but it gobbles up the platelets and red blood cells!
> It’s not the only lymph node that’s decided to swell unfortunately. Waiting to see what the CT scan reveals.
> 
> Sorry, not exactly a cheery discussion for the cafe folks!


As Mike says, don’t worry, sometimes it is good to get it all out as sometimes it is hard to say some things to family because you are trying to protect them too. Life’s a b...h  sometimes.


----------



## Boom

Thank you Amigo. I have entered certain establishments in the past that are not quite so welcoming.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> As Mike says, don’t worry, sometimes it is good to get it all out as sometimes it is hard to say some things to family because you are trying to protect them too. ife’s a b...h  sometimes.



Sure is Eggy and you’ve had your fair share lately x


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Sure is Eggy and you’ve had your fair share lately x


In that famous quote of Kelly Clarkson....”what doesn’t kill you makes you stronger!”  I’m going to have that on my headstone!


----------



## mikeyB

Boom said:


> Apologies. I seem to have stumbled upon this seemingly pleasant establishment. I've eaten recently, a healthy green coloured soup, but was wondering if maybe a warm scone ( no jam ) would be okay.
> I wouldn't want to sit at a regulars table. I'll sit in the corner, if it's anyone's favourite table just ask me to shift my backside. I'm thick skinned.


Well, a hearty welcome Boom. This cafe is designed as a safe space away from the hurly burly of real life, and with no carbs. And first time visitors get their orders free, instead of going on my little list, or pension fund as I prefer to call it.

So here’s a nice fresh warm scone. I’ll leave the carb free home made strawberry jam on the counter if you change your mind. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

eggyg said:


> In that famous quote of Kelly Clarkson....”what doesn’t kill you makes you stronger!”  I’m going to have that on my headstone!


I might put that on my headstone, but with the additional two words “Aye, Right”.


----------



## Boom

mikeyB said:


> Well, a hearty welcome Boom. This cafe is designed as a safe space away from the hurly burly of real life, and with no carbs. And first time visitors get their orders free, instead of going on my little list, or pension fund as I prefer to call it.
> 
> So here’s a nice fresh warm scone. I’ll leave the carb free home made strawberry jam on the counter if you change your mind. Enjoy


That is very kind of you. Myself and carbs often skip merrily down the boulevard of life. It's just jam with scones that doesn't sit right with me. A good old jam buttie though......
I look forward to visiting again.


----------



## mikeyB

We’ll all be pleased to see you, Boom. Here’s a reminder of the hours : 10.15 to 12.15 for brekkie things, and 2.15 to around 6.30 for coffee and goodies. Which reminds me...


----------



## stephknits

Scones sound lovely, I'll join Boom.  Am escaping a sleepover party for a load of 14 year olds.  Have brought my knitting and fully intend to hole up for a while


----------



## mikeyB

Eek, Stephknits, a sleepover for 14 year olds?? I assume they’ve been searched for fags and bottles of White Lightning. It’s years since I experienced that, and I’ve just had a PTSD flashback Best of luck, anyway.

So, just before I close, here’s a couple of fresh scones for you to enjoy while pretending not to have heard what you just did.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, it’s time for me to close up and retire into the night, after sweeping up the crumbs and setting the mousetraps.*

I will, of course, be back tomorrow. Unlike in 1788, when on this day the first consignment of convicts from England arrived in Australia, at Sidney Cove. Whatever they’d been convicted of, that must have been better than a 12 hour day in a mill. Yet less than 200 years later they come over here and beat us at cricket. There’s gratitude.

I’ll see you tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a pleasant evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep, apart from Lucy who I hope has an easy night at work.

*Thats a joke, honest.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I might put that on my headstone, but with the additional two words “Aye, Right”.


I could add that other world famous quote from Alanis Morisette “ Oh isn’t it ironic!”


----------



## Seabreeze

I'm heading to the cafe for a flask of tea and chunk of shortbread for on the train and a few bricks for my pockets for when I get to my destination please - it's blowing a hoolie out there! 
student rail card = cheaper than petrol & parking!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Bit windy here - ferries are on yellow alert, with a risk of cancellations after 11. So at least we’ll get the papers and post. 

Anyone for brekkie



Seabreeze said:


> I'm heading to the cafe for a flask of tea and chunk of shortbread for on the train and a few bricks for my pockets for when I get to my destination please - it's blowing a hoolie out there!
> student rail card = cheaper than petrol & parking!


Morning Seabreeze. Student railcard, eh? I thought that went with a four pack of Carling and a family pack of crisps. 

Anyway, a take away for a ‘mature’ (ie sensible) student coming up...a flask of tea and an airtight box of yummy fresh shortbread. Brain food

Enjoy, and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. Bit windy here - ferries are on yellow alert, with a risk of cancellations after 11. So at least we’ll get the papers and post.
> 
> Anyone for brekkie
> 
> 
> Morning Seabreeze. Student railcard, eh? I thought that went with a four pack of Carling and a family pack of crisps.
> 
> Anyway, a take away for a ‘mature’ (ie sensible) student coming up...a flask of tea and an airtight box of yummy fresh shortbread. Brain food
> 
> Enjoy, and enjoy your trip.



ohhhh twist my arm - brunch - a crispy edged smoked back bacon roll with a bit of brown sauce to take as well please.
The train journey is only 30 mins, I couldn't do a four pack in that time! 

Best get my running shoes on for the train, decided on a later one to let the rain clear, but it's probably waiting for me!  I'm not made of sugar, I won't dissovle!


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, Seabreeze, one crispy bacon roll with a touch of brown sauce coming up ASAP.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> As Mike says, don’t worry, sometimes it is good to get it all out as sometimes it is hard to say some things to family because you are trying to protect them too. Life’s a b...h  sometimes.


Sometimes just taking time to put it down in writing is enough, done that before with tears pouring down my face, then deleted it and felt a bit better. I agree that sometimes to voice it to family friends etc is hard. I am just grateful for the venue to either do this, or see others are in same boat. Thanks all! And a wee cherry scone with butter and jam if you have it please to go with my real cuppa Mike


----------



## Carolg

Boom said:


> Apologies. I seem to have stumbled upon this seemingly pleasant establishment. I've eaten recently, a healthy green coloured soup, but was wondering if maybe a warm scone ( no jam ) would be okay.
> I wouldn't want to sit at a regulars table. I'll sit in the corner, if it's anyone's favourite table just ask me to shift my backside. I'm thick skinned.


Hello Boom.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Carol. How’s the weather in the Kingdom? We’re battening down the hatches on the crinkly side of the country

All I can say about your post is well said.

So here’s a not quite wee cherry scone to enjoy with your tea


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> Sometimes just taking time to put it down in writing is enough, done that before with tears pouring down my face, then deleted it and felt a bit better. I agree that sometimes to voice it to family friends etc is hard. I am just grateful for the venue to either do this, or see others are in same boat. Thanks all! And a wee cherry scone with butter and jam if you have it please to go with my real cuppa Mike


Sorry, not meaning pleased to see others miserable if that makes sense


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t think anyone would have interpreted it that way, Carol, dinnae fash.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning Carol. How’s the weather in the Kingdom? We’re battening down the hatches on the crinkly side of the country
> 
> All I can say about your post is well said.
> 
> So here’s a not quite wee cherry scone to enjoy with your tea


Thanks mike for those kind words, And for the scone too. 
Pretty windy and wild here in this part of kingdom. Still, could be worse. Braving the weather to be an intrepid explorer to go to shop 6 doors down to get eggs. Hat, scarf and gloves and thermal socks and legging at the ready. 

Must also brave the check up at diabetes review,and what’s the book,” feel your fear and do it anyway”. Not making me feel very brave. Still, as long as there is a virtual cherry scone in the cafe, all is well lol


----------



## Robin

Morning all, just rainy here. Enough to make all the birds skulk in the hedge and not present themselves on the feeder for ticking off on the Garden Watch checklist.
So, a cappucino and an apricot Danish for a change, please Mike, while I sit here staring out of the window,


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Aye, it’s hard work doing the bird watch. I’ll try not to distract you too much. I can see straight in to the garden from where I sit. Not much going on, but it is very windy. Just one LBJ flitting too quickly to identify. It’s a good excuse for sitting around and letting life go on around you

Anyway, here’s a cappuccino and apricot Danish for you to enjoy while you work


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang, time for me to disappear and get in some supplies, lunch and the papers. 

I’ll be back at 2.15ish for coffee and goodies, and vital supplies for any bird watchers.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon gang. Getting very windy now, so CalMac can have an early night. Cowards

I assume all the folks who have been doing Saturday morning things - shopping, lying in, going to the bookmakers - will be ready for revival

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Boom

Good afternoon Mike. Not to windy here. Inland away from the sea, lucky in some ways but definitely miss being near the sea, which always holds that magical appeal.
Successfully completed this mornings obligatory full English at the home of the best pork pies and Stilton cheese in the land.
Have you got any lemon drizzle cake? A latte would be good to help it down.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Boom. It’s in the genes, that liking for the sea. Not because we climbed out of the primordial soup and planted a flag, but we all live on an island which for the last few thousand years has only been accessible by sea. I’m with you, it does have a strange appeal. 

Not as much appeal as lemon drizzle cake, though, so here’s a slice accompanied by a latte. Enjoy


----------



## Boom

Delicious lemon drizzle cake I must say.
The sea is amazing and on occasion I've been on it I always get a feeling of vulnerability when you look out and see no land. Only then do I really appreciate it's awesomeness. 
Best I keep to dry land.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, hope you and MrsB are well. I've just risen from my coffin and am absolutely starving  so please may I have a full English breakfast and a pot of Assam


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Lucy. All well here in the far North. Sounds like you had a good long sleep, for sure.

So, here’s a full English with extra toast, and a pot of Assam before you leap back into the fray tonight. Enjoy


----------



## Boom

Hi Lucy. A pleasure to meet you. Spent many years as a coffin sleeper, thankfully no more.
Breakfast at this time of day...... winner.


----------



## Mark T

Anything for supper available?

The little one is feeling a bit under the weather with a swollen glands and a temperature.  So something with energy for me and something that slips easy down for him please!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Mark. Thought I was long past medical questions...for energy for you, I would suggest a Latte with a slice of banana loaf.

For the little one, who presumably is awash with Calpol or similar, he needs energy to fight off the virus, so I reckon the easiest thing for him to swallow would be a thin slice of Madeira cake smeared with strawberry jam. Loads of carbs, hardly any protein which would raise his temperature, and plenty of energy. 

(If his temperature goes up, sponge him down with water at body temperature, NOT cold water.)

Best of luck


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks, it’s time I went downstairs to start off tonight’s meal, which involves covering Dover sole fillets with herby panko breadcrumbs. 

If any of you think you’ve never achieved anything in life, today is the day in 1756 when Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart was born. He composed 20 operas, 17 masses, 41 symphonies, 27 string quartets, and 21 piano concertos. He died aged 35 in 1791, a pauper. All that work for nothing. Must have had a lousy recording contract. 

Anyway, I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie (and again around 5ish for Lucy’s brekkie).

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep. I will, lulled by the gentle charms of Tramadol, which sometimes gives me dreams of the gentle charms of Eros. Oh well, just getting old I suppose....

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Mark T

Morning Mike. I'm first in the queue again!

The little one is much better today after the combine efforts of calpol and nurofen.

Can I have a nice cup of tea and something to go with it.  Some nice soft cookies maybe?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Bit dull and cloudy here in the Atlantic but surprisingly not very windy. So we will get papers today.

And good morning Mark - good job with the Calpol and Nurofen. I know it’s not ideal parenting, all these pharmaceuticals, but they don’t half make life easier.

So, as a reward, here’s a cup of tea and a couple of soft (but chewy) chocolate chip cookies. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, hope I'm just in time to catch the morning service, a cappucino and an almond croissant, please, to set me up for riding.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Robin. I hope the weather is decent for a ride out. High cloud, no rain or wind and a bacon butty half way round

Here’s a cappuccino and almond croissant to fuel you up for the fray. Enjoy the snack, and enjoy the ride. Stay safe


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, I must away to turn human and get in some supplies, and heft the Sunday papers. Now the Observer has gone tabloid, it is extremely dense, but easier to read lounging on the bed watching footie.

I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies, and Lucy’s brekkie.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I’m late, post lunch doze. I’m now ready for anything, but serving coffee and goodies will suffice


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks, I’m closing up for the night. The iPad is close to expiring, as is the footie.

For various reasons including a hospital appointment, there will be no cafe for the next three days. This house moving business is reaching a critical stage, I need to get photos certified (no other photo ID) and loads of documents together to get to my solicitor in Oban, plus other stuff to get organised- a part house clearance, for a start, and the vets for the dog. I can’t do all this and watch out for alerts, so sorry for the interruption in service.

I’ll see you Thursday, I hope.

Behave yourselves in the meantime


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Beautiful morning, bit breezy though. Still, that’s why we live in houses. Keep out the weather.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Mark T

Morning Mike, I've had my HbA1c this morning.

Therefore can I have something incredibly naughty plus something to restore the lost fluids.  Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Mark. Ah, the HbA1c game. I thought that was confined to T1s, though the opposite way to get themselves a pump.

Oh well, best of luck. Less than 50 is a victory

So here’s a Latte for the fluids, and a full English with extra hash browns and toast. You’ll feel guilty afterwards, mind. Enjoy


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Morning Mark. Ah, the HbA1c game. I thought that was confined to T1s, though the opposite way to get themselves a pump.
> 
> Oh well, best of luck. Less than 50 is a victory
> 
> So here’s a Latte for the fluids, and a full English with extra hash browns and toast. You’ll feel guilty afterwards, mind. Enjoy


It will be higher then 50, that I'm fairly sure.  But then that's why i have scheduled a medicine review for next week - just needed the evidence to throw at them.

Interestingly enough, the consultant also added to the blood forms to test for GAD, IIA and ICA.  I'm expecting those to not be positive though.

Now, excuse me whilst I add some brown sauce to that full english


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, good to see you back. I am in need of a restorative cappucino and almond croissant, please, I've just registered for online access at our surgery, which has at last dragged itself into the 21st century. I don't know if I'm more flabbergasted by the new, pleasant, helpful office manager at the surgery, or by the strings of complicated letters and numbers I have just had to type into very small boxes on the iPad screen to get access. ( and even then, I really want it so I can look up my blood test results, and that column still says 'contact surgery for access' so I'm not quite there yet,) I'll just sit here and fan myself for a few minutes.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. I’m not convinced that GPs are fully signed up to this kind of thing. Anything that removes their ability to stick snotty comments on folks’ records is a pest, so access to your own records is made as awkward as possible.

Anyway, do let us know if you finally manage to break in. 

Meanwhile, here’s a restorative cappuccino and almond croissant to fuel Round 2. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang, time for me to get sorted out and go off and get some supplies, and lunch. Thursday is one of the delivery days to the local shop, so it’s like vultures gathering around carrion. 

I’ll be back at 2.15ish for coffee and goodies.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, back in action, which is more than you can say for the ferries, which are all cancelled due to high wind and heavy seas. No papers, no post. Oh well.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you and MrsB are keeping well. Miserable weather here so I won't be going out again today. Please may I have a pot of Assam and a slice of chocolate cake


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Back in real time, then 

Anyway, it’s winter so it’s supposed to be miserable, so the only sensible option is to hunker down. Here’s a pot of Assam and a slice of chocolate cake to take the edge off the world. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to disappear and breadcrumb minute steaks. (That’s the name, not the size)

The ferries are back to normal tomorrow, so life’s little luxuries like post and newspapers should be available, and according to Mrs B I’ll be less grumpy. 

I’ll be back for brekkie at 10.15.

Have a good evening everyone, and a peaceful night’s sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Beautiful morning, hardly a cloud in the sky, I’ve got an Americano in my hand, the ferries are running, so all’s well with the world. 

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

Oh, I forgot, my pension arrived in the bank account. Whoopee


----------



## Mark T

Morning Mike.

I'd love something soothing, my headache from having the wrong glasses is starting to fade (I picked up my new prescription on wednesday) but it's still there in the background.

Maybe something with cinnamon too?  Or perhaps a doughnut?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, nice weather here too. Please may I have a coffee and a doughnut too, I love a doughnut


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Morning Mike.
> 
> I'd love something soothing, my headache from having the wrong glasses is starting to fade (I picked up my new prescription on wednesday) but it's still there in the background.
> 
> Maybe something with cinnamon too?  Or perhaps a doughnut?



Morning Mark. I’m pleased your new glasses are sorting out the headache, that must be a relief.

I don’t have cinnamon doughnuts, but I do have cinnamon Danish (because they don’t stint on the cinnamon!) so that should fix you. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, morning Mike, nice weather here too. Please may I have a coffee and a doughnut too, I love a doughnut


Morning Lucy. Are you heading into another weekend of work? I can never keep up with your rota. Mind you, you can, which is just as well

Anyway, here’s a coffee and doughnut to enjoy before you embark on Friday


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you, yes I'm on the next 2 nights.


----------



## mikeyB

Ta for that, Lucy. I won’t clean out the fryers till the afternoon then


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good lol! I'll definitely be in for brekkie when I rise from my coffin tomorrow


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, a cappucino and almond croissant, please, while I make the plumbers a brew. Looking forward to a shower pump that actually works properly (it's been a bit of a saga).


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Making the plumbers a brew is a bit worrying. If they take that long to figure it out, make sure they don’t have £ signs floating over their heads

Anyway, here’s a cappuccino and almond croissant to enjoy, and pass the time. And money


----------



## Mark T

Oh no shower pumps.  We have had lots of fun with those.

The house had a power shower when I brought it, but the pump used to periodically completely fail.  So I replaced it myself with cheap ones from B&Q.

After a few replacements, I had a good brand pump installed but that failed too.  Turned out the plumber had not installed it in line with the manufacturers guidelines so the guarantee was void.  It also turned out that because the pipes run through the loft to get to the bathroom, I'm essentially in negative head - so I need a different kind of pump.

When we had the bathroom done a few years back, I got a new super duper negative head expensive pump installed.  Although the bathroom installer put that one in wrong!  That cost him money as if failed within the year and when I got the pump manufacturer to inspect the installation, their report gave me a very good case.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to get sorted and go and get some supplies and the leftie papers. That, of course, involves a shower...

I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies.


----------



## Amigo

Just missed you but no worries, I’ll try to get back later for a creme brûlée and latte to celebrate having had the full body CT scan this morning. Glad it’s over and keeping fingers crossed for the results.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Keeping fingers crossed for you too @Amigo x


----------



## Robin

Mark T said:


> That cost him money as if failed within the year and when I got the pump manufacturer to inspect the installation, their report gave me a very good case.


Ours was the other way round. The problem was definitely with the pump, not the installation, but the manufacturer was insisting on coming out to inspect it. Then when I eventually got to speak to them about fixing a time, the guy said, 'what exactly is wrong with it?' so I gave him a blow by blow account of its shortcomings and he said 'well, there's no point in sending anyone out, they won't be able to do anything, I'll send you a new pump!'


----------



## Mark T

Whee it's a drop in HbA1c!

Although I have dropped to around 40g/Carb per day from about double that.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I’m late, folks, real life interfered with the schedule. Not to worry, I’m back in action ready for coffee and goodies. Anybody wanting radiation protection suits when Amigo comes along will find boxes of them by the front door.


----------



## Mark T

Lets have a nice cappuccino plus some cake please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Mark. Well done with the HbA1c. 40g of Carbs a day, eh? That’s heroic

Let’s ruin it with a cappuccino and a slice of chocolate cake, just for fun. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry I’m late, folks, real life interfered with the schedule. Not to worry, I’m back in action ready for coffee and goodies. Anybody wanting radiation protection suits when Amigo comes along will find boxes of them by the front door.



I’ve already been along Mike, you just missed me. I’m probably glowing and not from good health. 

Did you keep that brûlée for me?


----------



## mikeyB

Yes, I noticed. Never mind, I have kept the Baileys Creme Brûlée for you. And a free glass of Sauternes from my Christmas stash. Don’t tell the licensing authorities. It must have been a bit of a trial, keeping still for all that time. I couldn’t do it, my right leg shakes if I lie down. Mind you, I don’t want anything that requires a whole body scan

So, one creme brûlée and a cold drink coming up. Enjoy x


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it’s time for me to close and make a beef Cantonese. 

Talking of exotic things, today is the day in 1709 when Alexander Selkirk ( the man who was the inspiration for Daniel Defoe to write Robinson Crudoe) was rescued from the uninhabited islands of Juan Fernandez after 5 years alone. I can only assume Juan Fernandez didn’t stay because of the lack of hotels. Who knows?

Anyway, I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow to serve brekkie to waifs and strays.

Have a good evening and an uninterrupted night’s sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. Sorry I’m late, had an email I had to reply to. Just off to make an Americano, so what would you like to start the weekend?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks. Sorry I’m late, had an email I had to reply to. Just off to make an Americano, so what would you like to start the weekend?



I’ll like a latte, a bacon bun and a respite from crises please Mike. Got my CT scans over then spent most of the night in A&E with my mum who had been blue lighted to A&E. She’s made it through the night bless her and thanks to the wonderful staff in A&E, has stabilised to some extent. No thanks to the Community Matron who hadn’t been able to recognise severe dehydration or sepsis when she pushed yet more antibiotics at my mother in her Care Home. Please bring back doctor visits!! It took a brilliant carer there to ring paramedics because she wasn’t happy with things.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Amigo. Sounds like a pretty horrible night, but I hope she pulls through now she’s got hospital care. 

Here’s a Latte and a bacon bun with ketchup, and a little respite to enjoy it

Fingers crossed


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike
It's one of those mornings!
can I have a takeout please a crispish bacon sandwich on white for my mum, buttered and a scottish square sausage in a bun for me please, just as it is.
Oh and a couple of cheeky Tunnocks teacakes.
A coffee and a decaf tea.

Lifesaver!


----------



## Seabreeze

Amigo said:


> I’ll like a latte, a bacon bun and a respite from crises please Mike. Got my CT scans over then spent most of the night in A&E with my mum who had been blue lighted to A&E. She’s made it through the night bless her and thanks to the wonderful staff in A&E, has stabilised to some extent. No thanks to the Community Matron who hadn’t been able to recognise severe dehydration or sepsis when she pushed yet more antibiotics at my mother in her Care Home. Please bring back doctor visits!! It took a brilliant carer there to ring paramedics because she wasn’t happy with things.



What a nightmare Amigo, thank goodness for the carer.  Hope she's soon well.


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Morning Mike
> It's one of those mornings!
> can I have a takeout please a crispish bacon sandwich on white for my mum, buttered and a scottish square sausage in a bun for me please, just as it is.
> Oh and a couple of cheeky Tunnocks teacakes.
> A coffee and a decaf tea.
> 
> Lifesaver!


Hi Seabreeze. Sound a bit hectic in Seabreeze land

Never mind, here’s a quick takeaway. One crispish bacon butty on white, and Lorne sausage in a bun. Plus, of course two Tunnocks teacakes. Enjoy yourselves

(Watch out for those butter drips)


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, it’s time for me to get sorted, and get a bit of lunch. We just had what you might call a wintry torrential shower, but it’s sunny now, so an ideal time to shoot down to the shop. 

I’ll be back at 2.15ish for coffee and goodies.


----------



## Seabreeze

Cheers Mike, napkins at the ready! 
Looking forward to a nice calm afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon all. Lovely weather now. Just munching a Brownings Scotch Pie- they do make the best non-traditional scotch pies. (Traditional are mutton or lamb). I do have some in stock.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike. I'd love a large mug of tea, please, and a Millefeuille. Just been to Oxford with daughter to visit the newly refurbished and expanded shopping centre. We drove right into the centre of Oxford, which I haven't done for years, preferring to Park and Ride, but we thought we ought to test out the new underground carpark. It's put years on me, I need to put my feet up for a few hours now, but at least I've got a real Millefeuille to look forward to later, having accidentally fallen into Patisserie Valerie. ( I mean real as opposed to virtual, I'm not suggesting your cafe serves anything less than the real thing)


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Robin, it’s easily done. You can barely move in Oxford without coming across a Patisserie Valerie. It’s like a posh persons Greggs, but more expensive and sinful. That said, I believe your protestations of innocence, honest.

Anyway, here’s a raspberry millefeuille, fresh (as opposed to industrial, like PV) and a large mug of tea. This is the opposite of the wine deal at the marriage feast at Cana.

Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Just back from the hospital and relieved to find mum back in the land of the living and rehydrated. She’s still quite poorly but off the immediate ‘at risk’ list. 

Time for a latte and any posh cake that has custard somewhere in it please Mike. I need a rest now and a break from hassle and angst!


----------



## mikeyB

I’m sure I’m not the only one to be pleased at that good news, Amigo. (A little late, admittedly, but the alert system sees to be a bit shaky.) It’s amazing how quickly older folk can get dehydrated, a bit like babies, and it’s  equally amazing how quickly they can improve. I hope the improvement keeps going, and she can get back to her usual cheerful self.

There is, unfortunately, no posh cake involving custard. I do have  very rich custard tart using a shed load of eggs, which I know you will love. So a wedge of that with a Latte should hit the spot nicely. Enjoy, and relax


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, hope all is well. Please may I have a full English and a big pot of Assam after my mammoth sleep


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sorry to hear about your mum @Amigo  I hope she recovers soon and you can get some rest x


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. I’d almost given you up as a lost hope. That’s some kip I must say. Immune to all the Saturday turmoil in a family house. You’ll have to write a book on how to do it

Here’s a full English and a pot of Assam to fuel up for the night ahead. Or, should I say, the interval between sleeps. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, it’s time for me to ride off into the sunset on my trusty horse. Or, more realistically go off and start roasting a reluctantly donated lump of highland coo.

I know I like to mention historical events of the day, but this one is a biggie. On this day in 1959 the music died. Buddy Holly, just 22, rockers Ritchie Valens, and the Big Bopper (J P Richardson) were killed in an aircrash on the way to a gig.

Don Mac!ean memorialised this in his song American Pie. He was 13 years old and newspaper delivery boy when he heard the news. This is a much discussed song, debated and analysed to death. Someone once asked Don MacLean what the song meant.

“It means I never have to work again” said Don.

Happily, he was joking, having sung his way through shows for the last 40 years. Just for the fun of it.

Anyway, I never need to work again. That involved a bit more effort, mind.

And I’ll be back tomorrow for brekkies at 10.15, though not if I sleep like Lucy, in which case there’ll be evening service only.

Have a good evening, everyone, and a sensible night’s sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Another beautiful morning here on the crinkly side of Scotland. The Sun has managed to climb even higher over the hills behind us. Spring is in the air, if not in the brain.

Interesting post for my leaving last night. I can remember when Buddy Holly died. And Eddie Cochran, that really was tragic. I was still at junior school, but it seemed every star was burning out. Then along came the Beatles.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

Right, peeps, after a hard morning’s work, I’m ready for lunch. And get in a few ingredients for tonight’s meal. And the papers.

I expect you’ll all disturb my afternoon watching footie when I get back around 2.15 for anyone who wants a drink and goodies.

I’ll see you later


----------



## mikeyB

I’m back in action. Well, deep inaction, reading the Observer then the Sunday Herald and watching footie, though at the moment it’s the football purist’s nightmare, Crystal Palace v Newcastle. Oh well.

Anyone want coffee and goodies?


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, was too late for the morning service to get fuelled up before riding, so now I need something restorative to thaw out the extremities. The weather forecast wasn't exaggerating when they said 'feels like -2' . A mug of tea and a custard slice should help, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. I hope you enjoyed the ride otherwise. Put some thermal gloves on the Birthday list, and have an official birthday next week. Well, the queen does it, though she’s given up riding. It’s fine for the horses, hooves don’t feel the cold. Bet he looked smug at the end.

So, here’s a steaming mug of tea (That’s not steaming in the Glasgow sense) and a custard slice to help with the rewarm. Enjoy

I’ve just had a thought - just as well you didn’t fall off on to rock hard ground.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just had a thought - just as well you didn’t fall off on to rock hard ground


We were having a jumping lesson in the outdoor arena today, which has the opposite problem. The chipped bark surface has started rotting down in all the wet weather, and is really soft! Just as well, I thought a fall might be on the cards this afternoon, because my horse was being particularly bonkers ( it's the cold wind that gets them going) but I managed to stay on!


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds a bit hairy, but well done Sounds like the horse won’t be first in line for the dressage


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope the wind has calmed down where you are, it's just starting up here 
Please may I have a coffee and a scone with clotted cream and jam


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. There’s hardly been a breeze here all day, to be honest. Not since Friday, either. Just sunny and a bit cold.

Anyway, batten down the hatches, and enjoy a coffe with a clotted cream and jam scone.

And, I assume, not going into work tonight


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you, no work tonight, not back until Saturday, 6 nights in bed whoop!


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang, time for me to make a blasphemous beef curry, with the assistance of my friend Mr Patak (just like your local Indian takeaway). 

I have to say, I may well be late starting tomorrow. For those you living in a nuclear bunker with no WiFi or TV, it’s the Super Bowl tonight. A 1 hour game taking 3 hours between New England Patriots (favourites) v Philadelphia Eagles (Tom Brady gun fodder). Should be a blast. Justin Timberlake provides the half time entertainment, to use the term loosely.

It all finishes around 3, and watching it live is one of the privileges of the retired and unemployed. Or Lucy, come to think. Mind you, you have to want to watch it in the first place.

So I’ll be back as soon as I can get up tomorrow morning.

So, have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s (or early morning) sleep


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I think it's safe to say I won't be watching that! However, there is a good chance I'll still be awake at 3am as I try to adjust my body clock  I will probably be catching up with the weekend papers (the same ones you read) in a peaceful house with a cup of tea


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Great game last night, apart from Justin Timberlake at half time, a show that was third rate. I won’t discuss the game because some folk might have done the sensible thing and record it. Don’t want to spoil the fun.

Had a bit of a hypo in the night, 3.6. Ate three JBs and went back to sleep. 5.6 this morning. (These were Spar JBs which I’m sure are slightly smaller than Barrett’s). Nifty bit of correction if you ask me.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Mark T

Morning Mike!

I would love a coffee.  Perhaps a nice tart to go with it?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Mark. You do tempt my adolescent sense of humour with that request, but I will manfully resist....

So here’s a coffee and as I still have some delicious custard tart left, a wedge of that. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, that's the main food shop done for the week, so I'm in need of a cappucino and almond croissant, please. 
Son is trying to avoid the Internet, and workmates comments, so he can watch the Superb Owl this evening. I keep getting flashbacks to an episode of The Likely Lads.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. I remember the episode to which you refer The advantage your son has is that he can avoid the boring bits like the half time show. For sure, there were no boring bits in the game, it’s one of the best games I’ve ever watched.

Not that you care, either way

Anyway, well done with the shopping, you deserve a reward. Here’s a cappuccino and almond croissant to enjoy. Sit down and relax


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I hope you are well. I think I may have broken my left big toe (I'm hobbling about, it's very swollen) but I can't be arsed to go and sit in A&E for hours, and our car is in having a service, and my mum is coming round for dinner, that's enough excuses for now 
Please may I have a slice of egg custard tart and a pot of tea


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. Don’t you dare ignore that toe, that’s an order You know full well that T1 or T2, you should always look after your feet, there’s no excuse good enough not to. Sorry to be strict.

Anyway, before your trip to A&E (Monday mornings are reasonably quiet in my experience), here’s a pot of tea and slice of custard tart to fuel up your resolve. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, after that telling off - I’m sure everyone will back me up - I’m off to get in some supplies. It’s a lovely sunny morning, but very cold. Also, I need to escape Lucy shouting at me

I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lucy. Don’t you dare ignore that toe, that’s an order You know full well that T1 or T2, you should always look after your feet, there’s no excuse good enough not to. Sorry to be strict.
> 
> Anyway, before your trip to A&E (Monday mornings are reasonably quiet in my experience), here’s a pot of tea and slice of custard tart to fuel up your resolve. Enjoy




OK, I will go later


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon everyone. A little late returning, had a long phone call sorting stuff out. Apologies

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm off to A&E, wish me luck


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike. Just back from the hospital where I swear I’m single handedly funding the car park maintenance budget for the year! 

Mum is still very poorly but trying to get any information from any member of the medical staff is hard work. Nobody knows any patients personally and seemingly everyone has just come on duty and doesn’t know anything about anything. I’ve been trying to find out if she’s got pneumonia and the Staff Nurse ‘thinks she heard someone mention it!’ 

I’m running on empty now so a very indulgent hot chocloate with frothy cream, sprinkles, marshmallow and a chocolate flake please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. I would try and find who is the doctor in charge. You need to find whether she is being treated or not. And this is going to sound harsh, but check on her notes or charts if you can for the legend NFR or LCP.  You don’t want some snotty junior doctor deciding she isn’t worth the effort. Dangerous places for old folk, acute hospital wards, particularly the cheerfully demented

In the meantime, you can’t run on empty any more than your mum can, so here’s a gross out hot chocolate with frothy cream, sprinkles and marshmallow plus a flake. Tossing a coin on how best to deal with this, a long spoon rather than a knife and fork should help you along, particularly with the bottom of the mug.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, gang, time for me to go and cook some pork meatballs, to be served with proper tagliatelle. DAFNE rules.

Talking about ruling, on this day in 1782, Spain captured Minorca from the British. 

That’s what they thought

I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a pleasant night’s sleep. Stay warm


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Phew, nothing broken. It was heaving (I stayed as far away as possible from anyone with a sick bowl ) but didn't have to wait too long and had an x-ray.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Light dusting of snow this morning, but a lovely sunny day. The hills and mountains look glorious in the sun.



Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Phew, nothing broken. It was heaving (I stayed as far away as possible from anyone with a sick bowl ) but didn't have to wait too long and had an x-ray.


Well done, Lucy. Keep a close eye on that. If there’s no broken skin, it’s much less of a worry, so just do what muggles do - just stick some Ibugel or Voltarol gel on it.

Right, surgery over Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Mark T

I feel like (eating) a bacon sarnie!  Have you got any suitable refreshments to go with that?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Mark. There’s only one thing that goes with a bacon sarnie, and that’s a mug of builders tea. It’s a match made in heaven. And transport cafes round the world.

So here’s a nice crispy bacon sarnie and mug of tea to enjoy.


----------



## mikeyB

Well folks, it’s time for me to go out into the snow to get in some supplies, and the papers. 

I’ll be back at 2.15ish for coffee and goodies


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. I would try and find who is the doctor in charge. You need to find whether she is being treated or not. And this is going to sound harsh, but check on her notes or charts if you can for the legend NFR or LCP.  You don’t want some snotty junior doctor deciding she isn’t worth the effort. Dangerous places for old folk, acute hospital wards, particularly the cheerfully demented
> 
> In the meantime, you can’t run on empty any more than your mum can, so here’s a gross out hot chocolate with frothy cream, sprinkles and marshmallow plus a flake. Tossing a coin on how best to deal with this, a long spoon rather than a knife and fork should help you along, particularly with the bottom of the mug.



Don’t you worry Mike, I’m the original Advocate Rottweiler! I’ve had detailed discussions with the Frailty Team  coordinator and have made my expectations known. Going up to see her soon and thankfully she’s now on a General Medical Ward as opposed to the Bus Station assessment unit she was on. 
Sadly, she does have a ‘Do Not Resuscitate’ on her records but that’s the case for most very elderly and for compelling reasons. 

Catch you for coffee and cakes later.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, I managed to fight my way through the quarter inch layering of snow before it melted, so I’m safely back home. 

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, yes please! Too cold for gardening here today, but no snow. Survived exercise class this morning in the chilly church hall. ( is being cold supposed to be good for the immortal soul?) but could do with a mug of builders' tea and a shortbread to get completely warmed through again. ( we do get warm jumping around but then we do a whole load of gentle stretches and cool down movements just to make sure we're at the ambient temperature of the hall by the end)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Churches are never warm. It’s to prevent people falling asleep when they should be learning how to mend their ways, or something.
In any case, my immortal soul will be kept quite warm, methinks.

Anyway, let’s return to your restoration to room temperature. Here’s a steaming mug of builders tea and a chunk of freaks shortbread. Enjoy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, no broken skin (thankfully) it's feeling slightly better today 
Please may I have a cheese scone and a pot of Assam.
Hope your mum is a bit brighter today @Amigo x


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Sorry for haranguing you yesterday. I’m pleased it’s feeling better. Next time you kick OH, wear workboots.

So, to celebrate, here’s a cheese scone and a pot of Assam to enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, no broken skin (thankfully) it's feeling slightly better today
> Please may I have a cheese scone and a pot of Assam.
> Hope your mum is a bit brighter today @Amigo x



Thanks Lucy, hope the toe isn’t as painful today


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone

Trying to catch up with everything, as I have been denied access, something to do privacy issues.   Since the turn of the year, lucky to get online here once a week.

I fancy something that was mentioned, a hot chocolate with EVERYTHING please Mike.

Missed you all


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel,  we’ve missed you too. So have I, profits are down again and I’ve had to replace a kilo of gingernuts. Oh well, never mind.

What’s these privacy issues? Sounds a bit odd.

Anyway,  here’s a hot chocolate all in to celebrate your return. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Hi Alison, we’ve missed you too. So have I, profits are down again and I’ve had to replace a kilo of gingernuts. Oh well, never mind.
> 
> What’s these privacy issues? Sounds a bit odd.
> 
> Anyway,  here’s a hot chocolate all in to celebrate your return. Enjoy





Hiya It's Hazel here - who were you thinking of?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Hazel, , Id just sent an email to an Alison. A mental slip. Sorry, I’ll put it right.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I’m off to rejoin real life. I won’t linger, because I’m using the phone rather than my IPad and I don’t like the teeny keyboard.

I won’t be in tomorrow, I’m in Oban most of the day, so next brekkie is Thursday. It includes a hospital appointment, but not for me. I’m a picture of health.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, everyone. Back in one piece, though a pretty exhausting day yesterday. Never mind, 10 hours sleep appears to have fixed that.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning, everyone. Back in one piece, though a pretty exhausting day yesterday. Never mind, 10 hours sleep appears to have fixed that.
> 
> Anyone for brekkie?



Morning Mike, I’ll pop in quickly to grab a nice latte and almond croissant but won’t linger because I’m a bit of a misery guts at the moment (probably to be expected). 
I feel I’ve got medical misery every which way I turn!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Aye, it’s a bit of a trial at the moment, to say the least, but life is a succession of sea changes. You’ll weather this one, I’m sure.

Here’s a Latte and almond croissant to give you a little boost before you embark on today.


----------



## Mark T

Morning Mike & everyone!

It's another day.  The little one got the third (of four) grading stripe on his white belt at BJJ last night.  So closer to the first non-white belt.  Note; unlike many other martial arts, for BJJ it's normal for it to take months and years to progress through the belt colours (the rules say he is not allowed to be a black belt till he is 19).

So anything in the cafe to celebrate?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Mark. Congrats to your lad, he’ll be beating you up soon.

To celebrate at brekkie time, best thing is a full English with extra sausage, and a latte. I know it’s not much, but there a bigger celebrations to come. There always are. Enjoy


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Morning Mark. Congrats to your lad, he’ll be beating you up soon....


Nope, he is already capable of doing that.  If he decides to "practise" on me I have to remind him to go with less force.  I've seen him throw the instructor over his shoulder too...


----------



## mikeyB

Eek


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> Morning Mike, I’ll pop in quickly to grab a nice latte and almond croissant but won’t linger because I’m a bit of a misery guts at the moment (probably to be expected).
> I feel I’ve got medical misery every which way I turn!




Sending you hugs xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I've been awake since 4am  body clock mayhem! Please may I have a cheese scone and a large coffee. I could quite happily go back to bed


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. Circadian rhythms are deeply ingrained, so fiddling always poses problems, as you know.

So here’s a large coffee an cheese scone. Enjoy

And when you’ve had it, if you’ve nothing else to do, go and have a kip


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to leave slightly early cos I have to get down to the surgery. (Which has been closed due to a break in)

I’ll be back at 2.15 for coffee and goodies.


----------



## Robin

Mark T said:


> Morning Mike & everyone!
> 
> It's another day.  The little one got the third (of four) grading stripe on his white belt at BJJ last night.  So closer to the first non-white belt.  Note; unlike many other martial arts, for BJJ it's normal for it to take months and years to progress through the belt colours (the rules say he is not allowed to be a black belt till he is 19).
> 
> So anything in the cafe to celebrate?


Oh, I remember my son going through all those stripy phases, it was obviously invented to test the sewing skills of the parent, I was for ever sewing stripes on his various belts. He never did make it to black belt, he got to blue, I think, at Uni. The other thing was, they weren't allowed to use any judo outside the sessions, so he'd come home from school where some oik had been taunting him that they were a black belt at something at the age of ten, or whatever, and he had to resist the temptation to plant them in the nearest hedge.


----------



## Mark T

Robin said:


> Oh, I remember my son going through all those stripy phases, it was obviously invented to test the sewing skills of the parent, I was for ever sewing stripes on his various belts. He never did make it to black belt, he got to blue, I think, at Uni. The other thing was, they weren't allowed to use any judo outside the sessions, so he'd come home from school where some oik had been taunting him that they were a black belt at something at the age of ten, or whatever, and he had to resist the temptation to plant them in the nearest hedge.


Oh, I didn't know that judo had stripes.  But then the local judo club is 18+ only.

But yes, some martial arts seem quicker - but they are not the same thing.  Karate black belt (which can be achieved very young) means you have learnt all the basics, this is equivalent to a Brazilian Jiu-jitsu blue belt.  BJJ black belt is a mastery at the point where you teach others (in fact to progress from black you have to be able to prove you are teaching others).

Fortunately his stripes are a sticky white tape that gets put on.  So no sewing required


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, back in action. Bit late due to removing a shower curtain, and washing off the blood.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, back in action. Bit late due to removing a shower curtain, and washing off the blood.
> 
> Anyone for coffee and goodies?



Blood on the shower curtain Mike? Sounds like a scene from Psycho! 

Just back in from the bitter cold. Been out to get mum some new nighties and get a few things. I’ll admit to a Meat & Vegetable pasty and a coffee in Greggs (they’re not allowed to call them Cornish pasties anymore).

A nice latte and a slice of cake for me please


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. I was joking, honest. About the blood, anyway. You don’t get any blood when you toss a plugged in toaster into the shower...

Scottish savoury bakers seem to have no qualms about calling similar things Cornish pasties, but they definitely aren’t because they have a top seam, rather than a side seam. It’s a long way to Cornwall, so nobody seems to be be bothered. 

Is your mum on the mend? New nighties sounds promising, for sure. 

Anyway, here’s a Latte and a slice of lemon drizzle, freshly made. Enjoy

Greggs indeed....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. I was joking, honest. About the blood, anyway. You don’t get any blood when you toss a plugged in toaster into the shower...
> 
> Scottish savoury bakers seem to have no qualms about calling similar things Cornish pasties, but they definitely aren’t because they have a top seam, rather than a side seam. It’s a long way to Cornwall, so nobody seems to be be bothered.
> 
> Is your mum on the mend? New nighties sounds promising, for sure.
> 
> Anyway, here’s a Latte and a slice of lemon drizzle, freshly made. Enjoy
> 
> Greggs indeed....



Thanks Mike. Mum is much the same but I like to see she’s nicely turned out even in hospital. Unfortunately the Ward don’t answer the ‘phone so not had an update today!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, how's MrsB? 
I'm still going, just, lol! Please may I have a pot of Assam and some lemon drizzle cake too? Yum


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> Thanks Mike. Mum is much the same but I like to see she’s nicely turned out even in hospital. Unfortunately the Ward don’t answer the ‘phone so not had an update today!



Good to hear your mum is holding her own x


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike. Just back from a trip to the tip ( sorry, Recycling Centre) it's always a relief when OH lets me back in the car to come home. I could do with a large mug of tea, please, and a doughnut, notwithstanding the fact that I'm about to consume one in real life.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, how's MrsB?
> I'm still going, just, lol! Please may I have a pot of Assam and some lemon drizzle cake too? Yum


Afternoon Lucy. I found a new excuse for a late response. The corner of the newspaper overlaid the Alert banner. A real slob excuse, that. Sorry.

Here’s a pot of Assam and a slice of yummy lemon drizzle to atone. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike. Just back from a trip to the tip ( sorry, Recycling Centre) it's always a relief when OH lets me back in the car to come home. I could do with a large mug of tea, please, and a doughnut, notwithstanding the fact that I'm about to consume one in real life.


Afternoon Robin. I’m pleased you didn’t leave OH at the recycling centre. Mind you, it’s always tricky which hopper to use for bodies.

Anyway, here’s a large mug of tea and a doughnut to enjoy as reward for restraint


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. I’m pleased you didn’t leave OH at the recycling centre. Mind you, it’s always tricky which hopper to use for bodies.
> 
> Anyway, here’s a large mug of tea and a doughnut to enjoy as reward for restraint


Yes, I was torn between 'General Waste' and 'Bulky items' and by the time I'd dithered, he'd nipped back into the car.(Luckily, he doesn't know my iPad or forum password)


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Blood on the shower curtain Mike? Sounds like a scene from Psycho!
> 
> Just back in from the bitter cold. Been out to get mum some new nighties and get a few things. I’ll admit to a Meat & Vegetable pasty and a coffee in Greggs (they’re not allowed to call them Cornish pasties anymore).
> 
> A nice latte and a slice of cake for me please


Believe you me I prefer a Gregg’s pretend Cornish pasty to the real deal. Too much shortcrust! A little bit of what you fancy does you good, some things are more important. Take care.


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, folks, I’m off to cook some locally produced pork spare ribs, though I doubt the pigs regarded them as such. It’s a hard life for some at the hands of us carnivores.

Anyway, today is the day in 1587 when Mary Queen of Scots was beheaded at Fothringay Castle for plotting to overthrow Queen Elizabeth to return England to Catholicism. There are quite a few Scots today who refer to our Queen as just Queen Elizabeth, without the word “second” because there never has been an Elizabeth as Queen in Scotland.

It’s also the day in 1915 when the D W Griffith epic film “The Birth of a Nation” was released. This is the most egregiously racist film ever released in public. It was much lauded at the time, but you’ll never see a full version of it. It offends modern tastes too much. Quite appalling.

I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow to celebrate Friday.

Have a good evening and a pleasant night in the land of Nod.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, having spent a pleasant 8 hours in dreamland, waking with a BG of 5.7, and discovering a fresh dusting of snow outside, I’m ready for action. It’s lovely and sunny now.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, would have been here a few minutes ago, but was detained googling songs beginning with 'Japanese' 
I'd love a cappucino and an almond croissant, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. I haven’t looked at that thread since I left that little challenge. It’s not that hard, honest.

Anyway, here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino to help you dream up an impossible riposte. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. I haven’t looked at that thread since I left that little challenge. It’s not that hard, honest.
> 
> Anyway, here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino to help you dream up an impossible riposte. Enjoy


Well no, googling a song title wasn't that hard! The thread I'm finding hard at the moment is the one without the letter 'e' Autocorrect keeps changing what I write and slipping in the banned letter under the radar. Having to brush up my proofreading skills. I once worked for a legal publisher ( briefly) and part of the job was proofreading textbooks. I then got a more exciting job watching paint dry.


----------



## mikeyB

That is a bit of a trial, I must say. But it is fun. I think using homonyms is wrong, though.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, folks I have to leave you till this afternoon. Things to do.

I’ll be back at 2.15 for coffee and goodies, so indulge


----------



## mikeyB

...and here I am, fully refreshed after a trip out in the brisk wintery air. Well, not completely refreshed. Today is a slow day, for some reason. I should really be hibernating, that’s the problem.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all is well 
It's time I put my feet up for an hour after a busy day, so please may I have a pot of Assam and a Scone with jam and clotted cream please


----------



## Amigo

I’m exhausted today and just back from the hospital and awaiting my hairdresser. 

Mum is still pretty weak and sleeping much of the time but her breathing is much less laboured and her heart rate has dropped nicely. As poorly as she is, I love the fact that she keeps her fight. Being virtually blind with poor hearing, I keep reminding the staff not to suddenly try to pull her up or stick thermometers in her ear. One young nurse did yesterday and my mum bit her! Serves her right I reckon 

A nice latte and a slice of cake please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all is well
> It's time I put my feet up for an hour after a busy day, so please may I have a pot of Assam and a Scone with jam and clotted cream please


Afternoon Lucy. Slight delay in answering, cos I was looking at whole body dryers to go in the wetroom we’ll  have. No towel washing, and look like fun. Wonder if they work on the nooks and crannies. 

Still, enough of disability aids, here’s a pot of Assam and a scone with jam and clotted cream to perk up the able (but exhausted) bodied. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I’m exhausted today and just back from the hospital and awaiting my hairdresser.
> 
> Mum is still pretty weak and sleeping much of the time but her breathing is much less laboured and her heart rate has dropped nicely. As poorly as she is, I love the fact that she keeps her fight. Being virtually blind with poor hearing, I keep reminding the staff not to suddenly try to pull her up or stick thermometers in her ear. One young nurse did yesterday and my mum bit her! Serves her right I reckon
> 
> A nice latte and a slice of cake please Mike.


Afternoon, Amigo. Sounds like mum’s on the mend, biting nurses. Perfectly normal response if you ask me.

Anyway, hairdresser coming, as is a nice Latte and a slice of chocolate cake, and I hope that both will put you in the mood for a good night out. Don’t you dare tell me tomorrow you didn’t go out


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. Slight delay in answering, cos I was looking at whole body dryers to go in the wetroom we’ll  have. No towel washing, and look like fun. Wonder if they work on the nooks and crannies.
> 
> Still, enough of disability aids, here’s a pot of Assam and a scone with jam and clotted cream to perk up the able (but exhausted) bodied. Enjoy




Body dryer sounds an ace idea. I dry myself with a hair dryer, much more gentle than towel drying, plus nice and warm in the winter


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Glad to hear your mum sounds a bit brighter @Amigo. Couldn't help but laugh at her biting the nurse


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Body dryer sounds an ace idea. I dry myself with a hair dryer, much more gentle than towel drying, plus nice and warm in the winter



Aye, it does sound warm and comfy. The advantage of a whole body dryer is that it sits in the corner of the bathroom. Switch it to Level 1 as you start your shower, then to level 2 as you step out to be bathed in warm air. I’m sure it’s sinful, not a bit like school showers after PE which were bracing, to say the least.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, the one I was looking at was around £390 ex VAT (crips price). 

Christmas list?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> By the way, the one I was looking at was around £390 ex VAT (crips price).
> 
> Christmas list?



Definitely treat yourself to one


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> I’m exhausted today and just back from the hospital and awaiting my hairdresser.
> 
> Mum is still pretty weak and sleeping much of the time but her breathing is much less laboured and her heart rate has dropped nicely. As poorly as she is, I love the fact that she keeps her fight. Being virtually blind with poor hearing, I keep reminding the staff not to suddenly try to pull her up or stick thermometers in her ear. One young nurse did yesterday and my mum bit her! Serves her right I reckon
> 
> A nice latte and a slice of cake please Mike.


I agree amigo. Should put sim specs and ear defenders on nurses/ carers and spend a day being “supported”. Great your mum is making headway


----------



## Carolg

If you are still open, could I have a nice late with cherry scone and strawberry jam if you have it please. If not a scrap of anything will do. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

I’m still open, Carol, just quietly sipping an ice cold IrnBru. Sugar free, of course, but still made from girders.

And I wouldn’t want to be giving you scraps, here’s a cherry scone with strawberry jam, and a Latte. Enjoy

I agree with your comment about nurses. I thought that was part of their training, actually. Probably isn’t these days, mind.


----------



## Amigo

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Glad to hear your mum sounds a bit brighter @Amigo. Couldn't help but laugh at her biting the nurse



I must admit Lucy, it made me laugh too. As she only has a top set of dentures, she couldn’t break the skin, just give a warning nip! 



Carolg said:


> I agree amigo. Should put sim specs and ear defenders on nurses/ carers and spend a day being “supported”. Great your mum is making headway



Absolutely right Carol, often care staff and nurses don’t appreciate sensory deprivation issues.

Oh and Mike, you’ll be pleased to hear I am going out


----------



## Carolg

Mind you mike! Junior doctors should have the same treatment I think. Cherry scone was delicious thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Good for you Amigo. I want a full report tomorrow. x


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> I must admit Lucy, it made me laugh too. As she only has a top set of dentures, she couldn’t break the skin, just give a warning nip!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right Carol, often care staff and nurses don’t appreciate sensory deprivation issues.
> 
> Oh and Mike, you’ll be pleased to hear I am going out


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to go and rejoin the hurly burly of real life. Looking forward to the next spooky episode of Requiem tonight. 

Tonight’s bit of history is that on this day in 1942, soap rationing was announced. So what? Well, Blackpool B&B landladies didn’t end soap rationing till 1996.

Actually, before I get shot, that’s not true. It was 1971.

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkie and treating Amigo’s hangover and tinnitus.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep. Don’t have nightmares, as they used to say on Crimewatch. That was before Brexit, mind.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. I survived the night, no attacks from Blackpool landladies. Mind you, late ferry last night was cancelled due to high winds and swells. Lovely morning now.

Now, does anyone who is actually out of bed this Saturday want any brekkie?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, hope I can get this posted before the cafe closes for lunch, quick cappucino and almond croissant, please, while I press my nose to the windowpane and contemplate the rain coming down sideways.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. It was like that here during the night, so just hang on a while and I’m sure it will pass. Still, you can pass the time cleaning nose marks off the window

Here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino to cheer you up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to go and get in some supplies and the heavy weekend papers. 

I’ll be back around 2.15 for an afternoon of reading papers and watching sport.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

Back in action now, though that’s a loose definition of slobbing  around watching cricket.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Carolg

Yes please, fruit tea and custard slice please if you have it. Thanks. Lovely here btw


----------



## Mark T

Can I have a latte and some nice spiced buns?


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike and just in from a freezing High Street with a really aching back. Ready for a nice latte and custard slice please.

It was 60’s music last night which was pleasant enough but not my scene. Better than sitting in A&E however!


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Yes please, fruit tea and custard slice please if you have it. Thanks. Lovely here btw


Afternoon Carol. I always have custard slices available. I’ve got Amigo as a customer.

So here’s a custard slice, and I have just got my hands on some goji Berry and pomegranate tea, which will apparently cleanse your system and stop you ageing. So if you’d like to try that (no guarantees) I’ll be happy to supply it. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

O


mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Carol. I always have custard slices available. I’ve got Amigo as a customer.
> 
> So here’s a custard slice, and I have just got my hands on some goji Berry and pomegranate tea, which will apparently cleanse your system and stop you ageing. So if you’d like to try that (no guarantees) I’ll be happy to supply it. Enjoy


k, will help fill the crinkles thanks


----------



## Hazel

Builders tea with a toasted tea cake, please Mike - it is baltic out there


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Can I have a latte and some nice spiced buns?


Afternoon Mark. I  do have some cinnamon with a hint of ginger buns, so a couple of those and a latte should fit the bill nicely


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Afternoon Mike and just in from a freezing High Street with a really aching back. Ready for a nice latte and custard slice please.
> 
> It was 60’s music last night which was pleasant enough but not my scene. Better than sitting in A&E however!


Afternoon Amigo. I’ve got a couple of Trammies if you need them.

Sixties would be my scene, cos I’m old enough to remember it happening. It was all new. You’re just too young to associate it with life memories. Never mind, at least you got out.

Any news about mum today?

Anyway, for a bit of a revive, here’s a Latte and a custard slice. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Builders tea with a toasted tea cake, please Mike - it is baltic out there


Afternoon Hazel. Managed to get connected, then. How come it’s Baltic there and not here? Don’t remember any busty STV weather girl mention the frozen central belt. Scotland, eh?

So, we’d better warm you up with a steaming hot mug of builders and a toasted tea cake before you start burning the furniture. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Sorry, where are my manners - hello everyone

Mike it is preparing for heavy snow tomorrow oh the joys


----------



## mikeyB

Haven’t seen the gritters out here. Mind you, they weren’t out Tuesday night for the overnight snow, so that doesn’t mean anything.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. I’ve got a couple of Trammies if you need them.
> 
> Sixties would be my scene, cos I’m old enough to remember it happening. It was all new. You’re just too young to associate it with life memories. Never mind, at least you got out.
> 
> Any news about mum today?
> 
> Anyway, for a bit of a revive, here’s a Latte and a custard slice. Enjoy



Hospital visiting shortly Mike and I’d be a basket case on a couple of trammies so better stick with the parrots eat-em-all. The Ward don’t answer enquiries...they let you ring and ring and then hang up. Quite true!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, calm (of sorts ) has been restored after a visit from my grandson, so please may I have a pot of Assam and a custard slice before I head back to bed for a rest before tonight's shift


----------



## Seabreeze

Afternoon Mike
An Irn Bru please while I wait for my home made curry to finish in the oven
got lager in the fridge and all the other trimmings ready


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry ladies, I hadn’t noticed my iPad had logged me out due to inactivity, and I was rather involved with footie. Men, eh? Anyway, free grub tomorrow for those abandoned.

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Again, apologies for technology.

Have a good evening and a good night’s sleep.

Or work, of course, for Lucy


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. How embarrassing. Went to bed at 11.30, woke up at 10.55. Still, I don’t usually set alarms, and let nature take its course. Oh, well

I’m ready and waiting, supping an Americano, and boosting my brain with a vape.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks. How embarrassing. Went to bed at 11.30, woke up at 10.55. Still, I don’t usually set alarms, and let nature take its course. Oh, well
> 
> I’m ready and waiting, supping an Americano, and boosting my brain with a vape.



A comfy bed and a clean conscience does it every time Mike! I didn’t sleep well at all and even had a screaming nightmare at one point. 

I’ll start the orders with a nice latte and a couple of Danish pastries. I know you’ll select appropriately with custard somewhere in them


----------



## Mark T

Morning mike.  I've got a little alarm clock that helps   He wanted to go swimming this morning, so I had to get up just after 8 

Any chance of some pastries and a cuppa to recover from the shock?


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> A comfy bed and a clean conscience does it every time Mike! I didn’t sleep well at all and even had a screaming nightmare at one point.
> 
> I’ll start the orders with a nice latte and a couple of Danish pastries. I know you’ll select appropriately with custard somewhere in them



Morning Amigo. Don’t know about the clean conscience, more a self repair session. Though I haven’t had a nightmare for 50 years, for some reason.

Here’s a couple of Danish pastries, one cinnamon, and one with creme anglaise for your morning fix, plus a latte. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Morning mike.  I've got a little alarm clock that helps   He wanted to go swimming this morning, so I had to get up just after 8
> 
> Any chance of some pastries and a cuppa to recover from the shock?


Morning Matt. Did you join the lad in the pool, or sit breathing in the scent of chlorine and sweat?

Here’s a nice cup of tea and a selection of Danish pastries to help you recover, and fuel you up for the next demand on your chauffeur services


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to say, we had a light dusting of snow in the night. Anybody would think it was winter.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to leave this foreshortened session to get shaved and showered, and generally turn human.  And get some brunch.

I’ll be back at 2.15 for coffee and goodies.

See you later


----------



## Seabreeze

Good afternoon Mike
I'll have that Irn Bru I didn't get yesterday please!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon all, and afternoon Seabreeze. Sorry about yesterday again, I was defeated by technology, and not for the first time. Interestingly, I usually get an alert that someone has posted when I am answering the post. Very confusing

Anyway, if you are studying, there’s nothing better than IrnBru, with caffeine and iron. So here’s one nicely chilled for you to enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon all, and afternoon Seabreeze. Sorry about yesterday again, I was defeated by technology, and not for the first time. Interestingly, I usually get an alert that someone has posted when I am answering the post. Very confusing
> 
> Anyway, if you are studying, there’s nothing better than IrnBru, with caffeine and iron. So here’s one nicely chilled for you to enjoy



Cheers! 
Your ipad needs a stern talking to! hahahaaa
Yes I am doing some research tasks, deep joy! 
Internet connections are a bit of a challenge but if that is all I have to complain about I am having a charmed life


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, I'd love a mug of tea and a piece of shortbread to warm me up after riding. It managed not to hail til we were on the way home in the car, but the wind was a tad chilly. (though I suppose I could take advantage of this not being the 'e-less' thread, and describe it as an extremely freezing breeze)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, Robin. It is winter, you know. Should have been wearing thermals, the finest contraceptives in the world. Not that you care, but it would keep _everything_ warm. 

Here’s a big mug of hot tea and lump of shortbread to perk up the chilled bits. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Could I have a nice hot mug of tea too please Mike, nothing else, don't want to spoil my roast dinner later.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Seabreeze, in for another caffeine hit

Here’s a nice hot mug of Scottish Blend, the drink of Champions. ( I’ve just had one, and I’m going for another.). Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Not to give away any spoilers, but United have just beaten United.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Seabreeze, in for another caffeine hit
> 
> Here’s a nice hot mug of Scottish Blend, the drink of Champions. ( I’ve just had one, and I’m going for another.). Enjoy



I hope it's not builders tea, I don't want hairs on my chest!


----------



## mikeyB

Nay, it’s the tea that gave energy to Scottish housewives to strike fear into anybody straying. You don’t need hairs on your chest for that. A steely glare, perhaps.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, time for me to go - footie has finished. 

Now an announcement. The cafe will disappear in just less than two weeks. This is a result of me having to move home. I’m not moving in two weeks, but all the arrangements will be piling up, and I won’t be able to spare the time. After moving, the county cricket season will be starting, so that’ll be me going off to Old Trafford for the cricket. There will, for the first time in years, be supermarket shopping during the day, and weekend jollies with the family. Plus, of course, babysitting. I just won’t have the spare time.

I’ll still be dipping into the forum regularly, of course. 

I can’t imagine anyone wanting to take over, but there are caveats on the lease. No health foods are to be served, and anyone taking over has to keep Maggie on as chief cook and baker.

The end comes on Friday 23. 

Meanwhile, I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening, and a peaceful night


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> A steely glare, perhaps



Shudder!  My mum had that steely glare!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, folks, time for me to go - footie has finished.
> 
> Now an announcement. The cafe will disappear in just less than two weeks. This is a result of me having to move home. I’m not moving in two weeks, but all the arrangements will be piling up, and I won’t be able to spare the time. After moving, the county cricket season will be starting, so that’ll be me going off to Old Trafford for the cricket. There will, for the first time in years, be supermarket shopping during the day, and weekend jollies with the family. Plus, of course, babysitting. I just won’t have the spare time.
> 
> I’ll still be dipping into the forum regularly, of course.
> 
> I can’t imagine anyone wanting to take over, but there are caveats on the lease. No health foods are to be served, and anyone taking over has to keep Maggie on as chief cook and baker.
> 
> The end comes on Friday 23.
> 
> Meanwhile, I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.
> 
> Have a good evening, and a peaceful night



Sad to hear that but glad it’s for all the best reasons Mike and we thank you for your attentive service. As long as you’re not disappearing completely from site life. You haven’t qualified yet for a leaving clock but you’ll go with a distinguished service award for service to cyber food and drinks of the highest quality and lowest carb content. 

Sleep well (oh I forgot, you always do!)


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Now an announcement. The cafe will disappear in just less than two weeks. This is a result of me having to move home. I’m not moving in two weeks, but all the arrangements will be piling up, and I won’t be able to spare the time. After moving, the county cricket season will be starting, so that’ll be me going off to Old Trafford for the cricket. There will, for the first time in years, be supermarket shopping during the day, and weekend jollies with the family. Plus, of course, babysitting. I just won’t have the spare time.



thanks for the brews Mike and one day I will forgive you for abandoning me during my needs for treats doing my finals! 

Glad your move is taking place and that you have lots to look forward to.
I hope it all goes very smoothly and you have lots of fun ahead.
Really pleased for you.

I will raise a glass for you when you get your Knighthood for cyber cafe services


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Lovely morning here, bright sun reflecting off the snow in the garden. Happy Monday.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, I'd better take the opportunity for a cappucino and an almond croissant while I can, before you ride off into the sunset tossing the keys to the café into Loch Linnhe as you go. ( Though I think the sunset will be behind you, come to think of the geographical location of Mull in relation to the mainland). You're probably secretly relieved that every Monday you won't have to hear that I've got the shopping in.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. As far as shopping goes, that’s what I’ll be doing At least once I’ve found the day that all the pensioners go to the supermarket, so I can avoid it

Here’s a cappuccino and almond croissant as a reward for your early morning work. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks , I have to go and see if the wheelchair can cope with the snow. After I’ve turned socially acceptable, of course

I’ll be back at approximately 2.15, depending on any phone calls I may have to make.

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

So, here we are at approx 2.15, and I’m ready and waiting for orders.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike. A bitterly cold day here but I’ve had my son off out scouring the music shops and a stop off for fish and chips (I know, I know).

Been onto the medicos and care organisers this morning about my mum and all is still up in the air. She clearly is not fit for discharge and I’m very concerned about her and what happens next. Hospital visiting later but I’ll partake of a latte for now please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. Sorry to that the news about mum is still iffy, it must be a strain with everything else you have on your plate.

Anyway, here’s a Latte to keep your caffeine levels up for the visit.


----------



## Mark T

I could do with a pick me up on this cold day.  How about a coffee plus something that can be served warm?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Mark. I always think of football and rugby league games in winter when all you can think about is something warm, so to mirror that, here’s a coffee and a hot cheese and onion pie from my retro lunch stock. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Course, at Salford RL you’d be having hot Bovril with that...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you and MrsB are well. I'm sad you're giving up the cafe, but it's understandable given the change in your circumstances. Please may I have a coffee and a doughnut


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Sorry I’m a bit late, my iPad died so I’m now on the phone - being constantly logged on the forum sucks energy from the iPad. 

I’m sorry to be leaving, but it’s completely impractical. I’ll still be looking in daily I guess. 

Anyway, while I last,  here’s a coffee and donut for you to enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it’s about time I got around to making a chicken curry. That means the dog sitting at my feet as I carve a chicken - he loves chicken skin. He’d eat the lot if he thought he could take me on

Anyway, at least my reign as cafe owner has lasted longer than Lady Jane Grey’s reign as queen. On this day in 1554 after 9 days as queen she was executed by order of her cousin Mary, who by any standard (and popular opinion) had a better claim to the throne. Tudors eh? Always happiest with an axe.

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie and banter

Have a good evening and and a good night’s sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Lovely day here. Might be a bit different tomorrow, mind. High winds forecast. It will be interesting when I move how  long it will take to get out of the mindset of wind meaning no papers or post

Still, enough of me musing, anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Mark T

Morning Mike.  It's going to be damp here today and I made the mistake of leaving the car with the other half   Hopefully they might came pick me up from work later!

Any chance of a good restorative.  I'm feeling a little nauseous and unsteady.  My numbers are OK so it's not hypo.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Mark, sorry to hear you’re a bit iffy this morning. For sure, a big brekkie is not a good plan, so something light...

I reckon the best thing would be a couple of croissants with jam, and a cup of tea. Bit of energy to get your brain in gear


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, cappucino and an almond croissant please, to bolster me before I make a soggy trip down to the local shops. I forgot to buy a lemon when I did the main shop yesterday, and it's pancake day.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Don’t forget the Nutella, either. Yes, it is pancake day. The first pancake never works properly. That’s a given.

Given to the dog

Here’s a cappuccino and an almond croissant to help you on your way. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I have to go out in the sunshine to get in supplies, and the happy cheerful newspapers. Plus lunch, which won’t be pancakes for sure. Haven’t got the time to let the batter rest.

I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies - and pancakes, if you take the fancy


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, sorry I’m late. Solicitors do go on a bit. 

Anyone for coffee and goodies? Anybody want to indulge in pancakes - in accordance with ancient religious custom?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well. Please may I have some pancakes with lemon and sugar and a pot of Assam


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. I’m well, by my dubious standards, thanks, so that’ll do me.

First of the afternoon pancakes then. So here’s three with lemon and sugar, the way I like them. Enjoy


----------



## Mark T

Nearly my end of day   Hopefully the rain holds off long enough for me to get home.

Might be fun to do a before and after BG test to see how ~mile of walking does me.  Might be useful for this weekend when I'm going to be in Disney and I can imagine lots of walking being involved.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, yes please, a couple of pancakes with lemon and sugar would be nice, ahead of the ones I or hopefully daughter will cook tonight. I've made the batter, she can wield the pan. I managed to get a lemon earlier. Our Co-op, with all its computerised stock control and national delivery network, had completely run out of fresh lemons and even Jif lemon juice! Local deli, organised by a committee of volunteers, had a large bowl of lemons on the counter. ( I'm assuming they didn't go and buy up the co-op's entire stock, and stick a premium on them to resell - or maybe they did!)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin, I thought everyone had a half used bottle of Jif at the back of the fridge with a Best Before Feb 2010 date on it. Oh well, maybe not.

So here’s a couple of fresh warm pancakes with real lemon juice and sugar for you to enjoy


----------



## Mark T

Mark T said:


> Might be fun to do a before and after BG test to see how ~mile of walking does me.  Might be useful for this weekend when I'm going to be in Disney and I can imagine lots of walking being involved.


6.7 to 5.8 - proof if any were needed in the value of a good walk

No idea why I was up at 6.8 in the first place through.


----------



## mikeyB

Like to ruin it with some pancakes, Mark?


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, time for me to depart. 

Theoretically, I’m not in tomorrow cos I have to go over to Oban, so I'll be away most of the day. All sorts of stuff to do.

That said, the ferries are on yellow alert because of southerly winds gusting at 50mph. If I don’t get there, it’ll be more phone calls, so I might as well abandon the day. 

So I’ll see you on Thursday morning for Brekkie at 10.15. 

Behave yourselves in my absence


----------



## mikeyB

Just a reminder, gang, though I am knackered after today’s adventures in the snow in the hills, it’s nowt that a good night’s sleep won’t put right.

I know this is St Valentine’s Day. It is thought to be this day in 270 AD that he was martyred by Emperor Claudius II. So all this flummery is Claudius’ fault. Though it took a while to catch on. In 1822 the British postal system had to take on extra staff to cope with the fad of sending amorous messages on this day, so that’s the seeding of the gig economy. 

After that rather dubious economic theory, I’m just reminding you that I will be back in action at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkies. (I’m setting the alarm for 10)

Have a good evening, and a good nights sleep once you have got over the formalities that the day demands. Don’t light a fag afterwards, it’s not good for you.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Wet and blustery here. The weather, not me. With me, everything aches, but that’s just caffeine wirthdrawal which I am shortly about to correct.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Mark T

Yes please mike.  Something nice and filling as a bit later today I'll be starting my journey with the little one to France.


----------



## mikeyB

Off to foreign then. Best of luck

Right, the only thing in this scenario is a full English, and a proper pot of tea, which you can remember while you chew your croissant and sip your cafe au lait tomorrow. Enjoy, and have a great trip


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, bright and sunny here for a change! Cappucino and almond croissant, please, I'm a creature of habit. ( until I rebel )


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Sideways rain and sleet here. Really horrible day, but that’s winter. It’ll be odd moving to the Ribble Valley, where the rain just falls downwards, almost apologetically.

Anyway, here’s an almond croissant and a cappuccino before your afternoon in the garden. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike and a nice latte and one of those fine almond croissants for me too please.

Son is off this week so I’m balancing entertaining him, hospital visiting and everything in between at the moment. Very blustery here and a tad cold.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. Aye, the dreaded half term. You can see the anxiety written on the faces of folk in the village, that sort of tense weary look. The weather keeps the sprogs in, that’s the trouble. All the mums having to watch Fast and Furious 7 instead of Judge Rinder. You have to feel for them

Meanwhile, here’s a Latte and an almond croissant to help fuel you up for the day. Which doesn’t have enough hours in it.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I’m off the get decent. I think the cleaner has finished upstairs, so I’m free to get a shave and a shower. 

I’ll be back after lunch at around 2.15 for coffee and goodies, if you haven’t all given up hedonism for Lent.


----------



## mikeyB

I’m back and ready to serve, fully humanised and fuelled up.

Anyone for restrained goodies? (It is Lent, after all)


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you're well 

I'd love a slice of Madeira cake and a frothy latte please. Feeling a bit fragile so restrained is about as good as it gets. On the plus side my cast didn't get soaked when I went out today- result


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, paying a second visit for a restorative. As you so correctly surmised this morning, it has been a gardening afternoon.
Hello, Flower, good to see you back. Still glorious sunshine this side of the Cotswolds, but it's looking a bit cloudy towards your side. Maybe just long distance haze, though.
I'll have a large mug of builders tea, please, and some proper Scottish shortbread, to counteract the co-op own brand stuff I front loaded earlier to stave off the inevitable gardening hypo.


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good afternoon Mike and everyone, I hope you're well
> 
> I'd love a slice of Madeira cake and a frothy latte please. Feeling a bit fragile so restrained is about as good as it gets. On the plus side my cast didn't get soaked when I went out today- result


Afternoon Flower, it’s great to see you again, but sorry you feel a bit fragile. I can guess why that may be, but don’t want to.

So what new skill did you employ to keep your cast dry? The full length coat look? The cast in a bin sack look? I’d love to hear.

Anyway, here’s a frothy Latte and a slice of fresh Madeira to perk you up a bit. For you, that is a very restrained no mess snack.  Admirable. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, paying a second visit for a restorative. As you so correctly surmised this morning, it has been a gardening afternoon.
> Hello, Flower, good to see you back. Still glorious sunshine this side of the Cotswolds, but it's looking a bit cloudy towards your side. Maybe just long distance haze, though.
> I'll have a large mug of builders tea, please, and some proper Scottish shortbread, to counteract the co-op own brand stuff I front loaded earlier to stave off the inevitable gardening hypo.


Afternoon Robin, it’s not difficult or psychic - you’re always in the garden when it’s fine

And you’re right about co-op shortbread. I suspect Aldi has the genuine Scottish, it’s the sort of they would do. 

So here’s a chunk of proper buttery Scottish shortbread and a pot of builders tea for you to enjoy before Gardening Part 2


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike. Back in from a bitterly cold day and the threat of snow. 

Nearly went flying again bringing the bin in and have wrenched my already torn rotator cuff! Ouch!

A cuppa and a biccie will help


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> So what new skill did you employ to keep your cast dry?



The sun! No bin bags involved. It's a breakthrough.

Not had a second opinion as yet still waiting on my scans/x rays, they have 40 days to get the requested records to me. Just been  poorly but feeling better now Good cake thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. You daftie. It’s the men who bring the bins in, according to our Prime Minister. I understand the Ouch, though.

Anyway, here’s a cup of tea and some of that nice shortbread. Shortbread cures everything

This week, we had our glass bin emptied for the first time since Christmas. It was getting embarrassing


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> The sun! No bin bags involved. It's a breakthrough.
> 
> Not had a second opinion as yet still waiting on my scans/x rays, they have 40 days to get the requested records to me. Just been  poorly but feeling better now Good cake thanks


Aye, Flower. Waiting is debilitating though, as well. 40 days? Sounds like the government and their “effect of Brexit” reports.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope everything and everyone is well in the B household. Please may I have a pot of Assam and some shortbread before I head off back to my coffin to get some rest ahead of tonight's shift.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Oh dear, back to the grind for the denizens of the night.

Here’s a pot of Assam and a chunk of home made shortbread, so enjoy that and enjoy listening to the folk trundling round  the house hissing shush at each other.


----------



## mikeyB

Right boys and girls, time for me to withdraw and heat up Lasagne Episode 2. I always think Lasagne tastes better on day 2. Anyone agree?

Well, does anybody agree with this. Today is the day in 1971 when the UK converted to decimal coinage. This demolished, at a stroke, facility in the population to do additions to base 12, and base 20. Just as converting to metric weights kills the skill of counting in base 16 and base 14, metric measures, base 12 again, base 3, and even base 440 and 1760. This all was as natural as eating - folk didn’t realise that this was what they were doing. Now, it’s simple in base ten, and mathematical alacrity has disappeared as a skill. This is why checkout girls struggle with change unless a machine helps. When I was a kid, anyone could tell you what the change should be for goods coming to £3 17s 6d out of a £5 note. 

That’s not me being grumpy, it’s just a demonstration of unintended consequences.

Anyway, I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 (which involves counting in base 24 and base 60) for brekkie.

Have a good evening everyone, and a good night’s sleep. Which involves counting sheep.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I agree about lasagne tasting better next day. I find anything with tomatoes in does, also curry.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang. I’m having a really rubbish day - woke up with a LO on my Libre ( that was around 8.30). I’d been red lining for a couple of hours. Jelly Babies got me to the dizzy heights of 2.9, so god knows where LO is I’m now reasonably normal, with a fuzzy headache, presumably due to more brain cells handing in their resignation. But I slept till 12. I seem to have lost my ability to wake when hypo.

I honestly don’t feel up to being cheerful, so I’ll see you tomorrow. My sincere apologies.

It’s a lovely day day, mind


----------



## Mark T

Bonjour.  Sil vous plait une caffe.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm sorry to hear you're having such a bad day . I hope you get the night hypos sorted, I'm sure you've got a few tricks up your sleeve to try. I hope you feel better tomorrow and take care x


----------



## mikeyB

Just to let everyone know, I’m feeling normal again now, everything under control. I’ve worked out what went wrong last night.

I’ll be back at 10.15 tomorrow for brekkies.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Nice bright day out here in the Atlantic. I’m in prime nick. Bit odd during the night, mind. Woke up absolutely drenched in sweat. Here we go, again, I thought. Checked BG, 6.2. So now, I have to figure out which other of my various conditions caused that - or it just might be the manopause

Anyway, thoroughly showered and shaved, I’m back in action to serve brekkie to the needy

By the way, Libre tells me I had a dead straight line in target all night, with 5.6 on rising.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. Nice bright day out here in the Atlantic. I’m in prime nick. Bit odd during the night, mind. Woke up absolutely drenched in sweat. Here we go, again, I thought. Checked BG, 6.2. So now, I have to figure out which other of my various conditions caused that - or it just might be the manopause
> 
> Anyway, thoroughly showered and shaved, I’m back in action to serve brekkie to the needy
> 
> By the way, Libre tells me I had a dead straight line in target all night, with 5.6 on rising.



Maybe it’s just an over warm duvet Mike! 

Just a quick hello, I don’t feel well (stomach troubles) so apart from Milk of Magnesia, I’ll pass on the delicacies.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry you’re not feeling too good. Is this a hangover?

It wasn’t the duvet, by the way, it’s a common symptom in Parkinson’s. And some other neuro conditions. I never knew that when I was being educated


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike
Can I have a large pot of tea and a Tunnocks teacake please.
Chilling out watching the winter Olympics, bliss!


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, I had a straight line on the Libre too, happens every Saturday morning, must be something to do with the red wine I consume on Friday night. What's your excuse?
I'd love a cappucino and an almond croissant, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. I didn’t get any alert again, it’s really annoying, but I do apologise.

My excuse for the straight line is working out the bolus for a Magnum.

Here’s a cappuccino and almond croissant to enjoy, and boost your next round of shopping/gardening/cooking.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, it’s time for me to go and get some lunch. I rather fancy a bacon butty, heart over mind.

I’ll see you around 2.15 for coffee and any self indulgences you allow yourself in Lent


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, I’ll be late starting- house moving business. See you in a while.


----------



## mikeyB

I’m back, available for servicing your needs. Well, alimentary, at any rate


----------



## Seabreeze

Afternoon Mike
A nice pot of tea please and a couple of crackers with blue cheese, gotta keep my energy up for cheering on the Olympians!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, glad to hear you're in prime nick 
Please may I have a bacon sarnie and a pot of Assam. I've been very busy sleeping and woken up ravenous


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Afternoon Mike
> A nice pot of tea please and a couple of crackers with blue cheese, gotta keep my energy up for cheering on the Olympians!


Afternoon Seabreeze. The Winter Olympics leave me cold, if you’ll pardon the pun. Apart from the Curling, where Scots become British just like in Tennis.

Mind you, just because it bores me doesn’t mean folk can’t enjoy it, so here’s a couple of crackers with Isle of Mull Blue cheese and a pot of tea to keep up the cheering of the lads and lasses. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, glad to hear you're in prime nick
> Please may I have a bacon sarnie and a pot of Assam. I've been very busy sleeping and woken up ravenous


Afternoon Lucy. It’s hard work, sleeping. It must be, if you wake up hungry. 

Yup, I’m back to normal, which may be good or bad news. Here’s a nice bacon sarnie and a pot of Assam to assuage the pangs. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, I'll have a mug of tea, please, while I recover from the earthquake we've just apparently had here in the South. Didn't feel a thing, I was out in the garden, but daughter maintains her bed wobbled a bit (not that she was in it at the time, just sitting on it)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. It was only 4.4, hardly enough to disturb the surface of the tea I’m about to serve, though I don’t doubt it will headline the local press if they find a budgie that died of shock There’s no need to explain your daughter’s sleeping arrangements, honest.

Anyway, before the aftershock hits, here’s  a mug of tea. Don’t leave it on the table just in case.


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Seabreeze. The Winter Olympics leave me cold, if you’ll pardon the pun. Apart from the Curling, where Scots become British just like in Tennis.
> 
> Mind you, just because it bores me doesn’t mean folk can’t enjoy it, so here’s a couple of crackers with Isle of Mull Blue cheese and a pot of tea to keep up the cheering of the lads and lasses. Enjoy



Yum! Thanks.
I find the winter Olympics quite appetising!


----------



## Seabreeze

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, I'll have a mug of tea, please, while I recover from the earthquake we've just apparently had here in the South. Didn't feel a thing, I was out in the garden, but daughter maintains her bed wobbled a bit (not that she was in it at the time, just sitting on it)



Just heard about it on the radio - watch out for the ensuing tsunami!


----------



## Seabreeze

Well just in case the earthquake is a sign that the end is nigh, I would like an Irn Bru and a Tunnocks teacake please Mike, might as well go happy!


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve heard some excuses in my time, Seabreeze, but that is far and way the feeblest

You don’t need an excuse to eat a Tunnocks teacake, so here is one with a nice chilled Irn Bru. Enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

mikeyB said:


> I’ve heard some excuses in my time, Seabreeze, but that is far and way the feeblest
> 
> You don’t need an excuse to eat a Tunnocks teacake, so here is one with a nice chilled Irn Bru. Enjoy



Just being opportunistic!


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, gang, time for me to go off cooking, eating and anything ensuing.

Speaking of which, today is the day in 1883 when a Mr Ashwell, of Herne Hill, patented the Vacant/Engaged toilet door sign. Since this remained unchanged for the best part of a century, I assume he died a happy man.

Now all we have to do is decipher which is the gents and ladies in trendy pubs.

I’ll be back at 10.15 approx tomorrow for brekkie - my last Sunday serving.

Have a good evening and a pleasant night’s sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Me and my iPad are fully charged ( me with caffeine, iPad with that magic stuff that comes out of plugs). I’m a bit more wobbly than usual, but that matters nothing as I’m sitting down. The fun thing about neuro problems is every day is different. With diabetes, you try and make every day the same, which is tricky.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike and glad all is working within expected parameters. I managed to sleep which is always restorative. 

I’ll have a latte and something sweet and decadent this morning please. Maybe a Danish pastry but no cinnamon please, detest the stuff!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. I’m pleased you got a decent sleep. As you say, it’s a real bonus.

If you want something sweet and decadent I’ll PM my phone number, but in the meantime here’s a Latte and a couple of Danish pastries, guaranteed cinnamon free but not custard free. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, a late breakfast, please, had a lie in this morning. I'll have one of Amigos custard Danish please, with a cappucino. I detest cinnamon too.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Research tells me you’ve been sitting in bed reading the Sunday Papers. Good for you, say I. Not riding today?

I can’t understand this dislike of cinnamon, to be honest. I love it. But we’re all different. I can’t understand why people think Avocado is food.

So, late brekkie. Here’s a custard Danish and a cappuccino as a reward for your idleness


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo. I’m pleased you got a decent sleep. As you say, it’s a real bonus.
> 
> If you want something sweet and decadent I’ll PM my phone number, but in the meantime here’s a Latte and a couple of Danish pastries, guaranteed cinnamon free but not custard free. Enjoy



*chuckling appreciatively!


----------



## Flower

Good morning Mike and everyone 

Just finished my Cinderella duties of dusting and cleaning so in need of a big latte and I'll take all the unwanted cinnamon on a warm danish pastry please. It's no wonder no one has been cured round here if they're not eating their cinnamon


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning Mike and everyone
> 
> Just finished my Cinderella duties of dusting and cleaning so in need of a big latte and I'll take all the unwanted cinnamon on a warm danish pastry please. It's no wonder no one has been cured round here if they're not eating their cinnamon



That’s where I’m going wrong Flower. According to the net, cinnamon can cure just about everything from high b/p, depression, piles and a depleted bank balance (but then it says that about every herb and spice interestingly!)


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Good morning Mike and everyone
> 
> Just finished my Cinderella duties of dusting and cleaning so in need of a big latte and I'll take all the unwanted cinnamon on a warm danish pastry please. It's no wonder no one has been cured round here if they're not eating their cinnamon


Morning Flower. I quite agree about cinnamon, it’s the answer to all our problems.

I hope you and your offending limb are keeping well. I pay someone to do my cleaning and dusting. What are your hourly rates? 

Anyway, while you work that out, here’s a cinnamon laden Danish pastry and a large frothy Latte as a reward for your efforts. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for me to go and get humanised, and get to the shop for some lunch and dinner ingredients, and the heavyweight papers.

I’ll be back later when I will be agonising whether to watch Rochdale v Spurs in the cup, or the South Africa v India T20. The football might be more fun. Like most people who’ve been there, I’ve only ever been to Rochdale once. 

I’ll be back at 2.15 approx for coffee and goodies, and whatever you want


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, time for me to go and get humanised, and get to the shop for some lunch and dinner ingredients, and the heavyweight papers.
> 
> I’ll be back later when I will be agonising whether to watch Rochdale v Spurs in the cup, or the South Africa v India T20. The football might be more fun. Like most people who’ve been there, I’ve only ever been to Rochdale once.
> 
> I’ll be back at 2.15 approx for coffee and goodies, and whatever you want



I’ll give you this Mike. In terms of geographical put downs, you’re an equal opportunity insulter!


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I’m back and refuelled, having a post lunch vape, reading the papers and watching sport. Who says men can’t multitask?

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, I’m back and refuelled, having a post lunch vape, reading the papers and watching sport. Who says men can’t multitask?
> 
> Anyone for coffee and goodies?



Well I won’t say no seeing as you’re all primed for service (no innuendos intended!). I’ve just finished a very nice home made lasagne, salad and the obligatory trimmings and am in need of a cuppa and a piece of shortbread. 

I’ll be rushing off to Lidl before it closes. Son doesn’t allow me to run out of anything...he looks at me like I’m a failing mother!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Lidl? Posh people go to Aldi. More space, more staff, according to the Which magazine I’ve just read. Posh persons bible.

Lasagne and salad sounds good. Here’s something else good - a chunk of shortbread with a nice cuppa. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Lidl? Posh people go to Aldi. More space, more staff, according to the Which magazine I’ve just read. Posh persons bible.
> 
> Lasagne and salad sounds good. Here’s something else good - a chunk of shortbread with a nice cuppa. Enjoy



Yes I prefer Aldi. He prefers Lidl because it has a bigger and better newspaper and magazine section he can peruse! I just do as I’m told!


----------



## mikeyB

Who, might I ask, is the boss in your house? And since when did women do as they were told? Ever since Eve said “Sod you, I like apples” women have been in charge.


----------



## Mark T

Cafe, sil vous plait?

I've made the classic dumdum with my Metformin and miscounted!  I'm short by one pill for the trip.  Oh, well.  Back to school for me when I get home.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon, Mike, yes I did go riding, yes, I am in need of a mug of builders tea and a shortbread to recuperate, though it wasn't as cold as the last few weeks. I'm just recovering from an attack of schadenfreude, as daughter fell off!


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Cafe, sil vous plait?
> 
> I've made the classic dumdum with my Metformin and miscounted!  I'm short by one pill for the trip.  Oh, well.  Back to school for me when I get home.


Bien sur, Mark. Un cafe pour vous est mon plaisir. 

Prendre plasir


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Afternoon, Mike, yes I did go riding, yes, I am in need of a mug of builders tea and a shortbread to recuperate, though it wasn't as cold as the last few weeks. I'm just recovering from an attack of schadenfreude, as daughter fell off!


Afternoon Robin. Schadenfreude is such a seductive emotion. I hope she was merely embarrassed rather than injured, though I expect a bruise or two about her person.

Anyway, now you’ve finished smirking, here’s a steaming hot mug of builders tea and a lump of shortbread, and here’s  a tube of Voltarol  Emulgel (half used) for your poor girl. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. Schadenfreude is such a seductive emotion. I hope she was merely embarrassed rather than injured, though I expect a bruise or two about her person.
> 
> Anyway, now you’ve finished smirking, here’s a steaming hot mug of builders tea and a lump of shortbread, and here’s  a tube of Voltarol  Emulgel (half used) for your poor girl. Enjoy


Thankyou, I'm sure it was only pride that was injured, she just went over the jump without her pony, who stopped on the take-off side. Nice soft landing, the arena is still quite damp, but not so wet that I had to make her walk home so as not to plaster up the inside of the car with mud.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Robin, but I don’t believe for a minute you’d make her walk home with a muddy bum.

....Would you?


----------



## Robin

Course not!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, here comes the end of my last Sunday. I’m off now to do a stir fry, with some pork, onions, green pepper and stuff. 

As I said, this is the last Sunday, and Friday is the day the cafe locks its doors for the last time. Life intervenes. I’ll be doing too much from here and into the future that I can’t commit the time. Don’t worry, I won’t go demob happy. Might go demob grumpy, mind

I’ll be back tomorrow for brekkie at 10.15 (oh, for a lie in)

Have a good evening and a good night’s sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang. Happy Monday to all the non workers, and to the workers don’t worry, tomorrow is Tuesday and time to start winding down for the weekend

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, morning Mike, I hope all is well in the B household. Please may I have a full English breakfast with extra toast and a pot of Assam


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lucy. Everything fine here, thanks. Like any day for anybody, so far, so good

Here’s a full English with extra toast and a pot of Assam to see you up for whatever happens next. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I’m off to get some supplies from the freshly stocked shop. 

I’ll be back after refuelling at 2.15 for coffee and goodies


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, back again. Slight delay due to sorting tumble dryer out. 

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Amigo

Afternoon Mike. Just back in and ready for some refreshments. A nice latte and a piece of cake would be most welcome. I have a hankering for coffee and walnut cake 

Hospital visiting once I get tea out of the way.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Busy morning? Still, as long as you stayed out of trouble and Costa’s, no problem.

Here’s a Latte and a piece of coffee and walnut cake (you hanker, we supply).

Enjoy

Hope your mum is a bit better when you go.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Busy morning? Still, as long as you stayed out of trouble and Costa’s, no problem.
> 
> Here’s a Latte and a piece of coffee and walnut cake (you hanker, we supply).
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Hope your mum is a bit better when you go.



Thanks Mike, just rung and she’s still the same I’m afraid


----------



## Robin

Afternoon Mike, a piece of coffee and walnut cake, while you've got it out, please, and a mug of tea. Had my coffee and croissant out this morning, met a friend half way between us, in High Wycombe where there is a John Lewis conveniently right by the motorway junction. I get the M40, which is bad enough, she gets the really short straw, the M25.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. I hope you’ve not come back from John Lewis with a melted Debit Card. I like John Lewis, if something qualifies for free delivery, it’s free to the island as well. That reminds me, I need some new PJs and bedding.

Anyway, here’s a mug of tea and a slice of coffee slice of coffee and walnut to help you get over M40itis. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Robin. I hope you’ve not come back from John Lewis with a melted Debit Card. I like John Lewis, if something qualifies for free delivery, it’s free to the island as well. That reminds me, I need some new PJs and bedding.
> 
> Anyway, here’s a mug of tea and a slice of coffee slice of coffee and walnut to help you get over M40itis. Enjoy


Far from it, I bought two cheap pillows, for a tenner each. Got my card ready to tap, and the assistant looked down his nose and said, Oh, I'm afraid we don't do contactless, most of our transactions are over £30.(He didn't quite add, 'there's a pound store in the town that might suit you better') Resisted the temptation to respond 'Eeaugh, I have all the larger purchases delivered.'


----------



## mikeyB

I would have chucked the pillows at him. Snooty sod. I’ve spent several thousand at John Lewis. He could have said, we haven’t upgraded yet. You can’t get payment devices without contactless these days.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, time for me to see how that bit of pig leg is cooking. Few weeks back it was running around a farm above Tobermory. Bet it’s tasty, mind. No sentiment from a carnivore like me

Now today, I can’t let the day go by without mentioning that on this day in 1985 the first episode of East Enders was broadcast. The only comment I can make on this is that that is 33 years of me only ever hearing the first bar of the theme tune before changing channels. I’ve never watched a single episode. And never will. 

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening and a good nights sleep everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Beautiful morning out here on the crinkly edge of Alba. Slightly disturbed night - fell out of bed at 5.30 with a sudden thump. No damage, except to dignity. BG was 6.2 at the time - last time I found myself on the floor was after an epileptic fit due to hypoglycaemia, so that was the first thing I thought. But then, that time I couldn’t remember arriving on the floor.

 Life is an endless adventure. My grandson occasionally falls out of bed. He doesn’t worry, so I won’t.

Brekkie anyone?


----------



## Mark T

Morning Mike.  I've escaped back to old blighty.  What delights to reacquaint me can you offer today?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Mark. I hope all you enjoyed yourselves in France, specially junior

Here’s something you won’t have had - a proper crispy bacon butty and proper English Breakfast Tea. Your system needs it after a period of withdrawal. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike. The house is all quiet at the moment so prepared some pork cheeks ready to casserole for dinner. They take hours but worth it (don’t tell northie with his love of everything pig like) 

Contemplating a trip out to unwind and maybe a Costa coffee. 

I’ll have a latte and some Bakewell tart before setting out please.

By the way I pm’d you some days ago without response.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. I do apologise, the Alert system seems a bit dodgy. I’ll attend to that shortly.

Anyway, to start your unwinding, here’s a non-Costa Latte and a slice of Bakewell tart. Enjoy

Like the new Avatar. Brings back memories.


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, sliding in quickly for a restorative cappucino and something Italian, I've just been admiring @Amigo's new avatar pic, OH and I have spent our coffee time trying to identify it, we think it's S. Georgio Maggiore, taken from a ship sailing out of (or into) Venice. Fantastic experience, doing that.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Robin. Don’t like to criticise (it’s not your fault) but it’s the ships sailing in and out of Venice that are killing it. The local government is well on the way to banning them, and making them anchor way out in the lagoon or even further. I love Venice in the evening, when the tourist numbers plummet as the cruise ships depart. 

Anyway, moan over. So, something Italian eh? Here’s a cappuccino and a slice of Tiramisu to enjoy. I know that’s what you were after, admit it


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, time for my lunch and a visit to the shop for newspapers and ingredients. And to escape Robin whacking me round the head

I’ll be back at 2.15 for coffee and goodies.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, time for my lunch and a visit to the shop for newspapers and ingredients. And to escape Robin whacking me round the head
> 
> I’ll be back at 2.15 for coffee and goodies.


I don't feel too guilty, we sneaked in on a boat holding approx 350 passengers, I'd never go in on one of those monstrosities that are a cross between a shopping mall and a block of flats. ( Come to think of it, I'd never go anywhere on one of those). Glad we did it before they're all banned, though, I know it's on the cards.
 Ah, Tiramisu, how did you guess!


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, sliding in quickly for a restorative cappucino and something Italian, I've just been admiring @Amigo's new avatar pic, OH and I have spent our coffee time trying to identify it, we think it's S. Georgio Maggiore, taken from a ship sailing out of (or into) Venice. Fantastic experience, doing that.



You’re absolutely right Robin and taken from the balcony of our cruise ship as we sailed into Venice at sunset. The golden hue was stunning 

Absolutely agree about the cruise ships though, not our scene and Venice was packed and tourist worn as a result.


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> You’re absolutely right Robin and taken from the balcony of our cruise ship as we sailed into Venice at sunset. The golden hue was stunning
> 
> Absolutely agree about the cruise ships though, not our scene and Venice was packed and tourist worn as a result.


We did have to pore over Google maps for a bit! The little white lighthouse with the big church in the background rang a bell. We had a lovely sail out in the early evening, when it all looked like one big Canaletto. Sailing in, we got up at 5am to watch, and it was still dark, fascinating to see everywhere deserted, apart from street sweepers and dustcarts.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, Venice fans, I’m back, fully fuelled up (apart from a brew, coming soon).

Anyone for coffee and goodies?

By the way, Robin, it’s a bit like the barman in your local who starts pulling a pint of your favourite as soon as you walk in - if you don’t know your customers you might as well give up


----------



## Amigo

Well I confess to having a cream scone for my lunch but as it was squirty cream (most disappointed), it doesn’t count because it’s just basically air in a tin!  

However, I’m quite willing to embrace gluttony in the cyber world so a cuppa and anything calorific (without aerosol cream) would please me.

Incidentally, they charged us the equivalent of about £8 for a cuppa in Venice and we only went in because my son needed a wee!


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. You need to get away from the tourist hot spots to get decent coffee at a decent price. Otherwise, use a canal

Anyway, to pander to your gluttony here’s a cuppa with a custard slice. Enjoy

One of these days, you’re going to completely throw me by asking for cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off.


----------



## Flower

Afternoon Mike and everyone.I hope all is well

I've had quite a day of it so far and really need a frothy latte with a generous helping of that lovely sounding Tiramisu please. 

In eager anticipation ....


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower. You’ve had quite a life of it, so far, never mind today. How is the recalcitrant leg? Any news about a new opinion?

But there is little in life that can’t be lifted by Tiramisu, the best thing Italy has produced since the road to Switzerland. 

So here’s a nice frothy Latte and slice of boozy Tiramisu. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. You need to get away from the tourist hot spots to get decent coffee at a decent price. Otherwise, use a canal
> 
> Anyway, to pander to your gluttony here’s a cuppa with a custard slice. Enjoy
> 
> One of these days, you’re going to completely throw me by asking for cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off.



I’m saving that delight for when I get to the Palace Garden Party! 

In the meantime...*Custard! *


----------



## Flower

Lovely stuff thanks Mike 

Recalcitrant leg is in a new cast after finding out I have 2 new fractures yesterday. The cd arrived today containing my latest scans but when I opened the letter the cd was split down the middle so have had to return it. I need the reports before I can make an appointment. Today resulted in me being told I need another operation on my seeing eye. I would like to run away but virtual Tiramisu was just too tempting!


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Lovely stuff thanks Mike
> 
> Recalcitrant leg is in a new cast after finding out I have 2 new fractures yesterday. The cd arrived today containing my latest scans but when I opened the letter the cd was split down the middle so have had to return it. I need the reports before I can make an appointment. Today resulted in me being told I need another operation on my seeing eye. I would like to run away but virtual Tiramisu was just too tempting!



You’re having a rough time Flower and even the CD of your fracture was sent *fractured. *You need some good news for a change. Best wishes for your eye. I need cataract surgery and that scares me so I feel for your difficult situation!

Double tiramisu for Flower please Mike


----------



## Flower

You made me laugh with a fractured cd Amigo  I'll happily take double tiramisu


----------



## mikeyB

Coming right up, Flower. One slice for each broken bit of CD. They should send the next one in a plaster cast. Or, perhaps, a CD case


----------



## Flower

Now wouldn't a cd case be a great idea instead of a paper envelope . All the palaver of a separate letter with a password as cd is encrypted then when it arrives its in bits.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope you are well. Please may I have a custard slice and a pot of Assam, back to work tonight, but just the one shift, until Friday at least  The alternator has gone on our car, so that's a pain in the rear as it won't be repaired till Thursday (hopefully!), fortunately I can get a lift to work tonight.

Sorry to hear of your troubles @Flower, I hope things improve soon x


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. I’m not good with cars. I wouldn’t know an alternator if it knocked on the door whistling a merry tune.

So to cheer you up, here’s a pot of Assam and a custard slice. That cheers Amigo up, so it should work for you

Is one shift enough to pay for an alternator, or will you have no food for a month? I honestly have no idea


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Lucy. I’m not good with cars. I wouldn’t know an alternator if it knocked on the door whistling a merry tune.
> 
> So to cheer you up, here’s a pot of Assam and a custard slice. That cheers Amigo up, so it should work for you
> 
> Is one shift enough to pay for an alternator, or will you have no food for a month? I honestly have no idea




I've no idea about cars either, that's the verdict from the garage. It will cost about £250 , a fair few extra shifts to pay for that!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, but two thirds of that cost will be labour. Should have married a mechanic, I’m sure you mum told you


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I’m off to cook a curry, having worked out the carb content of a naan bread and found a wide enough area of unused abdomen to bolus for it. I refuse to even consider a naan bread made from some weird flour and seeds. DAFNE. The N stands for normal.

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie.

Have a good evening everyone and an untroubled night. I’ll try to not fall out of bed.


----------



## mikeyB

Just a quick note to say that due to house moving stuff I have to take tomorrow morning off. Things are getting pressing.

I’ll be back tomorrow afternoon at 2.15 as usual. Sorry about this.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, jobs part done, but I’m back in action. Only two more days of cafe left before the bailiffs come in.

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Mark T

Yes please Mike.

A nice latte and something with jam in it please.  Also, if you are shutting down can I have that picture off the wall?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Mark. Sure you can have the picture, if Mrs T doesn’t mind that sort of thing, and you supply the brown paper to wrap it

Anyway, here’s a nice Latte, and a fresh scone with cream and strawberry jam. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Good afternoon Mike, I've got to make the most of the last few opportunities for a custard slice with my cuppa before you close, please. (Even though in reality, I've just had a millionaires shortbread. That doesn't count)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Aye, when I close everyone will have to go back to the mind numbing reality of diabetes. Well, the Type 2s anyway

Here’s a cuppa and a custard slice to enjoy. You’ll just have time for a little doze before cooking duty


----------



## Amigo

Just back in after a busy and purposeful morning. I’m ready for a latte and some delicate cucumber sandwiches with the crusts removed please Mike (the invite to the Palace didn't arrive)


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Amigo. Does that translate as being stern and horrible to everyone?

Anyway, after a short delay, here’s your order of cucumber sandwiches, with 0.5 grams of salt per slice like they do at Buck House. Plus a Latte, which they don’t do. Enjoy 

How’s mum doing? Still battling?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon Amigo. Does that translate as being stern and horrible to everyone?
> 
> Anyway, after a short delay, here’s your order of cucumber sandwiches, with 0.5 grams of salt per slice like they do at Buck House. Plus a Latte, which they don’t do. Enjoy
> 
> How’s mum doing? Still battling?



Yes I realised I should have asked for Earl Grey with the sarnies but I don’t like it! 

Mum is still battling bless her...she threw a well aimed punch at a nurse attempting to catheterise her so they gave up for health and safety reasons.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all is well in the B residence  I've woken up with a cold so please may I have some sticky toffee pudding and custard, to trial as a cure and the usual pot of Assam.

I'm sorry your mum is still ill @Amigo, but I must confess I had to chuckle at your mum's antics


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. Sorry for the delay, had to struggle down to the office at the bottom of the garden to dig out some documents. 

I must admit, digging deeply into my declining medical knowledge, sticky toffee pudding didn’t crop up in the standard cold remedies, but who am I to criticise? You don’t need an excuse for sticky toffee pudding anyway, so here’s a dish of that with Bird’s custard (what else?) and pot of Assam, which has the best credentials as a cold remedy. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, time for me to and cook some fish, to take away the taste of jelly babies.

Now then, unlike our Royal Family that has consisted of various English, Scottish, Dutch and currently German families, Russia was rather different. Today is the day in 1513 when Michael Romanov was elected Czar of Russia. The Romanovs stayed in the job till 1917, when the Russian people fancied a change and shot them all.  You could say it was a good move, it dragged Russia kicking and screaming into the  18th century and an industrial revolution.

Unlike the Romanovs, I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkie. 

Have a good evening and a good night’s sleep, everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I’m back in action. Bit late due to...well, never mind, that would be TMI. All good and well on this grey day. Well, apart from noting that Mr Trump has suggested teachers get a concealed carry licence. How depressing.  But that’s politics so no discussion in here please.

Anyone for brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I’m off to turn human, get supplies in, and get some lunch.

I’ll be back around 2.15 for coffee and goodies.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, this human has been refuelled. Not exactly bouncing around, but that’s normal for me

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yes, that is depressing. Let's tackle mass shootings with more guns  

I hope you and Mrs B are keeping well and looking forward to your new home 
Please may I have a coffee and a cheese scone.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lucy. I sure am looking forward to moving to my new home as I struggled to shove my wheelchair out of the door today. The new property has wide doors as standard, presumably, as my daughter remarked, to make it easier to get coffins in and out. 

Anyway, ignoring witty offspring, here’s a coffee and cheese scone to have a relax with. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I have to leave slightly early for life type reasons.

Tomorrow is my last day in the cafe which isn’t a day for celebration, not in my view, anyway. For you to celebrate, all stock must go, even the Mars Bars and Skittles. And it’s all free. 

I’ll be back tomorrow at 10.15 for brekkies.

Have a good evening - I’ll be watching the latest episode of Brittania in Ultra HD - and a good night’s sleep.

By the way, Britannia is total tosh, but very enjoyable, even if there isn’t enough rumpy pumpy.


----------



## Seabreeze

Morning Mike
I've got a very busy day on today, hope i can pop in for a scottish breakfast brunch, if not a bacon roll, Irn Bru and a Tunnocks teacake to take away around 11ish.  
It's kind of bitter sweet today - hope all goes well with your move and you have some great friends at your new abode. 
Thanks for all the fun and the information service


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, it’s a bit of a grey day up here. Never mind, the snowdrops are out, the buds on the rhododendron in the front garden are getting nice and swollen, so it must be spring.

So, I must spring into action. Anyone for a final brekkie?


----------



## mikeyB

Seabreeze said:


> Morning Mike
> I've got a very busy day on today, hope i can pop in for a scottish breakfast brunch, if not a bacon roll, Irn Bru and a Tunnocks teacake to take away around 11ish.
> It's kind of bitter sweet today - hope all goes well with your move and you have some great friends at your new abode.
> Thanks for all the fun and the information service


I’ll get that ready for you, Seabreeze, nae bother


----------



## Robin

Morning Mike, and fellow Caféteers. I'd love a valedictory cappucino and almond croissant, please, with thanks for making this place so welcoming.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning Mike, and fellow Caféteers. I'd love a valedictory cappucino and almond croissant, please, with thanks for making this place so welcoming.



Morning Robin. Gosh, a valedictory cappuccino. I wish Starbucks did them, their coffee is horrible

Anyway, here’s a final cappuccino and almond croissant. Enjoy

You could, of course preserve it in Perspex for the memories


----------



## Amigo

I’ll have a final, farewell to the Allygus full breakfast please Mike with a latte. I know it’s farewell to the cafe but not to you and wishing you a happy and enjoyable new chapter in your life x


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I’ll have a final, farewell to the Allygus full breakfast please Mike with a latte. I know it’s farewell to the cafe but not to you and;
> 
> View attachment 6907


Morning Amigo. Aye, I’ll still be around dispensing good cheer, when possible.

So, assisting me in getting rid of stock, here’s a full English and a Latte to consume without sin. Enjoy

Thanks for the good wishes x


----------



## Mark T

Given that it's the final day, does that mean we should have a 

FOOD FIGHT!


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning Robin. Gosh, a valedictory cappuccino. I wish Starbucks did them, their coffee is horrible


I see your opinion concurs with ours, we always plan our motorway trips in advance, juggling service stations that are within two hours from the previous one, (if I'm driving and need to test) but avoiding the ones that have Starbucks. ( give me a Costa every time)


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Given that it's the final day, does that mean we should have a
> 
> FOOD FIGHT!



Don’t think so, Mark. That’s a nasty Bullingdon Club habit for posh folk. We’re all peasants. Besides, I can’t be arsed cleaning the place up


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I have to depart for lunch and a visit to the shop to get some weekend stuff in. 

I’ll be back at 2.15 ish for the final run of coffe and goodies


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Don’t think so, Mark. That’s a nasty Bullingdon Club habit for posh folk. We’re all peasants. Besides, I can’t be arsed cleaning the place up


In protest; whilst Mike is out, I think I'll flick a few cookies at the painting of the Fallen Madonna hanging on the wall over there.  I wonder if it's the original?


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, back in action for the last time. Marks efforts to cover the Fallen Madonna has failed. Big boobies. It would take pancakes, not cookies. Anyway, knowing my customers, it’s a special wipe clean print

Anyone for coffee and goodies?


----------



## Flower

Afternoon Mike, I hope all is well and your belongings are neatly packed away in labelled  tea chests! 

First up, many thanks indeed for your supply of good coffee, regional delicacies and fine customer care over the past few years. I wish you and Mrs B all the very best in your new home 

Before you go please may I have a frothy latte, a tiered cake stand of Tunnocks favourites and some slices of assorted buttercream Swiss Roll. I might stick the cake stand in my bag as a keepsake, real silver isn't it?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all is well. Please may I have a final coffee and cheese scone. I'll miss this place


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Flower, and thank you for your kind words. No packing done yet though. I always pay extra for the removal folk to do that. I’ll be packing a lot of stuff in a skip.

But for a final Flowery flourish, here’s my tiered cake stand with a selection of the sainted Tunnocks favourites and buttercream Swiss roll plus a frothy Latte . Enjoy

The cake stand is silver plate, by the way. This cafe has never had ideas above its station


----------



## mikeyB

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, afternoon Mike, I hope all is well. Please may I have a final coffee and cheese scone. I'll miss this place


Afternoon, Lucy. I’ll miss it too, though I will have a celebratory lie in tomorrow I suppose. And the day after, ....

So here’s your last no carb coffee and cheese scone to enjoy, as you look forward to a weekend of night time wandering If it were a full moon, I’d join you


----------



## Robin

Afternoon Mike, couldn't leave without a final custard slice, now could I? 
Been whizzing round getting ready for visitors. The in-laws from Preston. I feel I have to make an effort to get the limescale off the shower screen. (Hazards of living in a limestone area). Will be lovely to see them, (will also be lovely to see them go) and hopefully the house will stay clean for a bit, so I can put my feet up over the weekend too.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Robin. Must be a struggle with in-laws from Preston. Sticking the plaster ducks on the wall, making the cowheel pie, filling the fryer with beef dripping, and borrowing a whippet from the RSPA to make them feel at home. It’s hard work *

So after all that, here’s a reward of a custard slice and a cuppa to enjoy

*Please don’t tell them I said that. Or OH come to think


----------



## Amigo

Calling in for a final latte and what Flower is having. Just put another tier on! 

Thanks for the cakes, coffee and banter Mike. We’ll miss this little place


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> *Please don’t tell them I said that. Or OH come to think


My lips are sealed. One thing I have omitted - a custard tart or a trifle, no family gathering is ever complete without one up there.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Calling in for a final latte and what Flower is having. Just put another tier on!
> 
> Thanks for the cakes, coffee and banter Mike. We’ll miss this little place


Afternoon Amigo. As I said to Lucy, I’ll miss it too, but needs must. It would have to be very occasional as I reacquaint myself with the pleasure of shopping in Booths, and live cricket, and living a stones throw from my favourite Michelin starred restaurant. I’ll certainly enjoy spending my daughter’s inheritance Are you going out tonight? Remember, you have to treat your own hangover from now

So here’s your final treat, a separate cake stand with custard tarts, Danish pastries and the last creme brûlée. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Oh, and a Latte x


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hi Mike. I don't come in for ages and then find you are closing down.  In true Yorkshireman style seeing as it's your last day I'll have anything with the price reduced to take it off your hands?


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Matt. I’m giving stuff away today, mate

Digging through the stock, I’ve got a nice chunk of coffee and walnut cake, and here’s a nice latte to go with it. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike , I trust your move goes without a hitch. I am going to miss this place and your customer care.
I am now Looking longingly Flower’s selection of Tunnocks and trying hard not to drool all over the place., I’ll have the same and a hot chocolate please.
I am still laughing after reading your thread , Must  have been a bad hypo, it reminded me of the antics of a Border Collie we had when I was little.


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Lin, good to see you. Hope you are keeping well. Ben is a border collie cross, apparently. Ignores sheep, mind. 

So, everyone is having a final blow out, so one Flower selection coming up ( a very short lived title, I’m afraid). Plus a hot chocolate to enjoy


----------



## Seabreeze

Hi Mike
phew! been a heck of a day today, my sister went to the GP and ended up in A&E
Referral to A&E and nothing to do with the GP's competence! 

Have you got a bit of that marvellous blue cheese and Dundee cake left to take out for tomorrow please? 
and a bit of shortbread to have with a brew this evening? 

Thanks again for all the treats and I hope you are up for a Knighthood for cyber cafe services


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, Seabreeze. A knighthood? I was hoping for a seat in the Lords. Pavilion, preferably. 

I do indeed have some Isle of Mull Blue to go with a slab of Dundee cake. I’ll put it in a chill-pack for tomorrow, but let the cheese reach room temperature so it can really show off.


----------



## Seabreeze

Ab Fab - thanks Mike
hahahaaaa, well I hope you get that seat!


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang, this the end.

When the cafe opened, it was a time when the forum had got a bit tetchy and argumentative, so I wanted somewhere for folk to go for a relax away from the hurly burly. Now, the forum is a pleasant place to be, with the odd hiccup, but that’s ever the way. 

It’s been fun, for sure, particularly discovering everyone’s secret desires. Well, food wise, anyway.

So I ride off into the sunset on my faithful  wheelchair...

I’ll see you around. I’ll still be me, don’t worry.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

A big thank you for your loyal service and I wish you, MrsB and Ben all the best in your new home


----------



## Northerner

Many thanks Mike for providing such a valuable service to forum members


----------



## ukjohn

Well done Mike, your an inspiration to us all with your fun and your help, I've had many a good laugh from your banter, I may not have taken part but this is the first page I turn to each day for my lift.

I hope everything goes well with your move, and that you and your wife settle in quickly, I know its difficult moving to a foreign Country  but you will be welcomed warmly.

John.


----------



## Carolg

I missed this Mikeyb. Only thought today I hadn’t seen posts. Thanks for all the “treats” and banter. Hope Maggie got a good redundancy package and is enjoying her rest. 
Will miss this cafe ( now I know it’s gone) take care


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

I have also just seen this. It was great to read all the posts, such fun. 
Sorry it's closed! 
S.


----------

